# Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK OUT



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Season kicks off tomorrow with the debut of the Superteam in Boston.










Discuss it all in here.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers 3peat


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

First time I will ever be rooting for a Boston team in a game. That is how much I dislike the Heat.


Lakers journey to 3-Peat starts now!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My Pistons to take it all this year 

or at least make the playoffs :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sheik I am a Nets fan so feel free to make fun of me.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If this were 2004, I would. But I'm in no position to make fun of someone else's NBA team.

Even if it's the Nets. lololol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did Artest punch you in the face that one night?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

I know a kid who's related to the kid. Interestingly enough he's Arab/Palestinian. Could've easily been me. :side:










Of course the outcome would've been a bit different.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You were the reason why they had extra security at the arena the night Artest returned to play against Detroit. :lmao

I apologize I am out of line bro.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck ya life


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Superteam to lose to Boston tomorrow night.

Lakers to 3-peat with Kobe getting his sixth ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is the season where MJ > Kobe becomes MJ = Kobe


You best believe it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

GD, I think that's a little far. Unless you just mean they become equal in championships because that is true, and in a couple of years he will soon surpass him.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems im the only heat fan here  :sad:


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



-yeah1992- said:


> First time I will ever be rooting for a Boston team in a game. That is how much I dislike the Heat.


Why would you dislike the Heat when they are only doing what the Yankees do?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



-yeah1992- said:


> This is the season where MJ > Kobe becomes MJ = Kobe
> 
> 
> You best believe it.


teehee



dR1 said:


> Why would you dislike the Heat when they are only doing what the Yankees do?


Sarcasm?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics are gonna win it all.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe could win 8 rings and still wouldn't be = MJ.

MJ never had to rely on others like Kobe does. I love Kobe and all, but I just find it insane people think he's even remotely on the same level. It's like trying to say Derek Fisher is on the same level of Scottie Pippen or something.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Harrison Barnes, here we come (Cavs fan here)..


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> Kobe could win 8 rings and still wouldn't be = MJ.
> 
> MJ never had to rely on others like Kobe does. I love Kobe and all, but I just find it insane people think he's even remotely on the same level. It's like trying to say Derek Fisher is on the same level of Scottie Pippen or something.


Michael Jordan had a lot of help from Pippen, Kerr, Rodman, and this guy:


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"*like* Kobe does"

notice the key word this time? Only once in his 7 finals series has Kobe outscored MJ's lowest finals total. And Kobe could never carry his team when they were sucking like Jordan could either, like compare 2004-07 to Jordan from 87-90, when both were pretty much the sole focal point of the teams as they were still building/transitioning. MJ made Pippen a star, Kobe hasn't made the people around him stars, Shaq and Gasol were already stars.

like I said I love Kobe, but in a terms of a GOAT discussion, I think he gets completely overrated.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll be back in april/may when the Bulls lock up their 4 seed. 

if 3 seed if Boston has injury issues


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> "*like* Kobe does"
> 
> notice the key word this time? Only once in his 7 finals series has Kobe outscored MJ's lowest finals total. And Kobe could never carry his team when they were sucking like Jordan could either, like compare 2004-07 to Jordan from 87-90, when both were pretty much the sole focal point of the teams as they were still building/transitioning. *MJ made Pippen a star*, Kobe hasn't made the people around him stars, Shaq and Gasol were already stars.
> 
> like I said I love Kobe, but in a terms of a GOAT discussion, I think he gets completely overrated.


No he didn't and that is one of the dumbest things I've EVER heard. Pippen is on the top 50 list not because of Jordan but because of his amazing defense. Jordan did not make Pippen a great defender. 

The main thing Jordan has over Kobe on offense is that Jordan was just way more atheletic than everyone else in the league, no that was not the only reason he was such a great scorer but the main reason.

It was Phil that made everyone a star.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Go Lakers :argh:

Yeah but seriously, I've only watched the Playoffs the past two years, and really have grown to Lakers. I decided to tune in this season full time, and keep things LA. My MLS team is also LA, so I'll keep it LA. 

I hope the Heat implode. :side:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah Go Lakers :argh:
> 
> Yeah but seriously, I've only watched the Playoffs the past two years, and really have grown to Lakers. I decided to tune in this season full time, and keep things LA. My MLS team is also LA, so I'll keep it LA.
> 
> I hope the Heat implode. :side:


Bandwagoner! :cussin:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You can say what you want, but I watched Lakers in 2009, before I really even had any knowledge that they were going to win, and with that I supported them the next year as well. Call it what you want, I don't care. I don't even support NY for MLS, so obviously I don't care about the labeling.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> You can say what you want, but I watched Lakers in 2009, before I really even had any knowledge that they were going to win, and with that I supported them the next year as well. Call it what you want, I don't care. I don't even support NY for MLS, so obviously I don't care about the labeling.


Dude, I was just kidding.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Okay, but I'm sure there are people that are gonna jump on it anyways. Just getting it out of the way.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Okay, but I'm sure there are people that are gonna jump on it anyways. Just getting it out of the way.


That's cool.

Now here's a random Kobe pic:


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really excited for this season, going to be keeping my eye on a few teams. Number one will be the Heat, always been a huge D. Wade supporter and have always liked LeBron so I hope they do well this year. Also looking as Kevin Durant this year, hoping for a good year for the Thunder.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really want to stay home tomorrow and catch the season opener! 

Bucks 2011.

:s


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Knicks will be going to the playoffs! 

I have a feeling the Heat will beat Boston tomorrow, and did anyone else see that new LeBron Nike commercial? I thought it was really good, he even mocked Charles Barkley in it by eating a doughnut.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bucks can go ahead and be 2010 as long as the Lakers are 2011 champions. 

Can't wait until I get to see Boston hopefully destroy the Heat with their big three.

The ad was pretty good and the jab to Barkley was funny. He still is a dumbass for listening to his friends because they are his friends.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to seeing how Chicago do this season with the new coach and all the off season moves they've made, for the first time in a while I'm genuinely excited about their chances though it's going to be difficult early without Boozer.

Hopefully Boston will beat Miami tomorrow just to start the big three off with a loss.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for Boston/Miami, hate living in country Australia and not being able to watch it


----------



## pi8hea6 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers are 2011 champions!


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No he didn't and that is one of the dumbest things I've EVER heard. Pippen is on the top 50 list not because of Jordan but because of his amazing defense. Jordan did not make Pippen a great defender.


You don't think one of the best defenders in the league and a DPOTY didn't help Pippens defense who didn't make any all-defense team until 92 at all? Surely you see the problem with this argument right?

Although yes I was talking more about his offense game which Jordan had a huge impact on, for the half season he went PG, he brought a lot of out of the rest of the team on the offense side.




Also, I just don't understand why people would even want to support a team they are rarely going to get the chance to see, like this dude lives in New York, best arena in the game, and then you randomly like Lakers, like 5000 miles away. I know a few New York people who don't support their home teams except the most unlikeable of them all in the Yankees, it's weird as hell, why wouldn't you support New York teams.

I'm a lifelong Heat fan unless you can't figure who I really support :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> You don't think one of the best defenders in the league and a DPOTY didn't help Pippens defense who didn't make any all-defense team until 92 at all? Surely you see the problem with this argument right?
> 
> Although yes I was talking more about his offense game which Jordan had a huge impact on, for the half season he went PG, he brought a lot of out of the rest of the team on the offense side.
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with being able to see them because I don't plan on seeing them live anyways. Same with MLS. I could go to a Red Bulls game, but I would rather wait till Galaxy come at a away game and see them. I'm more a fan of the players than the place. My favorite players play in LA, so why can't I be able to support them? There shouldn't be a problem with people supporting who they want, which is sort of obvious. Its not a written law, that I have to support Knicks because I'm from NY. I mean if people get worked up over it so much, they need to get themselves checked because it shouldn't be that crazy of a thought. This isn't communism here in NY, there's diversity here in the teams you show support for, thank God.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Go Pistons... all the way to the lottery. Don't like this team much this year. I'd actually be surprised if they made the playoffs.

And Heat/Lakers series would be great. I'm so rooting for that. I'm a casual fan, so to see the Big 3 vs. Kobe would be great.

The Thunder could slot in there as well. KD might be my favorite player in the league.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> Kobe could win 8 rings and still wouldn't be = MJ.
> 
> MJ never had to rely on others like Kobe does. I love Kobe and all, but I just find it insane people think he's even remotely on the same level. *It's like trying to say Derek Fisher is on the same level of Scottie Pippen or something.*


The distance between 2 top 10 players (Kobe will be there by the end of his career) isn't THAT big.

But yeah, MJ will most probably always be > Kobe.

Anyways, 3-peat here we come!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BDFW said:


> Can't wait for Boston/Miami, hate living in country Australia and not being able to watch it


You can watch it online!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*2010-11 NBA Season Predictions*

*Eastern Conference Playoffs*

1. Orlando Magic
2. Miami Heat
3. Boston Celtics
4. Chicago Bulls
5. Milwaukee Bucks
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Washington Wizards
8. New Jersey Nets

*Eastern Conference Champion:* Boston Celtics


*Western Conference Playoffs*

1. Los Angeles Lakers
2. Oklahoma City Thunder
3. Dallas Mavericks
4. San Antonio Spurs
5. Houston Rockets
6. Utah Jazz
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. Los Angeles Clippers

*Western Conference Champion:* Dallas Mavericks 

*2010-11 NBA Champion:* Boston Celtics


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Expect this to happen:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> You don't think one of the best defenders in the league and a DPOTY didn't help Pippens defense who didn't make any all-defense team until 92 at all? Surely you see the problem with this argument right?
> 
> Although yes I was talking more about his offense game which Jordan had a huge impact on, for the half season he went PG, he brought a lot of out of the rest of the team on the offense side.
> 
> ...


No, he didn't help his defense. It is hard to say one player helped another player's defense unless that player was always giving help defense to that player which Pippen didn't need.

You're telling me Jordan got Pippen to 8 consecutive all defense teams? You realize that Pippen was also a top defender in the league at that time as well right? 

I like the Lakers because I started watching them in 2000 with my brother, who had liked the Lakers for a long time and grew to like them from there. So ya, I liked them because they were winners, but I continued to like them even when basically everyone left and Kobe was left with a struggling Lakers team. I will also like them when Kobe leaves. 

BTW, I never liked the Grizzles, I don't care if they use to play here or not I just have never liked any BC team.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

AW YEAH NBA YEAH


Lakers goin all the way this year. Fuck the Heat. 

That's wussup.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

3-PEAT


IM FEELIN IT



Nets fan tho so we will win more then 12 games this year lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq is missing some easy shots.

And now he is feeling it


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade not looking good early on, but he'll get it going.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wonder what's gonna happen when the Heat put their bench in?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo has got to work on his jumpshots so he can people pay for giving him so much room.

Liking the boos that LBJ gets everytime he gets the ball.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty ugly first quarter by Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo needs to stop trying shooting so many jumpers.

If he practices more and perfects his jumper, he'll be a shoe-in for the best PG in the league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

First time I'm seeing this Lebron commercial. Its actually pretty good. Too long though.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I really dig the commercial. Love they, "Hey Chuck..." lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I absolutely hate the new tech rules.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow a horrible start for Miami. Cleveland is definitely laughing it up.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is amazing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade has as many turnovers as points.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not a fan of anything Boston, but I'm kinda glad the Celtics are raping the Heat.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami doesn't really have an offense.. Can't really draw much up when you have 3 guys who need to play isolation.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami suckin it up big time in the first half


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They already beat both their lowest scoring quarter and half from last year. This is just sad from the Heat, but that pleases me to no end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They already beat both their lowest scoring quarter and half from last year. This is just sad from the Heat, but that pleases me to no end.


This.

If the Celtics end up winning this (which they most likely win), I can't wait to go back to school and hear all the excuses the Heat fans will have.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LBJ and D-Wade can't shoot from the line to save their life right now.

Lakers would kill them with a healthy Bynum, Gasol, and Odom. They wouldn't be able to stop their post offense.

Loved the overrated chant.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Rondo After Beating The Miami Heat ,Miami The Team To Beat In The East?? NO We Are


http://www.youtube.com/v/oBa_IKm4rjU?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, only the first game. Bosh won't play like that every night and they'll be better when Miller returns. 

Houston looking impressive against the Lakers so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miller returns in Jan, they'll have to be better before that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't doubt that they will be.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rockhead said:


> Wow a horrible start for Miami. Cleveland is definitely laughing it up.


Why would they be laughing? They're probably the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs aren't the worst team in the league, maybe one of the worst to maybe an 8th seed team. Who knows right now. I think that either the Wizards or Nets are the worst team in the league.

Liking the bench this year, looks much improved from last year. Holy shit Brown's playing like Kobe right now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shannon Brown bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol What a horrible play. Good win by the Lakers, maybe the Heat should learn fom the Lakers how to do a proper comeback.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Surprised with Phil keeping Steve Blake in there to finish the game. But I'm really glad he did, that was an awesome game winner and one hell of a way to make a debut.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good win. Was a little worried that the bench wouldn't show up, but they did. Blake and Brown were very good, and Barnes had a couple of big plays too. Glad they came to work. Good win since they don't have Bynum, but everybody gelled pretty well together.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It might of been roflistic, but a very rusty Wade, and a half-assed Bosh and that's whats going to to happen, don't know why people are surprised by it. Lebron did pretty good on his debut though. Once Wade gets a few games under him, they'll be flying.

Nice to see mah boy Steve Nash pwn though, I love that man. But the Bulls tonight, oh yeah, should be a good game though I expect Thunder to pull it through.







UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No, he didn't help his defense. It is hard to say one player helped another player's defense unless that player was always giving help defense to that player which Pippen didn't need.
> 
> You're telling me Jordan got Pippen to 8 consecutive all defense teams? You realize that Pippen was also a top defender in the league at that time as well right?


Jesus read what I said, BEFORE he got on the all-d team. It's easy to say someone helped peoples defence, Pippen didn't make a all-d team until 1992, 5 years after his debut, Jordan had already been DPOTY and on 4 or 5 all-d teams at that point, just because he didn't him on the court doesn't mean he didn't when training, even Pippen himself happily admits the help he got from Jordan on both sides of his game.

But then again, you did go on to admit you only started watching in 2000....


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Most teams have started off pretty sloppy, although I reckon Houston would be rather happy with their performance. Actually, they wouldn't because they lost, but I felt as if they looked like they could be alright this year.

I think it's to early to judge how teams will go, but it'll probably be the same suspects as usual at the top.

Props to Kobe to, injured and pulls out a pretty good game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fell asleep as I had early class, Lakers weren't looking to good when I stopped. Glad they got the victory, close as hell though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> It might of been roflistic, but a very rusty Wade, and a half-assed Bosh and that's whats going to to happen, don't know why people are surprised by it. Lebron did pretty good on his debut though. Once Wade gets a few games under him, they'll be flying.
> 
> Nice to see mah boy Steve Nash pwn though, I love that man. But the Bulls tonight, oh yeah, should be a good game though I expect Thunder to pull it through.
> 
> ...



Just because I started watching in 2000 doesn't mean I haven't watch games before that. I don't just say things without researching and watching games. Everyone gets help from other players that helps them to get better in certain areas, but to say Jordan was the reason Pippen was a major star and a top 50 player of all time is ridiculous.

The person who probably most helped Pippen, like all the other players, was Phil. It is the coaches job after all to make sure his players reach their potential and do well in games.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Since most people on this site seem to care a lot about TV ratings and some might be curious with all of the hype the game got I thought I'd post the rating the Heat/Celtics game got last night. 

The game averaged a 4.6 TV rating with 7.43 million viewers, which was the most watched program in TNT history and the most watched regular season basketball game in cable TV history (the 2nd being the Bulls vs Lakers in '96).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wasn't one of those 7.43 million. 

I just got the word the NBA season started though.

Oh yeah and I hate Mark Cuban. He drove me from the Mavs. Rockets/Spurs > Mavs.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors against Knicks for the home opener. Hopefully the Raps can take it against Amare and crew.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs up 16-13 on the Celitcs. Better than the Heat did in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs are a better team


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs/Celtics tied 82-82 in the 4th. Looking better than the Heat to me. For now, at least. More depth, way better coaching.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jesus. 11-0 run late gives Nets the win. Fucking pathetic Detroit. Really. I know you guys won't be great, but having a strong lead for most of the game then lose it? Ugh. I have a feeling this will be a long year.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs waxed that ass. Beat the Celtics 95-87. Only one game, but I wonder who thinks Lebron had no talent around him now.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Jesus. 11-0 run late gives Nets the win. Fucking pathetic Detroit. Really. I know you guys won't be great, but having a strong lead for most of the game then lose it? Ugh. I have a feeling this will be a long year.


Dumars ruined the Pistons by wasting their money on Gordon and Villanueva. Detroit is screwed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Cavs waxed that ass. Beat the Celtics 95-87. Only one game, but I wonder who thinks Lebron had no talent around him now.


I was telling people that this whole time.

I think this will be both J.J. Hickson & Daniel Gibosn's breakout years.

Normally, I would be pissed at the Celtics losing but, hey they got outplayed, nothing you can do about it.

But I hope the Cavs whoop the Heat's ass when they play them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron clearly had talent around him and I'm pretty sure he knew it too. You can't win 66 and 61 games with no talent around your star player. It really is just his fans that make stupid comments saying that he had not no talent around him, the team was BUILT around him and his weaknesses. 

I'm also very pleased that Cavs did what the Heat couldn't and beat the Celtics.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs win.. As sad as it is it ranks right up there with my favorite moments in Cavs history.

JJ Hickson is a beast, I bought his jersey during his rookie season, and he's gonna be a real good player.

and lastly, Fuck you LeBitch


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMAO.

Jesus christ you all act as if LeBron came to your house personally and bitch slapped you. I will never understand all this hate he is getting. I can understand people from Cleveland being upset for a short while, but the entire nation has used him going to the Heat as an excuse to hate on the guy. He was a fucking free agent! That means he could go anywhere he wanted to. Yes "The Decision" wasn't the best way to go about announcing it, but please, get over it.

Elsewhere, I am enjoying the Chicago/OK game. Rose lookin' good thus far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



New School Fire said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Jesus christ you all act as if LeBron came to your house personally and bitch slapped you. I will never understand all this hate he is getting. I can understand people from Cleveland being upset for a short while, but the entire nation has used him going to the Heat as an excuse to hate on the guy. He was a fucking free agent! That means he could go anywhere he wanted to. Yes "The Decision" wasn't the best way to go about announcing it, but please, get over it.
> 
> Elsewhere, I am enjoying the Chicago/OK game. Rose lookin' good thus far.


I don't hate LeBron because of that, I never liked him to be honest.

I don't know about you guys but when some one has a whole bunch of dickriders worshipping the ground they walk on, then I tend to stop being a fan of the person or stop liking them. In LeBron's case, it happened before he even played his first game.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even so, I never heard of so many LeBron haters before this summer. So either most everyone is hating on him for that alone, or they were just afraid to voice their opinion til now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



New School Fire said:


> Even so, I never heard of so many LeBron haters before this summer. So either most everyone is hating on him for that alone, or they were just afraid to voice their opinion til now.


I won't even lie, I did start to dislike him a little more after the decision but I wouldn't go as far as to burn his jersey or to issue or him death threats or to chant "OVERRATED" at him during games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Agreed. I've always been a Laker fan and the amount praise Lebron got was ridiculous. Obviously he was going to get great numbers when he was always getting the ball. His best attribute is clearly his athletism and that won't last forever, so lets see how "skilled" he really is when that athletism goes away.

The decision was one of the worst things any FA could ever do, especially when leaving a city like Cleveland. The guy is a total douche and will forever remain, in my mind, as a dumbass that listens to his friends too much. Not only that, but he called himself "King James" before even accomplishing anything, maybe he try winning a championship before allowing himself to be called by such a nickname.

Edit:They were calling The Heat team overrated, not James.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets baby!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I won't even lie, I did start to dislike him a little more after the decision but I wouldn't go as far as to burn his jersey or to issue or him death threats or to chant "OVERRATED" at him during games.


The burning of his jersey was a serious facepalm in my mind. I couldn't believe that when I saw it. 

And I do agree with the "King James" nickname being un-deserved. He should drop it, and it doesn't help with Wade's new commercial where they mention bringing to King to Miami or whatever. Wade got rid of Flash, James needs to get rid of his. Focus on being a team instead of individual performers.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why would LeBron drop it? He has Chosen 1 tattooed on his back...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does he even realize how dumb that makes him look? No offense, but the chosen one should never get sweeped in the Finals, EVER.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So what, LeBron's arrogant, so is just about every other ball player. I like it though.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As a hardcore Laker fan ... the Heat can piss off , I'm not the least bit worried about them.
The Thunder however ....scare the shit out of me. That team is going to be/is soooooooooooo good


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I myself have never denied the ability of the likes of Kobe and Lebron, I have a normal hate for Kobe cause I was born and raise a Spurs fan. LeBron however, I don't like cause everyone has been on his nuts since he joined the league and expected the "Next Michael." I don't like the big hoopla they gave him to announce his choice. They are hoping they are gonna pull a championship out of their ass in Miami, 'cause if they don't it will be the biggest dumb fuck move in NBA history.



Stojy said:


> So what, LeBron's arrogant, so is just about every other ball player. I like it though.


Except anyone who plays for the Spurs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Obviously he was going to get great numbers when he was always getting the ball.


yeah because getting the ball often gives you automatic scoring title numbers

he's a 2x mvp, get off him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why is Chris Bosh a big deal? What has this guy ever done?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> yeah because getting the ball often gives you automatic scoring title numbers
> 
> he's a 2x mvp, get off him


I know he can score, he is great at driving in the lane and getting easy shots and has a nice midrange jumper. He is also one of the best passers, he can find anyone that has a easy shot. That doesn't mean he didn't get the ball nearly every possession on the Cavs.

MVP doesn't mean your the best player, just the most important to your team which he was. Cavs really had no other great players, just a bunch of average-good role players and when you win that much with those types of guys then it is pretty obvious that you'll get the MVP.

What team is your team anyway? After the Lakers won you predicted a 3peat but as soon as the Big Three assembled you jumped on their bandwagon and basically said they were going to win it this year.

Chris Bosh is a good shooter and averaged 24 points and 11 boards last year. That isn't easy, he's a great player just not a player that can lead his team in the playoffs.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh is a very good player he was just all the way up there in Toronto for 7 years with teams not as good as other star players which is why he doesn't get as much attention as LeBron and Wade.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolwut. there's a difference between liking a team and making a prediction. though it's irrelevant, i rep the raps. funny how an argument with you would lead to the random topic of which team one supports.

'of course ovechkin and crosby rack up the most points, the puck is always by their stick'

'obviously peyton manning is a good quarterback, the ball is always in his hands'


quote came off like you were saying he was a bad player and only put up numbers because the ball was in his hands the most amongst cavalier players.

the sentence i quoted was laughable, period.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Bosh is a very good player he was just all the way up there in Toronto for 7 years with teams not as good as other star players which is why he doesn't get as much attention as *LeBron and James*.


I assume you mean Wade?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I asked because you seemed like you like the Lakers and then looked like you liked the Heat, so I thought you were a bandwagon jumper which is why I asked which team you like.

I was never calling him a bad player. I know he is a great player which is why I know that if he has the ball in his hands a lot, like in Cleveland, that he will put up great numbers. That's what I was trying to say, not that anyone that has the ball a lot will put up numbers like the ones he put up.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> I assume you mean Wade?


Lol good thing you caught that, but yeah I meant Wade.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Lol good thing you caught that, but yeah I meant Wade.


Well Lebron does consider himself two players most likely I'm sure so what you said isn't necessarily incorrect.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Taking it further than that ESPN considers him 5 players so I should've wrote his name 5 times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Yes.

Are the LA Clippers ever going to be good?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Will the Clippers ever be good? Will water ever not be wet? Both questions have the same answer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Baron Davis starts playing well they might actually win some games. At least Griffen had a great game.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Missed the Bucks game today as I was at school, but I'm bitterly dissapointed with the result. After all the hype this off-season we need to have a good start to the season if we want to live up to it later on. In saying that the Hornets look much improved this season, and I'm very happy with Bogut's game. Shouldn't be too long until he's back to his best. Bring on the other 81 games!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My heat won 2day yay.. much better game then against the celtics... Chris paul is the best pg in the nba end of story... blake griffin looked good his first game. and lookin forward 2 john wall 2mro


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Why is Chris Bosh a big deal? What has this guy ever done?


He looked flustered in there game against the Celtics.. Looked like he didnt want to be there. Probably the biggest game of his career so far.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

U niggrs mad.

Lebron > Kobe


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> U niggrs mad.
> 
> Lebron > Kobe


Kobe > Wade > Lebron

When Lebron gets a consistent jump shot, a post game, and stops turning the ball over so much, then we'll talk. Dude has 17 turnovers in 2 games. No excuse for that.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You telling me Kobe has never had that many turnovers in 2 somewhat irrelevant games? This argument is always stupid anyway as it'll end on 5-0, which is fair enough, but when Kobe had to a carry a team on his own like Lebron did for 5 years and maybe even 6 really, he was no way near as effective overall.

I don't really care, but people give Lebron shit for his games against the Celtics, do they forget Kobe's poor games against the Pistons in 2004? I just like to see fanboys go nuts over it.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> U niggrs mad.
> 
> Lebron > Kobe


Probably the dumbest post I have seen in a long time.

Kobe=Best player in the NBA. Whether you like him or not


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Barring Rose and Nash, Kobe's my favorite player in the league. But liking him as nothing to do with it, on pure abilities, I think Lebron(who i don't particularly like) is the better player, but again this argument will always come down to rings, even though that's always a flawed as shit argument.



Infact now that retard up there couldn't debate, I decided to do this.

Last 3 years

07-08 PPG, FG% A/T Ratio, Eff, RPG, BPG - Lebron is better. SPG - They are dead equal. 3T% & FT% - Kobe is better.

08-09 PPG - PPG, A/T Ratio, Eff, RPG, BPG, SPG - Lebron is better all round. 3T% & FT% - Kobe is better.

09-10 PPG - PPG, A/T Ratio, Eff, RPG, BPG, and now SPG - Lebron is better all round, and now Lebron is better in 3T% also, leaving Kobe better with FT%

He even has better all around stats in the playoffs also, so if you ignore the fact Kobe has had a (far) better team allowing him to make 3 finals to Lebrons 1 in that time, it's quite clear who is the better all around player now. Although it might be closer this year with Lebron probably dropping in his points and Kobe being fitter all-round, but I still expect Magic-esque numbers from Lebron when the Heat finally gel.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe's declining. Fast. He's not the best player in the league anymore.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron has better all around stats because he doesn't play in a real offense.. The offense hes played in for years and still does, is pure isolation, where he always has the ball. The triangle offense doesn't allow players to put up huge assist numbers on a consistent basis. Kobe is also way more clutch..


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DanTheMan07 said:


> LeBron has better all around stats because he doesn't play in a real offense.. The offense hes played in for years and still does, is pure isolation, where he always has the ball. The triangle offense doesn't allow players to put up huge assist numbers on a consistent basis. Kobe is also way more clutch..


"way more" ? really.

http://www.82games.com/0910/CSORT11.HTM

HEY HOOOOOOOO. And the two seasons prior to that both were 1 and 2(Kobe #1 in 08/09, Lebron 07/08)

Lebron also had more game winning shots in the regular season while both are equal with 4 from 8 in the playoffs in recent years.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is this thread really turning into Kobe vs LeBJ? Fact is, Kobe is near the end of his prime and statistically, he isn't the best player any more. Thats not a hit on Kobe though, the fact that he's still top 2 and in many people's opinion, the best, is truly remarkable. Lets just leave it at that.

However, I do think Kobe remains the most skilled player in the game as he can score from anywhere and in just about any position.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The East has been weak for the majority of Lebrons career. Kobe had more help, but faced better teams on a regular basis. Take that how you want.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> You telling me Kobe has never had that many turnovers in 2 somewhat irrelevant games? This argument is always stupid anyway as it'll end on 5-0, which is fair enough, but when Kobe had to a carry a team on his own like Lebron did for 5 years and maybe even 6 really, he was no way near as effective overall.
> 
> I don't really care, but people give Lebron shit for his games against the Celtics, do they forget Kobe's poor games against the Pistons in 2004? I just like to see fanboys go nuts over it.


Kobe's team was far worse than Lebrons. The next best player to Kobe was Lamar Odom, and even though he is fairly good he isn't that good. You don't win 66 and 61 games by yourself, you need a team to help you and be the role players that everyone needs. Kobe was taking a lot of shots and people were calling him a ballhog, but without him the team would have easily been the worst in the league and would have a hard time scoring. We'll see how bad the Cavs are this season, but I honestly doubt they'll be the worst.

People give Lebron shit because it looked like he basically quit in games 5 and 6. He also didn't even try coming back from 9 points down with a minute in game 6, instead his team just waited and basically helped the Celtics run down the clock. 9 points isn't impossible to come back from with a minute left, and when you're in the playoffs you're never suppose to quit the way he and his team did.

Eff matters, but they're two different types of players. Kobe is a jumpshooter while Lebron likes to drive into the lane and do one of his amazing dunks or a layup. SF usually do get more RPG/BPG than SG because SG aren't really suppose to go for the boards. Kobe also has the likes of Bynum and Gasol on his teams that get most of the boards anyways, so once again he doesn't really have to go for the boards on defense. A/T ratio is something that Lebron is one of the best at. The guy is a great passer and could easily play PG while Kobe is more of a selfish shooter and doesn't trust that his teammates enough to score sometimes.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> "way more" ? really.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0910/CSORT11.HTM
> 
> ...


Game winning shots can be made with 50 seconds left.. LeBron has hit maybe 3 or 4 last second game winning shots in his career. Kobe made about 6 last year.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At this stage in their careers Dwyane Wade is better then them both..... kobe's legacy is stronger tho... so if you had a all time list kobe would be ahead of both of them . If your talking about now its dwade.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Game winning shots can be made with 50 seconds left.. LeBron has hit maybe 3 or 4 last second game winning shots in his career. Kobe made about 6 last year.


Dude did you even read the link I gave you? Those are based on pure game winning shots(last possession not in the last 50 seconds), Lebron has more, and they have even buzzer beaters.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron is a great basketball player but he has his own head so far up his ass he doesn't need a mirror or a dentist to see if he brushed his teeth right, and this is why he will struggle to get a championship. He puts himself in the position to get ridiculed and scrutinized, only to make up lame ass excuses as to why he lost. The big three my ass, they are still gonna need the help from the rest of their bench if they plan on actually winning something.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Suns get it done in Utah; Magic make a statement against the Wizards.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron couldn't play PG as he is now. Not on a championship team. He's got the skill, but not the head for it. Not till he learns to not pound the ball at the top of the key in pressure situations, stop breaking off plays to go 1-on-1, and run a legitimate offense in the half-court. What he's best at is drawing a double team and finding the open guy, but too much of his style will make guys passive and stop making plays for themselves. They'll stand around and watch. And in the playoffs, they will lose to teams that play as a team. Any mismatches Lebron creates as a PG with his size, are erased by his inability to guard quicker players. Anybody who's seen him try to guard Rondo or Paul or even Rafer Alston knows he doesn't have the lateral quickness to guard good PGs. He's too heavy.

And Kobe being a selfish shooter is a good thing in a way. He plays a set role and stays in that role mostly. Makes it easier for you to surround him with complimentary players and have a structured offensive system. Teams are best when all five guys have their own role, and guys aren't stepping on each other's toes. The Celtics are the best example.

Lebron's style makes it hard for guys to have a dependable and structured offense, since what he does changes from game to game, or even play to play. The Heat need to deal with that if they want a title.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> Suns get it done in Utah; *Magic make a statement against the Wizards*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Only statement they made is that the Wizards suck. Good win though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was looking for laughs, thanks. Magic/Heat tonight, should be a good one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It should be good as long as the Heat's bigs somehow contain Howard, their best bet is probably just to send him to the line because he's only a 50 percent shooter there and would be able to do much.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pulling for Magic tonight against The Heat. Will be a good game for sure though


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is this a Playoffs/Finals game or something? Oh my, I wonder what they'll do if they do make the Finals.

Anyways, I'm pulling for the Magic. Screw Heat.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good game so far. I'm liking this James Jones guy.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



New School Fire said:


> Good game so far. I'm liking this James Jones guy.


Yeah, his 3's have been on point so far in this season. He's gonna be very important for them since he helps the spacing as he is one of the few spot up shooters for the Heat.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Yeah, his 3's have been on point so far in this season. He's gonna be very important for them since he helps the spacing as he is one of the few spot up shooters for the Heat.


Definitely they don't have to much people on the bench who can space the floor much.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMAO, this guy is unbelievable. Jones just threw that last one up randomly it looked like and it was still nothing but net. Definitely enjoying watching the Heat so far this season. 

Rondo had 24 assist tonight, crazy. I think he is like tied for most assist through the first 3 games of the season in history.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know Rondo had 10 rebounds, 24 assists, 10 points. Thank God I have him on fantasy basketball.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Charlie Villenueva hits a 3 to put us up by 1 with 7 seconds left!!!

DEEEE-TROITTTT BASKETBALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! 

Edit:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pau's face-up game is looking insane right now ... or maybe its just because its the Suns.

edit: Good game between Grizzlies and Mavs too. Was fun watching my 2nd & 3rd favorite teams play a tight game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd like to formally thank Hakeem Olajuwon for helping Dwight with his moves (and jumper) and instilling the confidence he needed to use them.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lets go Lakers. Gasol doing good and Odom 9 points 11 rebounds at half time Lakers got this game


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets 2-0


AW YEAH


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers/Suns game is really entertaining.

And damn! Rondo 24 assisst to go along with his Triple Double!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great victory. Comfortable 4th quarter. Roll on, Golden State.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laker's played very well tonight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Golden State continues to play at this level all season long, I think they could make it to the postseason.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Since I'm a Knicks fan I was mad (but not suprised) that they lost to the Celtics, and is there any doubt in anyone's mind that Rondo is Boston's best player? I can see him being a legitimate MVP candidate this season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If Golden State continues to play at this level all season long, I think they could make it to the postseason.


How many games are we into the season? Nets are 2-0 I'm not that hyped up about it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DJ G-D said:


> Nets 2-0
> 
> 
> AW YEAH


Can't believe you fuckheads beat us.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics are looking good coming off an upset on the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Since I'm a Knicks fan I was mad (but not suprised) that they lost to the Celtics, and is there any doubt in anyone's mind that Rondo is Boston's best player? I can see him being a legitimate MVP candidate this season.


He has a shot but the voters probably wouldn't give him as much credit because he does have 3-4 hall of famers are on his team that can still produce.

Rivers can't continue playing him so many minutes though otherwise he'll end up with an injury.


----------



## Soopa Eddie (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

watch out for Monta Ellis!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^That's true, the voters will think that since he has Pierce, Garnett and Allen that he isn't as important to his team as other players but I think he is.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's now Rondo and the Big 3. Without him, they have no chance of being successful. They can survive without one or possibility two of the Big 3 and still be somewhat successful but they can't without Rondo. He is their most important player.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bucks better turn it around today. At home for the first time this season though so hopefully we can get the job done.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Al Thornton playing a good game so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo won't be a legitimate MVP candidate till he expands his offense. You're not going to win MVP scoring 10 PPG.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Rondo won't be a legitimate MVP candidate till he expands his offense. You're not going to win MVP scoring 10 PPG.


Did Jason Kidd score much more when he won MVP? I can't remember. I know Rondo is a better scorer than Kidd ever was, though. Better defender too.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Rondo a better scorer than Kidd EVER was? Rondo has a tough time taking a jumper from the free throw line. Sometimes his penetration and layups are nice, but that's not enough. Kidd's a better offensive option imo. Rondo's getting better though so maybe in time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Did Jason Kidd score much more when he won MVP? I can't remember. I know Rondo is a better scorer than Kidd ever was, though. Better defender too.


I may be the biggest Rondo fan on WF but even I've gotta admit that J. Kidd in his prime is a way better scorer then Rondo. Hell J. Kidd right now is a better scorer then Rondo.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose scored 39. Pistons only scored 9 in the 4th quarter and The Bulls won. Man I can't wait til Boozer get's back good win bulls.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL. Rondo's offense and scoring ability is good. He just has a bad jumpshot. But he is very capable of scoring 20 points at will.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Rose scored 39. Pistons only scored 9 in the 4th quarter and The Bulls won. Man I can't wait til Boozer get's back good win bulls.


Pistons are a joke. I mean how can you fuck up that badly in the final quarter?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Pistons are a joke. I mean how can you fuck up that badly in the final quarter?



Yeah I know, I mean still good play by the bulls limiting them to 28 points in the second half.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings beat the Cavs. 97-94


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Kings beat the Cavs. 97-94


*Go Big Cuz!!!! *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> LOL. Rondo's offense and scoring ability is good. He just has a bad jumpshot. But he is very capable of scoring 20 points at will.


Nobody said his scoring ability is bad. I said he needs to _expand_ it, which means getting a reliable jumper and shot from three. Rondo's defense in general is overrated, as well. Everybody makes it look like he's Battier because Rondo has gets steals.



Dice Darwin said:


> Did Jason Kidd score much more when he won MVP? I can't remember. I know Rondo is a better scorer than Kidd ever was, though. Better defender too.


You're overlooking one thing - Kidd never won MVP.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Nobody said his scoring ability is bad. I said he needs to _expand_ it, which means getting a reliable jumper and shot from three. Rondo's defense in general is overrated, as well. Everybody makes it look like he's Battier because Rondo has gets steals.


Yeah Rondo gambles a lot on steals but a lot of PGs gets blown off by other PGs. PGs nowadays are way too fast that it's almost impossible to collar them. Having said that though, he is one of the better defensive PG's in the league along with Kirk and D-Will.

Nobody's saying he is as good of a defender as Scottie or Mutombo. But from a PG perspective, he's damn good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings are my 2nd favorite team (mainly because I live near Sacramento and get all of their games on TV) glad to see Cousins did well. I was watching the World Series game myself. Anyway I think the analysts are sleeping on Cousins. Although Griffin is a baller, I still think Cousins has a good chance of winning ROTY. Especially if the Kings can somehow get into the playoffs this year. I don't think an 8 seed is out of reach myself. They are really under the radar being in Sac. 

Idk about Cousins > Griffin, but Cousins > Wall fosho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, Wall and Griffin are better. They'll produce more, since they'll probably get more time. Cousins is stuck in a rotation of bigs with Dalembert, Landry and Thompson.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Al Harrington had a monster game tonight. 28 Points and 10 Boards in 30 minutes of playing time! :shocked:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And what does everyone think of the Hornets?

I expected them a 0-2 start but instead are 2-0 so far. I think people are counting them out in the West.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Chris Paul can continue to play well they will do well. The way on how the team goes in my opinion is on how Paul plays


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's 2 games into the season. The Nets are 2-0. Don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> If Chris Paul can continue to play well they will do well. The way on how the team goes in my opinion is on how Paul plays


Agree! I'm liking Belinello. Hated how the Raps traded him. And damn, did anybody see that Block Party Mbenga had? That was crazy!



WWF said:


> It's 2 games into the season. The Nets are 2-0. Don't get ahead of yourself.



Nets over Heat.

90-89


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Also, why hasn't anyone mentioned Jennings' first Triple Double?

He's a beast. But I hope he shoots in a better percentage. 30% is just way too low.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't realize he had one. He shot 75% from the field tonight Andrew Bogut had a good game tonight to. 4 Blocked shots


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Didn't realize he had one. He shot 75% from the field tonight Andrew Bogut had a good game tonight to. 4 Blocked shots


Bogut is great. Glad he's back. Can't wait for the Celtics/Bucks game this Wednesday. Rondo/Jennings and Bogut/Shaq are gonna be a fun match-up.

And it increased Jennings' percentage which is now about 40 percentage.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And to lift up the Halloween spirit. Here's a pic of Wade dressing up as Justin Timberlake in Halloween :


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Nobody
> You're overlooking one thing - Kidd never won MVP.


:lmao:lmao:lmao @ my own damn self. You're right. He was runner up. Still, MVP gonna be wide open for the next few years. Rondo might get it. I think he scores well enough, he just isn't asked to do that a lot in Boston.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck Rondo.....PG averaging 30ppg > him :side:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> Fuck Rondo.....PG averaging 30ppg > him :side:


Don't be hatin' on Rondo man..


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Look at the Celtics' Halloween Costume :










Shaq and an unknown midget










Marquis Daniels










Left to right - Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Big Baby? and I dunno the last guy










From left to right - Rajon Rondo, Jermaine, Baby?, Delonte West, Paul Pierce (Frog) and Dunno the last.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah win big.

Gasol and Bryant good game so far.

Derrick Fisher 9 points already nice.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC were terrible. I honestly thought it was gonna be a win for them after the subpar performance the Jazz had in the season. Jazz really came back. D-Will is finally back!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Utah win big.
> 
> Gasol and Bryant good game so far.
> 
> Derrick Fisher 9 points already nice.


Fisher is fucking useless especially in the regular season. I like the guy and I know he's clutch and hits big shots but really, he's a detriment to the Lakers. So that's a good sign for him.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Deng having an amazing game. Rose dishing around the ball, every Bulls player who has played in the game has scored.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/525874-nba-yahoo-fantasy-league.html

May be a few weeks late but here is a fantasy league for whoever is interested.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy Moly! Am I seeing this right but does the Box Score say that Wall has 9 Steals? Thats fucking impressive especially for a rookie!


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Holy Moly! Am I seeing this right but does the Box Score say that Wall has 9 Steals? Thats fucking impressive especially for a rookie!


But he also had 8 turnovers, which makes it less impressive to me. His pre-game 'Dougie' was pretty awesome though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pry6Cp0kSO0


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

why is KG such a bitch?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did he really call Villanueva a cancer patient?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's the (non) story. Villanueva is kinda a cry baby for bringing this to light, though I think KG's shit talking game needs work. When you cross lines like this, you've failed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He does look like a cancer patient, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah he does, but then you're (not you personally, KG or any shit talker) making light of serious shit like cancer.

AIDS is the only serious condition that is acceptable to make light of.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KG is saying that he was misquoted, and that he actually said "you're cancerous to your team and the league." :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Worst spin in the history of mankind?

:lmao

So KG is a terrible liar too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*KG is an asshole. Always has been, always will be. He's just a prick. 

Dude shouldn't have went public with that though. I have a bigger problem with that... *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe Bryant nice triple double last night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics-Bucks was a good game last night but the Celtics were fouling way too much.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Kobe Bryant nice triple double last night.


The Lakers looked amazinggggggggg lastnight

I could not love a human baby as much as I love that team


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KG is a dick cant wait till he retires. Thats one of the reasons why i hate the Celtics so much.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Decent game by the Spurs, Jefferson played like he should. The Spurs are the only team in the NBA to have 23 turn overs and still win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Did Jason Kidd score much more when he won MVP? I can't remember. I know Rondo is a better scorer than Kidd ever was, though. Better defender too.


This is one of the dumbest things I've ever read in my life.

I mean they call Rondo "Raon" cause he has no *J*


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

idiots need to stop saying "DUMBEST THING I EVER HEARD", this forum is full of idiocy, read some of that before you call some of half-ok statements in here dumb.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


>


Surprised KG went after someone his own size. 

Anyways, Kobe had an amazing game last night and I am absolutely loving the current Laker team. Hopefully, the return of Bynum only adds to the chemistry of the team.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck Bynum. Hope he gets traded away. Lakers are doing much better without him.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka is clutch!

Overtime in Portland!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Fuck Bynum. Hope he gets traded away. Lakers are doing much better without him.


You're undermining Bynum's presence in the paint. He's clearly very important in the Playoffs/Finals. Last season's Finals would've been a repeat of '08 if it wasn't for Bynum, imo. 

Good win for the Thunder last night. Was funny watching both Durant and Roy throw bricks in overtime. Westbrook is extremely athletic though, dude has crazy hops.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> half ok? your mother getting cancer would be half ok ...actually it would be hilarious. SO suck a fucking cock and mind your own god damn business. Kidd scoring was 100times better than Rondo's ever will be. Tool. drink bleech


http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6241/losermo.png

I believe this guy should be banned, the cancer comment was beyond trolling, it was distasteful considering he doesn't even know what's happened in my life....

thank you


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao. Rep comment on blast.

Lakers tonight against Raptors. Unfortunately have been very busy and couldn't watch many games recently. Too bad Lake's isn't on TV, so I guess its Chicago/Boston tonight.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago/Boston


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another double double by Derrick Rose.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Another double double by Derrick Rose.


He's been a monster so far.
Pretty crazy how good he is


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*That John Wall is pretty good. 


I remember a certain poster, who will remain nameless, about this time last year, said that Wall would be a bust and he went so far as to compare him to Darko.


Ouch!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Miami/New Orleans game was great happy NOH got the win.

Damn come on Boston!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Hornets are for real. Only 5 games in, but nobody even gave them a shot at the postseason this year. They're very surprising.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> Yeah Hornets are for real. Only 5 games in, but nobody even gave them a shot at the postseason this year. They're very surprising.


I won't even lie.

I underrated them going into this season but so far they've been playing some good basketball.

I hope they keep it up.

But just them Lakers & Atlanta are the only undefeated teams left right?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Awesome game between Bulls and Celtics.

Ray Ray does it again. Just like in the 2009 playoffs.

And the Hornets are gonna give Lakers some competition.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Awesome game between Bulls and Celtics.
> 
> Ray Ray does it again. Just like in the 2009 playoffs.
> 
> And the Hornets are gonna give Lakers some competition.


I don't think I've ever seen a bad game with Celtics vs. Bulls since the Big 3 & Derrick Rose have been there.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a bad game with Celtics vs. Bulls since the Big 3 & Derrick Rose have been there.


Game 3 of the 2009 Playoffs.

And their meeting at 10/30/09 in the regular season. 90-118


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That Bulls loss made me smile. Cavs are on top of the Central now thanks to that. Division sucks, but I'll take it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So supposedly during the Heat/Nets game tonight, Terrence Williams shoulder blocked LeBron so hard that he ended up in the 2nd row of the stands...I gotta see video evidence of that one


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Dude shouldn't have went public with that though. I have a bigger problem with that... *


What is said on the court, stays on the court. It should have never went into public, even if it was unacceptable behavior by KG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have a really hard time believing KG said that, I mean if CV was that upset with what he said, in the heat of the moment somethin would've went down..a face to face, shove, something...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> So supposedly during the Heat/Nets game tonight, Terrence Williams shoulder blocked LeBron so hard that he ended up in the 2nd row of the stands...I gotta see video evidence of that one


*If it did happen he probably caught him off balance... leverage is a hell of a thing.  *

*



HeatWave said:



I have a really hard time believing KG said that, I mean if CV was that upset with what he said, in the heat of the moment somethin would've went down..a face to face, shove, something...

Click to expand...

KG is a notorious asshole/prick so why do you find it hard to believe he'd be an asshole/prick? 

Villy is notoriously soft so of course he's not going to do something about it...other than post it on the internet.
*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NBATV has the worst commentary ever.

Just thought I'd point that out.

And the thing I hate about the Celtics the most is happening for the 3rd game in a row and cost them the championship game.

They get a big lead and blow it all in the late 3rd quarter/early 4th quarter and let the team come back.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> KG is a notorious asshole/prick so why do you find it hard to believe he'd be an asshole/prick?
> 
> Villy is notoriously soft so of course he's not going to do something about it...other than post it on the internet.


I never said its hard to believe KG is a prick, just hard to believe KG said that and CV did nothin but afterwards says he's so mad about it...In the heat of the moment, we've seen confrontations get sparked by just a bump or a tap, so if KG really said it, something 9 times out of 10 would happen right then and there..and even if CV didnt do anything, at least a teammate would step to KG because someone had to over hear it..KG doesnt whisper on the court

CV challenged him to a fight over twitter which makes me even more skeptical about the whole thing..If someone says something to my face that offends me, im not gonna wait till hours later and go over the net and say I wanna fight the guy


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KG does seem like a pussy though, most of the time he picks on smaller guys CV is around his size so I'm suprised he'd talk shit to him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^he had a few incidents when big men

I remember the KG/Antonio Mcdyess fight..good stuff

sadly I remember the KG & Fransico Elson? "cookie jar" incident which led to KG shoving him to the ground and if it wasnt a playoff game, possibly more damage


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I remember those 2 having a fight but don't remember how it went, did anyone lose or was it even?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs take it! Just sad that a team can win such a bad turn over rate.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose had a bad game shooting Joakhim Noah with 19 rebounds, good game overall.

Jason Kidd with so few shots and 0 points good game by both teams though


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is one of the smartest players right now but I swear, he can make ludicrous decisions. I mean what the hell was he thinking taking a 3?

And pissed that the Raptors lost again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> I remember those 2 having a fight but don't remember how it went, did anyone lose or was it even?


All I remember is Mcdyess throwing the ball at KG's head and KG I believe swinging on him..

KG gets a bad rap for not getting into it with big men, but honestly, how many big mean actually get confrontational anymore?..Last year I remember seeing a clip of KG talkin trash to LeBron and I think Shaq when both teams were crossing each other to head over to the bench..How many players you know are crazy enough to do that? lol




LadyCroft said:


> *That John Wall is pretty good.
> 
> 
> I remember a certain poster, who will remain nameless, about this time last year, said that Wall would be a bust and he went so far as to compare him to Darko.
> ...


I said he'd be a bust..I may be wrong(Still don't believe in him) but he wont be an all-star either..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> And pissed that the Raptors lost again.


Made me laugh. Don't get your hopes us with this season, as long as we get a solid 1st rounder for next year.

They should be a little better when Davis comes back from injury.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I said he'd be a bust..I may be wrong(Still don't believe in him) but he wont be an all-star either..



*I wasn't referring to you. 

I think he'll be an all-star within 5 years.*



> I never said its hard to believe KG is a prick, just hard to believe KG said that and CV did nothin but afterwards says he's so mad about it...In the heat of the moment, we've seen confrontations get sparked by just a bump or a tap, so if KG really said it, something 9 times out of 10 would happen right then and there..and even if CV didnt do anything, at least a teammate would step to KG because someone had to over hear it..KG doesnt whisper on the court
> 
> CV challenged him to a fight over twitter which makes me even more skeptical about the whole thing..If someone says something to my face that offends me, im not gonna wait till hours later and go over the net and say I wanna fight the guy



*If he's an asshole/prick *and he notoriously is* then of course he'd say something like that. That's what asshole/pricks do. They say something that they know will get to you... I have no problem at all believing KG said exactly what was reported he said.

Villy has a disease and KG poked fun at it to get to him. I don't see how that's so hard to believe coming from someone like KG. *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Dunleavy having an amazing night probably career highs in a few stats. Pacers owning Denver


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, the Pacers put up 144 on the Nuggets. 144.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pacers played damn good


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Paul Millsap is in god mode vs the Heat right now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Paul Millsap is in god mode vs the Heat right now.


This.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jazz win!!!!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, Utah won on free throws.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't believe I just witnessed that. Incredible comeback win for the Jazz. The fact that they did it in OT with Deron Williams fouled out made it that much crazier.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami is buggin..Eddie House shouldnt be taking 2 last seconds shots in a week...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nash trade rumours. He could be going to Miami, OKC, Atlanta, or Orlando.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Won't go to Miami. Heard possibilities of New York.

I would say that Orlando or Hawks would be the teams.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I left by halftime during the Jazz/Heat game. Jazz were down by 20 and I honestly thought it was over but damn! They made a historic comeback!


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why are there rumours of Nash to Miami NOW? I could understand it coming in 2 years, when he'll be chasing a ring and happily accept veteran min, but surely it's impossible for them to get him...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That motherfucker better not come to Orlando.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know why but I have a feeling Nash will wind up in Miami, Pat Riley seems to be popular with players and can lure almost anyone to his team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Who does Miami have to trade for Nash? 

I simply don't see him going to the Heat.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^That's true now that I think about it they don't have anyone they could trade for him, and they could really use him since PG is there weakest position.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jazz are unstoppable right now? Beating both the Heat and Heat in back to back road games? That's helluva impressive

Boozer who?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So the Spurs continue the longest winning streak against a single team. Poor Clips all busted up.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I predict the Clippers will suck for eternity.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jazz pulling out another big one. I don't think Phoenix would just trade Nash to The Heat


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

suck on that LeBron 70 wins? hahaha. Lakers more likely to get 70 wins.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls destroy Golden State. Heat lose, great night.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everytime I watch Boston play, I just cant understand why they only have 1 ring to show for..They are/have been much better than 1 ring


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a night!

Celtics Win, Heat Loses, Lakers Loses, 'Melo and the Nuggets pulls of an upset! Just awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why is lebron such a bitch? 

complaining about playing too much? c'mon. youre a damn superstar. deal with it.



LadyCroft said:


> *Who does Miami have to trade for Nash?
> 
> I simply don't see him going to the Heat.*


per my friend who is a suns fan, sarver is a dumbass.

he might dump nash for a 2nd round pick. :side:


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose another double double and they won't trade Nash for that little.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"It's been a pleasure to bring my talents to south beach now on to Memphis," (c) Paul Pierce


" Paul who? Man, ain't nobody paying them dudes no attention, man. You know what studio gangster is? Look up that, look up the definition of studio gangster. I'm here to play basketball. First of all, I don't tweet. So I wouldn't know what he tweeted if you guys didn't tell me." (c) Udonis Haslem


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jazz wins! Makes another comeback after being down by double digits.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only if Utah can do damage in the playoffs for once...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah comes back again. Wow! Three games in a row.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stop being a bot plz. Everyone already knows that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, Toronto is pretty decent at hitting contested shots...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love has 28 points and 31 rebounds..Amare has 12 points and 9 rebounds..Who's the one with a $100 mil contract again? Even Beasley got 34 points!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

31 Rebounds I didn't even see that, probably the most that's happened in the league in how long?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love is a monster.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love is like a modern day Barkley.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> 31 Rebounds I didn't even see that, probably the most that's happened in the league in how long?


You're the bot, can't you tell us?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> You're the bot, can't you tell us?


I don't know I'm trying to see if anyone else knows you troll. God you make Dave Otunga look good.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I figured Utah would come back and win. Hope to see a good portland win, even though i don't care for either team.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dude like 90% of your posts are "UTAH WINS" "BULLS WIN" "ROSE DROPPED XX POINTS" "HEATS WON"....basically things everyone already knows as they results are mentioned in every games commentary.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jalen Rose tweeted that was the 1st 30-30 game since Moses Malone did it in 1982


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Jalen Rose tweeted that was the 1st 30-30 game since Moses Malone did it in 1982


Guy is a beast. Rambis finally gives him a 40 minute game and look what happens.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*That's amazing... a 30/30 game? WOW!*


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love/Beasley combo is working out pretty well. TWolves have some potential to make some noise once Flynn gets back and of course ... Ricky Rubio.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Minnesota's downfall will always be upper management...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love had a 30-30?

When was the last time that happened in the NBA?

And my Hawks aren't doing too good.

A four game losing streak but at least they lost to a good team this time.

The Jazz are making noise, hopefully they can finally be a force in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Kevin Love had a 30-30?
> 
> When was the last time that happened?


1982...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah about to make there 5th come back win in a row possibly against the Bob Cats. 

Bulls vs. Wizards good fast pace game so far.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This Hornets start to the year so far is honestly surprising me. Last year I kinda lost interest in the team after Scott was fired and Bower became coach but this is becoming a very fun team to watch now thanks to Monty and Dell now being in charge. I hope they can keep it up because it's great to see the Hornets doing so well this early.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Solid win for the Bucks today. Absolutely nothing off the bench but all 5 starters played their roles. Jennings and Bogut very solid as usual, and it was great to see both Salmons and Gooden have good outings after the start they've had this season, hopefully they can keep it up. Still we need to score the ball a whole lot better, thinking Bogut needs to take more shots, defensively we are amazing. Bring on the Lakers on Wednesday, first televised Bucks game of the season over here, love not having to stream!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Nov said:


> Solid win for the Bucks today. Absolutely nothing off the bench but all 5 starters played their roles. Jennings and Bogut very solid as usual, and it was great to see both Salmons and Gooden have good outings after the start they've had this season, hopefully they can keep it up. Still we need to score the ball a whole lot better, thinking Bogut needs to take more shots, defensively we are amazing. Bring on the Lakers on Wednesday, first televised Bucks game of the season over here, love not having to stream!


*If you don't mind me asking, and I'm sure you've had to answer this before, how did you become a Bucks fan over in Australia? *


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Warriors have lost 2 games in a row, but still a good 6-4 start to the season!

Hornets are suprising fosho, but Lakers look like the most dominant team in the NBA right now....


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *If you don't mind me asking, and I'm sure you've had to answer this before, how did you become a Bucks fan over in Australia? *


Andrew Bogut.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Been watching the occasional game here and there. Was impressed with New Orleans when they faced off against Miami and beat them last week I think it was.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u mad WutA...got?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs pull out 7th in a row, they are doing damn good right now but not getting the recognition because of the divas in Florida. Go Spurs Go!

We need to be the ones to give NO one of these.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Awesome win by the Suns.

They almost broke the 3 Point Record.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not liking the last two loses by the Lakers, we gotta stop giving teams so many god damn points, but Suns were on the roll with the 3s and were just too hard to stop this game.

[email protected] Heat, beating the Bulls record my ass.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> [email protected] Heat, beating the Bulls record my ass.


To be fair, it wasn't like any of the Miami players were expecting to do so...It was really the media and the fans hyping that up


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was that sweet chin music from this past weekend?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> To be fair, it wasn't like any of the Miami players were expecting to do so...It was really the media and the fans hyping that up


*

and to be fair, I think that's exactly who he's laughing at. *


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Was that sweet chin music from this past weekend?


No was last season, the weekend of last years TLC ppv.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> To be fair, it wasn't like any of the Miami players were expecting to do so...It was really the media and the fans hyping that up


The Miami Heat fans are so annoying at times, especially at school.

When the Celtics first beat the Heat, they gave the excuse that the Heat weren't ready yet.

Then as the Heat went on their little winning streak over teams like Philly, New Jersey, & Minnesota they were yelling all up and down the hallway "YEAH! The Heat are a team now, they're put together now and ready to play! Nobody can beat em!". Then they lose to the Hornets & Jazz but according to them, those teams got lucky.

Now they lose to the Celtics again and the excuse is that "The Heat still aren't ready yet, they're team isn't put together yet."

Like WTF?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Miami Heat fans are so annoying at times, especially at school.
> 
> When the Celtics first beat the Heat, they gave the excuse that the Heat weren't ready yet.
> 
> ...


They have won over teams that don't really matter/aren't good or haven't played consistent against anyone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Miami Heat fans are so annoying at times, especially at school.
> 
> When the Celtics first beat the Heat, they gave the excuse that the Heat weren't ready yet.
> 
> ...


Right now the Heat is built to beat up on mediocre teams and at least challenge good teams...They have 2 more years to continue to build

I always thought they wouldnt make it past conference finals because talent alone will only get you so far..Eventually you'll get exposed if thats all you are banking on...Now next season and the year after that, if Miami doesnt make an finals appearance I'll be shocked because not only will they have the chemistry then but also make moves where they are weakest at (PG/C)


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not even taking to account The Heat are soft and dont have enough size to battle with team deep in the playoffs The diff btwn the Celtics,Lakers and the Heat is besides Wade that Heat don't have anyone you can trust in crunch time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The most annoying thing about Heat fans is that 60% are Lebron ballsack gargling bandwagoners.
Good thing they're going to be disappointed by the Lakers this summer..... if they can even make it out of the east , which I doubt


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The most annoying thing about Heat fans is that 60% are Lebron ballsack gargling bandwagoners.
> Good thing they're going to be disappointed by the Lakers this summer..... if they can even make it out of the east , which I doubt


Most of the Heat fans I know were Cavalier fans last year....just saying.

Whenever I approach a Heat fan and ask them how long they've been a fan they give me two answers.

A. I've been a fan since Dwyane Wade was first drafted.
or
B. I follow whichever team LeBron play for.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose has really been doing better on his 3 game and steals this season. Another big night for him.

Shannon Brown has been on his game all season


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea Shannon Brown has been great all season. Def need that spark off the bench


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Greg Oden done for the season. Greg Oden= The New Sam Bowie.

Bulls Bench taking it to Spurs at moment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for Boston tonight.

Delonte West played great off the bench but Big Baby only scored 2 points hope in the next game he's back scoring 13+.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And Los Spurs take down the Bulls. Thank god I watched it locally on Fox Sports Southwest, I can only imagine how the ESPN guys were. I bet they wanted to use Eva as an excuse, but Parker still pulled out a great game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I feel so bad for Greg Oden =/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Greg Oden done for the season. Greg Oden= The New Sam Bowie.
> 
> Bulls Bench taking it to Spurs at moment.


Ya it's kinda sad how the Blazers pass up superstar players, and the GOAT, for injury prone players like this. Hopefully Oden can actually have a career after this injury because so far he has only really play one full combined season in his 4 years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hopefully the Blazers finally learned their lesson...



In other news, a Chris Bosh sighting has occurred and what does he do with it? screw it up in the postgame interview :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> And Los Spurs take down the Bulls. Thank god I watched it locally on Fox Sports Southwest, I can only imagine how the ESPN guys were. I bet they wanted to use Eva as an excuse, but Parker still pulled out a great game.


Spurs finaly showed up in the 2nd half. Game shouldn't have been as close as it was. And what happened to Richard Jefferson? I've never seen another player get this much worse when he hit his prime years. Did he get hurt or something?

And Oden man...:no: And Roy has a bad knee too, right? Must suck to be a Blazers fan. Reminds me of when I was a kid and the Cavs drafted Big Z. He kept getting foot surgeries every year, missing most of the season every time. Knee injuries are even worse. Oden might end up retiring in the next few years.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RJs been good this year.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

y u so mad Wut?

Bulls kinda need Boozer back now.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All-Star ballot page is up!

Vote for your 2011 All-Stars!

http://www.nba.com/allstar2011/asb/...ry&cid=nba351&ls=iref:nbahpt1&ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Indiana just released a load on The Suns.

More fuel to push Nash out?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate that voting is out so early...A lot can happen between now and February..imo, voting shouldnt start until January


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*East*

PG Derrick Rose
SG Dwyane Wade
SF LeBron James
PF Chris Bosh (Doesn't deserve it so far, but I want the Big 3 to start)
C Dwight Howard

*West*

PG Steve Nash (Canadian pride. It was either him or CP3)
SG Kobe Bryant
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Tim Duncan
C Andrew Bynum (Not much choice here, I expect him to go off come his return)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> C Andrew Bynum (Not much choice here, I expect him to go off come his return)


Camby? Jefferson?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think this is what I voted for, there are a lot of people who deserve to be playing in the game.

East

PG Derrick Rose
SG Dwyane Wade
SF Danny Granger
PF Kevin Garnett
C Dwight Howard

West

PG Chris Paul
SG Kobe Bryant
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Pau Gasol
C Marcus Camby


As for Centers Nene is doing well.

Wish Gasol was recognized as a Center so I could vote for Paul Milsap


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*East*
*PG -* John Wall
*SG - *Dwyane Wade
*SF - *Gerald Wallace
*PF - *Josh Smith
*C - *Dwight Howard

*West*
*PG - *Deron Williams
*SG - *Kobe Bryant
*SF - *Rudy Gay
*PF - *Luis Scola
*C - *Marcus Camby


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laker's are scary this year. Starting 5 are great and will only get better once Bynum comes back. Start of 4th quarter and Matt Barnes has 19 points 4-4 for 3's. Then they have 3 other people on the bench who can make plays.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ugly Boston/OKC game...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Darko Milicic 10-18, 23/16/5/2/6!

Always knew he had potential.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Laker's are scary this year. Starting 5 are great and will only get better once Bynum comes back. Start of 4th quarter and Matt Barnes has 19 points 4-4 for 3's. Then they have 3 other people on the bench who can make plays.



Heck yea ...Barnes literally didn't miss a shot all night


T-wolves court is awesome tho.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Timmy D passing Robinson in points for the Spurs, grats Big Man!

---

9 straight for the silver and black, boy did the ref sucks some ass tonite, but still pulled out the win. Let make it 10 tomorrow against the Cavs.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CJ Watson Rodman like over the score bored into the stands.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wish the fans couldn't vote at all or just had a small percentage of the votes count for players because players like AI and TMac almost making it in just shows are stupid the voting process is. Players should get to vote for who they think they should be in the game, the bias voting will go down and so will bad players/undeserving players getting in.

If not that then at least making the voting period come later in the year. at this point Durant doesn't even seem like an all-star and neither do some other great players.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Spurs look unbeatable right now. The best team in the NBA easily. I enjoyed seeing the Celtics lose tonight. I like the Celtics don't get me wrong but the Thunder deserved it. Right now in the East the Celtics, the Bulls, and the Heat look the best and in the west it's between the Spurs who look the best, the Lakers, and the Thunder.

I would like to see the Bulls against either the Spurs or the Thunder in the NBA finals in the end.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> at this point Durant doesn't even seem like an all-star


?????


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ?????


He doesn't seem like all-star starting material. His shooting percentage is way down and is averaging 3.8 TOs a game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To think the Blazers could've had KD and Brandon Roy playing together..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> To think the Blazers could've had KD and Brandon Roy playing together..


To think, the Blazers could've had Jordan and...Am I the only one that thinks this trend is gonna occur every 15-20 years with the Blazers? lol


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Would have had Brandon Roy, Lamarcus Aldridge, Kevin Durant, Andre Miller and Marcus Camby and a maybe a few other pieces that would have been scary


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> The New Orleans Hornets and Toronto Raptors have agreed in principle on a five-player trade that would send Peja Stojakovic and Jerryd Bayless to the Raptors for Jarrett Jack, David Andersen and Marcus Banks, a source told ESPN.com Saturday.


eww..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really, really don't understand the point of that. New Orleand trades the most attractive contract in the NBA and a guy pretty much equal to Jack for a horrible big (Andersen), a shitty G who couldn't even break into Toronto's rotation (Banks) and get a marginal upgrade (if any) in Jack.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Memphis just beat the Heat at the buzzer thanks to Rudy Gay.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another loss for The Heat!! Nice buzzer beater.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great play from the Grizzlies.

I feel bad for the Rockets, they could've had Rudy Gay now they're stuck with Shane Battier.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I really, really don't understand the point of that. New Orleand trades the most attractive contract in the NBA and a guy pretty much equal to Jack for a horrible big (Andersen), a shitty G who couldn't even break into Toronto's rotation (Banks) and get a marginal upgrade (if any) in Jack.


According to Marc Stein, Its really a luxury tax move more than a basketball one..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James with his best anti-Kobe impression in clutch moments yet again, Chris Bosh can't buy a rebound in clutch moments to save his life and James is playing ISO every play even though he was so excited that he is going to share the ball and play off the ball with the Heat.. Who could have guessed that, hmm ? + Rudy with nice buzzer beater over LeScottie himself.. All in all, it was great night

Between Blake Griffin is monster, too bad he is stuck in Clippers uniform for couple of more years.. He will never achieve anything there until Sterling sells the team to owner that actually cares + that Curse will never be broken until they move the franchise to another city IMO..


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL at the Heat

To be fair, Oden was the consensus #1. No one really made a case for Durant going #1. But I think Oden, Griffin and Thabeet are going to drop the value of future big men. The bust potential is high because of injury and how raw a lot of big men tend to be. Looks like Griffin is the real deal but he's not doing a damn thing for his team right now. 

Just think more and more teams, especially in a toss up situation in the draft, are going to shy away from the big man. 

The big difference with the Spurs is they are healthy. Splitter and Gary Neal (who the hell is that) have solidified their bench too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> James with his best anti-Kobe impression in clutch moments yet again, Chris Bosh can't buy a rebound in clutch moments to save his life and James is playing ISO every play even though he was so excited that he is going to share the ball and play off the ball with the Heat.. Who could have guessed that, hmm ? + Rudy with nice buzzer beater over LeScottie himself.. All in all, it was great night


To be fair, Wade didn't play so LeBron was really the Heats only option despite him having 10+ assists..How can you call LeBron anti clutch when he made the shot to tie the game?




Algernon said:


> To be fair, Oden was the consensus #1. No one really made a case for Durant going #1.


I wasnt sold on Oden because whenever he played against a legit post defender (Noah, Hansborough, Hibbert) he struggled..Durant was a 6'10 wing averaging 30 a game..I thought Durant being number 1 was the no-brainer


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> To be fair, Wade didn't play so LeBron was really the Heats only option despite him having 10+ assists..How can you call LeBron anti clutch when he made the shot to tie the game?


Yeah, he made the wide open dunk, it would be pretty sad if he didn't..

But before that he got blocked by Zach Randolph and what about that stupid defense on Gay, when they had foul to give ?

ISO ? I am not talking about this game, but about whole season.. I've seen several Heat games this season and let me tell you, they play exactly, like Cleveland did for last couple of years.. Wade or James dribbling for 20+ seconds, then drive to the basket or pass to the three point lane.. Why ? They should be killing teams with Pick n' Roll and by huge versatility they have with James,Wade,Bosh.. Instead, i see corpse of Bosh jacking up 20+ ft. jumpers and Wade or James standing in their corner, doing their best Eddie House impression.. 

If James spend summer working on his weaknesses (post-up game, mid range game etc.) instead of partying on South Beach and making jackass of himself in the process, he would be much better player and teammate.. If James had at least half of Kobe's will and determination, he would be unstoppable force with few rings right about now.. Instead he is working the media 24/7 and successfully creating legacy of biggest douche that has ever stepped on basketball courts (bigger than KG,Shaq, Kobe or Jordan).. And it is the shame because he had GOAT potential - that is out of reach for several months now..


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs are owning it up, but in the NBA only the teams that the Commissioner shoves down our throats are getting the attention even when they lose.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> Yeah, he made the wide open dunk, it would be pretty sad if he didn't..
> 
> But before that he got blocked by Zach Randolph and what about that stupid defense on Gay, when they had foul to give ?
> 
> ...


You are really, really over the edge right now and probably thinking purely on emotion and not logic...Is some of it LeBron's fault? But some is also Wade's fault and Bosh's fault..Unlike Kobe, LeBron has never played for a coach known for their offense..It's not rocket science that the Heat would benefit if they played an up-tempo style of offense, but its not LeBron's fault that they're not. Do you really believe LeBron wants all of his teammates to just stand around while he holds the ball? NO, nobody wants that because it makes his job harder


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He prefers it though. He likes playing ISO and that's clear. I have not seen any type of offense by the Heat this year other than ISO by Wade and Lebron.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, so what should they do (pun intended thx to Lebron commercial) ? Oh i get it, what about spending their time in training facility, learning new offense and Spoelstra's all-around system (if he has one) instead of partying and spending their time with their buddies in night clubs (see Mr.James after their loss to Hornets)..

But as Chris Bosh wisely said after Phoenix game:



> On Erik Spoelstra: “He wants to work, we wanna chill. I hope he can meet us halfway."


With this attitude, Lebron and his buddies will be out of PO before ECF, taking their talents to nearby beach (covered by ESPN 24/7), while Boston and Lakers battle it out for the second time in a row in June (which is also what i hope for)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He prefers it though. He likes playing ISO and that's clear. I have not seen any type of offense by the Heat this year other than ISO by Wade and Lebron.


Heat really haven't played anything other than ISO since Pat Riley stepped down again...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ignorant crowax is back and seemingly still butthurt over lebron leaving cleveland. let him be.

big win for the raps yesterday over the celts.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics are red hot in the Hawks game. I guess the Celtics will gain their first win over the Hawks since 2008.

And Spurs over Magic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nate will be starting after he leaves Boston, he is damn talented and as long as he passes as well as shoots then he won't hurt whatever team he is on when he is having a bad shooting night. His D is getting better as well.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs for 11 straight, best record in the league. No doubt the best right now.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nate will be starting after he leaves Boston, he is damn talented and as long as he passes as well as shoots then he won't hurt whatever team he is on when he is having a bad shooting night. His D is getting better as well.


Yeah... starting for the Raptors and other lottery teams.

I love Nate but there's a reason why D'Antoni benched him for about a month last season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never said he was going to replace any good PGs, but he is certainly good enough to start on a lot of teams.

lol at Wade, 1-13 FGs 1-5 FTs for 3 points? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SHAQ double double tonight


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Muahaha, Stern's poster team is taking it in the booty while the Spurs tearing it up. I know the commissioner can't stand it when the Spurs win.

----

Hahahahahahahahha...(breath)...hahah, and the Shittiest team in the west just took out the 2nd best team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So far LeBron has been the only 1 of the Miami 3 to consistently play at an high level..Despite all that, Heat will still make it at to the conference finals..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> ignorant crowax is back and seemingly still butthurt over lebron leaving cleveland. let him be.
> 
> big win for the raps yesterday over the celts.


So having an opinion different than yours is being Butthurt ? Interesting.. 

I was arguing about two things with Heatwave:

1.That Heat's offense sucks thus far and looking at the boxscore of Indiana game, do you want to argue that ? I don't think so..

2.That Lebron James will never be the GOAT, even though he could be, because he lacks will, determination and pride like other greats.. 

If you don't agree with that, that's fine with me, i wouldn't expect anything more from bandwagon fan like you..

By the way - Lol at Miami Crowd, they can't even fill the arena with the arguably 2 of the 3 best players in the game.. Fun up Miami..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> So having an opinion different than yours is being Butthurt ? Interesting..
> 
> I was arguing about two things with Heatwave:
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Heat offense hasn't been clicking but how about placing some of that blame on Wade(Regardless of injury)...The guy has played some straight up horrible games..Right now it looks like Mike Miller will be a more valuable offensive piece to the team rather than Wade and that's troubling

Who cares if LeBron will never be the GOAT in our eyes? LeBron & Wade teaming up that shows that individual greatness can take a back seat...I don't blame him for leaving Cleveland. Just look at the way ppl have completely forgot what he has done for that city...I'd get tired of trying to turn water in to wine as well

If you ever remember some of Miami's playoff games when Shaq was there, empty seats were a common thing which at the time I never really understood, especially in the 1st & 2nd round of the playoffs..But that's a city/state who only shows up to "support" its professional teams for the big games..They do it in every sport(NBA Miami/Orlando), MLB (Tampa/Florida), NFL (Tampa/Miami)


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am not blaming only Lebron for recent Heat's struggles.. That's not what i wrote..

As i said, *i blame Spoelstra* for not figuring out how to play effective basketball on both ends of the floor with two of the TOP 5 players in the world, i blame *Bosh* for his sub-par pick n' roll/defense, rebounding woes and his "At least i am on TV" attitude, i blame *Wade* for his struggles against elite teams and i blame *James* for his ISO plays, even though he has supposedly better supporting cast in Miami than in Cleveland (i don't agree with that, but whatever) and should excel without ball..

Wade and James are similar players - both need ball in their hands to be effective - both struggle without the ball -> they simply don't know what to do without the ball, so they are just waiting in the corner or three point lane instead of "Pick n' Rolling their opponents to death" with their superior athleticism.. I said it once and i'll say it again - Miami would be better with Bosh/Wade and role players, same for James in Cleveland, New York or Chicago.. But James clearly wasn't the guy to win with his own team and needed somebody who has been there and done that (Wade).. It was his decision and he had every right to go to the situation he thought was best for him.. Too bad, it's not working, i'll maybe shed a tear for him :sad:

And about that fun support - yeah, if Heat could at least fill the building against elite teams like Jazz, Celtics or for the home opener, i wouldn't say a word (well maybe, it would still be emabarrasing, if they couldn't pack the house for every game), but they can't even show up for the Top teams and they leave during OT or final minutes of tied ball game.. What kind of fans do you have there ? Magic fans are exact opposite of this - they are loud, violent in good sense of the word and wouldn't miss important game (or leave for that matter) since Penny/ Shaq days from what i remember..


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From the Power Rankings post on nba.com 

"This time last year: West is Best Again, but Not No. 1 - The Suns were the best team in the Western Conference, Roddy Beaubois was turning heads in Dallas, Darren Collison was making a splash in Chris Paul's absence, the Nets and Clippers were a combined 0-25 against other teams, *and the Heat had the same record (8-5) as they do now.*"


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"What should I do? Should I stop being a bitch and making weak excuses?" 












The Heat will get better, but they'll still have major poblems at PG and in the paint. It's still fun watching them struggle right now


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> If you don't agree with that, that's fine with me, i wouldn't expect anything more from bandwagon fan like you..


yeah because being a raptor totally makes me a bandwagoner


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haslem being out for the season is a big blow to the Heat...Bosh better learn how to play like a POWER forward quick


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> yeah because being a raptor totally makes me a bandwagoner


Yeah, and i am not butthurt, mad or whatever BS you spin out my way since August.. So ?



HeatWave said:


> Haslem being out for the season is a big blow to the Heat...Bosh better learn how to play like a POWER forward quick


Even though i am not into curses, vodoo and this kind of stuff, recent Heat's injury bug and struggles on/off the field remind me of this..

(Dan Gilbert)



> The self-declared former "King" will be taking the "curse" with him down south. And until he does "right" by Cleveland and Ohio, James (and the town where he plays) will unfortunately own this dreaded spell and bad karma.
> 
> Just watch


Still don't wish injury to anybody, so hope for the speedy recovery for Udonis (classy guy, same as Z)..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The curse of what? Being born in Ohio?...


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> The curse of what? Being born in Ohio?...


Well, Cleveland hasn't won anything since '64 Browns, even though they were very close several times..But thanks to the injuries to key players, The Drive, The Move, The Fumble or Lebron quitting on best team in the NBA, they never came on top.. They call it the curse thanks to all "tragedies" mentioned above.. And because Lebron was their last chance to win anything in foreseeable future, they think that the curse will be finally broken after this traitor left the town and brought the curse elsewhere (Miami) - so far, it doesn't seem as stupid as it looked for the first time i read it - Haslem down for the year, Miller injured, Chalmers was injured recently, same for Wade and Jones, and Heat are.. well, let's just say that they are underwhelming thus far..


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bayless and Stojakovic's debut tonight should be interesting


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> Well, Cleveland hasn't won anything since '64 Browns, even though they were very close several times..But thanks to the injuries to key players, The Drive, The Move, The Fumble or Lebron quitting on best team in the NBA, they never came on top.. They call it the curse thanks to all "tragedies" mentioned above.. And because Lebron was their last chance to win anything in foreseeable future, they think that the curse will be finally broken after this traitor left the town and brought the curse elsewhere (Miami) - so far, it doesn't seem as stupid as it looked for the first time i read it - Haslem down for the year, Miller injured, Chalmers was injured recently, same for Wade and Jones, and Heat are.. well, let's just say that they are underwhelming thus far..


Maybe its just me because I bet there are a few on here from Columbus who thinks bad on LeBron now but called him King James and was willing to defend anything he did 6 months ago; But as a guy who lives in a town with ZERO professional teams, the fact that LeBron even made Cleveland not only relevant to majority of ppl (nationally & internationally), got them televised games, made that city more money than they could possibly imagine & at the end of the day, gave ppl in that city something to feel good about for 7 years, I think its pretty sad that they cant even appreciate what he has done for that city.. As a result I'm on the F*** Cleveland bandwagon. Did they deserve how LeBron left? no, but they never "deserved" LeBron in the first place. If anything, the franchise tanked games to get him, and basically caught lighting in a bottle. If I was from Cleveland, I'd be glad he gave the city 7 years...I'd be saying hey he made me happy. I just hope he was happy along the ride too.

It's becoming quite clear to me LeBron is not the curse. The ppl that feel they are obligated to having a star player play his entire career there and win THEM a ring are the curse....Quite sad too


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Maybe its just me because I bet there are a few on here from Columbus who thinks bad on LeBron now but called him King James and was willing to defend anything he did 6 months ago; But *as a guy who lives in a town with ZERO professional teams*, the fact that LeBron even made Cleveland not only relevant to majority of ppl (nationally & internationally), got them televised games, made that city more money than they could possibly imagine & at the end of the day, gave ppl in that city something to feel good about for 7 years, I think its pretty sad that they cant even appreciate what he has done for that city.. As a result I'm on the F*** Cleveland bandwagon. Did they deserve how LeBron left? no, but they never "deserved" LeBron in the first place. If anything, the franchise tanked games to get him, and basically caught lighting in a bottle. If I was from Cleveland, I'd be glad he gave the city 7 years...I'd be saying hey he made me happy. I just hope he was happy along the ride too.
> 
> It's becoming quite clear to me LeBron is not the curse. The ppl that feel they are obligated to having a star player play his entire career there and win THEM a ring are the curse....Quite sad too


Same applies to me, i am not from Cleveland, Ohio, nor USA, so i could care less what his presence did economically or nationwide for that region.. I live thousand miles away on the other side of the world.. I am fan of basketball like many others and i would literally kill for the chance to visit one game of my favourite teams (Cavs and GSW) - that's also one reason, why i simply can't understand the attendance for the Heat home games.. I am not bandwagon or fair-weather fan, so i am not mad just for the sake of it.. So as a fan of a team, not one player, i can't simply ignore the stunt he pulled at the end of his Cleveland career.. If he left the same way like Amare did - gave everything he had in his last PO run and then went to better situation for him with grattitude to fans and organization where he spent majority of his career - i would not say a word..

Yeah, i would be pissed that Top 3 player in NBA left my favourite team, but hey that's life and worse things could happen (see Seattle situation).. I would wish him good luck and moved on..

But Lebron did exact opposite of what Amare did - he quit, choked, didn't try (name it as you want) in most important PO series in franchise history --> then he came up with that "I spoilt others with my play" BS --> then he gave a middle finger on national TV to entire city, state, franchise and people that supported him for 7 years and gave him everything on silver platter --> then he made jackass of himself when he brought "race card" to all of this and contradicted himself like billion times --> he even tries to tell us to get over it, even though he is the one, that constantly brings Cleveland in his every interview or commercial --> and to top it all off, he recruited for the Heat the minute he signed the contract, even though he was saying, that it is GM's responsibility to recruit free agents and not his, during his time in Cleveland (even though he could bring Bosh, Artest, Ariza, Redd, Ray Allen and many others if he just tried)..

Sorry, but until Lebron comes up on national TV again - this time with explanation what happened during Boston series and with apology to Cleveland and fans of Cavaliers - i won't change my opinion of him as a person..


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate when the spurs do this shit. Playing Orlando didn't seem to be a problem then they choke against the fucking Twolves. They better pick it up in the second half.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm sorry but this is too damn funny :lmao

"What Should I Do?"











man it's gonna be a sad day when Miami pulls it together...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are fucked up, they're 8-7 now.

But no one's blaming the Big 3, everyone's blaming Spoelstra.

Nice win for my Celtics, Shaq played great today, I've never seen hit that many free throws in one game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron needs to have a heart to heart with Wade or something...surprisingly, Wade has been the worst of the big 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Maybe its just me because I bet there are a few on here from Columbus who thinks bad on LeBron now but called him King James and was willing to defend anything he did 6 months ago; But as a guy who lives in a town with ZERO professional teams, the fact that LeBron even made Cleveland not only relevant to majority of ppl (nationally & internationally), got them televised games, made that city more money than they could possibly imagine & at the end of the day, gave ppl in that city something to feel good about for 7 years, I think its pretty sad that they cant even appreciate what he has done for that city.. As a result I'm on the F*** Cleveland bandwagon. Did they deserve how LeBron left? no, but they never "deserved" LeBron in the first place. If anything, the franchise tanked games to get him, and basically caught lighting in a bottle. If I was from Cleveland, I'd be glad he gave the city 7 years...I'd be saying hey he made me happy. I just hope he was happy along the ride too.
> 
> It's becoming quite clear to me LeBron is not the curse. The ppl that feel they are obligated to having a star player play his entire career there and win THEM a ring are the curse....Quite sad too


TBH saying they didn't deserve his the dumbest thing I've ever heard. They got him the same other teams get their best players, by drafting them. They did everything for him on and off the court, they tried getting the best players possible for him as well and built the whole team around his weaknesses. At the end of the day it was up to him to win those major games in the playoffs.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jeebus, the Spurs pulled it out of their ass tonite. Poor poor Heat, what's Mr. James' excuse gonna be I wonder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not James' fault that they're losing, it's the rest of the team. Bosh isn't rebounding, Wade isn't shooting efficiently, and the rest of the team are just shooters with little defense.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat just not living up to expectations at all.

Exciting game with Bulls/Suns. Bulls down 20 something came back to tie.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> It's not James' fault that they're losing, it's the rest of the team. Bosh isn't rebounding, Wade isn't shooting efficiently, and the rest of the team are just shooters with little defense.


Today he had 2 horrible turnovers that pretty much decided the game.

All of them are at fault though, how can you have 15 games in and still have no clue how to run the offense and complement each other. Not 1 pick & roll or slip screen. The offense is so predictable and has zero ingenuity. I mean the only time you see Wade confortable is when LeBron is on the bench, and viceversa.

And LeTurnover needs to have a conversation with Wade and decide who the hell is gonna be in charge in crunch time, how can Eddie House be the one that's taking clutchs shots :lmao.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eddie House is always getting punked by Magic point guards.

First he gets slapped by Rafer Alston now he gets punked by Jameer Nelson. He better watch out for Jason Williams


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls won, but it was a great game. One of the best this year. You wanna complain about minutes Lebron? Rose has played 90 total in the last two games and Deng played 54 minutes this game. If you can't even handle 44 I don't know how much you would cry if you played this many minutes.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls win up by 7 about 10 seconds to go, down by 23 early in the game. Came back to bring it back to double ot. Huge game by rose.

wish there was more basketball on tomorrow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> TBH saying they didn't deserve his the dumbest thing I've ever heard. They got him the same other teams get their best players, by drafting them. They did everything for him on and off the court, they tried getting the best players possible for him as well and built the whole team around his weaknesses. At the end of the day it was up to him to win those major games in the playoffs.


Tanking a season doesn't warrant deserving a player...

They tried? Looking back now(and probably looking then) every move they made was a plan B or plan C move...Cleveland never made a splash besides Shaq who we can all agree on at the time was past his prime..Difference between LeBron & Kobe was that he not only had Phil but he was GIVEN Pau Gasol for basically nothing in return...He'd still be in Cleveland if he had that kind of fortune for him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes tanking a season does warrant a great player, that is what the draft is for so that the league is actually getting balanced. 

Yea Kobe was given Pau, Artest, and all these other great players they have now but before Pau he basically nothing and didn't leave. For 3 straight years he had Odom and a bunch of no names/bench warmers yet he still got them to playoffs twice. James had a team in the Cavs, no they weren't the best, no they had no player like Pau but they were built around Lebron's weaknesses and they did great the last 3 seasons. You don't get 60+ win seasons by yourself, his team was playing hard and doing well in the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yes tanking a season does warrant a great player, that is what the draft is for so that the league is actually getting balanced.
> 
> Yea Kobe was given Pau, Artest, and all these other great players they have now but before Pau he basically nothing and didn't leave. For 3 straight years he had Odom and a bunch of no names/bench warmers yet he still got them to playoffs twice. James had a team in the Cavs, no they weren't the best, no they had no player like Pau but they were built around Lebron's weaknesses and they did great the last 3 seasons. You don't get 60+ win seasons by yourself, his team was playing hard and doing well in the season.


-Tanking a season doesn't warrant a great player..It warrants being called a quitter

-Kobe didn't leave? He was under contract so he couldn't, and even then he still publicly demanded to be traded. LA just didnt grant him his wish partly because Bulls wouldn't give up Deng & Gordon

-As Dallas, Cleveland & Phoenix has proven over the years...Regular season success doesn't equate to post season success..60 wins doesn't make you a great team if you have nothing to show for it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe wanted to leave because he didn't believe in the upper-management. He wanted Jerry West back and if they couldn't do that then he wanted to be traded. Once again, Kobe's supporting cast was a lot worse than Lebron's the first couple of seasons after Shaq left.

I was trying to make a point that the Cavs team wasn't all that bad even though they didn't really have the second star as other team's have.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gotta agree about Kobe having the worse supporting cast back in the day. How he managed to lead those pack of scrubs to the playoffs two years in a row is beyond me.

Even with the addition of Pau Gasol it's quite surprising that the Lakers came within 2 wins of winning championship in 2008 with Radmonovich as their starter, Luke walton as his backup, an injured Ariza, and no Bynum. I'm sure Kobe is far happier now.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Tanking a season doesn't warrant deserving a player...
> 
> They tried? Looking back now(and probably looking then) every move they made was a plan B or plan C move...Cleveland never made a splash besides Shaq who we can all agree on at the time was past his prime..Difference between LeBron & Kobe was that he not only had Phil but he was GIVEN Pau Gasol for basically nothing in return...*He'd still be in Cleveland if he had that kind of fortune for him*


Yeah he would have, but he didn't intend to stay in Cleveland no matter what, so why even try ?.. See, he could have Artest and Ariza, but both were disinterested to join Cleveland after lack of commitment from Lebron.. He could have Ray Ray or Redd, but never tried to recruit them.. Redd even said, that he would have joined Cleveland back in 05, if Lebron tried to bring him to the team, but again, he did nothing.. And last but not least, he could have his Gasol in Bosh - Toronto was willing to trade him to Cleveland and Bosh said, that he would play with Lebron in Cleveland on national TV.. Guess what Lebron did ? Yeah, nothing again..

And don't even bring up the trades - Ferry had to deal with the mess Paxson left here (he screwed Boozer - Lebron's intended sidekick - from contract he deserved --> Boozer left, then he wasted all of our draft picks on bums like Luke Jackson or Jiri Welsch (both out of the league right about now).. Ferry had to work with nothing and he changed team of Marshall, Wagner, Pavlovic, Snow, Davis, Traylor and others to Shaq, Mo, Jamison, Delonte, Big Ben and others.. That is impressive, no matter how you look at it.. Cavs could even have a cap space for another max-free agent this summer, if Ferry didn't have a tied hands by Lebron himself, who wanted Cavs to do something NOW with NOTHING they had (see Jamison trade for example).. He approved all of the Cavs trades and signings..

What more could have Cavs done ? Amare trade was rejected by Sarver, same with Paul trade this summer, we had second best offer for KG back in 07, when he was traded to Boston.. Only major piece that wanted to come here this summer was Bosh and Lebron did nothing to lure him here.. Why ? He knew, he was coming to Miami all along..

How is this fault of Cavs management and not fault of Lebron for his lack of commitment and motivation to recruit his buddies to Cleveland ?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> -Tanking a season doesn't warrant a great player..It warrants being called a quitter
> 
> -Kobe didn't leave? He was under contract so he couldn't, and even then he still publicly demanded to be traded. LA just didnt grant him his wish partly because Bulls wouldn't give up Deng & Gordon
> 
> -As Dallas, Cleveland & Phoenix has proven over the years...Regular season success doesn't equate to post season success..60 wins doesn't make you a great team if you have nothing to show for it


Tanking a season? You do know that 2002 Cavs team was headlined by Ricky Davis, right? They were just terrible, and didn't need to tank to be terrible. And as a matter of fact they won the last game of the year, which ended up giving the Nuggets a better chance at getting #1 overall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^John Lucas admitted that they tanked the season to get Lebron


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ray allen is killing it as expected against Toronto so far. - 3 for 3 from the field and 7 points during first 4 minutes of action.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so uh, out of 10, with 10 meaning most likely, how would you guys rate the possibility of another Lakers-Celtics final in 2011.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^ummmm...7 out of 10...To me, the only thing that would derail Boston's chances are even more injuries; only thing that would derail LA is the Spurs making one last run


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

9. Boston and the Lakers have only gotten better from last year while other teams haven't done all that much. It isn't the Bulls' or Heats' year this year and Boston can beat the Magic. Lakers will easily win it all as long as they have Bynum with them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEVCjUG1Mww&feature=player_embedded

Jordan "what should I do". I agree with Jordan.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> “No, I can’t change my game dramatically and I don’t think he can either,” LeBron said. “It doesn’t make any sense to do that. I’m not going to.” He paused. “I’d just be a role player at that point.”


Well, it seems that Lebron still doesn't get it.. 

Instead of playing "Point Forward", going to the post and using his lateral quickness and athleticism to beat his defenders, he will be chucking more threes early in the shot clock

Instead of playing off the ball and sharing the load with Wade to get him going, he will be ISOing even more than now..

And instead of adapting to Spoelstra's offensive system and co-operating with his buddies on the field, he will play like his usual self - dominating the ball for 20+ seconds --> drive to the basket --> kick-out or finish at the rim..

Nice analogy Lebron, how many rings have you won with this kind of strategy so far ? Oh, that's right - 0

So much for sacrifising his stats for the team's success..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why is everybody so giddy about the fake Jordan/LeBron commercial?...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Simply because it's Jordan talking down to Lebron. He's fun hearing the GOAT say that Lebron will accomplish nothing if he continues what he does instead of improving his game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Mark Cuban doesn't take losing too well.
> 
> Cuban said he desperately tried to recruit James and his business manager, Maverick Carter, through a series of text messages after the July 1 start of free agency. Cuban tried to convince James he would be closer to winning a championship with the Mavericks than with the Heat.


smh @ Cuban...I bet if LeBron signed with the Mavs he wouldn't of had such a problem with "The Decision"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


>


Out of all the teams, I really do hate Lakers fans.

There's some I can tolerate but the others are either A. bandwagoners or B. dumbasses.

The only time I liked the Lakers was during the Kobe/Shaq era and that was before I was really into basketball like that, all I knew was the video games.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at the Heat losing again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DanTheMan07 said:


> lol at the Heat losing again


The Heat are a mess right now.

Maybe next year they'll be championship contenders.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anybody knows the exact date of Lakers vs Heat? 

It's the game I'm hyped to see because I want to see Miami get their ass handed to them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



FreakyZo said:


> Anybody knows the exact date of Lakers vs Heat?
> 
> It's the game I'm hyped to see because I want to see Miami get their ass handed to them


Christmas.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ha ha! Perfect Christmas gift! Thanks man


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat was built for the playoffs, not the regular season...They'll win 50+ get a 3-4 seed and battle for a spot in the conference finals..The End


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> The Heat was built for the playoffs, not the regular season...They'll win 50+ get a 3-4 seed and battle for a spot in the conference finals..The End


Seriously? They're 1-7 against teams with a record over 500 and their whole offense so far this season has been COMPLETE garbage. They have no rhythm, no flow, and force a lot of things at times.

Not to mention all three players have always struggled against the Celtics.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs killed the Hornets defensively in the second half, more than made up for their performance against the Mavs. Still #1 baby.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Seriously? They're 1-7 against teams with a record over 500 and their whole offense so far this season has been COMPLETE garbage. They have no rhythm, no flow, and force a lot of things at times.
> 
> Not to mention all three players have always struggled against the Celtics.


Didn't the Celtics have a very suspect record vs. .500 teams last year?

Either way, you wont see Miami at full force till playoff time for many reasons..One is because by the time those injured guys get back, they'll have to find a way to fit in and gel..Another is yes they dont like having a 8-7 record, but at the same time, LeBron & Wade knows what its like to have regular season success and post-season failure so they are looking at a much bigger picture..Dangerous but Boston did it last year and all professional leagues are copy-cat leagues


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> The Heat was built for the playoffs, not the regular season...They'll win 50+ get a 3-4 seed and battle for a spot in the conference finals..The End


No. In the playoffs, things get more physical. Bosh will pussy out as usual. Lebron will try to take over and turn Wade into a role player as a result. And that's if Wade doesn't get injured. 

Whether they get their offense flowing or not, they have no inside presense or point guard play. The Heat are built for a second round exit. They are food. Orlando or Boston will eat them and move on.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's other teams that would be the Heat in a seven games series than just Orlando or Boston. Who knows maybe Lebron will just give up again like he did last year, did he even try?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> No. In the playoffs, things get more physical. Bosh will pussy out as usual. Lebron will try to take over and turn Wade into a role player as a result. And that's if Wade doesn't get injured.
> 
> Whether they get their offense flowing or not, they have no inside presense or point guard play. The Heat are built for a second round exit. They are food. Orlando or Boston will eat them and move on.


Dampier was brought in to be a stop gap I guess you can say...He'll put in useful minutes against Howard but not many big guys in the league can stop him so Miami faces the same issue most teams face..Fact remains, I don't trust the Tragic in the playoffs..I'd take my chances with LeBron & Wade over them, now Boston is a different story


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*







Anyone see this yet? :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, 2 pages ago


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Seems like the consensus is LeBron should've stayed in Cleveland, keep winning 60+ games a season and come up short in the playoffs...

tough crowd...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Seems like the consensus is LeBron should've stayed in Cleveland, keep winning 60+ games a season and come up short in the playoffs...
> 
> tough crowd...


Its not that. Its that he made a big spectacle out of everything, the whole decision thing. Seriously I think a lot of people would've respected him if he:

A. Not do Decision and just say he is signing elsewhere, like Bosh.
B. Tells the Cavs ownership his intention of leaving so the Cavs could make off-season moves.


But of course, he couldn't like all the other free agents so he decides to go make an ass of himself and the Cavs.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Seems like the consensus is LeBron should've stayed in Cleveland, keep winning 60+ games a season and come up short in the playoffs...
> 
> tough crowd...


I repeat - Bosh would have come to Cleveland alongside Lebron´s bff Mike Miller, if Lebron recruited them and stayed.. That´s a fact - Bosh said it on national TV and i quote: "If Lebron asked me to come to Cleveland, i would. That´s a perfect situation right there."

And right after the whole Decision debacle Bosh said: "But he never asked me to play with him there."

Mo/Sessions - Miller/Gibson/Parker - James/Moon - Bosh/Jamison/Powe - Shaq/Z/Hollins + Byron Scott as a head coach as an instant upgrade from Mike Brown on both ends of the floor > whatever Miami has right now, or whatever Miami will have after return of Miller and Haslem..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DJ G-D said:


> Its not that. Its that he made a big spectacle out of everything, the whole decision thing. Seriously I think a lot of people would've respected him if he:
> 
> A. Not do Decision and just say he is signing elsewhere, like Bosh.
> B. Tells the Cavs ownership his intention of leaving so the Cavs could make off-season moves.
> ...


High school kids do it all the time..Set up big press conferences to announce what school they are going to, rarely telling the schools in advanced...Doesn't bother me, and obviously didnt bother many at the time otherwise it wouldnt have got the ratings it did


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great start for the Celtics this season. I'm a little worried that they might get banged up but Rondo has been amazing. Also been very impressed by Blake Griffin, he's looking legit.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> I repeat - Bosh would have come to Cleveland alongside Lebron´s bff Mike Miller, if Lebron recruited them and stayed.. That´s a fact - Bosh said it on national TV and i quote: "If Lebron asked me to come to Cleveland, i would. That´s a perfect situation right there."
> 
> And right after the whole Decision debacle Bosh said: "But he never asked me to play with him there."
> 
> Mo/Sessions - Miller/Gibson/Parker - James/Moon - Bosh/Jamison/Powe - Shaq/Z/Hollins + Byron Scott as a head coach as an instant upgrade from Mike Brown on both ends of the floor > whatever Miami has right now, or whatever Miami will have after return of Miller and Haslem..


There really seemed to be no effort for him to stay in Cleveland. He could have recruited another star player to come if he wanted to. Shaq went to Cleveland so it's not that terrible a place to play. People will rightfully be pissed because it seemed like he knew for a while that he wouldn't be coming back to Cleveland and might not have gave it his all in his last year.


HeatWave said:


> High school kids do it all the time..Set up big press conferences to announce what school they are going to, rarely telling the schools in advanced...Doesn't bother me, and obviously didnt bother many at the time otherwise it wouldnt have got the ratings it did


He skipped college so he probably still has that high school mentality. LOL at the Heat having the same amount of wins as the Knicks. The Heat are really lucky they play in the East because if it was the West they'd be screwed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^as Wilbon said during free agent process..He never had that experience of being recruited and he was gonna milk this opportunity as best as he could


and why is LeBron standing up for Spolestra saying he's our coach and all this other stuff, and Wade is saying "He's not my guy, but he's our coach" and not only placing blame on himself and the rest of the players, but the coach as well?...odd


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he prefers sending subtle messages


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I laughed when Spoelstra said during a press conference that he didn't even notice LeBron, who's 6'8 260lbs bump into him yeah right. 

Also I just realized that the Heat/Cavs game is this Thursday I didn't know it would be so soon, I'm excited to see the crowds reaction to LeBron in that game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At this rate, the Cavs may win it all before the Heat do. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping Cavs blow out the Heat. That might just be the greatest thing I would see all season.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whether the Heat win or the Cavs win, one thing's certain LeBron's going to get the ever loving shit booed out of him the entire game. I'm a fan of his but that should be fun to watch/hear.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice to know Wade & LeBron finally admitted what we all knew, they have trouble playing together...Duh!!!

Still, them two should figure it out by January, can't speak on team as a whole but Wade does seem "hurt" by the fact that it comes off more as LeBron's team than his own..It would help if he stop puttin up 3 for 15 nights against top teams and show more leadership during games and in practice..

Spoelstra got on LeBron's playfulness and Howard was the guy who stood up for a teammate tonight..All well and stuff but, I remember when Varejo took a hard foul from a Piston, LeBron was the 1st to run over and get in the guys face..When Lakers where throwing stuff on court on Christmas day, LeBron was the one who called the teammates over and huddled them up..Wade needs one of those moments


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I kind of agree with T-Mac, Wade and Lebron look like two players that can't play off the ball. When they don't have the ball they just sit in a corner watching the play, instead of moving around, while the other guy just dominates the balls for the whole 24 seconds. Personally I think it should be Wade that starts becoming the off ball guy because Lebron is clearly the better passer and playmaker. They really do need some type of offense though and the Heat clearly don't have one.

Oh and Durant looks like he is struggling a lot this season shooting. Maybe he's just tired but he really hasn't had one great shooting game yet.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It is fun watching Miami fail since their top guys are redundant


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pietrus and Redick have been playing outstanding lately. Bass has brought some good hustle off of the bench, too. It's nice to see Jameer beginning to be more of a point guard and spread the ball around more, as well (He's averaging about 7 assists). Dwight's been playing well and Vince...is Vince.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Lakers lost to the Grizzlies. Spurs get the easy win, still undefeated on the road.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs should take Celtic rout after all-star break and begin to rest starters because they won't last if they don't


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

for the sake of entertainment lebron needs to throw the powder up in cleveland tomorrow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland sports history says Cleveland will either get beat by 50 or lose by a Carlos Arroyo game winning shot at the buzzer...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Better yet, a LeBron buzzer-beater. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Cleveland is Ready For Lebron*

First Half
http://oi53.tinypic.com/f24y2v.jpg
Secord Half
http://oi54.tinypic.com/33bpisj.jpg


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> *Cleveland is Ready For Lebron*
> 
> First Half
> http://oi53.tinypic.com/f24y2v.jpg
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm watching that game just for the crowd's reaction alone.

It would make the day though if Cleveland wins, I don't care if it's by 2 points or 22 points, just win.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls at Orlando tonight will be a good game. Carlos Boozer's first game back


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago's doing really poor around the basket so far.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm watching that game just for the crowd's reaction alone.
> 
> It would make the day though if Cleveland wins, I don't care if it's by 2 points or 22 points, just win.


Agree with the Big Z part. That guy earned the right to leave after a good 10-12 years and has more respect in Cleveland than LeBron will ever have.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's pretty much impossible to hate Z.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Better yet, a LeBron buzzer-beater. :lmao


and most of his game winners did occur on the Cavs court...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Him nailing one like he did against Orlando in the ECF a couple years back would be fucking hilarious. I'd love to see the backlash that would come from that.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are getting to Cleveland at 3 AM, I'm curious to see how many fans will meet him outside of the airport to heckle him lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers with their fourth straight lose. Things aren't really good. Seems like when two or three players are doing well the other three are playing poorly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lakers with their fourth straight lose. Things aren't really good. Seems like when two or three players are doing well the other three are playing poorly.


Of all teams to lose to the Rockets???? The team I hate the most?? Well, 2nd team I hate the most considering my avatar.

But my Celtics pulled out the victory, great game for Pierce tonight, had 28 points.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs sucking it up tonite so far against Clippers.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone remember that idiot who went to an Indians game with the LeBron Heat jersey? Well he's going to the game tomorrow with the same jersey LOL, dude's gonna get the shit kicked out of him..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs season will be dead & buried by 10:30pm est...They better make the most of it


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs couldn't buy a fucking bucket, I can't believe they gave up their first road loss to the fucking Clippers.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Clippers beat a team that was on a long winning streak? Hell must've frozen over.

Also, Blake Griffin is fun as hell to watch, the only reason to watch Clippers games.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs season will be dead & buried by 10:30pm est...They better make the most of it


No. The Cavs will be in the hunt for the 7th or 8th seed all year. Meaning if the Heat can get their act together and win some games, they might meet in the 1st round. Win or lose, this season aint over for them yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Of all teams to lose to the Rockets???? The team I hate the most?? Well, 2nd team I hate the most considering my avatar.
> 
> But my Celtics pulled out the victory, great game for Pierce tonight, had 28 points.


Agreed, the Celts had me worried at the end with that big run the Blazers had. Good game out of Big Baby and I'm loving the way Shaq is playing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'm loving the way Shaq is playing.


and the way he's acting...He missed/skipped a practice recently and apologized to the Big 3..I think now more than ever he's finally embracing that he's no longer the main veteran leader on a team that everyone looks up to anymore..


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tonight I am a Cavs fan.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least Lebron won't have to take any rings off to get through the metal detectors tonight

=)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wake me up when games start to matter. I will say if the Cavs can play the Heat in the playoffs, this would actually matter. Cavs knocking the Heat out of the playoffs would be rich.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at this point the Heat probably won't be seated high enough to play the Cavs in the first round and I doubt the Cavs would advance passed that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one who'd like to see LeBron play well tonight and the Heat to beat the Cavs?


...yeah I thought i might be the only one.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looking forward to the "Heat" LeBron gets tonight.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron's going to get Triple H circa 2000 type heat tonight, it'd be funny if he even managed to get "Asshole!" chants.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Am I the only one who'd like to see LeBron play well tonight and the Heat to beat the Cavs?
> 
> 
> ...yeah I thought i might be the only one.


I want LeBron to do well, but probably for different reasons than you

I never wished bad upon LeBron...I mean I always wanted to see him win Cavs a ring because the city has gone through so much(I learned from my dad who is a lifelong Cleveland sports fan)..But at the same time, I hold no ill feelings towards the guy..He's been a role model for the NBA; no arrests, drug issues, fights or anything in his 8 years, so I can't "hate" a guy for taking less money and possibly having his legacy take a plunge by teaming up with other stars and such...


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder what kind of reaction Big Z will get tonight, he seemed pretty beloved in Cleveland so I expect him to get cheered.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've never liked LeBron because he's been praised way too highly. He gets way more praise than Kobe despite being a worse player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd take LeBron over Kobe any day of the week.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I'd take LeBron over Kobe any day of the week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I want LeBron to do well, but probably for different reasons than you
> 
> I never wished bad upon LeBron...I mean I always wanted to see him win Cavs a ring because the city has gone through so much(I learned from my dad who is a lifelong Cleveland sports fan)..But at the same time, I hold no ill feelings towards the guy..He's been a role model for the NBA; no arrests, drug issues, fights or anything in his 8 years, so I can't "hate" a guy for taking less money and possibly having his legacy take a plunge by teaming up with other stars and such...


A role model? Yes he hasn't gotten arrested or anything like that, but he is truly the king of arrogance, he left a team for stars, basically quiting on them, and did the "The Decision". Role models don't just quit when the going gets tough and join with other stars.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Your point? Going off of that logic, Adam Morrison is the best SF in the league, then?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe and I just wanted to laugh at your stupid comment.
We did , it was funny. Good times


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That logic is bad because Horry has more rings than Jordan, Bird, Magic, and Kobe, but rings do represent that you have won what every player wants to win. No rings=nothing accomplished, I don't care how many rings someone wins you need rings to have a proper legacy.

Lebron is no where the talent Kobe is, and I would never want him as my star player in the playoffs over Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, I love this crowd.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe is more skilled , has more fire and drive than Lebron's vagina will ever muster up.
Lebron will retire ringless and lumped in the same category as Ewing , Miller etc. Guys that were pretty good couldn't get the job done....while Kobe is talked amongst the games greatest players.
But I don't feel like getting into a Lebron/Kobe debate.
Morrison road the bench to his rings .... Kobe stepped out and earned his each night.
But yea , Morrison will end up with more rings than Queen James. So drink that in


It's blatantly obvious Kobe is better than Lebron. It's like arguing with someone claiming the sky is red.

I'm here to watch Mr. Overrated get boo'd.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Holy shit, I love this crowd.


That's my city. We know how to bring it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't think I'd ever see a crowd better than Boston's when Lakers are in town in the finals...I was wrong.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fans were chanting De-lon-te :lmao


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

awesome crowd, drew me into this match in the first place.

I remember when wrestling used to have crowd as hot as clevlends tonigh, oh how I long for those days...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Fans were chanting De-lon-te :lmao


lolllllllllllllllllll
oh shit i didn't hear it

that's amazing tho


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"Akron hates you!" This is perfect.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Entertaining game.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Out of all the teams, I really do hate Lakers fans.
> 
> There's some I can tolerate but the others are either A. *bandwagoners *or B. dumbasses.
> 
> The only time I liked the Lakers was during the Kobe/Shaq era and that was before I was really into basketball like that, all I knew was the video games.


Tell me about it. Throughout my life I've known ALOT of bandwagon fans in relation to basketball.

When the Bulls were winning constantly in the 90s, everyone and their grandmother started buying their jerseys and supporting them because of the popularity of MJ. Then in the early 2000s all of a sudden those Bulls jerseys vanished and everyone had a Lakers jersey with either Shaq or Kobe's name on it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs have terrible passing every game. Its happening again now. Hope they can clean it up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess I'm lucky, because there's really no Lakers fans around here. 98% Magic fans. There's surprisingly few Heat fans, as well. I'm sure the vast majority of the Magic fans are bandwagoners as well, but I don't talk to them, so I don't give a fuck.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

good 1st quarter. hopefully this continues and cle gets blown out.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To be honest, most basketball fans I know are fans of players, not of a particular team. So obviously back in the 90s people were buying MJ jerseys because they loved MJ. 

People were buying LeBron and Kobe jerseys because those are the 2 biggest names in the game today.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I liked Kobe his rookie year. I was like 9 and I've been a Laker fan ever since. Anyone implying that I'm a bandwagoner just because Lakers happen to win and your team doesn't can fucking die.

In fact , the Lakers were terrible like the first 3 years I liked them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whoa no need to say anyone needs to die. They didn't accuse anyone, and you really shouldn't care what other people think if you're a true fan then you know that, no need to prove it to other people.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

People always give shit to Laker fans because they're jealous
It gets old


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jamison throwing up bricks... :no:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> People always give shit to Laker fans because they're jealous
> It gets old


Welcome to the day in the life of a Yankee fan. Get used to it and quit crying.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's so solid inside yet settles for shots like that all the time.
If he'd just take it to the basket he'd be 9430583498543 times better


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The actual game is kind of a let down so far


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs are talking with Lebron like their his friends. Disgusting. Makes me not want to support them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It was just Hickson I think and you really shouldn't be talking to the other team when your team is getting destroyed, especially not to the guy that your whole city hates.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God fucking damn. Heat 88 - Cavaliers 50. Lebron's got 24 and we still got some time to go. The entire Cleveland crowd is dead. LBJ shut them the fuck up. Thank god. Who cares? So what he left Cleveland. Team sucked ass I would have left them too.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:frustrate

...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's getting kind of ugly now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland fans are really seeing what LeBron was working with when he was there...he's also showing what they no longer have


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, the Cavs are fucking atrocious.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

 yay


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what a terrible night for the cavs. They started out thinking they had a chance and then they just got slaughtered.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cleveland fans are really seeing what LeBron was working with when he was there...he's also showing what they no longer have


You realize this is still the same team that beat the Celtics, the team the Heat couldn't beat, right? And did it without their starting PG. The Cavs aren't bad. They're average. Sometimes better, sometimes worse, depending on matchups. And this is a terrible matchup. 

They have no center, now that Shaq & Z are gone. Varejao is a PF out of position. So they can't get physical in the paint with the Heat like other teams can. And the Heat can defend jump shooting teams like this easily. I saw blowout coming before it started. Just didn't think it would get this bad, especially with that start.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> You realize this is still the same team that beat the Celtics, the team the Heat couldn't beat, right?


The Celtics had a point to prove against the Heat...Pierce even said it..You honestly think the next night the Celtics even played with half the excitement & focus against the Cavs?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not enough heart on the Cavs. Sitting around joking with LeBron? lol pussies.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> The Celtics had a point to prove against the Heat...Pierce even said it..You honestly think the next night the Celtics even played with half the excitement & focus against the Cavs?


Cavs beat them straight up, without Mo Williams who is clearly their best player (sad as that is). And the Cavs were playing their first reg season game running a new offensive system. So the Cavs had just as many excuses as the Celtics. They still won.

But they did beat the Heat twice. :flip


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> The Celtics had a point to prove against the Heat...Pierce even said it..You honestly think the next night the Celtics even played with half the excitement & focus against the Cavs?


Doesn't matter.

The Heat are 1-7 against teams with a winning record, that right there shows me that they're not a good team. People think they're "raw" because they're out there demolishing Minnesota and New Jersey and Cleveland but when it comes down to teams like Boston, Utah, Orlando, Dallas, hell even Indiana they play like shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> Not enough heart on the Cavs. Sitting around joking with LeBron? lol pussies.


Part of a Skip Bayless tweet I read: "He still owns them."


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That crowd was great, before the Heat starting killing the Cavs. I said it'd be funny if LeBron got asshole chants, not really expecting it and he did. The fans must be pissed that not only did the Heat win but they won by a lot.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was a little disappointed no one rushed the court or threw anything.. Not like our city reputation is good or will be changed in the national media's mind. All they'll continue doing is showing the misery montage and saying how unclassy we are regardless.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was expecting a "Malice at the Palace" situation to happen myself, I think they said some people got kicked out for throwing stuff but I don't think he got hit by anything.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol season high

get the fuck out cleveland


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> lol season high
> 
> get the fuck out cleveland


When does Bosh make his return to Toronto?


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> When does Bosh make his return to Toronto?


February 20th? Or sometime around there. Can't wait. Tickets are expensive so I just might watch from home.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Cleveland! You ruined my Thursday night.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

February 16th. Won't be as bad as last night though, Bosh isn't even worthy of that.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Cleveland got pounded on last night. The crowd's chants were awesome though and it was definitely WWE-like especially that "asshole" chant. Lol...I think Toronto is going to boo Bosh but not heavily. He played his free agency right IMO.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DanTheMan07 said:


> *I was a little disappointed no one rushed the court or threw anything.*. Not like our city reputation is good or will be changed in the national media's mind. All they'll continue doing is showing the misery montage and *saying how unclassy we are* regardless.


Hmm, I wonder why? 

Glad to see LeBron beat down his old team.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

gonna be another big game for SHAQ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando beat Detriot in Detroit by 13 without Dwight, Jameer, JJ, Pietrus and Anderson leaving early. The Pistons really are horrible. I wouldn't hesitate to call 'em the worst in the NBA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Orlando beat Detriot in Detroit by 13 without Dwight, Jameer, JJ, Pietrus and Anderson leaving early. The Pistons really are horrible. I wouldn't hesitate to call 'em the worst in the NBA.


That's ridiculous that they all got sick. Lucky they had the pistons and Carter scored me some fantasy points.

GREAT game for Garnett and Rondo tonight.

And has anyone heard a rumor about a Wizards/Magic/Nuggets trade?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Part of Detroit's issue is their coach; the guy sucks...Only reason he was even thought of as a candidate was because he was an assistant in Cleveland when LeBron was there..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Detroit has a pretty lopsided team too. Got so many wing shooters and a few young big men but Wallace isn't the player he used to be, and they don't have a strong all around big man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great game for the Celtics.

The starters definitely played great, this would be the only starting lineup in the NBA that I think could get an all-star selection. I highly doubt it but they have a better chance than any other team.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs played like shit that whole game, I was livid. There is no excuse for a number one seed to lose to the lowest rank teams in their conference back to back. They can't have performances like that against sub .250 teams. Thank god they pulled the stick out of their ass and played like a team with the best record in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs played like shit that whole game, I was livid. There is no excuse for a number one seed to lose to the lowest rank teams in their conference back to back. They can't have performances like that against sub .250 teams. Thank god they pulled the stick out of their ass and played like a team with the best record in the league.


I got a little worried, I thought they were gonna lose it for a sec.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I got a little worried, I thought they were gonna lose it for a sec.


For a sec? I almost had 4 fucking heart attacks during that game. My brother gave me the excuse that "it happens." I told him sure it happens but not against teams like the Clippers or the TWolves.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*I got a good kick out of how gutless the Cavs players were. I would have lost money on that. I would have bet at least one player wasn't a pansy.*


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors are now in the 8th Seed! Awesome!

And Boston with a great game. Rondo and Garnett had a spectacular night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Raptors are now in the 8th Seed! Awesome!
> 
> And Boston with a great game. Rondo and Garnett had a spectacular night.


Don't know much about the Raptors but I'm a big Andrea Bargnani fan and I've always liked Leandro Barbosa. Good to see them winning a little.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> That's ridiculous that they all got sick. Lucky they had the pistons and Carter scored me some fantasy points.
> 
> GREAT game for Garnett and Rondo tonight.
> 
> And has anyone heard a rumor about a Wizards/Magic/Nuggets trade?


Yeah, JJ got a stomach virus the previous game and sat out. Pietrus left that game early with nausea, which was the virus that JJ had. It apparently spread to Dwight and Jameer as well (which sidelined them for this game, and Anderson rolled his ankle and didn't return. I believe Dwight and Pietrus went back to Florida, so they're out tomorrow @ Milwaukee. Much more worried about Milwaukee than Detoit. 

I haven't heard anything about a three-team trade, but the Arenas/Blatche for Vince/a couple others have been known for a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Yeah, JJ got a stomach virus the previous game and sat out. Pietrus left that game early with nausea, which was the virus that JJ had. It apparently spread to Dwight and Jameer as well (which sidelined them for this game, and Anderson rolled his ankle and didn't return. I believe Dwight and Pietrus went back to Florida, so they're out tomorrow @ Milwaukee. Much more worried about Milwaukee than Detoit.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about a three-team trade, but the Arenas/Blatche for Vince/a couple others have been known for a bit.


That's gonna hurt without both of them. I like Gortat and he's great off the bench but I don't know how he does in longer games and against Bogut. 

Someone told me a trade rumor that went like this..

Wizards get: Lawson, Afflalo, Pietrus, Gortat
Nuggets get: Arenas, Carter, Nelson, Orton
Magic get: Anthony, Billups & Balkman

Sounds really questionable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's very likely some bullshit speculation trade. I highly doubt Denver would trade Lawson (pretty sure they want him to take over for Bilups next year), Orlando wouldn't trade away all of their reserve centers, and Denver would just end up with a HUGE logjam @ the G spots, with Nelson/Arenas/Carter/Smith/Forbes. They'd definitely like to get a big as well. I'm not sure what the point would be for Washington to get Lawson, since then already have a great young talent in Wall, and Lawson can't play SG. I very, very highly doubt that's even been discussed between the three teams.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> That's very likely some bullshit speculation trade. I highly doubt Denver would trade Lawson (pretty sure they want him to take over for Bilups next year), Orlando wouldn't trade away all of their reserve centers, and Denver would just end up with a HUGE logjam @ the G spots, with Nelson/Arenas/Carter/Smith/Forbes. They'd definitely like to get a big as well. I'm not sure what the point would be for Washington to get Lawson, since then already have a great young talent in Wall, and Lawson can't play SG. I very, very highly doubt that's even been discussed between the three teams.


Yeah it sounded really questionable. After being a Celts fan, I'm a Nuggets fan so I'm really just hoping they get something for Melo. Whether it's a young talent with big potential or an already well rounded player, I just don't want some bust.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, as an Orlando fan, if Melo comes here (which has been strongly linked recently), I'd want to make sure he signs an extension. It would be pointless to give away some good players for a half-year rental of him. I wouldn't be completely surprised to see them do what the Cavs and Raptors did and keep him, then do a sign and trade to whatever team he wants to go to (and wants him) and get picks and a trade exception in return.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Magic would be unreal with Melo. I feel like their team runs very smoothly at the moment and I like their role players alot, but Melo's 25+ average would be rather nice for them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, Orlando needs a consistent secondary scorer for Dwight. Vice is pretty much washed up and Jameer is a pretty good scorer, but he's been deferring more to his teammates and being more of a true PG this season, which is nice to see. Rashard just fucking sucks. Most overpaid player in the NBA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I couldn't believe when I saw how big his contract is. I always thought he was decent, but it's ridiculous and I've noticed bad numbers from his this year. They have one of the best benches in the NBA though, if not, the best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, his contract is beyond horrible. His numbers have decreased every year since he's been in Orlando; he's a fucking deadbeat. I agree about the bench - Bass was huge today, scoring 27 on 11-12 shooting.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers look like they should tonight, they play with this intensity and they will no doubt 3peat. Don't know if I could be sane if we lost 5 in a row.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^They're at home against Sacramento....


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Regardless of who it is, it's nice to end a losing streak.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*The Lakers need to get Bynum back. Any word on his return schedule? 

Bynum's absence is simply putting too many minutes on Gasol and that's a very bad thing. 

I think the Lakers will be okay for the short term but if they want to have the energy they need for another championship run they need to get Bynum back.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he's been scrimmaging with the team and is expected to return within the next two weeks


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Magic might want to consider starting Bass and moving Lewis to the 3. Quentin Richardson is overrated, and Lewis was a natural 3 anyway. Gortat can be their main big off the bench, and get his minutes upped to about 30 a night. 

And yeah, the Lakers need Bynum. I'm wondering at what point do the Lakers consider developing a new center to take his place. Not this year, I know. But maybe in the future. If Bynum can't stay healthy, he can't help them much.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I find it hard to believe that the Raptors were dead last in the Eastern standings just a few weeks ago and now, they're now in a playoff spot and have beaten elite teams such as the Celtics and Magic.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors going strong. Good to see. Always liked Bargnani.

On the flipside, my Cavs just got dusted by the T-Wolves. By 34 points. I'll admit it now: they suck.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sad to see the Cavs like this. On the top past few years and now this.

Good game right now with Houston vs. Chicago.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Surprisingly, Mike Miller is said to be back in a week or two..Good for them because they need another shooter


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Timberwolves are playing quality basketball the past few weeks. Love can put up ridiculous numbers, Beasley's been great, Milicic is throwing down block parties and scoring/rebounding much better. They won't make playoffs but they at least seem a bit more interesting now.

And I saw a video a few weeks ago of Mike Miller draining threes during practice from deep behind the line. He hit something like 23 of 25 and 15 in a row at one point. Guy can shoot a ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> The Magic might want to consider starting Bass and moving Lewis to the 3. Quentin Richardson is overrated, and Lewis was a natural 3 anyway. Gortat can be their main big off the bench, and get his minutes upped to about 30 a night.


No, it wouldn't work. Trust me.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Magic sucks. Seriously.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> The Magic sucks. Seriously.


ppl call them the Orlando Tragic for a reason...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ppl call them the Orlando Tragic for a reason...


Wait aren't you a Heat fan?

But great win for the Celtics tonight. Hate to see Rondo having hamstring problems but great game for Nate Robinson. It seems like everytime he starts he puts up at least 20 points and 5 assists. It was also nice to see Von Wafer getting some good minutes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wait aren't you a Heat fan?
> 
> But great win for the Celtics tonight. Hate to see Rondo having hamstring problems but great game for Nate Robinson. It seems like everytime he starts he puts up at least 20 points and 5 assists. It was also nice to see Von Wafer getting some good minutes.


Robinson and Davis play so well when they need to start. They've both been amazing off the bench this season too. Hoping Rondo starts getting healthier quick though, seeing as the older guys are likely to go down later in the season. What's up with Bradley? I haven't seen him play at all, but saw Luke for a bit today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Robinson and Davis play so well when they need to start. They've both been amazing off the bench this season too. Hoping Rondo starts getting healthier quick though, seeing as the older guys are likely to go down later in the season. What's up with Bradley? I haven't seen him play at all, but saw Luke for a bit today.


Bradley played for 15 minutes today. He only had about 4 points though.

I haven't really seen much of Bradley, Luke looks like he has potential though.

Any idea of when Perk will be back?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> The Magic sucks. Seriously.


How do they suck? Because they lost to Milwaukee without Dwight, Jameer, JJ, Pietrus and Anderson?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Got to give it to the Mavericks. They finally have the defense they needed. Tyson Chandler has been such a great trade so far for Dallas.

Plus, Dirk must have found the fountain of youth cause he gets better with age.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Bradley played for 15 minutes today. He only had about 4 points though.
> 
> I haven't really seen much of Bradley, Luke looks like he has potential though.
> 
> Any idea of when Perk will be back?


Last time I heard he was scheduled to return late Jan/early Feb. The front court is going to be unreal when he returns. Start Garnett & Perkins, then Shaq, Davis, Jermaine and Erden who's played well in limited minutes. I wouldn't wanna mess with the Celts.

And about the Magic thing, top 3-5 team in the NBA, easily. Easily top 3 best bench in the NBA as well.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs blow out Hornets. How come they don't put up games like that against the Clippers or Twolves.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Last time I heard he was scheduled to return late Jan/early Feb. The front court is going to be unreal when he returns. Start Garnett & Perkins, then Shaq, Davis, Jermaine and Erden who's played well in limited minutes. I wouldn't wanna mess with the Celts.
> 
> And about the Magic thing, top 3-5 team in the NBA, easily. Easily top 3 best bench in the NBA as well.


Imagine what the Celtics roster what would look like with everyone the team completely healthy.

Rondo/Robinson
Allen/West/Wafer
Pierce/Daniels
Garnett/Davis
Perkins/Shaq/Jermaine

IR: Erden, Harangody, & Bradley

The Celtics have the deepest frontcourt in the league, I just think they need a better backup SF, I have nothing against Marquis but I think they need a true small forward.



HardKoR said:


> Spurs blow out Hornets. How come they don't put up games like that against the Clippers or Twolves.


Because they underestimate them because of their record and don't play hard.

And I would say 8 times out of 10 that comes back and bites you in the ass.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs only lost by 10 to the Pistons today. It was good to see them lose by less than 20 this time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Cavs only lost by 10 to the Pistons today. It was good to see them lose by less than 20 this time.


I feel so bad for Cleveland.

Hopefully they get a good draft pick and make some great off-season moves and hopefully they'll be next year.

It seems like the only people on the team that are doing good are J.J. & Boobie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Imagine what the Celtics roster what would look like with everyone the team completely healthy.
> 
> Rondo/Robinson
> Allen/West/Wafer
> ...


Agreed on that, Daniels isn't too bad at all but he's not really a true backup to Pierce. I'm not too worried about when the older guys go. We'll still have Rondo, Davis, Bradley (or deal him for something if a team sees something in him), Erden, Luke, Perkins and anyone else we manage to acquire before then.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Agreed on that, Daniels isn't too bad at all but he's not really a true backup to Pierce. I'm not too worried about when the older guys go. We'll still have Rondo, Davis, Bradley (or deal him for something if a team sees something in him), Erden, Luke, Perkins and anyone else we manage to acquire before then.


The main thing is when the veterans leave that they need to make sure that they keep Rondo and build the team up around him.

I think Davis is gonna become a huge star once K.G. retires and he becomes a starter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The main thing is when the veterans leave that they need to make sure that they keep Rondo and build the team up around him.
> 
> I think Davis is gonna become a huge star once K.G. retires and he becomes a starter.


Completely agreed. He's shown amazing work ethic and any time KG's out 'The Ticket Stub' fills in great. I'm a huge Baby fan and honestly I haven't really thought over who else would be in the running but I could see him as most improved player perhaps.

And Rondo NEEDS to stay. I feel like with him on the team there's always a chance of doing well, even with a mediocre team. And if he ever develops a bit of a better shot, he'll be the best PG in the NBA. (not far away from that now)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook or Conly deserve it more than Davis. Westbrook has been carrying his team and Conly is doing a lot better than last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll agree on Westbrook, he's having a great year. Haven't seen much of Conley but that sounds respectable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wait aren't you a Heat fan?


Why? because of the name?..I don't have a fave NBA team, but I've always liked the Heat among other teams



Celtics honestly should be the best team in the league..Just some nights they either play down to their competition or get comfortable with a big lead and let teams back into it


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Conley and Westbrook? Neither of them have improved all that much. Westbrook's just gained more exposure this season, and Conley's still not that great. There's a lot more players that deserve the award more than them: Hibbert, Millsap, Gordon, Gay, Felton, Wright, Augustin, McGee, Rose, etc...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Very true, Millsap and Hibbert and I'd say even Beasley. There are alot of improved guys but at the same time there's still plenty of season left.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was thinking Beasley, but the only noticeable stat that has improved is his scoring. Everything else is a marginal increase or decrease.

But yes, as you said, there's much basketball left to be played.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty much a forgone conclusion that Hornets will be on the move..Some say maybe a return to Seattle if those fools will actually build a new arena..Another spot mentioned was KC


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Gary Neal High Fives Imaginary Teammates*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs only down 19 to the Sixers. 4 minutes left in the 4th. Come back time, damnit!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Cavs only down 19 to the Sixers. 4 minutes left in the 4th. Come back time, damnit!


So let me get this straight for the Cavs.

Lost to Celtics by 19
Lost to Heat by 28
Lost to T'Wolves by 34
Lost to the Pistons by 10
Lost to the Sixers by 20.

It's official, the Cavs suck ass. They started off as an ok team but they're just mediocre or hell maybe even below that.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> *Gary Neal High Fives Imaginary Teammates*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So let me get this straight for the Cavs.
> 
> Lost to Celtics by 19
> Lost to Heat by 28
> ...


This year is over, but its cool. I know David Stern is gonna keep an envelope in his freezer for us. I have faith in him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

An article was just released showing the top 10 most improved players statwise, using efficiency per game.

1. D.J. Augustin
2. Reggie Evans
3. JaVale McGee
4. Kevin Love
5. Paul Millsap
6. Russell Westbrook
7. Raymond Felton
8. Tyson Chandler
9. Daniel Gibson
10. Jrue Holiday

And now the top 10 most regressed guys or most declining guys, statwise using efficiency per game.
1. David Lee
2. Reggie Williams
3. Brendan Haywood
4. Erick Dampier
5. LeBron James
6. Corey Maggette
7. Jermaine O'Neal
8. Anthony Randolph
9. Earl Barron
10. Troy Murphy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So let me get this straight for the Cavs.
> 
> Lost to Celtics by 19
> Lost to Heat by 28
> ...


The reason I said their season will die after they play the Heat because that was their only motivation for the season..Once they got slapped around by Miami, they no longer had anything to play for..That was their NBA Finals, so this was expected imo


-It's so funny watching the Nuggets play, I mean I've never seen a guy(Carmelo) so much out of the door in my life...Ejections, weird plays, un-emotional big scoring nights...Nuggets should hurry up and make the best move they can before its too late


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not surprising Augustin and Felton are on that list. They're both better off away from each other.

And yeah, Melo needs to be gone. Who really wants a guy who might leave at the end of the season, though? Somebody will take him, I know. Maybe the Magic or Knicks. But the Nuggets won't get much in return.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^He only wants to go to the Knicks so that's the only team probably willing to trade with Nuggets...But they don't have enough talent imo to give to Denver in return

Kevin Love is the first person with back to back 30 pt 15 reb games since 1979...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs suck ass.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> An article was just released showing the top 10 most improved players statwise, using efficiency per game.
> 
> 1. D.J. Augustin
> 2. Reggie Evans
> ...


Why isn't Jennings in the top 10 regressed player list?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why would he be?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because he has regressed and is chucking more than last season (which was also a lot).


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics/Nuggets game should be great. 

But the Celtics are just being tackled by a myriads of injuries. From last practice, the ones who sat were: Rajon Rondo (hamstring, feet), Shaquille O'Neal (calf), Glen Davis (illness), Nate Robinson (personal matter), Jermaine O'Neal (knee),Delonte West (wrist), and Kendrick Perkins (knee).

Rondo may not start tonight, as well as Nate. Davis may be sitting too!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^What's up with Avery Bradley & Luke Harangody?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pumped for this Celts game. I'm a huge Celtics fan, but Denver is my second favorite team. Rooting for the Celtics but I'm hoping for a really good game. Skipping my session at the gym for it so it better be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> The Celtics/Nuggets game should be great.
> 
> But the Celtics are just being tackled by a myriads of injuries. From last practice, the ones who sat were: Rajon Rondo (hamstring, feet), Shaquille O'Neal (calf), Glen Davis (illness), Nate Robinson (personal matter), Jermaine O'Neal (knee),Delonte West (wrist), and Kendrick Perkins (knee).
> 
> Rondo may not start tonight, as well as Nate. Davis may be sitting too!


So that makes the starting lineup Bradley/Allen/Pierce/KG/Erden with Marquis, Wafer, & Harangody coming off the bench. That sounds pretty horrible, if that is the case then congratulations George Karl for your 1,000th career win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If that's the case, gonna need HUGE games out of the Pierce, KG and Allen. With their current record, a loss wouldn't hurt them too much though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Because he has regressed and is chucking more than last season (which was also a lot).


Well, ehh...his stats are pretty much the same as last season. Yeah, he's chucking more, but his FG% has gone up a bit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> If that's the case, gonna need HUGE games out of the Pierce, KG and Allen. With their current record, a loss wouldn't hurt them too much though.


They're facing Denver though...their best player has 1 foot out the door, and the team already had a "We'll play when we feel like it" type of attitude before all of this...I'm probably more interested in seeing how Denver plays tonight compared to how the Celtics look with all these injuries because if Denver plays like they did last night, they'll lose tonight


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ^^What's up with Avery Bradley & Luke Harangody?


What about them?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is good, seems like everyone's playing. Love the Nuggets but I'm gonna have to go with the C's on this one. And just in the first few minutes I'd like to mention that KG is looking great this year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> What about them?


They still on the active roster? and if so, have they played any?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Luke played the other day for a bit when the Celts were pounding on the Nets and I believe Bradley got some time the other day.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for the Celts.

I think Luke Harangody may be Brian Scalabrine's replacement as the fan favorite.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs were up 1 on the Bulls with 26 seconds left. They lost by 5.

Damn. It.



On another note, the Celtics have murdered the Nuggets. And Heat/Jazz is looking good so far. Jazz will probably lose this one, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Cavs were up 1 on the Bulls with 26 seconds left. They lost by 5.
> 
> Damn. It.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for a Jazz W. It's not because I'm a Heat hater (which I obviously am) but I'm a Jazz fan and hope they get back to their winning streak.

Anyone else notice how Dallas is on a 10 game winning streak and San Antonio went on about a 12 game winning streak and almost nobody's talked about it? If that were the Heat or the Lakers you'd have to force ESPN to stop talking about it.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Triple Double watch for Bargnani - 32-7-6

Great win by the Celtics. Awful 2nd quarter, Nuggets were able to rally their way for a comeback but just stopped fighting in the 2nd half.

And Cavs suck.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Okay, Heat with a win over a decent opponent, and it finally clicked for them to run...


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm hoping for a Jazz W. It's not because I'm a Heat hater (which I obviously am) but I'm a Jazz fan and hope they get back to their winning streak.
> 
> Anyone else notice how Dallas is on a 10 game winning streak and San Antonio went on about a 12 game winning streak and almost nobody's talked about it? If that were the Heat or the Lakers you'd have to force ESPN to stop talking about it.


No kidding. They will report on a 4 game Miami losing streak than the two best teams in the league.

Dallas is scaring me, they are nipping at the Spurs' heels. Glad the Spurs got that blowout tonight. I'd have more respect for the Mavericks ball club if it wasn't for the dumb ass owner. Funny i feel the same way about the Cowboys


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ the clippers getting buried by fisher at the buzzer


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao at the lakers barely beating the clippers. They sure know how to play down to a team.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK FISHER. FUCK YOU.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Triple Double watch for Bargnani - 32-7-6
> 
> Great win by the Celtics. Awful 2nd quarter, Nuggets were able to rally their way for a comeback but just stopped fighting in the 2nd half.
> 
> And Cavs suck.


I'm a huge Bargnani fan, good to see him having a really good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hope the Celtics continue their winning streak with a win over Philly.

What happened to Evan Turner?

I really thought he would be one of the better players of the rookie class but it seems like Landry Fields took his spot as the top rookie SG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> :lmao @ the clippers getting buried by fisher at the buzzer


Obviously they didn't know Fisher was left handed :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This Celtics/Sixers game was probably the best game I've seen this season thus far.

This Jodie Meeks guy is pretty good as well, haven't really heard much about him but the guy can shoot.

Great buzzer beater connection from Rondo to K.G., I've been on the edge of my seat this whole game, so much back and forth action, this was a real competitive matchup.

Celtics extend their winning streak to 9, now 18-4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics always come thru in the clutch! Really fun game I watched, missed the first half cause I was at the gym but really good game.

Threw on the Magic game now, needs some fantasy pts from Howard and Carter!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers' first National TV appearance this season and it was great! They showed a lot of heart!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I feel like the lesser teams always play better in the spotlight, especially in football and basketball. I remember the Browns beating the Steelers last year on a thursday night.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I feel like the lesser teams always play better in the spotlight, especially in football and basketball. I remember the Browns beating the Steelers last year on a thursday night.


Yep. Lots of people are complaining about it's always "Lakers/Magic/Celtics". It's great that TNT showed a game that's featuring some lottery teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Slick play by Boston at the end...If I'm the opposing team, I don't want anybody with the ball in their hand except Rondo at the end of a game..Homie better hurry and develop a jumpshot or somethin


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo was actually hitting a lot of his open jumpers tonight, including a 3 pointer. 

But I don't know why the 76ers weren't hacking Rondo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^He's not consistent though..I wouldn't trust him to make a shot late if needed. Make a play for someone else? Yes, but make a shot? Noooo lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo shocked me in the game of HORSE last year when him and Durant were sticking threes. He's showing improvements to his shot but the Celts have so many options at the moment that he doesn't need to worry. Obviously eventually he'll have to take over in later years, but he's the kind of guy I could see developing a nice shot.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tonight was one of those games that shows that Rondo can score. The Big 3 were having an off-night at the first half, so Rondo took over along with Nate and Baby.

And yeah! Blazers are leading!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Rondo shocked me in the game of HORSE last year when him and Durant were sticking threes. He's showing improvements to his shot but the Celts have so many options at the moment that he doesn't need to worry. Obviously eventually he'll have to take over in later years, but he's the kind of guy I could see developing a nice shot.


Would've helped in the finals this past June and honestly, him being a threat to shoot would Boston even more dangerous than what they already are...Teams wouldn't have the luxury to play off of him and double the post guy


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Rondo shocked me in the game of HORSE last year when him and Durant were sticking threes.


anyone can be a knockdown practice shooter


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> anyone can be a knockdown practice shooter


I guess that's true, it just looked very impressive.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Mark Cuban Said that the Spurs are not the best team in the NBA, the Miami Heat are. I guess his hatred for the Spurs runs so deep even he can't see that his own team is doing better than the Heat.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Wow Mark Cuban Said that the Spurs are not the best team in the NBA, the Miami Heat are. I guess his hatred for the Spurs runs so deep even he can't see that his own team is doing better than the Heat.


Didn't he also call the Nets' owner a "pussy"? LOL


----------



## DeeRose (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose > Bryant

True story.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well ....

Derrick Rose just raped us.
He's so damn good.

He needs to put on the purple and gold =)


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great victory by the Bulls tonight! We were terrible in the 1st quarter but fortunately we recovered and ended up beating them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose is a beast.

Nuff said.

I think he should be the starting PG for the all-star game but I have a feeling Rondo will win the vote (I'd love that too).

Watching the Warriors-Heat game and what a sick dunk from Reggie Williams.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Derrick Rose is a beast.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> ...


What are the chances that both Rose and Rondo will get to start at the All-Star game?

But anyways, great night by Rose. He made a lot of clutch shots. Although he took 25 shots and just got 29 points, he was extremely efficient.

Utah is also dominating the Magic.


----------



## DeeRose (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

None since Wade is more popular than both.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DeeRose said:


> None since Wade is more popular than both.


Here's how I think the starters will look

East: Rondo/Wade/LeBron/Amar'e/Dwight
West: CP3/Kobe/KD/TD or Melo/Yao


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wouldn't it be funny if Nate starts over both Rondo and Rose? LOL. He's making a campaign and you can vote for him right now on your phone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Nate starts over both Rondo and Rose? LOL. He's making a campaign and you can vote for him right now on your phone.


Anything can happen seeing as A.I. got voted in a starter last year and T-Mac almost got voted in last year despite only playing like 4 games with a combined 8 minutes played in them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting discussion on Inside the NBA last night on the possibility of 5 Celtics in the ASG....I personally found it really interesting a few years ago when at one point of the ASG, nothin but Piston & Celtic players where on the court since both were heading to head on collision in the conference finals...I always wondered that the more players from one team that gets invited, does that say more about how loaded the team is or does that say that conference is lacking?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Interesting discussion on Inside the NBA last night on the possibility of 5 Celtics in the ASG....I personally found it really interesting a few years ago when at one point of the ASG, nothin but Piston & Celtic players where on the court since both were heading to head on collision in the conference finals...I always wondered that the more players from one team that gets invited, does that say more about how loaded the team is or does that say that conference is lacking?


I think that Rondo, Pierce, & K.G. are a lock for the ASG. Ray may get in too but the only one I'm really doubtful about is Shaq.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Please vote for Robinson by texting Robinson to 69622 so he can start for the ASG! He's doing it for the little guys!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo - Definite Yes
Paul Pierce - Definite Yes
Kevin Garnett - Definite Yes
Ray Allen - 50/50 Chance
Shaq - Legitimate chance if he stays healthy
Jermaine O'Neal - Unlikely. Unless he becomes productive.
Nate - good chance


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol I'd vote for Nate! As for the ASG the starters most likely will be: East- PG Rondo SG Wade SF LeBron PF Amare C Dwight. West- PG CP3 SG Kobe SF Durant (either him or Carmelo) PF Dirk C Gasol. Rose and Rondo are a tossup and I can see either being voted as a starter and the other obviously still being chosen to be on the team. 

Also, after seeing him score 30 again and lead the Knicks to another win, their seventh in a row I think the early season MVP candidates have to be either Amare, Rose, Rondo, Dirk.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> lol I'd vote for Nate! As for the ASG the starters most likely will be: East- PG Rondo SG Wade SF LeBron PF Amare C Dwight. West- PG CP3 SG Kobe SF Durant (either him or Carmelo) PF Dirk C Gasol. Rose and Rondo are a tossup and I can see either being voted as a starter and the other obviously still being chosen to be on the team.
> 
> Also, after seeing him score 30 again and lead the Knicks to another win, their seventh in a row I think the early season MVP candidates have to be either Amare, Rose, Rondo, Dirk.


Amare is beastin'. Leading his team for their first 7 game winning streak in nearly a decade! He also had a triple double with 30+Points/11 Rebounds/ and 10 Turnovers!

Thanks for voting BTW!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Amare is beastin'. Leading his team for their first 7 game winning streak in nearly a decade! He also had a triple double with 30+Points/11 Rebounds/ and 10 Turnovers!
> 
> Thanks for voting BTW!


No problem, Nate HAS to make the All Star team!

But yeah Amare has been playing great lately, as a Knicks fan is great to see a really dominate player for once. That's not the best way to get a triple double but he's not always going to have 10 TO's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> I think the early season MVP candidates have to be either Amare, Rose, Rondo, Dirk.


Me personally, I think Deron Williams deserves MVP recognition more than Rose..Bulls took 3 Jazz players, yet Jazz have better record than Bulls, not to mention Okur is still hurt..That's more impressive to me

and I also think someone from the Spurs (Manu or Duncan) should be mentioned in the MVP race as well for having the best record in the league


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's right despite their great record the Spurs have flown under the radar, but you're right HeatWave someone from the Spurs should definitely get MVP recognition. Duncan isn't having a great season by his standards so I guess Manu should get the nod.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At first I didn't think Amar'e could do it on his own but him and the Knicks are doing great.

I can only imagine what'll happen when Melo gets there.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I had some doubts whether he could be a star on his own too but he's been great so far and he plays great with Raymond Felton. And I'll mark the fuck out if we manage to get Carmelo, that would push the Knicks to a top 5 team in the East. After Boston, Chicago, Miami, and Orlando.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Also, congratulations to George Karl for achieving a milestone by winning his 1000th win. As well to Kobe for surpassing John Havlicek in the Scoring Leaders.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

George was also the 1st coach to get his 1000th career win on the road, congrats to him and Kobe too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> I had some doubts whether he could be a star on his own too but he's been great so far and he plays great with Raymond Felton. And I'll mark the fuck out if we manage to get Carmelo, that would push the Knicks to a top 5 team in the East. After Boston, Chicago, Miami, and Orlando.


The Knicks are definitely coming up. This is seeming to be Raymond Felton's best season and Landry Fields is playing some great basketball as well.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> George was also the 1st coach to get his 1000th career win on the road, congrats to him and Kobe too.


Raptors always get shitted on.

Kobe had his 81 Point Game against them, Jason Kidd's 10,000 career assisst occured at a Raptors game, and now this.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Raptors always get shitted on.
> 
> Kobe had his 81 Point Game against them, Jason Kidd's 10,000 career assisst occured at a Raptors game, and now this.


According to NBA players, the only good thing in Toronto is the strip clubs..


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Knicks are definitely coming up. This is seeming to be Raymond Felton's best season and Landry Fields is playing some great basketball as well.


Yeah Fields has been a great suprise this year, I didn't know much about him when he got drafted but he's a nice player. He reminds me of a poor man's Grant Hill in a way. I'd like to see Felton make the ASG this year along with Amare.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Yeah Fields has been a great suprise this year, I didn't know much about him when he got drafted but he's a nice player. He reminds me of a poor man's Grant Hill in a way. I'd like to see Felton make the ASG this year along with Amare.


I dunno if Felton can make the All-Star team.

For the East in PG's you've got Rondo & Rose as locks and I doubt they'd have three point guards but if they do he'd be the best opinion for a 3rd.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He probably won't make it, unless one of the other Guard's get injured and they need a sub. But whether he makes it or not he's playing the best he's ever played this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

These campaigns for All-Star spots are fucking retarded, and so are the people who go along with them. Only players who deserve to be an all-star should be, and Nate Robinson surely doesn't. Not like that'll ever happen, though. As for Felton, he'll make it as one of the coaches votes.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I voted for Nate because I don't expect him to make it anyway so I figured "What the hell why not" for shitz and gigglez but in all seriousness he doesn't deserve to be an All-Star. I hope Felton is chosen by the coaches he deserves to make the team this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There were 8 PGs total on the All-Star teams last year, so I don't see why Felton wouldn't get in.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> These campaigns for All-Star spots are fucking retarded, and so are the people who go along with them. Only players who deserve to be an all-star should be, and Nate Robinson surely doesn't. Not like that'll ever happen, though. As for Felton, he'll make it as one of the coaches votes.


You're just butthurt because your Magic lost and know that Jameer isn't included in the All Star discussion.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's true WWF, and he is easily a top 5 PG in the East. Plus he seems like he's respected around the league and he has never been a All Star before so I think that would make the coaches want to get him in more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's amazing what a simple change of scenery can do for a player. 



The Assassin (VII) said:


> You're just butthurt because your Magic lost and know that Jameer isn't included in the All Star discussion.


So, you legitimately think that Nate Robinson, whom is averaging 7.5 points, 1.5 rebounds, ans 2.3 assists deserves to play in the All-Star game, alongside the cream of the crop of the NBA? I really fucking hate blind homerism.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> It's amazing what a simple change of scenery can do for a player.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you legitimately think that Nate Robinson, whom is averaging 7.5 points, 1.5 rebounds, ans 2.3 assists deserves to play in the All-Star game, alongside the cream of the crop of the NBA? I really fucking hate blind homerism.


Nate is better than Jameer!

Hell, Mo Williams is better than Nelson!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nate is a fun player to watch and is a former Knick so I do like him but I would have to agree there's no way in hell he should make the team. I may have voted for him but that's because I know there aren't too many people who will, thus he deservedly won't make the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Trolls are fucking retarded.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i hope javale mcgee does windmills for his next spectacular dunk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My predictions for the All-Star teams.

*East All-Stars*
PG: Rondo/Rose
SG: D. Wade/J. Johnson/Allen
SF: LeBron/Pierce
PF: Amare/K.G./Boozer
C: Dwight/Shaq
IR: Bosh/Felton/R. Hibbert

*West All-Stars*
PG: CP3/D-Will/Nash
SG: K. Bryant/M. Ellis
SF: K. Durant/C. Anthony
PF: T. Duncan/D. Nowitzki/K. Love
C: Yao/P. Gasol
IR: T. Parker/R. Westbrook/Z. Randolph


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Nate is better than Jameer!
> 
> Hell, Mo Williams is better than Nelson!


jameer is a top 15 pg

those two arent


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would kill to see Bargnani make the all star team but with not much of a Toronto fanbase, it's really doubtful. Knowing the way fans vote, Iverson will be starting guard again lmao.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gotta remember, coaches pick a player as well..


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jameer Nelson> Nate Robinson and Mo Williams.

Jameer Nelson is having a good season.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


>


How the hell did they not call a travel on that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was also a double dribble. That was pretty bullshit, but that doesn't mean Nate should be an all star and neither does Jameer. It should be just Rondo/Rose and Wall if anyone else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was also a double dribble. That was pretty bullshit, but that doesn't mean Nate should be an all star and neither does Jameer. It should be just Rondo/Rose and Wall if anyone else.


If they pick three point guards it should be Rondo/Rose/Felton.

But isn't there a rule where rookies can't play in the ASG?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rookies can play, I remember Kobe being an All Star his rookie year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Alright, Nate's probably a better defender. Good for him; everybody knows Jameer's D isn't spectacular, though it has improved this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If they pick three point guards it should be Rondo/Rose/Felton.
> 
> But isn't there a rule where rookies can't play in the ASG?


Reymond at least has Felton to take heat off him and pass to. Who does Wall have? Areanas? I'd be surprised if the Wizards would have any wins without Wall the rest of the team is absolutely horrible.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Rookies can play, I remember Kobe being an All Star his rookie year.


Kobe wasnt a an all-star his rookie year, the guy barely played...Maybe Duncan was an all-star his rookie year...I think he was given the option to play in the rookie challenge or all-star game; I'm not sure


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jordan and Magic were, I believe.


----------



## DeeRose (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake Griffin is most definitely playing in the all-star game. Dudes the GOAT already.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DeeRose said:


> Blake Griffin is most definitely playing in the all-star game.


Over Dirk, Milsap, Duncan, Love & Gasol? No way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



DeeRose said:


> Blake Griffin is most definitely playing in the all-star game. Dudes the GOAT already.


Not knocking Blake Griffin but the only thing that he does that I hear people talking about is him dunking.

And like the other guy said there's no way Griffin is making it in over Dirk, Gasol, TD, Millsap, K. Love, hell even Luis Scola who's putting up 20-10 a game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Griffin would definitely make it over Scola, since his stats are better and he's more popular.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Griffin would definitely make it over Scola, since his stats are better and he's more popular.


Only thing Griffin has is popularity. And popularity only matters for the starters not for the second string. Because they're no way in hell David West would be a 2x All-star if popularity mattered.

And as for stats, the only thing Griffin averages more then Scola is rebounds and assists but it doesn't matter because a rookie hasn't made the ASG since Yao in 03 and he only made it because he got voted in as a starter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doesn't help that the Clippers have one of the worst records in the league...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston murdering Charlotte
We are so bad we give Kwame Brown minutes


feelsbadman


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Boston murdering Charlotte
> We are so bad we give Kwame Brown minutes
> 
> 
> feelsbadman


He was actually playing in the 1st quarter. But as usual, he was terrible. 

Look at the points in each quarter for the Bobcats : 16, 16, 15, 15.

Marquis Daniels has really impressed me. Great defense because of his quick hands and is looking like the Marquis I saw from Dallas and Indiana.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas is destroying Utah. The score from the start was like 24-2!

And Kevin Martin had 22 points in the 1st quarter.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors with a historic comeback. Their franchise record! What a night by Bayless and Barbosa. Highlight of the game was Ben Wallace's 3 pointer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jordan I know for sure was in the all star game as a rookie, and he got iced by all his teammates as nobody passed to him because they thought he was getting too much attention too fast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Jordan I know for sure was in the all star game as a rookie, and he got iced by all his teammates as nobody passed to him because they thought he was getting too much attention too fast.


Yeah Jordan made it and Isiah Thomas convinced the other teammates to not pass him the ball.

Isiah Thomas has always been a jealous douchebag in my eyes. As a player and coach. What kind of a coach forces his players to commit flagrant fouls just cause they're getting their ass whooped by 30+ points.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carmelo to Bobcats?...Well, if Melo wants to keep his status with the Jordan brand than yeah lol


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade and LeBron are on fire!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Wade and LeBron are on fire!


Ever since they're "players-only" meeting the Heat have been playing great basketball. They've got me a little worried but I still have faith in my Celtics. We just need to get healthy first.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Carmelo to Bobcats?...Well, if Melo wants to keep his status with the Jordan brand than yeah lol


Well the Bobcats are my 2nd team since I'm from NC 
and honestly...
Carmelo can fuck off

He quits on his team 1/2 through every season , crys to the media constantly and is just an overall bitch.
I would really hate for him to come here and probably would lose my last little bit of fandome for the Bobcats.

I hate him more than any NBA player ............ other can Paul Pierce.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Well the Bobcats are my 2nd team since I'm from NC
> and honestly...
> Carmelo can fuck off
> 
> ...


Why do you hate Paul Pierce?

Because of the whole wheelchair fiasco?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just another reason I stopped watching the bum ass Pistons.

You're up at the end of the 3rd quarter by 20+ and you still lose? And Big Ben had the fucking game of his life? You gotta be kidding me. fpalm


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ben Wallace is still in the league?!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do you hate Paul Pierce?
> 
> Because of the whole wheelchair fiasco?


Pierce is the biggest flopper in the NBA, and that is very annoying, other than that I don't see any other reason that you wouldn't like him other than he is a celtic.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do people honestly believe that Paul Pierce faked that injury?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No, but he didn't need a wheelchair and him coming back like a quarter later is proof of that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doesn't everybody who isn't a Celtics fan hate Pierce?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs lost by 15 to the Rockets. They didn't even have Yao or Brooks, and it was still ugly. Kevin Martin had 32 points at half time. I'm beyond mad now. I don't even care anymore.



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Just another reason I stopped watching the bum ass Pistons.
> 
> You're up at the end of the 3rd quarter by 20+ and you still lose? And Big Ben had the fucking game of his life? You gotta be kidding me. fpalm


...:no:

That sucks. Dumars really killed the team by signing Charlie V and Gordon to those big contracts. Don't know what he was thinking. Good to see Ben still going strong, though. Thought he was done.



WWF said:


> Doesn't everybody who isn't a Celtics fan hate Pierce?


Nah. I don't hate him. Just think he's always been overrated. He better not go to the hall of fame, or that will make me hate him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do you hate Paul Pierce?
> 
> Because of the whole wheelchair fiasco?


Describing my hatred for Paul Pierce would take up the next 20 pages of this thread and would more than likely get me permanently banned.

In short .... I hope his vagina gets infected


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> That sucks. Dumars really killed the team by signing Charlie V and Gordon to those big contracts. Don't know what he was thinking. Good to see Ben still going strong, though. Thought he was done.


He had 23 pts, 14 Rebs, 4 ast, and 5 fucking steals. Big fucking Ben.

I can't believe they let the Raptors come back in the 4th quarter. They had the fucking game in the bag!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RAPS

came back from 25 to win

gotta love it


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pierce is the biggest flopper in the NBA, and that is very annoying, other than that I don't see any other reason that you wouldn't like him other than he is a celtic.


Even though I'm probably one of the biggest Celtic fans in the world I gotta admit that annoys me too as well as him ballhogging. Seriously it's annoying to see him being triple teamed and still trying to dribble and take the shot with Ray Allen wide fucking open for a three or K.G. open for the jumper or vise versa.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pierce is the biggest flopper in the NBA


Fisher, Ginobili, & Varejao flop 10 times more than Pierce could ever imagine....


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK. Felton looked like Magic Johnson today. 19 Points and 17 Assisst. Amare with another 30 Point Game. Well, streak is gonna end at Wednesday. KG is gonna soften up Amare and Rondo is gonna shit all over Felton.

Lakers win. Devin Harris had a near triple double. Kobe with a huge game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thank god the Mavs held on to the win. Jazz has been known to come back from double digit deficits. But, man Dirk shooting close to 60% this season is insane. Especially, since some people thought he would be dropping off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What happened to the Hornets? They have fallen so hard it's unbelievable, and losing to the Sixers is something to be embarrassed about.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Even though I'm probably one of the biggest Celtic fans in the world I gotta admit that annoys me too as well as him ballhogging. Seriously it's annoying to see him being triple teamed and still trying to dribble and take the shot with Ray Allen wide fucking open for a three or K.G. open for the jumper or vise versa.


Looks like he's got a case of Vince Carter syndrome. :argh:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What happened to the Hornets?


They're the Hornets...It's one thing to win when other teams take you as a joke, it's another thing to win when teams take you as a legit team


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so it looks like melo's already got his bags packed

new york should be pretty scary once he pairs up with amare


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> new york should be pretty scary once he pairs up with amare


idk..I mean look at the talent Denver had while he was there(Which is better than the talent NY has imo) and all they have to show for it is 1 conference finals appearance...I don't see them making it out of the 2nd round if they do get Melo at least for another 2-3 years until they get another top talent


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> idk..I mean look at the talent Denver had while he was there(Which is better than the talent NY has imo) and all they have to show for it is 1 conference finals appearance...I don't see them making it out of the 2nd round if they do get Melo at least for another 2-3 years until they get another top talent


I agree that the Nuggets have more talented players than the Knicks but they're also in the Western Conference which is much deeper than the East so I'll give them a small pass on not making it out of the 2nd round. There are less teams in the East that are really good championship level contenders, so if Carmelo went to the Knicks they'd have a better chance of making it farther in the playoffs.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> so it looks like melo's already got his bags packed
> 
> new york should be pretty scary once he pairs up with amare




That will be a high scoring offense. Bettors will play the over in their games 95% of the time.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bynum debuting tonight against the wizards


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> bynum debuting tonight against the wizards


If he's debating there's no reason to bring him back. They should wait until he feels he can be at 100% to play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando debuts the black alternates tonight @ Denver. They look kinda cheesy, but at least it's something different. I hate the blue road ones.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If New York can win 4 of the next 7 it will pretty damn good..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Orlando debuts the black alternates tonight @ Denver. They look kinda cheesy, but at least it's something different. I hate the blue road ones.


I wish they would go back to the old 90s logo and the stripped jerseys. Those were some of the sickest jerseys ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, the old black ones were classic. Should wear 'em more often.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is Bynum on a minute watch or are just going to bring him backly slowly?

And our bench will soon include Odom, Brown, Barnes, Blake, and could forget of the awesomeness of Luke Walton. Be jealous.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic's new jerseys are sick!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Yeah, the old black ones were classic. Should wear 'em more often.


I personally think they should just go back to the old home/away/alternate jerseys period!...Those were too sweet to ever change

same goes to Sacramento with the black ones


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When is the last time that someone played the whole game without subbing out because Monta Ellis did it tonight. I couldn't even imagine playing 48 minutes straight with only timeouts and halftime as the only time to rest. He's also played 40+ minutes in his last 5 games.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mayo to Knicks?



> In a separate matter, Memphis Grizzles guard O.J. Mayo could be on the move soon, and a source close to his family thinks he could end up with the Knicks--Hoopsvibe.com.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> When is the last time that someone played the whole game without subbing out because Monta Ellis did it tonight. I couldn't even imagine playing 48 minutes straight with only timeouts and halftime as the only time to rest. He's also played 40+ minutes in his last 5 games.


That's unreal. Especially for a guy like him that's going hard for that whole 48.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ray Allen played 48 minutes in Game 4 of the 2008 Finals. 

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2008061213

But I'm sure Ellis has done that before.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There is only one team that should have black away jerseys, period.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Terrence Williams to the Rockets, eh?

A healthy Rockets team is gonna be a great team.

Brooks/Lowry
Martin/Lee
Battier/T-Will/Budinger
Scola/Hill
Yao/Miller/Hayes

And hopefully they call Patrick Patterson up.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Terrence Williams to the Rockets, eh?
> 
> A healthy Rockets team is gonna be a great team.
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a lineup. I wish they could stay healthy for even half a season. The Rockets would be tough if they could. 

And I love how the Nets keep tanking every year and have nothing to show for it. Apparently, they're on the ten year plan.

The Cavs will not lose by more than 40 to the Heat. That's my prediction for tonight's game. Go...Cavs?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> That's a hell of a lineup. I wish they could stay healthy for even half a season. The Rockets would be tough if they could.


The past 5-7 years, Rockets at minimum would have at least 1 finals appearance by now if they were able to stay healthy


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Paul Pierce can laugh all he wants at the notion of the Celtics and Knicks being rivals but he won't be laughing if the Knicks win. That might not happen but I give them a chance with no Shaq and how hgreat Amare has been playing lately.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Paul Pierce can laugh all he wants at the notion of the Celtics and Knicks being rivals but he won't be laughing if the Knicks win. That might not happen but I give them a chance with no Shaq and how hgreat Amare has been playing lately.


I'm sure he wasn't disrespecting or laughing the Knicks. It isn't a rivalry, PERIOD.

Knicks-Celtics game is gonna be great though. Probably even bigger than the Heat-Celtics game at opening day. Lakeras-Pacers game should also be great.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't it's a rivalry either but him laughing at the idea of it will probably fire up the Knicks players and make them want to beat the Celtics even more.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jack Donaghy said:


> I don't it's a rivalry either but him laughing at the idea of it will probably fire up the Knicks players and make them want to beat the Celtics even more.


Amare even said it's not a rivalry...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare is destroying the Celtics right now, 14-18 and 37 points with 10 boards.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this knicks/celtics game is exhilarating


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks hit a three with 0.04 seconds left? I need to see that. I guess it didn't count, too bad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Celtics. I don't care if that was what you call your little "5 star basketball game" Celtics were lucky to win that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn knicks lose by 0.01 seconds


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Amare is destroying the Celtics right now, 14-18 and 37 points with 10 boards.


...got still lost


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Fuck the Celtics. I don't care if that was what you call your little "5 star basketball game" Celtics were lucky to win that.


Not exactly luck when the other team doesn't realize you can't catch and shoot with .4 seconds..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea they should have just done a tip in to tie the game.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yea they should have just done a tip in to tie the game.


That would have been even harder to do. With all this instant replay bullshit today they overruled it. 10 years ago the Knicks would have won. It even said they were ahead on the score board and people believed they had won.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Instant replay bull shit? lmao 

Getting the call correct is horrible.. God damn technology, ruining everything.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow NY had that, oh well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know everyone knows this, but the Thunder will incredibly scarey in a couple of years if all their players develop right. If Harden learns some defense and Green can somehow adjust to playing PF better, and Westbrook improves his offense they will be pretty much impossible to beat especially with teams like the Lakers, Spurs, and Mavs becoming very old.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics clutch AGAIN....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Fuck the Celtics. I don't care if that was what you call your little "5 star basketball game" Celtics were lucky to win that.


You mad?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs pull it out of their ass again. Their defense saved them from completely losing that game in the second half.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I _really_ hate Paul Pierce. Bowing @ half-court is just shitty.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I _really_ hate Paul Pierce. Bowing @ half-court is just shitty.


Yeah I hate that shit, there is a difference from being excited for a win and being a complete douche in the middle of someone's home court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Yeah I hate that shit, there is a difference from being excited for a win and being a complete douche in the middle of someone's home court.


Who cares??? It's a New York crowd of all places, I could see if it was Indiana or Milwaukee.

But it's fucking New York, probably the most shit-talking city in the NBA. Hell they were the most shit-talking city in the NBA when they were the worst-team in the league.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sure but you don't bully a bully you ignore a bully to get on their nerves.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Sure but you don't bully a bully you ignore a bully to get on their nerves.


Well I don't know about you but anytime somebody talks shit to me telling me that I suck and then I turn around and beat them. I'm gonna taunt my ass off.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Yeah I hate that shit, there is a difference from being excited for a win and being a complete douche in the middle of someone's home court.


Reggie Miller and Scottie Pippen did it...So what


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs have never done it, but they still manage to shut up a lot of teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs have never done it, but they still manage to shut up a lot of teams.


No offense but the Spurs have a lot of non-charismatic players.

You can't really expect Tim Duncan, Ginobili, or Parker do that.

But everyone else in the league has at least that one egotistical guy that talks a whole bunch of shit. San Antonio really doesn't have that. Well, they have Richard Jefferson but he doesn't do anything anyway so that doesn't matter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs have never done it, but they still manage to shut up a lot of teams.


and kill ratings..so what


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> and kill ratings..so what


And 4 championships.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks played their heart out tonight and came up short. The future is very bright for New York with Carmelo wanting to join the party.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> and kill ratings..so what


Well I'd rather them kill ratings than be douches. Cavs the last couple of years were some of the biggest douches by dancing during games even though they never really accomplished anything except getting swept by, guess who, the Spurs and losing their biggest star.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks/Celtics was game of the year so far, I'm just mad Amare didn't have a little more than 0.4 to shoot. That's not enough time to catch the ball and set up for your shot. His only realistic chance was to catch and just instantly throw the ball not even catch it, just throw it and hope it goes in.

I think this is a moral victory for the Knicks, I knoiw everyone hates those and they do suck but it's better than being blown out. They proved they could hang with one of the elite teams in the league and were really close to beating them. Once Carmelo gets here they will be even better.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pierce bowed, who cares..Yall need to stop lookin for ammo to dislike him when others have done the same thing


Spurs don't, so what? Doesn't make them humanitarians, and it sure doesn't make them entertaining by any stretch of the imagination...keep it movin and stop nit picking


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The NBA just released the 1st return for All-Star balloting.

Kobe & Dwight Howard lead their respective conferences in voting.

And if voting ended today the starting lineups would look like this:
East: Rondo/Wade/LeBron/K.G./Dwight
West: CP3/Kobe/Durant/Gasol/Yao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Pierce bowed, who cares..Yall need to stop lookin for ammo to dislike him when others have done the same thing
> 
> 
> Spurs don't, so what? Doesn't make them humanitarians, and it sure doesn't make them entertaining by any stretch of the imagination...keep it movin and stop nit picking


I find them entertaining, and the only reason that the Celtics are entertaining to watch for me personally is because of how good Rondo is at the point. The rest just meh for me. I don't know why you don't like the Spurs game, they play great D and can hit a lot of 3 pointers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Celtics are gonna win this one.

But man Jeff Teague was doing Avery Bradley up. No wonder Bradley didn't get back in the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ming's season is done again and he might retire because of this. I truly hope he doesn't and can come back while playing injury free. He is one of the most talented C's today and we really need some of those.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There are 2 certainties in the NBA: 1. The Clippers will ALWAYS suck. And 2. Yao Ming will always eventually get injured. I hope he can make it back and stay healthy in the future though.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Manu saves the game again. Boy was the officiating freaking horrendous. Duncan played a great game tonite.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DUNK OF THE YEAR!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CHARGE OF THE YEAR!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> DUNK OF THE YEAR!


Homie should've went to North Carolina...I think if he did, he'd would've put it all together by now because for his talent, the guy is just too inconsistent..Which makes me even more mad that the NBA instead of making the draftees go at least 2 years in college, they're changing it back to 18 and up..boo


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> DUNK OF THE YEAR!


Nope, this is the dunks of the year so far:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed, Griffin has at least 10 dunks better than the one Smith had last night. It only looked "amazing" because Neal set up a bad charge.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs got lucky last night.

Simply put.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JR Smith's dunk >>> any of Griffin's dunks..Very rare someone gets dunked on like that when the dunker dunks with two hands, not to mention where Smith took off from. He took off from the dotted line..You only see ppl taking off that far in dunk contests really


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Spurs got lucky last night.
> 
> Simply put.


Lucky my ass

Spurs - Nuggets
FG% 51.8 - 48.1
Reb 42 - 36
Ass. 26 - 20
Steals 4 - 1
Blocks 7 - 1

The refs were shit all night calling bullshit on both sides.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not much of a basketball fan but that shit was tiiiiiight from Chandler.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This Heat team is going to be scary good when Miller shows up. They're already smashing everyone, and its only going to get worse for the rest of the league.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm going insane watching this shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

knicks heat had game of the year written all over it until the 3rd


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron dogging the Knicks at MSG is becoming a yearly tradition..No wonder he didn't wanna play for them

I'm shocked Heat have #1 D in the league..I expected Boston to hold that spot. Still I don't see anything from Miami that makes me think they can beat Boston. Still not enough bench help or rebounding to contend with them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron dogging the Knicks at MSG is becoming a yearly tradition..No wonder he didn't wanna play for them
> 
> I'm shocked Heat have #1 D in the league..I expected Boston to hold that spot. Still I don't see anything from Miami that makes me think they can beat Boston. Still not enough bench help or rebounding to contend with them


This.

The Celtics shut down pretty much every player on the Heat except LeBron both times.

And with a healthy Boston team, I don't think the Heat can contend. Like I've said before I think the Heat will go no farther than the East Coast Finals with them & the Boston having one of the greatest series of all time with Boston winning and eventually winning the Finals. Next year is when I think the Heat are gonna be completely impossible, once they add some more depth to their roster and go through a full training camp together, they're gonna be a disaster.

But I'm not surprised the Heat got the W here, they still don't seem like a legit threat to me though, if they beat the Lakers though, I might start to take them seriously.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck does Joel Anthony think he is? Why was he hacking the living fuck out of Stoudemire without getting any whistles. But I'm not gonna pin the refs for Stoudemire's performance tonight, he was shooting too many jump shots in the game. Also doesn't help when he was 2-7 from the line.

Heat have a very good chance against the Lakers at Christmas Day.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_ESPN.com_


> The Orlando Magic, already in serious trade talks with the Washington Wizards about acquiring Gilbert Arenas, have agreed to a deal in principle with the Phoenix Suns, according to league sources.
> 
> The trade returns former Magic star Hedo Turkoglu, along with Jason Richardson and Earl Clark, to Orlando in exchange for Vince Carter, Mickael Pietrus, a 2011 first-round pick and cash considerations.


Gortat is in the PHX deal too..Either way, they're still the Tragic, nothing changes

oh and Rashard Lewis is in the Arenas deal


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a Suns fan but I like this trade. Aside from Richardson, Hedo and Clark have given nothing to the Suns. Glad they traded them. Gortat is gonna help the Suns' rebounding woes while Pietrus provides the SUns his 3 point shooting. I don't know about Carter though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think orlando was nuts to include pietrus in the deal but we'll see who's going to benefit the most from this in due time


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carter has actually been playing pretty damn good as of late. He's been a good fantasy player anyway :S.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i feel bad for wwf, he probably isn't happy with this


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Meh, they still have Superman. Magic fans can't complain that much. As long as Arenas leaves the guns at home and doesn't cripple his knees further he should be pretty good for them. I'd say they are planning more for the future with this trade as Arenas is younger than all of them but with his injury history he may not outplay any of them. Hope for the best I guess.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMFAO. I hope J-Rich and Arenas start as the Magics' backcourt and sit Nelson. That'll piss WWF off.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i feel bad for wwf, he probably isn't happy with this


lol...Magic have NO backup center now..Boston & Miami collision course is set in stone now..Why pick up Gilbert anyways? magic didn't need a scoring PG, they needed another guy to throw the ball into the paint, not take touches away..Small ball won't work for them, especially when shots aren't falling


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree. They needed an elite passing point guard, not a couple streaky scorers and an overrated guy without a natural position.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watched the Suns/Mavs game last night...Actually thought it would be a little more competitive. But, got to give it to the Mavs: Their bench is heavy with depth.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope Dwight lands in Beantown at 2012!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ugh, now i have to watch lewis play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> I hope Dwight lands in Beantown at 2012!


He's said multiple times that he wants to play his entire career in Orlando. Not like that fully matters though. Orlando has already said that they plan to make a contract extension for Dwight priority number one this summer.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> He's said multiple times that he wants to play his entire career in Orlando. Not like that fully matters though. Orlando has already said that they plan to make a contract extension for Dwight priority number one this summer.


Shut up! He will join Boston at 2012! I swear! I'm gonna save my quote to prove you all wrong when it's 2012


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well best of luck to you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum for Dwight anyone? Haha.

I'm not really sure I like this trade for the Magic. Hedo will definitely help them feed Dwight (with his new and improved post game) but with Arenas, JRich, and Jameer, they're gonna need 2 basketballs. Magic Should've kept Pietrus though, he was their only good perimeter defender.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Dwight may hold off signing his extension now...Magic could've went after CP3, Gerald Wallace, almost anyone because they have tradable assets..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, I'm good, man. I love the Lewis for Arenas deal. Lew is just fucking horrible getting Arenas in return for him makes me happy. The Phoenix deal makes me feel indifferent. Would've MUCH rather traded Q-Rich as opposed to Pietrus and I feel like the 1st was a bit unnecessary. I feel like Hedo will return to his old Magic form, as well, considering it's the only system he's ever had success in. Dwight was pressuring the front office to make moves; hopefully he's somewhat satisfied now.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Nah, I'm good, man. I love the Lewis for Arenas deal. Lew is just fucking horrible getting Arenas in return for him makes me happy. The Phoenix deal makes me feel indifferent. Would've MUCH rather traded Q-Rich as opposed to Pietrus and I feel like the 1st was a bit unnecessary. I feel like Hedo will return to his old Magic form, as well, considering it's the only system he's ever had success in. Dwight was pressuring the front office to make moves; hopefully he's somewhat satisfied now.


Nelson is gonna come off the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No he's not.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> No he's not.


Yes he is.

http://www.realgm.com/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nelson
Arenas
Richardson
Bass
Howard


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Magic have the perfect blend of inside-outside offensive basketball. Love the deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Nelson
> Arenas
> Richardson
> Bass
> Howard


This, except Stan's fucking retarded infatuation with the 4-1 will make Hedo start @ PF.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Nelson
> Arenas
> Richardson
> Bass
> Howard


Magic going small ball or Richardson playing the 3 position?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic LOVE playing small ball. What exactly was that link you sent suppose to prove.

I don't see Hedo starting, he'll eat up the majority of the bench minutes at the 3 and 4.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching SVG's press conference. He said Jameer will NOT come off the bench and it'll be either Arenas/Richardson/Turk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Watching SVG's press conference. He said Jameer will NOT come off the bench and it'll be either Arenas/Richardson/Turk.


More than likely Richardson hopefully.

Why he was starting over Brandon Bass is beyond me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting. So Bass stays. If Arenas comes off the bench that'll pretty much eliminate all playing time for Duhon considering they have Redick as the back up at the 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brandon Roy has drawn a line in the sand for Portland...Either he stays or Andre Miller stays...wow


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Link???

I would probably keep Miller at this point tbh...Roy's on a quick path to Penny Hardaway. They have Matthews, Batum, Fernandez.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Interesting. So Bass stays. If Arenas comes off the bench that'll pretty much eliminate all playing time for Duhon considering they have Redick as the back up at the 2.


Duhon fucking sucks, so I don't care about him. He talked about Gil having the ball in his hands a lot and him and Jameer only playing together 16-18 minutes per game, so we may see Arenas as the backup 1 & 2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's obviously just going to experiment to see what works. Who starts doesn't really matter in the end. He just needs to find the right combinations depending on the situation.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Roy is such a bitch. Lost respect for him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody's going to deal for Roy, with his contract and the fact that he's always injured. Ie's out right now, as a matter of fact. 



JM said:


> He's obviously just going to experiment to see what works. Who starts doesn't really matter in the end. He just needs to find the right combinations depending on the situation.


Yeah, he could just end up going with a flexible starting lineup depending on who they're facing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep he's missing another 3 games to "rest" his knee. He is pretty much delaying his inevitable knee surgery that will allow him to play with no pain but ultimately never be the same player again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Portland needs a new athletic trainer...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Link???
> 
> I would probably keep Miller at this point tbh...Roy's on a quick path to Penny Hardaway. They have Matthews, Batum, Fernandez.


I read about it while checking my fantasy basketball roster..I was asking a Trailblazer fan about it on twitter, and he said he'd shoot me a link to the story later..But he said it's about Roy wants the team to be revolved around him not Miller


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a little late, was there a trade or something today?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, that was on RealGM a day or two ago. He's never liked playing with Miller. He said last year that he preferred Blake.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Portland needs a new athletic trainer...


I wonder if Queen Latifah is available?

(movie reference, nevermind)



HeatWave said:


> I read about it while checking my fantasy basketball roster..I was asking a Trailblazer fan about it on twitter, and he said he'd shoot me a link to the story later..But he said it's about Roy wants the team to be revolved around him not Miller


In all honesty I think they are better off without him now going forward. That knee is not well, and it's only going to get worse. Everything I've read says it's chronic. Aldridge, Matthews, Batum is their future right now. Roy was their career player but that's definitely in serious jeopardy with his health alone and if this is true it only adds to it. They are pretty much stuck with him till 2015 though so what can you do. In saying that I really do hope he is able to continue playing well. Sucks for him at such a young age.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post?id=22828


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics' 4th string Center Semih Erden is questionable for Sunday's game Vs Indiana. This is bullshit!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando really should have waited after the game to finalize the trades, because there's no point taking a bullshit loss to Philly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolol I've been watching the score. They played tough in the first half.

Ugh god man, put Bass in there instead of Turk. I'll always hate him for the pitiful year he had for the Raptors .

Will you make me one of those banners though? Me likey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Turk'll be back to what he once was here in Orlando. Hopefully. Considering putting Bass in anyway, since he's one of my favorites. 

And yeah, just let me know the team/players.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare is so overrated its hilarious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> And yeah, just let me know the team/players.


Thanks, sent it in a rep message..



Dice Darwin said:


> Amare is so overrated its hilarious.


Care to elaborate on that statement?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

whew that was the luckiest game in the heats win streak so far


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Care to elaborate on that statement?


I've heard some talk about Amare being an MVP candidate. I haven't seen much of the Knicks this year, so I expected to see something special out of him. But right now, I'm watching Amare get shut down 1-on-1 and outplayed by Anderson Varejao. That doesn't scream MVP to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's averaged over 30 and 10 for the last month. He's been a machine. He's having an off night.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs beat Knicks...Amare played like a girl..smh


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare's not overrated, Varejao just matches up perfectly with him on defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate when refs basically give a team win by their bad officating late in games. There was definitely contact on Hinrich on the last drive to the basket by James and Bosh, but instead there was a no call and Heat win.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

washington can only blame themselves for last night


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is a big game for the Raptors. Anything less than a 30 point game is a moral loss.

Anyways, Go Raps!

And are Carter, Pietrus, and Gortat gonna play today?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> washington can only blame themselves for last night


or blame that girl John Wall for missing another game...Dude gets a paper cut & he's out indefinitely..smh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SHAQ spazzing out right now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for the Celts. Great game for Nate Robinson & Big Baby and also Pierce with his 7th career triple double.

Winning streak up to 13!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston won't lose again until mid/late January at the earliest imo....I wanna say February but I haven't checked that far into their schedule yet


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pacers really need to consider starting T.J. Ford over Collison. Collison is not up to speed with distributing the ball at all. He needs to be looking for Granger slashing more, and Hibbert in a position where he doesn't have to take bad shots (8-23 brutalllll). His court vision is not where it needs to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Boston won't lose again until mid/late January at the earliest imo....I wanna say February but I haven't checked that far into their schedule yet


I'm hoping they break their record of 19 from the 08-09 season.

But these guys are winning with Rondo, Perk, Jermaine, & Delonte all hurt: who are all key players, imagine what's gonna happen when the whole team is fully healthy.

Oh and about last night, you can't convince me that Dwyane Wade or LeBron (one of the two) didn't foul Kirk Hinrich on that last play. And why is John Wall always hurt?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He apparently has a bone bruise in his knee. That is the latest. Not tendonitis.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Pacers really need to consider starting T.J. Ford over Collison. Collison is not up to speed with distributing the ball at all. He needs to be looking for Granger slashing more, and Hibbert in a position where he doesn't have to take bad shots (8-23 brutalllll). His court vision is not where it needs to be.


TJ Ford isn't known for his team chemistry...




notorious_187 said:


> Oh and about last night, you can't convince me that Dwyane Wade or LeBron (one of the two) didn't foul Kirk Hinrich on that last play. And why is John Wall always hurt?


Didn't see the play but every one I know keeps saying the Wizards have nobody to blame but themselves for their collapse..

John Wall is soft, even Charles Barkley & Kenny Smith laughed at him not playing..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> TJ Ford isn't known for his team chemistry...


He's more of a distributing point guard then Collison at this point...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And who said Rondo is the best player for the Cs?

Paul Pierce is still the Captain! Great win! Sad that the Raptors lost though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors are going to do a whole lot of losing this year. They need to stock pile draft picks. Not really sure how they'll do that but they need to try.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, they've got 2 first rounders this year to build with.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah we have Miami's first round pick. We need to move that up obviously. This draft class is going to be weak as it is because of the looming lockout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Yeah we have Miami's first round pick. We need to move that up obviously. This draft class is going to be weak as it is because of the looming lockout.


The only person whose impressed me out of that draft class is Kyrie Irving from Duke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jared Sullinger & Kemba Walker have been the most impressive for me this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A whole bunch of people are going to opt out of the draft and stay in school because of the pending lockout.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Newly acquired trades from the Suns and Magic gonna make their debut today.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Mavs stop the Heat's streak, and no one is blowing up this board?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas has had their number for a while.

EDIT: Turk, Richardson and Arenas didn't do much for Orlando tonight. Phoenix's new players didn't play. Washington played pretty well without Arenas...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> So Mavs stop the Heat's streak, and no one is blowing up this board?


I knew it was gonna happen.

But shoutout to Paul Pierce for being the East Player of the Week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Miller had no points in his debut..eh..If Miami had more help tonight, they may have won


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Mike Miller had no points in his debut..eh..If Miami had more help tonight, they may have won


I thought he didn't play because on ESPN it said that he was gonna suit up but he wasn't gonna play.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs with the win over Phoenix. Wonder how that woulda gone with Carter, probably not much different.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I thought he didn't play because on ESPN it said that he was gonna suit up but he wasn't gonna play.


He played, only took 4 shots though(Which were all 3's)..

Chalmers should be starting imo more than Arroyo..I just think that Chalmers is an all around better PG for this team, not to mention he's pretty good defensively and can get boards too..If Arroyo is gonna start, he shouldn't have zero points in a game considering the talent Miami has that will guarantee him open looks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> EDIT: Turk, Richardson and Arenas didn't do much for Orlando tonight. Phoenix's new players didn't play. Washington played pretty well without Arenas...


The game was rough, but I wasn't expecting much anyway. They'll really start to click and adjust to each others tendencies around the ASG, imo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The HEAT only lost because LeBron went scoreless the entire first half and because Terry just kept scoring threes the entire fourth quarter. If that three point shot by Bosh would've went in, we would be talking about a 13-game streak right now and all the haters would be hiding...or maybe they would be hating even more.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The game was rough, but I wasn't expecting much anyway. They'll really start to click and adjust to each others tendencies around the ASG, imo.


Exactly, give it another game or so. Its no big deal the Hawks passed up the Magic in the standings at this point in the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Punkholic said:


> The HEAT only lost because LeBron went scoreless the entire first half and because Terry just kept scoring threes the entire fourth quarter. If that three point shot by Bosh would've went in, we would be talking about a 13-game streak right now and all the haters would be hiding...or maybe they would be hating even more.


Well it isn't really much of a statement to say that a 2 point win for the Mavs came down to a single shot...of course it did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs have won what? 14 straight over the Heat?..Can't really knock Miami when Mavs have had their number for a while now

Someone mentioned on twitter that Lakers have yet to face Spurs, Heat, Mavs, Magic, Celtics, and Thunder..wow..smh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, 14 straight. They were the last team to beat them this year as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That game was fantastic. J-Rich wasn't too good overall, but he hit 2 huge threes, and a 3rd went half way down. Gil sucked ass and was in foul trouble, but Hedo played quite well. Earl Clark looks to be more than a toss-in, as well.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can somebody please GIF/youtube Hedo getting blocked by the rim.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He was pushed by Dirk and Kidd. He got a clutch block on Dirk from behind, which made up for it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else notice that the Bulls are beating the Sixers by almost 50 tonight? Awful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's the Sixers...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's still 50 points though. Even awful teams shouldn't lose by 50. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was the first blow-out loss for the Lakers, right? Boykins just lit up! 22 Points!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this was the first blow-out loss for the Lakers, right? Boykins just lit up! 22 Points!


Yup..

Also, 4 of their losses has come from teams that are under .500(Mil,Ind,Mem,Phx)..3 of the 4 happened at Staples Center


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> He was pushed by Dirk and Kidd. He got a clutch block on Dirk from behind, which made up for it.


Turkododo is a flopper!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Yup..
> 
> Also, 4 of their losses has come from teams that are under .500(Mil,Ind,Mem,Phx)..3 of the 4 happened at Staples Center


Bu-bu-bu-bu-but we didn't have Bynum!.. Oh Wait


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Yup..
> 
> Also, 4 of their losses has come from teams that are under .500(Mil,Ind,Mem,Phx)..3 of the 4 happened at Staples Center


They have only payed 5 teams over .500 up to this point and lost to 3 of them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs have faced the most teams over .500

I've always been skeptical of Mavs since their 1st round loss to the Warriors so until they prove to me that they are "Real" and actually have a leader to put them over the hump(Always questioned Dirk's leadership skills) I'll hold off on predicting anything, but they do seem on paper to have the pieces to at least be in the NBA Finals...I can't see LA going through the west again this year when Spurs are now healthy and Utah now having a legit post game..Maybe I'm wrong tho, we'll see

just announced, Bobcats coach Larry Brown has resigned...He needs to retire because imo, he's done more harm than good to that Bobcats team


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Larry would of lived to 100 if he never coached the Bobcats.
They easily took 20 years off his life


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^No, the Knicks did..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

haha them too.

After all the Bobcat games you could see Larry being more and more depressed tho
Losing by 30 to the Wizards then giving getting crushed in the 4th by the Thunder was the last straw I guess


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brown became a poison to the Bobcats imo..He basically ran Felton out of town and was doing the same to Stephen Jackson..Team had a future to basically be the Thunder of the east.

Word is Patrick Ewing is a candidate for the job...wouldn't that be somethin


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Also heard Paul Silas
The Cats are my homer team even tho I'm a diehard Laker fan
Bobcats drafting has killed us.
We've never had a legit big man.
We couldn't help that A-mo blew out his knee his 2nd year
When we drafted DJ we NEEEEEEDED a big already had Felton.
IDK the office is full of idiots.
Our best player is a 2nd option on any other team and wouldn't even start for teams like the Lakers or Celtics. 
We give people like Diop 6mil to not even touch the ball 1/2 the season
oh ....and we have Kwame fucking Brown ....siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh

lots of things wrong with the Bobcats


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pat as a head coach? lmao. The Bobcats will always be mediocre as long as Jordan owns them.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad Larry Brown is gone. But Michael Jordan still has a lot more work to do to fix his team. I mean how the hell can you expect your team to be better when you just let go off Tyson Chandler and Raymond Felton in the off-season!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bobcats twitter just confirmed Paul Silas


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hire Mike Brown MJ!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Bobcats twitter just confirmed Paul Silas


Full circle huh?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMFAO! Here it is:






And Blatche did a similar thing today:






Both epic fails :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looked like Spurs were gonna lose tonite, but they picked up their D and took out the nuggets again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why did the Spurs struggle against a Nuggets team that didn't have Melo playing????


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Why did the Spurs struggle against a Nuggets team that didn't have Melo playing????


The Nuggets just carved up the Spurs defense, however the Spurs switch to zone D and carved up the Nuggets' offense. No one man makes up a team, the Spurs bench proved that last night.

-----

Man spurs just had no gas tonight, Magic were on fire, kicked the spurs at their own game with 3 pointers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Spurs struggle last night was a sign...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well, atleast the heat went on a hot streak to make tomorrow's match-up with the lakers look interesting


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> well, atleast the heat went on a hot streak to make tomorrow's match-up with the lakers look interesting


Well, I shouldn't doubt that Wade will play but if I am surprised he at least didn't make a cameo appearance vs. Suns


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ I thought LeBron was supposed to be the sidekick?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> ^ I thought LeBron was supposed to be the sidekick?


Everyone did, but imo Wade bowed down..


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't help but think of Wade as LeBron's sidekick, I know Dwyane has been there his entire career but since I think LeBron's the better player Wade is his sidekick by default.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


>


Nice!

But I think the Bulls should be Jordan, Pippen, and Rodman. Much respect to Grant but Rodman contributed more and is more iconic to the Bulls'dynasty.

And the Lakers' Big 3 should be: Kobe, Gasol, and Fisher (even though the guy fucking sucks).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And in the shadows should be Bynum with a body cast looking enviously at the other 3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Nice!
> 
> But I think the Bulls should be Jordan, Pippen, and Rodman. Much respect to Grant but Rodman contributed more and is more iconic to the Bulls'dynasty.
> 
> And the Lakers' Big 3 should be: Kobe, Gasol, and Fisher (even though the guy fucking sucks).


ESPN rated the Pippen/Jordan/Grant Bulls the best trio ever that's why they were shown


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ESPN rated the Pippen/Jordan/Grant Bulls the best trio ever that's why they were shown


Yeah.. and I saw the 1991-1992 sign below. My bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JFC, Knicks are going off from the 3 pt line.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq pushed Dwight and Dwight flew!!!....Will SVG rant after the game about his guy flopping?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando ends another 10+ game win streak. Hedo really is a completely different player here.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heh Orlando is gonna get major ego stoking on ESPN for taking out the top teams form the east and the west.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So sad that my Celtics lost but that's ok.

Still #1 in the East bitches.

Yeah for some reason, Hedo Turkoglu only seems to be a good player in Orlando.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

heat get it done in the staples

no idea where the lakers were tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can the Los Angeles Lakers Beat San Antonio Spurs or the Dallas Mavericks with the team they have now?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sounded like you were passing off the mavs as a threat in the postseason


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> sounded like you were passing off the mavs as a threat in the postseason


This.

The Mavericks will never be a threat in the playoffs.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the heat looked great today ....lakers looked like they didn't care. Hedo's only good on magic LOL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

typical laker slump.

they'll be there when it counts in May.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking Nate ruined my Christmas and Ray Allen. Still, fuck the Magic and Turkododo

Lakers losing at least gives me something to smile about.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando impressed me because they beat Boston at their own game...That being said, in a 7 game series as long as Boston has ways to contain Howard, they won't beat Boston..Howard is still not offensively skilled enough to attack Boston's defense

Miami beat LA which didn't surprise me, but Bosh winning his matchup over Gasol did..That will give him even more confidence now..That team D is better than expected and their transition is a nightmare for most teams in the league..I still want Chalmers to start for them

Lakers got major flaws, problem is no team is really able to expose them until the finals..Teams like Thunder & Mavs should take note of today's game


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Clippers are beating the Suns right now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dudley's come back down to earth in a big way.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ay another person from Toronto ^ ?  Poor Raps tho, still have a chance of taking the 8th spot in the Playoffs if they step their game up lol.

I'm impressed by Griffin, man delivers EVERY single game. Clippers deserved the win over Suns. The Clippers are improving every time they play and it's noticable. Their defense is stronger, their offense hasn't changed much but more consistent.


----------



## Gooner4Life (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just a general question from a Brit. How easy is it to get hold of tickets for a regular season game? I'm looking at a holiday to America next year and would love to see an NBA game, where's the best place to get hold of them?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Ay another person from Toronto ^ ?  Poor Raps tho, still have a chance of taking the 8th spot in the Playoffs if they step their game up lol.


Not from Toronto but from Ontario yes.

Toronto shouldn't make the playoffs anyway. They need the lottery draft pick.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors need to tank LOL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If only the drafted Rudy Gay instead of Andrea Bargnani, Al Jefferson/Josh Smith instead of Rafael Araujo (lololol), Danny Granger instead of Charlie Villanueva. Need I say more.

They are baddddd. The worst part for them this year is that there are teams that are far worse.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You know Warriors would be an amazing team if they just toned down their slick passing a bit, they get to sloppy on it which causes a lot of turnovers. + A little boost in defense and they'd definitely be a great team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Golden State fans have something to be excited about that's for sure. Curry is the real deal. Ellis is an elite NBA scorer. They finally have some front court presence with Lee and I'm excited to watch Udoh develop as well.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's pretty painful to look back at the big names we passed on in '04 by drafting rafael araujo 8th overall


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Golden State fans have something to be excited about that's for sure. Curry is the real deal. Ellis is an elite NBA scorer. They finally have some front court presence with Lee and I'm excited to watch Udoh develop as well.


You forgot the man who scored that amazing buzzer beater, Vlad! ahah


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani is out for the year... of 2010.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> You forgot the man who scored that amazing buzzer beater, Vlad! ahah


No no, I clearly just chose not to mention him. 



Rock Bottom said:


> it's pretty painful to look back at the big names we passed on in '04 by drafting rafael araujo 8th overall


It wasn't actually that deep of a draft class but yes, ANYONE would have been a better pick that year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Every team has made shitty picks. Orlando picked Fran Vazquez over Granger. The guy's never set foot on American soil.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unless you are a Trailblazer fan, I really dont wanna hear you complain about your team having bad draft picks..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope you're referring to Sam Bowie and not just talking about Greg Oden.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I hope you're referring to Sam Bowie and not just talking about Greg Oden.


Oh Sam Bowie...My dad (huge Bulls fan)has thanked the Blazers over and over again for not picking Jordan in '84.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I hope you're referring to Sam Bowie and not just talking about Greg Oden.


Why Kevin Durant was not taken #1 still escapes my mind.

Do you now how fucking great the Blazers would've been had they drafted Durant that year.

I doubt they would have a Finals appearance by now but they would at least have a Conf. Finals appearance.

But in all in all, every team has regrets.

I'm pretty sure that if the Hawks had a do-over, they would've picked Chris Paul over Marvin Williams.

Also sure the Clippers would've picked every other player in the draft over Shaun Livingston.

Hell, I'm sure the Celtics would've never traded Joe Johnson for fucking Tony Delk in the middle of his rookie year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why Kevin Durant was not taken #1 still escapes my mind.
> 
> Do you now how fucking great the Blazers would've been had they drafted Durant that year.
> 
> ...


Oh no doubt Oden over Durant was fucking stupid but Jordan slipping to third was obviously the biggest draft fail of all time. Even more so than Detroit passing on *insert long list here* to take Darko. So I really hope he was considering that when making that statement and not just one draft blunder in taking Oden.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

detroit gets a pass for winning the title in 04


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Oh no doubt Oden over Durant was fucking stupid but Jordan slipping to third was obviously the biggest draft fail of all time. Even more so than Detroit passing on *insert long list here* to take Darko. So I really hope he was considering that when making that statement and not just one draft blunder in taking Oden.


No I was just using the most recent example I could think of.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> detroit gets a pass for winning the title in 04


Do the Bulls get a pass? Their draft history post Jordan has been abysmal partly because some didnt pan out and those who did showed their worth after leaving Chicago...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> *Oh no doubt Oden over Durant was fucking stupid* but Jordan slipping to third was obviously the biggest draft fail of all time. Even more so than Detroit passing on *insert long list here* to take Darko. So I really hope he was considering that when making that statement and not just one draft blunder in taking Oden.


Not really.

At the time of the draft, Blazers had a young core of good/great players and the only missing piece was, arguably a good young center. Oden was looked at someone who had the potential to be a Bill Russell of the present times where as Durant's stock was dropping since he was deemed as 'weak' (couldn't bench 175 or something like that). Hell, I remember people saying they were a younger version of the Lakers and how they will win multiple championships or whatever.

Its easy say it was a stupid decision NOW but at the time of the draft, Oden was the right pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well yes, I do mean stupid looking back now. And not really stupid, just a wasted pick.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It sucks how the only team I'm rooting for that's probably gonna make playoffs is Boston  Raptors give up all their leads, no way in hell are they making it. Like they fully had the Grizzlies game yesterday, but then I don't know what happened to them. & am I missing something, where's Bagrnani? lol

You don't understand how hard I'm rooting for either Clippers or Warriors to get a spot in the Playoffs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani is injured. Something to do with his left calf. 

Golden State is starting to get it together now. The West is sooooooooo deep though. It's hard to think of them being any better than 10th in the West this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah ahah, their only hope would be to knock off Denver or Portland.

Am I the only one who can see Clippers going on a huge win streak right now though?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They play Utah next so I doubt they'll even make it to 3 in a row.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
The Lakers are playing sooooo shitty lately.
Kobe needs to slap some people around


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great game for the Spurs, Parker/Blair/Hill just stepped it up hard, especially Blair and Hill on the defensive end.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YESSSSSS TORONTO BEAT DALLAS ahah, pretty good beating the 2nd best team in the Western Conference right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't watch any of the game. No idea how they pulled that one off considering both Bargnani and Calderon (as well as Weems) missed this game. They only used an 8 man rotation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers finally gettin exposed after playing such a weak schedule for most of the year...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolakers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

gotdamn, the central division is shitty as hell. bulls already up 6.5 with only have a healthy team for like 3 games. 

if only we could onto the main players for a long duration.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

dallas showed how bad they can be without dirk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Lakers finally gettin exposed after playing such a weak schedule for most of the year...


Exposed? They shot terribly that's all, and the Spurs forced a lot of turnovers. Kobe needs to pass the ball when he is having a bad shooting night. I know he likes to try and get out of the shooting slump by taking a lot of shots buthe can some great passes and the offense plays better when he doesn't shoot the ball as much. 

I trust they'll get it together though, they all don't shoot this terribly all the time and when Pau and Kobe pick up their game that's when the Lakers will start winning again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Exposed? They shot terribly that's all, and the Spurs forced a lot of turnovers. Kobe needs to pass the ball when he is having a bad shooting night. I know he likes to try and get out of the shooting slump by taking a lot of shots buthe can some great passes and the offense plays better when he doesn't shoot the ball as much.
> 
> I trust they'll get it together though, they all don't shoot this terribly all the time and when Pau and Kobe pick up their game that's when the Lakers will start winning again.


Duncan & Ginobili played poorly too...Fact is Spurs & Heat have shown if you attack LA offensively & defensively constantly instead of trying to out think them or out shoot them, you can frustrate the Lakers..LA simply got drilled again


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Didn't watch any of the game. No idea how they pulled that one off considering both Bargnani and Calderon (as well as Weems) missed this game. They only used an 8 man rotation.


Dirk didn't play. Looks like Bayless is injured now to.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Dirk didn't play. Looks like Bayless is injured now to.


Yep, they aren't saying much about it yet. Just a sprained ankle. I guess we'll have to wait and see if it's a serious sprain or not.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ahh Hawks/Warriors in like 50 mins, hoping to see Ellis and Curry go to work, I'll be so happy if both Warriors and the Clippers can rack up W's tonight. I already know Boston is gonna kill Detroit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How many teams do you root for? :S


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I see alot of potential in Bayless and I'm a huge Bargnani fan so I always root for the Raptors. Plus I've always been a fan of Leandro Barbosa!

Celts/Pistons in 30.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I was ecstatic when the Raptors got Bayless. Hopefully by next year Calderon is traded (even though I really do think he's a fine point guard) so Bayless can be the starter.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> How many teams do you root for? :S



4.. lol, Warriors, Clippers & Celtics. Then Raptors cause they're the home team..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Garnett hurt his knee tonight..Yeah THAT knee...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol oh man :/ and aw, Warriors get an L :/ Boston looks like they're getting an L to... Clippers are my only hope tonight


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Pistons beat Boston and Lions win 3rd in a row same week. 

Things are looking up


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They said its not his knee but his calf...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YES! Looks like Clippers are gonna get a W, Blake Griffin and mans are on fireeee.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> YES! Looks like Clippers are gonna get a W, Blake Griffin and mans are on fireeee.


huh? its just the 3rd quarter...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> huh? its just the 3rd quarter...


Spoke to soon, they had everything under control in the looks of the first and 2nd quarters :/


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tyreke Evans hit a half court shot at the buzzer to beat the Griz...eh

for fantasy reasons, does anyone know if Brandon Roy will play tonight?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao @ Boston losing to Detroit. They got killed by Tracy fuckin' McGrady.



HeatWave said:


> Tyreke Evans hit a half court shot at the buzzer to beat the Griz...eh
> 
> for fantasy reasons, does anyone know if Brandon Roy will play tonight?


That shot was crazy. As for Roy, I hope so; some fool dropped him in my league and I won him on waivers.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I saw Evans shot and it was awesome but as I read on another site I found it kinda amusing that one of the players on the Kings bench ran onto the court before the shot even was close to going in.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Something about that shot just seemed really odd to me LOL.. the man who was going to in bound the ball was putting his head down and then he spins around and throws the ball without even glancing if anyone was there, and magically someone ran there and took the half court shot..

edit: oh nvm, he did look ahah, I think I was just over imagining it..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KOP said:


> Yeah I saw Evans shot and it was awesome but as I read on another site I found it kinda amusing that one of the players on the Kings bench ran onto the court before the shot even was close to going in.







1:35


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man with the injuries to K.G. & Rondo and the fact that the Heat are only 1 game behind the Celtics, I think the Celtics spot as the #1 team in the East may be in the jeopardy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

time for you to switch avatars.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tyreke is a beast


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> time for you to switch avatars.


Yep. But if they fail to get to the Finals, it's coming back.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Man with the injuries to K.G. & Rondo and the fact that the Heat are only 1 game behind the Celtics, I think the Celtics spot as the #1 team in the East may be in the jeopardy.


Celtics dont need the #1 seed...They proved that last year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Celtics dont need the #1 seed...They proved that last year


I know they don't need it but come on who doesn't like to say that their favorite team has the best record in their conference?

Sure it doesn't mean they're the best in league nor does it mean they will go to the Finals but for the time being it's something you can brag about.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The guy came off the Kings bench cause he knew it was going in. They probably do half-court shots all the time in practice and they know who is good and who can do it consistently. When you are as good at basketball as these players, especially Evans, hitting those shots are easier than it looks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I found it funny that the reporter ran on the court before the Kings even inbounded the ball, then celebrated after Evans made the shot...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ Amare missing the dunk.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> :lmao @ Amare missing the dunk.


He was fouled.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What are these ridiculous calls by these refs? The one on Felton and now a "bump" by Nelson to make up for the other shitty call?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not really interested in any of the games today. I'm wondering how Boston is gonna play tomorrow considering they lost to Detroit.. Hornets are a much tougher team and I see them struggling without 2 of their top players :\

GSW better beat the Bobcats tomorrow, I swear to god. Toronto should be able to beat Houston tomorrow. If Bobcats lose and Toronto wins, Toronto moves up to 10th


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Bobcats don't play good defense, like they haven't for most of the season, they'll probably be destroyed by the Warriors' shooters and I don't see the Raptors beatings the Rockets tomorrow because Houston is finally starting to play somewhat good again like they were last season, it is a lot tougher for them without Yao though.

Great move by Phil starting Bynum back at center, Pau is a much better PF than a C and Odom can lead our bench again.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does anybody have a gif/video of Matt Bonner's putback dunk tonight?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So word is Brandon Roy is out for the year...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Bobcats don't play good defense, like they haven't for most of the season, they'll probably be destroyed by the Warriors' shooters and I don't see the Raptors beatings the Rockets tomorrow because Houston is finally starting to play somewhat good again like they were last season, it is a lot tougher for them without Yao though.


Then again, Raptors beat Mavericks without Bargnani and Calderon. Can't use Dirk's absence as an excuse because we were missing 2 of our best players, as well as losing one of our players TWICE in the same game.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas did a really good job with out Dirk tonight. Glad to see the Spurs win their last game of 2010.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> So word is Brandon Roy is out for the year...


Well that's great for my fantasy team considering I have Matthews and Fernandez. I really like the mix Portland has without him though. A lot of really good young talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He isn't yet ruled out for the whole season, Roy did say it was a possibility though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn another loss for the Celtics, they were so close this time.

But they're hurt as fuck.

Rondo, K.G., Perk, Delonte all hurt, I can't wait till we get healthy. It's gonna be over.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo supposed to be back next game..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope so cause Chris Paul was killing Nate.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dayummmmm, Raptors up 14, 34-20 after the 1st LOL, mans are working hard.

edit: spoke to soon -.-


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Dayummmmm, Raptors up 14, 34-20 after the 1st LOL, mans are working hard.
> 
> edit: spoke to soon -.-


Good. Raptors are tanking for that Number 1 lottery pick!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It was basically the Hornets Starters vs Celtics' bench at that game. The Hornets deserved to win though. They played with a lot more energy and passion.

And the Celtics just cannot win without KG. Without KG, they have absolutely no chance for Banner #18. Without him, the Celtics are a second round exit team at most or a sweep in the conference finals.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did anybody read the Yahoo article about Carmelo/Nets trade, or at least the rumors of it?

:lmao at the thought of Nuggets asking for _5 first round picks_ in exchange for a rental of Carmelo...

Dude is going to the Knicks, and Nets would be idiots to trade for him


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets are gonna trade him..No way they let Melo walk away for free..Their asking price will drop significantly by the end of January


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thanks to Miama the East is basically a 6 team conference because no team with an under 500 record deserves to be in the playoffs. It would be very pathetic to see Sixers make or even be close to a playoff spot this year. The Bucks better step their game up.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL WHO REMEMBERS CAVS COACH SAYING THEY'LL GET A RING BEFORE LEBRON!? I DO! They're last in the conference haha.

& @The_Assassin Celtic's bench killed Laker's starting line up in the play offs if you don't remember. Celtics will recover, I wouldn't worry.

Someone tell me how Houston is 9th? GSW & Clippers needa go to work


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It was Dan Gilbert, the Cavs' owner that said that. He was obviously speaking out of his ass, and he knew it. Just trying to appeal to the fans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Martin or Luis Scola should be in the ASG imo..Rockets pretty decent despite all they have been through


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers should consider starting Blake over Fisher because Fisher has been really slumping as of late and his defense is pretty awful now too. It would also keep him fresh for the playoffs where he really steps up.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake isn't that great as a defender too. And he has been in a slump as well. But yeah, he should start over Fisher. 

But the Lakers desperately need at least a slightly above average PG. Kobe can't guard PGs forever.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Kevin Martin or Luis Scola should be in the ASG imo..Rockets pretty decent despite all they have been through


Kevin Martin? Over who? CP3, Deron, Kobe, Nash, Manu, Westbrook, etc? Can't see that happening. Scola might've had a shot if they'd list Pau and Duncan as centers. 

Gotta give them props though for being a .500 team despite losing Yao, Brooks, and even Lowry for parts of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Kevin Martin or Luis Scola should be in the ASG imo..Rockets pretty decent despite all they have been through


I'd rather have Monta Ellis & Kevin Love over Kevin Martin & Luis Scola

Also, guys who are your top 5 favorite players.

Mine are
1. Rajon Rondo
2. Monta Ellis
3. Joe Johnson
4. Kevin Garnett
5. Paul George (my cousin)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Howard/Iguodala/Westbrook/Aldridge/Stoudemire


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Kevin Martin? Over who? CP3, Deron, Kobe, Nash, Manu, Westbrook, etc? Can't see that happening. Scola might've had a shot if they'd list Pau and Duncan as centers.
> 
> Gotta give them props though for being a .500 team despite losing Yao, Brooks, and even Lowry for parts of the season.


My ASG guards would be Deron, Kevin Martin, Westbrook, & Manu...Honorable mentions: Ellis & CP3..Nash & Kobe really arent having typical All-Star years


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> My ASG guards would be Deron, Kevin Martin, Westbrook, & Manu...Honorable mentions: Ellis & CP3..Nash & Kobe really arent having typical All-Star years


Kobe's the leading vote getter thus far, so he's gonna be in. Really though, Nash and Kobe are playing at roughly the same level they've played at the past few seasons. Only difference with Nash is that he isn't shooting above 40% on his threes (Suns aren't winning much either). As for Kobe, his FG% is down and so are his PPG but at the same time he's playing around 33 MPG which is his lowest this decade. 

Also, I don't know how much you value PER but both are in the top 20 (Kobe's in top 10, only guard in the West above him is CP3) and are above Monta Ellis and Kevin Martin. 

As for my picks, I'd have Deron, Kobe, CP3, and Manu. If there's room for more, Westbrook. Martin and Ellis have a shot to get in if they're teams start winning more, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My picks would be Kobe and CP3 starting with Deron, Manu, and possibly Monta off the bench.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Kobe's the leading vote getter thus far, so he's gonna be in. Really though, Nash and Kobe are playing at roughly the same level they've played at the past few seasons. Only difference with Nash is that he isn't shooting above 40% on his threes (Suns aren't winning much either). As for Kobe, his FG% is down and so are his PPG but at the same time he's playing around 33 MPG which is his lowest this decade.
> 
> Also, I don't know how much you value PER but both are in the top 20 (Kobe's in top 10, only guard in the West above him is CP3) and are above Monta Ellis and Kevin Martin.
> 
> As for my picks, I'd have Deron, Kobe, CP3, and Manu. If there's room for more, Westbrook. Martin and Ellis have a shot to get in if they're teams start winning more, imo.


Kevin Martin is averaging less minutes than Kobe yet is shooting 45% plus 44% behind the arc...The guy is a legit assassin..Monta Ellis is shooting close to 48% as well...Maybe because their teams records are bad but if coaches have a choice to add someone, those two should be the main choices


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Martin is a terrible defensive player. I also hates how he gets fouls and free throws by using the Sam Cassell move. It's pathetic. His shooting form sucks too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo tested leg Friday..They are pushing back his return to next week at earliest

Heat getting drilled by 17 at home vs. Warriors right now...odd


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Down to 10 now. Doubt this is anywhere near over.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow why do my favourite teams always make impacts in the first half but then lose it in the second -.- first Clippers, then Raptors, now Warriors, god damn :/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because it's the Clippers, Warriors and Raptors. They fucking suck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty much.

I still can't get over someone rooting for 4 teams. That's too many...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol Rondo, Allen, Curry, Ellis, Griffin are my 5 favorite players so I can't help it 
& Raps is just the home team


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Warriors offense just died...instantly


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a Warriors fan too :side:

Warriors have a chance to make a big move this year, they have a good combination of youth/cap relief to get a big star...Carmelo would be a rental but that would be incredible!

Dorell Wright is not the answer at 3, we need a more prolific scorer there, and Ellis is going to be traded at some point...I feel it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Lol Rondo, Allen, Curry, Ellis, Griffin are my 5 favorite players so I can't help it
> & Raps is just the home team


Well I root for a lot of players, just not teams. I'll only really cheer full out for one team and then pick my favourites come playoff time.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i see how it is wwf


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do any of you guys know who's apart of the 2011 free agent class?

I know Carmelo, K.G., & Jamal Crawford and I think Ray Allen are in it. And I think CP3 signed an extension.

Edit: Nevermind, I googled it.

http://www.realgm.com/src_freeagents/2011/

My bad, K.G. & Ray Allen are in the 2012 class.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Well I root for a lot of players, just not teams. I'll only really cheer full out for one team and then pick my favourites come playoff time.


Oh ahah, yeah I guess 4 teams is kind of weird, but oh well.



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I'm a Warriors fan too :side:
> 
> Warriors have a chance to make a big move this year, they have a good combination of youth/cap relief to get a big star...Carmelo would be a rental but that would be incredible!
> 
> Dorell Wright is not the answer at 3, we need a more prolific scorer there, and Ellis is going to be traded at some point...I feel it


It would be amazing if Warriors can get someone in the trade, SOMEONE WHO CAN GET REBOUNDS.. like seriously, do Warriors ever get rebounds? :/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lee & Biedrins are pretty decent, but they're all they really have. 



Rock Bottom said:


> i see how it is wwf


Yup


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They get out rebounded most nights but Lee and Biedrins are solid rebounders individually. I believe they are relying on Udoh to be an athletic rebounder for them in the future. Probably their main rebounder off the bench by the end of the year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Surprisingly Rondo is playing tonight..Guess Boston felt him at lets say 80% is still better than what they have been getting as of late...I wonder if Orlando's moves will cause Boston & Miami to do something..If im Miami I'm trying to get that big guy Orlando is looking for, preferably Marcus Camby..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat have nothing to trade.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Heat have nothing to trade.


Expiring contracts I think...Just depends what Portland wants out of the deal..Expiring contracts to go after free agents in the summer or players to help them n the foreseeable future

Word is Caron Butler may be out for the year with a patella tendon tear...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know what Camby's contract is, but the Heat only have four players that aren't minimum contracts and I doubt that would want to trade any of those players.

So I don't see Heat making any trade moves this year, they will have to build their team through free agency with MLE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Camby is a free agent after next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I don't know what Camby's contract is, but the Heat only have four players that aren't minimum contracts and I doubt that would want to trade any of those players.
> 
> So I don't see Heat making any trade moves this year, they will have to build their team through free agency with MLE.


They have 6 who aren't minimum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James, Wade, Bosh, Miller, Haslem...who's the 6th? House or Big Z?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Joel Anthony


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ohhhh didn't expect that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only good upcoming free agent PG Miami could try to sign is Aaron Brooks but he's a restricted FA and I doubt the Rockets are gonna let anyone sign him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't say that with certainty though. Lowry makes almost 6 million so they are going to want him to start sooner or later and they aren't going to want a back up making 3 million on a rebuilding team that they'll be next year with Ming's, Battier's, Jefferies' and Hayes' contract expiring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I wouldn't say that with certainty though. Lowry makes almost 6 million so they are going to want him to start sooner or later and they aren't going to want a back up making 3 million on a rebuilding team that they'll be next year with Ming's, Battier's, Jefferies' and Hayes' contract expiring.


Yeah I think Lowry's gonna take Aaron Brooks starting job permanently but who knows?

Miami can't really offer Brooks much so it wouldn't be that hard for the Rockets to match it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But really, are they going to want to match any increase for someone who will potentially be the back-up on a rebuilding team? Just make the team about Scoula, Lowry and Martin and even then they'll have lots of money available to address needs at forward and centre next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> But really, are they going to want to match any increase for someone who will potentially be the back-up on a rebuilding team? Just make the team about Scoula, Lowry and Martin and even then they'll have lots of money available to address needs at forward and centre next year.


The Rockets must not want another ring if they're trying to to rebuild around those three.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well it's who they got that make considerable money. They don't have much choice...


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raps lose to the Celts for their 11th loss in 14 games. I'm not even excited about having a good draft pick this year because of the potential lockout and 'bad draft class'.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm just happy that Celtics snapped their season-high losing streak.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat need a big man much much more than they need a guard...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well they pretty much play centre and point guard by committee this year. They could use a legit starter at both tbh. Chalmers, Arroyo and House at Guard is far better than Dampier, Maglore, Ilgauskas and Anthony at Centre right now though. Really shows how big man age though considering two of them are former all-stars. Dampier has always sucked though, despite some seasons with decent numbers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ugh, Lakers have been playing some really uninspired basketball lately.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Grizzlies beat the shit of them tonight.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OMG at that Pierce dunk. Un-fucking-believable. I know a lot of players who are much more athletic than they look and seem(ie Ginobili) but I didn't know he was capable of that.

As for the Lakers loss, Fisher and Artest are fucking terrible. Nuff said.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pierce's dunk blew my mind, he didn't really throw it down with force but it was a legit dunk, unlike howards superman one, and some of blakes which people went nuts over. thank god rondos back, i hate watching nate run point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad Pierce is playing tonight and thank god Rondo is back. Hopefully they play midseason the same as last year and keep everyone strong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can sense a trade coming for the Lakers.

Before the playoffs, Artest won't be a Laker anymore.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> As for the Lakers loss, Fisher and Artest are fucking terrible. Nuff said.


I hate how Fisher thinks he's the shit and starts driving/taking a ton of shots. He shouldn't play more than 15 mins during the regular season. Ron Artest ... dude needs to pick it up before he's replaced (or even traded) by Matt Barnes for good. 

Also, ShanWow has been pissing me off lately. He tends to dribble around aimlessly before finally passing the ball or throwing up a shot. Pau, along with Steve Blake are way too passive. I mean, I understand that both guys are very unselfish but you gotta be a little selfish from time to time.

The whole team sucks right now though, especially on the defensive end from Kobe & Pau to even Luke freaking Walton. Well, aside from Bynum at least. He's been playing very well on both ends.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nice to see jermaine balling tonight on both ends of the floor. nights like tonight u should keep feeding him and it'll build his confidence up for the season. wafer is terrible, sooner delonte gets back the better


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> nice to see jermaine balling tonight on both ends of the floor. nights like tonight u should keep feeding him and it'll build his confidence up for the season. wafer is terrible, sooner delonte gets back the better


WTF. Wafer has been palying well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In what regard has he been playing well? He's been shooting a consistence 40% all year.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he played well tonight, first time all season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kurt Rambis can be blamed for the timberwolves losing that game. Not that you can expect them to hold a modest lead down the stretch against the best team in the east but for several minutes he had Ridnour, Pekovic and Webster in the game when none of them could hit a shot and he lead just evaporated. It baffles me how Wesley Johnson doesn't get to play more of a role, especially considering he's been shooting the ball quite well lately and they are a BAD team. He only took 3 shots in 28 minutes and made them all. Not that I care, really don't like the Timberwolves.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> I hate how Fisher thinks he's the shit and starts driving/taking a ton of shots. He shouldn't play more than 15 mins during the regular season. Ron Artest ... dude needs to pick it up before he's replaced (or even traded) by Matt Barnes for good.
> 
> Also, ShanWow has been pissing me off lately. He tends to dribble around aimlessly before finally passing the ball or throwing up a shot. Pau, along with Steve Blake are way too passive. I mean, I understand that both guys are very unselfish but you gotta be a little selfish from time to time.
> 
> The whole team sucks right now though, especially on the defensive end from Kobe & Pau to even Luke freaking Walton. Well, aside from Bynum at least. He's been playing very well on both ends.


Fisher and Artest are missing too many shots but they aren't going to trade Artest because he is one of the best defenders in the league and that isn't worth trading. We should see how Barnes is as a starter though because he's been shooting well and is a good defender as well. 

At least Brown can hit a shot, but he does hold onto the ball too long. I agree that Pau and Blake has to shoot more but so does the whole team, actually the whole team has to shoot more. Most just pass out to Kobe when they get the ball and he ends up shooting which isn't helping the team when he is having a bad night.


----------



## Silvertide711 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago Bulls reclaim the championship this year... I'm calling it here!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll still go with Celtics, but to have myself a little get out of jail card type thing, if Celtics don't get healthy, I believe Spurs will beat them..This will be the last year I'll go with Spurs/Celtics NBA Finals matchup...None of my matchups come to fruition though. I went through a Pistons/Suns phase, then a Heat/Rockets phase and now its the Celtics/Spurs phase...I suck..smh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems San Antonio have let the Knicks control the tempo tonight.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Nicks were on freaking fire. Nicks just tore apart the Spurs' defense. Spurs aren't a good back to back team either so I am pessimistic about tomorrow's game against the Celtics.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

popovich pulling the starters out with 3 minutes left was weird. i know they got a game tomorrow but it's the last 3 minutes. probably better to rest them in the first 3. i can see celtics/spurs happening, but i hope the lakers get their shit together so the c's can beat them instead. i'm a little worried with the kg injury, who knows if the front office is pulling the wool over our eyes again, and it's serious.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not worried about the Lakers, they will just flip the switch in the Playoffs like they always do. As long as Bynum stays injury free, they will three-peat this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's either gonna be Celtics vs. Lakers or Celtics vs. Spurs, either way I'm picking the Celtics to win it.

Miami's not gonna win it, I would say that the farthest they go is to the Conf. Finals


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> popovich pulling the starters out with 3 minutes left was weird. i know they got a game tomorrow but it's the last 3 minutes. probably better to rest them in the first 3. i can see celtics/spurs happening, but i hope the lakers get their shit together so the c's can beat them instead. i'm a little worried with the kg injury, who knows if the front office is pulling the wool over our eyes again, and it's serious.


Yep that confused me as well. I guess he just assumed they weren't coming back. 

It would have been nice if he gave Blair some more minutes tonight for the sake of my fantasy team. He was killing it offensively in the minimal time he did get. Really sucks playing for next year and having to start the likes of Blair. That's keeper leagues for ya.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ah, Lakers finally got a nice blowout win with the starters resting in the 4th. Feels like the last one was ages ago.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Kobe for becoming the #10 scorer all time !!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Congrats to Kobe for becoming the #10 scorer all time !!!!!!!!


As much as he has gunned it throughout his career I'm surprised he's not higher :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I looked at some of the records today.

- Ray Allen is very close to passing Reggie Miller for the most 3-pointers all time (there will be a lot of movement here because more than half of the top 35 are still playing).
- Steve Nash should be able to get into top 6 for career assists this year and maybe top 3 depending on how much longer he plays/starts
- Kobe should be able to get to 6th all time in scoring by the end of this season and who knows where by the end of his career (he's only 32).
- Kobe is getting close to the top 5 in Free throws made
- Jason Kidd is close to the top 3 in steals.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he'll be right behind shaq once he passes moses

would be a nice story if both of them squared off in the finals


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I always wondered if Reggie regretted not taking the Celtics up on their offer a few years back..


Anybody hear about the OJ Mayo/Tony Allen fight?...Only thing to make that story more quirky is if somehow there was a Gilbert Arenas connection


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol @ fighting over a card game.

anyway, four new faces in the dunk contest this year. jennings, ibaka, mcgee, and griffin.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> As much as he has gunned it throughout his career I'm surprised he's not higher :side:


Well when you spend most of your career playing with the likes of Kareem Rush , Smush Parker , Chris Mihm , Kwame Brown and Luke Walton .... you are probably going to feel the need to get some shots up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> anyway, four new faces in the dunk contest this year. jennings, ibaka, mcgee, and griffin. should be good stuff.


:no: shoot me


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My trade deadline prediction: O.J. Mayo gets traded.

And JaVale McGee, Serge Ibaka, Blake Griffin, and Brandon Jennings in the dunk contest.

WTF???


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lots of trade rumors going on with the Bobcats
Heard Diaw , DJ and Wallace
something needs to happen cause they're fucking pathetic 

Made their 1st playoffs last season and will miss the playoffs by a solid 15 games with the current roster


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only good guy in the dunk contest is Blake. All McGee does is take alley-oops from Wall, and I don't know what Ibaka can do, but I'm guessing not much. Brandon fucking Jennings? Has he ever thrown down anything more than some rimgrazer dunk? Why isn't JR Smith in this?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

smith was there in '09 and wasn't that impressive

they just need to start getting young, flashy dunkers like sonny weems and ty lawson to participate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The only good guy in the dunk contest is Blake. All McGee does is take alley-oops from Wall, and I don't know what Ibaka can do, but I'm guessing not much. Brandon fucking Jennings? Has he ever thrown down anything more than some rimgrazer dunk? Why isn't JR Smith in this?


Can't count Jennings out cause Nate rarely dunks in games and he's won more dunk contests than anyone in history.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> *My trade deadline prediction: O.J. Mayo gets traded.*
> 
> And JaVale McGee, Serge Ibaka, Blake Griffin, and Brandon Jennings in the dunk contest.
> 
> WTF???


I hope so. Him and Lil Gasol are the only reason I support the Grizzlies. I hope Mayo goes to Chicago, he would fit in perfectly there. Or the Grizzlies can send another gift to the Lakers; Mayo for ... Luke? 



Oh and I like Brandon Jennings and all but the dunk contest? What is he thinking? Hopefully he doesn't embarrass himself. Can't wait to see what Blake Griffin can come up with though, just as long as he doesn't lay an egg like Shannon Brown did last year.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

blake will win, it'll just establish him more in the league like it did with dwight. javal is a really good dunker, but he's too tall and long for the dunks to look as impressive.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hell, you never know what these guys are capable of outside of a game. I had high hopes for last year's and I was really let down. Hoping for a sick one outta Blake.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka is quite athletic so I wouldn't be surprised if he can do some interesting stuff. Ibaka and Blake are the only ones I'm interested in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ray choked, refs are giving spurs the game though.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I knew the Spurs would lose this one, however they played a good game, except the Celtics couldn't miss a gah damn thing. The last minute was intense, Spurs need to quit with this turn over shit, and Jefferson needs to not miss fucking easy ass layups. I'm not as upset about this game as I am about the NY one, that was just a poor excuse for defense. Like I said Spurs did most of everything right except Boston made everything.




shutupchico said:


> ray choked, refs are giving spurs the game though.


I wasn't gonna say anything about the officiating but the Celtics were getting away with a lot of shit, especially Pierce.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Oh and I like Brandon Jennings and all but the dunk contest? *What is he thinking? Hopefully he doesn't embarrass himself.* Can't wait to see what Blake Griffin can come up with though, just as long as he doesn't lay an egg like Shannon Brown did last year.


uhhh...
i think he'll do just fine


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice win for the Good Ol' Celts!!!

Huge game for Allen & Big Baby

Portland pulled it out to. I think Portland will be just fine without B. Roy, I think LaMarcus Aldridge is gonna shine with Roy out. It could be a blessing in disguise for him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Martin is fuckin' ridiculous.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Kevin Martin is fuckin' ridiculous.


heck yea.. i have him on my fantasy team (i know no one plays fbb)
dude can just score for days

old western carolina guy =)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Him & Monta Ellis are so much alike.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've played fantasy basketball with a group of high school friends for about 8 years now. We run two leagues but I only play in the keeper league now. I still enjoy it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Monta and Martin are both elite scorers, but their play styles aren't exactly alike.

My FBB team fuckin' owns.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Martin is WAY more one dimensional than Ellis.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Indeed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Monta and Martin are both elite scorers, but their play styles aren't exactly alike.
> 
> My FBB team fuckin' owns.


I was saying that K-Mart & Monta are alike because they're great players who put up a lot of points (Monta does much more but that's besides the point) and they barely get any recognition of it. But I think this year Monta will make the All-Star team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ellis should have been an all-star last year when Roy and Paul were injured. Instead they were replaced by Kidd and Billups. I wouldn't really have had him on the team before that.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rajon Rondo with a 12/10/22/6/1 night! Are you fricking kidding me!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Martin will eventually mold into the new Ray Allen/Reggie Miller..Just gotta give him time to develop that late game strike and intensity ..But like I said before, him & Ellis should be all-stars and probably should have in years past


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What has Kevin Martin done well in years past? He wasn't shooting great, he doesn't rebound a whole lot, doesn't get many assists, not a whole lot of steals, all he really did was score on around .420% shooting.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good road win for LA tonight

Need to keep things going in the right direction


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> uhhh...
> i think he'll do just fine


That was pretty nice. Heard Mark Jackson say he's a well known back in LA for of his hops in the Lakers' game tonight. So yeah, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What has Kevin Martin done well in years past?


Get buckets...I could've swore he's been averaging at least 20 ppg 4 out of the last 5 seasons..


and isn't Jennings still recovering from a broken foot? Dunk contest is not where you really wanna come back to after an injury like that


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

didn't take rondo long to go back to being the best pg in the league, what a game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> didn't take rondo long to go back to being the best pg in the league, what a game.


I'd put Derron Williams and maybe CP3 over Rondo....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CP3 and Williams would be getting a whole lot more assists if they had the scoring options that Rondo has. It all depends on the team you play on. Williams and CP3 have to play a strong scoring roll where as Rondo could possibly be the 5th scoring option depending on who's on the floor.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no love for Derrick Rose?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'd put deron #2, rose 3. it really depends what u need though. if u need a scorer then it's rose.  deron has a great all around game for a point guard, but rondo has all that plus plenty of intangibles u just don't see from that position, or u don't see much of. the only thing that makes it debatable obviously is rondo's j, but he's been making them, and his supposed lack of one never seems to cost them in the end.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, he's amazing. 

Point guards are so hard to compare because there are so many different styles and they can be skillful in so many different ways (attacking the ball on defence, finding the key guy at the right time, controlling the temp of the game, penetrating the defence to attack the paint, all around good leader). 

There's so many point guards today that love to score where there are some that still rely on steals/assists/lack of turnovers etc.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> rondo's j, but he's been making them, and his supposed lack of one never seems to cost them in the end.


It did in the finals last year...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> It did in the finals last year...


ray's horrid shooting and perk missing game 7 is what cost them last year, mainly perk missing game 7. all those damn offensive rebounds.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> ray's horrid shooting and perk missing game 7 is what cost them last year, mainly perk missing game 7. all those damn offensive rebounds.


This.

I never noticed how much Perk meant to the team until he wasn't there when they needed him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> *i'd put deron #2, rose 3.* it really depends what u need though. if u need a scorer then it's rose. deron has a great all around game for a point guard, but rondo has all that plus plenty of intangibles u just don't see from that position, or u don't see much of. the only thing that makes it debatable obviously is rondo's j, but he's been making them, and his supposed lack of one never seems to cost them in the end.


... Chris Paul?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> ... Chris Paul?


4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CP3 - Deron - Rondo - Nash - Westbrook - Wall - Felton - Kidd


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Also, the Clippers are looking good. DeAndre Jordan is looking like Michael Fucking Jordan. They're entertaining to watch. Martin also had a great night with 45 points in only 18 shots! But they still lost!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rondo isn't a top 3 pg until his scoring numbers become credible


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Huh?? I think you misread his order.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wwf doesn't have d rose in his top 8

wat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The third returns for the ASG have came in.
Leading vote-getters are as follows:

West Guards
1. Kobe Bryant
2. Chris Paul
West Forwards
1. Kevin Durant
2. Carmelo Anthony
West Centers
1. Yao Ming
2. Andrew Bynum

East Guards
1. Dwyane Wade
2. Rajon Rondo
East Forwards
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Garnett
East Centers
1. Dwight Howard
2. Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Yao Ming.

And Shaq I guess. At least he's played 25 games though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> CP3 - Deron - Rondo - Nash - Westbrook - Wall - Felton - Kidd


Rose is better than Westbrook, Wall, and Felton, no question about that. Kidd and Nash I'll give it to them for their great careers.

Ming shouldn't even be allowed getting votes, he doesn't deserve them and is out for the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq will get votes till he retires. It's inevitable. I guess Yao is the same way.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In injury news, Dirk will be missing another game for the Mavs. Mavericks really do need him back. But, I rather him get 100% healthy, then try to rush recovery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping Thunder win, it'll help Lakers get closer to second seed and improve their position as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose is better than Westbrook, Wall, and Felton, no question about that. Kidd and Nash I'll give it to them for their great careers.
> 
> Ming shouldn't even be allowed getting votes, he doesn't deserve them and is out for the season.


I don't know how anyone could expect Yao Ming to not be voted in as the starter.

Who's gonna beat him in the voting? Andrew Bynum? Marcus Camby? Nene?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dunno, maybe someone who's actually played this year.

Al Jefferson and Nene should probably be the leading candidates.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I dunno, maybe someone who's actually played this year.
> 
> Al Jefferson and Nene should probably be the leading candidates.


There's no way in hell the fans will vote for Al Jefferson or Nene as the starter, they're just not popular enough.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Which is what is wrong with this current system. The NBA needs to put out a ballet about 3 weeks to a month before the all-star game with people actually deserving and from that list the fans can chose the starters.

Like don't you think people would feel weird playing in an all-star game knowing that everyone on the bench and a whole bunch of players not in the game are playing better than them/have actually played that year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose is better than Westbrook, Wall, and Felton, no question about that. Kidd and Nash I'll give it to them for their great careers.
> 
> Ming shouldn't even be allowed getting votes, he doesn't deserve them and is out for the season.


Richt, knew I was forgetting someone. Put him after Nash.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Which is what is wrong with this current system. The NBA needs to put out a ballet about 3 weeks to a month before the all-star game with people actually deserving and from that list the fans can chose the starters.
> 
> Like don't you think people would feel weird playing in an all-star game knowing that everyone on the bench and a whole bunch of players not in the game are playing better than them/have actually played that year.


No, at least I wouldn't. Because yes they're playing better than me but I'm still an All-Star, I'd be happy that the fans all voted for me and wanted to see me play in an All-Star Game whether I'm average 30 or 3 points a game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> ray's horrid shooting and perk missing game 7 is what cost them last year, mainly perk missing game 7. all those damn offensive rebounds.


Those things just made Celtics less dimensional...As you saw the Celtics had trouble scoring because when Ray Allen got cold, who picked up the slack? It sure wasnt Rondo because he can't which makes Pierce's job harder...If Rondo did pick up the slack, Boston would've won the series probably in 6..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No, at least I wouldn't. Because yes they're playing better than me but I'm still an All-Star, I'd be happy that the fans all voted for me and wanted to see me play in an All-Star Game whether I'm average 30 or 3 points a game.


Ok...

Regardless, the game should be played between the best players, that's the point of an all-star game. The NBA needs to take some responsibility to ensure that happens. They don't need to take in completely out of the fans hands but at least ensure guys who aren't even playing aren't leading in votes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Ok...
> 
> Regardless, the game should be played between the best players, that's the point of an all-star game. The NBA needs to take some responsibility to ensure that happens. They don't need to take in completely out of the fans hands but at least ensure guys who aren't even playing aren't leading in votes.


Yeah but obviously the fans don't wanna see guys like Andrew Bynum & Nene playing over Yao. The fans only get select 10 players out of 24, and out of the 10 players that the fans select 90% of them deserve to be playing in the games. Adding in the players getting injured, the league's coaches choose at least 16 players while the fans only choose 10 so I think that is more than enough players who are playing well enough for an All-Star season. I don't see why it's a big deal that Yao's leading the voting, he's been leading the voting for West centers since his rookie year so I don't see why all of a sudden the fans would stop voting for him, it's not like he's gonna play anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think the fans really care one way of another. They just vote for the players they are most familiar with. As long as it's an exciting game that's all they really want.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fans have always been horrible at voting, the casuals don't really pay attention to guys like Love, Nene, Camby, etc. that are on bad teams but playing really well. Come on now, a retired won the MVP in 1992 for the all-star game. Should Magic have even been in that game? No.

Fans should get to pick the backups, otherwise we'd have players like AI way out of their prime playing, if he didn't refuse, just because they're popular.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I say keep it the way it is. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just mentioned something wrong with it. AI made it last year, it did not AT ALL deserve to get in. Ming would easily make it this year and he only played what 3 games? Johson made it in '92 and won the MVP and he was retired. I think there is a lot wrong with the fans voting.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yao's probably not even gonna play in the All-Star game due to his injury. Which lets David Stern pick his replacement. I'm sure he'll pick someone who is at least somewhat deserving. 

Personally, I think he should pick Pau or Duncan as a Center which would let another deserving forward (Blake, Lamar, Jefferson, Love, etc) in. Or they can set up a minimum number of games played in the season (ie. 20, 25, etc) up to the All-Star game which would eliminate guys like Yao, Bynum, and other undeserving, injury prone players from being voted into the game.

edit: Didn't even realize I exceeded 3,000 posts. Yay! I guess.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I think it would make sense to have a ballet, basically a short lists of potential all-stars.

I don't understand the system now though so idk. Are people voting from the entire league? Or is it just a standard ballet that was probably made at the beginning of the year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think you get the entire league to vote for from the start of the year and you can pick from there.

It's hard for casuals to know any players that don't get much air time so they probably vote for who they know, ala Bynum and Ming.

Pau should have been voted for C because so far this year that's what he has played.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, even baseball has a better system then that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I just mentioned something wrong with it. AI made it last year, it did not AT ALL deserve to get in. Ming would easily make it this year and he only played what 3 games? Johson made it in '92 and won the MVP and he was retired. I think there is a lot wrong with the fans voting.


You guys make it seem like they're voting in A.I., Tracy McGrady, Vince Carter, Juwan Howard, & Jermaine O'Neal in as the complete starting 5.

They leading votegetters so far are all guys who would've made the ASG regardless aside from Yao. Rondo/D. Wade/LeBron/K.G./Howard and CP3/Kobe/Melo/Durant. So I don't see the big deal because Yao's getting voted in when you know, I know, and the whole league knows that he won't play. And even if he did play it's because the fans want to see it, hence why they voted him in. The ASG is something for the fans after all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There are clearly improvements to the system that could be made without taking the decision out of the fans hands. Why not improve the system when there are improvements that could be made? It doesn't have to be broken to make improvements.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

STAT should get in instead of KG, and Rose should get in instead of Rondo. They both could get in, but the fact that the best players don't get in to make the best possible ASG is just sad, instead of the most popular get in which aren't always the best. Love is having an incredible year by anyone's standard yet he's only ninth in voting. Does that seem fair that these player don't while others do?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You know what, for me it's not even about that. As long as they are all great players in the game I'm fine with it, regardless if someone may be having an even better year. But Shaq and Yao at the top of votes; that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> STAT should get in instead of KG, and Rose should get in instead of Rondo. They both could get in, but the fact that the best players don't get in to make the best possible ASG is just sad, instead of the most popular get in which aren't always the best. Love is having an incredible year by anyone's standard yet he's only ninth in voting. Does that seem fair that these player don't while others do?


Yeah I know Amar'e should be starting over K.G., which he probably will end up doing since he's about to pass K.G. up voting but either way both men would've made it.

Rondo is having a phenomenal season so I don't see any reason why any PG in the East would be starting over him.

It doesn't matter if Kevin Love is ninth in voting because he's gonna make it anyway. You guys fail to realize that bench players play more minutes than the starters. Take at look at the 2010 ASG, Chris Bosh & Rondo both played more minutes than K.G. & Joe Johnson who beat them out in voting, well Johnson was A.I.'s replacement but you get the point. Or how Deron Williams & Pau Gasol played more minutes than Steve Nash & Tim Duncan who started over them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm kinda fine with that too, but I have the problem with the reasoning has to why they're getting in. They could be having a horrible season yet still get in because of name recognition, that's my problem with it. Fans don't care about advanced stats, they just want people they know in the ASG instead of giving others a chance to show what they got.

Rondo's season looks phenomenal only because of the assists. Do you realize how many scorers he's got on his team? Pierce, Allen, KG, and Shaq can all score the basket so it isn't very hard for him to rack up the assists. Rose is playing on an MVP level with at least one of the Bulls' key big man out for nearly every game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

None of what your saying doesn't mean they can't make a quick easy fix to solve an obvious problem.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets should've traded Melo earlier in season, now they are screwed because they will be forced to take the "best" deal available which may be even a bigger robbery of a trade than the Pau Gasol one


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Those things just made Celtics less dimensional...As you saw the Celtics had trouble scoring because when Ray Allen got cold, who picked up the slack? It sure wasnt Rondo because he can't which makes Pierce's job harder...If Rondo did pick up the slack, Boston would've won the series probably in 6..


rondo was good in game 7 man, it wasn't one of his best games but he is a distributor first, it's not his job to win the game, he passes it to people to win the game. ray was ice cold, pierce was off, sheed, kg, and rondo were pretty solid from what i remember.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> rondo was good in game 7 man, it wasn't one of his best games but he is a distributor first, it's not his job to win the game, he passes it to people to win the game. ray was ice cold, pierce was off, sheed, kg, and rondo were pretty solid from what i remember.


Every game Lakers left him open to basically double another person..Rondo taking advantage of that would've made Celtics job much easier..All the time the Celtics have these late game scoring droughts. Don't you think if Rondo could get buckets it would help? .Who cares if he's a distributor first, Nash & Kidd are but in their prime they could also get buckets when another scorer was struggling. Rondo is not there yet and it takes away from Boston, but ppl don't care to believe it because Boston still wins games despite Rondo's lack of ability to score..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea, Kobe would leave him wide open and go to do double teams on KG, Allen, and Pierce and Rondo never made him pay for doing that as much as he could have. If Rondo had a good midrange/outside shot then Kobe couldn't stand near the paint while guarding him because all Rondo is really good at his driving in and doing lay-ups.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Added bookies for a couple of todays games for those that care.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nba-betting/


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i honestly can't remember the details of rondo in that series, i do know the last 2 games he won the game for them with his offense in the clutch.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Added bookies for a couple of todays games for those that care.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nba-betting/


Do the Laker game plzzzzzzzzzzz

Any day you feel like doing NBA betting I'll freakn bet (unless I go busto)
IDK it's fairly fun since I only bet real money on bigger games and stuff


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The odds aren't worth it. Unless your betting on the Hornets which I doubt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> i honestly can't remember the details of rondo in that series, i do know the last 2 games he won the game for them with his offense in the clutch.


Yeah he had like 17 pts in each of those games..But that's the problem, 17 pts is a big game scoring wise for him..He didn't score 20+ once in the series


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Betting isn't worth it when you only have only 143 credits. 

Looking forward to the reaction Amare gets in Phoenix.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3jMAiIII2M


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've called Rondo, "Raon" (cause he doesn't have a J) so much that when people on TV say Rajon ... there's a solid 3 seconds of me being like WTF they said his name wrong.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ That's cute.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver needs to trade Melo already. They're much better without him. Guy isn't placing any effort.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just wish that Melo could be a little more classier about it, I mean, I know he doesn't wanna stay in Denver but shit at least LeBron didn't start slacking off until the playoffs. I can tell Melo really doesn't wanna be there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_ESPN.com_


> The New Jersey Nets' latest attempt to acquire Denver's Carmelo Anthony involves the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Sources with knowledge of the talks confirmed the Nets and Nuggets have hatched a three-way trade proposal that would land Nuggets guard Chauncey Billups and Pistons guard Rip Hamilton alongside Anthony in New Jersey.
> 
> ...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers win and Kobe passes Oscar Robertson =)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*NBA Trade Pitch: Danny Granger to the Spurs for Richard Jefferson*

Spurs get: Danny Granger
Pacers get: Richard Jefferson, DeJuan Blair, George Hill


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs do that trade and they'll regret in..I'm a big Granger fan, but Dejuan Blair's toughness and knack to get boards is something that they can't replace


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah , if I were a Spurs fan IDK how I'd feel about that

Granger is an absolute monster and is young so he'd be good for the future

But RJ is having an insane year , Blair works his ass off and Hill is super solid
The Spurs are playing almost perfect basketball so I'm not sure I'd go mixing things up and messing with chemistry


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That trade would not appeal to me at all if I was a Spurs fan. Granger is an amazing player but under a system like they have in San Antonia I don't think he'd really play much more of a role than Jefferson does. San Antonio relies so much on 4 or 5 guys playing an equal role in getting wins, they really have no need for an elite scorer on this team. His touches will be limited, he isn't going to get the 18 shots a game that he does with Indiana when you factor in Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Neal, etc. This also eliminated a key to their future in the paint and their main guy off the bench right now. I don't think Splitter is ready to play the minutes Blair gets. It's way too much of a price to pay I'd say.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how much longer is duncan gonna play though? i know spurs have the best record in the league right now, but it might not be bad to trade for a superstar who still has years of his prime ahead. u are giving up more pieces, but it's like 2 bishops and a pawn 4 a queen. i haven't watched the spurs much like i did last year, but blair makes a lot of bonehead plays, and hill is average. jeffersons value is as high as it ever will be again, i don't think it'd be dumb to pull the trigger. trigger or stay put, spurs are contenders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> *NBA Trade Pitch: Danny Granger to the Spurs for Richard Jefferson*
> 
> Spurs get: Danny Granger
> Pacers get: Richard Jefferson, DeJuan Blair, George Hill


Horrible idea.

Now if the trade was just Granger for Jefferson then yeah I'd agree with it but not adding Blair & Hill. Blair & Hill are two key players on the Spurs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Granger for Jefferson? Zero percent chance Indiana does that. None.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> how much longer is duncan gonna play though? i know spurs have the best record in the league right now, but it might not be bad to trade for a superstar who still has years of his prime ahead. u are giving up more pieces, but it's like 2 bishops and a pawn 4 a queen. i haven't watched the spurs much like i did last year, but blair makes a lot of bonehead plays, and hill is average. jeffersons value is as high as it ever will be again, i don't think it'd be dumb to pull the trigger. trigger or stay put, spurs are contenders.


For replacing Duncan? I guess. But That's what they hope Splitter will do. Blair is a work in progress but he is an incredibly hard worker. He's getting a quick pull this year when he doesn't have his shot early but when he plays good minutes he usually has good numbers in steals and rebounds and good enough in points. I don't see why they should mess with the system they have going this year. As the deal stands they are giving up 3 key pieces to their team to replace them with a guy that probably won't do much more than Jefferson is this year given the way San Antonio plays the game. It doesn't make much sense to me. San Antonio isn't really a team to look for elite players anyway and they've been consistently good for years.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Earl "THE MOTHAFUCKING" Boykins baby!!:evil:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Found out some good news.

K.G. might make his return on Monday and Perkins is returning in three weeks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Earl "THE MOTHAFUCKING" Boykins baby!!:evil:


More clutch than Kobe nowadays.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> More clutch than Kobe nowadays.


How many game winners does Kobe have this season? LOL


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers haven't really had many close games. You can't see Kobe ain't clutch when they're either winning by 10+ or losing by 10+ late.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

More bookies up today for those that care. I'll put them up as long as they get good activity so consider it a trial period right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> How many game winners does Kobe have this season? LOL


Kobe is the Peyton Manning of the NBA comes through clutch in regular season, but his clutchness wears off in playoffs..

and Earl Boykins is being Earl Boykins again, he has one good season every 3-4 years then goes MIA again..


and I thought they said Perkins wouldn't return to late February? I wonder whose minutes get cut a bit when he returns


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe's won 5 championships yet his clutchness goes away in the playoffs? Did you only watch the Boston series last year because in every other series he was insane in the clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe's won 5 championships yet his clutchness goes away in the playoffs? Did you only watch the Boston series last year because in every other series he was insane in the clutch.


Out of the those 5 rings, how many of those series went beyond 5 games?

Majority of clutch shots were hit by others..Robert Horry's over the Kings..Fisher over the Spurs, last year Ron Artest had the big put back over the Suns and Gasol had the put back over the Thunder...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'll take ray allen as clutchest player in the game despite the lakers disaster. the amount of 3's he's made in the last minute of games is off the charts. when perk gets back he'll start alongside kg, with shaq and baby off the bench. j.o's minutes will go by the wayside, he's already complaining about his knee again, that's a permanant problem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Out of the those 5 rings, how many of those series went beyond 5 games?
> 
> Majority of clutch shots were hit by others..Robert Horry's over the Kings..Fisher over the Spurs, last year Ron Artest had the big put back over the Suns and Gasol had the put back over the Thunder...


Again, Kobe went nuts on the Suns and Jazz. They may not have been the game winners but late in the game he carried them. He did horrible in game 7 against the Celtics, but so did everyone on the team. Artest did the best in that game and that is saying something. However, Kobe did destroy the Celtics in game 6 which was also an elimation game. You can't question his clutchness because of one bad game and not hitting every game winner, there is more to it than that.

Ray Allen is not the clutchest player, not even close. He actually only had one good game in that whole series against the Lakers and I really haven't seen much clutchness from in the playoffs. He doesn't get it done as much in the playoffs as he does in the regular season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Again, Kobe went nuts on the Suns and Jazz. They may not have been the game winners but late in the game he carried them. He did horrible in game 7 against the Celtics, but so did everyone on the team. Artest did the best in that game and that is saying something. However, Kobe did destroy the Celtics in game 6 which was also an elimation game. You can't question his clutchness because of one bad game and not hitting every game winner, there is more to it than that.
> 
> Ray Allen is not the clutchest player, not even close. He actually only had one good game in that whole series against the Lakers and *I really haven't seen much clutchness from in the playoffs.* He doesn't get it done as much in the playoffs as he does in the regular season.


You must've never seen the Celtics/Bulls 1st round series. Ray Allen hit like 3 or 4 buzzer beaters in that series alone.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he made plenty in the playoffs, although his struggles are more glorified since when he slumps, he SLUMPS. it seems like any time the celts pull out a close one, ray knocked down a clutch 3.... he'll probably do it tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Again, being clutch is more than buzzbeaters, and do you have anything more recent than 2 years ago from the first round against a bad defense team.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how bout the first game this year against miami? he did it a couple nights ago too. i can try to look online for better stats cuz i'm not good at remembering details, i just know the gyst, and that's that he knocks down big shots pretty much every night.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I havent seen Kobe hit a game winner in the playoffs since the PHX series 4-5 years ago when Lakers lost in 7...Honestly, I think LeBron has more playoff game winners than Kobe if I remember correctly..LeBron has the one against Detroit, one against the Wizards and one vs. Orlando..

Ray Allen had some big ones against the Bulls...Especially that 3 he hit over Noah to win them the game but overall he's not Boston's guy it's Pierce


btw clutch is considered when the player comes through in the last 25 seconds of a game based on a site who used to carry those stats...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/columns/story?columnist=forsberg_chris&id=5874058

took me 2 secs to find that. and ray is much clutcher than pierce. pierce is much more likely to force a baqd shot or turn it over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> how bout the first game this year against miami? he did it a couple nights ago too. i can try to look online for better stats cuz i'm not good at remembering details, i just know the gyst, and that's that he knocks down big shots pretty much every night.


Trust me Chico, I know what he is capable of in the regular season. He hits shots nonstop late when they need it, but in the playoffs I don't see it nearly as much.



HeatWave said:


> I havent seen Kobe hit a game winner in the playoffs since the PHX series 4-5 years ago when Lakers lost in 7...Honestly, I think LeBron has more playoff game winners than Kobe if I remember correctly..LeBron has the one against Detroit, one against the Wizards and one vs. Orlando..
> 
> Ray Allen had some big ones against the Bulls...Especially that 3 he hit over Noah to win them the game but overall he's not Boston's guy it's Pierce


Again, when you are talking about how clutch a player adavance statistics usually measure it from the 5 minute mark in the 4th in a close game. Not everything has to be game winner to show you're clutch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Again, being clutch is more than buzzbeaters, and do you have anything more recent than 2 years ago from the first round against a bad defense team.







Wow aren't you ironic?

You're saying that Ray Allen is only clutch in the regular season but yet you're trying to defend Kobe.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well it's about clutchness in general i thought, not just playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's see Kobe has been in the playoffs nearly his whole career, gone to finals 7 times, and been a big part of all those games. He has been a lot of help in the clutch, and I go from the 5 minute mark not just the last minute, so yes that is why I'm defending him.

No Chico, just talking about playoffs. I've seen what Allen does teams late in games and how unstoppable he can become.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Let's see Kobe has been in the playoffs nearly his whole career, gone to finals 7 times, and been a big part of all those games. He has been a lot of help in the clutch, and I go from the 5 minute mark not just the last minute, so yes that is why I'm defending him.
> 
> No Chico, just talking about playoffs. I've seen what Allen does teams late in games and how unstoppable he can become.


Despite the fact that in pretty much all of the clutch situations I've ever seen he wasn't involved in.

2002 - Robert Horry beat the Kings
2004 - Derek Fisher beat the Spurs
2010 - Pau Gasol beat the Thunder, Artest beat the Suns, Derek Fisher in game 2 of the Finals, everyone except Kobe in game 7.

Clutch is not the last 5 minutes, it's in the last minute and a half or so of a game, where the fuck you got 5 minutes from is beyond me.

Off-topic: Does anyone else hate NBA.TV games. The commentary sucks so much, I never knew how much good commentary meant until I watched NBA.TV games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, if Melo goes to Jersey along with Rip and Chauncey, it'll be what should have been in Detroit. Except, of course, Chaucey and Rip are washed up. But still...



notorious_187 said:


> Wow aren't you ironic?


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> So, if Melo goes to Jersey along with Rip and Chauncey, it'll be what should have been in Detroit. Except, of course, Chaucey and Rip are washed up. But still...
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


I don't see any point in anyone trading for Melo if he already said that only team he'll sign an extension with is the Knicks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're going to New York soon enough. But yes, I see the appeal of the Knicks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Despite the fact that in pretty much all of the clutch situations I've ever seen he wasn't involved in.
> 
> 2002 - Robert Horry beat the Kings
> 2004 - Derek Fisher beat the Spurs
> ...


Even if it isn't last 5 minutes all you're doing is naming gamewinners. Gamewinners aren't everything and the fuck are you getting on about "everyone except Kobe in game 7"

http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=300617013

Tell me who did good on the Lakers in that game? Nobody shot well, and Kobe may not have not well but he was rebounding out of his mind to get extra possessions and getting those defense boards too. Guess who hit those clutch FTs late in game 7? That was Kobe.

Oh, and look how good your precious Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did. Not so hot either are they?

I get the 5 minutes from that's the point where every possession becomes very critical. That doesn't start at the minute mark, it starts way before that. Playing clutch is just playing well in extreme pressure situations and that's what Kobe does.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Billups agent has already came out and said if he's traded to Nets he'll immediately request a buyout so scratch that trade


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Billups agent has already came out and said if he's traded to Nets he'll immediately request a buyout so scratch that trade


He's too much of a cunt to play half a season in New Jersey?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Even if it isn't last 5 minutes all you're doing is naming gamewinners. Gamewinners aren't everything and the fuck are you getting on about "everyone except Kobe in game 7"
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=300617013
> 
> ...


Why do I waste my time arguing with someone who just can't admit that Kobe isn't clutch in the playoffs.

You're the first person that I've ever heard say that someone is clutch because they hit a couple shots in the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter.

And why are you dragging Ray Allen & Paul Pierce into this? What do they have to do with the fact that Kobe isn't as clutch in the playoffs as you make him out to be.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't know about this 5 minute business. clutch to me is the last minute. if you're gonna say last 5, might as well just say the 4th. we're talking about shots that can make u or break u, you're not making or breaking anything with 5 minutes left in the game. and 10 and 9 on that clutch list are playoff shots he made on the c's that aren't from the bulls series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> He's too much of a cunt to play half a season in New Jersey?


Well you gotta remember his family is probably located out in Denver and last thing he'd probably want to do is re-locate to NJ and possibly somewhere else in the summer..Combine that with the fact NJ likely has 0-5% chance of making the playoffs, that's probably why he immediately would ask for a buyout..Just my take though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do I waste my time arguing with someone who just can't admit that Kobe isn't clutch in the playoffs.
> 
> You're the first person that I've ever heard say that someone is clutch because they hit a couple shots in the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter.
> 
> And why are you dragging Ray Allen & Paul Pierce into this? What do they have to do with the fact that Kobe isn't as clutch in the playoffs as you make him out to be.





Wikipedia said:


> A "clutch" athlete is one who performs well in pivotal or high pressure situations. This includes many instances where a good performance means the difference between a win and a loss. Being on many championship teams (preferably with different franchises, or in different seasons with different teammates) seems to help a player's reputation for being clutch, but it is no guarantee in and of itself. Seizing upon one's opportunities in pressure situations is the common thread among all "clutch" players, though, as a player's poor past performance will be forgotten if he/she can make one big play under pressure. Of course, the opposite of being "clutch" is being a "choker," or one who is, by definition, never clutch, a player doomed to fail in any and all pressure-packed situations.


That's what clutch means. In critical situations late in games Kobe comes through in the playoffs. 

Why did I bring Pierce and Allen in this? Because someone said everyone was clutch in game 7 except Kobe, you meant the Lakers but I was just showing you that Allen and Pierce also weren't very clutch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's what clutch means. In critical situations late in games Kobe comes through in the playoffs.
> 
> Why did I bring Pierce and Allen in this? Because someone said everyone was clutch in game 7 except Kobe, you meant the Lakers but I was just showing you that Allen and Pierce also weren't very clutch.


That article is very nice but that still doesn't convince me that hitting a shot with 5 minutes left to go is "clutch".


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not saying you make a shot and you're clutch of all a sudden. He hits tough shots when they need it, just ask the Suns because he raped their double team last year in game 5 and as nearly unstoppable late.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But when it was do or die Kobe airballed the shot.

Damn D. Rose killed Rondo in the 1st half.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you're fed the ball by your teammates and consistently covert those touches into points in the last 5 minutes, then you're clutch. If you hit a game-winning shot, then you're also clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is Gasol clutch?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well according to Notorious he got one tip in for a game winner so he MUST be clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But he gets touches and scores within the final 5 minutes of a game too...I personally wouldn't call Gasol clutch..I'd just call him another "go to guy"


So, would yall consider Gasol clutch?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Borderline.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well according to Notorious he got one tip in for a game winner so he MUST be clutch.


Well according to you, he's made a basket in the last 5 minutes of the game so he is a clutch without a doubt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When he gets his touches he can be clutch. Kobe sometimes overtakes the game and doesn't let any of his post players shoot, but when given the chances he usually does produce.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics are about to lose this game, they've been playing very, very sloppy.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo just became Rose's bitch tonight. Embarassing effort overall by the Celtics.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Rondo just became Rose's bitch tonight. Embarassing effort overall by the Celtics.


Rondo always had that nonchalant type of attitude against certain guards in this league...In the finals he played a few steps slow against Fisher, last night he played a few steps slow against Rose, and the same against Felton..Never understood that, it's like he doesnt want to try as hard


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well he's only been back from injury a little while and it was a back to back game, but it's true, his effort isn't always the same. looking forward to the next time they play new orleans, that's a game he could put up record numbers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dont' know what others consider 'clutch' but ...

Here's a list of Kobe's game winners and eventual game winners. It's truly a remarkable list and I'm sure the guys who made it put forth a lot of effort into it. I highlighted every game that was in the Playoffs and/or Finals. Hopefully, I didn't make any mistakes copying the list.



JUST-MING said:


> *Kobe Bryant, List of Game Winners:*
> 
> - YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWOwv0tqtwA
> (No. 8, No. 9, No. 10, No. 11, No. 12, No. 14, No. 15, No. 16, No. 17)
> ...


source - http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=78986&highlight=winners+nbawire - JUST-MING

Thought I'd post it for those arguing about Kobe and him being clutch or not in the Playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Warriors down double-digits to the Clippers? C'mon man. Monta only has eleven points though so I guess it's expected.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/columns/story?columnist=haberstroh_tom&page=KobeLeBronclutch-101222

http://www.prosportsdaily.com/forums/showthread.php?t=572025

Read those and make up your own conclusion about Kobe being "clutch"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was a pretty off game for Ellis. 4-19 from the field. I'm pretty ecstatic though because I'm facing him this week in FBB and this head to head match up is going right down to the wire.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pick up Deandre Jordan of the Clippers..fantasy wise the guy has been giving me 20+ pt nights as of late..He gave me a 38 pt night earlier in the week


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Rondo always had that nonchalant type of attitude against certain guards in this league...In the finals he played a few steps slow against Fisher, last night he played a few steps slow against Rose, and the same against Felton..Never understood that, it's like he doesnt want to try as hard





shutupchico said:


> well he's only been back from injury a little while and it was a back to back game, but it's true, his effort isn't always the same. looking forward to the next time they play new orleans, that's a game he could put up record numbers.


Yeah I agree. But his performance wasn't too shabby. He was one of the few guys who actually showed up at the 2nd half and the game overall. Baby deserves the blame for the loss. He kept jacking up 20 ft shots and missing it. Also only 2 rebounds for a starting PF! Inexcusable!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors win ugh.:cussin: DeMar DeRozan is disrupting the Tank Nation agenda.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If was against the Kings mind you. You can suck pretty hard and still beat them.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> If was against the Kings mind you. You can suck pretty hard and still beat them.


They should've tanked harder. They can't get the first draft pick if they keep winning.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> They should've tanked harder. They can't get the first draft pick if they keep winning.


and get who?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

PG is the least of their worries.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


>


A guy who has played about 10 games all year?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bayless is their point guard of the future.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Bayless is their point guard of the future.


No he isn't.

This man is and his partner in crime:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Varejao out for the season. This is going to be hard for the Raptors to out-tank. It's all up to Kleiza now for the Raptors to get the Number 1 Pick. It's going to be a hard tank fight though.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, lets see if we can go over what has happened this year shall we?

Lakers have started out slow once again just like last year, and they'll most likely bounce right back
Celtics after a dominant start are now getting their asses kicked by injuries
Dallas after an amazing start have now lost Caron Butler for the rest of the season, there for putting their finals chances down the toilet despite beating all the other top notch teams in the NBA
Spurs continue to dominate
Heat are now playing like the Chicago Bulls of the 90s after getting their asses kicked by all the good teams
The Cavaliers are now doing the exact opposite of what they did the past two years, which was win, thanks Lebron, you ******
Bulls continue to impress as the combo of Boozer and Rose looks great
Amare looks like the next MVP
Kevin Durant isn't performing to everyone's expectations, and he's having a lot of games where he's being out performed by his teammate, Westbrook

Man this season sucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Potential three-way trade that's in negotiation and could become complete as early as this week.

Nets receive Carmelo Anthony, Rip Hamilton, & Chauncey Billups
Nuggets receive Devin Harris, Derrick Favors, & Anthony Morrow, and 2 first round picks from NJ & Detroit
Pistons receive Troy Murphy & Johan Petro

Adding to the fact that Melo says he'll sign an extension with the Nets if they expand their roster.

If that trade does happen, the Nets still have a chance at the playoffs for this year as a 6-8th seed spot.

Problem with this trade is that the only team it benefits is the Nets. It hurts the Nuggets tremendously and as for the Pistons, it doesn't make them any better than what they are.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"Nets & Pistons were operating under belief there was an agreement. DEN wants NJ to take more money back."....game over?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> This man is and his partner in crime:


No. Calderon turns 30 this year and Bayless is 22...

Calderon will be traded. Hell they had him traded before the season started and the league vetoed it. Once a team wants him for depth or whatever other reason he will be gone.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

james just put on a clinic in oregon


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miller sucks for missing two potential game winners while being wide open.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat needs to start playing Mike Miller more and Carlos Arroyo less..But even though LeBron said him & Wade can't win the MVP anymore, if he gets it this year it won't surprise anyone...Would it?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The refs are fucking up in the Lakers/Knicks game. Just let both the teams play, it's fucking basketball not ballroom dancing.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Miller sucks for missing two potential game winners while being wide open.


Who the hell decided to let Andre Miller take the game winning JUMP SHOT?
If he drives to the basketball it's w/e ... but what's he shoot ... like 8% from the field?



And the Lakers just crusheddddddddd the Knicks
woot andddd woot


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Heat needs to start playing Mike Miller more and Carlos Arroyo less..But even though LeBron said him & Wade can't win the MVP anymore, if he gets it this year it won't surprise anyone...Would it?


Very much so. There are a lot people playing really well this year and are having great MVP type seasons. James stats are down, though they are still very imrpessive, but it is a lot easier for him on the Heat than it was on the Cavs. He doesn't get double teamed nearly as much, he doesn't always have to carry, and he he has two other superstars with him. Someone else deserves it this year.

I don't think Miller was actually suppose to shoot, I think he was going create the play but then James fell and that him with plenty of room to shoot from the free throw line and he missed...twice.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> and get who?


perry jones or enes kanter


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> perry jones or enes kanter


Another Bargnani? Just trade down or something...Toronto needs a hammer in the paint


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Should be easy wins tonight for Chicago and Boston

Chicago vs Detroit.
Boston vs Houston.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

to be fair kanter has 20+ pounds on andrea and weighs more than dwight

raps are desperate for size, this guy would be a perfect fit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Overall, I'm not a big fan of European big men in terms of physical toughness and being able to guard big men in the league..Just me though


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm with you

i'd be cool with having sullinger too


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Inching closer and closer to Melo!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

jersey should get melo, i wanna see them relevant... since i've been drafted to them in 2k11 i'm a nets fan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No love for Barnes? I'd much rather get Barnes over Kanter and Jones.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you're a laker so it doesn't matter

just about everyone is expecting jones to go first overall anyway


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics lose their #1 spot to the Heat thanks to the Rockets great 2nd half that led to their demise, oh and also Rondo's passing.

And I think this may be my first time noticing, but good god Luke Harangody's jumper is ugly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Barnes is the better defender and he is still working on improving his offensive game, Jones is basically the opposite with good offense and is improving his defense. Jones is ability to ball handle at his height is impressive though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How did Boston lose to a Rockets team without Kevin Martin playing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because a 6'0" PG took over SG and Allen couldn't guard him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at the people who were criticizing miami in this thread early on in the season


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> lol at the people who were criticizing miami in this thread early on in the season


I'm stickin to what I said though...No way on god's green earth they make it to the NBA finals this year..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they'll be ready for the celts in the ecf 

series will go to 7, and could go either way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> they'll be ready for the celts in the ecf
> 
> series will go to 7, and could go either way.


They won't be the Celtics and the series won't go to 7. Did you watch either of their games this season? The Heat simply got beat and shutdown, and no it doesn't matter that it was the beginning of the season. Look at the previous years that the LBJ, DWade, and Bosh played the Celtics, each time tey were able to limit them enough to beat their team easily.

It doesn't mattter that the Heat are doing well now because the Celts are still the better and more complete team and won't lose to Heat in the playoffs when they have all their players back and they're healthy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

2006 dallas swept the season series over miami, who won?

2007 cleveland swept the season series over san antonio, who won?

2009 orlando swept the season series over the lakers, who won?

you need to quit being ignorant. the postseason is when it matters and it's played on the court. they've found their touch now and the heat will be ready for boston by the time the playoffs come around.

pretty sure it would be ridiculous for me to say the spurs are going to sweep la because they embarrassed them in their last meeting, so i don't know what you're getting at.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm calling either Celtics vs. Lakers III or Celtics vs. Spurs aka The Battle of the Old Guys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm going to wait till after the trade deadline to make any formal claims about who I think will win the Eastern conference final. It's tough though because it may not even come down to who's the most skilled team. Coaching can be a key contributor to who wins a play off series. Miami has a lot of big men who can go out and play hack-a-Shaq so I don't expect him to see anymore than 17-20 minutes a night (to avoid possessions being wasted my missed free throws). It's not like they have to worry about any of them getting in foul trouble as they can just send someone else out there that's equally washed up who hasn't been good to average since the early to mid parts of the last decade. Now if the Heat can actually get a legit big man then they could be the NBA champions as far as I'm concerned. Unfortunately for them they don't really have anyone to give-up.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm sure they're going to have their eyes on landry and randolph in the off-season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i'm sure they're going to have their eyes on landry and randolph in the off-season.


But those are two power forwards who aren't good at the center position.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah they need a legit centre, not a forward.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i must be the only one noticing his work with memphis as of late. randolph doesn't and wouldn't suck especially playing alongside a big like bosh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i must be the only one noticing his work with memphis as of late. randolph doesn't and wouldn't suck especially playing alongside a big like bosh.


Yeah but he's not a center, I would say the best 2 centers in the upcoming F.A. are Kendrick Perkins & Tyson Chandler and Perkins will more than likely resign with the Celtics so that leaves Chandler.

But Zach Randolph is highly underrated, I remember my friend telling me how when he went to the ASG in Dallas, how he got pissed when Zach Randolph signed his stuff because he thought that Randolph sucked. Despite the fact, that he'd never seen Randolph play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, this is true but he still is a forward on that team with Gasol being the centre. Him being with Bosh might work though because Bosh would have the speed and Randolph the size in the paint. 

There are still Centres available though and if they want a point guard as well they can't spend the kind of money that Randolph makes (17+ million this year).

Nene, Denver Nuggets - $11.4 million – Early Termination Option ($11.6 million)
Marc Gasol, Memphis Grizzlies - $3.6 million – Unrestricted
Tyson Chandler, Dallas Mavericks - $12.6 million – Unrestricted
*Yao Ming, Houston Rockets - $17.7 million - Unrestricted
Kendrick Perkins, Boston Celtics - $4.9 million – Unrestricted
*Greg Oden, Portland Trail Blazers - $6.8 million – Restricted ($8.8 million Qualifying Offer)
DeAndre Jordan, L.A. Clippers - $0.9 million – Unrestricted*

Those are the guys worth to somewhat worth looking at that are "available". A couple of them would obviously need intense physicals before they even consider adding them to the roster. Some would obviously be more affordable than others.

I really think they need a solid point guard too though because point guard by committee really isn't a custom of elite teams. They may even be able to get away with centre by committee if they could get a legit point guard.


Aaron Brooks, Houston Rockets - $2.0 million – Restricted ($3.0 million Qualifying Offer)
Andre Miller, Portland Trail Blazers - $7.3 million – Team Option ($7.8 million)
Mo Williams, Cleveland Cavaliers - $9.3 million – Early Termination Option ($8.3 million)
Goran Dragic, Phoenix Suns - $2.0 million – Team Option ($2.1 million)
Leandro Barbosa, Toronto Raptors - $7.1 million – Player Option ($7.6 million)
Rodney Stuckey, Detroit Pistons - $2.8 million – Restricted ($3.9 million Qualifying Offer)
Mario Chalmers, Miami HEAT - $0.9 million – Unrestricted*
Pooh Jeter, Sacramento Kings - $0.5 million – Team Option ($0.8 million)

Those are the guys I'd look at there. I've included some young guys as they pretty much have an opportunity to completely revamp their PG position as both Chalmers and Arroyo are free agents.

Stuckey and his 3.9 million qualifying would be pretty temping I would think for the Heat. Obviously the Pistons can match any offer they make but I'd at least give it a shot. 

Aaron Brooks can probably easily be signed out of Houston as they have Lowry with a big contract that they will want to make the full time starting point guard. He obviously will cost the Heat quite a bit though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

then let's call him a 6'9, 260 pound non-center that averages as many boards and points as dwight howard..

anyway, isn't nene an unrestricted free agent come this summer?

edit, thanks for clarifying jm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Nene has the option to leave his contract if he wants to which would make him an UFA. Given the transition that's going to happen in Denver he quite possibly could be looking to leave town. He will cost a lot I'm sure though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> 2006 dallas swept the season series over miami, who won?
> 
> 2007 cleveland swept the season series over san antonio, who won?
> 
> ...


It's not just the games it how they match up against them. Who's going to able to defend Rondo from driving into the post. Who's going to defend KG? Lebron and Wade and only do so much on the defense side of the ball and all of the Heat's bigs are pretty bad on defense other than Anthony.

Playoff games are also tougher than the regular season ones, the games are slower and teams are more prepared to stop the other team's biggest threats. KG can shut down Bosh, and they'll get something done to slow down LBJ and DWade. THen what will the Heat do? Live and die from the 3 point land because basically all their others are capable of doing on the offensive side of the ball.

Boston is a complete team with a lot of depth, the Heat have basically DWade, LBJ, Bosh, and Miller then a bunch of low quality players. They are not built very well for the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It's not just the games it how they match up against them. Who's going to able to defend Rondo from driving into the post. Who's going to defend KG? Lebron and Wade and only do so much on the defense side of the ball and all of the Heat's bigs are pretty bad on defense other than Anthony.
> 
> Playoff games are also tougher than the regular season ones, the games are slower and teams are more prepared to stop the other team's biggest threats. KG can shut down Bosh, and they'll get something done to slow down LBJ and DWade. THen what will the Heat do? Live and die from the 3 point land because basically all their others are capable of doing on the offensive side of the ball.
> 
> Boston is a complete team with a lot of depth, the Heat have basically DWade, LBJ, Bosh, and Miller then a bunch of low quality players. They are not built very well for the playoffs.


This.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fortunately for the Heat they have time to win a championship as their core is obviously still young. Several Boston players are entering their twilight of there already so I would give them the edge there too, just based on a now or never attitude. Heat need a few more pieces to be elite. Miami is only 20th on the payroll though so they do have room to add players. I expect them to be very active in landing both a big and a PG this off-season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not saying they don't have a good future because in two years Boston will most likely lose a couple of those players, but they do also have some good young players, but there is a very low chance of them being able to match up well and beat the Celtics. To win in the playoffs you need depth and the Heat don't even have a good starting 5 yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not so sure they Heat were planning on beating the Celtics this year tbh. They were more concerned about building a dynasty, and it's a work in progress.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> they'll be ready for the celts in the ecf
> 
> series will go to 7, and could go either way.


Miami's lack of size in the middle will eventually catch up with them..Either that, or the lack of coaching will eventually get them and both can be exposed in the same series(vs. Boston) imo...Spolestra is not bad, but I personally don't think he can create a legit gameplan to stop a team or a star player like Rivers, Popovich & Jackson can


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They have size, they just all suck.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs take all 4 games against the T-Wolves, makes it 32 and 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nick Young is a beast and I'm glad he gets his chance to show it with Areanas gone. Young has been playing amazing so far and I hope he keeps it up.

Suns need to trade Nash because are just so awful defensively, that it's embarrassing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> They have size, they just all suck.


I mean they can't bang with anyone who weighs over 245 pounds...Bosh and Big Z can't take a 6-7 game series pounding from Dwight Howard then turn around and get 6-7 more games of Shaq & Perkins...Unless they have a legit coaching strategy to hide their weaknesses then they it will work which will be hard to do..I don't think Spolestra can out coach Rivers and that's the only way they can hide those weaknesses


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, no doubt. I just mean from a physical stand point they do have size (Damp, Z, Magloire) but they are all washed up well past their prime. Anthony is by far the smallest one and he's the most talented defender out of all of them. Fortunately for next year the only one of them has a contract and that's Z with a player option which he will most likely take because guaranteed money is a whole lot better than being a free agent at his point in his career. 

Like I said, I wouldn't be surprised if the Heat weren't even planning on winning this year and were still planning to make major changes this off-season. They have a lot of free agents after this season and I fully expect them to strongly pursue a starting PG and centre. The biggest problem for them is the structuring of the Big 3's deals. The way they are weighted even though the number of players under contract for the upcoming seasons go down the already allocated payroll is actually going up. They are probably going to want to move Miller and Haslem before their contracts are up to help improve their starting line-up and hopefully get some affordable depth.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Cavs.....


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs show just how great of a player LeBron was while their imo because his playmaking abilities made them relevant and a few of them all-star worthy..I always believed if LeBron and Kobe switched teams, LeBron would possibly workin on puttin rings on his other hand by now...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You realize he wouldn't FIT AT ALL with their offense right? It isn't like a one night thing to learn the triangle offense and play it correctly. Lebron basically runs pick and roll and isolation which is nothing like the triangle offense so it wouldn't just be automatic rings for Lebron.

Kobe has already been a team worse than what Lebron had, no need to revisit those times.

Edit:Kings might have a worse record but these Cavs might actually be worse than the Nets from last year. At least they had same talent.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron would've been the ultimate triangle offense player...Especially under Phil's tutelage 

LeBron maximized the talent around him better than Kobe did..That's just the type of player he is..He maximizes talent around him, probably not to a championship or dynasty level but to a level better than most players in the league except maybe Duncan, Shaq and a few others in their prime ..Best Kobe could do was a 7th seed...LeBron would've had that team as a 5 seed minimum


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Again you just think that because of how many assists he gets. He doesn't really play under any true offense and is mostly an isolation player. You do realize you can't get many assists from the triangle offense right? It isn't easy to get 10 assists when the ball is consistently moving around.

:lmao Kobe's team was far worse than Lebron's. You really think Lebron could get many assists out of Brown, Walton, Odom, and whoever the fuck their PG was.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs show just how great of a player LeBron was while their imo because his playmaking abilities made them relevant and a few of them all-star worthy..*I always believed if LeBron and Kobe switched teams, LeBron would possibly workin on puttin rings on his other hand by now...*


Yeah, just like Kobe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron can play a good 4 out of 5 spots on the floor...Not only be a matchup nightmare but also a triple double machine...Is it hard to get assist in the triangle? Probably, but how many legit play making assist guys ever played in that type of offense? LeBron can create shots especially easy shots better than most in the league including Kobe, he'd find a way to get others easy shots. Not to mention, a constantly moving LeBron in a offense like that would cause defenses nightmares. It's hard enough to guard him in an isolation situation, and it would be even harder to stop him in an legit offensive scheme that that could possibly bring out his strengths to the forefront even more

and if LeBron can take a team to the finals that consisted of Eric Snow, Ira Newble and Donyell Marshall in their main rotation then he could've gotten that Lakers team a top 5 seed in the West..No doubt in my mind


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The massive what ifs in this thread right now are amusing. Pretty out of the blue too.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Again you just think that because of how many assists he gets. He doesn't really play under any true offense and is mostly an isolation player. You do realize you can't get many assists from the triangle offense right? It isn't easy to get 10 assists when the ball is consistently moving around.
> 
> :lmao Kobe's team was far worse than Lebron's. You really think Lebron could get many assists out of Brown, Walton, Odom, *and whoever the fuck their PG was.*


You mean Smush "the GOAT, yet out of the league" Parker?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Butthurt Lebron lovers are all the time trying to get into a Kobe vs Lebron debate
pulling "facts" and opinions out of their ass that don't even matter

Bottom line .....
Kobe 5 rings , 9th all time scoring

Lebron ................... uhhhh ... he made it to the finals that one time


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> According to several league sources, Anthony has not told anyone, not even his representatives, that he will sign a contract extension with the Nets.
> 
> One source who has spoken with Anthony since trade talks between Denver, New Jersey and Detroit became public last weekend said the Nuggets forward has never even hinted at signing with New Jersey.



Great, so all this talk about Melo being traded and he's still on the fence about that stupid extension...He should just let Nets and Nuggets fully know if he'll sign extension with Nets or not..smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron can play a good 4 out of 5 spots on the floor...Not only be a matchup nightmare but also a triple double machine...Is it hard to get assist in the triangle? Probably, but how many legit play making assist guys ever played in that type of offense? LeBron can create shots especially easy shots better than most in the league including Kobe, he'd find a way to get others easy shots. Not to mention, a constantly moving LeBron in a offense like that would cause defenses nightmares. It's hard enough to guard him in an isolation situation, and it would be even harder to stop him in an legit offensive scheme that that could possibly bring out his strengths to the forefront even more
> 
> and if LeBron can take a team to the finals that consisted of Eric Snow, Ira Newble and Donyell Marshall in their main rotation then he could've gotten that Lakers team a top 5 seed in the West..No doubt in my mind


Again, I'm just saying that it would take him time to learn the offense and play effectively in it. As of right nwo, he has has only run isolation and pick and roll, not much of an offensive scheme there. He would also have to learn how to play off the ball a lot better than he does now.

Don't even act like the Easy is anything compared to the West. It's not even close and hasn't been since the 90's. The East was nothing then, way worse than it is now, and the best team then was the Pistons, which had also gotten a lot worse since their championship season. The West was stacked, much like now, and is a lot tougher conference to play in. Just look at what happened to the Cavs once they played the Spurs, they got swept without even looking like competition to the Spurs.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

112-57 
I don't even know what to say

I watched every second , I don't think I'll ever forget this


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 112-57
> I don't even know what to say
> 
> I watched every second , I don't think I'll ever forget this


That's a new Lakers record right there! Pretty impressive considering the Lakers' history.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How do you only score 57 points and even worse how you lose by 54?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland wasn't predicted to play this bad until AFTER they traded their key guys (Mo, Jamison, A.V.). They should still do that btw. Obviously not A.V. now, but the others.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Cavs obviously played terrible but really ... he Lakers D was sick.
LA also hit about every shot they threw up including a halfcourt 3 at the end of the 3rd.

I'll never see another NBA game like that the rest of my life I bet.

I was like a big ranked college team playing some D2 school


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Cleveland wasn't predicted to play this bad until AFTER they traded their key guys (Mo, Jamison, A.V.). They should still do that btw. Obviously not A.V. now, but the others.


That Heat game on Dec. 2nd totally destroyed them. Before that game their record was pretty close to .500.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> That Heat game on Dec. 2nd totally destroyed them. Before that game their record was pretty close to .500.


Yeah, they've lost 19 of 20 now apparently. Awful. My killer math skills would put them at 7-11 before the Dec 2nd team. Predictions I read before the season had them losing 70 games (after trading key guys EARLY). They may still make it there the way this season has turned, with our without Mo and Jamison.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If they don't get someone good this year, at least a top 3/4 pick since this year's draft is pretty weak, then I can't even imagine how bad they'll do next year. Byran Scott has signed himself into a nightmare.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But remember, the Cavs will win an NBA championship before LBJ does.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

idk if this has been posted already but lebron tweeted this ...LeBron James KingJames

Crazy. Karma is a b****.. Gets you every time. Its not good to wish bad on anybody. God sees everything! 33 minutes ago via ÜberTwitter


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^If he is referring to the Cavs then he must be the biggest idiot ever and I hope karma gets him good for what he did.

If the NBA doesn't fix their stance on "disrespecting the game" or whatever the hell they call it, then they will continue to ruin games with all the Ts that they hand out. Seriously, how can you call 5 Ts in 10 seconds on one team. That might be the biggest bullshit I've ever seen, and I watched the game and they had a pretty legit argument, it's not their fault that NBA refs are terrible at their jobs.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Cavs losses make me smile now. Reminds me of the year before we got Lebron. 

To remind everyone of better days, I present to you this equally great moment in Cavs history. The great Ricky Davis getting a triple double by shooting at the wrong rim:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^ 
lol me and my friends make fun of that all the time


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another wonderful reason why Ricky Davis is one of the only true superstars of the NBA!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WRONG RIM RICKY.

I really don't understand the thought process he went through there. Even if he got credit for the rebound it would still go down as one of the most embarrassing acts in NBA history and his team would still hate him for putting himself over the team that much. Instead, all he got was a fine from the Cavs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Guy on First Take reported Rockets have jumped back in Melo talks..Supposedly they are willing to trade for Melo even if he won't sign extension..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This trade actually makes a lot of sense for Houston regardless if he stays or not. They have a lot of expensive salaries that will come off the books at the end of the year, who they won't or at least shouldn't be bringing back so why not trade a bunch of them for the chance to resign Melo? Ming, Battier, Jefferies, Brooks should all be expendable. They also have New York's first round pick in 2012 that they could throw in there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^They'd be trading Kevin Martin too..Plan would then be to do a sign and trade with Melo in the summer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Martin and Brooks? Eeek. I don't know. Martin is grossly one dimensional though so I'm not sure that should really be a problem too.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> But remember, the Cavs will win an NBA championship before LBJ does.


Everyone and their dog knew the owner was high of his ass when he said that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You mean the owner.

Hoping that Griffen posterizes Wade, Lebron, and Bosh in this game. Show that coward Lebron what it means to be a dunk contest participant. Seriously, Lebron should have gone in the dunk contest this to actually give Griffen some competition.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rockets need to forget about Melo unless he agrees to a long term deal.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hopefully tonight we see Boston, Miami, Orlando and San Antonio lose and see the Lakers continue their winning streak with another 50 game blowout. A guy can dream right?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Rockets need to forget about Melo unless he agrees to a long term deal.


For the sake of a bunch of players who are most of which going to be free agents anyway? I don't think so.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Rockets need to forget about Melo unless he agrees to a long term deal.


Houston's thinking is if they can make a run the next couple of months then they can convince him to stay...or trade him in the summer and get something of value in return..I wouldn't do it but if they have a plan in place then I guess Denver will pull the trigger because its pretty obvious that Melo doesnt wanna go to NJ long term and Denver is running out of time to get something of worth back for him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for the Celtics. It was over the Kings but that's besides the point.

Nice game off the bench for Lil Nate & Wafer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The best bet any team that Melo wouldn't want to play for long term is to sign and trade, which certainly doesn't have to be considered a bad idea for a team like Houston. Like I said, they have a lot of guys coming off the books after this year and they will be rebuilding. They lost T-Mac fairly recently and will be losing Yao after this season which have been their cornerstones for a while. Lowry is there guy at the point, I really don't see that many other guys they need to be adamant about keeping. Martin can obviously score a lot but that's all he does. Brooks is a solid player but they don't need him and Lowry. I'd see no real issue with unloading anyone off that time other than Lowry to take the shot at either keeping him or being able to sign and trade.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

33 and 6 baby, Bucks had them going in the first half, but the Spurs D made up for it in the second.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Butthurt Lebron lovers are all the time trying to get into a Kobe vs Lebron debate
> pulling "facts" and opinions out of their ass that don't even matter
> 
> Bottom line .....
> ...


Rings are a team thing, not a individual thing. If your going to continue to be on Kobe's dick here at least come up with some legitimate reasons as to why he's actually better apart from being a ball hog and having titles that are won by a team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers beating Heat 44-26 at the end of the 1st quarter...Miami better not lose this game


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Clippers beating Heat 44-26 at the end of the 1st quarter...Miami better not lose this game


Lakers aren't looking any better, they better pick their shit up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't really see the Clippers holding this lead. The Warriors had them in pretty much the identical situation a couple weeks ago. They started playing defence in the second half and erased the deficit in half a quarter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Don't really see the Clippers holding this lead. The Warriors had them in pretty much the identical situation a couple weeks ago. They started playing defence in the second half and erased the deficit in half a quarter.


This.

If the Clippers do hold the lead, it'll easily be the biggest upset thus far this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Cavs beat the Boston, I must say looking at their how badly their team is now that seems like a bigger upset.



XxPunkxX said:


> Rings are a team thing, not a individual thing. If your going to continue to be on Kobe's dick here at least come up with some legitimate reasons as to why he's actually better apart from being a ball hog and having titles that are won by a team.


Well since he was the a main part of every title run that is reason enough that he is better, he wasn't a role player that got those rings he was either the second or first option. There is a reason as to why people bring up rings when it comes to players when it comes to HOF, how they compare to each to other greats, who had the better career, etc. It isn't just a team thing. Kobe has always been more talented than Lebron, Lebron has size and athletism over Kobe and passing ability.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat always come back in games like this and I wouldn't be surprised to see them do it here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah the Heat are great in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Difference this time is its not like Heat are playing bad..They're shooting 50%, big 3 are all putting up numbers and still getting drilled...This may have a different outcome than that Warriors game


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I doubt it. The lead is already down to 10.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does LeBron never get a technical?

Even the commentators called this during the Celtics/Heat game, Reggie Miller said "Nate Robinson get a technical for walking away and shrugging his shoulders but LeBron doesn't get a technical and he's arguing with the referee?"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

spoke too soon...pfft


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why does LeBron never get a technical?
> 
> Even the commentators called this during the Celtics/Heat game, Reggie Miller said "Nate Robinson get a technical for walking away and shrugging his shoulders but LeBron doesn't get a technical and he's arguing with the referee?"


He's the King, brah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I totally see this 10 point lead being evaporated within 4 minutes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Problem #1 with the Heat and something that will be their biggest probably in the playoffs-they only have 5 player that have scored. They need more production from their other players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They will address that for next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They can address it all of it next year since they'll only have a MLE. They also need a big men and more depth, the best thing on their side right now is time. They're are fairly young and their team can grow fast.

:lmao the Heat are falling! Why is it every Heat game I watch that there is always a Lebron travel that isn't called?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers win again! 115-110 over the Warriors. Great game and Kobe was on fire going off for 39.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

clippers got it done tonight, not much of a shock to me considering they had already beaten chicago and fish had to save the lakers from them at the buzzer..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That three LeBron hit after turning his ankle was crazy...and I salute Chalmers getting into it with Griffin...I always like when a player tries to ruffle a rookies feathers..Just wished it was Wade or someone instead

Miami's first loss since November? Man what the heck? lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not their first loss since November. Maybe their first road loss, but they lost to Dallas in December.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron was right, Karma is a bitch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I won't say the Karma thing got LeBron since the game was close...Now if the Heat kept getting drilled like they were in the 1st quarter than that would've been a different story


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It doesn't matter how the Heat play the first 3 quarters because they always come back in the 4th and make it close anyway. Unfortunately tonight they were playing a good team and couldn't come out on top this time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers are not a good team. They played really well tonight but they still are not a good team, most good teams don't let a 18 point diminish as fast the Clips did and they finish off teams fast near the end of the game instead of missing FTs like the Clips. They only outscored the Heat in one quarter and that one quarter is why they won.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Clippers are not a good team. They played really well tonight but they still are not a good team, most good teams don't let a 18 point diminish as fast the Clips did and they finish off teams fast near the end of the game instead of missing FTs like the Clips. They only outscored the Heat in one quarter and that one quarter is why they won.


They have been playing good basketball for awhile now though and a lot of good teams let big leads diminish, I've seen the Lakers do it all year. Clips are getting better


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok tell me when the Lakers, Mavs, Celts, or Spurs have given up a 18 point lead so far this season. I know the Heat have against the Jazz, but that's the only one I can remember from them as well.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers played like they should have played from the beginning of the season. They have some talent. Just need to use it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, Lebron backtracks on the karma tweets and says that it came from someone else: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=6016717


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron isn't lying to us is he? tsk tsk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron disappoints me...Stand by your word, and not just do that but go even further and elaborate on the tweet!!!! rub it in!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All-Star Update

East:
G - Derrick Rose
G - Dwyane Wade
F - LeBron James
F - Amar'e Stoudemire
C - Dwight Howard

West: 
G - Chris Paul
G - Kobe Bryant
F - Kevin Durant
F - Carmelo Anthony
C - Yao Ming

The East is going to kill the West this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad Yao Ming is being rewarded for his stellar season thus far.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why would Paul get voted in over Williams and Westbrook? Both are clearly better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That really is the least of the current system's problems. Injured players are being voted in as starters. It's messed.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well yeah that too, I'm just tired of the idiots who bypass smaller market teams and vote for less deserving starters.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AgeofCJ said:


> Why would Paul get voted in over Williams and Westbrook? Both are clearly better.


Um, what?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

China reppin hard for their own...Even if he hasn't played in 2-3 months...I guess its their way of saying screw yall for letting Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury over here :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AgeofCJ said:


> Well yeah that too, I'm just tired of the idiots who bypass smaller market teams and vote for less deserving starters.


That'll never change in the current system. There's just certain players that fans love and they'll get a shit load of votes each year regardless of how well they are playing.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Um, what?


Ok so maybe I got carried away with the Westbrook part, but Deron Williams is better than Chris Paul and it's been proven countless times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Neither is definitively better than the other. Everybody has their favorite, and it's one of the best debates in sports.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Williams has played better this year though coming up with some big shots and helping the Jazz win some games I thought they would lose. Paul is good but Williams is overlooked because he plays for Utah and that's a shame.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only thing Deron's done better than CP3 is score. Paul gets more assists, rebounds, steals and has better percentages.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The way D-Will played in the playoffs leads me to believe he's got CP3 by a hair but let's be real here, they are both amazing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

not long till the clutchest player in the nba breaks the 3 point record


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ya we were talking about that a week or two ago. How many off is he? 

Over half the guys in the top 25 are still playing too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> China reppin hard for their own...Even if he hasn't played in 2-3 months...I guess its their way of saying screw yall for letting Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury over here :lmao


When is the last time he even played half of a season?



shutupchico said:


> not long till the clutchest player in the nba breaks the 3 point record


Only 34 more to go. That should take him about 8 games. He is shooting .466% which is ridiculous. This year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ok tell me when the Lakers, Mavs, Celts, or Spurs have given up a 18 point lead so far this season. I know the Heat have against the Jazz, but that's the only one I can remember from them as well.


Celtics gave up a 20 point lead to the Heat on Opening Day.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

D-Will looks better than Paul, but they're even. Jerry Sloan is the difference.

And I'm not mad about Yao getting voted in again. It's hilarious. But where's the Chinese love for Yi? There needs to be a Yi movement.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> When is the last time he even played half of a season?
> 
> 
> 
> Only 34 more to go. That should take him about 8 games. He is shooting .466% which is ridiculous. This year


c's play the lakers in 14 games on national tv, that'd be the best game for it happen, but doubt it'll go that long. imagine a buzzer beater 3 to break the record, would be one of the all time great moments.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm actually excited for it to happen as Allen is one of my all time favourite players. I had a Ray Allen jersey when half the people at my school didn't even know there was a basketball team in Millwaukee and I generally was never that fond of Reggie Miller.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll be happy to see ol Jesus Shuttlesworth break the record.
Technically I'm supposed to hate Allen since he plays with horseface in Boston , but he's nothing but pure class.
His jump shot is like beautiful art. Someone like that deserves shooting records.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I'll be happy to see ol Jesus Shuttlesworth break the record.
> Technically I'm supposed to hate Allen since he plays with horseface in Boston , but he's nothing but pure class.
> His jump shot is like beautiful art. Someone like that deserves shooting records.


By horseface I'm assuming you mean your favorite player Paul Pierce?

But I'm happy for Ray, like someone else said, I was never really a big Reggie fan and I think he deserves it, the guy is the best shooter I've seen in my life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Reggie could obviously shoot the lights out too, I just thought he was a whiner and a douche.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Reggie could obviously shoot the lights out too, I just thought he was a whiner and a douche.


And a flopper, and a dirty player and a shitty commentator. But he was a great player. Still get goosebump watching his final game vs Pistons.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> And a flopper, and a dirty player and a shitty commentator. But he was a great player. Still get goosebump watching his final game vs Pistons.


:lmao

I always found Miller to be a terrible commentator. Glad I'm not the only one. His sister isn't that great either. It's just cause they tore it up in their respective sides of play.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crazian said:


> :lmao
> 
> I always found Miller to be a terrible commentator. Glad I'm not the only one. His sister isn't that great either. It's just cause they tore it up in their respective sides of play.


I think he was calling Jameer Nelson, 'Jameal' the whole game last night.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think miller played something like 2 more seasons to get the record. he also played in the couple years they moved the 3 point line forward, ray might've too but i'm thinking he hadn't been drafted yet. i don't see him retiring for another 5 years so the record will end up getting obliterated baring any serious injury.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs are reportedly trying to give the Bobcats their $14.5 million trade exception for Gerald Wallace.

If this does happen, I'm guessing that Cavs will at least win 20 games during the year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why bother? Just get a top 5 draft the next two years and get some good players that are going to be in the draft. Does no GM notice how good the Thunder are and how they rebuilt? It was with the draft and drafting smart and not taking big men just because their big, ya blazers, I'm talking about you. The top picks this year are going to be great and next year is suppose to be a really good draft so just rebuild slowly and don't rush things just to get a ring before the so called king.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why bother? Just get a top 5 draft the next two years and get some good players that are going to be in the draft. Does no GM notice how good the Thunder are and how they rebuilt? It was with the draft and drafting smart and not taking big men just because their big, ya blazers, I'm talking about you. The top picks this year are going to be great and next year is suppose to be a really good draft so just rebuild slowly and don't rush things just to get a ring before the so called king.


Whoever they draft this year is gonna have tons of pressure on them from the media and the fans who are gonna be hyping whoever they draft as the next "LeBron."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think anybody will do that because it would be incredibly stupid to do so. Then again, there were about 20 people dubbed as the next Jordan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I don't think anybody will do that because it would be incredibly stupid to do so. Then again, there were about 20 people dubbed as the next Jordan.


Only ones I've ever heard called the next Jordan are LeBron, Kobe, & Vince Carter during their early days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe and Lebron are both still being compared with Jordan, I personally can see why for both of them, but I don't see either passing him as the greatest, at the best Kobe could tie him and that is a longshot and would probably would have to win 8 rings. I think Lebron will take a hit when it comes to winning rings, if he does win them which is very likely, because he is with another superstar that is also top 3 in the world.

Grant Hill, Shaun Livingston, and a couple of others were also compared to Jordan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe and Lebron are both still being compared with Jordan, I personally can see why for both of them, but I don't see either passing him as the greatest, at the best Kobe could tie him and that is a longshot and would probably would have to win 8 rings. I think Lebron will take a hit when it comes to winning rings, if he does win them which is very likely, because he is with another superstar that is also top 3 in the world.
> 
> Grant Hill, Shaun Livingston, and a couple of others were also compared to Jordan.


Really? People called Shaun Livingston the next Jordan?

I've also heard a few share of people call Kevin Durant & Derrick Rose the next Jordan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant I actually have no problem with, well other than his defense being no where close, but the guy is a better shooter than Jordan, Kobe, and Lebron. He doesn't get as many double teams as Kobe and Jordan, but it's starting to happen. He can get the ball in the basket no matter where he is on the court and doesn't rely nearly as much on his athleticism as Jordan and Kobe did when they were first started out in the NBA.

The Thunder is also looking like a team that can win a lot of championships once they get a quality big man because there is no way teams like Lakers, Spurs, and Mavs will be pushing them around in a few years.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe and Lebron are both still being compared with Jordan, I personally can see why for both of them, but I don't see either passing him as the greatest, at the best Kobe could tie him and that is a longshot and would probably would have to win 8 rings. I think Lebron will take a hit when it comes to winning rings, if he does win them which is very likely, because he is with another superstar that is also top 3 in the world.
> 
> Grant Hill, Shaun Livingston, and a couple of others were also compared to Jordan.


As a huge , huge , huge Kobe fan....

Every time I think Kobe is catching up to Jordan , I go back and watch an old Jordan game , or highlights or anything.
There will *NEVER* be another Jordan.

And Lebron LOLLLL please. Could you imagine Michael Jordan giving up from a challenge and forming some "super team" because he wasn't enough of a player to beat the Pistons. Did MJ call up Bird or Hakeem or Magic and omg lets get together?
No ... MJ sacked up, beat the Pistons and won 6 rings.
Lebron will never be in the same class as Jordan. I don't care if he plays til he's 80 and wins 55 rings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How rings did Jordan win without a top 50 player of all time? Yea, not many. Jordan had a lot of help too, not so much on offense, but he wasn't defending every player on the defensive side of the ball. Teams win championships not single players, though it does take a lot away from Lebron joining Wade like I said because he is a top 3 player.

And though the 80s/90s had their star filled teams Bulls, Lakers, Celtics, Knicks, Pistons, and Rockets they weren't as good defensively as today's players. There was a lot more contact allowed back then, and players that play today have had to adapt by playing better defensively without fouling which great players do very well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics reach 30 wins after tonight's win over the Bobcats.

Great game from the starters, Shaq had 23 and Rondo had 18 points with 11 assists. Ray Allen also hit 4 three's tonight, meaning he also has 30 more 3's to go before tying for 1st place.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How rings did Jordan win without a top 50 player of all time? Yea, not many. Jordan had a lot of help too, not so much on offense, but he wasn't defending every player on the defensive side of the ball. Teams win championships not single players, though it does take a lot away from Lebron joining Wade like I said because he is a top 3 player.
> 
> And though the 80s/90s had their star filled teams Bulls, Lakers, Celtics, Knicks, Pistons, and Rockets they weren't as good defensively as today's players. There was a lot more contact allowed back then, and players that play today have had to adapt by playing better defensively without fouling which great players do very well.


I understand it's a team game. That's one of my main arguments when dumb asses try to put down Kobe for having Shaq or Pau. I always say Russell had Cousy , Magic had Kareem etc etc etc.

I'm saying Jordan never ran from Chicago when they got beat every year. Jordan never got behind closed doors with other all stars to form a team because he couldn't rise to the occasion alone. 
Jordan scored 63 against a GREAT GREAT Celtic team in the playoffs. Lebron clearly , and blatantly quit on his team in the playoffs and ran out of town. Lost all respect for him after he QUIT. 
Can you imagine Bird , Russell , Drexler , Shaq , Kobe, Wilt , Jerry West , Hakeem , Oscar quitting?
Hell Oscar Robertson couldn't get a ring to save his life .... what did he do? Avg a triple double.

I'm just saying Lebron doesn't have the edge and the fire that all the greats do. If he did he'd be unstoppable.
He's insanely skilled , he's insanely talented and when his jump shot is falling he's 100% unguardable. James doesn't have the stones of the legends tho. He'll never will his team to a win like Michael could. He has to be bailed out by Wade or Bosh. When it's game 7 and theres 8 seconds left on the clock.... you don't give the ball to cowards like James. You give the ball to people that have the will to win.
That's why IMO .... he'll never be mentioned with the greats.


and a PS 

Do you really think Scottie would of been a top 50 player without Michael? We probably wouldn't even remember his name with out playing beside Michael or in Jackson's system.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SHAQ = HAM


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, I do think Pippen would be a top 50 player without Jordan. It wasn't his offense that made him great, it was his remarkable defense that put him with the other greats.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

34 wins for the silver and black, Dallas is worthless without Dirk, which is sad.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did you know that Ray Allen is shooting 70% from 3pt land in 2011? Guy is just on fire right now. And he attempts about 5 Three Pointers a game!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What can't everyone happily accept that both Lebron and Kobe are both amazing players? Honestly. Leave the who's better debates till they retire.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> What can't everyone happily accept that both Lebron and Kobe are both amazing players? Honestly. Leave the who's better debates till they retire.


LeBron is better.

Speaking of LeBron, he just broke up with her fiance. Guess they really are the Miami cHeat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wasn't going to compare, BUT, ^^^ why is he better. Don't give me shit about how he lead a shitty team to the finals speech because he did it in a shitty EC and got swept by the Spurs in the Finals. 

5 rings don't lie, no matter what the story is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am so sick of the LeBron vs. Kobe debate.

My god the Cavs suck ass. They've lost 22 of their last 23 games.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wasn't going to compare, BUT, ^^^ why is he better. Don't give me shit about how he lead a shitty team to the finals speech because he did it in a shitty EC and got swept by the Spurs in the Finals.
> 
> 5 rings don't lie, no matter what the story is.


Because he is da bomb.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok fail debate The Assassin. Srs. 

I'm fine with int occasionally, like when they are playing each other would be a great time. But pages of it multiple times a week is WAYYYY too much. Like I said, save the real debates for when they are both retired.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> LeBron is better.
> 
> Speaking of LeBron, he just broke up with her fiance. Guess they really are the Miami cHeat


Who cares if he's better? People only care about championships and Kobe has 5 of them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does Blake Griffin lead the league in double-doubles? I'd honestly be surprised if he didn't.

Edit: Just checked he's #2 behind Kevin Love, but that's not that bad since K. Love is having a phenomenal season.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah it has to be Kevin Love, that man has been playing crazy good ball this year.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Does Blake Griffin lead the league in double-doubles? I'd honestly be surprised if he didn't.
> 
> Edit: Just checked he's #2 behind Kevin Love, but that's not that bad since K. Love is having a phenomenal season.


Yeah has to be Love.
Noah was on a sick pace before he got hurt.

Griffin is/is going to be a pure monster 
Hope he can stay healthy for his career , also hope he can play for an owner that cares. Clippers will never be anything


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> James doesn't have the stones of the legends tho. He'll never will his team to a win like Michael could. He has to be bailed out by Wade or Bosh. When it's game 7 and theres 8 seconds left on the clock.... you don't give the ball to cowards like James. You give the ball to people that have the will to win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


>


strong argument.... compelling and rich.

I agree with JM Kobe vs Lebron is usually a lame debate 
I usually avoid the bait , but sometimes I have to get my 2cent in.



Lakers win again , also the Suns.... they needed something positive 
For the Laker game , it was weird seeing Sasha and Farmar on the other side
For the Suns game it was weird seeing Vince with a beard


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

7 in a row. 

We play a enthusiastic bunch though on Sunday in the Clippers so we better match their play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe LeBron deserves the MVP...Look at Cleveland without him and Miami without him...Dirk could've have a legit case if Butler was still playing and Dallas still kept losing..I don't get Derrick Rose being in the debate when Chicago plays in the worst division in the league and yet Bulls are exactly where everyone thought they'd be: behind the top 3 teams in the East...He shouldnt be in the debate in less Bulls pass 2 of the 3




My MVP standings:
LeBron
Amare
Ginobili
Rondo

oops..Just saw Bulls are 1 up on Orlando..One team down one more imo to go


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I understand it's a team game. That's one of my main arguments when dumb asses try to put down Kobe for having Shaq or Pau. I always say Russell had Cousy , Magic had Kareem etc etc etc.
> 
> I'm saying Jordan never ran from Chicago when they got beat every year. Jordan never got behind closed doors with other all stars to form a team because he couldn't rise to the occasion alone.
> Jordan scored 63 against a GREAT GREAT Celtic team in the playoffs. Lebron clearly , and blatantly quit on his team in the playoffs and ran out of town. Lost all respect for him after he QUIT.
> ...


I will in no way argue against the fact that Michael Jordan is the greatest basketball player of all time, because he truly is, imo with or without the rings, he is the greatest basketball player who had ever lived.

But to say that Lebron isn't the guy you give the ball to when there's eight seconds left sounds like your just biased towards him. Lebron never quit. He tried the best he possibly could. The Celtics were just to great of a team. Did Kobe quit in game 7? Judging by your argument, he did quit. He completely abandoned his team even though they won. If you aren't saying that then you are literally just a biased Lakers fan.

Did Lebron quit in game 1 of the 2007 finals when he only scored 14 points, which was an even worse performance than his game 5 performance? No. He just struggled against them. Same concept here with the Celtics. But he never quit. He tried his best. In game 5 of the playoffs, the shots weren't falling, so he pretty much stopped trying to shoot on every chance he got. If anything that's smart on his part. If your shots are off then why keep on shooting? You know who constantly does that though even when they're struggling? Kobe.

Lebron gave it seven years. He's had some good teammates such as Carlos Boozer, Shaq, Andy Varejao, Larry Hughes, Delante West, Mo Williams, Antwan Jaminson. But here's the thing. He never had a Scottie Pippen. He never had a Karem Abdul Jabbar. He never had a Jerry West, a David Robinson or a Tony Parker, a Kobe Bryant, a Clyde Drexler. In other words, he never had a second guy to look to, something that all these guys that I named above were at one point when they won their first title. 

Lebron had those guys listed above at the beginning of this paragraph, but they weren't enough. Carlos was just starting out as a rookie and wasn't the beast he is today, and he left. Shaq was old and wasn't the player he was in LA, Orlando, or even in Miami. Larry Hughes did what everyone expected out of him, but clearly the Cavs needed more help at the time. By then Larry was out of his prime and gone from the team. Williams and West both proved to be a lethal combination even when Lebron wasn't on the floor, but it still wasn't enough. Although West was good at stealing, both proved to be a non factor at times on defense. Antwan helped out a lot, but in the playoffs he just completely disappeared. Varejao went from looking like someone who was just completely lost and was left here to die to being a beast on defense and rebounding, but his offensive game still needed a bit of improvement. It wasn't enough. People try to use the argument that because the Lakers beat the Celtics and the Magic when the Cavs couldn't that Kobe's better than Lebron as a result. Once again, the Lakers beat the Celtics and Magic, not Kobe. The team did it. You compare the Lakers without Kobe to the Cavs from last year without Lebron. The Lakers completely out match the Cavs in terms of talent. Yet despite this, the Cavs would always beat the Lakers with the exception of 09 when the Lakers beat the Cavs in both meetings. 

So without a great supporting cast like what Kobe has, Lebron still managed to not only carry his team to the NBA finals in 2007, but he also managed to carry his team through two 60+ win seasons. A team that gets 60 wins is a team that is usually stacked with talent. That was the case with the Cavs. They had Lebron, some good players, and the rest were decent at best. You look at the playoffs in 09, Lebron did everything he possibly could against the Magic, there is no argument against that. Yet despite all of that, the Magic beat them in six games. Why? Well the first reason was clearly match ups, the second was that Lebron got little to no help from his team most of the time. In the 2010 playoffs, it was simply the case of Rondo just completely destroying the Cavs piece by piece. Lebron couldn't do anything about it. All he could do really is just continue to cover Paul Pierce, which he did and he did an excellent job of limiting the amount of points Paul Pierce got. But on the offensive side, it was tough for Lebron, because he had to deal with a Celtics team that had the ability to be able to focus all of their attention on one guy and still be able to limit the rest of the team. If Lebron had a better supporting cast, then that would've backfired on the Celtics, which is exactly what we saw happen to them in game 7 of the NBA Finals. 

Look, my point is this. Lebron never quit. Period. He cared as much about the cavs as anyone else did. He had to carry his team as far as he possibly could and unfortunately for Cleveland, he couldn't win a title. It's very rare that you ever see one person carry his team to the finals and win it. The last time we saw that was probably Dwayne Wade when he practically carried the Miami Heat on his shoulders in the 2006 Finals and won them their first ever title. The only reason that worked was because the Dallas Mavericks didn't have anyone who could really cover Wade. But he had a great supporting cast as well. Although some of his good teammates were old, they still made a good impact in the playoffs to help Wade get to the Finals. Do you remember when Kobe was all alone on his team and was trying to carry them to a title? He failed, did he not? He was averaging like 40 points per game for three years after Shaq left, and yet despite this, the Lakers didn't even make the playoffs in one of those years, and in the other two when they did, they were knocked out in the first round. Lebron was in the same situation, and yet he did a much better job of doing so then Kobe did. So what does that tell you? Lebron makes a much bigger impact on a team than Kobe does and right now just looking at how the Cavs are playing proves it.

Is Kobe better than Lebron? It can be argued, but bringing up the rings won't prove anything, all it will prove is that's the only argument Kobe fans can use because they know Lebron's better. But the thing is that isn't the only thing they can use. But me, I'd much rather state the facts that without Shaq, Kobe would be a 2 time NBA champion, not a 5 time champion. That through his first four years, he was a ghost and no body really knew that much about him. That despite being the biggest possible ball hog from 05-07, he won no MVP awards or got his team anywhere because he wasn't making his team any better. That it wasn't until Paul Gasol came that Kobe was finally able to get past the first round of the playoffs, where as Lebron and his team were able to get past the first round for five straight years, with Lebron being the only big performer they had in the playoffs. 

Man that was long...I've really got to learn how to limit my posts.

P.S. Scottie Pippen was already great on defense before he even came into the NBA. If anything, Scottie Pippen wouldn't have been a great offensive player had he not played with Jordan. But in reality, Jordan needed Pippen more than Pippen needed Jordan. If it wasn't for Pippen shutting down Magic Johnson on defense in the 1991 finals, something Jordan couldn't do in game 1, then the Bulls arguably wouldn't have won the finals that year.

Another P.S. If you actually watched that game where Michael Jordan scored 63 points against the Celtics, you could clearly see that the Celtics didn't have anyone who could guard Jordan. Their best defenders where their tall players who were slow and wouldn't be able to keep up with Jordan. So really that's not a good point to bring up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Maybe LeBron deserves the MVP...Look at Cleveland without him and Miami without him...Dirk could've have a legit case if Butler was still playing and Dallas still kept losing..I don't get Derrick Rose being in the debate when Chicago plays in the worst division in the league and yet Bulls are exactly where everyone thought they'd be: behind the top 3 teams in the East...He shouldnt be in the debate in less Bulls pass 2 of the 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose is leading a team that has been missing one key big man all season long except for 3 games. Lebron has Wade and Bosh to pass to and doesn't get as many double teams because of all the shooters they have. Amare's team isn't even that good, they're 22-17, and he isn't even averaging 10 rebounds and his defense is terrible. 19 points, 4 boards, 5 assists, and 2 steals are not MVP numbers. The Spurs are also winning because of a team effort, he isn't carrying them on his back like Lebron did last year. lol 10 points per game, 14 assists is because he has amazing shooters like Pierce, Allen, and KG, they basically hit everything when open.

Howard, Rose, Dirk, and Durant are my MVPs so far.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> strong argument.... compelling and rich.


no need for one when you're saying a 2x mvp that did everything for the city of cleveland in his 7 years there had no will to win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



XxPunkxX said:


> Look, my point is this. Lebron never quit. Period. He cared as much about the cavs as anyone else did. He had to carry his team as far as he possibly could and unfortunately for Cleveland, he couldn't win a title. It's very rare that you ever see one person carry his team to the finals and win it. The last time we saw that was probably Dwayne Wade when he practically carried the Miami Heat on his shoulders in the 2006 Finals and won them their first ever title. The only reason that worked was because the Dallas Mavericks didn't have anyone who could really cover Wade. But he had a great supporting cast as well. Although some of his good teammates were old, they still made a good impact in the playoffs to help Wade get to the Finals. Do you remember when Kobe was all alone on his team and was trying to carry them to a title? He failed, did he not? He was averaging like 40 points per game for three years after Shaq left, and yet despite this, the Lakers didn't even make the playoffs in one of those years, and in the other two when they did, they were knocked out in the first round. Lebron was in the same situation, and yet he did a much better job of doing so then Kobe did. So what does that tell you? Lebron makes a much bigger impact on a team than Kobe does and right now just looking at how the Cavs are playing proves it.
> 
> Is Kobe better than Lebron? It can be argued, but bringing up the rings won't prove anything, all it will prove is that's the only argument Kobe fans can use because they know Lebron's better. But the thing is that isn't the only thing they can use. But me, I'd much rather state the facts that without Shaq, Kobe would be a 2 time NBA champion, not a 5 time champion. That through his first four years, he was a ghost and no body really knew that much about him. That despite being the biggest possible ball hog from 05-07, he won no MVP awards or got his team anywhere because he wasn't making his team any better. That it wasn't until Paul Gasol came that Kobe was finally able to get past the first round of the playoffs, where as Lebron and his team were able to get past the first round for five straight years, with Lebron being the only big performer they had in the playoffs.
> 
> Man that was long...I've really got to learn how to limit my posts.



Lebron never quit? Watch that Celtics/Cavs series last season and tell me that he didn't quit. Tell me that he didn't give up IN A FUCKING PLAYOFF GAME with a minute to go down by only nine. Tell me they at least tried and didn't just walk off the court. Wade had around the same supporting cast as Lebron, the difference was that Wade just flat out did something that I don't think has ever been done. I think he had the highest PER ever in the Finals.

The Lakers only didn't make it to the playoffs in 05. The next season Kobe averaged 36 points basically and yet they still didn't win as much. It wasn't that Kobe wasn't trying, in fact I can't really see how much more you expected from, but his team was by far worse than Lebron's in the last couple of years. People say look at the Cavs now, do you really want to see what Kwame Brown, Odom, Smush Parker, Luke Walton, and whoever their replacement SG would do? That lineup wouldn't even make a good bench. I'm not saying Lebron could have done much more for the Cavs in the playoffs because the rest of his team were also choked in the playoffs and all their stats went very far down, but there is no denying that Lebron quit on them last year.

Kobe was not a ghost in his first four years, iirc he made it the all star game in his second year, when he actually got some playing time, and won the dunk contest in his first year. He was not a ghost at all. Again with the ballhog shit, who was going to shoot for them? Do you want Luke Walton taking a lot of jump shots, or Parker, or even Odom from back then? No, so don't even say he was being a ballhog when his team sucked that much. Again people don't seem to realize how weak the fucking Eastern Confernce was back then, the fact it was worse then than it is now is really saying something because of how bad it still is. The Western Conference has been full of great teams for the last decade, you can't say the same for the East. And by the way, many people say Kobe deserved a MVP in at least one of those years, but since his team didn't that many wins there was no way he was getting it. Thinking that Kobe didn't make the Lakers better is beyond ridiculous, that right there makes your whole argument seem stupid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose is leading a team that has been missing one key big man all season long except for 3 games. Lebron has Wade and Bosh to pass to and doesn't get as many double teams because of all the shooters they have. Amare's team isn't even that good, they're 22-17, and he isn't even averaging 10 rebounds and his defense is terrible. 19 points, 4 boards, 5 assists, and 2 steals are not MVP numbers. The Spurs are also winning because of a team effort, he isn't carrying them on his back like Lebron did last year. lol 10 points per game, 14 assists is because he has amazing shooters like Pierce, Allen, and KG, they basically hit everything when open.
> 
> Howard, Rose, Dirk, and Durant are my MVPs so far.


Amare has the Knicks 4 games out of a top 3 spot in the East..When was the last time you could say that about a Knicks team in January?..Nobody thought the Knicks would be this relevant not even me and I took joy in making fun of them over the years. 

Say what you want about the Spurs, but everyone thought they were done and Ginobili had a big spurt at the beginning of the season to help put them on top of a West that most thought would be LA's..It's Ginobili's team now and what he's doing for that team when Duncan is having a pretty down year is pretty impressive..

yeah the Bulls always had one big man missing but as I said, they play in the worst division in the league, it hasn't affected them that much

and lastly, didnt everyone think LeBron's numbers would significantly drop since he had to share more? Lebron is till LeBron and the fact that without LeBron playing, Wade and Bosh couldn't even really be competitive against a Nuggets team whose basically given up on the season speaks volumes to how valuable he is to that Heat team. Probably more valuable to that team than Wade now that I look at it which is amazing imo

and Rondo showed his worth when Boston was sputtering heavily when he was out..They look better while he was in and KG was out than vice verse


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks still don't have a good record, just because the East sucks doesn't mean he deserves props for getting them close with a bad record.

It's his team and he is playing the best on a great team, but they're winning with a team effort.

I only thought Lebron's scoring would drop, but they do take most of the shorts so that didn't happen. I actually thought that he could average a triple double on this team because it doesn't really have the best rebounders and I thought he would be basically the PG of their team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

imo New York's improvement is 10x's better and more surprising than Chicago's..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat ... how do you not have Rose in your MVP?

With Noah hurt the Bulls tank without Rose. He's carrying them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree. Derrick Rose should be in the MVP race, I don't see why not.

It should be D. Rose, Dwight Howard, Rondo, K.D., & the NBA won't leave out Kobe or LeBron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Heat ... how do you not have Rose in your MVP?
> 
> With Noah hurt the Bulls tank without Rose. He's carrying them


I already said why...Horrible division...Only way I'd let that slide is if they were either 1 or 2 in the east..Bulls always had either Noah or Boozer so it's not like Rose had to do it all by himself..I mean, If you're gonna argue for Rose, then imo argue Deron Williams too because Bulls took 2 Jazz players yet Jazz are 1 game better than Bulls, play in a tougher division and just like Bulls, Utah had a big man down majority of season(Okur)


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My MVPs so far ...

- Kevin Durant
- Dwight Howard
- Derrick Rose
- LeBron James
- Amar'e Staudemire

Dirk, GINOBLIIIII!!, Kobe, and Rondo fill out the rest of the list.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk's stock needs to go up giving Dallas's extreme troubles without him. They are missing Butler too but still.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah without Dirk , Dallas is a lottery team


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lebron never quit? Watch that Celtics/Cavs series last season and tell me that he didn't quit. Tell me that he didn't give up IN A FUCKING PLAYOFF GAME with a minute to go down by only nine. Tell me they at least tried and didn't just walk off the court. Wade had around the same supporting cast as Lebron, the difference was that Wade just flat out did something that I don't think has ever been done. I think he had the highest PER ever in the Finals.
> 
> The Lakers only didn't make it to the playoffs in 05. The next season Kobe averaged 36 points basically and yet they still didn't win as much. It wasn't that Kobe wasn't trying, in fact I can't really see how much more you expected from, but his team was by far worse than Lebron's in the last couple of years. People say look at the Cavs now, do you really want to see what Kwame Brown, Odom, Smush Parker, Luke Walton, and whoever their replacement SG would do? That lineup wouldn't even make a good bench. I'm not saying Lebron could have done much more for the Cavs in the playoffs because the rest of his team were also choked in the playoffs and all their stats went very far down, but there is no denying that Lebron quit on them last year.
> 
> Kobe was not a ghost in his first four years, iirc he made it the all star game in his second year, when he actually got some playing time, and won the dunk contest in his first year. He was not a ghost at all. Again with the ballhog shit, who was going to shoot for them? Do you want Luke Walton taking a lot of jump shots, or Parker, or even Odom from back then? *No, so don't even say he was being a ballhog when his team sucked that much.* Again people don't seem to realize how weak the fucking Eastern Confernce was back then, the fact it was worse then than it is now is really saying something because of how bad it still is. The Western Conference has been full of great teams for the last decade, you can't say the same for the East. And by the way, many people say Kobe deserved a MVP in at least one of those years, but since his team didn't that many wins there was no way he was getting it. Thinking that Kobe didn't make the Lakers better is beyond ridiculous, that right there makes your whole argument seem stupid.


So what your saying is...he wasn't being a ball hog, and yet he was holding on to the ball a shit load of times because his teammates suck. News flash, that would be a ball hog dumbass. I don't give a damn how crappy his team was, he was still being a ball hog. Simple as that. When you have 12 straight 40 point games and yet your shooting 40% in 9 of them, your a ball hog. How? Well, you do the math. Kobe never got an MVP award for any of those years because you don't win an MVP award for just scoring, which was literally the only thing he was doing. His assist numbers were low, his steal and block numbers were also low. That's not an MVP right there. If that was the case then Karl Malone would've won a lot more MVP awards than what he got, hell I can't even remember if he got any at all.

I never said that Kobe didn't make the LAKERS better, I said he never made a team as good the way Lebron has. That doesn't mean I'm not saying that Kobe didn't make his team better. Actually read what I say rather than try to make it sound like I'm saying stupid shit like that.

The Eastern Conference right now is bad??? Um, Celtics? Heat? Hawks? (although they haven't really performed to my expectations), Magic? Bulls? Knicks? Sure, they definitely aren't as good as the Western Conference, but they have some excellent teams and imo, the Celtics are the best all around team in the NBA atm. 

Wade had the same supporting cast as Lebron??? Shaq when he was still very good? Alonzo Mourning? Gary Payton? Guys who might be old but were still great performers? Stop, just stop right there. 

Oh are you talking about that game where Lebron hit two three pointers to help reduce the Celtics lead? Your saying he quit on them there? Dude you do not know the definition of quit even when you are tied up to the wall and have a piece of paper with the definition of the word hanging right in front of your face. Quitting would be sitting out and just realizing its hopeless. Lebron didn't do that. He stood out there with his team and he did what ever it was he could. In that final minute, he didn't quit. He tried, but the Celtics were denying him his chances. If people like you had the ability to figure out what playing good defense meant then you would realize that. Seriously, people who say that Lebron quit literally don't realize how stupid they sound when they say that. Did Lebron quit on the Cavs after he scored only 14 in his first ever NBA Finals game? No, he tried the best he could. Same case scenario here with the Celtics. There's only so much one guy can do. It seems like these days that people don't have the ability to sit down and think long enough to the point where they actually realize that because they're to damn busy trying to lick as far up their asses as they possibly can. 

And yes, Kobe was a ghost his first four years. Your right, he did make it to the playoffs, he did win the dunk contest, but no body cared. I thought he had a lot of potential, but no one talked about him on the news, no one talked about him on Sports center. No body said a damn thing about him at all. Once he won his first title, he finally became popular with the media. And what do you mean when he actually got some playing time? He was on the all rookie first team dude, he obviously got a lot of playing time considering his numbers that season.

Oh and I didn't expect much from Kobe at all in that year he averaged 36% points, because the team was shitty. But that's where my evidence comes in that Kobe doesn't make his teammates better. If it wasn't for Lebron, I'm pretty sure guys like Gibson and Varejao wouldn't be the players they are today (although I have to say, Gibson isn't really much to look at). Hell look at Mo Williams and J.J. Hickson. Right now Mo is averaging only about 10 points per game, Hickson is averaging about five. When Lebron was playing alongside Mo, he made him look like an all star, and Hickson looked like a beast playing with Lebron. Why? Because Lebron made them look good. That's what Lebron does, he makes his teammates better. Him and Z helped bring out the best in Andy Varejao, and look at what he was doing before he got injured. Kobe didn't do that with his team, and I guarantee you there were a good amount of guys on his team who were better players than Varejao, Gibson and Hickson were.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another loss for Miami.

I hope they actually win a game without LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



XxPunkxX said:


> So what your saying is...he wasn't being a ball hog, and yet he was holding on to the ball a shit load of times because his teammates suck. News flash, that would be a ball hog dumbass. I don't give a damn how crappy his team was, he was still being a ball hog. Simple as that. When you have 12 straight 40 point games and yet your shooting 40% in 9 of them, your a ball hog. How? Well, you do the math. Kobe never got an MVP award for any of those years because you don't win an MVP award for just scoring, which was literally the only thing he was doing. His assist numbers were low, his steal and block numbers were also low. That's not an MVP right there. If that was the case then Karl Malone would've won a lot more MVP awards than what he got, hell I can't even remember if he got any at all.
> 
> I never said that Kobe didn't make the LAKERS better, I said he never made a team as good the way Lebron has. That doesn't mean I'm not saying that Kobe didn't make his team better. Actually read what I say rather than try to make it sound like I'm saying stupid shit like that.
> 
> ...


Who do you pass to when your whole team sucks, really tell me? Lebron's team had at least good shooters, can't say the same for the Lakers. And his assists numbers were average for SGs, you don't get a lot of assists in the triangle offense because the ball is constantly moving around.

Hawks, Knicks, and Bulls would fail hard in the Western conference. Maybe not the Bulls, but they wouldn't be as good as they are right now. Shaq was still good, but he didn't perform nearly as well as he use to in the playoffs at that point in his career. His points went down by 10, and his rebounds went down by like 5 from when he was in the finals with the Lakers. He didn't have one 20 point game and Gary Payton had about 20 points in total for those finals, and yet you're calling me an idiot. :lmao Wade also average lke 39 points per game in all their wins, that's how you carry a team by yourself to a championship.

Nearly every person realizes Lebron quit in that series, even his fans say that he quit because he knew his team was so bad. They admit he quit and everyone realizes this, to say he didn't quit is laughable. They also stopped trying in the final minute, go watch the game they didn't even try to foul or steal the ball. To say I don't know what I'm saying when you're probably the only person that thinks he didn't quit is quite funny. Get off his nuts and just watch his effort throughout the game, in game 5 and 6 it was clear that he was not in the game and wasn't giving his best effort.

He made the allstar team on his third season so he obviously wasn't a ghost, I don't know why you think that at all. He was on the second team not the first and he only played 15 minutes in his first season and averaged about 8 points with 1 board and 2 assists. Those aren't really impressive stats.

Name these players that were better than Hickson, Mo, and Varejao on the Lakers, other than Odom, that team was complete shit. Again it wouldn't even be a good bench for any team in the league today. Oh and Lebron never made Varejao look good because Varejao is a defensive player, not a offensive player, and Lebron didn't teach him how post D. Z never made anyone look good and after that comment I really don't think I can take anything you say seriously because Z really is a below average player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat can't function without LeBron and that shocks me since Wade has been playing without LeBron for the majority of his career and Bosh is there to help..Wade's lookin like Larry Hughes out there or somethin lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade scored 33 on 500 shooting. It was Bosh who didn't carry his weight, 17 points and 5 boards aren't going to do it when Lebron isn't there.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm glad the wizards won. nuggets should ship carmelo to europe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Last few possessions of the game Wade played sketchy..Yeah he hit the 3 to tie it but almost turned the ball over before that then their last possession it was just a bunch of players running around like chickens with their heads cut ff..That's usually when Wade gets the ball and does what he needs to do, instead he was getting out of the wall and letting Chalmers and House dribble around with the ball and make something happen..That's on him..

and we're not even gonna mention the Denver game..that was..eh


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Who do you pass to when your whole team sucks, really tell me? Lebron's team had at least good shooters, can't say the same for the Lakers. And his assists numbers were average for SGs, you don't get a lot of assists in the triangle offense because the ball is constantly moving around.
> 
> *Your saying as if the Lakers didn't have any players to look to. In that year where they didn't make the playoffs, they still had Caron Butler and Andrew Bynum (although he was a rookie and wasn't really the kind of player he is now, so actually I shouldn't necessarily mention his name). And Lamar Odom wasn't all that bad either, he was just inconsistent. At one point he had back to back triple doubles. If you ask me, that isn't bad at all. *
> 
> ...


Clearly you and I don't see eye to eye when it comes to sports, and not everyone is going to have the same opinion on something. So right now I'm just going to say lets agree to disagree. If there's one thing the lakers fan said correctly it's that the whole Kobe vs Lebron debate is quite pointless (if that's what he actually said, I can't remember). So I'm just going to stop with this post right here. You can go ahead and respond if you want to but I'm pretty much done with the debate.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anybody seen this yet?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Clippers beat Heat & Lakers.. LOL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well did anything come of it? You can't really tell anything from that video. (Regarding Iggy/Turner).


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why did you even post that? He gave him a little shove it wasn't like he went out and elbowed him as hard as he could in the face or something.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's is nothing about it in the game recap so it really couldn't have been anything worth mentioning.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs extend the wins to 35. Best team in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics practiced today with their starters aka Rondo/Allen/Pierce/K.G./Perk for the 1st time this season.

Man I can't wait till the Celtics are 100% healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Imagine how good they'd be with KG, Pierce, Allen and Shaq all in their prime, with Rondo at the point. Oh man oh man.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i told you the clippers were good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Imagine how good they'd be with KG, Pierce, Allen and Shaq all in their prime, with Rondo at the point. Oh man oh man.


Well thats a dumb what if because they wouldn't have them all if they were in their prime nor could they afford them all with their current team. It's just like saying imagine how good the 2004 Lakers would have been in their prime, it'd be nice to think of a super super team but it would never happen with depth.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldnt call Clippers good, how about fairly decent...If it wasnt for Baron Davis gettin in shape and playing imo, they wouldn't have been winning as of late...Key factor for that team

Boston getting healthy right before home stretch would be good for them and bad for the rest of the league, but sustaining that good health in April,May & June is lookin like that may be a stretch for them..We'll soon


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well thats a dumb what if because they wouldn't have them all if they were in their prime nor could they afford them all with their current team. It's just like saying imagine how good the 2004 Lakers would have been in their prime, it'd be nice to think of a super super team but it would never happen with depth.


Well obviously...

It's just a thought for fun, which is allowed I do believe Serious Susan. I'll keep it super serious from now on though :3


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> So Clippers beat Heat & Lakers.. LOL


Yep its official...Blake Griffin...the guy is just going to be a monster.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake Griffen in his first is averaging more boards, more assists, and almost as many points with the same shooting percentage as Bosh's career year. This guy will be a legit megastar very soon. The only thing he lacks is being a good FT shooter, and he still needs some work on his post D, but this guy is already an offensive nightmare.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake Griffin ...

47 pts/14 rebs on 19-24 shooting and in about 37 mins.

Wow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Clippers better make sure this guy never gets away.

I'm rooting for the Clippers because I think it would be amazing if the Clippers were able to get close to the Lakers level to actual create an intense rivalry between the two teams. They've done really well with getting good players at draft time the last few years so hopefully finally it can happen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

kg back tonight, at least a 7 game win streak coming up.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> The Clippers better make sure this guy never gets away.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Clippers because I think it would be amazing if the Clippers were able to get close to the Lakers level to actual create an intense rivalry between the two teams. They've done really well with getting good players at draft time the last few years so hopefully finally it can happen.


I don't see it happening. Haven't the Clippers played ok though recently?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think when kobe finally retires, blake should be in the prime of his career by then. at that point you'll probably see a lot of fans band wagoning over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ideally I'd want to see the Clippers rise before Kobe retires.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando's 1st quarters have been atrocious for weeks, and this is no exception. Stan really needs diagnose & correct the issue.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

guess working out with hakeem was a waste of time, dwight still has no post game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's ridiculous how much people overrate the day or two Dwight spent with Hakeem.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u gotta admit, it's also ridiculous he hasn't developed a post game yet, i guess he's just not capable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's limited, but he has some. He stopped taking the mid-range shot too, for some reason. He was shooting in the 40's from there. 

RYAN ANDERSON >


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Ideally I'd want to see the Clippers rise before Kobe retires.


Kobe said he wouldn't stay very long which probably means he'll retire arond the age 36. I don't see the Clippers rising high enough by then to be a real threat unless they get another star player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe said he wouldn't stay over which probably means he'll retire arond the age 36. I don't see the Clippers rising high enough by then to be a real threat unless they get another star player.


Yeah, I don't see it happening either. Just wishful thinking .

Hopefully Aminu and Bledsoe work out for them though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bledsoe looked very promising when Baron was injuried, he just needs to make better decisions with the ball and not turn it over as much as he did.

Lakers have a history of losing a major star and gaining one in a couple of years to continue their dominant ways. If they keep Brown he is a promising replacement and Bynum is going to be a superstar if he stays healthy. They're also an attractive place for free agents. So this rivalary could happen; just not between Kobe and Blake.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just laughed my ass off at that high-five Hedo & KG had for some reason.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe will no retire at 36, especially if he keeps winning championships. He has the god given talent to play in his early 40's. 

I'm not surprised we lost to the Clippers, also not surprised we let another game go in the 4th quarter. We need to stop playing bored in certain stretches of the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WWF, was it as awesome as the high fives YAO shared with his family when he was drafted?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AgeofCJ said:


> Kobe will no retire at 36, especially if he keeps winning championships. He has the god given talent to play in his early 40's.
> 
> I'm not surprised we lost to the Clippers, also not surprised we let another game go in the 4th quarter. We need to stop playing bored in certain stretches of the game.


He has said many times that he will not stay that long and will retire when he is ready. I think I also remembering him saying that he would retire around the age 36. Talent is one thing and so is 22 years of mileage, he won't play until he is 40 that is certain.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Somebody please tell me who the fuck Jameel Nelson is, please.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KG is the man. Truly is.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers are about to dominate the NBA, I don't know why but I definitely see them stealing the 7th or 8th spot in the Playoffs. Blake Griffin is going to be bigger than Kobe & LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Dumbest thing ever. You can't say a player is going to be on their level because of an impressive rookie season. Let his career go on more than about 42 games than making such comparisons. I also don't even know what you mean by "bigger". More popular? Better because it's kind of stupid comparing 3 peoples that play 3 different positions.

And though it is not impossible to get a playspot, it ain't happening in the West.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another win for the Celtics, yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> *Clippers are about to dominate the NBA*, I don't know why but I definitely see them stealing the 7th or 8th spot in the Playoffs. Blake Griffin is going to be bigger than Kobe & LeBron.


I'm going to mark this down as, unofficially, the third time you've said this. 

Is it just me or did some of the Magic not seem that overly pissed about losing a close game that they could have won?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

should make for a good playoff series when they meet


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic were like +20 behind the 3 and +10 at the free throw line and still loss..Shaq, Perkins & Jermaine will gave Howard fits in a 7 game series because he's all Orlando has inside..Boston murdered Magic inside with their shooting percentage..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas sure have fallen from the second spot in the West to the fifth and are on a 6 game losing streak. Guess that's what happens when you lose one of your better star players of your team for the season, and you're best player for 8 games.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizard's 2 game winning streak takes precedence over the usual basketball talk


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man...I feel really bad for the Mavs now. Its hard to believe that at one point they were one of the best teams in the NBA, beating all the top notched teams and ending long winning streaks, ever since Dirk (even though he's back now) got hurt and lost Butler for the season, they just can't seem to find a win.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^Dumbest thing ever. You can't say a player is going to be on their level because of an impressive rookie season. Let his career go on more than about 42 games than making such comparisons. I also don't even know what you mean by "bigger". More popular? Better because it's kind of stupid comparing 3 peoples that play 3 different positions.
> 
> And though it is not impossible to get a playspot, it ain't happening in the West.


That is true. I'm sure you remember how Mike Millers rookie season went. Now look at him.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, today it was reported that LeBron told Carmelo last week that he should join Amare in NY if he wants a shot at beating Miami.

I'm not sure what to think of this as a Knicks fan. The team is obviously tired and has no size and depth and this Melo thing will not end. We already lost 4 out of 5 games. I wish the Nets will trade for him or Denver stops bullshitting and open up talks with the Knicks. 




Canadian said:


> Clippers are about to dominate the NBA, I don't know why but I definitely see them stealing the 7th or 8th spot in the Playoffs. Blake Griffin is going to be bigger than Kobe & LeBron.


You must me out your mind. The Clippers are not even close to being a 7th seed and Griffin may reach a Lebron level but he will never surpass Kobe simply because the Clippers are never going to be on the same level the Lakers are as a historic franchise in sports history.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Never say never TheWrestlingMind.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron and Melo have the same agent or adviser(Read about it in a very interesting article on Yahoo) and he's the one pushing for Melo to go to New Jersey and if anyone saw that Melo interview on ESPN it seems he's kind of warming up to the new Jersey idea, but I still have a hard time believing he wills sign off to play for the Nets..Lopez has regressed, and Billups/Hamilton aren't the same duo from 2004..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Griffen shouldn't even be compared to guards/SFs, it doesn't make much to do so. If you want to compare him to greats at least compare him with other big men. 

Lopez is just having a terrible year, he is a good player though and shouldn't be overlooked. Can't really say why his rebounds are so low this because I haven't seen a Nets game since they had Carter, Kidd, and Jefferson.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am absolutely disgusted by the officiating this year. Tonight, the refs basically tried to hand the game over to Chicago.



JM said:


> Never say never TheWrestlingMind.


Don't get me wrong, I love that team right now but they're not even close a 7th seed or dominating. Right now you have to have atleast 23 wins to get into the playoff picture. We are currently talking Blazers, Grizzlies, Rockets as 8th seeds.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lopez is just having a terrible year, he is a good player though and shouldn't be overlooked. Can't really say why his rebounds are so low this because I haven't seen a Nets game since they had Carter, Kidd, and Jefferson.


His drop in rebounds doesn't really surprise me at all really since last year he was paired with Yi Jianlian most of the time. This year he's paired with Humphries, Murphy and Favors who are all better rebounders than Jianlian. They are all active on the glass and actually are willing to fight for rebounders and hustle for rebounds so there's simply just less rebounds available for Lopez.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> His drop in rebounds doesn't really surprise me at all really since last year he was paired with Yi Jianlian most of the time. This year he's paired with Humphries, Murphy and Favors who are all better rebounders than Jianlian. They are all active on the glass and actually are willing to fight for rebounders and hustle for rebounds so there's simply just less rebounds available for Lopez.


Humphries was never a good rebounder. Maybe, due to lack of a real role he never got a chance to show it but there is no reason a 7'0 center can't get 10 rebounds while Kevin Love who looks like a shorty compared to Lopez can get nearly 20 rebounds per game.

New Jersey reminds me of that fat ugly chick that you said "no thanks" to but she continuously call you her "boo and baby" despite the fact you've said no to her advances.

I don't see why anyone can believe that New Jersey's package offer to Melo is better than the Knicks besides the lack of draft picks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TheWrestlingMind said:


> Humphries was never a good rebounder. Maybe, due to lack of a real role he never got a chance to show it but there is no reason a 7'0 center can't get 10 rebounds while Kevin Love who looks like a shorty compared to Lopez can get nearly 20 rebounds per game.
> 
> New Jersey reminds me of that fat ugly chick that you said "no thanks" to but she continuously call you her "boo and baby" despite the fact you've said no to her advances.
> 
> I don't see why anyone can believe that New Jersey's package offer to Melo is better than the Knicks besides the lack of draft picks.


Errr ever since Humphries got to NJ he's been good to great on the glass. He's improved this year over last but he wasn't that bad last year either (like 6.5 in 20 minuts a night). He had never averaged over 13 mpg before getting to NJ. When someone else is getting the rebounds before you it explains why he isn't getting 10 a game. A team only gets so many rebound opportunities a game and when Favors gets 5, Murphy gets 4, Outlaw gets 4.5 etc there's only so many left. I'm not justifying why he sucks at rebounds, I'm justifying why they've gone down. Everyone was saying he was lazy unassertive since he was at Stanford. His rebound numbers were always inflated because he was the best of the terrible rebounders and someone has to rebound the ball.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only reason you should have a decrease in the amount of boards you get is because your teams offense is really good and defense is really bad...Only reason


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He should be getting at least 10 a game but he's lazy and sucks at rebounding to he gets 6. Guys try harder for the rebounds so they get them instead. It's not exactly a science.

Your theory is so general it can't really be proven. If a team has a centre that gets 12 a game and suddenly trade for a better rebounding PF then the one they currently had you better believe that the centres rebounding numbers are going to go down regardless of their offensive and defensive efficiency.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You're all right. Humphries is an outstanding rebounder (one of the best in the league), New Jersey has a horrible defense, leading to less rebounding opportunities and he's just not a good rebounder. He wasn't in college and isn't in the NBA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They were horrible last year too though which is what they were getting at when wondering why his rebounds have gone down 2.5 a game or something.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> He should be getting at least 10 a game but he's lazy and sucks at rebounding to he gets 6. Guys try harder for the rebounds so they get them instead. It's not exactly a science.
> 
> Your theory is so general it can't really be proven. If a team has a centre that gets 12 a game and suddenly trade for a better rebounding PF then the one they currently had you better believe that the centres rebounding numbers are going to go down regardless of their offensive and defensive efficiency.


Down yes, but only averaging 5-6 a game, no...Look at Blazers with Aldridge & Camby, or Grizzlies with Gasol & Randolph or even the Clippers with Jordan & Griffin...If one grabs 15 the other will at least get 8 or 9...The opportunities are there for alot of these teams


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Down yes, but only averaging 5-6 a game, no...Look at Blazers with Aldridge & Camby, or Grizzlies with Gasol & Randolph or even the Clippers with Jordan & Griffin...If one grabs 15 the other will at least get 8 or 9...The opportunities are there for alot of these teams


They are all good rebounders though...and he's not. One of the worst for his position I'd say.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets had a press conference to let the world know the Melo to Nets deal is officially dead...well...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That is fucking really really stupid and a waste of time if true I guess it's to the Knicks for Melo. I guess it's for the best because now Nets can rebuild properly, Melo is not the type of star that can lead a team to a championship.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hopefully he goes to the Knicks then. Amare/Melo would be a good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Hopefully he goes to the Knicks then. Amare/Melo would be a good.


If the Knicks manage to get Melo and somehow keep Wilson Chandler then they'll be a sure-fire championship contender.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never minded the Knicks being a great team. It would be about time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo, Felton, and Amare are all offensive players, Chandler cannot carry a whole defense on his own. 

Why would you, I'm assuming a Toronto fan, want a divisional rival to be great?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so melo to knicks is a lock then, will be a great team to watch but no way will they win the championship because they still won't have the defense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

semi is doin work


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets give up on getting Carmelo & end up beating the Jazz.. lol not bad. 

Raptors holding their own against the Spurs right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll never understand Pau. He'll shoot a lot of shots in the first half, but in the second half he just stops shooting basically altogether.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Philly's got great basketball IQ. Orlando, down 4 with 20 seconds left, inbounded the ball and handed it off to J-Rich and he shot a three, made it, got fouled and made the FT. They just did the same fucking thing to JJ in OT. :lmao

*Edit:* Magic won. Thanks, Philly!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that really is just about the dumbest thing u can possibly do. 5 minutes left in the celtics game, rays clutchness begins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic shouldn't have had to go in OT to beat Philly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight only hit 10 of 22 FTs. If he made most of 'em, Orlando would have easily won.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea, Howard really needs to improve his FTs because that alone right there would lead to more wins for the Magic. 60% really costs you games when you get as many FTs as Dwight does.

It also leads to things like hack-a-Dwight late in games that also can really hurt you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another win for the good 'ol Celts.

Paul Pierce was the leading scorer with 22, Shaq had 12 points & 12 rebounds, and Ray-Ray went 0-4 from three point land.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yea, Howard really needs to improve his FTs because that alone right there would lead to more wins for the Magic. 60% really costs you games when you get as many FTs as Dwight does.
> 
> It also leads to things like hack-a-Dwight late in games that also can really hurt you.


The previous couple games he was at like 75% from the line. I don't see why he's so inconsistent. Nash should be a good guy and help him out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And the Cavs lose again surprise, surprise. I actually wouldn't be surprised if they got the same record that they had the year before they drafted LeBron which was 17-65 IIRC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They won't win 9 games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They better make major changes this offseason, hopefully Byron doesn't get fired though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Why do you have Monta's stat line in your sig?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> ^ Why do you have Monta's stat line in your sig?


I dunno, I got bored and was looking to see what time they played on NBA.com and clicked on his player profile.

I'm gonna change it before I log off though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> They better make major changes this offseason, hopefully Byron doesn't get fired though.


I hope Byron does get fired so he can coach the Lakers.

And why the fuck does JKidd decide to start doing great again against the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is Kidd's first time having more than 10 points in like 2 weeks or so IIRC.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors fell apart there, Spurs continue to 36-6 baby!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I find it funny that Jason Terry, Marion, and Kidd have been doing shit all in the last 11 games and now all of sudden pick up their game. Seriously, the fuck is with this shit.

Honestly, they hit some of the toughest shots that they couldn't make when they were wide open before. I'm just making dumb excuses for our shitty excuse of a pick and roll defense which relaly killed and turnovers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Melo, Felton, and Amare are all offensive players, Chandler cannot carry a whole defense on his own.
> 
> Why would you, I'm assuming a Toronto fan, want a divisional rival to be great?


They aren't really a rival...Toronto won't be great for a while yet and the Playoffs were always exciting when the Knicks were there competing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

By divisional rival I just meant a team competing in your division. The Raptors could be great in a couple of years with the right draft choices and FAs, right about the time of the Celtics because they'll be losing Allen, KG, and Pierce. You don't want another strong team like the Knicks getting in the way of the Raptors becoming the best team in their division.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone could be great in a couple years with the right drafting and FA. I never minded the Knicks being a strong team in the playoffs, which is what I was getting at and it's been a long time since that has happened. It would be nice to see a team with a rich history get get to competing for the championship again. I wasn't really concerned with the Raptors in my thought process. I was thinking as a fan of the sport, not just a fan of the Raptors. I'm more concerned with them getting back into a position to make the playoffs first instead of being a division winner/championship contender. It's not like those things can't be desired independently.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I see where you're coming from, but I was just saying that the Raps could take over a weak division in a couple of years only if the Knicks also remain weak. If the Knicks became great again it would just be another roadblock for the Raps.

As a fan of the sport I have always wanted new teams to rise and teams with rich history to actually miss the playoffs for maybe two years in a row. Not saying I want the Lakers ever to be like the Nets, but speaking from a impartial standpoint I would rather have teams with a poor history to have a chance at winning the NBA title than the "usuals". Two teams have won more than 50% of the titles, so it would be nice to see a little change.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs just might win 70..hmm

That foul call on the 4 pt play by Jason Richardson was a BS call by the ref imo

Regarding the Melo nets break off..Nets said basically Denver was asking for too much..well if thats the case what other team will be willing to give them more? Denver better make that trade with NJ

and after the Nuggets spiral out of playoff contention, I believe the Rockets will be in the playoffs this year, and depending who they play they may give a team a slight scare like OKC did last year...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I see where you're coming from, but I was just saying that the Raps could take over a weak division in a couple of years only if the Knicks also remain weak. If the Knicks became great again it would just be another roadblock for the Raps.
> 
> As a fan of the sport I have always wanted new teams to rise and teams with rich history to actually miss the playoffs for maybe two years in a row. Not saying I want the Lakers ever to be like the Nets, but speaking from a impartial standpoint I would rather have teams with a poor history to have a chance at winning the NBA title than the "usuals". Two teams have won more than 50% of the titles, so it would be nice to see a little change.


Sure yes, new teams are nice, a cycle is nice. Knicks were horrible there for years tho. When they were paying guys millions to be injured and were generally just stuck with horrible horrible contracts. I didn't say win it all either. It would be pretty awesome for a team like the Hornets to beat a REALLY strong Knicks team in a final, for example. Or the Thunder. Or the Blazers. Same could be said about beating the Celts but they've been there done that for the last number of years.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just admit it, Raptors won't be championship good for a long, long, long, long, long time. No one seems to want to stay in Toronto. We'll get a pretty good draft pick this year, but it's a weak draft class so to speak so I'm not too excited.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

like i said, priority one should be landing jared sullinger or enes kanter in the offseason.

then, they're going to be one elite scoring pg (or sf) shy of becoming a considerable threat in the east.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In the games Bayless started where Bargnani was injured too he proved he was capable of being a shoot first point guard that could score with decent efficiency so I wouldn't look too far past this guy yet. He just needs to learn to take better care of the basketball. He at least should get a fair shot before looking elsewhere.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

derozan's replacing jennings in the dunk contest, jm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I saw that. It would have been funny to see Jennings go because everyone was ribbing him here. Derozan has skills though so I'm interested to see what he does.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> like i said, priority one should be landing jared sullinger or enes kanter in the offseason.
> 
> then, they're going to be one elite scoring pg (or sf) shy of becoming a considerable threat in the east.


I swear you keep changing who you want Raptors to draft lol

...Honestly, the only college players I've seen that are worth a top pick imo are Kemba Walker from UCONN and Jordan Hamilton from Texas...Especially, Hamilton and since Texas over the recent years has had a great pipeline of talented players succeed or at least have a ok career in the NBA(Durant, Augustin, Ford, Aldridge) it wouldn't be too much of a risk by nabbing him...The guy has a pretty good inside/outside game


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They are going to need to get a whole lot shittier if they want a better shot at the top pick.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey, it just depends on how the ball drops or whatever..Usually the team with the worst record doesn't get top pick anyways



I'm tempted to say who cares because likely there wont even be a season(at least a full one) this upcoming fall but its whatever...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now the Bulls are trying to get Melo?

I'm guessing a Deng for Melo swap.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i said it didn't matter as long as the player has size, and is a rebound/scoring machine in the post.

it's a no brainer, sullinger is the beast to draft if he's still available by the time we're on the clock.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Kyrie Irving will be a top 10 pick if he opts to enter the draft this year but I don't think the Raptors should pick him up unless they drop Calderon because Bayless is a great player and they shouldn't let him go.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Now the Bulls are trying to get Melo?
> 
> I'm guessing a Deng for Melo swap.


If the Bulls got Melo , they would be absolutely disgusting


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Raptors have bought out Peja Stojakovic, Stojakovic said that once he clears waivers he's gonna sign with the Mavs.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If the Bulls got Melo , they would be absolutely disgusting


If the bulls got Melo that would be crazy, The Bulls really need a good starting shooting guard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> If the bulls got Melo that would be crazy, The Bulls really need a good starting shooting guard.


They should trade Keith Bogans, James Johnson and some draft picks for O.J. Mayo and some other player/draft picks.

What's you guy's predictions for tonight's TNT games?

I think Chicago will beat Dallas and the Clippers will be Portland. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the Clippers made a surprise run and claimed the 8th playoff spot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope Portland wins, just because I love LaMarcus (my favorite PF in the league). I've got him, Wes & I added Pryzbilla yesterday, and I hope they do well. LA has been a fuckin' beast since Roy went down, and with Camby out, he'll do even better.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think that Bulls will win and Clippers will win.

I just want them to get some kind of good shooting guard, I mean Korver is good but he would have to work on defense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Korver is good for a couple 3s, that's about it. He's really not much different from a guy like Jason Kapona.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I hope Portland wins, just because I love LaMarcus (my favorite PF in the league). I've got him, Wes & I added Pryzbilla yesterday, and I hope they do well. LA has been a fuckin' beast since Roy went down, and with Camby out, he'll do even better.


Yeah I told my friends a while ago when Roy first got hurt that this season would be Aldridge's breakout season, where he'll finally get much-needed recognition for his talent. He's so underrated. Wes Matthews has been having a great year as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> I think that Bulls will win and Clippers will win.
> 
> I just want them to get some kind of good shooting guard, I mean Korver is good but he would have to work on defense.


Korver is good for nothing. I was hoping they would Johnson in FA last year but the Hawks totally fucked them out of that one, but totally fucked themselves up too with that contract.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Korver is good for a couple 3s, that's about it. He's really not much different from a guy like Jason Kapona.


Yeah but if I had to choose between the two, I'd pick Korver.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well of course, but really he isn't that different, just a little better. He shouldn't be a starter in this league, that's for sure. He's a role player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Well of course, but really he isn't that different, just a little better. He shouldn't be a starter in this league, that's for sure. He's a role player.


Korver starts for the Bulls?  WTF??

But yeah Korver is good for a bench player and shouldn't be a starter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Korver doesn't start, it's Rose/Bogans/Deng/Boozer/Thomas right now, I believe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah he hasn't started for the Bulls, only ever really had any time as a starter when he was with the Sixers. We were just discussing the Bulls needing a new starting SG so I was just making the point that he shouldn't be starting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Keith Bogans starts??

Yeah they really need a starting SG.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He only plays 17 or so minutes, though. I think they just start him because he's probably their best perimeter defender and keep him out there until the opposing team's 2nd unit comes in. Brewer is better off the bench, too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was actually gaining faith in the Clippers thinking that they could make the playoffs, but now I learned they have to go on an 11 game road in February. It is going to take a lot for them to end up with a good record on that trip, and this means that the Lakers probably have a similar road trip.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They have a 7 game road trip. They mentioned it in one of their games last week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

7 isn't bad comapred to 11, but one of the 11 is against the Lakers so I guess that makes it 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls were going after Melo last fall...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And? They have a better chance now if Nets have actually stopped going for them because, unlike the Knicks, the Bulls actually have trade assets.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls go all in for this season and then what? Because he's not staying after this season...Bulls will start next season likely looking to rebuild because most likely Bulls would have to give up more than the Nets would have because Bulls don't have that many attractive draft picks or young players as the Nets did..Bulls are looking at the long haul not 3-4 months..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think it's a big of a guarantee that Melo won't resign with all these teams as people make it out to be. Chicago is in a pretty good situation right now so I don't see why he wouldn't at least consider staying. I'm sure there is a lot of people that would love to play with Rose. And even if he doesn't there's still the sign and trade option.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only way Bulls get Melo is if they are willing to give up Noah...Only thing is Noah is hurt which would cause Denver to think twice and Bulls without Noah are tremendously undersized..I don't think Melo would sign on to a team like that..I think he's seen in Denver how much a big man is needed to really compete for a title year in and year out..Its probably why Bulls fell out of the fold last fall


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ya Gibson and Boozer would get there asses kicked in the playoffs without Noah and obviously Kurt Thomas is a dinosaur. They have Asik as well but he's a project at best. They'd be much better off trying to give up Gibson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors lose by 50 to the Magic. Damn that's embarrassing.

Meanwhile the Celts have a 20 point lead over the Jazz with Pierce & Garnett both scoring 20+ points so far.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks only managed to score 59 points in a game? Um.. that's kind of depressing..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They need to shake things up in Atlanta. They're just a middle of the pack team, and with all of the money they have tied up in Joe and Horfird, they may stay dormant for years to come. 



notorious_187 said:


> Raptors lose by 50 to the Magic. Damn that's embarrassing.
> 
> Meanwhile the Celts have a 20 point lead over the Jazz with Pierce & Garnett both scoring 20+ points so far.


Dwight sat out the 4th and still got 31 and 19. :l


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Raptors lose by 50 to the Magic. Damn that's embarrassing.


40 get it right


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Horford and Johnson are underachieving too which is part of the problem. Johnson NEEDS to score 23-25 and Horford needs to be a 20 and 10 guy. 

It's pretty bad that Toronto's 40 point loss wasn't the worst loss of the night.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare was shut down, That's how the first game shoulda gone. At least the series is finished even.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Atlanta was always a team that had a ceiling of ECF and that's it...Its basically the same way I look at the Bulls


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Dan Gilbert still believes the Cavs will get a ring before LeBron?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He never believed that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought he said something like the Cavs will get a ring before LeBron does? Or something to that effect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He did. It was just a PR move to appease the Cleveland fans. There's no way he actually believed it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, whatever the case may be the Cavs better draft good this year and make some good moves this off-season because they're fucked with what they've got right now.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well, whatever the case may be the Cavs better draft good this year and make some good moves this off-season because they're fucked with what they've got right now.


Too bad this year's draft sucks. Although I'm getting jacked more and more on J Sully like erry day


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Imperfect said:


> Too bad this year's draft sucks. Although I'm getting jacked more and more on J Sully like erry day


It's gonna be hard for any draft to be worse than the one from 2000.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You can see it with Sullinger, he's gonna have weight issues because staying in shape will be a struggle..I mean he did drop some weight recently(Supposedly down to 270 now) but he still looks a bit sloppy to me; and the guy is only 6'9 so you better have a good big next to him if he's gonna be a solid post player in the league for a few years because he's not a guy who is gonna bully ppl down low or hit that lil 5-7ft jumpshot..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> It's gonna be hard for any draft to be worse than the one from 2000.


That would be pretty much impossible. This draft is weak, but still far, far above that one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jared Sullinger is a beast. Watched him today torch Illinois. And I don't buy the weight issues, neither. He played heavy minutes today. Actually, I think he played the entire game. He looked plenty fit at the end of the game. He's a number one pick for me. If he can develop his jump shot, I'd say he's a Carlos Boozer type. Which isn't the worst to be.

Also. If you're interested in being apart of the NBA draft, join this please:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...doing-some-wf-nfl-nba-drafts.html#post9260470


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor display of ball by the Spurs, they are so horrible at back to backs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizards seem to have an on going history of upsetting boston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really can't believe the Sixers and Bucks are playoff teams in the East with records of 18-25 and 16-23. That is just pathetic. I'm also hoping Bulls manage to get top seed in the East, but that's a longshot.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls are 3.5 games behind and they haven't had there starting rotation except for a few games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Want a cookie?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From before...I'm not going to completely diss this draft class until after the tournament. It's going to be greatly affected by what transpires this summer anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was just on Wikipedia (for what reason I don't know). And I came across the Nets roster.

I never knew the Nets complete roster was: Brook Lopez, Sasha Vujacic, LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Blake Griffin, & Dwight Howard.

Also just read an article saying that Ricky Rubio doesn't wanna play for the Timberwolves and that he wants to play for a team like Boston, Miami, or New York. Basically Rubio wants to play for a championship contender and of the three teams named I think Miami wouldn't really be that bad since they lack good PG's and I'm 96% sure that Rubio could take Carlos Arroyo's starting job.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao WTF is up with that roster? Is it some poor pathetic Nets' fan's dream or something and why do would they include Sasha?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone can edit it, that's what happens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Someone in this thread earlier were surprised when I said that the East is weak compared to the West and that East has some one the best teams, well if they still think I was even semi wrong then they should look at the standings. The top east teams do worse when they play against the West, and nearly every West teams plays better against the East except the Grizzles and Clippers. Celts are 8-4 against West compared to 25-6 against East, Heat are 20-6 against East compared to 11-7 against West, etc.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No center from the west deserves to play in the ASG...They should just take a few more forwards IMO...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Griffen and Love should be the PFs and Gasol/Duncan should be the Cs because they actually play that position. Melo doesn't deserve to be in the ASG, he is shooting poorly and is really only rebounding well this year.


----------



## JackJiggler (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The all-star game is stupid though isn't it. It's a popularity contest, Love/Griffin should be 2 of the three in the All-NBA teams though and I really can't see why they won't be, and Boozer third.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boozer won't be third, that's for sure. Love will likely be on the first NBA Team otherwise that is also a popularity contest that really needs fixing. The guy is averaging 20 and 15, that alone right there is amazing enough.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least Alderidge should make it for doing what he has for the Blazers...Love, Randolph and few others may benefit if Mavs shut Dirk down


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love is tearing down 3's superbly well. If he was doing that on a winning team, he'd be a legit MVP candidate, but as Blake is at least leading his team to compete for a 8th seed, he probably should be first, Love second, dunno for third really, probably Pau or Amare.

Although because it's stupid, you know it'll be Pau first, Amare second and KLove third, because the NBA is stupid.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Kevin Love doesn't make the ASG then that could potentially be the biggest snub of all-time. The guy is averaging 20 and 15, he should make the All-NBA 1st team as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I believe I read something earlier that Love is the first player to average 10 rebounds and shoot at least 40% behind the 3pt line...amazing


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd just like to point out that Andrew Bogut managed to pick up 10 rebounds in the first quarter. Jesus fuck I've been getting beastly things like this against me on fantasy basketball lately .

That's crazy though, 10, yeash.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kurt Thomas 16 points 4 minutes into the 2nd quarter. Wow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bayless is 2 rebounds away from a triple double. He's on my fantasy team . He needs to get back to hitting threes though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

keith bogans had to be the worst starter in the NBA.

he is horrible, and completely useless.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know why the Bulls aren't starting Kyle Korver or Ronnie Brewer. Korver has been picking up his defense lately and can shoot well. Ronnie Brewer can do the same.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bogans generally plays less minutes with both of them so it's not like he's the go to guy at the position. They are most comfortable with him as the perimeter defender to start against the opposing guard.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I saw someone mention Ricky Rubio earlier on this page, it's pretty obvious the T-Wolves should just trade him already. He isn't coming over to play in Minnesota for god's sake, and he'll just hold out until he gets his wish.

Speaking of trading PG's, sounds like Warriors might trade Steph Curry :no: :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope they don't trade Curry but I agree that the Wolves should trade Rubio. I think the Heat would be a perfect fit for Ricky Rubio to play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think Rubio wants to come to the NBA in general but yes, generally not to a team like the Timberwolves. He's still really young and is more comfortable in his native land.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat might be an option for Rubio, because if Carmelo goes to the Knicks...CP3 is going to be sitting down in New Orleans counting the seconds until he becomes a free agent too. CP3 is going to end up in NY imo, so Knicks trading for Rubio seems unlikely to me.

Curry is the best player the Warriors have, I'd rather trade Ellis than Curry at this time. Warriors just need another scorer and they're a threat in the west.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

good game from my sixers tonight. still wishing Evan Turner was getting more playing time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, I think Monta is better than Steph.

I think their starters in order from best to worst is:
1. Monta
2. Steph
3. D. Wright
4. David Lee
5. Biedrins

Evan Turner has really disappointed me, I had high expectations for him and hasn't impressed me at all. But maybe, like you said, if he gets more PT then he can start to put up some better numbers. But he had a great game tonight, 14 pts, 8 rebounds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd put Lee above Wright

and Turner was wack in college..He just looked good because they played him at point where could take advantage of the smaller guy guarding him..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

turner needs a NBA body and a better (read: more consistent) jumpshot.

bogans isn't that good at defense, though. he's just better than korver and brewer. tallest midget, really.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dont like Mavs move to sign Peja..imo they should've went after Gerald Wallace or someone who can do something besides score because that's Mavs biggest weakness over the years, one-dimensional players (scorers) who are mentally and/or physically soft..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Bayless is 2 rebounds away from a triple double. He's on my fantasy team . He needs to get back to hitting threes though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

PROJECT TANK.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



btw, rudy did the exact same thing against the heat.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Evan Turner has really disappointed me, I had high expectations for him and hasn't impressed me at all. But maybe, like you said, if he gets more PT then he can start to put up some better numbers. But he had a great game tonight, 14 pts, 8 rebounds.


he's been inconsistent. i wouldn't really say disappointing, because i've seen some games with huge potential in him, like tonight. 14 points, 8 rebounds, and 5 assists was some solid production. when his shot is on, he's getting 10-15 points off the bench. and he's had a bunch of those games over the past month or two, a lot better now that Collins is actually giving him great time. i believe after some more time for adjustment, and some work on that jump shot, and he'll be real solid in their starting lineup for years to come. which would be great, because everyone knows Iguodala isn't going to be that leading scorer some people (not me) thought he'd be when we resigned him with that huge-ass contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Saving the day for tall those on the TANKWAGON. 

I dunno, they can tank all they want but I at least want to see progress going towards next year, as in player development. I want to see what Bayless, Davis and Derozen can do.

It was good to see Wesley Johnson get his first decent statline in about a month for Minny tonight. He's sorta been getting Turner treatment as of late.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bayless to progress and become a more comfortable point guard, Davis to play some above average defense (with a good amount of blocks and rebounds) and soft offense, and Derozan HOPEFULLY gets a jump shot and better ball control. Derozan is the one we need the most player development from. Thing is Bargnani is not that much older than these guys, and he'll be an integral part of the team for the next while.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani still needs A LOT of work himself. He's a pretty pathetic rebounder for a 7 footer. He settles for off balance runners way too much too. As of now I think Bayless should be starting. Are they really THAT much better off with Calderon in there for over 30 a game? I don't think so. Bayless biggest concern is turnovers but a lot of that can be fixed by learning the offense (knowing where everyone is and where they're going etc). He's not really one to force shots either which is good, but at the same time he's not afraid to shoot when he's got the open look.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani is also the softest center in the league. He needs to MAN UP. I think the logic with Calderon/Bayless right now is just experience and fans would really be pissed off that Calderon, who's making a shit load of money, is not starting. It's just more 'appealing'. Bayless will have his time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Which of course creates some more what-ifs. As in LaMarcus Aldridge what ifs. I think the best thing for the Raptors would be to trade Calderon. They tried to do so in the off-season but I believe the league vetoed it for some reason or another.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons *MIGHT* be able to get me to watch again if they keep up the good work. Their comeback against Phoenix the other night along with the nice win over Orlando yesterday has gotten my attention. If they can manage to somehow beat Denver AND Miami in our next two games, then the Pistons have revived one of their biggest fans.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lulz, if they need to revive you you are far from one of their biggest fans.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But I am. I couldn't stand seeing them embarrass themselves any longer so I had to stop tuning in, even though I kept up. 

I'm a fucking die hard for the team, I just couldn't bear watching the last couple of seasons.

I watched a lot of the games last season, even went to some, but the lack of motivation on the roster became cringeworthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hmmmm I dunno, true fans stick with teams though the bad....

I'm just busting your balls. But they do. Yeahhhh.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, i haven't stopped watching the Sixers and we've had some atrocious seasons, and even more atrocious play. but they're my boys, following is what i do. diehard pretty much means you watch no matter what. besides, even during bad years, there's still so much going on, and planning for the future to pay attention to.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I share the same thoughts on the subject Rawlin.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I cried when we fucking won the ship in '04, and also cried when we lost that game 7 for the ship in '05. Such a travesty. Ever since then I've watched practically every game... until shit got scary. Once shit got too bad, it became hard to watch a la this season. Yeah they're my boys for life and I am a die hard, which is WHY I can't bear watching some of their games. It just hurts me to see how far we've fallen.

Different philosophy's ya feel me?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i still watch the wizards w/ rashard lewis on the team, which is reason enough for me to dislike a team.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i feel the different philosophy, just not how i see being a diehard fan. diehard fan literally means what it says. DIE-HARD. you die with the team. its like being a glutton for punishment. you read with them when you're down, and ride with them when they're up. 

but i guess i can understand your point too. i just wouldn't ever stop watching my team no matter how bad it got.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I only stopped watching this season, and even then I still watched at least 10 games and went to one. 

I'm a die hard Pistons fan damnit! I can't stand watching them suck, it hurts. So maybe to me, you're not a die hard since you can bear witnessing your team be shitty. 

Besides, Pistons went from best team in the league that no one fucks with to an embarrassment over night. Different cases here.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Warriors have been an embarrassment for more than 15 years and I still root for them...

That's a real fan for ya shiek


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but the difference is that they were NEVER good.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> Yeah but the difference is that they were NEVER good.


Not even when they beat the #1 seeded Mavs in the playoffs a few years back? :side:

Who could forget the WE BELIEVE run for my W's? Greatest playoff upset of all time!!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that was pretty awesome. you guys were a mad exciting team to watch that year. still pretty fun now with ellis/curry, but Baron Davis was having the time of his life on that team.

tbf though, i don't care if they were the #1 seed, they were still Nowitzkis team.

Nowitzki = lulz


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

@IC2.0: Not even then. Good to me is this:










or this


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Or this










Yeah but to me, to be a die-hard fan you have to stick through the good and the bad.

I became a die-hard Celtics fan in 2001. I went through the Pierce & Antoine Walker era, the Pierce & Ricky Davis era, drafting Gerald Green, having the worst record in the league, acquiring K.G. & Ray Allen and winning the championship.

I think if the Pistons continue to play the way they've played so far this year and by this year I mean 2011, then they could possibly make the playoffs in the 7th or 8th spot since that is really far-fetched.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eww Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't hate the G.O.A.T. Jack, hate the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate Isiah Thomas.

Such a fucking bitch.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> I cried when we fucking won the ship in '04, and also cried when we lost that game 7 for the ship in '05. Such a travesty. Ever since then I've watched practically every game... until shit got scary. Once shit got too bad, it became hard to watch a la this season. Yeah they're my boys for life and I am a die hard, which is WHY I can't bear watching some of their games. It just hurts me to see how far we've fallen.
> 
> Different philosophy's ya feel me?


I think we can cut you a break since Joe Dumars pretty much threw the team's future down the drain. It's gonna be awhile before you guys are contenders again, welcome to my club. The Cavs Club.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, same for me. Well, became a fan in 02, 03, not sure, but remained a fan throughout the years.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I hate Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Such a fucking bitch.












Imperfect knows how I feel about the Pistons.

When the FUCK did the Spurs become them dudes again? DA FUCK did I miss?!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They've only missed the playoffs one year too. Yeash. A DIE HARD would have stuck with them. They were the class of the east for a few years and when they finally need to have a rebuilding year you turn away.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So as a Cavs fan, if I quit paying attention to the team following the loss to the Heat at the Q, am I not a real fan? 

EDIT: I mean I pay attention, but I haven't taken the time to watch them since then. It's just not worth it...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't exactly turn away. I just lost a lil faith. Plus with the death of Bill Davidson, and with the teams entire FUTURE in question, I just got a lil shook.

I admit I was wrong to not watch as much this season, but now I'm back with the team and here to stay. I CONSIDER myself a die hard considering all the money I've spent on the team in terms of merch, jerseys, tickets, memorabilia, and my family even had a suite at the palace of 3 or 4 seasons.

Fuck man, take it easy on me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stuckey and Monroe should give you a lot to be excited about.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stuckey is WAY too inconsistent for my liking.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

T-Mac has actually surprised me. He hasn't been as bad as I thought he would this season. Sure he's not the T-Mac of the Orlando or early Houston days but he's been playing good ball from the games I've watched from them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I saw first-hand last night how well T-Mac can play when he tries. Seemed like Orlando was sagging off of him a lot, and he was schooling J-Rich on offense. 



JM said:


> Stuckey and Monroe should give you a lot to be excited about.


Stuckey fucking sucks.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope T-Mac keeps it up, because we could really use some legit Tracy McGrady.

Dude is only 31, which is right around when most players hit their prime. If he can get our teams' motivations high, we can really make something happen.

We have a solid ass fucking roster, they just need to keep up the way they've been playing as of late.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's what I've been saying.

I looked at the Pistons roster the other day and I was thinking that they have a roster that can play better than the way they've been playing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think they were having a real hard time distributing minutes at the beginning of the year and couldn't really get guys getting in a groove.

I always thought Stuckey was a decent young player, he'd be much better off at the 2 though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, he would. Will Bynum is a MUCH better PG than him.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't follow the Pistons that much, but yeah what the hell happened to Stuckey? He was all over espn last year, and this year he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDwBEnOOJ7Y&feature=related

^^^This brings back good memories


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't have originally called myself a Warriors fan but a Monta Ellis fan, which is why I like the Warriors, but since I've been supporting him & the Warriors, I've actually start to like them and if Monta did leave I'd still support them.

But man I was so excited when they beat the Mavericks.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the pistons do look a hell of a lot better on paper than they do when you watch them. 

T Mac just seems lazy sometimes. seems like he doesn't always give it 100% in there. but its sad to see how both him and his cousin used to dominate the NBA, and now they're afterthoughts.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm totally on the Griffin/Clippers bandwagon and I'm not even ashamed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When T-Mac tries hard, like last night against the Magic or the game against the Celtics, he usually delivers.

Kendrick Perkins made his return tonight. He's coming off the bench since he's still not 100%, he won't start until the game on Feb. 3 but damn the Cavs suck ass. It must suck to go from winning 60+ games 2 years in a row to going on a 18 game losing streak.

Not really a Blake Griffin fan, favorite player on the Clippers is Eric Gordon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought Vince was doing pretty well in Orlando up until he was traded. Not at the 25 a game level but good secondary scoring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The other day I was thinking about how Jermaine, Vince, T-Mac, & Steve Francis were all some of the top players in the league at one point and they all rose to the top around the same time and now look at them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's what injuries and aging does. Like I said though, Carter is far from a bum, it's just regression. T-Mac can still get it done in flashes too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I agree but injuries have really fucked Jermaine up and what happened with Steve Francis.

I heard he was playing in China and he was playing with ice on his leg and then a week later he got cut from the team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers up on Dallas.

So when did Jason Kidd basically become the way he is he doesn't get much done at all. I mean he has decent games overall but he's by no means an all star anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I assume you're just looking at his scoring? He's still great for assists and decent for steals and rebounds. His scoring hasn't really been there for several years now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I mean his assists are good, he gets some rebounds and steals he just doesn't seem like the all-star Jason Kidd I remember in those categories.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he is almost 38.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nevermind then I thought he was a few years younger than that.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ty Lawson was nasty tonight. that kid is the quickest thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone watching Clippers/Mavs?

Griffin took a mighty big bump on a flagrant from Haywood. Clippers also have turned a double digit lead into a double digit deficit lulz.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Anyone watching Clippers/Mavs?
> 
> Griffin took a mighty big bump on a flagrant from Haywood. Clippers also have turned a double digit lead into a double digit deficit lulz.


And now it's a 6 point deficit :lmao

Mavs miss Butler imo


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tarea and Terry lit the Clippers UP.

and now the Lakers are routing the Jazz, 37 points in the first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah they were both killing it, especially from downtown. 

Lakers are on fire so far. Shooting 70% or something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did Jazz really give up before the game even started? :lmao This is pathetic.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah is screwed. Deron is already hinting opting out in 2012. I don't see how you can't even try to beat the Lakers considering you haven't won there since 2000.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics get the win tonight.

Not really surprised since they played the Cavs. Damn they're horrible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Kings really need to work with Cousins on his fouls. I'm not watching the game so I can't really comment fully bit if it's just a case of him being beat a lot (as a developing defender in this league) and having to take a foul to prevent an easy 2 someone's really got to be there with the help defence to try to keep this guy on the floor for more than 21 minutes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers are beating the ever loving shit out of the Jazz. That's the only way I can describe it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Perkins back is great news for Boston

Utah has disappointed me..No offense to Sloan but I think Utah just needs a change...Something fresh


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I used to be a diehard Vince Carter fan. Him in the dunk contest was my favorite highlight of him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^ It was his favorite highlight as well


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Winning Rookie of the year and dunking up and over a 7+ footer in the Olympics were probably high on his list too.

He also scored 51 points in his American National Television debut.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Vinsanity = Great man.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Utah has disappointed me..No offense to Sloan but I think Utah just needs a change...Something fresh


Sloan as nothing to do with their problems. They just need a good trade. They also fucked up with Jefferson and Millsap.

You can't have two PFs under 7 feet and expecting to win games against elite teams. 

If any change needs to be made it's the front office. They let Boozer, Brewer, Korver, Matthews go. Which obviously pissed off D-Will.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

perk looked pretty good last night, they did play the cavs though. showed us a new upfake move(which got blocked), normally he throws in the line drive hook, i think i like the hook better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why is it that Rondo plays 44 minutes in a big win over Cleveland? Are they begging for another injury because that's what happens when a player continues to play 40 minutes in basically every game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why is it that Rondo plays 44 minutes in a big win over Cleveland? Are they begging for another injury because that's what happens when a player continues to play 40 minutes in basically every game.


guess they leave it up to him, and he wants to rack up as many assists as possible, not come out of the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because Rondo wants to play all the time, he loves to play. He hates being on the bench not playing.

There's been many games I've seen since Rondo has been a rookie where Doc Rivers has taken Rondo out of the game and Rondo asking him "Why?" and throwing a fit because he wants to be in there playing.

*My predictions for tonight's games*

*Magic* vs. Pacers
*Grizzlies* vs. Nets
*76ers* vs. Raptors
Nuggets vs. *Pistons*
*Hawks* vs. Bucks
*Thunder* vs. Timberwolves
*Clippers* vs. Rockets
*Bobcats* vs. Suns
*Spurs* vs. Jazz
*Hornets* vs. Warriors


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

doesn't matter what he asks for, really. its for the betterment of your team to not play him as much in games like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I respect his desire to wanna play but that's not smart seeing as he has been battling his hamstring problems.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The real question is when will Rondo ever stop looking like a 12 year old?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u got it man, that is the one question on everybody's mind. but to answer your question, i'd say after 2 more championships(2 years)


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching my Pistons play respectably again feels great.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> Watching my Pistons play respectably again feels great.


Oh so you're back on the bandwagon again huh?

FRONTRUNNER!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're down by double digits but hopefully they come back. I'm going for the Pistons, I want them to do good, they have a shot at the #7 or 8 spot this year.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have such a soft spot in my heart for Chauncey.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> u got it man, that is the one question on everybody's mind. but to answer your question, i'd say after 2 more championships(2 years)


You keep wishing for those championships, but it ain't happening. Doc Rivers said that nobody has ever betten his starting five, well the Celtics never beat the Lakers starting five either.

lol Pistons, they'll be good once they rid of all those shitty contracts they got two years.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sixers offense looking so damn good tonight. Lou Williams for Sixth Man of the Year please. no one effects a team off the bench like he does. 
hopefully this game allows Marreese Speights some more minutes in future games. we don't utilize him enough, he's a very good scorer from both inside and outside. 

Demar Derozan though has just been downright NASTY. we can't touch him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DeRozan & Speights are both going off tonight. DeMar DeRozan is highly underrated though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Stan for getting his 200th win as Orlando coach.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

New Jersey Nets front court side seats selling for 25 bucks. Normal tickets are selling under a 1 dollar.

Tonight's game had more empty seats than a TNA PPV. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^You can't be serious? I gotta get down to NJ and watch some good teams play against the Nets, it would totally be worth it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

T-MAC CLUTCHIN' IT


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mr. Big Shot Chauncey Billups just pwned the fuck out of us in the last minute. Dude fucking hit 3 3 pointers without even being set up for the shots in one fucking minute to seal the deal. And I can't help but laugh my ass off, while being disappointed in the loss. I just love that guy.

Still, I loved the heart the Pistons showed tonight, especially Will Bynum. The guy scored 17 in the fourth, and still holds the record for the highest amount scored in the 4th in Pistons franchise history. Dude's just phenomenal in the clutch.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Billups is killing the Pistons 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^You can't be serious? I gotta get down to NJ and watch some good teams play against the Nets, it would totally be worth it.


I am serious believe it or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So far I'm 2 for 5 in my predictions for tonight's games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> DeRozan & Speights are both going off tonight. DeMar DeRozan is highly underrated though.


Well he still has some more work to do, obviously but I'm excited for the prospects. He needs to exceed Bargnani and leave him in the dust if this team has any shot at being relavent in the next few years.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DeRozan was on last night. he was fun to watch. we still ate you guys up though. 

totally off-topic on his level of play, but DeMar DeRozan is one ugly dude. i think i'd rather look at sam cassell


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems he had/has an issue with acne.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you thought Bosh was a little gay before, look again. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...s-Bosh-s-ridiculous-Maxim-phot?urn=nba-312561


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> DeRozan was on last night. he was fun to watch. we still ate you guys up though.
> 
> totally off-topic on his level of play, but DeMar DeRozan is one ugly dude. i think i'd rather look at sam cassell


:lmao

That's why he's not on a lot of posters or merchandise. It's all Bargnani, and I've seen more Calderon than Derozan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani is pretty funny looking as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> DeRozan was on last night. he was fun to watch. we still ate you guys up though.
> 
> totally off-topic on his level of play, but DeMar DeRozan is one ugly dude. i think i'd rather look at sam cassell



I'd prefer to look at Cassell too, because I laugh every time they zoom in on his face.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Bargnani is pretty funny looking as well.


agreed, he's funny looking, a little homosexual if i can toss it out, but DeRozan is UGLY. the teeth is what do me in, every time those separated bastards pop out i just go "ugggh." 

not that i really care haha, i don't watch to see attractive men, i was just making light of the fact because i was watching the game last night and they zoomed in on DeRozan during a free throw and i was just like DAMN. 

kid has skill though, so i'm not hating.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Wizards GManDunks Fan Dunk 
*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would certainly shake that man's hand.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wait, they actually let their fans do that?

awesome. and that kid is awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The first three were 8 kinds of pathetic.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose is going to be a starter for the ASG game. Well deserved for him. Rondo should be satisfied in the bench.

But I'm surprised Amare started. I was sure KG would get the start.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

K.G. was leading the votes until he went down with the injury and Amar'e had that streak of 30 point games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well at least the fans got that one right.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was surprised that K.G. even led the votes at one time. I knew Amar'e was gonna get the start, I was surprised that Rose outvoted Rondo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now if only fans could realize that there's more centres in the West than Yao Ming.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tell china to get another center into the nba


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo not starting kind of surprises me....West reserves will be the talk of the whole All-Star weekend in a few weeks if a few guys don't get on..I think most ppl can live with Griffin not being on all-star team(he's a rookie) as long as Love makes it..I'd personally love to see Ellis and Aldridge on the team as well but that may be asking for too much..We'll see


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is absolutely killing it tonight.

EDIT: Like absolutely killing it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade's new nickname should be Cyclops...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rondo not starting doesn't surprise me at all, this is fan voting afterall. rose has more appeal to casual fans than rondo does.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade should wear those silly looking glasses more often. boy is running on them knicks. it's a pretty good game too, fun to watch.

he should take them off during his free throws though. 6-11 is sad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Too bad LBJ is bricking it tonight. There really isn't a point in Lebron trying to shoot his way out of this when Wade can't seem to miss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn I love the MSG crowd I've never seen a basketball crowd as passionate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah great game here.

Really don't understand why Lebron is still shooting when he clearly doesn't have his shot tonight and others are on fire. I don't think he's learned how to play with good players yet.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just tuned in, these two teams just might be the first candidates for the Eastern Conference


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston says hi...and err Chicago. NY still has a long way to go.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando said they'll wave a hand and say hi too.

awesome game. put some credits down on the knicks, looks like they might pull this one out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not really sure why Miami elected to have Chalmers take the shot to try to tie when he hasn't really shot the ball all game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Indeed, a great game. The crowd was fantastic, especially when Gallo and Fields hit those final two threes. What was up with Wade, though. You shoot upwards of 90% the entire game, then when the team needs you the most, you go like 0-7? C'mon, son.

Also, lol @ LeBrick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Missed a couple easy ones too. I really don't understand this team sometimes. LBJ and Wade seem to play like they need to do it all sometimes, combining to take well over half the shots. Jones was hitting shots tonight but didn't really get any chances down the stretch. And then when they need a 3 they get Chalmers to take it when he hasn't taken hardly any shots all game. He needs to be more involved if they want him to take that shot. Not a good situation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spoelstra was doing a pretty bad coaching job down the stretch, too. LeBron was missing everything, but he just contently watched & let him do it. He kept Wade, who was 15/15 at the time, I believe, on the bench for the majority of the 4th, too. I don't get it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's going to be tough for that team come playoff time when they are being out coached every game.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Trust me, The knicks are two players away from being contenders. We can play real good defense when we are focused. We held the Lakers to 39% shooting but lost because of rebounds. Samething with Boston.

All we need is another star like Melo and a rebounder like Dalembert and we are an elite team. We beat the Bulls twice. There is no question the Knicks are on the rise.


JM said:


> Yeah great game here.
> 
> Really don't understand why Lebron is still shooting when he clearly doesn't have his shot tonight and others are on fire. I don't think he's learned how to play with good players yet.


No. That's just something LeBron refuses to not do. He never won a title in Cleveland because of it. He won like 60 games each season but by the time playoffs came everyone knew he was gonna go ISO every time and it became easier to defend.

That's why It is a blessing he is not with the Knicks. He would have ruined the system trying to be selfish.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

its like the one commentator was saying: they just don't play team ball. this team almost has TOO much athleticism on its team, and since they're all so capable at handling things one-on-one, the team seems content to let themselves just do that instead of work a formidable offense. 

the Heat are great, really, but when it comes down to the playoffs, they just don't have what it takes for a championship.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TheWrestlingMind said:


> Trust me, The knicks are two players away from being contenders. We can play real good defense when we are focused. We held the Lakers to 39% shooting but lost because of rebounds. Samething with Boston.
> 
> All we need is another star like Melo and a rebounder like Dalembert and we are an elite team. We beat the Bulls twice. There is no question the Knicks are on the rise.
> 
> ...


You didn't just lose because of rebounds, the Knicks also shot like 33% if iirc. And don't lie to yourself, everyone knows the Knicks wanted and wished so badly to have Lebron, every team that had a chance did.

Wade and Lebron's offense is so predictable it's ridiculous. Drive into lane and either shoot the contested shot or pass out to one of their teammates. If they wanna win a championship they need a lot better offense than that otherwise a good defensive team will stop them everytime.

I really don't see how the Celtics don't win the East unless there are injuries because I don't think there are any teams that can stop them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron's 1st bad game vs the Knicks..but still, LeBron gotta keep shooting because without Bosh it's only him and Wade that are gonna take the bulk of the shots and he doesnt wanna make Wade feel he has to do it alone


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago in 2nd.....?

Rose All-Starter?

Already raped Lakers?

All this without ever really having a full team out there?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tyson Chandler with a HUGE game. 21/15. 11/12 from the free throw line.

He's WAY better than Shawn Bradley and Dampier.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron's 1st bad game vs the Knicks..but still, LeBron gotta keep shooting because without Bosh it's only him and Wade that are gonna take the bulk of the shots and he doesnt wanna make Wade feel he has to do it alone


Well when one guy is having a great shooting night and your having a terrible one then you have to pass to the guy that is ridiculously hot, something that Lebron didn't do.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YAO MING!? YAO MING WAS NAMED STARTER!?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's been named starter for like 3 years now hasn't he? He's got like 2 billion people on his side, no shit they're going to vote for him, but Stern will pick a replacement.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Imperfect said:


> YAO MING!? YAO MING WAS NAMED STARTER!?


You're surprised? He's ALWAYS fucking named starter. He's got the whole Chinese population on his side.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron's 1st bad game vs the Knicks..but still, LeBron gotta keep shooting because without Bosh it's only him and Wade that are gonna take the bulk of the shots and he doesnt wanna make Wade feel he has to do it alone


You know I'd almost accept this if they hadn't have expected Mario Chalmers to take the most important shot of the game. Like Wade and Lebron take almost 2/3 of the shots for the entire game and then when the game is on the line they call a play for a guy that hasn't really been involved offensively all game. That to me is baffling. James Jones sitting on the bench as Lebron tosses up brick after brick is baffling to me as well. They need to get others involved so teams actually feel the need to guard them so Lebron and Wade aren't constantly having to work out of double teams.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celtics game was sloppy as hell last night. few good things though, kg 10-9-9, perk looking as good as ever,didn't seem to have any trouble moving laterally, and bill walton calling the game. rondo needs to shoot the fuckin ball when he's wide open.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well when one guy is having a great shooting night and your having a terrible one then you have to pass to the guy that is ridiculously hot, something that Lebron didn't do.


Wade missed every shot he took in the 4th so Miami needed LeBron to get hot, probably even more then they needed Wade to stay hot..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Get hot to they can have Chalmers take the last shot? It just doesn't make sense how that team plays the game sometimes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^LeBron made that play for Chalmers..He was open...LeBron hitting that lay-up would have made it a 1 pt game but there was only a few seconds left so he kicked it out...it was a good play by Lebron, just the wrong guy open I guess...That's a situation you'd like to see Mike Miller on the court so if a guy leaves Miller to guard LeBron when he's driving to the hoop, he's more likely to pay for that


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I understand. I was meaning that if Lebron is working so hard to get his shot back he should have been the one taking the 3, not Chalmers. It's just an odd play call considering Chalmers, like I said wasn't shooting the ball all game. He won't be any kind of grove or anything and you're hoping to hit a shot to force a tie. I'm not saying Chalmers can't be the guy to take that shot as he's a pretty good shooter, especially from 3 but he NEEDS to take more than 4 shots a game if they want him taking that shot. 

Lebron needs to learn that he doesn't have to play through his struggles in order for his team to win. There are plenty of guys on that team capable of hitting open shots and when you have Lebron shooting out of double teams it's just a bad situation and he's going to have games where they just aren't falling. He needs to trust his teammates. That way they don't get to the final seconds and no one besides him and Wade have taken anymore than a few shots.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://espn.go.com/blog/TrueHoop/post/_/id/24200/the-truth-about-kobe-bryant-in-crunch-time

Melo & CP3 are the most clutch players in the NBA? hmmm..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Those statistics don't seem right, I remember seeing that Dirk was by far the most clutch but I guess that was with a different amount of time left. 



HeatWave said:


> Wade missed every shot he took in the 4th so Miami needed LeBron to get hot, probably even more then they needed Wade to stay hot..


That is a stupid argument. If Kobe did that every single person would be calling him a ballhog and taking too many shots when missing most of them and saying they cost them the game. Well guess what, Lebron did the same, he COST them the game by not making shots when it counts. I'm not even trying to take personal shots at him because it happens with every good player when they want to try to get hot they keep shooting but if they keep missing they end up costing their team the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

umm LeBron took 5 shots in the 4th(2/5) while Wade took 7(0/7)...How is LeBron a ball hog in this situation?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure those 2 were gimme layups. All his midrange shots were klankers and he kept taking them.

They aren't the only two people on the floor. They collectively need to get other guys shots. Especially if they expect them to hit game tying 3 pointers. I don't even think it's them, the Heat are just badly out coached every game.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/TrueHoop/post/_/id/24200/the-truth-about-kobe-bryant-in-crunch-time
> 
> Melo & CP3 are the most clutch players in the NBA? hmmm..


clutch has a lot more to define itself than just the last 24 seconds of a game. clutch players can be defined in so many more areas that need someone to rely on. 

but as to the stats of taking the last shot, its no real surprise to see Kobe that low. i mean, after 115 times you can sorta start predict what's going to happen. i'm surprised to see Bibby so high on that list though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that henry abbott character was on a serious rant in that article


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm pretty sure those 2 were gimme layups. All his midrange shots were klankers and he kept taking them.


Ok, so LeBron missed 3 in the 4th and Wade missed 7...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Ok, so LeBron missed 3 in the 4th and Wade missed 7...


My main issue was the 3rd quarter, not the 4th. When Wade was hitting everything and LeBron couldn't hit anything.

They both need to pass more, and not just to each other. That offense seems like a elite Gentlemen's club sometimes and only Bosh, Wade and James get "to play". Sometimes Bosh isn't even invited. It gets to be way too predictable. James Jones is an incredibly streaky player and when he's on he should be getting a good share of shots. They need to get Miller going so he should be getting a good share as they will need a strong bench presence come playoffs (at least one, and even then probably not enough). Same with Chalmers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> My main issue was the 3rd quarter, not the 4th. When Wade was hitting everything and LeBron couldn't hit anything.
> 
> They both need to pass more, and not just to each other. That offense seems like a elite Gentlemen's club sometimes and only Bosh, Wade and James get "to play". Sometimes Bosh isn't even invited. It gets to be way too predictable. James Jones is an incredibly streaky player and when he's on he should be getting a good share of shots. They need to get Miller going so he should be getting a good share as they will need a strong bench presence come playoffs (at least one, and even then probably not enough). Same with Chalmers.


Majority of LeBron's shots in the 3rd(I believe 4 out of 5) were taken after Wade sat down....Because LeBron, Wade and sometimes Bosh are the only guys on the team that can create their own shot consistently, they have to make shots for those other guys, but for that to happen they have to be making their own shots so defenders leave those other guys open...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, but once the shot is created for others they should be passing it out instead of forcing a shot out a double. Which they both do a lot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because some of those guys just weren't cutting it...Like Arroyo which is why he finally got benched..But I think this time next year alot of these small issues will be corrected with them..Some of those issues are simply trust issues and some of it may just be chemistry and comfortbility issues


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers running a train on them bitchass Grizzlies. 

and we went from being up 20 to up 2.
FML. fuck this team.

this game has been the most painful game of the season. and we've had a few.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a fan of Derrick Rose's stomach ulcers.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a fan of Derrick Rose.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I cannot stand Eddie House. Just thought I'd say that.

Marvin & Shawne Williams just got into a fight lol. It looked like both only got one punch in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Wade hurt his wrist last night?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm guessing that's why he was off in the 4th.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ugh, Orlando got it within 3, then they leave Deng wide open and Gil throws it away. Great game for Dwight, but still.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

good ole Gilbert, throwing them elbows.

Dwight and Gilbert could start some kind of elbow gang.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching Big Baby fumble around, spit on himself and fall down at mid-court after taking an elbow from Dwight in the playoffs last year was pretty fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there have been many victims to the elbow. i personally find it pretty silly, like in todays Bulls game, after Arenas delivered that elbow, Kurt Thomas, a very big and supposedly tough guy, goes "REF DIDN'T YOU SEE THAT, WAAAAAH, HE ELBOWED ME, WTF MAN, COME ON, OUCHIES!"

just take the elbow and give one back later, christ.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Arenas punching Rose in the face was pretty great, as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there's always this memorable elbow...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

got 100 fantasy points out of dwight tonight. not bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> got 100 fantasy points out of dwight tonight. not bad.


Your league is juiced...I play on ESPN. No way on God's green earth someone hits 100


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rofl @ 100 points for Howard. Nice messed up league. K-Loves 30-30 game must of got like 250 in that league.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

worst effort of the year for the celtics, everyone was horrible. thank god there's no back to backs in the playoffs or they'd be screwed. they finally got something going in the 4th, had it at 9, and nate robinson pulls up for 3 on a 3 on 1 break with 2 hall of famers on the wings. all i gotta say about that is, if taker ever needs a replacement for a buried alive match, i nominate nate. c'mon kg, nutshots are for cowards, i guess i'll have to forget it happened.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*







After seeing the vid, imo KG wasnt even trying to hit him there on purpose, but to each its own...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

c'mon, it was sneaky, but deliberate, comcast new england had better angles of it.... it was pretty strange how he bounced right back up though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao he legit just poked him in the dick. he didn't even look like he hit him that hard, it looked like a tapping.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No wonder the Celtics are a great rebounding team. They really go for the balls.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Garnett love's him some balls.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Me and my friends used that system last year, now we just do categories. It's better and more challenging.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


>


Juiced!!!! That's some arcade type stuff..How many points did Love get for his 30-30 game?


and regarding the KG thing...If he wanted to hit someone in the nuts then he would've HIT em...Plus Garnett knows what it's like to be personally violated. He knows better


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How long do you guys think that the Cavs losing streak going on for? The only game I can see them winning is when the Wizards come to face them on the road, unless that's already happened in which they're done for the rest of the year and tbh, they probably will do wors than 12-70 and yes i know there like 38 games left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Too long for the Raptors, that's for sure. No one is even paying attention to the Raptors losing 10 in a row because of the Cavs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> How many points did Love get for his 30-30 game?


101

probably would've been higher with a steal or two and no turnovers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, steals and blocks are big point getters in that format.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Silver and black go 40 and 7, that even sounds unreal.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

just when everybody was starting to forget about them, they have an absolutely outrageous season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Probably a good thing too. Parker has an early termination clause coming up this off-season and if they had faltered wouldn't have been surprised to see him end up in LA or Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looking at a video of the K.G./Frye altercation. I was literally rolling seeing Nate Robinson getting in Gortat's face.

While I'm here I guess make my picks for the All-Star reserves.
*East*
Rondo
Allen
Pierce
Garnett
Horford
And between Joe Johnson, Felton, Bosh for the last 2 picks
*West*
D-Will
Ginobili
K. Love
Gasol
Duncan
Westbrook
Ellis


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Probably a good thing too. Parker has an early termination clause coming up this off-season and if they had faltered wouldn't have been surprised to see him end up in LA or Miami.


Parker signed an extension months ago. Where ya been, bro?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Probably a good thing too. Parker has an early termination clause coming up this off-season and if they had faltered wouldn't have been surprised to see him end up in LA or Miami.


Life WWF said, he signed an extension months ago....for like 6 years and 80 million. If they didn't grant his request, he would have demanded a trade to NY.

40-7 is amazing though!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hmmm, my mistake I guess.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Go here for salary info: http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/index.jsp

Much more reliable that sites like HoopsHype.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I figure it out, it's TD with the early termination. I knew it was someone on the Spurs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's no chance he'd leave, anyway. Regardless of their record.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, I know.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Duncan would leave if he felt Spurs plan on moving on to lets say Blair and plan on cutting his minutes more, and a team out there was willing to offer him a nice contract and some good playing minutes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They wouldn't cut his minutes much more than they are now. No team would offer him a great contract because he is way too late in his career to create a huge difference on a team and he'd never want to leave the Spurs in the first place so none of that matters.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pretty good double header on abc today, heat/thunder @ 1 followed by celts/lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping for victories from the Thunder, Celtics, & Warriors today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, the Cavs are going to kill Orlando tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It would be hard not to lol if it did happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe they were 7-9 at one point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jameer should just sit out tonight. Might as well rest his knee.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who's contracts do you think they'll get rid of? If anyones.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wut


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Trades. Salary dumps. Will they?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's no point in trading to dump salary. Orlando's so far over the cap it's irrelevant.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I mean Cleveland, lulz.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there's not a lot of money to move in Cleveland. the only big contract is Jamison, and then moderately big ones in Mo Williams and Varejao. i guess they could make some small moves to open up a couple million or so, but there's just really not much appeal to that team tbh. 

at least Jamison is expiring next year, if i'm correct on that. that's $15 million.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Man, the Cavs are going to kill Orlando tonight.


Only if Arenas lets them borrow his gun.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I cant wait for the Cavs/Wizards game...One group of fans are gonna cheer like they just won a ring, and the other group of fans will commit suicide


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So far so good


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I want the record. If my Cavs have to fail, they better fail on an epic level. None of this 10-game losing streak shit. No winning against the Wizards either.

25-game losing streak or GTFO.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ KG getting split open by Gasol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well at least you're still good at flopping Fisher.

This loss doesn't mean nothing, but they're lucky this isn't the playoffs. Why is it that nobody on the Lakers wanna try in a game other than Bryant that can't exactly carry the team against a team like the Celtics. Changes also have to be made in the starting lineup because Fisher and Artest don't deserve to start; shooting a combined 2 for 17 isn't exactly starting material.

They better all pick up their game in the playoffs. Rondo had 10 assists in the fourth, that also can't happen.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuckinggggggggg sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ron Artest and the Laker bigs need to go shoot themselves. Also, too much Kobe-ball in the 4th, Lakers' O becomes too predictable. 

Can't wait for Matt Barnes to recover. I'm sick of Ron's chucking/lack of effort and Luke's ... well, everything.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a stellar performance by Rondo. 16 assists, good god.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo still can't shoot worth a lick..Doc should lock him in a gym until he gets that worked out


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Ron Artest and the Laker bigs need to go shoot themselves. Also, too much Kobe-ball in the 4th, Lakers' O becomes too predictable.
> 
> Can't wait for Matt Barnes to recover. I'm sick of Ron's chucking/lack of effort and Luke's ... well, everything.


No one would step up and help him.
When Gasol and Bynum play like they played today , Kobe has to score 50 for LA to have a chance.

I can't wait for Barnes to be back. He helps so much


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celts are by far the better TEAM, lakers with 10 assists? lol, they have no chance of winning the title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics do look like the best team and they still have Jermaine O'Neal out..Their big man depth will give LA's bigs problem...Well, if the refs let them play


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> celts are by far the better TEAM, lakers with 10 assists? lol, they have no chance of winning the title.


Yeah , the defending champs with the exact same core team , an improved bench , the best player and coach in the game have zero chance. It's because they had a bad game in January. January matters so much
This is not the most fucking retarded thing I've read all day


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

in heinsight it would've been a lot smarter if i said "if healthy", because lakers can't beat a celts team at full strength. perk out game 7 cost them the championship.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

in heinsight it would've been a lot smarter if i said "if healthy", because lakers can't beat a celts team at full strength. perk out game 7 cost them the championship. celtics are a lot better then last year too, don't forget that. having the best player in the game means nothing, that's why i capitalized team.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Always pleasant to see the Lakers get massacred in their home floor again. Kobe had a terrific night but his teammates didn't show up. 

Every Celtics player played great.

Now it's time for the Suns/Hornets game!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> in heinsight it would've been a lot smarter if i said "if healthy", because lakers can't beat a celts team at full strength. perk out game 7 cost them the championship.


Are you really gonna go there? Just in case you didn't know, Lakers (just like your Celtics) are undefeated in a 7 game series when they're completely healthy. 

We lost in 08 and we accept it. You guys lost last year and it's about time you and the rest of the Celtic players accept that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics get the win, hopefully Celtics/Lakers III in June.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Are you really gonna go there? Just in case you didn't know, Lakers (just like your Celtics) are undefeated in a 7 game series when they're completely healthy.
> 
> We lost in 08 and we accept it. You guys lost last year and it's about time you and the rest of the Celtic players accept that.


u are outmatched. the rebounds last year won you the title. this year the celts added shaq and j.o, and i expect perk to be there. they didn't have a backup pg last year either, now they got delonte. gasol was a warrior in that series, i give him credit for that, but with all the bigs that'll be thrown at him this year he'll crumble. artest is still an idiot, fisher makes a few clutch shots but he is nowhere near rondo's league. kobe can go off every game, it won't matter, c's have too many weapons.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sick of Lakers and Celtics :no:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> u are outmatched. the rebounds last year won you the title. this year the celts added shaq and j.o, and i expect perk to be there. they didn't have a backup pg last year either, now they got delonte. gasol was a warrior in that series, i give him credit for that, but with all the bigs that'll be thrown at him this year he'll crumble. artest is still an idiot, fisher makes a few clutch shots but he is nowhere near rondo's league. kobe can go off every game, it won't matter, c's have too many weapons.


I never said anything about the Celtics not getting better so I don't know what you're going on about. Right now, I definitely think they're the best team (not yet 100% sold on San Antonio).

The O'Neal's addition is great for the Celtics as long as they're healthy but honestly, I don't think it'll affect the Laker's as much as some might think. Just as long as Gasol plays like 'GaStrong' and nothing like 'GaSoft'. Bynum's health will also obviously be a big factor in that as he is quickly becoming the Laker's defensive anchor in the paint. His offense is improving as well. Artest shut down Pierce for the most part last year from what I recall and he definitely did everything but crumble in that game 7. 

Fisher won't match up with Rondo so I don't see why you're talking about him not being in Rondo's league, not to mention no one in their right mind would even try to say he is. His main job will be staying on Ray Allen and hitting some timely shots as he typically does in the Playoffs.

LeBron's future stepdad is an alright player and is a nice addition to your team but we had a few of those as well in Steve Blake and Matt Barnes. 

I'm really hoping we get Lakers vs Celtics III and this time, with both teams at 100% health. So neither side can make dumb excuses about injuries. They're a part of the game, simple as that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> celts are by far the better TEAM, lakers with 10 assists? lol, they have no chance of winning the title.


lol I was waiting for an idiotic statement like this. Wait until the playoffs before saying who the better team and who is outmatched. It's a single game and not in the post season.

Lakers weren't healthy in 2008 either so the Celtics haven't beaten a healthy Lakers squad either.

Before you go claiming the Celtics as championships in January remember that Kobe was the only the player to do anything today. It won't like that in every game and for the most they were still very much in the game until the last 5 minutes. Don't act like this game means everything. Wait until the postseason before you get your hopes up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everyone made a big deal out of Kobe showing up to the arena before Ray and Phil taking a shot at Shaq..Lakers treated this game as a measuring stick game to see where they measure up..They are behind a few teams..They still don't have an impressive win under their belt this season imo...I also believe they still have a losing record vs. winning teams, unless that has changed recently.Luckily for them Mavs are a shell of themselves and OKC play no D this year. LA's only west competition is Spurs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That changed a long time ago, they're 15-9 against winning teams, not impressive but nowhere close to a losing record.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well at least they got that to fall back on...But ESPN just showed their record against the top 5 in the league..They can't fall back on that one




Durant & Bosh beefing in hilarious to me, mainly because they're both toothpicks..A fight between them would be the funniest thing ever


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i laughed when one of the commentators on NBA TV said something about the ref should call some foul that they called because they can't just let Lebron "muscle" Durant around like that. just looking at those two, Durant looks like a nerd and Lebron looks like a schoolyard bully.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WARRIORS WON 

Celtics really bullied the Lakers this afternoon, I just can't see the Lakers 3-peating again!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Well at least they got that to fall back on...But ESPN just showed their record against the top 5 in the league..They can't fall back on that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what they can fall back on, Kobe's 5 rings and their ability to perform in the playoffs, especially what they always do to the Spurs when they match up in the playoffs. 

I also like how KG decided to wear the Celtics record on his shoes today which made him look, in my mind, a complete dumbass considering how little he actually done against the Lakers in his WHOLE career. Wearing shoes displaying what mostly one guy built is quite sad because you're basically about another man's accomplishments.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For most of his career with a scrub Timberwolves team, how the fuck is KG supposed to do shit against the Lakers? It's the same shit for AI, he schooled Kobe so often, but he can't beat 5 guys on his own, and the other matchups(including bench) were always in Lakers favor. He's doing what he always does, baiting the Lakers and their fans, and as always, because they aren't real fans, they take that bait easily. KG wins again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not a real fan because I think Kg is an idiot for highlighting Russell's accomplishments against the Lakers? That must be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. I know he never had a great team like the Celtics back when he was with the Timberwolves but the fact remains that he has only won one playoff series against the Lakers and his own record against is not very good. Maybe Kobe should wear 5-1 to next time they play the Celtics because he has 5 rings compared to the 1 that most of the team has except Shaq.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes he should, and then compare the non-reaction from Celtics to the reaction of stupid Lakers fans spoiled by success taking the bait from KG. That's the only he does it, because Lakers fans make it ridiculous easy for him, or anyone for that, just like Yankees fans, Man Utd fans, and even Bulls fans in the 90's because about 70% of their fans are bandwagoners, no two ways about it.

You may or may not be a legit fan, but you're still taking the bait for some daft reason.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You know what they can fall back on, Kobe's 5 rings and their ability to perform in the playoffs, especially what they always do to the Spurs when they match up in the playoffs.
> 
> I also like how KG decided to wear the Celtics record on his shoes today which made him look, in my mind, a complete dumbass considering how little he actually done against the Lakers in his WHOLE career. Wearing shoes displaying what mostly one guy built is quite sad because you're basically about another man's accomplishments.


Kobe can wave his 5 rings around all he wants, but that's not gonna make anyone on that team play any harder than players on the other side..That's like saying the Spurs are gonna ride the success of Duncans rings, or Bostons success will be based on Shaqs rings come April & May..smh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah last night? Pitiful...Nuggets & Jazz are thee two biggest under achievers in the west and instead of making changes both just keep dragging along and imo, making it worse


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



dR1 said:


> Yes he should, and then compare the non-reaction from Celtics to the reaction of stupid Lakers fans spoiled by success taking the bait from KG. That's the only he does it, because Lakers fans make it ridiculous easy for him, or anyone for that, just like Yankees fans, Man Utd fans, and even Bulls fans in the 90's because about 70% of their fans are bandwagoners, no two ways about it.
> 
> You may or may not be a legit fan, but you're still taking the bait for some daft reason.



His intentions of getting a reaction from us was by showing that the Celtics have had a better overall record against the Lakers and have beaten them more. The reason he got a reaction out of me is not for that reason at all, but because he decided to take someone else's accomplishments and display them as his own.

You wanna talk about bandwaggoning fans? Well why don't you ask the Boston fans at the Boston areanas that now chant against the Lakers/Kobe when 3 years ago they were chanting MVP to him when he was at the free throw line.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Utah last night? Pitiful...Nuggets & Jazz are thee two biggest under achievers in the west and instead of making changes both just keep dragging along and imo, making it worse


Denver needs to learn how to win an away game.

they're doing a good job of showing why they can't as i type. Nets are beating him, and 76ers beat them the other night (i was at that game btw). they play fantastic at home though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami clearly has to be embarrassed for only having a 7 point lead right now.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver drops another road game they should have won. Outlaw and Morrow really stepped up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Morrow will probably take over the starting job in the next week or so. 

LOL at Cleveland. Looks like Miami got angry that they were only up by 7.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, Orlando always sucks in Memphis.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Devin Harris 18 assists wtf? wow good job Harris.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Those Cavs announcers were getting on Bosh & LeBron pretty hard...The announcers actually agreed with Durant and called Bosh a fake tough guy tonight, then took shots at LeBron knocking his post up game and basically saying he is afraid to post up in the playoffs and actually chuckled at him posting up Cavs players during the game...I was kind off surprised because some announcers even local team announcers try as best as they can to call a game right down the middle and stuff, but this wasnt the case...It even caught the eye of Bomani Jones(Part-time ESPN personality) on twitter...If they are gonna take shots at LeBron and Bosh, at least take shots at Wade too..They were giving him all the credit and stuff but bashing the other two lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Though I don't know the context in which they said it in, but they are right when saying Lebron's lacks a post game even though he has great size and strength. If they said it in a insulting manner then that's just bad commentating. 

I can't really say much for the Bosh situation because he is soft, haven't really seen him act like a tough guy before though.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Of the 3, Wade is the most respectable. He's the one who stayed with his team through the good and bad years. Nobody has ever questioned his effort or toughness. And he's the only one making the most of what he has. Wade at his size, couldn't get much better than what he is.

But Bosh could be dominant in the post if he bothered to visit the weight room. And Lebron has no excuse to not be a better post player.

That's why Wade always gets a pass.

And unbiased opinions are for national media. Local guys can be homers if they want. Nothing wrong with playing to their audience.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

heard kupchak is looking to make changes to the laker roster


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron is a bad post up player, but why are they laughing at him posting up Cavs players? Bosh isnt the toughest guy around, but why are they calling Bosh a fake tough guy? When I watch local games I have no issue with play-by-play ppl rooting for their team and cheering when a guy on the opposing team turns the ball over or something like that, but I just was kind of surprised by the attacks...I mean, I don't watch many local Bulls games, but when I do, I don't ever hear them attacking guys on the opposing team

Something I wasn't surprised at was when LeBron dunked on the two Cavs players, the announcers played it down..I wasn't looking at the time and missed the dunk so I was hoping for a replay and never got one so I had to hear my brother keep talking about it which made me mad..But boy did they show that Manny Harris dunk where LeBron tried to block it from behind over and over and over lol..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Of the 3, Wade is the most respectable. He's the one who stayed with his team through the good and bad years. Nobody has ever questioned his effort or toughness. And he's the only one making the most of what he has. Wade at his size, couldn't get much better than what he is.
> 
> But Bosh could be dominant in the post if he bothered to visit the weight room. And Lebron has no excuse to not be a better post player.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Bosh has that type of body type where he can't put on a bunch of weight/muscle to buff himself up. He's like Durant and the Gasols where his body type is just that lean type.



Rock Bottom said:


> heard kupchak is looking to make changes to the laker roster


The only guy he should trade, if he decides to trade is Artest since he has added NOTHING at all to our offense and actually makes it weaker since he is hitting NOTHING this year which makes it easier for teams to double Bryant. His defense is great, but even that seems to be lacking this year compared to other years. He really has to step up his game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stat out there that says something along the lines of 6 of the last 7 teams to have 40+ wins with 7 or less losses have won the NBA Title..I don't recall if the stat says if that was the team record entering all star break or just at this point of the season..Either way, it is an interesting since Spurs are gonna hit 70 or come really close. My question is if let's say they are 67-9, will coach pop rest his guys for the playoffs or go for the record


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Coach Pop might rest is players way before that and to be 67-9 they would have to go 27-2 from here which isn't impossible but a team as old as the Spurs, fatigue might catch up too them soon. In any case, I think he'd rest his players because he's made it clear earlier in the season that he wants to be the Finals champion, not have the record.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was just throwing out an scenario, but that being said, I honestly don't believe they lose any more than 5 games after all-star break unless they do start resting guys


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah and then watch Splitter, Hill and Neal take off. That team can do no wrong in seems sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol yea right. Splitter has done nothing all season, Neal is just a good 3 point shooter, and Hill wouldn't be able to carry these guys to wins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haha it was a lulz post. If it happens to any team it would be the Spurs though. Everyone's been waiting (some just hoping) for that team to decline and it just hasn't happened. They're a tight system though so they'd have a great shot at keeping it going even with them playing reduced minutes.

EDIT: Blair stepping up big time tonight.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs played like absolute shit in the second half offensively, and deserve all the whistles there. However defensively they are getting some bullshit calls by the refs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty lousy game for Tony Parker.

Houston needs to get Martin back in this game to hit a 3 before this lead gets too big. Or he can just let someone foul him behind the line again lulz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I said before, no way Spurs beat the Bulls record, well unless they go 43-1 from here on out. They're also only 15-6 from the road, time for to prove how good they are on the road on this raod trip.

Refs are terrible night on both sides in the Lakers/Rockets game. They ain't calling anything except for bad calls, which makes everything worse.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

15-6 is still comfortably the best winning percentage on the road though. They don't care about the record so I don't expect it to happen. I'm sure the only team that cared about the record going into this season was Miami and that wasn't really them, more so their fans. Lol at that now though.

Did everyone here know that Washington is 0-24 on the Road this year???? :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, Wizards really blow and I'm waiting to see which losing streak goes longer, the Cavs overall losing streak or the Wizard's road losing streak.

Odom with a 20-20 game, they need to pull out of the win though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lets see if Houston gets brave and goes for the win here. I'm guessing Martin will be 2nd option at the 3 if they aren't able to penetrate with a pick and roll or something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bad play, really bad play.

How in the hell are the Rockets 22-27, I know they have great shooters and they have a pretty solid defense too with a good coach. If it wasn't for injuries they would easily be a 6-8th seed in the conference.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah it's injuries I'm sure. Brooks missed a lot of time and we all know about Yao. It's an exciting time there though, a lot of contracts are coming off the books so if there's guys that want to play there, they could really make a strong push next year with a good free agent period. They'll have even more money if someone signs Brooks. I doubt they'll match with Lowry having a big contract too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If it wasn't for Kobe's surgery and having to adjust to his shot at the beginning of the season I'm sure he would be shooting around .490% this season I'm sure. He was shooting that well before his injury last season and it's good to see he's got his shot now.

And it looks like a win for the Lakers, too close for comfort, but they seemed to play with effort today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> And it looks like a win for the Lakers, too close for comfort, but they seemed to play with effort today.


I'm sure Boston fans are saying the same thing tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Highly, highly doubt Houston matches whatever Brooks gets. He's healthy now, and he's still benched in favor of Lowry. They're ready to move on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, he'll be moving, seems a certainty to me. Only question is how much teams value him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I certainly believe he's a very good PG. Him being injury prone brings him down a bit, but he'll probably get at least the full MLE. Wouldn't be surprised to see him get more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers and Miami should be interested.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He would be a ridiculously perfect fit in Miami.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I've said, that team will never be elite while 2 of their 5 positions are filled on a by committee basis. Chalmers is playing a good chunk of the game now but he will probably struggle and see his minutes decrease again. They need a legit starter at the point and centre then they'll be set. Still behind Boston and the Spurs but at least ahead of Chicago, Orlando, Dallas, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Artest apparently wants out of L.A.

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/02/02/artest-wants-out/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Though I don't know how true that article is, if you want out of a championship team then you're an idiot. Don't be an idiot Artest.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unfortunately for Artest, I don't think a lot of teams still value his abilities as they did in the past...I can see on the cusp of possibly being a threat making that move such as the Hawks or the Thunder as a defensive spark to their teams but besides that, he's stuck...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Artest apparently wants out of L.A.
> 
> http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/02/02/artest-wants-out/?ls=iref:nbahpt1
> 
> Though I don't know how true that article is, if you want out of a championship team then you're an idiot. Don't be an idiot Artest.


Ron denied that rumor and it's likely that Marc Stein's 'source' is Daniel Artest's (Ron's brother) Twitter page. So yeah, take it for what it's worth.



Marc Stein's Twitter said:


> RT @EricPincus: If I were Lakers and committed to trading I'd still start with OJ Mayo *(LAKES DO WANT MAYO, EP. BUT LACK MEANS TO GET HIM)*


I like Mayo but I'm not sure how'd he fit into the triangle. I guess he could potentially be a pretty good point guard in the triangle offense but we already have Fisher (probably will never be traded or benched) and Blake. Once again though, it is Marc Stein so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They want Mayo yet have made it clear over the years that don't want another scorer like Kobe so they can keep the ball in his hands. I want Oden in FA though, either him or someone that can play point because Fisher and Blake don't even equal a decent PG. They have their nights, but it doesn't happen enough. 

And Grizzles better win agains the Cavs on friday, they owe it to us all so we can all share a good laugh at the Cavs' expense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do the Cavs host Washington soon? I sure hope so. With the streaks still intact of course. 

EDIT: YES! February 13th. That's Washington's next road game too so as long as Cleveland keeps losing. COULD BE EPIC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That better me on one of my channels. That shit will more ratings than Lakers/Heat, BATTLE OF THE LOSING STREAKS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm actually legit excited.

Memphis, Portland, Dallas, Detroit and the CLippers. They better not screw this up for us.

Two 25 or more losing streaks facing off. That's unheard of.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i see Detroit dropping the ball.

disappointing us like they disappoint all their fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Are they playing the Cavs or the Wizards? They can beat the Cavs, I don't know about the Wizards though but they really do suck on the road.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Those are Cleveland's games. Washington's next road game is the game vs. Cleveland so we don't have to worry about them; just Clevelands next 5 opponents.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What night is that game on? If it's a Thursday or Friday night game there may be a serious push for it to be nationally televised..I'll get it locally so I'm gettin the game whether I like it or not(No I am not bragging)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's a Sunday.

6:00 pm EST
TV: CSW, FSOH

That's what it says. Are those national networks? I don't know American Channels, other than the obvious.

This could be all for not though. They still need 5 more losses. Obviously likely though :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons have T-Mac, and if T-Mac doesn't help win that game I shall never stop hating him for ruining the polor opposite of a NBA final game which will be getting just as much hype. You fucked up the Raptors, DON'T FUCK THIS UP. You too Ben Wallace, you beat the Lakers, which means you should be able to beat this lowly guys 7 years later.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> It's a Sunday.
> 
> 6:00 pm EST
> TV: CSW, FSOH
> ...


 Nah, those are Ohio & Washington channels...Well, it'll go down as the biggest game never seen...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn. It'll probably go to quadruple overtime too. NEITHER TEAM GIVING AN INCH.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought the Wizards' losing streak wasn't all that bad? Someone update me plz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^Its their road losing streak thats got them in the news..hey are about to break the all-time record..Right now its somewhere in the mid 20's

I almost fell out of my chair when the ppl on Espn's first take were entertaining the Melo to lakers trade...Kobe & Melo = Melo & Iverson..That will fail, and Nuggets getting Bynum & Odom in return wont do anything for them..Bynum is overrated imo, he's just a tall guy..that's it...and Odom necessarily doesn't add anything to that team either, I mean if the Nuggets wanna take a chance and get a young big man then go for Hibbert


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they've lost six straight but they're winless on the road.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh right, road losing streak. That explains quite a lot. Thank you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They are winless for the season on the road. It's unprecedented.

I don't think Melo and Iverson = Melo and Bryant to be fair. Bryant knows how to play within a team far more than Iverson does.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

big rubber match between the heat and magic tonight.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe+Melo = Melo+AI?

not even close. you're basically saying Kobe=AI, which is laughable. plus Melo has been playing more attentive defense this season, he's still not great but hes much better from his days with AI when they just stood there and let everyone shoot around them. 

don't know if Kobe+Melo would equal any rings, but that's one hell of a duo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ^^Its their road losing streak thats got them in the news..hey are about to break the all-time record..Right now its somewhere in the mid 20's
> 
> I almost fell out of my chair when the ppl on Espn's first take were entertaining the Melo to lakers trade...Kobe & Melo = Melo & Iverson..That will fail, and Nuggets getting Bynum & Odom in return wont do anything for them..Bynum is overrated imo, he's just a tall guy..that's it...and Odom necessarily doesn't add anything to that team either, I mean if the Nuggets wanna take a chance and get a young big man then go for Hibbert


lolllllll at Kobe and Melo = Melo and AI
AI was on a huge decline on his career when he got to Denver and Kobe is still dominate. AI on his best day would never = Kobe.
If Melo and Kobe could coexist they'd be unstoppable. But that's a huge if. Both guys want their shots. Melo has a huge ego and cries and quits all the time. Kobe obviously isn't going to let someone else waltz onto HIS team and take over either.

Apparently you watch like one Laker game a year because Bynum is an absolute monster. I've seen them play his A+ game and he can't be stopped. He's only 23 years old and he's playing on a team where he's the 4th or 5th option. Please excuse him for not averaging 40 a night. LO fucking L at your ignorance saying he's just tall. Jesus Christ. His upside is unlimted and if he stays healthy he'll be a top 3 (if not the best) center in the league in the next few years.

Odom is one of the most versatile players in the league. He can play PG-PF and would help ANY team he's on. He rebounds , he has great court vision , and he can score when he wants to. The Lakers don't win their last 2 rings without Odom. Bottom line. He's Kobe's Pippen

I'd honestly be sad to see either of those guys go , even if we got Melo.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who compared Kobe to AI? Was it DR1?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mr.King said:


> Who compared Kobe to AI? Was it DR1?


I don't think he said AI=Kobe or AI was as good ....Heatwave just said the Melo/AI situation would equal Kobe/Melo if it went down.
Which is loltastic


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It was Heatwave and he wasn't comparing Iverson and Bryant. He was just saying they couldn't play together just like Iverson and Melo, but I disagree.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Iverson and Melo did play together though. they are one of the best scoring duos all time statistics-wise. just because they didn't get a ring doesn't mean they weren't generally successful.

the problem was just that when Iverson came to the Nuggets, he felt like playing NO defense, Melo was still being lazy, and no one else on the Nuggets except Martin and Camby ever even bothered paying attention on the defensive end. 

but Melo is more of a complete player now, entering his prime. and Kobe is one of the best of all time. its just an entirely different situation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What was Melo & AI's impact on a game other than scoring? Assists? No Rebounds? Not really... That duo's only imprint on a game was scoring and which made it have issues at times were both needed 15-20 shots to have a significant impact on the game..Rarely brought anything else to the table..Kobe is a way better rebounder and maybe a better assist guy than AI but it'll be the same thing..The duo is strictly scoring and if one isn't on, there impact will not be felt because they will not fill up the stat sheet in other areas..


I mean even the duo of Wade & LeBron has struggled yet LeBron is a legit stat stuffer so his impact can be felt even on a shooting off night imo because of that..Take that element away and Miami is a perennial 2nd round and out playoff team


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Iverson averaged more assists per game with Denver than he did at any point in his career. Easily enough to figure out why too. Not that this matters, AI is irrelevant here. Melo is a much better player now and Kobe is Kobe. Perhaps you're just hoping it doesn't work out lulz. I dunno.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:gun: comparing iverson to Kobe :flip


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who is comparing Iverson to Kobe????


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who is comparing AI to Kobe?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping that the Celtics Big Four all get named as All-Star reserves. I don't think 4 players from any team have made the ASG since the Piston's glory days from about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^^^I found it quite awkward with all those Pistons & Celtic players playing together knowing they were on a collision course...

and speaking if the ASG, Stern should try to implement the same rule hockey did. Get two captains and have them pick players


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ^^Its their road losing streak thats got them in the news..hey are about to break the all-time record..Right now its somewhere in the mid 20's
> 
> I almost fell out of my chair when the ppl on Espn's first take were entertaining the Melo to lakers trade...Kobe & Melo = Melo & Iverson..That will fail, and Nuggets getting Bynum & Odom in return wont do anything for them..Bynum is overrated imo, he's just a tall guy..that's it...and Odom necessarily doesn't add anything to that team either, I mean if the Nuggets wanna take a chance and get a young big man then go for Hibbert


lmao at calling Bynum just a tall guy. Have you EVER watched a Laker's game when they don't have Bynum and when they do? You see a huge difference in their post defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love gets snubbed from the ASG. Speechless. Hopefully, he can play as Yao's replacement.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Kevin Love gets snubbed from the ASG. Speechless. Hopefully, he can play as Yao's replacement.


klgnewwregwergnwreug
WHAT THE FUCK

This seriously upsets me
He needs to be Yao's replacement


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, not going to lie, really don't like the ASG selection process or anything. It just confuses me to see what? 6 teams represented in the all-star game from the Eastern Conference. I know they don't have the number of spots available to ensure that each team has an all-star like MLB and NHL do but it's just odd. Not really odd seeing as the best players are going to be the best players but it would just be more exciting for me to have more teams represented. Maybe they need to expand the line-ups even further. Maybe have a vote for first and second half starters, I dunno. I understand they only prepare a normal sized basketball team for each conference but I'd like to see more players/teams involved.

Yahoo is saying that Steve Nash is likely to be Yao's replacement which makes no sense at all from a positional stand point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Charles Barkley was just arguing with the TNT crew about that. They already have 3 point guards, what's the point of 4.

Kevin Love needs to be Yao's replacement and if not him then at least have Aldridge replace him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Go fuck yourselves coaches for voting in Tim Duncan. He does NOT DESERVE IT AND NAME VALUE SHOULDN'T PUT YOU IN ALONE. Seriously, Love>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>about a million times more than Duncan this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, that all-star game seriously needs to be re-thought. Even from an economical and viewership stand point they are going to make more money if they have more teams represented. 6 teams in the east. I understand they are voted in and all that but you aren't going to make any money from the fans of the teams that have no all-stars. How much money are Boston and Miami fans going to put out on All-star game jerseys etc? They need to spread that around. Put your heads together NBA. Everyone wants to see your teams best players at the all-star games. I'm sure there are a whole bunch of fans that won't even watch because no one from their team is playing. It's selfish but it's true.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lebron's doing work. he's 100% from the field with 23 points after one quarter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WILT THE STILT LOOK OUT.

(From the grave)

Too bad Chalmers could get a single assist on any of the field goals Miami got in the quarter. Really shouldn't have picked that guy up on my fantasy team this week. He was better coming off the bench.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So I heard LeBron is hot (Not watching game) and mad..Why?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's mad? Haven't heard of this, but he is destroying the Magic. He's 11 of 13.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If this game parallel's the one where Wade was on fire...soon Wade will start tossing up bricks left right and centre, Lebron will sit on the bench and they'll both suck in the 4th. All while Orlando comes back and steals the game.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bobcats interim coach Paul Silas is 13-6 since taking over for Larry Brown...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well Wade is hurt, they better hope it isn't serious.


Looks like this is another game in which Howard's lack of ability to score a FT is really killing them. Wasting 10 potential points really does cost you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeash, Dwight is doing more harm than good right now with his awful free-throw shooting.

Lebron should be able to set a new season high here. Career high would need another monster quarter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is one of the greatest comebacks I've ever seen, let's see if they pull it off.

Why did the clock keep going after the timeout? 4 seconds went off.

lol @ Heat's poor FT shooters, aka their best players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

15 misses free throws is the difference in this game.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fucking hell, Lebron did WORK tonight. 47 points. LOL @ Dwight Howard being 3-13 from the line. thats pathetic man, step it up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

HOLY SHIT YES! JAMEER NELSON YOU ARE A GOD!

That was a good shot but too quick, ffs I was pumped.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Free-throws were pretty much literally the difference in the game; Miami missed 11 and Orlando missed 15. Dwight really needs to practise those so he's isn't a completely liability in that regard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando needs change this off-season if they hope to keep Dwight. Let J-Rich go, work on D, sign a perimeter defender or two, sign a big, etc...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i wonder if otis smith thinks lebron is a competitor now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

orlando needs to figure their defense otherwise they will be effed in the playoffs.

right now, they cannot defend the 2-guard. Not good in a conference with LBJ and Paul Pierce.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Inability to defend SGs has little to do with LeBron and Pierce.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well they can't defend the 3 either as Lebron proved that today with his impressive shooting game.

They really need another backup C though, trading away Gortat has made their bench's frontcourt really weak.

And I'm convinced that Artest can no longer dribble the ball properly, his dribbling looks something that a 12 year old would do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty surprising to see the Bucks beating the Warriors pretty bad on the glass without Bogut.

Apart from Orlando's perimeter defence and defence in general. If Howard doesn't improve their free throw shooting they are going to have a hard time in close games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Guys like Dwight Howard & Rondo frustrate me..They've been in the league about 5 years and their offensive skills or lack thereof at times is mind boggling..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least Rondo has time to improve though (and he has already). Until any of the big retire he's fine they way he is. They can easily work within his weaknesses and he can be very successful which is evident. There is no way for Orlando to hide Howard's inability to hit free throws and play with his back to the basket.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is great at driving in a scoring but he does lack range, he does have a decent mid range, but he hasn't really had a chance to develop one yet while playing with a bunch of other good shooters.

JM Rondo is just as bad at FTs as Dwight, they both need a lot of work on their FT shooting but FT shooting is probably one of the hardest things to get better at.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is teammates with one of the greatest shooters ever..If there was ever someone to learn from it would be him..Dwight has Ewing to teach him how to be more offensively skilled..Neither have excuses imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rondo is great at driving in a scoring but he does lack range, he does have a decent mid range, but he hasn't really had a chance to develop one yet while playing with a bunch of other good shooters.
> 
> JM Rondo is just as bad at FTs as Dwight, they both need a lot of work on their FT shooting but FT shooting is probably one of the hardest things to get better at.


It doesn't really matter how bad Rondo is at free throws when he takes 2 a game. Howard takes over 10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He'll have to start shooting soon once all these shooters are gone, and with his style he will be on the line a lot. He has to learn how to make FTs consistantly, he has a great teammate to teach him as well.

But once again, you can't say Rondo hasn't been putting up a lot of points when it isn't his job to do so. His job is to set up his teammates and just make good passes, and that's what he's been doing.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I seen the All Star Reserves announced, same teams....jeez.

Anyone else think that the NBA should do what the NFL, MLB and NHL does...have at least ONE player from EACH team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll agree with that idea only if you give me a ONE all-star type player from the Cavs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To say Duncan fell off would be an understatement...sheesh


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this game is raping my emotions

edit

god fucking hpjgwregwaepjgwre
gp[ gffuca
ki0[gfeg box OUTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was fucking OFFENSE INTERFERENCE and once again the NBA gotta fix it's fucking rules because if you're going to review then review everything because they just stole the game from the Lakers.

Fuck you refs, seriously fuck you. That was about a foot above the rim and you call that basket in. FIX YOUR FUCKING RULES.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How did Parker miss tha floater? Both teams had chances...odd game tho imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He missed by the ball not going in, he probably put too much power on it. How did the refs miss an obvious fucking call? Why do the refs influence the game so much with their terrible calls in nearly every game? Why doesn't the NBA fix any of this. I've seriously had enough of the NBA with the worst officiating I've ever seen in any sports.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Balll was clearly out of the rim. You can tell Mcdyess had to push the ball to the hole. Grats to the to Spurs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The ball was right above the cylinder, and if it is that much higher than the rim that has to be offensive interference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

McDyess pushed the ball back over the rim


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No he didn't, all he did was tip it back in while the ball was way above the rim. I'll look at the video again once I have a chance, but from what I saw it was way above the front rim and he tipped it forward.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the replay right now on my dvr, slowmo and hd. Ball was out, was very close, but if a ref had seen what i did he would have agreed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, gotta box out in that kinda situation. Just basic fundamentals. Btw, there was a clear charge on that Parker floater.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I honestly can't wait until the playoffs because I can see this matchup happening. I have now officially lost all hope for refs and the league to do anything about it because all they did was make a new tech rule to support the refs. Honestly, they didn't call an elbow to the face? It doesn't matter if it's accidently.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*






pause @ 1:04, that's a clean tip in.

spurs have their number.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, it was a good basket. Lamar needs to box the fuck out there, he just let McDyess right in front of him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Ray Allen took up Paul Pierce on his challenge to beat him in the three point shootout..Interesting


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He missed by the ball not going in, he probably put too much power on it. How did the refs miss an obvious fucking call? *Why do the refs influence the game so much with their terrible calls in nearly every game? Why doesn't the NBA fix any of this. I've seriously had enough of the NBA with the worst officiating I've ever seen in any sports.*


Im not sure how long you have been following the NBA, but if its more than 5 years, you would have already known this after the 2006 NBA Finals. Hell, its been this way since the 2002 Western Conference Finals (Kings/Lakers Game 6) if not earlier. David Stern has been letting this go on for years now, he isnt going to change anything.


----------



## Perry Cox (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat almost lost to Orlando last night after a 21 point lead. I almost had a heart attack when Orlando started coming back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe that Stern actually made a good decision by picking Love as Yao's replacement. Good to see that both Love and Blake made, but still a shame that LA didn't make it as he actually making his team. I guess there's still a chance that Duncan will give up his spot, but that's just wishful thinking.



bonesndo said:


> Im not sure how long you have been following the NBA, but if its more than 5 years, you would have already known this after the 2006 NBA Finals. Hell, its been this way since the 2002 Western Conference Finals (Kings/Lakers Game 6) if not earlier. David Stern has been letting this go on for years now, he isnt going to change anything.


I know which is why I'm so angry why they haven't fixed the terrible refing, instead they try covering it up by making it so if players complain they get T'd. That tip was clean, but this missed a lot of shit in that game and it isn't one sided or anything, they fuck up both teams with their terrible calls. They called Kobe for overback the back and at the same time Blair(I think it was Blair, maybe McDyess) elbowed Pau right in the face. It is really frustrating to watch in the playoffs especially because that's when the games matter and to see the refs help a team win with their terrible calls is just annoying.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love named as Yao's replacement 

Maybe there is a god.... thy name is David Stern


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good job David. I kinda would have preferred Aldridge though, it's not like there's that much rebounding in the all-star game. Either way, at least it's a GOOD decision.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now that Love made it , Monta Ellis is the biggest snub IMO.

He's having an insane year. Shouldn't be punished for playing on a crap team.
Good teams get a trophy at the end of the season


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LA was the biggest snub, his team is winning because of him. Roy, the suppose-to-be star of the team is out, Greg Oden, the other suppose-to-be star is out, and yet he is keeping his team in playoff contention.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep he's been amazing. The only other thing that team is getting is consistent secondary scoring from Matthews and Batum, he's been the guy that leads the charge pretty much all year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll be honest. When Roy first went down, I thought the Blazers were done. But LA has really impressed me and he has been having a phenomenal year. Him & K. Love should've initially made the ASG over Duncan & Gasoline IMO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs beating Memphis 75-70...I'm slightly nervous..Memphis better not ruin this


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers pull off another big win, this time over the Knicks. 

we've now won six of our last seven games, having defeated the Jazz, Nuggs, and the Knicks. should have won all 7, but that disastrous Memphis game will just have to be let go as of right now. honestly believe if we keep playing this strong we could get the sixth seed. we're now only 3 games behind .500, and closing in on NY. Iggy had 16 assists tonight, came up huge. 

good stuff. noticed that cleveland and memphis are tied. thats not good stuff.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even if they win, they'll probably lose 15 more after that. Cleveland that is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Even if they win, they'll probably lose 15 more after that. Cleveland that is.


It'll completely ruin February 13th for everyone though. Fuck that.

Cleveland is now trailing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol don't worry guys, it's the Cavs. They have no closer, no defense, and no LBJ, they can't win a game in the fourth.

Rawlin, no offense, but no matter what seed the Sixers get they'll be done in the first round. Personally, I want them to get over 500 only because I don't want a non-500+ to make the playoffs because that just makes a terrible matchup in the playoffs. Can't be any worse than Jordan's 35-47 Bulls making the playoffs though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks won on a Blake Griffin flagrant foul..Anybody see it? Was it deserved?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rawlin, no offense, but no matter what seed the Sixers get they'll be done in the first round. Personally, I want them to get over 500 only because I don't want a non-500+ to make the playoffs because that just makes a terrible matchup in the playoffs. Can't be any worse than Jordan's 35-47 Bulls making the playoffs though.


haha well, obviously. the important thing with a team like this though is improvement. just making the playoffs first is a good step in the right direction after a disastrous 27-win season. we might have 27 wins by the ASB, and it will be nice just to see us in the playoffs again. 

i doubt all 8 teams that make it in the eastern conference though are over. 500. i bet no matter who the 8th team is they'll be under.


@Heatwave: didn't see it myself but everyone on twitter says Griffin just about killed Horford, so i think general perception is deserved.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*






decide for yourself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't tell if he hit him in the face or not, but it look like he was just trying to contest the shot and got him on the arms. He didn't mean to slam him, that's for sure.

Clippers would of lost regardless, I don't think any of their shooters would hit a .06 shot and Gordons out.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tough call for the refs. it does look like he was just trying to contest the shot but he hit him hard as FUCK. straight up body check, hockey style. the speed of that play just looks so brutal.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors finally end their losing streak! Jose and Amir were the anti-tankers tonight. Bargnani was their rival tonight. 

Celtics losing was tough. Shitty pass by Rondo and Garnett missing open jump shots.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kidd 3rd all time in 3pt shooting caught me off guard & Boston too it seemed..Tough pass, but Rondo really missed one


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blazers lost to Pacers by double digits. They play the Cavs next in Cleveland, and the Cavs played the Grizz tough. Plus Blazers will be on the 2nd game of a road back-to-back.

The streak is in serious danger.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blazers beat the Spurs, if they can't beat the Cavs then I really don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A game show should seriously consider having the question "Who was the last team the Cavs beat" as the big money question


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's really too bad Cavs/Wizards game isn't when both teams had the chance to break the record for most losses in a row/most road losses in a row. THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN EPIC. 

its still gonna be pretty epic, but that would have been some ESPN shit, sold-out arena and everything. records in the making.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver lost to Utah, Nuggets just look like a dysfunctional team right now imo...I would expect them to dump Carmelo in the coming weeks, and at least get something for him.

NY Knicks are the frontrunners obviously at this point to acquire him!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks are the only team that he says he'll sign an extension with. and most of the teams that have expressed interest want him to sign the extension.

although Mark Cuban has said he DGAF and would take Melo for just one year and hopefully convince him to re-sign later. who knows, but i really do feel that this might be the year Melo moves.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I doubt Cuban holds that stance once the Nuggets ask for one of their young PG's and multiple draft picks, along with dumping Al Harrington's contract.

Knicks are in a great position, they can lowball the Nuggets and probably still get Carmelo. Nuggets aren't going to let Anthony pull a Lebron and leave them with nothing...just look at the Cavs this year!

Carmelo to Knicks by trade deadline, book it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If teams are able to talk to Melo before hand and the Knicks there's no reason they can't work out a sign and trade. I could still see a 3 team trade here as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok, I got a serious question. If the Cavs lose to the Wizards on the 14th do you guys actually think they can win another game the whole season? This team honestly seems incapable of winning another game because they lack so many things and they honestly have no defense which makes it harder for them to score on offense.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^ Of course they will. When Mo Williams & Daniel Gibson come back, they'll get a couple of games. The Cavs will still suck, but having 2 of their 3 best guards back will count for something.

And I got a bad feeling the Nuggets are going to get screwed regardless of who gets Melo. Sucks for them. Especially since they're in the West.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland's up on Portland at the half lolololol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Manny Harris is becoming Cavs one legit scorer and they cut his minutes starting last night....For who? Im starting to think, they don't mind losing at this rate..But they are betting Portland at half though


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Manny Harris has a sore knee so they're limiting his minutes. That's all.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs lose! Cavs lose! Cavs lose!

I feel like dancing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

3 losses to go. I'm starting to get pumped.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The team that finally loses to the Cavs will feel like complete utter shit, just like the Cavs do now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Cleveland better still be fucking pissed every time they lose or none of them deserve to be in the NBA. Each one of them too. If they aren't pissed they might as well stay home.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This just adds to LeBron's resume...


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly this cavs squad reminds of Andre Miller day's teams. Alot decent guards and no big men There gonna have to blow this team up and just restart all over again next season. However I'm with Wilbon I see them winning before wizard's show down but then again they have made it this far lol.

I know saying clippers could make the playoffs sounds wrong. But I still believe it's a good possibility now that Brandon Roy gone for awhile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> This just adds to LeBron's resume...


Not really, he was shut down every year in the playoffs.They've also lost some of their better players from extened periods of time. I will say that winning 66 teams if with the healthy Cavs team was impressive.

Why doesn't Iblaka start over Green? He averages 10 points, 7 boards, and 2 blocks in 26 minutes. He would be huge to improving their defense to what it once was last year. Green is averaging less boards in 11 more minutes, scoring 16 points while only shooting .437 and is a natural SF not PF.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron was hardly shut down in the playoffs......since he's been in the league, he has the best stats in the playoffs by quite a big margin. His team might of been shutdown, but for the most part, he wasn't, at all, he just gave up because of his godawful team. Plus, even better, he's actually hit more clutch playoff shots than Kobe has in that period too.

How bad they are doing now and the fact their record without Lebron when he was there was like 1-18 just proves that he is above and beyond the best player in the league, I mean it'll always come back to the "but....but....the RINGS, THE RINGS MAN HE GOT NONE, so he's awful", but that's a terrible argument, especially now you can with your own eyes how awful the team he had was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why doesn't Iblaka start over Green? He averages 10 points, 7 boards, and 2 blocks in 26 minutes. He would be huge to improving their defense to what it once was last year. Green is averaging less boards in 11 more minutes, scoring 16 points while only shooting .437 and is a natural SF not PF.


I think they are playing him out to see if he can bring them anything at that position in which case they'd keep him. Obviously it isn't working out thus far. I don't think he'll even be on the team next year since Durant's salary doubles next year and they'll be starting to talk extensions with Westbrook (who is a MUCH bigger priority). Ibaka will be the starter next year.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you'll always read those sort of comments from undefeatedking when lebron is brought up.

anyway,



> The Denver Nuggets and the New York Knicks are discussing a three-team trade that would make forward Carmelo Anthony a Knick before the Feb. 24 trade deadline, according to league sources.
> 
> In the proposed trade, New York would send Anthony Randolph and Eddy Curry to Minnesota and the Timberwolves would send Corey Brewer and a first-round pick to Denver. Denver would also receive Wilson Chandler from New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> you'll always read those sort of comments from undefeatedking when lebron is brought up.
> 
> anyway,


I would love for this deal to happen. Stoudemire, Melo, Gallo, Felton and Fields would be a sick team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, Corey Brewer, Wilson Chandler and a 1st round pick for Carmelo Anthony? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If trade does go through this will be 2nd biggest robbery behind Gasol to Lakers right?


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> If trade does go through this will be 2nd biggest robbery behind Gasol to Lakers right?


At this point Mitch mine as well try to jump in. And offer Walton,Odom,Ratliff, couple draft picks and cash for Melo, and S.Williams. 

Come on do it Mitch lol 

To answer your question yeah pretty much If I were the nuggets I would have to get chandler or Galo in return. I don't know I never was huge on cory Brewer dude can score but at the same time they already have JR and afflalo that could do that on a inconsistent basis just like Corey Brewer.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I mean as a Knicks fan, I'm very excited about this trade possibility. I still think the Nets offered the Nuggets the best deal though.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Skill said:


> I mean as a Knicks fan, I'm very excited about this trade possibility. I still think the Nets offered the Nuggets the best deal though.


My one friend is telling me it's a stupid trade but I think a Felton/Melo/Amare team run by D'Antoni would be freaking great and legit title contenders


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn the Knicks would be sick if that happened.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even with Melo, Knicks still wouldn't play good D though..In the words of Bart Scott "They cant stop a nose bleed"


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Even with Melo, Knicks still wouldn't play good D though..In the words of Bart Scott "They cant stop a nose bleed"


omg defense this omg defense that obviously come playoff time they are going to spend time on defense, it's not like these guys are one-eye blind to the game of basketball. and the knicks CAN play defense. that's why they've beaten great teams this season already, in games where neither team scored over 100 points.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> you'll always read those sort of comments from undefeatedking when lebron is brought up.
> 
> anyway,


Any team that loses a star player and doesn't replace him will do terrible, if the team also suffers injuries through this time then they will do worse. Losing one of the best players in the world, and then some more of your starters will result in a lot of losses. The roster was built around his weaknesses, this is a team sport and you won't win a lot of games without help, he just needed more help when it came to the playoffs because the rest of his teammates would not do what they were suppose to do.

I know what he's capable of I know he's a top 2 player in the world, I won't say he's the top player because that all comes down to opinion and without rings he never will be in my eyes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you think Knicks will stop teams in the playoffs then more power to ya...


And ESPN showed a statistic of the year after a top player leaves a team..So far these Cavs has the worst win differential from year to year...Even worse than those Bulls after Pippen, Jordan and those guys left..But it's close though


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The fuck happened to Marquis? He just collapsed. It wasn't even a hard foul.
*
Edit:* Holy shit, this is serious. They've got him on a stretcher with the entire medical team on the court. The foul looked like absolutely nothing, though. This is scary.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Concussions are no joke...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That shit looks a lot worse than a concussion.

My God, this officiating is horrible.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a Suns fan and seeing Amar'e and D'Antoni winning a championship with Carmelo would break my heart


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMAO, KG flopped by Turk giving him a little shove.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad I have Rondo & Amare on my fantasy team..


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rajon Rondo with his best offensive game of the season.

And I hope Carmelo doesn't go to NY.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

carmelo should get traded to europe


----------



## Eddie Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics looked good. And Dwight Howard is one of the biggest whiners in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Whiners? Centers get hard fouls and don't get calls, Centers touch a guard and get an automatic foul call. Maybe if the calls were going both ways then there would be no reason to complain.

If Rondo starts scoring and hitting midrange he might become the best PG in the league, not only that but their team would become even harder to beat if he became a legit scoring threat and it would allow him to make more assits as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Howard is one of the biggest whiners though..I honestly can't name one top center over the last 15-20 years who has gotten so many techs due to complaints over being hacked


Anyone got a link to the Celtics game? I wanna see Ray break the record...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, forgot about the techs. Still, they don't call fouls for Centers which really sucks for them considering how often they get called for a foul.

It's on NBA TV if you have that channel. He should not break it, or tie it, and then break it against the Lakers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They never called fouls for centers, always been like that...But some of it is on him..His lack of go to post moves makes him liable to draw more offensive fouls...Defensively, he just needs to learn when to be aggressive and when to tone it down and he's been under the teaching of Hakeem and Ewing so he should have learned some of the tricks of the trade by now


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Imperfect said:


> My one friend is telling me it's a stupid trade but I think a Felton/Melo/Amare team run by D'Antoni would be freaking great and legit title contenders


Definitely, my man. However the East would still have too many good teams for my liking. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Excuses for Dwight will run out soon. Some say should have already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Skill said:


> Definitely, my man. However the East would still have too many good teams for my liking. :side:


5? Celtics, who will lose most of their HOF players in two years, Heat, Bulls, Knicks, and Magic if they get their shit together. I don't really count the Hawks because they really are missing something to put themselves over the hump. The 

West has Spurs, Lakers, Mavs, and Thunder. Ya three of them are really old but the West also has some good up and coming teams as well.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Howard is one of the biggest whiners though..I honestly can't name one top center over the last 15-20 years who has gotten so many techs due to complaints over being hacked
> 
> 
> Anyone got a link to the Celtics game? I wanna see Ray break the record...


c'mon man, u didn't think he'd do it in charlotte? lakers on thursday at home, that's where u make history. still 9 minutes left in this game so it could conceivably happen, but if he comes back in it's gonna be all rip hamilton style mids i think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Celtics win by two points it's because of the refs. They just didn't call a up and down by Pierce and then gave him free throws. How do you miss someone jumping and not shooting.

And now just gave Pierce 3 free throws for nothing. I'd be pissed if I was a Bobcats fan and Celtics managed to win.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if ray was trying to shoot 3's they would have won, but i don't blame him saving it. still no jackson, not winning is inexcusable.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Couple good performances off Charlotte's bench.

What was that? The best game of Livingston's career? :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs almost came back on the Mavs. It was a close one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ya, Dallas almost ruined the soon to be best thing game between two of the biggest losers ever.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would have never forgiven Dallas if they lost that game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> if ray was trying to shoot 3's they would have won, but i don't blame him saving it. still no jackson, not winning is inexcusable.


Just do it when you can..What if he somehow suffers a career ending injury or something the next night before getting the record? Pretty crazy I know, but anything can happen...Don't waste time


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carmelo was fucking off the chain tonight. some incredible offense for him, just laying it down. 50 points.

his team lost though. that whole team is a mess. time to just move Melo and try and rebuild. they peaked awhile ago and it just wasn't good enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sometimes it takes more than just 40 or 50 points to win games, just ask Kobe. Their team had way too many turnovers and only had 14 assists. They also missed 13 FTs which never helps and Billups got injuried early. Everything but Melo's scoring went wrong for the Nuggets today and they really need to get their shit together if they want a playoff with or without Melo.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that's what i'm saying. the team in general is just a mess. carmelo could go out scoring 40 points a night and they still wouldn't be winning much more. they just don't seem to be playing like a team. the team has lost a bit of their excitement factor too. not as fun to watch as they were a few years ago.

the whole feeling around the team just reeks of stale, which is why carmelo is really gone this time. its almost like general consensus with everyone just kinda waiting for it to happen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Just do it when you can..What if he somehow suffers a career ending injury or something the next night before getting the record? Pretty crazy I know, but anything can happen...Don't waste time


yea i agree, if it was me personally i'd go for it when i could, u gotta live for the moment, but as a fan i wanna see it happen in boston against the lakers, i think most people do. let's face it, it'll be a much bigger ordeal than if he did it in charlotte. wouldn't surprise me if he saves it for the 4th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It almost seemed the Houston was more interested in padding their free throw stats instead of actually closing out the game because they really were lack luster on D in the final few minutes. They may have made one stop in the final few minutes. Anthony was in the mid thirties till late in the 4th I do believe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo to the Lakers?! Lakers want to clear their cap space. Melo is going to sign with NY during offseason and Lakers will have enough cap space for D. Howard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers possibly trading for Carmelo (HIGHLY doubt it happens) wouldn't be a cap clearing deal. They'd obviously want to keep him. They still wouldn't have enough cap space to sign Dwight, either. Far from it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Melo to the Lakers?! Lakers want to clear their cap space. Melo is going to sign with NY during offseason and Lakers will have enough cap space for D. Howard.


why would they want them and why would they rent carmelo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Melo to the Lakers?! Lakers want to clear their cap space. Melo is going to sign with NY during offseason and Lakers will have enough cap space for D. Howard.


:lmao. Still laughing. Ok, first of all why would Melo leave the Lakers if for some dumb unexplainable reason the Lakers actually traded for Melo? He wants rings, Lakers win rings and Kobe and Pau would be there. When did Lakers say they want to clear cap space and sign Howard? Like WWF said they still wouldn't have enough cap space to sign Howard, not even close.

Bynum is our future, and if he manages to stay healthy, he will be a great player in the near future.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum, Kobe and Pau make $60 million combined next year. There is no way they can add melo and keep those 3 guys. Surely? 

Regardless, if a trade happens with the Lakers the Nuggets are going to want Bynum, who the Lakers won't give up. It isn't happening.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They could take Odom, Luke Walton, and Artest but does anybody really want that deal. Again :lmao at thinking Lakers actually want Melo or Howard. Just because they want to go there, if they could they would, doesn't mean Lakers want to give up a lot of key players to get them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From what I heard Bynum for Melo with a bit of extra crap was floated around in the summer but the Lakers said fuck that. It's really the only trade they could do financially so it's no wonder it was the trade being discussed.

Like I said, the Lakers can't afford another contract anywhere close to what Melo will want when they are already dishing out $60 million to Pau, Kobe and Bynum. And close to $65 million in 2012. Regardless if they are looking or not, just isn't possible.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks getting RAPED tonight by my Sixers. 27 point lead and it ain't even halftime yet.

better not blow this like the memphis game.

the whole Melo to LA thing really just doesn't make much sense. he's just not something they need, and not something they should want.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

dwight howard to la confuses me more


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Hawks getting RAPED tonight by my Sixers. 27 point lead and it ain't even halftime yet.
> 
> better not blow this like the memphis game.
> 
> the whole Melo to LA thing really just doesn't make much sense. he's just not something they need, and not something they should want.





IMPULSE said:


> dwight howard to la confuses me more


They both have said that they have LA is one of the teams they would want to go to. The thing I don't understand is what makes them think there is anyway of them getting there. Like JM said, they aren't able to afford them unless they get rid of one of three people that they aren't getting rid of.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao. Still laughing. Ok, first of all why would Melo leave the Lakers if for some dumb unexplainable reason the Lakers actually traded for Melo? He wants rings, Lakers win rings and Kobe and Pau would be there. When did Lakers say they want to clear cap space and sign Howard? Like WWF said they still wouldn't have enough cap space to sign Howard, not even close.
> 
> Bynum is our future, and if he manages to stay healthy, he will be a great player in the near future.


It doesn't help that Dwight can't opt out until the end of _next_ season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well technically Bynum could walk after that year too. It isn't happening though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is exactly why the Hawks will never be elite with their current team. They are not at all consistent and have HUGE losses like this to below .500 teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo doesn't wanna go to LA and neither does Dwight Howard..smh..Dwight Howard & Melo both love playing in their respective hometowns(Atlanta & NY) and both squads would do what they could to get them not to mention both squads have talent as it is to be competencies in the playoffs..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Umm well Melo certainly doesn't wanna stay in Denver, I thought everyone knew that by now. He has expressed some teams he wants to go to and would actually sign with and that included LA. And I did see something on NBA.com that said Howard would want to go to either the Knicks or Lakers if the Magic don't improve; though I don't know how accurate that is but it does mean that he wants to go to a contender if Magic can't manage to show him that they are one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't really think Dwight has said anything really, it's probably just pure speculation. He seems pretty reluctant to answer even the most ambiguous contract questions.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

don't really see how anyone would NOT want to play in LA.......


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics players shouldn't, well unless they don't respect the rivalry. Then again Shaq clearly doesn't care where he goes, he just wants a title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> don't really see how anyone would NOT want to play in LA.......


Really? A player not wanting to play for LA wouldn't surprise me just like a player not wanting to play for Miami or NY or Boston or Chicago wouldnt surprise me..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only players that don't want to play for a contender in a big market on the veterens that have a ring and are happy with they are like Billups. Young or old players that don't have ring and aren't on a contender want to join a team that is a contender.

Bulls with Wade and Lebron would have been way better than what they have in Miama though, no idea why they wanted to team up in Miama when they could have had a center like Noah on defense and Rose as their point. Could it be the shadow of a far greater player?

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/02/08/brandon-roy-return.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

Roy better not be coming back if he's still hurt/has a chance to reinjure because that would not be helping the Blazers at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Roy needs to stay away ugh.

I love the Blazers without him. Alridge, Matthews, Batum, Fernandez. Awesome.



Rawlin said:


> don't really see how anyone would NOT want to play in LA.......


Same reason why there are guys in the NHL that don't want to play for original 6 teams. Not everyone likes the high media attention.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mozgov is balling against Blake's LA Clippers. Only way to redeem himself is to dunk on Blake Griffin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The magic number for the Cavs is almost 1! Scary to think they've been within a handful of points from fucking up the game of the century for us. They better not fuck up and win against the Clippers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs better save whatever warriorness they want to show until that Wizards game. Then we get to see a game that players like Jordan and Kobe would never have been able to give us. They lost against, well they're about to, in a pretty poor fashion so I'm very hopeful that the Clips can get it done against the Cavs. Then again, the only team that is suppose to suck forever more than the Cavs is the Clippers themselves. DON'T FUCK IT UP.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is this potential encounter getting media attention? I haven't been paying much attention to sports centre and all that with exams in progress.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I honestly don't think the Cavs will win a game until they play the Wizards in Cleveland.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^That's on Sunday, only one game left until that game.

I saw them mention it once on sports centre but they are more of a hockey media than any other sport. I did see them talking about it on NBA TV and the Score, but even if no media covers it all, the noncasual fans will be waiting/watching(if aired) for this game since it is not only beyond hilarous it is also beyond pathetic. Two things that will make it an all time classic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's going to be a quadruple overtime game too. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors lose. Not enough to out-tank the Cavaliers though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They both have said that they have LA is one of the teams they would want to go to. The thing I don't understand is what makes them think there is anyway of them getting there. Like JM said, they aren't able to afford them unless they get rid of one of three people that they aren't getting rid of.


it's not them wanting to go there that confuses me. what confuses me is why would la want them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^LA from my understanding doesn't want them, otherwise it would have happened already with Melo, and everyone wants Howard but LA would never give up as much Magic would want to get him. Plus, like WWF said, Howard's contract is option next year so we'll have to wait then for the Howard rumors to start going hard. 



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Raptors lose. Not enough to out-tank the Cavaliers though.


Cavs just really, really, REALLY suck. I highly doubt they would tank in a year where the draft looks pretty lousy. Then again 2009 was suppose to be a one player draft and we ended up with like another 8 good starting point guards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

8? I only see 5. Stephen Curry is above all of the others, then Holiday, Collison, Jennings and Lawson (starting quality).


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

only see like five myself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> 8? I only see 5. Stephen Curry is above all of the others, then Holiday, Collison, Jennings and Lawson (starting quality).


Flynn is also starting material. Tyreke basically plays point for his team as well and I really didn't count, just said a number, but the point remains that any draft can have some quality players as long as they get a chance, unless it's the 2000 draft.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

oh DRose, you're so money. Nice win tonight in Utah.

2-2 on the road trip. Not horrible. Finish with a win in N.O, and it's a solid trip.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Flynn is garbage. He's a horrible shooter and can't run an offense effectively, let alone Rambis' triangle. There are very, very few teams Flynn would start for. As for Tyreke, he's not a natural PG and Beno is the primary ballhandler.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Raptors lose. Not enough to out-tank the Cavaliers though.


The worst place team rarely gets the top pick anyway.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the trend continues. And if the Raptors do get the Number 1 pick, I hope BC doesn't waste it by picking another jump shooting Euro.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando was the last team to come last and get the top pick. Way back in 04. Really doesn't happen that often. It's not surprising really. They have the best chance to get it but it's still only a 25% chance or whatever it is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hasn't NJ been the worst team 3 years in a row yet never even gotten the second overall pick? Those are some unlucky raffle balls.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nah, they weren't even close to the worst team in 2009. they were one of the last teams to get into the lottery, they won +30 games. last year they were first though, and only got the third pick. not like they really missed much, with the Sixers choosing Evan fucking Turner


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Evan Turner will still be fine I think he's just having a rough go not getting to play the role he was used to in college. That happens to a lot of guys really. I still say they should have taken Cousins because Hawes fucking sucks but they are high on Speights so what can ya do. Speights doesn't have nearly the size that Cousins has though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm not sure how high we actually are on Speights though. at least how high Doug Collins is. he barely plays. hasn't even played the last two games. he's only playing like 10 minutes per game this year, which i find pretty fucking ridiculous. i personally really like Speights, his offensive game reminds me of amare stoudemires (to a much lesser extent obviously), he has a nice outside shot he can hit from anywhere and a decent enough post game. but i agree about Hawes, he just fucking sucks and shouldn't be around. 

the main problem with Turner is just his jumper. its awful. he's only shooting like 40% from the field, and the only reason he ever gets shots in is because they are a couple feet away or a layup or something. i don't mind him in the game otherwise, he's a good defensive player and he hustles well. he's also a stat sheet stuffer like Iguadala is. just NEEDS to get that jumper fixed. i'd just rather see us go full-out with Turner and start him than Meeks so Turner can better transition himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's having to learn how to shoot standing still too, after someone else created a play for him. You can say that's easier but he's never really been able to do that before.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jerry Sloan gone as Jazz coach...Sad that he never won coach of the year or a NBA title, but Utah will be better now imo


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Jerry Sloan gone as Jazz coach...Sad that he never won coach of the year or a NBA title, but Utah will be better now imo


Yeah I think so now at least in the short term. word is, Sloan wanted to bench D.Will and management refused to allow it. So he and his assistant took a stand and management chose Williams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't choose player over coach but I think Williams felt kind of betrayed in a way with how they let Boozer(and Korver if ya want) walk not to mention last year he openly expressed his anger about trading Brewer away..He probably feels they should at least ask for his opinion or let him know the direction the team is going in advance..Utah's draft picks havent prospered over the years (i.e. Kufos & Heyward) and that probably adds to his frustration with the management as well


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizards are turning on their domination mode


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

firing sloan was pathetic but they do everything ass backwards in the state of Utah so I'm hardly surprised.

www.didthecavswinlastnight.com


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He wasn't fired, he resigned. It's probably time for Utah to rebuild, I don't see Williams staying unless he gets major help and I don't that happening either because the best they got was Jefferson.

I see why you waited Allen. When he breaks the record the crowd will be going loud for a long time afterwards which could give them a lot of momentum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shout out to Ray Allen for breaking the three point record.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, good to see Reggie out of the record book. never liked the guy, always seemed like a massive douche. 

Ray Allen on the other hand, class act.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So why does it seem the triangle goes away completely when Bryant goes off?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm guessing that Nate Robinson shaved his head as a tribute to Ray Allen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston will never be fully healthy...Impressive nonetheless


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm guessing that Nate Robinson shaved his head as a tribute to Ray Allen.


He doesn't have anymore than a couple weeks of growth on his head anyway lulz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lakers should give up


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I say they give the ball to Kobe and either let him shoot or pass to them because all of them are sucking right now.

Or use the triangle properly which seems to be happening.

Oh, so do the refs only count the 3 seconds in the key when Bynum is in there? Perkins was in there around 5 seconds yet nothing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lakers winning last night makes sunday's heat/celts game more interesting. winner grabs the top seed in the east.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami should win pretty easily unless Celtics miraculously get healthy...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What makes you think they'll win easily? It's not like Miama has much of bench anyways and none of the Celtics starters are hurt so I think it will still be a very competitive game. Shaq needs to get healthy though otherwise they'll have trouble with Perkins' minutes and Rondo as well, but he already plays 40 a game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons are going to retire Rodman's jersey on April 1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now lets just hope that he gets inducted to the HOF, since he is clearly deserving. In fact if they can find a better rebounder that didn't play when there was 15 minutes Qs and everyone was 6'6" then I'll be shocked. The fact he was 6'6" makes it even more impressive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Scottie Pippen certainly agrees with you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm sure many people agree that he should be in the HOF. He was a great defensive player, a great rebounder, and was always very competitive. The only thing that should be looked down about his career was his scoring average, but you don't always need to score to help your team win. I personally find things he did offcourt very entertaining as well, man was a whole level higher than Ron Artest when it comes to being crazy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers SHUT DOWN the Spurs. just another top team getting derailed by Philly, no big. very proud of my team right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't see the game but looking at the numbers from the starters of the Spurs it looks like they did just as you say. Nice to see Holiday destroy the Spurs as well.

CAVS ARE WINNING?!? WTF CLIPPERS?!?!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Cavs win, it's only fitting that it be against the Clippers. No matter who they draft, no matter how good Blake Griffin is...they'll always be the Clippers.

If NBA was WWE, the Clippers would be Chavo.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

clips were down 6 now its tied with a minute to go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But the Cavs are in Cleveland, CLEVELAND! If Cleveland was a wrestler they would be Shockmaster.

Clips just gotta defend this last shot and they win. Ok, now all they gotta do is hit a shot.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

now they're going to overtime. interesting.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What makes you think they'll win easily? It's not like Miama has much of bench anyways and none of the Celtics starters are hurt so I think it will still be a very competitive game. Shaq needs to get healthy though otherwise they'll have trouble with Perkins' minutes and Rondo as well, but he already plays 40 a game.


LeBron and Wade's driving abilities can get Allen and Pierce in foul trouble..Lack of depth will hurt them when that happens because Wade or LeBron will be on the court at all times and they will give Wafer fits


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Hickson can play like this every night, the Cavs might win a few games before the season is over.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah so they blew it. congratulations on fucking up the last step for the hopeful, clippers.

edit hold on now, 1 point game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You gave up too quickly RB, they're only down by one now, you have a chance Clips just don't fuck it up.

Ok now they fucked it up, good job losing to the team that the Pistons could even beat in convincing fashion. Fucking Clippers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

let me know when you can do that in the postseason, jamison.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers should get contracted for losing tonight..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

quicken loans fans and commentators acting like they just won the nba championship.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^ Well, they did beat LA. The wrong LA, but still...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well they really don't know what it feels like so this is probably the best thing they're ever going to get. Fucking Clippers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is the Wizards road streak still alive?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, but does it matter? This shit is now officially pointless. It's just two just really really bad teams going at it and one has this huge losing streak while the other just came off a win.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Clippers. The Wizards-Cavs game this Sunday is ruined.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> “I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING’ WINS ONE”
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A promise is a promise...For the right amount of cash, Stern and the refs could "help" him out


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If it helps, the Cavs still have a road losing streak as long as the Wizards. So there could be a battle there.

But yeah, the Clippers wet the bed as usual. And everybody thought they were ready for big boy underwear. :no:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMFAO. Frye sucks.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- LeBron James took a moment during Friday's game against the Detroit Pistons to fire back at a heckling fan who insulted his mother.

After hearing a fan sitting near the court behind the Heat's bench mention his mother's name, James walked toward the scorer's table and addressed the male fan.

"I don't care what you say to me. I don't give a [expletive] what you say," James said to the fan. "But don't be disrespectful."

“Is your Mom going to Boston for Valentine’s Day?” fan yells at LeBron. “I don’t care what you say, don’t be disrespectful,

And lebrons two sons were there as well.

http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh4S4ZcL61zw2sm94r

There is the video.. you can say whatever you want about lebron but thats messed up.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BallinGid said:


> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- LeBron James took a moment during Friday's game against the Detroit Pistons to fire back at a heckling fan who insulted his mother.
> 
> After hearing a fan sitting near the court behind the Heat's bench mention his mother's name, James walked toward the scorer's table and addressed the male fan.
> 
> ...


Weak. He should've said he's a cancer to the team and is a fake tough guy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*lol I find it funny that Lebron said, " I don't care what you say to me" and then goes on to jump on the guy for what he said to him. 
*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^I think he was meaning to say I dont care what you say about me...


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I think what LeBron meant was that the guy can say all he wants about him but saying something about his mother is crossing the line and he's right the guy sounds like a douche.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.didthecavswinlastnight.com/


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK THE FUCKING CLIPPERS.

that is all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Either way, Piston fans should've learned their lesson with the brawl not to tick opposing players off...


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i really thought the clippers were changing into a good team...how they gonna lose to the cavs??? smh


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

cavs will go back to losing against the wizards


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^ Wizards? I doubt it. Don't forget, the Cavs traded for Jamison to match up with Rashard Lewis. That trade is gonna pay off now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Words can not describe how much I hate the Clippers now. Blake Griffin goes down a few notches with me with now. Should have PUT THEM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Outsiders said:


> i really thought the clippers were changing into a good team...how they gonna lose to the cavs??? smh


They're still the fucking Clippers. But they were missing Eric Gordon, their leading scorer.

And the Cavaliers who did not have Mo Williams almost got a win over Dallas a few days ago.

Cavaliers' crowd were just really into the game and it was like a playoff crowd.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't care who they were missing. I'm pissed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ppl act like Mo or Varaejao wasn't there for about 10 of those 26 straight losses....They just got exposed for being mediocore talent that looked like legit all-stars when LeBron was getting all the attention from the opposing team when he was a Cav


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Varaejao has never looked even remotely close to being an all-star.

As for Mo, I thought he was way more impressive with the Bucks than he was at any time he's been with the Cavs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Varaejao is really good defensively and does add a lot to the Cavs when playing because I'm pretty sure they have gotten a lot worse defensively since he's left. FUCK YOU CLIPPERS; I shall not forgive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I always thought that Veraejo was just a very good role player,not all star calibur, same with Mo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've never seen anything from Varejao to indicate he's anything more than an average player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You see the contract he got a few years back? ppl were high on Andy..ppl around the league looked at him the same way ppl look at Noah these days


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's a role player.

Noah has a lot more talent and is a few years younger.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know why Timerwolves got Wesley Johnson? He isn't very young compared to the other rookies, he isn't starting material, and Cousins was the much better pick to get. They also got Beasly, and unlike Johnson, he is already a great scorer and still very young. Using the 4th pick to get a player like Johnson wasn't really the smartest move.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> He's a role player.
> 
> Noah has a lot more talent and is a few years younger.


Dude got a 50-60 million dollar contract..He's not gettin payed like a role player and like I said, he was looked at the same way ppl look at Noah right now which is why he got that deal..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Dude got a 50-60 million dollar contract..He's not gettin payed like a role player and like I said, he was looked at the same way ppl look at Noah right now which is why he got that deal..


I'm aware of his contract, that doesn't make him good though. People can look at him like they look at Noah all they want, he's not at that level though. Noah has more offensive tools (although not that great either) and Noah is more active defensively (better at blocks, steals). A.V. is still good defensively, just not as good and that's all he is good for.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare is not playing tonight..Lopez better score at least 30


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm aware of his contract, that doesn't make him good though. People can look at him like they look at Noah all they want, he's not at that level though. Noah has more offensive tools (although not that great either) and Noah is more active defensively (better at blocks, steals). A.V. is still good defensively, just not as good and that's all he is good for.


I'm pretty sure HeatWave is saying that people use to think he was as good as people think Noah is today, which got him that contract even though he never deserved it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does anyone know why Timerwolves got Wesley Johnson? He isn't very young compared to the other rookies, he isn't starting material, and Cousins was the much better pick to get. They also got Beasly, and unlike Johnson, he is already a great scorer and still very young. Using the 4th pick to get a player like Johnson wasn't really the smartest move.


They have a history of using the "good-guy-from-a-winning-program" approach so I would definitely attribute it to that.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm pretty sure HeatWave is saying that people use to think he was as good as people think Noah is today, which got him that contract even though he never deserved it.


Well alright, I would say Noah has a lot more talent though.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I remember when Varejao was signed for that kind of money. My first though was, "how much money did they pay Carlito?!"

Looking forward to Boston/Miami tomorrow.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm aware of his contract, that doesn't make him good though. People can look at him like they look at Noah all they want, he's not at that level though. Noah has more offensive tools (although not that great either) and Noah is more active defensively (better at blocks, steals). A.V. is still good defensively, just not as good and that's all he is good for.


When did I ever say he was better than Noah?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> When did I ever say he was better than Noah?


You didn't...

I didn't say you did...

I was merely pointing out why he's not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Wizards trailing the Spurs by 19 at the end of the first and now by 24.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh my God. Smoove just had a fucking BEAUTIFUL dunk right on Najera.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So the Spurs scored more in the first half of this game than they did in all of last night.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Charlotte battled back from down 22 in the 2nd quarter against the Hawks to win on a last-second fadeaway contested jumper by Captain Jack. Atlanta really is a puzzling team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They ain't puzzling at all. They have zero consistency and that goes for basically all of their players except Horford and Smith. All of their shooters can go for from amazing to invisible ranging from one night and that isn't good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That team is in serious need of trades.

ie. bye bye bibby and Marvin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The team is in serious need of a PG and a C if possible, but if they had a good PG they would finally have a playmaker for all their shooters instead of letting Bibby and Johnson try to create the plays. 

I wonder how much they regret not getting CP3 or Williams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Or Felton...

Either of the 3 would have payed off. Then the next year they could have taken Rudy Gay instead of Sheldon Williams (lol). 

Ah well, can't look at those things now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I bet you the Blazers wish they would've drafted Kevin Durant over Greg Oden.


Shout out to Peja Stojakovic for passing up Dale Ellis to become get the #4 spot in all time 3's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Their coach sucks too..and the chemistry is terrible..They should've traded Smith away a few years back when he was beefing with the coach, instead they gave him what? 80 mil?..Trade him, get not only a point guard but someone that has legit leadership qualities..sheesh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Smith is one of the better plays on the team, both defensively and offensively. Trade Johnson if anyone, he really isn't worth a max contract either and a good/great point guard would be better for them than Johnson, he is probably the most inconsistent player on their team.

I bet you that Pistons wish they didn't fuck up so badly with the second overall pick in the 03 draft. Actually, I bet that Blazers wish they didn't fuck up so badly back in 84.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Rockets fucked up too but at least they ended up with Hakeem Olajuwon.p


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ya that's the reason I didn't mention because, unlike Blazers, they didn't draft an injury prone center, and instead one of the greatest centers.There is 12 teams that fucked up in the 96 draft.

Hornets need to hit their FTs, they are keeping Bulls in the game with their terrible shooting. If the other team is in the penalty at 7 minutes into a quarter you need to take advantage.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Johnson is fine, it's Bibby that's the problem and Teague hasn't really shown anything to suggest he'll take over the spot. Johnson is a top 5 SG though, they shouldn't trade him. Marvin Williams needs to be replaced as well. Awful. Hey, maybe Jordan Crawford will turn out for them.

Everyone was so excited about them a couple years ago too. They are worse now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Josh Smith is a guy who really hasnt improved much imo..He just relies on his amazing athletic talents, but skill wise I think the guy is lazy and doesn't really care all that much..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I think Johnson is fine, it's Bibby that's the problem and Teague hasn't really shown anything to suggest he'll take over the spot. Johnson is a top 5 SG though, they shouldn't trade him. Marvin Williams needs to be replaced as well. Awful. Hey, maybe Jordan Crawford will turn out for them.
> 
> Everyone was so excited about them a couple years ago too. They are worse now.


Well there is a HUGE drop of talent from Kobe and Wade to the rest. No offense to players like Monte and Johnson, but their defense is really lacking or vise versa for guards.

Any team that wants to win a title these days basically needs a good pg or a pg that can defend this guards. Miama is the only exception since Wade and Lebron can create open shots for other plays on their team.

Refs are seriously retarded, like honestly. Anyone watching the Bulls/Hornets game knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well there is a HUGE drop of talent from Kobe and Wade to the rest. No offense to players like Monte and Johnson, but their defense is really lacking or vise versa for guards.
> 
> Any team that wants to win a title these days basically needs a good pg or a pg that can defend this guards. Miama is the only exception since Wade and Lebron can create open shots for other plays on their team.
> 
> Refs are seriously retarded, like honestly. Anyone watching the Bulls/Hornets game knows what I'm talking about.


Yeah, it is Kobe, Wade and then the rest but he's the best of the rest of close to it really. Brandon Roy was ahead until this year. Which is fine, he is capable of being the best scorer on a good team.

Bibby is the major issue. Well not really Bibby, it's not his fault, he's just not good enough to be a starting point guard.

Josh Smith isn't a problem although I do agree that he has ceilinged and is quite happy playing at the level with no real desire to improve. He's definitely good enough. 

Marvin might even be able to stay is the primary forward off the bench if they can get a solid point guard.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Exciting Kings/Thunder game today. If the Kings cut down their turnovers a bit they win this game, turnovers killed them. Durant and Westbrook were both beast on offense. I'm tired of the Kings losing these close games though, another inch or two and that three goes in.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if the Kings had just stopped a couple of those plays at the end, then Tyreke Evans' spurt at the end would have gotten them the win. but Durant just went off in the 4th and they couldn't touch him. exciting game though. 

another win for Philly. rolled over Minnesota last night. just 2 games away from .500, hoping to get there before all-star break.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly I'm expecting a Boston loss today due to all the injuries resulting in a lack of depth on the bench.

The Boston bench for today is Nate, Big Baby, Wafer, Harangody, and Avery Bradley.

The key for a Heat victory today is to make sure they get the starters in foul trouble.

The Kings have potential to be a good team, most of the games I've seen them lose were by a close margin. They're biggest problem is that they play bad in the clutch. But as long as they're in the West they'll never break out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just finished explaining to a friend how the Clippers ruined the Cavs/Wizards game. Made me even more angry at the Clippers .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I just finished explaining to a friend how the Clippers ruined the Cavs/Wizards game. Made me even more angry at the Clippers .


Clippers are my second favorite team in the league, but yeah, fuck them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Turnover are KILLING the Heat so far today. They are badly beating them in shooting percentage yet still trail.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, great game. Miller had a fantastic look, he has to make that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami disappointed me today...I still think they'll be in the ECF, but now I'm starting to believe it wont go past 5 games..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

miller is anti clutch, heat know who they shouldn't go to now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe I doubted them.

The Good Ol Celts got it done. Great game for Perkins and Rondo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> miller is anti clutch, heat know who they shouldn't go to now.


and to think, that was the guy they've been waiting for to get healthy the past few months..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why exactly did Chalmers sit on the bench for pretty much the entire second half while House and Miller didn't do anything to warrant the time they were getting? I'm pretty sure I could do a better job coaching that team.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

coaching is practically the biggest handicap to that team outside of having a real, solid starting PG to run the offense. dood is awful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Miami disappointed me today...I still think they'll be in the ECF, but now I'm starting to believe it wont go past 5 games..


Looks like the Heat didn't easily beat anyone today. 

And Howard is destroying the Lakers, how sad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight is fucking unstoppable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think we did a pretty good job on everyone else, but to beat the Magic you can't let Howard have a great offensive game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes you can. Dwight's scored 39-40 points in three games this season, all of which were losses.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another loss for the Fake Show in a big game, I just can't see them 3 peating once again this year...Celts looked really good though, scary good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Yes you can. Dwight's scored 39-40 points in three games this season, all of which were losses.


We also didn't hit any of our shots, a lot that weren't even contested.



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Another loss for the Fake Show in a big game, I just can't see them 3 peating once again this year...Celts looked really good though, scary good


We beat the Celtics on Friday? The fuck are you on?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We beat the Celtics on Friday? The fuck are you on?


Congrats you're now 2-7 against elite teams in the NBA, once they beat good teams consistently....then I'll say they have a chance. Doesn't change the fact they have choked against Miami, Spurs, etc in big games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Congrats you're now 2-7 against elite teams in the NBA, once they beat good teams consistently....then I'll say they have a chance. Doesn't change the fact they have choked against Miami, Spurs, etc in big games.


LA & Miami have both looked bad against the elite...Difference would probably be LA's losses against the lite for the most part were on their own home court..Most of Miami's werent, were they? All were on the road I believe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Congrats you're now 2-7 against elite teams in the NBA, once they beat good teams consistently....then I'll say they have a chance. Doesn't change the fact they have choked against Miami, Spurs, etc in big games.


Big games come in the playoffs, and last time I checked we have beat the Spurs in the playoffs the last couple of years playing them. The only player on the Heat to have accomplished anything in the playoffs is DWade. The Mavs are by far the biggest choke artists in the playoffs of any team. And the Bulls and Heat aren't getting past the Celtics in the East, and we know we are able to go back and fourth with them.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think that Oklahoma City is gonna go to the Conference Finals with LA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wizards beat Cavs, if anyone cares...probably not but....yeah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would've cared, if it weren't for the Clippers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nba should eliminate road games to benefit the wizards


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NBA should eliminate the Clippers for losing to the Cavs and ruining the Cavs/Wizards game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Sacramento Kings rookie DeMarcus Cousins got into an altercation with teammate Donte Greene after Cousins didn't get the ball on the final possession of a 99-97 loss to Oklahoma City Saturday night, two league sources said, with one source adding that Cousins was not allowed to join the team for its flight to Phoenix for a game Sunday night.
> 
> Kings coach Paul Westphal, reached by telephone shortly before the team departed for Phoenix, said, "I'm about to get on this plane and I really can't talk about this right now."
> 
> ...


THAT guy...smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Respect for what? Getting a lot of fouls and whining about every single one? This guy does not deserve respect and I wish someone would put him in his place, some of these rookies today are seriously out of line.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a great day of Basketball.

Celtics win despite being short handed in the bench. Thankfully, Wafer and Davis came up big. Baby's missed layup was hilarious but forgiven after scoring 16 points and hitting 2 clutch free throws.

Raptors winning was also delightful. Blake's dunk in the 1st half was just WOW! The OKC/GS game was really fast paced like everybody expected from the two athletic and young teams. Boy Westbrook's 3 point shooting has really improved.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I laughed at that post ^

Anyway, I heard nothing about Bass returning and was shocked today when I saw him, but it's good to see him hurry back when the team needed him most.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh wow, the Wizards ending their road losing streak by beating a team with no apparent losing streak to speak of. How exciting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Solid game from the Kings tonight. good performances all around.

DeMarcus Cousins wasn't even having a good game last night. while Evans was owning them.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the end of that Kings/Thunder was all Tyreke Evans. he didn't show up at all from like halfway from the 3rd to halfway in the 4th, but when he got going, possession of the final shots should have went to him.

DeMarcus looked bad. he got a couple foul shots but he was literally just stumbling around into other players and getting calls.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> coaching is practically the biggest handicap to that team outside of having a real, solid starting PG to run the offense. dood is awful.


I'd even consider it more of a handicap than the point guard by committee situation. He's made some real asinine decisions that have cost them games. He has no idea how to use a rotation. Half the time it seems he just decides how many minutes each guy will play before the game and just sticks to that regardless of performance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Agreed, he doesn't know how to use his bench effectively in some games resulting in some of the starters playing WAY too many minutes. They do need a good PG though, one thing their coach will help them get with all the loses they are piling up. I don't know the quality of the PGs this year though in this year's draft.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good win by my Warriors tonight, it's been an inconsistent year but we're starting to balance out. Monta is a beast, and he played well. Lee is finally starting to show why we gave him $80 mil :no: and of course Curry was awesome.

Thunder are still going to go far in the postseason imo


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder will go to the semifinals and lose to either the Lakers or Spurs. Thunder are going to be legit contenders in a few years, but i still think they are a inside presence away from being a being a title contender.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TKOK™ said:


> Thunder will go to the semifinals and lose to either the Lakers or Spurs. Thunder are going to be legit contenders in a few years, but i still think they are a inside presence away from being a being a title contender.


Spurs/Lakers seems like a WCF that could happen this year, but yeah the Thunder are dangerous. 

Warriors just need another scorer, then we'll make the postseason! :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't like the Thunder's bench, inside presence & outside shooting..If a team doesn't take them serious enough, I think they'll make it to the 2nd round but that's about it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Their bench will get better over time and is pretty good as of right now. Collison, Harden, Maynor, and Ibaka all contribute well to their bench. If they want to be good contenders then they need a legit center and PF. I think that Ibaka will be able to be one of those two but he isn't really a major contributor to their offense and more of a defensive presense. Their outside shooting is above average, they have Durant, Green, Harden, Maynor, and Westbrook when he is having a good shooting night. Green needs to go though, he is a SF, not a PF, and they really need an inside presense on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Their three point shooting is average to below average. What are you watching? Harden and Durant are their only reliable shooters from three.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

who cares about beyond the arc when you have ibaka going hard in the motherfucking paint


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Green will go this summer I think. They tried him this year at PF because they had to at least try. The talent he has you might at well see if things could work with Durant and Green.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Their three point shooting is average to below average. What are you watching? Harden and Durant are their only reliable shooters from three.


Maynor is able to hit from back there and is shooting .377 percent which isn't bad. The only reason he doesn't hit more is because of his limited playing time and lack of shot attempts. Green, even though he is having troubles this year, is also able to hit threes. Westbrook also has games in which he is able to hit threes with a good percentage. Having three or four players able to hit the three is better than average if you ask me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What you said about Maynor is true, he can hit threes, but he doesn't play often enough to make any considerable difference when it comes to their three point shooting. Green a borderline average shooter from three and Westbrook is horrible, so I don't know what you're getting at there. If you need a three in a clutch situation, you're not going to any of those guys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't fee that great going to anyone for a 3 pointer really. Elite 3 point shooters only make 2 out of 5. Or there abouts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> What you said about Maynor is true, he can hit threes, but he doesn't play often enough to make any considerable difference when it comes to their three point shooting. Green a borderline average shooter from three and Westbrook is horrible, so I don't know what you're getting at there. If you need a three in a clutch situation, you're not going to any of those guys.


Once again, Westbrook has had games in which he has been able to hit the three well and others in which he just shoots breaks, he's just inconsistent when it comes to his jumpshot. 

In the clutch you would go to a clutch player to hit a three, even if he isn't the best 3 point shooter on the court. You didn't see anyone but Jordan take those threes in the clutch and he was terrible from behind the arc for most of his career, so that really isn't a reasonable argument. How many of those clutch threes have those Miama three point specialists hit when passed to while wide open?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Okay, if you go to a clutch player, you're still not going to go to Westbrook, you're going to Durant, who is a much more reliable scorer from three and everywhere else. 

Anyway, it might just be because I'm a Magic fan, but I'm completely unimpressed when it comes to OKC's three-point shooting.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

who's the magic clutch guy?

the team lacks a legitimate number two scorer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Richardson/Hedo Turkoglu/Dwight Howard (for cheap inside baskets in the closing minutes)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who is their number 2 scorer right now though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic don't have a clutch player imo...I have no idea who they would want to go to late in a game because none of them you can trust on a consistent basis to make a play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eh, not sure who the #2 scorer is. Dwight usually gets in the mid 20s, then Turk/Jameer/Anderson/Bass/Redick get into the teens. The guy with the best scoring ability on the team is J-Rich by far, though.



HeatWave said:


> Magic don't have a clutch player imo...I have no idea who they would want to go to late in a game because none of them you can trust on a consistent basis to make a play.


Richardson's been very, very clutch since coming to Orlando. Hedo's known for his ability to make shots and plays for others with time winding down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight is anticlutch, the guy is a problem late in the game with the balls in his hands because teams can just foul him and make him miss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Too bad Turk was anti-clutch with the Raptors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Turk was shit in on both the Raptors and Suns, but has finally started deserving that contract he got.. 

Need to know Jordan's thoughts on Kobe being cheered while in Charlotte.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That interview was about as exciting as his play was all year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looks like the Lakers are going to lose to the Cats, sad really but there wasn't much energy today and we seemed tired probably because of the back to back. And fuck those calls, you seriously going to call touch you see refs, getting a team in the penalty in 1 minute and 9 seconds is some fucking weak calls.


----------



## TheBShue (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All I gotta say is F the Heat


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_SlamOnline_



> Carmelo Anthony could have been a Knick Monday if only team president Donnie Walsh were willing to meet Denver’s trade demands, which one team official classified as “steep.” According to a team source close to the negotiations, “there is a deal to be made” but whether Anthony joins forces with Amar’e Stoudemire in New York between Tuesday and the Feb. 24 trade deadline likely comes down to the Nuggets either lowering their asking price or the Knicks turning over their roster to acquire one of the NBA’s top players.
> 
> The Nuggets, according to a source, are asking for three starters – including Danilo Gallinari and Raymond Felton – plus Eddy Curry’s expiring contract and at least one first-round pick. In that proposed deal, Anthony and veteran point guard Chauncey Billups would be coming to the Knicks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't really think they should be trading Felton personally.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

who's the third starter? Chandler i assume?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, has to be. I wouldn't like this trade if I was a Knicks fan.

I'm sure Ty Lawson doesn't like this trade idea much either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wait a few months and get him without dumping any players or get him now and shit away all of your role players? Just fucking wait a little while and have one of the best teams in the league.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> who's the third starter? Chandler i assume?


Probably Fields since Chandler has just returned from a knee injury and has ongoing knee problems which ESPN said might require surgery at seasons end..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd still say it's Chandler. Other rumored offers I've seen have been Chandler, Gallinari, Mozgov and picks. Haven't even seen Fields name come up.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Looks like the Lakers are going to lose to the Cats, sad really but there wasn't much energy today and we seemed tired probably because of the back to back. And fuck those calls, you seriously going to call touch you see refs, getting a team in the penalty in 1 minute and 9 seconds is some fucking weak calls.


we never play the Bobcats well. It's just one of the facts of life. Grass grows, the sky is blue, and the Bobcats own the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Wait a few months and get him without dumping any players or get him now and shit away all of your role players? Just fucking wait a little while and have one of the best teams in the league.


I think that's what they're doing. Melo is going to the Knicks no matter what and Knicks aren't winning a championship this year anyways so they might as well wait a couple of months and have a complete team instead of what Miama has.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwayne Wade had more points than the entire Pacers team in the first quarter and Chalmers had as many rebounds as the whole Pacers team. And he's the point guard. Good shit. Lulz.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And now the Pacers are back in it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, one awful quarter for the Pacers and one awful quarter for the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really need to know, are the refs paid by Pat Riley to give the Heat ever questional call and miss clear traveling violations done by Lebron and Wade? I know other top teams get a lot of calls their way too, but this is honestly ridiculous. This also isn't random hate because I dislike the Heat, in nearly every game I've watched of theirs this always seems to happen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I should start making wagers as to whether your posts in here are bitching at the refs before I see them lolol

I kid. 

Looks like Cousins is only not the starter by title tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey, if I don't blame the refs then I might end up giving the Heat/Laker opponents credit, and I certainly can't be doing that. 

I know there was more to do with the Heat winning than the refs; the Pacers either couldn't hit a open shot or the Heat shut them down on the defense, and then there was the lack of defense played by the Pacers to stop the Heat from driving in and scoring basically every time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pacers give Miami struggles because Granger can match shot for shot with LeBron, Collison can wreck any PG Miami puts on the court with his speed, and Hibbert has enough skill inside to dominate Miami's big men..If Indy gets a 7th seed and face Miami in the 1st round, I wouldn't be shocked if the series went 6 possibly 7..


and that 3/4 court pass from Wade to LeBron was beyond amazing..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I should start making wagers as to whether your posts in here are
> 
> a bitching at the refs
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As in Dwayne Johnson????


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, he always feels the need to troll/hate on the g.o.a.t in the wwe section.



HeatWave said:


> If Indy gets a 7th seed and face Miami in the 1st round, I wouldn't be shocked if the series went 6 possibly 7..


sweep or 5


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> sweep or 5


Depending on the matchup, I really only see one 1st round matchup being a sweep which is Bos/Mia vs Philly


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Predictions for Bosh's reaction tonight? I'm expecting nothing but love :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> yeah, he always feels the need to troll/hate on the g.o.a.t in the wwe section.
> 
> 
> 
> sweep or 5


:lmao Sorry I don't like your precious Rock or Lebron? Trolling is what I would say the Rock fans are doing spamming a bunch of threads with the Rock stuff, making a shit load of Rock related threads in every section, and saying he was the best ever(like you) when he clearly wasn't. But nobody can hate the Rock without being a troll, right? Fuck off.


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/02/16/grizzlies-gay.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

Gay is out for 4 weeks, which means Grizzles playoff chances are pretty much over unless someone steps up big.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Predictions for Bosh's reaction tonight? I'm expecting nothing but love :side:


My friends got tickets to the game, but I have a midterm tomorrow that I gotta study for =(

He won't get booed as badly as Vince Carter, but it'll be bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Broussard just said on Twitter that Nets & Nuggets recently started talking again...Knicks better stop playin around


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Come on UnDeFeatedKing, no need for that. Not going to warn you again for that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sorry, didn't realize saying fuck off was flaming, won't happen again.

Anyways, Raptors gotta do a better job defending because if it wasn't for the turnovers by the Heat this game wouldn't be as close. Bargnani also has to hit some shots because that's basically all he is good for.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rudy Gay injured?

well, if anytime was a time for OJ Mayo to step up and prove he's worth something, i'd say now's that time. 
......(but it won't happen)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs takin it to the Lakers right now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ya, and I'm surprised that it's Bynum, and Kobe, killing us right now. I'm not watching the game, but 1-10 is unacceptable especially against a weak defense like the Cavs.

What's with LA teams and being unable to beat the Cavs? Hopefully Lakers can pull a comeback otherwise this is a complete facepalm.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers lose to the Cavs.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well....Lakers have a bunch of bad losses on the season, but this one will be thee worst...Hmmm...I'm starting to question my own prediction of them being in the WCF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Dear God...they're _so_ bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Lakers lose to the Cavs.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


As pathetic as the loss is, the Celtics lost to them too.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CLEVE-LAND CAVS. CLEVE-LAND CAVS. CLEVE-LAND CAVS. CLEVE-LAND CAVS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics lost to the Cavs too but at least it was before they were horrible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No it wasn't, they were always terrible. Most of their wins came against bad teams in the start of the season.

Still, really Kobe. You couldn't do well against the Cavs? You're game is unexcusable, and the fact you or anybody else didn't pass to Gasol more in the fourth is even more frustrating.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No it wasn't, they were always terrible. Most of their wins came against bad teams in the start of the season.
> 
> Still, really Kobe. You couldn't do well against the Cavs? You're game is unexcusable, and the fact you or anybody else didn't pass to Gasol more in the fourth is even more frustrating.


He was trying to screw up crank up the offense.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers lose to the Cavs.. no comment. I give a lot of respect to all those Cavalier fans who still show up at the arena and place. Still 2nd in the league in home attendance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> He was trying to screw up crank up the offense.


Shooters always shoot. It's not just Kobe either, every single good player that is good at shooting and is having a bad shooting night continues shooting. Durant, Lebon, Wade, DRose, etc. But come on Kobe, it was the fucking Cavs and Parker guarding you.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron who?

Seriously that was an embarrassing performance by the Lakers, and I thought the Bobcats loss was bad...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers are now only the second team in history (behind the Nets) to have as many wins at the All-Star Break as they had the previous season. (wish i could have more pride in that stat)

Iggy had a nice triple double though. that guy knows how to run an offense.

DOING IT BIG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston & LA losing to the Cavs is unacceptable...Main difference imo between the two is Boston the night before just beat the hyped up Heat the first game of the season so you know the next night they were gonna come out a bit flat...Now I expected LA to take their frustration out on the Cavs after gettin drilled by Charlotte, but as you begin to look at LA's overall resume this year, it looks worse and worse..Bucks, Cavs, Clippers..I mean after a while the players on LA are gonna start lookin around that locker room and start worrying because I don't think they can get to the WCF if they any lower than a 2 seed. Main difference between this years LA team and their struggles and last years Celtics team is Doc purposely rested guys and limited minutes..LA is actually going out every night with starters playing usual minutes and still come away with losses..Panic button should be pushed very soon imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Boston & LA losing to the Cavs is unacceptable...Main difference imo between the two is Boston the night before just beat the hyped up Heat the first game of the season so you know the next night they were gonna come out a bit flat...Now I expected LA to take their frustration out on the Cavs after gettin drilled by Charlotte, but as you begin to look at LA's overall resume this year, it looks worse and worse..Bucks, Cavs, Clippers..I mean after a while the players on LA are gonna start lookin around that locker room and start worrying because I don't think they can get to the WCF if they any lower than a 2 seed. Main difference between this years LA team and their struggles and last years Celtics team is Doc purposely rested guys and limited minutes..LA is actually going out every night with starters playing usual minutes and still come away with losses..Panic button should be pushed very soon imo


It's actually the other way around. Bryant has played 5 less minutes this year than last per average. Pau is the only player playing over 35 minutes and everybody else is hovering around 30, Jackson is using his bench a lot this year compared to others. 

Pierce is playing 35, Allen 36, and Rondo 38. The only one getting any real rest is Garnett at 31.

That is, however, no excuse to us losing to bad teams, that shouldn't be happening at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A Cleveland win is another step towards Toronto getting the greatest chance at the top pick. I'm happy.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> A Cleveland win is another step towards Toronto getting the greatest chance at the top pick. I'm happy.


Kyrie Irving here we come!!!

Imagine a DeRozan-Irving backcourt. And it'd send Calderon to the bench!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Calderon should be leaving town at the deadline. They need to let the youth movement begin. Bayless/DeRozan seems good to me. 

Wouldn't mind seeing Bargnani leaving too but I don't think BC will do it. Guy just doesn't really scream top player, winner, leader etc to me. Might as well ship him off too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All Bargnani can do is score, and he doesn't even do that very effectively. He has troubles rebounding and guarding other big men in the post. If he wants to ever be a top player he needs to learn how to play better defense, rebound, and post other big men.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To me, he just has no heart and that can't be taught. He doesn't like going into traffic, half his shots seem to be pulling up and shooting off balance to avoid traffic. Never was THAT high on the guy. He's streaky at best.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> To me, he just has no heart and that can't be taught. He doesn't like going into traffic, half his shots seem to be pulling up and shooting off balance to avoid traffic. Never was THAT high on the guy. He's streaky at best.


I knew we should have taken Aldridge that year, but for some reason, I was sure the Raptors would take Bargnani. At least he's doing better than Rafael Araujo.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

report is now that the Nuggets wants four starts for Carmelo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Raymond Felton, Landry Fields, Wilson Chandler and Danilo Gallinari. The Nuggets are being complete and total idiots at this point. They need to lower the asking price or he is just going to leave for nothing at the end of the year. Nut surprised though, this is the same organization that double booked their own facility.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

we wouldn't get anything decent for bargnani, and calderon can be placed on waivers for all i care.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think a trade with Houston would be good with Bargnani. He can go there and we can take a few of their expiring contracts and maybe T-Will.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it'll be worth it if whoever comes in can grab more than five boards a game. i don't like how our guards can do a better job than him on certain nights.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like his 4 rebounds last night?

But ya, they have a couple expiring contracts they could give the Raptors as well as T-Will who no one seems to want to keep. They should even consider resigning Battier if he was traded to the Raptors. Good veteran leader. Great defender.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see the appeal for Houston. They want a big, which Bargnani really isn't. They don't need a Kevin Martin clone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No, I don't either. I don't see the appeal anywhere really. That would be a good trade for the Raptors is what I was saying. I don't really see that much of a comparison to Martin though, other than they both prefer to shoot. That's not exactly a strong point to compare on though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*hinrich magic*



WWF said:


> I don't see the appeal for Houston. They want a big, which Bargnani really isn't. They don't need a Kevin Martin clone.


what went through your head when kirk hinrich made a fool out of reddick?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think he was enjoying the fact that the Magic were killing the Wizards.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Kyrie Irving here we come!!!
> 
> Imagine a DeRozan-Irving backcourt. And it'd send Calderon to the bench!


Yea well unfortunately for you guys it's not always the team with the worst record that gets the first draft pick. The nets learned that the hard way last season. Worst start ever for a team in NBA history and they still didn't get the Number 1 Draft pick. Hell they didn't even get number 2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



XxPunkxX said:


> Yea well unfortunately for you guys it's not always the team with the worst record that gets the first draft pick. The nets learned that the hard way last season. Worst start ever for a team in NBA history and they still didn't get the Number 1 Draft pick. Hell they didn't even get number 2.


Probably is still probability.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still don't see Raptors getting the worst record over the Cavs. Just because they can beat LA teams doesn't mean they can beat anyone else.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They'll have a hard enough time getting the 3rd worst record. Several awful teams this year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: hinrich magic*



IMPULSE said:


> what went through your head when kirk hinrich made a fool out of reddick?


I didn't watch the game, so I don't know. When I see the Wiz on the schedule, I just do other things.

*Edit:* Just saw it and wow, that was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Popovich says Duncan will start All-Star game. 

Oh the hierarchy that is the all-star game.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> They'll have a hard enough time getting the 3rd worst record. Several awful teams this year.


you guys should pull an 07-08 Miami Heat and trade away your Center (for them Shaq, you Bargnani) and then have some of your players get mysteriously injured and have to be inactive for the rest of the season.

problem solved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, unfortunately Bargnani much prefers to play like a shooting guard most of the time.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> you guys should pull an 07-08 Miami Heat and trade away your Center (for them Shaq, you Bargnani) and then have some of your players get mysteriously injured and have to be inactive for the rest of the season.
> 
> problem solved.


Or they could pull a Boston Celtics (06-07 I believe it was the year of the draft with Oden/Durant) and just completely throw in the towel in the first quarter of every game and hope they win the lottery


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah that was the year they traded away like their entire team. good stuff.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls on fire, Spurs playing bad defense, don't see them pulling it out of their ass in this game. No excuses really, Spurs had plenty of rest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose absolutely destroyed them. Spurs defense is garbage compare to previous years, especially their championship years.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: hinrich magic*

nba should let the cavaliers play LA teams for the rest of the season


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know most of you don't care but Jerry West finally got a statue. He may not have won as many championships as Magic or Kobe, but he deserves it more than both of them because all that he has done for the franchise not only as a player, but as a coach and GM.

I really don't know why, but everytime I watch a Suns game I'm always surprised at how bad their defense is when I really shouldn't be.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Supposedly Bill Russell was boo'd at Jerry West's statue unveiling...come on now..smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hmm, Russell getting booed in LA denying a championship to a guy who is getting a statue for 10 years or so before finally getting one. If it wasn't for him the Celtics wouldn't have nearly as many championships and LA would have probably won some of those early matchup, so its no wonder the guy got booed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's a thing called respect..He was there in support of West and ppl boo him? Very disrespectful imo..

anyways, my all star weekend perdictions:

Soph/Rook Challenge-Sophmores
Skills Challenge-CP3
3pt Shootout-Ray Allen
Dunk Contest-Demar Derozan
All-Star Game-West


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really don't think you understand the hatred between these fans/teams. 7 times Russell beat the Lakers, without the Lakers ever beating him. Cheering him just wouldn't be right, no matter what the occasion is.

Soph/Rookies-Sophs
Skills Challenge-DRose
3pt Shootout-Durant
Dunk Contest-Griffen
All-Star Game-West(MVP=Bryant or Griffen, whoever decides to step up in LA)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really don't see anyway Griffin doesn't win this thing. With the new voting system the finals is decided by text votes or something. No one has the popularity that Griffin has.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eh I might watch the Rookie/Sophomore game just because Cousins is in there. Kinda bummed that Tyreke won't be there but that foot injury he has is a real bitch.All Star Saturday night is always entertaining looking forward to seeing what griffin will do. Not sure if I'll watch the all star game though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You aren't pumped for the Western Allstars vs. the Celtics/Heat TKOK? :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nope.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i figured popovich was only kidding when he said he was going to start duncan over love and griffin :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nope of course he wasn't. Averaging by far the lowest numbers in his career but still not only an all-star but a starter. That's the NBA All-star game for ya!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Apparently the Nets and Nuggets have come to a tentative agreement, pending on Anthony signing the extension. As a Nets fan I actually hope he declines. We are giving up WAY WAY WAY WAY TOO MUCH for Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Link?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> The Bergen Record, citing sources, reported on its website Friday that the Nets and Nuggets have reached a "tentative agreement" on an Anthony deal, but reiterated that any deal remains contingent on Anthony signing the extension.
> 
> If Anthony ultimately says yes, the Record reported that the Nets will get Anthony, Chauncey Billups, Shelden Williams, Melvin Ely and Renaldo Balkman from the Nuggets.
> 
> In turn, the Nets would send Favors, Devin Harris, Troy Murphy, Ben Uzoh and four first-round picks to Denver.




http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=6133683

Could be pure bullshit also.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

aw shiet all star weekend. even if the NBA all star weekend has declined in recent years it's still the best all star weekend of any sport. looking forward to it. kinda mad they got rid of H-O-R-S-E this year too. sure it was long, but how often do you get to watch NBA stars play horse lol? i'm sure they could have pretaped it and edited out the bs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Horrible trade for New Jersey.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NJ so fucking stupid seriously. I'll still root them on and shit but we are just giving up way too much for a guy that does not even want to be here.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol i guess carmelo showed the russian who has bigger nuts


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not a horrible trade until the 4 1st round picks. I mean, really? Like 2 would be fine, but c'mon.

Eh, if Melo gives the extension the go, then it could turn out to be a good trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well the deal is completely dependant on an extension so if he does sign one then he does want to be there.

They are just trading their only chances of being good in the next 6 or 7 years. Anthony is not going to make that team anymore than a team that squeeks into the playoffs with the amount they are giving up. 4 first rounds? Seriously?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so basically, the Nuggets are going to have a sweet future, and the Nets are just going to become the Nuggets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even weaker than the Nuggets though. By far really. With Anthony the Nuggets still have a lot of valuable guys. The Nets do not and they are giving up their best current player and their future big man. STUPID. Plus giving up their chances of drafting in the first round for the next 4 years. They'd be screwed, royally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> aw shiet all star weekend. even if the NBA all star weekend has declined in recent years it's still the best all star weekend of any sport. looking forward to it. kinda mad they got rid of H-O-R-S-E this year too. sure it was long, but how often do you get to watch NBA stars play horse lol? i'm sure they could have pretaped it and edited out the bs.


Players like Durant ruined HORSE. Shooting threes just so you would win kind of ruins the whole point of HORSE, it would be way better if there was players like "Pistol" Pete in there so that it would actually be entertaining.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree. When we played horse in school we never let the kids who shot 3s play. Boring fucks.


----------



## Neverlast (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why trade anything of value? It's non-sense to me. Trades are never about improving teams anymore. They are all about shipping out selfish players with outrageous contracts or expiring contracts. If anyone thinks that Melo will make the NJ Nets winners, they need to get their heads checked. Melo won't get that nasty arena sold out on a game to game basis either. Who are the other players involved here? Billups, who has already said "I aint playin no game for no NJ Nets, buy me out", Hamilton? He has mailed it in in Dee-Troit. Add up their salaries this year, and it is astronomical.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The discussed trade is just between New Jersey and Denver now. Not Detroit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Neverlast said:


> Why trade anything of value? It's non-sense to me. *Trades are never about improving teams anymore.* They are all about shipping out selfish players with outrageous contracts or expiring contracts. If anyone thinks that Melo will make the NJ Nets winners, they need to get their heads checked. Melo won't get that nasty arena sold out on a game to game basis either. Who are the other players involved here? Billups, who has already said "I aint playin no game for no NJ Nets, buy me out", Hamilton? He has mailed it in in Dee-Troit. Add up their salaries this year, and it is astronomical.


The Lakers strongly disagree and so do three straight final trips and 2 championships.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else watching the Celebrity Game? Bieber's got better handles than Ricky Rubio


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No...

Maybe I should turn it on though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I agree. When we played horse in school we never let the kids who shot 3s play. Boring fucks.


Anytime you do regular shots it's boring as hell. I don't mind three's as long as they are from like halfcourt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok, watching this game now. BIEBER has been pretty impressive. It was well known around these parts (live fairly close to wear BIEBER grew up) that Bieber was a pretty good hockey and basketball player growing up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TKOK™ said:


> Anytime you do regular shots it's boring as hell. I don't mind three's as long as they are from like halfcourt.


Durant was just shooting corner threes the last two years just so he could win. I don't think he ever played HORSE as a kid.

Scottie has apparently forgotten how to play D.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think Scottie is about to block the fuck out of a girl. Not being sexist or anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bieber's dribbling is pretty good, but his shot seems very awkward.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He shoots like most kids in high school though. No one really learns proper form until college. Unless you're Lebron or something.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Durant was just shooting corner threes the last two years just so he could win. I don't think he ever played HORSE as a kid.
> 
> Scottie has apparently forgotten how to play D.


Absolutely he was doing stuff you'd see in a practice session. if your going to do that, at least put some sort of obstacle in your way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else surprised that Miller didn't make the final ballot for HOFs? Though he never won a championship, he was one of the best three point shooters of all time and had some amazing moments, he totally should have at least made the final ballot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Am I the only person who enjoys the Rookie/Sophomore game more than the ASG sometimes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Anyone else surprised that Miller didn't make the final ballot for HOFs? Though he never won a championship, he was one of the best three point shooters of all time and had some amazing moments, he totally should have at least made the final ballot.


Since he's a massive douche I don't really care. He was a good player though.



notorious_187 said:


> Am I the only person who enjoys the Rookie/Sophomore game more than the ASG sometimes.


I think it ends up being more competitive because the sophs DO NOT want to lose and the rookies would love nothing more than to win. 

The allstar game in all about big plays. No one really cares about who wins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wall bouncing the ball off the court over Steph as a lob to Blake fucking owned.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Anyone else surprised that Miller didn't make the final ballot for HOFs? Though he never won a championship, he was one of the best three point shooters of all time and had some amazing moments, he totally should have at least made the final ballot.


it was his first nomination wasn't it?

if so, then no. not surprised.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now the latest I've seen has the Knicks improving their offer to something closer to what the Nuggets want.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks shouldn't even bother, the only way Melo is going to the Nets is if he is a complete idiot or just wants to get paid. Nets wouldn't even be half the team the Nuggets are with that trade.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, read earlier that the Knicks have finally agreed to give up Gallinari, and that that was what was keeping the trade bogged down.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks feeling confident about the offer http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

MVP's gotta be Wall or Cousins. 

Oh, and I just realized how bad Brandon Jennings is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's gotta be Cousins because he grabbed the board from the Wall FT and scored.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Knicks shouldn't even bother, the only way Melo is going to the Nets is if he is a complete idiot or just wants to get paid. Nets wouldn't even be half the team the Nuggets are with that trade.


Especially after me hade it completely clear that he wasn't interested in a sign and trade either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That last one from Cuz to Wall was ridiculous. I love 'em both, and I believe they'll both be top 5 at their positions in a couple years. Cousins will be the 2nd best C in the league soon, imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Cousins deserved it more, but Wall had a ridiculous amount of assists so I guess he deserved it as well.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm glad wall won b/c the interviewer took a shot at cousins


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

like chuck said, new york shouldn't be in any sort of rush when they know they can get carmelo for free in the offseason. 

picks -

rose for skills
allen for 3 pt
demar for dc
east for asg


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Supposedly Amare and Coach D'Antoni are not on board with what NY is offering..and why is everything treating Melo like he's Jordan..Nobody in the NBA today is worth 3-4 starters and multiple 1st round draft picks..

and Reggie should've been on that list..Mo Cheeks and Chris Mullin over Reggie Miller? I mean a college ref is even a finalist over Reggie..The guy made Pacers relevant in the 90's and is there all-time leading scorer and was 3pt leader till Ray Allen broke it..He didn't have to be inducted but at least deserved to be a finalist this year


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Best All Star Friday day ever. Rookie-Sophomore game was just helluva fun and flashy and the Celebrity Game wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Supposedly Amare and Coach D'Antoni are not on board with what NY is offering..and why is everything treating Melo like he's Jordan..Nobody in the NBA today is worth 3-4 starters and multiple 1st round draft picks..
> 
> and Reggie should've been on that list..Mo Cheeks and Chris Mullin over Reggie Miller? I mean a college ref is even a finalist over Reggie..The guy made Pacers relevant in the 90's and is there all-time leading scorer and was 3pt leader till Ray Allen broke it..He didn't have to be inducted but at least deserved to be a finalist this year


Lebron James certainly is. The guy is young and exceptional and if the team has another star and still keep some of their role players then they could possibly win a championship. Howard might be as well, how many centers are there in today's league that are as good as this guy? A younger Bryant would be as well. Melo has no defense which makes it very hard to understand why someone would give up so much for him, offense is only one part of the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nope..I wouldn't gut my starting lineup and multiple 1st rounders for any of those guys..NY would really handicap themselves if they do this trade..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Depending on the players, I would totally do it for any of those 3 players.

And New York isn't the one offering that deal, NJ is offering the 4 players plus 4 draft picks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still don't see how people think DeMar is going to beat Blake in a dunk popularity contest.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he'll likely have the crowd on his side being from compton, but yeah, he'd have to legit outclass the other three competitors like carter did in 2000.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lebron James certainly is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think that Blake Griffin's dunking is overrated.

I also hate the new voting system.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think he is too. But his popularity isn't overrated unfortunately.

Vince won before the fans decide but ya, he might have been able to win a fan vote that year. Unfortunately for DeMar, (from what I've seen) he ain't as good as Vince.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Depending on the players, I would totally do it for any of those 3 players.
> 
> And New York isn't the one offering that deal, NJ is offering the 4 players plus 4 draft picks.


Knicks are still giving up 3 starters + a draft pick...That's still too much imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have no problem with trading Wilson Chandler, he's a RFA anyway and I doubt they'd match with Anthony so you might as well trade him. Sometimes it can be a blessing to be able to rebuild your team through free agency around 2 elite players which you can consider A'mare and Melo. Billups contract is off the books with a team option, they'll have Eddie Curry's off, Felton traded so off, Azubuike's off, Galinari's off, Mason's off, Mozgov's potentially off. They are going to have a quite a bit of money to build this team the way they want to around 2 top players. Short term, ya, it's a lot to give up but it makes them very flexible is what I'm saying.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Flexible but vulnerable...You're banking on convincing top free agents to leave their respective teams, turn down good offers from other teams to join the Knicks..and if NY loses out, they'll be in a worse position then they ever could have imagined because they're gonna need numerous spots filled not just one then


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's always guys that will jump to play with elite players though, only question is if they get their first choices.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> MVP's gotta be Wall or Cousins.
> 
> Oh, and I just realized how bad Brandon Jennings is.


He's shooting like 37% from the field this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> he'll likely have the crowd on his side being from compton, but yeah, he'd have to legit outclass the other three competitors like carter did in 2000.


How many times do I have to tell you that I think he's talented, but has terrible work ethic and determination to win.



HeatWave said:


> Flexible but vulnerable...You're banking on convincing top free agents to leave their respective teams, turn down good offers from other teams to join the Knicks..and if NY loses out, they'll be in a worse position then they ever could have imagined because they're gonna need numerous spots filled not just one then


CP3 will leave his team if gets the chance to go to the Knicks, unless they do some major rebuilding and look like a good contender.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I personally think if he wanted to, Jordan could convince CP3 to play in Charlotte...Kinda be like what LeBron was to Cleveland


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> CP3 will leave his team if gets the chance to go to the Knicks, unless they do some major rebuilding and look like a good contender.


If they want CP3 they'll have to get Anthony to sign cheaper than he wants I think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm assuming they'll have to trade for him as well, no idea about the new system they might have though so who knows if they will even be able to get him.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anybody hear a rumor that Blake Griffin will be dunking over a car?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Anybody hear a rumor that Blake Griffin will be dunking over a car?


In the day of lawsuits galore, that will not be happening

I promise you, James Jones just ruined the whole tone of the night...major letdown lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka's winning this shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> In the day of lawsuits galore, that will not be happening
> 
> I promise you, James Jones just ruined the whole tone of the night...major letdown lol


Why? That was nice shooting and he deserved to win and Allen was the only letdown on that last round.

Come on Griffen, put on a show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Have you ever spelled Griffin correctly?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Probably not, nor do I care.

This coaching thing seems pretty stupid, but if the dunks are creative then I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

IBAKA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn that was nice.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That last dunk was awesome


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Griffin............


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oooooooh...Blake

That fucking owned. Ibaka's out, though.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why? That was nice shooting and he deserved to win and Allen was the only letdown on that last round.
> 
> Come on Griffen, put on a show.


Blake was robbed cause that dunk was crazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe this coaching this isn't so bad, because this year's dunk contest is way fucking better than last year's.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One hand??? WOW!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great dunk contest so far


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is already better then last year's [email protected] chuck


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Awesome prop, wish he got it in the first try!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that dunk was lame...


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight Howard's commentary making this gold lol


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that was underwhelming :/


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chuck if you knew how to play basketball, you might have won a title, I'm just saying...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka should have gotten 50 on that first one, he should still be in it but I guess a 7 footer jumping farther than both Dr.J and Jordan isn't impressive enough for them.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He won't be able to do it...

3 balls? Get real.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> Chuck if you knew how to play basketball, you might have won a title, I'm just saying...


He played in the Jordan era....just saying.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thats like an 8 at best


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



moss said:


> He played in the Jordan era....just saying.


Clyde Drexler won in that era, so did Thomas and Dumars, not to mention Bird and Magic as well...just sayin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



timfly said:


> He won't be able to do it...
> 
> 3 balls? Get real.


He did it...

Can't wait for this final round. Even though I said GriffIn would win, McGee has done some impressive dunks and if he does another he should get it.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



moss said:


> thats like an 8 at best


I would say 9 to be fair cause the degree of difficulty.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've known that JaVale McGee had a sick vert since I saw him play at UNR. 

But due to fan voting, I think Blake's gonna edge him out


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He did it...
> 
> Can't wait for this final round. Even though I said GriffIn would win, McGee has done some impressive dunks and if he does another he should get it.


Got me there


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> Chuck if you knew how to play basketball, you might have won a title, I'm just saying...


Was his comment really out of bounds though? Every body has stated that he needs to improve on his game. With that said blake got this 10 with the VC throwback off a lob!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

McGee is about to get robbed.

Unless Griffen does whatever dunk over this car.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

GRIFFIN


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what the hell is he going to do with that car???


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Over a car?!


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> Clyde Drexler won in that era, so did Thomas and Dumars, not to mention Bird and Magic as well...just sayin


the rockets won when jordan retired.Magic, Bird & Dumars won because they had great teams AND it was before jordan's prime.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That is some impressive shit right there by Griffin.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

say what you will that presentation won it.....


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL "If a pretty girl is dumb it doesnt matter"


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake has it...


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JUST GIVE BLAKE THE TROPHY


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



moss said:


> LOL "If a pretty girl is dumb it doesnt matter"


The commentary has been on point this year, im still laughing at Dwight's comment,"I was waiting on Jackson heights own Randy Watson to pop out"


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

McGee > Griffin

too bad Griffins presentation of his not so special dunk won him the contest.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> The commentary has been on point this year, im still laughing at Dwight's comment,"I was waiting on Jackson heights own Randy Watson to pop out"


Last years dunk contest was HORRIBLE but Chuck's commentary was hilarious.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Wizards, they had a chance to actually be a winner in something and they still lose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> McGee > Griffin
> 
> too bad Griffins presentation of his not so special dunk won him the contest.


McGee's last dunk wasn't as good as his previous ones. His head did go up to the rim but the dunk itself wasn't that good; I guess most people would say the same about Griffin's last dunk.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake was more over with the crowd that's basically why he won.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake shouldn't even made it to the 2nd round..Derozan got screwed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought Griffin was going to try and jump over the roof of the car, not just the hood.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, either way, jumping over a damn car whether its a hood or roof is not easy.

McGee was nice, but he did not have that "pop".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wish the NBA was still real


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BallinGid said:


> Blake was more over with the crowd that's basically why he won.


exactly and he copied vince carter' s dip dunk!The car dunk was really nice though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Blake shouldn't even made it to the 2nd round..Derozan got screwed


Actually Ibaka got screwed, his first dunk was easily a 50.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



moss said:


> exactly and he copied vince carter' s dip dunk!The car dunk was really nice though.


And the other dunkers copied past players. Its nothing new in the contest.

But, the field was much better in years.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea ibaka's free throw dunk was underrated.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just getting a chance to flip on the TV now. Looks like they are replaying the whole thing on NBA network. Lots to look forward to tonight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Just getting a chance to flip on the TV now. Looks like they are replaying the whole thing on NBA network. Lots to look forward to tonight?


Everybody in the dunk Contest brought their a game tonight, there were no real weak dunks.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to James Jones for winning the 3 point shootout contest. The sleeper of the game. Also to Curry. And his girlfriend was hot!

Blake's dunk weren't that bad but I thought Ibaka should've advanced.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka got screwed. His & DeRozan's 1st dunks should've been 50s.

Blake Griffin's car dunk is the equivalent to Dwight Howard's Superman dunk. The presentation is what made people like the dunk.

But this shit was rigged for Griffin anyway.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> McGee's last dunk wasn't as good as his previous ones. His head did go up to the rim but the dunk itself wasn't that good; I guess most people would say the same about Griffin's last dunk.


i agree, but still, McGee overall impressed me so much more than Griffin did tonight. honestly, McGee could have won if he had saved one of the first 3 dunks for last, cuz the 4th was something you might pull out in the first round or something. not as impressive as the rest of his.


and yeah, we can all agree ibaka got screwed. that dunk was INSANE.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> i agree, but still, McGee overall impressed me so much more than Griffin did tonight. honestly, McGee could have won if he had saved one of the first 3 dunks for last, cuz the 4th was something you might pull out in the first round or something. not as impressive as the rest of his.
> 
> 
> and yeah, we can all agree ibaka got screwed. that dunk was INSANE.


the thing that screwed Ibaka was his second dunk, if he makes it the first try he probably gets a 49 or 50 just on the presentation alone. But he should have gotten a 50 on his free throw line dunk, that was pretty impressive.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure McGee, or nobody else for that matter, had a chance anyways. This year they went for people's votes instead of judges, which was clearly done just so Griffin would win. Not many casuals know McGee, Ibaka, or Derozan, but everyone knows Griffin for his dunks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Congrats to James Jones for winning the 3 point shootout contest. The sleeper of the game. Also to Curry. And his girlfriend was hot!
> 
> .


Umm are you referring to the female sitting by Curry during the skills competition? If so then no that wasn't his girl...She's just some 15yr old he got assigned to for the night


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

someone tell me why the judges gave derozan a 44 on that first dunk when it was one of the best of the night despite the amount of tries..

they gave perfect scores to the dunks that followed, even though they weren't as special and took more tries/time.

whatever, atleast griffin won.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Poor Wizards, they had a chance to actually be a winner in something and they still lose.


john wall's rookie/sophomore mvp award would have a overshadowed mcgee win


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> someone tell me why the judges gave derozan a 44 on that first dunk when it was one of the best of the night despite the amount of tries..
> 
> they gave perfect scores to the dunks that followed, even though they weren't as special and took more tries/time.
> 
> whatever, atleast griffin won.


Not really sure, maybe because we've seen a bunch of people do a variation of the between the legs dunk, while others were trying stuff that was either not done before or wasn't seen a lot. But Derozens dunk was pretty diffacult to do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> someone tell me why the judges gave derozan a 44 on that first dunk when it was one of the best of the night despite the amount of tries..
> 
> they gave perfect scores to the dunks that followed, even though they weren't as special and took more tries/time.
> 
> whatever, atleast griffin won.


McGee's dunk was far and away better and more difficult than Derozan's dunk.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mcgee's two ball one was pretty diffacult since he bounced it off the backboard.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka was robbed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blake's 1st missed dunk > The rest of his dunks

anyone got a clip of his 1st attempt anyways? That was the oddest lookin thing ever lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

don't give a shit about the difficulty of mcgee's dunks, you shouldn't get 50's for taking a combined twenty attempts for two dunks in the first round.






at the _least_, this dunk should've scored a 48. instead, the judges fucked him over with a 44 and that's what prevented him from moving on. griffin's second got a better score when it wasn't as nice (between the legs > tomahawk) and took more attempts, plus howard had done something similar in the past. oh, and griffin gets a 49 for a 360? wat.

the fact that ibaka got a better score for biting a toy while dunking shows how bad he was robbed, and how depressing the dunk contest can really be at times.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fan voting is a joke, obviously that guaranteed blake the win the day he signed up. he jumped over the hood, c'mon now... mcgee won that contest. he had 2 dunks that were never before attempted, maybe 3. did blake even have 1? i don't care that he brought the car out, he jumped over the damn hood, jumping over things has been done before and that wasn't close to one of the best.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

stern and the judges made sure griffin would make the final round to sell the kia advertisement. the dunk contest is a marketing event and derozan was screwed, point blank.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why do you think I was saying there was no chance anyone but Griffin won? The participants all knew going in what the outcome would be. All that was there for them were to put on a show and hopefully game some new fans, that's about it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

derozan didn't belong in the finals. fucking judges were jealous of ibaka's first dunk.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's a dunk contest. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derozan shouldve been in the finals with McGee but Griffin was always gonna win it, no matter what anyone else did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> stern and the judges made sure griffin would make the final round to sell the kia advertisement. the dunk contest is a marketing event and derozan was screwed, point blank.


Checkmate..

Word is Melo met with the Nets ppl Saturday night and the Nets ppl came away a bit discouraged...If I'm the Knicks, I call the Nets bluff and lower their trade..


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...sociates_He_Wants_To_Sign_With_Knicks_In_2012

Deron Williams wants to play for Knicks :lmao

Christ everyone wants to go there now...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Halftime owned. The NBA's All-Star festivities are so far ahead of the other 3 major sports, it's ridiculous.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly I would've given the MVP to LeBron..Triple double is too hard to come by even though him passing it to Bosh was the 2nd dumbest thing of the night behind Bosh taking the shot lol..Ray should've been in the game

Oh and Wade has hit bum status..sheesh


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was anyone else hating the bright ass yellow shoes a lot of the players were wearing this weekend? The ASG was fun to watch as usual, I really did expect the East to make a comeback at the end and LeBron to be the MVP but Durant just kept making shots.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

west only won because the east slacked on d and the celts were awful.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> don't give a shit about the difficulty of mcgee's dunks, you shouldn't get 50's for taking a combined twenty attempts for two dunks in the first round.


IMO they should take away .5 or 1 point per missed attempt
A lot of those dunks would of been 47-50's IFFFFF they hit it 1st try. Around attempt 83 ..... you can't give them a fucking 50

Also ....90 seconds TOPS. 2minutes is way too long


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> don't give a shit about the difficulty of mcgee's dunks, you shouldn't get 50's for taking a combined twenty attempts for two dunks in the first round.


you don't seem to be aware of what the dunk contest is about.

it's about the DUNK. the final presentation. those misses? they don't count. that's why there's a time limit. if they lowered scores harshly for missing a lot of dunks, we wouldn't have seen half of those dunks last night, and it would have been a shitty competition. you grade the DUNK, you don't grade the entire 90 seconds of the performance, smh

take points off for missing, everyone plays a lot safer. then those great dunks we saw last night? don't happen. simple logic.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Kobe Bryant Dunks over Lebron James in NBA All Star Game - Slow Motion *


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man I've never been a Lakers fan, but Kobe Bryant is the best in the world.

He never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

BLACK MAMBA STARING AT HIS PREY. 

Sheik, did Rihanna perform at the All-Star Game or something?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, she looked fucking incredible. :yum:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rihanna was on right during Lawler/Miz, I chose to watch Rihanna at that point in time damn she was smoking :side:

Even Kanye showed up...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dvr'd the all star game and watched it after the PPV.

off topic: I bought the PPV, enjoyed that shit.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

trying to decide which player she hooked up with after the game. 

bets on the BLACK MAMBA.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I had the PPV on stream and the game on my TV, so I was really switching back and forth between the two. It was a great game, I always think the NBA has the best all-star game of any professional sport...

EC was good, but Cena winning made me fpalm

Halftime show for game was superb, although the beginning with the orchestra was awkward


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> trying to decide which player she hooked up with after the game.
> 
> bets on the BLACK MAMBA.


:lmao

Dude, I was thinking the EXACT fucking thing when I was watching her perform.

She was hypnotizing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win and great performance by Kobe. Wish he would've broken the record but it really doesn't matter. Favourite part of the game was the four guard line up near the of the second and how effective it was, seriously Deron, Paul, Westbrook, and Bryant were just too fast and too good to handle.

And Rockbottom you really don't know how a dunk contest works. Derozan certainly deserved more points on his dunk but McGee's and Ibaka's were both better and they should have been the finalists. More attempts usually means the dunk is more difficult, which doesn't mean they deserve less points on the dunk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> *Kobe Bryant Dunks over Lebron James in NBA All Star Game - Slow Motion *


I never did understand the concept of being behind a player yet ppl still say you get dunked on...same exact thing that happened with Manny Harris and LeBron, he got their late and somehow it's considered being dunked on eventhough he was behind him..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> And Rockbottom you really don't know how a dunk contest works.


'lebron scores because he always has the ball in his hands'

do shut up.

and yeah, no idea why speedstick used the term 'over' for that video.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_ESPN.com_


> Even if the New Jersey Nets do not acquire Carmelo Anthony, they still might pull off a trade with the Denver Nuggets, one that would likely be a sore spot for their cross-river rivals in New York, according to high-ranking league officials.
> 
> If the New York Knicks send Danilo Gallinari, Raymond Felton, Wilson Chandler and Timofey Mozgov to Denver for Anthony, the Nets are in discussions to then acquire either Gallinari, Felton or Chandler plus Mozgov for two first-round draft picks.
> 
> ...


:lmao that would be too funny imo if it happened


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

think that works out for the nets even better


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still can't grasp why the Knicks want to give up Gallinari and Felton. It's just...wat


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You're going to give up 2 first round draft picks? lolwut, that's dumb.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Say what you will, my man Javale raised the bar for future contests more than anybody since J-Rich. That's what I'm more excited about. How the heck will people next year try to top McGee?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

mcgee will give up his final dunk again


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does JaVale start for the Wiz still?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> You're going to give up 2 first round draft picks? lolwut, that's dumb.


better than giving up 4 first round draft picks duh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Marc Stein reporting the Rockets are looking to make some moves...Courtney Lee to the Bulls for Taj Gibson and Battier to the Celtics


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NEW YORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Does JaVale start for the Wiz still?


yes another project who won't turn out. i rather follow than a NBDL team than watch one w/ rashard lewis.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CARMELO TIME


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets fucking raped w/ that deal. Got Mozgov, too. They're expected to move Felton. 



IMPULSE said:


> yes another project who won't turn out. i rather follow than a NBDL team than watch one w/ rashard lewis.


Doesn't Lew need knee surgery or some shit?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_17443219 Knicks got melo... but they had 2 give up like half their roster


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Anthony Randolph will get to play now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Nuggets fucking raped w/ that deal. Got Mozgov, too. They're expected to move Felton.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Lew need knee surgery or some shit?


he's back to practicing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I see. I'd like to rescind that trade.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Marc Stein reporting the Rockets are looking to make some moves...Courtney Lee to the Bulls for Taj Gibson and Battier to the Celtics


Bulls need Lee, but damn I liked the future of Gibson...

NOAH RETURNS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I heard Lee for Asik a little while back, which makes more sense, imo. Houston has Scola and Hill at the 4, they don't need Gibson. They do need a C, though.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't mind an Asik-Lee trade...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ah fuck. Knicks are finally back. :no:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh wait.. I didn't realize they gave up Felton, Chandler, Gallos, and Mozgov. Carmelo is great but trading those guys really makes me regret if that was a good decision. Knicks got rid for a lot of their depth. Melo is most probably worth it but not sure about an aging Billups. And I'm sure Carter, and Balkman won't do shit. Shelden has potential but we'll see.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I wonder if Anthony Randolph will get to play now.


hopefully. potential is really the only word for him.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks got raped in this deal, they should have just waited to sign him in the summer.

This deal made no sense, but I guess they wanted Carmelo now....can't argue against Amare/Carmelo


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

think they did it so they can try and attract some other players for this summer in free agency


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lowered cap + 2 max contracts = Little room for FAs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would agree with that.

They better hope guys are willing to sign with them for less than they are worth for the opportunity to play with Melo/A'mare.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is fucking weird. I'm watching Conan, and Melo's on. The show is taped in the afternoon, and they're talking about the possibility of him being traded and the latest news as of like 5PM. lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chad Ford just said Knicks won't have cap space or trade assets to get top players in 2012...Nets win lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What does he classify top players? All-stars or starters?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's probably talking about how the new CBA will not allow the Knicks to sign one of CP3/Deron/Howard in 2012.

If Knicks don't get one of them, then this trade is a fail....Carmelo/Amare is not enough in the East right now!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well you have to think the Knicks have a plan here...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Knicks never have plans, they just do shit.. It's the James Dolan method. He went behind Donnie Walsh's back to make this deal, and that pretty much will prompt him to leave. He actually brought the Knicks some stability and good front office management, but now that's gone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Isaiah has a strong say in what the Knicks do, which is rumored, then they sure as hell have no plan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Terrible trade for the Knicks. No role players with no defense=No championships. All they had to do was wait and get a cheaper Melo with a better team.



Rock Bottom said:


> 'lebron scores because he always has the ball in his hands'
> 
> do shut up.
> 
> and yeah, no idea why speedstick used the term 'over' for that video.


Context is great for quotes like that. With the ball in his hands and him running the offense in Cleveland, he was obviously going to score a lot because he likes to drive in and score or kick it out to an open teammate and hope they score. That was his offense, nothing special, just straight up isolation and athleticism and it worked because of how talented it was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well regardless of what people say, they do have Curry's, Billup's (potentially), Mason's and Azubuike's contract off the books after this season so that frees up some money. Sheldon and Carter are only under contract till the end of this season as well. I guess it depends on what kind of deal Melo wants to sign here. Maybe he's taken a bit of a pay cut to play in New York. I doubt it but ya. If they can get a top point guard they could still be a good team. The other two spots could still be filled by committee. I put them ahead of the current Heat team if they were able to get an allstar point guard purely because that is CLEARLY what the heat have and the Knicks will have an extreme advantage just because they'd have one. Maybe they can't afford it though. We'll see.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks had a plan... It was to get Melo and they did that..Problem is they didn't think any further than that..Nets baited them into giving up 3 starters and 2 draft picks..Melo signs extension = 2 starters with max deals..If we thought Miami had trouble filling out a roster this past summer, we haven't seen nothing yet


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When you look at it, the Knicks still have a very solid team. Billups/Fields/Anthony/Amar'e/Turiaf is a great starting rotation and Ronnie Brewer, Toney Douglas and Shawne Williams make up a solid bench. Shelden Williams can play well in short stints, as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know what Ronnie Brewers contract is? I'm too lazy to look.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

$3.7 million this year, $4.96 million qualifying offer next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeash. That's hefty.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Chad Ford just said Knicks won't have cap space or trade assets to get top players in 2012...Nets win lol


Chad Ford has no credibility.

Let's recap what happened when Mikail Prokharov took over the Nets:

Didn't Land A Top 3 Pick In The Draft

Got Rid Of Kiki Vandeweghe

Got Rid Of Rod Thorn

Traded Away CDR

Landed No Free Agents

Hired Avery Johnson

Hired Billy King

The Nets won...............Yeah right!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets just handicapped their rival..Let's say Nets did get Melo, what would they have been able to surround him with considering all they would have given up? They didnt get LeBron or Melo but ya know what, they keep their hat in it to get top free agents every offseason which is more than alot of other teams in their position can say because alot of players won't give some of these franchises the time of day to hear what they have to say ..Eventually Nets will have to turn those dreams into reality but Nets bluffed, Knicks took the bait..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i thought brewer was a bull


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Corey vs. Ronnie. I think I said the wrong Brewer's name now that I think about it. Oh well, lulz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ronnie is better than Corey. :side:

I think the trade is a marginal improvement. I'm not sure how Billups and Anthony will play in the run-for-fun system of D'Antoni. On paper, they don't seem like fits. But that's just paper.

I think this trade puts the Knicks ahead of the Hawks. And puts them either on the heels of the Magic, or on the same plane. 

But, let's not kid ourselves here. The defense will still be a problem. And against the Heat, Celtics, and Bulls ... that is a huge problem.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

will be interesting to see who the celts get to back up pierce. butler, parker, and moon and the 3 main candidates.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I heard that they were looking to acquire Battier.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're not getting Battier. They have no attractive trade assets: http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ics-reach-out-to-rockets-about-shane-battier/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:hb Melo

Wish I could be in NY for his debut :sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> They're not getting Battier. They have no attractive trade assets: http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ics-reach-out-to-rockets-about-shane-battier/


Ah, didn't see the update today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Bulls trade Taj Gibson for Courtney Lee, I will be pissed.

I've heard the Bulls' brass are only looking to deal 1st or 2nd round picks.

I'm going to play with ESPN's trade machine, and see what they can acquire with just that.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James Johnson traded to the Raps. Good job BC!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

for Miami's 1st round pick (which Toronto owns).

probably a piece to a trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So happy the Raptors were willing to accomodate...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

james johnson is a great athlete.

just a super-dumb basketball player. maybe Toronto can fix that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is it really worth the risk? They have Davis, Wright and Johnson. If they were getting a true centre then sure, but they don't really need anymore athletic forwards. The first round pick is worth way more to me.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Lowered cap + 2 max contracts = Little room for FAs


The Knicks still have the same cap room that they had before, when you trade both players contracts must meet up in some way to the point where it doesn't go over a certain limit. The Knicks have enough salary space to the point where they could get Chris Paul if he wanted to come to New York over the summer.

But I do agree that they should have waited until the summer, but what choice did they have? The Nets and Lakers were high on Carmelo and were doing what ever they could to get him. It didn't really seem like there was any other way to go. It was a lose lose situation pretty much. Get Carmelo but lose some of your other best players excluding Amare, or let Carmelo go somewhere else with the slight chance that he actually stays in Denver for the rest of the season and THEN joins your team.

I mean either way if they wanted Carmelo really badly, then they couldn't miss out on their opportunity. This was their one chance and they took advantage of it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

New CBA will lower the salary cap..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas is apparently strongly pursuing a trade with New Jersey to reacquire Devin Harris (who would also like to go back to Dallas). I guess they aren't comfortable with Beaubois being the starter next year if Kidd retires. I'm guessing New Jersey would just want a mix of picks and expiring contracts back. 

Does anyone else find it amusing that Denver is destroying the Grizzlies tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the impending new CBA makes all this speculation meaningless.

No one knows how the owners/Stein will change the rules regarding the cap, contracts, and luxury taxes.

Until then...what's the point?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^There WILL be a change..That's guaranteed..Anytime owners and not players are threatening strike, you know there will be significant change, that's one of the reasons why the players union has been teaching players how to save/invest their money


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Knicks get:*
G Chauncey Billups
G Anthony Carter
F Renaldo Balkman
F Carmelo Anthony
C Shelden Williams

*Nuggets get:*
G Raymond Felton
F Danilo Gallinari
F Wilson Chandler
C Timofey Mozgov
$3 million in cash
2014 first-round pick
2012 second-round pick (originally Warriors' pick)
2013 second-round pick (originally Warriors' pick)
Separate deal
In addition to Monday's deal for Carmelo Anthony, the Knicks also moved three players in a trade with the Timberwolves.
Knicks get:
G/F Corey Brewer

*Wolves get:*
C Eddy Curry (expiring contract)
F Anthony Randolph
$3 million in cash


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is the Ty Lawson era!! Denver will make it to the playoffs.

Great win for the Cs too. Finally gaining a win over the Warriors at the Oracle. When Rondo is aggressive and looking to score, the Celtics are dangerous and added that Garnett was fully rested in the All-Star break.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's the ty lawson era for a day :lmao

felton will take over when he gets there.
hopefully lawson gets the start eventually. major potential, one of my fave college players from that draft class.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lawson is better than Felton


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i take back what i said. i just looked it up and George Karl has apparently said he'll start Lawson over Felton.

pleased to hear that, although he only said "for a week or two, then we'll see what happens."


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Lawson is better than Felton


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't know why Denver wanted Felton in the 1st place..I'm a fan of both but Lawson brings excitement to the team when he's on the court..He deserves a shot to show he can be Denver's point guard of the future..I feel bad for Felton though because a guy of his talents shouldn't be on his 3rd team in 12 months


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From what I'm reading, looks as though the Warriors are close to acquiring Murphy from the Nets and New Orleans is looking to get Carl Landry from Sacramento (for cash and Thornton by the sounds of it).

Murphy will likely be bought out if he ends up in Golden State. That trade will probably end up being a 3 team trade with Harris going somewhere else.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yahoo is reporting Nets have agreed to trade 2 1st round picks, Favors and Devin Harris to Jazz for Derron Williams..Troy Murphy goes to Warriors


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whattttttt.

To NJ: Deron Williams, Dan Gadzuric and Brandan Wright 
To Utah: Devin Harris, Derek Favors, 2 First round picks, $3 Million
to GS: Troy Murphy

Apparently the deals are separate...

Either way, NJ wins with this whole Melo situation huge now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets already won, this stuff is just icing on the cake...They have a brighter future than the Knicks imo, especially with this move now


and all these players heading east is stupid..west is gonna become a graveyard soon, I'd try to capitalize on this and head west to possibly dominated the conference..Soon, its gonna be murderers row in the east


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets acquire D-Will. And they get to keep Lopez!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And now they have a centre that actually knows how to rebound too.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That is if Deron signs an extension, of course.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They've got a year to prove that he should.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed. I don't doubt Prokie.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have to believe Deron gave at least a verbal agreement that he would sign an extension with the Nets before they pulled the trigger on this..A verbal is just a verbal but I mean, if Nets just blindly traded for him then that would be beyond dumb


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's the a breach of contract isn't it? He's not eligible to sign an extension right now. Maybe not a breach but some sort of violation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No, it would be tampering if Williams and Nets talked without league permission, but besides that no breach I believe since nothing is legally binding


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes that is what I was getting at. There's was no indication that the league gave permission for the Nets to talk to Williams pretrade.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

According to the Jazz beat writer, Deron isn't pleased with the trade. Looks like Deron wasn't consulted. 

So, no, an extension isn't a given.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets making moves! Love it!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So what other trades are people expecting?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^Bulls trading for Courtney Lee and Celtics trading for a backup for Pierce...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hear the Knicks are looking to have a re-do with the Nuggets.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celts looking to move nate, thank god. he doesn't play celtics ball, he is brutal to watch.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2011/2/23/2010419/nate-robinson-warriors-nba-trade-rumors


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so nobody thinks utah is better off than jersey now?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> so nobody thinks utah is better off than jersey now?


absolutely not

but word is that Williams was never re-signing so move him or lose him
at least they got something out of it

If Utah was going to ship him off why didn't they just keep Sloan???

So now they lose one of the greatest all time coaches and a top 3 PG


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i meant keeping in mind that he can be a problem and might end up leaving the team anyway. harris is still a solid point guard and favors is only starting his career.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The power has definitely shifted to the east. Easier road for the Spurs/Lakers/Thunder


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The West has dominated since the last CBA ('99), and now, the East will dominate (with the new one). 

I think the Jazz got quite a bit. Harris, Favors, and two first round picks? 

Not a bad haul. Not bad at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jazz got a lot but the Nets got the best player in the trade and one of the best point guards in the league. A position that is arguably the most important to fill. Good on the Jazz for getting good return though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Prokhorov did an excellent job of running the price of Melo up for New York then turned around and got a better player in Deron for less than they were offering for Melo. Very, very well done.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Prokie silencing the doubters.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now, he just has to sign Dwight Howard next summer. (or is this summer?)

DWill-X-X-Lopez-Howard

Depending on who they get to fill in the X's, they could be something. I actually like this approach. Simliar to what the Bulls are doing. Give me two superstars and strong role players instead of three superstars, and a weak supporting cast.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Portland is said to be making a big push to get Gerald Wallace from the Bobcats.



Mikey Damage said:


> Now, he just has to sign Dwight Howard next summer. (or is this summer?)
> 
> DWill-X-X-Lopez-Howard
> 
> Depending on who they get to fill in the X's, they could be something. I actually like this approach. Simliar to what the Bulls are doing. Give me two superstars and strong role players instead of three superstars, and a weak supporting cast.


And the fact that Chicago and New Jersey have elite point guards at the helm gives them a leg up as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Now, he just has to sign Dwight Howard next summer. (or is this summer?)
> 
> DWill-X-X-Lopez-Howard
> 
> Depending on who they get to fill in the X's, they could be something. I actually like this approach. Simliar to what the Bulls are doing. Give me two superstars and strong role players instead of three superstars, and a weak supporting cast.


It's not nearly as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

about signing Howard?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Deron apparently found out about the trade watching Sportscenter and got pissed and apparently refused to board a plane to NJ

what a great GM Utah has


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes.

@ Mikey


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Its been awhile, but today is a good day to be a Nets fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Right. Definitely not a given. And being an Orlando fan, you're probably more in touch with Howard's feelings on free agency than me.

I was using it more as point that the Nets need to sign someone along with Deron, otherwise it's almost pointless to trade for him. Howard would be the most prominent name available to sign.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight hasn't said much of anything regarding free agency, so I don't know much more than you. I guess it's just a touchy subject with me, since everyone is taking into account every free agent situation (Lakers, Nets, Knicks) except the obvious one - staying in Orlando. I just don't want another Shaq situation. I couldn't go through that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You'd be in the same boat is Cavs and Raptors fans.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is Troy Murphy a good acquisition for Golden State?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Troy was drafted by the Warriors, I believe. Best case scenario, he averages a double-double for them.

He's done it before...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well there were rumblings that they would buy him out as soon as the trade went through but seeing as they didn't get any draft picks in the trade this would make no sense seeing as they got rid of two other expiring contracts to get his. 

They do have a need for post scoring though and he provides that as well as overall interior toughness. There's also a chance of them trading him again between today and tomorrow seeing as there were a number of contenders interested in signing him if that option was given to them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They wanted a 2nd round pick (for whatever reason), which New Jersey gave them. They're still supposed to buy him out. 



JM said:


> You'd be in the same boat is Cavs and Raptors fans.


Orlando would still be a decent team, though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

free agents are lining up to join the wizards


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Portland got Gerald Wallace for pocket change. Very well.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Portland got Gerald Wallace for pocket change. Very well.


Woah, what? When did that happen?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's being finalized right about now. Pryzbila, some picks (which haven't been disclosed yet) and cash to Charlotte for Wallace.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> It's being finalized right about now. Pryzbila, some picks (which haven't been disclosed yet) and cash to Charlotte for Wallace.


Sounds like an amazing trade for the Blazers. They will barely have any size left though with just Camby left. 

Not sure why the Bobcats would go through with this. Weren't they a Playoff team last year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah. They're trying to shed salary more than compete now, though. Stephen Jackson is supposed to be moved before tomorrow's deadline, as well.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

@WWF I heard that Andre Miller was now going to be the one the package was centered around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> They wanted a 2nd round pick (for whatever reason), which New Jersey gave them. They're still supposed to buy him out.


We that makes sense then. Early reports didn't say the Warriors were receiving any picks. He'll be in Miami/Dallas/Boston/other top team in a few days then.



WWF said:


> Orlando would still be a decent team, though.


Which would give you even less to complain about!

I'm not seeing anything about this Wallace trade yet although it was rumored. Wizards are close to trading Hinrich to the Hawks in a multiplayer trade though (apparently).


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carl Landry for Marcus Thornton is done. I like this trade for the Hornets. Landry will be nice for the Hornets off the bench and will do well with CP3 feeding him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but New Orleans loses a player that can create his own shot..Everyone must score through CP3 now(West too)


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> From what I'm reading, looks as though the Warriors are close to acquiring Murphy from the Nets and New Orleans is looking to get Carl Landry from Sacramento (for cash and Thornton by the sounds of it).
> 
> Murphy will likely be bought out if he ends up in Golden State. That trade will probably end up being a 3 team trade with Harris going somewhere else.


Golden State gets a 2nd round pick essentially for nothing, they don't want Murphy and they weren't going to keep Wright/Gadz anyways.

Decent deal, but we should do better with the orster we have imo.



Mikey Headliner said:


> According to the Jazz beat writer, Deron isn't pleased with the trade. Looks like Deron wasn't consulted.
> 
> So, no, an extension isn't a given.


Deron is pissed, unless Nets make a playoff run....Deron is bolting! Don't like the trade on the Nets part, but they had to make a splash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think I've so many superstars move in one year, including the last FA, but West will be Thunder's conference in two years. Unless some teams in their conference get some FAs, highly doubt it, there will be competition for the Thunder even if they don't get a great post player. Unless of course does some of their magic after Kobe leaves and manage to get another superstar.

lol @ how DWill found out about the trade.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Noah has 10 rebounds in the first quarter in his return


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SpearsNBAYahoo: Wiz close to trading G Kirk Hinrich & C Hilton Armstrong to ATL for G Mike Bibby, F Mo Evans, G Jordan Crawford & a No. 1 pick, source says

WTFFFFFF. Why is Atlanta giving up a number one pick there?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuck. i forgot about the Bulls game.

damnuit.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shit's heating up right now, Hawks deal is terrible for them :no:

Portland looking to include Oden in any deal according to RealGM


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think it's that bad until the first round pick comes in to play. If anything, Washington should be trading one...I feel like it's an error.



> SpearsNBAYahoo: POR has received "lots" of interest in injured C Greg Oden, but doesn't seem interested in moving him and his expiring contract, source says


That goes against whatever you're reading.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/211322/Portland_Looking_To_Include_Oden_In_Trade_Talks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JBWinner said:


> @WWF I heard that Andre Miller was now going to be the one the package was centered around.


There's conflicting reports.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> *WojYahooNBA*: Charlotte-Portland talks for Gerald Wallace cooling, sources say. 'Cats pulling back, with one source suggesting MJ's getting cold feet.


Doesn't look like it was a sure thing...

In other news Beasley is apparently sporting a fro tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Kings are a bunch of *******.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The hell are the Kings doing beating the Magic?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They've just outplayed 'em in the 4th, plain & simple.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We should trade Carl Landry every day. Don't know how that would work though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Headliner said:


> fuck. i forgot about the Bulls game.
> 
> damnuit.


wait til you see the final score


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The Kings are a bunch of *******.


So what does that make Orlando?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Car gonna Melo ~

Good win and good showing from both Melo and Chauncey. Nice to see Toney Douglas make a cameo as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James Johnson comes to Toronto and instantly becomes option one at the 3. I seeeeee.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> James Johnson comes to Toronto and instantly becomes option one at the 3. I seeeeee.


What, when did this happen


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> What, when did this happen


When did he come to Toronto? Or?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Two great games for Ron Ron in a row, didn't even know that was still possible.

Figures, aftet LA's great game he costs the Blazers the game at the line.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> When did he come to Toronto? Or?


Yeah.. isn't he the man who won the 3 point contest, or am I confusing him for someone else..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^That's James Jones from the Heat.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe we lost to the Lakers like that. One thing that pissed me off is how many times we left the Lakers open for three point shots. The Lakers are an older team now and they seem to be hoisting more and more three's up now. We desperately need Camby back because the rebounding was pathetic and we need Roy back because things stalled out there in the 4th. Roy can get to the basket better than anyone else on the team. 

The Blazers might need to make a deal for Gerald Wallace.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Clippers just traded Baron Davis to the Cavs for Mo Williams.

No I don't understand it either.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JBWinner said:


> The Clippers just traded Baron Davis to the Cavs for Mo Williams.
> 
> No I don't understand it either.


I'm pretty sure Baron is making more than Mo and Mo has less years, unless I'm incorrect.....this is a steal for the Clips!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao the Clippers are sending Baron AND A FIRST ROUND PICK in 2011 to the Cavs for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now Baron Davis can be heckled by Dan Gilbert...


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JBWinner said:


> :lmao the Clippers are sending Baron AND A FIRST ROUND PICK in 2011 to the Cavs for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Holy fuck disregard my comments above, Clips just got humbled by Dan Gilbert in this deal....they must fucking hate Baron so much :lmao :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pick is unprotected, lmao.

I don't know what the Cavs are thinking to be honest taking on Baron, and I'm not quite sure why the Clipps just traded a first rounder for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon.

Chad Ford of ESPN says this will open up some cap room for the 2012 offseason. Hmmm.

lolBillSimmons:

_Good trade for the Clips. Now they have enough 2012 cap room cleared for a marquee free agent who will never sign here._


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JBWinner said:


> Pick is unprotected, lmao.
> 
> I don't know what the Cavs are thinking to be honest taking on Baron, and I'm not quite sure why the Clipps just traded a first rounder for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ what the fuck are the Clippers doing, it clears out cap but that could be a top 15 pick in a deep draft....:no: :no: :no:

Bill Simmons brins teh lulz


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just remembered Baron is going to be with Byron Scott. LMAO.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck this trade is mind boggling on both sides....Baron is going to have to drop like 20 pounds to keep Byron happy


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fpalm talk about a trade just for the sake of a trade.

HEY LOOK WE'RE DOING SOMETHING, WE MADE A TRADE!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sort of like the Warriors trade, but they're not done just yet we still need to get CP3 8*D

Just kidding we're screwed...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LolClippers.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JBWinner said:


> Pick is unprotected, lmao.
> 
> I don't know what the Cavs are thinking to be honest taking on Baron, and I'm not quite sure why the Clipps just traded a first rounder for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon.
> 
> ...


The Cavs are thinking, lets get a top 10 pick by taking on extra money.. No free agents are gonna sign in Cleveland anyway, so cap space is irrelevant.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

mike bibby is on the wizards. i guess that's the best they can do as all they're real talent is off limits.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The fact that so many teams are just trading draft picks away like they're nothing shows the lack of talent in college basketball to me...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure who to say won this trade here. I guess we'll have to wait and see if the Clippers are ACTUALLY able to sign a top free agent (doubtful). Gotta feel for Baron though, leaving the CLIPPERS to go to a team that sucks MORE.

BTW, If no one wants their first rounders though can you just give them to the Raptors plz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm not sure who to say won this trade here. I guess we'll have to wait and see if the Clippers are ACTUALLY able to sign a top free agent (doubtful). Gotta feel for Baron though, leaving the CLIPPERS to go to a team that sucks MORE.
> 
> BTW, If no one wants their first rounders though can you just give them to the Raptors plz.


Why wouldn't a good free agent wanna play with Blake tho? Clippers don't have a bad team, they're just really young and still have things to learn.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Clippers don't exactly have a history of drawing players.



> WojYahooNBA: Rockets-Grizzlies discussions on Battier-for-Thabeet plus pick, reported by Commercial-Appeal, "definitely has legs," source in talks says.


The replacement to YAO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Why wouldn't a good free agent wanna play with Blake tho? Clippers don't have a bad team, they're just really young and still have things to learn.


As long as Sterling is still there, nobody will ever wanna play for the Clippers


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They will always just be the other LA team until they win a championship. They don't have appeal, Blake or no Blake.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Baron. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone on twitter see Mo tweeting Cavs owner "I love you man" earlier this morning after getting traded? :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thabeet is a bust. memphis must hate themselves for drafting him over evans and curry.

still don't know why the clippers included their first rounder in that deal.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

come on, jamario moon is def. worth a first round draft pick


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^His look alike is but not him


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

maybe clippers got confused


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo: RT @WojYahooNBA: Boston has agreed to send Kendrick Perkins to OKC for package that includes Jeff Green, sources tell Y!


BIG GAMBLE considering their injury troubles in their front court.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, there goes Boston's chances...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo: RT @WojYahooNBA: OKC will also send Nenad Krstic to the Celtics for Perkins, source says. [via Twitter]


Looks like they are going to really start relying on Ibaka now. More than the already did anyway.

Perkins is obviously an upgrade at centre though.



> WojYahooNBA: Houston has traded Shane Battier to Memphis for Thabeet and a first-round pick, source tells Y! [via Twitter]





> WojYahooNBA: Oklahoma City has acquired center Nazr Mohammed from Charlotte for D.J. White and Mo Peterson, source tells Y! Sports. [via Twitter]





> WojYahooNBA: Boston's Nate Robinson goes to Oklahoma City with Perkins in the deal for Green and Krstic, sources say. [via Twitter]





> SpearsNBAYahoo: RT @WojYahooNBA: Oklahoma City has acquired center Nazr Mohammed from Charlotte for D.J. White and Mo Peterson, source tells Y! Sports. [via Twitter]





> WojYahooNBA: Portland will send Joel Przybilla and a 2nd round draft pick to Charlotte for Gerald Wallace, source says. [via Twitter]





> SpearsNBAYahoo: Houston also gets 1st round pick along with Dragic from Suns for Brooks, source tells Y!.


FLOOD GATES.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Makes no sense for Boston though..That's where they had an advantage, depth inside and they just traded away their youngest and probably best defender on the team


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i can't believe they'd do this, they must've thought they had no chance of re-signing perk. this really lessens there chance of winning the title. we saw what happened without perk in game 7. i'm stunned


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

perkins is one of the best defensive centers in the game, so that's definitely huge for okc considering a solid 5 was exactly what they needed to complete the team.

westbrook/harden/durant/ibaka/perkins. they're all set now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah OC _could_ give teams a lot of trouble in the West. Big Wildcard now. Their Interior defence just got a WHOLE lot better with Perkins and Mohammed and we all know they can score.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OJ Mayo goes to Pacers for McRoberts and draft pick


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn GMs seem pretty trigger happy this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, Boston's traded Perkins and Erden. We all know Jermaine is useless. They're really, really banking on signing Murphy.

*Edit: *LMAO, the Grizz and Pacers didn't finish the deal in time, so it's off.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics get Clippers 2012 1st round draft pick as well somehow...This stuff is straight twilight zone lol



and they sent Marquis Daniels to the Kings? Somebody pissed of Ainge...Had to


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston lost a lot of size in this deal, but they are much better at the 3 and 4 positions now. Green will be Pierce's backup, something the Celtics desperately needed. Plus Green can play the 4 alonside KG to match up when teams go small.

You only need 4 guys (KG, Shaq, Baby, and Krstic) to play the 4 & 5 spots in the playoffs but Im not a big fan of getting rid of Perk. He is much better defensively than Krstic.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> Boston lost a lot of size in this deal, but they are much better at the 3 and 4 positions now. Green will be Pierce's backup, something the Celtics desperately needed. Plus Green can play the 4 alonside KG to match up when teams go small.
> 
> You only need 4 guys (KG, Shaq, Baby, and Krstic) to play the 4 & 5 spots in the playoffs but Im not a big fan of getting rid of Perk. He is much better defensively than Krstic.


With all that said, you got to be in denial....Thunder defiantly won this trade. If I where the C's I would rather have Perkins and Nate to count on in the playoffs instead of delonte, Green, and Krstic who are all inconstant players. 

Sheed and bibby better be on flight to Boston before I call any thing a win involving Boston and this deadline deal.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics drafted Green a few years back before they traded him to the Sonics for Ray Allen....so they scouted him and I'm sure they understand what they're getting.

Carmelo opened up the floodgates but I'm not liking any of the trades going down....OJ Mayo would have been a steal for the Pacers


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> With all that said, you got to be in denial....Thunder defiantly won this trade. If I where the C's I would rather have Perkins and Nate to count on in the playoffs instead of delonte, Green, and Krstic who are all inconstant players.
> 
> Sheed and bibby better be on flight to Boston before I call any thing a win involving Boston and this deadline deal.


Its not about the Thunder winning the trade. Its about Boston making themselves a better team. It remains to be seen if they did; my opinion is no. Besides, where in my post did I say the Celtics got a "win" from this trade? I merely pointed out the positives from their perspective. I dont like the trade, which is why I said I wasnt a big fan of getting rid of Perk.

Edit: Oh and counting on Nate in the playoffs is the dumbest thing the Celtics could do. Delonte is a much better point guard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Regardless of them getting more depth at the 3, they depleted their VERY injury prone front court and only got Kristic back. If they don't sign someone they are a worse basketball team and if they suffer anymore injuries they are kinda screwed if teams don't play many small lineups against them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK YOU DANNY AINGE!!!!

I swear to god if this costs Boston the championship or even the playoffs. The Big 4 & Doc Rivers are livid right now.

I hope Troy Murphy signs though. The teams this will hurt Boston against are the main teams in the West, Bulls, and Orlando. But then again, Boston was playing its best basketball this season before Perkins came.

I am kinda happy for OKC though. I hope they take down LA.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> Its not about the Thunder winning the trade. Its about Boston making themselves a better team. It remains to be seen if they did; my opinion is no. Besides, where in my post did I say the Celtics got a "win" from this trade? I merely pointed out the positives from their perspective. I dont like the trade, which is why I said I wasnt a big fan of getting rid of Perk.
> 
> Edit: Oh and counting on Nate in the playoffs is the dumbest thing the Celtics could do. Delonte is a much better point guard.


How are the C's a better team when they gave up arguably their best front court defensive player and decent bench player for two unproven players. One who is inconsistent and sometimes takes bad jump shots and euro big man. I'm not saying that green can't grow but why make the trade now in the middle of championship race. when your front court players are injury prone and on their last legs?

Oh and counting on a bi-polar guard who also takes bad shots at times is really any better?  Too me their both interchangeable but I have a lot more faith in Nate then delonte right now.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK FUCK FUCK I HATE THIS FUCKING TRADE.

I wouldn't have mind if it was Ibaka but NENAD FUCKING KRSTIC???!!! Green I don't know. Would be a great backup for Pierce but Perkins' contribution is better.

And Dragic is gone? WOW. My day got a lot worse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YES, YES, YES, AND EVEN MORE YES. If we meet the Celts in the finals it will be done before it even starts. Do they not remember game 7 last year? Kobe got 15 boards and Pau got 18 and don't forget about all those offensive rebounds. How exactly are Celts planning to stop Bynum? Shaq lol.

Great trade for the Thunder as well. I'll repeat what I said before and say Thunder will be unstoppable in the West in a couple of years, and I said that was before they a great defensive center like Perkins.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the Heat/Bulls game. Why are the Bulls so bad at transition defense. They already have 3 open dunks from open fastbreak oppurtunities. Not just tonight, but it's been like that when I watch the Bulls. They're an athletic and young team, I don't know why they are too slow to go back on D.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings traded a future draft pick for Marques Danails and cash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The way Rose leads this team I really don't see how he won't win MVP, unless of course they go on a big losing streak. lol @ Bosh shooting 1-14, that is just unexcusable for player that is getting paid like and was getting treated like a superstar before.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh is gotdamn awful tonight.

LBJ and Wade can't do it all by themselves. They can certainly try, but against the Bulls, that's a real tall order.

Deng is having a monster 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> YES, YES, YES, AND EVEN MORE YES. If we meet the Celts in the finals it will be done before it even starts. Do they not remember game 7 last year? Kobe got 15 boards and Pau got 18 and don't forget about all those offensive rebounds. How exactly are Celts planning to stop Bynum? Shaq lol.
> 
> Great trade for the Thunder as well. I'll repeat what I said before and say Thunder will be unstoppable in the West in a couple of years, and I said that was before they a great defensive center like Perkins.


I think a better question is will the Lakers get past the Thunder now?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love the Bulls depth. Omar Asik is giving them real quality minutes without scoring
.
Rebounding, shot-altering, hustle, defensive help... he's been outstanding.

And as of now, his plus-minus is +19.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK I HATE THIS FUCKING TRADE.
> 
> I wouldn't have mind if it was Ibaka but NENAD FUCKING KRSTIC???!!! Green I don't know. Would be a great backup for Pierce but Perkins' contribution is better.
> 
> And Dragic is gone? WOW. My day got a lot worse.


Lul, I wouldn't trade Ibaka for for anybody on the Celtics. He's got a much potential as anybody in the league, and they realize it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see what Ibaka does for the rest of the year. He's on my fantasy team too .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I got fucked over by having Jeff Green on my team. Dropped him for Chase Budinger earlier. 

Anyway, I'm interested to see how the Nuggets look tonight. Really disappointed they didn't move Felton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I think a better question is will the Lakers get past the Thunder now?


Yes, as of right now we still have a better front court, and a better team.

Why do the Heat insist on passing to a guy that is 1-18. Tim deserves coach of the year as well for what he has done to the defense of the Bulls.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh is shit tonight. Bulls are letting him shoot the 18-footer. *


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh 1-18 :shocked::no:

And Deng with the clutch 3 pointer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBrick in full form, right there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Miami Heat are so anti-clutch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

huge win.

proves what we all know. Heat can't handle teams with size, and depth.

Though, I will admit ...if Bosh plays an average game, the Heat win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I got fucked over by having Jeff Green on my team. Dropped him for Chase Budinger earlier.
> 
> Anyway, I'm interested to see how the Nuggets look tonight. Really disappointed they didn't move Felton.


I traded A'mare for Green, Bayless and Ibaka and then later traded Crawford, Green and Humphries for Kevin Martin and a 5th round pick (Keeper league). It's a rebuilding year for me. Have high hopes for next year with Martin, Cousins and Ibaka as keepers and Lowry and Monroe as VRs.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Huge win for the Bulls, definitely got some respect from people now. Contenders in the East!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Humphries is a beast; he's been one of my most consistent guys all season. He gets a double-double pretty much every night in about 25 minutes of game time, and with Favors gone, he'll be fucking amazing the rest of the year. Anyway, my team's pretty solid. Should do well in the playoffs. I'm not in a keeper league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Humphries is a beast; he's been one of my most consistent guys all season. He gets a double-double pretty much every night in about 25 minutes of game time, and with Favors gone, he'll be fucking amazing the rest of the year. Anyway, my team's pretty solid. Should do well in the playoffs. I'm not in a keeper league.


Yeah in my league we keep 5 guys as keepers then have two addition VR (value round) keepers. I had an old team going in to this year so pulled off a bunch of trades to get young, stock pile draft picks and prepare for next year. Have big hopes for Monroe, Cousins and Ibaka next year as my front court. Me and my friends from high school have been running this league for about 6 years now I think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

TNT sure is hyping up the debut of this Chris Johnson guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This Chris Johnson kid looks like he has some potential.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL. Who the fuck is Chris Johnson? He looks good so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When the Cavs didn't have to pay Lebron after he left, shouldn't they have had a lot of money to land a key free last off season?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> When the Cavs didn't have to pay Lebron after he left, shouldn't they have had a lot of money to land a key free last off season?


Well that's completely dependant on one wanting to sign there...

There payroll isn't really that low though, all things considered. Mainly considering the fact that they have very little talent.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and who the fuck was gonna sign with them? a team with absolutely no future whatsoever, even if they did have the money. not sure how much money the had though, they have some overpaid fools.

their payroll is pretty low in a general sense. think they're in the bottom 5 or 6. but so are the Bulls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> LOL. Who the fuck is Chris Johnson? He looks good so far.


One of the few 2,000 yard rushers in NFL history. Where ya been, bro?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Their payroll is pretty low in a general sense. think they're in the bottom 5 or 6. but so are the Bulls.


Yeah, that's what I was getting at. They are 4th from the bottom but you can argue and pretty strongly that the 3 teams below them have more talent and the couple teams right ahead of them are conference contenders. Their cost per win is the worst in the league I'd assume.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> One of the few 2,000 yard rushers in NFL history. Where ya been, bro?


FUCK FOOTBALL!!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

cleveland are victims of themselves and their bloated contracts they paid to try and bring talent to LeBron James (which was a fail, btw).

Varejao and Jamison are super bloated, and Gibson is pretty bloated for a guy with basically no talent except shooting some threes and having a stupid haircut. 

Baron Davis is also a bloated contract. those four alone are 3/4 the payroll.not a good list.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They should have accepted the day they drafted him that he would eventually leave to play in a bigger market. Like it is CLEVELAND after all.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sooooooooooooooooooooo
Perkins and Nazr to OKC scares the shit out of me


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pathetic Celtics. 16-0 run to end the game. Did not have a single point since the 5 minute mark.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets 2-0 post Melo

Denver vs New York finals
David Stern wins booker of the year


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooo
> Perkins and Nazr to OKC scares the shit out of me


OKC RIDING DIRTY


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nate was a dissapointed but he just did not fit well to the system. When his jumper isn't falling, he's useless. He'll play well in other systems though.

And please Nate, go off against the Lakers please.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Celtics played pathetic.. really surprised how good Denver is doing without Melo & Billups.

Tomorrow is going to have some interesting matchups after the trade deadline:
Phoenix vs Toronto - Toronto beat Bulls after acquiring one of their players, lets see if DeRozan can be consistant too.
Knicks vs Cavs - Cavs without Mo Williams, now with Davis, can Knicks stay strong or are they gonna fall to the worst team in the league.
Oklahoma vs Magic - Oklahoma has a scary amount of potential after the trades, lets see how they do against Dwight's team.
Nets vs Spurs - Nets with D-Will, against Spurs, interesting to see what happens.
Clippers vs Lakers - LA vs LA, Blake vs Kobe, Clips won last time, lets see how they do with Mo & Moon.
Denver vs Portland - Let's see if Denver can continue to be consistant or if they were flukes.

and for obvs biased reasons, Warriors vs Hawks, let's go Warriors


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo was holding back DENVER's defense. The Boston game tonight was the lowest points they allowed this season. 

And can't wait for the Suns/Raptors game. ButI really hope they don't boo Carter. He's irrelevant now. Booing him would be just sad.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't mind if they boo him, it makes the game that much more interesting to watch lol, I love it when the crowds are loud, just like when they were chanting Melo non-stop in NY.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Melo was holding back DENVER's defense. The Boston game tonight was the lowest points they allowed this season.
> 
> And can't wait for the Suns/Raptors game. ButI really hope they don't boo Carter. He's irrelevant now. Booing him would be just sad.


*I say boo the hell out of him. We are talking about millionaire's here...not high school kids.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Word is Boston players were really torn up behind Perkins getting traded..I know Boston is a veteran team but this is a big shakeup and likely rubbed many of the players the wrong way..I don't see how Boston will come together and continue on as the dominate force in the east that they have been..

Of Denver was gonna play better, the offense is more open now...You don't have one guy taking 25+ shots a game and everyone else fighting for opportunities..They have multiple weapons and all of them will have a chance to show what they got every single night


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver beating Boston last night proves nothing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's embarrassing.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I'm really surprised that Sixers are doing way better than the Wizards.. anyone else?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

GTFO my Sixers. we have the Coach of the Year CARRYING THE TEAM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not really, Wizards are pretty bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Would anyone be interested if I did who will make the playoff bookies like I did for the NHL?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


>


His back gave out on him lol..It would explain his horrible shooting night


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_Bill Simmons Column_




> I still remember seeing Perkins rolling around in pain during Game 6 -- it happened about 20 feet away from me -- then the veterans watching him get helped off, his right leg dangling in the air, the life sinking from their bodies like Apollo watching Rocky wave him back to the corner. With a healthy 2011 Garnett in that Game 7, maybe we could have survived. Banged-up 2010 Garnett couldn't get it done. The trophy was sitting there, and we couldn't take it. A crestfallen Perkins spent the summer blaming himself, busted his butt to come back … and the Celtics dumped him a month after he returned. Claiming they couldn't afford him only made it worse: The kid signed a discount extension four years ago and outperformed it. They owed him.
> 
> You might remember LeBron and Carmelo getting excoriated for stabbing their respective teams in the back. You want to know why they didn't care? Because, deep down, they know that teams don't care about players, either. They probably witnessed 20 variations of the Perkins trade during their first few years in the league. Hey, it's a business. Hey, that's just sports. Hey, trades come with the territory. Isn't loyalty a two-way street? When a team does what's best for itself, we call it smart. When a player does the same, we call him selfish. We never think about what a double standard it is.


Spot on with the LeBron/Carmelo stuff


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Would anyone be interested if I did who will make the playoff bookies like I did for the NHL?


Never seen it, link please?

And I agree with the Bill Simmons column, shouldn't a player be allowed to make decisions that are in the best interest for him? Since every player knows the fact that they can just easily be dumped at any time by their team, why is it a problem that they can easily leave if they please?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Never seen it, link please?
> 
> And I agree with the Bill Simmons column, shouldn't a player be allowed to make decisions that are in the best interest for him? Since every player knows the fact that they can just easily be dumped at any time by their team, why is it a problem that they can easily leave if they please?


The NHL ones? In the vBookie section. If you want NBA ones let me know.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's gonna be hard for me to see Perk & Nate in Thunder jerseys tonight.

I've had a bad feeling ever since yesterday that the Celtics could've ruined their championship dreams. I hope I'm wrong and I'm just being insecure like I was last year when they came so close.

Now that there's pretty much only a month and a half left in the season. What are you guys playoff predictions?
Mine:
*East*
(1) Boston d. (8) Indiana
(5) New York d. (4) Orlando
(3) Miami d. (6) Atlanta
(2) Chicago d. (7) Philadelphia

(1) Boston d. (5) New York
(2) Chicago d. (3) Miami

(1) Boston d. (2) Chicago - This one was really a toss-up, I think it could go either way but Celtics are still my team and I'm pretty sure that they'll be healthy come playoff time and if Shaq plays like he did from October to early December then I'm expecting a win for Boston but then again the big 3 of D. Rose, Boozer, & Noah has been playing great basketball but I think the playoff experience will get the better of them.

*West*
(1) Spurs d. (8) Suns
(4) Thunder d. (5) Trail Blazers
(3) Lakers d. (6) Hornets
(2) Mavericks d. (7) Nuggets

(1) Spurs d. (4) Thunder. If this happens I think this could be a very exciting series but much like Boston vs. Chicago, I think the experience will get the better of them.
(3) Lakers d. (2) Mavericks. Once again, I think the Mavs will choke in the playoffs.

(1) Spurs d. (3) Lakers. Much like the Celtics, I think the Spurs know this could very well be their last run at a championship with their big 3 and I think they are determined to get to the Finals.

*Finals*
(1) Celtics vs (1) Spurs. This could go either way, I honestly don't know.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> The NHL ones? In the vBookie section. If you want NBA ones let me know.


Oh you have previous NBA ones? Yeah I'd love to see em


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Oh you have previous NBA ones? Yeah I'd love to see em


You've confused me.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> You've confused me.


mb, I was thinking of something completely different lmfao. Yeah I'd like one for NBA.

Holy, Raptors are getting destroyed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> mb, I was thinking of something completely different lmfao. Yeah I'd like one for NBA.
> 
> Holy, Raptors are getting destroyed.


Ok, they're up now.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ERS HIT THE .500 MARK. 

feels damn good. Doug Collins, Coach of the Year, TEAM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol finally, maybe now we'll stop hearing people complain about how only 6 teams in the Eastern playoffs are over the .500 mark.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Happy to see Philly doing good. Mostly because I'm a big Jrue Holiday fan but still.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone hear about Piston players protesting by not showing up to practice today? Man stuff like that makes me angry..Everyone of them should be suspended but for depth reasons Detroit can't afford that..But I would rotate suspensions though


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

knicks smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What if the Cavs somehow make it to win 20 games?

If the Cavs end up winning 20 games or hell even 19, I promise I'll cut my hair just like Daniel Gibson's.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the pistons only played 6 players :lmao

cleveland running on dem knicks.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck the Pistons need a complete overhaul, including the coach, management, and players. That was embarrassing :no:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol are Knicks honestly about to lose to the Cavs? OKC don't seem to be doing as well as I thought they'd be doing. Nets have a 1 point lead over Spurs during half time, surprising, looks like they're benefiting from DWill, let's see if they can make a roar in the NBA and actually beat the Spurs.

I hope Warriors win tonight, I really want them to capture the 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Lol are Knicks honestly about to lose to the Cavs? OKC don't seem to be doing as well as I thought they'd be doing. Nets have a 1 point lead over Spurs during half time, surprising, looks like they're benefiting from DWill, let's see if they can make a roar in the NBA and actually beat the Spurs.
> 
> *I hope Warriors win tonight, I really want them to capture the 7th or 8th seed.*


:agree:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KNICKS


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Lol are Knicks honestly about to lose to the Cavs? OKC don't seem to be doing as well as I thought they'd be doing. Nets have a 1 point lead over Spurs during half time, surprising, looks like they're benefiting from DWill, let's see if they can make a roar in the NBA and actually beat the Spurs.
> 
> I hope Warriors win tonight, I really want them to capture the 7th or 8th seed.


Perkins and Robinson aren't playing tonight, if you didn't know. not sure if you meant by "doing as well" you meant including them.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> I hope Warriors win tonight, I really want them to capture the 7th or 8th seed.


  

Warriors are making the postseason, then upsetting the Spurs in round 1 like the Mavs a few years back....WE BELIEVE!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gibson just sunked the knicks


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Perkins and Robinson aren't playing tonight, if you didn't know. not sure if you meant by "doing as well" you meant including them.


oh alright, that explains it, didn't know, thanks.



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Warriors are making the postseason, then upsetting the Spurs in round 1 like the Mavs a few years back....WE BELIEVE!!


LOL YEAH MAN!! they can do it if they put their mind to it, they're not out of it yet!!!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who Needs Melo!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

cavs dont lolz


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs take the win. I mean it is too early, to tell what these teams are gonna be like but still, a lot of them expected quick fixes though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know I'm late but

CAVS WIN!!! CAVS WIN!!!!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gallinari is balling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chandler is too.

I hope Wilson Chandler stays with the Nuggets after this year, but I doubt it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ibaka was in foul trouble too which also explains their struggles defensively tonight. Nor did they have any of their acquisitions which was already alluded to.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God damn, Clippers and Warriors lost


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brandon Roy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm so excited to see this big three of a healthy Brandon Roy, LA, & Gerald Wallace soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everything about the Pistons is beyond terrible, and I mean everything. Some of the veteren players may still be somewhat good and the younger ones may have potential but the whole team is completely fucked with bad contracts, a terrible coach without control of the team, and a possible ownership change.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons are a complete fuckup right now. one of the bigger meltdowns we've seen in awhile. 

they used to revered for their discipline, now they have no respect and don't really care what happens or what they do. hopefully that gets fixed in the offseason.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Pistons need a serious rebuild before we seem them being championship contenders again. Right now, they have too many bad contracts, unhappy players, and bad chemistry. I knew getting Gordon and Villaneuva a few years ago would be terrible for them.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

at least they have prince expiring this year. 

it's too bad they couldn't have made the trade-off of Richard Hamilton like reported. it's too bad for the Bulls that didn't happen either, cuz supposedly he was going to be traded, bought out, and then the Bulls would go after him. would have been a nice addition. plus that would have given Pistons even more cap room.

without some trades or some movement, they're stuck with those guys. Vill, Gordon, Hamilton, none of them are worth the money they're earning, so their value is low just on basis.


i'll admit i did kind of "LOL" when the Knicks made the Melo trade, but on ESPN there was an article about all the trades, and a fantastic point was made that i didn't think about, with a lot of evidence behind it. i'll post the main part here if you didn't see it.



> PEOPLE WHO FORGET THAT YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TRADE THREE OR FOUR QUARTERS FOR A DOLLAR IN BASKETBALL: F-minus
> If you disagree with the previous few paragraphs, you're bucking five solid decades of NBA history. Since 1965, not one NBA team that traded a package of pieces for a superstar regretted it after the fact. Don't believe me? Here's the complete list:
> 
> 1965: Philly trades Connie Dierking, Paul Neumann, Lee Shaffer and cash to San Francisco for Wilt Chamberlain.
> ...


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think anyone doubts that Anthony makes the Knicks a better team, its just that NY has a very realistic chance of signing Carmelo in the off season for a lot less money without having to part with anyone.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

realistic? yeah. very realistic? still questionable imo. he can say he wants to go to New York all he wants, he's a superstar and they say stuff like that all the time. who knows what would happen when the off-season came around, and 29 teams are trying to sign him, some with more money to offer. 

raymond felton gets cancelled out by Chauncey Billups. if anything, that's an improvement. Wilson Chandler gets cancelled out by Melo, obviously, and again, with improvement. Gallinari is talented, and a loss, but Mozgov is nothing. i see absolutely no reason why they didn't want to part with him. 

fact is, they have him. i'd love to see them try and keep Chauncey Billups around. obviously if they bring Paul in (which almost everyone is saying at this point) he wouldn't start, but he could be a damn fine sixth man.

not to say Denver didn't come out fine. Denver came out quite nicely, although i still think they should have moved Felton. they have a decent balance.



best trade in my opinion was the Gerald Wallace trade. Trail Blazers got a fucking STEAL


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lone bright spot of Pistons season will be Greg Monroe..They have a real good player right there that can do some real damage in the next few years..Just hope they get some of those baggage players out of that locker room before they corrupt him 

and Denver looks SO much more balanced now..Nene wants out so, maybe in the offseason, Denver can package Felton & Nene and get a real good player in return


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> realistic? yeah. very realistic? still questionable imo. he can say he wants to go to New York all he wants, he's a superstar and they say stuff like that all the time. who knows what would happen when the off-season came around, and 29 teams are trying to sign him, some with more money to offer.
> 
> raymond felton gets cancelled out by Chauncey Billups. if anything, that's an improvement. Wilson Chandler gets cancelled out by Melo, obviously, and again, with improvement. Gallinari is talented, and a loss, but Mozgov is nothing. i see absolutely no reason why they didn't want to part with him.
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw that trade that was my first thoughts. Gerald Wallace for Joel Przybilla & Dante Cunningham. Total steal.

My predictions for today's games...
*Suns* vs. Pacers
*Lakers* vs. Thunder
*76ers *vs. Cavaliers
*Warriors* vs. T'Wolves
Bobcats vs. *Magic*
*Mavericks* vs. Raptors
Rockets vs. *Hornets*
Grizzlies vs. *Spurs*
*Knicks* vs. Heat
Hawks vs. *Trail Blazers*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At first, it appeared that Portland fucking killed in that trade, because the original deal that was reported was just Pryzbilla for Wallace. The Bobcats made off reasonably well, though. They wanted to dump salary, which they did. They got a serviceable C & PF, along with 2 first round picks, as well.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Grant Hill with 34 points and 8 rebounds. Hits a clutch 3. He still has it!

The Celtics/Clips game was exciting. The new guys had a decent debut particularly Nenad. Perkins wasn't that great of a rebounder. Krstic got 6 (offensive) rebounds in limited time. He was good defensively too with just 1 practice with Boston. Good pick and roll defender and much better offensive player than Perkins.

Green was nervous but retained his confidence in the 2nd quarter. Delonte West has a nice stroke.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Go Suns!

And speaking of Hill, it was unbelievable how good he was before injuries. I mean, he averaged nearly a triple double in his time with Detroit


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

good finish out in oklahoma city. i expected harden to make that last shot.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> At first, it appeared that Portland fucking killed in that trade, because the original deal that was reported was just Pryzbilla for Wallace. The Bobcats made off reasonably well, though. They wanted to dump salary, which they did. They got a serviceable C & PF, along with 2 first round picks, as well.


its not a bad move for Charlotte simply because they need to shake things up.

but Portland just makes out so well you kinda forget about Charlotte. a healthy Roy, Wallace, Aldrige? that's beast. 

the Bobcats will get 2 late 1st round picks, nothing that special, but i guess its something to build for the future. still, its all Trail Blazers as far as im concerned with that trade. they took strong advantage of the move.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> good finish out in oklahoma city. i expected harden to make that last shot.


You did? I honestly expected Durant to make his shot more than I expected Harden to make his even though I personally felt Durant played horrible


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does Durant always struggle against the Lakers??


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Artest...But still, he missed some gimmes..Once Durant develops more of a variety in his ways to score besides a simple back down or pick n' roll play he'll do better against tough defenders..As we saw, Durant really has no unstoppable go to moves when a rugged fender is guarding him..He doesnt have a great crossover or a up n' under post up move he can use to his advantage


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Why does Durant always struggle against the Lakers??


Maybe because Artest and Kobe are two of the best defenders in the league? He struggles against a lot of good defenders because of exactly what HeatWave said. A good jumpshot will only get you so far against a great defender.

Lakers barely beat the Thunder without Perkins, we better be prepared in the playoffs if it comes around to them because they will be a much better interior defensive team. I still think we can beat them because a healthy Bynum is better than Perkins and we have a lot more experience, but it will be a really tough series if we do meet up.

Does it not annoy anyone else that the Heat are playing the Knicks and yet still can't sellout? Talk about an undeserving city.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is there something wrong with my computer, or did Grant Hill get an extreme tan?

And Knicks v Heat > Oscars


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sounded like a home game for the Knicks when Walker hit that 3 at half..


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he called bank too


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

BILLUPS! WOW! Fuck up the Heat!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chauncey comes through again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chauncey Billups!!!!

Tell me why I'm at my grandparents house watching the game and my grandma keeps on trying to argue me down that Chauncey Billups is Steve Francis even though me and my grandpa keep telling her it's not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Billups defines the word clutch on both defense and offense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spike Lee's reactions are so hilarious.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man I miss having Chauncey 

They don't call him Mr Big Shot for nothin'


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol you ain't clutch Lebron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron is so anti-clutch. He can't be the best player in the league being anti-clutch.

Great win for the Knicks. The more I watch them, I'm actually becoming a Knicks fan.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We ain't winning a ring with coach spo smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BallinGid said:


> We ain't winning a ring with coach spo smh


Why blame it on the coach when LeBron missed two key shots.

I hate how when a team loses people try to put all the blame on the coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> LeBron is so anti-clutch. He can't be the best player in the league being anti-clutch.
> 
> *Great win for the Knicks. The more I watch them, I'm actually becoming a Knicks fan.*


Ya, it's called bandwagoning.


I still don't understand why the Hawks made that trade for Hinrich. Was it made just so they could make Teague they're starting PG and for Hinrich to teach him, like his role was with the Wizards?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks! 

Great win, goes a long way towards building confidence.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they should just have anti clutch as the crest on their jersey


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, it's called bandwagoning.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why the Hawks made that trade for Hinrich. Was just so they could make Teague they're starting PG and for Hinrich to teach him, like his role was with the Wizards


Highly doubt Hinrich will come off of the bench for long. Likely just until he learns the offense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, it's called bandwagoning.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why the Hawks made that trade for Hinrich. Was it made just so they could make Teague they're starting PG and for Hinrich to teach him, like his role was with the Wizards?


How is it bandwagoning? I never said the Knicks were my favorite team and I never said "Now that Melo & Billups are on the Knicks they're my team now."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> How is it bandwagoning? I never said the Knicks were my favorite team and I never said "Now that Melo & Billups are on the Knicks they're my team now."


Liking a team when they're becoming good is bandwagoning. Were you a fan last year? Highly doubt it. Your team, the Celtics, won't be contenders in two years so you've started to like a team with a bright future, that's the way I look at it anyways.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Liking a team when they're becoming good is bandwagoning. Were you a fan last year? Highly doubt it. Your team, the Celtics, won't be contenders in two years so you've started to like a team with a bright future, that's the way I look at it anyways.


1. I was a Knicks fan last year, I just wasn't on WF to express it.
2. Even when the Celtics are back to how they were during the pre Big 3/post Pierce & Walker era I'll still be a fan and they will still be my favorite team no matter what.
3. Let's see how many of you Laker fans will be there when Kobe retires. Talk about a team that won't be contenders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> LeBron is so anti-clutch. He can't be the best player in the league being anti-clutch.
> 
> Great win for the Knicks. The more I watch them, I'm actually becoming a Knicks fan.





notorious_187 said:


> 1. I was a Knicks fan last year, I just wasn't on WF to express it.
> 2. Even when the Celtics are back to how they were during the pre Big 3/post Pierce & Walker era I'll still be a fan and they will still be my favorite team no matter what.
> 3. Let's see how many of you Laker fans will be there when Kobe retires. Talk about a team that won't be contenders.


You're contradicting yourself. First you said you're becoming a Knicks fan as you watch them, now you say you were one last year.

I'll be a Laker fan with or without Kobe, I would have been even if he had left back in 07. Talk about a team that has only been in a lottery 5 times in nearly 65 years and is known for being winner that can replace superstars with more superstars.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're contradicting yourself. First you said you're becoming a Knicks fan as you watch them, now you say you were one last year.
> 
> I'll be a Laker fan with or without Kobe, I would have been even if he had left back in 07. Talk about a team that has only been in a lottery 5 times in nearly 65 years and is known for being winner that can replace superstars with more superstars.


I was a Knick fan last year but then this year I stopped supporting them after the Amar'e signing due to them getting a lot of dickriders who don't know anything about the NBA overrating them nonspot everywhere around me so then it made me hate them but they're starting to impress me again. It may sound a little weird but when a lot of people around me start liking a team but they don't know anything about them and just talk a whole bunch of shit it makes me hate the team. It happened with the Lakers and the Knicks this year.

It will definitely be interesting to see how many Lakers fans will be left once Kobe leaves.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bitches be bandwagonin'.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I was a Knick fan last year but then this year I stopped supporting them after the Amar'e signing due to them getting a lot of dickriders who don't know anything about the NBA overrating them nonspot everywhere around me so then it made me hate them but they're starting to impress me again. It may sound a little weird but when a lot of people around me start liking a team but they don't know anything about them and just talk a whole bunch of shit it makes me hate the team. It happened with the Lakers and the Knicks this year.
> 
> It will definitely be interesting to see how many Lakers fans will be left once Kobe leaves.


You've once again contradicted yourself. If it is true that you hate teams that get way too much love without proving anything then you should absolutely hate the Celtics since that was case in 07 and there was WAY more dickriding for them than both the Lakers and Knicks.

I'll let this go though since I really don't care, but it annoys me when people support multiple teams.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks need Lucas Tischer from Brazil to play center


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ lolwut


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Finally all my years of suffering as a Knick fan are paying off. From Zeke to Wilkins to Brown to Marbury. Now I finally have a team I can call winners!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You've once again contradicted yourself. If it is true that you hate teams that get way too much love without proving anything then you should absolutely hate the Celtics since that was case in 07 and there was WAY more dickriding for them than both the Lakers and Knicks.
> 
> I'll let this go though since I really don't care, but it annoys me when people support multiple teams.


Honestly whether it's school, my family, my barber shop, any social place/clique I'm usually the only Celtics fan or there's only one or two other people. Majority of the people around me are Knicks, Lakers, Rockets, or Heat fans.

That's what it all boils down to. You obviously are a fan of the Lakers and only the Lakers. See with me, I'm a fan of the Celtics, Warriors, & Thunder and am on my way to becoming a Knicks fan again but the Celtics are still my team. If the Celtics are playing the Warriors or Thunder or Knicks, I'm cheering for the Celtics, if you didn't know me, you wouldn't even think I liked those teams when they play the Celtics. It's kinda like with wrestling for me, I like a lot of wrestlers but The Rock is my favorite of all-time that I put above everyone else and that no matter who he's facing, whether I like them or not, I won't cheer for them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> See with me, I'm a fan of the Celtics, Warriors, & Thunder and am on my way to becoming a Knicks fan again but the Celtics are still my team.


i chuckled


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i chuckled


As did I.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i chuckled


It's not hard that to grasp. I like multiple teams but the Celtics are my favorite team that I put above any other.

Maybe I'm not the traditional fan like you guys who think it's a sin to be a fan of another team but hey.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is becoming LeBron's Larry Hughes...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Wade is becoming LeBron's Larry Hughes...


Wasn't there a website called Larry Hughes sucks at one point during the 07 season?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://heylarryhughespleasestoptakingsomanybadshots.com/

?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know if that's it it might be but either way where is Larry Hughes nowadays?

Is he retired or does just no team want him?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He had a website? :lmao 

But after stealing that big contract he disappeared from the public and I guess he's sittin somewhere countin whatever is left of it


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what happened to damon jones.. miami could use him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well if he plays for Miami, at least this can't happen in a game again...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damon Jones is somewhere ballin...I mean those ppl in Asia didn't sign him to a shoe contract for nothin..Play or get your jewels chopped off son!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well if he plays for Miami, at least this can't happen in a game again...


that, and they'd have a better chance of knocking a shot down when it matters


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah notorious im just like you. im a fan of every team except the celtics..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq's commentary to that video made it what it is.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why blame it on the coach when LeBron missed two key shots.
> 
> I hate how when a team loses people try to put all the blame on the coach.


I never liked spo. And your right lebron does deserve some of the blame But its on the coach to call better plays then that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A lot of Miami's struggles do stem from the coach being fucking awful though. The Heat are out coached every game and ya, obviously they still manage to win a bunch but I really don't think he has any thing to do with it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BallinGid said:


> I never liked spo. And your right lebron does deserve some of the blame But its on the coach to call better plays then that.


His plays were fine, Lebron was wide open for his 3 yet still missed. He bricked it in the game against the Bulls too. He just isn't clutch.

Man, the Blazers never quit. If they pull this comeback off it's because of hard they played in the fourth and their so far great defense.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> His plays were fine, Lebron was wide open for his 3 yet still missed. He bricked it in the game against the Bulls too. He just isn't clutch.
> 
> Man, the Blazers never quit. If they pull this comeback off it's because of hard they played in the fourth and their so far great defense.


Yeah that Blazers game was interesting towards the end. It's not a big deal that they lost. They are still working Roy back into things, Camby was in his first game and Wallace played in his first game. If there's one big problem with Portland it's their defense against three pointers. It killed them against the Lakers, almost killed them against the Nugget, and Crawford killed them tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If ppl are gonna knock LeBron for not being clutch then fine, but knock Wade too, and every NBA player that doesn't come through as well...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> If ppl are gonna knock LeBron for not being clutch then fine, but knock Wade too, and every NBA player that doesn't come through as well...


I would knock Wade if it wasn't usually Lebron with the ball in his hand on the final play. From what I've seen it is Lebron either taking the final shot or passing it off, not Wade.

And every player that doesn't come through in the clutch ISN'T clutch, I really don't even understand what you meant there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

suns pretty much stole one in jersey earlier.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hell yeah.

I guess the New York/Jersey teams just have bad luck with game winning buzzer beaters not getting off in time.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizards and bibby agree on a buyout. i guess we know who miami's true point guard is going to be.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bibby's not a true PG anymore. All he's good for is threes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That still doesn't change the fact that Miami's not gonna make it past the 2nd round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Favors, has so much potential yet has to ride the bench no matter where he goes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

went to the nets game tonight, left early but great effort by the team.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> went to the nets game tonight, left early but great effort by the team.


Did you get courtside seats for about 2 bucks?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Did you get courtside seats for about 2 bucks?


no the nose bleed section for 66 bucks :no:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glen Davis is so frustrating to watch. Big Al was pissed at KG and Boston for trading him and he absolutely killed the Cs frontcourt. 

And Suns are rising. Channing Frye is getting clutcher every game


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bibby to Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at Clippers losing to the Kings, and more importantly Thornton that destroyed them tonight. I can't believe I actually thought they had a chance at making the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cousins had a pretty embarrassing stat line in the win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Utah hasn't won a game since firing Sloan correct?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, they just beat the Pacers a few days ago.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Deron Williams has yet to win since Sloan's departure. 0-7. (0-4 in Utah ; 0-3 in New Jersey)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jersey and Utah played pretty well in the losses last night though. Utah kept it close against the celtics and only really lost the first quarter and the nets game came down to the last shot. Jersey is certainly better since the trade. Humphries was a monster for jersey last night.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That block on Lopez was one of the best block on a dunk I've ever seen...Lopez was dumb to get mad and walk over and talk to him though


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lopez had kinda dunked on him earlier too. A dunk in traffic anyway. I'm a big fan of humphries, glad he's finally getting a shot in the NBA


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

troy murphy chose boston over miami. what an idiot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does that make him an idiot?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> troy murphy chose boston over miami. what an idiot.


Why? Him going to Miami would've gotten him more minutes but Miami hasn't been able to show they can beat Boston and if they meet in the conference finals, he knows it would be an uphill battle..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

murphy is a good addition, i'm still sad over the perk trade though. as a gm i can see why ainge made the move, but there is no way in my opinion that the moves they made this year have made them better THIS year. perks toughness and chemistry with the starters is irreplaceable. u can't count on shaq, and everyone's overhyping him too since he had some good games with rondo this year. let's not forget how perk ate him for lunch in the conference semis last year. anyway, now 2 moves left, it's a shoe in one of them will be a 3 point guy, either kapono, or butler, and the other i would have to think point guard since delonte is injury prone, and bradley has 0 offense.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you could always take a look at who and how many people on the roster play at his position. he'll be a ghost. 

plus they can beat them with perkins gone now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't be saying that till it actually happens. Maybe he would rather win a championship and sacrifice some minutes. It's a toss up really who would win, he's obviously stated who he thinks the better team is.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

toss up between miami and boston? more like tossed right to boston.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't go that far. That's basically saying they'd beat them in a 7 game sweep.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's just saying they'll win. miami's not a series perks absence will be as missed. against the lakers, orlando, spurs, bulls is when it will i think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's if Miami gets to play Boston.

I'd bet any money that Chicago knocks Miami out second round.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> you could always take a look at who and how many people on the roster play at his position. he'll be a ghost.
> 
> plus they can beat them with perkins gone now.


Nah, I'd say Murphy will play behind KG and Kristic will play behind Shaq with Big Baby playing a bit of both positions depending how the game is going..If Kristic is doing bad you'll probably see Baby & Murphy playing main back up minutes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> you could always take a look at who and how many people on the roster play at his position. he'll be a ghost.
> 
> plus they can beat them with perkins gone now.


Even though they lost to the Celtics twice without Perk now all of a sudden that he's gone they can beat them? GTFO. Are you delusional?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> you could always take a look at who and how many people on the roster play at his position. he'll be a ghost.
> 
> plus they can beat them with perkins gone now.


I think he wants a championship and going to Boston gives him the best chance possible to do that, between those two teams.

Perkins had nothing to do with the wins over the Heat, he didn't even play. Rondo is what gives Boston the big advantage over the Heat, him and their really deep bench.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think he wants a championship and going to Boston gives him the best chance possible to do that, between those two teams.
> 
> Perkins had nothing to do with the wins over the Heat, he didn't even play. Rondo is what gives Miama the big advantage over the Heat, him and their really deep bench.


For once I agree with you. Plus this isn't 2001, I don't really think an out of his prime Mike Bibby is really that much of an upgrade on the PG for the Heat. I mean, just because he's better than Chalmers doesn't mean that he's the savior for the PG position as some people are trying to make it seem.

Corey Brewer might sign with the Celtics, I think that would be a good pickup. It would definitely help the lack of depth on their frontcourt bench.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Umm is anyone else watching the Magic game? If so, can you explain to me how one person can take a shot and another player get a and 1 opportunity with the shot counting? And no, it wasn't a T.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't even say Bibby is better than Chalmers at this point. The both shoot 3s but I'd say Chalmers is far more active defensively. Bibby is just more experienced, which they need more of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Rose for someone doesn't get the MVP then it should Howard. This guy is unstoppable this year, and his teammates aren't performing as they should, if they were this team would probably have the best or second best record in the East.

And lol @ Turk getting a T and ejected while on the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good game going on in Orlando.

*Edit: *Anderson is so good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This incarnation of the Chicago Bulls far exceeds any team prior to it to me. I love this squad - even more than those of the Jordan era. Such an awesome job done by Thibadeou this season. He created an excellent system for the team in regards to everyone having a role, everyone knowing when they are entering the game, how long they are playing for, etc,. The faith he has in his bench just goes to show you why the team chemistry is so fluent.

We obviously have arguably the MVP of the association in Derrick Rose. First class attitude, loves the game, and IS the most humble superstar in the league today. D-Rose's persona embodies everything a sports-town looks for in their franchise player! Plus, his play is off the charts this year. Even when he is having poor shooting games, he steps up in the clutch and closes games out in the 4th.

Noah is a modern day Dennis Rodman with a more developed offensive game. Boozer's energy, confidence, and abilities give the Bulls another dimension that they haven't had since an early Elton Brand at the start of the century. Deng, as unheralded and unloved as he is, might be our #1 perimeter defensive player and a great 3rd scoring option. Asik brings toughness, grit, rebounding, size, and superb defensive rotation of the bench. And Brewer and Korver are serviceable.

Much like the rest of Chicago, the only thing I am not in favor of is Keith Bogans. Bogans needs to be extinguished but oh well. It's working now for the Bulls (though I think it's despite Bogans not necessarily because he contributes anything to the cause). High hopes for this team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jameer's a Knick killer. 20 of his 23 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jameer's killing right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wish he was this aggressive all of the time; he's just too passive in general.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> *This incarnation of the Chicago Bulls far exceeds any team prior to it to me.* I love this squad - even more than those of the Jordan era. Such an awesome job done by Thibadeou this season. He created an excellent system for the team in regards to everyone having a role, everyone knowing when they are entering the game, how long they are playing for, etc,. The faith he has in his bench just goes to show you why the team chemistry is so fluent.
> 
> We obviously have arguably the MVP of the association in Derrick Rose. First class attitude, loves the game, and IS the most humble superstar in the league today. D-Rose's persona embodies everything a sports-town looks for in their franchise player! Plus, his play is off the charts this year. Even when he is having poor shooting games, he steps up in the clutch and closes games out in the 4th.
> 
> ...



First of all LMFAO @ you saying this Bulls team is better than Jordan's Bulls. Did you already forget the 6 championships and 72 win season?

Secondly, Noah is nothing to Rodman when it comes to rebounding and his awesome defense. The guy was 6'6" and yet shutdown other forwards while out rebounding nearly everyone and Noah's offensive game is nothing special either. Noah is becoming one of best defensive big men, but he still isn't at Rodman's level.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Noah's 1-on-1 post D is weak.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago is overrated imo..Yeah they have a few wins over the top teams but I still don't see them making it out of the 1st round..Their offense is average and defense isn't good enough to hide their weaknesses on offense imo..I thought they'd lose to the Knicks in the 1st round even before the trade and don't think much different now


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs playing like absolute shit tonite. They are going to need a miracle.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Are you delusional?


iirc, you had the 'fail' logo in your avatar when they struggled for a brief period of time early in the season. weren't you also the same guy in the offseason thread last summer that said they wouldn't be a threat whatsoever?

look how that turned out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> iirc, you had the 'fail' logo in your avatar when they struggled for a brief period of time early in the season. weren't you also the same guy in the offseason thread last summer that said they wouldn't be a threat whatsoever?
> 
> look how that turned out.


Yeah I did have the fail logo but I never said they wouldn't be a threat.

Once again, they will lose to the Bulls in the second round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> iirc, you had the 'fail' logo in your avatar when they struggled for a brief period of time early in the season. weren't you also the same guy in the offseason thread last summer that said they wouldn't be a threat whatsoever?
> 
> look how that turned out.


Why is it whenever someone calls you out on something stupid you said, you just reply with something they said a long time ago instead of backing up your original comment?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he's talking about being delusional, his opinions on the heat are delusional

i keep it relevant

since when is saying miami can beat boston stupid now?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why is it stupid now? It isn't really I guess, but you saying now Perkins is gone that they can beat them is pretty stupid because they beat the Heat on all their previous meetings without Perkins.

They aren't beating Boston, you need depth and a good coach that can come up with strategies on how to stop the other team, the Heat have neither.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> First of all LMFAO @ you saying this Bulls team is better than Jordan's Bulls. Did you already forget the 6 championships and 72 win season?
> 
> Secondly, Noah is nothing to Rodman when it comes to rebounding and his awesome defense. The guy was 6'6" and yet shutdown other forwards while out rebounding nearly everyone and Noah's offensive game is nothing special either. Noah is becoming one of best defensive big men, but he still isn't at Rodman's level.


Are you void in the head? When did I say they were better? Please point that out. 

I was speaking solely on the fact of rallying behind the team and feeling captivated to support them. Why shouldn't I enjoy Derrick Rose more than Jordan because of his play and based upon the difference in lifestyles they lived from one another? 

And Noah is a modern Dennis Rodman, how can you not see the comparison? Nobody in today's NBA is as comparable to Rodman as Noah. Hate to tell you, Rodman didn't shut anyone down. He was a great rebounder, not a great defender. Lacked length and wasn't a true lockdown player. Noah is far and away a better player. Better motor, better ball handling, extremely good passer for his position, underrated offensive game, outstanding rebounder. Is he a better rebounder than Rodman or a better defender? Not in my opinion. However, he isn't as idiotic (though Noah has had his share of off the court incidents).

Dumb fucks like you are the reason why people wont post on forums. You misconstrue everything and put your own spin on things. I shouldn't of even had the dignity to respond.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> *This incarnation of the Chicago Bulls far exceeds any team prior to it to me.* I love this squad - even more than those of the Jordan era. Such an awesome job done by Thibadeou this season. He created an excellent system for the team in regards to everyone having a role, everyone knowing when they are entering the game, how long they are playing for, etc,. The faith he has in his bench just goes to show you why the team chemistry is so fluent.
> 
> We obviously have arguably the MVP of the association in Derrick Rose. First class attitude, loves the game, and IS the most humble superstar in the league today. D-Rose's persona embodies everything a sports-town looks for in their franchise player! Plus, his play is off the charts this year. Even when he is having poor shooting games, he steps up in the clutch and closes games out in the 4th.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the regular season is the regular season, you still can't seem to grasp that.

we could always go with that logic and say the grizzlies/cavs/clippers could eliminate you in the postseason though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Apparently the Nets and Raptors are playing back-to-back in England this weekend. That's one hell of a good matchup!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> .


Touche. Thought I elaborated more. My mistake on that. I now see why my comments were sought as what they were.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so lucky those games aren't on pay per view


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> the regular season is the regular season, you still can't seem to grasp that.
> 
> we could always go with that logic and say the grizzlies/cavs/clippers could eliminate you in the postseason though.


1. I said you were delusional because you said that now that Perkins is gone the Heat can beat the Celtics despite the fact that the Celtics have already beat the Heat on more than one occasion without Perk.
2. I hate the whole regular season is the regular season excuse. Name one team in recent history that has won a championship that had the same amount of wins as losses against +.500 teams. 2009-10 Lakers were 29-19, 2008-09 Lakers were 30-13, 07-08 Celtics were 29-15, 06-07 Spurs were 21-15, you get the point.

Edit: Holy shit the Spurs let Tony Allen score 20. Is that his career-high?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> the regular season is the regular season, you still can't seem to grasp that.
> 
> we could always go with that logic and say the grizzlies/cavs/clippers could eliminate you in the postseason though.


I grasp what your saying, but when two top teams are playing each other they usually play they're hardest. It shows how they'll matchup and how well they can defend the other team's top players. I don't see why you can't grasp the fact that Heat has a terrible, and by terrible I mean the league's worst, bench and the Celtics are able to shutdown either Wade or Lebron and force the other to do everything which won't led to wins. They will also be outcoached in every game, thatis never good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree on the outcoached part.

Tom Thibodeau, Doc Rivers, Phil Jackson, Gregg Poppovich, Mike D'Antoni are all way superior coaches than Erik Spoelstra and it shows when they play each other.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn near every coach is better than Spoelstra.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I personally think Celtics are a bad matchup for the Heat because Miami in a half court offense is brutal and Boston's D thrives on that, not to mention I still believe Boston's depth supersedes Miami's..LeBron will get his, but it seems Wade just can't figure out how to do anything against Boston. Miami will have to try to find a definitive advantage somewhere on the court and it won't be inside, it won't be with perimeter shooting, it won't be with defense and it won't be with their bench play. Miami's only real shot is if they run Boston out of the gym which Boston does a decent job of doing themselves so unless Miami makes a drastic change to their philosophy or something against Boston and creating some advantages for themselves, I think Boston will pretty much manhandle the Heat in 5-6 games..Could be wrong but that's just how I feel about it at the moment..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would say that the top 5 worst benches in the league are, in no particular order.
Bobcats
Cavaliers
Heat
Nets
Timberwolves


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hornets, Knicks, Bulls, Thunder and Hawks have pretty bad benches too imo...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rockets have beaten the Trailblazers pretty handedly tonight. Big game for Lowry.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Rockets have beaten the Trailblazers pretty handedly tonight. Big game for Lowry.


Lights out shooting, or what I would call, "fluky" shooting. Kyle Lowry? Really? He jacked up 8 threes tonight. It's one of those things that this game could have been really bad for the Rockets b/c of their long range shooting or really good. 

The Blazers have the worst three point defense in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They were only 8/22 from downtown though, nothing earth shattering. That's how they do it though, Martin, Lowry, Lee and Budinger are going to shoot a lot of 3s. They win and lose by it, I would have to agree there most of the time combined with at the free throw line. I wouldn't really consider Lowry fluky though, he's been playing pretty good since Brooks originally was injured.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jose Calderon went off tonight. 22 points, 16 assists, and 7 rebounds. Still too inconsistent for my liking but his assist totals have been good lately.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Calderon proving me wrong again.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i dont like toronto's bipolarness


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland is taking it from San Antonio tonight. 

gonna make it rain, those kids are.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Cleveland beats the Spurs then they can add to their list of the victims: The Celtics, The Lakers, The Knicks (Post Melo Trade), and I honestly hope the Cavs beat the Heat in the rematch in Cleveland. I hope for the Cleveland's fans sake.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizards are going to knock off the warriors


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So are the Kings still debating if they wanna relocate?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah. The deadline to submit relocation plans was yesterday, but they got an extension until April 18th, or something around there. 



IMPULSE said:


> wizards are going to knock off the warriors


Now without Flip, they're not.

Corey Brewer to the Mavs, btw.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

half the team dislikes him anyway


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's a good guy. Better than Spoelstra. Everyone in the division is, really.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man i really hope they come to Anaheim, would be nice to get to see all of there games.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> He's a good guy. Better than Spoelstra. Everyone in the division is, really.


only good guy that was on the wizards left to raise sharks in orlando. faking an injury so nick young can play was the highlight of gilbert's season in all seriousness. this has nothing to do w/ the wizards or saunders but they are irrelevant. spoelstra isn't that bad, detroit's coach won that for the stunt his players pulled.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



IMPULSE said:


> only good guy that was on the wizards left to raise sharks in orlando. faking an injury so nick young can play was the highlight of gilbert's season in all seriousness. this has nothing to do w/ the wizards or saunders but they are irrelevant. spoelstra isn't that bad, detroit's coach won that for the stunt his players pulled.


You calling Wall bad? Spoelstra is the third worst coach in the league only behind the Piston's and King's coach. If he was at all good his team would be able to close out quarters and games a lot better than they do.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



IMPULSE said:


> only good guy that was on the wizards left to raise sharks in orlando. faking an injury so nick young can play was the highlight of gilbert's season in all seriousness. this has nothing to do w/ the wizards or saunders but they are irrelevant. spoelstra isn't that bad, detroit's coach won that for the stunt his players pulled.


Gilbert fucking sucks and Wall owns, bro.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You calling Wall bad? Spoelstra is the third worst coach in the league only behind the Piston's and King's coach. If he was at all good his team would be able to close out quarters and games a lot better than they do.


i don't care for wall or anyone that comes out of kentucky. i was calling gilbert arenas a stand up individual and entertaining character, i don't care about what he does on the court. john wall does dances and gilbert pulls out guns. if i felt gilbert was a good player than my favorite highlight of his would be better than him faking a injury in pre season basketball.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wall is garbage..

Saunders is a push over which is why he had issues in Detroit..Players ran that team based off of pure ego


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Wall's garbage, then what the hell is average? CP3?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wish the wizards would have traded one of their young assets. can't wait till wall leaves washington.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't say Wall is garbage but he definitely hasn't lived up to the hype around him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Wall is garbage..
> 
> Saunders is a push over which is why he had issues in Detroit..Players ran that team based off of pure ego


He's averaging 15 points with 9 assists. That is not at all bad for a rookie point guard. His stats are similar to that of Paul's when he was a rookie. Calling a 19 year old garbage when he has as much potential as Wall is just stupid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think people still think he's a pussy for missing some of the games he did. Saying he was just hurting and not actually injured. The never-ending debate in sports, hurt vs. injured.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't understand what people were expecting from him. He's had a fantastic rookie season, imo. I love the kid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I certainly wouldn't consider him awful. He's a stat stuffer. He needs to improve FG%, FT% and 3P% but he's far from Brandon Jennings bet there so I wouldn't worry too much about it, it'll improve. Turnovers need to go down there. He's a rookie though, give the guy a break and look at the positives there are a lot of them. Like I said though, I'm sure a lot of the "haters" are just questioning his toughness.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Most players shot really poorly as rookies, including superstars like Lebron, Melo, and CP3. It takes awhile to get used to the much better defense in the NBA and I'm sure he'll get there as well. TOs are mostly because of his poor judgement or him having to basically always have the ball due to his team's shittyness.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I remember when I said that Evan Turner was gonna be the standout player of this draft class.

Boy was I wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Man i really hope they come to Anaheim, would be nice to get to see all of there games.


Kings should head midwest...Seems that alot of places in the Midwest want a team so bad, they'll support a team regardless of team success


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nearly everyone in the last draft has been pretty underwhelming. Turners on the bench, Cousins has a terrible shot selection and attitude problem that goes along with his foul troubles, Favors hasn't really gotten much playing time, and Wall has missed a lot games due to him being hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Evan Turner is still adjusting to not being THE GUY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just went on NBA.com and I didn't even remember that today is the 49th anniversary of Wilt Chamberlain's 100 point game.

E.T.'s struggles are nothing compared to the #2 pick in 2009. Talk about a bust.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I no longer look at that game as the best ever single game accomplishment after finding out of the gimmicky fashion that he obtained that accomplishment. Still an amazing accomplishment, just don't think of it as big as I once thought it to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I no longer look at that game as the best ever single game accomplishment after finding out of the gimmicky fashion that he obtained that accomplishment. Still an amazing accomplishment, just don't think of it as big as I once thought it to be.


What'd he do?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> They were only 8/22 from downtown though, nothing earth shattering. That's how they do it though, Martin, Lowry, Lee and Budinger are going to shoot a lot of 3s. They win and lose by it, I would have to agree there most of the time combined with at the free throw line. I wouldn't really consider Lowry fluky though, he's been playing pretty good since Brooks originally was injured.


He's a streaky shooter, that's all he is. 

It baffles me that so many teams leave good three point shooters open because they feel the need to help out on guys driving to the basket when it's not needed. There's only a select few where you need to do this: Lebron, Kobe, Melo, Deron, etc. When someone is driving to the lane the odds are they will either: 1) Miss the shot/layup attempt, 2) Make it, 3) Draw a Foul where at best they will make 2 points, 4) Or get charged with an offensive foul. I would much rather take my chances with that than to have a good shooter have an open look at a three pointer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> What'd he do?


Nevermind, I thought I heard once that they were fouling Chamberlain just so he wouldn't shoot. Instead they were fouling everyone else in the last couple of minutes to ensure that he wouldn't get the ball and score 100 points. Well then I once again think it is incredible that he did that, even though he was only as unstoppable as he was because of his height and ability to post so well when nobody, but Russell, knew how to stop players in the post.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nevermind, I thought I heard once that they were fouling Chamberlain just so he wouldn't shoot. Instead they were fouling everyone else in the last couple of minutes to ensure that he wouldn't get the ball and score 100 points. Well then I once again think it is incredible that he did that, even though he was only as unstoppable as he was because of his height and ability to post so well when nobody, but Russell, knew how to stop players in the post.


I agree. I respect what he did and think it's an amazing feat but I think his height and the other players inability to defend him played a major part.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He's a streaky shooter, that's all he is.
> 
> It baffles me that so many teams leave good three point shooters open because they feel the need to help out on guys driving to the basket when it's not needed. There's only a select few where you need to do this: Lebron, Kobe, Melo, Deron, etc. When someone is driving to the lane the odds are they will either: 1) Miss the shot/layup attempt, 2) Make it, 3) Draw a Foul where at best they will make 2 points, 4) Or get charged with an offensive foul. I would much rather take my chances with that than to have a good shooter have an open look at a three pointer.


What you talking about? It has as much to do with the player on offense as it does with who is on defence. There's way more situations for a mismatch than a few elite players as there's always liabilities on defence. It's called help defence and double teams.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sasha pavlovic? they could've done better by doing nothing. he is a ceritified bum. 3 point shooter who can't shoot. i wanted them to go after old friend justin reed, he got arrested again though, damn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How the hell can you diss the Celtics for signing Sasha Pavlovic but then suggest Justin Reed who is an even bigger bum than Pavlovic that hasn't played in an NBA game in over three years.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i was a big reed mark, and his on ball defense is outstanding, which is why they wanted to sign brewer.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> What you talking about? It has as much to do with the player on offense as it does with who is on defence. There's way more situations for a mismatch than a few elite players as there's always liabilities on defence. It's called help defence and double teams.


I agree. But I'm talking about teams using help defense on players where it's not needed. For instance on Friday Night there were times where the Blazers would use help defense when Aaron Afflalo was driving with the ball. To me that's a bait strategy by the offensive team to lure in a defender for the open three look. 

A great time to double team is when the ball goes into the post and the defender is at arm lengths with the post man and his own man on the perimeter. At that point if the defender is good enough he can make the adjustments to go whichever way is needed. But when someone is driving and they help out, their momentum will not allow to readjust in that quick instance to cover the three.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics signed Sasha? Mann...Ainge is on that Charlie Sheen, I'm convinced


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Celtics signed Sasha? Mann...Ainge is on that Charlie Sheen, I'm convinced


Yeah. Once Brewer decided to sign with Dallas, they signed Pavlovic. I was pissed but I don't think he'll get that much PT so I got over it. But I still think they were better off leaving the roster as it was.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i was hoping for rasual, pavlovic was one of the few guys i've seen play in the nba who i thought truly sucked. i doubt he'll even get wafers minutes anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If they wanted a shooter so bad they should've traded for one imo..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'll tell u who isn't a shooter, jeff green. i think he has 4 air balls since joining the team already. murphy's career pecentage is actually really high, almost 40%.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I agree. But I'm talking about teams using help defense on players where it's not needed. For instance on Friday Night there were times where the Blazers would use help defense when Aaron Afflalo was driving with the ball. To me that's a bait strategy by the offensive team to lure in a defender for the open three look.
> 
> A great time to double team is when the ball goes into the post and the defender is at arm lengths with the post man and his own man on the perimeter. At that point if the defender is good enough he can make the adjustments to go whichever way is needed. But when someone is driving and they help out, their momentum will not allow to readjust in that quick instance to cover the three.


Yes, that is a strategy teams use. I was just pointing out there's far more situations worth helping than against the guys you mentioned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Celtics signed Sasha? Mann...Ainge is on that Charlie Sheen, I'm convinced


Still laughing & the Perk trade. Trading Erden + Harangody for a 2nd was stupid, as well. It'll be the 33rd pick, but still.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i fail to see how John Wall is average, or trash. he's on a trash team, but 15 ppg and 9 apg is still very good stats for a rookie. he's also what, the 5th youngest player on the league? he needs to improve his shooting but as mentioned before this is a common rookie thing.



notorious_187 said:


> I remember when I said that Evan Turner was gonna be the standout player of this draft class.
> 
> Boy was I wrong.


ugh.



JM said:


> Evan Turner is still adjusting to not being THE GUY.


eventually, the Sixers are going to want Evan Turner to be THE GUY. otherwise there was no point drafting him. one big thing the Sixers are missing is a scorer. Iggy can score but he's more of a secondary position. we drafted Evan Turner hoping for star quality, hoping for another all-star.

Evan Turner, while disappointing, has not even been playing that bad. His shooting has been inconsistent but he's had some good nights, and he provides good defense and hustle. plus the kid has moves. he's broken a couple ankles, he just never finishes cuz he misses the shot after. but i like him, he just needs to continue to grow. and hopefully next year when the Sixers put him in our starting line-up he gets through some of the growing pains.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm really starting to dislike Chris Paul on my fantasy squad...Is he ever gonna score at least 10 points again? smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Suns commentators acted as if they wanted to shoot Rondo in the head when he shot a three when the buzzer went off to end the game despite the fact the Celtics were up by 13. Hell they were cheering Jared Dudley on for fouling Rondo on the shot.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

where the fuck was chris paul tonight? just sleeping through the game? he got out-balled by Toney Douglas. 

Denver is headed to another win tonight. haven't really been missing Melo too much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Either CP3 isn't trying anymore or he really doesn't want to shoot. 16 PPG is completly unreasonable for a guy that is one of the best PGs in the game and is actually able to shoot. The worst part of it all is that he isn't even averaging as many assists as he was when he was scoring over 20, the guy really has to step his game up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I don't understand what people were expecting from him. He's had a fantastic rookie season, imo. I love the kid.


i expected him to be on another team


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe cp3 is just taking it easy till hes a free agent? idk. Just a guess. But he seems like to much of a competitor for that.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Suns' bench are outstanding. Much like last season. I hated that the Suns traded Dragic but Brooks tonight impressed the helluva of me. 

Chris Paul obviously wants to leave. And how the hell did Curry get 9 rebounds? Last game he had 10 rebounds!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If CP3 wants to get himself traded next year to a true contender then he should start playing unreal basketball. Melo wanted to get traded but the Knicks made no moves, so Melo played outstanding in like 10 straight game before getting traded. He made himself seem worth as much as they were giving up, so they did it, and it was also obviously because he said he might resign and had meetings with the Nets. Everyone knows what he is capable of, but if he doesn't try and put up the stats then nobody will want to give up a lot to get him. Kobe was doing the same thing when he wanted to get traded, and Bulls, or whatever team, would have probably done a major trade too if Lakers didn't get Pau.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul took 7 shots, Tony Douglas made 10..That says it all..smh


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

heat officially acquire bibby


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder how they will allot the minutes between him and Chalmers seeing as they are kinda clones offensively and Chalmers is probably better defensively. It'll depend on the game I'm sure.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good for Bibby. Guy is due to win a championship.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^His best shot was with Sac-Town..That was as close to a almost given as he could ever get


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Those "we want ..." chants by NYK fans are pathetic, atm they basically chant it at every good player they think should play for them, what about booing oppositing players instead of riding their jockstrap (mr. LeBron James jockstrap in the past, then Melo, now CP3...). Thta's a true pathetic approach to your team imo, chanting for the other teams guys instead of be happy with guys like Andy Rautins (or Eddy Curry, rip)


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Bibby might be "due," but going to Miami won't do anything, considering they're not winning a Championship.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



-Extra- said:


> Those "we want ..." chants by NYK fans are pathetic, atm they basically chant it at every good player they think should play for them, what about booing oppositing players instead of riding their jockstrap (mr. LeBron James jockstrap in the past, then Melo, now CP3...). Thta's a true pathetic approach to your team imo, chanting for the other teams guys instead of be happy with guys like Andy Rautins (or Eddy Curry, rip)


It's your opinion versus their money, their money wins because they paid for their seats and can say whatever the fuck they want lol.

Expecting Miami to beat Orlando and Denver to continue playing successfully without Melo and Billups tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watchign Bibby defend Jameer should be rather hilarious tonight, assuming he's as aggressive as last game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Magic (especially Jameer & Q-Rich) play anything like they played against the Knicks, then I'm expecting an Orlando win tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Watchign Bibby defend Jameer should be rather hilarious tonight, assuming he's as aggressive as last game.


If LeBron puts up 50 again, then it won't really matter how Bibby guards him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I doubt Bibby will play anymore than 15-20 minutes tonight anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dont know why these analysts think Bibby is a gamechanger.

Kenny Smith is praising him like he's still mid-20s in Sac-town still. At least Charles is here to bring him back down to Earth.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't really get it either. 

I really hope Miami doesn't jump on this guys dick and have him starting and playing big minutes over Chalmers in a few games. It's not like either of them are going to get any shots and Chalmers is better defensively.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A lot of people are overrating Bibby like they got a time machine and brought the Mike Bibby from 2001-02 in.

Hoping for a Nuggets win tonight but I think the Jazz might get the win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jameer's going hard. Love it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at Magic's defense for letting Wade and James go 17-20.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

orlando's getting raped. someone should try doing that defense thing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hedo might as well get himself ejected again to save himself the embarrassment of getting owned by Lebron on every play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It'll be interesting to see how the Heat do with 10 straight +.500 teams, it'll be interesting to see if they can finally have a winning record against teams that are currently +.500.

I will never understand why it seems like almost every Miami Heat game I watch I see so many empty stands.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't JRich go crazy from the 3 last time too and that's how they got the lead down to 3? Lets see if they can get a comeback done this time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Down to nine. This one isn't over just yet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the Heat do with 10 straight +.500 teams, it'll be interesting to see if they can finally have a winning record against teams that are currently +.500.
> 
> I will never understand why it seems like almost every Miami Heat game I watch I see so many empty stands.


South Florida always been like that..They did it when the Heat made their championship run, it happenedhen the Marlins made their world series run..Same for the Rays..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Richardson is carrying this Magic team on his back. 6-8 from the 3 is just amazing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

J-RICH!!!!

Gilbert Arenas has been annoying me the whole game. He's fallen off so bad. It's not Steve Francis bad but still.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do you believe in Magic? I fucking do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic take the lead!!!

I take that back what I said about Arenas. Maybe he's still got it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eric Spo the worst coach in the league because of exactly this. His team losses big leads, they have trouble finishing off teams, and are a lot of trouble beating +.500 teams. If your team is struggling and lossing a big lead, call a timeout and do something about it. You're not Phil Jackson and your team isn't the Lakers, they won't fix themselves.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Magic take the lead!!!
> 
> I take that back what I said about Arenas. Maybe he's still got it.


Nah, Gil does suck. He made a couple huge shots, but he's still regressed extremely.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Exactly. This is what I was saying. The whole time the Magic were on the run I kept on thinking to myself after every Magic bucket. "Ok so he's gonna call a timeout now, right?"

Spoelstra is a horrible coach and I honestly won't be surprised if he doesn't return next year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WTF is going on.

wasn't it 73-49 Heat?

Could be a horrible loss for the Heat here ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolheat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. This is what I was saying. The whole time the Magic were on the run I kept on thinking to myself after every Magic bucket. "Ok so he's gonna call a timeout now, right?"
> 
> Spoelstra is a horrible coach and I honestly won't be surprised if he doesn't return next year.


It is the same why I don't consider Wade and Lebron better than Kobe. They aren't clutch in any way, in fact they are terrible when it comes to close games.

YOU STILL AIN'T CLUTCH LEBRON! lol at Bosh taking the first shot possible and bricking it. Lebron's was worse though because he was wide open.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know all the Heat fans feel shitty right now.

Where's Rock Bottom at?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Spoelstra has BOSH take the fucking three? :lmao

Such a garbage coach on the worst-performing clutch team in the NBA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And they lose lolololol

A big win for the Orlanda Magic as well as Troy Murphy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He is still trying to convince himself the regular season doesn't matter even though Magic are terrible against over 500 teams and even worse against top teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This game right here just proved why the Heat won't win the championship this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Makes last night's loss to the Hawks for the Bulls, that much worse now. Damnit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami can't win unless Bosh Wade and LeBron all contribute



to me after Miami let Orlando come back it really didn't matter if Miami won or lost the game because they already gave Orlando hope regardless of the outcome..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I laughed at when Arenas did John Cena you can't see me chant after hitting a 3. Great comeback tonight, total meltdown by the Heat though. why they hell would you let Bosh try the game tying three, i could understnad Wade of Lebron but Bosh?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I know all the Heat fans feel shitty right now.
> 
> Where's Rock Bottom at?


im a raptor.

and bosh is an underrated 3 point shooter, he made a number of clutch shots from the arc early in the season but yeah, heat collapse/lbj's miss at the end was inexcusable. they've been anti clutch for a while now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> im a raptor.
> 
> and bosh is an underrated 3 point shooter, he made some clutch shots early in the season but yeah, heat collapse/lbj's miss at the end was inexcusable. they've been anti clutch for a while now.


Aww shit.

Well whoever's a Heat fan. I was about to turn my T.V. off at halftime because I thought the Heat were gonna coast to another easy victory over Orlando but I'm happy I decided not to turn it off. Once the fourth quarter started and the Magic were only down by four, I knew they would come back and win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami needs to perform a search & rescue mission for Chris Bosh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> im a raptor.
> 
> and bosh is an underrated 3 point shooter, he made a number of clutch shots from the arc early in the season but yeah, heat collapse/lbj's miss at the end was inexcusable. they've been anti clutch for a while now.


You may be a Raptor, but you also support/defend the Heat a lot. Its probably because you like Wade, Lebron, and Bosh but when you like the only 3 players that matter on a team you may as well call yourself a fan.

I recall him making only 1 clutch shot with the game on the line, and he is not at all an underrated 3 point shooter, he really is not good enough to be taking game deciding 3s. If coach Spo can't make a better final play than that then he really should be released ASAP.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

not going to lie ... kinda glad Bosh didn't end up in Chicago. He doesn't look like a player worth a max deal ... then again, neither does Boozer.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well as a heat fan this hurts. But they had to throw it in to bosh because we had no time outs and it was about to be a 5 second violation . Why he shot it? i have no idea. we got 2 clean looks and could not hit them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is HeatWave not a heat fan? I guess I'm just going to the name.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You may be a Raptor, but you also support/defend the Heat a lot. Its probably because you like Wade, Lebron, and Bosh but when you like the only 3 players that matter on a team you may as well call yourself a fan.
> 
> I recall him making only 1 clutch shot with the game on the line, and he is not at all an underrated 3 point shooter, he really is not good enough to be taking game deciding 3s. If coach Spo can't make a better final play than that then he really should be released ASAP.


I was thinking that when they showed a shot of Riley during the Magic's comeback that Spo was on borrowed time if he doesn't bring a title to Miami in the next two years. I could see if they have a early playoff exit that he's gone.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*










why does Wade never shoots in clutch moments anymore???


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm thinking of throwing my name in to replace Spo. I really do think I'm more qualified.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Miami needs to perform a search & rescue mission for Chris Bosh


If I were Lebron or Wade ... or hell even Pat Riley ...

I'd grab Bosh by his jersey and scream in his face until he quit taking 18 footers and started banging inside.

Dear Chris , 
You are 6'10. Take a fucking hook shot once or twice.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Is HeatWave not a heat fan? I guess I'm just going to the name.


My username is just a username, nothing behind it..I have no NBA team, but I also have no issues with the Heat..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WutChagonnadobrother go pick your players in the drafts.

Anyone else like Nuggets balanced attack on offense without any stars. I think its kind of more interesting to watch when you don't know who is going to have the big night and take the most shots.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat coach is really awful. I think if the Heat had a real coach that team would be doing so much more damage. Come crunch time, that team I don't think will perform. LeBron always has been a choker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If I were Lebron or Wade ... or hell even Pat Riley ...
> 
> I'd grab Bosh by his jersey and scream in his face until he quit taking 18 footers and started banging inside.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

didn't Bosh shoot like 1 for 18 a few nights back? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BallinGid said:


> Well as a heat fan this hurts. But they had to throw it in to bosh because we had no time outs and it was about to be a 5 second violation . Why he shot it? i have no idea. we got 2 clean looks and could not hit them.


Heat are garbage bro, give it up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*










Facial expression = Psychological defeat


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If I were Lebron or Wade ... or hell even Pat Riley ...
> 
> I'd grab Bosh by his jersey and scream in his face until he quit taking 18 footers and started banging inside.
> 
> ...


He's soft, and he'll always be soft. He's not a man, unlike Dwight Howard.

I'd ask somebody to please start considering the Magic a legitimate title contender, but I kind of like it better this way. Nobody thinks you can win a title without having multiple superstars and a bunch of scrubs anymore. Everyone's overlooking the fact that both the Lakers and Celtics of the past few years had both multiple superstars _and_ excellent depth. That's how you win a title. As a team. And as a team, the Magic are very arguably the most talented, top to bottom, in the league.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Trust me, there's a reason nobody considers the Magic a legit title contender and it has nothing to do with their lack of star power


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They aren't winning a title. Living and dying by the 3 can only get you so far, and tonight they just had a really really great night. They only have one good big man, Bass is average at best, and no depth for Howard. Tell me how a bunch of shooters and Howard are going to win the title? 

Did you even see their defense against Wade and Lebron tonight? It was complete and utter shit and if Spo wasn't such an idiot by trying to get other players involved instead of the two players that were unbelievably hot they might have won. Wade and Lebron only had 11 shots after halftime.


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Trust me, there's a reason nobody considers the Magic a legit title contender and it has nothing to do with their lack of star power


Hit me then, please. Best center in the league, best 3 point shooting team in the league, very good defensively, excellent depth, and plenty of Playoff experience. And when this team plays hard, they can beat anyone, as proven in their last 3 games. Really, give me one good reason a focused Orlando Magic team can't win the title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Deaner said:


> Hit me then, please. Best center in the league, best 3 point shooting team in the league, very good defensively, excellent depth, and plenty of Playoff experience. And when this team plays hard, they can beat anyone, as proven in their last 3 games. Really, give me one good reason a focused Orlando Magic team can't win the title.


Excellent depth? Not inside..

Very good defensively? No, Dwight Howard is good defensively but that's about it

They can hit 3's, but when they're not falling, they cannot generate offense..

Dwight Howard is still limited offensively, and when your best player still has glaring flaws that can be exposed especially in the half court, you are really playing with fire..





and Kirilenko just pulled a Wesley Matthews..smh


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are pathetic. They blew their 24+ point at home and couldn't pull out with a win. They're not gonna be title contenders from the looks of this. Their Big Three can only get them far into a game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No one considers the Magic as a legit title contender because they aren't
It's Howard... that's it.
After him Orlando just hopes to god Nelson or Richardson goes off for 25+
Orlando is bad on D outside of Howard.
JJ and Hedo can't guard anyone
They have zero dept down low. What happens if Howard gets in foul trouble?
And then they have Gilbert thats hit or miss. You can't have hit or miss in the playoffs
it's hit everynight or go on vacation


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Teams that live and die on the 3 are setting themselves up for some hard times eventually. had the Magic not caught fire from the 3 they lose this game by 10 or more points. Outside of Dwight they don't really have any great defenders.


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did nobody pay attention to the job Q-Rich did on Carmelo and LeBron in back to back games, or are you just ignoring it for the sake of making your argument stronger? The Magic play team defense, with (the suddenly rejuvenated, I admit) Quintin Richardson guarding on the wing, everyone rotating, and Dwight guarding the rim, forcing teams like the Heat to settle for jumpers rather than go inside. It's not like the Magic are a bunch of streaky shooters, they're all very solid guys outside of Hibachi, good for 40-45% a night, every night. And to say that Dwight's post game is still limited, after the February he just had, and the overall season he's been having, just proves you're talking out of your ass.

The big man depth is weak, but not nearly as bad as people make it out to be. Earl Clark can play the 3, 4, and 5, and while he's a weak rebounder, he has nearly limitless potential as a defender because of his athleticism.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the job you did on LeBron? he shot what, 70% for the night? 29 points? talking about what you guys did on Carmelo really has no basis at this point, because Carmelo hasn't shot for shit since he's arrived in New York, and it's not really the defense, it's just him missing shots. 

you guys do have a good depth, but frankly, your starting five isn't much to rave about. that's really the biggest difference between the Magic and those teams you mentioned earlier in the Celtics and Lakers. Celtics and Lakers have it in their FIVE and their BENCH, you guys just have a great Center and some decent depth. 

but we can just wait until the playoffs until they get eliminated there to truly dissect what's missing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron and Wade out scored the Magic in the first half, and then totally blew it in the second half. Did the defense have something to do with it? Sure i'll give you that, but it had more with the Heat going into total meltdown mode, they should have won that game by at least 10 points had they not blown it. them going 6 plus minutes without a fg isn't all due to defense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

magic have no chance at all, only chance they had was 2 years ago when kg was down with an injury and they didn't come through. they're never getting back to the finals, and dwights not gonna resign... franchise is fucked. i hope dwight doesn't come to boston personally though, not a fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's go Bulls. Gotta win tonight.

Second game of a back-to-back, with the Magic coming off a huge emotional win.

Letdown city. I hope.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets/Raptors game from London going on right now...London stays getting punished by the NFL/NBA :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Deaner's a Magic fan? 'Bout time there was another. I need someone else w/ me. >_>



shutupchico said:


> magic have no chance at all, only chance they had was 2 years ago when kg was down with an injury and they didn't come through. they're never getting back to the finals, and dwights not gonna resign... franchise is fucked. i hope dwight doesn't come to boston personally though, not a fan.


Tell me more, Nostradamus.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nets/Raptors game from London going on right now...London stays getting punished by the NFL/NBA :lmao


For real. If we are trying to market our sports to other countries why do we send teams like these?

If we are going to send bad teams at least ship over the Clippers so they can experience Blake and have something to remember


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm @ the Nets/Raptors game right now and I'm going to the rematch tomorrow, oh shit the people in the crowd are doing the wave :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How much did you have to waste spend on the tickets?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I got them free my ex girlfriend works at the o2 arena and she gave me and frends the tickets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh. Are you/the other people aware these are two of the worst teams in the NBA?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am, but I've never been to a NBA game before.

plus free tickets.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

to be fair they're watching the future in front of their very own eyes


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

at least they got a superstar in Deron. could have been worse, if not for the trade.

"That was a difficult pass for Omer to handle...because it hit him in the hands." - hubie brown


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He got to see DeRozan have a pretty good game. It could have been far worse.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Story of the Bulls' game is the lack of perimeter defenders on Orlando. I mean, really, Turkoglu - Arenas - Nelson can't guard Rose and Deng if their lives depended on it. 

Noah playing well, too.



Mikey Damage said:


> at least they got a superstar in Deron. could have been worse, if not for the trade.
> 
> "That was a difficult pass for Omer to handle...because it hit him in the hands." - hubie brown
> 
> ...


Tirico and Hubie gel well together. It's been a pleasure (other than Hubie's constant mishandlings with the players' names).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Noah was palyign well ... then he made 3 fouls in like 8 minutes.

Oh well. Asik is a great backup.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah. I love Asik. Guy is so underrated. I'm glad he's getting more minutes now, well deserved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Asik is pretty old school which I like. He still needs to learn what he can get away with as far as what we be called and what won't. He will always be a solid per minute rebounder though with that size, I'm pretty sure he's a decent passer too. Not as good as Monroe but decent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe the Knicks are struggling against the Cavs for the third time this season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Asik is pretty old school which I like. He still needs to learn what he can get away with as far as what we be called and what won't. He will always be a solid per minute rebounder though with that size, I'm pretty sure he's a decent passer too. Not as good as Monroe but decent.


I think you highlighted the quality I like about him rather nicely. Asik's style of play is rare for a guy as slender as he is. He plays like a warrior and doesn't shy away from contact. It's good to see when the league is plagued with all these Vlade' Divac type floppers out there. I have to wonder if Noah and Big Sexy, Kurt Thomas instilled those endearing qualities in him. I'm sure he picked up on playing like a man quickly.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic and their depth really exploding tonight...........

76ers squeeze out a win, hop over .500 again. i honestly believe we're decent competition for the Knicks, and we could slip into the sixth seed if we keep playing this good. we're 28-17 in the last 45 games. it's too bad we had to have such an awful start, because it's the only reason we're not sixth already and keeping ahead over the .500 mark. nice triple double for iggy.

great game from Jeff Green tonight, first game they've had where the trade has actually made them happy i bet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The no D Knicks, are about to lose to the Cavs in the garden...Embarrassing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for the Celts tonight. I agree with Rawlin, Jeff Green played great tonight but so did Monta Ellis. Monta Ellis was killin. But in my eyes, I'd put Doug Collins as the runner-up for Coach of the Year behind Tom Thibodeau.

If Miami loses this game then they slip to 3rd place due to the Bulls win so hoping for a Spurs win tonight, but I think that's gonna happen anyway.

Come on Cavs!!!!

Edit: CAVS WIN!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Cavs beat Knicks for the third time this season.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Knicks,

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All the Cavs need is one more win and I'll collect $100.

I'd feel pretty shitty if I was a Knicks player right now.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks can't beat Cleveland, lulz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sweet baby Jesus the Spurs are killing the Heat.

The score after the 1st was 36 to 12.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks D has been terrible since the Melo trade..4 games of 105+ points they have given up in the 6 games Melo has played with the Knicks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought everyone, except RockBottom, already knew that Heat can't compete against top teams? I was expecting the Heat to get blown out against the league's best team.

Wasn't Parker suppose to be out for a month? He came back only after like a week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I thought everyone, except RockBottom, already knew that Heat can't compete against top teams? I was expecting the Heat to get blown out against the league's best team.
> 
> Wasn't Parker suppose to be out for a month? He came back only after like a week.


Yeah I knew they would get blown out. But I just didn't think it was start this early.

That's exactly what I was saying. I thought Parker was gonna be out for a while and he only missed like 2 games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I thought everyone, except RockBottom, already knew that Heat can't compete against top teams?


We were hoodwinked by thinking Orlando and LA were top teams so when the Heat beat both, we bought in...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> We were hoodwinked by thinking Orlando and LA were top teams so when the Heat beat both, we bought in...


People don't think is LA is a top team...? Can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For those watching the spurs/heat, yall see the guys dress like dumb and dumber behind the spurs bench?


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> the job you did on LeBron? he shot what, 70% for the night? 29 points? talking about what you guys did on Carmelo really has no basis at this point, because Carmelo hasn't shot for shit since he's arrived in New York, and it's not really the defense, it's just him missing shots.
> 
> you guys do have a good depth, but frankly, your starting five isn't much to rave about. that's really the biggest difference between the Magic and those teams you mentioned earlier in the Celtics and Lakers. Celtics and Lakers have it in their FIVE and their BENCH, you guys just have a great Center and some decent depth.
> 
> but we can just wait until the playoffs until they get eliminated there to truly dissect what's missing.


You do realize Q-Rich didn't start guarding LeBron until the second half, when he "mysteriously" went cold, right? And that he only played 17 minutes, to LeBron's 40? Or is that something else you overlooked?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even though I hate the Lakers, I can't even lie and say they're not a top team. Orlando, however, yeah they're not, they're just a good team but I wouldn't consider them a top team. I put Orlando in the same category as Atlanta, OKC, & Portland.

I would say that the top teams are the Celtics, Spurs, Lakers, Mavericks, & Bulls and the Heat are 1-7 against them so far so...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Deaner said:


> You do realize Q-Rich didn't start guarding LeBron until the second half, when he "mysteriously" went cold, right? And that he only played 17 minutes, to LeBron's 40? Or is that something else you overlooked?


Lebron took like 5 shots. It had nothing to do with Richardson's D, Lebron just stopped being aggressive and instead decided to do terrible fadeaway attempts; hey, maybe he is starting to become like Kobe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Even though I hate the Lakers, I can't even lie and say they're not a top team. Orlando, however, yeah they're not, they're just a good team but I wouldn't consider them a top team. I put Orlando in the same category as Atlanta, OKC, & Portland.
> 
> I would say that the top teams are the Celtics, Spurs, Lakers, Mavericks, & Bulls and the Heat are 1-7 against them so far so...


Lakers have a bad record against the top teams as well...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> We were hoodwinked by thinking Orlando and LA were top teams so when the Heat beat both, we bought in...


Lakers win when it matters, they never ever play good on Christmas. Just watch the playoffs this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Lakers have a bad record against the top teams as well...


Ok but at least the Lakers are well over .500 against teams with a winning record.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Lakers have a bad record against the top teams as well...


Lakers are repeat champions and proven winners. They have beaten all these teams in the playoffs the last couple of years and are not to be overlooked. Heat have just came together and have proven nothing against top teams. Don't compare the two ability to win when it matters, that's just stupid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Ok but at least the Lakers are well over .500 against teams with a winning record.


So if Heat had bad record against top teams but good overall record vs. teams over the .500 mark, you would consider them a top team?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Deaner said:


> You do realize Q-Rich didn't start guarding LeBron until the second half, when he "mysteriously" went cold, right? And that he only played 17 minutes, to LeBron's 40? Or is that something else you overlooked?


lol we're really gonna carry this discussion after how the magic played tonight? 

LeBron didn't shoot much in the 2nd half. and that wasn't Richardsons doing. no one can stop LeBron from actually getting the ball, but he played a passive second half. i watched the game so i was actually able to see this. he didn't mysteriously go cold, he only took like 6 shots. if you want to give richardson credit for him missing most of those, fine. still doesn't hold much weight in the actual discussion of this teams overall defense. 

and of course, you skip all the other points because everythings simply valid. Orlando just isn't championship contenders.

by the way, all that 3-point shooting you were talking about, where was it? what did they shoot, 25%? teams with good defense will shut their perimeter game down, just like the bulls did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> So if Heat had bad record against top teams but good overall record vs. teams over the .500 mark, you would consider them a top team?


I wouldn't consider them a top team but I look at them as a better team than I do now. But the thing is, there are multiple qualities that the Lakers have that make them a top team that the Heat don't have.

Oh my god I can't believe I'm defending the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe someone is trying to argue that Lakers aren't a top team. That is mind boggling.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I wouldn't consider them a top team but I look at them as a better team than I do now. But the thing is, there are multiple qualities that the Lakers have that make them a top team that the Heat don't have?
> 
> Oh my god I can't believe I'm defending the Lakers.


Whatever those qualities are, I'm guessing that if Miami doesn't match those qualities(Assuming you are going by something else besides record vs. top teams) then there are a few other teams with really good records that don't match those qualities as well..2 teams that come to mind is Bulls & Mavs..Right or wrong?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how did Knicks lose to Cavs.. AGAIN? ..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Whatever those qualities are, I'm guessing that if Miami doesn't match those qualities(Assuming you are going by something else besides record vs. top teams) then there are a few other teams with really good records that don't match those qualities as well..2 teams that come to mind is Bulls & Mavs..Right or wrong?


Wrong. The Bulls & Mavs both are clutch and both have good coaching just to name a few qualities you should have as a top team while the Heat have neither.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Whatever those qualities are, I'm guessing that if Miami doesn't match those qualities(Assuming you are going by something else besides record vs. top teams) then there are a few other teams with really good records that don't match those qualities as well..2 teams that come to mind is Bulls & Mavs..Right or wrong?


Why don't you list some qualities that the Lakers are lacking, other than their record against top teams.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bullshit calls back to back right there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wrong. The Bulls & Mavs both are clutch and both have good coaching just to name a few qualities you should have as a top team while the Heat have neither.


Umm..Im gonna wait before I say Bulls have good coaching because imo, you can't really judge a guy that hasn't been there a full season yet..He was a good assistant, but at the same time so was Mike Brown and Erik Spoelstra..Clutch? umm, I wouldn't necessarily say that, especially with Dallas and their historical mental collapses..

To me, Dallas, Miami, & maybe Chicago(Not really sold) can be placed in the same boat..Have the ability to do damage in the playoffs but kind of hard to see them in the NBA finals, but depending on certain playoff matchups, anything can happen. To me the top 5 teams are : Spurs, Celtics, Heat, Mavs, Bulls...I think right now, Celtics & Spurs are by far the 2 best teams in the NBA and I have Heat, Mavs, Bulls clumped right behind them(3-5 rankings can be ranked however, I don't really care)..I just think there is a bit of a gap between Spurs/Celtics and everyone else..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Umm..Im gonna wait before I say Bulls have good coaching because imo, you can't really judge a guy that hasn't been there a full season yet..He was a good assistant, but at the same time so was Mike Brown and Erik Spoelstra..Clutch? umm, I wouldn't necessarily say that, especially with Dallas and their historical mental collapses..
> 
> To me, Dallas, Miami, & maybe Chicago(Not really sold) can be placed in the same boat..Have the ability to do damage in the playoffs but kind of hard to see them in the NBA finals, but depending on certain playoff matchups, anything can happen. To me the top 5 teams are : Spurs, Celtics, Heat, Mavs, Bulls...I think right now, Celtics & Spurs are by far the 2 best teams in the NBA and I have Heat, Mavs, Bulls clumped right behind them(3-5 rankings can be ranked however, I don't really care)..I just think there is a bit of a gap between Spurs/Celtics and everyone else..


Make an argument as to why Lakers aren't a top team. To say they're not even top 5 is ridiculous. Celtics and Lakers are even and as for now, as long as they stay healthy, the Spurs are above them both.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not concerned w/ Orlando's loss to Chicago in the slightest.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Make an argument as to why Lakers aren't a top team.


I see them as a team that lacks athletic ability and physical toughness..and If a team is gonna lack that, they better find a way to make up for those deficiencies like the Spurs have and I don't see it right now..


Spurs looked like some freakin arsonists tonight...


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

30 point blowout! Go Spurs Go!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1) Spurs
2) Mavs
3) Bulls
4) Celtics
5) Lakers
6) Miami

Currently, imo.

You may think the Celtics should be higher but they haven't been nearly as good in 2011 as they were in 2010.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1) LA
2) Chicago
3) Boston

imo


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how on earth could you not have Spurs in the top 3?


1) Spurs
2) Celtics
3) Mavs
4) Lakers
5) Bulls

Celtics are still incredible at home, which is a very important thing when discussing playoffs. Spurs are too, but Spurs are far and away best team in the league right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat :lmao


NETS WIN YEAH DAWG


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

HeatWave the Lakers are the same team as last year, which means they have the same physical toughness and athleticism, so if they were able to win the championship last year why do you think can't do it this year. Until the West proves they can beat the Lakers in a 7 game series, it doesn't really matter how well the Mavs and Spurs are doing this season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers are straight up money when its crunch time in the postseason. Ask Derek Fisher.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The glaring issue with the Heat's loss tonight was that statistically they're one of the best defensive teams in the league..This would deserve not a push of the panic button yet, but a cause for great concern since defense is their calling card


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> how on earth could you not have Spurs in the top 3?
> 
> 
> 1) Spurs
> ...


I think the Spurs are frauds. I wouldn't be surprised if they're trumped in the second round against somebody like OKC or POR. They're 10 deep and what not but I don't like their starting line up. We will see when the playoffs role around. The pick and roll game really does expose their defense.

Bulls have defeated Miami, San Antonio, and Boston. I honestly believe the East is wide open and the Bulls team, next to Boston, is the best built team in the East. Call me a homer but as a guy who tunes into every Bulls game, I don't see many weaknesses apart from Boozer's defense and a lack of scoring from anyone other than Rose down the stretch. Luol is a lock down defender, Brewer is outstanding, Rose is good, Noah/Asik/Gibson/Kurt Thomas are superb help defenders, Asik himself is an awesome low post defender... Team rebounding is championship caliber. Needless to say, I have high hopes. 

Boston went something like 5 games over .500 in the 2nd half of the season last year and still made the finals so I'm using that logic for LA. I find the regular season meaningless for them. Until they are tested in the playoffs, then I'll consider pegging them down on my rankings.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs = Frauds? lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*

My top 6 is totally based only on the way they are currently playing. Until the Lakers are eliminated from the playoffs they are the world champions and are the best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> how on earth could you not have Spurs in the top 3?
> 
> 
> 1) Spurs
> ...


Tops teams are nearly always good at home. Playing away is what is the most important regarding the playoffs because if you don't have HCA then you'll have to win at least one game away.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I think the Spurs are frauds. I wouldn't be surprised if they're trumped in the second round against somebody like OKC or POR. They're 10 deep and what not but I don't like their starting line up. We will see when the playoffs role around. The pick and roll game really does expose their defense.
> 
> Bulls have defeated Miami, San Antonio, and Boston. I honestly believe the East is wide open and the Bulls team, next to Boston, is the best built team in the East. Call me a homer but as a guy who tunes into every Bulls game, I don't see many weaknesses apart from Boozer's defense and a lack of scoring from anyone other than Rose down the stretch. Luol is a lock down defender, Brewer is outstanding, Rose is good, Noah/Asik/Gibson/Kurt Thomas are superb help defenders, Asik himself is an awesome low post defender... Team rebounding is championship caliber. Needless to say, I have high hopes.
> 
> Boston went something like 5 games over .500 in the 2nd half of the season last year and still made the finals so I'm using that logic for LA. I find the regular season meaningless for them. Until they are tested in the playoffs, then I'll consider pegging them down on my rankings.


Boston purposely coasted though..Calculated risk..I don't see anyone purposely coasting and letting their bench and role players try to win games from here on out..Boston was probably the lone team last year that didn't need home court, but this year everyone wants it and more than likely will need it at some point


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh snap, there saying the Kings move to Anaheim is likely to happen!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Boston purposely coasted though..Calculated risk..I don't see anyone purposely coasting and letting their bench and role players try to win games from here on out..Boston was probably the lone team last year that didn't need home court, but this year everyone wants it and more than likely will need it at some point


Rondo, Pierce, Allen, and KG all only played roughly a minute less last year than this year. They weren't letting their bench finish games and they were trying, just not winning. They just did terrible all season at home last year, and were only really trying to limit KG minutes to avoid another injury to him that cost them another Finals opportunity the year before.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Spurs = Frauds? lmao


srs.

Put Duncan in the pick and roll, see what happens. No presence at the rim. If he steps out on the pick and roll, go to the rack or kick it out to a capable mid range PF (someone like Aldridge, Dirk, or anyone else with the abilitiy to convert from 18-22 ft away from the basket).

Like I said, I like their depth but when it comes down to riding your horses for 38-40+ MPG in the playoffs, that's a different story. San Antonio is a worthy contender, don't get me wrong, I just believe their record isn't going to give you a fair representation of how good they'll be in the playoffs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Boston purposely coasted though..Calculated risk..I don't see anyone purposely coasting and letting their bench and role players try to win games from here on out..Boston was probably the lone team last year that didn't need home court, but this year everyone wants it and more than likely will need it at some point


Aside from Kobe and Odom, nobody on LA has been consistently consistent or true to form. Artest took the first 2/3rd's of the season off, Bynum can't always be counted on in regards to his energy level/activity and what not. Gasol has looked uninterested at times as well.

I wouldn't say they were coasting two or so months ago, I think it would be more accurate to say they genuinely didn't care and weren't interested. Maybe there's some method to the madness, maybe not. However, I don't think the back to back champs need home court in order to do damage in the playoffs. The Lakers are battle-tested, proven, savy, and well-versed.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Tops teams are nearly always good at home. Playing away is what is the most important regarding the playoffs because if you don't have HCA then you'll have to win at least one game away.


a top team has HCA, that's why they're a top team......
Boston will almost certainly have it until at least the Finals, quite possibly the whole way. don't really see them not finishing first. although they're a good road team, i was just mentioning how exceptional they were at home.

however, speaking of road play, Chicago is barely above .500 when it comes to playing on the road, which i only noticed when i was looking at the stats last night.



also just a little fun fact, Cleveland was 48-14 last year. Heat? 43-19.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nets and Raptors going to overtime in the second game in London.

Raptors are lucky Williams didn't have his shot today or this game would have been easily over by now. Demar has been awesome in the 4th and overtime so far though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I fucking love Humpries. Been such a good FA pickup in my fantasy league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, he's been great. Was able to get great value for him in a trade when Camby got hurt. Always been a fan of the guy, will probably look to draft him next year if the guy I traded him to doesn't use him. I'd say he's earned a starter gig long term in New Jersey now that Favors was traded. 

Double overtime...alrighttttttt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I added him mid-November and haven't looked back since. He's the only FA I've kept all season; haven't traded or dropped him once. He'll definitely be a good late-round pick next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I'm playing for next year in a keeper league so when Camby got hurt I was able to trade him for awesome value. I had had him a few a few weeks before that. I tried to trade Blair right before the deadline when he was playing well a couple weeks ago, didn't work out and now he's been sucking the last little bit. Ah well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yay, triple overtime. These players are probably tired as fuck right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This game has to be staged or some shit, lmao.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No one on the Raptors is capable of hitting a game winning shot at the buzzer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In today's edition of "Yeah that's funny" Celtics have reportedly signed Carlos Arroyo...Ainge needs to chill lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Are the fans booing before the FT throw shot then cheering after a player makes it?

lol at the Farmar and Vujacic not being able to make a layup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm waiting to here a god Oh lay oh lay oh lay oh lay. Or however you'd spell that.

Raptors can't hit a shot in this overtime, ah well.

EDIT: THEY JUST CALLED TRAVIS OUTLAW CLUTCH. UH OH. IS HE CLUTCH? IS HE MORE CLUTCH THAT LBJ? WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what on Earth is the appeal for Arroyo?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Bargnani has over 10 board. If this shit goes to quadruple overtime it might just never end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> what on Earth is the appeal for Arroyo?


They most likely got him due to Delonte West's nagging injuries this season. And the fact that he's better than Avery Bradley.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

The fuck was that, Bargnani?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was all so terrible I can't believe it. A far away two fadeaway by Bargnani, did they really think it was going to work?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> what on Earth is the appeal for Arroyo?


He brings in ratings from the hispanic community


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL at Bargnani's complete lack of effort there. When you never attack the basket no one is ever going to fall for your little pivot steps. HAVE SOME HEART PLEASE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was really a horrible play set up by the Raptors. They would've been better of giving the ball back to Barbosa.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone but Bargnani really. He is not capable of doing anything in that situation as he's so predictable.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pretty epic subtle tank shot by bargnani

i applaud him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd just be pissed losing to the same team two days in a row.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> pretty epic subtle tank shot by bargnani
> 
> i applaud him


:lmao man stop with that...You should be on here preaching false hope...I used to do it with my favorite football teams all the time


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*TANKSTOCK 2011*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Raptors are really trying to tank then they're failing at that too. Not only is this a potentially bad draft year, but they're only 5th in league standings. They better hope they get lucky on lottery night.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wolves or wizards are guaranteed to win tonight so that's a plus


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rockets are beating the snot out of the Pacers tonight. Another great game for Lowry.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade just killed Boozer. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is on some other stuff man..Never thought he'd be the one making some many boneheaded plays but he does..and his defense is looking worse and worse imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, Chalmers is their clutch performer now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

STRAPPING DEM ON HIS BACK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

Miami blows _another_ lead in the 2nd half, and LeBron still isn't clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade and LeBron missed, but that loose ball foul kind of set their fate..


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami drops to like 0-9 against the top 4 in the nba.

Great game by Rose, he's my vote for mvp.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

anti clutch curse continues


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Heat were smart they would've gave Chalmers the ball since he was the one hitting the shots to keep them in the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> anti clutch curse continues


At this point, Wade and LeBron can hit all of the game winning shots that they desire in the regular season, but the fact that they only got 15 points from the non big 3 will eventually be their death sentence


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lets go Orlando Magic! I don't feel so bad losing to the Bulls now that the Heat lost to them as well.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao @ the Heat, it so fun watching them lose.








can't hit a game winner to safe his life, why not give the ball to Wade or at least run a different play from the same damn ISO all the time, lol.

and yeah, Rose has to be the favorite for MVP.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_Brain Windhorst of ESPN_



> Spoelstra said some Heat players are crying in the locker room at the moment.


hmmm..Only names that would cross my mind would be Bosh & Mike Miller


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers are killing the Spurs now and damn that dunk by Shannon Brown was sick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> _Brain Windhorst of ESPN_
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm..Only names that would cross my mind would be Bosh & Mike Miller


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron, Wade, Big Z & Bibby are not gonna cry over a regular season loss...Too many deep playoff runs for those guys to cry..Now a few others on the team may think the world is coming to an end though


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

smh @ crying over a regular season game :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad to see Matt Barnes back and even better to see Lakers killing the Spurs, now hopefully we won't pull a Miama and let them come back and win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs probably wished they saved some of those 3's from the Heat game and used them today..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs average defense might ultimately end up killing them in the playoffs if they can't pull it together by then.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Spurs average defense might end up ultimately end up killing them in the playoffs if they can't pull it together by then.


i wholeheartedly agree, this loss was a disappointment. Especially coming off a win over the Heat. Pops better have something up his sleeve for the playoffs. At least this regular season series will be a tie or 3-1 for the Spurs against the Lakers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

why would spoelstra say his players were crying? what a dumb move. now they're all gonna bottle their emotions, and act like they don't give a fuck, and play cool. bad coaching move, one that will have repercussions on his career.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That Duncan guy should start coming off the bench if he keeps BS'ing like he did today...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

His career in Miama should be over anyways. There is only one person in the Heat organization that can handle the egos of the big three and actually make them play well late in games, and that person isn't Spoelstra.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One more loss like this and Riley's gonna tell Spoelstra to pack his bags and coach the team himself.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Warriors only down by one now, last time I checked the scores, the Sixers were beating them by like 16.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chauncey just said they're gonna try to get the Knicks D a little bit above average :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami better hope the Bulls end up on the opposite side of the playoff bracket. They are a turrible matchup for them.

Great win. Rose, and Deng are fucking boss right now. Both are clutch. Both can hit big shots... a luxury in today's NBA, apparently. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No because the Celtics are gonna be the #1 seed, I think that's pretty obvious now.

If the season finishes and the Bulls are still #2 and the Heat still #3 then those two will more than likely face off in the second round unless the Knicks were to knock off Miami but all in all, I think it's gonna be Boston vs. Chicago in the Eastern Conference Finals and if it's anything like their 1st round series from 2009 then I think we're in a treat.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If the Heat were smart they would've gave Chalmers the ball since he was the one hitting the shots to keep them in the game.


Heat smart? LOLS U SILLY. No matter how much I support the Heat, they're playing retarded.

Ugh please let GSW beat the Sixers. & why are Cavs putting up good performances NOW of all times?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hence why I said *if* the Heat were smart.

Hoping for a GSW win and I hope the Cavs win tonight so I can collect $100 and win my bet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami players were apparently crying after the game. That's hilarious. The pressure is too much for them, I guess. 



> It's safe to say the Miami Heat took Sunday's loss to the Chicago Bulls harder than some of their noted fair-weather fans. According to Heat coach Erik Spoelstra, several Miami players were reduced to tears following the team's 87-86 loss to the Bulls. The defeat marked their third close loss to Chicago this season, and it tops off a frustrating week that started last Sunday with the squad's tough defeat at the hands of the New York Knicks. The Heat now have lost four in a row.
> 
> After Dwyane Wade's(notes) last-second desperation jumper rimmed out, a catatonic Heat team sulked to the locker room. The Heat's season-long clutch struggles were made even more obvious with Sunday's national TV showing while Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau said after the game that Chicago has "guys who can close."
> 
> ...


This team has major issues.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> *Bosh also told ESPN's Brian Windhorst that while he wasn't among the players who were crying, he was nearly in tears after yet another close loss.*


I'm calling BS. He was definitely one of the blubberers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hornets should've never gave up on Collision


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul's pretty much dead.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What happened to Chris Paul?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Crashed heads w/ Ramon Sessions. He was taken out on a stretcher.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And I'm guessing Sessions is fine?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not sure. He didn't look like he got much of it; CP3 took it hard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Larry Sanders & Jon Brockman are starting for the Bucks? K.G. should go off tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Iggy got his 2nd consecutive triple-double tonight.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good win for us against the Spurs, hopefully it continues with wins against Atlanta, Miami, Dallas and Orlando. Only game I'm slightly worried about is Dallas cause they are playing great right now, other than that we should be fine.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No because the Celtics are gonna be the #1 seed, I think that's pretty obvious now.
> 
> If the season finishes and the Bulls are still #2 and the Heat still #3 then those two will more than likely face off in the second round unless the Knicks were to knock off Miami but all in all, I think it's gonna be Boston vs. Chicago in the Eastern Conference Finals and if it's anything like their 1st round series from 2009 then I think we're in a treat.


How is it pretty obvious that Celtics will be top seed? Bulls are only 2.5 games back from them and the Bulls still have 21 games left. One little injury to Rondo or KG could cost the Celtics some games, and that isn't out of the realm of possibility either. Celtics aren't exactly the most durable team and Bulls have been great basketball lately.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CP3 got a concussion, that's all..His brother said CP3 wanted to play but for precautionary reasons, they took him out on a stretcher


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

was at the 76ers game last night. second triple-double for Iguadala. the man has been playing superbly aggressive the last couple games in general, and definitely deserves some credit. plus, the 76ers are really competing for that sixth seed, i'd love to see us finish ahead of amare and melo. since that 3-13 spill that began our season, we've had the ninth best record in the NBA. that's just insane to think about.

Doug Collins, team on back.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at the Heat crying. fucking pussies.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao @ LeBron catching a super case.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC needs to get Perkins in the line up sooner rather than later.

Cousins has a pretty solid half going.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls' pull another squeeker off tonight. Energy level wasn't good, they didn't play inspired basketball (it was actually pretty uninspired play for the most part), yet they still held off a perennial playoff team in the West. 

Shooting wasn't pretty in the first half for Rose (I think he scored like 10 points or something like that). It seemed like after his two handed reverse lay up (Rose was going to stuff it but changed his mind in mid air, it was a spectacle) the air was put back in the balloon, so to speak. Down the stretch, Rose carried the team and closed the game out.

Maybe I'm nit-picking but Boozer had it rolling in the 1st quarter! Why stop giving him the ball? He should have ended the game with close to 40 pts because he was shooting lights out and neither Okafor or West could stop him from getting to the rim.

Oh well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tonight's performance was expected. 3rd game in 4 days ... tough travel schedule. I'm glad they gutted through because that's what the great teams have to do. 

Hopefully get some good rest, and bounce back with more energy on Wednesday in Charlotte.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It was a horrifically ugly game, both teams shooting well below 40%. New Orleans w/o Chris Paul is no where near the team they are with him, regardless of his current struggles so Chicago can strongly look at that as to why they were able to get the win tonight. 

Triple Double watch is on with Kyle Lowry tonight. JINX. Maybe. Oh well. He'll probably sit for most of the 4th unless the Kings get back in it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2011/03/07/20110307_artest_mia_cry.nba/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

"I hope someone hugged them"

Ron Ron, if not only for your hilarous comments and antics, I'm glad you're still a Laker.

Anyone else feel that Jefferson got screwed with the Williams trade, the guy can't carry the whole team by himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"In my Psychology sessions, sometimes I cried with my therapist; and we cry and we hug each other. You know, we hold each other and talk... 

...I hope they didn't just leave them there, you know, if I was there I would have hugged them and got them some ice cream or something" ~ Ron Artest on The Miami Heat crying.

Thank you Ron for the sig quote.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Way to pull it off tonight Bulls


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Zydrunas Ilgauskas is planning on retiring after this season. Hopefully his teammate Juwan Howard joins him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe's now sixth on the all time scoring list.

Altanta has some of the worst basketball fans I've ever seen. If you're going to move a team, at least move one where the fans are always chanting for the other team's best players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Blazers bench is outscoring the Heat's bench 25 to 5.

They showed some statistics for the Heat's bench.

In the last four games they lost, they've been outscored 149 to 60, they average 22 bench points a game, and in the two games against the Bulls, the combined bench points were 38 to 8. fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All the Blazers bench points came from two capable starters. Wallace and Roy should both probably be the starters, but Batum and Matthews have also been playing well so I guess they're getting rewarded by staying in the starting lineup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It makes them all the more dangerous really. Keeping the starters together who have played pretty well (together) most of the year and then have Roy and Wallace leading the second unit. Teams would kill to have players of that caliber on their second unit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And the Heat lose again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Portland is quickly becoming my band wagon team for this year. Aka the team I mildly get behind as the Raptors play golf.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, Portland looks kinda scary when you think about it.

as much as I enjoy watching Miami lose, and as bad as they have looked against good teams, I don't want them being labeled as an underdog of any kind...they still gonna be a problem come playoff time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat bench scores 5 points....LeBron plays 45 minutes & Wade plays 40...Bosh scores 7 points and grabs 3 rebounds...Issues, issues, issues


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else noticing the play of Kyle Lowry the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat's bench scored 0 points in the entire second half.

How the hell are the Heat still a threat in the playoffs? Name one team that has made it to the championship playing this bad against top teams. I'm not counting the Celtics last year since they rested their starters for the second half of last season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Anyone else noticing the play of Kyle Lowry the last couple of weeks?


He's playing very well. Not a top point guard level or anything, but scoring effectively and getting a good number assists to go with that and helping his team win. The Rockets made a the right choice choosing him over Brooks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat cant keep playing 2 on 5....Everyone in Miami probably keep staring at the calendar because Haslem's return can't come soon enough


and Kyle Lowry has been ballin since Aaron Brooks got hurt earlier this season..He made Brooks tradable for Houston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> and Kyle Lowry has been ballin since Aaron Brooks got hurt earlier this season..He made Brooks tradable for Houston


Yeah, just in particular the last couple of weeks he's been exceptional. Putting in another solid game tonight so far.

Hate to say it, as I would love to see something new but for me, currently the Lakers are the favourites to win the championship. They're better than 667 record against teams above 500 proves this as well. Heat aren't even going to be in the ECF with the way they are playing right now. Like I said a couple months ago, the Heat were a 2 year project anyway as far as I'm concerned. They will be as active as they can be this summer and I expect them to be better next year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat need a bench, there is no way in hell they will ever beat a top team in with only 2 players doing good, no matter who they are. Lebron and Wade pretty much carried the team tonight because everybody else was non existant. it seemed like everybody on the Trailblazers was playing well while only 2 players on the Heat were doing anything.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they basically have no choice but to beat the lakers or spurs in the coming weeks to restore any sort of confidence they might have had.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers and Heat are in opposite situations than their Chirstmas meeting. Lakers were struggling like the Heat are now, and the Heat were rolling like LA is now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers were never this low in confidence though. And lets face it, none of the Heat's top players truly knows what what it means to win when it counts. Lakers may go through stuggles but they come out of unphased.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well out of the Heats big 3, only Wade has done shit when it really matters. But even Wade seemed pretty down after that Bulls lost this weekend.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Wade won a championship, but it doesn't come close to the big game confidence of the Lakers. Wade had winners on his team with him in 2006 too...somewhat.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah that's true, when you see Kobe after a loss in a big regular season loss or playoff loss, he looks more pissed than sad. Because Kobe knows they can do better and expects to win. when I was watching the postgame of the Bulls loss, it seemed like Wade was pouting instead of being pissed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> they basically have no choice but to beat the lakers or spurs in the coming weeks to restore any sort of confidence they might have had.


But why? Beating LA & San Antonio may make them feel better but it still doesnt change the fact they have to go through Boston & Chicago most likely to face them..imo, they would trade wins against LA & Spurs for wins against Boston & Chicago


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TKOK™ said:


> Yeah that's true, when you see Kobe after a loss in a big regular season loss or playoff loss, he looks more pissed than sad. Because Kobe knows they can do better and expects to win. when I was watching the postgame of the Bulls loss, it seemed like Wade was pouting instead of being pissed.


And further, back in 2006 Wade didn't feel nearly the pressure he does this year, he just went out and played. Even when there was pressure he had guys like Shaq, Payton and Walker to keep him composed. This year, completely different story.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Absolutly, back in 2006 he had Shaq who had a lot of championship experience. and guys like Payton,Walker and Mourning had all had plenty of playoff experience. also t here wasn't nearly enough pressure on the team to win, sure they made the big trade for Shaq, but as big as Shaq was, it wasn't "The Decision" by a long shot. 

Another thing that added a bunch of pressure was self imposed, the day they had that big party to celebrate Lebron and Bosh coming to South Beach and they said they were going to win 6 or 7 titles, added a ton of pressure to win right now. Also doesn't help comparing yourself to The Beatles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade carried the Heat team in 06 when it came to the Finals. His performance was beyond anything that anyone has ever done, and the reason he was able to do it was because he had the ball in his hands when it mattered. Guess who has had the ball late in these close losses, it isn't the winner, it's the choker.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

someone should try to go out and find Chris Boshs game. he's shooting like 40% over the past 10-12 games, and some games he's been more of a detriment than a help, really. a big 2 just isn't gonna cut it.

not like it really matters. they're like 1-10 against top teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TKOK™;9435693 said:


> Absolutly, back in 2006 he had Shaq who had a lot of championship experience. and guys like Payton,Walker and Mourning had all had plenty of playoff experience. also t here wasn't nearly enough pressure on the team to win, sure they made the big trade for Shaq, but as big as Shaq was, it wasn't "The Decision" by a long shot.
> 
> Another thing that added a bunch of pressure was self imposed, the day they had that big party to celebrate Lebron and Bosh coming to South Beach and they said they were going to win 6 or 7 titles, added a ton of pressure to win right now. Also doesn't help comparing yourself to The Beatles.


Still Shaq promised Miami would win a ring so there was that pressure...That team had playoff/NBA finals experience up and down the roster not to mention it took them 2 years to win it...If Miami can do like that team and add that type of experience next season, history will certainly repeat itself because let's be honest, this team has about 4-5 guys with legit playoff experience..(Wade, Bibby, LeBron, Z, Haslem) and 3 of those guys are non factors at the moment..Rest of the team is as green as can be when it comes to pressure and making deep runs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I think a lot contributed to the way Wade played in the final in 06. There was no where near the pressure on that team and even the pressure that was there from what Shaq said, there was guys to handle it. I really do think Wade just went out and played that year, no drama and no crap like what surrounds the team this year. And they actually had a legit NBA coach and depth.

Miami's big mistake this year as far as I'm concerned was getting Bosh instead of filling a more important role, point guard/centre. There was no great Centres available last year so they could have stuck with Haslem at the 4 this year and then had a load more money to go after a centre this year and a point guard. Obviously Haslem got hurt this year but no one knew that was going to happen. Or possibly better yet, they could have added a guy like Felton instead of Bosh, and again sticking with Haslem. This team is just not built to win right now lacking arguably the two most important positions on the floor.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well Denver will be likely moving Felton in the offseason and if I'm Miami, I may think about a Felton & Nene(Since he supposedly wants out too) for Bosh trade...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nene has a player option doesn't he?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No..But its from a year old ESPN free agent link that I saw http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=FreeAgents-10-11


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok, so he has an early termination option. That's basically a player option lulz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh, I didn't know that..my bad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Well Denver will be likely moving Felton in the offseason and if I'm Miami, I may think about a Felton & Nene(Since he supposedly wants out too) for Bosh trade...


Why would Denver want to do that trade? Bosh isn't nearly worth giving up both Nene and Felton, and he has a horrible contract. The guy is overpaid, he is not a legit superstar and doesn't deserve to get paid as much as Lebron and Wade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love Tommy Heinsohn's biased commentary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love seeing Boston getting destroyed by an LA team. It just brings joy to my heart.

Surprised to see the Sixers beating the Thunder this late in the game, maybe they're more of a legit playoff team than I thought.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

possible costly victory for the Bulls tonight. Boozer had his leg pinned underneath him. Looked bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics can still come back in the fourth quarter. They're only down by 10 at the end of the 3rd.

It's amazing how both K.G. & Blake Griffin are having horrible nights.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuck Kevin Durant. the 76ers should have rolled out with this one. dude is all kinds of incredible.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why would Denver want to do that trade? Bosh isn't nearly worth giving up both Nene and Felton, and he has a horrible contract. The guy is overpaid, he is not a legit superstar and doesn't deserve to get paid as much as Lebron and Wade.


He fits their style of offense plus Denver needs a post player who they can use on those pick and pops instead of Martin, not to mention he's a better scorer than any Denver post player they have right now...He'll make them more athletic & be an overall better option than Martin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, looks like the Celtics have lost this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

clippers doing their best to try to blow this lead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well, looks like the Celtics have lost this one.


Considering they're your team, you kind of gave up way too early. They're within four with 25 seconds left and the ball.

Edit:Now its over. Clippers almost gave up a 10 point lead in a minute and a half, but at least they managed to pull through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

now it's probably over.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:hb MELO WITH THE GAME WINNER!

Take notes, LeBrick.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just to give you guys a heads up. Orlando Magic is winning this title this year. =) That is all.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs officially clench a playoff spot, 52 and 12 baby.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DRose stroking it behind the arc tonight. Good win. Bench played well, specifically Korver and Gibson. Boozer has an ankle injury, not a knee like we all thought when watching the game live. XRay negative, MRI tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if Orlando Magic win a title this year, of all years, i'll.......do something drastic at which i haven't decided yet. because they've got about as much of a chance as Sting did coming to WWE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up. Orlando Magic is winning this title this year. =) That is all.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs officially clench a playoff spot, 52 and 12 baby.


ESPN provided a stat about a month ago or so about how quickly they got to 40 wins or somethin like that...Only one team that fitted the description didnt win it all and that was the Mavs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up. Orlando Magic is winning this title this year. =) That is all.


Are you talking about the same time that is having troubles beating the Kings right now?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up. Orlando Magic is winning this title this year. =) That is all.


Haha yeah if they even can get past teams that are better than them like Boston, Chicago and I would say even Miami. If they get past all of that somehow they won't beat the Lakers.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a turrible day. Celtics, Raptors, and Grizzlies all lose at the same night.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

first game that perks presence was missed. deandre jordan scoring that many points? shouldn't happen. i wonder if we'll ever get a murphy sighting, i think krstic is playing for himself and murphy. rare wack night for kg.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up. Orlando Magic is winning this title this year. =) That is all.


Cool. Does that mean we're about the enter the TWILIGHT ZONE and 90s Shaq and pre-crippled Penny Hardaway will be rejoining the Magic? Maybe Scott Stiles will come back and get 30 assists every night, not just once? Sounds awesome. Maybe Tracy McGrady pre-injury as well? Right after he said a big FU to the Raptors. GOOSE BUMPS just thinking about it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah uh no, Magic is not winning the playoffs or the conference even. Faves right now from West are Mavs, Spurs, Lakers, OKC, with East being Knicks, Bulls, Boston. I'm not gonna even mention Miami, unless they beat Lakers tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That Magic kid is making me look bad.



Canadian said:


> yeah uh no, Magic is not winning the playoffs or the conference even. Faves right now from West are Mavs, Spurs, Lakers, OKC, with East being Knicks, Bulls, Boston. I'm not gonna even mention Miami, unless they beat Lakers tonight.


Lmao @ saying the Knicks are above Orlando.


----------



## karatekid (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Umm yea the Knicks are NOT better than Orlando


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic > Knicks

Orlando has outscored NY by 15 points in two games this year, one was without Anthony involved.

Anyway, what do you all think of the Heat's losing streak? I think it's safe to say if you aren't a fan of theirs you are enjoying it.

That team has some serious psychological issues.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was on twitter the other day and it was crazy because most of the people saying the Heat sucked were Heat "fans" at the beginning of the year.

But I hate the Heat, I'm happy they're losing. I wonder if D. Wade & LeBron still think they're gonna win 7 championships.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only front runners in the east right now are Chicago and Boston. No one even compares right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I wonder if D. Wade & LeBron still think they're gonna win 7 championships.


7 = No
Multiple = Yes


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_ESPN_



> Frustrated after watching his team bungle a 10-point advantage heading into the fourth quarter and then spit up a seven-point lead with 1:13 to go courtesy of multiple errors, Dallas Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle pulled no punches, and perhaps even dropped one on his club below the belt.
> 
> "Soft," Carlisle said of his team after a disappointing 93-92 loss to a slumping New Orleans Hornets team that kept pushing even without its concussed floor leader, Chris Paul.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> _ESPN_


I'm glad Rick said those things. This teams needs to toughen up if they want to drop the label of being the "one and done" boys.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs been living in denial for years now...Im glad he said those things as well..Maybe they'll will do something about it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> The only front runners in the east right now are Chicago and Boston. No one even compares right now.


Yeah I would have put the Heat there, but they need to beat top team if they want to be contenders.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> 7 = No
> Multiple = Yes


How many are you saying when saying multiple? If they don't get a legit C, PG, and a bench, that can bring some quality minutes and scoring, then I'll be surprised if they can even get a single championship. It's not as easy as putting top of the best players together and hope that is just brings championships. They also better hope that Wade or Bosh's potential for injury to fuck them over.


Lakers vs Heat and yet Miami still can't fill the arena? It doesn't even look half full, I seriously hate the fans in Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why do you spell it Miama?

But anyways, it annoys me as well, especially considering how they're always bragging about the Heat, but they don't show up to the games.

Lakers vs. Heat and Lakers vs. Rockets are the only two times you'll ever see me cheering for the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do you spell it Miama?
> 
> But anyways, it annoys me as well, especially considering how they're always bragging about the Heat, but they don't show up to the games.
> 
> Lakers vs. Heat and Lakers vs. Rockets are the only two times you'll ever see me cheering for the Lakers.


Typo, didn't even notice it. 

Honestly I wouldn't mind as much if their team didn't have both Wade and Lebron. Whether your team is losing or not, if you have players like that you should always be showing up EARLY for a game just to show your support for the team. Instead their fans show up at halftime.

Kobe is doing great so far, but I hope everyone else gets going too, otherwise we'll just end up losing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly the way the Lakers have been playing since All-Star break, I don't see anybody in the West beating em even though there are some delusional Thunder fans that think that since they got Perkins they can beat the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with everyone but Lebron and Wade getting theirs because in the end, these role players will cool off and start missing, and hopefully the defense can keep Lebron and Wade off their game too. I am very annoyed, however, about all these offensive rebounds. Way too many second chance points are keeping this game very close, as well as all of our turnovers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Come on Lakers, I considered you the favourite to win the NBA title only yesterday. But some space between you and these Miami jobbers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For fuck sakes, I guess Miami finally figured out who the clutch player of the team was because Wade has had the ball in his hand since the 5 minute mark. Hopefully that turnover by Bryant won't be the thing that killed us.

Cool, no goaltending and Wade reaches in, yet no fucking calls. This is why I complain about reffing, because it costs us these fucking games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh god. Now the Heat fans are gonna think the Heat are all of a great team again.

Well at least I know Boston can get the job done against Miami.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that was a good game is too bad they will not play eachother again this year


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

undefeatedking

miami 2 - los angeles 0

(in b4 remark about what team i rep)


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wasn't sure who to go for, but watching the lakers lose is always a good thing as a spurs fan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> undefeatedking
> 
> miami 2 - los angeles 0
> 
> (in b4 remark about what team i rep)


lol, the fact you deny being a Miama Heat bandwaggoner is funny to me. You support their players and defend them. You also make ridiculous predictions, for them such as them taking the Celtics to 7 in the CF, and most people don't rub in wins against others when it ISN'T their team. You know what it is called when you do such things, its called being a fan, something you weren't before, making you a bandwaggon fan.


How about this fact, Kobe's NBA championship rings: 5, the combined number of rings that the Big Three have:0


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Agreed.

You claim to be a Raptors fan but you talk more about the Heat than any other team.

Oh yeah and by the way the Heat are 2-0 against the Lakers but they're 0-9 against the other top 4 teams.

The amount of the rings the Celtics starting 5 has: 8. The Heat starting 5: 1.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> You claim to be a Raptors fan but you talk more about the Heat than any other team.
> 
> Oh yeah and by the way the Heat are 2-0 against the Lakers but they're 0-9 against the other top 4 teams.


Heat will be ok , But they don't have the inside game they need to beat a Boston team in a 7 game war


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> (in b4 remark about what team i rep)


called it



notorious_187 said:


> You claim to be a Raptors fan but you talk more about the Heat than any other team.


what's there to talk about?

miami's the center of attention.. everybody talks about them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How about this, Adam Morrison: 2 rings; Toronto Raptors Organization:0.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how bout your vancouver grizzlies


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lmao, Stern's going to talk to Orlando ownership about Stan's comments and keeping him under control. I love Stan.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How about this, Adam Morrison: 2 rings; Toronto Raptors Organization:0.


Which is why I think people evaluating players based on championships is overblown.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did I get here too late to see everyone who called this a big game for the Heat now treat their win all non chalant now?


Oh now look what's on..Mavs/Knicks a glorified pillow fight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never once called this a big game for the Heat. And yeah I'm gonna treat their win nonchalant, since they're 0-9 against the other top 4 teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> how bout your vancouver grizzlies


What about them? I never cared for the Grizzlies, the same way I don't care about any of Vancouver's sports teams, but at least the Grizzlies are actually in playoff position. They also don't end up losing all their star players to FA.



WWF said:


> Lmao, Stern's going to talk to Orlando ownership about Stan's comments and keeping him under control. I love Stan.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I think people evaluating players based on championships is overblown.


Stern's interview made him look like some kind of overlord or a Godfather. The guy really hates negative opinions about his rules or polices, and especially himself.

I don't really think anyone is overrating Morrison because his rings, but some players that earn a lot of rings do deserve credit for it because it clearly isn't easy to win a championship.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What about them? I never cared for the Grizzlies, the same way I don't care about any of Vancouver's sports teams, but at least the Grizzlies are actually in playoff position. They also don't end up losing all their star players to FA.


The Raptors have made some pretty shit decisions.

I mean didn't they trade Tracy McGrady to the Magic for a draft pick? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Raptors have made some pretty shit decisions.
> 
> I mean didn't they trade Tracy McGrady to the Magic for a draft pick? :lmao :lmao :lmao


It was just a sign & trade, like the ones for Bosh & LeBron. 1st round pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll also give the Raptors a pass since T-Mac hadn't turned into the best scorer in the league yet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> . They also don't end up losing all their star players to FA.
> .


Instead they traded them in lopsided deals....


Amare picks up 16th tech on some bull..He's gone a game


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah bosh was a real star man

and tmac wanted out


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I'll also give the Raptors a pass since T-Mac hadn't turned into the best scorer in the league yet.


Ya, except in his first season he scored 27 PPG. He clearly had potential and everyone knew that, and instead of convincing him to stay and play on a team with a bright future, they ended up letting him go. The Raptors front office and is almost as bad as the Maple Leafs, even though they've only been around for 16 years, they've still had great opportunities to make a championship caliber basketball team.

The Knicks are getting raped by the Mavs right now. I guess those soft comments made them come out and be more aggressive tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Mavs might actually make it to the second round this year. But of course they won't make it past that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> and tmac wanted out


Those strip clubs are only so good for a period of time huh?...NBA players love playing against the Raptors for that very reason, playing for the Raptors is a whole different story because after all you can't turn a hoe into a house wife


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man fuck the NBA refs they screwed the Lakers!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> instead of convincing him to stay and play on a team with a bright future, they ended up letting him go..


you'd keep a player interested in playing elsewhere. nice.



HeatWave said:


> Those strip clubs are only so good for a period of time huh?...NBA players love playing against the Raptors for that very reason


yeah white vegas is a real draw


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LMAO at some of the Heat/Lakers highlights. In particular Bosh's 2 air balls. One coming about 5 feet short. How is that even possible?



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, except in his first season he scored 27 PPG. He clearly had potential and everyone knew that, and instead of convincing him to stay and play on a team with a bright future, they ended up letting him go. The Raptors front office and is almost as bad as the Maple Leafs, even though they've only been around for 16 years, they've still had great opportunities to make a championship caliber basketball team.
> 
> The Knicks are getting raped by the Mavs right now. I guess those soft comments made them come out and be more aggressive tonight.


You are aware that the Leafs and Raptors front office is essentially the same right? All run by MLSE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd convince the player to stay. If his intentions were to win a championship, which is the intention of all NBA players I hope, then I'd convince him that the Raptors had a great chance at winning a championship in the near future. Obviously they tried, but like many of their other good players, they lost them to another team.



JM said:


> You are aware that the Leafs and Raptors front office is essentially the same right? All run by MLSE.


No, I was not aware of that. That right there is probably the problem though. Neither team winning a championship in 44 years means that their front office has done a terrible job.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd convince the player to stay. If his intentions were to win a championship, which is the intention of all NBA players I hope, then I'd convince him that the Raptors had a great chance at winning a championship in the near future. Obviously they tried, but like many of their other good players, they lost them to another team.


lolol are you actually considering the fact that there isn't exactly a long line of basketball players looking to play in CANADA. And you can't just say ya we got a great shot of winning and people will want to stay. He had already made up his mind. You pretty much defined what it means to be easier said than done.



> No, I was not aware of that. That right there is probably the problem though. Neither team winning a championship in 44 years means that their front office has done a terrible job.


Well they haven't exactly been in control of the team(s) since 1967...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> lolol are you actually considering the fact that there isn't exactly a long line of basketball players looking to play in CANADA. And you can't just say ya we got a great shot of winning and people will want to stay. He had already made up his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they haven't exactly been in control of the team(s) since 1967...


There aren't many places that NBA players do want to play. Most would prefer a city with a big market and a great history, and not many cities with a team have those two things. That still doesn't mean that the team loses all of their best players within basically 5 years. 

The fact remains, that whoever has been in control of the two teams has not been able to produce a championship.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Regardless, Toronto is EXTREMELY low on the totem pole as far as interest of basketball players. 

Toronto is still new in the Basketball world when you look at things relatively. And as far as I'm concerned we've faired a whole lot better than the VancouverMemphis Grizzlies. As far as I know they've never even won a playoff game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Regardless, Toronto is EXTREMELY low on the totem pole as far as interest of basketball players.
> 
> Toronto is still new in the Basketball world when you look at things relatively. And as far as I'm concerned we've faired a whole lot better than the VancouverMemphis Grizzlies. As far as I know they've never even won a playoff game.


We still have an unrealistic chance at getting the Kings. 

Anyways, why the hell has Melo been playing like shit ever since he joined the Knicks.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he dropped 31 on the grizzlies including the game winner just recently..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> he dropped 31 on the grizzlies including the game winner just recently..


He has done well in his last two games, shooting unbelievably in both, but before that he was doing quite terrible and that includes this game.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This why i don't believe NY has a chance, they gave up 127. The bench scoring 15 to the mavs 53, that is not going to win you playoff games.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

has D'Antoni ever coached defense? i mean, having Melo certainly makes it worse, but they've been giving up over 100 points a game all season. D'Antoni is a decent coach but he's never going to win a championship with the style of play his teams have.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If his suns teams had played defense that team would have probably won a title or two.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat loss bothered Kobe so much he was seen shooting for over an hour after the game...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well what do you say?

Instead of crying in the locker room and trying to play victim to the media, he's out practicing his jumpshot so next time it won't have the same result.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And the Celtics lose again. They really need to get out of this bad shooting slump.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls have been doing great this season. That good to know, seeing as it's my favorite team. Rose has been awesome.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cetlics lose again. Please don't make it 3 in a row. That HAS YET to happen this season.

Rondo needs to step up. 3 mediocre games in a row. Garnett has been awful too. I will give Ray Allen a pass because he has been the most consistent starter for the Big 3 this season which is ironic because he was the most inconsistent last season. He would have 1-10 games shooting in about 7 out of every 10 games last season but now it's more like 2 out of 10 games.

At least the Raps won. We really missed Reggie Evans! Ed Davis is a beast! Another double double!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's go! Number 1 seed well within arms distance for the Bulls. Deng was outstanding for a guy playing on one leg, who happened to take a cortisone shot 45 minutes prior to the game. While Rose didn't shoot all that well and struggled mightily in the first half, his second half performance might have been my second favorite performance to his game before the All-Star break against SA (in Chicago). DRose took over. About 20 pts in the 3rd quarter, controlled the pace of the game, and was incredibly instrumental (what else is new). His 3rd quarter performance iced it.

Scalabrine = WHITE MAMBA. Knocking down jumpers like Kobe!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs v Bulls could make for an epic championship series. Battle of the undefeated in the finals champs.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers beat another top team in the celtics. we really should have carried out the game against OKC, but they were too clutch for us and sneaked it out and got it to overtime where we couldn't step up.

Philly is competitive with everyone. no one should look past us, cuz Doug Collins got this team on his back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The refs fucking robbed Orlando. With 3 seconds left in the game, Steph lost the ball and Jameer grabbed a hold of it and was smacked in the face by Steph, but there was no call. Fucking Bullshit. It was a tie game, too.

Anyway, I give Golden State props on the threes. They weren't even getting a ton of good looks, but still made 21, I believe.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The refs fucking robbed Orlando. With 3 seconds left in the game, Steph lost the ball and Jameer grabbed a hold of it and was smacked in the face by Steph, but there was no call. Fucking Bullshit. It was a tie game, too.
> 
> Anyway, I give Golden State props on the threes. They weren't even getting a ton of good looks, but still made 21, I believe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stern: 1 Van Gundy: 0


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn it, Kobe's hurt. Hopefully we can still win this even if he doesn't come back.

Good win for the Lakers today. We got a great chance to get the second seed now.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls are tied for first place in the East.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's just say there is NBA next season, I personally think Kemba Walker just solidified himself as the top pick..Just me though


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just because you produce at the collegiate level doesn't mean anything. Plenty of fantastic college players don't do shit. Hell, look at Scottie Reynolds. He was an AP All-American and went undrafted and unsigned by any team. Kemba's a mid-late 1st round pick, imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Just because you produce at the collegiate level doesn't mean anything. Plenty of fantastic college players don't do shit .


What a revelation...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm just saying, I don't see anything special in the kid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And Love's streak ends at 53. Its a shame, he was only about 170 from breaking Wilt's streak.


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs and Heat tonight. Man, the spurs are a fun team to watch. Great ball movement. the heat are are jumbled on the offensive end. no cohesiveness


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder how long it'll be till Ibaka has a 10 block game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^He probably would have gotten it easily tonight if he played more than 24 minutes.

notorous what was that about Boston for sure getting the number 1 seed in the East? I guess that isn't so much of a lock now is it?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I wish they'd give him more minutes. Him and Collison should not be getting equal minutes, or anywhere close to it for that matter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess the Heat really wanted to get payback for that blowout lost they had against the Spurs with a blowout win of their own.

I honestly don't think I'd ever be able to watch a Heat finals with their Big Three. Wade alone managed 16 FT attempts last time he went to the finals, I wouldn't even want to know how many they would get together.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao @ Boston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pretty embarrassing too considering both Farmar and Sasha did absolutely nothing. The team generally does a whole lot better when they both chip in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shoutout to Danny Ainge...Unemployment is a comin!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u sur, bro?

47-21, Kings over Warriors right now. Ouch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston, if you want to give that one seed, that's cool with me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Someone has to cover Ryan Anderson behind the arc, he is getting wide open threes and that is basically automatic for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stern: 2 Van Gundy: 0


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^He probably would have gotten it easily tonight if he played more than 24 minutes.
> 
> notorous what was that about Boston for sure getting the number 1 seed in the East? I guess that isn't so much of a lock now is it?


I'd still bet my whole paycheck that the Celtics will still end up with the 1st seed. As for your Lakers, it's pretty much impossible for them to get the #1 seed now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wizards about to embarrass the bulls


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

dont troll, son


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't think the Hawks would regret trading Jordan Crawford till next year. He's been kinda money lately though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Psycho T kllin the Knicks again...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When is the last time Rose had a good shooting night? Having a jumpshot is good, but there is no reason to take a lot of jumpshots when you can easily get to the hoop.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

His shooting selection this game wasn't nearly as bad as it was last game, he's just lucky he managed to hit 5 of the his 11 threes against Utah. There is no way he should be attempting that many 3s.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JaVale McGee had 12 blocks tonight huh?

Is that the most of anybody this season thus far?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No one has had 12 since KEON CLARK did it for the TORONTO RAPTORS back in 2001.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

holy balls the New York Knicks just aren't that good right now. 

seriously wouldn't be surprised at all to see the finish at .500, maybe even a game or two below. they just don't play any defense whatsoever.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks may drop to the 7th seed...Denver looks better and better each day..Even when they don't play lol

and I'm sticking to my guns Pacers will give a team issues in the playoffs...Bulls get #1 seed, that series may just go 7


----------



## SportsEntertainer (Mar 16, 2011)

From the East I predict the Chicago Bulls. Not just because they're hot right now. The Heat are flawed. They've only won two games against the other top 2 teams in the East, and top 3 teams in the West combined. When teams get tough and physical with them, they wilt. They should have used the money they spent on Bosh to get a real interior presence. 

Boston is old, and they're showing it. Shaq has added nothing. They were only .500 the last 2/3 of last season, and to me their playoff run was a fluke. 

Orlando is Dwight and those other guys. No one drives the lane, and no one but Dwight plays defense. Hedo was overrated last time he was with them, and has declined significantly in the last two years.

I don't follow the West as closely, but as much as it pains me to say it, I think the Lakers will take the West again. Dallas isn't tough enough, and the Spurs are too old.



Rawlin said:


> holy balls the New York Knicks just aren't that good right now.
> 
> seriously wouldn't be surprised at all to see the finish at .500, maybe even a game or two below. they just don't play any defense whatsoever.


Melo is pretty inefficient. I'm a bit of an advanced stats junkie, and Melo's true shooting percentage is very poor compared to the likes of a Lebron or a D. Wade. And Felton had developed good chemistry with Amare. Billups clearly doesn't want to be there. And they're missing Galinari already.

The Knicks gave up too much for Melo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Predict the NBA's 2011 Finals*



SportsEntertainer said:


> From the East I predict the Chicago Bulls. Not just because they're hot right now. The Heat are flawed. They've only won two games against the other top 2 teams in the East, and top 3 teams in the West combined. When teams get tough and physical with them, they wilt. *They should have used the money they spent on Bosh to get a real interior presence.*


None were really available...

They should have just stuck with Haslem and gone after a real point guard and then gone after a big this year. Haslem obviously got hurt but no one could have predicted that last off season. 



> Boston is old, and they're showing it. Shaq has added nothing. They were only .500 the last 2/3 of last season, and to me their playoff run was a fluke.
> 
> Orlando is Dwight and those other guys. No one drives the lane, and no one but Dwight plays defense. Hedo was overrated last time he was with them, and has declined significantly in the last two years.


Boston and Chicago are still the only teams worth discussing as terms of East favourites but I'm sure one of the two won't make it to the ECF because things never go exactly as it should.



> I don't follow the West as closely, but as much as it pains me to say it, I think the Lakers will take the West again. Dallas isn't tough enough, and the Spurs are too old.


Lakers are still the best team in the league right now as far as I'm concerned. Still dominant against teams better than 500. Better than any other team in that regard I do believe. Basically when their opponent is good enough to play at their best they perform better than any other team.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My money's on the Celtics and Spurs. Being "too old" doesn't matter if the role players are good enough to pick up the slack. Rondo and Blair should get enough attention from opposing defenses to open up the floor to the veterans.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SportsEntertainer said:


> From the East I predict the Chicago Bulls. Not just because they're hot right now. The Heat are flawed. They've only won two games against the other top 2 teams in the East, and top 3 teams in the West combined. When teams get tough and physical with them, they wilt. They should have used the money they spent on Bosh to get a real interior presence.


really weren't that many interior presence guys up for free agency in 2010. they should have just waited tbh. Wade and James were a nice enough group to push you into the playoffs, probably somewhere in the middle of a little below in the conference, and then you would have had a competitive first round. 

then comes more options. the problem is they hopped on Bosh like he was a Wade-James superstar, when he clearly isn't. 



> Melo is pretty inefficient. I'm a bit of an advanced stats junkie, and Melo's true shooting percentage is very poor compared to the likes of a Lebron or a D. Wade. And Felton had developed good chemistry with Amare. Billups clearly doesn't want to be there. And they're missing Galinari already.
> 
> The Knicks gave up too much for Melo.


he's inefficient in that regard if you compare him to LeBron and Wade, but overall he's not inefficient. he's an extremely gifted offensive player. i think the problem lies more with his consistency than anything. and the fact that he definitely does not promote the playing of defense.

but it's no surprise Billups wouldn't want to be in NY, i wouldn't want to be there either knowing i'm just a moving piece. Billups was just a piece in the trade, he's short term, and knows that sooner rather than later he'll be on a new team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Reports are Haslem will be back likely at the end of the month...very interesting


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> really weren't that many interior presence guys up for free agency in 2010. they should have just waited tbh. Wade and James were a nice enough group to push you into the playoffs, probably somewhere in the middle of a little below in the conference, and then you would have had a competitive first round.
> 
> then comes more options. the problem is they hopped on Bosh like he was a Wade-James superstar, when he clearly isn't.


Which is what I've been saying for a while now every time something says blah blah should have got a legit big instead blah blah. 

Beyond waiting they could have tossed their hand at a guy like Felton too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SportsEntertainer said:


> Boston is old, and they're showing it. Shaq has added nothing. They were only .500 the last 2/3 of last season, and to me their playoff run was a fluke.


Last year they had an even older team and went to the Finals so what's your point about them being old? There's 7 30+ year old guys on the Celtics and everyone is whining about how old they are but the Heat have 8 30+ guys and I don't see anyone calling them old and the Lakers have 10 30+ guys and I don't see anyone calling them old.

And if the Celtics are as old as you people say then doesn't that make the young guys look bad? I mean if a team full "old guys" is one of the top championship contenders and arguably the frontrunner to represent the East in the Finals then doesn't that make the guys are who supposed to be younger and more athletic look bad? I'm just saying.

Shaq has added nothing? Even though the Celtics were 27-9 with Shaq and went on a 14 game winning streak with Shaq as a starter he's added nothing? How the hell can you fluke the whole playoffs? I could see if you were saying a series or two but beating three teams and 1 game away from winning the championship is not a fluke. A fluke is the Warriors beating the Mavs in the first round, a fluke is the Magic & the Cavs for the last 2 years sweeping their first two opponents and then getting out in the ECF. That's a fluke.

Anyways, I agree with what most of you said. I can see the Sixers passing up the Knicks and the Knicks going down to the #7 slot. I don't care what anyone says Doug Collins should receive the Coach of the Year award. I for one, knew the Nuggets would play better after the trade once I saw what they're giving up and receiving. They gave up Carmelo Anthony & Billups for Raymond Felton, Wilson Chandler, & Gallinari three great players, most people around me were saying they were gonna be sorry only because they didn't have a superstar but I think the Nuggets are gonna surprise a lot of people in the playoffs. I can see them making it to the second round but I don't see them going any farther.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq was brought to Boston for additional fouls, and even more toughness inside..Without Perkins it's now Shaq or bust and even if Shaq wanted to be healthy he's just too old to stay healthy and I'm not even gonna mention Jermaine..If the Celtics win a title with Nenad Kristic/Troy Murphy as their starting center(s) I will call Ainge the greatest GM of all time and Doc the greatest coach of all time


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



soxfan93 said:


> My money's on the Celtics and Spurs. Being "too old" doesn't matter if the role players are good enough to pick up the slack. Rondo and Blair should get enough attention from opposing defenses to open up the floor to the veterans.


Teams that depend on the 3 for a lot of points usually get beat sooner or later in the playoffs. once they start getting cold, and Spurs is one of the teams that depends on their 3 to get everything else going for them on offensively. I honestly will be surprised if any team beats the Lakers in a 7 games series this year. They can get beat the Spurs, Mavs, and Thunder in the West and I'm guessing Celtics will be the team in the finals from the East, and without Perkins they better hope every game isn't a repeat of game 7 when it comes to interior defense and rebounding. Shaq won't be doing much against the Lakers, he was shutdown this year against them and it won't be much different in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems as if the Celtics are the underdogs to go the Finals once again this year since everyone has jumped on the Bulls bandwagon especially with the loss of Perkins.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can you blame us for being on the Bulls bandwagon?

The Celtics have a great chance, but that Perkins trade is a real question mark though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody on the Bulls starting lineup(Besides Boozer) knows how to win in the playoffs..and none of them know how to win in the playoffs when they are expected to win..It's Miami or Boston because you're gonna need either or to make it to the finals


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dont think Miami has enough this season to win it, maybe next and deff the year after that.

I think the Knicks are a team everyone should be careful with, if Amare & Melo gel before the playoffs they could have a great run like the Suns did last year, but then again they gotta learn to play some D.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You do realize the Knicks are coached by Mike D'Antoni right?

So defense isn't coached.

Even though a lot of people talk shit about him, Nenad Krstic has been playing great thus far as a Celtic.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well hes proven that he can get teams through a few rounds & Knicks fans will take that for this season


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat need a PG or someone to facilitate the offense. They\'re kind of discombobulated. I\'ve watched a few games this year, and they don\'t seem to run their offesne in a cohesive manner. It\'s hero ball, as I\'ve heard it referred to as.

Bulls and Celtics are the only teams I see coming out of the east. I\'m a homer for the bulls, and I really think they could do it this year. They have depth, good defense, and good speciality players. I think Spurs and Bulls in the Finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo in the playoffs is cringeworthy though..Doesn't he have the worst playoff record in the league or somethin like that? We need our own stat guru in this thread


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo's only won 2 series in the playoffs and those were in the same year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If they gave Bibby some consistent mins he can put up solid #'s the guy can drain some 3's and hed get plenty of assists with LeBron & D-Wade.

Its not rocket science.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are so unorganized it's pathetic.

The starting lineup should be Bibby/Wade/LeBron/Bosh/Ilgauskas not Chalmers/Wade/LeBron/Bosh/Dampier.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carmelo is 16-30 in the playoffs. pretty much all those wins came from from the 08-09 season when they got their shit together and actually made it to the Conference Finals. those two rounds Melo won that year are the only ones he's won. the other six years he's been in the playoffs, it was all first round eliminations, one even being a sweep. 

and his stats, besides that time they made it to the conference finals, were not that great. so yeah, he's not the most reliable come playoff time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wasn't that the same year that the RAW was booked in Denver the same day as a playoff game between the Nuggets & Lakers were supposed to play because the owners of the arena didn't expect the Nuggets to make it that far?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Heat are so unorganized it's pathetic.
> 
> The starting lineup should be Bibby/Wade/LeBron/Bosh/Ilgauskas not Chalmers/Wade/LeBron/Bosh/Dampier.


Exactly, i dont understand why teams shuffle lineups so fucking much, how do you expect to gain some chemistry.

The Kings do this shit alot


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You've got to fiddle with the line up when everything else simply isn't working though. Sometimes, it is just illogical though.

Heat not only look shit when they're attacking, there style has also become rather boring. They pass it to one of the BIG THREE and just let them stand around with the ball whilst the shot clock ticks away, pointless basketball.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The reason Dampier and Chalmers start is because they are not the defensive liabilities Bibby & Big Z are..After all, Miami is a defense first team


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well i didnt expect Miami to have all there shit together this season so the lack of production outside of the big 3 does not shock me at all & Mike Miller has been a HUGE bust for them this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nobody on the Bulls starting lineup(Besides Boozer) knows how to win in the playoffs..and none of them know how to win in the playoffs when they are expected to win..It's Miami or Boston because you're gonna need either or to make it to the finals


Or they could just play like they want to win the NBA championship. The Bulls are playing with great momentum and that can be enough sometimes. Just keep a level head and play the way you are coached to do. With that said, like I said before I really do think either Boston or Chicago won't make the ECF because things just don't usually happen the way they should.

Oh and I don't see how anyone thinks that Bibby has any edge over Chalmers other than experience at this point. They just shoot 3s that's about it and Chalmers is a far better defender.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls/Mavs is my finals prediction, the Mavs just have too much depth for me to bet against them, plus id really want Dirk win a ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Or they could just play like they want to win the NBA championship. The Bulls are playing with great momentum and that can be enough sometimes. Just keep a level head and play the way you are coached to do. With that said, like I said before I really do think either Boston or Chicago won't make the ECF because things just don't usually happen the way they should.
> 
> Oh and I don't see how anyone thinks that Bibby has any edge over Chalmers other than experience at this point. They just shoot 3s that's about it and Chalmers is a far better defender.


If I had to pick one to not make it, I'd pick Chicago. And it's not just because I'm a Celtics fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn Jeff Green is impressive.

I still can't get used to seeing Perk in a Thunder jersey though.

Edit: Holy shit that was a sweet block by K.D. on D. Wade!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If I had to pick one to not make it, I'd pick Chicago. And it's not just because I'm a Celtics fan.


Most would I'm sure, maybe less since the KP trade though. Anything can happen. Momentum is VERY dangerous though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

okc is so fucking fast in transition it's scary


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jeff Green's got 17 points off the bench at halftime. The bench (particularly Jeff Green & Big Baby) have really helped the Celtics out so far, it seems as if Allen & Pierce are the only starters who are playing good.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at kings becoming anaheim royals


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nobody on the Bulls starting lineup(Besides Boozer) knows how to win in the playoffs..and none of them know how to win in the playoffs when they are expected to win..It's Miami or Boston because you're gonna need either or to make it to the finals


So other than Wade, who really knows how to win in the playoffs for the Heat? LeQuitter? Well sure he does know how to win, but on the Cavs he ALWAYS had the ball in his hand, and still does in the regular season. If he doesn't share the ball and play off the ball they will have a lot of troubles in the playoffs. Last of the Big Three, Bosh, that hasn't gotten out of the first round? And Bibby can't be expected to come up big in the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who do you guys see as a potential surprise in the ECF if two of Miami, Boston and Chicago aren't there? 

In the West it would have to be Oklahoma City with Denver and Portland as major outside shots.


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Who do you guys see as a potential surprise in the ECF if two of Miami, Boston and Chicago aren\'t there?
> 
> In the West it would have to be Oklahoma City with Denver and Portland as major outside shots.


Maybe the Knicks in the east, but I don\'t see much competition in the east between the 3 power teams.

The Knicks are a poor\'s mans heat at this point, and they need Chauncey Billups to really step it up and be a big factor for them to be successful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic would probably be the only other team that has any chance in the East. Hawks if they are ALL play really well, if not then they won't be getting anywhere and Knicks have no defense.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Im all for it if it means they will be here


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

delonte and murphy, i'm seeing chemistry there, they are both lefties


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Magic would probably be the only other team that has any chance in the East. Hawks if they are ALL play really well, if not then they won\'t be getting anywhere and Knicks have no defense.


crap, i forgot about the magic. i\'d definitely think the magic have a better chance than the knicks. magic and knicks are darkhorses though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> delonte and murphy, i'm seeing chemistry there, they are both lefties


Isn't West still hurt?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nothing I love seeing more than a no call for the Heat, especially since it was Wade because of the no call he got against the Lakers late. Still lol @ the refs for missing such an obvious call.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And the Heat now have 22 losses, the only way they can win 60 games is if they go undefeated from here on out and that's highly unlikely. So I'll be winning that bet now all I need is for the Cavs to win one more game and the Celtics to finish with the #1 record and that's a perfect 3-0 sweep against my friend.

I'm hoping that the Warriors get the win tonight though. I'm hoping they can at least get to 35 wins on the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> lol at kings becoming anaheim royals


What's there to laugh about? The arena in Sacramento is the worst in the league and they're going back to their original name, which is much better than the Kings. It's smart.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh shit!

Blake Griffin & Tony Battie almost fought?

Wait, wait...Tony Battie's still in the league?

Edit: CAVS WIN!!! CAVS WIN!!!


----------



## SportsEntertainer (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Golden State about to beat Dallas? Shades of the 2007 playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dorell Wright has been going off this season.

He should definitely be a finalist for Most Improved Player this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, Warriors don't deserve wins if they play like this. If the team is down by 6 and you let the other team get two offensive rebounds, even though you have a chance at a comeback then you really don't deserve to win. I wish I hadn't even seen the ending of this game that's how bad the effort level of the Warriors was, especially on defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I was pretty pissed too, hopefully next year they'll keep on improving and hopefully make the playoffs as a #7 or 8 seed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You'd think with how many close games the Kings have had they'd know how to win a couple.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Golden State needs another scorer, too bad they choked against the Mavs tonight :no:

lol @ Anaheim Royals


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do people really think that Rose will struggle when the bright lights of the playoffs turn on? I do not.

His hunger will trump any of that. The kid has said multiple times ... he just wants to win. And he's done it his whole life, thus far. He's won HS title, went to the national title game, and been the playoffs in his first two seasons. The kid has experienced the playoffs. 

And let's not forget, he was on the team during that EPIC 7-game series vs Boston two years ago. If that series didn't teach him anything about the playoffs, then nothing ever will.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> And the Heat now have 22 losses, the only way they can win 60 games is if they go undefeated from here on out and that's highly unlikely. So I'll be winning that bet now all I need is for the Cavs to win one more game and the Celtics to finish with the #1 record and that's a perfect 3-0 sweep against my friend.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Warriors get the win tonight though. I'm hoping they can at least get to 35 wins on the season.


My friend is a die hard laker fan and bet me at the beginning of the season that the lakers would end up with 70+ wins. He was saying funny shit like "The Lakers should only have two losses max before playing the Heat on Christmas". 

I still do believe that the Lakers will show up during the playoffs and just run thru the west again.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tony Battie knocked the fuck out of Blake Griffin with like one hand. Sort of just said "here's the floor son." and with that win, 76ers have inched up with the Knicks in sixth place, looking to move past them. 

76ers shut Blake Griffin down. 3/12 shooting, most of his points came from the free throw line with a pathetic 8-15, and he just had 14 points and 8 rebounds. that's defense

Knicks have the Grizzlies next, i'd love to see them drop another game and continue to struggle.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myers said:


> My friend is a die hard laker fan and bet me at the beginning of the season that the lakers would end up with 70+ wins. He was saying funny shit like "The Lakers should only have two losses max before playing the Heat on Christmas".
> 
> I still do believe that the Lakers will show up during the playoffs and just run thru the west again.


Lakers have already decided to show up after the All-Star Break. Just a matter of continuing to play at that high level throughout the playoffs


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anaheim Royals huh? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sixers are tied up with the Knicks...Knicks are so overrated.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure the Knicks are overrated...they just aren't that good.

No one here has been that high on them anyway and the media never really considers them to be very good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but Knick fans overrate them so much.

If you ask a Knick fan about them, they'll tell you that they're going to the championship.

Spoken from multiple experiences.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh well everyone overrates there team a little bit. Or at least a lot of people do.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but Knick fans overrate them so much.
> 
> If you ask a Knick fan about them, they'll tell you that they're going to the championship.
> 
> Spoken from multiple experiences.


This is true. Last week on the NY Giants message board they have a thread about the Knicks, and one Knicks fan was saying how they are "unbeatable" when Amare and Melo share the ball. They, like their coach, dont care about defense and think only the offensive side of the ball matters.

On a side note, I went to the Celtics/Pacers last night. The Celtics looked pretty good defensively, even though they gave up way too many easy baskets. Offensively they were extremely sluggish to start, but Green tore it up in the 2nd quarter to give them a much needed spark.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and the award for worst NBA fans goes to Worst fans


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well that's pretty obvious.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well that's pretty obvious.


Oh...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

would have picked the Hawks fans myself. they're pretty disgraceful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah they cheer for the other team's best players they should be happy the Hawks are a consistent playoff team something they hadn't been since the horrible Steve Smith/Isiah Rider trade in 99.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> and the award for worst NBA fans goes to Worst fans


Those are the fans that live in LA that don't show up to the games, not the the MANY that don't live there and don't really have much of chance to go to most of their games. If I had a chance to go to every game, even in for a nonplayoff LA team, I would. Not only would it be much cheaper, but I could also probably get good seats as well.



notorious_187 said:


> Well that's pretty obvious.


Celtic fans shouldn't be talking. You guys chanted "MVP" for Bryant in Boston the year before you got the Big Three.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Those are the fans that live in LA that don't show up to the games, not the the MANY that don't live there and don't really have much of chance to go to most of their games. If I had a chance to go to every game, even in for a nonplayoff LA team, I would. Not only would it be much cheaper, but I could also probably get good seats as well.


That fact that they show a pic of two fools at a game and you say that they are fans that don't go to games kinda makes me lol a little. The whole article was talking about the people at the games that are rich, famous and elitest that don't even pay attention to the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Celtic fans shouldn't be talking. You guys chanted "MVP" for Bryant in Boston the year before you got the Big Three.


How does that make us bad fans because we showed some respect to the guy? We were getting blown out and he dropped 43, I believe, in that game and they showed respect and chanted MVP to him.

What did Laker fans do when they were getting blown out by the Cavs on Christmas last year? They threw foam fingers and signs on the court. Hell, Laker fans rioted after they won the fucking championship last year.

All in all, if the Celtic fans are bad fans for chanting "MVP" for Kobe then they must be bad fans for doing this...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Golden State has some of the best fans in the league...Either that or most of them are former Kings season ticket holders


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC has some great fans too. I think they're just happy that Oklahoma has a pro sport team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> That fact that they show a pic of two fools at a game and you say that they are fans that don't go to games kinda makes me lol a little. The whole article was talking about the people at the games that are rich, famous and elitest that don't even pay attention to the game.


I wasn't talking about the article, and I was talking about the quote within the article. Yes it was about the rich fans not caring about the actually game itself and not bothering to show any sort of support while there, but he also mentioned the fact that a lot of the fans don't bother showing up or watching the games during rough times when Lakers aren't doing so hot and their star player leaves.



notorious_187 said:


> How does that make us bad fans because we showed some respect to the guy? We were getting blown out and he dropped 43, I believe, in that game and they showed respect and chanted MVP to him.
> 
> What did Laker fans do when they were getting blown out by the Cavs on Christmas last year? They threw foam fingers and signs on the court. Hell, Laker fans rioted after they won the fucking championship last year.
> 
> All in all, if the Celtic fans are bad fans for chanting "MVP" for Kobe then they must be bad fans for doing this...


That video just shows that Boston use to hate LA so much that even they weren't able to go and beat them, they still wanted the other team, Philly, to go and beat them in the finals. I can tell you those fans would NEVER have chanted MVP for Magic, even if they weren't playoff contenders for a year and getting blown out. They would have probably booed him out of the building.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So basically you're saying that Celtics fans are bad because they chanted MVP for Kobe out of respect and didn't boo him out of the building?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So basically you're saying that Celtics fans are bad because they chanted MVP for Kobe out of respect and didn't boo him out of the building?


Pretty much, and there is no way that was respect because respect does not leave within a year. Look at the chants they do now, "Kobe Sucks", what happened to that respect? Did it suddenly go away because their team is now good? They were rocking the LA bus when they won the championship in 08, booing the hell out of Kobe, and doing whatever possible to show how much they hate the Lakers, but yet they respected Kobe a year earlier?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> OKC has some great fans too. I think they're just happy that Oklahoma has a pro sport team.


Basically...They showed the Hornets more love then they probably deserved


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who's to say they still don't respect him?

But since the Big 3 has been there, Kobe hasn't dropped 40 points against the Celtics nor have the Lakers blown the Celtics out in Boston so are we gonna chant MVP at Kobe for having 19 points or something along those lines?

And by the way, it's the fucking championship. What home team isn't gonna boo the hell out of the away team? That's common sense and whether you a Boston Celtic fan, a San Francisco Giants fan, or a Green Bay Packers fan if your team is playing the championship under no circumstances are you gonna show even a little ounce of support or respect to the other team. The thing you're talking about was in the middle of the regular season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics fans are worlds better than Lakers fans. All that really needs to be said here. Not sure why they are even being compared.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Who's to say they still don't respect him?
> 
> But since the Big 3 has been there, Kobe hasn't dropped 40 points against the Celtics nor have the Lakers blown the Celtics out in Boston so are we gonna chant MVP at Kobe for having 19 points or something along those lines?
> 
> And by the way, it's the fucking championship. What home team isn't gonna boo the hell out of the away team? That's common sense and whether you a Boston Celtic fan, a San Francisco Giants fan, or a Green Bay Packers fan if your team is playing the championship under no circumstances are you gonna show even a little ounce of support or respect to the other team. The thing you're talking about was in the middle of the regular season.


Chanting things like "Kobe Sucks" is a clear sign they don't respect them. Are you really telling me that you can that in a respectful way? Kobe dropped 41 points in their first meeting this season, and in that game iirc they again chanted "Kobe Sucks" near the end of the game.

I know it was the finals, that still doesn't mean you go and rock the other team's bus while they're trying to leave. That is another sign that they don't respect him or the team whatsoever, it shows that they hate him, something they weren't showing the year before.



JM said:


> Celtics fans are worlds better than Lakers fans. All that really needs to be said here. Not sure why they are even being compared.


You don't understand why a Laker fan is arguing with a Celtic fan about which fans are better/worse...?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You don't understand why a Laker fan is arguing with a Celtic fan about which fans are better/worse...?


Are you taking it personally or something? You already said you don't fit the mold so what's the issue? It's a generalization and a pretty obvious one at that. So yes, I don't understand.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Chanting things like "Kobe Sucks" is a clear sign they don't respect them. Are you really telling me that you can that in a respectful way? Kobe dropped 41 points in their first meeting this season, and in that game iirc they again chanted "Kobe Sucks" near the end of the game.


Oh yeah. The fans in L.A. chanted "Kobe Sucks" at him. 



> I know it was the finals, that still doesn't mean you go and rock the other team's bus while they're trying to leave. That is another sign that they don't respect him or the team whatsoever, it shows that they hate him, something they weren't showing the year before.


Ok the fans were excited cause they just won the championship so they threw rocks at the bus that's no different from Laker fans being excited last year when the Lakers won and rioting with them fighting, cops getting hurt, them shattering windows out of cars, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Are you taking it personally or something? You already said you don't fit the mold so what's the issue? It's a generalization and a pretty obvious one at that. So yes, I don't understand.


I don't really care personally because I have never cared about other fans and what they think/do, but to say Celtic fans are any better considering what they've done in the past makes them no better in my book. There is a reason Bill Russell hated the all the fans/city so much during his day, they treated him like shit because of race even though he helped win them 11 championships. Teams that are successfully always have shitty fickle fans because the fans become spoiled with winning, the only thing that makes LA any worse is because of the rich, snobby, celeb fans they have that come to games that probably couldn't name any of the players on the team that aren't Kobe Bryant and probably no nothing of basketball.



notorious_187 said:


> Oh yeah. The fans in L.A. chanted "Kobe Sucks" at him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the fans were excited cause they just won the championship so they threw rocks at the bus that's no different from Laker fans being excited last year when the Lakers won and rioting with them fighting, cops getting hurt, them shattering windows out of cars, etc.


My mistake, but they did chant it in the game that was in Boston.

They didn't throw rocks, well I don't think they did, they actually shock the bus so it wouldn't leave. Ya, their riots are a little much, but they were just "excited" that they beat Boston. Once again, Lakers have a shit load of fans that don't live in LA, judging what I hope is the majority of real fans by what the stupid/fake fans do is just wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyway my prediction for tonight.

Bulls vs. *Nets.* I think the Nets are continue their 5-game winning streak and pull off the upset.
*Grizzlies* vs. Knicks. I think Rudy Gay is back and if the Knicks can barely beat the Grizzlies without Rudy then there's no way they're gonna beat them with Rudy.
Cavaliers vs. *Trail Blazers.* Portland's definitely getting the win here. Dang no NBA on TNT tonight?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's March Madness time...NBA is taking a back seat till early April man..Chuck and them are on CBS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah forgot about March Madness, not really into college sports though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I recall Laker fans throwing foam fingers, cups and garbage on the floor during a loss to the Cavs a year or so ago.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was against the Cavs last season on Christmas.

I'm surprised Tony Douglas was the one to rape the Grizzles, but he had an amazing night. 9/12 threes is probably the best three point shooting night of the season.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Cavs are currently down 33-5. That is not a typo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao, worst team ever. If not, they must be very close to it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As far as record is concerned there have been many worse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Record wise I know there have been much worse, Nets were the worst ever last year record wise I think, but this team is so horrible on so many levels they are clearly up there as one of the worst. It is also there effort level, on so many games they just don't seem to want to be out there playing. You don't go on a 26 game losing streak if you're trying hard every game throughout the whole game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Sixers only won 9 games once.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder how the Cavs season would've went if Varejao never got hurt.

Because that's when they started struggling.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I wonder how the Cavs season would've went if Varejao never got hurt.
> 
> .


They would have more losses


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets have been surging ever since Melo left and without Gallo. Couldn't be more impressed and this team has the depth to make an impact in the playoffs and be a dark horse. They're two deep at every position when healthy. You've got Lawson/Felton at PG, Smith/Afflalo sharing time at SG, Gallo/Chandler at SF, Martin/Harrington at PF and Nene/Birdman at C. Plus Gary Forbes is no pushover. I'm loving the team right now. As a Celtics fan I'm obviously rooting for them first but this team has high hopes from me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was one of the people who knew that with the players the Nuggets were receiving and giving up they would still be a great, if not better team.

The Nuggets are proving to all the ignorant people who don't think so, that you don't need a superstar to be a top team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Exactly dude. They're playing the kind of basketball I love because everyone's getting touches and its working out great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brye 

Yeah I'd consider Denver and Portland as the dark horses in the West with Denver having a slight edge between those two. I'd say OKC, Lakers, Spurs and Mavs are all _better_ teams but anything can happen in a seven games series. Mavs are the team with the most to prove though with all the depth they have now which can often mean a major flop come play off time. Lakers will be tough, we all know that. They come to play big time in the playoffs. Spurs are the Spurs. OKC are built strong now but are inexperienced much like the Bulls, that doesn't have to matter though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I was one of the people who knew that with the players the Nuggets were receiving and giving up they would still be a great, if not better team.
> 
> The Nuggets are proving to all the ignorant people who don't think so, that you don't need a superstar to be a top team.


You most likely need a superstar to win a championship though. What really is making them so great is their huge improvement on defense, with Melo gone their defense has exploded and managed to shutdown other teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You most likely need a superstar to win a championship though. What really is making them so great is their huge improvement on defense, with Melo gone their defense has exploded and managed to shutdown other teams.


Well the Pistons in 04 didn't really have a superstar unless you count Big Ben or Rasheed as one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I was about to say the Pistons are pretty much the only exception. 

Waits for someone to not call Tim Duncan a superstar though...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons had the best defense in the league though, and no matter how much better the Nuggets have become defensively they still don't compare to the 04 Pistons when it comes to defense. If they manage to get past the first/second round I will probably think differently, but until then I still think it is a long shot for the Nuggets to get a championship anytime soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh I think saying the Nuggets will get to the Finals is a definite long shot, but I know they're gonna give the Thunder hell in the 1st round.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everyone has a shot, that's why they play the games.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> The Sixers only won 9 games once.


why you gotta go there bro 

fuck the Nuggets, its gonna be all about them Trail Blazers. these guys need to start getting some credit for being beasts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ahahaha, you weren't alive (I assume) so at least you didn't have to live through it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah at least you probably weren"t alive. I lived through the Celtics worst period of basketball sadly.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, i didn't live through it haha

but its pretty sad that every single time i see an awful team in the NBA, i know they're never gonna be as bad as that squad was. i mean, WHAT THE FUCK? 9 GAMES? The Cavaliers lost a bajillion games in a row and they've still got double digits.

it's staggering to imagine a team that bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> fuck the Nuggets, its gonna be all about them Trail Blazers. these guys need to start getting some credit for being beasts.


Blazers are behind the Nuggets, Blazers don't deserve any kind of credit, they are who we thought they were...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blazers shall make it past the first round. come at me bros.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well right now that would be due to a series win over the Mavs so I wouldn't really put it past the Mavs to fuck up another playoff :lmao

Like I said, Mavs added the depth this year so I think they have a lot to prove, which never really ends well for them.

While Roy was out they were very inconsistent and it was pretty much whenever they got solid secondary scoring from Matthews and Batum they did well. Aldridge has been fantastic all year so it's never really been his doing. Now Roy is back though and they've added Wallace so that sorta lowers what everyone needs to do in order for them to do well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So you're saying they'll beat Dallas/LA even without home court huh....Interesting

This is the same team who got bounced by Phx last year so I have zero faith in them..Especially without Roy 100%


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only team I see them beating is Dallas and that's just because Dallas are perennial fuck ups. They won't beat Any of the other possible match ups (LA is basically it).


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no worries, they're facing Dallas. i've seen the future and the future is the Mavs.

they do have OKC as another possible match-up. i know we're all THE NUGGETS ARE AMAZING (and they are quite the surprise), but they're only two games behind them. they drop a few games and boom. 

but they're facing Dallas, so we don't have to speak upon this.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> So you're saying they'll beat Dallas/LA even without home court huh....Interesting
> 
> This is the same team who got bounced by Phx last year so I have zero faith in them..Especially without Roy 100%


A major problem with both the Blazers and Nuggets is neither are good road teams. They both have losing road records. If they cant win on the road in the regular season, they probably arent going to win in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As much as Dallas are screwups in the playoffs, you do have to matchup well enough to make them fold their tent...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Mavs make it past the 1st round this year but second round is another story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are gonna be back in Cleveland on Tuesday eh?

I wonder if the Cavs will lose as bad as they did last time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm still laughing at how well the Cavs played against the Knicks this year. I give my friend shit all the time because he's a Knicks fan. Personally I think they gave up far too much to Denver for Melo and Billups. Billups brings great leadership to their team but Melo and Amare aren't exactly the two most motivational players in the world. I just don't think they have the depth in their rotation to be a contender. Douglas has been playing great though, I'll give them that.

I also can't get over how annoyed I am that the players run the NBA now. I liked Dwight Howard alot until he bitched about his team and going to LA when his contract doesn't end till fucking 2012. Melo brought so much drama to the Nuggets that I'm glad he's gone and Denver is flowing much better since.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thanks to the "Heatles" as they wanna be called, we will see more trades like the D-Will & Melo ones, GM's don't wanna end up like the Cavs and the Raptors, who got pretty much nothing in return for LeBron & Bosh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I agree with you there. I'd say the Nuggets made out pretty well and the Jazz did alright. I mean they took themselves out of the playoff hunt but at least getting Harris gives them a solid PG. I don't know what to think of Favors yet. As of now I don't see much in him but I'm always hearing he has monster potential. I don't like the way Williams left Utah seeing as the rumor of him getting Sloan to leave. If he was going to want out anyway he shouldn't have cost someones job over it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I was pissed when I found out he was the reason Sloan resigned.

But Harris is a solid PG and Favors does have tons of potential, Jazz made it out alright in the trade, they're a good team just not good enough to make the playoffs...in the West that is, I'm pretty sure them along with every other team whose 9-12th in the West are pretty pissed to know that had they had the same record in the East they would be fighting for the 6-7 spots. I was watching ESPN the other day and I think either Jon Barry said "Do the East have to have an 8th seed?" I know you're making the playoffs, but there's no way I could talk shit about my favorite team making the playoffs if they made it in as the 8th seed in the East. Only once in the last 5 years has the 8th seed in team in the East been .500 or better and the only year they were was last year with the Bulls and they were exactly 41-41.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It really is ridiculous. It's a race of mediocrity between Charlotte, Indiana and Milwaukee while Phoenix, Houston, Utah or even the Warriros could be fighting for that seed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Harris is a solid point guard, Williams is a franchise point guard...Utah stock piling on big men(Jefferson, Heyward, Milsap, Favors) is very 2006? Knick like..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Worse teams have made it in the playoffs, such as Bulls in the early 80s, but it just really shows how shit the bottom half of the East is. Not mention that most of the East teams have a poor record against West teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and look what we have here, LeBron is getting MVP chants in Atlanta


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's not really surprising.

Hopefully Indiana can beat the Bulls, all they have do is hold onto their lead for 3 minutes left and the Celtics to win. The Rockets are killing em now but I think they're gonna eventually come back. Patrick Patterson is a fucking beast. He's highly underrated, I rarely hear people talk about him when talking about good rookies.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I swear I hate the Rockets commentators. They're so biased it's pathetic.

They bashed Glen Davis for flopping and then Kevin Martin turned around and flopped and they praised him for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

43 points on just 21 shots gotta be his most efficient game ever..LeBron even hit 5 3's..Just one of those nights


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit. Bulls are ging into OT vs the Pacers. Derrick Rose was fouled as he took a three to tie it up in the final seconds. Made all 3 free throws. Intense. 

Also, noticed a sign in the crowd that said \"WINNING\" with a picture of Derrick Rose and CHarlie Sheen\'s face superimposed on it. Haha.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's good to see, tbh. With the new environment, I personally feel like it has been a lean year for LeBron. A game like this is great to see, because I'm not saying his the best player going, but I honestly feel like when he's on fire, he's more fun to watch than just about anybody.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was bullshit, Granger was fouled.

Oh yeah and the Rockets are beating the dog shit out of the Celtics.


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit. Bulls are ging into OT vs the Pacers. Derrick Rose was fouled as he took a three to tie it up in the final seconds. Made all 3 free throws. Intense. 

Also, noticed a sign in the crowd that said \"WINNING\" with a picture of Derrick Rose and CHarlie Sheen\'s face superimposed on it. Haha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok this Bulls game is rigged.

First they didn't call the foul on Derrick Rose for the Danny Granger three that would've won the game.
Now Derrick Rose just clearly committed a charge on Dahntay Jones and they didn't call that either.

Pacers up 3 with like a minute left with Granger & Hansbrough fouled out and Hibbert with 5 fouls.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'm still laughing at how well the Cavs played against the Knicks this year. I give my friend shit all the time because he's a Knicks fan. Personally I think they gave up far too much to Denver for Melo and Billups. Billups brings great leadership to their team but Melo and Amare aren't exactly the two most motivational players in the world. I just don't think they have the depth in their rotation to be a contender. *Douglas has been playing great though, I'll give them that*.
> 
> I also can't get over how annoyed I am that the players run the NBA now. I liked Dwight Howard alot until he bitched about his team and going to LA when his contract doesn't end till fucking 2012. Melo brought so much drama to the Nuggets that I'm glad he's gone and Denver is flowing much better since.


Great isnt the word I would use to describe his play. Inconsistent is the word you are looking for. One game he is the best player on the court, the next game he is terrible. Dont believe me? Look at his game log starting in February: http://espn.go.com/nba/player/gamelog/_/id/3979/toney-douglas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston sucks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Knicks have lost to the Cavs twice, the Cavs twice, and the Pistons. This team is begging for a third superstar because two offensive stars will never get it done.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sixers up 16, we should be able to hold out on the Kings.

as of this moment, we are tied with the Knicks, but not really, because we hold the tiebreaker. 
in other words, Melo and Amare, suck on deez philly nuts. WE TAKING YO SIXTH SEED. 

76ers will be the team that knocks the Miami Heat out of the playoffs (lulz lulz lulz trolololol)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> boston sucks


Word to Danny Ainge (No I will not let it go)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> Great isnt the word I would use to describe his play. Inconsistent is the word you are looking for. One game he is the best player on the court, the next game he is terrible. Dont believe me? Look at his game log starting in February: http://espn.go.com/nba/player/gamelog/_/id/3979/toney-douglas


That's true, honestly I hadn't looked into it much but I see him in the box score at times dropping 20+. I'll agree to that.

And I don't mind the Celts getting blown out occasionally, it happens. Resting the stars for the playoffs should be their #1 priority and getting Rondo to be fucking good again. They got their playoff seed so I think they need to put it in cruise control.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Word to Danny Ainge (No I will not let it go)


What would Perkins have in this game that would have allowed them to win? Is it Danny Ainge's fault that Rondo and Pierce did absolutely nothing this game? None of their starters played over 30 minutes in this game which clearly shows that they were resting their players. Green also had a great game, him and Davis were the only two to have a good game.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago is really fucking good at home, and if Boston has to play them in May with Chicago having homecourt, Im going to be extremely worried. This whole "rest our starters now to save them for the playoffs" strategy is stupid if you ask me. It worked last year only because the East wasnt as good. We'll see how it shakes out. 

WTF has happened to Rondo? He is playing with no confidence.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> boston sucks


:lmao :lmao :lmao

When the Raptors get 20 wins then you can start talking shit.

Yeah they lost to the Rockets but it's not like the Rockets are a +.500 team. 



bonesndo said:


> Chicago is really fucking good at home, and if Boston has to play them in May with Chicago having homecourt, Im going to be extremely worried. This whole "rest our starters now to save them for the playoffs" strategy is stupid if you ask me. It worked last year only because the East wasnt as good. We'll see how it shakes out.
> 
> WTF has happened to Rondo? He is playing with no confidence.


You do realize that the Celtics have already beaten the Bulls twice at home this season right?

And how is the rest your starters strategy stupid? And the East is good this year?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Where did I say Perkins was the difference in the game tonight?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1 what does boston have to do with toronto

2 didn't rivers state way back he wanted homecourt advantage up until the finals


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Where did I say Perkins was the difference in the game tonight?


You blamed Danny Ainge for Boston sucking. Even though Perkins was a key piece to their team its not like he would have made any sort of the different from the time he was traded to now since he has either been injured since then or limited in minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> 1 what does boston have to do with toronto
> 
> 2 didn't rivers state way back he wanted homecourt advantage up until the finals


1. It's a little ironic for you to say my team sucks for a losing to a +.500 team when your team hasn't even won 20 games yet and we're 5 months into the season.

2. They can still get the #1 seed in the East and even if they don't, they can beat the Heat and I think they can beat the Bulls.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> When the Raptors get 20 wins then you can start talking shit.
> 
> ...


Ummmm Im pretty sure I said I was worried about playing Chicago in Chicago, where the Celtics havent won this season. Resting your starters is stupid if you are fighting for a 1 seed with a team that has 4 losses at home, like the Bulls. They've proven they are a dominant home team. And yes the East is much better this year compared to last year. Chicago and Miami are better this year than Cleveland and Orlando last year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You blamed Danny Ainge for Boston sucking. Even though Perkins was a key piece to their team its not like he would have made any sort of the different from the time he was traded to now since he has either been injured since then or limited in minutes.


Boston isn't the same team and won't be...Perkins presence will be missed(Physically and mentally) and I've always said it...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. It's a little ironic for you to say my team sucks for a losing to a +.500 team when your team hasn't even won 20 games yet and we're 5 months into the season.
> 
> 2. They can still get the #1 seed in the East and even if they don't, they can beat the Heat and I think they can beat the Bulls.


Its not about getting HCA against the East for the Celtics, because I'm sure they can manage to win on the road against the Bulls and Heat. The problem lies in when they play the West team in the finals, if they continue to lose the Lakers and Mavs could both end up with better records then them and the Spurs already have HCA over everyone. I doubt the Celtics want another game 7 against these teams in their home, just look at what happened last year.



HeatWave said:


> Boston isn't the same team and won't be...Perkins presence will be missed(Physically and mentally) and I've always said it...


Yea, but he isn't the reason they have been sucking lately. Perkins impact would probably have come in the playoffs, but as of right now they're losing because either their starters aren't producing or they their starters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> Ummmm Im pretty sure I said I was worried about playing Chicago in Chicago, where the Celtics havent won this season. And yes the East is much better this year compared to last year. Chicago and Miami are better this year than Cleveland and Orlando last year.


They've only played them once in Chicago this season and they lost even though K.G. was hurt.

Yes but every team in playoff contention right now the Celtics have beaten at home except for the Bulls who they've only played once and I believe they'll beat them when they play them in Chicago in April.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its not about getting HCA against the East for the Celtics, because I'm sure they can manage to win on the road against the Bulls and Heat. The problem lies in when they play the West team in the finals, if they continue to lose the Lakers and Mavs could both end up with better records then them and the Spurs already have HCA over everyone. I doubt the Celtics want another game 7 against these teams in their home, just look at what happened last year.


I know, I know. But what I don't get is why just because the bench players played more than the starters tonight all of a sudden they don't want homecourt anymore. I mean they were getting blown out by 20+ and none of the starters were playing good so why keep them in the game?

Anyway, if Jeff Green would've been a member of the Celtics since the beginning of the year, I think he'd a lock for 6th man of the year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

First few losses after the trade imo was sort of based on Boston's reaction to Perkins getting traded..The rest is just whatever


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> They've only played them once in Chicago this season and they lost even though K.G. was hurt.
> 
> Yes but every team in playoff contention right now the Celtics have beaten at home except for the Bulls who they've only played once and I believe they'll beat them when they play them in Chicago in April.


If they can beat them when they play in April, yes I would feel much better about their chances. Im not ruling out the possibility of beating Chicago in a series, but being the road team makes it tougher. 

Plus another thing to consider is the fact that the 1 seed gets the Pacers, Bucks, or Bobcats in the 1st round. The 2 seed gets either the Knicks or Sixers. I would much rather be the 1 seed because the 1st round is much easier.

Their struggles lately have been mostly due to trying to work in 4 new players (Krstic, Green, Murphy, and Arroyo) into the rotation. Not having Perkins requires an adjustment period that they are still going through.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

First seed gets Knicks or Sixers in the second round? Actually they would most likely get the Magic, as long as they win the first round that is, and I doubt the Sixers or Knicks will get past the first round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What do you mean? After the Nuggets loss the day Perk was traded, they won 5 in a row, but they're 2-4 in their last 6, they just started slumping.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it really is too bad the 76ers had to do that god awful 2-12 start to our season. 

if we had just played better in the beginning we could be competing for a fifth seed right now.
second best Eastern Conference record since February 1st, 9th best overall record since that 2-12 start. Doug Collins, Coach of the Year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> If they can beat them when they play in April, yes I would feel much better about their chances. Im not ruling out the possibility of beating Chicago in a series, but being the road team makes it tougher.
> 
> Plus another thing to consider is the fact that the 1 seed gets the Pacers, Bucks, or Bobcats in the 1st round. The 2 seed gets either the Knicks or Sixers. I would much rather be the 1 seed because the 1st round is much easier.
> 
> Their struggles lately have been mostly due to trying to work in 4 new players (Krstic, Green, Murphy, and Arroyo) into the rotation. Not having Perkins requires an adjustment period that they are still going through.


I understand what you're saying but I still have faith that they will get the #1 seed and even if they don't as long as they have a better record than the Lakers then they're good.

Green has been playing the best out of all the Celtics for the past 4 or 5 games and Krstic has also put up some good numbers too but they have been playing pretty bad lately.

The Sixers win over the Kings now puts them in 6th place moving the Knicks to 7th.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> it really is too bad the 76ers had to do that god awful 2-12 start to our season.
> 
> if we had just played better in the beginning we could be competing for a fifth seed right now.
> second best Eastern Conference record since February 1st, 9th best overall record since that 2-12 start. Doug Collins, Coach of the Year.


Though Doug Collins has done an AMAZING job with the Sixers, the Coach of the Year still goes to Thibodeau. The job Thibodeau has done with the Bulls defense is amazing, and the fact they from 8th seed last year to first this year just shows how much they've improved.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> First seed gets Knicks or Sixers in the second round? Actually they would most likely get the Magic, as long as they win the first round that is, and I doubt the Sixers or Knicks will get past the first round.


If you are referring to me, thats not what I said. Go read my post again. I said the 2 seed gets the Knicks or Sixers in the first round, while the 1 gets Pacers/Bobcats/Bucks. You tell me who you would rather face.



notorious_187 said:


> I understand what you're saying but I still have faith that they will get the #1 seed and even if they don't as long as they have a better record than the Lakers then they're good.
> 
> Green has been playing the best out of all the Celtics for the past 4 or 5 games and Krstic has also put up some good numbers too but they have been playing pretty bad lately.
> 
> The Sixers win over the Kings now puts them in 6th place moving the Knicks to 7th.


Yeah they should make a deep playoff run regardless of being a 1 or 2, thats for sure. Green has been a pleasant surprise lately. Offensively they just seem to have way too many lapses where they cant score for long periods of time though. Do you see it as a problem moving forward?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston shouldn't have much trouble with matching up against any of the Eastern Powers, since only Orlando has a legit big man. but once you get to t he finals they may have a tone of trouble if the Lakers get back also.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Exactly. The only team I'm worried about in the playoffs is the Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lulz, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What team is gonna beat the Celtics in the East?

The only team you could slightly make a case for is the Bulls.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> What team is gonna beat the Celtics in the East?
> 
> The only team you could slightly make a case for is the Bulls.


Exactly... the Bulls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls won't beat the Celtics. They're gonna give them a fight but the Bulls won't beat the Celtics.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how overly confident this guy is, especially considering Boston's play recently and an old, shitty frontcourt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston can be beat by any of the other 3 teams in the top 4 now..Unless the O'Neal's can come back and be really effective


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I love how overly confident this guy is, especially considering Boston's play recently and an old, shitty frontcourt.


They were playing worse than this last year and the Celtics are 6-4 in their L10, same as the Magic so I don't see why you're saying they've been playing horrible.

Also last year the Celtics frontcourt consisted of Kendrick Perkins, Kevin Garnett, Glen Davis, Rasheed Wallace, & Shelden Williams. The frontcourt this year is much better and they're resting Shaq & Jermaine so they can come back completely healthy in the playoffs.



HeatWave said:


> Boston can be beat by any of the other 3 teams in the top 4 now..Unless the O'Neal's can come back and be really effective


They won't lose to the Magic. That's for damn sure. They'll be the Heat like I said the only team I think that can potentially beat them is the Bulls but then again I don't think they will.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> What do you mean? After the Nuggets loss the day Perk was traded, they won 5 in a row, but they're 2-4 in their last 6, they just started slumping.


Yeah I was wrong they did win 5 in a row but most of those wins were unimpressive...Especially against Golden State and Clippers..Boston's play overall has not made me think they are better now then they were a month ago eventhough they played that great game versus the Bucks..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can see Boston losing to any of those teams. Orlando by not having a dominant post presence any more and Orlando (much like Boston) has numerous players that can go off for 30. Chicago is really good all-around and you can't count the Heat out when they have 2 of the top 5 players in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How was the Clippers win unimpressive? They were trailing by 21 at one point and absolutely shut the Clippers down in the second half and came back. That was one of their best defensive games this year.



WWF said:


> I can see Boston losing to any of those teams. Orlando by not having a dominant post presence any more and Orlando (much like Boston) has numerous players that can go off for 30. Chicago is really good all-around and you can't count the Heat out when they have 2 of the top 5 players in the NBA.


I know Dwight Howard is gonna kill the Celtics but I don't think he's gonna be enough the Celtics are undefeated against the Magic this year with the Big 4 playing.

And as for the Heat, the Celtics have shut Dwyane Wade down all three times they played the Heat.
In game 1 he was 4-16, game 2 he was 2-12, and game 3 he was 6-17, he has yet to score 20 points on the Celtics.

Like I said, Chicago is the only team in the East I can see beating the Celtics but I think the C's can beat them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You're still overconfident. Better teams have lost to much worse team in the playoffs. It's the reason upsets exist. To say the only team that even worries you in the Lakers is beyond naive. 

Do you think Garnett, Pierce and Allen are only worried about the Lakers too? Not a chance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Actually I said two teams worry me: The Lakers and the Bulls, but like I said I think it'll be a great series that'll got to 7 games but the Celtics will get the win in the end.

They may not be only worried about the Lakers but that's their main worry, and that's their man focus.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9470884-post3508.html

That says otherwise but w/e. Maybe you've retracted since then.

There's a big difference between beating a team in the playoffs and worrying the team in the playoffs. I expect Orlando, Miami, Chicago and New York to all play inspired basketball in the playoffs. Yeah, it may not be enough to beat Boston but they certainly could play them hard enough to worry them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fair enough.

Anyways, Celtics play the Hornets in New Orleans tonight, they only lost by 2 in their game in Boston, hopefully they can get the win tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics playoff results this year are based on one thing....rest. When the big three are rested and Rondo isn't playing like a fucking idiot they're unstoppable. They held the Bucks to 56 points in a full game! That's some damn good defense. As long as they keep their best players rested, it doesn't matter how their season finishes. The Celts play perfectly fine on the road and home court didn't matter last year and it won't matter this year. Losing some games shouldn't matter at this point in the season as their locked in a top four spot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What I don't get is why everybody is now dissing the Celtics and jumping on the Bulls bandwagon just cause the Bulls were on a 8 game winning streak and the Celtics had won 2 out of their last 6 games.

I feel like all the Heat bandwagoners jumped on the Bulls bandwagon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems to be that these "Chicago Bandwagoners" consider the Bulls to have a legit shot at winning the east where as you seem to think that it's already a forgone conclusion that Boston is winning it. Might as well not even play the games the way you're talking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls are on fire and have a Celtic like team on defense and if Derrick Rose keeps playing like he is they're in amazing shape. I don't think there's alot of depth off their bench besides Gibson and Korver to an extent but they're a pretty good team. The Magic have really disappointed me. I thought they looked amazing after the big trade and their bench looked really good. They just haven't been meshing well at all though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still don't get what is the impressive part about coming back against the Clippers..It's the Clippers lol

Before yall crown the Bulls can we first see them make it out of the 1st round? Been like 5 years since they been able to


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> The Celtics playoff results this year are based on one thing....rest. When the big three are rested and Rondo isn't playing like a fucking idiot they're unstoppable. They held the Bucks to 56 points in a full game! That's some damn good defense. As long as they keep their best players rested, it doesn't matter how their season finishes. The Celts play perfectly fine on the road and home court didn't matter last year and it won't matter this year. Losing some games shouldn't matter at this point in the season as their locked in a top four spot.


The Bucks have the worst offense in the league if I recall correctly, which doesn't help matters. They're infatuated with the jumper.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

EDIT: @ my main man, Brye.

Not to mention Gilbert sucks :lmao

Or has sucked. 

Whichever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> EDIT: @ my main man, Brye.
> 
> Not to mention Gilbert sucks :lmao
> 
> ...


:lmao I guess not playing for like 4 years for bullshit reasons will do that to you.

And true, the Bucks aren't great offensively but it's still impressive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You really got to feel bad for the Magic though. As much as they've tried to get a team together in hopes of Dwight sticking around I think he'll walk regardless. Unless they win a championship but other than that, not much of a chance of him staying.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My problem with the Celtics is the fact that they gave up the one advantage they had which distinguished them from the rest of the east: size/toughness. Now Boston is heading into the playoffs with an injured set of O'Neals, no Perkins, and a finess player in Jeff Green who doesn't fit the Boston mold. The main problem I see facing the Celtics is they will be relying heavily on Shaq in the post season. Shaq couldn't get it down with Cleveland, Phoenix and Miami (in the later years after the title) so I don't find it feasible to expect him to contribute much.

Because of the Perkins trade, I believe the Bulls have the advantage up front. Deeper, bigger, etc,.

Bandwagon fans are imminent and guaranteed when a team starts reaching the pinnacle's of success. Happens everywhere, in every city. More annoying than the bandwagon fans are the self-righteous fans who parade with a sense of entitlement.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the attention the Bulls are getting has more to do with Rose than it does with how the team is playing. When Michael Jordan puts a guy over people start watching.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fair point but I think it's a combination of both. After all, they're statistically the best team in the Eastern Conference.

Either way, it's well deserved. They built their team the right way. Rose, next to maybe Durant, is the most humble superstar in the association. Overall, the play of Rose as well as the Bulls as a team warrants some notoriety. It's not like people are hopping on the bandwagon for the wrong reasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, they deserve all the attention they are getting. I think it's good because Miami disappointed so much this year so the East needed a "story" like this going towards the playoffs to give them the attention that the West gets because of Dallas, San Antonio and the Lakers. 

A lot of people have always had a soft spot for the Bulls given their history so it's good to see them playing great again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> The main problem I see facing the Celtics is they will be relying heavily on Shaq in the post season. Shaq couldn't get it down with Cleveland, Phoenix and Miami (in the later years after the title) so I don't find it feasible to expect him to contribute much.


Yeah but you see the thing, Shaq doesn't have as much pressure on him as he does when he played with Cleveland (I'll use them since they're most recent). When Shaq played with Cleveland he was the 2nd or 3rd option to score now with the Celtics he's the 4th and sometimes 5th option to score on the court. Not to mention Rondo & Shaq have great chemistry and if you were watching they were tearing it up in November when both were healthy playing together.

But I am happy for the Bulls, I love to see a team who has been struggling for so many years finally become contenders. The Bulls just better be happy Derrick Rose had someone else take his SAT for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls might have the best bench in the NBA. 

Brewer, Gibson, Watson, Thomas, Asik, Korver. 

That's a quality six. All six are capable of high-quality minutes off the bench. I can almost guarantee you, Asik will be a huge pain in the ass to the opponents in the playoffs. He might not be a scorer, but he does everything else as well as you'd want out of a backup center.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ I'd say they've got a solid bench but the Nuggets have a damn good one too. Felton, Gallo, Smith, Harrington, Birdman and Forbes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Reports are during shootaround I guess at Cavs/Clippers game, a guy stormed the court with a knife in his hand


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The thing that matters most with benches is +/-. As far as I know Chicago's bench has one of the best +/-'s in the NBA for benches. You don't have to look back far to see a strong example of it either (game against New Jersey). Then they started putting their 2nd unit in in the 1st quarter when they were down by close to 10 and by the time the starters were all back in in the second quarter they were up by close to 10. They don't score a lot as a 2nd unit but they sure as hell don't give up a lot either. You could argue that Chicago's bench defence is more important to their success than Rose himself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Reports are during shootaround I guess at Cavs/Clippers game, a guy stormed the court with a knife in his hand


That's fucked up, I saw that on ESPN. Just the thought of Blake being stabbed angers me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was he trying to stab Blake?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not sure we'll ever know what his intentions were. Just another lunatic, that's all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No idea, I was just showing how angry I'd be if he was.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but you see the thing, Shaq doesn't have as much pressure on him as he does when he played with Cleveland (I'll use them since they're most recent). When Shaq played with Cleveland he was the 2nd or 3rd option to score now with the Celtics he's the 4th and sometimes 5th option to score on the court. Not to mention Rondo & Shaq have great chemistry and if you were watching they were tearing it up in November when both were healthy playing together.
> 
> But I am happy for the Bulls, I love to see a team who has been struggling for so many years finally become contenders. The Bulls just better be happy Derrick Rose had someone else take his SAT for him.


True in a sense. I would never bet on Shaq, at least this version of Shaq. He really is unreliable. November production out of Shaq is great but all considered, a 40 year old Shaq can't be counted on. I know my opinion is of little to no relevance to anyone in the NBA but I think the Celtics bit off a little bit more than they could chew. 

Shaking up a team who put Boston basketball back on the map wasn't the right move. Perkins is such a forceful presence down low that he's regarded by the peers in the NBA as the best low post/high post defender (even Thibodeau implied that despite him having a good protocol in Noah himself). Go back prior to the start of NBA training camps... we were all receiving word through the media that Doc Rivers, the entire Boston team, and the majority of other players in the NBA felt if Boston had Kendrick Perkins, they would have won the NBA title. Will we ever know? No. It's a complete hypothetical.

Putting all of your eggs in Shaq's basket just isn't smart. Last I heard, JO was questionable for the postseason. Have we heard any different? Sure, Krstic - Green - Troy Murphy are nice little complimentary additions to the team but they all are relatively soft. I do like Big Baby' at the end of the game, KG is KG. I just think Shaq is going to determine their fate.

Good news is, if they resign Green, they have a couple of valued pieces going into the future in Rondo & Green.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only thing that doesn't impress me about both Celtics and Bulls' records are that they've had a pretty weak schedule so far. They both have, especially the Bulls, weak divisions and haven't faced as many +500 teams as the other playoff teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The only thing that doesn't impress me about both Celtics and Bulls' records are that they've had a pretty weak schedule so far. They both have, especially the Bulls, weak divisions and haven't faced as many +500 teams as the other playoff teams.


Against top-five teams, LeBron, D-Wade, Chris Bosh (three All-Stars) have a record of 1-7. Against the top-five teams, D-Rose (playing with no other All-Stars and missing either Joakim Noah or Carlos Boozer all but 11 games this season) and the Bulls are 7-4 (written by Michael Wilbon, columnist for ESPN).

That claim has no substance, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics against the top 5 teams are 7-4 too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> By top 5 five teams I'm assuming you mean Celtics, Bulls, Lakers, Spurs, & Mavs or Heat right?
> 
> If that's the case the Celtics are 7-4 too.


Correct. Bulls are tied with the Celtics for second best record in the NBA against top 5 teams at this point. SA have the best record. Dallas follows the Bulls, then LAL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago is 19-7 vs. the West and has a better winning percentage vs. the west than the Lakers do against the East. Boston is 16-10 vs. the West, which yes, does leave something to be desired. Not sure what Chicago and Boston's records are vs. 500 or better teams. Lakers and Spurs are great though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics are 19-11 and Bulls are 21-10 against +.500 teams.

Also found it interesting that the Bulls are 3-13 when their opponents score 100+ while the Celtics are 14-5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Three of those 5 top teams are in the West and the other two are the Bulls and Celtics, so really the top team bit doesn't really prove anything about how they'll fair against the East playoff teams, unless the Heat were included in the top team record in which case they've lost against every top team except the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was saying the Spurs, Mavericks, Lakers, Bulls, & Heat are top 5 since I didn't include the Celtics and the only teams they haven't lost to are the Spurs & Heat. But they do have one more game against both teams and they're both gonna be road games so who knows.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Three of those 5 top teams are in the West and the other two are the Bulls and Celtics, so really the top team bit doesn't really prove anything about how they'll fair against the East playoff teams, unless the Heat were included in the top team record in which case they've lost against every top team except the Lakers.


Bro, they've beat everyone. The only team that has caused them fits is Orlando. They struggle scoring against ATL but have puled out a couple of close ones there.

Chi = 12-0 in their own conference (I know, mediocre teams)
1-1 Vs. 76'ers
1-1 Vs. Magic
1-2 Vs. Celtics
3-0 Vs. Heat
1-1 Vs. SA (West)
1-1 Vs. ATL
2-2 Vs. DAL (West)
1-1 Vs. LAL (West)

Not trying to get you to buy in. Only providing stats...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Celtics are 19-11 and Bulls are 21-10 against +.500 teams.
> 
> Also found it interesting that the Bulls are 3-13 when their opponents score 100+ while the Celtics are 14-5.


Is quite surprising actually considering their offensive and defensive ranks are essentially the same as far as PPG is concerned.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Celtics are 19-11 and Bulls are 21-10 against +.500 teams.
> 
> Also found it interesting that the Bulls are 3-13 when their opponents score 100+ while the Celtics are 14-5.


Repped. 

Like those statistics you gave us. Very interesting, especially the 100+ PPG stat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Bro, they've beat everyone. The only team that has caused them fits is Orlando. They struggle scoring against ATL but have puled out a couple of close ones there.
> 
> Chi = 12-0 in their own conference (I know, mediocre teams)
> 1-1 Vs. 76'ers
> ...


Nah, I already knew that they're were legit contenders with the way they've been playing and how much better they've gotten defensively. I just wasn't quite sure as how good they were against playoff teams in their own conference. You've made your point though.

I'm still hoping the Lakers manage a better record than both because if we manage to get to the Finals again this year it would be nice having HCA against whoever we could be possibly facing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

0-2 vs the Knicks though right? I mean, I've always said if they meet in the 1st round it's game over for the Knicks, but for that to happen Boston and Miami cant settle for where they are at now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics are getting killed by the Hornets. And before anyone says it no it's not because they're getting dominated in the paint.

The Celtics can't hit their shots and Marco Belinelli can't miss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron James can't miss a shot. He has been destroying nearly every team he has played recently.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics D has hit milk carton status smh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can someone inform me as to what smh means?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shake my head which is equivalent to facepalm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hmmm ok. Seen it a whole bunch, figured I'd finally ask.

NO is getting hotter from the field still. Yikes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo has hit 4 jumpers in the 1st half, I think that's a career high. The Celtics did great offensively in the 2nd quarter but they did so bad in the 1st quarter that that's the reason why they're down by 12 at the half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Aww fuck Rondo's hurt!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It seems neither CP3 or Paul Pierce really want to win this game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Paul has as double-double I believe in rebounds & assists but doesn't have any points.

Pierce has been playing horrible though. If it weren't for Big Baby & Delonte the C's would've never got back into it.

Honestly the Celtics were playing better with Delonte running point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's hit a few free throws. He has to hit some shots if this team is going to win though, he always gets his assists. He's just lucky Paul has been horrible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And the Celtics get the come from behind win, they're tied with the Bulls for the #1 seed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i always thought... smh = so much hate


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao

I just found out what lmao meant last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What did you think it meant before? 

Just noticed that Griffin destroyed the Cavs. Too bad he didn't have a game like this in their first meeting when their was an actual streak on the line, which also ruined a potential match up of losing streaks. I WONT FORGET CLIPPERS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yep, I haven't felt the same about the Clippers since that horrible loss either.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i did forget, but now that i'm reminded, i shall never forget again.

fuck you Clippers for ruining the biggest game of the year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, look on the bright side, at least we know the Wizards streak would've ended.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Close game between Philly and Portland tonight. Portand is killing it from downtown.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doug Collins deserves some consideration as COTY. If Thibs' receive the honors, I wouldn't be surprised if Collins wins the nomination. Philly's transformation from last year to this year has been incredible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's what I saying.

There's only three guys I can see winning and it's Thibodeau, Collins, & Gregg Poppovich in that particular order. I don't think anyone else deserves to win.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

could have really used Iggy and his perimeter defense tonight. fucking knee injury.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well, look on the bright side, at least we know the Wizards streak would've ended.


Would it have? If Cavs lost the game against the Clippers than they may have come into that Wizards game thinking it would be their last chance to end their horrible losing streak. It could have been an intense game with March Madness atmosphere, but we'll never know now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well maybe next year there will be two more horrible teams with embarrassing streaks. I doubt will have one lose 26 games in a row and one lose like 25 road games in a row but maybe we'll get two teams on 15 teams game losing streaks or something.

But then again, that's if we have a season next year, which I hope we do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It appears that the New Jersey Nets are unhappy that they've managed to win 5 of their last 10 games and have been able to put some distance between them and 5th last. To solve the dilemma they look like they are going to have D-Will sit on the bench for the remainder of the season :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> It appears that the New Jersey Nets are unhappy that they've managed to win 5 of their last 10 games and have been able to put some distance between them and 5th last. To solve the dilemma they look like they are going to have D-Will sit on the bench for the remainder of the season :side:


What are you smokin? He has a wrist injury and Nets said he'll be back next week


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well the post was obviously kidding...yes...

But they are strongly considering shutting him down for the season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't they trade their pick to Utah? Not like it benefits them to rest him, anyways.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still kidding guizzzz.

Farmar has 8 assists in the first quarter. Not too shabby.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bucks lead the Knicks after the 1st quarter, 32 to 9. Knicks are shooting 16% from the field. Wow.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bucks beat the Knicks...Melo beefin with the Knicks too?

But really who cares, Duke beating my Wolverines shot my day, I hope every team in the NBA with a winning record loses today..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://sports-ak.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=310320001


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

just a terrible move bringing melo in. knicks would've been better off bringing in one hard nosed defender role player than that primadonna.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SAMUAL FUCKING DALEMBERT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. 

And Marcus Thornton.

lol timber wolves.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've got a feeling the Knicks won't finish over .500. Where they're at now if they lose two games in a row then they're under .500. But I think the Knicks are going through what the Heat went through early in the year, they're still trying to learn how to play with each other. I mean how players involved in that trade?

Damn D.M.C. only had 3 points tonight, wtf? They were playing the Wolves of all teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Considering they scored 127 points...

I guess that's what happens when SAMUEL FUCKING DALEMBERT has the game of his life.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Haitian Sensation with another big game? what the fuck is this. is this real life?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Props to Kyle Lowry.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just when i thought the Kings were about to blow another game the T'Wolves forgot how to make shots. oh and Dalembert had a great game.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tough win for the Lakers without Andrew Bynum. They were really missing him on the boards, still can't believe he got a 2 game suspension for the foul on Beasley.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TKOK™ said:


> Just when i thought the Kings were about to blow another game the T'Wolves forgot how to make shots. oh and Dalembert had a great game.


Sorry im stealing your team


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Odom was fnatastic today  Great win Lakers


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody mentioned the Raptors win? It was a back and forth intense game, they worked to win that one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Durant had an off night so the Raps were able to pull one out lol. I don't want them getting ahead of New Jersey though so I can't be too excited about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bargnani for MVP. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh you like Andrea "fadeaway bricks" Bargnani don't you? lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have his jersey :lmao. I'm a fan of the foreign players. Love Gallinari, Dirk, Nash, Gortat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What about the former Celtic standout, SEMIH ERDEN. Now making lives difficult for his opponents on the Cleveland Cavaliers. 

It's weird hearing people call Canadians Foreign. You're the foreigner mofo .


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Nobody mentioned the Raptors win? It was a back and forth intense game, they worked to win that one.


we only like to talk about teams that matter, lololololol.


Bargnani has had an awful month. he's barely shooting 40% from the field. his shooting has been so weak.

foreign players made flopping like 500 times more popular in the NBA so i generally resent them. flopping is the worst thing to happen to professional basketball.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Nobody mentioned the Raptors win? It was a back and forth intense game, they worked to win that one.


Nobody mentioned to me the Toronto franchise even existed. They've faded into obscurity since Bosh's departure on the national scale here.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Nobody mentioned the Raptors win?


Hey the Raptors won..There you go, you're welcome


But seriously, if you want a page worth of Raptors comments then you better A. Start it off and B. Make sure you are knocking the Lakers in the process


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Raptors! Awesome! They have just as many loses as the Celtics have wins! :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls doing work. Celtics are not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It appears SAMUAL FUCKING DALEMBERT is back to Samuel Dalembert today. Boozer has looked pretty good in his return for the Bulls. 

Boston is shooting like shit tonight. Glen Davis can't even seem to do anything offensively and he's been their best offensive player as of late. Garnett is the only player on the Celts actually able to do much of anything. You know you're in trouble when Ronnie Turiaf is getting it done too...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight put in some great practice time against the Cavs tonight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

delonte

great to have him back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thanks for nothing, knicks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Toronto is getting destroyed. Good god.

There's tanking and then there's this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've got three words for ya:

PAUL MUTHAFUCKIN PIERCE!!

Bulls won tonight too, huh? That's alright I wouldn't mind them tying cause the Celtics would still get the #1 seed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that game in a few weeks will probably eliminate the tie.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ONLY The Sacramento Kings can win by 30+ one game and then lose by 40 then next game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> that game in a few weeks will probably eliminate the tie.


The Celtics are currently up 2-1 in their season series with the Bulls, if the C's wins in the game a few weeks from now then if they finish with the same record the C's will get the #1 spot, if the Bulls win then the tie is determined by who has a better conference record which the Celtics have which would result in them getting the #1 record too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know that. i'm just saying, looking at the schedules over the final few weeks ... i don't see them finishing with the same record.

the bulls still have 5 (counting tonight) back-to-backs. that's concerning.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think they will either tie or the Bulls win just because the Bulls have an easier schedule from here on out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

either way, it's going to be fun. 8*D


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thank you to the Celtics for coming back from that disastrous first half on account of:

1. i had money on the game
2. i'm a sixers fan 

so thanks guys. 


Sacramento sans Tyreke Evans is just disgraceful. and Sacramento with Tyreke Evans was still pretty disgraceful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My friend bet me $50 that the Heat are gonna sweep the Sixers in the 1st round, fucking ridiculous.

Who do you guys have for sixth man of the year? I'm going for Lamar Odom, he's been hyped up a lot this year plus I don't see anyone else winning except for possibly Jason Terry.

I've also tried to figure out who's gonna win Most Improved Player. I think it's down to three players: Derrick Rose, LaMarcus Aldridge, & Kevin Love.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lamar Odom shouldn't even be eligible really. he's started 33 games.

improved player is going to Dorrell Wright. not even a contest there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am conscious that I'm likely going on an unwarranted tangent, but I have to speculate. At this point in the season, the Cavaliers unofficially have rights to the 1st & 8th overall picks, assuming they win the lottery and the Clippers pick falls in accordance with their overall record. With those two picks, they have the possibility of reinvigorating the Cleveland franchise.

This is pure speculation but let's assume they take Kyrie Irving and Derrick Williams (if he falls that far). How awesome would that be? Irving is deemed as a better version of Chris Paul as it relates to this stage of their careers. Williams is a dynamic, Carmelo Anthony type of scorer and more athletic/explosive.

Gosh, I love creating buzz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Paul Pierce, the best never been in shape player of all time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Lamar Odom shouldn't even be eligible really. he's started 33 games.
> 
> improved player is going to Dorrell Wright. not even a contest there.


I couldn't really think of anyone else.

Forgot about Dorrell, yeah I think he has to win or at least be the runner-up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Paul Pierce, the best never been in shape player of all time


Barkley.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lamar Odom i think still is a frontrunner for the Sixth Man of the Year award. i'm just saying i don't really see how he should eligible when he was a starter for almost half the season.

Louis Williams deserves some consideration, with 14 PPG and 3 APG in just 23 minutes per game. but his shooting is streaky and he never really gets much spotlight in the sixth man talks so i doubt he'll be much of a contender. solid bench guy though. Thaddeus Young too, with 12 points and 5 rebounds off the bench, and the guy is shooting 54% from the field, with one of the best percentages in the league. both of them make huge impacts in games and have led their team in scoring in multiple games.

love my Philly bias. Jason Terry is a strong contender though, although i don't think they ever really give the award to the same person twice.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin McHale & Detlef Schrempf both won it twice so I don't see why not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Barkley.


NOPE! Barkley was in shape until he went to Houston..


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Lamar Odom shouldn't even be eligible really. he's started 33 games.
> 
> *improved player is going to Dorrell Wright. not even a contest there.*


*
*


kevin love?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love is a good choice but I feel as if he was still somewhat relevant last year. Wright more or less came out of nowhere to becoming a very solid player. I honestly just don't see Love as a most improved because I thought of him as a higher tier player last year. Obviously his numbers have significantly gone up but I think Wright came more out of obscurity.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

heroic 4th quarter by pierce, he was unstoppable. they showed a lot of heart in the 2nd half, including rondo who finally showed some life. probably best game of the season to watch, blood was spillin, dudes were diving for loose balls, jaw jackin, definately playoff atmosphere.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love was like one vote away from being a bench plate this year...Gotta go with Love..Stuff he's doing this year is way more than anything he showed last year


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wright came more out of nowhere, but love's double double streak and especially his 30-30 game will give him the nod.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Kevin McHale & Detlef Schrempf both won it twice so I don't see why not.


you picked two players from like 20 years. since then it hasn't happened. i don't see why it hasn't, but i'm simply going with statistics. 



BallinGid said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> kevin love?


that's possible, but i still see Dorrell Wright as the frontrunner.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't even know if i'd put wright ahead of derrick rose.... wrights improvement is definately the most surprising though. i guarantee love wins.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i watched game 6 of the 1993 finals the other day, Charles looked good to me, pause. certainly not as fat as he was toward the end of his career.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think barkley was in shape till he joined the rockets, pierce always been in shape, just not of a much of a genetic freak as a lot of atheletes of this generation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kyle Lowry should be a finalist for MIP as well.

As far as I know Dorell Wright has gone down in pretty much every per minute category and his FG and FT% are significantly down from last year. Not that that matters though. He went from a 20 a game guy to a 40 a game guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, you guys are right. Hard to remember judging by his current physique. Very vague, my mistake fellas.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

did some research since it was brought up. here's a list of who i think is most inclined for contending for most improved:

*Eric Gordon*
2009-10: 17 PPG, 3 APG, 45% FG
2010-11: 24 PPG, 4 APG, 46% FG

*Kevin Love*
2009-10: 14 PPG, 11 RPG, 45% FG
2010-11 :20 PPG, 15 RPG, 47% FG

*Derrick Rose*
2009-10: 21 PPG, 6 APG, 27% 3-point
2010-11: 25 PPG, 8 APG, 33% 3-point

*Dorell Wright*
2009-10: 7 PPG, 3 RPG, 1 APG
2010-11: 16 PPG, 5 RPG, 3 APG

*Russell Westbrook*
2009-10: 16 PPG, 41% FG, 22% 3-point
2010-11: 22 PPG, 44$ FG, 33% 3-point

*Jrue Holiday* (PHILLY BIAS GOING HARD)
2009-10: 8 PPG, 3 RPG, 4 APG
2010-11: 14 PPG, 4 RPG, 6 APG


numbers-wise Dorrell Wright has obviously had the most improvement just from being able to double his production, but obviously he's had a huge minutes per game increase and his 2009-10 numbers were very small to begin with. still, a lot of strong candidates this year. some i probably even forgot to mention.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As a heat fan i would like to see 1 of our former players [dorrell wright] win it. I just think kevin love has it. Should be a interesting race tho


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's Wright or Love for sure lol. Predictions for tonight guys?

Chicago over Atlanta
Portland over Washington (although I want Washington to win )
Lakers over Suns


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dont think Rose will even get consideration for Most Improved for the simple fact that he is the MVP. He will win that relatively easily and I doubt the NBA will give him both awards. 

Its between Love and Wright for MIP but I think Wright gets the nod. It wouldnt shock me if Love wins though because he is more popular. NBA is fickle like that sometimes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Kendrick Perkins no longer wears a Celtics uniform, but he still knows how to bash Boston's rivals.
> 
> Last week, the Thunder center called Lakers coach Phil Jackson "arrogant" and center Pau Gasol "soft." On Sunday, he scrutinized players on the Miami Heat.
> 
> ...


Always liked Perkins because of his old school toughness especially on defense..Interesting to hear him speak out though since he was never known as the one to be outspoken


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Grizzlies hopes of winning a playoff game has died today with the announcement of Gay having season ending surgery


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

millsap is another guy u gotta throw in there as most improved. i don't think the league cares enough about dorrell wright to give it to him anyway, loves got a long all star career ahead of him, this award will establish him a bit more. u can compare it a little to blake winning the dunk contest, except that love is a lot more deserving. and yea, perk gives good candid interviews.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sluggish start for both teams in atlanta ... but drose has provided some highlites already.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls seem determined to whoop that ass these last two games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sucks that Rudy Gay is out for the rest of the season and possibly playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

doing work!!

rose was incredible. I get why teams sag off him when's behind the arc ... but if he's hitting 3s, he's going to make them come out there. only leading to more penetration. 

the bulls bench looked tired, otherwise they could have probably won by about 50.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Add another embarrassing loss to the Hawks season...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hawks suck, they're horrible to watch, no chemistry. fun game here though, phoenix should take it hopefully.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

great game here.

vince carter sucks. channing frye does not.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how clutch is frye, love having him on my fantasy team. nash behind his back fallin out of bounds was incredible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and vince carter still sucks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cater was legit five or six years ago, too bad this isn't 2005.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn that Triple OT was sick lol. 

Anyone looking forward to any games tonight? Looking forward to Miami busting Detroit's ass  & OKC/Grizzlies jus cause ever since Robinson/Perkins got traded to OKC, I've been highly interested in them. GSW aren't eliminated from the playoffs yet LOL, I know they won't make it but they can still try, hope they beat Rockets. Toronto/Phoenix just cause it's my home team, hopefully Raps can beat them this time. Clippers/Wizards for obvs Blake Griffin show


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So you are practically interested in every game on the NBA schedule tonight...

Just the OKC game over here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's because he's a fan of about 6 NBA teams so he is consequently interested in a bunch of shitty teams playing each other...and now apparently he's a fan of the Heat and Bulls too...

ThAtlanta/Philadelphia, Orlando/New York should be interesting games. Atlanta and New York wins could tighten things up in the East Standings. Indiana/Charlotte should be like a playoff game tonight as well.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hoping to see New York get torn up agan. 

right now i'm a fan of the Philadelphia 76ers and of watching the Knicks get torn up by every team on the schedule. good stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I only care about the Orlando and Houston games. Orlando for obvious reasons and Houston because I'm hoping to see them take the 8 spot from Memphis.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to K.G. for moving into the top 20 all-time scorers list.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolHawks

seriously, is this team trying? are they afraid of Orlando or something and trying to move to the sixth seed? they completely gave up in the fourth quarter and let the sixers win. 

great games from Thad Young and Lou Williams tonight. don't know why nocioni got so much time and turner only got 4 minutes though, but a win is a win.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I fucking hate Nenad Krstic!



> Jermaine O’Neal’s recovery from knee surgery has taken a big step, according to Danny Ainge.
> 
> The Celtics’ president of basketball operations watched his recuperating center work out in Chicago this morning, and later said that O’Neal’s return to the team appears to be on schedule.
> 
> ...


I don't give a damn if Jermaine is injury prone as long as Krstic won't be starting.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston sucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> boston sucks


Boston Celtics: 50-20.
Toronto Raptors: 20-50.

Enough said.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's funny cause you don't get under my skin and i know i get under yours


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> it's funny cause you don't get under my skin and i know i get under yours


No because I know you're trying, keyword: trying...to be a troll.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston sucks.. 

i'm not trolling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

If you're not trolling then how come you don't get on here and say "Boston Sucks" when they win a game?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still think Houston is gonna get that 8th spot though

and Boston still trippin huh? I'll still stick with my Celtics/Spurs finals pick but ya know, I think I'll be more shocked if Spurs wouldn't make it compared to Boston..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there's nothing you did this month that proved you're a great team


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> there's nothing you did this month that proved you're a great team


They haven't had a great month but that still doesn't take away from the fact that they're a great team. Any real basketball fan would know that.



HeatWave said:


> Still think Houston is gonna get that 8th spot though
> 
> and Boston still trippin huh? I'll still stick with my Celtics/Spurs finals pick but ya know, I think I'll be more shocked if Spurs wouldn't make it compared to Boston..


I'd be more surprised if the Celtics didn't make it because I don't think anyone's gonna beat the Lakers in the West.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you being great before march doesn't change the fact that you're a different team without perkins and the slump is going to continue into the postseason.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You do realize the Celtics only had Perk for about a month this year right?

I just find it so funny how the only time I hear all this from Celtics haters is when they lose. Where were you guys on Monday after the Knicks game or on Saturday after the Hornets game?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

perkins is the best defensive center in the league, you clearly missed him in game 7 last year.

and both those teams suck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> perkins is the best defensive center in the league
> 
> and both those teams suck


Perkins is the best defensive center in the league? Overrated much.

The Hornets suck really? You can make a case for the Knicks but the Hornets don't suck but then again you're the same person who thinks the Celtics suck and the Raptors are good.

It's just crazy because everytime the Celtics lose you and other people are just saying "THA CELTICS LOST! THEY SUCK!" But when the Celtics win, it's crickets. I bet if the Celtics would've won tonight you probably wouldn't have posted in this thread.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good first half by the spurs and nuggets, denver couldn't miss a shot in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there's a reason why dwight says he's a nightmare matchup for him in the post

i never even said the raps were good this season.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> there's nothing you did this month that proved you're a great team


4th quarter of the knicks game? what?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> 4th quarter of the knicks game? what?


No according to him that doesn't count because the Knicks suck. In order to prove to him that the Celtics are good team they have to beat the Bulls by 50.

But honestly, the Celtics would've won tonight had Krstic not missed 18 layups and turned the ball over like 12 times. (I'm overexaggarating a bit). Also Rondo's bad decision making on the last two plays really hurt the Celtics.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

why don't u like krstic, notorious? he's a very good backup center. he's weak... but he can score well and grab some boards. u have to figure one of the o'neills will be healthy throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

shut. up. chico.

one quarter is irrelevant to the point i made.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> why don't u like krstic, notorious? he's a very good backup center. he's weak... but he can score well and grab some boards. u have to figure one of the o'neills will be healthy throughout the playoffs.


He was playing great at first but this past week he has been playing like shit. He acts like he's scared to take a shot, he gets in way too much foul trouble, he turns the ball over too much, he's just a disaster. He is a very good backup but he's gonna be the starter until Jermaine gets back next week and the way he's been playing just isn't gonna cut it. K.G. & Doc were yelling at him a bunch of times on the bench to stop playing scared.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What point was that, exactly? Because a 50 win team that has multiple finals appearances generally dont suck.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

are u trolling? u said they've done nothing this month, yet the 4th quarter they played against the knicks might have been the best basketball they've played all year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hold up please don't tell me someone is about to argue the Knicks dont suck :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> He was playing great at first but this past week he has been playing like shit. He acts like he's scared to take a shot, he gets in way too much foul trouble, he turns the ball over too much, he's just a disaster. He is a very good backup but he's gonna be the starter until Jermaine gets back next week and the way he's been playing just isn't gonna cut it. K.G. & Doc were yelling at him a bunch of times on the bench to stop playing scared.


as a starter he's close to garbage, but i don't look at him like that. i just look at him as a fill in till the o'neils return for the playoffs(or next week, u never know with ainge). he's had a bunch of duds lately, but his earlier games show he isn't worthless.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rock Bottom, stop with the Boston sucks crap or at least effectively back it up. I'm not sure how you plan to do that though.

Losing to Memphis right now is pretty rough though, given their situation. I still want Houston to get that spot though so hopefully Memphis doesn't start playing some overly inspired ball now that Rudy is out. The thought of Lowry and Martin in the playoffs is far more intriguing that a Memphis team without Rudy Gay. Besides that though, until Memphis manages to win a playoff game the Raptors will always have that over their heads .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> lolHawks
> 
> seriously, is this team trying? are they afraid of Orlando or something and trying to move to the sixth seed? they completely gave up in the fourth quarter and let the sixers win.


If you look at their track record against Orlando, they probably are. They honestly probably have a better chance against whomever gets the 3 seed, likely Miami.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bah, spurs go down. Bad officiating aside, denver put up good D and couldn't miss a shot. I give them props all while mello slumps in NY.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate Denver but boy do they have a squad for the future..smh

OKC/Denver matchup in the 1st round will be very interesting


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston doesn't suck, but they're not as good as the bulls. 8*D

if boston continues to play like this, Bulls should take the number 1 seed by a couple games.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I hate Denver but boy do they have a squad for the future..smh
> 
> OKC/Denver matchup in the 1st round will be very interesting


OKC/Denver isn't guruanteed to happen, 5th seed is still up for grabs.

Was last night really Blake's first Triple Double in the NBA? o_o I swear he's had more before..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'll stop if they beat the spurs and bulls in april


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What does that have to do with them sucking or not. Are those the only good teams and everyone else sucks?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

spurs suck lolololololol

am i doing it right?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nah they just have to prove they can hang with them without perkins


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So basically you're arguing that they aren't a top 4 team until they can prove that they can hang with San Antonia and Chitown. What does that have to do with them sucking or not?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

is this a documentary

yikes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is what happens when you say stupid things trying to troll notorious_187, if that is what you're asking.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

stating that boston currently sucks is stupid


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's a HUGE difference between being on San Antonio's level and sucking.

You were just doing it to troll anyway, considering the fact that you don't support your claim anytime you make it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there is

refer back to my previous post though, should make you realize it's not a stupid statement to make


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Which post? About how they are not the same team without Perkins? They've been average lately, that's all. Teams like Minnesota, New Jersey, Toronto, Cleveland, Washington etc suck. Teams around 500 are average and that's what they've been lately. Not really an opinion either considering the average record in the NBA at season end will be exactly 41-41. Your definition of suck just needs a little work that's all. I believe you said New Orleans sucks too...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics played like this last year down the stretch, everyone said they didn't have it and then they were one game away from another ring. They're not even sucking right now, they're playing average. Kendrick Perkins was a big deal to the team but there was no way we could keep him so we got Jeff Green to explode off the bench, I'll fucking take that. Saying a 2nd seed (1st for virtually the whole season) sucks is pretty fucking funny though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sucks was just taken so literally

im aware of bostons record/what they've accomplished/done this season prior to the perkins trade

edit but dont be surprised if i keep using my infamous line after every game they drop, for shits and giggles.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Hold up please don't tell me someone is about to argue the Knicks dont suck :lmao


only way knicks won't suck is if they get cp3. even then they wouldn't win a title. amare and carmello is a horrible fit, one would have to be traded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why are we responding to Rock Bottom? We're just giving him what he wants...attention.

Anyway my predictions for tonight, Dallas over T'Wolves and Jazz over Hornets.

Coming from Houston, it is hilarious how Rockets fans are so desperate right now. In my opinion, I think it's pathetic for those fans to try to say that Rockets are a great team, yes they're going that far despite the fact that they're having to depend on another team to lose games just so they can make the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who's saying the Rockets are a great team?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm talking about Rockets fans in Houston. Ever since the Rockets victory of the Celtics, they've been overrating them so much till it's annoying. I still don't think they'll get the #8 spot. If they do I'll honestly be surprised.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ah ok. I want them to get it over Memphis, not fussed if it actually happens or not though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody said the Rockets are a great team...But they got a decent squad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Obviously you didn't read where I said Rockets fans in Houston.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I read it...That's why I made that comment


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well I don't think you live in Houston, so it's kinda of hard for you to deny that statement.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

oh :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Those are just homers who know little of the sport outside of their team, they don't count.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Those are most of them but there are a lot of them just like us who think that too.

But the Rockets are definitely good team, I've really become impressed with Kyle Lowry & Patrick Patterson and most recently Chuck Hayes has been impressing me a lot.

Maybe the Rockets can take Krstic and the C's take Hayes. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haha, yeah I was reading about Chuck Hayes this morning, how his triple double was the most improbably triple double in NBA history based on his career numbers.

Houston has a real shot of being a great team in the near future. Lowry looks like he can be a very good point guard, they got a tier three shooting guard maybe and then some young pieces as well financial flexibility this off season. T-Will could be a major wild card as well if he gets his shit together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bobcats starting lineup against the C's is D.J. Augustin, Gerald Henderson, Dominic McGuire, Boris Diaw, & Kwame Brown.

If the C's don't win by double digits then I refuse to watch another Celtics game for the rest of the season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings beating up on the pacers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cousins is having his first solid game in a couple weeks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is bullshit, they lost to the fucking Bobcats.

I can't wait to her all the Celtics haters saying if they had Perkins they would've won despite the fact that they didn't lose because of being outrebounding they lost once again because they've been getting into bad shooting slumps.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Nobody has mentioned Perkins the past few days except for you when Boston loses..just sayin

Oh and no more Celtic games for you..We shall keep you update on their games though..When Boston wins I'll say so, when they don't, Rock Bottom will grace you with a "Boston sucks" post


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> ^^^Nobody has mentioned Perkins the past few days except for you when Boston loses..just sayin


Rock Bottom did plus I'm a member on another forum where in pretty much every Celtic thread there's at least five people saying the Celtics suck now without Perkins.

Also I never said this thread in general, I said Celtic haters which addresses Celtic haters from everywhere.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow and I spent a day defending them too...lulz

Not saying they suck yet. It's just kinda ironic. Oh well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolboston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not much in the way of defence being played tonight in the Toronto/GS game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did you expect there to be?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, but this kinda goes beyond the standard lack of defence. Golden State is shooting 78 percent nearing the middle of the second quarter and Toronto is shooting 63 percent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey at least the C's didn't lose to the Cavs post-26 game losing streak like the Lakers but hey at least something good came out of the night, the Warriors look like they're on their way to a victory. At least I know the C's will win their next game since they haven't gone past a 2 game losing streak this year plus their next opponent are the T'Wolves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

84-58 at the Half for the Warriors. Ouch. Looks like a stat padding night for the Warriors.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hmm. do the celtics continue to try for the 1st seed, or does Doc start to cutdown on the minutes and get the older guys more fresh for the playoffs?

if they drop to 3 games back, then i'd strongly consider the latter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to think that he will since the C's have been losing a bit lately while the Bulls are getting farther ahead of them. But now the Heat are right on our back, they're only a .5 game behind so maybe he'll just try to make sure that the C's get the #2 seed or something, I dunno. But whatever the case may be, if the C's lose Sunday in Minnesota, then I'm giving up hope for them in the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

meh. playoffs are a completely different animal. 

if i werent so lazy, i'd research how the nba final teams performed down the stretch ... but i dont think it's a big deal.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> This is bullshit, they lost to the fucking Bobcats.
> 
> I can't wait to her all the Celtics haters saying if they had Perkins they would've won despite the fact that they didn't lose because of being outrebounding they lost once again because they've been getting into bad shooting slumps.


ehh losing perk has destroyed the chemistry and morale of the team, they probably would have won this game if he played. they're getting into bad shooting slumps because they're taking bad shots, because they're playing selfish, because the chemistry is down. really though, it's hard to improve it at this point of the season. bottom line is when shaq comes back he'll be with the starting unit, and j.o will probably be thrown in the rotation so everything will be out of whack again anyway. pierce needs to stop taking the game deciding shots, he misses 85% of them, pass it to ray and let's live with the result.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What's the most points scored by a team this year? Golden State has to be on pase to beat that...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston sucks


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking Ginobili screwed these last two games all by himself. He's played like absolute shit. The rest of the team also had poor defense as well, something i've been bitching about since the season started.



Rock Bottom said:


> boston sucks


It's not like they let the other team get 116 points before the 4rth quarter


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

toronto sucks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit Golden State is lighting up. Glad because I have Ellis, Curry & Wright on my fantasy team and I'm in the semi finals. 

In all honestly I'll let the Celts make up for this in the playoffs, I still have faith.

And by the way, the west better be looking out for the Denver Nuggets. OKC better be looking for a quick exit because Den is playing amazing and their team chemistry is amazing without Melo. Everyone's getting their shots, their team is stacked with good players and there's no bullshit drama. Not to mention George Carl is an amazing coach. This year I'd actually be happier to see the Nuggets get a ring just as a big fuck you to Melo.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm officially convinced.

the New York Knicks are scared of the Heat and are throwing games for positioning. they just can't be THIS weak.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> What's the most points scored by a team this year? Golden State has to be on pase to beat that...


Nah, it was Pacers in around the beginning of the season with like 144 points.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Nah, it was Pacers in around the beginning of the season with like 144 points.


Well I'm pretty sure the Warriors were on pace to exceed that at the time of my asking.



Rawlin said:


> toronto sucks


Indeed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn the Warriors killed the Raptors, every starter except for Udoh had 20+ points.

But I feel just like Doc Rivers, I think it's bad how the Celtics have been playing, but he knows his team is gonna be able to get it done in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Epic choke job by the Spurs...Epic


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Too bad Warriors are basically eliminated from the playoffs, even if they win their last 9 games, odds are way too low.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Too bad Warriors are basically eliminated from the playoffs, even if they win their last 9 games, odds are way too low.


Dude...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They are one of his 8 favourite teams....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Andrea "Fadeaway bricks" Bargnani.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bunch of thugs in Memphis; especially Tony Allen and Randolph. There's a fine line between being hard-nosed and dirty. I find both of them dirty players.

Rose was awful last night, quite truthfully. Still closed the game out. One of the elite finishers in basketball this year. Good to see Derrick is mentally strong enough to be a champion. Sometimes all your performances wont be pretty. 

Deng's efficiency kept Chicago in the game. The bench gave a nice lift when the starters came out flat in the first quarter.



Canadian said:


> Too bad Warriors are basically eliminated from the playoffs, even if they win their last 9 games, odds are way too low.


Raptors, Bulls, Heat, Warriors... anyone else, bro?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lay off my boy Bargnani :side:.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose mentally strong enough to be a champion? He hasn't even won a playoff series yet..Slow down


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I don't think anybody's led their team to the Finals without having won previous series in the years before and I don't think Rose will be the first.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Andrea "Fadeaway bricks" Bargnani.


Trade him to the Kings, Cousins and Bargnani!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> They are one of his 8 favourite teams....





Father Flex said:


> Bunch of thugs in Memphis; especially Tony Allen and Randolph. There's a fine line between being hard-nosed and dirty. I find both of them dirty players.
> 
> Rose was awful last night, quite truthfully. Still closed the game out. One of the elite finishers in basketball this year. Good to see Derrick is mentally strong enough to be a champion. Sometimes all your performances wont be pretty.
> 
> ...





HeatWave said:


> Dude...


oh my fucking bad, I never knew there's a law in sports limiting how much teams I'm allowed to enjoy to watch, I never knew that it was limited to one fucking team. Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls, Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors are my favourite teams. I enjoy watching Clippers cause of Blake Griffin & I enjoy watching Celtics cause of Ray Allen, get off my dick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

IDC if you like and support multiple teams (I do w/ Houston and Portland, Philly to a lesser extent), but you can only be a true fan of one team (Orlando for me).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> oh my fucking bad, I never knew there's a law in sports limiting how much teams I'm allowed to enjoy to watch, I never knew that it was limited to one fucking team. Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls, Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors are my favourite teams. I enjoy watching Clippers cause of Blake Griffin & I enjoy watching Celtics cause of Ray Allen, get off my dick.


I agree with you. Living in MA I'm obviously born a Celts fan but I developed a strong following for the Nuggets and Raptors over the years and I strongly root for them. But then I always like to see Phoenix, Dallas and Golden State too. Plus I too love Blake Griffin. I don't think it's a problem to follow alot of teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My problem wasnt with how many teams you like because honestly I have no idea who you like..I was referring to your belief that all this time Golden State realistically had a shot at the playoffs..That train left a while back lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I agree with you. Living in MA I'm obviously born a Celts fan but I developed a strong following for the Nuggets and Raptors over the years and I strongly root for them. But then I always like to see Phoenix, Dallas and Golden State too. Plus I too love Blake Griffin. I don't think it's a problem to follow alot of teams.


Finally someone who understands lol.



HeatWave said:


> My problem wasnt with how many teams you like because honestly I have no idea who you like..I was referring to your belief that all this time Golden State realistically had a shot at the playoffs..That train left a while back lol


Oh ahah my bad! Lol eh they were worthy of 8th seed before but I don't know what happened to them  They have amazing players in Wright, Curry, Ellis and to some extent Lee, Thornton


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Rose mentally strong enough to be a champion? He hasn't even won a playoff series yet..Slow down


Third year. Not like it's his 8th - 10th year like LeBron. This is the first year he has had a legitimate, championship contending support cast around him.

I never implied the Bulls were going to win the title in that post. You are spinning things. Also, what part of that post was outlandish? I don't understand why you are taking such an exception.

Mental strength and being mentally tough is a big part of the game. Rose shooting 25-30% last night yet STILL not shying away from the most crucial moments of the game. His mind set is awfully similar to Kobe's. Just absolute killer instinct, regardless of the situation.

Very few players in today's NBA have shown capabilities like that. So many enormously talented players. Not a lot of clutch players when the ball is not bouncing their way.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Raptors fans and other fans of terrible teams might wanna check out this Uconn/Zona game that's about to start..Just sayin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks are down 16 to the Hawks with 7 to the go in the 4th.

It's so weird seeing the Hawks on the other side of a beatdown.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you mean Charlotte? 

Nets are playing Hawks, Bobcats are playing Knicks.

and while i'm here, lolKnicks. i'm pretty sure i'm right, and they're throwing games cuz they fear the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but with the schedule the Heat compared to the schedule the Celtics have, I wouldn't be surprised if the Heat got the #2 seed meaning they would play the Knicks in the 1st round. The funny part is there are still delusional New Yorkers who think the Knicks are championship contenders.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i just can't believe they've lost six in a row. 

the Knicks may not be championship contenders or anything, but on paper, they're still a decent team who should definitely be beating some of these teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I would've never thought the Knicks would end up losing 6 games in a row post Melo trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> oh my fucking bad, I never knew there's a law in sports limiting how much teams I'm allowed to enjoy to watch, I never knew that it was limited to one fucking team. Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls, Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors are my favourite teams. I enjoy watching Clippers cause of Blake Griffin & I enjoy watching Celtics cause of Ray Allen, get off my dick.


I for one am just busting your balls. Hope this made you feel better though . It is kinda funny that earlier in the year you made no mention of liking the Heat or the Bulls though.

I for one follow the cheer for one team and root for certain players philosophy. To each their own though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's called bandwagoning, I believe.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> oh my fucking bad, I never knew there's a law in sports limiting how much teams I'm allowed to enjoy to watch, I never knew that it was limited to one fucking team. Miami Heat, Chicago Bulls, Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors are my favourite teams. I enjoy watching Clippers cause of Blake Griffin & I enjoy watching Celtics cause of Ray Allen, get off my dick.


I enjoy watching the Cavs because I like their jerseys. lulz

You're still a fair weather fan. Or, if even that, you just follow the NBA and have no loyalty to anyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In other news I ordered my Danilo Gallinari alt Denver Nuggets jersey today.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol for me, it's honestly not as much as the team I support, it's the players. But I really love Golden State & Raptors the most.

Hawks 19-0 run last night has to be the biggest x-0 run of the season.. lmao I swear to god Knicks play effortless in the first 3 quarters and then bam they play till they get close to the score to not make it look like they lost by so much. :/ Anyone see the Blake highlight with him jumping from like the foul line to the net attempting to dunk? LOL shit looked crazyyyy.

Predictions for tonight? PHI over SAC, ATL over CLE, MIA over HOU, SAS over MEM, BOS over MIN, OKC over POR, GSW over WAS, LAL over NOH, idk about PHX/DAL, I'll say DAL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings vs. *76ers*
*Hawks* vs. Cavaliers
*Rockets* vs. Heat
*Spurs* vs. Grizzlies
*Celtics* vs. T'Wolves
*Trail Blazers* vs. Thunder
Wizards vs. *Warriors*
Hornets vs. *Lakers*
*Mavericks* vs. Suns


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami's up 38 to 37 against the Rockets to end the 1st quarter. Is that the highest scoring 1st quarter for two teams combined thus far?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

was at the Kings/76ers game today.

atrocious stuff. terrible game from each team really, and the refs weren't much better. the 76ers had too many chances though, and Iguadala missed WAY too many free throws. we didn't deserve the game. 

on another note, someone needs to teach DeMarcus Cousins some finesse or something. his shooting is ugly. his whole offense is ugly. he just kinda barrels into the guy in front of him, and then hurls something up. its almost like desperation. the guy is a beast in general, but he needs to be taught low post offense, cuz if he's not bigger then the guy he's backing down on, he just gets destroyed defensively. 

i know its just his rookie season anyway, but 42% for a PF is weak. teach that man how to work on the block.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo's not playing tonight, either he's hurt or Doc is benching him for his attitude and horrible play for the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Miami's up 38 to 37 against the Rockets to end the 1st quarter. Is that the highest scoring 1st quarter for two teams combined thus far?


Definitely not.

Golden State 45 
Toronto 36

Just two days ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah forgot about that game.

Rondo's missing tonight's game with a hurt finger btw but the C's are killing the Wolves right now. Up 30-10 with 2:30 left in 1st quarter. Hopefully they can hold onto this lead. I think the C's are gonna dominate this game though. I think they're motivated now, they're realizing that Chicago is getting away from them and Miami is gaining on them. Watching this game, I can just see it by the way they're playing and they're body language that they're playing differently then how they played against Memphis, Charlotte, etc.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade Bron and Bosh all had 30points and 10 rebounds in the win over the rockets !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah and only 4 people on the Heat had more than 5 points in that game.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if boston drops this game, honestly fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My thoughts exactly. These shooting slumps are getting worse by the game.

For the record, Big Baby is great at taking charges.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Playing Streak for the Cash on ESPN, picked Westbrook to outscore Aldridge. At half Westbrook has 9 and Aldridge has 10...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There we go PAULY!!!!

Get fired up. Just anything to get us out of this slump.

I don't give a shit if we still won, we were up by 25 at one point and won by 3. But I would like to thank Paul Pierce & K.G. for getting fired up and bringing us out of another horrific shooting slump.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does Rose get all of the MVP love when he and Westbrook are having virtually equivalent seasons?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When you compare their stats they are pretty much having identical seasons. The only thing Rose beats Westbrook in is PPG, BPG, FT% and 3P% and everyone of those except for PPG is by a very small margin.

But Rose is getting all the ESPN hype plus he's got Michael Jordan backing him so that right automatically increases his amount of followers not to mention that Rose is his team's best player while Westbrook is Kevin Durant's "sidekick" so to speak.

I've gotta say, the Thunder's frontcourt of Ibaka & Perkins is a very good duo defensively. I don't think they're gonna have trouble competing with the Lakers frontcourt.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One is leading the Number 1 team in the east, the other is not. It's quite simple


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Okay, why isn't Parker an MVP candidate? Manu? They're on the best record in the NBA. It's not all about record.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When two players have similar stats they look at the teams records. Kobe would have at least one more MVP if records didn't matter


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Part of me would say LeBron deserves it just because of how far the Cavs fell thus proving his value, because Bulls play in a horrible division...But yeah, Rose will get it because Spurs don't have a guy with good-great numbers otherwise imo that player would be MVP


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I honestly wouldn't surprised if LeBron 3 peated as MVP.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Okay, why isn't Parker an MVP candidate? Manu? They're on the best record in the NBA. It's not all about record.


erm, well, because its also about numbers. 

and neither parker nor manu have Derrick Rose numbers. its what i think they like to call a mixture of many things. 

Derrick Rose has solid stats, leading the #1 team in the East, and he's proven to be very important and clutch when needed. that is why he's an MVP candidate and guys like you have listed are not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know. I wasn't seriously implying Parker and Manu are MVP candidates. I'm just not sure why not a single person has ever said "Russell Westbrook" and "MVP candidate" in the same sentence, considering the stats.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

because Kevin Durant is on the Thunder. rarely have i ever heard discussion of a player who is not the best player on his team to be an MVP candidate. when you have the best scorer in the league on your team, youre not going to get much talk as to an MVP spot. 

he has had a great season though, and he is a candidate for most improved for sure. and stat-wise, yeah, he's pretty close to Rose. it's just hard to say he's the most valuable player of the NBA when he's not even really the most valuable player on his own team.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How Dwight Howard is not more prominently talked about in MVP talks ill never know


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Doddsy_V1 said:


> How Dwight Howard is not more prominently talked about in MVP talks ill never know


The same reason ppl don't mention Joe Johnson...Their respective teams just do "okay"..."Okay" will not get you an MVP no
matter how much you do for the squad


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Joe Johnson doesn't really deserve to be in the running though, he's not on Dwight's level. Howard this year is putting up ridiculous numbers and the Magic are higher tier team but he just isn't being noticed for some reason. I have him right behind Rose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If the C's don't win by double digits then I refuse to watch another Celtics game for the rest of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Were you deceived Rock Bottom?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Joe Johnson doesn't really deserve to be in the running though, he's not on Dwight's level. Howard this year is putting up ridiculous numbers and the Magic are higher tier team but he just isn't being noticed for some reason. I have him right behind Rose.


You called the Magic a higher tier team but they're only 1 spot above Atlanta...That doesn't deserve MVP consideration


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One spot, but 5.5 games...

I would agree that they are a tier apart.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If we're going off of the name of the award "Most Valuable Player," then there is no more valuable player to his team than Dwight Howard, bar-none. Oh, and Orlando and Atlanta on the same level? Lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

jm, is bargnani out for the year or what? tired of this guy on my fantasy team, every week he's got the flu, now this bs injury so the young guys can play i presume.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, he was ill, came back and now has an aggravated bone spur. He's DTD I guess, not really much being said about it right now.

Major lol, at a recent fantasy report for him on ESPN.



> Spin: Bargnani is an enigma wrapped inside a conundrum and deep fried in a fortune cookie. He's seven feet tall, and yet he's only averaging 5.6 rebounds this season. That pretty much means he only grabs the rebounds that come to him and that he has no desire to pursue them otherwise. Some people would argue that his shot selection keeps him away from the basket and limits his rebounding opportunities. But that doesn't make a convincing argument when you consider that Kevin Love averages 15.8 rebounds while attempting 3.1 shots from beyond the arc and Bargnani takes 3.5 attempts from three-point range per game. The discrepancy is embarrassing. His shot blocking used to make up for his lack of rebounds, but Bargnani has only recorded three blocks since the end of January.


tl;dr?  Bargnani is a soft, lazy ass fuck.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Doddsy_V1 said:


> How Dwight Howard is not more prominently talked about in MVP talks ill never know


If the Chicago Bulls didnt jump 7 spots this year, and Orlando dropped 2 spots from last year, then he would be. Rose is the single biggest reason Chicago has gone from mediocre to great. 

Besides, from everybody I have read or heard talk, all of them bring up Howard as the 2nd place finisher behind Rose. So if everyone agrees he is 2nd, how is he not prominently talked about? Dont mean to sound like a dick, but you just arent listening close enough if you dont hear people mentioning Howards name in the MVP race.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> If we're going off of the name of the award "Most Valuable Player," then there is no more valuable player to his team than Dwight Howard, bar-none. Oh, and Orlando and Atlanta on the same level? Lmao


You can be considered the most valuable player on your team but if you don't perform well or your play drops off, example being Joe Johnson (2009-2010 to 2010-2011), then you are not worthy enough for your reputation alone to be mentioned.

I know Howard is performing well but his play isn't translating to the same amount of wins as Rose's. Howard isn't a closer because he isn't capable of making free throws regularly. 

This discussion can lead to all the respective candidates being picked apart so I wont go that route. My list for anyone who cares (not that it is any more credible than anyone else's):

1) Rose
2) Dwight
3) Kobe
4) Dirk
5) Durant


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



bonesndo said:


> If the Chicago Bulls didnt jump 7 spots this year, and Orlando dropped 2 spots from last year, then he would be. Rose is the single biggest reason Chicago has gone from mediocre to great.
> 
> Besides, from everybody I have read or heard talk, all of them bring up Howard as the 2nd place finisher behind Rose. So if everyone agrees he is 2nd, how is he not prominently talked about? Dont mean to sound like a dick, but you just arent listening close enough if you dont hear people mentioning Howards name in the MVP race.


Agreed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, the FTs suck. When he improves his percentage, lowers the turnovers and ups his assists a bit, he'll be a lock.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if he does all that, and continue his to work on his jumpshot ... he'll be on LBJ's level.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh so Atlanta is not on Orlando's level? Please don't tell me y'all think Orlando is that good


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When a team dominates another team as badly as Orlando has Atlanta, you're a moron if you say they're comparable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As far as im concerned, any playoff team not named Chicago, Miami or Boston is in the same basket...Orlando hasn't shown anything to say otherwise


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Were you deceived Rock Bottom?


expected him to be a man and keep his word


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> As far as im concerned, any playoff team not named Chicago, Miami or Boston is in the same basket...Orlando hasn't shown anything to say otherwise


Orlando clobbered Chicago at the United Center here in Chicago by double digits (I want to say 15+ point win for ORL). They're pretty good.

Long term, I don't think they are viable contenders but they are worth mentioning. Howard is worth one - two wins a series himself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Could've sworn it was like by 30 or 40. I'll take a look.

*Edit:* Yeah, by 29. Chicago's got the lead in the season series, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> expected him to be a man and keep his word


I didn't mean that anyway, is was just a joking way of me saying that I expected the Celtics to win with a blowout. Why are you so worried about me anyway? It seems like every post you make is either towards me or about me. Can you get off my dick and worry about yourself.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Could've sworn it was like by 30 or 40. I'll take a look.
> 
> *Edit:* Yeah, by 29. Chicago's got the lead in the season series, though.


My first hunch was urging me to say by 25 or so but I wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo has 8 points with 8 minutes left in the 1st quarter. I can't remember the last time he had 8 points.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that first magic/bulls game was an ass beatdown. magic kinda scare me because of Howard ... but I think the Bulls have enough size to not let him beat them in a 7 game series.

in all three games this season, whoever won the rebounding battle won the game. that seems pretty key.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the Lakers get the Hornets in the first round. I can see Blazers or the Grizzles pulling off a huge upset, but the Hornets don't seem that scary because when CP3 doesn't play well they all seem to flatter but the Grizzles and Blazers both have many weapons on offense and play pretty good defense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Grizzles ain't doing shit without Gay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is he out for the season? I thought he was going to come back in time for the playoffs?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

C's down 8 at the half despite Rondo having 18 points. Now he wants to fucking show up. Now all we need is for the rest of the team to. But really the bench is what has been hurting us just like with the Minnesota and Charlotte game, we got a good lead, put the bench in and we lost the lead. If the C's bench really wants to be successful then here's some advice STOP LETTING GLEN DAVIS TAKE ALL THE DAMN SHOTS! They could have Green or Delonte or hell even Pavlovic take more jumpers then Davis.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thaddeus Young is making Taj Gibson and Carlos Boozer his bitch. 

i post this now, knowing the 76ers will probably find a way to blow this 20-point lead and lose the game. but its nice to see Thad Young eating defenders for breakfast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the Sixers can hold onto the lead but the Bulls are fucking ridiculous at home so I dunno.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

On the bright side, this should humble the team and not let them get full of themselves. 4 of the 5 last games the Bulls have come out with no energy. Defense is lacksadasical, shooting is inefficient, poor ball handling, and no effort on the glass. Philly bringing it to them so far. 

I wouldn't be shocked if the game comes down to the last handful of possessions down the stretch. Chicago will come out inspired as I fully expect Thibedeau to lay the wood in the locker room.

EDIT:

Doc Rivers' kid is a beast. Got a chance to see Austin play tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Austin Rivers owns. He plays for a school near mine, so I saw him when he played my school. He's great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics are getting pathetic. Now they're tied with the Heat for 2nd place god I hope Philly beats the Bulls so I don't feel as bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They are in second place, tiebreaker goes their way, but now if they do manage to get into the finals they will likely not have HCA against any of the top 3 west teams. Celtics better hope their bench gets their shit together for the playoffs because they won't make the finals the way they've been playing lately.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's been the real reason for their downfall. Besides Glen Davis & Jeff Green, pretty much nobody from the bench has producing in their last 10 games or so. Delonte has for a couple but he's been too inconsistent. I liked the old bench much better.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston sucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's good to know.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> boston sucks


Just fuck off. You add nothing constructive to this thread.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's good to know.


u mad?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight and Melo have a nice scoring duel going on in the 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No I'm not but Rock Bottom is a troll who comes in and says that everytime the Celtics lose a game hoping that it gets me mad but it doesn't and he just comes off looking like an idiot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No I'm not but Rock Bottom is a troll who comes in and says that everytime the Celtics lose a game hoping that it gets me mad but it doesn't and he just comes off looking like an idiot.


you getting tight :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good third quarter from the Bulls - as I expected. There is a lot to be worried about. Lately, scoring has been scarce. Lu plays great in stretches but fades for the better part of some games. Boozer isn't always utilized because of Rose carrying the offense. I mean besides Rose, you can't bank on 20 points from anyone else on the squad.

Defensive rotation looks out of whack. Don't seem to be playing with much chemistry. Cut the lead from 23 in the middle of the 2nd to 5 though so as an optimist, despite playing poorly the last week or two, we seem to be capable of winning every game regardless. ~___~

Chicago is exploiting Philly on the glass now. Thaddeus Young can't match up with the girth down low.



WWF said:


> Yeah, Austin Rivers owns. He plays for a school near mine, so I saw him when he played my school. He's great.


No kidding. Very talented young player. I had no idea he was ranked as the #1 prospect either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls needs another ball handler or at least someone else that can create their own shot for next season because without one Rose is usually forced into tough shots/turnovers which really hurt the team. I think that is their biggest weakness and one that will probably be exploited in the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Somehow, the Knicks are playing great defense tonight. Even if they beat Orlando (NY up 6 w/ 2 mins to go), it doesn't mean much, with Jameer, Redick and Q out and Duhon leaving early.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CARMELO FUCKING TRAVELED SO BAD. ARE YOU KIDDING ME.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Philly up 10 with 3:45 left to go. I hope they can hold onto this lead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at Knicks letting Magic come back down from 6 within a minute. This team should get sweeped in the first round to teach Melo and the rest of the Knicks a lesson about how defense wins championships/games not offense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Such a good game; headed to OT.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SPENCER HAWES COMING UP BIG. WHAT A PLAYER. (lolhawes)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Knicks play the Celtics: 4-1 loss.
If the Knicks play the Heat: 4-2 loss.

I don't think they'll get swept.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics need prayer...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Alright the Bulls lost so I feel a little better.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Game is all but over in Chicago. Poor state was a huge burden to overcome. Rose has shown how capable he is of performing on an MVP level every night, the rest of the team hasn't. As an avid fan, I'm worried - my confidence in them is dwindling. There's no great second scoring option.

Plus, Rose is going to have to tighten up his ball handling. 5+ TO's a game the last 4 isn't conducive to winning basketball games. I understand he's forced into it due to the non-existent performance from his cast mates but still need better ball handling. 

This goes to show all you LeBron haters that no matter how well you play, it's extremely difficult to win games alone. I do think LeBron had a much better supporting cast last year in terms of shooters around him but that's another conversation for another time.



notorious_187 said:


> If the Knicks play the Celtics: 4-1 loss.
> If the Knicks play the Heat: 4-2 loss.
> 
> I don't think they'll get swept.


At the rate they're playing, NYK will be swept by both teams. I don't think they are as bad as they have been showing. They are soft inside and lack size.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

suck it, Bulls fans. (but not really)

Thaddeus Young my boy tonight. get him around the rim and he's sure to do damage. a great game for us after that embarrassing game against the Kings. nice to know we can actually play how we're supposed to when a team pressures us.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is fucking crazy...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> suck it, Bulls fans. (but not really)
> 
> Thaddeus Young my boy tonight. get him around the rim and he's sure to do damage. a great game for us after that embarrassing game against the Kings. nice to know we can actually play how we're supposed to *when a team pressures us.*


Who are you referring to? The Bulls played one half of basketball. Not much pressure was applied.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Who are you referring to? The Bulls played one half of basketball. Not much pressure was applied.


what?

i'm pretty sure when your lead of 23 points is reduced to 5 points and you're playing on that teams home court, there's pressure. 

doesn't matter how many halves of basketball they played, they forced their way back into the game, and had a chance to take it. and the Sixers were able to capitalize under the pressure.

i'm not talking about defensive or offensive pressure or whatever. i'm just talking about the pressure of the game and having your lead chipped away. we often blow games like this, we didn't tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shit, Fantastic game at MSG. I don't even care that Orlando lost, it was just a great game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> what?
> 
> i'm pretty sure when your lead of 23 points is reduced to 5 points and you're playing on that teams home court, there's pressure.
> 
> ...


The lead was trimmed because of poor shot selection and selfishness on Holliday and Williams' part. There wasn't much pressure. In fact, the game was anti-climatic. 

You're right. A win is a win but I wouldn't feel too good about escaping with a W' in the fashion the 76ers did tonight.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Much needed win. Now maybe Pringles will play Williams instead of fucking Jeffries.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> The lead was trimmed because of poor shot selection and selfishness on Holliday and Williams' part. There wasn't much pressure. In fact, the game was anti-climatic.
> 
> You're right. A win is a win but I wouldn't feel too good about escaping with a W' in the fashion the 76ers did tonight.


fpalm wouldn't feel too good? we beat the best team in the Eastern Conference, a team that has only lost four games at home all season. why should i not be pleased they won, in ANY way, shape, or form?

it's whatever, i can retract the statement if you really need me to or something, i'm sorry your team lost. but to try and diminish the win is ridiculous.

if we were the Bulls, and the game had happened the other way around, maybe i wouldn't feel too good. but, you know, we're a barely .500 team that shouldn't have had much of a shot anyway. so yeah, feeling pretty good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> fpalm wouldn't feel too good? we beat the best team in the Eastern Conference, a team that has only lost four games at home all season. why should i not be pleased they won, in ANY way, shape, or form?
> 
> it's whatever, i can retract the statement if you really need me to or something, i'm sorry your team lost. but to try and diminish the win is ridiculous.
> 
> if we were the Bulls, and the game had happened the other way around, maybe i wouldn't feel too good. but, you know, we're a barely .500 team that shouldn't have had much of a shot anyway. so yeah, feeling pretty good.


Sucks when you're only watching highlights of the Bulls. I'm sure Sportscenter or whatever is portraying their play of late as "good" solely based on the fact that they continue to win. The stats and numbers don't tell the full story. They played horrible against Indiana, Memphis, and Milwaukee; were lethargic again tonight.

I'm not saying you shouldn't be pleased but Chicago is in the midst of playing their worst basketball of the season. Noah and Boozer are healthy for the first time together in awhile. 

All I'm saying is Philly played to their potential, Chicago didn't. I'm not flaming or anything. Simply venting as a discontented Bulls fan. Sorry it had to be you, lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

great win for philly. that move that young put on boozer ... ridiculous.

speaking of Boozer. dude sucks. completely overpaid, and probably overrated (i dont think anyone really rates him that high anyway).

he's barely posts up on the blocks, if at all. he doesn't set great screens. he doesn't rebound that well. his defense? fucking atrocious. horrible help defender, horrible one-on-one defender, and he sags off way too much when his guy isn't in the paint. he's shit.

his last 20+ point game? February 23rd. 13 games ago. in that same 13-game stretch, only 3 games with 10 rebounds or more. For the month of March, he's giving the Bulls 12 and 8. That's not good value on his contract.

edit: Flex, seems to me you're more bothered by this than you should be. Every team goes through this. it's a 82-game season. can't be great all the time. the bulls have been due for some shit performances. and yet, even when they do play like this ... they still have a chance to win the games.

the way i see it ... bulls just needs to like 6-3 or 7-2 over the final 9 to win the 1 seed. i dont think miami can go undefeated to think it from them. at least, i hope not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah you guys have got him for five years, you better hope he doesn't end up like Rashard Lewis. It's a fucking shame that Rashard Lewis has the #2 highest earning salary of this season behind only Kobe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

With Portland's win I now have hope that Lakers can somehow secure the first seed once again in the West. It is no longer impossible like I thought it was midway through the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Lakers have a chance but I don't think it's gonna happen unless the Spurs Big 3 is out for a longer period of time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well we still have a game against them so if we win that then I think it has a good chance of happening, right now I'm basically hoping that Duncan and Manu are out until the playoffs. The HCA could be the difference in who wins a series between the Spurs and Lakers, we also won't have to deal with the Mavs in the second round.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> great win for philly. that move that young put on boozer ... ridiculous.
> 
> speaking of Boozer. dude sucks. completely overpaid, and probably overrated (i dont think anyone really rates him that high anyway).
> 
> ...


I am very bothered. Philly is by no means a scary team. I read something that said nobody on that team scores more than 14.5 PPG. They aren't the team that's capable of filling it up yet the Bulls come out and lay an egg.

This loss may or may not be telling but I think we can agree it exposed the flaws in Chicago's team vibrantly. In the grand scheme of things, it is one game and I probably am overreacting, however, I can't get over the Bulls' incompetence at the offensive end. It scares me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Philly scores more PPG than the Bulls, just because they have balanced scoring doesn't mean they should be overlooked as another bad team, in fact it makes them better because they don't depend on any one guy to come through for them. 

Any team is capable of beating any other team on any given night if one team plays as bad as the Bulls did tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

simple. if deng and boozer suck, the bulls will lose. if they just play to their average, the bulls have a great chance at winning.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs are what political parties refer to as "Conservatives"....Which is some bull to me..You'd like to go in to the playoffs with at least SOME momentum..Flipping the switch doesn't always mean the light will come on...just sayin lol


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well we still have a game against them so if we win that then I think it has a good chance of happening, right now I'm basically hoping that Duncan and Manu are out until the playoffs. The HCA could be the difference in who wins a series between the Spurs and Lakers, we also won't have to deal with the Mavs in the second round.


OKC is a tougher matchup than Dallas. Still, no one in the west will beat the Lakers if they continue their excellent play


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not if Dallas plays like they play in the regular season, in that case they are a much much tougher matchup than OKC which lacks interior scoring and a true third scoring option.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lbj returns to cleveland tonight


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> lbj returns to cleveland tonight


Lol aw Cavs gonna be blown out again. Dang GSW is officially eliminated from the playoffs, oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Lol aw Cavs gonna be blown out again. Dang GSW is officially eliminated from the playoffs, oh well, there's always next year.


Im gonna guess last year you were rooting for the cavs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Im gonna guess last year you were rooting for the cavs.


no.. ;S I didn't keep up with the NBA last year until the playoffs, and I only rooted for Boston then.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unless something drastic happens, Golden State won't be in the playoffs for years. Accept it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would like to think that if they had a better center this year they could've seriously been competing for the 8th spot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Im gonna guess last year you were rooting for the cavs.


lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> no.. ;S I didn't keep up with the NBA last year until the playoffs, and I only rooted for Boston then.


why not boston this year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Cavs beat the Heat tonight, I think that will be my favorite moment of the 2010-11 season. I love Dwyane Wade gets mad at Ryan Hollins for doing the same thing to him that he did to Hollins when he was driving in the paint.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what does a heat fan do after the heat win the championship?

turn off the playstation 3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

But seriously though every time I simulate a season or playoffs in 2K it always ends up with Miami sweeping pretty much everybody and winning the championship.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That never happens in mine. They usually win a championship during their time together, but Lakers/Celtics/some random team you wouldn't expect also win and then my team starts to win championships as well. LBJ does dominate the MVP award for 10 years or so unless your team wins 70+ games which basically means your top guy will also win the award.

Its also nice to see two games that the Cavs will always sellout for years because other games you'll be lucky to see more people in seats than empty seats.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God I miss having Harangody on the Celtics.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, the Heat don't win in mine either. in the first few years, it's always Spurs, Lakers, Celtics, or Bulls. very rarely has it not been those four teams. this past start-up in my association, Miami Heat actually lost to the Knicks, the eighth seed, in five games. i lol'ed. 

but LBJ wins the MVP award way too much. and Spoelestra always gets one or two coach of the year awards, which REALLY makes me lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Spurs won once, Mavs won once and Boston won twice but other than that it's always been Miami winning. This is in every playoffs, season, or association I do. Plus either LeBron or Derrick Rose always win MVP, I think one time Rondo won though. Either Josh Smith, Dwight Howard, or Ben Wallace win Defensive Player of the Year and whoever plays PG always wins Rookie of the Year.

Here's some fun facts about the game tonight.
1. Luke Harangody has more points than Chris Bosh.
2. Luke Harangody has more points than Dwyane Wade.
3. The Cavs are up by 13.
4. The Heat haven't held a lead yet.
5. One of the commentators called Chris Bosh a Rue Paul lookalike.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In the game I usually create teams that have multiple 90s with a good bench, no matter what their stats are they will never win anything other than the MVP and that is only if I win the most games in a season and it has to be over 68 I think. The award system in the game is ridiculous, but so is the potential system that allows me to create these super teams. I don't think Spurs have ever won in mine, the Timberwolves have though which made lol for awhile because their team consisted basically of the same people they have now.

I'm hoping that the Cavs manage to keep their lead, but knowing them they will blow it in the third. Nice shot by Davis at the buzzer, surprised he can even shoot that far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what channel is the game on


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah the potential thing is ridiculous. In my last association from season 1 to season 3, Nate Robinson went from 75 to 95 and Rondo was at 99 rating before the season was over (I think that may be due to the fact that I averaged almost 25 assists with him though).

I really do hope the Cavs keep this lead, because in my house there's a Celtics fan (me), a Lakers fan (my cousin), and a Heat fan (my brother) and my brother loves to bring up the fact that the Celtics & Lakers both lost to the Cavs this season and a loss to the Cavs would really shut him up and it would be hilarious, hell I wish he was here now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Salty Cavs announcers..smh

Heat playin like they don't care, which they probably don't since they got the 1st win in Cleveland but I kind of expect LeBron to murder them in the 2nd half..No reason he at least shouldn't


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh looks like an ostrich.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LET'S GO CAVS!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What do you think of your old supporting cast now LBJ?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's always funny to see a shitty team dominate Miami, especially Cleveland.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is the first time all-season the Cavs have led by 20 points. Who would've thunk it would be against Miami?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ESPECIALLY Cleveland, given the circumstances.

Rockets are getting it done tonight as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not really surprised since D-Will isn't playing even though the Nets probably would've still lost had Deron played.

I'm still not sold on the Rockets making the playoffs though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wish Bibby wasn't in Miama, they might only have 2 points in the Q if he wasn't.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Rockets are still a couple games back. It'll be a dog fight. The thought of Memphis playing in the playoffs has absolutely no appeal to me though so hopefully they get it done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs are so depressing. They're doing everything right and then in 3 minutes they ruin everything.

lol at the refs being so retarded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Cavs knew how to close out a fucking quarter then they'd still be up by 15+.

Byron can you please put B. Diddy back in the game if you wanna win.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> why not boston this year


Still support Boston but they're not my favorite team, I enjoy watching them because I love Allen, Rondo & Pierce.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Still support Boston but they're not my favorite team, I enjoy watching them because I love Allen, Rondo & Pierce.


but you are also supporting the bulls and heat... what teams don't you support?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> but you are also supporting the bulls and heat... what teams don't you support?


Yeah, this. Pick a team from each conference if you have to and leave it that, bro.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In his sig he says lets go East so I guess he is supporting every team in the East and probably 75% of the West.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well I think there's a difference between support and be a fan of.

I'm a Celtics fan but I still support the Warriors and the Thunder.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> but you are also supporting the bulls and heat... what teams don't you support?


Do I have to restate myself for your stupid ass? I like multiple teams, being Warriors, Raptors, Heat & Bulls. I love Blake Griffin so I enjoy watching Clippers play, same goes for Allen/Boston. *There's no mother fucking rule book stating how much teams I can support/like so get the fuck off my dick and find something better to discuss*, if it bothers you so fucking much then you need a life.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bibby finally showing his worth....But it's against the Cavs though..Still a good sign for them I guess


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Do I have to restate myself for your stupid ass? I like multiple teams, being Warriors, Raptors, Heat & Bulls. I love Blake Griffin so I enjoy watching Clippers play, same goes for Allen/Boston. *There's no mother fucking rule book stating how much teams I can support/like so get the fuck off my dick and find something better to discuss*, if it bothers you so fucking much then you need a life.


It doesn't bother me, you clearly are mad and tight here. I was just asking you a question. Sounds like you are just a frontrunner. Do your thing man. I'll look forward to you being a "supporter" of the Nets and Knicks in the next few years.

Sounds like you are just a fan of Griffin. Being fans of players is cool, I'm a fan of Griffin too. But I wouldn't consider myself a Clippers "supporter."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Well I think there's a difference between support and be a fan of.
> 
> I'm a Celtics fan but I still support the Warriors and the Thunder.


And the Knicks, iirc you said they were growing on you and that you were already supporting them before. Unless that all changed when they started doing badly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No it didn't change. I'm definitely disappointed in them and have been critical of late and still don't like D'Antoni.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> It doesn't bother me, you clearly are mad and tight here. I was just asking you a question. Sounds like you are just a frontrunner. Do your thing man. I'll look forward to you being a "supporter" of the Nets and Knicks in the next few years.
> 
> Sounds like you are just a fan of Griffin. Being fans of players is cool, I'm a fan of Griffin too. But I wouldn't consider myself a Clippers "supporter."


Then why are you trying to create such a big fuss over it? All I ever get from half the people who post in this thread "HEY U LIKE 90% OF THE NBA TEAMS", fuck I like 4 teams only, I like teams based on the players I enjoy watching the most, there's no rulebook limiting the amount of teams/players I can support/like.

By Clippers supporter I mean I would've enjoyed watching their presence in the playoffs, the playoffs + Griffin highlights would've been sick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't say anything about it until completely switched your teams throughout this year. When asked at the beginning of the year your teams were Toronto (Hometown), Clippers (for Blake), Warriors (for Curry and Ellis) and Boston (for Ray). Now you've completely hopped on the Miami and Chicago bandwagons. Do what you want, just don't deny being a bandwagoner.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> but you are also supporting the bulls and heat... what teams don't you support?


end well
this
will
not.

Along with the Raptors, Warriors, Clippers and sometimes Hornets (I believe? I can't remember the fourth other team). Loyalty is an endearing quality that he seems to lack.

It's fine to enjoy the NBA product, certain teams style of play, or a particular player. How can you root for ten or so teams? What happens when the Heat play (and lose, lolz) to the Bulls?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Then why are you trying to create such a big fuss over it? All I ever get from half the people who post in this thread "HEY U LIKE 90% OF THE NBA TEAMS", fuck I like 4 teams only, I like teams based on the players I enjoy watching the most, there's no rulebook limiting the amount of teams/players I can support/like.
> 
> By Clippers supporter I mean I would've enjoyed watching their presence in the playoffs, the playoffs + Griffin highlights would've been sick.


I'm not trying to make a big fuss over it. If anything, you are the one making a big fuss about it. 


But yeah man! Go Bulls! Go heat! Go Celtics! Go Lakers! Go Spurs! Go Mavericks! Go Magic! Go Nuggets! Go Knicks!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's no rulebook, but nobody likes bandwagoners.

lmao @ Ryan Hollins raping Miami.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If I hate a team enough then I'll usually root for whatever team they're playing, Boston or Heat, but other than that I don't see how liking a few players allows you to support the team. I enjoy watching Westbrook, Harden, and Ibaka but still don't support the Thunder at all, I just simply like watching the team play because of them. I'm not going to lie, I like watching Wade and Lebron play at times but there is no way in hell that I'll support the Heat against anyone. Is it really that hard to choose ONE team and be a fan of theirs exclusively?

LETS GO CAVS! PARKER YOU ARE RIDICULOUS!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh f'd this game up royally...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I like Miami, but there is a reason I'm supporting both of them a lot. Me & my friend have two 50$ bets, one is on a team that will win the playoffs, we picked 4 each, and one is on which conference will win. I have 50$ on East and 50$ on either Knicks, Celtics, Bulls or Miami, I've given up hope in Knicks or Celtics to win the playoffs, so that'll explain the Miami/Bulls support.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh dear...

*Edit:* That's a horrible excuse to try and disprove you being a bandwagoner.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If I hate a team enough then I'll usually root for whatever team they're playing, Boston or Heat, but other than that I don't see how liking a few players allows you to support the team. I enjoy watching Westbrook, Harden, and Ibaka but still don't support the Thunder at all, I just simply like watching the team play because of them. I'm not going to lie when I say I like watching Wade and Lebron play at times but there is no way in hell that I'll support the Heat against anyone. Is it really that hard to choose ONE team and be a fan of theirs exclusively?
> 
> LETS GO CAVS! PARKER YOU ARE RIDICULOUS!


Yes.. because I haven't found a team I like enough to be completely loyal to?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Honestly, I like Miami, but there is a reason I'm supporting both of them a lot. Me & my friend have two 50$ bets, one is on a team that will win the playoffs, we picked 4 each, and one is on which conference will win. I have 50$ on East and 50$ on either Knicks, Celtics, Bulls or Miami, I've given up hope in Knicks or Celtics to win the playoffs, so that'll explain the Miami/Bulls support.


:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well that is really weird considering you live in a town with a basketball team and have like 10 teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LEGGO B. DIDDY!!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well that is really weird considering you live in a town with a basketball team and have like 10 teams.


Can you not read, I like 4 teams? One of them is my home team..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Bandwagoner.


Raptors, Heat, Celtics, Bulls, Clippers = 4 teams!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> 4.. lol, Warriors, Clippers & Celtics. Then Raptors cause they're the home team..





Canadian said:


> Can you not read, I like 4 teams? One of them is my home team..


Well your teams change a lot, even during one season. So can you not make up your mind on which four teams those are?

From the Warriors, CLippers, Celtics, and Raps to the new four.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Cavs fan are enjoying this win more than their win against the Clippers that broke the streak.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> :lmao Bandwagoner.
> 
> 
> Raptors, Heat, Celtics, Bulls, Clippers = 4 teams!





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well your teams change a lot, even during one season. So can you not make up your mind on which four teams those are?
> 
> From the Warriors, CLippers, Celtics, and Raps to the new four.


Cool story bros, tell it again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u mad bandwagoner?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think you're just learning the hard way that no one likes people that bandwagon. When you like four teams and you can't even be consistent when those four then you're not really even a fan, hell you're worse than a normal bandwagoner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Goddamn if this guy wants to cheer for more than one team than he can cheer for one or more teams. That shit's getting annoying now.

I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having more than one team that you go for, there's no rule saying that you have to go for one team that's just something the more passionate sports fans have put in their head.

It's just basketball. It's not that damn serious. You guys act as if the Lakers or the Bulls only like people that just go for them and no other team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron congratulating Cavs players on the win...The look on the Heat players faces really say "So what"...eh

and the Cavs announcers are killing me "You're gonna hear about this everywhere..Not just in the US but all over the world" :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> u mad bandwagoner?


yeah okay..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Goddamn if this guy wants to cheer for more than one team than he can cheer for one or more teams. That shit's getting annoying now.
> 
> I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having more than one team that you go for, there's no rule saying that you have to go for one team that's just something the more passionate sports fans have put in their head.
> 
> It's just basketball. It's not that damn serious. You guys act as if the Lakers or the Bulls only like people that just go for them and no other team.


He isn't just liking four teams, he's changing his four teams because some of his teams just suck so bad and the new ones are doing great. People don't respect or like bandwagoners, I think that's kind of obvious.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Goddamn if this guy wants to cheer for more than one team than he can cheer for one or more teams. That shit's getting annoying now.
> 
> I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having more than one team that you go for, there's no rule saying that you have to go for one team that's just something the more passionate sports fans have put in their head.
> 
> It's just basketball. It's not that damn serious. You guys act as if the Lakers or the Bulls only like people that just go for them and no other team.


To the excess of eight-ten teams?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> yeah okay..


Yeah great response. You just change teams in the middle of the season. Nobody likes a bandwagoner. This year, I hope the Finals are between Lakers and Bulls, but that doesn't make me a fan or supporter of either team.. Nets have always been my team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He isn't just liking four teams, he's changing his four teams because some of his teams just suck so bad and the new ones are doing great. People don't respect or like bandwagoners, I think that's kind of obvious.


YEAH OK, I haven't yet stopped supporting Raptors or the Warriors, who are eliminated from the playoffs and who are the teams I like more, but I've stopped supporting teams that are still in the playoffs, *COOL STORY BRO TELL IT AGAIN!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So you support more than four teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who cares? Get the fuck over it. Like I said it's not really that big of a deal like you guys are making it.



Father Flex said:


> To the excess of eight-ten teams?


Is him supporting 8-10 teams gonna change the fact that you're a Bulls fan or that WWF is a Magic fan?

Anyway, I find it hilarious that the Cavs bench had 32 points while the Heat bench had 6.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd rather he be a Heat or Bulls or Spurs or Lakers bandwagoner (or any other team) exclusively because bandwagoners are loyal to their team until they hop onto another team. Canadian just seems like a confused kid going through puberty.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Yeah great response. You just change teams in the middle of the season. Nobody likes a bandwagoner. This year, I hope the Finals are between Lakers and Bulls, but that doesn't make me a fan or supporter of either team.. Nets have always been my team.


*Cool story bro I don't think I ever asked or cared.*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> So you support more than four teams.


How many times have you had to retake English class, clearly you don't understand simple sentences.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*But hey, I'll be like you and type in bold when I'm MAD BRO and switch teams in the middle of the season. Go heat!*


Raptors, Warriors, Clippers, Celtics, Heat, Bulls = 4 teams!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> YEAH OK, I haven't yet stopped supporting Raptors or the Warriors, who are eliminated from the playoffs and who are the teams I like more, but I've stopped supporting teams that are still in the playoffs, *COOL STORY BRO TELL IT AGAIN!*


Delirium is a significant problem that should be treated immediately.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> *But hey, I'll be like you and type in bold when I'm MAD BRO and switch teams in the middle of the season. Go heat!*


*Cool story bro, go every team in the NBA.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> *Cool story bro, go every team in the NBA.*


*That's the spirit bandwagoner!*


Anyways happy to see the Cavs win @ home against Miami. NJ got killed tonight without Deron so its whatever.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I'd rather he be a Heat or Bulls or Spurs or Lakers bandwagoner (or any other team) exclusively because bandwagoners are loyal to their team until they hop onto another team. Canadian just seems like a confused kid going through puberty.


Well atleast you got the puberty thing right, I'm only 15.



Father Flex said:


> Delirium is a significant problem that should be treated immediately.


Beefing online is a serious problem, seek a life.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol @ LeBron skipping the pre-game introductions. Pussy bitch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> How many times have you had to retake English class, clearly you don't understand simple sentences.


Calm down, bro. We're just pissing you off, but really 8 teams?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The Heat bandwagoners on my Twitter timeline are saying that the Heat let the Cavs win so the Cavs can feel good about themselves. That might be the dumbest thing I've heard all year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Who cares? Get the fuck over it. Like I said it's not really that big of a deal like you guys are making it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Is it annoying? Yes. Am I ashamed he was compelled to hop on our train? Of course, it's making an indelible impression on me.

Watch yourself, too. You root for a fair bit of teams yourself. Might be the next Canadian in the making.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Calm down, bro. We're just pissing you off, but really 8 teams?


*Cool story bro, new story any time soon, this ones getting old..*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> No. Is it annoying? Yes. Am I ashamed he was compelled to hop on our train? Of course, it's making an indelible impression on me.
> 
> Watch yourself, too. You root for a fair bit of teams yourself. Might be the next Canadian in the making.


lol oh so you mad bro, that's nice to know. If me supporting teams pisses you off, *SEEK HELP.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cool story bro is such a great response. You've inspired me. I think I am going to become a Patriots, Steelers, Jets, Ravens, Saints, Packers, Giants, and any team that was over .500 past season in the NFL!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> No. Is it annoying? Yes. Am I ashamed he was compelled to hop on our train? Of course, it's making an indelible impression on me.
> 
> Watch yourself, too. You root for a fair bit of teams yourself. Might be the next Canadian in the making.


Ok......Because it's not like I only have the Celtics record in my sig, a picture of K.G. in my avatar and a Celtics tribute video in my sig. The only other team I can say I'm a "fan" of is the Warriors.

There are teams that I like to watch play a lot like the Thunder, Knicks, & Nuggets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://twitter.com/#!/TheBillWalton/status/52888129895546880


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> lol oh so you mad bro, that's nice to know. If me supporting teams pisses you off, *SEEK HELP.*


Not mad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> lol oh so you mad bro, that's nice to know. If me supporting teams pisses you off, *SEEK HELP.*


Its called me a real fan. People don't like when others bandwagon their teams because it makes them and the team's fan base look bad because most of the bandwagon fans are ignorant about the team/sport.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey if CP3 joins the Knicks will you support them too Canadian?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its called me a real fan. People don't like when others bandwagon their teams because it makes them and the team's fan base look bad because most of the bandwagon fans are ignorant about the team/sport.


Even though I have been trying to defend Canadian, I fucking hate bandwagoning Celtics fan. There was one kid I knew who used to get on my nerves and call himself the biggest Celtic fan in Houston and that he was a "real" Celtic fan. Before the Perk trade I asked him to name 5 players on the bench, he named Big Baby and Nate Robinson and no one else. Just using that as an example, I can deal with some bandwagoners who know what they're talking about but the ones who just join up with a team and know nothing about them really pisses me off. Hell, I remember during the 07-08 season at the beginning of the year pretty much everybody in Houston jumped on the Celtics bandwagon by the middle of the season they all were Hornets fans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> lol @ LeBron skipping the pre-game introductions. Pussy bitch.


That was his way of protesting the Cavs ppl not letting him and his entourage in the building and making him late for shootaround


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> lol @ LeBron skipping the pre-game introductions. Pussy bitch.


On NBA.TV he just said that he was in the bathroom. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> On NBA.TV he just said that he was in the bathroom. :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and the heat lost to the cavs *sigh*


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Heat bandwagoners on my Twitter timeline are saying that the Heat let the Cavs win so the Cavs can feel good about themselves. That might be the dumbest thing I've heard all year.


As a heat fan i even think this is stupid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lulz, Canadian got gutted.

Alright, parties over though. Calm it down, getting a little too heated.

Really wish I had watched the OKC/GS game...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn the Warriors were so close. Only lost by one point damn.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looks like Phoenix/Sacramento is going to be a good close game too. Not like anyone's watching that one though...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm a bulls celtics heat magic hawks sixers knicks pacers bobcats bucks pistons nets raptors wizards cavs spurs lakers mavs thunder nuggets blazers hornets grizzlies rockets suns jazz warriors clippers kings wolves fan, personally.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> i'm a bulls celtics heat magic hawks sixers knicks pacers bobcats bucks pistons nets raptors wizards cavs spurs lakers mavs thunder nuggets blazers hornets grizzlies rockets suns jazz warriors clippers kings wolves fan, personally.


oh you too man? i love every team!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

not finna lie.

all this talk about Canadian's favorite teams is getting stale and boring.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Honestly, I like Miami, but there is a reason I'm supporting both of them a lot. Me & my friend have two 50$ bets, one is on a team that will win the playoffs, we picked 4 each, and one is on which conference will win. I have 50$ on East and 50$ on either Knicks, Celtics, Bulls or Miami, I've given up hope in Knicks or Celtics to win the playoffs, so that'll explain the Miami/Bulls support.





Canadian said:


> Well atleast you got the puberty thing right, *I'm only 15.*
> 
> 
> 
> Beefing online is a serious problem, seek a life.


How did you place the bet then?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sickburn said:


> How did you place the bet then?


*
Me and my friend* made a bet, learn to read more carefully rather than trying to pick out and pin point every possible mistake I could make. fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> not finna lie.
> 
> all this talk about Canadian's favorite teams is getting stale and boring.


This thread is in overkill mode at the moment...I blame the dog days of the NBA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I said leave it alone. All points have been made. If you don't want to be banned from the thread for the rest of the season or worse I suggest not discussion Canadian's team liking habits anymore.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the last four pages of this thread have been fucking awful. who cares who canadian supports, certainly not worth all that talk. 

anyway, hoping Miami drops to Washington tonight. a Cavs-Wizards loss combo would bring me great lulz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hell yeah, especially seeing as last time the Heat played the Wizards they escaped with a 2 point victory despite the Wizards not having John Wall or JaVale McGee. I think the Wizards can pull this one out.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My friend's going to the Raptors/Bucks game, he would've taken me but his mom only had 1 ticket 

Looking forward to Clippers/Dallas, hoping for Clippers to win. Iuno why but I just hate Dallas & San Antonio.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who the fuck would want to go to a Raptors/Bucks game?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Who the fuck would want to go to a Raptors/Bucks game?


His mom gets tickets for free + why wouldn't you want to go watch any game live, unless you're a boring person, then it's pretty fun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate living in Canada and being shown the Raptors' games instead of actual good games. I guess it could be worse, at least DeRozan is fun to watch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eh, if you're a Toronto fan, then it's understandable. They're both two of the most boring teams to watch in the NBA though, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Any of you guys gonna be watching the high school All-American game tonight on ESPN?

I'm looking forward to seeing Austin Rivers play since I've never seen him play although I did see his overrated dunk.






All my friends on facebook & twitter who watched the game were talking about how he killed the dunk contest and I was expecting some 360 type ish by the way they were talking but I digress.

Edit: I wonder how the Nets would be doing now had the Deron Williams trade happened in the off-season. I think they'd be competing for the 8th spot.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wall just swung at ilgauskas after a few elbows by z. didn't really connect and it was a weak punch but props for him at swinging at someone twice his size.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love Wall. Did he get a T, or even ejected?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> wall just swung at ilgauskas after a few elbows by z. didn't really connect and it was a weak punch but props for him at swinging at someone twice his size.


Dude, he swung at Big Z...No props man..None


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He got ejected, wish I got to see it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Come the fuck on. I need him for fantasy purposes...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Eh, if you're a Toronto fan, then it's understandable. They're both two of the most boring teams to watch in the NBA though, imo.


I wouldn't really say Toronto's boring. They just suck. They have some exciting players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I like watching DeRozan, Amir Johnson, & Bayless play but Bargnani, Calderon, Sonny Weems, Barbosa, etc. bore me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd be surprised if anyone found Bargnani interesting to watch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Weems can be exciting and so can Calderon. Bargnani and Barbosa are boring as fuck yes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

javale mcgee on the other hand is great to watch, dude swats everything. i like watching bargnani on offense,one of the best in the league, he just doesn't rebound, or defend.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone found Bargnani interesting to watch.


I actually do.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> javale mcgee on the other hand is great to watch, dude swats everything. i like watching bargnani on offense,one of the best in the league, he just doesn't rebound, or defend.


Are you speaking of the guy we are? Andrea "fadeaway Bricks" Bargnani? He's the most passive 7 footer in the league.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i hate bargnanis game myself. mainly because he could be better. 

good game by the 76ers tonight. Thaddeus Young runs through another defense, and Jrue Holiday puts up big numers. i love watching Jrue Holiday play in general. i think there's massive potential in his place. 

this Knicks/Nets game is a lot of fun right now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> javale mcgee on the other hand is great to watch, dude swats everything. i like watching bargnani on offense,one of the best in the league, he just doesn't rebound, or defend.


Fun to watch but JaVale still has no clue how to play the game. He'll exert all his energy in spurts which causes him to quit playing quality defense the next few possession down the floor.

Still a bright future. McGee very well may be one of the most individually gifted players in the NBA but he still has a lot to learn. 

I laughed hard when he threw down that dunk in Chicago for his triple double in the last couple of minutes when Washington was down by twenty points.



JM said:


> Weems can be exciting and so can Calderon. Bargnani and Barbosa are boring as fuck yes.


From the limited Raptors features I have seen this season, I thought Barbosa was Toronto's best player. Toronto is the team I'm least familiar with. I've only watched two or so of their games all season long.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

shitfest at the garden tonight


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> From the limited Raptors features I have seen this season, I thought Barbosa was Toronto's best player. Toronto is the team I'm least familiar with. I've only watched two or so of their games all season long.


He is a decent threat off the bench, he's just not exciting in doing so.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God the Pistons suck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They should be giving Monroe more touches from here on out.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly still can't believe we wasted so much money on Charlie V and Gordon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boozer shows up and plays big against below .500 teams, can't rise to the level of competition against playoff caliber organizations. Investing in Carlos has proved to be marginal. Chicago might be wishing they didn't offer him the house two years from now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Amare went to the Bulls omg..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> Honestly still can't believe we wasted so much money on Charlie V and Gordon.


Charlie V was just a weak move that was never going to prove to be that beneficial, Ben Gordon had a chance to work out, i guess. but he's still playing massively uninspired ball, which is too bad. but his numbers have been down and from when i've seen them play, he just doesn't seem to go as hard as he used to. 

but i really like Monroe and i love Amir Johnson. Stuckey and Johnson could prove to be vicious if Johnson continues to grow and Stuckey can prove to be consistent.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can see why we picked up Gordon at the time. The way he played in the classic playoff series against Boston prior to us signing him was just too lucrative to let him go. As for Charlie V, the guy's always been a good role player. Definitely no superstar.

Our team has so much young talent with potential. As for Stuckey, I gave up hope on him last season. The guy is way too inconsistent to become the player so many act like he can be. Don't want to hate on the guy, but he's definitely not a point guard. 

Our team is just ass backwards, and will be until we get an owner who actually cares about us.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess ppl still haven't learned not to stand in front of LeBron on a fast break


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> If Amare went to the Bulls omg..


I try to conceptualize that everyday. Clearly Amare wanted his own team to further establish himself as an elite player. Jokes on him now seeing as Carmelo owns NYC now.



Rawlin said:


> Charlie V was just a weak move that was never going to prove to be that beneficial, Ben Gordon had a chance to work out, i guess. but he's still playing massively uninspired ball, which is too bad. but his numbers have been down and from when i've seen them play, he just doesn't seem to go as hard as he used to.
> 
> but i really like Monroe and i love Amir Johnson. Stuckey and Johnson could prove to be vicious if Johnson continues to grow and Stuckey can prove to be consistent.


Johnson is on the Raptors presently.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I try to conceptualize that everyday. Clearly Amare wanted his own team to further establish himself as an elite player. Jokes on him now seeing as Carmelo owns NYC now.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is on the Raptors presently.


indeed. meant will bynum. i have no idea why i switched up will bynum and amir johnsons names, but it just happened.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amare would be a champion this year if he went to Bulls or Heat instead of Boozer and Bosh. Bosh is a fucking bitch.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum's the fucking man. He has his moments where he just goes into unreal mode and scores on command. 

BYNUM-ITE!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Detroit has an influx of one-way players. Villanueva, Gordon, and Stuckey's play on the defensive end is anemic. I love Monroe and Austin Daye, more so Monroe. Lots of rebuilding to do in Detroit. I don't know if it will be done with Dumars handling the daily personnel operations. Surely it doesn't help when there is large uncertainty surrounding the team's ownership.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

MCGRADY ALL DAY..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> indeed. meant will bynum. i have no idea why i switched up will bynum and amir johnsons names, but it just happened.


It happens, no worries. Bynum is a worthy back up. Extremely capable of filling 18-24 minutes a game. His size is a problem that will always plague him.



GD said:


> Amare would be a champion this year if he went to Bulls or Heat instead of Boozer and Bosh. Bosh is a fucking bitch.


I agree. More of a presence on the defensive end, despite his inconsistencies. I can't help but salivate at the idea of Amare and Derrick running the pick and roll together. Mind = blown.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I always thought Amar'e & D. Wade would go to the Bulls, if that did happen and the Bulls somehow still managed to get the supporting cast like they have now then it just would've been fucking ridiculous and how they would've been running the league.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm glad they didn't go that route. Signing two-three max players isn't smart financially. It leaves little room for flexibility. Hard to improve a team when your three foundational players, who came together for one cause (though I'm not sure anymore if they want to win or are in south beach to enjoy the hospitality), aren't willing to sacrifice for the betterment of the team.

Under the current collective bargaining and salary cap structure, all-star dream teams like this aren't as apt. to work like everyone envisioned. If the Bulls chose to walk that road, they wouldn't be nearly as deep. No Korver, Brewer, Watson, or Kurt Thomas. Most likely no Asik or a trade involving Gibson or Noah heading elsewhere. 

It's an interesting hypothetical worth discussing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls had a chance to acquire both Wade and Lebron, I still have no idea why they chose the Heat. They would have had a PG in Rose and Noah has their defensive big man with Gibson as their PF. Could have a championship team right away and a team with potential to win 6 rings, unlike the Heat which I don't think will ever reach the 6 mark. Lebron and Wade I think would be worth those max contracts, like you say there would probably be a problem with cap in the future, but still unstoppable to team to think about.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*






judging by the slow mo, z got a good one to the ribs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess Juwan Howard had to get involved something since when he doesn't play and when he does he doesn't do shit. But I can't really get on him since the Heat bench in general doesn't do shit.

Nonetheless, why the hell did he push JaVale McGee for no reason? Just because JaVale was trying to break it up?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because he's apart of the Fab 5 and he doesn't take shit from anyone.


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because he's apart of the Fab 5 and he doesn't take shit from anyone.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As a Blazers fan I'm actually hoping they play the Lakers in the first round. I don't think they will win (duh!) but the experience they will get playing them in round 1 will be great for the confidence going forward next season. They play the Lakers tough, everyone knows this. The Blazers seem to bring out a ton of emotion out of the Lakers for some reason -- hopefully the Lakers will let their emotions get the best of them. The Blazers would have to realize that they would need to frustrate the Lakers mentally, that would mean roughing them up inside, taking cheap shots if need be, and playing physical against Kobe and Pau (don't give them anything easy inside).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Frustrating Kobe usually doesn't result in good things for the team facing him. As a Lakers' fan I'd still rather have the Hornets, who I think we can sweep, or the Grizzles over Blazers because of deep and talented the Blazers are. Don't see any one of those teams getting an upset over the Lakers in the first round though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The Bulls had a chance to acquire both Wade and Lebron, *I still have no idea why they chose the Heat*. They would have had a PG in Rose and Noah has their defensive big man with Gibson as their PF. Could have a championship team right away and a team with potential to win 6 rings, unlike the Heat which I don't think will ever reach the 6 mark. Lebron and Wade I think would be worth those max contracts, like you say there would probably be a problem with cap in the future, but still unstoppable to team to think about.


Probably because the Bulls didn't want to give them the god level entrance that they got in Miami. Then there's always the southern hospitality.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Frustrating Kobe usually doesn't result in good things for the team facing him. As a Lakers' fan I'd still rather have the Hornets, who I think we can sweep, or the Grizzles over Blazers because of deep and talented the Blazers are. Don't see any one of those teams getting an upset over the Lakers in the first round though.


If you watched that last two games against the Blazers you'll see that Kobe was VERY emotional for both games. He was complaining to the refs about calls and I sense something--in both games--was irking him.

One thing that baffled me was why the hell they had Wesley Matthews and Brandon Roy, respectively, on Kobe. It's a terrible match up. If they play the Lakers they need to go big, like this:

LAL: C-Bynum, PF-Gasol, SF-Artest, SG-Kobe, PG-Fisher
POR: C-Camby, PF-Aldrg, SF-Batum, SG-Wallace,PG-Roy

That's the correct starting five versus the Lakers. Last game they had Wallace on Artest? Why? They could just stick Batum on him instead. The main thing you want to do against Artest is not allow him to take open 3 pointers; make him go inside, play overly aggressive, and hope he draws a foul or two on himself.

If they play the Lakers they need to stick Gerald Wallace on Kobe. No one will EVER shut Kobe down, but if there's a guy that can contain him on occasion and frustrate Kobe it would be Wallace. His length would create problems. 

Wallace is their best defender, he needs to be on the opposing teams best player that either plays the 3 or 2.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If you watched that last two games against the Blazers you'll see that Kobe was VERY emotional for both games. He was complaining to the refs about calls and I sense something--in both games--was irking him.
> 
> One thing that baffled me was why the hell they had Wesley Matthews and Brandon Roy, respectively, on Kobe. It's a terrible match up. If they play the Lakers they need to go big, like this:
> 
> ...


notsureifsrs

Batum is much longer than Wallace. Strong contradiction.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Beating the Lakers isn't really about stopping Kobe anyway, it's about making sure he's the only one putting up a strong performance. Trying to keep Pau and Odem below 50 percent.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Luckily for Lakers they won't face a true test till conference finals...Hornets are pushovers for the most part and Mavs are sheep in wolves clothing..Spurs hope they make quick work of Grizz and 4/5 matchup goes 7 otherwise they may get knocked out sooner than they planned

Despite my belief that Pacers/Knicks can give Bulls trouble, I think neither can knock them out and Bulls like Lakers will have a easy 2nd round matchup..Heat/Celtics beat each other up in 7 and Bulls make quick work of Magic can be a benefit to them as well


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah i see okc taking out the spurs in the second round


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If you watched that last two games against the Blazers you'll see that Kobe was VERY emotional for both games. He was complaining to the refs about calls and I sense something--in both games--was irking him.
> 
> One thing that baffled me was why the hell they had Wesley Matthews and Brandon Roy, respectively, on Kobe. It's a terrible match up. If they play the Lakers they need to go big, like this:
> 
> ...



as stated before me, the reach is much more effective for Batum than Wallace. and i don't see Wallace being a great fit to handle Kobe. he's a solid defender, but much more suited for small forwards or for handling big men in the post. he's not really built to do all the chasing that he would have to do to keep up with Kobe, and then be able to stay in front of him. he's not really a 2 or 3 defender to me, definitely more of a 3 to a 4.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another great win for the Nuggets last night. Goes to show they're still better off without Melo. Absolutely love the way Ty Lawson is playing and they're going to be a huge fucking threat in the playoffs.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston @ Spurs and Dallas @ Lakers tonight....should be a good basketball double header. Celtics and Lakers are my pick for tonight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Chosen said:


> Boston @ Spurs and Dallas @ Lakers tonight....should be a good basketball double header. Celtics and Lakers are my pick for tonight


I agree.

I'm so happy to see the return of Jermaine O'Neal playing his first game since Jan. 10 which means no more Krstic in the starting lineup. YES!!! YES!!!! Go to the bench where you belong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The thought of someone being so happy that J.O'Neal is starting just makes me laugh.



The Boy Wonder said:


> If you watched that last two games against the Blazers you'll see that Kobe was VERY emotional for both games. He was complaining to the refs about calls and I sense something--in both games--was irking him.


Kobe complains about EVERY call, and yes I'm serious. Its very annoying too because he will take bad shots trying to draw foul from midrange instead of getting a good shot and scoring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The thought of someone being so happy that J.O'Neal is starting just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe complains about EVERY call, and yes I'm serious. Its very annoying too because he will take bad shots trying to draw foul from midrange instead of getting a good shot and scoring.


I wouldn't say I'm happy that J.O. is starting but it's the fact that Krstic won't be starting anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Celtics don't win tonight against an injury-ridden Spurs then I'm going to basically count them out for their chances to win the Finals or even get there. Lakers also need to win tonight to not only keep their second seed but continue our hope of grabbing the top seed from the Spurs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The thought of someone being so happy that J.O'Neal is starting just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe complains about EVERY call, and yes I'm serious. Its very annoying too because he will take bad shots trying to draw foul from midrange instead of getting a good shot and scoring.


O'Neal should have retired five years ago. He offers absolutely nothing to the Celtics. Not much better than Krstic himself as he is also quite soft. Rarely posts up anymore (usually see him in the pick and pop game on the offensive end, if he's utilized at all), isn't a fierce rebounder, and can no longer elevate to block shots. Pedestrian at best; completely agree with you.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> yeah i see okc taking out the spurs in the second round


OKC can hang with any team...My main issue with them is bench production
And 3 point shooting


Someone on ESPN had an interesting stat talking about the Bulls chances to win it all..It's been about what 20 years I think since a team with their point guard as their leader scorer won it all


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And I'm guessing that team was the Bad Boys Pistons right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Aww fuck...Duncan, Ginobili, & Parker are all playing.

This game will be interesting since this is the 1st top team they've played since the trade hoping they get the win to sweep the season series.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how do you feel about Kristic starting? 

YEAH BUDDY.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does it seem that the Spurs' players are never injured as long as their suppose to be? Manu and Duncan were suppose to be out for at least the week and came back sooner, Parker was once suppose to be injured for a month and came back in a week. Guess their trainers are really good at getting them back as soon as possible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All these offensive rebounds for the Spurs are reminding me of good memories of last year's finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I maybe I maybe wrong, but I doubt it


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why does it seem that the Spurs' players are never injured as long as their suppose to be? Manu and Duncan were suppose to be out for at least the week and came back sooner, Parker was once suppose to be injured for a month and came back in a week. Guess their trainers are really good at getting them back as soon as possible.


Or their staff isn't entirely truthful about the extent of their injuries. I doubt Duncan would be playing if they hadn't just lost 4 in a row


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Coach Pop also wouldn't risk an injury to one of their top players this close to playoff time. If he thought Duncan could suffer a bigger injury he would not be playing in this game.

There ya go notorious, now Krstic won't be starting for awhile.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't want him completely gone I just wanted him to come off the bench. But shit if it's not a minor injury then we've got one center and of the 3 centers he is the last one I would want by himself.

Great game so far. This is the Finals matchup that I wanna see. No drama just basketball.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think the Spurs are the last team i want to watch in the NBA Finals. nope, wait, maybe the Grizzlies. then Spurs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Notorious is just scared of the possibility of getting owned by the Lakers this year without Perkins. There is no way KG could guard Bynum, Gasol, and Odom himself because all know that the O'Neals and Krstic wouldn't be much help.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't know why as a celtics fan you WOULDN'T want the Lakers, unless you have no faith in the team. i mean, you got showed up. you really don't want to get them back on the biggest stage and show how you can still be dominant? you want to play the Spurs? 

lame. Boston/Lakers rivalry is like one of the oldest traditions of the NBA, give me that over the Celtics/Spurs match-up anyday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never said I wouldn't like seeing Celtics/Lakers III.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yea but you said you would rather have the Spurs. I think that is a sign of fear, you fear that that the Celtics can't beat the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No I don't. I'd just rather have Celtics vs. Spurs since it's probably both teams last shot at a championship with their Big 3s.

You Laker fans should be worried about if the Heat managed to make it to the Finals, since you guys can't beat them despite having "the best frontcourt in the NBA."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's hard to stay awake through a Spurs game. Great time but they're boring. But I'm glad Kristic is starting over Jermaine. He should have to earn his fucking spot after playing like 10 games this year, actually show he's worth something.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It'd be nice to see a rubber match between the Lakers and Celtics. I don't know why any laker or celtic fan wouldn't want that matchup above all other matchups. I'd like to see either the Bulls or the Celtics in the Finals myself. The Heat would just be living at the free throw line throughout the series ala the 2006 Finals


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No I don't. I'd just rather have Celtics vs. Spurs since it's probably both teams last shot at a championship with their Big 3s.
> 
> You Laker fans should be worried about if the Heat managed to make it to the Finals, since you guys can't beat them despite having "the best frontcourt in the NBA."


So one you don't think that the Celtics have a chance next year with their big three, and two you think we should be scared of the Heat :lmao. As a Lakers' fan I'm not scared of anyone in the playoffs, until a team proves they can beat us in a 7 games series there really isn't much of a reason to be scared of anyone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't say they don't have a chance but with age catching up with them I wouldn't bet on it. I mean it's not impossible.

Time to face reality, Bosh dominates Pau Gasol every time, Dwyane Wade is fucking ridiculous in the playoffs and if LeBron goes off then it's over. There's no way the Lakers can stop that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Loving how Rondo has been hitting jumpers lately. He has improved his jumper tremendously I'm not saying he's a great shooter but he's almost money on that pullup jumper he uses as of late.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I didn't say they don't have a chance but with age catching up with them I wouldn't bet on it. I mean it's not impossible.
> 
> Time to face reality, Bosh dominates Pau Gasol every time, Dwyane Wade is fucking ridiculous in the playoffs and if LeBron goes off then it's over. There's no way the Lakers can stop that.


Are you kidding me? Bosh is nothing in the playoffs and would get shutdown by the combined effort from Bynum and Gasol because their other big men do nothing. Artest can handle Lebron, not shutdown him down but he can do enough, and Kobe can usually does the same against Wade. Did you even see the last game? The biggest reason they won is because other players not apart of the big three did their part and yes Bosh had a big game as well. How often does Miller, Bibby, and the other three point shooters actually have a big game? Not often enough in a 7 game series. The big thing in the playoffs is also coaching, how well can one coach plan to stop the big threats on the other team, and who do you think will win that battle?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes the Lakers have arguably the best coach of all-time but all I'm saying is if all three members of the Heat Big 3 go off in a 7 game series against the Lakers I don't think the Lakers will win. Please tell me how the Lakers can beat the Heat if LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, & Chris Bosh are all playing terrific and all putting up 20-25+ points each game, please tell me how the Lakers are gonna beat them?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God has answered my prayers, Rondo is hitting jumpers like it's nothing out there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics, Lakers & Spurs are all on the decline....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

11 point lead with 1:29 left to go, yeah we've got this. The way these guys have played in this game is the Celtics team you will most likely see in the playoffs.

Tonight Rondo has 22 points, 14 assists, 5 rebounds, and 0 turnovers, this is Rondo I've been waiting for all March, on the last week of March he finally decides to show up but it's all good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Yes the Lakers have arguably the best coach of all-time but all I'm saying is if all three members of the Heat Big 3 go off in a 7 game series against the Lakers I don't think the Lakers will win. Please tell me how the Lakers can beat the Heat if LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, & Chris Bosh are all playing terrific and all putting up 20-25+ points each game, please tell me how the Lakers are gonna beat them?


If they only score 25+ each that means their team will only score about 90 points a game, if that is the case we will easily win. It is also stupid to think they will go over every game in a 7 game series, once again it will come to coaching for how the top players are shutdown, and Jackson and Spo are basically polar opposites when it comes to coaching. I have a question though, what makes you think that Lebron and Wade can go off every game when we have two of the best defenders on our team? Do you think its easy to score on the Lakers? The only way they'll win the series is if it becomes 06 all over again and Lebron and Wade are both averaging 16 FTs a game, and that also won't happen because Lakers are really good at defending without fouling.

Thank you Celtics for winning this game, now its up to the Lakers to beat the Mavs and we'll be in striking distance of that first seed.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs are playing an absolute shit defensive game. I've been saying thatsince the season started. There are no excuses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If they only score 25+ each that means their team will only score about 90 points a game, if that is the case we will easily win. It is also stupid to think they will go over every game in a 7 game series, once again it will come to coaching for how the top players are shutdown, and Jackson and Spo are basically polar opposites when it comes to coaching. I have a question though, what makes you think that Lebron and Wade can go off every game when we have two of the best defenders on our team? Do you think its easy to score on the Lakers? The only way they'll win the series is if it becomes 06 all over again and Lebron and Wade are both averaging 16 FTs a game, and that also won't happen because Lakers are really good at defending without fouling.
> 
> Thank you Celtics for winning this game, now its up to the Lakers to beat the Mavs and we'll be in striking distance of that first seed.


You're welcome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> You're welcome.


I don't believe you are a member of the Boston Celtics.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I don't believe you are a member of the Boston Celtics.


Someone had to break it to him. Glad it was you instead of me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sheep in wolves clothing smh


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Loving the Lakers right now. Matt Barnes' reaction to Terry pushing Blake might not have been the right thing to do but I definitely liked it. Builds team chemistry and whatnot. Wouldn't be surprised to see some suspensions either (Barnes & Terry).


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Crazy NBA

*Lakers Fan Tries to Attack Mavs’ Bench..Bum Rushed By Ushers*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/vh1MtIlGbgo

*Dominique Wilkins Beating Up Rashan S Michel After Hawks Game*
http://www.youtube.com/embed/0C1PXMRBUfk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Wutcha has come back to WF


Lakers are awesome


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> Wutcha has come back to WF
> 
> 
> Lakers are awesome


Thanks for ruining the drafts.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

both him and and instantclassic ruined the drafts

still trying to figure out why they would sign up if they knew they were gonna pull that shit


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WF had a league? Man I should've joined...I missed the playoffs in the league I'm in


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah they were just those drafts on WF to see who could pick the best team. A couple guys ruined it though. Shame.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Can't believe the Nets are losing by 29 to Philly. No idea on how they plan to keep DWill with this shitty team.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

76ers raping the Nets. Thaddeus Young with another 20-point game. That kid has really been stepping it up lately and has been a problem for defenses he's come across lately. His height matched with his speed is deadly, plus he's a pretty solid shooter from all around the floor. 

nice to cruise with this win, and 76ers in the playoffs, aw yeah! Doug Collins, team on back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Surprised nobody hear has mentioned the Matt Barnes/Jason Terry incident, I really don't like Matt Barnes. He isn't that much of a good player to me and everytime I see something of him it's always him trying to fight someone, I could see if he was like Dennis Rodman who was a great player in his prime but Matt Barnes isn't anything special.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Surprised nobody hear has mentioned the Matt Barnes/Jason Terry incident, I really don't like Matt Barnes. He isn't that much of a good player to me and everytime I see something of him it's always him trying to fight someone, I could see if he was like Dennis Rodman who was a great player in his prime but Matt Barnes isn't anything special.



He produces well off the bench and has been a good role player wherever he has played. I don't know how many games you've watch but he isn't always trying to fight someone, even in this situation he was only sticking up for Blake because he thought Terry did a hard foul.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Barnes calling Dallas Charmin soft to me was like the pot calling the kettle black...But Dallas came off looking really bad in that incident..Terry was the only Mav over there and he's what 6'2? smh


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

looking oh soooo good for the Bulls right now. I can practically taste that number one seed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He produces well off the bench and has been a good role player wherever he has played. I don't know how many games you've watch but he isn't always trying to fight someone, even in this situation he was only sticking up for Blake because he thought Terry did a hard foul.


From the games that I've watched, Barnes has doing nothing that impressed me and from what I've seen, he comes off as an angry person who isn't that good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bad loss for the celts, but it was back to back which they struggle on. none of those in the playoffs, so they'll be aight. plus it's the hawks, not one of those teams they got worked up for. we saw what they could do last night against the spurs. 22 points and 14 assists for rondo, with NO TURNOVERS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chico the problem wasn't the fact they weren't pumped or because they were tired, its because they gave up way too many second chance points, which will happen in the playoffs against teams like LA and Orlando and it will probably be the reason they will lose in the playoffs.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i dunno defeated, i think the main problem is it was a back to back game, and they're an older team whose struggled with those all year. they didn't look for ray enough in the 4th and baby was shit. they weren't playing team ball like last night either.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

spurs and rockets going to ot


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

but yea, 2nd chance is hurting them too, that's what u get for trading perk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> From the games that I've watched, Barnes has doing nothing that impressed me and from what I've seen, he comes off as an angry person who isn't that good.


Maybe it's just the tats that make him look angry 

He obviously isn't _that_ good or he'd be the starter. He's a solid bench player though. Pitches in with rebounds, assists (not so much this year but he was decent with Orlando), steals and blocks all in moderation. He's a competitor though, which makes him be able to play a lot better than he should be able to at certain times.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Absolute garbage from the Spurs. No confidence, or defense for that matter. Turn overs are kicking their ass, and most of the time it is when its in Manu's hands.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum really is pissing me off so far in this game. 0-3 FG, 0-4 FTs, no boards and isn't boxing out anyone.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nets being the nets


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just noticed Jordan Crawford had a triple double tonight. Keeping him on my bench practically all season is finally paying off for my fantasy squad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Waits for Utah to choke*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so who gets the top seed in the west if the lakers and spurs finish with the same record.. la could tie the season series by beating them on the 12th.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LA most likely if they win their remaining Divisional games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celtics lose again lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Spurs lose again lol


fixed..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NO MAN! SPURS LOST! CELTICS LOST! LAKERS ARE LOSING!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if jm brings out the hammer im gonna miss you gd


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man we're giving up as many offensive rebounds as the Celtics. Come on Lakers, we can't play as bad as they do on the glass.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i better go fix that..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I saw it...

I didn't say anyone would be banned from the site. Just from the thread and that was really only in the heat of that discussion seeing as it had run it's course and the jokes were getting really bad. It certainly doesn't need to be brought up again though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hold up, yall banning ppl from this thread?...Guess Im not paying attention as much as I thought I was


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He'll ban people that mention Canadian's favorite teams.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My bad lol.

lakers coming backkk?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He'll ban people that mention Canadian's favorite teams.


Well I hope none of them are in the playoffs otherwise this will be one dead thread..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^You can talk about the teams, you just can't make fun of him because he supports multiple teams.

Just realized that Rodman got into the hall. He really does deserve it and I wish got to see more of his game. Great defender/rebounder and was huge part of the bad boys and the Bulls in his day.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Well I hope none of them are in the playoffs otherwise this will be one dead thread..


Just nevermind, you missed the conversation I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking Fesenko, some random bum hurting Kobe. Hope his knee is ok and didn't actually get injured at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a fan of Fesenko. Good guy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you're gonna throw the ball at someone, make sure it actually hits them..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If that ball hit Kobe anywhere other than the foot shit would have gotten worse than last night's game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah..We would've seen another pillow fight..Only way something would really go down is if Artest was the one getting the ball thrown at him

choke job in effect..Quicker than I thought lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> celtics lose again lol


It's not like they lost to a bad team. They lost to a good team, and they have a track record of playing bad on the second game of back to backs, especially on the road.

I've seen you post a little bit in this thread lately, who's your team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks aren't a good team. You can look at their record and say they are, but they're only good against teams below .500. They're 14-23 against teams over .500 and the Celtics should have won, but alas its once again the the offensive boards.

Lakers not only came back but now they're dominating.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's a Jersey fan, iirc. 

Utah's horrible. Lottery team, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hawks aren't a good team. You can look at their record and say they are, but they're only good against teams below .500. They're 14-23 against teams over .500 and the Celtics should have won, but alas its once again the the offensive boards.
> 
> Lakers not only came back but now they're dominating.


Not only was the offensive boards bad but they keep feeding Glen Davis the ball and he wasn't hitting shit.

The Jazz are horrible, if I was Al Jefferson I'd be pissed. Just when he thought he was gonna be on a winning tean.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not like they lost to a bad team. They lost to a good team, and they have a track record of playing bad on the second game of back to backs, especially on the road.
> 
> I've seen you post a little bit in this thread lately, who's your team?


it was a pretty awful game though. and Atlanta's been miserable in this road to playoff stretch, and it was a game Boston was handling for 2 and 3/4ths quarters. There was no excuse to badly handle this game like they did. 

watching Boston play with Glen Davis and Jeff Green as their big men is atrocious. they need to get a better system or something before the playoffs, or just get those big men all healthy and keep that from happening. everyone was standing like five feet from the paint.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ahh this is reminding me of 00-01 season. Straight up domination coming into the playoffs and it continued into playoffs. I'm hoping for a playoffs sweep, make it happen Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> it was a pretty awful game though. and Atlanta's been miserable in this road to playoff stretch, and it was a game Boston was handling for 2 and 3/4ths quarters. There was no excuse to badly handle this game like they did.
> 
> watching Boston play with Glen Davis and Jeff Green as their big men is atrocious. they need to get a better system or something before the playoffs, or just get those big men all healthy and keep that from happening. everyone was standing like five feet from the paint.


The only reason why that happened is because they only had 3 big men in K.G., Davis, & J.O. and J.O.'s still playing limited minutes since he just got back from injury so it was just K.G. & Davis.

That won't happen though when Shaq, Troy Murphy, & Krstic all get back from injury.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Josh Smith and Crawford look very displeased, offended, and discontent. You can tell they're upset that they haven't been resigned. Their effort has been piss-poor this season. Horford is awesome, Joe Johnson has always been overrated.

notorious 187: the Celtics are going to finish with the #3 seed (in all likelihood). How do you feel about that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm glad the Celts are playing the 76ers in the playoffs (if this stays the same). I know they're surging but I think the Celts can beat them in a series of 7, especially in the playoffs. As much as I think the Knicks suck shit, they'd be a huge annoyance in the playoffs. Even if the Celts got by them I think they'd be worn down. I wouldn't mind seeing the Heat fuck around with the Knicks though.

I see nothing wrong with the Celts as #3.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Josh Smith and Crawford look very displeased, offended, and discontent. You can tell they're upset that they haven't been resigned. Their effort has been piss-poor this season. Horford is awesome, Joe Johnson has always been overrated.
> 
> notorious 187: the Celtics are going to finish with the #3 seed (in all likelihood). How do you feel about that?


Of course I'd rather them have the #1 seed, but seeding doesn't really matter, seeing as the C's can get it done on the road and can get it done in the playoffs without having homecourt. But of course I'd rather have the #1 seed. As long as it's Bulls vs. Celtics in the ECF, I don't really care. I can't wait to see the matchup which I hope happens.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics didn't play for a seed last year..This year I believe they did because they want game 7 on their court...


So let's see..Miami's possible starting lineup in the playoffs will be Bibby-Wade-LeBron-Bosh-Curry...I wanna criticize Riley for signing Eddy Curry but if that guy pans out, nobody will ever be able to question another move of his again


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

as a 76ers fan i obviously want nothing more than the Boston Celtics. i know they're like the most experienced team in the league, and experience can really mean a lot, but anyone who has watched the 76ers play the Celtics this year, even last year, knows we're some of their toughest games all season. 

besides, we haven't beaten the Heat in like 3 years. and we don't match up with them AT ALL. i'd like to think we could win a game or two, but i'd just much rather play the Celtics and i think we have a better chance of a competitive series against them. 

although at least with the Heat/76ers match-up I know the Heat are going to get outcoached every game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ That's true. The Celts/76ers games this year have been nuts. I'd give Doug Collins coach of the year because my expectations for them were so low. Obviously Thibodeau deserves it too but I'd like to see Collins get it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why has everyone already given up on the Celtics getting the two seed? They still have a game against the the Heat and whoever wins that game will likely get the two seed. You guys act like they're 2 or 3 games behind when they're only down by 0.5 and I doubt they'll continue playing this badly.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> ^ That's true. The Celts/76ers games this year have been nuts. I'd give Doug Collins coach of the year because my expectations for them were so low. Obviously Thibodeau deserves it too but I'd like to see Collins get it.


yeah, i feel like Thibodeau at this point is a surefire, and he is definitely a worthy man for the award, but i don't think anyone in the NBA maximized their team's talent like Doug Collins. they're going to end up as a 16-17 win improvement team from last year, and nothing really changed but the Coach. Sixers still have generally the same roster, guys either grew up or slowly regressed, depending on age, and they made no big free agent moves or anything. but all of a sudden Sixers went from a team without hope to a team with a bright future. common denominator there is obviously Mr. Collins.

he's just made everyone play better. Elton Brand is having his best year since his injury, Thaddeus Young is giving outstanding bench production after a disappointing season last year, Louis Williams is only playing sort of selfishly and only taking bad shots SOMETIMES, Andre Iguadala has turned into an incredibly productive point forward, and Jrue Holiday has shown extreme potential to be a franchise point guard of possible all-star potential. the entire spectrum for Philly has just flipped, all in one year. and who knows about Evan Turner yet, the judgment is still out on him. he's shown he can create shots and dribble around just about anyone, but he's gotta show he can hit the shot. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why has everyone already given up on the Celtics getting the two seed? They still have a game against the the Heat and whoever wins that game will likely get the two seed. You guys act like they're 2 or 3 games behind when they're only down by 0.5 and I doubt they'll continue playing this badly.


it's gonna be close. here's the remaining schedule for both teams.

*Boston Celtics*: 
vs. Detroit Pistons
vs. Philadelphia 76ers
@ Chicago Bulls
vs. Washington Wizards
@ Miami Heat
@ Washington Wizards
vs. New York Knicks

*Miami Heat*:
@ New Jersey
vs. Milwaukee
vs. Charlotte
vs. Boston
@ Atlanta
@ Toronto

Neither of them have a very tough schedule of remaining games, although the edge does have to go to the Heat imo. But if the Celtics can buck up and play strong, they should really win at least 5 of their last 7. That Heat game is obviously going to mean a lot.

i definitely don't count the Celtics out, though. it's gonna be an interesting stretch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jrue Holiday has grown on me alot this year. I actually think they're a fun team to watch now. The other team I see growing as of next year is the Wizards. I'm very impressed with Nick Young this year, along with Jordan Crawford since the trade. John Wall has been solid, Blatche is a good player and Javale McGee is great defensively, plus they don't have the Arenas drama. Not too high on Rashard Lewis though, to be honest. I'm not sure how those guys contracts are but if they all stay there, I could see some improvement.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why has everyone already given up on the Celtics getting the two seed? They still have a game against the the Heat and whoever wins that game will likely get the two seed. You guys act like they're 2 or 3 games behind when they're only down by 0.5 and I doubt they'll continue playing this badly.


I didn't give up on them. Flex just asked me what would I think if they got the #3 seed? I still think they're gonna the #2 seed. The only reason why they're at 3 now is because Miami has played more games.

Jrue Holiday has grown on me too. The 76ers team period has grown on me. I wouldn't consider myself a fan but I'm happy for them and it's good to see a team that's been struggling for years finally become a good team. And as long as they kept Doug Collins as coach and make some changes to their roster for the better, I think they'll get better as time passes on. Maybe they can follow under the Thunder's footsteps.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doug Collins deserves coach of the year more than any other coach imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow DRose actually had a game where he shot well with a great percentage and had a good amount of assists. Can't recall the last time I've seen him do that. It was against the Raptors though, still a great game by him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And that right there is why Bayless should have been starting ages ago. If Calderon started this game it wouldn't even have been close.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well the biggest reason why Bayless should start is he is the future while Calderon is probably going to be traded in the offseason, or at least he should be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He should have been traded last off-season and then again during this season. From what I read he was traded (to Charlotte or New Orleans, kinda conflicting there) last off-season but the league rejected the trade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wow DRose actually had a game where he shot well with a great percentage and had a good amount of assists. Can't recall the last time I've seen him do that. It was against the Raptors though, still a great game by him.


LOL. I mean this in the nicest way possible... Rose shot 47% last night, 50% against Philly (12-24), and 52% against Milwaukee. 4 of his last 5 games have been great in terms of efficiency, aside from the TO's against Philly from trying to do too much.

I know I'm a die hard Chicago fan (born and raised) and to a lesser extent, a Rose nut-hugger. I just want to know what is everyone else seeing that I'm not. Why is the media lobbying for Kobe Bryant to overtake DRose as the MVP? 

Up until, what, 2 weeks ago? Rose has been the unanimous choice almost. Fools like Skip Bayless are criticizing him by stating "it's DRose or bust for the Bulls. He's an undersized two guard. No point guard has captured the honor of winning the NBA title as a scoring PG since circa Isiah Thomas". Is that the criteria we are using to judge him now?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I know I'm a die hard Chicago fan (born and raised) and to a lesser extent, a Rose nut-hugger. I just want to know what is everyone else seeing that I'm not. Why is the media lobbying for Kobe Bryant to overtake DRose as the MVP?


mainly because of things like his player efficiency rating or true shooting percentage, or other uber stats like that. in short, they aren't as strong as other contenders. 

at least that's the main arguments i've seen for why it shouldn't be Derrick Rose for this year's MVP


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> LOL. I mean this in the nicest way possible... Rose shot 47% last night, 50% against Philly (12-24), and 52% against Milwaukee. 4 of his last 5 games have been great in terms of efficiency, aside from the TO's against Philly from trying to do too much.
> 
> I know I'm a die hard Chicago fan (born and raised) and to a lesser extent, a Rose nut-hugger. I just want to know what is everyone else seeing that I'm not. Why is the media lobbying for Kobe Bryant to overtake DRose as the MVP?
> 
> Up until, what, 2 weeks ago? Rose has been the unanimous choice almost. Fools like Skip Bayless are criticizing him by stating "it's DRose or bust for the Bulls. He's an undersized two guard. No point guard has captured the honor of winning the NBA title as a scoring PG since circa Isiah Thomas". Is that the criteria we are using to judge him now?


Hater, man. :no:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> mainly because of things like his player efficiency rating or true shooting percentage, or other uber stats like that. in short, they aren't as strong as other contenders.
> 
> at least that's the main arguments i've seen for why it shouldn't be Derrick Rose for this year's MVP


Fair enough. Only searching for a valid reason. I don't think that reasoning has much merit. It's not his role to be as efficient as some other stars. His job is to create offense. He's the modern day Allen Iverson but a better, more dynamic offensive player (not necessarily as small in stature obviously).

People talk about Kobe and the Lakers the last twenty games (post all-star break). Consensus lately says he is now the MVP according to the media. 20 games is such a short portion of the schedule that I am dumbfounded by everyone overlooking the entire body of work throughout the totality of the scheduled season.

And no, I'm not trying to discredit Kobe nor am I hinting at him not being on the same level as Rose. I'm interested in others' perspective on why Rose has been surpassed.


----------



## SKS (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sadly, I'm a Nets fan. Any suggestions for what bandwagon to join this postseason? I'm leaning towards Durantula and the Thunder.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose more dynamic offensive player than Iverson? N-O


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, the media is transitioning away from Rose as MVP and it's _not_ Dwight or LeBron? lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SKS said:


> Sadly, I'm a Nets fan. Any suggestions for what bandwagon to join this postseason? I'm leaning towards Durantula and the Thunder.


i'm a nets fan too. although i really like the bulls this year, i just want kobe to win number 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> LOL. I mean this in the nicest way possible... Rose shot 47% last night, 50% against Philly (12-24), and 52% against Milwaukee. 4 of his last 5 games have been great in terms of efficiency, aside from the TO's against Philly from trying to do too much.
> 
> I know I'm a die hard Chicago fan (born and raised) and to a lesser extent, a Rose nut-hugger. I just want to know what is everyone else seeing that I'm not. Why is the media lobbying for Kobe Bryant to overtake DRose as the MVP?
> 
> Up until, what, 2 weeks ago? Rose has been the unanimous choice almost. Fools like Skip Bayless are criticizing him by stating "it's DRose or bust for the Bulls. He's an undersized two guard. No point guard has captured the honor of winning the NBA title as a scoring PG since circa Isiah Thomas". Is that the criteria we are using to judge him now?


I never said he wasn't shooting well. I just said I can't remember the last time he shot well with a lot of assists and not a lot of TOs. Those games only seem to come against non-playoff teams as well.


lol at Kobe getting MVP now, he won't ever get it again. He did deserve it before in his prime when he was carrying a DLeague team, yes that's how bad they were, into the playoffs. I see about 1% chance he doesn't get the award, and it would be robbery if he didn't.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I like DeRozan, by the way. Nice player. Left a lasting impression on me tonight. I always thought he was a dunker with no game; I was wrong.

Problem I see with Toronto is they have a slew of players who thrive in transition. Along with that, they don't have much size up front. Very gifted, very young, robust team.



Heatwave said:


> Rose more dynamic offensive player than Iverson? N-O


Depends how we define dynamic. Would you argue that AI is more athletically gifted than Rose? I certainly wouldn't. Rose is the superior athlete. 

Let's give it some time. Both won the ROTY and it seems as though Rose will capture his first MVP before Iverson did in the earlier stages of his career. Let's not forget that in his prime, Iverson averaged close to 30 shots per game and shot 39% his MVP year, I believe.

They're very similar players and I see nothing wrong with comparing one to the other. The two players who you can accurately compare Rose's game to are Wade and Iverson (as far as scoring).



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I never said he wasn't shooting well. I just said I can't remember the last time he shot well with a lot of assists and not a lot of TOs. Those games only seem to come against non-playoff teams as well.
> 
> 
> lol at Kobe getting MVP now, he won't ever get it again. He did deserve it before in his prime when he was carrying a DLeague team, yes that's how bad they were, into the playoffs. I see about 1% chance he doesn't get the award, and it would be robbery if he didn't.


Coincidence that you can't remember during a stretch when the Bulls have the second easiest schedule in the NBA? I don't quite comprehend that second part about Kobe - lots of confusion in the last sentence. 

Columnists like Skip, Adande, and Wilbon have been lobbying for Kobe recently.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think there is about a one percent chance that Rose doesn't get award, even with all the media hype about Kobe there is no way in hell that Kobe will get it. If Rose doesn't get MVP then they will be robbing him because out of everyone in the NBA he deserves it the most for carrying his team.

Lebron, Wade, and Durant shouldn't even be in the discussion. How can you be the the most valuable player in the league when someone else on your team is playing really great as well and is also a candidate for the award.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the most worthy MVP candidates in my eyes are Derrick Rose, Dwight Howard, and Kobe Bryant. it should definitely go to Derrick Rose though. i've only watched a handful of Bulls games this year, but he's really the team. by definition, he is just the most valuable player in the league. also one of the most exciting guys to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Iverson could score numerous ways on anyone and his scoring abilities weren't as limited as Rose's...I do think Iverson was more athletically gifted, Rose is just more physically gifted...Rose is not on Iverson or Wade's level as a scorer to me...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

jm, what do u think, will bargnani play tomorrow? i probably should have dropped him but i just had this feeling that if i did he'd play and get 30 so i said fuck it, keep him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Iverson could score numerous ways on anyone and his scoring abilities weren't as limited as Rose's...I do think Iverson was more athletically gifted, Rose is just more physically gifted...Rose is not on Iverson or Wade's level as a scorer to me...


Unless you were referring to being able to score with mostly athletic talent alone, Wade isn't really the best example of a scorer. He is a streaky shooter from midrange, and last I checked he is a driver and struggles from range. People that are great scorers are the ones that score in multiple ways and ranges. Like Melo, Kobe, and Lebron, they can score from anywhere on the court, something that Wade can't do.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Unless you were referring to being able to score with mostly athletic talent alone, Wade isn't really the best example of a scorer. He is a streaky shooter from midrange, and last I checked he is a driver and struggles from range. People that are great scorers are the ones that score in multiple ways and ranges. Like Melo, Kobe, and Lebron, they can score from anywhere on the court, something that Wade can't do.


u make it seem like lebrick can shoot


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wade's just as good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron has a good midrange shot and has actually improved his 3 point shooting. Wade hasn't and relies heavily on his athleticism to score, so does Lebron but he can actually hit shots consistently, just not in the clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Unless you were referring to being able to score with mostly athletic talent alone, Wade isn't really the best example of a scorer. He is a streaky shooter from midrange, and last I checked he is a driver and struggles from range. People that are great scorers are the ones that score in multiple ways and ranges. Like Melo, Kobe, and Lebron, they can score from anywhere on the court, something that Wade can't do.


He compared Rose's ability to score to Wade & Iverson and I'm saying Rose is not on either of their levels scoring wise


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Iverson could score numerous ways on anyone and his scoring abilities weren't as limited as Rose's...I do think Iverson was more athletically gifted, Rose is just more physically gifted...Rose is not on Iverson or Wade's level as a scorer to me...


Next to LeBron, Rose is the single most dominant force in the business in regards to finishing at the rim. He can finish right handed, left handed, step back, throw up a floater, etc,. I don't know how Rose isn't considered as versatile of a scorer as Iverson. Derrick can literally score however he sees fit. I think the one difference that we can point out is that Rose tries to get his guys involved where as Allen's main concern was filling it up. Nobody can stay in front of him much like AI. Modern day Iverson and Wade can't shoot like Rose can from outside or so it seems this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn I know Laker fans are pissed right now. How the hell was K-Mart being boxed out by two people and he still got the tip in?

It seems like out of both conferences, the Nuggets & Philly are getting slept on the most though.

The Nuggets have amazing chemistry for a team that had half their roster traded mid-season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers sure like getting beat by tipins late in the game, especially Odom who always seems the one to let them happen. If he had just jumped and gone for the rebound he might have gotten an over the back, but instead he felt like just getting pushed to the rim. Lost all the momentum from all those 3 pointers and 3 point plays that the Nuggets were getting.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And Afflalo didnt play either..Impressive

Why is he out anyways? Hamstring again?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao @ the boos Turk is getting in Toronto


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol Kenyon Martin has some of the worst tattoos I've ever seen.

Oh well can't win them all, we will beat these guys in May like we always do.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nuggets are for real


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Damn I know Laker fans are pissed right now. How the hell was K-Mart being boxed out by two people and he still got the tip in?
> 
> It seems like out of both conferences, the Nuggets & Philly are getting slept on the most though.
> 
> The Nuggets have amazing chemistry for a team that had half their roster traded mid-season.


Gasol was too busy trying to box out Gallinari...Plays like that proves Amare & Perkins point that Gasol is soft...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kenyon Martin, MAH BOI! coming up with a huge move. great game from Kenyon overall. 

the Nuggets are just on fire. i'm really going to enjoy watching the Denver/OKC playoff games, it will be interesting to see if Denver can carry their success that far and come up big in the playoffs despite being a new team. i know i'll be rooting for them as far as west teams go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh what the fuck?

Shaq had 6 points in the 1st quarter and was playing good but as soon as the 2nd quarter starts he hurts his leg running down the court, they had to have a wheelchair get him from out the hallway because he couldn't move.

FUCK YOU DANNY AINGE!!! We were perfectly fine the way we were.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah how you gonna knock Ainge but knock me when I was doing it a month ago?...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Gasol was too busy trying to box out Gallinari...Plays like that proves Amare & Perkins point that Gasol is soft...



How does that prove anything? He was told to box out Gallinari so he did, its not his fault that Odom fucked up and that doesn't make him soft. I'm sure he would have been able to box out Martin too and wouldn't have gotten pushed all the way to the rim like Odom. I doubt Gasol honestly cares what Amare or Perkins think either because they both only play one side of the ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nah how you gonna knock Ainge but knock me when I was doing it a month ago?...


I tried to give it a chance a month ago. Now fuck it. We were perfectly fine, if I were in Ainge shoes the only trade I still would've done was the Marquis Daniels trade and then I would've signed Corey Brewer after the Knicks waived him and then the roster would've been

Rondo/Nate Rob/Avery Bradley
Allen/Delonte/Wafer
Pierce/Brewer
Garnett/Davis/Harangody
Perk/Shaq/Jermaine/Erden


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

...Ainge's days are numbered


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Word is s just a strained calf for Shaq..Celtic fans rejoice...


----------



## SKS (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YAY! We're only losing by double digits against the Heat. I'll take it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Word is s just a strained calf for Shaq..Celtic fans rejoice...


I'll rejoice but I'm still pissed at Ainge and forever will be.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What the fuck...

JJ needs to man up and Gil needs to stop missing every other fucking game with sore knees or some shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Krstic & Troy Murphy will make their returns tomorrow night and Shaq only had a minor injury. He could be back for the Bulls game on Thursday but the C's may just rest him till the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Hall of Fame 2011 includes:
Dennis Rodman
Chris Mullin
Artis Gilmore
Arvydas Sabonis
Tex Winter (Inventor of the triangle offense)

A pretty good class. I still think Reggie Miller should've been in it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

YEAH RODMAN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No doubt he deserves to be in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm so happy for Artis Gilmore.

His induction is long overdue.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Someone fancy answering some noob questions? 

Hope so. I've recently taken an interest in NBA basically due to the game released last year (NBA 2k11) I was just wondering in regard to trading and such

Some of these are REALLY basic but I might as well get the concept down in my head

1. Is trading the only way players can move sides? 

2. (If no) Can NBA teams simply buy a player off another team using their salary cap?

3. During the draft what defines seeding for picks? 

4. Can a player only move once per season?

5. Can a player move at any time (Trade) regardless of their games played / contract with their current club? Are there exceptions?

6. If a player asks to move or leave are the club obliged to let them go? Do they become somewhat transfer listed? 

Thanks for any response / ridicules


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crespo4000 said:


> 1. Is trading the only way players can move sides?


No, they all have contracts and when their contracts are up they are welcome to sign a new contract with a new team. It's obviously more complicated then that but that's the short answer. 



> 2. (If no) Can NBA teams simply buy a player off another team using their salary cap?


If a player is a restricted Free Agent, yes. Sort of. Restricted means that they are still property of the team unless someone wants to sign them away for more. At which time the original team is given the option to match the offer or let the other team have him. You can also trade players for cash but cash is usually a throw in in a bigger trade.



> 3. During the draft what defines seeding for picks?


Record from the year before. The worst teams are thrown into a lottery to decide who gets the first pick.



> 4. Can a player only move once per season?


No...



> 5. Can a player move at any time (Trade) regardless of their games played / contract with their current club? Are there exceptions?


Sure, depending on what's written in their contract. There is a trade deadline during the season though.



> 6. If a player asks to move or leave are the club obliged to let them go? Do they become somewhat transfer listed?


Nah, the team is allowed to do what they want with them as they are contracted to that team. They may refuse to play though but that's an entirely different situation.

Some of my answers may be a tad complicated...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've never seen a player holdout before in the NBA and doubt that would go over very well either.

The most confusing part of the NBA is probably its salary cap rules. Everything else you will probably pick up on very quickly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I've never seen a player holdout before in the NBA and doubt that would go over very well either.
> 
> The most confusing part of the NBA is probably its salary cap rules. Everything else you will probably pick up on very quickly.


Players have refused to report to a team following a trade. Zo pretty much refused to play for the Raptors even though the Raptors later said he didn't pass a physical or whatever.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> No, they all have contracts and when their contracts are up they are welcome to sign a new contract with a new team. It's obviously more complicated then that but that's the short answer.
> 
> If a player is a restricted Free Agent, yes. Sort of. Restricted means that they are still property of the team unless someone wants to sign them away for more. At which time the original team is given the option to match the offer or let the other team have him. You can also trade players for cash but cash is usually a throw in in a bigger trade.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate

I understood the general idea of it, I guess I just had to be sure. Seems that the way it's done is a lot more efficient than something more open ended like soccer where billionaire tycoons can come and dominate divisions. 

Just out of curiosity then at the end of an NBA season from April until October does anything actually happen? 

I've got to go through all this trade / buying crap with NHL yet, fun times! Greatly appreciated help though - incredibly quick response!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'll shed some light



Crespo4000 said:


> 1. Is trading the only way players can move sides?


No, there's the whole contract deal, where if a contract runs out and they don't re-sign they become a free agent. there's also players that can be waived during the season, and claimed off by other teams via waiver wire. 



> 2. (If no) Can NBA teams simply buy a player off another team using their salary cap?


you only ever really see cash getting traded around in big trades, like i think cash was involved in the Melo trade iirc. there are also teams that can do a buy-out, which basically means they buy their own player out of his contract. 



> 5. Can a player move at any time (Trade) regardless of their games played / contract with their current club? Are there exceptions?


there are some players with no trade clauses or things to those various degrees, but they aren't common. and since you've only really related yourself with NBA2k11, i will also injured players can be traded in the NBA. i have no idea why 2K sports makes the regulation that an injured player cannot be traded, but thats just how it is. 

it REALLY pisses me off when i'm like two weeks from the trade deadline and a guy i want to trade gets a minor injury, and i can't move him cuz the deadline passes before he heals. but in the NBA that's not how it works. 



> 6. If a player asks to move or leave are the club obliged to let them go? Do they become somewhat transfer listed?


teams are only obligated to fulfill what's in a contract. as long as the player is getting paid and they are meeting whatever restrictions were put in there, the player doesn't have much to go on. there have been players who have refused to play, a la Stephon Marbury, but thats a complicated process in itself.




Crespo4000 said:


> Thanks alot mate
> 
> I understood the general idea of it, I guess I just had to be sure. Seems that the way it's done is a lot more efficient than something more open ended like soccer where billionaire tycoons can come and dominate divisions.
> 
> ...


plenty of things. staff gets re-signed, players get re-signed, team/player options get accepted or rejected, the NBA draft, the free agency season, signing everyone, and then pre-season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crespo4000 said:


> Thanks alot mate
> 
> I understood the general idea of it, I guess I just had to be sure. Seems that the way it's done is a lot more efficient than something more open ended like soccer where billionaire tycoons can come and dominate divisions.
> 
> ...


In the off-season players are resigned, the draft takes place and then there's a free agent period. Trades also take place. As well as coaching/staffing changes and what not.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

iverson more or less held out when memphis wanted him to come off the bench


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> i'll shed some light





JM said:


> In the off-season players are resigned, the draft takes place and then there's a free agent period. Trades also take place. As well as coaching/staffing changes and what not.


Thanks again it's 6am and I've bookmarked the pages incase my lazy brain forgets - grateful for responses

I shall continue with the questions again showcasing my inability to search the internet

1. How many time-outs does a side have per game? 

2. Typically speaking and this is based on the video game do players often get used in more than one position? I'm often shoved in SF that being said I made the mistake of being a 6ft 9 SG!

3. The most noobish question EVER. Which part near the basket am I only allowed to stand in for a 3 second duration or not for long

4. Stupid question again: Sometimes if I knock the ball out of the opponents hand it's a good steal, sometimes it's a reach in, when am I actually allowed to challenge for the ball? 

5. In the NBA at the pace it goes, are the vast majority of attacks "plays" like in the game - are they noticeable on a regular basis or is this something the game just puts in as a guidance 

6. Based on the video game - as a SG my defending the point stats along with defensive ones in general are low, is this common amongst players in this position or are they equally as important when building up attributes? (Should ask in General Gaming really)

I'm going to go blush in the corner now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1.7

2.Some players are able to work multiple positions, so yes. Coaches also have certain lineups such as when they go big or small. A small line up usually includes something like two point guards, one at the point and the playing shooting guard, a shooting guard playing SF, a SF playing PF, and a PF playing C.

3. You can't stand in the key for 3 seconds, basically the painted area, on either offense or defense. On offense it is a turnover and or a defense it results in a technical free throw.

4. If you make contact with the player while trying to steal it then it is a reach in. If it is all ball then the steal is clean, the same rules apply for when a player is trying to block a shot.

5. I don't understand your question. If you're asking if they're like the ones in the game then not really. Most teams do pick and roll or screens during their plays to try and free up a player for a open shot.
Edit:If you're asking if they actually draw out the play like in my player, then yes the coach will draw out certain plays on a board to show his players where to go and what to do. Not all plays are like this though.
6. I don't know how good you are at the game. If you're a good defender then you will probably be able to defend the guy without your stats being high, but getting steals and blocks on players will be a lot harder.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 1.7
> 
> 2.Some players are able to work multiple positions, so yes. Coaches also have certain lineups such as when they go big or small. A small line up usually includes something like two point guards, one at the point and the playing shooting guard, a shooting guard playing SF, a SF playing PF, and a PF playing C.
> 
> ...


I say thanks too much but again thanks. 

I did indeed mean writing out plays for example teams being known for using a certain type of play to benefit their lineup - being better at it or using them to the weaknesses of other sides defense. I guess I wondered if that was the case or if they just went in and basically made it up as it went along instead of it being pre-determined before a match. 

Don't worry I'm confusing myself. I'm fairly tired so no need to respond :yum:

Defending has been easy enough it's just staying with guys like Bryant is near impossible. I'm near the end of season 1 rated 64 - played 74 games. Close and medium shooting are 84-85 whilst my layup is 76, defensive awareness 86 and steal 72 (block 25). My vertical is also 83 and consistency 72, it's taken a long time to get this far otherwise I'd have restarted it, those are the main ones I improved I've missed out on a few like 3 pointers which is only 60 but I'm hoping I get a bonus at the end of the season

Cheers for clearing those things up. All makes sense now for a minute at least!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crespo4000 said:


> 6. Based on the video game - as a SG my defending the point stats along with defensive ones in general are low, is this common amongst players in this position or are they equally as important when building up attributes? (Should ask in General Gaming really)


obviously this depends on your skill, but i don't think it's that hard. i find speed/quickness helps, but i didn't up my defensive stats for quite awhile and i was generally fine. usually as long as you keep relatively close they take minimum shots anyway, unless they're like kobe or something.

and as for those guys, you just can't do shit. wouldn't even bother going for steals or anything until you're highly rated in that, going for steals is pretty much the easiest way to get beat by the guy you're defending.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe and Wade are both easy to block, but otherwise they'll usually score 30 easy on you with a high percentage. The best thing to do is call a double team, if a teammate is in reasonable range, and get the ball out of their hands. I also find Wade impossible to stop on the dribble and he seems always to get the layup/dunk with ease, but I do play on hall of fame difficulty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great game for the C's tonight.

I'm happy to see Rondo back to his consistent double-doubles, their second string is also playing extremely better which is good to see.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another game where turnovers killed the Lakers. Good defense overall and that will be key for the playoffs, but LA just gotta make sure that they don't turn the ball over.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ugly game for LakeShow. Way too many turnovers and oddly enough, that's how the game ends.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You-taw got that win for Heyward..He needs it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What? I can't tell if that was a joke or not but Hayward basically did everything to get that win for Utah. First guy in awhile to make Kobe look bad on defense near the end of the game, the last guy was Wade, so it is pretty impressive what Hayward did.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder if a part of Hayward wished he was back at Butler trying to help them win the National Championship on Monday instead of playing on this disastrous Utah team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least I'm not the only one who made a Heyward/Butler reference now..Good


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

haywood impressed the hell out of me last night, he's come a long way from having deron yell and roll his eyes at him every play. maybe deron is just a douche.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe virtually withdrew his name from the MVP race last night. Rose closes a game, Kobe falters in the final minutes.

Anyone hear about the Steve Nash news in regards to his personal life? Talk about disarray.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe is still in the picture, but Rose is still the favorite.

Bulls up by 2 with about a minute-30 left, Rose penertrates the lane and gets and-one. Makes FT, Bulls up 5. Suns come back with a 3 ... Rose responds with a 18 foot jumpshot to give them another two-possession lead with about 40 seconds left.

Rose is clutch. 

And what up with Steve Nash?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Kobe virtually withdrew his name from the MVP race last night. Rose closes a game, Kobe falters in the final minutes.
> 
> Anyone hear about the Steve Nash news in regards to his personal life? Talk about disarray.


You realize he made two threes in the final minutes to get the game close right? You realize, from what I've seen, that whenever the game is close that he is the one taking and making shots. Ya he screwed up with that turnover, but to say he is not clutch and falters in the final minutes is laughable. He shot poorly the whole night but then final picked up his game in the fourth and scored 10 point


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I wanna hear this Nash stuff, I'm a big fan of his so I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I assume it's just the stuff surrounding his divorce? I know when his wife had a baby last year they were already separated.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://jocksandstilettojill.com/201...ted-because-his-wife-cheated-with-a-teammate/

Lots of talk about New York exploring the idea of acquiring him in the offseason, too. Somehow guys like JA Adande and Ric Boucher have some inside information on why Nash's personal life is going to cause him to ask for a trade to NY but that is all speculation.

Mainly just the marriage with his wife. First time I've heard it, it was news to me. Surprising for somebody so humble and cultured. If JM says it happened awhile ago, I'll take his word for it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah man it hasn't been that long. She just had the baby in November and from what I read they had only been separated a couple months.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dang if the Sixers lose then they're back down to the 7th place.

It will also be interesting to see the Lakers play in a playoff series without homecourt should they meet San Antonio. That hasn't happened in what 4 seasons?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It hasn't happened since Pau joined the team so it will be very new, but I doubt it will be a major factor for us winning a series unless a game 7 occurs. I also have a feeling that the Spurs may get beat by the Thunder if they play in the playoffs, though that is only if they play to their potential and their inexperience compared to the Spurs doesn't get the better of them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just can't see the Thunder beating the Spurs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Nah man it hasn't been that long. She just had the baby in November and from what I read they had only been separated a couple months.


Gotcha'. I'll be honest, I'm learning about all this now so I am rather ignorant to dates, the backstory, and what not. I'll digress until I read up more on it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Dang if the Sixers lose then they're back down to the 7th place.


we fear the Heat. we think you're getting 2nd so we're taking stock in the 7th seed. THROWING GAMES, NBD.

not having Louis Williams kinda sucks. Thaddeus Young can't do it all himself. Andre Iguadala is the most passive player on Earth, and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But Lou Will will be back for the playoffs though?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat loss brings a smile to my face. And LeBron still can't come through in the clutch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Gotcha'. I'll be honest, I'm learning about all this now so I am rather ignorant to dates, the backstory, and what not. I'll digress until I read up more on it.


With him being Canadian we probably hear more about him than they even do in Phoenix, lulz. It's sad though, really hard to believe.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs with the blowout win against the kigs, good to see them playing like they should.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congratulations to the Cleveland Cavaliers for no longer having the worst record in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs with the blowout win against the kigs, good to see them playing like they should.


They should start playing like this against playoffs teams if they want to prove they're still playing as good as they earlier in the season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Congratulations to the Cleveland Cavaliers for no longer having the worst record in the NBA.


I don't know if that's how they wanted things to play out. You go 79 games as the worst team in the association. Wouldn't you want some sort of consolation for the year of futility? Kyrie Irving has the makings of the next CP3. Getting the most ping-pong balls is a more satisfactory prize, or at least I would think so. Byron Scott has got to be kicking himself.

Like I said before, two of the top 7-10 lottery picks gives the fans hope. Cleveland is going to have a tremendous opportunity to start heading down the path of rebuilding the franchise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Minnesota's gonna get the #1 pick regardless of what the records are. I dunno, I just have a feeling. Just like how last year I had a feeling the Nets weren't gonna get the #1 pick.

Holy shit Andrew Bynum has 13 rebounds with 5:27 to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Worst record rarely gets the top pick. It's not like they have that great of shot of getting it anyway. The best shot doesn't really mean anything when you consider the fact that collectively there's a 75% chance that the worst record doesn't get the first pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum has really been going for rebounds and playing great defense since the break. If it wasn't for having either Pau or Odom on his lineup at all times he would probably have been averaging the most rebounds in the league, unlike Love and Howard he actually has other players that get a lot of rebounds.

Worst record still has the best possible chance at getting the top pick, it doesn't really matter if how often teams get it or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No I think Minny's gonna get the #1 pick and draft Kyrie.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mathematically, yes, the best chance but like I said, still a 75% chance that they don't get it. If I was betting whether the worst record would get the top pick or not I would clearly vote no.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, If I'm not out-of-whack with my trade information, I think the Clippers receive Minnesota's first round pick this year so long as it isn't a pick in the top 10, which means Minnesota would have the rights to their pick in spite of landing Anthony Randolph, too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Mathematically, yes, the best chance but like I said, still a 75% chance that they don't get it. If I was betting whether the worst record would get the top pick or not I would clearly vote no.


I don't think they're gonna finish with the worst record though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

irving or williams here we come


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who has the tiebreaker? Whoever has it will probably be the second worst team.

The protected and unprotected draft pick system that the NBA has is really stupid imo. If your going to trade your pick then it should be as simple as that, you traded your pick for a player and it will be that team's pick no matter what pick you get.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Draft a guy who has only played 11 games? Eh..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Meh. Turnovers and offensive rebounds killed us again and the fact Kobe can't do it all. We also gotta stop missing open shots.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^

LA is too passive. Why Gasol and Bynum couldn't both put up 25 and 15 riddles my mind. They should have fed the ball into Bynum every possession.

Third straight loss but I still think they're the run away favorite in the West. 



HeatWave said:


> Draft a guy who has only played 11 games? Eh..


Draft a guy who dominated college basketball for a month? Why wouldn't you? Until he broke his foot, he was literally the best player in the NCAA. Better than Sullinger, better than Jimmer, better than Kemba, better than Nolan Smith. Kyrie is universally known as the #1 prospect by nearly all scouts; it's unanimous, too.

I am not sure how much you have watched of him but you will be surprised how much game he has in the coming years.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers Loss clenches the west for the Spurs. Now on to take the best records this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> ^^
> 
> LA is too passive. Why Gasol and Bynum couldn't both put up 25 and 15 riddles my mind. They should have fed the ball into Bynum every possession.
> 
> Third straight loss but I still think they're the run away favorite in the West.


Pau is turning into a bad Dirk. Instead of posting up and getting closer inside he is starting to take jumpers while covered and fadeaways. Bynum will never score a lot as long as Lakers have Kobe, Gasol, and Odom and is kind of like Howard when it comes to offense.

I wouldn't say they are a run away favorite as the Spurs are still a great threat, but if it comes to playing the Spurs I could see the Lakers taking it in 6.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ The only team I can see beating the Lakers is the Thunder but I highly doubt that. I just really can't can't see anyone beating the Lakers in the West.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver wants Dallas in the 1st round and I don't blame them...I think Spurs want that matchup as well


----------



## Dick C. Normis (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago's going down.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"Ohai, Rondo. Blowing by you real quick, gotta' deliver this ball to the rim." - signed Derrick Rose


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why do the Bulls remind me of the Cavaliers of 2008-10?

Oh because they're absolutely worthless without their star player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I will say this though, the one thing I respect about Derrick Rose is that he doesn't talk shit about any other teams, or players, he'll let you talk shit about him though and then he'll get on the court and do your ass up. I love that about him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Deep envy, huh? You despise the Bulls, I assume. Looks like you're speaking with some venom. 

If they would have receive any positive contribution from Boozer and Deng, as far as scoring is concerned, Chicago would be up 15-20. The surrounding, unsung players are the ones hitting their shots. Boozer and Deng are not. Playing with passion, things not going their way on the offensive end. At least Boozer is crashing the boards. Both teams are shooting over 45% so far. It's been interesting.

KG is damn near automatic. For a big guy, his 15-20 foot jumper is arguably the best in the league along with the likes of Al Horford and Udonis Haslem. Insane how accurate he is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't hate the Bulls, I was just making a comparison. It just came off as bitter cause I was pissed at the the time.

The only person I hate on the Bulls is Joakim Noah. I also find it hilarious how he's always talking shit about K.G. but K.G. has been killing him thus far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok wtf was that Rondo?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't hate the Bulls, I was just making a comparison. It just came off as bitter cause I was pissed at the the time.
> 
> The only person I hate on the Bulls is Joakim Noah. I also find it hilarious how he's always talking shit about K.G. but K.G. has been killing him thus far.


I wouldn't say killing. KG only has, what, 8 points? Noah's energy is paying dividends on the glass. Shocking, Boozer is exerting himself, too. Might be his best performance on the boards all season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

K.G. has 10 points, 7 rebounds while Noah has 2 points and 6 rebounds. Boozer is doing a great job of crashing the boards but he's doing horrible on offense.

Derrick Rose is the only reason why the Bulls are still in it. Rondo can't seem to stop him and Rondo never has been able to stop him since D. Rose has been in the league. I knew D. Rose was good but he has impressed so much tonight, I think this is my first time watching a Bulls game in it's entirety since their playoff series against the C's though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm sorry, but anyone who ever said Rondo was better than Rose, or something similar in nature, should be utterly embarrassed. Rose is pulling his strings as if he was the puppet master.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago/Orlando on Sunday went from a potential playoff matchup to a meaningless game. :/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I'm sorry, but anyone who ever said Rondo was better than Rose, or something similar in nature, should be utterly embarrassed. Rose is pulling his strings as if he was the puppet master.


Who is still saying that? Since the season has started no one has been saying that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose's offense > Rondo's offense
Rose's everything else < Rondo's everything else


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've heard it up till about 40 games in. Especially on sports radio program. It makes me laugh thinking about it. People are so damn stubborn and think that arrogance will make their point more persuasive. Let things play out. The questions will answer themselves.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Rose's offense > Rondo's offense
> Rose's everything else < Rondo's everything else


Nah, man. Rose is superior defensively. He will display lack of concentration causing mental lapses a few times a game but other than that, he's not as bad of an on ball defender as people make him out to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow a Bulls fan talking about arrogance?

You guys expect a team that hasn't won a playoff series in 13 years to go to the championship? I'm not directly talking about you but just saying the majority of Bulls fans I see on other boards and I see in person.

And yes Rondo is better than Rose on defense. There's a reason why Rondo is a multiple time All-Defensive team selection and Rose is not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Nah, man. Rose is superior defensively. He will display lack of concentration causing mental lapses a few times a game but other than that, he's not as bad of an on ball defender as people make him out to be.


Haha, no. He's improved this season, but Chicago's a better defensive team with Rose off the court.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wow a Bulls fan talking about arrogance?
> 
> You guys expect a team that hasn't won a playoff series in 13 years to go to the championship? I'm not directly talking about you but just saying the majority of Bulls fans I see on other boards and I see in person.
> 
> And yes Rondo is better than Rose on defense. There's a reason why Rondo is a multiple time All-Defensive team selection and Rose is not.


I wasn't referring to solely Boston fans making that argument. People in the Chicago media have made it for quite some time. I expect you guys to back your boys while we back ours so it's no surprise that some Boston fans would make it. And I'm perfectly okay with that (even though I beg to differ).

Most Chicago fans are idiots. Awards don't necessarily represent the full picture. How many MVP's did Kobe win? How many MVP's did a prime Kobe deserve? See my point..?



WWF said:


> Haha, no. He's improved this season, but Chicago's a better defensive team with Rose off the court.


With who on the court? CJ Watson? 

If you can recall, that game when Rose went for 42 pts at Indiana, Watson was being torched by the Pacers' back-up PG (drawing a blank on the name). I want to say AJ Price because I know it wasn't TJ Ford or Collison, but yeah...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I wasn't referring to solely Boston fans making that argument. People in the Chicago media have made it for quite some time. I expect you guys to back your boys while we back ours so it's no surprise that some Boston fans would make it. And I'm perfectly okay with that (even though I beg to differ).
> 
> Most Chicago fans are idiots. Awards don't necessarily represent the full picture. How many MVP's did Kobe win? How many MVP's did a prime Kobe deserve? See my point..?


Perfectly okay with what? The fact that the Bulls haven't won a playoff series in 13 years but yet Chicago fans are still saying they're gonna win the championship?

Comparing MVP which only one player gets per year to All-Defensive team which 10 players get per year isn't a good comparison.

Celtics are having a really bad game but I don't expect this type of play in the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Watson. PBT did a writeup comparing statistics with Rose and Watson on the floor, and it favored Watson. I'd find it, but...I don't really care.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know it's not right to laugh but Gibson kicking Deng is hilarious in slow motion.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

one, bulls won a playoff series in like 2006. so, five years.

two, trivial shit like that is meaningless. who thought cleveland could reach the final a few years ago? yeah, it's just history and numbers. which mean jack fucking shit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Perfectly okay with what? The fact that the Bulls haven't won a playoff series in 13 years but yet Chicago fans are still saying they're gonna win the championship?


No, idiot. Of course I'm not content with early first round exits. We, as Chicago fans, have faced a tireless draught of emptiness for years.

I was talking about Boston natives backing Rondo...



> Comparing MVP which only one player gets per year to All-Defensive team which 10 players get per year isn't a good comparison.


Why not? What makes subjective voting for the MVP award different than subjective voting to elect an all-defensive player?



> Celtics are having a really bad game but I don't expect this type of play in the playoffs.


I'm more scared of the Heat than the Celtics.



WWF said:


> Yeah, Watson. PBT did a writeup comparing statistics with Rose and Watson on the floor, and it favored Watson. I'd find it, but...I don't really care.


I don't care much either. Differing opinions don't really fuel me like others. I don't know if that's fair. How often are first unit players in the game for the 6 minutes Watson is in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How ironic is it that you used the Cavs an example because the LeBron era Cavs are exactly who this Bulls team reminds me of.



Father Flex said:


> Why not? What makes subjective voting for the MVP award different than subjective voting to elect an all-defensive player?


Yeah but I was talking about All-Defensive Team not Defensive Player of the Year.



> I'm more scared of the Heat than the Celtics.


That's fine. Either the way the Bulls are gonna lose to the one of the two.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The fact that the Bulls haven't won a playoff series in 13 years but yet Chicago fans are still saying they're gonna win the championship?


LOL. 

Okay. You Boston fans are hypocrites. As if you morons weren't doing that when Antoine Walker departed and the Big 3 arrived a few years later. Pot calling the kettle black, brah?

And I don't think I've ever made that claim.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> LOL.
> 
> Okay. You Boston fans are hypocrites. As if you morons weren't doing that when Antoine Walker departed and the Big 3 arrived a few years later. Pot calling the kettle black, brah?
> 
> And I don't think I've ever made that claim.


So you're really gonna compare Derrick Rose and a bunch of scrubs to Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, & K.G. almost still in their prime getting teamed up together?

Oh and FYI, the Celtics had won multiple playoffs series in the 13 years before the championship, even had an Eastern Conference Finals appearance.

The Chicago Bulls: Haven't won shit since like Michael left, and probably never will win shit again.

Face it the Chicago Bulls legacy started and ended with Michael Jordan. The way I look at this year: It's either Lakers 3 peat, Celtics win, or Heat win.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So you're really gonna compare Derrick Rose and a bunch of scrubs to Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, & K.G. almost still in their prime getting teamed up together?
> 
> Oh and FYI, the Celtics had won multiple playoffs series in the 13 years before the championship, even had an Eastern Conference Finals appearance.
> 
> ...


I'm done with you. It's clear you're incompetent. You misconstrue everything I post and take everything out of context, weaving my words into a web that suits your argument.

I wasn't comparing anyone, man. You said:



> The fact that the Bulls haven't won a playoff series in 13 years but yet Chicago fans are still saying they're gonna win the championship?


I replied:



> Okay. You Boston fans are hypocrites. As if you morons weren't doing that when Antoine Walker departed and the Big 3 arrived a few years later. Pot calling the kettle black, brah?


When did I bring into question the legacies of either franchises or draw any comparisons? You voiced a pet-peeve, I said Boston fans had the exact feeling of exuberance years ago when Ray and Kevin arrived on scene.

Jesus Christ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but I was talking about All-Defensive Team not Defensive Player of the Year.


I know you were. I made an analogy.



> That's fine. Either the way the Bulls are gonna lose to the one of the two.


You're entitled to your opinion. You're allowed to make assertions. That's fine. Just remember, I didn't make senseless predictions, comparisons, or anything else; you did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How is it senseless that I think either the Heat or the Celtics will beat the Bulls in the playoffs?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i didnt have to name the Cavs team from five years ago. I could have referenced the Bulls team that beat the defending champion Heat in the first round. 

I could have named the Orlando Magic team that won one playoff series in 12 years before their run to the finals. 

Experience, while helpful, isn't necessary. 



> The Chicago Bulls: Haven't won shit since like Michael left, and probably never will win shit again.


first half of sentence, true. second half, wtf. you have no idea what's going to happen in the future. you have no idea how teams will change.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> How ironic is it that you used the Cavs an example because the LeBron era Cavs are exactly who this Bulls team reminds me of.



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sorry but Rose's supporting case is MUCH MUCH better than Lebron's. Their bench is good and Deng, Boozer, and Noah are more than solid role players. The only true thing they lack is a SG and no matter how many scrub SGs they have, it doesn't make up for their weakness there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but the Bulls didn't win get to the Finals and the Cavs got swept and have never been to the Finals since and with the way they're looking probably won't even be contenders against for at least another 4-6 years unless they draft greatly and make some great offseason moves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, the win only got them to the second round. however, miami was the much more experienced team. and whether cleveland ever gets back to the finals doesnt mean anything, they reached the finals. 

also, that Cavs team where they reached the finals, they only had 1 playoff win in 13 years. Just like the Magic. And hopefully, just like the Bulls this year ... as they hopefully make the finals.

But anyway, the main point ... experience in the postseason is not necessary.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Once again name one team that *WON*. The Cavs & Magic combined won one game in their Finals appearances that you just named.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It doesn't matter if they won or not because they aren't the same as those teams. You're saying there is no chance of the Bulls even making it to the Finals as you said either the Heat or the Celtics will beat them, when in reality they have the best chance to get there and a fair chance at winning it depending on the team.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics fans alittle upset?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't have to name you shit. Look at your quote from three hours ago. 



notorious_187 said:


> *You guys expect a team that hasn't won a playoff series in 13 years to go to the championship?* I'm not directly talking about you but just saying the majority of Bulls fans I see on other boards and I see in person.


I don't see anything about winning the championship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

didnt the celtics lose by like 15 or something to the bulls tonight?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In the words of Bart Scott, Rondo couldn't stop a nose bleed..Ever since I saw Fisher blow past Rondo time after time, I've came to the conclusion he just can't play D...Is Rose better than Rondo? NOW he is but a year ago? No..I still say Deron Williams is the best point guard in the league though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Since 1993 the Celtics had only won 2 playoffs series and went on to win it in 2008. Is that good enough for you? Your own team turns out to be a great example of a team that hadn't done shit in a long time to suddenly winning a championship. Yes, I know they gained experience from KG and Allen but those guys weren't exactly winners in the playoffs before they got there were they, otherwise they wouldn't have had to come to Boston in the first place.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics 1st year with big 3 was loaded with playoff experience...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

just mad cause cant accept the fact bulls are better


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From who? As a team they all basically accomplished nothing and none of them have ever made it to the finals. Iirc, KG had only gone past the first round once in his career at that point, Pierce twice, and Allen was/is anticlutch in the playoffs. Making it to the playoffs does not result in experience, you actually have to win series to gain any real sort of experience.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pierce and KG played in conference finals..Cassell got a few rings..I think Ray may have played in a conference finals once with Bucks, not sure..PJ Brown had some decent runs..Posey had a ring with Heat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Once again, Pierce and KG combined to win 5 total series, that isn't a lot in any sense and both of them lost quite easily in the conference finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Quite easily? Minnesota lost in 6..Celtics did too if I remember correctly..Further you get the more experience you get imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics were swept by the Nets and even if it went for 6 it still wasn't that most competitive battle. Lakers lost to 6 against the Celtics in the Finals, yet no one thinks that series was close because they got manhandled throughout the series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Check the records man..Celtics lost in 6 and most of the games were close

Big 3 all had some kind if playoff experience..None played in the NBA finals but all 3 were in a team that made a deep and competitive run..Couple that with Cassell, Brown & Posey and I say they had some pretty good experience to help the younger guys


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh ya, you're right. I was looking at the wrong season and even the wrong round. How many of the players from that season remained on the Celtics team when they won their championship? They were a completely new team, they had to build chemistry and had never played in the playoffs together. If they can win the finals and compete at the level they did, then the Bulls sure as hell can this year with all the talent they have. They won't win though, obviously, because we all know the Lakers are going to 3-peat.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Bulls do it then they're gonna have to depend on the playoff experience of Boozer & Thomas which I don't think is enough..Bulls going into the playoffs as the hunted is bad for them imo..I don't think they'll be able to handle it under those circumstances which are the playoffs..If I'm wrong I'll admit however many times y'all want, but I think come the conference finals when imo a real legit threat is on the other side, they're gonna fold..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brain Scalabrine said Perkins being traded to OKC is part of the reason Bulls have been playing well..He said the trade kind of made Rose excited and happier..Interesting


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Classic NBA Moment(In The Greatest Playoff Series of the Past 10 Years Lakers vs. Kings - 2002)*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers/Kings over Celtics/Bulls, Pistons/Spurs, Celtics/Lakers? oooh...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> If Bulls do it then they're gonna have to depend on the playoff experience of Boozer & Thomas which I don't think is enough..Bulls going into the playoffs as the hunted is bad for them imo..I don't think they'll be able to handle it under those circumstances which are the playoffs..If I'm wrong I'll admit however many times y'all want, but I think come the conference finals when imo a real legit threat is on the other side, they're gonna fold..


I totally agree with this.

And I'm not worrying about what Derrick Rose said because any superstar would say that about their team. If they would've asked them about the Heat or Lakers he probably would've said the same thing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Brain Scalabrine said Perkins being traded to OKC is part of the reason Bulls have been playing well..He said the trade kind of made Rose excited and happier..Interesting


Perk is not the reason. He was a role player. Could use him, but he wouldn't have helped us tonight.

He wasn't nearly as important as people think and we really don't miss him.

I am sick of this myth-making.

He was a net negative on offense, and that is what our problem is. We have an offensive problem, not a defensive problem.

I hate to harp. We go as Rondo goes. We got blown out because us and the Bulls were trading baskets at first and then we started missing but they didn't. Perk couldn't get us out of a shooting slump. And we weren't dominated by their bigs either. Joakim Noah didn't do shit, Boozer had a ton of boards but he was horrible on offense and the only time he did good was when Big Baby was on him since he such a big size & quickness advantage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Perk was the reason you were able to compete the Lakers last year in the finals, I consider that a fact because look what they managed to do without him. If you think any other big than KG can do anything against the Lakers to stop them then you're thinking blindly. Size does not equal defense, otherwise Thabeet would actually be useful on a team. Davis had one good game offensively and I don't see that happening again since he seems to like taking a lot of jumpers now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Glen Davis is starting to piss me off a lot. He takes way too many shots, I don't know if he thinks he's a scorer or what's the problem. Jeff Green should be the #1 scoring option off the bench instead of Davis.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The playoffs are going to be very interesting this year. So many surging and legitimate teams that have a chance to go far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In my mind it's three teams in each conference that are legit championship contenders.
Out West it's L.A., San Antonio, & Oklahoma City
Out East it's Boston, Miami, & Chicago

No there's some that I don't think will make the Finals but of each conference that's only three that I think have a chance. The Magic won't make it, the Hawks definitely won't make it, the Mavericks aren't gonna come through in the playoffs once again, and the Nuggets & Trail Blazers are gonna put up great fights in the 1st round but I don't think they'll get the W.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Willie Green is unstoppable tonight. 12-12 and 5-5 from the 3 point line with 31 points.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice win for the C's tonight.

K.G., Pierce, & Rondo all had double-doubles, only problem was turnovers.

I also found the NBA.com poll interesting. The question was how far will the Bulls go in the playoffs and the choices are: Championship, lose in Finals, and lose in East Finals. 48% of over 100,000 votes think they will lose in the East Finals. I really find that surprising since I thought a lot of people were expecting the Bulls to go to the championship. But I guess I was wrong. But congratulations to the Bulls for winning the East, I am happy for Bulls fans. They deserve this success after all those years of disappointment. They should just thank God that Derrick Rose had someone else take his SAT for him.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe tearing it up in the 2nd Quarter


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why can someone in Australia watch the game yet I cannot? Fuck the Blue Jays and non-playoff implication hockey games.

Looking at the stats it looks like our defense is doing poorly and probably letting them get into the paint too much and once again turnovers are a problem.

Lakers, aside from Kobe, suck. Seriously, the whole supporting cast needs to get their shit together because they are doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blazers and good health is like oil and water...That team along with the 03? Kings & 04? Pacers are the biggest what ifs over the past decade


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dang the C's, Lakers, & Heat all have the same record. These next four games will be interesting.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

am i crazy to think that the Nuggets have just as good a shot as the Spurs of reaching the finals?

meaning ... i dont think either team has a real shot at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm kinda where you're at with the Spurs too Mike. Frankly though, I don't think anyone in the West is on the level of the Lakers right now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll stick to the notion that the Spurs are frauds. I said it halfway through the season and can not think otherwise. They don't have much size.

One question about Denver I have is why not play up-tempo and press/trap? Their club goes ten deep and two deep at every position (if not three), constant substitutions will keep them fresh.

PG: Lawson, Felton
SG: Afflalo, JR Smith, Forbes
SF: Gallinari, Chandler
PF: K-Mart, Harrington, Birdman
C: Mozgov, Nene, Birdman

I like their chances at winning a first round match up. Don't think they're better than OKC or LA, however.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Grizzlies clinch the final playoff spot. Feel really happy for them especially Tony Allen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If they win a game I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haven't they beaten the Spurs already?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm referring to a playoff game. Which they've never won.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Say what you want about the Celtics but they've never lost 5 games in a row.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^Your point? You only have to lose four in a row in the playoffs to be out and I can't remember the last time Lakers lost 5 in a row either.

I'll be pissed too, those bastards couldn't even make the playoffs in Vancouver. Still, upsetting the Spurs would make lol so I'm all for that as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh shit. Lakers vs Blazers is on NBATV and I was thinking it was live.

But still the C's haven't lose more than 2 games in a row.

The only other team to do that is Chicago. But it doesn't matter because LA & Boston are the only teams in the league who can just flip the switch in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought they had a two game losing streak just recently? I also just realized that they Celtics have the tiebreaker over the Lakers.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs beat the Jazz, 61-19!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs beat the Jazz, 61-19!


For a quick sec I thought that was the score of the game lol..

Still disappointed in them dudes for not hitting the 70 win mark like I passionately kept saying through out the year..bums


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

70 looks to be untouchable ... unless youre Jordan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the team put their mind to it and then they could do it. It would take a combined effort from every person in the franchise but it sure is possible. The best teams now would rather rest their teams once they've secured the top spot in fear of injury instead of go for a meaningless record. Jordan was a competitor though and wanted to win every game.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm referring to a playoff game. Which they've never won.


Yes I know, but I said that because it may seem like they could snatch a game in the play-offs against the Spurs, if they've beaten them twice already this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big game today. This game is gonna decide the #2 seed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> Yes I know, but I said that because it may seem like they could snatch a game in the play-offs against the Spurs, if they've beaten them twice already this season.


Oh ok. And if that happens I'll be pissed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> 70 looks to be untouchable ... unless youre Jordan.


Didn't the Mavs get close one year with like 67-68 wins?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Derrick Rose is absolutely amazing.*


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Didn't the Mavs get close one year with like 67-68 wins?


67 wins in 2006-07. same year Dirk Nowitzki won the MVP, and- oh yeah, they lost in the first round to the Warriors :lmao

the Lakers in the 70's were close, they had 69. couple teams had 68 as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The fact that this game is even close..smh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh my God...

I just jumped around my room like a little kid on Christmas, but it doesn't count. Fuck this.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at jermaine oneal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jermaine is the definition of bum. He didn't even try to block or contest the shot. Are you happy he is starting now notorious?

I'm starting to think the Celtics aren't making it to the Finals, not because of this or the Bulls game, but because their weak rebounding and interior defense will cost them a lot of games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For the last time I was happy that Krstic wasn't starting.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rondo just hit a jumper, sign that trhe game is about to change, watch


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> For the last time I was happy that Krstic wasn't starting.


I know, you wanted him on the bench and would rather have had Jermaine start. Well you got your wish, Krstic is playing on the bench and O'Neal is doing a hell of a job starting.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jermaine could lay out 80% of the league with 2 punches or less...Looking back that Pacer team years ago, if they stayed together, they could've been the most intimidating team in the league for years to come


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least the Celtics have never lost 4 games in a row.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wtf this is awful, fuckin ainge.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You're just now realizing they're fucked? I love how Heat fans on Twitter are acting like the Heat haven't already lost 3 times against us.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no, i realized it the day they made the trade, i just usually make myself believe they're not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol me too.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jermaine O'Neal has done a fantastic job of making himself completely invisible. all 15 or whatever minutes he's played i didn't even notice he was on the court.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he did ok at the beginning of the game, but invisible after the hard foul on brick.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

can't expect to just turn it up all the way for 5 minutes and win. we can only hope these spurts will become full game efforts for the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We can all use Ainge to teach the younger kids that you can't fix something that's not broke


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ainge relying on a 50 year olds health... nice job. he should legit be fired after the season unless they miraculously win it all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> You're just now realizing they're fucked? I love how Heat fans on Twitter are acting like the Heat haven't already lost 3 times against us.


Why you wasting time on twitter?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> We can all use Ainge to teach the younger kids that you can't fix something that's not broke


Ainge was ordered by the owner to move Perkins because the owner didn't want to pay Kendrick the amount he wanted to re-sign.
Not his fault what so ever


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how the worst rebounding team in the NBA traded their best rebounder.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

laughing hard in the direction of notorious 187


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how Celtic fans are wanting Ainge fired when he is the reason as to why they have the big three and won that championship in 08.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> laughing hard in the direction of notorious 187


I'll be laughing hard when Derrick Rose can't carry the Bulls to the Finals. Since without him they're nothing. And if he does bring them to the Finals, I'll be laughing when Kobe & the Lakers beat their ass and ruin their little perfect record in the Finals.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I love how Celtic fans are wanting Ainge fired when he is the reason as to why they have the big three and won that championship in 08.


I wouldn't want Ainge fired but since I don't know the owner's name I have to blame someone. Like wutchagandobrotha (I don't know how to spell it) said the owner didn't want to pay Perkins who was asking for a contract paying more than what I think both K.G. & Ray Allen make and since he strongly believe Perkins was gonna leave after this season he traded him, I honestly think Perk would've stayed. But in Ainge/Owner's defense I do see the reason for the trade for Green. Paul Pierce desperately needed a backup and they felt that Shaq would be healthy to get it done. But I bet they regret it now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dang Father Flex you can't take criticism so you red rep me?

I mean I may not come about it in a nice or respectful way but my point is that one player can carry a team so far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celtics fan is still mad i see


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Notorious you don't seem to realize it isn't one player. Boozer, Deng, and Noah are all better than average role players and they have a good bench. The only piece their missing is a solid SG, other than that they are a full team and can easily beat anyone in the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> celtics fan is still mad i see


You're a Nets fan so you don't know anything but being a loser.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Notorious you don't seem to realize it isn't one player. Boozer, Deng, and Noah are all better than average role players and they have a good bench. The only piece their missing is a solid SG, other than that they are a full team and can easily beat anyone in the East.


I never said the rest of the players were sorry but I think the team is too dependent on Derrick Rose, and when you're so dependent on one player it never ends well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hahahahhahaha what do the nets have to do with celtics and the bulls? absolutely nothing so quit trying to bring my team into it. you just mad cause the bulls are better than the celtics its all good its about time you boston fans got a reality check


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well you labeled me as the Celtic fan so I figured I'd label you as the Nets fan and describe you guys a little bit.

We'll see come playoff time. You can't judge what team's gonna win based on regular season games.

I mean the Celtics were horrible in the 2nd half of the season last year, and IIRC the Magic swept the Lakers in their season series the year they were in the Finals against each other.

And anyways, neither the Bulls or Celtics have beaten each other fully healthy so we'll see when Shaq is back in the playoffs.

And why did we need a reality check? Because we're confident and talk shit? If that's the case then Lakers, Heat, Knicks, & Bulls fans need one too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

out of all those teams, only fans that i feel can talk shit are lakers and bulls..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's not the point. The point is that pretty much every good team with a large fanbase talks shit.

And of Bulls, Celtics, Heat, Lakers, & Knicks fans, Celtic fans talk the least amount of shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ill agree to disagree i feel bulls fans talk less shit honestly


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

when Shaq is back in the playoffs? you're putting a lot of confidence into a broken man. wouldn't be surprised at all to see him show up on the court again and get hurt. in fact i sort of expect it. i wouldn't use him as a rallying point whatsoever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you're talking about throughout whole season then yes but since they got the #1 seed, no.



Rawlin said:


> when Shaq is back in the playoffs? you're putting a lot of confidence into a broken man. wouldn't be surprised at all to see him show up on the court again and get hurt. in fact i sort of expect it. i wouldn't use him as a rallying point whatsoever.


I'm not putting a lot of confidence into anything, I'm just stating the truth. It's not like Shaq's injury keeps him out for the entire playoffs, he's expected to be back this week.

We'll still get past the 1st round with or without Shaq but it'd be nice to have him against Miami.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's not the point. The point is that pretty much every good team with a large fanbase talks shit.
> 
> And of Bulls, Celtics, Heat, Lakers, & Knicks fans, Celtic fans talk the least amount of shit.


This sounds stupid, tbh. No matter how big a fanbase is, if the team are doing alright, supporters are going to be talking shit. Hell, some teams will be shit, and the supporters are still going to talk shit, it's just how it is.

As for Celtic fans talking the least amount of shit, that's just a dumb statement to make. I'm pretty sure you can't really account for all the fans from the teams you listed above. I didn't think your argument was THAT bad in the beginning, but now you're just clutching at straws.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> If you're talking about throughout whole season then yes but since they got the #1 seed, no.


and when did they get #1 seed? celtics fans have been talking shit since they got the big three, its good to see some other team step up and take their spot at the top


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's not the point. The point is that pretty much every good team with a large fanbase talks shit.
> 
> And of Bulls, Celtics, Heat, Lakers, & Knicks fans, Celtic fans talk the least amount of shit.


Lakers' fans have every right to talk shit. Its been 4 years since a team has beaten us in the West in the playoffs. The only team that has beaten us in a 7 game series, but they are nowhere near as good as they were that season. We also have the best coach and best player in the nba, and we are once again likely to win the championship for another 3peat.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i wouldnt say likely, but lakers i feel are the favorite atm, thunder look mad good too


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Stojy said:


> This sounds stupid, tbh. No matter how big a fanbase is, if the team are doing alright, supporters are going to be talking shit. Hell, some teams will be shit, and the supporters are still going to talk shit, it's just how it is.


That was kinda the point I was making. He was saying the Celtics fans needed a reality check because of all the shit talking we do but my point was that every major fanbase does it.



> As for Celtic fans talking the least amount of shit, that's just a dumb statement to make. I'm pretty sure you can't really account for all the fans from the teams you listed above. I didn't think your argument was THAT bad in the beginning, but now you're just clutching at straws.


That's just my opinion. And no I can't account for each and every fan but I can account for the majority of fans that I've seen whether it be in person, on Twitter/Facebook, on forums, etc.



GD said:


> and when did they get #1 seed? celtics fans have been talking shit since they got the big three, its good to see some other team step up and take their spot at the top


You just clarified your own statement. You just said that the Celtics were on top, therefore why wouldn't their fans talk a lot of shit. It doesn't matter if it's Celtics, Packers, Eminem, Justin Bieber, or Twilight fans if you're a fan of it and they're on top of course you're gonna talk shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But they haven't been on top since their first season?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they were easily the best team in the east the past two years


this year, nah. but feel free to continue to talk shit and make yourself look like a fool


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wouldn't be surprised if the knicks tossed boston in the first round


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I wouldn't want Ainge fired but since I don't know the owner's name I have to blame someone. Like wutchagandobrotha (I don't know how to spell it) said the owner didn't want to pay Perkins who was asking for a contract paying more than what I think both K.G. & Ray Allen make and since he strongly believe Perkins was gonna leave after this season he traded him, I honestly think Perk would've stayed. But in Ainge/Owner's defense I do see the reason for the trade for Green. Paul Pierce desperately needed a backup and they felt that Shaq would be healthy to get it done. But I bet they regret it now.


The owner? The GM handles all player transactions & money negotiations, the team president signs off on whatever the GM offers to players/other teams...Alot of the time the owners dont have much interaction with the players...Ainge was the one who didn't want to give Perkins an additional 8 mil and sent him away..I mean shoot, Perks wanted 30 and OKC gave him 35, Boston could have given him the 30 mil in the off-season or at least do a sign and trade. I don't think Perk would just leave Boston without them getting something in return...What I did not know was Celtics couldn't give him 30 now because they're not allowed to..They're only allowed to offer a certain amount(which was the 20 mil or whatever they offered him) under the current CBA which wont be around after the season and me personally if Celtics waited till after the season and to choose rather to take 30 mil from Celtics or 35 from OKC, I think he'd stay with Celtics..Just me though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even if the Lakers do lose this game, we still managed to prove a point with our big men being a lot more effective and better than the Thunder's big men.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Dang Father Flex you can't take criticism so you red rep me?
> 
> I mean I may not come about it in a nice or respectful way but my point is that one player can carry a team so far.


It was criticism with no merit behind it. You strike me as a bitter individual. All year you've been promoting journalism / play-by-play with a fair bit of bias behind it. Face it: Boston's season is unraveling in front of your eyes. Turmoil is at its zenith point. 

As far as pursuing a conversation with you, I said awhile back and will stick to my word, I wont. You have a self-serving bias and continue to blindly hate in order to further your agenda. I refuse to discuss the NBA with you but I felt a need to address the first part of that post.

Furthermore, you'll see plenty of more red rep. You're entitled to make claims, posts, derogatory remarks, and slander other organizations. I would enjoy some reasoning behind it. If I think you're going about posting the wrong way, I'll voice my displeasure through reputation. After all, it is a system that was implemented as a feature to "agree or disagree" with a poster. I see no need to justify myself in regards to that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As far as I'm concerned, most of what Notorious_187 says is him trying to convince himself instead of him trying to convince any of us.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it was ainge's doing, not the owner.he might have put the team together, but breaking them up when they're still a well oiled machine nullifies that, and is worthy of a firing. might be 20 years till they win another title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

" @RealLamarOdom: wht up West coast? Tough loss, but we got dis. Who's ready 2 watch the premiere of #khloeandLamar"

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Lamar, who cares about your fucking tv show when the two seed is on the line.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fun day. im hoping the thibs starts resting guys, but it looks the team wants to still play. including rose.

kid just doesnt know how to stop.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> " @RealLamarOdom: wht up West coast? Tough loss, but we got dis. Who's ready 2 watch the premiere of #khloeandLamar"
> 
> :lmao


He's been whoring out his stupid show over twitter for ages now. Good to see he has his head in the game.

And well I'm hating on Lamar, he could have picked a Kardashian that doesn't look like Shrek.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thank god I'm a closet Celtics fan. Wouldn't want to get hated on and stuff :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

-Anyone buying Orlando being a legitimate contender? 

-How about New York throwing together 7 straight wins? Tough first round out or is this a deceptive fasad not truly illustrating the ability of the Knicks?

-13/17, 10/10 from the line - what's up, DRose haters? 

-OKC closed out the game last night in Los Angeles on a 17-2 scoring tier to seal the victory; Durant shot efficiently for the first time in the last two seasons against Artest and the Lakers' defense.



Mikey Damage said:


> fun day. im hoping the thibs starts resting guys, but it looks the team wants to still play. including rose.
> 
> kid just doesnt know how to stop.


Agreed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

orlando wont lay down in the playoffs. i dont think they have enough to win the series against the bulls, but they certainly can be annoying before being eliminated.

knicks suck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> -13/17, 10/10 from the line - what's up, DRose haters?


...With nobody in the paint. He hit 9-10 from there. You'd be lying if you told me he'd have that success with Dwight available.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Anyone buying Orlando being a legitimate contender?


nope. 



> -How about New York throwing together 7 straight wins? Tough first round out or is this a deceptive fasad not truly illustrating the ability of the Knicks?


Knicks could easily give Celtics some trouble. everyone's been lol'ing and stuff because of that losing streak, but the fact remains Billups/Anthony/Stoudemire is dangerous. and we're talking about a Finals MVP and two guys who have been to the Conference finals (ignoring Carmelo's awful playoff record). there's some experience, a solid three, it's just whether or not they can get everyone else to participate somehow. 

but i see the Knicks taking at least 1 or 2, possibly more if the Celtics continue to struggle and can't get a healthy big man to really get going.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> ...With nobody in the paint. He hit 9-10 from there. You'd be lying if you told me he'd have that success with Dwight available.


That's true. Let's not forget Rose shot 50% (or close to it) at an earlier date this season Vs. ORL, I believe. Frankly, nothing Derrick does seizes to amaze me anymore. I think he's capable of having a performance like that against the very elite teams. In fact, I wouldn't consider it a stretch to say he will in the second round of the playoffs, regardless of who is ultimately the winner of the series.

Is he a 65% shooter? No. Is he a 6/23, 26% shooter like he performed in their first match up early on in the season may have indicated? No, probably at the happy medium in between.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando will beat Atlanta easily and I see Chicago/Orlando going about 6 but they always could pull an upset. Honestly I'd rather be facing Atlanta more than Philly and NY. They're both surging and the Hawks have just coasted the whole season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1. I don't know why the Hawks traded Jordan Crawford. That kid had so much potential, I wish the C's would've drafted him instead of Avery Bradley. I think in time, Crawford will be one of the best SG's in the game.
2. It looks like the Celtics are resting their starters, the Big 4 aren't playing tonight. I don't think they're gonna play on Wednesday either. But if Miami blows this game, it would be nice to see them get a win.
3. Things aren't looking good for the Lakers. If the Mavericks win against the Rockets tonight then they'll be the #2 seed adding to the fact that the Lakers play the Spurs tomorrow and the way the Lakers have been playing I don't think a loss would surprise me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

R.I.P. Jrue Holiday


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

take wafer and baby out, and don't ever bring em back


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao

I think Von is just rusty since he almost never plays but as for Big Baby same old shit. I don't know if he feel and all of a sudden he thinks he's Dirk Nowitzki or something but I dunno why he shoots the ball so damn much. It's amazing how Jeff Green has 15 rebounds.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

baby shooting so much thinking he's wilt chamberlain, michael jordan, and kobe in one is one of the reasons i hate him. but holy shit, what a block on mcgee


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i would get it to j.o for the win. we want him feeling it going into the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And we get the loss therefore Miami clinches the #2 spot in the playoffs. Not really tripping since the big 4 didn't play. But great game for Jeff Green with 20 points and 15 assists as well as Jermaine O'Neal with 15 points and 13 rebounds. It's so crazy because the one game where the Celtics finally outrebound someone they lose but it's all good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how Knick fans are talking shit to me now just cause they're on a 7 game winning streak.

I guess they don't realize they're opponents have been Orlando, New Jersey, Cleveland, Toronto, Philadelphia, New Jersey, & Indiana. Of those 7 games, 3 are going to the playoffs, 2 are over .500, and 1 is over .500 by more than 1 game.

But I'm expecting a great 1st round series. This year's 1st round series are way better than last year's. You have Celtics vs. Knicks, Magic vs. Hawks (hopefully it's not as one-sided as last year), Nuggets vs. Thunder, Lakers/Mavs vs. Blazers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. I don't know why the Hawks traded Jordan Crawford. That kid had so much potential, I wish the C's would've drafted him instead of Avery Bradley. I think in time, Crawford will be one of the best SG's in the game.
> 2. It looks like the Celtics are resting their starters, the Big 4 aren't playing tonight. I don't think they're gonna play on Wednesday either. But if Miami blows this game, it would be nice to see them get a win.
> 3. *Things aren't looking good for the Lakers.* If the Mavericks win against the Rockets tonight then they'll be the #2 seed adding to the fact that the Lakers play the Spurs tomorrow and the way the Lakers have been playing I don't think a loss would surprise me.


Don't ever worry about the Lakers. I thought everyone would have learned this by now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was talking about as far as having the #2 seed goes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ooh, Dwight raped Jrue Holiday. Good stuff.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i was at the 76ers/Magic game tonight. was gonna find the Jrue Holiday/Dwight Howard thing when i got home, but it appears someone already got around to it. that was nasty. pretty useless game, as we've apparently given up on the 6th seed and sat Dre and started Evan Turner instead. but it's always nice to see my philly boy Jameer Nelson come home.

there was also a pretty funny moment where Chris Duhon lost his shoe, the ref picks it up, he plays without it for like a minute, ref gives it to him, but the 76ers come back and he has to play defense so he throws it away, a fan gets it, then they get the ball back and he's running around without the shoe, goes back to the fan, gets the shoe, and as he's putting it on Orlando calls a timeout. don't know why Stan waited so long for poor Duhon without his shoe :lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hmm, so Steve Blake could be out for as long as the entire 1st round due to ... chicken pox? Awesome, that means we get more Shannon Brown and Derek Fisher!

:no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicken pox?

I've never even heard of that in basketball before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Hmm, so Steve Blake could be out for as long as the entire 1st round due to ... chicken pox? Awesome, that means we get more Shannon Brown and Derek Fisher!
> 
> :no:


The fuck? Why didn't he get chicken pox as a kid and how the fuck did he manage to get it now? I think we will be fine without him for the first round, but we will need him in the second round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spent too much time hanging out w/ Khloe & Lamar.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6338637

Sounds crazy but its true.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

its a omen from god, lakers wont win


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs resting players may hurt them in long run if they end up facing Thunder in 2nd round...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

durant is gonna whip it out and slap all of em old men on the spurs silly


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant is gonna hurt alot of feelings one way or another


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Spurs resting players may hurt them in long run if they end up facing Thunder in 2nd round...


You think they would rather play the Lakers in the second round?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

durant and rose just too nasty


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I knew pops would bench some of the guys, west home court advantage is clenched so I guess Pops is banking on the bulls not making it to the finals, or he doesn't really give a shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna go with the latter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You think they would rather play the Lakers in the second round?


Yes..Rather beat LA and hope OKC folds under the pressure of being in conference finals rather than deal with OKC in 2nd round where the pressure isn't quite as high


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laker fans should be praying that Bynum's ok.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Yes..Rather beat LA and hope OKC folds under the pressure of being in conference finals rather than deal with OKC in 2nd round where the pressure isn't quite as high


lol @ you thinking LA would be easier than OKC. You do know that the Spurs have been destroying the Spurs basically ever year they've met in the playoffs in the Kobe's career right? 

If Bynum is out for the playoffs with whatever happened to his knee then our playoff chances basically go with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum hyperextended his knee that he had surgery on. Will miss the Laker's final game and I don't think things are looking too good for the Lakers if he's out for an extended period of time. He has an MRI scheduled for tomorrow, like Undefeated said if Bynum's out for the playoffs I don't think the Lakers chances to win again are very good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol @ you thinking LA would be easier than OKC. You do know that the Spurs have been destroying the Spurs basically ever year they've met in the playoffs in the Kobe's career right?
> 
> If Bynum is out for the playoffs with whatever happened to his knee then our playoff chances basically go with him.


Destroying huh......


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They've met 6 times, Lakers have won 4 of 6 times. There is no reason as to why the Spurs should want to play the Thunder instead of the Lakers, and I mean absolutely no reason.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

3 of those 4 series wins, Shaq was in the middle though..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> 3 of those 4 series wins, Shaq was in the middle though..


lol at you thinking the Spurs are a strong interior team. They mostly a three point shooting team now and Duncan is nowhere near as good as he once was inside. If Bynum does come back he will also do a great job inside.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A declining Duncan in the latter stages of his career, a 6'7 Dejuan Blair with no vertical ability or athleticism, and a 6'9 back up center who blends into the television as perimeter player does not constitute as a strong interior. 

They're soft, not imposing, lack length, and don't possess much athletic ability. This isn't the Spurs of old. They've won based on the depth of the team and the ability to incorporate faster pace into the games then they were used to in the past.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But why mention Laker's destroy Spurs in playoffs when majority of those happened when Shaq was still a Laker to counter my point Spurs rather play LA 1st rather than OKC though?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because the Lakers have not lost a series in the West since Pau joined them and have proven to be the hardest team to beat in the playoffs. When they did the play the Lakers, in 08 I think, the Spurs had a hard time beating a Lakers team that didn't even include Bynum. Why play an experienced, veteran championship team instead of an inexperienced team that isn't use to the pressure of having every game count.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Dallas rather play the Spurs 1st than OKC...What's your argument against that one?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think Dallas will make it the second round.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



CNBC said:


> 1. LeBron James, Miami Heat
> 2. Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
> 3. Rajon Rondo, Boston Celtics
> 4. Amar’e Stoudemire, New York Knicks
> ...


5/15 Celtics, Kobe still selling well (mostly in foreign countries rather than domestically).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe fined 100k for callin a ref a ***...I didn't even get fined and I'm mad for Kobe lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I laughed when I read that on NBA.com. Seriously, people are too easily offended these days and far too sensitive.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I laughed when I read that on NBA.com. Seriously, people are too easily offended these days and far too sensitive.


It is just the association keeping face. Players constantly threaten to kill each other, but if they didn't somehow punish Kobe people would be taking shots at him in the media left and right.

I am not saying that it is acceptable, but it is a competition and if I had a dollar for every offensive thing I have said in competitions, I would be set for life. 

They punished him, and hopefully it can be put behind them and they the NBA can have a fine Playoff Series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*** is probably one of the least offensive words you'll hear on a basketball court too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

100k for saying the word ***, yet people may throw punches and try to hurt someone and only be fined around 25k. Shit like this is ridiculous, and nobody but GLAAD and other retarded organizations find this stuff insulting and intolerant.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 100k for saying the word ***, yet people may throw punches and try to hurt someone and only be fined around 25k. Shit like this is ridiculous, and nobody but GLAAD and other retarded organizations find this stuff insulting and intolerant.


Yeah, but it isn't pretty to the press to be on a GLAAD, or any organization that has the ability to light the press up during a post season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never thought I'd see the day where Avery Bradley is the leading scorer in an NBA game heading into halftime or hell just leading scorer period.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laker fans should be rejoicing the fact that Bynum only has a bone bruise.

I gotta admit I thought he was gonna be out for at least 1 round.

So many different outcomes can happen as far as the 2-4 seeds go.

At the end of the day I think it's gonna be
2. Lakers
3. Thunder
4. Mavericks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Very good showing from our bench against the Knicks bench.

Avery Bradley led all scorers with 20, Pavlovic had 19, Big Baby had 17/8, Green had 14/8, Wafer had 14/6/5.

Basically in case you didn't know Celtics bench > Knicks bench.

Avery Bradley abused Toney Douglas & Anthony Carter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs played Duncan tonight, I'm confused


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They clearly want that HCA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

derrick williams is entering the draft

neat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but they're still getting killed.

I think D-Will's gonna be either the #2 or 3 pick in the draft. I got Kyrie at #1, I think Kemba is gonna be in the top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He can't have the nickname DWill when there is already a DWill in the nba. 

OJ Mayo sucks, what the fuck happened from his last two years to this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Since the playoff picture in the 1st round is pretty much set, that's assuming that the Lakers don't blow this game.
*East*
(1) Bulls vs. (8) Pacers - Bulls win 4-1
(4) Magic vs. (5) Hawks - Magic win 4-3
(3) Celtics vs. (6) Knicks - Celtics win 4-1
(2) Heat vs. (7) 76ers - Heat win 4-0

*West*
(1) Spurs vs. (8) Grizzlies - Spurs win 4-1
(4) Thunder vs. (5) Nuggets - Thunder win 4-3
(3) Mavericks vs. (6) Trail Blazers - Blazers win 4-2
(2) Lakers vs. (7) Hornets - Lakers win 4-1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

East
(1) Bulls vs. (8) Pacers - Bulls win 4-1
(4) Magic vs. (5) Hawks - Magic win 4-2
(3) Celtics vs. (6) Knicks - Celtics win 4-2
(2) Heat vs. (7) 76ers - Heat win 4-2

West
(1) Spurs vs. (8) Grizzlies - Spurs win 4-1
(4) Thunder vs. (5) Nuggets - Thunder win 4-3
(3) Mavericks vs. (6) Trail Blazers - Blazers win 4-2
(2) Lakers vs. (7) Hornets - Lakers win 4-0


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sure, why not? Even though predictions are utterly worthless.

1st round:
Bulls > Pacers -- in 5 games
ORL > Atlanta -- sweep
Miami > Philly -- sweep
NY > Boston -- in 7 games

2nd round:
Bulls > Magic -- 5 games
Miami > NY -- 6 games

Conference finals:
Bulls > Miami -- 7 games

in b4 are you a wizard?

I have a hunch NY may upset Boston. I wouldn't put it past them giving Miami a run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess you didn't want to predict the Lakers beating the Bulls in the finals Flex?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I guess you didn't want to predict the Lakers beating the Bulls in the finals Flex?


We can do the West + the finals, I suppose. I'll post mine tomorrow when there is more certainty surrounding the match ups. I like to follow your guys' lead. 

I am sure it is no secret who has my moral support.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man I can't believe we lost the 20 point lead. If the Kings do win this then Sac town totally deserves it. Not just the team, but the town for all the support they have given the Kings over the years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Someones gonna create a Playoff thread right?

LA really did blow this lead..smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Marcus "Bringing Back the Kings" Thorton. Him, Evans, Cousins, and whoever they draft could create a great future for them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

East
(1) Bulls vs. (8) Pacers - Bulls win 4-0
(4) Magic vs. (5) Hawks - Magic win 4-0
(3) Celtics vs. (6) Knicks - Celtics win 4-2
(2) Heat vs. (7) 76ers - Heat win 4-3

West
(1) Spurs vs. (8) Grizzlies - Spurs win 4-2
(4) Thunder vs. (5) Nuggets - Nuggets win 4-2
(3) Mavericks vs. (6) Trail Blazers - Mavericks win 4-3
(2) Lakers vs. (7) Hornets - Lakers win 4-0

2nd Round

Celtics vs Heat - Celtics in 7
Bulls vs Magic - Bulls in 6

Spurs vs Nuggets - Nuggets in 7
Lakers vs Mavericks - Mavericks in 7

Semi-finals

Celtics vs Bulls - Celtics in 7
Nuggets vs Mavericks - Nuggets in 6

Finals

Celtics vs Nuggets - Celtics in 7

Just my personal preference so don't go picking it apart.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still can't beat LA..smh

I'm gonna miss Sac-Town...Those black n' purple jerseys were the best..I always wanted one


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Still can't beat LA..smh
> 
> I'm gonna miss Sac-Town...Those black n' purple jerseys were the best..I always wanted one


What's the deal with Sacramento? Are they moving next year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're most likely heading out to Anaheim.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting. A little disappointing considering they were such a big franchise last decade.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Its not because lack of support, its because of their out-of-date stadium. The owners have wanted a new one in awhile, but it didn't seem likely to happen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hope I didn't just watch my last Sacramento Kings game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

derrick williams should go number one. if he doesn't go number one, whoever takes him at two will be very happy.

williams is a freak. if the wolves get him ... Love and Williams ... that's a nasty front-court.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

is he supposed to go that high? from what i've heard he's only supposed to be a lottery, mid-first rounder.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*West + Championship Game Prediction*

-----------

_1st round:_
Spurs > Grizzlies -- 5 games
LAL > NOH -- 4 games
DAL > POR -- 6 games
OKC > DEN -- 6 games

_2nd round:_
OKC > SA -- 6 fames
DAL > LAL -- 7 games

_Conference finals:_
OKC > DAL -- 7 games

_NBA Championship:_
CHI > OKC -- 7 games

*EAST*

_1st round:_
Bulls > Pacers -- in 5 games
ORL > Atlanta -- sweep
Miami > Philly -- sweep
NY > Boston -- in 7 games

_2nd round:_
Bulls > Magic -- 5 games
Miami > NY -- 6 games

_Conference finals:_
Bulls > Miami -- 7 games


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bulls in 4
heat in 5
knicks in 7
magic in 6

spurs in 6
lakers in 5
blazers in 7
nuggets in 7


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

u guys are nuts. knicks over the celts? that's the one team i'm confident they can dominate, even without shaq. c's in 5.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah, rawlin. i've seen/heard williams as a top 3 pick. the lottery class is pretty weak. after irvinn, and williams ... i dont see much superstar potential.

here we go.

Bulls in 4
Magic in 6
Heat in 5
Celtics in 5

Spurs in 4
Thunder in 7
Lakers in 4
Blazers in 7


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs in 5
Lakers in 4
Trail Blazers in 7
Thunder in 6

Bulls in 5
Heat in 4
Celtics in 6
Magic in 5


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

East
(1) Bulls vs. (8) Pacers - Bulls, 4-0
(4) Magic vs. (5) Hawks - Magic win 4-2
(3) Celtics vs. (6) Knicks - Knicks win 4-2
(2) Heat vs. (7) 76ers - Heat win 4-3

West
(1) Spurs vs. (8) Grizzlies - Spurs win 4-2
(4) Thunder vs. (5) Nuggets - Thunder win 4-3
(3) Mavericks vs. (6) Trail Blazers - -Blazers win 4-0
(2) Lakers vs. (7) Hornets - Lakers win 4-0

2nd Round

Bulls vs Magic- Bulls Win 4-3
Knicks vs Heat- Knicks win 4-2
spurs vs thunder- spurs win 4-2
Blazers vs Lakers-Blazers win 4-0

ECF: Bulls vs Knicks- Bulls win- 4-3
WCF: Blazers vs Spurs-Blazers win 4-0


Finals: Bulls vs Blazers- Blazers win 4-0




Did I mention...GO BLAZE!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I will rep you for the rest of my tenure on this forum if the Blazers sweep the Mavs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls over Pacers in 6
Hawks over Magic in 7
Heat over Sixers in 5
Celtics over Knicks in 6

Bulls over Hawks in 5
Celtics over Heat in 7

Celtics over Bulls in 6

Spurs over Grizz in 4
Lakers over Hornets in 4
Blazers over Mavs in 6
Thunder over Nuggets in 6

Lakers over Blazers in 7
Spurs over Thunder in 6

Spurs over Lakers in 6

Celtics over Spurs in 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't wait until Lakers win the championship and these full playoff predictions all become wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



thatdambgood said:


> East
> (1) Bulls vs. (8) Pacers - Bulls, 4-0
> (4) Magic vs. (5) Hawks - Magic win 4-2
> (3) Celtics vs. (6) Knicks - Knicks win 4-2
> ...


I'm so happy you're only playing but if you're not...there's a 0% chance that the Blazers sweep everyone and that the Knicks make it to the ECF.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

really? a 0% chance? pretty sure its greater than 0%


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So you're saying there's even a 1% chance that the Blazers go 16-0 against the Mavericks, Lakers, Spurs, & Bulls in the playoffs?

No team has ever gone undefeated in the postseason, the only team that came close was the 82-83 Sixers who lost one game and the Blazers are nothing like them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So you're saying there's even a 1% chance that the Blazers go 16-0 against the Mavericks, Lakers, Spurs, & Bulls in the playoffs?


Even less than 1% but more than 0%..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what GD is basically trying to express is that it is no impossible. 

even .0000000000001% is possible. which is actually the exact chance the Blazers have. i did the math.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> what GD is basically trying to express is that it is no impossible.
> 
> even .0000000000001% is possible. which is actually the exact chance the Blazers have. i did the math.


exactly rawlin my dude!



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao


my exact reaction when the celtics lose!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

 Celtics are gonna lose?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i knew i shouldn't be, because they're the veterans and the most experienced and everything, but i'll be legit surprised if the Celtics make it to the Finals this year, more or less win the title. their play has just been so inconsistent, and it seems while other teams have gotten better they've sorta regressed. 

but if they lose, i see it most likely being to the Miami Heat which will make me


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Celtics are gonna lose?


yup completely dethroned


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't force you guys to change how you feel about the Celtics... I guess you'll just have to wait and see when they play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, the Celtics are going to lose. Mostly likely not in the first round but the Knicks have at least a 10% chance of winning that series I'd say. Especially if Big Shot Billups gets hot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So you're saying there's even a 1% chance that the Blazers go 16-0 against the Mavericks, Lakers, Spurs, & Bulls in the playoffs?
> 
> No team has ever gone undefeated in the postseason, the only team that came close was the 82-83 Sixers who lost one game and the Blazers are nothing like them.


Lakers also went 15-1 in 2001. Fucking AI ruined everything by getting 40 points in that one game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok whatever you say. I'm not about to argue with you guys because at the end of the day you won't change your opinion and I won't change mine.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

oh he mad again :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Notorious I don't even think that you're 100% confident that the Celtics are going to win the championship this year. Iirc you were before arguing withing the reasons that the Heat can beat the Lakers in the finals. Now if you were so sure that the Celtics would be winning the winning the finals this year then there is no reason to of even had that hypothetical discussion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No "he not mad again" it's just the truth. We could argue about this for the next 3 hours but at the end of the day you, Rawlin, & Whake aren't gonna change your opinion and I'm definitely not gonna change mine.

No I was just making a scenario. Undefeated, you're always trying to make something out of nothing. I was saying that if the Heat were to meet up with the Lakers in the Finals, I think the Heat would have a strong chance to beat them. I also could've made a scenario with the Bulls or Orlando but that wouldn't have changed how I felt. How the hell is me making a scenario on if the Heat & Lakers were to meet up in the Finals mean that I'm not confident in my team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well it started out by me saying that the Celtics couldn't beat the Lakers in the finals and you went on a tangent and talked about how the Heat could beat the Lakers in the finals. So instead of arguing about how the Celtics could beat the Lakers, you instead started talking about why the Heat could beat the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

IIRC, I think I said that the Lakers couldn't beat the Celtics or the Heat.

But either way, I'm still confident in my team. That's not gonna change.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Notorious what are your playoff predictions?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> IIRC, I think I said that the Lakers couldn't beat the Celtics or the Heat.
> 
> But either way, I'm still confident in my team. That's not gonna change.


but they have..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No I don't. I'd just rather have Celtics vs. Spurs since it's probably both teams last shot at a championship with their Big 3s.
> 
> You Laker fans should be worried about if the Heat managed to make it to the Finals, since you guys can't beat them despite having "the best frontcourt in the NBA."


Nothing about the Celtics beating the Lakers. All I see is you saying you would rather want the Spurs in the finals, that you think this is Celtics last year as contenders, and that we should worry about the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Whake said:


> Notorious what are your playoff predictions?


I already posted my predictions for the 1st round. If you're asking who do I want to see in the Finals then it's Celtics vs. Spurs for reasons I have stated before.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nothing about the Celtics beating the Lakers. All I see is you saying you would rather want the Spurs in the finals, that you think this is Celtics last year as contenders, and that we should worry about the Heat.


1. I was saying I want the Spurs in the Finals because this is both team's last run as *legit* championship contenders since age is catching up on both teams.
2. How in the hell does me saying that you guys should worry about playing the Heat in the Finals mean that I'm not confident in my team? I never said it was impossible for the Heat to beat us nor do I think it's impossible for the Bulls to beat us. Once again I was giving a scenario and how I think that you guys can't beat the Heat if you play them in the Finals. Like I said quit trying to make something out of nothing.

Jesus Christ, why the hell is everyone trying to argue with me?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah I mean your full round by round predictions. Doesn't really matter who you want in the final, everyone wants their team and a team they feel they match up against the best in the final.

I'll look for your first round predictions though, missed it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*East*
Bulls over Pacers 4-1
Magic over Hawks 4-3
Celtics over Knicks 4-2
Heat over Sixers 4-1

Bulls over Magic 4-2
Celtics over Heat 4-2

Celtics over Bulls 4-3
*West*
Spurs over Grizzlies 4-1
Thunder over Nuggets 4-3
Blazers over Mavericks 4-2
Lakers over Hornets 4-1

Thunder over Spurs 4-2
Lakers over Blazers 4-3

Thunder over Lakers 4-2

*Finals*
Celtics over Thunder 4-2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Main reason I'm sticking with Celtics Spurs is because that was my Pre-season pick..Perk trade really soured me on Celtics chances but I do believe the winner of Celtics/Heat has the best chance to win it all which dissapoints me because I rather see them two face each other in the ECF rather than the 2nd round because the loser will really look at their season as a fail like the Cavs last year not because of who they lost to, but which round they lost in...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers wouldn't play Blazers if they get past the first round, they would be playing the Thunder in the second round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Thunder are the #4 seed, the Lakers are the #2 and the Mavericks are the #3 seed. If the Blazers beat the Mavs then they would play the Lakers in the 2nd round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unless I'm mistaken and thinking about another sport, the number 1 seed always plays the lowest seed in whatever round. Since the Blazers would be the lowest seed in the second round then that would mean that the Spurs would play them and the Lakers would play Thunder.

Edit: Yea, I'm wrong.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

huh?

the NBA playoff bracket is the order the games go in. the #2 seed, if they win, plays the winner of the #3-#6 seed game. the bracket doesn't change depending who wins.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Unless I'm mistaken and thinking about another sport, the number 1 seed always plays the lowest seed in whatever round. Since the Blazers would be the lowest seed in the second round then that would mean that the Spurs would play them and the Lakers would play Thunder.
> 
> Edit: Yea, I'm wrong.


Lot of ppl were complaining about that last year saying after the 1st round they should do something like that for matchup purposes and NBA looked into it in the offseason...People ask for that rule change every time playoffs role around


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think POR is that good. I don't see what everyone else sees. Batum, Wallace, Matthews, Camby are all superb defenders but they don't have nearly enough scoring power. You don't necessarily have to double Aldridge every possession. Who else can shoot besides Batum? Matthews and Wallace are inconsistent, Miller has as much range as Shaq, and Camby occasionally can show some range.

I see Dallas beating them without much of a struggle. They should be able to match up with Nowitzki well.

For the hell of it, I think the Eastern conference favorites are ranked in this order:
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still can't see Miama getting past the Bulls if they play. They simply cannot stop Rose at all and that leads to easy baskets for him which leads to easy baskets for everyone.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*EAST:*
Bulls over Pacers 4-1
Heat over Sixers 4-1
Knicks over Celtics 4-3
Orlando over Hawks 4-2

*WEST:*
Spurs over Grizzlies 4-0
Lakers over New Orleans 4-0
Dallas over Portland 4-2
Thunder over Nuggets 4-3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I still can't see Miama getting past the Bulls if they play. They simply cannot stop Rose at all and that leads to easy baskets for him which leads to easy baskets for everyone.


they faced eachother three times this season and all three went to the last shot. you could argue that the heat beat themselves in those games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

heat don't have the frontcourt to play the bulls.

they'd better shoot well, otherwise they shall be raped on the boards.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami is the one team that could dominate the playoffs or somethin like that...They have the ability to do so but that's more next year than this year..Still, LeBron, Bosh & Wade will be a tough out for any team..They will only go as far as the non big 3 will take them though..If the big 3 is putting up 60-90 pts a game, everyone else better chip in a good 20-40 for Miami to win it all


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And how often has the Heat's supporting cast put up 20 to 40 points in a game? I'd be shocked if it's happened at least 10 times during the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't know but a guy like Bibby will be an x-factor for them and Haslem too if he can return a provide a decent 10 minutes a game or so..All it takes is one guy and the rest will follow


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Bibby is an x-factor but one to bet on his performance ... I'm betting on him to be bad instead of good.

Haslem has missed so much time, I see him as ineffective more than anything else. 

I cant wait for the playoffs to start. Dallas vs Portland and Denver vs OK City look hot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Mike Bibby is an x-factor but one to bet on his performance ... I'm betting on him to be bad instead of good.
> 
> Haslem has missed so much time, I see him as ineffective more than anything else.
> 
> I cant wait for the playoffs to start. Dallas vs Portland and Denver vs OK City look hot.


This.

Bosh is the X-factor. He's shot horrendously against the Bulls, which included a 1-16 performance earlier in the year as well. If the Heat can get 20 out of him, they will be hard to beat. Hard to beat doesn't mean impossible. We all know Miami doesn't have much balance and that has apparently doomed them against the top echelon teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh will get his..He had a string of bad performances during that time so it was more of him being in a funk than anything...Bibby coming off the bench imo is probably the best backup point guard in the east (Can't think of many besides Arenas anyways) so I do expect Bibby to be a nice spark off the bench with a 20+ point game every now and then..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

20 points? Sounds more like a hyperbole. Bibby is a shell of what he used to be. Has he scored 20 points more than once this season? Best back up PG? 

If Heat fans' hopes are tied into Bibby, I am afraid you'll be disappointed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's not what he used to be but at the same time Miami is not looking for him to be..He's had a few good games but not many..But he's gonna get open looks, he's just gotta knock them down..Same can be said for alot of the Miami guys but I've felt Bibby plays his best in the playoffs..He'll do ok, nothing special but nothing cringe worthy either..Heat should be concerned about Eddie House, Mike Miller & James Jones making shots though


I predict that if Heat make conference finals, Bibby will have at least three 20 point games


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> they faced eachother three times this season and all three went to the last shot. you could argue that the heat beat themselves in those games.


Being unable to hit a shot when it counts as the reason why they lost. If Lebron continues to shoot and miss in the final minutes then they won't be winning anything this year in the playoffs against the top 4 seeded teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Being unable to hit a shot when it counts as the reason why they lost. If Lebron continues to shoot and miss in the final minutes then they won't be winning anything this year in the playoffs against the top 4 seeded teams.


This. And not just LeBron the whole team in general is like 5-26 in like the last minute of the game when they are either behind or tied.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls in 4
Heat in 5
Celtics in 6
Magic in 5

Spurs in 6
Lakers in 4
Mavericks in 6
Thunder in 7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1st game of the 2011 NBA Playoffs is gonna start in about 20 minutes. I haven't by this hyped for the playoffs in a long ass time.

My predictions for tonight.
Pacers vs. *Bulls*: I will be going for the Pacers though and no it's not cause I hate the Bulls it's because my cousin plays for the Pacers.
*Heat* vs. 76ers: I think Miami's gonna win by at least 10 points. I barely even think Philly's gonna win one game and if they do win that one game I think it'll be in Philly.
Hawks vs. *Magic*: Not really much to elaborate on. I think Orlando's got this one.
Trail Blazers vs. *Mavericks*: I think the Mavs will win this one by like 5 points, I think it'll definitely be the best game of the night.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pacers are coming out pretty strong. I wouldn't be surprised if they are a top 4 seeded team in the next two years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Derrick Rose is horrible on pick and roll defense. It's like once he gets hit with a pick, he just disappears.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pacers won't be a top 4 seed until Hibbert becomes a consistent 20 & 10 guy..So it may be in the next 2 years or 5 years..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Roy Hibbert is too inconsistent. And Hibbert also has to get a lot tougher.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls down going into halftime. I thought it was going to be a blowout.

But man Darren Collison is working Derrick Rose. Also quick question, I'm not trying to hate on him but is Derrick Rose's offense mostly just driving into a crowd throwing the ball up and drawing a foul?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dem Pacers


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I said before..Bulls don't know what it's like to be the hunted in the playoffs...They were always the hunter..Struggle was to be exptected..They won't lose this series or the next because their opponents don't have enough, but Miami & Boston does


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Actually I think Orlando's gonna give them a run for their money. I think in the end the Bulls are gonna win but it's gonna be real tough.

Losing Hansbrough is definitely a huge blow for the Pacers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

chicago sucks


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Also quick question, I'm not trying to hate on him but is Derrick Rose's offense mostly just driving into a crowd throwing the ball up and drawing a foul?


you say this, like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Meh, I'm kinda split on it.

Luol Deng has been hitting. It's about time someone other than Derrick Rose showed up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

seriously? now you're just trying too hard to hate.

there is nothing wrong with drawing fouls. nothing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

oh by the way, Rose is only 11th in the NBA in FT attempts.

Names ahead of him..

- Wade
- Lebron
- Kobe
- Anthony
- Durant
- Westbrook

so please feel free to question how these players play their games offensively.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Psycho T!!! make it stop!!!

Why is Derrick Rose still hacking 3's if he's getting to the line so easily. He's 0-7 from 3.



Mikey Damage said:


> seriously? now you're just trying too hard to hate.
> 
> there is nothing wrong with drawing fouls. nothing.


I never said there was anything wrong with drawing fouls. I would just think that the MVP should have a better offensive game then just doing that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JEBCUS FUCKING CHRIST BOOZER.

Get up on him fucking idiot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tyler Hansbrough beat the Chicago Bulls :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Psycho fucking T!!!

He's killing it right now and it's hilarious how people used to say that he wouldn't make it in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sheep in wolves clothing...You'd think the Mavs were playing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with drawing fouls. I would just think that the MVP should have a better offensive game then just doing that.


and that's different than former MVP winners LBJ and Wade how? 

Wade and Rose have pretty much the same type of game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade's never won MVP...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Tyler Hansbrough beat the Chicago Bulls :lmao


dont be silly. if carlos boozer knew how to spell defense, let alone play it, Tyler isn't doing shit. 

Bulls lose today, it's cuz Boozer is useless defensively. And Korver, too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Wade's never won MVP...


oops. i thought he won mvp the year they won the title.

oh well, wade still plays at a MVP-type level. so the point stands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why is Jon Barry all on Derrick Rose's dick.

Come on Indiana.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

TAHTS'A' ASLDFJKAKLSDJFASKLDF[P
A
ASDFJKLASKFJKLASF


THAT'S WAHT IM FUCKING TALKING ABOUT!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's all about D-Rose. Amazing.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm in legit fucking awe of Derrick Rose


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

poor pacers. shoot 49% on the day, 59% from 3pt ... and still lose!!

that's gotta hurt the psyche.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well Indiana couldn't get the job done.

Come on Philly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a choke job...sheesh


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great effort though on the Pacers' part. Maybe they can clinch a game at home somehow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

American Airlines Arena looks so shitty with all of the fans in white. 

Oh, fun fact: LeBron shoots 25% when defended by Iguodala


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami fans look like legit retards, all in white. Nothing personal, though, but it looks really silly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think that probably just drained any hope The Pacers had this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

damn. i was hoping the sixers could continue their 20-8 run for the entire game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat have white out games every year in the playoffs..Few other squads too


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This really is the worst day for my cable box to stop working.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Heat have white out games every year in the playoffs..Few other squads too


It looks horrible here, though. Looks fine in OKC.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unlike Indiana, I think Philly has the potential to maintain their lead.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Miami fans


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

really pacers..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to think that the Heat will get a foul called everytime they miss a shot.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Unlike Indiana, I think Philly has the potential to maintain their lead.


you haven't watched the Sixers much this season, have you? in games where we start out ahead by double digits in the first quarter, we've pretty much lost more of those games than we've won. we might be the worst front running team i've ever seen. 

take the last heat/sixers match-up. we were ahead 16 points early in the second quarter. they ate us alive on like a 20-5 run, then in the third we got up by about 15 again, to which they went on another 20-5 run and beat us. 

it was a nice start for us, but it means absolutely nothing. the heat will catch up. on the statement of the refs, i'd appreciate if they call a foul when they see it, not wait till a basket goes in or out and then call a foul.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> It looks horrible here, though. Looks fine in OKC.


White and black are generic colors so they go with anything..How can they look good one place but not another? Especially when the home team is wearing white?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because Miami has one of the ugliest & darkest courts in the league, and it doesn't mesh well w/ the bright crowd. The place looks empty, too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What's up, Bulls' haters?! Go ahead - let me hear it.



notorious 187 said:


> Why is Jon Barry all on Derrick Rose's dick.
> 
> Come on Indiana.


negged. Do you watch basketball?



WWF said:


> Tyler Hansbrough beat the Chicago Bulls :lmao


lol @ you. A bit premature, ey? Lettuce be real tea, Boozer is egregious on the defensive end. When 'Psych T' has the onions to knock down two jumpers in a row, please, step up and make Tyler put the ball on the floor.

In all seriousness, the entire team was garbage. No production from Denger, Boozer, or their 2 guards. Korver, Rose, and Noah were the only ones to show up. 

Rose is going to get his. The questions arise around the supporting cast.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

christ, the lebron favoritism will kill me.

he either traveled or its a loose ball foul. it's not a clear path foul. how can no one see lebron taking four steps before he even dribbles?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> What's up, Bulls' haters?! Go ahead - let me hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> negged. Do you watch basketball?


I was saying why was Jon Barry doing that throughout the whole game. It seemed like everytime D. Rose touched the ball he jizzed in his pants.

Derrick Rose shot 21 free throws, the Pacers shot 17 free throws. Wow.

If the Bulls and the Heat do end up facing each other, it'll be hilarious seeing D. Rose, D. Wade, & LeBron all playing in the same game, it'll probably break the record for most free throws in a playoff game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Because Miami has one of the ugliest & darkest courts in the league, and it doesn't mesh well w/ the bright crowd. The place looks empty, too.


Court was darker with the black paint though..More lighting than anything else and if course it looks empty they're in Miami..The city & state for the most part has a reputation for only showing up for those big championship games..Anything before that, nah...

Interesting coaching matchup in this series..I like Collins alot(COY to me) and I wanna see how he manages Philly..I only like a few pieces on that team and I think if they don't have a decent showing this series, that roster will need a bit of a overhaul if they wanna improve next year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's something interesting. The Heat are +19 & 20 respectively with Mario Chalmers & Joel Anthony on the court by -13 and 12 with Bibby and Ilgauskas on the floor.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the 76ers roster should have overhauled this year. they should have made changes this year. i completely blame management for not doing shit just because they won some games. a large part of me wishes that 3-13 awful start wouldn't have ended, so they would have FINALLY got off our asses and moved some pieces or did something. 

but the SECOND they started to win games and all of a sudden play well, all trade rumors went away and all of a sudden this team had all the pieces they needed to be successful. the end of the season, as bad as the beginning, was a big wake-up call hopefully that they aren't as good as they think the 76ers are. us getting routed in the playoffs should say something too. 

but Doug Collins is a wonderful coach and he did a lot with this team, more than anyone else expected. definitely maximized the talent on this team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I was saying why was Jon Barry doing that throughout the whole game. It seemed like everytime D. Rose touched the ball he jizzed in his pants.
> 
> Derrick Rose shot 21 free throws, the Pacers shot 17 free throws. Wow.
> 
> If the Bulls and the Heat do end up facing each other, it'll be hilarious seeing D. Rose, D. Wade, & LeBron all playing in the same game, it'll probably break the record for most free throws in a playoff game.


You must be joking? Are you going to say Rose didn't deserve to go to the line? He was hit every time he charged the lane. It wasn't as severe as it looked when guys like Deng and Noah took exception but there was contact every single time he drove. If he gets hounded like he in fact was, Rose should be at the line 21 times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wasn't insulting Derrick Rose. You're the one taking it as an insult.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I wasn't insulting Derrick Rose. You're the one taking it as an insult.


That second part, yes. I assumed it was more of a "crooked refs, star treatment" instead of an opposing view of "i'm awe-struck". You're a synonymous Rose hater.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Some of those calls were indeed weak...Anytime a player is going to the line 20 times it's not always because he's making great plays..Sometimes it's the ref bailing the player out or the defense making stupid plays..I didn't see anything during the game that would make me say ANY player on that court should take 20 free throws


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not a Derrick Rose hater, however I will admit that I hate the Chicago Bulls.

And you know what, this goes for you Flex and Mikey Damage the only reason why you're saying that stuff about it had nothing to do with the start treatment/crooked refs is because the fouls were in YOUR team's favor. Had they had weak fouls in the Pacers favor, you would be complaining and don't sit up here and say you wouldn't.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not a Derrick Rose hater, however I will admit that I hate the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> And you know what, this goes for you Flex and Mikey Damage the only reason why you're saying that stuff about it had nothing to do with the start treatment/crooked refs is because the fouls were in YOUR team's favor. Had they had weak fouls in the Pacers favor, you would be complaining and don't sit up here and say you wouldn't.


No. I'm realistic and have a tight enough grip on reality. I'm not biased. I root for a team much like others but steer away from favoritism. I call it like I see it. Over the course of the game, 90% of the free-throws were warranted.

The game wasn't encouraging and I have been insisting that to me fellow Chicago Bull brethren here at home. If anything, it's more alarming than encouraging. Rose will get his. We have no idea what we will see in production of the supporting cast.

Go ahead. Call me out some more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> No. I'm realistic and have a tight enough grip on reality. I'm not biased. I root for a team much like others but steer away from favoritism. I call it like I see it. Over the course of the game, 90% of the free-throws were warranted.
> 
> The game wasn't encouraging and I have been insisting that to me fellow Chicago Bull brethren here at home. If anything, it's more alarming than encouraging. Rose will get his. We have no idea what we will see in production of the supporting cast.
> 
> Go ahead. Call me out some more.


Of course Rose will get his. He's a fucking superstar. All he has to is drive into the paint and he'll get a foul, especially if he misses. I'm not singling out Derrick Rose because he's not the only person who gets them.

Oh my god, LeBron free-arms every time he drives.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat big 3 has 45 of their 72 points..Finally getting some help


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Has LeBron ever gotten a technical this whole season for arguing with the ref?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Playing for fouls, though very annoying, is very effective. Getting 20+ attempts though is ridiculous and really just ruins a game for me because it seems to all be played from the line.

Sixers making this game interesting and playing great defense right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Playing for fouls, though very annoying, is very effective. Getting 20+ attempts though is ridiculous and really just ruins a game for me because it seems to all be played from the line.


Totally agree with you.

Let's go Sixers!!! D. Wade has 5 fouls and the Heat are putting him in, if the Sixers were smart they'd draw the foul on Wade.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this should be interesting. two teams that are horrible in close games come the last few minutes. should be a lot of missed shots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thaddeus Young has been impressing me all night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't kicking your leg out at a defender illegal? I guess not for the Heat.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Wade legit kicked Thaddeus Young off of him to get the shot. shoulda been the sixth foul right there, but heaven forbid we foul out a superstar.

not getting him fouled out of the game was our downfall.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't illegal to push off your defender when you drive to the basket too?

The Sixers could've won had they hit their shots.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holiday, Meeks, and Williams all pass up wide open shots to give a 3-point shot to.......Iguadala :lmao

Sixers are truly proving to be the worst close-game team in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Heat gets these kind of calls throughout the playoffs you might as well call them champions right now. Nobody wants to see the officials win games for you every night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Holiday, Meeks, and Williams all pass up wide open shots to give a 3-point shot to.......Iguadala :lmao
> 
> Sixers are truly proving to be the worst close-game team in the league.


I was like WTF? when I saw that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doug Collins on the Heat having 39 free throw attempts compared to Sixers having 15: "If I said how I felt about that then I would ruin my grand-children's college funds."

So basically he's alluding that the referees were calling bullshit which I totally agree with.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Playing for fouls, though very annoying, is very effective. Getting 20+ attempts though is ridiculous and really just ruins a game for me because it seems to all be played from the line.
> 
> Sixers making this game interesting and playing great defense right now.


Bad excuse for horrible defense. Stick your man, slide over and play good help defense, and avoid letting the lane collapse. Instead, fans use 20 FT shots as a scape goat for a lackluster performance. If you don't play illegal defense (defensive fouls constitute as illegal defense in this sense), you wont see Rose at the line 20 times a game.

A team with better defensive integrity wouldn't allow it. Like I said, 90% of those shots were completely warranted. I don't see why people expected any less. Rose went to the line 20+ times in the regular season Vs. the Pacers before (yet they still lost).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thaddeus Young was stellar. His performance is reminiscent of Ben Gordon's string of games when Boston was the Bulls' adversary a few years back.

Young can really fill it up; causes so many match up problems, true nightmare.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'd like to see Thaddeus be a little more comfortable with the ball, or just gain a little more finesse in general. he's had an insane amount of traveling calls this season because sometimes he wants to explode and move before he even starts to dribble. also sometimes his drives or finishes are just kinda awkward. plus, a little more ball handling or finesse might help give him a more versatile attack, and give him the ability to finish on the right hand side of the basket.

but overall, it's really fun watching him play. he's a true hustler, and at the 4 spot an extreme annoyance to any defense. i hope in the next game Doug plays him at least 30 minutes, and when i say at least, i mean give him 35.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight Howard is killing but the Hawks are actually surprising me. I thought the score would be the other way around.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would've never expected Atlanta to win tonight. Dwight Howard played great just the rest of the team didn't show up. I wonder what WWF is thinking?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't watch the game, was out doing shit. Doesn't surprise me, though. Atlanta played Orlando well this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Orlando gets eliminated in the 1st round, I don't see Dwight Howard staying with them past this offseason unless he gets the Carmelo Anthony treatment.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

howard is gonna pull a shaq


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

too much hate in this thread. why cant we all just be friends? i kinda wanna respond to posts addressing drose, but im lazy so whatever.

really surprised to see Dwight go for 46-19, and they still lose. nicely done by the hawks. give dwight what he wants, and just shutdown the rest of the team (though, nelson did go off for 27). 

yay for the mavs. really thought they would choke after the trail blazers got that lead in the 4th. still think the series goes 7, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As much as I love him, Orlando needs a true, facilitating PG. J-Rich doing a bit more posting up would help as well, and Bass should stop being a black hole. He didn't show it much this game, but if he touches the ball, he's shooting it. So fucking annoying. Oh, and what the fuck is Hedo doing driving the lane then taking some bullshit fadeaway? I thought Orlando got rid of Vince Carter. They could've gotten so much more for Gortat, too. The team needs another scorer who can get his own shot, because as it stands, Jameer is the only one who can. They _need_ to get Vazquez to come over from Spain this summer, as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My predictions for today's game
Grizzlies vs. *Spurs*: I just don't see Memphis winning a game in San Antonio. I think they'll win either game 3 or 4 in Memphis and that'll be their only win of the season.
Hornets vs. *Lakers*: Pretty much the same as the Grizzlies vs. Spurs prediction.
Knicks vs. *Celtics*: No brainer.
*Nuggets* vs. Thunder: I think the Nuggets are gonna pull off the upset in game 1, I still think OKC's gonna win the whole thing but I got my money on this being the best 1st round series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Spurs play smarter not harder, they should come out of the west...They've looked okay today but if they can rest Ginobili at least for another game, that'll bode well for the next round because this series has sweep all over it..Memphis just doesn't have enough weapons with Gay being out


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, if Wade doesn't play tomorrow I wonder how the Heat will play

Spurs have shot 30+ free throws and it's still the 3rd quarter..*Grabs popcorn and waits for Spurs/Ref bash to begin*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Spurs game is far too close. If the Grizzlies win a game I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Grizz are gonna win this game. I also think that if Ginobili doesn't play at all this series then San Antonio is eliminated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why will you be pissed? I respect any team that wins when others don't give them a chance, or at least play hard all the way through and keep it close. I hate the first round when it is just the top seeded teams dominating the other teams, but so far this first round has been great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know which white guy has an uglier shot: Luke Harangody or Matt Bonner?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why will you be pissed? I respect any team that wins when others don't give them a chance, or at least play hard all the way through and keep it close. I hate the first round when it is just the top seeded teams dominating the other teams, but so far this first round has been great.


Raptors playoff wins = 11
Grizzlies playoff wins = 0

Raptors got to keep that over their heads during these low times.

I'm joking, sorta. Ok, I am.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

grizzlies take game 1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

These aren't the Memphis Grizzlies I grew up on..Anytime Richard Jefferson is taking a last shot, you don't want to win lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good win for the Grizz, I'd be extremely happy if they somehow manage to upset the Spurs in the series.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Jason Mercer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is awful.

Nah, I'll get over it.

We'll be first to win a championship. Yeah, maybe not.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey, at least you're still the best Canadian team in de NBA :side:.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This Trey Johnson kid looks like he has some potential. Who knows if he proves himself in this series, the Lakers might sign him to a contract for next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hornets really? They're the worst team in the playoffs in my eyes and they're putting in work smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^To think they're worse than the Pacers or even the Sixers is ridiculous. They still have one of the best players and PGs in the game.

I like how aggressive he is and he seems to be playing team basketball instead of trying to make a name for himself which is good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well they are..CP3 is good but nah, that team as a whole is not better than Pacers or Sixers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Hornets are out there working right now. I still think Lakers are gonna get the W though.

The Hornets are way better than the Pacers & the Sixers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe be hurting. Please don't let it be serious.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rooting for my boy DJ Mbenga right now. The Belgian sensation getting some good playtime in the play-offs. I like that very much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe be hurting. Please don't let it be serious.


Broken vertebrae


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at the flagrant foul on Ariza for a shoulder shove.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Flagrant foul huh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe's doin work right now. Problem is where is everyone else?

This has been happening way too much in the playoffs so far. Derrick Rose and the Bulls, Dwight Howard and the Magic, I hope it's just first game jitters.

I don't care what anyone says, I still think Chris Paul is the best point guard in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum is doing his part, but Pau has decided to become completely invisible and useless on offense.

I agree with the CP3 being the best PG in the league and that isn't any knock on DRose. They're both great but CP3 is a better playmaker, he is able to score effectively from anywhere, and is great defensively.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, Hornets should be up by double digits if it wasn't for the horrid free throw shooting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know how Aaron Gray is hitting all these shots, Undefeated what the hell is going on?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You mean would be, not should be. If they suck on the line that's their problem. The Lakers have to stop giving them so many 3 point play opportunities and notorious I have no idea what has happened to our paint defense.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You mean would be, not should be. If they suck on the line that's their problem. The Lakers have to stop giving them so many 3 point play opportunities.


whatever...still they need to work on that horrible Free Throw shooting. 

If Lakers are giving them the chance, they better do a better job on capitalizing on it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're dominating you guys in the paint, they have 50 points in the paint I think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hornets are lucky no one else on the Lakers is producing on offense otherwise they would be in deep trouble. Kobe alone has kept us in this game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm totally agreeing with Mark Jackson right now. Why in the world do they have Pau Gasol trying to guard Chris Paul one on one?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

2 seed Hornets vs 7 seed Lakers going down to the wire lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls/Pacers- Gone down to the final seconds
Philly/Miama-Went down to the final minute
Spurs/Grizz-Spurs lost

Are you trying to make a point?


Also Hornets aren't going to win anymore games shooting like this. They aren't getting good shots at all and have gotten lucky with the backboard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CHRIS MOTHERFUCKING PAUL!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

loving the playoffs right now, first time i have a team i'm actually rooting for in every series. great win by memphis. n.o huge upset.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe can't do it by himself.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers been getting it taken to them from start to finish...I mean Hornets been in control all game..Lakers didnt gain control at no point of the game..Pacers choked theirs away


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

gray injury puts a damper on things, who would've thought that would matter. almost as bad as c's relying on shaq.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly chico, we don't need Shaq for the first round.

K.G., J.O., Big Baby, Krstic, & Troy Murphy > Amar'e, Jared Jeffries, Ronny Turiaf, & Shelden Williams.

If I were a Laker fan I'd be pissed that nobody besides Kobe showed up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

o i know that, they could beat the knicks with wafer at center. i'm starting to think this is the same situation as kg in 09 though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Me too but I'm trying to be positive, I don't like being negative about things.

Hopefully J.O. can step up majorly for this series. I know he doesn't really need to but it would give him some great momentum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Once again, I don't see this happening again. J.Jack was hitting terrible shots, same with Gray and Laundry, and Gasol did nothing the whole game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well i'm a realist, the doubt on ainge's face, and the fact they said he couldn't even run up the damn court is frightening, but we got 2 weeks till the heat series, maybe he can heal by then. shoot that f'er up with heroin for all i care, get him out there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Rondo can hit jumpers, Celtics can win without Shaq..If nobody is defending Rondo and doubling on some


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is underrated as a shooter. As seen in games such as the games against San Antonio & New Orleans, if he gets hot shooting that mid-range jumper then he's almost automatic.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Honestly chico, we don't need Shaq for the first round.
> 
> K.G., J.O., Big Baby, Krstic, & Troy Murphy > Amar'e, Jared Jeffries, Ronny Turiaf, & Shelden Williams.
> 
> If I were a Laker fan I'd be pissed that nobody besides Kobe showed up.


this is a good series for j.o to play well in. maybe he can be the pj brown of 08, it could even be murphy. really, anyone can play well against the knicks. their defense is awful, their offense is unorganized and predictable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Underrated? We'll see about that because he's gonna get opportunities..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just cause you're underrated doesn't make you great.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

first time i've ever heard someone call rondo almost automatic, hopefully not the last.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When he gets hot yes he is.

Don't believe me go back and watch the most recent games against the Spurs and Hornets.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo underrated? I don't find that assertion plausible.

Crazy opening round. I was busy watching the NHL but I, too, am stunned to see Nawleans' pull off the game one upset. Can't say too much else at this time. I'll rely on you guys until I catch some highlights. 

CP3 dominate?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I said underrated doesn't necessarily mean great.

Yes CP3 did dominate. 33 points and 14 assists I believe. At one the paint the Lakers had Pau Gasol guarding him one on one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Crazy. By the sounds of it, best playoff performance so far? Question is, can CP3 do it three more times? We all know the Lakers struggle in the pick n roll defensively so who is to say.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dunno about best playoff performance thus far. The top 3 is definitely CP3, Derrick Rose, & Dwight Howard in whichever order one wants to put it in.

But the Lakers play was very lackluster today, Kobe was the only person who I can say had a good game, he had 34 points. If it wasn't for Kobe's superb play and the Hornets not hitting their free throws then the Lakers would've gotten blown out today.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

holy shit, i think CP3 just played like he actually wants to be a part of the Hornets for the first time in two seasons. 

big LOL's happening in the west right now. hope it continues. i'm excited for the games tonight, should be fun and competitive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh had a very good first game as well. Deserves recognition anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm excited for the playoffs this year in general.

Hey Rawlin your Sixers have a pretty good chance tomorrow if D. Wade ends up not playing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's the NBA..If players consistently leave you open on purpose and that's part of their game plan, it's for a reason...He can become underrated but he's not even that right now with his jumpshot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CELTIC TIME!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Uh oh, Rondo hit a jumper.

EDIT: lol Melo. Not good for the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sick move by Rondo even though that shit was luck.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ta and perk would make things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All the top seeds have lost today, I was hoping we wouldn't continue the pattern but if we keep playing this way then it'll happen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Throwback Jermaine O'Neal, circa Indiana Pacers. Doc got some big time production out of him in the 3rd.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I expect us to have a total different approach in game 2. Gasol will be more aggressive and I expect more production from the bench. We should double team Paul because no one else is much of a threat tbh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

knicks/celtics coming down to the wire



FUCK RAY ALLEN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mr. Clutch is back!!!!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, Ray Allen does it again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ray Allen is cold blooded..No way on God's green earth is New York gonna win a playoff game scoring in the 80's...This is not good for them


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

knicks gonna make this series interesting


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

great game.

big LOL to Carmelo Anthony. what an awful second half. he shot more bad shots in this game than i think he has all season. that last three pointer was fucking stupid. this is a guy who knows how to get to the basket, how to get fouled, how to create easy shots.......so what are you doing pulling up for a healthy three? this ain't the regular season in some pointless game, don't go for the win like that if its not even a good shot. come on son. 


should be a good series though, looking forward to the rest of the games.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This playoff season is going to be awesome. I expect a lot of the playoff series to go down to at least a Game 6.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good game. Don't know what Melo was thinking. No wonder why he always makes early exits in the playoffs. Closes games properly in the regular season, not so much when it counts.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nice win by the Cs.

gotta like the resilience.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo in the regular season isn't the same guy in the playoffs...I thought New York knew that when they traded for him


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers losing to New Orleans helps ease the pain of losing to Atlanta.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It all comes down to if the superstar on each team can step up and help their team when it counts.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was Tim Donaghy the official? Can't make that call on Melo down the stretch, boogus. With that said, I don't think the outcome would have been varied but horrible call. Makes you think about the crookedness in sports (not implying it was but something like that brings the 'fixed' notion up to the forefront).


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i thought rondo was playing for the knicks in the 4th when he threw those 2 bogus touchdown passes late in the game costing the celtics 2 valuable possessions, wtf was he thinking?!? that oop almost made up for it. ray proved yet again he's the clutchest player in the league like i always say. looking like a sweep if billups is done. j.o was the spark that got them imspired, player of the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ray Allen is not the most clutch player in the NBA. He may be the most inconsistent player in the league though, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ray Allen is not the most clutch player in the NBA. He may be the most inconsistent player in the league though, especially in the playoffs.


Who's clutcher than Ray Allen?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk certainly is and so is anyone that actually makes their own shot in the clutch instead of getting passed to with an easy shot like Ray usually gets from screens. In the playoffs especially Allen usually does not perform is best in the clutch, and no this one game doesn't prove anything.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC & Boston have the best crowd environment in the NBA to me...Like when those fans get going it's just amazing


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> 2 seed Hornets vs 7 seed Lakers going down to the wire lol


Well I am shocked with that game. Bench really stepped up. Green played great down the stretch, and Paul was fantastic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

awesome game going on between the thunder and nuggets...

thunder get two points that they shouldn't have. should have been offensive interference.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thunder take it but yeah, it's going 7


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, great game by both sides, hoping Denver can take the next one and they showed they have it in them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's gonna be a exciting yet sad series because one of these teams is gonna be out in the 1st round when both have enough to go much farther in the playoffs..But OKC can't afford to lose this series..They gotta take that next step soon 

and looking at that squad, that is what LeBron needed in Cleveland..Durant has Westbrook..LeBron needed that other young guy he could turn to when needed and a young nucleus to build upon..Just my personal observation/thoughts 

Today was CP3's 2nd 30 point game of the season? Wow...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What an awesome beginning to the play-offs. Some upsets, nearly all very close games till the final minute. Even till the final seconds. This is only gonna get better.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol'D hard at Raymond Felton being the go-to-guy down the stretch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Afflalo has been Denver's guy but they gotta go to someone different..Why not Felton?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This draft is going to be utterly atrocious.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Afflalo has been Denver's guy but they gotta go to someone different..Why not Felton?


Felton isn't a creator. I would classify him as a run of the mill, system PG. Heck, I would rather have Lawson or JR create despite not knowing if the ball will end up in the hoop or in the 10th row of the stands.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey, Dwight won Defensive Player of the Year! Too bad it's just some minor consolation prize this season. Still though, 1st person to win 3 consecutive DPOY awards.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Harrison Barnes returning too?


is ANYONE actually coming out for the draft this year? it's gonna be a two man draft, pretty much.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't blame any of the prospects. The lockout is looming and by the sounds of things, it will be way more prolonged than the NFL lockout. David Stern has been on record saying that the NBA lost close to $300 million last year. Appropriately, the collective bargaining comes at a good time to regulate business operations.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ray Allen is not the most clutch player in the NBA. He may be the most inconsistent player in the league though, especially in the playoffs.


i'm talking last shot of the game clutch, noone is better than ray.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

chris paul is clutcher


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The draft this year is looking horrible.

It's basically Kyrie Irving, Derrick Williams, and Kemba Walker.

Good news for the C's but bad news for the Knicks, Chauncey Billups has been ruled out for game 2.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> chris paul is clutcher


Not a chance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow. The Rockets have parted ways with Rick Adelman. Bad decision IMO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rockets got that can't get right in their systems so you can't be too surprised..

Miami is too physical and aggressive for Philly..When a Miami player goes to the hoop, they're not trying to avoid contact like Philly...Not gonna get calls if you keep trying to finnesse your way to the hoop


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well with Doc Rivers leaving, I wouldn't mind having Rick as the new Celtics coach.

Possible destinations I could see him at is Boston, Lakers, Orlando, Sacramento, & Detroit.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

el oh el at the refs in this game. we can't even properly defend a Lebron James jumpshot without a foul. 

no worries, just making light at a badly called game in general. certainly not the reason we're behind 20 points. we're behind 20 points because we're playing a much better team, and thats about it. i expected this was how the first game would go, and mainly how the series would go in general. 

should be interesting to see if the Bulls come out an do the same thing as the Pacers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't expect calls to go in any other teams favor in the playoffs. The only two teams I can see not getting a whole lot of fouls called them are the Celtics, Spurs, and Lakers because they all cover without fouling very well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics were the beneficiary of two major calls last night. The Carmelo post up foul and the KG screen. How about some consistency? If you're going to call Carmelo's, surely you have to call KG's illegal screen or trip on Toney Douglas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:no:I know you're not talking after all those pussy fouls that Derrick Rose got on Saturday

Just fucking with you man.

But seriously though, when I saw that happen I was expecting a foul call but they didn't call it so I was like whatever. I'm split on it. Yes I liked it because we hit the shot but then again, if the shoe was in the other foot then I would be complaining too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We went over this already and I will refrain from dignifying you with a response. You're telling me that wasn't an illegal screen? Bias aside, favoritism not shown.

EDIT:

Nice ninja edit. In the grand scheme of things, I don't think New York has a chance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chauncey Billups' absence hurts them a lot too.

That was a bullshit ass foul and it's also funny how the foul wasn't called till Boozer blew the layup.

I guess Boozer's trying to prove himself since Psycho T made him look like shit on Saturday.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boozer is garbage. Chicago is calling for his exile from these lands. Part of their problems stems off of the idea of establishing Boozer early. It's ruining the flow of their offense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and speaking of bad calls..That call against Hibbert was atrocious


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll give Boozer his due mead glory. When credit is due, credit is due. Carlos kept them in the game in the first half. Offensively, way too sloppy with no flow. If not for Boozer, Indiana would be up 15-20.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Collison being out is gonna hurt Indy a lot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls aren't ready for Heat/Celtics...In a 7 game series they'd be sniffed out and stopped...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who says the Heat are ready for a 7 game series against a good team either? Playing Sixers, arguably the worst team in the playoffs, isn't real competition to the Heat and haven't matched well with them all season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

TJ Ford playing = Pacers loss lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Luckily, they don't have to be ready for another two-four weeks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

...TJ Ford is alive still?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Luckily, they don't have to be ready for another two-four weeks.


That is true, these next few weeks will help them...Bulls best case scenario is making quick work of their 2nd round opponent and a few injuries in the Heat/Celtics series..

I knock Ford and he hits a half court shot smh..bum


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Not a chance.


we've been over this before

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/24200/the-truth-about-kobe-bryant-in-crunch-time

scroll down and take a look at the table on the right side of the page.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That chart proves nothing tbh. Look at the picture on the article, there is about four people looking and trying to stop him. If a player like Kobe really wasn't clutch then what is the point on making sure he doesn't get the ball and doesn't take the final shot. Telling me Robinson, Marion, and other average players are more clutch than others players based purely on statistics is just ridiculous because it doesn't include how much a player is doubled, the difficulty of their shots, and a lot of stuff that would cause one players percentage to be lower than another's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd still take Pierce or Allen to take a clutch shot in the playoffs over anyone else in the playoffs..Just me though


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Such an ugly game. Turnovers galore on both sides. Too bad the NHL late-night game is a blow-out, otherwise I would contemplate turning the channel. This is hard to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only if the Pacers had a playoff vet on their team like Memphis has Battier they'd be looking at going home up 2-0..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

offensive on the pacers

wat


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Refs just screwed Pacers on back to back plays...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The playoffs are going to be rigged to get Chicago the title. Prime example right there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What calls are you guys referring to? Curios over here...

In all fairness, Noah had two clean blocks down the stretch that were called the opposite way.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That chart proves nothing tbh. Look at the picture on the article, there is about four people looking and trying to stop him. If a player like Kobe really wasn't clutch then what is the point on making sure he doesn't get the ball and doesn't take the final shot. Telling me Robinson, Marion, and other average players are more clutch than others players based purely on statistics is just ridiculous because it doesn't include how much a player is doubled, the difficulty of their shots, and a lot of stuff that would cause one players percentage to be lower than another's.


plus, even just based on the stats alone, most of those guys on the list have only taken 30-40 of these shots. that's nice they have a higher percentage than kobe now, but let's actually wait until they take even half of Kobes 100+ before we really even start to debate this.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, at LeBron's or Melo's rate, by the time they hit 100 attempts, they'll likely hit more game winners than Kobe..Both have made about 12-13 less game winners but have taken 50-60 less attempts..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

obviously. my point is that they actually have to perform at that rate for their next 50-60 shots. there's a difference between being 21-44 and being 42-88. don't know why you mentioned LeBron, at his rate he'll barely beat Kobe, he's only 2% higher in percentage. Kobe was most likely at about the same rate LeBron was at 69 shots. Carmelo is definitely a legitimate claim, although that number has at least one more miss on it thanks to that awful 3-point attempt he had just last game.

Carmelo's a generally fantastic offensive player when he's smart, i would say he generally is a pretty clutch regular season player, would have said that without the chart.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What? I mentioned LeBron because he's taken about 50 less attempts and has made 13 less game winners...Chart wise, all he'd have to do was get Felton's or Arena's numbers..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

am i concerned about the bulls? no. am i happy with their play? hell no.

seems like they can't get the offense and defense going at the same. and i dunno WTF is up with DRose ... but it seemed like he had 12 turnovers.

i'm not sure how you can outrebound a team by over 20, and still barely win ... but the bulls did it last night.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_ESPN.com_


> DALLAS -- As far as Dallas conspiracy theories go, referee Danny Crawford working Mavericks playoff games ranks right up there with who shot J.R. Ewing.
> 
> Crawford is the lead official of the crew that will work Tuesday night's Game 2 in the Dallas Mavericks' first-round series against the Portland Trail Blazers. That will make many Mavs fans cringe, given the franchise's miserable track record in playoff games worked by Crawford.
> 
> ...


Anybody notice last night with about 30 seconds to go, it showed the score of the Bulls/Pacers game and right above it said "Bulls lead series 2-0" ...Little things late that doesn't help NBA's argument against conspiracy theorists out there ya know


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> What? I mentioned LeBron because he's taken about 50 less attempts and has made 13 less game winners...Chart wise, all he'd have to do was get Felton's or Arena's numbers..


its about percentage. LeBron shoots 33.3% in this so-called clutch factor.

Kobe has taken 115 shots and made 36.

33.3% of 115 is about 37.9, rounded up to 38 just to be nice.


so if LeBron continues on his current route, he'll have 37 or 38 when he reaches Kobe. he might all of a sudden go on a hot streak or something, but so might Kobe, so talking about the future is pointless in the discussion, unless just assuming they continue to shoot how they have. one or two more made shots is hardly worth a mention compared to someone like Carmelo, who if he would continue would have like 20 more made shots.

on that chart, LeBron is barely above Kobe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To match Kobe, LeBron would have to go 13 of 46 which is 28%, Carmelo just for the sake of it would have to go 15 of 71 which is about 21%...Melo has a better chance because he has more hit or miss opportunities but both have to shoot percentage wise below league average clutch I believe..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm beginning to find the NBA less and less appealing. The playoffs have been pedestrian from my perspective (despite all the parity). I can't pinpoint the reason why but I become more and more disenchanted each time I watch. Almost like I'm forcing myself to watch, especially last night.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lamar won sixth man


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm enjoying the NBA playoffs so far, except for when teams win due to getting twice as many foul shots than the other team or generally seem to be getting most of the calls to go their way. And yes, I know that happens with Lakers as well in the postseason and it annoys me just as much. The team who plays better basketball deserves to win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jermaine O'Neal is playing like he used to.

And RONDO again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NY is getting a lot out of Turiaf & Jeffries. Both are playing well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao at Douglas & Carter's attempts at covering Rondo. I don't think Melo can handle the Boston crowd.

Four game sweep please.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

with the celts it's always pretty easy to tell from the first 5 minutes how the game is gonna go, this is gonna be a blowout.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

perhaps not


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

big dropoff from j.o to krstic, didn't think it'd change things that much. just keep rondo out there all game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

after 1 quarter and down by 2, you all are writing off the knicks already?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> after 1 quarter and down by 2, you all are writing off the knicks already?


I'm writing them off because I'm an incredibly biased Celtics fan who can't stand Melo, feel that he betrayed the Nuggets by bitching and moaning all season and I fucking hate the Knicks. So I'm more or less gonna blow up anything that happens to another level.

And Stoudemire is a pussy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no rebounders out there now for the celtics, baby and green sure as hell can't. greens been a pf his whole career? he sucks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i play krstic and murphy at 4 and 5


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'm writing them off because I'm an incredibly biased Celtics fan who can't stand Melo, feel that he betrayed the Nuggets by bitching and moaning all season and I fucking hate the Knicks. So I'm more or less gonna blow up anything that happens to another level.
> 
> And Stoudemire is a pussy.


Stoudemire is a pussy? How? I mean, I can see how Bosh is a pussy, but Stoudemire? 

Oh, and iirc, your boy Garnett was bitching and moaning when he was in Minnesota. How's that any different?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Knicks are fine, there are no signs of a blowout at all right now. Knicks are an explosive offensive team, you can't write them off so easy. 

Amar'e Stoudemire a pussy? another lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah he was probably calling howard a pussy last year too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pierce was also bitching and moaning with the Celtics before the big three, but a lot of Celtic fans now-a-days like to ignore everything before their wonderful big three came together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ I stayed by them back in their days of Walker and West. It didn't bother me that they sucked shit a couple years because they made moves and improved the team. The Celtics made Pierce happy and he stayed and it got us a ring so I can't argue with that.



GD said:


> Stoudemire is a pussy? How? I mean, I can see how Bosh is a pussy, but Stoudemire?
> 
> Oh, and iirc, your boy Garnett was bitching and moaning when he was in Minnesota. How's that any different?


Stoudemire is a pussy because anytime the his team starts to go down he just gives up. He doesn't play 100% a lot of the time and it's noticeable. I think he's a good player but I question his heart.

As for KG, I don't agree with that either. The NBA players are far too fucking spoiled, especially with this CP3 and Howard shit. Both of their teams are in the playoffs yet they act like the seasons been over for months and want a new team. It's ridiculous how much the players run the league.

It pissed me off beyond belief during the end of Melo's Denver run when he was shooting like shit and losing tons of games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah no im just gonna agree to disagree with you about stoudemire.. what you described isn't a pussy, but a quitter and i dont see amar'e as a quitter


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it'll be a blowout, rondo went to the bench, and j.o went down, set em back a bit. offense already looks much better.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he's obviously not a pussy, why even respond to that. that word should be reserved for the pejas of the league.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> he's obviously not a pussy, why even respond to that. that word should be reserved for the pejas of the league.


My definition of pussy is wider than you guys'.

:lmao at Douglas and that foul.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spoken like a true Boston fan, Brye.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celtics fans might be the dumbest fans


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just a proud supporter of my teams and I wouldn't exactly call myself dumb.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> It pissed me off beyond belief during the end of Melo's Denver run when he was shooting like shit and losing tons of games.



:lmao wut? here are some of Carmelos last games in Denver.

50 points against Houston, 16-24 shooting
38 points against Milwaukee, 16-30 shooting
42 points against Dallas, 17-25 shooting
29 points against Golden State, 11-21 shooting

the entire month of February, the month he was traded, he had ONE bad game. one. please come back when you know what you're talking about. Carmelo was a beast on Denver all year, and pretty much made New York and New Jersey believe he was worth it for a reason. 


and everybody bitches and moans. Kevin Garnett did it for like a decade.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

refs are bums


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Just a proud supporter of my teams and I wouldn't exactly call myself dumb.





Rawlin said:


> :lmao wut? here are some of Carmelos last games in Denver.
> 
> 50 points against Houston, 16-24 shooting
> 38 points against Milwaukee, 16-30 shooting
> ...



point made. next time you try to make a statement, make sure you look into it cause carmelo had some of his best games this season towards the end of his nuggets tenure


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amar'e hurt?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> :lmao wut? here are some of Carmelos last games in Denver.
> 
> 50 points against Houston, 16-24 shooting
> 38 points against Milwaukee, 16-30 shooting
> ...


I'm talking about January more or less. Near the end of his run but not exactly the end. I just didn't enjoy the direction the Nuggets were going during the end of Melo's run and I somewhat blamed it on him.

vs SAC 6-22 with 16
vs NOH 3-11 with 8
vs SA 5-17 with 12
vs DET 5-16 with 18
vs PHI 3-12 with 12


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you said the end, not near the end... good job


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'm talking about January more or less. Near the end of his run but not exactly the end. I just didn't enjoy the direction the Nuggets were going during the end of Melo's run and I somewhat blamed it on him.
> 
> vs SAC 6-22 with 16
> vs NOH 3-11 with 8
> ...


then don't pick and choose your point. you said "shooting like shit" and "losing a ton of games." this didn't happen at the same time. they lost a ton of games in February. 

in January, they were 10-7, which is generally consistent with how the team was playing all season and the season before. 

and Melo has bad shooting games all the time, every player does. some months more, some months less. i wasn't disputing that he had some bad games, but when the trade rumors ran high he played fantastic ball.

it really had nothing to do with the trade in general, anyone watching the nuggets for over 10 games could tell you how inconsistent they were as a team. they had no balance. didn't have that much to do with melo though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big deal. I don't believe that has anything to do with the point and what I'm trying to say is that Melo overall hurt the Nuggets at the end of his run. I don't think I'm a fucking idiot, I think I just have a different opinion on this than you. The Nuggets were inconsistent with Melo and then picked up quite a bit once he left. They had more unity, spread the ball more and didn't have one big star.

I just don't enjoy the antics of players like Melo and that's probably why many of my favorite players aren't big stars with egos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Stoudemire is a pussy? How? I mean, I can see how Bosh is a pussy, but Stoudemire?
> 
> Oh, and iirc, your boy Garnett was bitching and moaning when he was in Minnesota. How's that any different?


Garnett & Pierce were bitching and moaning in two of the worst teams in the league.

The year before the big 3 came together Ray Allen's team went 31-51, Paul Pierce 24-58, and Kevin Garnett 32-50. They were all on bad teams where they were pretty much the only star. They had a right to bitch and moan just like Kobe did in those 2 or 3 seasons when he was carrying the Lakers by himself.

Carmelo, however, was on one of the top teams in the league.

None of the big 3 was joined by starters like Chauncey Billups, Arron Afflalo, Kenyon Martin, & Nene. They didn't have guys like Al Harrington, J.R. Smith, & Chris Andersen coming off the bench. They were on shitty teams. They had a right to bitch and moan.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so at the end of the day, they were all frustrated with their teams. nuggets never did well in the playoffs so he was unhappy. i don't agree with him bitching and moaning, and i really don't think its that much different from pierce's and garnett's complaints on their former teams.

just lol


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Big deal. I don't believe that has anything to do with the point and what I'm trying to say is that Melo overall hurt the Nuggets at the end of his run. I don't think I'm a fucking idiot, I think I just have a different opinion on this than you. The Nuggets were inconsistent with Melo and then picked up quite a bit once he left. They had more unity, spread the ball more and didn't have one big star.
> 
> I just don't enjoy the antics of players like Melo and that's probably why many of my favorite players aren't big stars with egos.


i never said you were an idiot. but you clearly tried to prove a point that wasn't there. Melo didn't hurt the Nuggets at the end of the run, they were just being inconsistent as they've always been. 

but lol at you talking about antics when Paul Pierce is on the Celtics. this fucking bias is absurd. Paul Pierce is the most theatrical man in the NBA. also said he was the best Celtic ever? LOL

Garnett and Pierce bitched just as much as anyone in their days, it's time to just man up and admit it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't call what KG did as complain he just said he wants to compete for a title so when the GM blamed Minny's inability to build on KG's contract, he knew it was tine to go..He didn't make a big public fuss about it either..Him or Ray


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

at the end of the day, id say garnett and pierce are complainers and babies, just like melo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> i never said you were an idiot. but you clearly tried to prove a point that wasn't there. Melo didn't hurt the Nuggets at the end of the run, they were just being inconsistent as they've always been.
> 
> but lol at you talking about antics when Paul Pierce is on the Celtics. this fucking bias is absurd. Paul Pierce is the most theatrical man in the NBA. also said he was the best Celtic ever? LOL
> 
> Garnett and Pierce bitched just as much as anyone in their days, it's time to just man up and admit it.


I never said anything about supporting Pierce. I'm well aware he's dramatic as fuck and he's really not one of my favorite players at all. Honestly most of the players I enjoy on the Celts left at the trade deadline. And I already admitted that. I love KG for the way he just doesn't give a fuck and the way he can be a dick but I've never really cared for Pierce personality wise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> at the end of the day, id say garnett and pierce are complainers and babies, just like melo.


Carmelo was complaining on a playoff team, one of the top teams in the league.

The big 3 were complaining on teams that didn't win more than 33 games. That's a big difference. I know you're gonna try make it seem like it's the same, it's nowhere near the same.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Paul Pierce goes out on a wheelchair...comes back 2 minutes later. I hate Paul Pierce as a person so much it is unbelievable, the same goes for KG.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Carmelo was complaining on a playoff team, one of the top teams in the league.
> 
> The big 3 were complaining on teams that didn't win more than 33 games. That's a big difference. I know you're gonna try make it seem like it's the same, it's nowhere near the same.


Carmelo was complaining on a team that has gone nowhere since he's arrived. you could argue thats partially on him, but thats just as frustrating as Garnetts situation, where he was on a good team and then all of a sudden wasn't anymore cuz the GM couldn't work around his contract.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Carmelo was complaining on a playoff team, one of the top teams in the league.
> 
> The big 3 were complaining on teams that didn't win more than 33 games. That's a big difference. I know you're gonna try make it seem like it's the same, it's nowhere near the same.


at the end of the day, both teams weren't winning. the nuggets ended up winning more games and made the playoffs every year and would lose.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> at the end of the day, both teams weren't winning. the nuggets ended up winning more games and made the playoffs every year and would lose.


Well I'm sorry. I never knew losing 50+ games in a season and winning 50+ games in a season were the same thing.

Get out of here with that they both didn't win bullshit, one team actually had a very good chance. One team had no fucking chance. Big difference. Carmelo going to team up with Amar'e because he was scared of the Heat and three veterans who were all on horrible teams by themselves is a big difference.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bill 'legendary celtic' Walker just used the hit stick on Allen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thing about KG was everyone was mad at him because he was too loyal to Minnesota...Everyone was begging for Garnett to leave before he even asked out..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

without Stoudemire this game is pointless even to continue. losing Billups was bad enough. Celtics gonna get this series handed to them if this keeps up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

a team with carmelo leading the way will never go all the way. he's not a complete player. he's a scorer who doesn't make his teammates better, and sucks defensively. noone on his team is gonna want to play as hard when they know melos just gonna shoot the ball everytime. nuggets are better without him. thanks god he's not on the celtics.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Curse of Carmelo...Carmelo lead team is broom worthy...He still has worst playoff record in the league to if I remember correctly


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What? That's impossible for him to have the worst. TMac still is in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

T-Mac never got swept though...

Big Baby didn't get a tech? Sheesh


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> with the celts it's always pretty easy to tell from the first 5 minutes how the game is gonna go, this is gonna be a blowout.





shutupchico said:


> it'll be a blowout, rondo went to the bench, and j.o went down, set em back a bit. offense already looks much better.


Celtics are playing against one man for half of this game.....and its still not gonna be a blowout. 


Tracy McGrady has a worse record iirc, but he plays better in the playoffs, T Macs averages are like 28 ppg and 7 rpg and he shoots decent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks have had 15 more FTA than the Celtics, but according to Knick fans, the series is rigged.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

1. Roger Mason steps backcourt and nothing is called.
2. Carmelo pushes Delonte West and the foul is called on Delonte? These playoffs have been the worst called that I've ever seen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

T-Mac has a worse series record not playoff record...Carmelo has only won about 12 playoff games and has doubled that in the loss column..Most of Carmelos playoff wins came in that one year the Nuggets went to the WCF


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Celtics are playing against one man for half of this game.....and its still not gonna be a blowout.
> 
> 
> Tracy McGrady has a worse record iirc, but he plays better in the playoffs, T Macs averages are like 28 ppg and 7 rpg and he shoots decent.


yea,well, carmelo is one thing, and that's a phenomanal scorer, capable of single handedly winning games(not series) when he doesn't have a lockdown defender on him. c's don't have one of those, ta's in memphis.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. Roger Mason steps backcourt and nothing is called.
> 2. Carmelo pushes Delonte West and the foul is called on Delonte? These playoffs have been the worst called that I've ever seen.


In the interest of fairness KG probably should've got called with a couple things recently too. Weird calls both ways.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The way the Knicks are playing they deserve to win, since they're playing way harder than us. But I still don't want them to win.



Brye said:


> In the interest of fairness KG probably should've got called with a couple things recently too. Weird calls both ways.


I wasn't being biased I'm talking about every team whether it's Boston, New York, Chicago, or Indiana.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't help but smirk at some of the comments in here. All this bickering about star player treatment is unnecessary. It's universal. You see it across the league. If you attack the rim, you're going to force the officials to use their discretion.

NY fans better forgive Melo. 33 minutes, 33 points + 17 boards with 10 minutes left in the game. This is why they traded for him. Carmelo is willing his team to a potential victory.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo has 30 points, I can't remember the last time this has happened.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he called that timeout


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they really missed Billups tonight. 

i watched Rondo drive towards Douglas multiple times tonight, and every time Douglas practically steps out of the way to give him the lane. no way would Chauncey let that happen.

holy shit Carmelo is amazing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just one of those nights everything is going in...my goodness


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Rondo has 30 points, I can't remember the last time this has happened.


when he abused nash, 2 away from his career high right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Celtics don't win, that will be a major LOL.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Game is becoming Carmelo's offensive prowess V. Toney Douglas atrocious defense.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'll be surprised if knicks win. its really only melo out there, just throw the team at him and let everyone else miss. 

Toney Douglas needs to learn how to play defense, in some way or something.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Celtics don't win, that will be a major LOL.


The Lakers losing to the Hornets is a major LOL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^CP3 may have done a lot for them, but the rest of the team wasn't missing all their shots and actually helped him out. This literally Celtics against Melo.

I think its Melo's offense vs. the rest of the team's shittyness.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers losing to the Hornets is a major LOL.


whats that got to do with the celtics/knicks?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

knicks deserve it, c's can't get a rebound. get it to ray.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^CP3 may have done a lot for them, but the rest of the team wasn't missing all their shots and actually helped him out. This literally Celtics against Melo.
> 
> I think its Melo's offense vs. the rest of the team's shittyness.


Even though Carmelo hasn't scored in like the last 2 or 3 minutes?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers losing to the Hornets is a major LOL.


congrats, Boston losing to Carmelo Anthony is still pretty LOL if it happens. doesn't change anything.

Jared Jeffries :lmao 
Garnett, you fucking hit that guy and send him to the line, don't let him lay you up like that.


Carmelo is still the reason the other guys are scoring. Celtic defense is expending all energy just keeping him contained and letting other guys like JEFFRIES open.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> whats that got to do with the celtics/knicks?


Defense mechanism.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

baby should never be on the floor for a defensive possession


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

19.3 seconds lets go! great game yet again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Waits for the "KG clutchest player in the league" comments.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, big time play by KG.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WOW WHAT THE FUCK KNICKS


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

another L for Carmello


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Waits for the "KG clutchest player in the league" comments.


i've only said that about ray, and i been saying it for years so hope you're not refering to me. KG


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

terrible finish by the Knicks. what a shocker.


LOLOLLOLOLOL THEY DIDN'T EVEN FOUL?! THEY JUST GAVE UP? LOLFUCKKNICKS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

not a knicks fan but this is so frustrating


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spike Lee's face is priceless.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks seriously HANDED this game to the Celtics. 4 seconds left and you're not even gonna guard them tightly for a steal or at least a foul? you could still get a half-decent 3-point shot or something or even a steal and a lay-up. 

thats just pathetic end of game play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As a big Celtics fan I am, I've gotta say only reason why we won is because of the Knicks stupidity.

They didn't even know that a player can inbound the ball to another player in the backcourt. Come on now, you're an NBA player you should know the rules.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All time blunder there.

Also wondering if D'Antoni is competent. The Knicks had no idea how to space the floor when they'd run two people at Melo'.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston is in trouble, Knicks down 2 key guys.. Heats better be loving what this..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't see spike. u watching on tnt notorious? c'mon, be a fan... comcast. great to see kg deliver with the shot, and the stop. it's rondos team, but kg is the heart and soul.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i've wondered about d'antoni since his suns days when he had the best team in the nba and failed to win


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo should have just shot that contested three, because even if he did miss Glen was way out of position for any type of rebound and they could have easily gotten a second chance opportunity that would lead to points.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah we are in trouble, I don't like the way we played this game at all. I'm happy we won but major improvements need to be made for game 3.



shutupchico said:


> i don't see spike. u watching on tnt notorious? c'mon, be a fan... comcast. great to see kg deliver with the shot, and the stop. it's rondos team, but kg is the heart and soul.


I don't have that channel on my cable or at least I don't know which number it is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhBeQ0nj8IZyLDnT09


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics can't rebound. I've already said that that will be the Celtics downfall.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah we are in trouble, I don't like the way we played this game at all. I'm happy we won but major improvements need to be made for game 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that channel on my cable or at least I don't know which number it is.


my bad, you're in houston. figured u were in boston.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Celtics can't rebound. I've already said that that will be the Celtics downfall.


That's a key component to any ball game. Take last night's Chicago/Indiana game for example:

Chicago TO's = 22
Joakim Noah = 2/10 FG's
Luol Deng = 3/13
Keith Bogans = 1/6
Chicago out rebounds Indiana by 29.

Still were able to overcome that. Granted, there's a lot of other elements that can influence the outcome of a game but rebounding is essential.

We'll see if Boston can overcome that. Neither NY or Miami are particularly ferocious rebounders.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> i've wondered about d'antoni since his suns days when he had the best team in the nba and failed to win


d'antoni will never win a championship until he learns to preach defense. he's a decent coach for winning teams, just not championship teams. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Melo should have just shot that contested three, because even if he did miss Glen was way out of position for any type of rebound and they could have easily gotten a second chance opportunity that would lead to points.


yeah, i really don't understand why in the last two minutes melo trusted scrubs to handle the game. even if wide open these guys are a liability. the way he was shooting tonight, i would have rather had him shoot with three hands in his face from 3-point than try to get a pass inside like they did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo will get you to the bank, but you gotta find someone else to cash the check


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just cannot get into this Mavs vs. Blazers game. I don't know why.


Does anybody care about the Hawks-Magic series besides Magic & Hawk fans (if there are any Hawks fans).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Celtics can't rebound. I've already said that that will be the Celtics downfall.


Yep we are one of the worst rebounding teams in the league. And to make it even worse, for what reason I don't know, Doc Rivers constantly had Jeff Green & Glen Davis as PF & C, we were outrebounded 20 to 6 with them in at those positions.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I miss Semih Erden.  He at least took care of some of the rebound problems and seemed to becoming something decent. To this day I still don't understand the point of the Harengody/Erden trade.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i know Jeff Green is tall and stuff, but he's not a power forward by any means, and he often gets played in that position too much. hell, he's actually not even tall for a power forward, he's only like 6'9''. he's just a tall SF. dude's a small forward through and through, until he plays big and gets a better game down low and learns to rebound he shouldn't be played in the position so much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he's the backup SF but for some reason Doc refuses to play Krstic. Now I'm not Krstic's biggest fan but I'd rather have Green/Baby/Krstic at the 3, 4, & 5 then Allen/Green/Baby. I don't know why Doc won't play Krstic or Troy Murphy. At least they can compete for rebounds.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Orlando had 3 players in double figures. Baby steps.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You guys better get it together because it would be sad to lose in the 1st round and even worse to Hawks and even worse if you guys lose in the 1st round, Dwight Howard's gonna go bye-bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm well aware of all of those things. Orlando won today, which is all that matters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah I'm going for you guys in that series, I think you guys could give Chicago a run for their money.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did not even know Nowitzki is third among active players with 30+ point playoff games (it was his 38th game). (Kobe is #1 and Shaq is #2).


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk in general is a pretty solid playoff guy. he consistently gets his 25-30 and always has the propensity to hit big shots. ironically, the only time he really completely failed to show up, and had a horrible series in general, was the same year he was voted MVP. he shot like 36% or something from the field iirc and averaged under 20 ppg. 

every other year, he's been pretty great. 

being in almost 100 playoff games doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Dirk in general is a pretty solid playoff guy. he consistently gets his 25-30 and always has the propensity to hit big shots. ironically, the only time he really completely failed to show up, and had a horrible series in general, was the same year he was voted MVP. he shot like 36% or something from the field iirc and averaged under 20 ppg.
> 
> every other year, he's been pretty great.
> 
> being in almost 100 playoff games doesn't hurt either.


Oh, I remember that season, Dirk did not look happy when he got the MVP trophy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not even in the mood to knock Dirk right now so I'll chill lol

but does anybody have vid link of Nicki Minaj giving Steve Nash a lap dance? She gave Chris Paul one and it worked wonders for him against the Lakers lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yea, the rebounding is a huge problem. they should at least give murphy a shot. baby doens't deserve all these minutes, and i don't know at this point if green deserves any. throw murphy and krstic in place of them and see what happens.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you want to mention under praised or underrated, make sure Dirk's name is included in the context. Only franchise player in the league who gets criticized as if he was egregious.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is better than I thought. As a Blazers fan even I have to come to grips with the fact that no one on Portland can stop him. It's pathetic how many times they rotated on defense only to have a guard or a small forward on Dirk from the picks/screens.

Portland has a lot of talent but I'm starting to believe that coaching is the problem. Their defensive rotation is terrible, and on offense they have little ball movement -- too slow on offense, everything goes in the post, which makes everyone just stand around.

After this season, I wish the Blazers would look into re-hiring Rick Adlemen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have said this all along and I'll stick to this theory... I don't think Portland has a ton of talent like everyone suggests.

_Andre Miller_ - no jumper, sag off. Gets eaten alive by guys like Rose, Westbrook, Paul, etc,. Or anyone with quickness.

_Wesley Matthews_ - solid player. Can't count on him for much. Consistent, know what you will receive from him in terms of contribution. High energy, good perimeter defender, okay scorer.

_Gerald Wallace_ - elite perimeter defender, undersized and overwhelmed at PF, very athletic. Great rebounder, great at help-side defense. Probably more of a #3 scoring option than a #2

_Batum_ - wing span, high energy, capable shooter, above average defender. Not much production as far as scoring. He can space the floor. To me, more of a role player / bench player than a starter.

_LaMarcus Aldridge_ - extraordinary offensive threat. One of the best shooters from 15 feet outwards. Passive, sometimes soft, and pedestrian defender.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big difference with Dallas now is that they are actually playing some good defense. Tyson Chandler was definitely a great trade move by Dallas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> If you want to mention under praised or underrated, make sure Dirk's name is included in the context. Only franchise player in the league who gets criticized as if he was egregious.


Underrated? How? He's the franchise player of one of the most successful regular season franchises yet underachieving playoff franchises this decade


----------



## rafichamp (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Im going with Orlando(Bulls match up bad against Magic) Miami East Finals with Miami winning 4-2, and Lakers vs Thunder West Finals with Lakers winning 4-3. Finals will be Lakers vs Miami, with Miami winning 4-2.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Underrated? How? He's the franchise player of one of the most successful regular season franchises yet underachieving playoff franchises this decade


Historically, Dirk shows up. Career numbers are along the lines of 25 and 11 in the playoffs. Regardless, he still gets ripped by the media. A lot of NBA fans coin him as soft or say the european influence in his game will never be conducive to winning. There's plenty of other implications I can go over, too.

Fact of the matter is, Dirk is a perennial MVP caliber player and is overlooked on a consistent basis. It's almost an after-thought for everyone to take into consideration how good Dirk is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When you are the best player on a team that not just physically but mentally crap out many times against opposing teams many expect them to beat, the heat against him is deserved...I'll always remeber Charles Barkely ripping him because after a playoff game, Dirk gave credit to the opposing player and said he shut him down..


----------



## rafichamp (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Dirk was so great he would have been a better leader and would have done better in the post season. Ya sure he puts up great numbers but being a leader and winning a championship is much more than that. Dirk from a statistical point is a great player in the post season, but leadership wise is horrible. There is no excuse for Dallas under-performing in almost every playoff series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I have said this all along and I'll stick to this theory... I don't think Portland has a ton of talent like everyone suggests.
> 
> _Andre Miller_ - no jumper, sag off. Gets eaten alive by guys like Rose, Westbrook, Paul, etc,. Or anyone with quickness.
> 
> ...




You forgot Brandy Roy, who when is at his best is one of the best SGs in the league, not like that is much of an accomplishment though considering how weak the position as always been.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Your perceptions are wrong, guys. He's the best PF basketball. Dirk has been the only player in the Mavs' organization since 1995 to make any of the three string All NBA teams. Let's be honest, his best year in 07 was cut short because he and his team underperformed against the Warriors. Otherwise, Nowitzki has been extraordinary.

Why does he have to be the vocal leader on the third oldest and most experienced team in the NBA?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas has had 10 straight 50 win seasons...What do they have to show for it? 3-4 WCF appearances and 1 NBA Finals appearance?

Why does Dirk have to be the leader of that Mavs team? Because it's his team..Nobody hass been there longer and he is who that team looks to..9 times out of 10 your best player is your leader because that is the guy when on the floor the team always look to in any situation


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Skip Bayless is a good guy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Nuggets, 

where'd you guys go?

Sincerely,

A concerned citizen


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nuggets need Afflalo bad..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm thinking grizz got this series won. i can see them being the cinderella team getting to the conference finals.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver needs to cut the lead to around 8 at least before the end of the 3rd and then just try and chip away. They got the time to do it, just don't know if they'll be able to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL at Derek Fisher blowing that wide open layup.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hill with the clutch free throws to keep the grizzles from coming back. Tough game, spurs need more work on their D and make more shots.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm really surprised that Memphis has played so strong without Gay. I more or less figured they'd be a bit of a pushover in the playoffs but they're really playing hard.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe yall don't think the Hornets have the worst squad in the playoffs...It's Chris Paul & 4 rec league players out in the floor with him


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'd say the 76ers have the worst squad in the playoffs, personally. don't even think its a huge contest there. Hornets would probably be second, and then the Gay-less Grizzlies.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If I combined both squads and ranked the top 5 players it'd go : CP3, Igudola, Brand, Young, Holdiay...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

for a playoff squad, you need experience and a clutch guy. Iggy is anti-clutch, and doesn't know how to lead a team, and Holiday is still too young to take over a game. maybe in a regular season game, the 76ers might have a better squad, but playoffs, i don't think so. 

feel like you're underrating Landry a bit as well. plus at least New Orleans have a big man who can play some decent D, Okafor isn't shabby when it comes to post defense. Hawes and Speights are trash.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pau Gasol - BEST BIG IN THE NBA


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NO had a chance to capitalize ona slumping Kobe, but turnovers and poor free through shooting didn't help, not to mention Gasol and Bynum picked it up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Should've mentioned this a few days ago, but ESPN lost MAJOR credibility in my eyes when they had the nerve to ask who would win in a one on one game: Derrick Rose or Jordan in his prime..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Should've mentioned this a few days ago, but ESPN lost MAJOR credibility in my eyes when they had the nerve to ask who would win in a one on one game: Derrick Rose or Jordan in his prime..


I bet it was Jon Barry.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's what you get when you watch First Take and Skip Bayless. Most misinformed, moronic sports show I've ever watched. I refuse to tune in to such poor quality - over my dead body.

Side note: used to enjoy Stacey King. Too loud, too energetic now. I can barely tolerate him watching this Bulls' game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

why is collison shooting? there was 2 other options that were better. would like to see the pacers pull this out for no other reason than the fact it's larry's team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know if I should be more impressed with the Pacers or less impressed with the Bulls


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

dumbass collison


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can somebody explain to me why the Bulls & Lakers are nowhere near getting bashed as much for having trouble beating the Pacers & Hornets as the Celtics are for beating the Knicks? I'm not trying to start an argument I just want some to give me a logical explanation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because if they do that, you would have to give Miami credit for handling biz for the most part?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but Miami is playing the worst team in the playoffs.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

looking like shaq will be back for game 4. i say play him even though they'll be up 3-0 at that point. he could use the gametime warmup for miami.
http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/news/story?id=6403413&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking exams have forced me to miss far too much of playoff basketball .


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Can somebody explain to me why the Bulls & Lakers are nowhere near getting bashed as much for having trouble beating the Pacers & Hornets as the Celtics are for beating the Knicks? I'm not trying to start an argument I just want some to give me a logical explanation.


cause honestly the lakers and bulls fans arent that annoying compared to celtics fans


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's still no reason to be bias like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't necessarily say Chicago is having _that_ hard of a time with Indiana. As far as I'm concerned if the game is close then they have them right where they want them as they know they can win in down the stretch. Haven't watched much like I said though. LA is more of the team that dominates and ends up with lopsided wins.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> cause honestly the lakers fans arent that annoying compared to celtics fans


lolwat


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

blazers have great fans, they react to everything, and it's not just cheer to be loud type of fans like oklahoma prolly is.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Indiana is playing the absolute best brand of basketball they can put forth. Chicago, well, not so much. They're struggling and consistently only have one player + Korver show up on a nightly basis. In tonight's case, it was Deng + Korver. Games 1+2, Rose + Korver. 

Say all you want about the disproportionate amount of free throws Rose has attempted this series but fact of the matter is, tonight he wasn't getting many calls. Derrick took a beating. I would love to see the Bulls retaliate but I don't think that will occur unless it is Thomas or Asik, the rest of the team believes in chivalry.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose took what 15 free throws tonight? If that's what you call not getting many calls, then I'd hate to see how many free throws he'd shoot on a night that the refs are on his side


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Can somebody explain to me why the Bulls & Lakers are nowhere near getting bashed as much for having trouble beating the Pacers & Hornets as the Celtics are for beating the Knicks? I'm not trying to start an argument I just want some to give me a logical explanation.


where do you get this information? EVERYONE was laughing about Los Angeles after the first loss but Los Angeles fans. any message board i came across about sports, the theme was "lollakers." no one was that concerned that the Lakers would get past the first round, but that's the difference with the Celtics. some people were concerned. the Celtics aren't even getting bashed that much, most people just think NYK is competition for them. 

you're mistaking bashing for people just overrating the Knicks a bit. 


anyway, i give credit to the Philadelphia 76ers really doing all they could do. but Eric Snow has it right when he says that Jrue Holiday is the real future of this team. that guy has All-Star potential and i predict him having a break-out season next year. he should really be our go-to guy down the stretch, not Iguadala or Lou Williams.

i'll be excited on Easter Sunday when I drive to Philly to support my team in what will definitely be their last game of the NBA season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Rose took what 15 free throws tonight? If that's what you call not getting many calls, then I'd hate to see how many free throws he'd shoot on a night that the refs are on his side


Did you watch the game? 

It was circa Detroit 'Bad-boys' setting the 'Jordan Rules'. Literally every time he drove the lane he was knocked on his ass. Foster hammered him twice, Hansborough clobbered him a handful of times, Dahntay Jones threw an elbow and Paul George wrapped him up in the middle of the year which resulted in Rose hitting his head on the floor. 

The lane collapsed every time Rose drove, resulting in two or three Pacers meeting him head to head. They swarmed him similar to a fly swarming sh*t. It was tough, hard-nosed basketball out there. They had a good game plan tonight. The Bulls' weren't spacing the floor and were playing on top of each other.

Derrick should have had at least 6 more free throws this game. My suggestion is ignoring that stat. Rose shot 13 and 20 free throws against the Pacers in the regular season. You got a guy in Foster who is a goon and a guy in Hibbert who doesn't play big (fouls every instance anyone drives the lane instead of standing tall and getting position). The free throws are going to be inflated because that's how these two teams stylistically match up.

Don't quantify the # of FT's, qualify them in this series. You can't look at 15 FT's a game and assume it tells you the whole story. Against any other team, he'd be to the line no more than 8-10 times.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Rose took what 15 free throws tonight? If that's what you call not getting many calls, then I'd hate to see how many free throws he'd shoot on a night that the refs are on his side


i assume you didn't watch then. Rose got hammered, and could have got to the line every time he drove the paint.

notorious, ESPN's 1st and 10 just questioned how good the Bulls are with their results versus the pacers so far. obviously you cant watch everything, but i can assume that are plenty of people who are a bit alarmed by these results.



Man, everytime Rose drives the lane I hold my breathe a bit. One serious knock, and the Bulls playoff chances go down the drain.

And Carlos Boozer .. good God, u suck. Defensively, you picked it up a bit from earlier in this series ... but offensively? TURRIBLE. He's fucking useless offensively, right now. Taj Gibson outplayed him last night.

If Boozer doesn't pick it up, Bulls can't make a deep playoff run. That is concerning.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't see why any team should deviate from the plan the Pacers had. they lost, but that's just because they aren't as good as a team as Chicago, and its not really that close. they had Derrick Rose shoot 4-18 from the field, he only scored 23 points, and only had 2 assists. i'd call that solid containment on the future MVP. 

i see Rose taking a LOT of hits in the upcoming games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Every time Chicago plays Orlando, Rose gets killed by Dwight. Hope that's the case if they play next round.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rose better sure up his jumpshot for the next series.

or hope atlanta does him a huge favor.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It'd be fucking terrible if Atlanta were to upset Orlando.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

..... not for bulls fans.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics/Knicks game starting out physical. Garnett has already almost been part of two fights. good work son.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i wonder if mcmahon has some sort've deal with stern. almost everytime there's a hard foul or any sort of rough housing, the announcers will compare it to the wwe, giving them a plug. looking like pierce will drop 40.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RONDO


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RIP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is fucking unbelievable. Miami better start worrying.

Celtics played amazing tonight. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

new york had their chances in game 1 and 2 to make something of this series.

they'll regret that all summer.


----------



## Wexy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers dominating early. I think they will win this one. Stepped it up after the first game. Gasol might have a good game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jamal Crawford is one lucky motherfucker.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was so happy with the Celtics tonight. 

And I agree with Brye: Rondo and Chris Paul are the best, younger point guards and this point I would take Rondo over Paul in any situation. Yes, Rondo has a great support team, but afterall he is the PG- he leads them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Near said:


> I was so happy with the Celtics tonight.
> 
> And I agree with Brye: Rondo and Chris Paul are the best, younger point guards and this point I would take Rondo over Paul in any situation. Yes, Rondo has a great support team, but afterall he is the PG- he leads them.


His passes are unbelievable and he's great at rebounding for a PG. And as for the criticism on his shooting, I like to think that he can shoot (He shows it on some nights) but that he's such a pass first PG that he doesn't look to take the shot. His free throws could improve, but other than that he's amazing.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'd still take Paul over Rondo. imo Paul is pretty much the best there is, maybe with Deron Williams as well. Paul can do most of the stuff Rondo can, pass-wise and defensive-wise, but he's also a terrific scorer. he's more well-rounded. Rondo is a great fit for his team though and he is pretty great.

it will be very exciting when Paul gets on a team he actually wants to play for, and a team that actually has other weapons, so he can be a monster again.

Rondo can't shoot though. the jump shots he makes are usually always wide open. that doesn't mean you can shoot. any guy in the NBA should be able to consistently make wide open shots. that's just a flaw in his game that he might work out someday. hopefully he can become better free throw shooter too, that's some atrocious free throw line shit for a point guard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'd take paul over rondo, as well. what you'd lose in vision/passing you'd make up in scoring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

id take paul and williams over rondo. i still believe rondo is the best PG out there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Paul is the best PG in basketball. Most efficient PG in basketball by quite an amount. Not even a close comparison.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd take Deron Williams over both....Rondo & CP3 are probably better off ball defenders when it comes to getting steals, but I think Deron's man to man defense is better than both of them which is the tipping point to me


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd take Paul over Rondo but Rondo over D-Will.

Tristan Thompson might be entering the draft, can't wait to see how he fares in the pros.

Edit: Surprised no one here has mentioned the Jason Richardson/Zaza Pachulia scuffle. I personally couldn't care less because Orlando's about to lose to Atlanta and Atlanta's about to lose to Chicago in the 2nd round so it's irrelevant to me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who cares? Jason is a dumbass. Oh, and who's going to win the next presidency, since you're a psychic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm just making an educated guess.

Orlando's not gonna beat Atlanta playing the way they've been playing and it's no secret that Chicago's about to beat Indiana thus creating a Chicago vs. Atlanta playoff series in which I think Chicago wins in 5.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

headbutting is pretty hilarious, especially when you do it like three times. Jason Richardson should have thrown down on that retarded looking dude. 

it was nice to see Atlanta actually get behind their team. last year's showing was pathetic, and the crowd didn't care much either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does this Bulls vs. Pacers game feel like a college March Madness game with the split crowd.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

not even watching, 3-0 games are no fun, i'll still watch the celtics though... and i'll probably turn this one on now too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Uh oh. Derrick Rose just hurt his ankle. I expect him to be back but if he doesn't return to the game then I'm expecting an Indiana win.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This kid...

would husband Derrick Rose.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well D. Rose is back just like I expected.

I still think Indiana's gonna get the win today but Chicago's gonna win the series. Good thing for Chicago is that they're gonna have at least a week, maybe more to rest while the Hawks-Magic series is going on, which will probably go to 6 or 7.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I believe there are actually more Bulls fans in Indiana than Pacers fans. Lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My cuz PG was out there working. Vogel needs to give him more PT.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It would be nice if somebody would like to compliment Noah's performance today. Shooting is abysmal. Chicago is playing down to the level of their opponent and that's been the most agonizing thing to watch as a Bulls fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Pacers blow this lead I swear...

I hate Joakim Noah with a passion but he's been out there working today. He's been the best player on the Bulls today. 17 points with 11 boards I think.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How long till we find out some Pacer players were paid to sabotage their own team?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Pacers. How did it get down to the finals seconds? How? 

At least they clinched a game. Some way, somehow.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Attribute this loss to D. Rose. It was his fault today. I don't care if the whole team is playing poorly, but Rose can't be held scoreless in the 3rd and certainly can't score only four points in the 4th if the Bulls are to win.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

6-22 shooting? 1-9 from 3-point? second game he shot horrible against Indiana. at least this time his assists were up. didn't watch the game, but either he's just missing shots or Indiana is actually providing some good defense against the NBA's MVP.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They need to quit running pick and rolls. It's not benefiting the team or the offense. Other players have to hit shots to open up the floor. And when they come up to trap at half court, like they have been doing, Rose has to be patient and give the ball up. There's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's go Spurs!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

incredible finish for the Portland Trail Blazers. Brandon Roy shows up in a huge way. 

Dallas Mavericks, trying to choke this series away.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Dallas


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

don't think Dirk Nowitzki took a shot in the last 3 minutes of the game. instead, Terry just missed a bunch, Kidd turned it over, and put up a brick. pretty terrible gameplan they had, although that's not entirely surprising. 

Dirk Nowtizki should touch the ball at least once every time down the court down the stretch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Extremely happy for Brandon Roy. He played great and showed people what he's still capable of.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There is no reason The Bulls should have lost today with the way the Pacers played. 

The only thing Rose did well was feed the ball. And hell, he averaged 7.7 APG this year so 10 was nothing special.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at Dallas letting Turtle jack a bunch of shots at the end and choke away the game.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Brandon Fucking Roy!


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You guys remember WWF tamper tantrum Ken Shamrock? That was me after the Spurs game tonight.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Spurs

would love to see both the Mavericks and the Spurs choke themselves out of the first round.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unlike Dallas we managed to choke our way to four championships.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did Roy cry after this game too? Punk..

But that's the Dallas we've all come to love..They were playing out of character the 1st 2 games


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love the two big fellas' in Memphis. Their whole squad is ballin' out right now. Expectations certainly weren't for San Antonio to squander late in games.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC and Denver is a fairly good game, I like the fact that the Nuggets don't miss Melo.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jobbed_Out said:


> OKC and Denver is a fairly good game, I like the fact that the Nuggets don't miss Melo.


I have never understood this theory. Don't let the late season resurgence fool you. What's the one ingredient separating OKC from Denver? A go to guy, an elite scorer down the stretch, and a leader. They have no direction and the last two games have shown that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is the first playoff game that I've been able to see, I watch NBA nightly (or whatever it is) and the experts on the show seem to like the Nuggets. I have to take their word for it unless I'm watching the games myself, however they have sucked bad in the last quarter with no FG's in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Jobbed_Out said:


> This is the first playoff game that I've been able to see, I watch NBA nightly (or whatever it is) and the experts on the show seem to like the Nuggets. I have to take their word for it unless I'm watching the games myself, however they have sucked bad in the last quarter with no FG's in the last 5 minutes.


Understandable. I would like to generalize it because there's plenty of people who reiterate they are better off without Melo. That couldn't be further from the truth. An appeased franchise player is always better than a group of role players. Sadly, it was visible after all that surfaced, Carmelo couldn't be satisfied but that doesn't justify or feel the void that Carmelo left.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Probably should've seen this coming since OKC is now 5-0 against Denver after the trade..Simply a bad matchup for Denver..Doesn't mean they aren't good, just a bad matchup

Interesting to see JR Smith's emotions at the end of the game consdidering he stated earlier this week he will not be re-signing with the team this summer


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He was pissed that he didn't get the foul on that last 3 point attempt, could have lead to OT.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah but this gets him one step closer to getting what he wants which is out of Denver


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't look like a foul anyway. he also could have passed it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree it wasn't a foul, Denver didn't deserve to go to OT either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Bulls vs Pacers has been the best series so far.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I think Bulls vs Pacers has been the best series so far.


Nah it definitely has to be Denver/OKC, their first game was beyond amazing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^But the 2nd game was a blowout..Every Pacer/Bulls game has came down to the last minute..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sixers actually won a game


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well nice sweep by the celts, i know they played by far the worst team in the playoffs(at least in the condition they're in), but they still had to make shots, and they did that, and now it should carry over to the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fun fact. If the Celtics end up winning this game, it will be their first sweep of the big 3 era.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celts need to get this win. Miami did them a big favor losing today, giving them a little extra rest time. If they don't take advantage of that then they may be in trouble.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pull green, pull baby, pull west, problem solved.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

at least the biggest problem is gone


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good charge called thanks to Pierce. I think they'll take care of this, just gotta get one more quick run to put it away.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This was probably the last series I'd expect to end in a sweep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> This was probably the last series I'd expect to end in a sweep.


Oddly enough I didn't expect any chance of this one or OKC/DEN ending in sweeps and both may.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Same. I thought OKC & Denver was a sure 7 game series.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

boston was pretty fortunate not to play amare/melo/billups once all series


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Nah it definitely has to be Denver/OKC, their first game was beyond amazing.


lolwut. is this just because you support both teams or something? second game wasn't even worth watching. there have been plenty of close games all around the playoffs, but some have had 3-4, and a series thats one game away from a sweep is not the best series. not unless all three games go down to the buzzer, which they haven't. 

anyway.


so i just got back from the 76ers game. greatest playoff game i've ever been at, and that's coming from a guy who was at the Lakers/76ers NBA Finals. the atmosphere was incredible. when Lou Williams hit that shot, the crowd just erupted. fantastic experience, and Evan Turner is showing just how clutch he can be playing the best games of his first season against the Heat in the playoffs. 


one thing i noticed which makes me hate Spoelestra even more, the dude spends 90% of the game on the court. not even just half a foot or anything, he's literally 3 to 4 steps on the court. two or three times i saw him literally standing on the 3-point line, and not the corner, more towards the center of the court. we all kept shouting at him to GTFO. pretty fun. 

its nice to know at least we won't get swept.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If this Celtics/Heat series happens I want to see Delonte guard Lebron the whole game. (Not being serious obviously but I'd love to see the shit talking)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> boston was pretty fortunate not to play amare/melo/billups once all series


Does game 1 ring a bell? Chauncey Billups didn't get hurt till the final two minutes of the game. 46 minutes is enough time to win a game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bye-Bye, Dwight.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers FTW!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Bye-Bye, Dwight.


I hate Orlando for most likely giving the Bulls a free pass to the Conference finals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> I hate Orlando for most likely giving the Bulls a free pass to the Conference finals.


This. But then again I think the Hawks could give them trouble, I mean after all, the Pacers are giving the Bulls trouble.


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> This. But then again I think the Hawks could give them trouble, I mean after all, the Pacers are giving the Bulls trouble.


True, the Pacers just needed a few breaks and this is a completely different series.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

HIBACHI

Gil's actually played well. He's got no explosiveness, but once he gets his shoulders past the defender, he's got a layup. On another hand. Orlando is 2-19 shooting threes tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol @ this idiot dwight howard


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks had some atrocious offensive execution. WAY too much isolation offense with just some random dribbles and a stupid jump shot. 

i see the Bulls eating them up, personally. Bulls have too good of a defense to let this shit fly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks will give Bulls issues because as we go on, Boozer will have a tougher matchup(Horford/Smith) and Crawford will be the biggest bench x-factor in the series...Another matchup nightmare is when Korver is in the game..He will get torched by Johnson or Crawford which may limit his time on the court..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago has struggled against Indiana all year, even prior to the post-season. Conversely, they have handled ATL relatively well with one little blip along the way. It's not shocking for those of us who have witnessed or followed the Chicago season intently. Same goes for ORL...

I'm not saying the second round match up would be easier for the Bulls than their current adversary, but I am definitely implying it. Bass or J.Smith V. Boozer is a much better defensive match up for Booze.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This series lasts any longer, we're gonna need a tale of the tape for Kobe & CP3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gettin a lil too real for LA....


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Chicago has struggled against Indiana all year even prior to the post-season


what


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My boy DJ Mbenga made the highlights with his only bucket . CP3 is amazing though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping Memphis take the series 3-1 tonight, I really hate the Spurs :/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What? Canadian hates a team? Lol just joking with you.

I was having an argument with my friend today, I believe that Grizzlies would be even better with Rudy Gay playing but he thinks they'd be worst defensively and they're offense wouldn't be the same. What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they are a west team, he only goes for east teams


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe I thought the Spurs were championship contenders.

I say the Thunder beat the Grizz in 6 games in the 2nd round.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I always knew the spurs would fade in the playoffs, however I am a little surprised they won't make it to the second round. 

The Lakers need to stop slacking off and show up tomorrow.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> What? Canadian hates a team? Lol just joking with you.
> 
> I was having an argument with my friend today, I believe that Grizzlies would be even better with Rudy Gay playing but he thinks they'd be worst defensively and they're offense wouldn't be the same. What are you guys thoughts?


they look like a complete team without Rudy Gay. Shane Battier is to thank for that. 

they have a complete brute who isn't afraid to be physical for 35-40 minutes of a game with Gasol, scorers in Randolph and Conley, defensive specialists and all-around scrappers in Tony Allen and Shane Battier, and they've been getting solid bench production from Arthur, Mayo, and Vasquez every now and then. 

however, they've been playing a team that honestly looks like its on its last legs. i don't know where this look was all season, but the Spurs just look old. Memphis has been running them up and down and their intensity just proves to be too much.

but when they run into a team that might match them better, they're gonna miss Gay. Rudy Gay is their most consistent scorer, a 45-50% shooter every night, and i feel he's the most clutch player they have.

for example, take a look at the game they lost. Zach Randolph shot horribly and didn't score much, and no one else could really get it going that much. however, they still kept it close. had they had Gay, things might have gone differently. but we can't know any of this, its all speculation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Bill Walker said:


> You see them on film and they look like they're old and slow, until you get out there and they've got a 7-foot-1 power forward [Garnett] who is more mobile than you think and a point guard [Rondo] who is an emerging superstar and two guys [Pierce and Allen] who never miss big shots. Then you've got JO [O'Neal], who wants to win so badly, and then you realize, they're hungry.


I still hate him but I completely agree with what he said.

In other news, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Tim Duncan retired after this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Memphis is more equipped without Rudy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Father time has officially beheaded the Spurs..Celtics & Lakers are next up on Father time's hit list..I think he'll wait till next season to strike again though


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

was westbrook serious with that shit? pass the ball, bum.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

didn't watch the game, but massive LOL @ the stat line. in no way should anybody be taking more shots than Durant, especially not 12 more. 

30 fucking shots? :lmao

you don't shoot 30 shots if you're Russell Westbrook unless you're 25-30. how many 3's do you need to miss before you realize you should let the guy actually hitting them (Durant) take those shots? boy scored more points than you and you took 12 more shots. i understand the guy can score and get his assists too, but that's an extremely ineffective performance. you're not Derrick Rose, you don't need to take that many shots for your team to win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook c**k blockin Durant :lmao

Dude needs to chill out...That was too ego driven/Kobe like, especially when Durant had the hot hand


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

a real pg would know how to manage the game, he's not an elite.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a depressed Magic fan. For some reason I feel as if I should have saw this coming. ::sigh::


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You shoul have...The Tragic had their fun in the sun but now it's all about getting ready for life without Dwight


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

was waiting for heatwaves famous tragic line

glad it came


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> was waiting for heatwaves famous tragic line
> 
> glad it came


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how he's trying to talk shit, but he's too scared to reveal what team he likes. He's probably like Canadian.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've always said I don't have a squad...I thought that was a given since I've taken a shot at every team or player since I've discovered NBA threads on here.....Shoot, I sometimes even defend teams or players I don't like...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not having a favourite team is about as odd to me as having 7...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, I do have favorite players, I may not always like the squad they go to/play for (Amare to the Knicks, Lawson & Felton to the Nuggets) but I still enjoy watching them play..Only basketball teams you can ever make fun of me for liking is UNC Tarheels & Michigan Wolverines


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To me everyone should have a favourite team for a sport they like though. Like where is the emotional investment? Yay Amare but up 30 and 10 (in a 30 point loss) just doesn't cut it to me. Being pissed when your team loses...happy when they win. That's a MAJOR part of being a fan of a sport.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not much emotional investment besides seeing exciting games go down to the wire and seeing certain guys win a ring...Seeing KG get a ring made me happy, Shaq winning a ring for the Heat made me happy..For Cleveland purposes & that I can't stand the Spurs, I was rooting for LeBron to do the unthinkable..With all that said, sometimes just enjoying the game/moment without a horse in the race is just as good or even better because there's not much bias involved..I can appreciate what I'm watching without having suicidal thoughts like most Knicks fans this past Sunday or Mavs fans in 2007 vs Golden State


----------



## Dagobogin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-\'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, a night of blowouts. I\'m excited the Bulls won tonight. Rose looked tremendous.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Poor Spurs first in the west conference and now they're about to lose the series to the Grizzlies


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hurry and get to the next page because everytime I scroll down and see that Orlando Tragic pic, I just wanna hit the ground laughing :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So how many of the series will end tonight?

I say the Spurs win today. Possibly the Nuggets.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I say all three; spurs, nuggets, and the 76ers get eliminated tonight. Then the lakers wrap it up on thursday.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

don't see the Spurs losing today. 76ers and Nuggets should be handled though.

the New York Knicks picked up Billups' contract. 

that's a good move imo. they don't need free agency money until next year when CP3's contract is up, so just keep Billups through this year, make the playoffs again, falter, and then you can have your superstar point guard.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't add CP3 if they dont have enough money to...CBA will either be their best friend or worst nightmare and I'm thinking worst nightmare..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't be surprised if CP3 takes a significant pay cut to play on a team he actually wants to play for though so that could be in their favour.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Miami mad they ain't getting any calls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really, Wade?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

that game was pretty funny. don't care much that we lost because i knew we weren't gonna win the series or anything, but WOW the Heat are a bunch of little girls. things don't go their way and they panic and complain after everything.

Dwayne Wade getting himself T'ed up when its a 2 point-game with 1 minute left is pretty pathetic. gotta have more composure than that if you're gonna play the Celtics. 

can't wait to watch the Celtics rip em up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook is an idiot. Just thought I'd point that out.

I also think that Serge Ibaka is the best blocker in the league.

Rawlin, do you think the Sixers will bring Doug Collins back?

I think so. I think the Sixers are gonna have a good season next year if most of their key players return plus adding on some more players.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this team could not have performed better for the most part. Doug Collins maximized the talent he had better than anybody in the league. i would have rather finished over .500, but improving by 14 games is worthy enough for another year. 76ers have really shotgunned coaches but i'd like to think Collins has earned himself another go-around. 

our biggest glaring need is a good big man. i still believe Evan Turner is gonna turn into a very good scorer and will be around 15 PPG next year, and i'd like to think Jrue will continue to improve offensively, but we have no big men. Spencer Hawes is trash and Speights is a nice shooter but he's so fucking lazy. i don't even count Battie.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still think the Samuel Dalembert trade was pretty bad.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

meh, Dalembert is pretty trash most of the time too. the guy's basketball IQ is in the single digits. but yeah, the trade was bad, but really only because of andres nocioni. LOL @ him getting paid 7 million to ride the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bad bench contracts? View: Gilbert Arenas, JJ Redick


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wow @ the spurs pushing this game to overtime. if they win this one, i can't see them losing the series.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the spurs just dont know when to die


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Serge Ibaka single-handedly sending the Denver Nuggets home. what a fucking monster in the paint. he took that Nene dunk and said "playoff time is over kid."

Kevin Durant helped too i guess. 41 points and all.

LOL @ Russell Westbrook. this boy better shape up when they have to play better teams. 30 shot-games and 3-15 shooting games will not suffice.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This lack of coercion will not end well. With everything surfacing, it's only a matter of time before KD and Westbrook can no longer coexist. Good coming out party for KD. Struggled mightily last year against LA despite his meteoric rise, played like a franchise player should this series.

Rose looked superb last night. Besides Rose and Korver, nobody else was sighted consistently on the Bulls. Noah and Denger played convincingly enough in 4 & 5. Not worried about Boozer. I still think he will be a load against ATL/ORL, Miami, or even Boston. Look for a drastic improvement. 16 points would be enough production. Lastly, would like to see DRose integrate and tailor his game to scoring without the ball. That's the next step for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs gonna win this series...

Fell bad for the Nuggets..Now we see why Karl wanted Mavs instead of OKC..

I feel bad for OKC because Westbrook is either gonna help OKC win the west, or keep the team from reaching its full potential. He's got to many ppl around him telling him how good he is and that he's the guy, and it's stupid and sad because we could be watching the self destruction of a soon to be star right before our eyes..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That Spurs come back was incredible. I'm so glad I decided to put the game on when I was debating whether or not to just watch highlights.

That being said, fuck the Spurs.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still pessimistic about the Spurs winning the series. If the can play lik they did the first half and the end of the fourth they can, but if they keep losing the ball and sucking it up on fg% they won't take. That or the Spurs just want us to all heart attacks this playoffs.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the Lakers win tomorrow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CP3 is probably burned out by now..I'd be shocked if NO wins..He just doesn't have enough help to take some of the load off of him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone else really excited to see what Denver can do in a season without Melo drama? If they can have Nene stay next year I'd be quite intrigued to see where they go. Either way, good season for them. Good MAJOR return for Melo and they have a bright future. 

Good season for Philly as well. Iggy really matured this year I think. A lot of his numbers went down offensively (I do believe) but he became a much better all around player. If Turner can learn to play a roll instead of THE roll I think they can move up in the east next year pending what all the other teams do around them of course. T. Young is capable of winningg a 6th man of the year award in the near future as well, imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Agreed on that. I'm a big fan of the way they play with no true #1 star. And Ty Lawson is just getting better and better.

Excited for Mavs/Blazers tonight, should be another great game. But idk if anything can compare to the end of that Spurs/Grizz game last night. First the Manu shot, then the Neal shot...unbelievable.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> If they can have Nene stay next year


nene would be better off as miami's center next season. it'll probably be him or marc gasol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Denver free agents - Kenyon Martin, JR Smith, Gary Forbes, Wilson Chandler, Arron Afflalo. 

Figure they'll keep Chandler. JR will exit, most likely KMart, and they might have to unload Felton or Lawson; maybe even Forbes or Afflalo since they have a slew of picks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> nene would be better off as miami's center next season. it'll probably be him or marc gasol.


Good debate in my eyes..Should Miami make a move for Felton or Nene? I think it depends on these playoffs..If Rondo or Rose really kills them then I think they should try a 3 team deal to get Felton..If one of these teams kills Miami inside then I they should go for Nene


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Loved the Spurs/Grizzlies game last night. Disappointed the Grizzlies lost but I think they can defeat the Spurs in game 6. Hopefully LA finishes off NO tonight, can't wait for the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Has anyone else been hearing rumors that Miami and Phoenix are gonna do a Steve Nash/Mario Chalmers swap because the Suns are trying to rebuild and get younger???

That's what all the guys at my job are saying...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nash for chalmers straight up? might as well just hand nash over for free.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure there would be others players involved but that would be the main piece.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what other players? that makes no sense. if the Suns want to get young, what other players would they possibly want from the Heat? Joel Anthony? 

first of all, the Heat would actually have to sign Chalmers. he's expiring this year, iirc. and even if so, the Heat have nothing else to offer besides 25-30th overall draft picks for the Suns. they don't have any large expiring contracts looming in the future or anything, and it'd be ridiculous to see high-first round draft picks and Mario Chalmers for Steve Nash. sounds completely made-up.

pretty sure they can find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's what I was saying...but I was asking because there was a whole bunch of people saying it, not just my co-workers. I personally don't believe it because even if he's aging...why would the Suns trade Steve Nash for Mario Chalmers. It just doesn't sound believable. But I wanted to get you guy's opinions on it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Suns have Aaron Brooks but Nash wants to win NOW so he probably hinted at upper management certain teams he wants to go to and Miami is likely one of them..Phoenix may just trade him to Miami for expiring contracts next year so they have money to go after big name free agents next summer


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

exactly what would the point of that be when Nash is expiring next year anyway? they don't need to trade him away for any financial reason. at least get something out of the deal, trading Nash for expiring contracts is basically giving Nash away for free.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice close out game from the Lakers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Has anyone else been hearing rumors that Miami and Phoenix are gonna do a Steve Nash/Mario Chalmers swap because the Suns are trying to rebuild and get younger???
> 
> That's what all the guys at my job are saying...


Here is the rumor you talking about

Phoenix Suns Get: Al-Faroug Aminu, Eric Bledsoe, Randy Foye, Dominique Jones, and Brendan Haywood.

Los Angeles Clippers Get: Steve Nash, Rodrique Beaubois, Jared Dudley and Ian Mahimni.

Dallas Mavericks Get: Mo Williams, Mike Miller, Joel Anthony, and Udonis Haslem.

Miami Heat Get: Jason Kidd, Robin Lopez


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, Dirk is playing pissed tonight.

Next time Blazers, don't pull a flagrant foul on Dirk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Here is the rumor you talking about
> 
> Phoenix Suns Get: Al-Faroug Aminu, Eric Bledsoe, Randy Foye, Dominique Jones, and Brendan Haywood.
> 
> ...


Nash as a Clipper? Might as well retire..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Here is the rumor you talking about
> 
> Phoenix Suns Get: Al-Faroug Aminu, Eric Bledsoe, Randy Foye, Dominique Jones, and Brendan Haywood.
> 
> ...


lol if this is a serious rumor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The best part of the Laker game was when Artest muscled Chris Paul out of bounds, the ball went loose, Artest grabbed it and layed it up, then turned around and did the muscle pose. LMAO


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

dallas is moving past the first round for the first time since 2006.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody is trying to see Dallas/LA go at it...It'll be over in 5 games max smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Won't be over in 5 if Pau keeps playing badly/passively and Kobe continues having inconsistent games. Ron Artest cannot be our best player if we want to win the finals.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Artest is the man, when he does the biceps pose, Lakers are undefeated.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Mavs have a legitimate chance at taking out the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Dallas is gonna make a big mistake by bringing Caron Butler back.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Figuratively speaking, I give Dallas a "fighter's punch". Dirk will wear out Gasol and Odom but apart from that, I think LA has the advantage damn near everywhere else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JKidd when he is hitting his shots, which seems to happen whenever he is playing the Lakers, has an advantage over Fish and Blake.

*LETS GO GRIZZLES*. Z-Bo is ridiculous.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Zach Randolph is hitting some tremendous shots down the stretch. he's been so clutch for the Grizzlies. i'm really excited to see him go up against Ibaka and Perkins and see how they handle him. should be a great match-up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice to see Tony Allen playing well for the Grizzlies. He may be dumb as bricks but I love the guy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Worst thing Spurs ever did was give all that money to Jefferson


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Game clock fail


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol Spurs suck. Looks like that great start and number 1 seed meant absolutely nothing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Father Time has Debo'd Tim Duncan...my goodness

Grizz have the inside game to win the west but not without Rudy..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rudy is overrated.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

randolph is ridiculous. wish they reseeded like nhl/nfl so they could play la instead of dallas b/c dallas has no shot


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

congrats memphis


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We are witnessing the end of an era.

It's rebuilding time for the Spurs. T.D. is declining fast, Antonio McDyess is retiring, Richard Jefferson is Richard Jefferson, it's time for the Spurs to get younger.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

memphis is definitely a REAL team. Congrats to them but i wish thunder wins because i think they are the only team in the west that can defeat the lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My second round predictions:
Thunder over Grizzlies in 7.
Lakers over Mavericks in 6.

Bulls over Hawks in 5.
Celtics over Heat in 6.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah it sucks as a Spurs fan, but I give congrats to Memphis. Hopefully Duncan's still got a season or two left in him, I think Ginobili has at least that left in the tank and I think we should hold on to Parker, but some changes definitely have to be made. McDyess is retiring, I'd keep Hill, Splitter, Anderson, and Butler for sure. I don't know how Danny Green will fit into our plans. Bonner and Blair are guys I wouldn't mind us keeping, but if we could package one of them in a Jefferson trade I'd be happy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

GRIZZLIES


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All four series going into this round of the playoffs look exciting. Very interested in OKC/MEM since literally didn't think for a second that it'd happen. I think Bulls/Hawks will be closer than expected although the regular season numbers suggest the Bulls fairly easily.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im beginning to lean toward thunder/bulls finals cause i believe rose/durant are the two top dogs for years to come


yeah thats right lebrick jane eat a dick


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant was sure as hell playing like it close off the Nuggets series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just wondering, many are going by regular season stats and say Bulls will handle Hawks but are surprised Hawks beat Orlando eventhough Hawks dominated Orlando in the regular season..What is yalls logic behind that?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im tellin you kobe is passing the torch soon to durant and rose is gonna be the superstar of the east it aint lebrons conference no mo


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs failed on the things i've been saying they sucked at all season. Grizzlies came and wanted it way more than the Spurs, a congratulations goes out to the young team, and the Spurs have alot of shit to work on this off season, now I can watch tv with out having to worry about there being a game on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> im tellin you kobe is passing the torch soon to durant and rose is gonna be the superstar of the east it aint lebrons conference no mo


Wouldn't Lebron need a title to stake any claim whatsoever on a conference?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Wouldn't Lebron need a title to stake any claim whatsoever on a conference?


i dont disagree but whose a bigger star than lebrick in the east? pierce? allen? they got titles but i dont think they bigger stars than lebrick.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant is a stud. If anyone deserves to be acknowledged to the level that he has been, it's Durant. Still way underhyped.



HeatWave said:


> Just wondering, many are going by regular season stats and say Bulls will handle Hawks but are surprised Hawks beat Orlando eventhough Hawks dominated Orlando in the regular season..What is yalls logic behind that?


What?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> im tellin you kobe is passing the torch soon to durant and rose is gonna be the superstar of the east it aint lebrons conference no mo


I don't see anyone disagreeing with you. Lebron isn't going to improve much from where he is now, but Rose and Durant are only 22-23 and look like they're going to be fighting in the finals for years to come. Obviously if Westbrook becomes a huge star as well then I believe that no one will be able to match Thunder with A Westbrook, Hardin, Durant, Ibaka, Perkins lineup, but Durant is pretty much set to be the next big thing; he can shoot amazing, defend well, and has the height and skills to dominate anyone that guards him.

Oh and still loling about the fact that Blazers passed up on two megastars for injury ridden centers.


Lakers in 6
Thunder in 5

Bulls 5
Celtics in 6


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> im tellin you kobe is passing the torch soon to durant and rose is gonna be the superstar of the east it aint lebrons conference no mo


1st of all it's not LeBron's conference it's Bostons..2nd of all the only thing Rose owns is that division which he can thank LeBron for..3rd of all until Rose does something to surpass LeBron he'll never be ahead of LeBron on the list of best players in the east which will be hard to do


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> 1st of all it's not LeBron's conference it's Bostons..2nd of all the only thing Rose owns is that division which he can thank LeBron for..3rd of all until Rose does something to surpass LeBron he'll never be ahead of LeBron on the list of best players in the east which will be hard to do


if we talkin teams its bostons conference right now, im talking about individuals. you sayin its allens conference or its rondos conference? no the biggest star out of the east atm is lebrick jane. 


all rose need to do in order to surpass lebrick is get a ring before him tbh..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you're going by player then choose Pierce because he's been the guy that was going toe to toe with the other teams star player every series...Yeah Rose would have to win a ring before LeBron, but chances are the Heat will come through before Chicago does..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Just wondering, many are going by regular season stats and say Bulls will handle Hawks but are surprised Hawks beat Orlando eventhough Hawks dominated Orlando in the regular season..What is yalls logic behind that?


should be pretty obvious to the logic most people had. Atlanta got whooped 25 PPG last playoffs. you can go by regular season stats, but that left a pretty big dent on peoples picks for the playoffs this year.



GD said:


> i dont disagree but whose a bigger star than lebrick in the east? pierce? allen? they got titles but i dont think they bigger stars than lebrick.


no one's a bigger star than lebron. that has a lot more to do with other things than his play, though. in terms of talent, i've always found Dwayne Wade to be much more superior.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolSpurs


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls in 4 or 5.

Haven't decided yet. Without Hinrich, Hawks are going to have a hell of a time defensively.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im not saying best player in the conference heatwave, im talking biggest star.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I agree with Rawlin, I always found Wade the better play and the rings tell the story as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> im not saying best player in the conference heatwave, im talking biggest star.


Rose is not even a bigger star than Melo let alone LeBron..Not even a ring would change that


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Rose is not even a bigger star than Melo let alone LeBron..Not even a ring would change that


Rose is bigger than Melo. He aint bigger than Lebron yet but this decade is rose's


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers over Dallas in 6
Thunder over Memphis in 5
Bulls over Hawks in 5
Celtics over Heat in 7

Conference Finals look to be fantastic


After the regular season and the Knick's elimination I gotta agree that Rose is the bigger star now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do seeds not matter in the NBA or what?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nah, Derrick Rose talk was outshined for 3/4ths of the year. maybe even 4/5ths. this whole season was Carmelo Anthony first, Derrick Rose being awesome second. Carmelo commanded the regular season like LeBron commanded the off-season. anyone pay attention to NBA news during the All-Star break? it was 80% "here's what Carmelo's doing," and only 20% All-Star talk. Carmelo was the bigger star this year. obviously he isn't the bigger star right now at the moment, cuz his team is eliminated, and right now he's basically irrelevant to the sport. 

pretty hard to dispute Carmelo is a bigger general star though. we're talking about a guy who has been in the league and in front of crowds for almost a decade, and has had a million TV ad spots and various controversy in the past that has surrounded him. Derrick Rose hasn't had all that yet, and is still generally a fresh new face just breaking out. 

however, i do agree that this decade could be Derrick Roses. there's no two ways about it, this guy is frontlining a team that if it can continue to grow, will be seeing top East seeds and future Final appearances. however, rings speak volumes, and if LeBron does end up getting one of those illustrious prizes, don't be surprised to see him stay on top.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's so many people arguing with me saying the NBA's playoff format should be like the NHL's. Like the highest seed will always play the lowest seed through 1st and 2nd round. Like for example, instead of playing the Mavs the Lakers would be playing the Grizzlies.

My take is that if the Grizzlies beat the Spurs doesn't that make them better than the #1 seed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

miami over boston in 7
chicago over atlanta in 6

la over dallas in 5
grizzlies over thunder in 7


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

interested in the grizzlies/thunder series. ta vs perk. celts should win in 5 or 6.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston over Miami in 6
Chicago over Atlanta in 6

Thunder over Grizzlies in 7
Mavericks over Lakers in 7


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago > ATL in 4
Miami > Boston in 7

LAL > DAL in 7
OKC > Memphis in 5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> There's so many people arguing with me saying the NBA's playoff format should be like the NHL's. Like the highest seed will always play the lowest seed through 1st and 2nd round. Like for example, instead of playing the Mavs the Lakers would be playing the Grizzlies.
> 
> My take is that if the Grizzlies beat the Spurs doesn't that make them better than the #1 seed.



It should be like that to reward the teams that actually did well throughout the season. Why have it like that only for the first round? And it is not only the NHL's system, NFL also does it like that because it makes the most sense.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It should be like that to reward the teams that actually did well throughout the season.


teams are awarded for doing well throughout the season by getting home court advantage. one could argue that's a gift enough. 

i don't see what the big deal is. do people also argue the NCAA tournament should work the same way?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd much rather have the Lakers face the Grizzles than the Mavs and have the Mavs have to face the Thunder. HCA means very little when you face a really good team and mostly only matters once a game goes to 7.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that's not really fair to the lower seeds who pull off the upset.

congrats on beating on beating the one, now you have to beat the two. and then possibly the three seed. i think the current format is fine.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn i was hoping for the possibility of a Thunder/Grizzlies Western Conference Championship series 

Chicago over Atlanta in 5
Boston over Miami in 6
Dallas over LA in 7
Thunder over Memphis in 6


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Current format is perfectly fine


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd much rather have the Lakers face the Grizzles than the Mavs and have the Mavs have to face the Thunder. HCA means very little when you face a really good team and mostly only matters once a game goes to 7.


why? the only reason i can think for that is because you're a Lakers fan. 

Grizzlies pulled off a huge upset. the bracket is not built for upsets. the bracket is built for the highest seeded teams to win like they're supposed to. i fail to see why it should cater to the higher seeded teams so much. #1s and #2s already get the home-court advantage and will face a team that has a lower seed than them in the second round no matter what. isn't that a gift enough? by the regular season standards, they are technically facing a team that is not supposed to be as good as them. should they really make it as impossible as they can for a lower seed to get through?

if they're really the best team, it shouldn't matter who they face anyway. i find it a little ridiculous that an 8th seed would pull off this miraculous upset, and then have to go face the #2 seed the next day. to me thats just the league trying its damndest to get the top seeds to go to the Finals. give the upsets some credit and let them do their thing.

system is perfectly fine.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

After all, Memphis did tank their last game to face the Spurs...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My predictions for tomorrow's games

Memphis 95
Thunder 101

Celtics 98
Heat 88


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder in 5
LA in 5
Celtics in 6
Bulls in 6


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

grizzlies in 7
lakers in 7
celtics in 6
bulls in 5


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder in 6 - i think Ibaka and Perk will cause problems like they did against Denver, and as long as Westbrook keeps his shot count in the 10's, and Kevin Durant does his thing, they shouldn't have too much of a problem.

Lakers in 6 - the Mavs may give them some issues, but i just feel the Lakers are a better and more complete team. could easily see this series going to 7 though.

Celtics in 7 - i see this being the toughest match-up. like almost always, rondo is the biggest key to success in this series.

Bulls in 5 - don't see much trouble for the bulls. they're a fantastic defensive team, whereas the Magic was a fantastic defensive guy, and the Hawks don't know how to properly execute an offense, especially without hinrich. they go through a string of badly taken and missed shots from johnson/crawford and derrick rose will make em pay. could also see a sweep.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think there's a strong possibility the Grizzlies knock out Thunder.

Hell, I wouldn't rule out them beating the Lakers or Mavs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This has been a damn interesting game and Memphis has played very good D but it looks like OKC is about to make their run.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

OKC needs to unleash Nate Robinson...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder will lose anytime Westbrook takes more shots than Durant and shots only in the 30s percentage wise


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bench should just stay on the bench, at least give murphy and pavlovic a test run.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really sloppy play from the Celtics in the 1st half.

I love that Rondo's being aggressive but he has to be a lot smarter in what he does. Paul Pierce has been playing like shit, K.G. is playing average, Krstic & Ray Allen have both been playing great though if it wasn't for Ray we'd probably only have like 4 points.

But I absolutely hate that lineup that Doc always puts in the last 3 or 4 minutes of the 1st quarter. It seems like every game he puts Delonte/Ray/Green/Big Baby/Krstic and they always blow the lead or help the team get blown out. Doc has got to be smarter and has to realize that that lineup doesn't work.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congratulations Miami Heat for winning game 1, probably even the series. Celtics are playing like absolute shit.

Flex, I hope the Bulls make it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jeff Van Gundy absolutely loves sucking the Heat's dicks.

Celts aren't playing good but it's still the first half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They need to cover James Jones. The Heat are doing the same thing every single possession, they're having D. Wade or LeBron drove into the paint and either Delonte or Ray Allen rotates off of Jones giving him a wide open three.

God I miss coach Thib & Tony Allen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You'd never know Ray Allen was 35....Best shooter in the game doing what he can but him scoring 40 still wouldn't be enough for the win..Boston is not built for one man shows like that anymore


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lookin like the heats game, didn't expected c's would get this one. delonte did some good things, but tries to do too much for what his talent level is. he overlooks ray(or just doesn't see him) way too often.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> lookin like the heats game, didn't expected c's would get this one. delonte did some good things, but tries to do too much for what his talent level is. he overlooks ray(or just doesn't see him) way too often.


Chico you also have to remember that Rondo has only played like 5 minutes. We were trading leads with them when Rondo was playing, but ever since Rondo went out, that's when they took control. But still I think the Heat are gonna win this one but I still have faith the C's can win the series.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

playing good now, problem arises when the bench comes in.(green)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We need to stop settling for jumpers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bogus flagrant, bench in, game over


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really?? That's a flagrant?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That flagrant completely took us out of the game. We were on a great run and probably gonna retake the lead and then that pussy ass flagrant cost us 5 points. I'm expecting a much stronger performance in game 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even in limited time, Rondo not dominating his matchup against Bibby should be troubling for the Celtics..That's the one matchup on the court that hands down Boston should dominate every game


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bad charge call too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As much as Pierce flops around, I wouldn't mess with a guy who has been stabbed multiple times and still going years later


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how the fuck is that continuation?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Refs are buggin!!! You can't throw Pierce out on that


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

refs think they're bigger than the game, celts win get game 2 no doubt.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao nba refs somehow get worse every year


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

UN....FUCKING...REAL. The NBA has become the biggest pussy sport in America...other than the QB position in the NFL. That was a perfectly good screen but because Pierce was getting a little physical with the poor fucking Heat he's ejected. The NBA is a goddamn joke.

Honestly I am in awe of that decision. Celtics fan or not that is a bad call and a good example of what the league is coming to. Goddamn I'm heated right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I pray for the Bulls and that they don't get treated like this.

Boy it's gonna be funny who's side they're gonna be on against the Lakers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tim Donaghy would've let that one slide.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Exactly why I can't garner up the positive feedback for the NBA. Horrible, horrible officiating. They almost want to zap the intensity from the game. Next to soccer, basketball has been regarded as the softest contact sport. The league trying to regulate foolishness and foul play to this extent is absolutely ridiculous.

That's my small tangent for the day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

RAY RAY! Celts are still in this shit, plenty of time and what a message it would send to win this one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

On another note, if Rondo and KG don't dominate their match ups, Boston wont win this series. They'll need to contribute more heavily than they have thus far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston still has Ray Allen though..If they come back and win...smh lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Notorious, why the fuck does it already say Miami 1-0 in your sig?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Because there's no way the refs won't let Boston comeback.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Disagreed with that. I'll agree that the Heat have been getting the calls this game but it's not impossible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Adding to the fact that we don't have Paul Pierce and everytime the Heat miss a shot a foul is called.

People are trying to compare this to us vs. the Knicks but there were like 2 really horrible calls in the whole series. This is nothing like the Knicks series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now I'm not gonna say that this is the only reason why Boston loss. But this was probably the most significant contribution.

I mean we were down by 6 when they called that horrible J.O. flagrant, we were in the middle of another run and they kicked Pierce out, nearly everytime the Heat miss a shot a foul is called.

I think turnovers also played a major part in the loss. The Heat have 26 points off turnovers.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Adding to the fact that we don't have Paul Pierce and everytime the Heat miss a shot a foul is called.


yea but miami played much better than them and won the game in the first half. i mean the officiating hasn't been great but they lost b/c no one but ray played well in first half.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This game pissed me off more than any game since Patriots/Giants of '07 aka the game that never happened.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm so heated right now it's pathetic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As bad as Boston looked, Miami still couldn't put them away...Not a good sign..Bosh playing scared wasn't a good sign either..We shall see how game 2 goes..I think Miami will get drilled but that depends if Pierce is allowed to play though


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

c'mon guys, there were a few bad calls in there, but they didn't deserve the game. they'll bounce back


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Now I'm not gonna say that this is the only reason why Boston loss. But this was probably the most significant contribution.


nope. Rajon Rondo doing nothing for 25 of his 32 minutes was the most significant contribution. the Heat shooting 47% from the field was another one. refs were third, maybe. 

whoever the poster was who said this before was me was right: Rondo and KG don't win their match-ups (mainly Rondo), this series won't be theirs. Bosh and Bibby weren't huge factors, but neither were KG and Rondo. that can't happen again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Calls had nothing to do with why they lost, but as bad as Boston played the game being as close and in a way competitive for so long should concern Miami


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yo i just checked the box score, baby -21, j.o +2. fuck u doc. baby lover


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> c'mon guys, there were a few bad calls in there, but they didn't deserve the game. they'll bounce back


Thanks for having a realistic view on the game. It's definitely refreshing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I pray for the Bulls and that they don't get treated like this.
> 
> Boy it's gonna be funny who's side they're gonna be on against the Lakers.


The Lakers get the same type of calls the Celtics do, so don't act as if the officials side with us more than they do with the Celtics.

And no matter who the Heat face they will always get the most calls because when Lebron/Wade drive the lane it and miss, they almost always call the foul.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> c'mon guys, there were a few bad calls in there, but they didn't deserve the game. they'll bounce back


The only reason I'm pissed is because it seemed like everytime we made a run and were within 5-6 points the refs fucked us over.

1st with the Jermaine O'Neal flagrant that cost us 5 points.
2nd the whole Paul Pierce fiasco.
Now the third time we made a run it was stopped because of Rondo making bad passes and playing like shit.

I'll agree with you guys when you said Rondo & K.G. need to dominate their matchups to win. I do expect a different, motivated team for game 2.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the refs fucked you over? you are the CELTICS. you should be the last fanbase complaining about bad ref calls


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Please tell me the last time the Celtics were going against another team and arguably the team's best player got ejected for someone grabbing his neck and pulling him down and getting mad cause someone tried to run him over. Please tell me when someone was called for a flagrant because they bumped into a player from the Celtics.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the celtics and lakers always get calls their way, quit being a fucking baby about it it was just the first game of the series


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't say much about the Lakers, but I've never seen the Celtics get calls like that since I've been watching.

And so what if it was the first game of the series, it's still a playoff game, and had some of those fouls not been called, the Celtics probably would've came back.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

celtics may not get calls LIKE that, but they get calls in their favor, more than usual


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers, Heat, and Celtics, and some other elite teams, usually have the calls go in their favor and when a call could go either way, like when a ball goes out of bounds, they usually up with the ball.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> And so what if it was the first game of the series, it's still a playoff game, and had some of those fouls not been called, the Celtics probably would've came back.


LOL @ probably. you guys played a bad game. you'd be lucky if when the celtics had finished their comebacks they would have stayed there.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the game was played in miami, so miami got the calls. when it's played in boston, the celts will get em.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> LOL @ probably. you guys played a bad game. you'd be lucky if when the celtics had finished their comebacks they would have stayed there.


The Celtics were on a 12-0 run IIRC before the flagrant on J.O. that cost them 5 points and completely killed their rhythm & momentum.

I probably shouldn't have said the probably would've won but I know they would've made it a much much closer back and forth game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

BRB. giving up 30 points to James Jones.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics were on a 12-0 run IIRC before the flagrant on J.O. that cost them 5 points and completely killed their rhythm & momentum.
> 
> I probably shouldn't have said the probably would've won but I know they would've made it a much much closer back and forth game.


no offense (well, actually i don't care, but anyway), you don't know jack shit. you don't. you don't because it didn't happen. maybe it would have, but saying you KNOW is ridiculous. you don't know things that don't happen. you don't know things that don't happen that didn't have a 100% chance of happening. did it take steam out of your team? sure. but who's to say something else might have happened if that flagrant didn't that would have taken steam out of your team? in an alternate universe, who's to say LeBron doesn't come down on a possession and hit an and one three-pointer? 

and of course it goes the other way. but nothing like that is certain. 

the fact is you guys played a bad game overall. to have a much closer back and forth game, you need more than some runs. i didn't see that type of play in you guys. generating runs, while not easy, is certainly easier than getting that run, and then staying consistent enough to win the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tuesday is game 2 for Heat/Celtics & Gizz/Thunder..Game 3 not until Saturday..That's gonna suck for me because those are the main 2 series I wanna see unfold..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll admit the 1st half was horrible basketball but we did not play bad in the 2nd half, Paul Pierce had 17 in the 3rd, Rondo finally played, adding to the fact that we outscored them in the 2nd half. But the 1st half was so bad that we couldn't comeback.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Tuesday is game 2 for Heat/Celtics & Gizz/Thunder..Game 3 not until Saturday..That's gonna suck for me because those are the main 2 series I wanna see unfold..


No games on Thursday is pretty disappointing. I always look forward to those games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tonight it begins.

i'm expecting the bulls to spank the shit out of the hawks tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Bulls will sweep especially since Kirk won't be playing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sac town gets another year to try and keep the team. I hope they're able to do it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just realized Hawks have little depth at the guard position..That being said, if Crawford & Johnson get going, Bulls will be in trouble


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can see Kemba Walker running the point for them or Terrence Jones running the 3.

They need to draft a good PG or SF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's some stats for Bulls fans out there:

Luol Deng (-10), Carlos Boozer (-9), Joakim Noah (-10), Keith Bogans (-7), & Derrick Rose (-10). Meanwhile, Kyle Korver (+6), Taj Gibson (+5), Omer Asik (+5), Ronnie Brewer (+1), & C.J. Watson (+5)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

typical celtics fan


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol @ +/- stats after a quarter and a half. let's wait till the end of the game for that crap/bullshit.

like Heatwave said, if Johnson & Crawford can stay hot throughout the entire game, Bulls will be in trouble. however, too many times i've seen Johnson and Crawford self-destruct themselves by taking awful shots, so we'll see if they can avoid that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose really has been playing terrible so far in the playoffs. He has been great in the clutch, but overall he is shooting terrible and not getting as many assists as he was in the season. Trying to go to the line and easy FTs is a good thing, but he also has to hit is other shit and make FGs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

josh smith is terrible tonight. and taking some tough shots.

and al horford is entirely too quiet for the hawks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Josh Smith has been playing bad, he hasn't been having good shot selection. Since when is he a jumpshooter?

I trust Horford's jumpshot more than Smith's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really that was a flagrant? I only saw the replay in slow-mo but that didn't look like a flagrant unless he grabbed his jersey, then it's a definite flagrant.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Really that was a flagrant? I only saw the replay in slow-mo but that didn't look like a flagrant unless he grabbed his jersey, then it's a definite flagrant.


wut? unless he grabbed his jersey?

you can't wrap your arm around someone's head. has nothing to do with grabbing a jersey. you can't hook a player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ I didn't see that part. I must've looked at it too late or something but yeah that was a definite technical.

I just can't see the Bulls losing. Say what you want about D. Rose's playing in the first 3 and a half quarters in some of these games in the playoffs but when it comes down to crunch time, he's been damn near unstoppable. I've got a feeling D. Rose is gonna go into beast mode sometime in this quarter and the Hawks won't be able to recover from it...that is unless JJ or Jamal Crawford get ridiculously hot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls have been sloppy so far this quarter but I just still can't see them losing tonight.

Edit: Uh-oh! 12 point lead. Who knows?

My question is who's the bigger underdog the Grizzlies or the Hawks?

There's a lot more people who think to the Grizzlies will beat OKC compared to Hawks to Bulls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He wasn't trying to grab his face..He was getting undercut and just stuck his arm out..Should've been a foul on the guy undecutting him that lead to the flagrant


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

level of concern right now: 11

WTF is going on!?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose really has been playing terrible so far in the playoffs. He has been great in the clutch, but overall he is shooting terrible and not getting as many assists as he was in the season. Trying to go to the line and easy FTs is a good thing, but he also has to hit is other shit and make FGs.


Nah. Games 1, 2, and 5 he was superb.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

finally thibs brings in korver.

the hawks have been doing a great job of crashing down onto rose, forcing him into passing out. only problem, he isn't kicking out to a shooter.

at least with Korver on the floor, the HAwks can't leave him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

His shooting percentage still has been deplorable, and its under .40% so far in the playoffs and that just doesn't happen in 2 games. Once again, in the clutch he has been unstoppable and done very well, other than that they he has been very inconsistent with his shots.


Hawks may have a better record and done better in the regular season than the Grizzles, but they are the bigger underdog since there is almost no one that thinks they can beat the Bulls.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He stared out way too passive tonight (specifically the 1st QT), didn't assert his will on the game until the 3rd. Defense on him has been good but Rose has had plenty of makeable looks. Johnson is hot - bailing them out of everything and killing Chicago's runs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

game.

pathetic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> His shooting percentage still has been deplorable, and its under .40% so far in the playoffs and that just doesn't happen in 2 games. Once again, in the clutch he has been unstoppable and done very well, other than that they he has been very inconsistent with his shots.
> 
> 
> *Hawks may have a better record and done better in the regular season than the Grizzles, but they are the bigger underdog since there is almost no one that thinks they can beat the Bulls.*


That's exactly what I was thinking. I'll be honest once I found out Hinrich would be out for the whole series, I thought the Hawks would get swept. It looks like they're gonna win this one.

And finally, Joe Johnson is playing like he somewhat deserves that $120 mil. Still doesn't deserve it though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Chicago: Indiana isn't walkin through that door


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bulls have had six games, and have looked like their regular season team only once thus far.

not good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

HAWKS

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em (for the playoffs).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> His shooting percentage still has been deplorable, and its under .40% so far in the playoffs and that just doesn't happen in 2 games. Once again, in the clutch he has been unstoppable and done very well, other than that they he has been very inconsistent with his shots.
> 
> 
> Hawks may have a better record and done better in the regular season than the Grizzles, but they are the bigger underdog since there is almost no one that thinks they can beat the Bulls.


I don't know what else you can expect from him. 33 PPG, ball-handler scorer, can't really play off the ball effectively. Guys who dominate the ball can be schemed against.

Besides efficiency, he's been sensational. It's difficult to be efficient when the only player who performed adequately was Kyle Korver. Deng played good in the last two games and I suppose to a lesser extent Noah but you get my drift. I don't think statistics tell the full story.



Heat Wave said:


> Dear Chicago: Indiana isn't walkin through that door


Go away, Jemele Hill.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

luckily, i dont think Joe Johnson will average 35 a game this series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Next time I find out Dick Stockton is doing the play-by-play, I'm muting my TV. Every bit as awful as Stacey King.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I see what you're saying Flex, because other than Korver and Deng, no one can really shoot on the Bulls. My biggest peeve with Rose is that he shoots too many threes and has not shot effectively from since early in the season.

Rose looks like he just sprained his ankle in the pointless less seconds, which can't be good for the next game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fucking christ. please tell me derrick rose just didn't get hurt in garbage time.

this night blows.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wait, hawks won? wish i watched this instead of raw.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I see what you're saying Flex, because other than Korver and Deng, no one can really shoot on the Bulls. My biggest peeve with Rose is that he shoots too many threes and has not shot effectively from since early in the season.
> 
> Rose looks like he just sprained his ankle in the pointless less seconds, which can't be good for the next game.


I agree. Everything you say has merit and are legitimate concerns. Far less impressive than they've been throughout the regular season (including Rose).


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose has definitely taken too many 3's in the playoffs. taken too many jumpers in general imo. maybe he has to, i didn't watch much of the pacers/bulls series, but i did hear he wasn't getting much offensive help.

what happened to Dengs game though? Deng was stroking in the beginning but he only took 12 shots throughout the entire game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck yeah Mavs, if you wanna give us 4 points at the end of the quarter and give us all the momentum and a 9 point then you deserve to lose.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs have significant edge in bench points but LA has significant edge in free throws..One of those things is gonna be dagger for the other team this series


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs aren't going to win the series with their bench, I'll tell you that much. Watching Dirk and Kobe hit these difficult shots is incredible, great game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I now see why Chuck likes the Mavs in this series , but without Caron I just can't see them pulling it off..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I like how Kidd can hold onto Bryant the hold time during a play and not get a foul called on him when he falls while doing the same type of little push that Pau did to Dirk. The one on Pau was clearly a foul and so was Kidd's


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Terry's foul on Odom at the end of the half turned out to be big late..Team bailed him out


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

great game. refs were really good for once but i hated the call on gasol with how much they let both teams get away with down the stretch.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What the hell was Gasol thinking when he fouled Dirk?



> Mavs aren't going to win the series with their bench, I'll tell you that much. Watching Dirk and Kobe hit these difficult shots is incredible, great game.


The big problem with the Lakers I see is that they rely too much in Kobe. Even Kobe can only do so much. You have to find that 2nd or 3rd player that can try and make that clutch shot or take over a game when it counts.

Dirk and Kobe will always play at a high level, but it will come down to the others. And, I give a slight edge to Dallas bench.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Foul on Dirk was ticky tack but Kobe wasn't fouled at all..That being said, it is a bit of surprise because Dallas especially Dirk really wasn't getting any calls...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Foul on Dirk was ticky tack but Kobe wasn't fouled at all..That being said, it is a bit of surprise because Dallas especially Dirk really wasn't getting any calls...



Yeah that move Kidd did on Kobe was not a foul, just good job by Kidd and a idiotic turnover and foul by Gasol. What is going on with Gasol in the playoffs?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe the soft stuff is getting to him..One thing for media to say it, another for other players to


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> What the hell was Gasol thinking when he fouled Dirk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pau really needs to step up and provide at least 20 PPG in the playoffs, otherwise Kobe's great games will mean nothing. Artest also can't go happy with his shots and needs to tone it down when he is as cold as he was. Bench production only means so much to a team, but the starters are the ones that need to produce.



HeatWave said:


> Foul on Dirk was ticky tack but Kobe wasn't fouled at all..That being said, it is a bit of surprise because Dallas especially Dirk really wasn't getting any calls...


Kidd did basically the exact same thing that Pau did to Dirk. It was a foul. I'm not saying that is why we lost, because Kobe had a good chance to it hit that three in the end, but it sure the hell didn't help out our chances.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq scheduled to come back for game 3..I'll be very interested in seeing how quick he can get back in the loop and how his return will effect Boston's offense since they liked getting him involved early in games


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Shaq scheduled to come back for game 3..I'll be very interested in seeing how quick he can get back in the loop and how his return will effect Boston's offense since they liked getting him involved early in games


Well I can only see good coming out of it. Rondo & Shaq have amazing chemistry and Rondo was at his best when Shaq was playing. The only thing I hope is that they don't rush his return again and get him reinjured.

I am shocked that the Lakers lost. From what I've heard Kobe had 40 and almost hit the gamewinner but was fouled.

I also find it interesting that Kobe shoots a career 28% in clutch situations in the postseason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol who said Kobe was fouled on the shot? He had a wide open shot that looked like it was going in but in hit the rim and bounced out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If we want to play better than we cannot play like we did in the 2nd quarter. I don't know why Doc took Delonte & Green out and put in Rondo & Pierce, Delonte & Jeff were playing much better.

I'm trying my hardest to have faith & confidence but I just don't think the Celtics will win this series. They have not been playing like champions or a motivated team.

Congratulations to Derrick Rose for winning MVP. Not like nobody saw it coming though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love this series...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

of course the one time i want boston to win a series..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Talk about it. It's disappointing to watch how far we've fallen off with our play. It's rebuilding time for us.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron just fucking trucked Rondo. I appreciate the ref for making the right call though.....wait.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

tonight we see what green's made of. something soft i'm guessing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Lebron just fucking trucked Rondo. I appreciate the ref for making the right call though.....wait.


Naw I saw the replay it looked like a flop.



shutupchico said:


> tonight we see what green's made of. something soft i'm guessing


Green has being doing good but the refs should've replayed that last Green turnover, it looked like James Jones got a hand on it. K.G. & Rondo both had great 3Q's hopefully they can continue it into the 4Q. Also hoping that Doc brings Jermaine back in and keeps Fat Mamba out. But knowing Doc that won't happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I'd rather Doc play Troy Murphy than Krstic.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

krstic turned into a total stiff. thinking they can still pull this out, they're the celtics.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i fuckin hate baby a lot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And that's the ballgame.

It's so sad to see us decline this much. We need to win both in Boston and hopefully game 5 in Miami.

And Doc Rivers is a fucking idiot. Fat Mamba is basically giving Miami the game and he's keepin em in there. Put J.O. in!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston NEEDS Shaq...Badly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's a fun fact:

The Heat have gone to the free throw their line 5 out of their last 7 possessions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Celtics look terrible. The Sixers put up a better fight than this.

I would like to apologize to everyone on WF for all the shit talking I've done for this team. They don't deserve it.

And I'd also like to thank Fat Mamba for killing all of our offensive momentum.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it sucks, and doc should be fired for even letting baby step on the court, but it's not over yet. all the heat did was defend their court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> it sucks, and doc should be fired for even letting baby step on the court, but it's not over yet. all the heat did was defend their court.


I'm trying my hardest to be confident. But I just can't. This team looks unmotivated, unfocused, old, and out of place. I mean come on, Philly put up a better fight than us.

But yes if I could blame anyone I'm blaming Doc. He keeps Glen Davis in who is a ballhog, sucks, and is fat and Chico did you see J.O. & Doc arguing on the sideline when Fat Mamba blew like 4 layups in a row and Doc still wouldn't put J.O. in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami keeps playin like THIS then the title is theirs..Nobody can beat them when they are this locked in

and father time's hitlist is shrinking...Boston still hanging on by a thread and Lakers right behind them..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If we want to win in Boston this can't happen again:

Miami FTA - 36
Boston FTA - 22.

We have to get + in FTA or I can't see us winning.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if wade and lebron are gonna take turns scoring 35+ ppgs we have no shot in this series. we should have kept ta


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm trying my hardest to be confident. But I just can't. This team looks unmotivated, unfocused, old, and out of place. I mean come on, Philly put up a better fight than us.
> 
> But yes if I could blame anyone I'm blaming Doc. He keeps Glen Davis in who is a ballhog, sucks, and is fat and Chico did you see J.O. & Doc arguing on the sideline when Fat Mamba blew like 4 layups in a row and Doc still wouldn't put J.O. in.


yup, doc is fuckin nuts, that's all u can really say about that. he has some weird emotional attachment to baby that clouds his vision, that or he truly is an awful coach, and thinks he gives the the best chance to win. any way u look at it, he's awful for playing him. i mean, he's only one guy, and their is other reasons they're losing, this is just inexcusable though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glen Davis was -21 last game and -14 this game :lmao

you don't see many bench players that effective in being a cancer to their team on the court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big Baby is killing our squad. The game was decided when the score was 80-80. At that point, D-Wade hit a 3, Big Baby blew a layup, Miami scored again, Big Baby blew a layup, Miami missed a shot, Big Baby didn't even try to box out Joel Anthony or go for the rebound and Anthony got the O-reb and passed out to LeBron for a 3 and after that we never recovered

Fuck Big Baby. Danny Ainge better not resign him after this season. But better yet fuck Danny Ainge too! He can go to hell too.

Sign Von Wafer over T.A. man get the f outta here.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ta was hurt that nate robinson was offered more money i think, and rightfully so(him being hurt). the trade has killed them, as well as baby obviously.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Someone just drew a great comparison.

They compared Danny Ainge to Joe Dumars. Both had a great championship core and they both broke it up over a horrible trade, as a result Detroit went from a championship contender every year to a lottery team. And with the way Danny Ainge has been going, it seems as if that's the C's direction.



shutupchico said:


> ta was hurt that nate robinson was offered more money i think, and rightfully so(him being hurt). the trade has killed them, as well as baby obviously.


I remember reading an article somewhere (I think it was RealGM) that Tony Allen left the C's also because he was tired of being in the big 3's shadow and that he wanted to make a name for himself.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ta said a bunch of different things, i don't believe the shadow story though. i think he was loyal but hurt by the fact they lowballed him considering his value to the team as the defensive stopper, offering this idiot chucker more than him. and that is a good comparison, if they end up losing.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics feeling the HEAT 

I only want Grizzlies to win if they take it all in the finals, just to make everyone's jaw drop and go wtf ahah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh you're a Heat fan too?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

who exactly are you rooting for if the Bulls and the Heat play each other?

not flaming, just curious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Are you talking to me or Canadian?

If you're talking to me then I'm going for the Bulls.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hes talking to the guy that roots for every nba team over .500


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> I only want Grizzlies to win if they take it all in the finals


who else cried when they read this


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Are you talking to me or Canadian?
> 
> If you're talking to me then I'm going for the Bulls.


haha i was talking to Canadian, i know you'd go for the Bulls. i'm pretty sure all of us would, unless one of us is a Heat fan. i don't know anyone who isn't a Heat fan who supports them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook & Durant = Marbury & Garnett?

Shoot I don't mind seeing guys like LeBron, Bosh, Juwuan and others get their 1st ring, just like I didn't mind seeing the Boston big 3 get theirs..Never had an issue with the Heat franchise personally


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I mind seeing Bosh getting his first ring. He is an overpaid, overrated piece of shit. Him thinking of himself as a superstar is even more laughable. At least Wade's/Lebron's arrogance comes from them being very talented and being some of the best players in the world.

And I personally would rather have a Hawks/Grizzle finals than see the Heat in there, so Boston better pull their shit together.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Oh you're a Heat fan too?


Oh you're mad cause your team is probably going to get swept?



Rawlin said:


> who exactly are you rooting for if the Bulls and the Heat play each other?
> 
> not flaming, just curious.


Heat lol, I'm not really a Bulls fan, they're just 1 of the 4 teams from the East that I picked to make a bet with my friend.



GD said:


> hes talking to the guy that roots for every nba team over .500


Oh that's totally correct, considering Golden State & Toronto are my favorite teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've been bashing the referees but I should give the officials in last night's Memphis/OKC game praise. That was a great example on how basketball should be sanctioned. Take note, David Stern.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For anyone who hasn't seen it:



Derrick Rose MVP Speech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed6FnJpy89I


How can you not love this kid? So humble.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Oh you're mad cause your team is probably going to get swept?


No. Why are you trying to change the subject



> Oh that's totally correct, considering Golden State & Toronto are my favorite teams.


If they're your favorite teams then why do you have a Heat avatar & sig?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No. Why are you trying to change the subject
> 
> 
> 
> If they're your favorite teams then why do you have a Heat avatar & sig?


I believe he was using those two as examples of teams he likes that weren't good.

The hell is the big problem with liking a few teams?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why was CP3 courtside last night with a Yankee cap on though?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

maybe he thought he'd look good as miami's point guard


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I believe he was using those two as examples of teams he likes that weren't good.
> 
> The hell is the big problem with liking a few teams?



Its not just that, but I won't explain because I don't want to get banned in this thread over it.

I will say I find liking multiple teams as bad as being a bandwagon fan because you with multiple teams you're able to just start cheering for the ones that are doing good while the others are doing bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and he signed on with that Carter guy too..Maybe he is making a play to join up with them..If so, dont do it like that though..Just looks sorta bad imo

Hmmm..I'll go with Bulls & Mavs tonight..Out of all 4 teams I think Mavs needs to win the most though..If they wanna get that choke,soft,mentally weak rep completely removed, they gotta win or at least have come down to the last possession..If they get drummed tonight, it's deja vu


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at Heat getting Paul. There is almost no way unless they trade Bosh and that would leave them without any type of post except for guys that are all really tall.


Lakers got play like the Lakers tonight if they want to win. Which means no soft shit and less of Artest on offense. Get it inside and exploit the Mav's lack of size.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its not just that, but I won't explain because I don't want to get banned in this thread over it.
> 
> I will say I find liking multiple teams as bad as being a bandwagon fan because you with multiple teams you're able to just start cheering for the ones that are doing good while the others are doing bad.


So you don't like it because they have something to be happy about?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat are the only squad CP3 would go to for less money imo...and the fact that Miami's big 3 did take less, it wouldn't surprise me..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We have all been over this. Canadian is properly ridiculed for his fan-boyism, slash prisoner of the moment outlook on sports. I would try to ignore it or look past it, guys.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm going to be blunt... Rose is playing horribly. 3 TO's, 0/2 in the first 3 minutes; let Teague create a couple of plays off the dribble. Luckily, that floater from the right baseline got him going where he hit his next 3 FG's and had an And-1. After, another poor decision of getting caught in the air following trying to show Crawford up by all this fancy dribbling. Not to mention, the Hawks are sagging off. *1/4 jumpers*.

The saving grace for Bulls' fans is that they didn't come out with low energy today. You can tell they want this one. Defense is collapsing way too much, they just don't look to be the same team they were prior to the Indiana series.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Oh that's totally correct, considering Golden State & Toronto are my favorite teams.


Oh so you root for every team over .500 and Golden State, and toronto? oh and the clippers too!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its not just that, but I won't explain because I don't want to get banned in this thread over it.
> 
> I will say I find liking multiple teams as bad as being a bandwagon fan because you with multiple teams you're able to just start cheering for the ones that are doing good while the others are doing bad.


Okay so what you're saying is I shouldn't watch the playoffs and support other teams because the teams I like most aren't in it? Are you fucking retarded or something? The reason you don't explain is not because you want to avoid getting banned from the thread, it's because you have nothing to explain. Stop trying to take out your fucking real life insecurities on me.

& GD just shut up and stop already, the jokes fucking old.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I recall Notorious being one of the guys telling everyone to stop with the calling you a bandwagoner and shit, and now that Boston is jobbing to Miami, he's bringing it up again, calling you a bandwagoner. Interesting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I recall Notorious being one of the guys telling everyone to stop with the calling you a bandwagoner and shit, and now that Boston is jobbing to Miami, he's bringing it up again, calling you a bandwagoner. Interesting.


I asked him a question, wasn't trying to insult him or anything, and he started acting like a little bitch about it. So I simply asked him if the Raptors & Warriors are your favorite teams then why is your sig & avatar all about the Miami Heat and your sig saying something like Heat & Bulls 2011.

I also recall you being one of the guys calling him a bandwagoner and now you're trying to defend him.

The Bulls needed this win tonight, but damn the Chicago crowd was giving Boozer hell all night.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I asked him a question, wasn't trying to insult him or anything, and he started acting like a little bitch about it. So I simply asked him if the Raptors & Warriors are your favorite teams then why is your sig & avatar all about the Miami Heat and your sig saying something like Heat & Bulls 2011.
> 
> I also recall you being one of the guys calling him a bandwagoner and now you're trying to defend him.
> 
> The Bulls needed this win tonight, but damn the Chicago crowd was giving Boozer hell all night.


Clearly you were trying to be funny with your stupid sarcastic question. He isn't even trying to defend me, nowhere in there was he like "lay off Canadian, who cares if he likes more then 1 team", neither was it implied anywhere in his sentence. All he did was make a precise point.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

its not even a joke at this rate, its just sad


YEAH BULLS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Clearly you were trying to be funny with your stupid sarcastic question. He isn't even trying to defend me, nowhere in there was he like "lay off Canadian, who cares if he likes more then 1 team", neither was it implied anywhere in his sentence. All he did was make a precise point.


Honestly bro, like no bs. I didn't know you liked the Heat, I never payed much attention to your sig or avatar until like today when someone brought it up either Rawlin or GD. I may have said it in a sarcastic way cause I was a still pissed at the Celtics loss but I wasn't trying to diss you. So chill out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Okay so what you're saying is I shouldn't watch the playoffs and support other teams because the teams I like most aren't in it? Are you fucking retarded or something? The reason you don't explain is not because you want to avoid getting banned from the thread, it's because you have nothing to explain. Stop trying to take out your fucking real life insecurities on me.
> 
> & GD just shut up and stop already, the jokes fucking old.



Well, you decided to insult me for no reason so now I might as well explain. You know what makes you the so pathetic as a fan? The fact you switched teams during the season. That proves that you ain't loyal at all and just call yourself a fan to any team you like. At least bandwagon fans stay loyal to one team and don't just cheer for half the fucking NBA like you do. And lol @ the real life insecurities, I have none and that has nothing to do with this conversation at all. Notorious he wasn't a "fan" until the playoffs started, which just proves that he will just cheer for the best teams. Like both the Bulls and the Heat, wtf is that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs are for real..They're not playing around..I'm impressed


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Heat are the only squad CP3 would go to for less money imo...and the fact that Miami's big 3 did take less, it wouldn't surprise me..


he'd go to New York for less money. but he might not even have to, if they don't get too heavily screwed over all this new bargaining stuff. they'll have massive cap money. 



notorious_187 said:


> Honestly bro, like no bs. I didn't know you liked the Heat, I never payed much attention to your sig or avatar until like today when someone brought it up either Rawlin or GD. I may have said it in a sarcastic way cause I was a still pissed at the Celtics loss but I wasn't trying to diss you. So chill out.


get out son, i've never been one to bring it up, i couldn't care less. i just asked the gentlemen who he'd want to win if he bulls and heat faced off. good for him for liking multiple teams.

people in general seem to take this thread too seriously sometimes.


good work Mavericks, nice to see you guys actually playing for real this year. wouldn't mind seeing them get a Finals appearance, just to see what they can do.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers could not hit three's for shit in this game tonight. Mavs playing well tonight isn't surprising me more than LA failing as bad as they did, and yet I still believe they'll pull this series off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs are hardly playing well, its more the Lakers playing terrible. Not like they shot very well this game or anything. We didn't hit any threes until garbage time, we missed half our FTs, and Phil did a terrible job with the matchups. Why the fuck was Odom and Blake on for so long? There is no reason to go small if they go small, especially if we would do better with our normal lineup.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Artest is gonna get suspended..Lakers are gonna be out of here in 5 or less


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate to fucking say it but Chuck was right, Mavs are the best team in Texas. Spurs disappointed bad, and it's time for the Mavs to run with it. I can't stand Cuban, but lets go Mavs.

Btw, Artest is an idiot, and always will be.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

These two times are just playing for the right to get beat by the GRIZZLIES.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am going to be pissed if the Heat get an NBA championship, over the past 7 years the only thing I have wished for (aside from Laker championships) is that Lebron doesn't get a ring. If the Lakers don't make it to the finals, it will be easy pickings for the Heat.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum just said the Lakers have "trust issues" in an interview. :lmao

And Artest is about to get suspended.

LOLakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^He won't get suspended for putting his hand on someone's face.

Bynum really shouldn't be our best big man, especially on offense. Where the fuck art thou Pau? I really feel sorry for Kobe as of right now, him and Bynum are both putting all their effort into these games and yet everyone around them is failing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> I hate to fucking say it but Chuck was right, Mavs are the best team in Texas. Spurs disappointed bad, and it's time for the Mavs to run with it. I can't stand Cuban, but lets go Mavs.
> 
> Btw, Artest is an idiot, and always will be.


I csn't stand Cuban either. I can barely stand Jerry Jones but that's another thread.

Still I'm pretty shocked the Mavs are up 2-0. Shit's far from over though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^He won't get suspended for putting his hand on someone's face.
> 
> Bynum really shouldn't be our best big man, especially on offense. Where the fuck art thou Pau? I really feel sorry for Kobe as of right now, him and Bynum are both putting all their effort into these games and yet everyone around them is failing.


putting his hand on someones face :lmao

We'll see.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

putting hand in face = clothesline? 

that's interesting.

:lmao watching the replay, he knees Odom right in the nuts. what a fucking idiot, and what a pointless play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ron gave the smallest guy on the floor a Dwight Howard sized shot to the grill..Compound that with Bynum's comments and Kobe likely to take 45 shots next game = a quick demise

Father time is greedy..Trying to ether Spurs,Celtics & Lakers on the big stage basically all at once...my goodness

I know it's early, but a Heat/Mavs sequel would be interesting to me


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

another poor performance from the bulls. luckily, the hawks played worse.

this is really concerning. the bulls have shortened their bench, and the starters just aren't scoring enough. i knew the bulls bench provided a lot, but it's really starting to show. bulls need a complete team effort to win these games but in this type of environment, you cannot give them that much time.

if the bulls want to advance, boozer and deng are going to need to do more.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the Hawks would be fairing a lot better in general if Josh Smith just wasn't shooting. or at least shooting something other than what he is. all these terrible shots by him really takes his team out of the game, the main scorers take enough bad shots themselves. he's supposed to be one of their more consistent guys, but he hasn't been strong at all in these playoffs.

the Hawks are going to live and die by Johnson/Crawford. Crawford played terrible last night so they lost, and Johnson was really only a mild factor. i don't see these two playing stellar enough to win four games against the Bulls.

Bulls need to feed Boozer more or something. they may not need him to get past the Hawks, but please, if they think they can come at Miami with this pathetic offense, they'll get destroyed. it will be interesting to see Bosh go up against Boozer, as i find both of them generally good players but overrated.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> putting hand in face = clothesline?


Lex Luger must've been proud when he saw his running forearm used on someone

One thing that bothers me about that situation is nobody on Dallas did or said anything..Just stood there..So much for having a teammates back, especially after the game he had


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*HEAT!! sweep the C's *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago should get past ATL, even if they carry over their quality of play from the Indiana series into this series. ATL is not good enough to make them pay for their inefficiencies. 

I would love to see Thibs' play Asik over Thomas but it's becoming more discernible that he doesn't trust Asik yet. Rose has to step it up, Teague is close to outplaying him (even though it may not be fair saying that considering Rose creates every single play when Teague has the luxury of letting Johnson or Crawford do so).

All these looming questions have an ominous feel to them. I have no confidence that they will beat either Boston or Miami now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Da Alliance said:


> *HEAT!! sweep the C's *


No way Boston goes out like that...No way


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Lex Luger must've been proud when he saw his running forearm used on someone
> 
> One thing that bothers me about that situation is nobody on Dallas did or said anything..Just stood there..So much for having a teammates back, especially after the game he had


Yea that bothers me too! For fuck sake little jj is trying his ass off and he gets closelined by artest and the mavs players just kinda watch. Get up in that sumbitches face and have your teammates back! No wonder everyone calls the mavs soft.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't see any chance of a sweep. shaq will return game 3, he has to. hopefully this will all but eliminate baby's minutes, and will make wade and bron take a lot more jumpers.. the celts problem though is they just have no good on ball perimeter defenders. the only series that effects them in is this one. ray, pierce, green, give me a break, they're not defenders.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers bench is so horrendous against Dallas. Dallas as a whole is a much better team.

Plus, the Lakers needs to get away from the 3 pointers cause that is not their game.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pissed at the Lakers, especially the god awful bench. Was a great run though, 3 straight Finals appearances and 2 straight championships. If we cannot make the (now) miracle comeback and somehow beat the Mavs, it would be a terrible send off for Phil with him leaving coaching with an odd 11 championships. Would've been a great story if the Lakers won this year; 4th three-peat for Phil, Lakers tie Celts in championships, and Kobe/Fish tie MJ in rings. 

So disappointing ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doc Rivers has confirmed that Shaq will play in game 3. I personally am happier that BBD won't be playing center anymore than Shaq being back.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's funny how the Heat look good now with every other team in the East falling over. At this rate we're gonna get a Heat/Grizzlies final, and just to make it even more fucked up, the Grizzlies are going to win it all.

That's not a serious prediction, but imagined if it happened.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat going through the Celtics is an accomplishment within itself...

Bulls & Lakers coming into the playoffs presumably having the easiest roads to the conference finals and looking shakey doesn't take away imo from the Heat still looking good..Or Memphis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> putting hand in face = clothesline?
> 
> that's interesting.
> 
> :lmao watching the replay, he knees Odom right in the nuts. what a fucking idiot, and what a pointless play.



That was not a clothesline. I saw it again and it was a legit smack in the face, but not a clothesline.

If we can't win as a team, maybe Kobe should try going in his 2005-07 beast mode.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he's suspended. So you were wrong. 

Lmao at LA fans in denial right now. The team's a mess, they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes, I was wrong, sadly. 

Aren't you a team of Detroit? No idea why you would anyone elses team a mess considering the shit wrong with your team. No idea what's wrong with having confidence in your team, especially when they're as good as the Lakers are.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The way the playoffs are going this will only be the 2nd Finals series in 12 years to not for feature the Celtics, Lakers, or Spurs.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yes, I was wrong, sadly.
> 
> Aren't you a team of Detroit? No idea why you would anyone elses team a mess considering the shit wrong with your team. No idea what's wrong with having confidence in your team, especially when they're as good as the Lakers are.


I wasn't talking about you specifically. I just have a lot of die hard Lakers friends, and it's funny to lol at them since they had SOOO much confidence.

So the Pistons suck right now, that means I can't lol at some of the Lakers fans I know? There's nothing wrong with having confidence in your team, but the Lakers are a mess. They have guys on their team cheap shotting the other team and getting suspended, and have young guys like Andrew Bynum saying they have "trust issues" in interviews. These are the champions of the last two years we're talking about here. Complete MESS. I'll LOL at that all I want.

As for Pistons, they have nothing to do with this convo. They're irrelevant right now. This is the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So are you saying that you didn't think the Lakers were one of the clear favorites to win the finals before? I'm pretty sure Laker fans have a good reason to be very confident in the Lakers' ability to win a championship.

I don't really see how you were laughing at the Laker fans you know by bringing it up here. Trust me when I say that they will probably be loling at you if Lakers manage a comeback. You're ignorant to say that the Lakers don't stand a chance because they're down two game, if it was three games then I would agree that they have a slim chance, but two games isn't the end of the world. You're talking about the Mavs, not like they're the most incredible team in the playoffs. 

I brought up the Pistons because it is ironic that a fan of the Pistons would be calling another team a mess.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So are you saying that you didn't think the Lakers were one of the clear favorites to win the finals before?


No. I did not say that. Ever.



> I'm pretty sure Laker fans have a good reason to be very confident in the Lakers' ability to win a championship.


Okay. That's their prerogative. I don't give a FUCK. People LOL at the Pistons all the time. At the end of the day, I'm secure in knowing we have a great franchise with history to back that up. I also know we'll be contenders again, sooner than later. You seem to be a little upset though. LOL



> I don't really see how you were laughing at the Laker fans you know by bringing it up here.


Because this is the NBA discussion thread and I can. Get over it. I'm laughing at all Lakers fans then, you happy. Nah actually. U MAD. LOL.



> Trust me when I say that they will probably be loling at you if Lakers manage a comeback.




Cool story bro.



> You're ignorant to say that the Lakers don't stand a chance because they're down two game


You're ignorant to assume I think they don't have a chance because they're down two games. I never said that. I said the team is NOT ONLY down two games, but they're a mess. Plain and simple. Get over it.




> I brought up the Pistons because it is ironic that a fan of the Pistons would be calling another team a mess.


How so? I never had false hopes in the Pistons. I know who they are, and what they're capable of. I also know the Pistons aren't good enough to win the title. The Lakers are. But they're fucking it up, cuz they're a mess. LOLakers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i think the lakers are done. mavs might not have the best team on paper, but on the court they're a team to be reckoned with. lakers need a point guard. we may see an 06 finals rematch unless shaq has as big of an impact as we hope.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pssh, being a fan of one team is not a valid reason why you can't laugh at another. I'm from D.C. Trollolol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> No. I did not say that. Ever.
> 
> 
> Okay. That's their prerogative. I don't give a FUCK. People LOL at the Pistons all the time. At the end of the day, I'm secure in knowing we have a great franchise with history to back that up. I also know we'll be contenders again, sooner than later. You seem to be a little upset though. LOL
> ...


Would love to know the teams you thought were going to win the championship then if not the Lakers in the beginning of the playoffs.

We have a better history, are currently a contender, and have been able to replace superstars with more superstars. What reason is there to be upset? I have already stated that I am confident that they can come back.

I'm not you Shiek, I don't get mad over the internet.



Sheik said:


> Well he's suspended. So you were wrong.
> 
> Lmao at LA fans in denial right now. The team's a mess, they don't stand a chance.


Ya, you really never said they don't stand a chance.

The first thing you said is that you never thought they were going to a win championship, but now you said they were capable of it?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lakers need to get their shit together or else they are done


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers are in really bad shape. I don't think I've ever seen the Lakers in my life lose two playoff games in a row in L.A. not even when Kobe was carrying the team by himself.

Edit: Take that back. Other than the 83 Finals when they were swept by the Sixers I don't know any other time when the Lakers lost two in a row in L.A. in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Evo said:


> Pssh, being a fan of one team is not a valid reason why you can't laugh at another. I'm from D.C. Trollolol.


I mean when the Heat were struggling earlier in the season this thread was a LeBron roast...Laughing at other squads and players are just part of the thread...We've all laughed at teams and players...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laughing at a team is one thing, saying they stand no chance at all is another. The latter is just plain idiotic.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And both things make you cry like a little bitch. Congrats for that. You keep asking questions that have nothing to do with my point. 

I don't care who fucking wins. I really don't. I just know LA is a fucking mess. By the way, I really have no idea what point you're trying to prove. I said that I NEVER said LA doesn't stand a chance beforehand, that's what you asked. 

"I don't get mad over the Internet." You sure? You seemed pretty butthurt after Artest got suspended.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was not a clothesline. I saw it again and it was a legit smack in the face, but not a clothesline.
> 
> If we can't win as a team, maybe Kobe should try going in his 2005-07 beast mode.


was it putting a hand in someone's face, or a legit smack in the face now? frankly, it was worse than both. he came charging in and shoved an arm towards barea's head. the impact looked bad.

of course, he was suspended so it doesn't really matter what anyones depiction of the events are, although i think you're kind of downplaying it.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So are you saying that you didn't think the Lakers were one of the clear favorites to win the finals before?


that's why people are lol'ing.



Evo said:


> Pssh, being a fan of one team is not a valid reason why you can't laugh at another. I'm from D.C. Trollolol.


pretty much. you laugh at other teams misfortunes, has nothing to do with your team or how they're doing. one team sucking doesn't change that another team sucks, and doesn't mean someone can't bring it up and laugh about it.



people in this thread need to lighten up tbh.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

word


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL LAKERS

I picked them to go to the Finals btw and I have money on them, but they have little to no chance of beating the Mavs. Dirk is just too good and they have too good of a bench. 

Fat lady is warming up her voice.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pretty much a must win for la tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Please Help Stop Elderly Abuse!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol...I've seen that video so many times. Yall are laughing now but one day Miami will be like that too...if they last that long.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

.......and when that happens we'll laugh at them too.

do people not understand this cycle?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nope. they'll just get butthurt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For all those saying Lakers have come back from losing 1st 2 games before, just know that Shaq isn't walkin through that door...Well at least the Lakers door. But no matter what, Mavs have ultimate confidence that they can win on the road..

Man this Bulls/Hawks series is boring to even think about lol..


I'll go with Bulls & Lakers tonight..Dallas is somehow gonna get comfortable knowing they're up 2-0, Artest isn't playing, and everyone has shut the casket on the Lakers which will lead Dallas to playing like duds tonight..


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm thinking the opposite. Dirk knows this is pretty much his last shot. Mavs are gonna thrash the Lakers tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> And both things make you cry like a little bitch. Congrats for that. You keep asking questions that have nothing to do with my point.
> 
> I don't care who fucking wins. I really don't. I just know LA is a fucking mess. By the way, I really have no idea what point you're trying to prove. I said that I NEVER said LA doesn't stand a chance beforehand, that's what you asked.
> 
> "I don't get mad over the Internet." You sure? You seemed pretty butthurt after Artest got suspended.


Once again, I don't cry over the internet. You just made an idiotic statement that they don't have a chance and are a complete mess. The only thing that is a mess on our team right now is our bench and Gasol, so I really don't know what you're talking about and you really don't know shit.

I never asked you anything about them standing a chance when you first made your comment that they don't stand a chance, you made that idiotic statement yourself.

I seemed butthurt because I admitted I was wrong?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Expecting an MVP performance from Rose tonight. He's going for 35 and 10. I'll be shocked if he doesn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jeff Teague killin right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose is on pace for 60 points. He is raping the Hawks right now with perfect shooting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he just missed one but Rose's ankle must be feeling great. Now he's playing like the MVP.

But I still hate Atlanta crowds. It's just a pet peeve of mine for a split crowd in the playoffs. I just feel like the home crowd should be pro-whatever team is home. Just me though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again, I don't cry over the internet. You just made an idiotic statement that they don't have a chance and are a complete mess. *The only thing that is a mess on our team right now is our bench and Gasol,* so I really don't know what you're talking about and you really don't know shit.


the guy who just planted his arm into barea's head and got suspended doesn't fit in that statement?

the guy talking about trust issues to the media doesn't fit in that statement?

the bench and Gasol is a majority of your team, and it's still not even the full list of what's in disarray right now with LA. 

the Lakers are a bit of a mess right now, don't see what isn't obvious about that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's one thing I've been noticing. Lakers fans are in denial about the Lakers condition right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^^^You've been in open denial about the Celtic's problem this whole year. I realize that we have problems, but they are fixable and I think that the Lakers are still the better team. Saying we still have a good chance in the series after only 2 games is fair, if we go down 0-3 in the series than I'll admit we're done.

The trust issues were probably discussed and are done with. We are a veteran team after all, I highly doubt trust issues can't be resolved. 

Artest is an idiot at the end of games with his aggressiveness/frustration, but he has been great defensively so far and done his part on everything but making shots in the second game.

Our bench has never been a huge part of our team, other than Odom, its main purpose is to hold a lead and play good defense, which I will admit they have not done so far. Gasol really needs to step his game up everywhere.

I would love to hear the rest of the things in disarray? We did a bad job of defense in the first game, and fixed that in the second by holding them to 42% shooting. We're still getting the majority of the rebounds in games. We're not turning the ball over a huge amount. We did a bad job of hitting our FTs in the second game. The only other huge problem I see is that we're not using our size advantage over the Mavs very well, and part of that problem is Jackson deciding to go small when the Mavs go small which is a terrible decision. Going small only gives us only either Pau or Bynum on the court and takes Artest off that causes our defense to struggle.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If it takes you 2 games into the semis to finally say the MVP is playin like an MVP, that is sayin something ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> If it takes you 2 games into the semis to finally say the MVP is playin like an MVP, that is sayin something ...


Clearly didn't watch the first 2 games of the opening round or have a vendetta against Rose.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Expecting an MVP performance from Rose tonight. He's going for 35 and 10. I'll be shocked if he doesn't.


hey, man. are u a wizard?

inb4 worst MVP candidate ever.
inb4 Jeff Teague is better.
inb4 you can't perform in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Clearly didn't watch the first 2 games of the opening round or have a vendetta against Rose.


I watched...no vendetta..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wow, Dirk with two straight 3 pointers. Already with 11 points in the first quarter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

D. Rose killed it today. When the Bulls are playing like they played today I don't see anyone in the East beating them it even looked like Boozer was hitting...I think.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is playing real nice. But why oh why is Peja shooting so much? He is not the man he once was.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Somethin about Peja shooting 3's vs LA that makes LA fans scream for joy...We know


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He should've been shooting 3's against New Jersey that year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not the same Mavs team from the 1st two games...Too complacent..Knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't anyone else lol at Kobe yelling at Shannon Brown as if he was the coach?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao @ Kobe chucking the ball at Gasol's back


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Peja had to get his revenge on the Lakers some kind of way. My god he's been killing em.

I bet Pau's hearing it in that huddle after not looking at the ball and getting hitting with the pass. I wonder who's yelling more Phil or Kobe? Eh, I'll go with the latter.

How shitty Pau's been playing I'd be surprised if he makes it past the trade deadline next season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No way Dallas wins..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

An NBA Finals without the Lakers and presumably the Celtics makes me very, very happy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So they just gonna jack our "Beat L.A." chant...Oh alright.



WWF said:


> An NBA Finals without the Lakers and presumably the Celtics makes me very, very happy.


Even though I'm a diehard Celtic, it is a little interesting to see some new blood in the Finals. Only once in the last 12 years did the Finals not include Boston, L.A. Lakers, or Spurs and that was Heat vs. Mavericks the same matchup that I think's gonna happen this year.

I guess Steve Kerr was right. During game 1 of Celtics vs. Knicks he said that the Celtics, Lakers, & Spurs were all about to fold and the new blood would become the elite teams...I just didn't think it would happen this fast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> No way Dallas wins..


Damn right they are.

One hell of a game to watch and The Mavs are looking damn good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It appears as if the Mavs have turned the corner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big ups to Peja Stojakovic. I say without him, the Mavs would not have won.

I wonder if Undefeated will admit the Lakers are doomed now.

Edit: :lmao Pau Gasol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk has been showing why he's so fucking good. Hoping people start to notice this more and more.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Dirk has been showing why he's so fucking good. Hoping people start to notice this more and more.


this is the best opportunity to show why he is one of the best shooters in the NBA.

This is a different Dallas team. They have become so gritty.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I thought Pau Gasol was supposed to be a good player. He seems hell-bent on proving me wrong.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

3-0 Mavs lead makes me a happy camper.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've done seen it all...I thought I'd never see the day Dallas would man up

Not enough white female hotel workers in America that will help Kobe get over this...I wonder how long till Kobe goes on radio stations and starts asking out again once he realizes they've hit rock bottom?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I know Pau Gasol & Lamar Odom are hearing it from Kobe in that locker room.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i cant believe dirk doesnt have a vagina anymore


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> i cant believe dirk doesnt have a vagina anymore


Dirk has always been good in the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah especially in that series against the warirors!~


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

looks like the lakers need to pull off the greatest playoff comeback in league history to win the series


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> yeah especially in that series against the warirors!~


He's still been good in the playoffs. I'm not saying he has been the greatest of all time, but he is one of only 3 or 4 players to average 25 points and 10 Reb. in the playoffs. That is not a bad stat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If there were one team that could comeback from 3 down I would think the Lakers are but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You got to think Michael Jordan is just smiling right now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Christ, I've gotten 5 calls straight from family & friends trying to rub it in (as I'm a fan) that Lakers are down 0-3. It makes me want to pull the cord out of my damn phone.

I have to admit Lakers have pretty much finished themselves in this series. Slim chance for a comeback. Scary how it could end in a sweep.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AIW said:


> Christ, I've gotten 5 calls straight from family & friends trying to rub it in (as I'm a fan) that Lakers are down 0-3. It makes me want to pull the cord out of my damn phone.
> 
> I have to admit Lakers have pretty much finished themselves in this series. Scary how it could end in a sweep.


They can not finish games. They had this game won. But, also give it up to the Mavs 3 point shooting. It has been on point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laker fans have to realize that no team can stay on top forever. The Lakers had a good run, 3 straight Finals appearances, 2 straight championships.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> You got to think Michael Jordan is just smiling right now.


For what? Only ppl that are smiling are those who actually thought Kobe could surpass MJ and were against it...The Kobe/MJ comparisons died or should have years ago...Just let them be


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

poor kobe 


fuck lebrick


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck the Lakers!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again, I don't cry over the internet. You just made an idiotic statement that they don't have a chance and are a complete mess.


Doesn't seem to idiotic now, does it? Keep being butthurt, and throwing out insults. I understand. You were probably the same way when we crushed you guys in '04 in the Finals. 

LOLakerz. :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sheik did artest knockyou out in the palace brawl


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If I told you that my cousin is cousins with that guy, you wouldn't believe me. The guy Jermaine Oneal sucker punched, Charlie Haddad.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yo haddad got punched out by a fuckin thug


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Palace brawl. The good old days.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this has been a crazy playoffs. first spurs lose first round now lakers down. there is a new western champ. looks like either dallas or okc


----------



## Dick C. Normis (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kobe's regressed and it's time for the Lakers to find their next franchise player for the next decade.










Entitled bastards.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao

did not think Dallas was going to come back at all. when i got home and saw the Mavericks actually won, i had a good 30-second laugh session. 

Dirk Nowitzki is the hungriest player in the playoffs. and i'm pleased to see it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I say Celtics & OKC tonight though I think Grizz have better chance of winning than Miami does...I can't even recall the last time I saw LeBron or Wade win in Boston..Shaq will help but the main reason they'll win is because of rest and urgency..

OKC imo is the better team, I think it's just all about defining roles..If Scotty Brooks can do that for his guys and actually give their big men some touches every once in a while, they'll finally play up to their potential..I personally feel OKC has been a bit of a disappointment so far in the playoffs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I say Celtics & OKC tonight though I think Grizz have better chance of winning than Miami does...I can't even recall the last time I saw LeBron or Wade win in Boston..Shaq will help but the main reason they'll win is because of rest and urgency..
> 
> OKC imo is the better team, I think it's just all about defining roles..If Scotty Brooks can do that for his guys and actually give their big men some touches every once in a while, they'll finally play up to their potential..I personally feel OKC has been a bit of a disappointment so far in the playoffs


D. Wade hasn't won in Boston since that horrible 24-58 season in 2007 and LeBron won in Boston last season, but Paul Pierce didn't play in that game so LeBron was being guarded by Marquis Daniels for most of the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Sheik said:


> Doesn't seem to idiotic now, does it? Keep being butthurt, and throwing out insults. I understand. You were probably the same way when we crushed you guys in '04 in the Finals.
> 
> LOLakerz. :lmao


It still seems idiotic because you said it when they were down two. I didn't watch last night's game because I was out but I might as well blame it out Pau because has turned into the worst starter on our team.

Pistons were no joke in 04, so no not really.


I still have faith in the team, but that's just because I refuse to give up on them. Might as well be the first team to come back from 0-3 down.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Glad you finally said something smart.

Don't blame ya for having faith, if Pistons were still good I would be hoping for some kind of miracle 4 games straight win. 

As much as I enjoy lol'ing at the Lakers, I'd like to see Kobe pop off believe it or not.

It's just not gonna happen. LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For a minute I thought the guy on the ground holding his knee in pain was Kendrick Perkins. But it was Serge Ibaka. Hopefully he's not seriously hurt, if he's out for an extended period of time there's no way the Thunder beat the Mavs.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

don't count my man kobe out. he'll beat the mavs by himself if he has to.

seriously if anyone is coming back from 0-3 it's the lakers and i'll continue to believe that until i see them eliminated. it's the heart of a champion vs. perennial chokers


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im gonna look liek the biggest fool at school for picking the lakers for a third straight year


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder 13 points up at the end of the 3rd


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Laughing hard at all the people that gravitated toward Zach Randolph. Bad Zach is appearing. Temper-tantrum in the huddle, poor play, visibly frustrated... but still the best PF in the league, guys! (yeah, right)

LA Lakers statistic: 10-52 from 3pt; 19%. Pau Gasol shot 56% last year, shooting 42% this year.

Dallas is stroking it, Dirk can't be stopped. Don't blame Pau for his agregious defense because fact of the matter is, nobody can impede him from what he wants to do. Nightmare.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What's this? Memphis making a comeback? Lol, this games been amazing, I think this is definitely going to be the best 2nd round series this year.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

F*** sake Grizzlies are level now


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

grizzlies wont die i like it


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook is buggin again smh


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congratulations, Russell Westbrook. You are jeopardizing this victory.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook is an idiot. He needs to stop being so selfish with the ball, it's like ever since he made the ASG his playing style & attitude has changed and not for the better.

And to Flex, I personally never said Z-Bo was the best power forward in the league I've always said it's either Dirk or Amar'e. But Z-Bo has 16 points and 19 rebounds so he isn't doing that bad.

Why the hell did the ball not go to O.J. Mayo??

Edit: :lmao I just saw Damon Stoudamire. I haven't seen him in years. I remember killing with him & Rasheed Wallace in NBA 2K2.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I bet the Memphis crowd loves Russell Westbrook.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's an assistant coach..Nice to see alot of former players doing that now


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well this game is lost, about 1 free throw in 7 mins for the Thunder offence.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder scored in OT when Harden initiated offense and not Westbrook..Interesting


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook will be the demise of the OKC Thunder's championship dreams as long as he plays like he does.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well OKC really let this one fall out of their hands, congrats to Memphis, great game from them, really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Z-Bo is a fucking beast. he might not be the best PF in the league (he's not), but he's a machine on offense. lol @ anyone thinking differently tbh. he had a wonderful season this year and its nice to see him fit on this team and play at such a high level. 

and he's stepping up in the playoffs unlike other big guys (Boozer & Gasol)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's an interesting stat: Dirk Nowitzki is shooting 76% when guarded bay Pau Gasol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Randolph has been the best power forward in the playoffs with Dirk as a close 2nd...


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am behind Miami in the Celtics series. I think LeBron is going to be hot tonight; he is going to be getting to the foul line and setting up his teammates. And Wade? Priceless. Shaq is not going to do shit and will most likely foul out.

And as sad as it is to say, Lakers are done. Maybe not tomorrow, but four games to beat them one more time? Come on. I think in the NBA playoffs teams that were 0-3 never came back to win the series out of 98 times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Highly doubt Shaq makes any impact whatsoever.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Highly doubt Shaq makes any impact whatsoever.


Besides put the Heat on the foul line. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't doubt it. He's not going to make much of an offensive contribution even if he was 100%, and it's not like he'll do a ton defensively in the 15 minutes that he'll play. Miami doesn't even have an elite big for him to defend, which is what he's mainly useful for.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can picture Shaq getting ejected tonight.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

shaq will have 20+ pts lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq looks like a 50 year old man out there.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I can picture Shaq getting ejected tonight.


At least a flagrant.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat bench killed our bench. That can't happen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thank god the green baby combination is off the floor, maybe they can gwet a few boards now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq's not there to score ppl smh


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they call that, and they don't call ray getting mauled on the other end.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuck the bench, worst in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Joel fuckin Anthony has 10 points midway through the 2nd quarter.

God this team is so horrible now. Why does Doc Rivers do this every game? The team gets hot then he takes them out and puts the bench and we lose all of our momentum and whichever team we're playing goes on a run. Doc this bench sucks!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rondo has to wake up now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What? Miami's going small and so is Boston. I can't believe Doc is finally smartening up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i don't know if putting green back in is ever a smart move. delonte delivers, needed that


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

waste of space


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Joel Anthony is the 1st half MVP of this game...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

forgot about wafer, why don't they play him over green? he can actually do osmething good.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuck rajon rondo, this is just annoying to watch and i'm not even a fan of the celtics.

he's so anti-aggressive he's actually causing more turnovers. IF PEOPLE LEAVE YOU THAT OPEN, DO SOMETHING. attack the basket, MAKE them guard you, then give off the pass if you're that afraid to put the ball up. 

celtics have been making awful plays when driving to the basket.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know what the hell is wrong with Rondo. When I saw that play I immediately facepalmed and turned away from the TV. Rondo should've just taken the jumper.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Quick question: Where did Chris Bosh go?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Another run by Boston..Nice to see they haven't rolled over


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

get his tampon changed


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

fuck dwayne wade, thats the second time in this game he's tried to pull a guy down with him as he fell and this time it worked.

he tried one in the first half, i forget to who, but he was falling down and grabbed the guys jersey as he fell. this time he grabs rondo as he goes and rondo is DONE. sucks for boston.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade just ruined Rondo...My god


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good night, sweet prince


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck you Dwyane Wade.

That was a dirty ass play. If it's even possible the Heat just became even more hated in my eyes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston may win this game, but they can't win this series now...Rondo's arm is done

and Wade has surpassed LeBron as public enemy #1...Wouldn't be surprised if Celtics start flopping or whatever just to start stuff with Wade now...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Fuck you Dwyane Wade.
> 
> That was a dirty ass play. If it's even possible the Heat just became even more hated in my eyes.


The Rondo play? Looked clean to me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Get Shaq in the game and let him fuckin body slam D. Wade. That'll make my year.

Flex how was the play clean? He did a damn leg sweep on Rondo's legs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jeff Green growing some balls now. About time he stopped acting so soft.

Here's a fun fact: LeBron is 3-11 from the field but of course the announcers are just gonna pretend like that isn't happening.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat are done...Going forward though? Dont know how they'll hold up without Rondo because you can tell he will be severely limited but at least Shaq has provided a few good minutes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still say we win game 4 but it won't be a blowout.

I'm sticking to my prediction though Celtics win in 6, but if game 4 they come out and play anything like they played in games 1 & 2 then Heat win in 5.

I love how Shaq is not letting LeBron get anything in the paint.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo playing with one arm. WINNING


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo stealing and dunking with one arm. WINNING


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Where the hell has Chris Bosh been?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

true warrior rondo is, and the rest of team is showing the resurgence and fight that makes u think they'll win the seeries. . proud to be a celts fan tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One difference I noticed is when Heat had Celtics down, Celtics always made a run to make the game look close like in Game 1..This game? Celtics dropped hammer on Heat and there's no late run coming..That should concern Heat that they didn't fight back..Shaq & Rondo showed more heart than whole Heat squad


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Miami: Is forcing Rondo to dribble with his left THAT hard to do?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh has 6 points and 5 rebounds. I thought Gasol & Boozer were playing bad.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rondo's doing better on one hand than he did most of the game with both.

a huge telling point in this game, something just about anyone with any sense spoke about being a big key in the match-ups:

Kevin Garnett - 34 minutes, 28 points and 15 rebounds, shooting like 60%
Chris Bosh - 30 minutes, 6 points and 5 rebounds, 1-6 shooting


Garnett dominates this match-up and the Celtics can definitely take this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haven't seen KG look THIS good since his Minnesota glory days..If I'm Miami, LeBron is guarding KG next game


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's exactly what I was thinking Rawlin. He started playing better with one arm than two arms.

Rondo playing with a broken arm just installed so much faith in for my squad. This is Rondo's flu game.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Haven't seen KG look THIS good since his Minnesota glory days..If I'm Miami, LeBron is guarding KG next game


Man, this was like the 2004 Kevin Garnett. Pierce even played pretty damn well with whatever was bothering him (his elbow, I think). Rondo dished the ball immaculately as usual. 

Both teams made 14 free throws; Boston had 17 attempts and Miami had 19 attempts. During the regular season Miami averaged 28.8 free throws attempted per game; Boston did a great job containing this. Wade was 1-5 when it came to three pointers- even though he had 7 assists, he could have had 11. Bosh was a complete joke, Wade had more rebounds then him. Chalmers wasn't as good as when he first came out as the 'fourth' man, but he is going to be dangerous when they really figure out how to utilize him.

Anyways, Boston played a great game and I was glad to see it. But they aren't coming back from 3-1. 

I don't despise the Heat, but the Bulls better smoke them in the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Near said:


> Man, this was like the 2004 Kevin Garnett. Pierce even played pretty damn well with whatever was bothering him (his elbow, I think). Rondo dished the ball immaculately as usual.
> 
> Both teams made 14 free throws; Boston had 17 attempts and Miami had 19 attempts. During the regular season Miami averaged 28.8 free throws attempted per game; Boston did a great job containing this. Wade was 1-5 when it came to three pointers- even though he had 7 assists, he could have had 11. Bosh was a complete joke, Wade had more rebounds then him. Chalmers wasn't as good as when he first came out as the 'fourth' man, but he is going to be dangerous when they really figure out how to utilize him.
> 
> ...


They're down 2-1. Miami's not gonna beat the C's in Boston, D. Wade & LeBron have never beat a healthy big 3 Boston in the Garden. All we need to do is win one in Miami.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> They're down 2-1. Miami's not gonna beat the C's in Boston, D. Wade & LeBron have never beat a healthy big 3 Boston in the Garden. All we need to do is win one in Miami.


My bad, you're correct. I have the Detroit Red Wings on my mind and my anger is blurring my thought process. 

I still say Miami will take this series. I just don't think we will see another KG and Pierce performance like we did, at least in the same night. 

But hell, I was wrong about the series score, so I could definitely be wrong about this. All I care is the Bulls take the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did you guys just see Chris Bosh at the podium. :lmao

Reporter: How'd you get the pinched nerve in your neck?

Chris Bosh: I woke up.

Reporter: You woke up with a twinge in your neck?

Chris Bosh: Yeah, um, somethin' like that.

*long silence*

*Bosh exits*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was one awesome game to watch and holy shit at the way Rondo was playing. Guy nearly pulled an Andrew Bogut and was out there like a champ still getting assists and steals. The steal with his left arm was epic. Garnett looked fierce tonight and I was a big fan of the "Dwade sucks" chant. Crowd was so into that game.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i want those refs to ref every Boston/Miami game in this series.

Boston played solid defense, but there were plenty of plays that in the previous two games they would have had a foul called on them. i think the lack of free throws is a heavy credit to the refs as much as it was the defenses.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Best believe when the series goes back to Miami there will be some ref with the last name Crawford there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

KG is playing MVP caliber for the Celtics right now. Still think Miami wins in 5 but Boston will go down fighting (actually hoping Boston wins, hate Miami ~_~). Nothing but respect for Rondo. He created a legacy tonight.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is a warrior. Amazing performance. Made me proud to be a Celtics fan. 

And another solid win by Memphis. What a comeback!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh no, another stupid media firestorm..When asked a question about Wade being a dirty player, LeBron said "That's retarded" and now everyone is up in arms...


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for a playoff season without the Lakers and Celtics. Old gumps need to move out the way cause they can't keep up with other teams that are more hungry than them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Oh no, another stupid media firestorm..When asked a question about Wade being a dirty player, LeBron said "That's retarded" and now everyone is up in arms...


As much as I love seeing people pissed at LeBron, that's lame. Obviously LeBron is a fucking idiot for not realizing that he'd be under fire for that but all those organizations want is money. They don't give a fuck about the actual cause, just money. But I'd say D-Wade is a bit of a dirty player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Phil apparently mixed in video clips of 'Jackass' with the game film. Perhaps that's why Pau Gasol is playing like a fucking moron.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Are you kidding me? Mavs have 9 3 pointers in the first half right now. Its basically a 3 pointing shooting contest with the Mavs.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's pretty bad when you're taking the ball out looking dejected in the first quarter. It's pretty bad when Phil Jackson is calling three timeouts in like 5 minutes. It's pretty bad when your starting five is getting beat up by the opponents bench. Theirs something pretty bad in the Laker lockeroom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The pride of Northeastern JJ Barea is having a nice game. MAVS are looking great.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bye Fraudkers. Look what happens when the NBA doesn't help them out with endless foul calls? Shockingly they get swept...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy shit this is so much fun to watch. I can't remember a trouncing like this on the Lakers and I don't think this smile is going to leave my face for a while.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers have been a total mess in this first half against Dallas. Not much of a game at all.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So long Phil. You've had a great career. Lakers team needs to be reworked during the off season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavericks are playing with a vengeance.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers having a come to Jesus game...

Not even going out like men..smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Feel sorry for Kobe right now, no other player hasn't even hit more than one FG. Thanks for the championships Phil. Fuck you Pau.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lakers are brutal. they had their run, but let's face it, if kg didn't get hurt 2 years ago, and perk played game 7 last year, they would have won nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> lakers are brutal. they had their run, but let's face it, if kg didn't get hurt 2 years ago, and perk played game 7 last year, they would have won nothing.



Ya fucking right. I could say the same thing, if Bynum played in 08 you would have won nothing.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't you be thank Pau since he is what took you from a jobber team to one who made 3 finals in a row? :side:

Classic fickleness from the terrible Lakers fans spoilt be success.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> lakers are brutal. they had their run, but let's face it, if kg didn't get hurt 2 years ago, and perk played game 7 last year, they would have won nothing.


I'd like to agree with that but it's just a whole bunch of "what ifs", the same way everyone was saying if Billups and Amare were healthy the Knicks would've beat the Celts this year. (Funny, rit?)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dear Phil Jackson: Jordan isn't walkin through that door


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'd like to agree with that but it's just a whole bunch of "what ifs", the same way everyone was saying if Billups and Amare were healthy the Knicks would've beat the Celts this year. (Funny, rit?)


That is a funny suggestion agreed, New Yorkers are funny.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shouldn't you be thanking The Big Three because before they were acquired, the Celtics were one of the worst teams in the league for quite a while?


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston fans do thank the Big 3 and don't turn on them so quickly like the Lakers fans are right now with Pau. So nice fail of a post.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> Shouldn't you be thank Pau since he is what took you from a jobber team to one who made 3 finals in a row? :side:
> 
> Classic fickleness from the terrible Lakers fans spoilt be success.


I am thankful for what he has done for us the last three years, and helping us win our last two championships, but there is no reason to be thanking him for his shit play throughout the whole playoffs. There is something wrong with the guy, and he is probably the biggest reason why we're about to be swept. There is nothing quick about me insulting Pau, for two series he has been completely shit and not played his allstar form.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic lookin like someone just put his dog to sleep..


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Actually the main reason is that the Lakers aren't getting gifted joke foul after joke foul, Pau not being as good is a factor, but not the main one....Kobes is also down on everything from the last 3 years, PPG, APG, RPG, FG% all significantly lower...and he doesn't Bynum returning to take part of his game like Pau does, yet Kobe gets let off? All of them are pretty bad on the rebounding and defence is the problem.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

FUCK THE LAKERS!

I wouldn't mind Dirk winning a ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> Actually the main reason is that the Lakers aren't getting gifted joke foul after joke foul, Pau not being as good is a factor, but not the main one....Kobes is also down on everything from the last 3 years, PPG, APG, RPG, FG% all significantly lower...and he doesn't Bynum returning to take part of his game like Pau does, yet Kobe gets let off? All of them are pretty bad on the rebounding and defence is the problem.


Please don't tell me you're a Celt's fan because you guys get the same type of calls we do. 

Kobe and Bynum are the only two players trying throughout the whole playoffs. Should he be blamed for not setting up his teammates more? Probably, but he is passing to them, they're just missing most of their shots.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum to me has always been overated so maybe Kobe sees that too. People complain when Kobe is taking too many shots but he still gets a complaint when his team is taking the shots and not doing well.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Please don't tell me you're a Celt's fan because you guys get the same type of calls we do.
> 
> Kobe and Bynum are the only two players trying throughout the whole playoffs. Should he be blamed for not setting up his teammates more? Probably, but he is passing to them, they're just missing most of their shots.


No I'm not a Celtics fan..and no they don't. I don't recall them being handed a championship last year, robbed of one maybe, that was probably the most fixed series I've ever witnessed.

Kobe and Bynum might look they are putting in more effort, which they are, Bynum probably been Lakers MVP really, but Kobe should and he himself WILL take his share of the blame, he is the leader and his performance is WAY down from what is expected of him. 1 year shouldn't lower you by like 7pg, 2apg, and 3rpg. He's way below his standards, and I fully expect him to be the first to admit it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya fucking right. I could say the same thing, if Bynum played in 08 you would have won nothing.


my last post was pretty ignorant, but i just don't see anyway the c's wouldn't have won both of those titles. all those offensive boards they gave up in last years game 7 cost them more than anything, perk wouldn't have let that happen. year before they were playing their best ball till kg went down. props to the lakers still for stepping up to the plate when the celts went down. definately time to blow things up as magic said, that was probably the most insight he's provided in his broadcasting career.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics would of 4-2 last year with neutral officiating probably.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still the Laker core is under contract for the next season. What trades do you see having possibility?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> No I'm not a Celtics fan..and no they don't. I don't recall them being handed a championship last year, robbed of one maybe, that was probably the most fixed series I've ever witnessed.
> 
> Kobe and Bynum might look they are putting in more effort, which they are, Bynum probably been Lakers MVP really, but Kobe should and he himself WILL take his share of the blame, he is the leader and his performance is WAY down from what is expected of him. 1 year shouldn't lower you by like 7pg, 2apg, and 3rpg. He's way below his standards, and I fully expect him to be the first to admit it.



I'm not going to bother arguing with you about this because you're completely biased. That series was not rigged, the bad calls were going both ways. 


He is shooting less and playing less which is way he is averaging 6PPG less than last year. Rebounding as whole has been bad for the Lakers, and you usually don't blame a SG for not rebounding when there are two 7 footers that should be grabbing the boards. His assists are once again not his fault, he is passing two his teammates but they're just missing. Pau is usually the one that he sets up, but once again Pau has been playing terrible and only has a .420% FG percentage.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Terry is killing it. But shit, the Lakers' D in this game is the worst I've seen from them in quite a while.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs are just too quick for the Lakers.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm not going to bother arguing with you about this because you're completely biased. That series was not rigged, the bad calls were going both ways.


You're the Lakers fan.....I hate both of the Celtics and Lakers.....you know what biased means right? I was neutral as it can get with that series and nearly every other neutral agrees that it was a joke of a series. Lakers fans can continue to deny it just like the Yankees fans can continue to deny they buy their pennants. But eh, that's bandwagoners for you.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boston & Detroit didn't even wreck LA like this...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

this is my fav nba game since game 6 of 08 finals


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love seein the lakers get destroyed like this. Damn dallas is killing them look OLD!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> You're the Lakers fan.....I hate both of the Celtics and Lakers.....you know what biased means right? I was neutral as it can get with that series and nearly every other neutral agrees that it was a joke of a series. Lakers fans can continue to deny it just like the Yankees fans can continue to deny they buy their pennants. But eh, that's bandwagoners for you.


You seem to have a complete hatred for the Lakers, which makes you biased. I know Lakers get bad calls against teams, but not against other good teams like the Celtics. The calls in that game were fair. It was not like their series against the Kings in 2002. And I'm not a bandwagoner, so I would prefer if you didn't call me one.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When Kobe gets eliminated, he gets eliminated..According to Bill Simmons this will be the 4th or 5th blowout playoff eliminating game since 2003


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I do have hatred for the Lakers(not Phil or Kobe mind you, just the organisation and the way NBA helps them), but I also have equal hatred for the Celtics. And that's why I, like any neutral fan watching last years series called it a fraud, because it was, it was basically handed to the Lakers. Only Lakers fans say it wasn't, because why wouldn't they? Although some of them on RealGM even admit it was a fraud victory, not many, but it goes to show that it's tainted if some of your own fans admit.

I apologize for the bandwagoner remark. Just like 98% of Lakers fans are bandwagoners, doubt you're not one of them, but I still apologize.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If I were Haywood right there I'd have just thrown myself at "the zen master".

Edit: Dirk :lmao:lmao:lmao This is awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn just when you think The Lakers could do any worse this game...Odom's just being a bitch there.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What a prick Odom is acting like. Deserves to be tossed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Un fucking real. I have no fucking respect for Bynum after that and fuck the Lakers....classless.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is just sad. It's like the real Lakers left the building. They just don't give a crap about this game.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow. That's a real lack of class right there from Bynum.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers going out like sore losers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that dwarf barea had it coming

good stuff bynum


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

mike tirico going off was incredible


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> I do have hatred for the Lakers(not Phil or Kobe mind you, just the organisation and the way NBA helps them), but I also have equal hatred for the Celtics. And that's why I, like any neutral fan watching last years series called it a fraud, because it was, it was basically handed to the Lakers. Only Lakers fans say it wasn't, because why wouldn't they? Although some of them on RealGM even admit it was a fraud victory, not many, but it goes to show that it's tainted if some of your own fans admit.
> 
> I apologize for the bandwagoner remark. Just like 98% of Lakers fans are bandwagoners, doubt you're not one of them, but I still apologize.



Game 1-Lakers 31 FT attempts/Celtics 36 Ft attempts-We win
Game 2-Lakers 41 FT attempts/Celtics 26 Ft attempts-We lost
Game 3-Lakers 24 FT attempts/Celtics 24 Ft attempts-We win
Game 4-Lakers 20 FT attempts/Celtics 12 Ft attempts-We lost
Game 5-Lakers 26 FT attempts/Celtics 13 Ft attempts-We lost
Game 6-Lakers 19 FT attempts/Celtics 10 Ft attempts-We win
Game 7-Lakers 37 FT attempts/Celtics 17 Ft attempts-We win


The fouls really didn't help us win that series until the last game, and that was only because Perkins was gone and they *couldn't* stop us in the paint. Please watch that last game and tell me those fouls weren't fair, because iirc they were since we were getting rebound after rebound and the Celtics couldn't do anything to stop us.


Terrible Odom, terrible Bynum. The fuck are you two doing, gtfo out of the arena, lose like a championship.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum is lucky there's no game 5 or that poor little knee of his would be gone forever...fucking goon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum went for KO like Pacquiao last night..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> that dwarf barea had it coming
> 
> good stuff bynum


I guess the way he embarrassed LA today was just too much...

Waiting for Artest next.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lmao Lakers are going out like a bunch of cry babys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, might as well say congratulations Mavs, you really deserved this one and outplayed us in all the games. Best of luck, but I'm hoping for a Bulls/Thunder finals now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Three for Barea! Fuck you Bynum!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Bynum

go get hurt again you overpaid jobber


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Horrible way for Phil to go out..This may be worse than Favre or Jordan's exit


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just throwing it out there... but _if_ the Lakers manage to work a trade for Howard... does Jackson come back for another year?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Most enjoyable game watch in a long time other than the crybaby stuff near the end.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye. Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye.

Lolakers. Good riddence. You won't be missed.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I didn't see what Odom did, but Bynum is a dumb ass. I really can't believe he pulled crap like that during this game. Talk about not keeping your cool. As a Lakers fan - Worse. Game. Ever.

I'm still gonna miss Phil though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For those who said LeBron quit against Boston last year, this was 100 times worse...Yall better roast LA


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers with the biggest choke in playoff history, haha! Finally, it's over. Respects to Kobe and Phil but all good things MUST come to an end. Nanana..Nana..Nanana..Nana..Hey! Hey! Hey! Goodbye!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sad, sad day 


i love you phil


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

kupchak is thinking










or


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No matter what, im gonna ride with my team..i grew up watching them and im not gonna stop on account of this..the mavs outplayed us on some serious shit and when it came down to it, we aint deserve it...all i know is that the lakers are gonna do some house cleaning during the offseason..

congrats to the mavs

with that being said, i think i need a new sig


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I feel so bad for Phil. It's a shame that his guys quit on him and his career ended a sweep.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I feel so bad for Phil. It's a shame that his guys quit on him and his career ended a sweep.


The man has 11 titles. One sweep, as poorly as his team has played, doesn't make me feel bad for him.



Shane Ross said:


> No matter what, im gonna ride with my team..i grew up watching them and im not gonna stop on account of this..the mavs outplayed us on some serious shit and when it came down to it, we aint deserve it...all i know is that the lakers are gonna do some house cleaning during the offseason..


Well you would be quite the bandwagoner if you left the Lakers after one series loss, so... yeah.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knew Lakers did NOT stand a chance since after game 2. That's when it became evident to me that *THE LAKERS ARE A COMPLETE FUCKING MESS AND DIDN'T STAND A CHANCE THAT SERIES*. They proved that throughout this entire series, and even after the game. I don't remember the last time I've seen such a mess of a championship team. LOLAKERZ :lmao

Somebody get the fucking dustpan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



RKOIsmail said:


> Lakers with the biggest choke in playoff history, haha! Finally, it's over. Respects to Kobe and Phil but all good things MUST come to an end. Nanana..Nana..Nanana..Nana..Hey! Hey! Hey! Goodbye!


Give credit to the Mavs for crushing them in body, mind, and spirit.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That wasn't a choke....they've barely played good all year, the writing had been on the wall all year, it was just emphatic.

Biggest choke of all time is probably 2004 though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> The man has 11 titles. One sweep, as poorly as his team has played, doesn't make me feel bad for him.


I'm saying that I feel bad because who wants to end their career on a sweep and especially on a damn near 40 point blowout.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no worries folks, when phil jackson bandwagons New York in 2 years after they pick up CP3, no one has to feel bad for him anymore.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice sig Rawlin.

Goes good with mine.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Finally saw the poor excuse for sportsmanship from Bynum and Odem. This is why I can't stand teams with SOBs like them. Lakers and Spurs played like chumps this post season, both teams didn't seem like they really wanted it. Well good riddance LA's whole team of cry babies didn't deserve another championship.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> That wasn't a choke....they've barely played good all year, the writing had been on the wall all year, it was just emphatic.
> 
> Biggest choke of all time is probably 2004 though.


The Lakers didn't choke in 04. They were outplayed, just like they were in this series.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> no worries folks, when phil jackson bandwagons New York in 2 years after they pick up CP3, no one has to feel bad for him anymore.


Phil Jackson turns elite talent into champions. The Bulls and the Lakers don't win nearly as much titles without him. U mad?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Bubba T said:


> *The Lakers didn't choke in 04*. They were outplayed, just like they were in this series.


This is true. They got decimated by some Bad Boys who weren't to be fucked with.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Bubba T said:


> Phil Jackson turns elite talent into champions. The Bulls and the Lakers don't win nearly as much titles without him. U mad?


lolwut

thank you for basically agreeing with me, don't know how i would be mad over that. when the Knicks pick up CP3 they'll have elite talent but they'll need a better coach. Jacksons that man. U mad?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers are embarrassing, LOLakers indeed. I'm hoping for a Miami/OKC final now.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You understand being outplayed is part of choking right? Otherwise they'd be no choking. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The west part of the finals is looking great right now. Memphis making it would be great for the shock factor and the Mavs and Thunder are always fun to watch.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Give credit to the Mavs for crushing them in body, mind, and spirit.


Oh yeah, after so many years being taunted by LA fans for being the biggest choke in the playoffs, looks like Dallas came back and swept them.

"PAYBACK IS A MOTHAA"


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> You understand being outplayed is part of choking right? Otherwise they'd be no choking. :side:


Choking is blowing a 2-0 series lead to lose a championship, like the Mavericks did in 2006. Choking is blowing a 16 point lead to lose Game 1 like the Lakers did in Game 1 of this series. The Lakers did not choke away the 2004 Finals because they were thoroughly outplayed in all four games they lost. They never held a series lead, and the game they won was by five points.

Being outplayed is part of choking but they are not the same thing.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So basically because they never had a lead Caps didn't choke this year in the playoffs? And because they never lead the series, Sharks didn't choke prior to this year when they lost to the 8th seed despite being 1st or 2nd seed?

It's a choke when you are overwhelming favourite and SHOULD be winners going in. Mavs were better than Lakers pretty much all year this year minus the time with Dirk and when he returned and most who watched predicted Mavs to win really, whereas with the team they had in 2004 and how both teams played throughout the year, the Lakers were monster favourites, and deservedly so, but choked it away by bickering and just letting the Pistons outplay their ego problems.

Getting outplayed by a team that pretty much EVERYONE expected you to beat, regardless of hype, is choking. The Pistons were an amazing team, that showed how to play without superstars and good teamwork, but they were expected to lose that series.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would love to see either Mavs/Memphis or Mavs/OKC. Both would be great match ups. I don't feel bad for Jackson. He got those 11 rings and got to coach the greatest NBA player in Jordan and was a part of two dynasties in Bulls and Lakers.

Now, the Mavs are going to get a lot of rest, since I think OKC/Memphis will be going 6 or 7 games.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

(clears throat)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
by balllllls offffff
sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololakers


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the Bynum foul again, they better be glad that Chandler was not playing haha. Chandler looked like he was about to punch Bynum.

Oh, it feels so sweet seeing the Lakers lose like that. Now, I hope Celtics come back and beat the Heat.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Classy plays on the Lakers' part. You know you lost and your season's over, so go and physically attack the team that demolished you. Very classy.

Bynum should have a lengthy extension to begin next season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololakers


I doubt you'll be laughing if we get Howard, which is possible. You're right though, Bynum does deserve a pretty long suspension for his elbow. You would think a guy that gets injured so much wouldn't try and injury another player.

Have your laugh now guys, but we'll be on top again faster than any of your teams. Then you will likely be crying again. Once again, congrats Mavs and thanks for the championships Phil.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The most shocking thing about Bynum's flagrant foul at the end was that he didn't injure his knees. And Odom was probably just mad he has to go home to Manbearpig early this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I doubt you'll be laughing if we get Howard, which is possible. You're right though, Bynum does deserve a pretty long suspension for his elbow. You would think a guy that gets injured so much wouldn't try and injury another player.
> 
> Have your laugh now guys, but we'll be on top again faster than any of your teams. Then you will likely be crying again. Once again, congrats Mavs and thanks for the championships Phil.


Well sure, anything's possible. That's highly unlikely, though. Otis said he's not trading Dwight, and even if he does, LA can't put together a more attractive package than other teams can. He appears to be much more concerned with putting other talent around Dwight, anyway. Letting Dwight leave in Free Agency would be better than trading him to LA for Bynum's carcass and other players, as well. If Dwight does somehow get traded to the Lakers (or any other team), you'll surely be receiving Hedo or Arenas also, so have fun with that.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Have your laugh now guys, but we'll be on top again faster than any of your teams. Then you will likely be crying again.


welp, until then.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I doubt you'll be laughing if we get Howard, which is possible. You're right though, Bynum does deserve a pretty long suspension for his elbow. You would think a guy that gets injured so much wouldn't try and injury another player.
> 
> Have your laugh now guys, but we'll be on top again faster than any of your teams. Then you will likely be crying again. Once again, congrats Mavs and thanks for the championships Phil.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sorry Laker fans. Hard cap means no Dwight or CP3 for you, Heat and Knicks got their shit done in time, but it's back to post Magic for the gold and purple side of LA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"We were getting embarrassed, they were breaking us down. So I just fouled somebody,"

Some wise words from Andrew Bynum.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

With the series over with and Phil gone, I could see Buss taking Magic's advice and shaking some things up in LA. A legitimate PG should be at the top of the wishlist. 



Brye said:


> "We were getting embarrassed, they were breaking us down. So I just fouled somebody,"
> 
> Some wise words from Andrew Bynum.


God, he's a moron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God how I wish the Mavs would've let Tyson Chandler go. He looked like he was about to kill Bynum.

And where the hell is this Dwight Howard going to L.A. shit coming from? Just because the Lakers have been able to acquire big men in the past? I still have never heard Dwight Howard say that L.A. was one of his preferences to go to. And don't give me that he's keeping it a secret BS because Carmelo was open about how he wanted to go to Knicks.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> "We were getting embarrassed, they were breaking us down. So I just fouled somebody,"
> 
> Some wise words from Andrew Bynum.



Andrew Bynum tore his MCL shortly after making that statement.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it's speculation just like lbj to new york was a year ago. still i wouldn't be surprised if either superman or cp3 were in a laker uniform in 2012. both are hungry for a championship after all and they know it won't be happening if they stay with their respective teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs likely will be on top sooner than Celtics & Lakers imo...They find gems in the draft and build through them...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think we'd see CP3 in either a New York or Miami uniform before a Lakers one, but if I were betting man I'd bet on NY.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> if I were betting man I'd bet on NY.



Yup. Some people forget about CP3 allegedly saying "We'll form our own Big 3" to Melo and STAT at Melo's wedding.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

yeah cause CP3 going to Miami would totally work


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not impossible they'd just probably have the worst supporting cast in the league.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

they wouldnt have the cap room?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pls go, Danny Crawford. I can't stand watching games officiated by his crew and him. They eliminate the flow of the game and make things near unwatchable... and that is coming from someone with a vested interest in this game as I am obviously a Bulls' fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I remember reading somewhere that it could be possible but the only way it could work, everyone else on the roster would have a minimum contract.

I hate any referee with the last name Crawford. Maverick fans should pray that Danny Crawford doesn't ref any other their games next round. They have a 2-18 record in the playoffs when Danny Crawford is the ref.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:no: :no: fuck dallas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn D. Rose is shooting 6-17 tonight, I'm hoping that he shoots over 50% in consecutive games at least once in this series or hell the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> *I remember reading somewhere that it could be possible but the only way it could work, everyone else on the roster would have a minimum contract.*
> 
> I hate any referee with the last name Crawford. Maverick fans should pray that Danny Crawford doesn't ref any other their games next round. They have a 2-18 record in the playoffs when Danny Crawford is the ref.


Wouldn't CP3 have to take less money in that case? He will want to get paid the same amount those 3 queers get paid.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah that was the other part, I knew I was missing something. Well yeah that would happen. Like I said I know Paul most likely wouldn't take less money than the big 3 but that doesn't mean it's impossible.

I just hope we don't enter a new era in the NBA, the "Big 3 era". Where every team tries to form a big 3 of all-stars to win a title. But I can't be a hypocrite cause Boston started it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



scrilla said:


> :no: :no: fuck dallas


yeah i agree Fuck Dallas. But the lakers did play shit defense throughout the series so they are to blame to. What a shit way for Phill Jackson to leave a sweep by the Mavs. Kobe is now officially in the twilight period of his carer


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

with the new cba coming, ain't no way in hell miami could add CP3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Well sure, anything's possible. That's highly unlikely, though. Otis said he's not trading Dwight, and even if he does, LA can't put together a more attractive package than other teams can. He appears to be much more concerned with putting other talent around Dwight, anyway. Letting Dwight leave in Free Agency would be better than trading him to LA for Bynum's carcass and other players, as well. If Dwight does somehow get traded to the Lakers (or any other team), you'll surely be receiving Hedo or Arenas also, so have fun with that.


Other teams won't be able to trade another good young defensive center in return. Magics' chances of keeping Dwight fall completely on their ability to win a championship next year, otherwise I would assume he is gone.

In any case, Lakers do need something new, especially at the PG position. I don't know who we could get, but Fisher can't start or even play defense anymore so he is completely useless.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm so glad the Lakers got their candyasses whooped by the Mavs. They deserved it after being cocky all year as Odom and Bynum proved that by letting their frustrations takeover them. Bynum was lame for fouling a 6'0 guy. He sure made himself look even worst by doing that. Good job to the Lakers for sending Phil Jackson into retirement by making him suffer his first 0-3 deficit and sweep too. I'm sure he didn't want to add that to his coaching resume.

Edit: The Kings are staying in Sacramento for another year! Awesome!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well, shit.

real poor 4th quarter. no one else wanted to step up, and it hurt.

this series is going 7, and i'm not uber-confident in the bulls like i was before the series started.

and fucking Kirk Hinrich. He may have been more annoying defensively, but there is no way he would have brought the same offense as Teague. I now wish he didn't get hurt.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't the only reason Fisher starts is because of his history as a Laker?

Derrick Rose 12-32 from the field. That's some MVP worthy numbers. But I don't know what's been up with the Bulls lately. But despite that I just still can't see the Hawks winning this series, I stick with my prediction that the Bulls win in 6.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago folded down the stretch, dreadful execution. I don't think tonight was a barometer to gauge this team but it's visible that Chicago still isn't the most talented team in the playoffs, no matter what their regular season record may indicate.

Rough shooting from all involved, mental lapses on the defensive end, and lack of ingenuity from everyone not named Rose. I am aware that Boozer was exposed when Larry Drew went small and played Smith at the 4 but if Atlanta makes a conscious effort to deny the ball from Rose, it is okay to dump it into Boozer (especially when he actually showed up tonight offensively).

All said and done, Rose missed a lot of bunnies.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Atlanta/Chicago series is all about who wants to be Miami or Boston's sacrificial lamb...Chicago or Atlanta's best still cannot beat Boston or Miami 4 times when both teams are playing at the level they are right NOW..

Top 4 teams in playoffs right now imo are Dallas, Miami, Boston and Memphis


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> Sorry Laker fans. Hard cap means no Dwight or CP3 for you, Heat and Knicks got their shit done in time, but it's back to post Magic for the gold and purple side of LA


lol a trade could easily work between the Magic and the Lakers. they're not trying to sign Dwight in FA, they're not idiots. although they could blow up the team next year for a few expirings and have enough money to pick him up. but in short, its very, very manageable, and your apologies certainly aren't needed.



GD said:


> Wouldn't CP3 have to take less money in that case? He will want to get paid the same amount those 3 queers get paid.


he'd have to take a lot, lot less money. not even sure if it could happen after the new CBA.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lakers swept? This playoffs is as unpredictable as any i've ever seen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks have 2 guys with max deals..Heat while having 3 guys with big contracts, none have max deals..CP3 is likely gonna play in Florida sooner than later..Question is which team


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Who knew all this time Dallas and LA never meet in playoffs, they finally meet and Dallas owns the Lakers. Did LA just not know how to defend Dirk because they never saw him before?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

obviously they've seen him before, its not like they haven't played each other in the regular season. 

Dirk averaged 22 ppg 10 rpg against the lakers this season, and he was shooting over 50%. they just haven't been able to defend him well at all, but frankly, not many people can. when dirk is on, he's one of the most unstoppable offensive forces in the league. he has shots you CAN'T defend. i mean, you can defend them by tossing a hand in the face, but he can just take so many ridiculous off-kilter shots fron an angle and hit them like they're nothing that sometimes defenses just don't matter. 

Dirk Nowitzki and Zach Randolph are the hungriest players in the playoffs right now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here is what the Lakers will try to do 2 key moves

Chris Paul Trade for Pau Gasol 
Dwight Howard Trade for Andrew Bynum & Lamar Odom


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I WANT TO SING A GOODBYE SONG TO THE LAKERS. 

hehehe. * i don't know how to sing well, but i know you know this*

NA NA NA NA! NA NA NA NA! HEY HEY HEY! GOODBYE!

But, I think there are a lot of personal issues in the LA Lakers right now, so it really affected their game performance.

But I'm sure they are ready to roll on the next season.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> lol a trade could easily work between the Magic and the Lakers. they're not trying to sign Dwight in FA, they're not idiots. although they could blow up the team next year for a few expirings and have enough money to pick him up. but in short, its very, very manageable, and your apologies certainly aren't needed.


^^Laker fan in dreamland alert.

Although saying that, the NBA loves throwing the Lakers a bone, so they'll probably put some workaround in the new CBA called the "The Laker Glitch" so they can get both anyway and have like double the salary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Who knew all this time Dallas and LA never meet in playoffs, they finally meet and Dallas owns the Lakers. Did LA just not know how to defend Dirk because they never saw him before?


The Lakers and Mavs have met in the playoffs before. Tbey've never beaten the Lakers in a playoff series until now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not to mention, after this playoff run, why would you give up your franchise player for any of these guys? Gasol earned back his soft rep in my most eyes, Bynum still hasn't played an 82 game season + inconsistent player when he does play and Odom is just as inconsistent...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Who knew all this time Dallas and LA never meet in playoffs, they finally meet and Dallas owns the Lakers. Did LA just not know how to defend Dirk because they never saw him before?


Dallas and Lakers have met in the playoffs before, its Kobe and Dirk that never play against each other in the playoffs.

The only person that is going to stop Dirk, is Dirk himself. Dirk is just one of those rare NBA players. You can plan and throw all the strategies you want to try and defend Dirk, but it just does not work.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



BobLoblaw said:


> ^^Laker fan in dreamland alert.
> 
> Although saying that, the NBA loves throwing the Lakers a bone, so they'll probably put some workaround in the new CBA called the "The Laker Glitch" so they can get both anyway and have like double the salary.


^^not paying attention alert

:lmao not even a Laker fan. do you not see my sig? have you not read the pages of my LOLing? 

even with the new CBA, they'll most likely still be able to work out a trade to fit under the hard cap. thats just me being logical, i don't need to be in any dreamland to see how that could work. they've got some big contracts they can easily toss away.

i'm not saying other teams would WANT tot trade with them (i personally wouldn't want any of that trash on my team), but you're acting like its impossible under cap restrictions when its simply not and almost surely won't be.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*











It is impossible, Pau was a miracle trade, but even then the Grizzlies got the rights to his brother, they need a super miracle to get either Howard and Paul, use common sense bro, it ain't happening. Saying "oh but it could since TECHNICALLY they could trade pau+bynums stupid contracts" doesn't make a realistic possibility in the slightest.

I called you a Laker fan in dreamland....because I was mocking you, because you sound like all of them on realgm ignoring common sense to make up super trades. But i apologize bro.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*










hey look bro, i can do it too. anyway. 

you don't seem to understand how the Lakers are able to get their way. 

it's entirely, entirely possible. simple as that. Pau Gasol isn't going anywhere though, they're not silly enough to actually think someone would hop on that for any money. the whole Dwight Howard thing is entirely contingent on him actually wanting to go to LA and him sticking up for that decision when it comes to the Orlando organization. thats where the impossibility mostly lies, not within the money.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am mad. Mad that I always get into stupid arguments with Laker fans ><


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rondo is still kicking ass!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Here is what the Lakers will try to do 2 key moves
> 
> Chris Paul Trade for Pau Gasol
> Dwight Howard Trade for Andrew Bynum & Lamar Odom


do you think the hornets are that fucking stupid


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As much as I dislike the Heat, nice to see Haslem back. Always liked him.

edit: looks like hes trying to help the C's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Best series of the playoffs...Has been and probably will be


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, Rondo is still giving and taking beatings with a dislocated elbow and *no* pain killers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Astonished/amazed/dumbfounded by Rondo. I can't articulate how impressed I am, there's no words I can use to summarize playing with an injury as severe as he is.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, I was hoping for a good game and I am definitely getting it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron showing his true colors right there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what did he do im not watching


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

On their final possession of the the 4th he just completely lost the ball.

Going into OT.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ahhhh pierce is clutch, but not last shot of the game clutch, give it up. some script shit this game is though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> ahhhh pierce is clutch, but not last shot of the game clutch, give it up. some script shit this game is though.


He has his days where he'll get the buzzer beaters but there was a bit of mis-communication on the play. But I'd say Ray is a much more clutch last second guy.

Edit: D-Wade with a dagger, right thru the heart.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat have this now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



steamed hams said:


> Heat have this now.


Still possible but you have to imagine Wade & LeBron aren't gonna miss.

TURNOVER! Yes, just what the C's need.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

An NBA Finals without the Lakers or Celtics is pretty amazing. Hoping for Hawks & Grizzlies. The NBA would implode if that happened.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well...there goes the series. I just hope we don't go down like LA did.

If the Hawks & Grizzlies are in the Finals, the NBA will probably start the lockout early.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lbj's clutchness is back

heat in 5


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well 3-1 is no 3-0 so i still have hope, but this loss was painful. pretty sure they had an 11 point lead when they put in baby and he started throwing up airballs. give me the corpse of shaq over that any day


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LBJ's clutchness is back?

Did he even score in OT? I'm pretty sure D. Wade was the main reason the Heat won it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

kevin garnett ... where were you?

rough night for him. rondo is a beast. that's a serious injury to be playing through...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah K.G. just disappeared. This is disappointing to watch. I just hope that we go down fighting and don't end up getting blown out like the Lakers. Don't know if this is a good or bad thing, but the fact still remains the big 3 era Celtics have never lost a 7 game series with their starters healthy.

Never thought I'd have to resort to his but SAVE US D. ROSE!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

sadly, it's more save us Boozer or Deng.

this series is proving, rose can't do it all by himself. a secondary guy is going to need to step up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron is a bad man...That is all


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> sadly, it's more save us Boozer or Deng.
> 
> this series is proving, rose can't do it all by himself. a secondary guy is going to need to step up.


I don't care how it's done but the Bulls need to beat the Hawks because if the Hawks face Miami, they're basically getting the Finals handed to them. I think the Bulls can beat the Heat.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im going for any team that wins thunder/grizzlies and hawks/bulls


if any of those 4 teams win ill be happy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bogans, Brewer, Korver, Watson combined for 5 points in Game 4.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, like I said before when I had the series count wrong, the Heat have this series. Even though the Bulls didn't play well today, they will still take the Hawks and I am hoping the Eastern Conference. 

As far as the West goes I am hoping for the Grizzlies, but I can't make a safe prediction.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Korver is so crucial. the Bulls run more plays for him than any other player. constant screens and curls for him. 

plus, rose loves to kickout to him. korver cannot struggle if the bulls want to win. well, they can still win if he sucks, but it's much more difficult.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But Korver's only had like one bad game against ATL, right?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he's had two bad games, and two good games.

however, one of those bad games was game 2. but atlanta's offense was so poor, it didn't matter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really hope Dallas wins the championship this year, so Dirk and Kidd can finally get their championships.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Dallas is gonna win the whole thing. I hope not, but I think it's gonna be a Dallas vs. Miami rematch with Dallas winning in 5 or 6.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i dont know who wins in a dallas vs miami series, but i would be shocked if it didn't go at least 6. if not a full 7 games.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> LBJ's clutchness is back?.


last couple minutes of regulation still count.



notorious_187 said:


> Did he even score in OT? I'm pretty sure D. Wade was the main reason the Heat won it.


not sure, but a 35 point/14 rebound performance surely indicates that he was arguably the main reason behind the w himself.


regarding your question about dwight



notorious_187 said:


> where the hell is this Dwight Howard going to L.A. shit coming from?


according to bleacher report he had a chat w/ kobe during all star weekend about real estate in los angeles.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat gonna hurt alot of feelings in this thread..Might as well close it after this series is over


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant bought a condo in Miami, so I guess that means he's being traded to the Heat. :0


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Exactly. What is him asking about real estate have to do it with Dwight wanting to go to L.A.?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it could mean nothing or everything, depends how you look at it assuming the story is true.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This post right here written by this guy named CelticTillDeath on the RealGM Celtic board and I couldn't put what he said better. I know most of you probably won't read it all though.



> Its crazy how injuries have derailed this team. 08-09 we get off to the best start in NBA history and then KG blows out his knee. We go on to take the team that ended up going to the finals, to 7 games (without KG), but came up short. Last year, Perkins goes down with a tear in his ACL in the beginning of game 6 and we lose to LA in a 7th game after holding a 3-2 lead. This year, Shaq gets hurt in a meaningless regular season game against the lowly Detroit Pistons and likely sees his last minutes of effective basketball in his career. And if losing Shaq wasnt enough, just when we start to gain momentum in the series, our floor leader and only young star that we have (Rondo) goes down with one of the most disgusting injuries ive ever seen in a basketball game, forcing him to play the biggest game of the series one handed. If our guys could have held up over the years healthy wise, we could have been looking at a potential 4-peat, but instead the basketball Gods had other things in store. This team has had the worst luck, but the most heart out of any team i can ever remember watching.
> 
> Whatever happens in the rest of this series, i will ALWAYS have nothing but LOVE and the utmost RESPECT for our big 4. They have given me some of the fondest memories possible as a sports fan. They always showed nothing but heart, will, and determination, no matter who the opponent was or what the circumstances were. This team will always have a special place in my heart and im so proud of these guys and the way they went to battle night in and night out. I dont care if they only won one title, this team is DEFINITELY up there with some of the greatest Celtic teams of all time. Win or lose this series, i just want to say thank you to these guys for everything theyve done for this city. They brought a struggling franchise back to the forefront of the league, which is right where we belong. For that, we as fans are forever in debt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> last couple minutes of regulation still count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily say it's back at all. He fumbled that ball away with 19 seconds left and didn't do much in OT. He's had plenty of games with those numbers that they didn't win.

And i find this Dwight shit ridiculous. I don't see him going to LA.

Honestly I'd love to see Grizzlies/Hawks finals just to stick it in the face of all the superteams being created. (Well aware the Celtics are that type of team too technically, in a much much different way)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

jesus christ, the series isn't over yet. they can take 3 straight. it's not 3-0, there's hope. they did it in 81 in the conference finals and went on to win the title. ok, it's 30 years later, but it's been done before, and they can do it again. lebron won that game for the heat, dude put on an incredible performance and that 3 in the corner was a killer.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

what a shot from vasquez. okc/memphis going to double ot.

unbelievable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This shit is ridiculous. Mayo, Conley and Vasquez are miracle workers. Greivis didn't even shoot it, he just threw it at the hoop and it went in.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Holy fuck what a game. Loving this heart Memphis is showing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

triple ot


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook once again taking the majority bulk of the offense for the Thunder. difference is, this night it's actually working and he's not shooting too badly.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This game is spectacular.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook has 40 on about 32 shots..If it goes into another OT, I'm calling it a night


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shoutout to the fool at Buffalo Wild Wings that asked for this game to keep going..Too late for this stuff man


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

looks like okc's got this game. seemed like they never missed shots in any of the overtime periods.

props to memphis on fighting until the last horn. 2-2 now, this is just the beginning of the series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great games today. Lebrick finally came to play in the clutch and Thunder and Grizzles was just unbelievable, especially at the end of the second OT when the ball was in no one control for around what seemed like 10 seconds.


----------



## Mapsspam (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I expected a little bit more from boston. They could have won the game


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Woah, triple overtime. I'm dreaming of a Thunder vs Bulls final!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pulling for the hawks to pull off the upset unless the celts get eliminated, then i wanna see the bulls in the finals. after playing against the heat, hawks will seem like a college team, much needed breather before the finals. obviously i'm expecting celts to win in 7 against the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chico, it's time for you to face reality. The Celtics are not beating the Heat three times in a row. I wanna believe just like you but it's not happening. Rondo's got one arm, we have no inside presence, K.G. is tired, etc. The big 4 era is on it's last legs.

Anyway, nice win for the Bulls (since that's who I'm pulling for). I was pissed off for their bench play for the first three quarters but they really picked it up in fourth.

I really hope the Mavs aren't gonna try to bring Caron Butler back if they make it to the Finals, if anything they should've learned from the Magic's mistake in 09 by bringing back Jameer Nelson. Bringing Caron back is not a smart idea IMO.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

good game from the Bulls. its one of those games that i expected to help win them this series. the Bulls have one of the best defenses in the league, and while at times the Hawks can have an explosive and exciting offense, they can also break down easily and shoot themselves out of the game. 

Johnson and Crawford shot a collective 7-24 and only scored 17 points, 2 of those from Crawford. no one on the bench even really did anything for them outside of Pachulia. 

good game from Deng too, nice to see him step up as an offensive weapon to help out Rose.


in the case of the Celtics, its POSSIBLE, but lets face it, the chances are about as low as can be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I never said it was impossible but if I were betting man, I would bet against the Celtics coming back to win the series and even if they did, they'd be so drained & tired.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Daaaaaaaaa Bulls


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chi-City


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> good game from the Bulls. its one of those games that i expected to help win them this series. the Bulls have one of the best defenses in the league, and while at times the Hawks can have an explosive and exciting offense, they can also break down easily and shoot themselves out of the game.
> 
> Johnson and Crawford shot a collective 7-24 and only scored 17 points, 2 of those from Crawford. no one on the bench even really did anything for them outside of Pachulia.
> 
> ...


Well put. I was very, very happy with the Bulls performance. Deng played a good game and Rose had a solid 33 points and 9 assists. The only thing that disappointed me a bit was they only made 4 3pointers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Bulls plan to be inconsistent against the Heat they might as well let them go to the finals. Going from bad games to good games won't get it done after they're done with these bad teams, yes Hawks are a bad team especially compared to the Heat/Celtics.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Near™ said:


> Well put. I was very, very happy with the Bulls performance. Deng played a good game and Rose had a solid 33 points and 9 assists. The only thing that disappointed me a bit was they only made 4 3pointers.


they only played korver for like 5 minutes today, i didn't even notice until the end of the game that he rarely played. 

if they want to beat the Heat, they need him to show up every game, and bury 3-4 three pointers.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> they only played korver for like 5 minutes today, i didn't even notice until the end of the game that he rarely played.
> 
> if they want to beat the Heat, they need him to show up every game, and bury 3-4 three pointers.


Agreed. That is why I was disappointed; Korver didn't even have a point this game.

And yes, the Bulls have been a bit streaky, but look at the Heat's regular season streaks, it is ridiculous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Regular season is one thing, but they have dominated so far in the playoffs and making the Celtics look like they're as bad as the Sixers. If Bulls can't stop them then I'm afraid only Mavs will be able to.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls vs. Grizzlies. GRIZZLIES in six.

:side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook will beat them all. he's on dat ALLEN IVERSON swag.........

you'd never even guess there was a better player on the team. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook's shot selection makes Kobe Bryant's double teamed contested shots look good, but at least he passes to Durant when there is 5 seconds left on the shot clock making him take bad shots just like him.

AI's at least won the Sixers a game against the Lakers in the finals, maybe Westbrook can do the same if he gets that far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nice to see Thibs recognize effective matchups. 

Brewer, Gibson, and Asik were doing work in the 4th. Also nice to see Deng stepup as a secondary scorer.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Bulls plan to be inconsistent against the Heat they might as well let them go to the finals. Going from bad games to good games won't get it done after they're done with these bad teams, yes Hawks are a bad team especially compared to the Heat/Celtics.


It's not a matter of them being inconsistent. They've been exposed. Other than Rose, nobody can create offense. The only thing inconsistent about them is their intensity to begin games but even that hasn't been much of an issue this series (aside from game 1). They are what they are. Rose goes for 30-45 a game regardless of how efficient he is, they attempt to play defense (sometimes successful, but they get beat off the dribble a lot. When the help side d is slow or they don't overload the strong side, they can't get many stops), and they get their scoring by committee.

The Hawks might have beat the Celtics in a 7 game series but who is to say?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love how the Mavs are totally flying under everyone's radar, even mine as a fan of them. The ambush will be all the sweeter if it goes down.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao at this Kobe/Gasol stuff.

Hoping the Celts go down fighting tonight. I'd like to see them take it back home.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Love how the Mavs are totally flying under everyone's radar, even mine as a fan of them. The ambush will be all the sweeter if it goes down.


We've seen how they've performed when expectations were high..Being the underdog is the greatest thing to happen to them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq not playing in game 5 most likely done for his career. I would like to say thank you to Shaq for all the memories he's provided us, he will go down as one of the most dominant and charismatic players of all-time. He's arguably a top 3 center in his prime and arguably a top 10 player in his prime. It's sad that his final game was how he looked in game 4 but it is what it is.

On to the game on hand, now K.G. wants to be aggressive. Sure could've used this in game 4.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And Jermaine O'Neal is hurt. We just can't catch a break can we?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ah yes, poor Celtics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I said, Celtic pride baby. We are not about to go down without a fight.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is such a fucking monster. fantastic half from him. 

i feel a close game, no matter what.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

2 point lead for the Celtics at half time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At least KG & Ray are fighting...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Yeah but that's not enough. Pierce has gotta show up at least.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ Yeah but that's not enough. Pierce has gotta show up at least.


nothing u can do when you're in foul trouble. wade has made so many uncontested shots, defense isn't there tonight. gonna need more ray 3's to break this open. feel bad for kg, he's got no help.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dang we would probably be up by double digits if we could just find some way to keep them from getting to the free throw line. But when you're playing both D. Wade & LeBron, that's a hard task.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have a strong feeling that once Miami gets the lead they'll have it for the rest of the game. The C's are not playing good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Celtics still in this game is amazing..Watching them just frustrates me that they only have 1 title to show for with the big 3...This game just makes me respect them more


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is a sick man, but Boston have a narrow lead.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if they are gonna call these travels on boston lebron should have atleast 5 traveling violations in this game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Celtics still in this game is amazing..Watching them just frustrates me that they only have 1 title to show for with the big 3...This game just makes me respect them more


I actually think we would've 3 peated or at least won two had K.G. not blown his knee out in 09 and Perk not tear his ACL in game 6 last year. But that's just me.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

have to wonder how many times lebron is gonna travel without them calling it


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Goddamn!!!

Just like that they're right back in it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

King James...With the possible dagger


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Still a long way to go, but I'm afraid this might do it right here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And with that the C's probably lost. If they did lost at least they went down fighting.

But come on how was that not a foul on the Pierce drive?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lucky it wasn't an offensive, to be honest. that call could have gone either way, he fucking barged through that lane.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's it. It's all over. Fucking Lebron.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami Boston can't close.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is disappointing to watch. We choked that fucking lead.

I'm honored to have been able to watch the big 4 era Celtics, they went down fighting and Miami was the better team.

Congratulations LeBron & D. Wade


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Miami Boston can't close.


hard to when every time mia drives to hoop it's a foul


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> hard to when every time mia drives to hoop it's a foul


they were buried by two gigantic three-pointers and complete lack of offense in the last three minutes, it has nothing to do with the refs right now.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I a, happy that the Heat won, now the Bulls can beat them in the Eastern Conference finals.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> they were buried by two gigantic three-pointers and complete lack of offense in the last three minutes, it has nothing to do with the refs right now.


yea the first 9 min of the 4th qtr when they could have opened up a lead doesn't matter b/c of how the last 3 min went.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SAVE US D. ROSE!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not gonna lie, I'm pretty fucking pumped. It's no secret that I dislike the Heat, but I'm just excited to see the Lakers and Celtics out of the playoffs. Fucking miracle. I do like Doc though, and it's somewhat sad to see his (possibly) final series be jobbing to the Heat. Miami vs. Dallas or Oklahoma City would be a fantastic series. I have no interest in seeing the Bulls, though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yea the first 9 min of the 4th qtr when they could have opened up a lead doesn't matter b/c of how the last 3 min went.


lol what do you mean it doesn't matter? the last 3 minutes are what matters most. 

they produced NO OFFENSE. it's not like they couldn't have kept their lead. they didn't score in the last three minutes. that had nothing to do with the refs. when you don't score in the last three minutes, that means you can't close. thats pretty much the definition. 

Miami got somewhere around their average free throw attempts tonight, and they didn't close. simple as that.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

WHO SAID LEBRON COULDNT CLOSE OUT A GAME??? WHERE YOU AT, HATERS?!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> lol what do you mean it doesn't matter? the last 3 minutes are what matters most.
> 
> they produced NO OFFENSE. it's not like they couldn't have kept their lead. they didn't score in the last three minutes. that had nothing to do with the refs.
> 
> closing is closing. and they didn't close. Miami got somewhere around their average free throw attempts tonight, and you didn't close. simple as that.


the game was CLOSE in the last 3 MIN OF THE GAME b/c of foul calls in the first 9 min of the 4th qtr. how is this simple point lost on you? the last 3 minutes are what matter most when the refs keep you in a game you shouldn't have been in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Guys quit complaining. Had we hit our damn shots and not had so many unforced turnovers we could've closed it out. We went down fighting, even though we lost in 5 it wasn't an easy task for Miami to do. People are joking how Miami is acting like they just won the Finals but facing Boston was their hardest task of the year so far and it might be their hardest team to beat. Yes we choked the game away but we still fought hard for at least 46 of the 48 minutes and that's all I wanted. I knew we were gonna lose but I just wanted to see them not make it a walk in the park.

What I don't like is how the whole team just walked to the locker room except for from what I saw...Delonte, Ray Allen, & Doc. Very classy act.

And lol, didn't anyone see Delonte & LeBron hugging?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

- Favorite team loses
> Blame the referees


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SummerLove said:


> WHO SAID LEBRON COULDNT CLOSE OUT A GAME??? WHERE YOU AT, HATERS?!


present and accounted for


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good Game though.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> - Favorite team loses
> > Blame the referees


not at all. they lost to LA last year and it wasn't b/c of refs,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> - Favorite team loses
> > Blame the referees


Who's blaming the referees?

They made some pretty shit calls in the duration of the game but I'm not gonna sit up here and blame the loss on them. That's pathetic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm happy for LeBron but sad for the Celtics...Wanted to see Boston go out with one more shot healthy and together...

But hey, Miami just punched their ticket to the NBA finals and possibly their 1st of many rings..They're a year ahead of schedule in my eyes but I feel we kinda just witnessed the birth of a mini dynasty in Miami


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Happy for Heat, this is what they built up for.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> the game was CLOSE in the last 3 MIN OF THE GAME b/c of foul calls in the first 9 min of the 4th qtr. how is this simple point lost on you? the last 3 minutes are what matter most when the refs keep you in a game you shouldn't have been in.


they were still ahead what, six points with three or four minutes left?
ended up losing by 10. that's called not being able to close a game.
how is this simple point lost on you? 

nvm bro, blame the refs some more :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> they were buried by two gigantic three-pointers and complete lack of offense in the last three minutes, it has nothing to do with the refs right now.


what? i don't normally look to the refs but that phantom foul on krstic is what killed them. lebron was lights out for sure, but the c's had momentum when they called that bogus shit. wade only made 1 free throw but it didn't matter, damage was done. would've been up 6 with ball. call was disgraceful.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

figures the one time i am rooting for a boston team in a series, they lose lol


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> what? i don't normally look to the refs but that phantom foul on krstic is what killed them. lebron was lights out for sure, but the c's had momentum when they called that bogus shit. wade only made 1 free throw but it didn't matter, damage was done. would've been up 6 with ball. call was disgraceful.


if one bad call makes you miss all your shots in the last three minutes and let heat hit big threes, you didn't deserve to make it to the next round anyway.

when it came down to the wire, celtics got outplayed. its that simple.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> what? i don't normally look to the refs but that phantom foul on krstic is what killed them. lebron was lights out for sure, but the c's had momentum when they called that bogus shit. wade only made 1 free throw but it didn't matter, damage was done. would've been up 6 with ball. call was disgraceful.


momentum on the road in an nba game is something rawlin is unfamiliar with


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

whining about the refs after your team gets knocked out is something KingofKings is not at all unfamiliar with.:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> if one bad call makes you miss all your shots in the last three minutes and let heat hit big threes, you didn't deserve to make it to the next round anyway.
> 
> when it came down to the wire, celtics got outplayed. its that simple.


momentum is everything in basketball, getting a defensive board up 6 ready to push it up the floor would continue that. a horrible call on your team brings everyone down and changes things, it's that simple. they were done after that. that pierce pass was nauseating, cannot believe he threw that... to jeff green? still shocked.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



shutupchico said:


> momentum is everything in basketball, getting a defensive board up 6 ready to push it up the floor would continue that. a horrible call on your team brings everyone down and changes things, it's that simple. they were done after that. that pierce pass was nauseating, cannot believe he threw that... to jeff green? still shocked.


and that happens. it happens in plenty of games, and i've seen plenty of games where a team gets knocked down and out like that, and are able to do something to turn things around. its not like momentum is never overturned. its just wishful thinking here to consider all the blame needs to go on that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chico, KingofKings, just stop. I know you guys are a little bias because the Celtics are your squad but we left LeBron wide fucking open for two uncontested threes. It doesn't matter if you don't think he's clutch he's the best player in the world, you don't just leave that guy wide open. Yes the Krstic foul hurt our momentum but just like that idiot Reggie Miller said we've got to keep our composure and just keep it moving. I gotta say that I agree with Rawlin, we failed to execute down the stretch and we got outplayed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Goddamn, couldn't be more disappointed in that series. Just hope someone beats the Heat now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One of the Celtics trainers just said that if this was the season, Rondo would've been out for 6 to 8 weeks. Rondo was severely hurt playing, I just hope he doesn't hurt it even more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> momentum on the road in an nba game is something rawlin is unfamiliar with


The Heat just wanted it more


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> whining about the refs after your team gets knocked out is something KingofKings is not at all unfamiliar with.:lmao


i know which is why i didn't the last 2 years they lost, right?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bron took out the Pistons and now the Celtics...Game 4 & 5 LeBron simply snatched away from Boston with big time shots..ppl wanna disagree but the guy has been hitting big time playoff shots for a while now..Just that none of them have equated into a title


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i know which is why i didn't the last 2 years they lost, right?


you still whining? i'll give you some time to cry it out man, those refs are meanies. :lmao

let's get to the Bulls/Heat already, and let the sweep/5 game series commence.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> and that happens. it happens in plenty of games, and i've seen plenty of games where a team gets knocked down and out like that, and are able to do something to turn things around. its not like momentum is never overturned. its just wishful thinking here to consider all the blame needs to go on that.


ok, but to say the refs didn't factor in to the outcome is crazy. i don't even think they scored after that foul.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> you still whining? i'll give you some time to cry it out man, those refs are meanies. :lmao
> 
> let's get to the Bulls/Heat already, and let the sweep/5 game series commence.


glad to see your resorting to bad jokes now b/c your actual arguments were terrible.



> ok, but to say the refs didn't factor in to the outcome is crazy. i don't even think they scored after that foul


keeping the game close and the crowd into the game had no impact on the outcome of the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I give the Celtics credit for not going out and clotheslining LeBron or anything like that. LeBron could definitely kick any of the Celtics' asses though, so I see why one wouldn't attack LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bynum or Odom didn't clothesline anyone either. Odom tried elbowing Dirk and Bynum did elbow Barea in the ribs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Same fucking thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I give the Celtics credit for not going out and clotheslining LeBron or anything like that. LeBron could definitely kick any of the Celtics' asses though, so I see why one wouldn't attack LeBron.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> glad to see your resorting to bad jokes now b/c your actual arguments were terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> keeping the game close and the crowd into the game had no impact on the outcome of the game.


lol yup, maybe rawlin's just trolling, i dunno. ainge fucked this team up for real though, i don't know if u could find 2 more people in the league that'd be more helpful to them in this series than ta and perk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good game by both Heat/Boston, Good win by the Heat i did not understand celebration at the end of the game there only 2nd round..


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Good game by both Heat/Boston, Good win by the Heat i did not understand celebration at the end of the game there only 2nd round..


overcoming the hump that is the celtics.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Never thought I would witness the day when Notorious 187 is the most judicious Boston fan. Proud of you. I've hated on you in the past but gotta' give you some kudos for that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I give the Celtics credit for not going out and clotheslining LeBron or anything like that. LeBron could definitely kick any of the Celtics' asses though, so I see why one wouldn't attack LeBron.


Nenad would've attacked him with a chair like he did in Yugoslavia.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Never thought I would witness the day when Notorious 187 is the most judicious Boston fan. Proud of you. I've hated on you in the past but gotta' give you some kudos for that.


Lol, I'm just hoping D. Rose and the Bulls get their heads together and beat the Heat which I know they're capable of. All they need is to playing the defense that they're capable of and give D. Rose some more help on offense. Boozer has got to show up, Noah needs to dominate, and some good contributions from Deng, Gibson, Brewer, & Korver wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh shit Nate Robinson's in the game!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Memphis is getting rocked tonight


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They won't be the Celtics and the series won't go to 7. Did you watch either of their games this season? The Heat simply got beat and shutdown, and no it doesn't matter that it was the beginning of the season. Look at the previous years that the LBJ, DWade, and Bosh played the Celtics, each time tey were able to limit them enough to beat their team easily.
> 
> It doesn't mattter that the Heat are doing well now because the Celts are still the better and more complete team and won't lose to Heat in the playoffs when they have all their players back and they're healthy.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It's not just the games it how they match up against them. Who's going to able to defend Rondo from driving into the post. Who's going to defend KG? Lebron and Wade and only do so much on the defense side of the ball and all of the Heat's bigs are pretty bad on defense other than Anthony.
> 
> Playoff games are also tougher than the regular season ones, the games are slower and teams are more prepared to stop the other team's biggest threats. KG can shut down Bosh, and they'll get something done to slow down LBJ and DWade. THen what will the Heat do? Live and die from the 3 point land because basically all their others are capable of doing on the offensive side of the ball.
> 
> Boston is a complete team with a lot of depth, the Heat have basically DWade, LBJ, Bosh, and Miller then a bunch of low quality players. They are not built very well for the playoffs.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> To win in the playoffs you need depth and the Heat don't even have a good starting 5 yet.


......


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You do realize he made those posts before the Perkins trade which changed pretty much everyone's outlook on the Celtics playoff chances.

I mean when he made that post the Celtics roster was
Rondo/Nate/Delonte/Bradley
Allen/Wafer
Pierce/Daniels
K.G./Davis/Harangody
Perk/Shaq/Jermaine/Erden

And the roster as of today is
Rondo/Delonte/Arroyo/Bradley
Allen/Wafer
Pierce/Green/Pavlovic
K.G./Davis/Murphy
Shaq/Jermaine/Krstic

That's a significant decrease in talent and depth if you ask me. Swapping Nate Robinson for Carlos Arroyo, Kendrick Perkins for Krstic, getting rid of good young talent in Harangody & Erden and replacing them with Sasha Pavlovic & Troy Murphy. That's a big drop.

And to be fair, Chris Bosh really wasn't a factor for the most part and at that time the Heat weren't playing good basketball. I'm pretty sure if you asked him that question the day before the playoffs started you would've gotten a different answer.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gotta give credit to LeBron. The second time that he has hit unbelievably high pressure 3s. But its gotta be frustrating to not get the same calls on both ends. The Heat shoot more 3s than the celtics yet almost double the celtics in free throws attempted every single game.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*HEAT! Get ready MVP Rose.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> ......


Did you read my posts? Like notorious said it isn't my fault that Celtics changed their roster and made it worse. I was saying they didn't match up well, which they wouldn't have had Perkins been there and Rondo not gotten injured in Game 3. They also weren't healthy, something that I thought they would be once the playoffs came around.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Asked whether or not he blamed the team's 4-1 loss to the Heat in the Eastern Conference semifinals on the midseason trade of Kendrick Perkins, Ainge said, "I know a lot of people will blame the Perkins trade for our lack of success. I'm OK with that. I take responsibility for that. There's a legitimate argument to be made. I don't buy into Perkins' screening ability or Rondo's struggles, but could he have helped our defense and help us get some more stops? There's a legitimate argument for that, but it's our offense that let us down."


Perkins would have helped and this wouldn't have been a 5 game series but at the end of the day, Heat looked like the better team. Perkins being there would have prolonged the series but not change the result. Still Boston has hurt themselves because now going into the future they will have less and less of an inside presence as each year goes by now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everything is going Chicago's way tonight. Very pleased and encouraged so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

indeed. i feel like they should be winning by 20 right now, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So I've been away the last 11 days and missed the Celtics lose in 5. For shame .

What's the discussion been like. I assume it's been entertaining. Too lazy to back read here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Good to see Carlos Boozer playing great. Hopefully he can continue his play into Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Bulls are gonna beat the Heat in 6 or 7 if they play like the Bulls from the regular season and these last two games but if they play like the Bulls from the Pacers series and the first couple of games from this Hawks series then Heat win 5 or 6.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sure hope not. The day I see Carlos Boozer wins anything substantial is the day I kill myself.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if they play like they did tonight, bulls frontcourt is going to fuck up miami's couch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ My thoughts exactly. I just hope Boozer is out of his slump and starts playing at the level that he's expected to. I think if Boozer does, he's gonna dominate Bosh adding to the fact that the Bulls frontcourt's about to dominate Miami on the boards.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat over Bulls in 5
OKC(Yeah im early, so what) over Mavs in 6


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

didn't watch the game but just from checking the box score, you have to feel slightly better as a bulls fan to see boozer actually produce and step up. hopefully he runs rampant on Bosh.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hope the bulls win, got a lot of respect for rose, i don't care too much though, with the celtics out i don't even know if i'll watch. gonna be tough when u got wade, bron, and the refs on the same team. probably be heat/mavericks final. just don't wanna see the heat win.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Chicago "Fuck We Got Boozer instead of James, Bosh, and Wade" Bulls vs. the Miami "We Got 'Em" Heat.

Gonna lul if the Bulls win this series.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

cant wait for Bulls/Heat


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Would have loved to see Rose frail on the floor, overwhelmed by the victory and the chance to play in the Eastern Conference Finals, all while embracing his teammates with man-hugs and playing to the crowd as if his season was validated. (sike, LeBron shot)


Intrigued to see what ATL will do. They have an abundance of money tied up to their current roster but they need to shake things up.



WWF said:


> Sure hope not. The day I see Carlos Boozer wins anything substantial is the day I kill myself.


Bookmarked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls in 5.
Thunder in 6 or if Grizzles make it then Grizzles in 7.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

bulls swag


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls in 7. 

Confidence in said prediction: 25%

Going to be intense.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Evo said:


> The Chicago "Fuck We Got Boozer instead of James, Bosh, and Wade" Bulls vs. the Miami "We Got 'Em" Heat.
> 
> Gonna lul if the Bulls win this series.


Boozer > Bosh, not that i'm saying much here.

it's more the Chicago "Fuck, We Could Have Had Amare" Bulls, although his playoff series was weak (he was injured for most of it tbf)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I have no problem with Heat celebrating victory over Boston considering what they have represented over the years especially to LeBron and the fact that LeBron & Wade both made it to the finals before and celebrated like that imo showed me how much they really thought of Boston over the years..Now if Miami celebrated like that after beating Orlando, Philly, New York or Atlanta, I'd be concerned


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really wanting a Heat/Mavs Final. Another shot at Miami in the Finals would be pretty cool. Obviously Dallas has to first face the Thunder or the Grizz first. No easy task really.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No Heat winning please. Go Chicago.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh is 10 times better than Boozer


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Bosh is 10 times better than Boozer


no not really


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

More like 3 times better...Boozer has yet to face a power forward in this playoffs that many would deem his caliber and has only had a good-great game by his standards once or twice..as bad as Bosh looked against Boston, he was going against KG...KG may be older but still the best power forward Bosh will go against in this playoffs until they possibly face Dallas..Bosh will have the kind of series against Boozer that he had against Brand imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My predictions for the Boozer/Bosh matchup: Boozer dominates Bosh on the boards, Bosh dominates Boozer from the field.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly Boozer and Bosh are both overrated but I'd probably take Boozer over Bosh. Rooting hard for the Bulls this series but I want to see whatever team wins in the west to win the championship.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Honestly Boozer and Bosh are both overrated but I'd probably take Boozer over Bosh. Rooting hard for the Bulls this series but I want to see whatever team wins in the west to win the championship.


The thing with Boozer and Bosh is that when they were on Jazz & Raptors, they showed up to play, something they've stopped doing on their new teams.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh plays some of the laziest offense i've ever seen when i'm watching the Heat games. i watched the entire Heat/76ers series, and he literally did nothing until he got the ball. i've never seen a basketball player play more minutes standing around than doing something, but he achieved this in ways i never thought possible. 

i can understand why he doesn't consider himself as "part of the group," it shows in his play. i guess he's just used to getting the ball all the time, because in toronto he was pretty much the only one who would score.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

having seen boozer all season, i'd hard-pressed to believe that Bosh is worse.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This OKC vs. Memphis series has been great, this IMO has thus far been the best series of the playoffs and everything I thought Denver vs. OKC would've been.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> having seen boozer all season, i'd hard-pressed to believe that Bosh is worse.


my main point was simply that Chicago would actually rather have Amare Stoudemire than the Boosh jabronis (who sees what i did there) 

when Boozer is on his A-game though, his offensive game is impeccable. he's underperformed to the max on Chicago. i forget what season it was, but there was a season where Boozer was scoring 20 PPG and shooting like 56% from the field, a thing normally only seen from Dwight Howard.

but yeah, both Boozer and Bosh are generally overrated.


on another note, can't wait for Game 7 of MEM/OKC. this has been the most entertaining series so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amar'e would have been a huge signing. the pick n pop game between Rose and him would have been scary good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> my main point was simply that Chicago would actually rather have Amare Stoudemire than the Boosh jabronis (who sees what i did there)
> 
> when Boozer is on his A-game though, his offensive game is impeccable. he's underperformed to the max on Chicago. i forget what season it was, but there was a season where Boozer was scoring 20 PPG and shooting like 56% from the field, a thing normally only seen from Dwight Howard.
> 
> ...


Bosh is a bit overrated, that being said the guy did put up some impressive numbers during his years in Toronto surrounded by limited talent..He did put up 40 & 15 in a playoff game once..Boozer imo is better when he was in Utah with a guy like Derron Williams getting him involved..They really were like the 2nd coming of Stockton & Malone in a way...I think going to the Bulls kind hurt his game, but I always remembered seeing him struggled in the playoffs for the most part..Always Deron or bust with Utah


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To be fair, the pick and pop game between Rose and Boozer is good. Give credit where it's due now, Mikey. Major improvement over Rose/Gibson running the pick n roll, even though Gibson has consistently been a better all around performer this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> When the Kendrick Perkins trade went through, there was a considerable amount of flabbergasting about what it was Boston saw in Jeff Green. That’s only intensified since, especially with the Celtics eliminated in the second round and Green coughing up a pair of killer turnovers down the stretch in Game 5. The Celtics have consistently maintained that Green was the guy they want, and they even plan on giving him a qualifying offer to keep him around. Danny Ainge thinks Green is a big part of the Celtics’ future.
> 
> But an interesting element came out of ESPN’s Bill Simmons’ podcast with Boston radio broadcaster Sean Grande this week. As SBNation’s Mike Prada noted: The Celtics began talks with the Thunder not for Jeff Green, but for James Harden. You know, the James Harden that has been en fuego since the trade deadline and has become a legitimate third playmaker for the Thunder and a nightmare for opponents? That James Harden?
> 
> ...


I'm not pissed off that we got Jeff Green but I am pissed that Danny Ainge traded away Perk for someone that he technically didn't really want. I don't think he should've just settled. But I would take Harden over Jeff any day, Harden is a great player and he would've really helped our bench out and made us way better. Us having a legit scorer on the bench would've been great and probably would've helped us against Miami but oh well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> To be fair, the pick and pop game between Rose and Boozer is good. Give credit where it's due now, Mikey. Major improvement over Rose/Gibson running the pick n roll, even though Gibson has consistently been a better all around performer this year.


can't do. until boozer starts putting forth a consistent effort, i'm a hater.

he's got a max deal, i have high expectations for him. he's not meeting them.

hopefully he can redeem himself this series.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Unbelievable thought that the Memphis Grizzlies could actually be in the West finals.

What a TEAM.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ainge said earlier this week that next year Green may start over Pierce..Overall, Ainge has been trying to break up the Boston core for a while now, ever since they won the title..

More and more I think about it, Chris Paul to OKC makes more and more sense..He seemed to like it there and a trade with OKC for Westbrook would probably be the best deal NO could get for CP3, not to mention OKC is likely closer to a title run in the next 5 years than any other team CP3 would go to..He wouldn't be trying to feed ego's of other superstars..I think Durant and CP3 would go together nicely


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If any one of the big 3 were to come off the bench I'd pick Ray Allen. But I just can't see Doc letting Pierce come off the bench and I can't see Pierce wanting to come off the bench and if Pierce does come off the bench he'll probably play more minutes than Green.

I don't know if it's gonna be CP3 coming but I just have a strong feeling Westbrook doesn't make it past the trade deadline next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see any reason to trade Westbrook. He's a phenomenal player, trading him would be retarded.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Westbrook saga is all sensationalized. He's doing a good job. 

brb Durant is in foul trouble. keeping us in Game 6.
brb no second scoring option.
brb expending hella energy on the defensive end.
brb unguardable
brb better jump shot than Rose (pains me to say that but Russell has a better mid-range jumper)



Mikey Damage said:


> can't do. until boozer starts putting forth a consistent effort, i'm a hater.
> 
> he's got a max deal, i have high expectations for him. he's not meeting them.
> 
> hopefully he can redeem himself this series.


Fair enough, my friend.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fine then..Trade Durant because obviously there is line starting to be drawn in the sand...Westbrook wants to be "THAT guy" and someone has obviously told him that he should be THAT guy and not Durant...It's one thing for Memphis to play good D on Durant, it's another thing for the point guard to not get the best player on the team the ball where he needs to get it and when he's hot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Fine then..Trade Durant because obviously there is line starting to be drawn in the sand...Westbrook wants to be "THAT guy" and someone has obviously told him that he should be THAT guy and not Durant...It's one thing for Memphis to play good D on Durant, it's another thing for the point guard to not get the best player on the team the ball where he needs to get it and when he's hot


Exactly. Another thing that puzzles me is how is Durant the #1 scoring option when Westbrook is the getting the most shots. Adding to the fact that Westbrook has horrible shot selection.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol WTF? They won't trade either of them, but instead encourage them to learn how to both be the best they can with each other. Seriously, trading either of them would be retarded, even thinking about that possibility is pretty stupid tbh. They're young and probably need an ego adjustment, but other than that they pretty will together. They did great in the regular season with each other and Westbrook hopefully learn when to take shots and when to pass. No need for another Shaq/Kobe feud, but then again they still managed to win 3 championships together.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did I miss something? I've heard rumbles of some controversy, but it's not really to the point where they should consider a trade, surely.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol WTF? They won't trade either of them, but instead encourage them to learn how to both be the best they can with each other. Seriously, trading either of them would be retarded, even thinking about that possibility is pretty stupid tbh. They're young and probably need an ego adjustment, but other than that they pretty will together. They did great in the regular season with each other and Westbrook hopefully learn when to take shots and when to pass. No need for another Shaq/Kobe feud, but then again they still managed to win 3 championships together.


indeed. none of this talk even came to the forefront till the 30/30 game. they played well together for the most part this season, and they're still both very young, and Westbrook is still vastly improving. people are taking this thing to a whole new level.

this team's only gotten better. until that changes, why the fuck would you trade them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm saying that Westbrook keeps playing selfishly like he's the star it could happen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook & Durant had an argument in the Denver series about who's taking shots and Mo Cheeks had to calm down Durant after Westbrook took one of those buzzer beating shots in the 3 overtime game...

If yall don't see this going down the same road as KG & Marbury then fine but OKC will never reach their full potential with Durant playing Robin..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Westbrook & Durant had an argument in the Denver series about who's taking shots and Mo Cheeks had to calm down Durant after Westbrook took one of those buzzer beating shots in the 3 overtime game...
> 
> If yall don't see this going down the same road as KG & Marbury then fine but OKC will never reach their full potential with Durant playing Robin..


there are plenty of possibilities to this road. to just assume it's automatically going to play out like KG & Marbury is silly. 

Durant didn't play Robin in the regular season. he took the most shots, he took the most free throws. a couple of playoff games, Westbrook has taken more shots. to think that this isn't something that could eventually be fixed is ridiculous. this isn't a one-way path.

as of right now, trading either of them should be on the very, very, very, very bottom of that list of possibilities.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook to more shots in a couple of playoff games? Since when is 7 out of 11 playoff games a couple? The most shots Durant has taken in one game in the playoffs is 27, the 2nd most for Westbrook is 30.

All I'm saying is that if gets worse a trade might be necessary.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Westbrook to more shots in a couple of playoff games? Since when is 7 out of 11 playoff games a couple? The most shots Durant has taken in one game in the playoffs is 27, the 2nd most for Westbrook is 30.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if gets worse a trade might be necessary.


sorry i didn't feel like checking every game. 

Westbrook has taken 16 more shots the entire playoffs than Durant. lets try not to exaggerate with this "THE MOST SHOTS" crap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah and it doesn't seem like Kevin Durant is too happy about it seeing as he's supposed to be the #1 scoring option and Westbrook is acting like he is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant's threes form 5 feet behind the line doesn't exactly qualify as good shot selection, either.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrooks problem is efficiency. that's the only reason these conversations are even happening. its not because another guy on the team could be the #1 scoring option, its because Westbrook isnt as efficient as he should be. 

it won't mean shit as to who is #1 or not, Durant just wants Westbrook to be as efficient as he is if he's gonna shoot that much. i refuse to believe the level-headed guy i've seen of Durant would be frustrated over an ego thing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn, I actually agree with that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook is what he is. Trying to exile him from town because Durant didn't get the ball when he wanted it would be an impulsive over reaction. They can both thrive together but with the media outlash and all these followers of the NBA (including you folks) crying out in outrage I would not be shocked if they become convinced that the grass is greener elsewhere.

Efficiency and stats are meaningless. Eyeball test > statistics. Conversely, statistics show how effective Westbrook really is so arguing on the behalf of them is utterly pointless.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think everyone realizes that if Westbrook and Durant don't work out it would terrible for the both of them. They won't do better without the other and have been given the privilege of having another superstar caliber player to play along with, which is rare in this league with players so young. All this team really needs is to build a good chemistry with each other and learn their roles and they will be able to win championships in the near future, otherwise a potentially great team will be ruined.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

today should be a fun day.

hopefully with bulls and thunder wins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Durant called Z-Bo the best PF in the league last week. Well, he's got my vote, now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd take Dirk and Amar'e over Z-Bo any day.

In other news, Memphis is playing horrible. I knew at one point this series they were gonna really need Rudy Gay. That time is now even JVG is admitting it. I'm pretty sure Memphis could actually get the ball in the basket if Rudy was there.

They're gonna be on the powerhouses of the West in the years to come though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Right, forgot about Dirk. I dunno. I'd take him over Amar'e, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

IMO Amar'e is better at Z-Bo at everything except for rebounding. I consider them equal on defense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd take Dirk over Z-Bo but then I'd take him over Amare anyday. I just can't get on the Amare train. I'd rank him 3rd still but I just don't like him much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Russell Westbrook has 7 rebounds in 3 quarters, the Thunder are getting 5 chances to score off of offensive rebounds but yet people are still trying to blame the refs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Please put Nate in the game!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuuuuuuck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man these Conference Finals series are gonna be great this year.

Not gonna lie the Celtics, Lakers, & Spurs would not have made it as interesting and entertaining as this.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow who ever expected a Western Playoff Series like that this year? Lakers swept, Memphis beating Spurs and giving OKC a run for their money, it's amazing. Heat/Bulls was as expected from the start, both games should be amazing, now I'm just hoping for a Thunder/Heat Finals.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thunder/bulls finals lehgooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just hope the Heat don't make it. So I guess that means I want it to be the Bulls vs. Mavs or Thunder and I'm actually split on Mavs and Thunder. Apart of me wants the Mavs because J. Kidd is one of my favorite players of all time and I wanna see him, Dirk, Peja, and Shawn Marion get a ring but then a part of me wants the Thunder to go because they have a lot of talent that I like and I also think that would have better games vs. the Bulls or Heat then the Mavs would.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I feel like I should hate the Heat, but I just...don't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't wanna see the Heat go to the Finals because I already know what's gonna happen with the phantom fouls and all that adding to the fact that I've got a couple bets with people saying that the Heat won't win in their 1st year. But I don't think the Heat will be hated as much next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat don't need phantom calls..and won't get any more than the opposing team most likely


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If they get that game 7 trio of referees that Celtics & Lakers game got, I can see it happening.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Memphis had a good season. They were overrachievers and accomplished a great deal of success this season. Last stand was tonight, not enough perimeter offense to stretch the defense and too many mental lapses defensively. Tony Allen was constantly exposed today. The penetration killed Memphis, too, couldn't stay in front of anyone.

Anxious for Game 1 tonight. I think Chicago will win game 1. Bigger chance for Miami to steal one on the road is game 2, but I can't be certain. When you have two elite players like LBJ and DWade, you can never be counted out. The Bulls will come out with plenty of energy. If the Heat can avoid the initial thrust of force from Chicago, they'll survive and keep the game close.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

grizzlies season was a success no matter what honestly. they pulled one of the biggest upsets in recent nba playoff history and took the thunder to seven games.. this is just a good foundation for this team. they are young, big, powerful, and hungry


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> grizzlies season was a success no matter what honestly. they pulled one of the biggest upsets in recent nba playoff history and took the thunder to seven games.. this is just a good foundation for this team. they are young, big, powerful, and hungry


Agreed. I hope the Bulls don't try to turn this into D. Rose vs. LeBron & Wade because if that's the case then we're in for a short series. And D. Rose needs to stop chucking 3's away.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not a big Dallas fan, but I kinda hope they go all the way. Dirk deserves a ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sloppy play from both teams so far but the Bulls are letting Miami get too many easy points. The bad part is the Bulls are getting as many steals as the Heat but the Heat have great transition defense, I'll give them that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Taj Gibson just pwned D. Wade!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Say what you will about Boozer's timid tendencies offensively but you can't criticize his aptitude to rebound. Still one of the better all around rebounders in the NBA. I would like to see more of Brewer if Korver carries his shooting into the early 4th quarter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boozer is great at crashing the boards, he's being playing very good recently but the main thing that hurt Chicago in this 1st half was turnovers. There were way too many turnovers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Showcasing the precise reasons why Noah is my favorite player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

God I miss Tom Thibodeau.

The way he runs a defense is amazing.

Don't get me wrong. Lawrence Frank is good but he's nowhere near Tom Thibodeau's level. Sucks that Lawrence Frank might be leaving to go coach the Rockets too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Best outside shooting performance from Mr. MVP in quite some time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Note to LeBron: It wasn't the Celtics you couldn't get past. It was Tom Thibodeau.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really want a Thunder/Bulls finals. If not then I want a Mavs/Heat finals with Mavs winning. Both those series would be great, and the conference finals this year should be good.

Great energy by the Bulls tonight, hope they bring this amount of energy for the rest of the series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Putback of the year!!!!!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i enjoy this defensive strategy.

fuck Bosh, let him do what he wants, defend the people that matter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls did a GREAT job of holding them only to 15 ft attempts, that is incredible considering who they are and how often they get calls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In order for the Heat to win Bosh has to get more help. He can't do it by himself.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DA BULLS


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Either this is Miami's wake up call or their exploitation..Way some of them moved around it seemed Miami didnt take Chicago serious enough..That's what happens when you listen to media and believe your own hype


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There are lot of Heat fans feeding my bs like "This loss is gonna get us motivated"

My question is how the hell are you not motivated in the ECF?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol you need motivation in the ECF then that just proves you don't deserve to be there. I hope the East gets stacked like the West has been for the last 12 years so they don't get past the first two rounds as easily as they did.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great win for the Bulls, and Bosh had a good game tonight. The best performance i've seen from him since he moved to Miami. ( He might've had a great game some other time, but this is the first great game i've personal witness from him)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol you need motivation in the ECF then that just proves you don't deserve to be there. I hope the East gets stacked like the West has been for the last 12 years so they don't get past the first two rounds as easily as they did.


Man I wish Boston didn't ruin themselves with that trade they would've owned Miami.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Man I wish Boston didn't ruin themselves with that trade they would've owned Miami.


Rondo getting injured didn't help either. They're advantage was PG, C, and bench. They traded away Perkins and Nate which ruined their advantage at C and there wasn't really depth at PG except for West, and then traded two other players to Cavs for basically nothing. They then picked up Arroyo, who really didn't help, and Murphy, who didn't even play I think.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

In case anyone wanted to catch it again:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rondo getting injured didn't help either. They're advantage was PG, C, and bench. They traded away Perkins and Nate which ruined their advantage at C and there wasn't really depth at PG except for West, and then traded two other players to Cavs for basically nothing. They then picked up Arroyo, who really didn't help, and Murphy, who didn't even play I think.


I actually this Boston team would've won had they been completely healthy. But yes looking at Nate playing for the Thunder, we lost all of our firepower off the bench. Nate, TA, Delonte, the old Big Baby, even if you wanna include Marquis Daniels, we had explosiveness coming from the bench. Replacing them with Jeff Green and Krstic doesn't really help. I don't know why they traded Harangody that kid had so much potential if they were to trade one rookie they should've traded Avery Bradley. I don't know why they picked up Arroyo and they obviously only picked up Troy Murphy so Miami wouldn't get them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Taj Gibson was sick tonight!

Good to see the Bulls get the W tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Taj Gibson was sick tonight!
> 
> Good to see the Bulls get the W tonight.


Gibson was killing. I felt bad for the Miami bench on how bad they got shitted on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tonight's second half seemed like a complete mismatch in pretty much every fasset of the game. Hopefully game 2 is closer, yeash.

Amazing dunk by Gibson, btw.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bosh, LBJ, Wade = 63 pts
Boozer, Deng, Rose = 63 pts

The discripency there is going to have to be more vast. If this continues, easy series for Chicago. The big three have to outscore Boozer, Deng and rose by 15-20 in order to be a viable winner in these games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron and D-Wade were a combined 12 of 32 or something like that. Not going to cut it. The 3 of them are need to be close to 90 (adding Bosh of course).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> There are lot of Heat fans feeding my bs like "This loss is gonna get us motivated"
> 
> My question is how the hell are you not motivated in the ECF?


I wouldn't say they weren't motivated, they just didn't look at Chicago as the same type of threat as they did LA & Boston..I bet they watched the Bulls series vs Indiana & Atlanta and didn't come away impressed or feel the need for urgency that they needed to win game 1 or needed to put down Chicago early as they did last series vs Boston..Some teams are just arrogant that way I guess


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thought it was interesting to hear green was a second resort after harden. guess they were really trying to get rid of perk. hardens knows the game, no deer in headlight looks with him, sort've a lefty poor mans pierce... would've helped a lot more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

taj motherfucking gibson! there were some great facial/poster machine dunks tonight...

- Taj on Wade
- Brewer on Bosh
- Bosh on Boozer

Anyway, like I thought prior to the series ... rebounding and depth. Last update I saw had the Bulls ahead 26-8 on second-chance points. That's huge right there. That's the Bulls type game. Yeah, the Heat may have shot a higher percentage, but the Bulls kept crashing the boards and getting the put backs.

Defense showed up tonight. Excellent rotations, and help defense. Kept forcing LeBron to his left, and kept forcing him to contested 20 foot jump shots. LBJ, if you want to keep shooting from near the arc, by all means, please do so. I think he had like one drive all game. 

Deng was great tonight. Making his shots, and playing clamp-on defense. He was there all night, on both ends. 

Bench was also great, outscoring the Miami bench 28-15. 

I think LBJ and Wade will bounce back in game 2, but it'll come at the expense of Bosh's points. If Bosh and the rest of the crew struggle, it won't matter what LBJ and Wade do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok so the Heat/Bulls game had 11.1 million viewers breaking the record of most viewed NBA game on cable television.

The #1 most viewed markets were
1. Chicago
2. South Florida
3. Cleveland

Cleveland just can't get enough of LeBron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NBA on NBC > NBA on TNT > everything else


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland has to be the most bitter ex-girlfriend of sports.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland doesn't even support the Indians so they can choke on that loyalty crap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What does being loyal to a basketball team have to do with baseball? I'll admit it was still pretty pathetic seeing how empty their games were this year, but would you really want to watch/pay for their games either? He completely insulted the city with the way he left and so they have a right to be mad and not forgive, I wouldn't forgive him either after only a year, especially considering what type of person Lebron is(not saying he is a bad person but an ignorant/arrogant douchebag when it comes to some things.)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What's the difference between what LeBron did and what all of these high school kids do when they announce their choice of what school to go to?
LeBron could've tap danced across a stage all I care, Cleveland cared more that he left than how he did it..If he announced he was staying, none of them would be complaining about "The Decision" 

and for a city to ever knock a player for loyalty you better be loyal to your own sports teams, and you trying to tell me LeBron leaves and no team gets support not even the 1st place Indians?..Their attendance may be worse than the Cavs lol..If anything it proves that the city of Cleveland were just as loyal to Cleveland as LeBron was..Once he left, so did the fans. No loyalty in sports people, I thought we knew that? KG told him that "loyalty hurts you because you can't get your youth back"...


Oh and If Westbrook plays like he did in game 7, getting everyone involved and limiting his shots, OKC will be in the finals..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> What's the difference between what LeBron did and what all of these high school kids do when they announce their choice of what school to go to?
> LeBron could've tap danced across a stage all I care, Cleveland cared more that he left than how he did it..If he announced he was staying, none of them would be complaining about "The Decision"
> 
> and for a city to ever knock a player for loyalty you better be loyal to your own sports teams, and you trying to tell me LeBron leaves and no team gets support not even the 1st place Indians?..Their attendance may be worse than the Cavs lol..If anything it proves that the city of Cleveland were just as loyal to Cleveland as LeBron was..Once he left, so did the fans. No loyalty in sports people, I thought we knew that? KG told him that "loyalty hurts you because you can't get your youth back"...
> ...


Did you really just compare LeBron ducking out of Cleveland to a high school player committing to a college? Nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The game tonight should be great and I'm curious to see who takes #1.

Could not be more pumped for what came in my mail today!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Blazers McMillian said today that between Roy, Matthews & Fernandez basically 1 or 2 of them gotta go..Not enough room for all 3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm expecting it to be Roy. He doesn't seem happy in Portland, says he wants to be a starter again and I don't think Nate is gonna have him starting so...

But anyway, the Warriors are about to get the #1 pick...I wish...I hope...well they just better draft someone good.

But in other news, has a team ever got the #1 pick two years in a row?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The Cavs got the #1 & #4 picks and one of them was the Clippers pick.

:lmao Adding to the fact that next year the Clippers 1st round pick goes to Boston.

Way to fuck themselves over.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> What's the difference between what LeBron did and what all of these high school kids do when they announce their choice of what school to go to?
> LeBron could've tap danced across a stage all I care, Cleveland cared more that he left than how he did it..If he announced he was staying, none of them would be complaining about "The Decision"
> 
> and for a city to ever knock a player for loyalty you better be loyal to your own sports teams, and you trying to tell me LeBron leaves and no team gets support not even the 1st place Indians?..Their attendance may be worse than the Cavs lol..If anything it proves that the city of Cleveland were just as loyal to Cleveland as LeBron was..Once he left, so did the fans. No loyalty in sports people, I thought we knew that? KG told him that "loyalty hurts you because you can't get your youth back"...
> ...


Not comparable, and not even close to the same thing.

Once again wtf does a baseball team have to do with basketball? Maybe they just don't have many fans in the city for baseball. I wouldn't support the number 1 baseball team if it were here either because I don't like baseball. I also highly doubt you would want to watch the Cavs this year if you had a chance, they were terrible and had the longest losing streak ever.


Congrats to the Cavs though for getting the first and fourth pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Getting two top 5 picks, if they draft good and also have a respectable offseason (I'm expecting a trade of either Davis or Ramon Sessions) the Cavs should at least be able to contend for the 8th seed in the East. That's not really that hard to do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even when Cleveland wins they lose..Those draft picks aren't even worth a happy meal :lmao

Better use them as trade bait sooner than later..

OKC should try Durant on Dirk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think it's smart of the Mavs to play Corey Brewer. This is one series they're gonna need him in to try and defend Durant and also adding to the fact he's probably their most athletic wing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rigged draft lottery is rigged

hopefully we get kemba walker at #5


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hoping Raptors or GSW draft Jimmer Fredette. Cavs should gain a big advantage with a #1 and #4 pick.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk & Durant should be guarding each other asap


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> What's the difference between what LeBron did and what all of these high school kids do when they announce their choice of what school to go to?
> LeBron could've tap danced across a stage all I care, Cleveland cared more that he left than how he did it..If he announced he was staying, none of them would be complaining about "The Decision"
> 
> and for a city to ever knock a player for loyalty you better be loyal to your own sports teams, and you trying to tell me LeBron leaves and no team gets support not even the 1st place Indians?..*Their attendance may be worse than the Cavs lol*..If anything it proves that the city of Cleveland were just as loyal to Cleveland as LeBron was..Once he left, so did the fans. No loyalty in sports people, I thought we knew that? KG told him that "loyalty hurts you because you can't get your youth back"...
> ...


The Cavs sold more tickets then the Heat this year.. Do some research before you start spitting out random shit..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe it's just me, but I'm kinda disappointed that Harden hasn't tried to take advantage of the smaller Terry guarding him..OKC has mismatches on the perimeter and should dominate this series imo by wearing Kidd, Terry & Marion down..Durant has played well but Westbrook & Harden really haven't did much


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, another team trying to guard Dirk is failing haha.

Plus, Westbrook is having a awful half. He is a mistake player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even though he's 10-12 from FT, it's still hilarious how Russell Westbrook is 2-13 from the field. I've been flipping back and forth to the game but every time I flip back to the game I see him driving into the paint with a wild layup and either get blocked, ripped, or miss.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Between Dirk getting everyone on OKC fouled out, and Westbrook throwing up bricks, this game is pretty much over...OKC will need to figure out how they wanna play Dirk(Without fouling) to win this series


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

A lot of these fouls though are straight BS..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whats up with these fouls from the very start? Are the refs trying to foul out every single OKC big man or something? There is no reason why little taps on Dirk should result in fouls, fucking Crawford's crew.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is looking like he wants this more than ever.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL at the NBA fouls in this era, NBA = The pussy league now. But Dallas have like 8 guys that can score too much for most teams to stop that..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone who expects a fair game with Joey Crawford as a ref needs their head checked.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Dirk is looking like he wants this more than ever.


Dirk just seems angry. he really wants that ring for himself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This has got to be one of the best offensive showings by one player in NBA history.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk has been amazing. The way the Mavs are playing I just can't see anyone beating them.

He also broke Paul Pierce's record for most FT made with no misses with 24.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not many times Durant will have 40 and OKC still get put away like this..Dirk is just on another level right now


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really want Dirk to get this ring. Out of anyone, I want him to win the most.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Dirk just seems angry. he really wants that ring for himself.


I would love to see him get it. He's one of those guys that just goes unnoticed but is clearly at top 10 player in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Terry said he wanted to outplay the entire Thunder bench by himself, and he surely did that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook only had 3 assists and 3 made shots..Not gonna work


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Just looking at a page back, wanted to say that the constant bitching of referee decisions, whether valid or not, gets really tiring.

Oh, and DIRK!

I'm sticking with the Bulls to pull through after their performance in game 1 against the Heat though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Westbrook only had 3 assists and 3 made shots..Not gonna work


TRADE 'IM


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Welcome to the Internet Basketball Community. I'm sorry but I've never seen one NBA Playoff discussion thread on any forum where there wasn't complaining about the refs. That's just the way it is. People will complain about the refs whether it be valid or invalid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This game was certainly valid for complaining about refs, and there really is no bias in our complaints either because I'm assuming there really is no true fan here for either team that complained. Dirk had an incredible game, one of the best offensive games I've ever seen, but some of fouls were completely unjustified.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> “I did tell (Jazz general manager) Kevin O’Connor when the three of us, you stand on that elevated area, as soon as the 14-year-old kid joined us we were toast,” Wolves President of Basketball Operations David Kahn said. “There was no way the 14-year-old was about to be denied in a league that has a habit of compelling story lines.”


Well..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I knew they would have a hard time matching up with Dirk. Westbrook's mistakes is starting to over take his good. Was really hoping he wouldn't start this series off in a bad way.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Hoping Raptors or GSW draft Jimmer Fredette. Cavs should gain a big advantage with a #1 and #4 pick.


Raptors are not drafting Fredette. the guy isn't a top 5 pick. Kemba Walker and Brandon Knight are going before he does (and Irving obviously)

exactly what would the point be for GSW to draft Fredette? they have much more needed pieces at just about every position (besides SG), and surely they'd want to take a chance on those instead draft a man who won't ever play more than 10 minutes for a team that already has a franchise point guard. 

Golden State needs some toughness, strong defense down low and maybe some more rebounding to go in hand with all that.





and to think, i actually thought Westbrook was gonna light up this Dallas Mavericks team, cuz of his quickness and versatility. sure didn't show me the usefulness of that in the first game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavericks look pretty damn good to me in these playoffs thus far. Dirk was totally in cheat mode last night.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm glad for Dirk. Big men don't usually get the love-tap calls that guards get. He's getting the old D-Wade treatment now. I love it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao LeBron listed as questionable because of a cold


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron learned from Tom Brady I see...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> :lmao LeBron listed as questionable because of a cold


He's got his excuse for this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat are pathetic. How the hell does Derrick Rose got 3 offensive rebounds on one possession?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As if Rose isn't one of the better rebounding guards in the league...

I'm infatuated with Noah. Brings so much to the team. #chitownswag


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not trying to say D. Rose isn't a good rebounder but my point is there's no way Miami should be letting a PG get 3 offensive rebounds on one possession.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

UDONIS HASLEM SWAG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat bright spots: LeBron, Haslem, and Bibby throwing down Asik without exerting any power/energy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls bright spot: Taj mother fucking Gibson and great defense, but mostly Taj Gibson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Boozer is horrible. I don't know how many layups I've seen him blow tonight. I think if it wasn't for his starpower, Gibson would be starting over him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Coach Spo trying to ride Haslem to his death lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls are about to lose this one.

They're playing sloppy, they're forcing shots, they're not shooting good to begin with. They just have to win one in Miami.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Where is the rhythym offensively for the Bulls?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What I would give for a LeBron travel call.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron with dagger after dagger...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The winner of game 3 will win this series


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Such a winnable game. You hold the Heat under 90 and can't generate offense. Absolutely anemic, lacked rhythym in the second half. Everyone could tell Rose was trying to take over but not having much success doing so and from that point on, say half way through the third, the entire team was out of sync and almost disengaged.

Thibs should have came back with Boozer tonight. His presence alone changes the dynamic of the offense. Lastly, I'll blame Rose for playing like dirt. It wasn't his night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> What I would give for a LeBron travel call.


Lebron with the word travel goes hand in hand, the call rarely ever happens though, which is ridiculous. It wasn't the refs that cost the Bulls this game though, they did not hit anything after tying the game up and Lebron couldn't be stopped.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not saying not calling travels on LeBron is the reason why the Bulls lost.

The reason the Bulls lost is because they couldn't hit their shots and a lot of shots they missed were wide open. People are saying Miami's gotta this series now but let's look at this little factoid:

Chicago was shooting 34% while Miami was shooting 50+%, Derrick Rose was also 7-22 for the night but yet the game was tied with 2 minutes to go. Just like people didn't expect Miami to shoot horribly in game 1 every game, don't expect the Bulls to shoot horribly every game like they did tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's why they play best of 7 pretty much.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

haslem will definitely be key for the heat in this series and the finals if/when they get there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Haslem keeps improving, will they start him? Guess the same can be asked about Gibson & Boozer


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haslem seem to hit a wall around the 20 minute mark. I don't think he can handle starters minutes yet.

Anyway, Bulls shot for shit from everywhere. 2 pt, 3 pt, and FT. the FTs really hurt. Make those and it's different game. 

I thought the series was going to go 7, and nothing has changed my mind on that yet. Onto game 3.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What need to happen this summer.

- J.R. Smith signed with Boston
- Bulls Acquire O.J. Mayo
- Knicks Acquire Ramon Sessions
- Knicks Acquire Marc Gasol
- Hawks Keep Jamal Crawford
- Nuggets Keep Nene, Wilson Chandler, Arron Afflalo
- Pistons Draft Kemba Walker
- Lakers Trade For Dwight Howard 
- Heat Acquire Tayshaun Prince


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would love J.R. Smith signing with the Celtics.

I don't think we're done, all we need is a solid supporting cast.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Knicks aren't getting Gasol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think Gasol's gonna stay with the Grizz.

Mark Jackson and JVG just brought up a great point that many people don't seem to understand about the OKC/Boston trade.

At first it looked like the trade only benefited OKC but the way I see it and the way he said it...it benefited OKC on the defensive end but it hurt them on the offensive end. Perkins trumps Krstic on defense, but on offense, Krstic is way better than Perkins. Krstic can hit the mid-range jumper, plus with Krstic in other teams will guard the Thunder 5 on 5, not 5 on 4. And also with Jeff Green, Green averaged 15 points a game with the Thunder and was able to give the team 30-35+ minutes scoring something James Harden has yet to do.

However, I will say that Jeff Green & Krstic both, will have way better defense in Boston's system. Hell, Green has already improved his defense. Like I said all the Celtics need is a solid supporting cast and they're still championship contenders, if they get any bench like they had for the 2nd half of the season then you can count them out. Adding to the fact that if there is a lockout causing less games, it will benefit the aging C's even more.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

pretty much all of those things listed aren't gonna happen.



notorious_187 said:


> I think Gasol's gonna stay with the Grizz.
> 
> At first it looked like the trade only benefited OKC but the way I see it and the way he said it...it benefited OKC on the defensive end but it hurt them on the offensive end. Perkins trumps Krstic on defense, but on offense, Krstic is way better than Perkins. Krstic can hit the mid-range jumper, plus with Krstic in other teams will guard the Thunder 5 on 5, not 5 on 4. And also with Jeff Green, Green averaged 15 points a game with the Thunder and was able to give the team 30-35+ minutes scoring something James Harden has yet to do.


to be fair, OKC traded for Nate Robinson too. Nate's at least a 10 ppg guy coming off the bench and has sometimes been an absolute offensive force. i heard when they were talking about that trade and not even mentioning nate robinson was a fail. it does hurt them slightly offensively, but Harden is still supposed to eventually match his potential, which makes that obsolete (if he eventually does).

the trade does sorta hurt OKC from an offensive end, but not nearly as much as they made it out to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not usually one to complain about officiating but the fouls that are called for Dirk have been pretty weak.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James Harden plays like this, or even mostly like this, consistently every game, and this is a championship team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No he doesn't, he's been averaging 12 points a game during the playoffs. Sure he has good nights where he gets hot and scores 20+ but he doesn't do it consistently. At least not at this point in his career.

Dallas is probably gonna lose this game but I'm still expecting them to win 6 or 7.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's not saying he's been constantly playing like this, he meant _if_ he plays like this consistently, it's a championship team.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> No he doesn't, he's been averaging 12 points a game during the playoffs. Sure he has good nights where he gets hot and scores 20+ but he doesn't do it consistently. At least not at this point in his career.
> 
> Dallas is probably gonna lose this game but I'm still expecting them to win 6 or 7.


you should probably read my post again, and comprehend it correctly this time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd be pissed if I was Dirk too. He can't do it by himself, he's gonna need more help in clutch situations in future games. I'm not saying his team never helps him but tonight he really needed it.

As for the Thunder...I don't know, it's gonna be hard to be a championship contender with no offense coming from the frontcourt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> James Harden plays like this, or even mostly like this, consistently every game, and this is a championship team.





Rawlin said:


> you should probably read my post again, and comprehend it correctly this time.


You forgot the word if which makes your sentence seem totally different.

Surprised Westbrook was on the bench, but it worked out with Maynor so I guess it was a good decision. Still is my favorite player on the Thunder so I hope he has a bigger impact next game with both his scoring and passing.



notorious_187 said:


> I'd be pissed if I was Dirk too. He can't do it by himself. He's gonna need more help in clutch situations.


At least he has Terry. Kobe has the worst situation since nobody but him can hit those game tying/winning threes on his team. Fisher isn't what he use to be and Odom isn't consistent enough from out there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook can play OKC into the NBA finals & play them right out of it...He's gotta become the teams main facilitator, not Durant & Maynor...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You forgot the word if which makes your sentence seem totally different.


i didn't forget the word "if." i'm assuming everyone in here would be able to understand i know james harden is not a 20 ppg game scorer and i was speaking contextually rather than matter of fact. it makes complete sense to me. i assumed the "if" wasn't really necessary, but at least we all know now, so yay.

on the note of James Harden, i hope we see more games like this from him. and hopefully westbrook can play like this more often, very few bad plays from him, and he produced just about as well as he should. 

this series is going to 7 imo, as for the winner, my gut says mavericks but who knows.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook has looked to the refs after every single shot he's taken. dude needs to chill and stop begging for fouls, then he might get some. 

The Mavericks are handling them wonderfully. this is that expert veteran play from the Mavs that the Thunder haven't really acquired yet. luckily, they're home, and if you have to come back from 20 points you want to have to attempt it at home.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amazing how Kevin Durant, James Harden, and Russell Westbrook are all not shooting over 40%. The Thunder's main offensive players have been too inconsistent in the playoffs thus far.

Also where the hell has Ibaka went? He was dominating in the 1st round against Denver and he hasn't really had that much of an impact since.

And Kendrick Perkins has been such a gamechanger for the Thunder in the playofffs. Boy are they gonna regret that 37 million dollar contract.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook seriously needs to be slapped. i don't care who does it, if its the coach, Durant, even a fucking benchwarmer, but someone seriously needs to make him realize how to play smart basketball. 

he's not a 3 point shooter, yet 4 seconds into the shot clock, at a time where they really need good offense, he just hurls up a rushed 3-pointer. then he comes down the court, doesn't make one pass, tries to make a play on Jason Kidd and turns it over. its embarrassing that the Thunder have had four or five straight possessions where Durant hasn't even touched the ball. may not be having a great night, but you have to at least run your offense THROUGH him. 

they had a solid chance to come back, and he threw it away. 

playing one-on-one with Jason Kidd isn't gonna win you the game.

wasn't a big fan of Kevin Durants shot selection either this game, i should mention. were 8 three pointers really necessary when all you did was brick?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I counted 4 times at the end when the thunder were down 6 and they did not give the ball to durant ONCE. That is the problem right there. and on those 4 trips they scored 0 points


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As good as Westbrook is at getting the ball in the hoop, he can't make plays for other consistently..Most turnovers in the playoffs? Really? ...The squad OKC has and the style they run, the guy should average 6-10 assists a game but struggles to get that..OKC would be so much stronger if they moved the ball around and use their big men for something like screens, getting them the ball under the hoop or just passing them the ball so they can let guys move around and stuff...Perkins looked so much better in Boston because the guy was actually involved. The more a big guy feels involved, the harder he'll work and I'm surprised Perkins, Ibaka and others havent spoke up and said anything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok Carlos Boozer.

Is making a layup that hard?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is it me or do the Bulls play better when Derrick Rose is on the bench?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls made more threes, had more rebounds, bench points, and second chance points and still lost by 11..Miami is just the better team imo


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Being a Chicago fan I hate to admit it but Miami are just too good, we can't score enough against them to win the series in my opinion. Win or lose this series we need to trade for a legitimate shooting guard to space the floor in the off season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Without looking up, but I'm pretty sure the Heat have shot 47%, 49%, and 51% three games thus far. Unacceptable.

And Drose ... two points in the last two 4th quarters? C'mon son. That's prime MVP time.

Joakim Noah, he's a ghost right now. A complete non-factor.

Bulls got issues. Issues that probably cannot be resolved within the next week. Hopefully there is enough time to at least remove the pick-n-roll game. Or use it with Rose/Deng more. Rose/Noah ain't doing shit, except putting another defender on Rose because right now the Heat (rightfully so) don't respect Noah's abilities. 

Rose needs to hit his 30 points a game, and Noah has to be closer to his season PPG and RPG.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, I feel as though Chicago shot themselves in the foot the last two showings. Game 2 entailed all their offensive struggles down the stretch, where they could not buy a basket, and Game 3 Chicago could not stop a nose bleed. The defense was agonizing. The fourth quarter had an eery feeling to it. Miami was getting anything they wanted every time down. Then Boozer gambles for the ball and gives up an easy dunk to Bosh which really sealed the Bulls' fate.

Curved standards... Boozer played good. Huge offensive game, allowed Rose to get a blow in the second, and fended the boards well. In all honesty, he has been the best rebounder on either team this series. Still, not skilled defensively and makes a lot of idiotic plays. Joel Anthony looked like Wilt Chamberlain or Bill Russell out there on the defensive end because of Boozer.

I've been saying this for quite some time now but I would love to see the pick n rolls cut down in half. Rose should be able to have his way with Bibby. All the pick n roll is doing is creating a wall of two-three guys from the opposing team around Rose. He's not effective 27-30 feet away from the rim.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why does Rose even need a PnR? He can beat any Heat defender (outside of LBJ) off the dribble 1-on-1. He doesn't need no screen.

Rose need to start running more isolation for him, and let him dictate where the play go. Instead of letting the Heat pressing him, and forcing him to pass out of trouble.

You see Boozer's stats, and think 26-17, that's a damn fine game. But it seemed like if he could making his fucking bunnies, he hits 40 points. So frustrating. MAKE YOUR LAYUPS, DICKHEAD!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've been saying that since the second game of the Pacers series. I don't get that. It's not benefiting the team or more importantly, Rose, at all. The pick n roll is just making your offense more difficult.

Tough position for Thibodeau. He has a slew of one way players, who excel on one end of the floor but struggle on the other side. Miami has elite players who can play both ways.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's some transaction news for you guys who don't know:

- Kevin McHale is the frontrunner for the head coaching position for the Rockets.
- Mark Jackson has been interviewed for the head coaching position for the Warriors.
- The Portland Trail Blazers have fired GM Rich Cho. Yes the same GM that signed Wesley Matthews and acquired Gerald Wallace by trading Joel Przybilla & Dante Cunningham.
- The Grizzlies have reportedly rejected a trade offer from the Cavaliers. The trade offer was the #4 pick and their 30+ million trade exception for Rudy Gay. It is unknown if they were other players involved.

Here's my take on things
1. If he does get the job, I'm very interested to see what Kevin McHale can bring to the Rockets.
2. For the Warriors sake, I hope he doesn't get the job but for TV sake, please get him off of TV.
3. There must be something else going on because Rich Cho has done a great job for the Blazers, I don't understand why he was fired.
4. As for the Grizzlies-Cavs potential trade, I'm kinda split on it. The positive for the Grizzlies is that they can get rid of Rudy Gay's large contract, get a great draft number and also receive that 35 mil TE. But the negatives for the Grizzlies is that Rudy Gay is still their star player, with this draft being very weak who can they get at #4 because it is very likely that Derrick Williams will be gone and it's not worth the risk when they already have their franchise player. All in all, I agree with the Grizzlies for rejecting the trade. But for the Cavaliers sake it was worth the try. If they trade did get accepted, they probably wouldn't have became immediate championship contenders but I definitely could've seen them being playoff contenders from 5th-8th range. Plus rebuilding around Kyrie Irving & Rudy Gay, two great young players is a huge step from them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

- Hiring McHale would be a mistake for Houston. Plus, I kinda like him on TNT, so Houston can fuck off. 

- 0.00% chance Mark Jackson gets the Warriors' coaching job

- Rejecting the trade was an obvious move for Memphis, because there isn't anyone better in the draft. There's no point to it for 'em. Derrick Williams would be gone, and even so, he's not as good as Gay. I think he will be in the long run, though. Still, he'd be gone by #1, and the only worthwhile players would be Brandon Knight and a shit-ton of big, neither of which they need (assuming they retain Gasol).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Grizzlies main concerns this offseason should be resigning Marc Gasol & Shane Battier and trying to add on some extra pieces for the team's benefit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Main reason Blazers probably fired their GM: Brandon Roy...I'm not saying I know that, but imo he probably wanted to part ways with Roy as well, and they don't want to..Kinda like you already got rid of a couple of fan/upper management favorites, but we draw the line here type of thing..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wow, Rich Cho has done a generally good job over in Portlnd. don't really know what they'd have to complain about, usually you have to fuck up first before you get fired. 

not surprising to hear trade offers already happening for Rudy Gay. the second this team nailed it over San Antonio, i'm pretty sure Gay went up on the trading block. i have mixed feelings on that, but results certainly did show they're a pretty nice group without him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rawlin, I think I'm more pissed I missed what happened in your sig.

Nvm, I remember reading that rant with cena john.

But I guess I'm in the minority a little bit but I think the Grizzlies would've made it to the ECF, had they had Rudy. Sure people say he doesn't play defense but does Durant? I think all the Grizzlies needed was another scorer besides Z-Bo and that guy was Rudy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

the problem is as always, you never know. the Grizzlies hit a groove with Rudy Gay they hadn't had all season, but we never got to see what they could do with Gay + the new and improved play.

however, the reason i'm mixed on the subject is not because of this year, but because of the future. they have some guys who could definitely step up and fit in a larger role on offense. i think Marc Gasol made it pretty clear that when handed with some larger responsibilities on offense, he can handle it, and do it in easy strides. and guys like Mike Conley and Darrell Arthur are only getting better. then there's also the fact that they still have one of the most underperforming scorers in the league (OJ Mayo), who if he could finally reach potential could break out into a really strong and productive starter, because he's a nice perimeter defender matched with scoring ability. 

Rudy Gay is clutch though, or at least has been in numerous instances in the past. and i do like his play. however, i just don't really know if its the grizzlies who need it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see how they can keep all these guys in tact. 

-Randolph, huge 4 yr - $70 million
-Rudy, 5 year - $89 million
-Conley, 4 years - $55 million
-Tony Allen 4 years $38 million
-Mayo is only making $5 million next year (which is equivalent to a mid-level exception)
-Arthur is making $2.5 million in 2011

Free agents this year: Gasol, Battier
Free agents next year: OJ Mayo, Darrell Arthur (restricted free agent, sure to get some offers)

I think locking up Rudy was a savy move but they have little flexibility, investing their future into these next couple of years.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk wants that ring. He was brilliant in the 4th quarter.

Also credit to Mavs for taking this game to OT


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i tuned out thinking okc had it in the bag up 10 with 3 minutes to go..

how did they allow this to go to ot?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James Harden fouled out, and terrible offensive choices. thats pretty much how this happened.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> James Harden fouled out, and terrible offensive choices. thats pretty much how this happened.


Add Dirk and some nice defensive plays by Marion


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol at dallas stealing it

that's the series


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Series is over now

Russell Westbrook for Tony Parker is the trade to make for the Thunders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok so I went to take a shower thinking the game was over cause OKC was up 15 with 5 minutes to go in the 4th, I come back and they're in overtime. What the hell? And it's all because James Harden got fouled out. Come on now.

I think Dallas is gonna close it out at home in game 5. I'm sorry but I just can't see Dallas not winning the championship this year. Dirk is on another level, Jason Kidd is playing great, Terry is playing great, Marion is playing good, DeShawn Stevenson has been playing great defense, J.J. Barea has been playing great.

But even though people will love to blame the loss on Westbrook, you also gotta put a little bit of blame on Durant for his poor decision making on the final shot. I don't know why took that bad of a shot.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

wow i turned it off too


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk with 12 points in 3 minutes, he was just on another level.

Plus, lets give credit to the Dallas defense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> lol at dallas stealing it
> 
> that's the series


A Dallas/Miami rematch...Must see tv right there, especially with the all of the storylines


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

durants shot at the end of reg. might be the worst shot in the history of basketball


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i was so confused by the last play in general. they gave it to russell westbrook who stood there for a few seconds and i thought "ok, he's gonna drive to the hoop," then he passes to Durant, like a few feet from half court, and i'm thinking "ok, i guess Durant is gonna drive to the 3 point line and put up a 3," but he just stands there, westbrook sets an incredibly awkward screen that did nothing, and then he hurls up a very unhealthy 3 that Marion shouldn't have even tried to block, because he really risked fouling him there. 

so bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is fucking insane these entire playoffs. I honestly think with the way they've been playing and the desire in their eyes, that they can beat Miami or Chicago. So much talent, experience and depth.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> i was so confused by the last play in general. they gave it to russell westbrook who stood there for a few seconds and i thought "ok, he's gonna drive to the hoop," then he passes to Durant, like a few feet from half court, and i'm thinking "ok, i guess Durant is gonna drive to the 3 point line and put up a 3," but he just stands there, westbrook sets an incredibly awkward screen that did nothing, and then he hurls up a very unhealthy 3 that Marion shouldn't have even tried to block, because he really risked fouling him there.
> 
> so bad.


What got me was the body language of Durant/Westbrook when they were down 3 with 40 sec. left in OT. I mean, pick your damn jaw off the ground and fight back.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Thunder just too inexperienced. Looks like a Dallas-Miami final, should be interesting


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is a monster. I hope Dallas wins it all.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cool stat:

Dirk's Double-Double: became the 1st player since Diesel (2000 Finals) to have 2 40 pt, 60% games in the same playoff series


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Michael Smith just tore the Miami fans a new one on Around the Horn. Brilliant stuff :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn I missed it. What did he say?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Calling them bandwagonners among other insults and basically ripping into them for chanting Barkley sucks the other day.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he is right.

Heat fans are telling me that Barkley deserved it because he's been critical of the Heat. What the hell do they want him to do? Be like a Heat fan and worship everything they do?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What did Barkley say about the Heat?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's been critical of the Heat since they formed.

Some examples are when he criticized them during the crying incident, when they went out that 5 or 6 game losing streak in March, Heat fans say he's gone on radio stations in Miami bashing them adding to the fact that he's been openly going for the Bulls on TNT even holding up a Bulls jersey before one of the game.

Now the last two things I don't agree with Barkley doing but that's still no reason to throw shit at him and act the way the Miami fans acted. Especially adding to the fact that most of those guys doing it, is probably their first season going Heat games since game 5 of the 2006 NBA Finals.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"I am sick and tired of Miami Heat fans", quote Michael Smith.

This guy _O_


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So the fans did to him what Bron, Wade and Bosh goes through at every away game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fans may boo the Big 3 but when do you hear a chant directed at them saying "Fuck Miami" or fans throwing towels and foam fingers at them or things of that nature.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Fans may boo the Big 3 but when do you hear a chant directed at them saying "Fuck Miami" or fans throwing towels and foam fingers at them or things of that nature.


Oh didn't know they threw shit at the man. He definitely don't deserve that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> So the fans did to him what Bron, Wade and Bosh goes through at every away game.


Difference is that Barkley isn't out there playing like Lebron, Wade, and Bosh. You don't boo a guy for having an opinion, especially when he isn't even out there playing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Difference is that Barley isn't out there playing like Lebron, Wade, and Bosh. You don't boo a guy for having an opinion, especially when he isn't even out there playing.


Exactly.

But on the game, Derrick Rose just crucified Joel Anthony.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe the Heat shouldn't have put it all on themselves and act like they're the greatest team of all time without doing anything yet. :side:

Rose's last two dunks were nasty.

Edit: One hell of a flop from LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bulls suck in the fourth, and it would be pathetic if they lost this one in the fourth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Something's gotta give.

Noah's got more assists than Rose.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Motherfucker. Overtime.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I really hope the Bulls can get the W but I really just can't see it happening. I don't know.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Really incredible fucking game, big choke job by Chicago. The Heat stay undefeated at home, LeBron is a monster. I loved how Wade blocked D Rose and destroyed him, D.Rose choking like usual.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not that hard to choke when it's 1 on 3.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not that hard to choke when it's 1 on 3.


:no:last time i checked.. it was 5 on 5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah are we talking about the same team that has the have their big 3 score 70+ points just to win a game?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami just better..Wade having 8 points through 4 quarters and team still goes into OT just shows you how good they are...This is Miami's year

and LeBron carrying Wade through the ECF is shocking..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Miami is better than Chicago I'll give them that.

But maybe, just maybe Chicago has a horrible offense for a contender and that's why they went into OT.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would hardly consider it a choke. Predictable finish. I had the intuition that things would be gloomy for the Bulls heading into OT. Inability to score costs them again. Common theme in the series so far. 

Haters go away. LeBron clearly the best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He isn't clearly anything, he did do a great job of exposing Bulls D when he would drive in and get fouled though. I can't even count how many times it ended up being him against Noah one on one. The Bulls aren't doing enough offensively in the last few minutes of games. I know they don't have enough offensive weapons but the plays they run just look forced, especially the last two plays of the fourth by Rose. This series isn't over yet, but if they want to win Rose has to play better in every area otherwise they have no chance. Enough with the threes as well, 3 may have been half court shots but 1-9 isn't anything to be proud of either way.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

it sucks as much as i wanna see bulls/thunder, guess it wont be this year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers are in serious talks w/ Mike Brown for him to be their coach. lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lakers goin down a dark path


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only good thing about Mike Brown being the Lakers next coach is that they will probably be better on defense. On offense the Lakers will be bad unless they bring in an assistant to help Brown.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eh...I'm surprised Kobe isn't crying years of joy..Now he has a coach that will openly want him to hold the ball for 20 seconds and shoot it..


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My brother put up a status last night that said "Go Heat!"

Last year, he had statuses saying "Go Lakers!"

Fucking fairweather fans...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mike Brown? Seriously? Lakers next year will be a joke. Kobe iso's everywhere.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

From best coach to bottom 5 coach, lmao.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't Brian Shaw a more offensive-based coach? If that's the case and Mike Brown is as good a defensive coach as people say then maybe they can go to the Celtic route during the big 3 glory days. We had Doc Rivers coaching the offense and Tom Thibodeau coaching the defense 80-85% of the time.

If they do it like that, they could have Brown coach the defense and the offense a little bit but have Brian Shaw coach the majority of the offense.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

can't blame kobe for not wanting to comment on the hiring


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shawn Marion was killing tonight. He was playing like he was back in a Suns uniform.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas wins...back to the NBA Finals


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavericks winning another great series and going to the finals!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Westbrook is such a douche left right after the buzzard.

Fuck Cuban but lets go mavs.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's official. The Dallas Mavericks are going to the Finals. They deserve to go after knocking off the defending Champs in the second round. This Mavs team is very different from the past teams so I think they can match up well with the Heat or Bulls (looking more like the Heat now though). Either way, I'm glad to see Dirk going to his 2nd Finals, Kidd for his 3rd, Terry, Marion, Stojakovic, Butler, Chandler and the others on their 1st trip. The Thunder had a great year and they were doing great till they collapsed again. I wonder if Durant and Westbrook are having issues with each other. Sometimes, Westbrook tries to do too much.

The Lakers hired Mike Brown to be their Coach. That could work but he is more of a defensive Coach. Wonder if the team will trade Bynum or Gasol away too. I think Bynum needs to go especially after his cheap foul to Barea. That's just my opinion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was really hoping OKC could extend the series another game. Somethings gotta be addressed on that team.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk's 96.7% FT (59-61) is the highest ever by a player in a playoff series (via Elias)...god damn.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Bulls are gonna need a "Hat Trick" if they plan on meeting with the Mavs in the Finals.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HardKoR said:


> The Bulls are gonna need a "Hat Trick" if they plan on meeting with the Mavs in the Finals.


haha, anything can happen. Just one game at a time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The shit that the media would put Miami through if they lost this series would be awesome.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I loved how during the celebration on court, Dirk was the first to leave the court early, then the team followed his lead and poor Doris Burke was left with no one to interview.

Plus, love this quote from Dirk: ""we got one of those trophies already (WCF Trophy), and it didn't mean anything in the end."


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Interesting to see how Mavs match up with Heat seeing how it will be the most physical team they will have played..Will be hard from them to go from go against finesse teams to a physical one..Refs will be a factor once again


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Mavs would struggle to make the 8th seed in the West without Dirk. They're only average when he isn't playing.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Trade Durant to Chicago for Deng, Noah, 1st Round Pick. 

Westbrook, Deng, Harden, Noah, Perkins. 

Rose, Durant, Korver, Boozer, Asik. 

Solve both problems.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> The shit that the media would put Miami through if they lost this series would be awesome.


How about the bitching the haters will do when Wade and the boys when the title.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> How about the bitching the haters will do when Wade and the boys when the title.


Yeah, I don't see the Heat winning the title.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Dirk is ya'll last hope huh?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs have a perfectly good chance of winning the championship. Dirk has been playing some of the best basketball of his career, Terry has been playing amazing, Marion's been doing great on both ends. They've been looking damn good and I'm really interested in seeing how the series goes (barring a comeback from the Bulls).

Where's MAVSFAN when you need him.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey I like Dirk but D Wade is my favorite player so yeah Heats all day son.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice discussion, SCAMP.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> Yeah Dirk is ya'll last hope huh?


Basically...I like Dirk and Kidd and wouldn't mind seeing them win the title, but I really wanna see LeBron get his...LeBron has done things that has aggravated me over the years but overall, he's been a model citizen on and off the court so I can't really knock him..I didn't expect them to make it this far but seeing ppl root against them would make me even feel better for him if he finally gets the ring this year..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Mavs have a perfectly good chance of winning the championship. Dirk has been playing some of the best basketball of his career, Terry has been playing amazing, Marion's been doing great on both ends. They've been looking damn good and I'm really interested in seeing how the series goes (barring a comeback from the Bulls).
> 
> Where's MAVSFAN when you need him.


Lebron/Heat are definitely focused, but not on the level of Dirk and the Mavs. Shit, this video says it all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N656LhZTMjE

Dirk was like "fuck this celebration, I got business still to take care of" haha. Poor Doris Burke


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

meh. decent first half.

but let's see some solid play in the 4th quarter tonight, eh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did Miami just break the record for most three pointers to end a quarter? 9 straight free throw attempts for Miami. Just wow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chicago is pulling off an OKC choke.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bron damn


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron James is one hungry motherfucker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose did it again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This should be a very interesting Finals. 

I'm assuming the Heat are winning going to win. That collapse where Miami shot all those free throws as notorious 187 mentioned was catastrophic.

edit: Maybe I cursed the Heat with this post.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Need to make these FT's Bosh boy


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose must feel like shit right now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh boy cant wait to hear what Skip Bayless has to say about this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

rose is a lame .....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shitty Rose is shitty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I understand why people are giving Rose so much flack saying this is why he didn't deserve MVP.

Newsflash: He was named MVP of the regular season, not MVP of the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He wishes he was half as good as LeBron and Wade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And LeBron and D. Wade wish they were half as good as MJ.

Anybody can play that game.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm shocked. I thought the Bulls had Game 5 in the books when they lead by more than 10 points with a few minutes left in the game. I turned away to go on the Internet and then come back to find out they lost by 3. What the hell? Well, the Finals is set now. It will be a rematch of the 2006 Finals and hopefully Dirk and the Mavs can win it this time. This will be the only time I root for a Dallas sports team and because a lot of the veterans on the Mavs deserve a ring. As for the Bulls, Derrick Rose will learn from this. The young stars got to learn how to lose before they learn how to win it all. It's fascinating how the Bulls and Thunder suffered the same fate by not learning how to close games. Dallas, please win the Finals. Everyone out of South Beach are rooting for you now!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This finals matchup is gonna b sick!! My boy Lebron 4 wins away from his ring!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> And LeBron and D. Wade wish they were half as good as MJ.
> 
> Anybody can play that game.


...But Jordan has absolutely nothing to do with this series or these players.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

King James!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Miami Heat team are the ultimate heel bball team for literally no reason. Its probably just Bron but whatever. I hope they win, the reactions will be priceless. Its almost like a troll getting the better of you.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You're saying D. Rose wishes he was half as good as D. Wade & LeBron well D. Wade & LeBron wish they could be half as good as M.J.

Point is, anyone can play that (blank player) wishes he was half as good as (blank player) game. Derrick Rose didn't have a good series but let's not act like Dwyane Wade had a MVP worthy series.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> The Miami Heat team are the ultimate heel bball team for literally no reason. Its probably just Bron but whatever. I hope they win, the reactions will be priceless. Its almost like a troll getting the better of you.


They're the ultimate heel team because of how they joined together. Playing the teaming up for over two years, manipulating teams into thinking they had a chance to get them when they're mind was made up the whole entire time, causing teams to empty cap space to try to get them when their initial plan was to sign in Miami, LeBron having a one hour special to declare what team he was gonna sign for and not making the Decision till 30 minutes into the special, LeBron being hyped as the future GOAT but he ran to arguably the 2nd best player in the league and a top 5 PF, the Heat guaranteeing to bring 7 championships to Miami, the list goes on and on. I'm not saying I dislike them for all those reasons but those are the things that most people will say.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> He wishes he was half as good as LeBron and Wade.


Rose wishes he was playing with someone half as good as LeBron or Wade. let's be sensible, here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carlos Boozer is so horrible. One of the most overpaid players in the league. I'd take Arenas and Lewis (consensus most overpaid players) over him. I recall saying Bosh is 10x better than him, and he clearly is. Was lol'ing @ some of you saying Boozer is better.



Rawlin said:


> Rose wishes he was playing with someone half as good as LeBron or Wade. let's be sensible, here.


True...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs/Heat series may be one of the worst of all time, the amount of fouls that will be called is ridiculous.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Mavs/Heat series may be one of the worst of all time, the amount of fouls that will be called is ridiculous.


Yeap, Bulls/Heat was ugly get ready for ugly 2.0


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lets get that second ring D Wade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well if D. Wade wants to get that 2nd ring, he's gonna have to play a hell of a lot better than how he did in this series.

18.8 PPG on 41% shooting ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so do the ref's get the rings tonight...or will Lebron give them out in a few days


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Carlos Boozer is such a piece of shit. 80 million, well spent.

Thibs coaching was shit. He stuck with his damn regular series rotation all series, and it killed the team. 

Never helped Rose when it was Rose/LBJ. Motherfucker, 1-3 split. They run the damn plays with Noah, Asik and Thomas all series. Why? Noah ain't going to do shit from 16 feet out. Thomas was a bit effective tonight, but then he played a long stretch and lost his legs. The lack of Rose/Deng pick-n-roll(pop) was baffling.

Too much time for Korver. He's been shit since game 1 vs Indiana. He never had it going this postseason. Should have split more time between Bogans and Brewer. At least they're not defensive liabilities.

Oh well. We have a 22 year old MVP. He ain't going anywhere anytime soon. Could be worse. Could have to deal with trade rumors about him, or know that he'll be leaving in a year.

Hopefully the new cap doesn't completely fuck over teams. IF it allows the Bulls to trade either one of two first round picks next year for someone like JR Smith, Jamal Crawford, or Aaron Affalo ... I'll be real happy.

But yeah. Fuck CArlos Boozer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron carried Wade...That's pretty amazing to see how bad Wade played this series with everything on the line but LeBron get it done for Miami late time after time..Eventually Wade is gonna have to carry his own load again but amazing how Bosh was once called the guy holding them back and Wade the closer and all of the roles have just suddenly change in roles in only a few weeks


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is aging fast. He's taken too much abuse over the years. Luckily for him, LBJ will extend his career... he'll take the pressure/abuse off of him.

THe dude is what, 29 going on 35? 

Unfortunately, Derrick Rose is on the same path.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami Heat's defense really deserves all the credit for this series.

watching the Bulls on offense was horrid. i can't really take many shots at Rose for shooting as badly as he did, because he had to take so many bail-out shots and he's not really a shooter to begin with. they'd run an offense, someone would have the ball with 5 or 6 seconds on the shot clock, and the ball just goes back to Rose. if you're not even gonna bother trying to do something, just get out of the way and let Rose have it for all 24 seconds.

its staggering feat that they kept Rose to only 30 free throws or so the entire series. pretty sure he had 20-some against the Pacers in one game alone. not knocking the refs saying they should have called more, more just crediting the Heat for keeping that number down. when he can't get to the line at least 10 times a game, that's a good sign for them and how they're handling in his inside work.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is going to be an interesting series. The big difference here is that Dallas bench is MUCH better then Chicago's and if they try to double team Dirk, at least Dirk can rely on his teammates to score.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> This is going to be an interesting series. The big difference here is that Dallas bench is MUCH better then Chicago's and if they try to double team Dirk, at least Dirk can rely on his teammates to score.


Gonna assume you meant Miami's.

All I wanted was my team to have a shot at revenge when these playoffs started. Really didn't think it would happen though, but here we are.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Gonna assume you meant Miami's.
> 
> All I wanted was my team to have a shot at revenge when these playoffs started. Really didn't think it would happen though, but here we are.


I was talking about how Dallas is a MUCH better opponent then Chicago was to Miami. Miami is going to have to face Dirk, who is more focused then ever, a smart/veteran team, and a very deep bench that can score and ease the pressure off their Superstar.

I take Dallas in 6.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rose looked exhausted all series, even in Game 1. I think 42+ MPG for the majority of the season caused heavy legs. He was missing all of his jump shots short this series. You would be hard pressed to find an exception.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So what do yall think of Scottie Pippen's comments today? Lebron > MJ ?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> So what do yall think of Scottie Pippen's comments today? Lebron > MJ ?


I get what he was trying to say but it would take close to a miracle for LeBron to ever go down as the greatest..That being said, the uprorar is dumb to me when ppl have been illogically saying Kobe is better than Jordan for years...People are gonna throw out all types of excuses why he shouldn't even be a top 10 player let alone the greatest


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I get what he was trying to say but it would take close to a miracle for LeBron to ever go down as the greatest..That being said, the uprorar is dumb to me when ppl have been illogically saying Kobe is better than Jordan for years...People are gonna throw out all types of excuses why he shouldn't even be a top 10 player let alone the greatest


I am just so tired of people trying to find that player that will be the next Jordan.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But the thing is nobody read what Pippen said..He said LeBron MAY go down as the greatest but everyone has flipped it and said Pippen already is calling LeBron the greatest...Just stirring the pot...I do agree with Pippen where he says LeBron is a better facilitator than Jordan...That's kinda what Pippen was getting at..He thought LeBron overall (Scoring, rebounding, defense, assists) will be the reason he may eclipse Jordan...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> But the thing is nobody read what Pippen said..He said LeBron MAY go down as the greatest but everyone has flipped it and said Pippen already is calling LeBron the greatest...Just stirring the pot...I do agree with Pippen where he says LeBron is a better facilitator than Jordan...That's kinda what Pippen was getting at..He thought LeBron overall (Scoring, rebounding, defense, assists) will be the reason he may eclipse Jordan...


aww, is Robin (Pippen) mad at Batman (Jordan)?

Last time I checked, Pippen said it was all about winning, and from what i remember Lebron has no jewelry on his 10 fingers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The first time I heard about this was in this thread. I couldn't care less about this really. I was just hoping that Pippen hated Jordan. He's a fucking asshole.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> aww, is Robin (Pippen) mad at Batman (Jordan)?
> 
> Last time I checked, Pippen said it was all about winning, and from what i remember Lebron has no jewelry on his 10 fingers.


let's try and remember Jordan didn't win rings by himself. this is where i find the "he has no rings" argument to be really stupid. 

Jordan had a fantastic coach, very good role players, and you couldn't ask for a much better secondary player than Scottie Pippen. Michael Jordan had a team. 

LeBron had a bunch of mildly to no-talented guys hurled together for the sake of finally getting him some help, and a coach who didn't mind forgetting you could run plays and just having his star hold the ball for the duration of the shot clock. i mean shit, at one point this guy's two wings he had to work with was Larry Hughes, notorious bad shot selection and weak play overall, and Eric Snow, who at his peak was pretty good but he was long past it in Cleveland and was closing in on retirement. 

i don't really know what people were expecting LeBron to do with the roster he had, but the fact he even made it to the FInals once is incredible.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And, i still think the argument is idiotic. Kobe and Lebron will never be Jordan. How about letting Kobe and Lebron carve their own legacy and stop trying to make them someone they will never be.

Pippen has every right to speak his opinion, even if he is wrong. Does not help that he is supposedly the Ambassador for the Bulls.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm not even really talking about comparing Jordan and LeBron, really just about LeBron and how people knock him for having no rings. 

you can't win a ring without a team. a lot of the time you can't win a ring without a really good coach. Cleveland had neither. if the Miami Heat go a couple years and can't win a ring, then we should be fully able to knock LeBron and his ability to win a championship.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wade is aging fast. He's taken too much abuse over the years. Luckily for him, LBJ will extend his career... he'll take the pressure/abuse off of him.
> 
> THe dude is what, 29 going on 35?
> 
> Unfortunately, Derrick Rose is on the same path.


Meh, I expect D Wade to bounce back in the finals. Don't know why he played so badly in the last series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> aww, is Robin (Pippen) mad at Batman (Jordan)?
> 
> Last time I checked, Pippen said it was all about winning, and from what i remember Lebron has no jewelry on his 10 fingers.


Why would Pippen be mad at Jordan? smh

For the last time..Pippen never said LeBron right now IS the best but one day he MAY be the best ever...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

still pretty funny how just about everybody here thought the heat wouldn't be playoff ready with the team they had this year and yet here they are competing for a title in the finals.

the celts and bulls weren't even close to being threats.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> still pretty funny how just about everybody here thought the heat wouldn't be playoff ready with the team they had this year and yet here they are competing for a title in the finals.
> 
> the celts and bulls weren't even close to being threats.


They where blinded by hate so now the realize their nightmare has come true.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Why would Pippen be mad at Jordan? smh
> 
> For the last time..Pippen never said LeBron right now IS the best but one day he MAY be the best ever...


And, I am just saying everyone needs to stop with this whole Lebron/Kobe or whoever the next player is, will or might be better then Jordan.

Stop with the argument and let these players create their own story/legacy. Hell, I remember when people tried to compare Vince Carter to Jordan.

Media: stop trying to find the next Jordan, Larry Bird, Magic, Dr. J, Kareem, etc...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> still pretty funny how just about everybody here thought the heat wouldn't be playoff ready with the team they had this year and yet here they are competing for a title in the finals.
> 
> the celts and bulls weren't even close to being threats.


I thought they were a year away..The fact that imo they are a year ahead of schedule and still probably gonna get better once they upgrade a few positions is bad news for the league..They can easily string off 4-5 titles in the next 5 years


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I thought they were a year away..The fact that imo they are a year ahead of schedule and still probably gonna get better once they upgrade a few positions is bad news for the league..They can easily string off 4-5 titles in the next 5 years


It seems that easy ...they can just string these championships together like that.

Not saying the Heat won't ever get a championship, they might, but I don't see them easily strining championships like that in the next 5 years. We don't even know if the Heat will be the same team they are now in the next several years; shit happens. 

The competition will be getting a lot tougher with young teams like OKC, Memphis and Chicago working to make their teams much better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

everytime ive gone for so far has lost so go heat..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> It seems that easy ...they can just string these championships together like that.
> 
> Not saying the Heat won't ever get a championship, they might, but I don't see them easily strining championships like that in the next 5 years. We don't even know if the Heat will be the same team they are now in the next several years; shit happens.
> 
> The competition will be getting a lot tougher with young teams like OKC, Memphis and Chicago working to make their teams much better.




There's a pretty good gap between Miami and those teams you just mentioned...If all of those teams included Miami improves, the gap doesn't necessarily close enough to de-throne them..and that's the problem..Putting a mediocre piece on one of those other teams won't draw them any closer to the Heat, but adding that piece to Miami, just puts another bullet in the chamber(i.e. Mike Miller & Mike Bibby)...Those 2 guys wouldn't have helped a team like OKC or Chicago all that much imo, but for Miami, more times then not when they get involved it's just icing on the cake and that's what I mean...Miami doesn't necessarily need to grab Chris Paul and Dwight Howard, they can easily sign Jason Collins and Nate Robinson for example and look even stronger..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> There's a pretty good gap between Miami and those teams you just mentioned...If all of those teams included Miami improves, the gap doesn't necessarily close enough to de-throne them..and that's the problem..Putting a mediocre piece on one of those other teams won't draw them any closer to the Heat, but adding that piece to Miami, just puts another bullet in the chamber(i.e. Mike Miller & Mike Bibby)...Those 2 guys wouldn't have helped a team like OKC or Chicago all that much imo, but for Miami, more times then not when they get involved it's just icing on the cake and that's what I mean...Miami doesn't necessarily need to grab Chris Paul and Dwight Howard, they can easily sign Jason Collins and Nate Robinson for example and look even stronger..



Maybe, maybe not. I think teams like OKC and Memphis will be a force to be reckon with in the NBA.I only see growth with these young teams.

Heat might get a championship someday, but I don't see dynasty like the 90's Bulls/2000's Lakers in the Heat. Basically, everything has to fall into place every season.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

there's only growth with Miami though, too. that's the problem.

yes, this team is limited by cap space, sure. but this is now the team to play on. you want a championship? sign with Miami. this is the kind of team that people will lean to, especially having a nice location like Miami, Florida to back it up. take into account that Joel Anthony is only going to get better, Mario Chalmers (if they re-sign him), and having Haslem on the bench makes this a much more versatile and dangerous team. 

then there's also the fact that Dwayne Wade is 29, LeBron 26, and Bosh 27. LeBron and Bosh are only ENTERING the potential peaks of their careers. Dwayne Wade is still for the most part in his, and these guys all have years before we start seeing solid noticeable regression in their abilities.

this isn't like the Boston Celtics Big Three, where they came together, with Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett slowly walking that line with Father Time. in 2-3 years, the Miami Heat are still gonna be young, and very viable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat have no room for growth. All they can sign are mid level exceptions (5.5-6 million $ contracts) or the league minimums (500K). They can't afford another max guy like CP3 or Dwight so I don't know where you're getting that from, Heatwave.

Can they swap league minimum salaried players? Sure. Can't do much else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> still pretty funny how just about everybody here thought the heat wouldn't be playoff ready with the team they had this year and yet here they are competing for a title in the finals.
> 
> the celts and bulls weren't even close to being threats.



Had Celtics not fucked up their roster they would have been far more than just a threat and Bulls didn't get in done in the clutch so I applaud the Heat(mostly James) for their play in the clutch.

lol @ James ever being as great as Jordan, and I doubt that will ever happen. Filling the stat sheet will never make you the greatest, and hope James learned that in Cleveland. Win championships by carrying your team will make you the greatest and James probably won't be doing that with Wade on the team, unless of course Wade continues playing like shit.



HeatWave said:


> There's a pretty good gap between Miami and those teams you just mentioned...If all of those teams included Miami improves, the gap doesn't necessarily close enough to de-throne them..and that's the problem..Putting a mediocre piece on one of those other teams won't draw them any closer to the Heat, but adding that piece to Miami, just puts another bullet in the chamber(i.e. Mike Miller & Mike Bibby)...Those 2 guys wouldn't have helped a team like OKC or Chicago all that much imo, but for Miami, more times then not when they get involved it's just icing on the cake and that's what I mean...Miami doesn't necessarily need to grab Chris Paul and Dwight Howard, they can easily sign Jason Collins and Nate Robinson for example and look even stronger..


Durant and Westbrook are only 22, Hardin and Ibaka are 21, and Perkins 26. None of those are even close to their potential, except Perkins who will just remain the defensive anchor, and their chemistry will only improve from here. If this team stays together they could not just compete with the Heat, but beat them with ease. And if Rose gets another superstar with him or even an effective shooter that can create his own shot then they will also be set. Both these teams can improve much more than the Heat can with their filled cap and zero trade assets.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat in 6. LeBron is on fire and the Heat as a whole are playing their best ball all year. It's Dirk or bust for Dallas. He'll have to have the series of a lifetime for them to win the title.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do the Heat have a chance to win 4 titles? Sure, I guess it's possible.

However, other teams ain't just going sit around, and not try to get better. Who knows what other teams in the league will try to do. 

What if Dwight Howard joins another superstar(s)? 

Way too many IFs to talk about a dynasty right now. Let's see how the cap works, and what teams do.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

howard to the nets!!!!!


i can dream right


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> The Heat have no room for growth. All they can sign are mid level exceptions (5.5-6 million $ contracts) or the league minimums (500K). They can't afford another max guy like CP3 or Dwight so I don't know where you're getting that from, Heatwave.
> 
> Can they swap league minimum salaried players? Sure. Can't do much else.


Point I was making is Heat don't need to sign a star...I used those names as an example


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You know what's interesting, though...

the Bulls/Heat was close pretty much every game.

Game 1 - Okay, not really but it was like 58-57 Heat in the 3rd quarter.

Game 2 - 73-73 with like 4 minutes left.

Game 3 - 74-70 with about 6 minutes left.

Game 4 - Overtime.

Game 5 - Bulls up 13 with 3 minutes left, epic collapse.

It's not like the Heat dominated games. They dominated fourth quarters because they put LBJ on Rose. Bulls have pieces to move, and have the ability to add a legit gamechanger. They can move Gibson, Asik. They can move their two first round picks (one from the Bobcats), and their second round pick.

The more I think about it, the more I think that Eastern Conference is going to be a dogfight in the future. Especially if the Knicks can somehow add the right pieces around Melo and Amare.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Big news today coming out of the NBA:

Cavs pick up Rip Hamilton and the 8th pick from Detroit for a trade exception. Cavs also eat all 17 million of Rip's contract.

Cavs then trades 4th and 8th picks to Minnesota for the 2nd pick. Cleveland now possesses the 1st two overall picks of the draft.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kyrie Irving and Derrick Williams?

Not a bad haul.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's fucking ridiculous. They'll have a really solid core in Kyrie, Derrick and Hickson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Big news today coming out of the NBA:
> 
> Cavs pick up Rip Hamilton and the 8th pick from Detroit for a trade exception. Cavs also eat all 17 million of Rip's contract.
> 
> Cavs then trades 4th and 8th picks to Minnesota for the 2nd pick. Cleveland now possesses the 1st two overall picks of the draft.


That's a rumor though, the trade is just being discussed. It hasn't happened and probably won't happen.

1. Why would Minny trade their #2 pick for a lower pick in what's already a weak draft?
2. What does Detroit gain out of this? They're a 30 win team trading their top 10 draft pick and giving up on of their star players for absolutely nothing.

Besides the Minny owner has already said that the teams plans on not dealing their draft pick and selecting Derrick Williams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So in some other transactions news coming out of the NBA.

- Kevin McHale has officially been named the Houston Rockets head coach.
- The Trail Blazers are trying to convince Brandon Roy to retire so that they can clear cap space.
- Rick Adelman is trying to become the Blazers new GM.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

convince Brandon Roy to retire? WTF?

The Trail Blazers front office is pathetic. It's like they're trying to be the new Clippers.

edit: You sure it isn't they're trying to get Oden to retire?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't Oden a free agent? Or am I thinking next year?

Interested in seeing how McHale does in Houston. They have a fairly decent team.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Portalnd is really trying to get Brandon Roy to retire because they owe him 68M and don't think he is viable anymore.

As far as today's trade goes Detroit may lose a top ten pick but clear 14.2m off their salary cap and Minnesota would have the 4th and 8th pick which would allow them to get either Kemba Walker or Brandon Knight and probably a big foreign dude. I think it gives every team involved something positive. Detroit could sign a better player with that cap space then they would get with that pick anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Roy really is such a sad story. He's one of the best shooters and most clutch players in the league but he just can't stay healthy. I remember hearing that the only way he'd be able to stay in the NBA a few more years would be as a 7th or 8th man and play under 20 minutes with limited practice.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs will have 4 point guards, an aging overrated Rip Hamilton, and a weak frontcourt...Whatever makes Cleveland happy I guess *shrugs*..

Nothing in this draft will make Minnesota better. I'm surprised they wouldn't try to trade that pick to for example Memphis for Mayo or something..But this is the same argument I make every year


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's a rumor though, the trade is just being discussed. It hasn't happened and probably won't happen.
> 
> 1. Why would Minny trade their #2 pick for a lower pick in what's already a weak draft?
> 2. What does Detroit gain out of this? They're a 30 win team trading their top 10 draft pick and giving up on of their star players for absolutely nothing.
> ...


not sure if srs.

Detroit: free's up $20 million + trade exception. Ownership is still uncertain so Dumars is cutting expenses.

Minnesota: 4th and 8th picks, two in the top 10. Needs a lot of help.

EDIT: 

did you refer to Rip Hamilton as a star player? Even after the chaos he caused last year?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So J.R. Smith has reportedly been arrested in South Beach, it's unknown what he got arrested for.

And since he's in Miami they usually don't let the criminals go until after Memorial Day Weekend is over.

J.R. Smith is a dumbass but in other news, at least he'll be out in time to watch game 1.


Edit: Rip Hamilton is still one of Detroit's best players if not their best player.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs will have 4 point guards, an aging overrated Rip Hamilton, and a weak frontcourt...Whatever makes Cleveland happy I guess *shrugs*..
> 
> Nothing in this draft will make Minnesota better. I'm surprised they wouldn't try to trade that pick to for example Memphis for Mayo or something..But this is the same argument I make every year


Cleveland is going to buyout Rip and then it is rumored Rip is likely headed to Chicago. Also it is being said if Cleveland drafts Williams they will probably trade Hickson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're not going to trade Hickson, a Power Forward, if they draft Williams, a Small Forward. Irving/Williams/Hickson would be one of the best young trios in the league.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

nothing official yet on that trade, just discussion. i don't think minnesota should pass on derrick.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

About Roy, if you physically can't play in the league, you shouldn't be in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> nothing official yet on that trade, just discussion. i don't think minnesota should pass on derrick.


They've got no need for him. They have multiple players who do the same thing as him. If they do the trade, they'd be ecstatic if they got Kanter @ 4, though that is definitely not a certainty. The Cavs could be targeting him, after all. They do need a C, and getting the two most positions in basketball filled could set them for years to come.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> 2. What does Detroit gain out of this? They're a 30 win team trading their top 10 draft pick and giving up on of their star players for absolutely nothing.





notorious_187 said:


> Edit: Rip Hamilton is still one of Detroit's best players if not their best player.


Richard Hamilton isn't a star. he was five years ago, maybe even just a few seasons ago, but he's not a star now. he's been in regression for several seasons and was basically a cancer to the team last year. he's one of Detroit's best players because they have a shitty team of overrated players or has-beens randomly strewn together for the sake of being a team. 

plus, he's massively overpaid right now. earning around $15 million a season? come on. now they no longer have that contract, and Prince's $11 million just expred iirc, so now this team is going to have a little more flexibility in the future. I'm sure that $15 million could be better used to find something with a brighter future than keeping Richard Hamilton. 

Pistons need to rebuild. when you rebuild, you trade some of your best players, thats pretty much how it always works.



as for the Roy thing, its definitely Roy and not Oden. Greg Oden is a free agent now, so Portland couldn't give a shit what he does. but thats really sad to hear. he was one of my favorite players to watch in what i guess would be his prime, and seeing that Dallas Mavs game where he lead his team in the 4th was like a great rush of nostalgia. but just trying to convince a guy to end his career while there's still hope is just wrong.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> They're not going to trade Hickson, a Power Forward, if they draft Williams, a Small Forward. Irving/Williams/Hickson would be one of the best young trios in the league.


Most league executives apparently see Williams as a PF so if Cleveland determines he can't play SF in the NBA they will trade Hickson. I agree that they should not trade Hickson but I also have no power.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No, he's not a PF. I don't see how you know most league executives see him as one, either. He's repeatedly said he's not a true PF and intends to play SF in the NBA and he definitely does not have the size to compete with other NBA PFs. He's a tweener, if anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He is listed as a PF, so yes league executives would see him as one as well. Just because he is the perfect height for a SF doesn't mean he can play as one, and other smaller PFs have proven to be able to play and match up with other bigger men.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> No, he's not a PF. I don't see how you know most league executives see him as one, either. He's repeatedly said he's not a true PF and intends to play SF in the NBA and he definitely does not have the size to compete with other NBA PFs. He's a tweener, if anything.


I know that because it says so on ESPN. I think he should play SF and especially with Cleveland. Clearly though Cleveland may want him at PF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He is listed as a PF, so yes league executives would see him as one as well. *Just because he is the perfect height for a SF doesn't mean he can play as one*, and other smaller PFs have proven to be able to play and match up with other bigger men.


Have you never seen him play? He plays much, much more like a SF than a PF.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Have you never seen him play? He plays much, much more like a SF than a PF.


He's about 6'7" and I wouldn't want a 6'7" 235 lb guy playing power forward..

But yeah word is the trade's off since Detroit doesn't feel like they're getting anything out of it...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, that's what I'm saying. He wouldn't be able to defend many of the league's PFs very well at all, though he'd likely cause some matchup difficulties for the other team on offense. He even considers himself a SF, and if he doesn't think he can play PF or doesn't want to, he isn't going to.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> "I'm not better than Jordan," James said.
> 
> Pippen -- who won six championships alongside Jordan in Chicago during the Bulls' epic run in the 1990s -- told ESPN Radio on Friday that while Jordan is "probably the greatest scorer to play the game," James "may be the greatest player to ever play the game."
> 
> ...


Will LeBron ever be better than Jordan? Probably not and there's no reason to debate that, but some of the reasons many have given why he won't have been kind dumb imo such as the he had to join up with Wade argument and the he's playing with 2 other stars and stuff like that..I think you gotta judge each situation differently


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The main reason he is being compared to Jordan is the fact he is a stat stuffer and has had good player efficiency every year . Being a unbelievable talent is one thing, but let him finish his career first and see how far he gets because otherwise this whole debate is pointless and based on assumptions as to how far he will get.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

he's compared to Jordan because the media is bored.

typical stuff. 10 years from now, another player will be compared to Jordan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wasn't Vince Carter at one point called the next Jordan?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

According to Ric Bucher, Dwight Howard's preferred destination's in order are Orlando, Dallas, New Jersey, LA...Word is he's not too interested in going to LA..Chicago could creep up on the list since they are trying to discuss making a trade for him, but the more I think about it, I do see him in New Jersey or Dallas..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would welcome him. Noah is dispensable, much like the rest of the front line. They're all good players but none of them can take over a game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ric Bucher is a moron (Called Rose the best player in the league). He's been pushing Dwight leaving Orlando harder than any other writers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I doubt Dallas could offer anything other than old players to Orlando which would probably wants something good in return and not just some expiring contracts. That is unless they can get rid of Gilbert and Hedo with one trade.

Go to LA Howard, we make stars and champions unlike those other destinations. Be like Shaq and leave for a true contender.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_If _Orlando trades Dwight, they'd undoubtedly trade one of Hedo or Arenas with him, preferably Arenas. I'm not sure what attractive pieces Dallas could give up either, aside from picks, Beaubois & Chandler.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you were Cleveland would you try to get Dwight Howard? If I'm the GM and I'm sitting on 2 top 5 draft picks I'll try to get'em.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's not going to be traded before this season begins, especially since the CBA expires July 1st.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol if he was to be traded to Cleveland there would be no way in hell that he would stay there either. Cavs are way worse than the Magic so what would be the point.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if i'm the Cleveland GM, and my common sense is intact (which it may not be to hop on this mess of a team), i would not even have Dwight Howard on my radar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They've go no attractive pieces, anyway. Outside of those two picks (in a shitty draft), what else? Hickson?


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wasn't Vince Carter at one point called the next Jordan?


him, Kobe Bryant, Hardaway, Hill, McGrady, Harold Miner, Stackhouse, Wade....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whose Harold Miner? Anyone that had great athletic ability was compared to Jordan, but only two of those players have ever won a championship.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron doesn't even have a ring so comparing him to Jordan is ludicrous.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Melo ended up where he wanted because of a 3 team trade..Same will happen to Dwight..He'll end up in Dallas or Jersey due to what they offer and another team helping push it through..Maybe the Pistons with Rip perhaps


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Whose Harold Miner? Anyone that had great athletic ability was compared to Jordan, but only two of those players have ever won a championship.


Harold Miner was given the nickname "Baby Jordan" because he had ridiculous dunking abilities. played with USC up until his Junior year, drafted by the Heat, never did shit. 

he did win the dunk contest twice though. major prestige.

if you're one of the best in the game, then you're gonna get compared to THE best. thats just the way it is, no big deal really.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the Dwight Howard/Shaq comparisons are stupid as well, but ppl still make them..People make that comparison a whole lot more than the LeBron/Jordan one yet you can apply the same things on that one..Dwight has no rings, playing against weaker competition and less accomplishments, etc.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Lebron doesn't even have a ring so comparing him to Jordan is ludicrous.


I hate this logic. Fucking despise it. Saying Player A is nowhere near as talented as Player B because Player A has less championships is ridiculous. Why the hell isn't Bill Russell considered the best player in NBA history?



HeatWave said:


> Melo ended up where he wanted because of a 3 team trade..Same will happen to Dwight..He'll end up in Dallas or Jersey due to what they offer and another team helping push it through..Maybe the Pistons with Rip perhaps


If Orlando trades Dwight, why would they take on Rip's albatross of a contract? He's a horrible player now, anyway. That's retarded.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No the Nets would...They'd take Dwight & Rip..Orlando send a player or two to Detroit and Nets send Lopez and possibly someone else to Orlando


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've gotcha. Still, that's horrible.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

To be fair, Dwight does resemble a young Shaq. Many elements of his game are comparable to O'Neal's. It's not an absurd parallel.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I've gotcha. Still, that's horrible.


Horrible or not, Orlando is gonna have to decide whether they try to play chicken with a few teams and hope one of them pulls a "New York" and unload a bunch of talent before trade deadline or let him free to roam in the summer and hope he takes the money and stays



Father Flex said:


> To be fair, Dwight does resemble a young Shaq. Many elements of his game are comparable to O'Neal's. It's not an absurd parallel.


Shaq was much more skilled around the hoop and a much better passer and some (me) could even argue a better defensive player..at the same age..The talent Dwight is going up against compared to Shaq is laughable..That's why I think the comparison is crazy...Maybe even crazier than the MJ/LeBron one because at least LeBron has an element he's better at than MJ which was his passing ability...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You are taking a much more elitist approach. Generalize here and try to see the casual fan's perspective. It's not all that "crazy" as you make it out to be. 

-Both were/are physically imposing and physicallly superior.
-Both were/are two of the most charismatic personalities to grace the NBA in the last twenty years.
-Both are franchise players.
-Both can take over games.
-Both are two-way players, capable of dominating either side of the floor.
-Both's NBA origin stems from ORL.

More similarities than differences thus the comparison can be justified, depending on which analogies you use to distinguish the parallel's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Iverson/Rose, Bird/Dirk, Kobe/Jordan, and Jordan/LeBron comparisons are also justified in your eyes?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Did I give any thought to those ideas?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is anyone else sick of hearing about the 2006 Finals series?

I could see if it was a Boston/LA rematch from last year but analysts bringing up what happened in 2006 trying to use it as evidence as to why Team X will beat Team Y is stupid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

2 main things you can take away from that series is Haslem wont be able to guard Dirk, and Terry wont be able to guard Wade


----------



## The Dark King (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Haslem wont be able to guard Dirk


Not true in the 06 Finals Dirk field goal percentage was 39% and he shot 25% from three.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yes but remember, Dirk has gotten better since then. If you think Dirk will come out playing the same way he did in 2006 you are delusional.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haslem won't be able to guard Dirk..LeBron will because LeBron will push him away from the basket..Dallas problem will be that LeBron or Wade will always be on the court so when Dallas goes to their bench, Wade or LeBron will have their way with Dallas bench guys..Dirk won't be able to sit much and a few other Dallas starters won't be able to sit as much either


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eventhough I said Heat in 5, I think the first two games will determine if they'll win it all this year or not


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

haha at Dirk practicing his shooting while they were introducing the teams and his name, awesome.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Its gonna be a long night for the Heat if Bosh gets into foul trouble while trying to guard Dirk.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat will win this series, but it won't be because of Lebron's defense on Dirk. Dirk will destroy him if they matchup, like he does to everyone too short to affect his fadeaway.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

even tho Dallas ass pounded my Lakers.

Fuck Lebron.

Mavs in 6 !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What the hell Mike Bibby?

If he's gonna be playing this bad, the Heat should start Chalmers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nice to see Dwight will be working with a shooting coach for his mid-range game & free throws and will be working with Hakeem again.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat are just too much. when these guys step up like they have in this second half, there's really just so little you can do about it. all you can really hope to do is just outscore them, because shutting them down just seems out of the question. 

its only the first game, and it is Miami, but they just look fucking tough.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn Bosh, you don't play in Toronto anymore, why do you still look like a raptor in the face?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs will get swept if they can't score 95 points or more in a game...and nothing but matchup nightmares everywhere on the court..Mavs have no answers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat have been the better team tonight, much better ball movement. They've hit a lot of 3's too. If the Mavs don't come back, and I don't think they will, it's just one game.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

D muthafuckin Wade


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think what really hurt Dallas was missing open shots. They played good D but their offense was horrible, if they wanna win this series they've gotta be able to hit their shots.

Btw, wow Miami fans, throwing stuff on the court when you're winning the game by double digits adding to the fact that it's just game 1. Oh well, surprised to see people actually in the stands.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas doesn't have an answer at all, maybe they can contain, but in these playoffs when Wade and Lebron were contained, Bosh went off


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

ggggaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami looked amazing.. i cant see miami losing at this point.. the king may finally get his ring!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love how ESPN is trying to give all the credit to LeBron for the Heat's play in the 4th quarter when all he did was hit some dunks with a minute left to go.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're actually talking about how Wade scored in the 2nd half right now, but LeBron did most of the damage scoring and passing for most of the game..Wade was the closer tonight though


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that game sucked. both teams played like crap. hopefully game 2 is better


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lebron has officially made it further in one year with the heat than he did in seven with cleveland.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't leave out the part where he's the #1 player in the league and he went out and joined the #2 player in the league.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



killacamt said:


> Dallas doesn't have an answer at all, maybe they can contain, but in these playoffs when Wade and Lebron were contained, Bosh went off


they contained everyone as well as they could contain.

Miami Heat did not have a good night offensively. shot under 40%, LeBron and Wade just cracked 20 points, and Bosh had some awful plays on offense but was able to get to the free throw line.

Mavs just didn't have enough when it counted. the Mavericks should be begging to have those three put those numbers every single game, but they need more out of their own team, and they have to avoid or find a way to stop Miami's newfound ability to close.


Dirk with only 18 shots and 27 points can't happen. this boy is gonna need to score AT LEAST 30 points for this team to compete offensively, and he honestly should be taking close to 30 shots. just hog the ball Dirk, its ok.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When in doubt, take your talents to South Beach. That's what I learned today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This series is really where they're gonna miss Caron Butler. He could play D on LeBron just like Shawn Marion is and provide offense and take more pressure off of Dirk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Dwight Howard Wants To Start His "Own Path"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHPh1IiZjvc

Do you believe him or this another James thing let me go buy a ring in LA or New York?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> *Dwight Howard Wants To Start His "Own Path"*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHPh1IiZjvc
> 
> Do you believe him or this another James thing let me go buy a ring in LA or New York?


the thing is, if Dwight isn't gonna get a team that can win a championship, why should he stay? i had no problem with James physically going to Miami, the problem i had with it was how they did it, and its execution. its not like James was going to win a championship with Larry Hughes, or Boobie Gibson, or any of those players on his team. Cleveland made constant fail moves to try and bring good pieces to a team that never fit.

the Magic made a trade that did nothing for them this year, and didn't make them better at all. and if they're stuck with those players for a couple more years, they're destined to see more first and second-round knockouts. one player can only do so much for your team, its also up to the organization to bring in guys that you can win with.

i'll believe it now, but i think Dwight might just wanna watch what he says.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Dwight wants to stay, than he'd sign the extension by now..Thought we learned that through the Melo situation...You can say whatever, but until you sign that extension, you're just telling ppl what they wanna hear


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As if it couldn't get worse, word is Dirk tore a tendon in his left (middle?) finger..At least it wasn't on his right hand, but still not good..


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Miami can beat Dallas in an off-game....


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that line really only makes sense if Dallas didn't have an off-game themselves.

its not like Dallas really showed up tonight against a less than impressive Heat, and Miami still won. both teams were less than stellar. Jason Terry disappeared, i'm not even entirely sure JJ Barea hit a shot, and Dirk, while scoring 27 points, never had the feel of dominating a game. 

this was an off-game for both teams, so its really no absolute precedent for the future, unless they're planning on having a bad game every time.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The biggest problem Dallas will face is that Dirk & Terry will never get the kind of calls Wade & Lebron will get. It's not the only reason Dallas doesn't stand a chance, but it's one of them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs shot 6 more free throws and committed one less foul than the Heat so it's not like the refs really put Dallas in a bind..I mean Bosh, LeBron & Chandler were all in foul trouble..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> If Dwight wants to stay, than he'd sign the extension by now..Thought we learned that through the Melo situation...You can say whatever, but until you sign that extension, you're just telling ppl what they wanna hear


Why would he have? He's not stubborn. Just because he may want to stay, doesn't mean he will. If Orlando brass doesn't make the necessary changes, he won't stay, regardless of whether he wants to or not. The good thing is, Otis (President) has shown the initiative to try to acquire more talent around him, though it largely hasn't panned out. I have no doubt in my mind that he will make some big changes yet again this season.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think it isn't looking good for Dallas but that was far from their best. Barea played like shit and contributed nothing. Peja didn't make anything either. Miami doesn't need their bench to win but Dallas does. They also need Chandler to play tougher and throw his weight around more. Haywood seemed to be doing that quite well. I am picking Miami in five now but I can't stand them to I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's official. Shaq is retiring.

http://www.tout.com/m/9944wo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Completely understandable at this time in his career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now it's time for Danny to put up or shut up. He's gotta get us a decent center, he should go after Dalembert since we don't have much money to spend since we'll probably use a bit on Jeff Green.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq is one of the all time greats
Lead the Lakers back to glory

He deserves all the praise in the world for an amazing career


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So far the class of 2011 retiree list is Antonio McDyess & Shaq. Amazing how all of the big men from the early to mid 90's outlasted the guards.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All these 90's player retiring makes me feel weird
I'm getting old.
I grew up watching these guys... and now they're done. Just a weird feeling.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Why would he have? He's not stubborn. Just because he may want to stay, doesn't mean he will. If Orlando brass doesn't make the necessary changes, he won't stay, regardless of whether he wants to or not. The good thing is, Otis (President) has shown the initiative to try to acquire more talent around him, though it largely hasn't panned out. I have no doubt in my mind that he will make some big changes yet again this season.


Orlando is not gonna look much different in the near future..What he sees is basically what Orlando will be if he signs the extension, not to mention not alot of big name talent is not trying to play in Orlando...

Shaq retiring sucks because he was my favorite player of all time, and one of the 1st players I really recognized growing up..Feels like a part of my childhood just died...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Now it's time for Danny to put up or shut up. He's gotta get us a decent center, he should go after Dalembert since we don't have much money to spend since we'll probably use a bit on Jeff Green.


I think DeAndre Jordan is an FA and I'd kill to see the Celts get him. He'd fit into the lineup very well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's restricted and the Clips see him as their C of the future. They're not letting him go.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yao Ming may be an option? Although he'd probably play even less than Shaq :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I recall Yao saying something along the lines of if he doesn't return to Houston, he'll retire. Boston's best bet could be Dalembert or Chandler. Foster and Kwame could be options as backups, as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know if Chandler will leave Dallas so I think they should mainly go after Dalembert, I'm pretty sure Dalembert would rather start for the Celtics then be a backup for the Kings.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaquille O'Neal retires.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i see the Knicks going after Dalembert imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh yeah, I saw a report on the Knicks likely pursuing Dalembert. If so, there's no way Boston could outbid New York for his services, and New York is certainly more attractive than Boston at this point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sad to see Shaq retiring. One hell of a career and truly one of the most entertaining figures in sports history in and out of the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Lakers have an announced that they will indeed retire Shaq's jersey sometime next season. I know for sure the Celtics, Cavs & Suns won't retire his jersey, I'm doubtful Orlando will, the only other team that potentially would is Miami but idk.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It'll be interesting to see if Orlando does. If so, I don't know how the fan reaction would be. I, for one, don't really give a shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't see them retiring it either. Not that I care, the whole retiring of numbers is beyond cliche to me. Honour the jersey and player, don't retire it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah as a Boston fan the amount of retired numbers can get annoying.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He put the Magic on the map imo he deserves it..

In other news for the few who do care, it's been announced Ricky Rubio plans to join Timberwolves next season


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's actually pretty cool news. Can't wait to see how well (or poorly) he translates to the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great career Shaq had and he helped lead the Lakers to three championships so I have to thank him for that. He should really have retired last year to avoid the injuries he had this year, but he still had one of the best careers of all time so nothing but praise from me. I'm glad that the Lakers are retiring his jersey because he did a lot in his time there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm very interested to see how Ricky Rubio does in the NBA.

But unlike a lot of people I'm expecting a lackluster season especially if he plays like he did in the Euroleagues.

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?pcode=LFW


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's still only 20 though, so I could see him having a fantastic career, regardless of how his 1st season goes. I just feel somewhat bad for him that he has to play in Minnesota. Not just the team itself, but going from Spain to Minneapolis? Jesus Christ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But still...shooting 30% in the Euroleagues?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And that's with a bunch of pussies clogging the paint. Can't wait to see him drive the lane and encountering Dwight towering over him.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

D12 should stay in Orlando, maybe he can convince D. Will to come along too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They can't sign Williams, so that would be irrelevant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kevin Love on twitter: Ricky Rubio huh? I'll believe it when I see it...

:lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Stellar Supernova said:


> D12 should stay in Orlando, maybe he can convince D. Will to come along too.


FANTASY LAND.

where salary caps do not exist.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*Lakers, Heat, Spurs, and Boston may lose out in NBA's new CBA*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...p-under-nba-owners-latest-labor-proposal.html


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Do you believe the players would really sign off on that hard of a cap?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rubio is going to struggle. It won't be pretty. Maybe he'll be good down the line ... but I see trouble for the few first years. Considering his history, it wouldn't surprise me if he goes back to Europe if he has trouble. 

Something about the kid seems off.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq has decided to retire. It took him long enough to do it but he finally realized it's time. He is one of the greatest Centers of all-time. He should've retired after his time with the Suns though. He was still putting up decent numbers too. Also, he was such a dominant force in his prime with the free-throws as his only weakness. He will be a first ballot HoF indeed. I just wished Shaq missed a whole lot more free-throws against the Kings in the 2002 WCF.

In other news, Ricky Rubio has decided to join the T'Wolves next season. I think they still have too many PGs on their roster so leave it to David Kahn to figure what he wants to do with that. Seeing Rubio play during the Olympics, I thought he was a good dribbler and is pretty fast. He just needs to work on his shooting. He's still young so he will develop for sure.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tons of reports are flying in that if the Heat do in fact pull out the championship ...
Chris Bosh is getting the clit of his giant vagina pierced instead of the more tradition championship ring.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Source?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Haters gonna' hate. Rubio is my guy. Been a big fan for about three years now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guy in my fantasy keeper league has had him sitting on his bench of 2 years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't knock Bosh no more considering he's probably been the 2nd best Heat player in the playoffs especially the conference finals and I can't knock Dallas no more considering the run they had this year in the playoffs...Overall, regardless of the outcome, both teams shut alot of ppl up (me included)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Tons of reports are flying in that if the Heat do in fact pull out the championship ...
> Chris Bosh is getting the clit of his giant vagina pierced instead of the more tradition championship ring.


He get the idea from Gasol?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat have proven how good they are but they won't shut me up until they can lose and not whine like a six year old who was told he can't have candy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Even though I want the Mavs to win, If I were a betting I'd bet on Miami winning tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Not even gonna be bias, the Mavs are getting some weak ass fouls.

Edit: Even though I'm supposed to hate the Heat, I absolutely love watching D. Wade play.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's go Miami Heat!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And that's game.

If LeBron gets Final MVP and D. Wade is playing like this every night I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol @ the technical on Rick Carlisle. LeBron James throws an elbow and everyone else gets in trouble. nothing new. 

game has had some decent ref work for the most part though. i've only been watching the second half, and the Mavericks just don't seem to have whatever they had in the first that kept things close. this weak shit isn't gonna fly.

won't be surprised at all in a sweep at this point.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

damn Mav's gotta step your shit up.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn man, I don't even think the Heat is trying like that neither. They run only like 3 plays on offense and they're already in the NBA Finals in their first year.

As far as the ref work, the Heat didn't even get a chance at the line until late 2nd quarter. Dirk is the heater for that team and when he isn't producing, nobody will.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you really don't need to run much of an offense when you have two of the top five players, and one who slides in the top twenty. LeBron and Wade could play paddy cake for 48 minutes and they'd still probably win 50 games.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas is getting punked out. Wade just stood in front of the Mavs bench with his hand up for 3 extra seconds. Total eff you move.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> you really don't need to run much of an offense when you have two of the top five players, and one who slides in the top twenty. LeBron and Wade could play paddy cake for 48 minutes and they'd still probably win 50 games.


True. A lot of people doubted the Heat as well, I just didn't expect them to make it this far so quickly.

The Bulls were a tougher challenge than Dallas for the Heat, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Some people agree with me, some people disagree with me but I stand by statement by saying that the Heat lucked out that the Celtics had that awful trade deadline and that's the only reason they've made it this far.

As far as the game goes, what the hell? The Heat were up by 15 so I just started texting and I put down my phone and the Heat are up by 4.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Epic choke.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tied game! Holy crap! What a comeback.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fuck that, Dallas is still going to lose. Damn you refs.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

well, i know i just talked about how good Miami can be without running an offense, but Christ, what a terrible possession that just was. LeBron hurls up two heavily contested 3's, and now the Mavericks are back in this.

great finish. hope Dallas can pull this out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Some people agree with me, some people disagree with me but I stand by statement by saying that the Heat lucked out that the Celtics had that awful trade deadline and that's the only reason they've made it this far.


Perk would've made very little difference.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron's had a couple clutch games in the playoffs so I guess he thought it was Michael or Reggie or hell even Ray.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DIRK NOWITZKI SWAG. 

HOW YOU LIKE EM NOW.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

...And boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DIRK NOWITZKI! Oh. My. God.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> ...And boom goes the dynamite


x2


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao Jason Terry

what in teh fuck was that bro? that's not defense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LIKE A BOSH.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SAID IT ONCE BEFORE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN.

DIRK NOWITZKI SWAG. Bosh can go suck one, what weak defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok Undefeated King, I will agree with you now. Dirk is in fact the clutchest player in the league.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat still gonna win it all, watch. Heat >>>


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk was amazing this game in the clutch. Damn, that was a clinic.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well, Well we have a serie


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

9 straight points for Dirk...seriously, this man is awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Loved how D. Wade was holding his eye after he missed the 3 at the buzzer hoping for the refs to call a foul.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was an amazing comeback. 22-5 run? Yeah.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Amazing comeback..Miami big 3 really pulled a dud late..LeBron & Chalmers only ones scoring in the final 6 minutes..wow


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk was all "Scuse me bosh time to go win the game" on that last drive.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow what an amazing game 2! I couldn't believe how Dallas executed down the stretch in this game, I actually should have expected it because it's what they have being doing all postseason. Dirk proved once again he is true closer in this postseason. Bosh you have horrible D son.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat need to pace themselves better. They completely wasted their energy and had nothing left in them in those final four minutes.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

that was a Miami Heat team that we've all been familiarized with in the regular season, but we haven't seen it much in the playoffs.

if you ask people to criticize the Heat, before the playoffs, one of the top three things would be "can't close games." but they've closed considerably well in the playoffs, and people have kind of written off that one criticism. but it will definitely rise to the forefront again with this loss. 

Dallas has proven to be a team that can make up points quickly, and the way they handled the last few minutes of this game was true class. and here i was talking about a sweep, silly me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

thats right everyone need to recognize heat will be STOPPED!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

trying to figure out why lebron/wade didn't attack the basket once in the final two minutes..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

cause the game was real close and its the finals... cmon its lebron being lebron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs won rebounding battle..That was big for them..As good as Wade played, him and LeBron were 4-14 behind the arc..Little too 3pt happy..LeBron did try to go to the hoop a few times late, Wade probably should have as well

Good thing for Mavs is they have 3 straight at home..How Miami responds game 3 will tell a lot about them just like how tonight told us alot about Dallas since this was their first time trailing in a series..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shawn Marion - 20 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts on 64% shooting, 100% FT
LeBron James - 20 pts, 8 rebs, 4 asts on 53% shooting, 29% 3P shooting, 50% FT

Which one is the past his prime All-Star and which one is the best player in the league? They both look very similar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Overcoming 20 turnovers is impressive too. The Heat got cocky and overconfident. The Mavs seized this game, but the Heat also gave it up. That's the only way these huge comebacks happen, if one team tanks and the other team explodes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Shawn Marion - 20 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts on 64% shooting, 100% FT
> LeBron James - 20 pts, 8 rebs, 4 asts on 53% shooting, 29% 3P shooting, 50% FT
> 
> Which one is the past his prime All-Star and which one is the best player in the league? They both look very similar.


I guess its the vice verse thing..Wade was losing his match up to guys who were below him in talent last series..This series its LeBron but still, the one difference between both series is how Bosh played..He's the key


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lol, found this on basketball forums:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This was posted on RealGM forums. Swear everyone in the thread was cracking up!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

haha, Lebron denied that him and Wade were celebrating in front of the Mavs bench after they went up 15, Oh Lebron.

Question: why do Lebron and Wade always do press conferences together?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is great right now but Dallas needs to win 2 out of 3 at home to have any chance of winning the series. If Miami goes back home up 3-2 it is probably over. I hope Dallas pulls this off though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wouldnt call Lebron punching Wade in the chest and talking to him "celebrating" in terms of game over we can go home now...Now what OKC was doing in the game vs. Memphis where the guys on the bench were mocking players and stuff was celebrating.Perkins even called them out over it, but this stuff? Nitpicking


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I wouldnt call Lebron punching Wade in the chest and talking to him "celebrating" in terms of game over we can go home now...Now what OKC was doing in the game vs. Memphis where the guys on the bench were mocking players and stuff was celebrating.Perkins even called them out over it, but this stuff? Nitpicking


what else would you call that? You go up 15 and you celebrate. Not saying what they was heinous, your up by 15. Kevin Durant and Kobe were probably thinking, "bitch I have been there before". Miami got dirk'ed tonight.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow. I didn't see all of Game 2 as I had to attend my sister's high school graduation but I was glad to catch the final minute! The Heat just couldn't score anymore points and Dirk took over. Those left-handed shots he made were clutch and amazing! He makes it look kinda easy too. I'm so glad the Mavs came back and won this game as they needed it as the road teams don't usually win the Finals with the 2-3-2 format. Now with the next three games at their court, they have a bigger chance of winning the Finals. I think the Heat tried to celebrate too early and it came back and bit them in the ass.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Funny thing is, this is what Lebron said after OKC gave up a 15 point lead against Dallas:



> “I don’t want to sit here and be the coach of Oklahoma City, but I seen a lot of things that could have been done better.”


http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/29760609


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Donnie Walsh officially ousted. James Dolan is an incompetent owner.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*










:lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> :lmao


Love a "Friday" reference


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That pic and Dirk NoRingski trending on twitter have been the two funniest things of the finals I've seen so far..


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq's retirement speech was great and went pretty much how you would have expected. I hope he stays on TV because I love watching him talk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Shaq is funny and interesting when he's spontaneous. Keep him away from scripted stuff and he shines. So yeah, I too hope he stays in the public eye.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here's to hoping Shaq doesn't make Khazam 2.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and this is why I love Shaq...

http://video.aol.com/aolvideo/aol-television/shaq-announces-retirement-060311-huffington-post/974865736001


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I can't believe it but I'm actually watching a WNBA game.

I think I'm more intrigued by the matchup of Candace Parker vs Maya Moore but even though the WNBA gets a bad rep, the game has actually been good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So from what I hear, Jimmer Fredette is moving up the ladder as far as the Draft goes. Not surprised, I think he should be a lottery pick, I don't know what a lot of mock drafts I saw had him as late 1st round pick.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Funniest shit I've seen all day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Pistons have finally been sold. Probably won't change anything until all their shitty contracts expire, but at least their owner problems have finally been resolved.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Aren't Ben Gordon & Charlie V their highest paid players?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure Hamilton is their highest paid player then Gordon and then Charlie. Point is they are full of shitty contracts and won't be doing well any time soon.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There was talk of the Cavs using their trade exception to trade for Hamilton and the 8th pick. Not sure if that will happen, though.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I guess we will see if Dumars can make some moves to get rid of those bad contracts. He couldn't do much because of the ownership situation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Prince is paid 11 million, too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Prince is a free agent.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hamilton is definitely the biggest, he's somewhere in the $12-13 million range. 

Gordon is the only other double digit contract, and then there's Charlie V or Jason Maxiell who comes next. they panicked and spent big money on a dull free agency period and they ended up with V and Gordon, who have underperformed to the fullest extent (not that they're THAT great) in Detroit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I miss the days of the Pistons going to the Eastern Conference finals year after year, however once Ben Wallace signed with Chicago for 4 yeas and 60 mil I knew it was over, why Joe Dumars overpaid for Ben Gordon and Charlie V is beyond me, Rip needs to go, Prince I would try to resign at a discount, the only reason I would keep Prince is because he is homegrown talent, got drafted with Detroit should finish his career there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Once Big Ben left I knew Detroit's day as an elite team were numbered.



> The interesting thing about the Iguodala rumor is that the trade doesn't include Jameer Nelson, the one Magic player not named Howard that has value.
> 
> Hedo Turkoglu is the player the deal is rumored to be centered around.
> 
> ...


Wow the Sixers get raped if that trade happens. It's a rumor and I doubt it'll happen. Why Philly trade their star player for a player who has been regressing every year for the past 2 or 3 seasons? They're a team on the rise, so I don't see why they're rebuilding. Don't fix what's not broken. Just add some new pieces around them for the better and continue moving forward.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Pistons finally got rid of their player-whipper coach. That guy was one of the worst coaches I've seen and was literally getting pushed around by the older vets of the team which is sad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lmao, I got banned from the Magic blog I was on for calling Jameer a "tatted up, black leprechaun." 



notorious_187 said:


> Once Big Ben left I knew Detroit's day as an elite team were numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the Sixers get raped if that trade happens. It's a rumor and I doubt it'll happen. Why Philly trade their star player for a player who has been regressing every year for the past 2 or 3 seasons? They're a team on the rise, so I don't see why they're rebuilding. Don't fix what's not broken. Just add some new pieces around them for the better and continue moving forward.


I'm far too familiar with Iggy to Orlando rumors, that I don't really listen to them anymore. They've gone on for the past 2 seasons, and nothing has happened, so I take it with a grain of salt. 

I'd love that, though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

lol we're not going to report on every Iggy trade rumor, are we? there's like a dozen of them floating around, none of them with an ounce of credibility. 


Monta Ellis for Andre Iguadala is STILL being rumored. it's been reported on since like 2010.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's never been a single Monta for Iggy rumor...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've heard a Monta for Rudy Gay rumor but never have I heard a Monta for Iggy one.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Interested to see how Miami comes out tonight..So far in the playoffs, a loss has made them regain their focus..I think Dallas needs this win tonight more than Miami because so far Miami has been the better team for about all but the last 6 minutes of game 2..I'm expecting a Miami win but we'll see


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*lol at Bosh taking a dive like a soccer player.*


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade will lead Miami to a championship. Lets go Miami.

Although I think we'll lose tonight but win the next 3.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wanted that Monta/Allen trade to go thru for the Celts so bad. I love Ray Allen, but Ellis is such a good scorer and much younger.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damn Bosh get back up. You got poked in the eye, you don't need to be in the fetal position for that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mavs D is so bad right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh, Mario...


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

We gotta keep penetrating like that (pause).

Mario is also awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No help defense on Wade and Lebron=easy baskets.

Only 3 shots for Dirk and they wonder why they're losing. Give him the ball and let him make the shots.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

At this rate, Miami is bound to blow Dallas out..Especially if they stay this aggressive for 48 minutes

and Bosh's eye really is jacked up..yikes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade is in cheat mode.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The way Dallas is playing this game will probably end in a blowout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas closed that quarter out great.

Like I've said before, if LeBron either wins Final MVP or they try to make him share the MVP with D. Wade then I'll be beyond pissed and it'll be total bullshit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Like I've said before, if LeBron either wins Final MVP or they try to make him share the MVP with D. Wade then I'll be beyond pissed and it'll be total bullshit.


It's just game 3, anything can happen..Bosh can take over the next few games, so can LeBron..Heat MVP isn't set in stone


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> There's never been a single Monta for Iggy rumor...


http://www.76ersgab.com/2011/06/03/andre-iguodala-for-monta-ellis-good-decision/
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ycn-8571525

that's what they call a rumor.
there's pages upon pages of results such as that, dating from 2010 and 2011. there was an ESPN article on it last year, about some guy breaking down the trade. but no, i made all of this up.
InstantClassic 2.0 would also back me up on this, following Golden State, as we've had discussions before about the trade months ago.


but anyway, good finish to the first half for Dallas. need to keep Miami out of the paint though, Wade and James have been weaving in and out of their defense all night.

Boshs eyepoke looks awful. dude still has half his eye shut. good work Kidd.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas is playing great D and Dirk is going into god mode. Epic run by Dallas.

Dallas taking Dirk out is either gonna work really good or really bad, I'm hoping it's the former and not the latter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami getting jobbed hard by the refs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk's taking over.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This was a good game to watch, Miami just won the final like said before the win of game 1 and game 3 will take this series..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

D. Wade proved once again with today's game why he is the Heat's leader and why if the Heat he will be the Finals MVP.

Wouldn't never expected Bosh to hit the gamewinner. But despite all that, I expect Dallas to bounce back and win game 4.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, Chris Bosh with the surprise gamewinner. 4th quarter was fun though, with Dirk and Wade going back and forth.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Alright Heat, we need just one more win on the road to stay safe. Miami has a great home crowd compared to Dallas. Now imma play some 2k haha!

The loose ball calls were all bullshit, refs called the game perfectly in the first half, but the second half was terrible.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That was probably Pat Riley's dream win..Wade passes to LeBron, LeBron passes to Bosh, game winning shot.. Probably not in that order, but same 3, same outcome...Bosh really came on late but his lack of rebounding should concern them...LeBron didn't really provide in the rebounding department but made some great, great, great passes, and Wade hit some big shots..

Dallas just has Dirk scoring and that should be a concern..Terry is too inconsistent and they still can't find that 3rd guy..Gonna be tough

If you're a stats guy, since the 2-3-2 started, when tied 1-1 the team that wins game 3 has won the championship every time..Take it for what it is


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

2 more wins for the heat =]


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Evil prevailed in Game 3. Wade was a beast and made amazing shots and 3's when he had to. It's games like this that shows that Miami is his team. Not Lebron or Bosh. Nowitizki did it all for the Mavs too but it just wasn't enough to get the win. Man, the supporting cast needs to make their shots. If they do, they can win. It's obvious they can win. I hope the Mavs can win the next two games!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

One can only think of how unstoppable the Mavs would be with a healthy Caron Butler.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am back to saying Miami in six. I think Dallas will get game four or five but that is it. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No time in this series has Dallas looked like the better team...Dallas has spent the majority of the series trying to come back or get a comfortable lead...Eventually they're gonna get knocked down and not get back up, but they haven't given up yet so that's good to see..

Is something wrong with James Jones? You'd think with Mike Miller basically playing with one arm that Jones would get in some minutes..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

"Jet [Jason Terry] hasn't really been a crunch-time, clutch player for us the way we need him to." - Dirk Nowitzki 

Dirk just tucked his tail and threw Terry under the bus..wow :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's the truth. Dirk needs more help on offense in crunch time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As much as I love Dirk, I don't like seeing anyone throw a teammate under the bus. That's never good for team chemistry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'll only tolerate a Heat championship if Wade wins the finals MVP, but it wouldn't surprise me to see them rig it for Lebron even if Wade continues to be the superior player.

Dallas needs more production from everyone, not just Terry. Barea has turned back into shit, Kidd is doing a good job of passing and getting boards but he needs to take and hit threes, and their bigs have to stop Lebron/Wade from getting easy layups.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk, whenever your teammates aren't playing up to your level, take your talents to South Beach. Do the Lebron James!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Warriors have officially named Mark Jackson the new head coach.

Yep the Warriors are fucked.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Defensive strategy: Hand Down, Man Down.
Offensive strategy: Good Defense, Better Offense


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Ric Bucher is reporting that the Warriors & Sixers are discussing a Monta/Iggy trade.

I guess Rawlin was right.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JA Adande's piece on LeBron who can't win for losinghttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2011/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=LeBron-110606


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would rather have Iguodala than Monta.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

shit, what a shocker, i know the news of the team i support. 

i've always enjoyed watching Monta Ellis play, but it's quite clear he's generally a one-sided player. sadly, we need that premiere scorer, something as of right now is not in the cards for Evan Turner whatsoever, and our only real trade value is Iguadala, and i guess Holiday, although i think its clear Holiday is leading this team for years to come. so its to the point that something's gotta give.

personally, i feel the trade helps out the Warriors more, as they're already an offensively heavy team, and now they'll have a defensive specialist, and some extra height. but i could see it working out for the Sixers, especially if we are able to get Thaddeus Young to re-sign/take qualifying offer. a Holiday/Ellis/Young grouping doesn't sound so bad, backed with Williams/Meeks/Turner. 

also gives us a couple extra million to work within the cap. Ellis' contract remains at $11 mill, while Iggy's goes up to $15-16 million. its not a lot, but who knows when those dollars could count. 

nothing spectacular, but i guess things have to get shaken up every now and then. i'm generally for the trade tbh. 


speaking of "something's gotta give," anyone else feel that the Atlanta Hawks core could use a shuffle? i don't feel that that team is going to be getting much better in the future, i feel they've pretty much peaked or gotten close to their peak, and its just not good enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't think Crawford will return plus isn't J-Smoov on the trading block?

I think the Hawks messed up by trading Jordan Crawford...mark my words, kids gonna be a star in a couple of years.

Coming from a Boston fan, trading a rookie halfway through the season doesn't always work out too good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Josh Smith is ATL's best player. I would get rid of Horford and Jamal Crawford. God knows they can't rid Joe Johnson. Teague and Smith are the two players I would build that team around.

And Rawlin.. summed up my thoughts pretty well on the trade subject.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> shit, what a shocker, i know the news of the team i support.
> 
> i've always enjoyed watching Monta Ellis play, but it's quite clear he's generally a one-sided player. sadly, we need that premiere scorer, something as of right now is not in the cards for Evan Turner whatsoever, and our only real trade value is Iguadala, and i guess Holiday, although i think its clear Holiday is leading this team for years to come. so its to the point that something's gotta give.
> 
> ...


Atlanta definitely could use a shuffle although they have already peaked. It sucks for them because Joe Johnson's contract is going to kill any hope for improvement. He is way overpaid and to me he didn't have a great season. The only players with trade value on the team is Josh Smith and Al Horford.

Out of all the people the Warriors could have hired they pick Mark Jackson? It sucks for the Warriors but at least he won't be commentating games anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

With the way Dallas is playing, wouldn't shock me if they lost in 5.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Whens the NBA draft?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

June 23rd IIRC.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no surprise that this series is all Wade's. its even more Boshs than it is LeBrons. 

it just seems that the Mavericks are playing a whole hell of a lot harder, but they're not making any headway or getting a lead or anything. Heat seem to score effortlessly, for the most part.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Deja vu move from Dirk right there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

MAVS


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron played like a bum tonight but almost had a triple double..odd

Miami lost by 3 and LeBron only scored 8...Can't say either team can feel bad about this game right now..Dallas tied it up, but Miami still looks head over heels better..Weird


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Don't worry Miami, we'll have the last laugh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is Lebron James hurt?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Is Lebron James hurt?


Nope...Just like Wade wasn't hurt against the Bulls..Just not getting it done this series...Bosh played like a bum vs Boston, Wade did vs Chicago and now LeBron


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If LeBron eventually shows up and helps the Heat win the series, I wonder if Dirk could pull a Jerry West and still win the Finals MVP with the way he's playing.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Im a heat fan and been one for a long while..but i never wanna hear another lebron comparison to Micheal Jordan ever again. he didn't even score in double digits.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The guy on my local ESPN radio station was saying the Mavs are just like the 03-09 Cavs.

Yeah I don't remember LeBron going 5-19 and Mo Williams scoring clutch shots with the Cavs winning.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade/Bosh-Combined 39 shot attempts 
LeBron-11 Shot attempts

LeBron gotta man up and stop being afraid to miss some shots and make mistakes if he wants the title...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man watching Dirk at his post game conference, that poor guy is sick. But, Dirk is handling his cold better then Bosh handled getting his eye poked.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron is great but any comparison to MJ even if the Heat win is ludicrous. I still think Dallas has to win game five to have a shot at this series but I will enjoy this win for now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nailbiter of a game which I won $20 on. 

Hoping the Mavs can take the fifth, if they do I can easily see them taking one of two in Miami.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I would like to hear Dirk's thoughts on Terry's play tonight.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Lebron is great but any comparison to MJ even if the Heat win is ludicrous. I still think Dallas has to win game five to have a shot at this series but I will enjoy this win for now.


Jason Terry said that Game 5 is basically a game 7 for Dallas.

Its funny, cause they shown a graphic if Dirk/Lebron and their 4th Quarter stats in these finals. Dirk has 44 points in the 4th quarter, while I believe Lebron only had 9 points.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Great thing about LeBron is eventhough he only had 8 points, he had 9 assists and 8 rebounds, so he still found a way to be involved despite his lack of scoring..That being said, it's not like Miami needs him to be Cleveland LeBron and put up 35...The fact he couldn't at least put in 15 is pitiful...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i can't say that i'm surprised that in the most important games of their season, its Dwayne Wade who's the premiere player. 

like its been said countless times, there's enough talent in Bosh/James/Wade that they don't need all 3 to score heavily to win, but it would certainly help. when they put up around 90 together, they're basically unstoppable. 

think its obvious Dallas really needs Game 5. if they do pick up Game 5, i have a feeling we're seeing this series go all the way.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Seeing these games, it's really unbelievable that Dallas has won two games out of four. Miami is clearly the better team, Dallas is missing wide open shots and still they keep these games so close. I'm loving it though and I'd be extremely happy if Miami were to lose the Finals, although I can't see it happening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Save Game 1, I really don't see the Heat being the clearly better team. The Mavs haven't played that well at times, and the Heat haven't played that well at times. This series is right where it should be looking at the way both teams have played. Neither has had a well played full game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Miami was the better team, why have they not been able to truly close out their games? Both teams are basically even (I mean look at the final scores they have been down to the wire games). This is a 7 game series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami is better..Not even close, they've dominated all 4 games, they just haven't closed out 2 of them..This series should've ended last night in a sweep but it didn't and it may haunt Miami in the end if Dallas pulls it out. If you wanna judge off of the final score, well Miami lost by 3 and Lebron only had 8 points..Miami shot 20 % at the end of the 1st quarter and was tied with Dallas..Dallas shot 9 three's in game 1 and lost by 8...Dallas is just one average game by Wade, LeBron and Bosh away from getting beat by 10-15


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dominated? I don't see it. Domination is over the course a full game. What you call dominating, I attribute to Dallas played poorly.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Miami is better..Not even close, they've dominated all 4 games, they just haven't closed out 2 of them..This series should've ended last night in a sweep but it didn't and it may haunt Miami in the end if Dallas pulls it out. If you wanna judge off of the final score, well Miami lost by 3 and Lebron only had 8 points..Miami shot 20 % at the end of the 1st quarter and was tied with Dallas..Dallas shot 9 three's in game 1 and lost by 8...Dallas is just one average game by Wade, LeBron and Bosh away from getting beat by 10-15


Oh, Miami will do great in the first couple quarters, but guess what: there are 4 quarters in the game and Miami somehow has no clue how to finish games in this series.

And give credit to Dallas being calm and never giving up. If Miami was dominating, this series would have already been over.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You can play poorly for a quarter or a game but in 3-4 games of a series you can't play poorly, someone has to make you look bad..That's like saying the Spurs played poorly against the Grizzlies and that's why Memphis won the series..Both teams know what the other teams doing..When was the last time in series Dallas hasn't been able to score 100 points through 4 games? Miami has made Dallas play their style of game. Dallas has weathered the storm and managed to get 2 victories though and that's the lone bright spot; They've won games they shouldn't have. That being said, in boxing terminology, they've been doing just enough to avoid the knockout punch yet lean their back against the ropes taking shots left and right..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I just take exception to you or anyone saying Miami has dominated the Mavs. Dallas has given up a ton of cheap points due to a variety of reasons, Miami's athletic ability, poor Dallas D, and poor Dallas ball handling. Going up by ~15 isn't really dominating in basketball unless that lead is kept throughout the course of the game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> You can play poorly for a quarter or a game but in 3-4 games of a series you can't play poorly, someone has to make you look bad..That's like saying the Spurs played poorly against the Grizzlies and that's why Memphis won the series..Both teams know what the other teams doing..When was the last time in series Dallas hasn't been able to score 100 points through 4 games? Miami has made Dallas play their style of game. Dallas has weathered the storm and managed to get 2 victories though and that's the lone bright spot; They've won games they shouldn't have. That being said, in boxing terminology, they've been doing just enough to avoid the knockout punch yet lean their back against the ropes taking shots left and right..


Well, Miami better find their knockout punch if they want to win the championship. Because having these 4 quarter dry spells and letting Dallas take it to the final seconds in the last 3 games will cost them.

Miami has made Dallas played their style of game, but what comes of that: a series tied 2-2. Miami may more superstars on their team, but where is that killer instinct to step on the opponent's throat when it matters?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

MAVS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Let's give the rumor mill another SPIN! Kaman for Iguodala.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6641932


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk with a fever>Lebron

Lebitch is really proving his worth this series when its all on the line.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If LeBron has a better game tomorrow, and the Heat win, everyone is going to say he closed out this series when he HAD to. It seems like one game everyone's one the Heat then they are on the Mavs. The only trend in this series is Mavs fighting from behind or with a small lead but every single game is A Game. Each team can win in so many ways that there really is no trend for a Heat or Mavs win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think its been pretty clear ever since I've started posting in this thread that I dislike Lebron and the Heat. I'm jumping no wagons, but he has absolutely underperformed this series. He had two good series before this, but now he is basically letting Wade carry the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> Let's give the rumor mill another SPIN! Kaman for Iguodala.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6641932


Makes more sense for Philly to get Kaman rather than Monta. The Clips have a definite hole @ SF that Iggy would fill, as well.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron is being disturbingly passive. If he has a couple more mediocre games and the Heat still win the series, its going to look bad for Lebron either way.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Makes more sense for Philly to get Kaman rather than Monta. The Clips have a definite hole @ SF that Iggy would fill, as well.


It'd best serve the Clippers though, in my opinion, seeing as Kaman is pretty injury-prone these days, or at least appears to be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Plus he looks like nothing more than an uncoordinated oversized lump with premature balding.

This will only improve their image.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

meh. its as if we've learned nothing from signing Elton Brand to a massive contract post career-dwindling injury. if Kaman/Iguadala is the best it can get, i'd rather nothing happen at all.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Former Celtic's head coach, Rick Pitino, tells an interesting story on wanting to draft Dirk and having some regrets: http://www.slamonline.com/online/media/slam-tv/2011/06/video-rick-pitinos-dirk-nowitzki-story/


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't remember the last time I was this excited for a game. I am heavily rooting for Dallas because I know if Miami wins tonight the series is pretty much over.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> Plus he looks like nothing more than an uncoordinated oversized lump with premature balding.
> 
> This will only improve their image.


LOL. LeBron has the most athletic body in the NBA, if that's what you consider an 'oversized lump', than I think u mad. 

Miami we still got this, let's finish strong at home and get Wade that 2nd ring.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was talking about Chris Kaman...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So Krstic has signed a multi-year contract with a Russian team.

Thank you basketball gods!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



RKOIsmail said:


> LOL. LeBron has the most athletic body in the NBA, if that's what you consider an 'oversized lump', than I think u mad.
> 
> Miami we still got this, let's finish strong at home and get Wade that 2nd ring.





John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> I was talking about Chris Kaman...


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> I was talking about Chris Kaman...


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> I was talking about Chris Kaman...


My fault bro, everyone was posting about LeBron going quiet, I just assumed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ok my Celtics are in serious trouble with the frontcourt.

Bigs for 2010-11
1. K.G.
1. Glen Davis
3. Jermaine O'Neal
4. Shaq
5. Krstic
6. Troy Murphy

Shaq is retiring, Krstic has signed with a European team, J.O. is reportedly leaning towards retirement, BBD has stated that this offseason he would like to sign with a team where he would start, I don't think Troy Murphy is gonna come back since he's playing in really limited minutes when he could get PT for tons of other teams, and K.G. is declining and not what he used to be.

I think Big Baby is gonna eventually end up resigning but if not that leaves us with one big: K.G. I think that the main task for Danny Ainge this offseason should be sign bigs. If he doesn't get the job done, Boston has no chance to compete IMO. Danny Ainge has already said that his main task this offseason will be to resign Jeff Green, which I think is a good move but Danny really hurt us on trade deadline and now it's time for him to put up or shut up. This offseason is make or break for him and this Boston team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

im not a big fan of basketball...but yeah i hope dallas win


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Damnit, Wade is injured  There goes this game..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade should be in Miami by halftime..All on LeBron now..Let's see what he does


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I wonder if LeBron will top his Finals career high of 25 points tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Never understood why Miami doesn't do more pick & roll with LeBron and Wade..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's interesting how they're booking LeBron's character. That heel turn last summer was huge, and he gained some real "heat" as a dominant heel. Obviously, the writers thought his dominant heel run was getting stale and decided to have him go the cowardly heel route for the Finals. Interesting choice.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas shooting 60%, LeBron still cold, Wade hurt and Mavs are only up 3...Not a real good sign but if this is a high scoring, I believe it favors Dallas, but maybe Miami is the team to make the 4th quarter surge tonight


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That jumper by Dirk was about as high as the scoreboard.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> That jumper by Dirk was about as high as the scoreboard.


Doesn't get much prettier


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Doesn't get much prettier


Dirk is on it again tonight.

Miami really does need Wade out there now. Bad time for Wade to get a hip injury.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



gobsayscomeon said:


> It's interesting how they're booking LeBron's character. That heel turn last summer was huge, and he gained some real "heat" as a dominant heel. Obviously, the writers thought his dominant heel run was getting stale and decided to have him go the cowardly heel route for the Finals. Interesting choice.


LMAO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron near a tiple double..Wade is a decoy..Miami needs Bosh or LeBron to go off..

Dallas just needs to keep making shots..and Dirk can't sit not one minute in the 4th..No way


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Will LeBron score a point in this quarter? Geez.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's game, fuck this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't believe Terry took that 3. Can't believe Terry hit that 3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

J.E.T.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JET.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas just wants this more.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hey Dirk, Terry still not clutch?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah Terry's 3 and that pass to Kidd were money.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> Hey Dirk, Terry still not clutch?


well, dirk was not wrong in that moment. Terry was not really producing like he could. But, he has been coming up clutch now.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> well, dirk was not wrong in that moment. Terry was not really producing like he could. But, he has been coming up clutch now.


i wasnt being totally serious i am rooting for the mavs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

James has been very disappointing.

Nowitzki is a freak.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NBA want teh money. It feels so fixed but Im probably looking too far into it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This series has been amazing to watch and I am already excited for game 6. Hopefully Dallas gets it done and takes game 6.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron is a great player, but does he have it in him to make it to the next level?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

no lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If the Heat win this series Wade will get the credit but if they lose Lebron will get the blame. It may be unfair but this is what Lebron asked for when he chose to take his "talents" to south beach.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> If the Heat win this series Wade will get the credit but if they lose Lebron will get the blame. It may be unfair but this is what Lebron asked for when he chose to take his "talents" to south beach.


Lebron is in a lose/lose situation. Miami wins: Wade is the MVP and people will talk about how Lebron is basically the second banana. Miami loses: Lebron is blamed and get crushed by the media and fans.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Destiny said:


> James has been very disappointing.
> 
> Nowitzki is a freak.


How is a triple-double disappointing?



Charmqn said:


> Lebron is in a lose/lose situation. Miami wins: Wade is the MVP and people will talk about how Lebron is basically the second banana. Miami loses: Lebron is blamed and get crushed by the media and fans.


He just said that same exact thing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

so lbj has no shot at the finals mvp even if he outshines wade and puts up.. say 30, 10 and 8 in games 6 and 7?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> How is a triple-double disappointing?
> 
> 
> 
> He just said that same exact thing.


well sorry.



> so lbj has no shot at the finals mvp even if he outshines wade and puts up.. say 30, 10 and 8 in games 6 and 7?


Too little to late. Wade has been the MVP for his team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

11 pts in the 4th quarter all series long. Hell, Dirk does that in the 4th routinely. LeBron failed to take over the game. All considered, it could have been his night with the Wade injury.

DIRK


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> 11 pts in the 4th quarter all series long. Hell, Dirk does that in the 4th routinely. LeBron failed to take over the game. All considered, it could have been his night with the Wade injury.
> 
> DIRK


Lebron does not have the killer instinct.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

Didn't see the game yet because I was at the movies but so pumped they've taken the lead.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

When Wade came back in the game, LeBron let up..That's the weird part:.He was aggressive until Wade came back in the 4th and it's like he felt Wade should do the rest now..Weird..LeBron had a really good game until he stopped looking for his shot..LeBron only shot 2 free throws..Something isn't right with him mentally..It's like he just stop realizing what he is capable of..Either that or he can't control that "switch"

Dallas shot as like Dallas yet they were down late...Miami can take Dallas' best shot but does this mean we are gonna see Miami at their best now? If so how will Dallas react? 

I can't see Wade, LeBron and specifically Pat Riley allowing Dallas to celebrate on Miami's home court..If they do, Miami will need to win 4 or 5 rings in a ROW to neutralize the pain of this one..Either way, great series, possibly better than last years


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is the best Finals in recent memory. These teams are pretty evenly matched and I still think neither has played their best game yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

last year > this year


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> last year > this year


Agreed.

Although, that's probably just because I'm a Lakers fan.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man this year's NBA Finals has been one of the most exciting Finals I have ever watched. It's close all the way and the clutch plays from both teams have been amazing. I'm glad the Mavs won Game 5 too as they were in control of the game the whole time. They did lose their lead and got behind by 4 but instantly came back. Now that's a team that deserves to win a title. They have really got my respect. I really hope they can pull off another victory because so many veterans on the Mavs deserve a title so much more (sorry Big Z, Bibby and Howard).

As for Miami, they are a great team and play great D. But Wade has clearly shown that the team belongs to him and he was doing what he had to do. Lebron is fading away and he's gonna have to do big things in order to win the final two games. Can't wait to see how this Finals unfolds. It's been fun!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i'm a little confused watching the NBA Finals here.....

can someone tell me why Andre Iguadala is wearing a Miami Heat jersey? 

stuffing the stat sheet is real swell bro, but it ain't winning you games.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope the Mavs win the series but I have this strange feeling that there will be some questionable officiating in the upcoming games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> so lbj has no shot at the finals mvp even if he outshines wade and puts up.. say 30, 10 and 8 in games 6 and 7?


I'd say no unless Wade score 8-10 points in both of those games..But LeBron having 3 straight triple doubles would be worthy of it if he makes key plays down the stretch of games 6 & 7 though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i almost feel bad for LBJ. almost.

tonight's triple-double is heavily weighed down by the fact his team lost. TD's are nice in the finals ... but if you lose, who cares then?

i highly doubt i'll hear anyone compare Lebron and Jordan now. At least, not for awhile. a long while.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> last year > this year


Agreed on that. Sucked to see the Celts go down in a very sloppy game 7, but it was still one hell of a series. Love the '08 finals as well but that's a bit biased.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is it possible that LeBron is simply gassed? He's played the most minutes on his team...Gotta be a reason why he's not attack Dallas, getting to the line, and getting blown by Jason Terry of all ppl..You can't just go from ultra aggressive against physical defensive teams to distant and passive against a finesse defense..Maybe it's because he's afraid to make a mistake..To make the big shots, you can't be afraid to miss them, and that's why he hit those shots against Chicago & Boston, because he missed those shots in the regular season..He hasn't missed one in a while, but really hasn't take many..He's been the difference in the series, the fact that he's settled for playing average instead of typical LeBron..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Is it possible that LeBron is simply gassed? He's played the most minutes on his team...Gotta be a reason why he's not attack Dallas, getting to the line, and getting blown by Jason Terry of all ppl..You can't just go from ultra aggressive against physical defensive teams to distant and passive against a finesse defense..Maybe it's because he's afraid to make a mistake..To make the big shots, you can't be afraid to miss them, and that's why he hit those shots against Chicago & Boston, because he missed those shots in the regular season..He hasn't missed one in a while, but really hasn't take many..He's been the difference in the series, the fact that he's settled for playing average instead of typical LeBron..


He might be tired. 

But, I mean look at the other stars: Wade, Dirk, etc... They have played just as many minutes and with injuries, and they still go "hard". I think their might be some outside distraction. But, we may never know. Hell, Lebron could be having this mental block.

Incredible rainbow shot by Dirk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQb13T8p30Q&feature=player_embedded

It actually did go above the shot clock.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well he's played at least 45 minutes in all but 1 game this series and is the only player in the series to play 43+ minutes in a game so far and only played in 3 games in the entire playoffs under 40...

Terry's 3 over LeBron probably was as high in the air too..


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spoke to LeBron before the game and asked him for a dollar. He gave me 75 cents. I asked him where the rest was and he told me, "I don't have a 4th quarter."


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Bron's choking horribly..if he doesnt show up in game 6 then it's over, and dallas will win and dirk, terry and j. kidd will win the rings they rightfully deserve...

never thought i'd be praising the team that sweeped my lakers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> last year > this year


I'm a Mavs fan.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Is it possible that LeBron is simply gassed? He's played the most minutes on his team...Gotta be a reason why he's not attack Dallas, getting to the line, and getting blown by Jason Terry of all ppl..You can't just go from ultra aggressive against physical defensive teams to distant and passive against a finesse defense..Maybe it's because he's afraid to make a mistake..To make the big shots, you can't be afraid to miss them, and that's why he hit those shots against Chicago & Boston, because he missed those shots in the regular season..He hasn't missed one in a while, but really hasn't take many..He's been the difference in the series, the fact that he's settled for playing average instead of typical LeBron..


Mr. Michael Wilbon without the journalism degree and world renowned reputation!



MrMister said:


> I'm a Mavs fan.


I respect that. You may be right but objectively, there's no way to judge "which series is better". Thus, there's no reason to get into it and beat a dead horse.

But realistically, I've enjoyed both series the last two years. Less interest in this one, and have admittedly watched baseball or reality TV during key stretches of the series, but I've still been compelled to tune in. You couldn't ask for anymore out of this series except (maybe?) a last quarter dual between Dirk and Wade/LeBron. Each game has been highly competitive.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I remember they shown video of Lebron and Wade mocking Nowitzki sickness right before Game 5. It was kind of funny, but seems like they should be more focused and worry about winning.

Just looking at both teams, it just seems like Dallas wants this more.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I get more enjoyment out of the Red Sox sweeping the Yankees, tbh. Still this is a fun series and I hope the Mavs take it in the and, although I still doubt it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> I remember they shown video of Lebron and Wade mocking Nowitzki sickness right before Game 5. It was kind of funny, but seems like they should be more focused and worry about winning.
> 
> Just looking at both teams, it just seems like Dallas wants this more.


Thought they'd learn from other players mocking them..Like Amare & Melo


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Charles Barkley has been ripping on Miami and it has been great. He said they have awful fans who aren't even loud at games. He has also repeatedly called them a "whiny bunch". If Miami wants to prove him wrong they better get loud for game 6.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I don't think it's LeBron being so much tired as it is being under pressure. Yes, I think he's probably tired, but honestly, he just seems tentative in general. Yes, he eeked out a TD in the last game, but I've heard the talk about match-ups, and how in this series, Wade has the better match-up and should get the ball more. Besides that, Wade has a ring. So I almost feel like LeBron is deferring to Wade, letting the guy who has the better match-up _and_ the championship experience, do the work, and then LeBron throws in his contributions where they're needed. Like he's trying to make himself more of a utility player, when really, he should just go with the system during the season that always worked: Go hard, go fast, and just get the job done. Don't worry so much about failure, because no matter what happens in this series, you've given everything you have.

It's clearer and clearer to me that LeBron doesn't have championship answers, and that's why, in my opinion, he'll never be in the same breath as Michael Jordan. He couldn't find championship answers in Cleveland, so he went for what seemed like a sure thing, and figured the answers would find themselves. The truth has to be hitting him now that he's one loss away from still not being able to dig anything up, and as opposed to that truth providing motivation for him to overcome it, at this point, being in the actual NBA finals (and not just trying to put himself in the best possible position to get there), I think it's already overcome _him_.

Will he win an NBA title eventually? Yes. At some point in his dragged out, media-ridden career, someone is going to give him the situation he needs to get one or three rings. Right now, it seems like a brazen quest to get a ring. Later on, it'll seem like an injustice that he doesn't have one yet.

But it's not going to happen this year. And when the buzzer sounds and Dirk finally gets to celebrate, Cleveland is going to have a field day. I just hope LeBron can show some class, keep his head down, keep working towards it, and learn a valuable lesson from the experience of this season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Problem with piggybacking off Wade because of his ring is Wade piggybacked off of Shaq..When Wade was the main guy, Miami was a 1st round and out team...LeBron can't just expect that because Wade has a ring, he'll automatically win one or Wade will make everything easier..LeBron has to carry some weight too..As well as Bosh


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The heat are the ultimate trolls of the NBA. Everyone hates them, everyone wants them to fail. Cleveland is sooo wanting to see Dallas take it all. It would be funny as hell to see Miami win. The reactions would be priceless either way though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat truly are getting HEAT.

Best heels in the 'biz.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Evo said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's LeBron being so much tired as it is being under pressure. Yes, I think he's probably tired, but honestly, he just seems tentative in general. Yes, he eeked out a TD in the last game, but I've heard the talk about match-ups, and how in this series, Wade has the better match-up and should get the ball more. Besides that, Wade has a ring. So I almost feel like LeBron is deferring to Wade, letting the guy who has the better match-up _and_ the championship experience, do the work, and then LeBron throws in his contributions where they're needed. Like he's trying to make himself more of a utility player, when really, he should just go with the system during the season that always worked: Go hard, go fast, and just get the job done. Don't worry so much about failure, because no matter what happens in this series, you've given everything you have.
> 
> It's clearer and clearer to me that LeBron doesn't have championship answers, and that's why, in my opinion, he'll never be in the same breath as Michael Jordan. He couldn't find championship answers in Cleveland, so he went for what seemed like a sure thing, and figured the answers would find themselves. The truth has to be hitting him now that he's one loss away from still not being able to dig anything up, and as opposed to that truth providing motivation for him to overcome it, at this point, being in the actual NBA finals (and not just trying to put himself in the best possible position to get there), I think it's already overcome _him_.
> 
> ...


Repped. Brought out some good points here. What a season its been.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So this is really the guy you guys call the best in the league. Really? I'm ashamed that we went from Michael, Shaq, Duncan, and Kobe down to Lebron(this is not me comparing any of those players to actual talent of Jordan, but they were all great winners in their own right.) I really don't care if he got a triple double because it was meaningless and pretty far from impressive. Yes he got his teammates involved and they hit their shots, but it really is too bad he can't hit any of his own unless their dunks or layups.

HeatWave did you really just say that Wade piggybacked off Shaq in the finals in 06. Please go watch that series and tell me which one of them is single handily bringing his team that championship because I know for a fact it wasn't Shaq.


----------



## Indikator (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me but I think Wade was good enough in 2006.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6649042

Wade and Lebron mocking Dirk's sickness.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and then lebron wonder why people hate him this fool needs to grow the fuck up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*I don't know how anyone outside of Miami can root for that team.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

You know what makes this loss even more pathetic for LeBron?

Before the game, he said this was the biggest game of his career, but yet when it mattered most he disappeared. I wonder how h feels.

Maybe in games 6 or 7 if necessary, LeBron can top his Finals career high of 25 points. 9 NBA Finals games played and he averages less than 20 points? But he's one of the GOAT?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

*I don't think anyone can honestly say he's one of the greatest of all time. He hasn't played long enough or accomplished enough for that honor has he?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hes nowhere on the list of GOAT

honestly the dude is just the medias boy and is shoved down our throats, if anything, he just another great player thats it


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron will probably say after the series that he was dealing with an injury and didn't want to distract the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Sad thing is, the Heat will still likely get more air time and discussion than Dallas, even if Dallas does win the championship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

of course because its what stern wants, he wants ratings and media so the heat will be shoved down our throats

people are gettin sick of lebron, like how people got sick of a-rod and manny ramirez


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody cares about Dallas to be honest that's why Miami is getting all of the air time...People are watching to see Miami win or lose regardless of the opponent..Miami could be playing the Grizzlies in the finals and still do big numbers


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

people aren't getting sick of lebron at all. at least not yet. he's done nothing but increase interest in the NBA. having a villain brings in viewers, and he's only been in his new gimmick for one year.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am actually happy that The Mavs won game 5. That way The Heat can win their championship at home. 

On a second thought, The Heat need to get back to closing games. Wade did a decent job, but LeBron needs to pick it up to.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Miami still could've won it all in Miami if they won game 5..

I hope this goes 7...2 years of series going 7 would make it even harder for the NBA to have a lockout..

All that being said, with all the Heat have gone through this season, and all these moments in the playoffs, them losing on their home court would catch me off guard..That being said, this past sports year has been the year of teams coming from nowhere to win it all..Maybe the Mavs are just the next team to follow in the footsteps


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> people aren't getting sick of lebron at all. at least not yet. he's done nothing but increase interest in the NBA. having a villain brings in viewers, and he's only been in his new gimmick for one year.


True shit. 

I'd think people would be kidding themselves to think otherwise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nobody cares about Dallas to be honest that's why Miami is getting all of the air time...People are watching to see Miami win or lose regardless of the opponent..Miami could be playing the Grizzlies in the finals and still do big numbers


Dallas is one of the biggest markets in the US. That big market is in all likelihood contributing greatly the ratings. Ratings and what the media talks about are two different things.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't Dallas FOOTBALL country though? But I guess a team in the finals of any sport will garner some interest throughout the city.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Miami still could've won it all in Miami if they won game 5..
> 
> I hope this goes 7...2 years of series going 7 would make it even harder for the NBA to have a lockout..
> 
> All that being said, with all the Heat have gone through this season, and all these moments in the playoffs, them losing on their home court would catch me off guard..That being said, this past sports year has been the year of teams coming from nowhere to win it all..Maybe the Mavs are just the next team to follow in the footsteps


Brah... Stern estimates that the league loses 18 million dollars a year. The owners aren't going to keep putting out a product if they're not grossing any dinero, no matter how long any series goes or the demand.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nobody told the owners to sign off on the GM's giving guys like Rip Hamilton or Gilbert Arenas those enormous contracts...That's the only reason they're losing money..That and nobody is trying to get tickets to a Bucks/Wizards game on a Wedensday night in January..and if the owners stop putting out a product, then eventually when it does back, they are risking losing more than just money since after all, the majority of money they do make is from great playoffs like this years..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Dallas is one of the biggest markets in the US. That big market is in all likelihood contributing greatly the ratings. Ratings and what the media talks about are two different things.


Very true...Huge sports town, huge TV Market. Dallas is basically being presented as the underdogs/resilient older team (basically, the good team), vs the new Evil empire.

Hell, I don't even think Miami fans give a crap about the Heat. Hell, if the Heat lose the Championship, I bet fans will complain for one day and then forget about it the next.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Very true...Huge sports town, huge TV Market. Dallas is basically being presented as the underdogs/resilient older team (basically, the good team), vs the new Evil empire.
> 
> *Hell, I don't even think Miami fans give a crap about the Heat. Hell, if the Heat lose the Championship, I bet fans will complain for one day and then forget about it the next.*


Speak for yourself. I went through years of torture seeing Wade carrying the load for the team and having no support at all. We're finally back in the spotlight, it was quick, but I'm proud of my team.

LeBron just needs to really turn that switch on like he did during the Bulls/Celtics series. I know Dallas has to give in somehow these last two games at home, we're in trouble, but I hope we can make it through.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They asked Dirk about the mocking video, and man did Dirk mean business: said cough video was "a little childish, a little ignorant." In 13 years & never faked injury or illness. But, the video did not add anything extra.

Looking at Dirk's body language and facial reaction, he looked kind of pissed. I would be afraid Miami, cause I can totally see Dirk going off tomorrow.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Nobody told the owners to sign off on the GM's giving guys like Rip Hamilton or Gilbert Arenas those enormous contracts...That's the only reason they're losing money..That and nobody is trying to get tickets to a Bucks/Wizards game on a Wedensday night in January..and if the owners stop putting out a product, then eventually when it does back, they are risking losing more than just money since after all, the majority of money they do make is from great playoffs like this years..


Then that raises the problem of everything being unionized and fair market value.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Miami loses and then the NBA has a lockout they will be tortured by it for a lot longer then a normal loss. I hope the lockout doesn't happen but changes clearly need to be made.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> Isn't Dallas FOOTBALL country though? But I guess a team in the finals of any sport will garner some interest throughout the city.


Went to school in the DFW area and People their are way more passionate about the Mavs than the Cowboys, most Cowboy fans are from here in San Antonio. Though my brothers, my father and I are the only anti Cowboy group for miles here. Jerry Jones makes more money from merchandise in SA and the rest of the DFW area, that's why the SOB won't let a team come here.

I've been to bars back in college when the Mavs played the Spurs and 99% of the people there were in Mavs gear, all giving me and the other two Spurs fans dirty looks. However no one gave a rats ass about Cowboy games, definitely not to the extent I find here at local bars.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/49119/m...alk____has_gotten_into_lebron_james_head.html

lol at terry if it's actually true


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Dallas is one of the biggest markets in the US. That big market is in all likelihood contributing greatly the ratings. Ratings and what the media talks about are two different things.


So what?...Cleveland is a terrible market but got big ratings because of LeBron..If household marketing names aren't playing then ratings won't be there regardless of the market..A Dallas/Chicago finals wouldn't have done the same numbers as Dallas/Miami..Wade & LeBron draw just as they are, but the added element of being portrayed as bad guys just makes more ppl take interest in the series..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/49119/m...alk____has_gotten_into_lebron_james_head.html
> 
> lol at terry if it's actually true


:lmao That's awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> So what?...Cleveland is a terrible market but got big ratings because of LeBron..If household marketing names aren't playing then ratings won't be there regardless of the market..A Dallas/Chicago finals wouldn't have done the same numbers as Dallas/Miami..Wade & LeBron draw just as they are, but the added element of being portrayed as bad guys just makes more ppl take interest in the series..


My point is you're buying into the hype of Miami's heat and underestimating the viewership of the Dallas market. Both people's disdain for Miami and the fact that Dallas is a big market team are why the ratings are high. Plus the games have been exciting. That contributes too. It's not as simple as Miami being the "bad guys".

Chicago is another huge market. Miami is tiny in comparison. The ratings would've been comparable if the games had been as competitive as these have been.

There is no question LeBron is a big draw. But he's not the sole reason.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My initial comments though had nothing to do with either market because everyone knows the two teams markets will watch..The rest of America though? They're watching to see the Heat fail more than they are watching to see the Mavs win..The opponent doesn't matter as long as the Heat lose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Your initial comment seemed to imply that this series is getting good ratings solely because of LeBron. This just isn't true.

If what you meant is that non affiliated viewers are most likely tuning in to see the Heat fail, I'd agree with that.

The Mavs do have a bona fide star in Dirk, but the team itself has no history like the Lakers, Celtics, or Bulls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> Your initial comment seemed to imply that this series is getting good ratings solely because of LeBron. This just isn't true.
> 
> If what you meant is that non affiliated viewers are most likely tuning in to see the Heat fail, I'd agree with that.
> 
> The Mavs do have a bona fide star in Dirk, but the team itself has no history like the Lakers, Celtics, or Bulls.


Dirk is a superstar in terms of talent, but their was a poll done and a lot of people in America didn't even know who Dirk was, so it clearly isn't him drawing in the ratings. This poll was done during the finals by the way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

NBA fans are morons for the most part. Most are front runners. Point taken however.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk isn't a big draw..No commercials, endorsements, etc. so of course many wouldn't know much about Dirk...You really gotta be an avid NBA watcher to know about the guy...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Like I said, front running morons. It's hard to believe most NBA fans don't know about him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kinda sad too because the guy has been in the finals before and won the MVP. His team has also consistently been near the top for the past 6 years, so you would think that fans would figure out who he is.

They will realize who is soon though when he finally wins the championship and becomes the finals MVP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Oh and I wasn't really saying that Dirk was a draw, though I'm surprised he might not be. My point was mainly that the Mavs themselves aren't a draw outside of Dallas because they lack rich history.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas is through and through a football city. Basketball has always been second to football.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Dirk isn't a big draw..No commercials, endorsements, etc. so of course many wouldn't know much about Dirk...You really gotta be an avid NBA watcher to know about the guy...


Yes he is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Kames said:


> Dallas is through and through a football city. Basketball has always been second to football.


I'm not even sure they're second. The Cowboys own the Metroplex and everyone else is far, far below to the point that it doesn't even really matter. Still, the market is huge and they do love sports there, so a lot of TVs are tuned into the Mavs.

The Cowboys are pretty irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So DeShawn Stevenson has reportedly said that other coaches contacted Rick Carlisle on how to beat the Heat.

Damn I didn't know even coaches hated these guys too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Here is how you beat the Heat:

Let Wade do whatever, defend Lebron and take away his confidence, and laugh off whatever production Bosh brings.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Totally expecting Dirk to rip the Heat's ass open after that stupid video.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That video was before game 5, so technically he already did destroy the Heat after that video. Funny thing is that Dirk with a cold is still better than Lebron.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

here's hoping for DeShawn to release a viral video of himself faking a hip injury. keep on trollin babay!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow Dallas' zone killed Miami's hot start.

Erik Spoelstra is a very weird coach. Who the hell changes their rotation and adds in players that haven't played in the Finals in the biggest game of the year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DeShawn Stevenson threes make me happy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DESHAWN MOTHERFUCKING STEVENSON!!!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Man, does Miami know that if they lose tonight, there are no more games?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Stevenson, unbelievable. Wouldn't mind seeing Miami be squashed worse than Stevie Richards in a Big Show match.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

when did LeBron forget how to ride momentum?

played well for about 4 minutes, then disappeared, took bad shots, turned the ball over.

DeShawn Stevenson is more valuable on the court out there for crying out loud. KEEP ON TROLLIN BABAY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Epic choke.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

First half, they can't play like that forever.

God forbid Miami win this series, if anyone besides D-Wade wins MVP then the NBA is fucking stupid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

for the love of jebus. someone get miami's cock out of mark jackson and van gundy's mouth. this is appalling.

van gundy is especially apologetic for the heat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> for the love of jebus. someone get miami's cock out of mark jackson and van gundy's mouth. this is appalling.
> 
> van gundy is especially apologetic for the heat.


If you don't know who Van Gundy is he sounds like a woman's college basketball coach. It's hard to get used to his horrible voice. Can't stand him on commentary. He's so goddamn annoying.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

JET


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Fucking heat , the bench come into the court by rule they will not play in game 7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Terry is not playing out there.

17 points so far in the 1st half, I guess he's picking up the slack for Dirk.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Jason Terry. Damn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk is 1-12 yet Dallas is still up at halftime. Wow Miami.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Dirk is 1-12 yet Dallas is still up at halftime. Wow Miami.


Dirk will make up for it in the 2nd half.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This might not be much of a prediction, 
but imma say it anyways:

Dirk is gonna catch fire in the 2nd half. Watch him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Dirk will make up for it in the 2nd half.


I think he will too. Remember that the majority of his shots were wide open. Knowing how stupid the Heat are wouldn't be surprised if they start leaving him open in the 3rd.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CUSTODIAN.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

J KIDD STILL GOT THE RATCHET


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ian Mahinmi for MVP.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Heat FT: 31
Mavs FT: 12

I know the Mavs have been mostly shooting jumpers but that FT difference is still crazy.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

my heart is racing, come on Heat, come on!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

MAVSFAN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Love how Dirk was shooting 20% but down the stretch so far he's been lights out.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Love how Dirk was shooting 20% but down the stretch so far he's been lights out.


I love that even though Dirk was struggling at first, he still wants the ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This could be the last NBA game for a long time.

The only thing better than it being the Celtics winning the championship is the Heat losing by double digits on their homecourt in the championship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Lebron, how does Dirks nuts taste


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Bosh crying just made my day.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I love Dirk's exit off the court. I bet he is letting some emotion out in private.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

But I do feel bad for Bosh. I know it's gotta hurt to go all the way to the Finals and to lose like this. Even though I'm a passionate Heat hater, they'll be back. This is probably the worst Miami Heat team we're gonna see.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I dont mind Bosh crying. Thats passion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ I agree. It's just that it's Bosh that made it funny.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Isn't it ironic that the guy the stuck with his team this past summer just defeated the guys that went and teamed up.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I feel like the Heat didn't hustle when they were down the whole series and that's why they lost. I didn't know you had to lose a Finals series to be hungry, which is basically what the Heat will say, that they are hungry for next year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

is LBJ a winner? is LBJ clutch? He is afraid of the moment?

Questions. Still unanswered.

Dirk is a such a boss. Horrible game, but steps it up in the 4th.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Happy for Dallas especially Carlisle because he's gone through some heartbreaks as s coach just like Doug Collins..I'm sad for the Hear because they are 10 times better than what they showed..As I said before, I never thought they'd make it this far so to do so it proved to me they are ahead of schedule..I sadly hope that LeBron sees that to win a title, you gotta be selfish...Regardless what most think of LeBron, he's always been a team guy and while that's good, he's gotta be more selfish to reach his goal..Dirk found that out tonight..But Miami is gonna have their moment(s) in the next few years so they'll be ok in the long run. As of now, guys like Dirk and Kidd who are on downsides of their career get to find reach their goal so good for them


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> is LBJ a winner? is LBJ clutch? He is afraid of the moment?
> 
> Questions. Still unanswered.


*Until he proves otherwise I think the question has been answered and that answer is no.

It's not like he hasn't had chances
*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland is going to have a field day.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> is LBJ a winner? is LBJ clutch? He is afraid of the moment?
> 
> Questions. Still unanswered.
> 
> Dirk is a such a boss. Horrible game, but steps it up in the 4th.


I say, Lebron has been to the Finals twice and came out with no rings so he isn't a winner, can still be clutch, and isn't afraid to take shots anymore.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Too bad the only thing everyone's gonna be focusing on is the Heat and how they crumbled. All credit and all attention should go to Dallas, who played absolutely spectacular play-offs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All ESPN is going to cover is this for like a week. Ugh.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Happy for Dallas especially Carlisle because he's gone through some heartbreaks as s coach just like Doug Collins..I'm sad for the Hear because they are 10 times better than what they showed..As I said before, I never thought they'd make it this far so to do so it proved to me they are ahead of schedule..I sadly hope that LeBron sees that to win a title, you gotta be selfish...Regardless what most think of LeBron, he's always been a team guy and while that's good, he's gotta be more selfish to reach his goal..Dirk found that out tonight..But Miami is gonna have their moment(s) in the next few years so they'll be ok in the long run. As of now, guys like Dirk and Kidd who are on downsides of their career get to find reach their goal so good for them


Dirk does not seem to be on the downside. He really was amazing this season.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

CLEVELAND ROCKS CLEVELAND ROCKS! - The Drew Carey Show.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I bet Skip Bayless ruined his pants in excitement when the game ended.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It is really an epic failure for the Heat, you know since this season was built around the Heat. Besides, there isn't much else for the media to cover.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The nWO will be back better than ever.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Well played game by Dallas. Dirk could not shoot for shit for a lot of the game but made plays when he had too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So great to see Dirk, Terry, Kidd, Marion & Peja finally get their rings. Not a single guy had a ring going into this and I really liked this team. Glad to see JJ and Chandler get one too, they were big parts of the series and even the season.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spoelstra said that no team deserved it more than the other. LOL


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> Spoelstra said that no team deserved it more than the other. LOL


BULLSHIT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dan Gilbert just tweeted this.


> Congrats to Mark C.&entire Mavs org. Mavs NEVER stopped & now entire franchise gets rings. Old Lesson for all:There are NO SHORTCUTS. NONE.


Remember LeBron saying before the season how easy it was gonna be and how the Heat were gonna win not 1 ring, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7...

LeBron was an incredible -24 for the night, which was the worst of any player in the game.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



~TKOK~ said:


> Well played game by Dallas. Dirk could not shoot for shit for a lot of the game but made plays when he had too.


That's who I want on my team: even though he was struggling, he still wanted to help his team.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dan's salty ass is happy as hell. Even though hes right.


----------



## Chazz510 (Jun 12, 2011)

*MAVS WINNN!*

The Dallas Mavericks are NBA CHAMPS!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> I say, Lebron has been to the Finals twice and came out with no rings so he isn't a winner, can still be clutch, and isn't afraid to take shots anymore.


So Kidd wasn't a winner before tonight?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

who really gives a fuck what gilbert has to say


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Lebron is a man of his word, he will never win a ring. Remember it was "Now or Never."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> who really gives a fuck what gilbert has to say


Not like the Cavaliers suddenly don't suck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tomorrow is national LeBron James day. In honor of him everyone gets to leave work twelve minutes early.


lol


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hope all the stupid talk about who's better between LeBron and Kobe or LeBron and jordan will stop for good.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cleveland is going to have a field day.


They shouldn't. They still suck.


That's the funny thing about looking for vengeance vicariously.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> So Kidd wasn't a winner before tonight?


Not particularly.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

you cant compare lebron and jordan considering lebron is nowhere near jordan's league


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

This is exactly like 07. Lebron will be trying to find the pieces to his puzzle again next year.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk said he was so emotional that he was talked into going back out to accept the trophy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



~TKOK~ said:


> Not like the Cavaliers suddenly don't suck.


Mark my words they'll be in the playoffs next year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Mark my words they'll be in the playoffs next year.


Marked.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

All Jordan/lebron talk stops NOW.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

And it's like who else can the Heat add to the rotation. It's really up to the Big 3 because they take majority of shots and dictate the game so a role player isn't going to put them over the top. It's up to them and I think they want it that way. It makes this series so bizzare because it's like all they wanted. Being the Betting team. Facing a single superstar and not a tandem. Homecourt advantage. They just have to get it done.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

What Miami needs is a pg who can distribute the ball to t he big 3, like Rondo did in Boston in their title year.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wade's supporting cast really didn't show up this series. He doesn't have enough help. He needs to take his talents to New York. So he can win not one, not two, not three, not four...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching Dirk's post game interview: he is the most humble superstar ever. he actually thanked Avery Johnson too.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to the Mavericks, Mark Cuban, and especially Dirk. Really glad for the big fella to finally get a ring with a little dosage of revenge.

And I don't really wanna hate on LeBron too much since he's been such a great player in the playoffs prior to the Finals, but ...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



~TKOK~ said:


> What Miami needs is a pg who can distribute the ball to t he big 3, like Rondo did in Boston in their title year.


Chalmers didn't do too bad this series.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk on injured finger on left hand: "I can hold the champagne bottle with the right (hand)."


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/cavsformavs

They are celebrating like Cavs brought the gold home.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



~TKOK~ said:


> What Miami needs is a pg who can distribute the ball to t he big 3, like Rondo did in Boston in their title year.


For that to work, they would need a SG & SF who can shoot and play off the ball like Allen and Pierce. So that's fail.

What they really need to do is trade Lebron for Dwight Howard. Dwight is on his way out anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron will never reach his full potential until he gets that post up game together..He needs to find someone to teach him how to post up..He gets that and he'll be near unstoppable 

His one weakness I noticed in both finals is he has trouble against teams are great at playing zone...Not many teams are great at playing zone but the 2 Texas teams he has played in the finals have hurt him with it...

He's only 26 so he still has time..Wade didn't develop his post up till about a year or 2 ago so LeBron is entering that point of his career where he's gotta find out to use his size and strength to his advantage and not just depend on his athletic ability..He keeps depending solely on athletics, he'll end up like Vince Carter instead of a guy who can possibly go down one day as a top 10-15 player

Now that Dallas won, I don't expect much from them..They got here under the radar without expectations..They weren't the hunted and although guys like Dirk really showed that other side to finally become a champion, he's still never came through when he was the hunted and now that they have that target on their back again, I wanna see how they handle it this time..


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/cavsformavs
> 
> They are celebrating like Cavs brought the gold home.


I'm in Cleveland right now. And yeah, I heard people celebrating outside too. This is the city of hate. I love it.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Everybodys on Brian Cardinal's dick


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



~TKOK~ said:


> What Miami needs is a pg who can distribute the ball to t he big 3, like Rondo did in Boston in their title year.


LeBron and Wade are too ball dominant for that. 

It works for Boston since KG and Ray Allen are very good jump shooters and Pierce knows how to play with and without the ball (and he has a post game).


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron just said about the haters: "They've got the same personal problems they had today. And I'm going to continue to live the way I want to live …"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> LeBron just said about the haters: "They've got the same personal problems they had today. And I'm going to continue to live the way I want to live …"


F the haters is what he wanted to say.

Cant say I blame him, people are on this guys back way too much.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

hey if he wanna continue living like a loser more power to him


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No way Cleveland is in the playoffs next year, notorious. With or without Kyrie Irving and potentially Derrick Williams.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Maybe Lebron should reach out to Jordan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It's not that hard to get the 8th seed in the East. It's been like 7 years since the 8th seed has been +.500


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> LeBron just said about the haters: "They've got the same personal problems they had today. And I'm going to continue to live the way I want to live …"


Dumb comments but I feel for the guy...I couldn't imagine ppl spreading rumor about my mom and girl having sex with players and everyone making jokes about it..ppl take things too far especially in this day and age..What he needs to do though is reach out to other guys like Jordan, Shaq and Kobe and ask them how to deal with it though in front of the media..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The media is not saying this but Lebrom needs to play with a great center.. if you can make the Wade for Dwight Howard trade would you guy do it?


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Dumb comments but I feel for the guy...I couldn't imagine ppl spreading rumor about my mom and girl having sex with players and everyone making jokes about it..ppl take things too far especially in this day and age..What he needs to do though is reach out to other guys like Jordan, Shaq and Kobe and ask them how to deal with it though in front of the media..


Just win.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dallas just announced Lebron James day tomorrow, everyone can leave work 12 minutes early.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I actually am pretty happy right now that the Miami Heat fans don't have the championship. I can't see how those people can cheer for Lebron James like he's their long time guy when obviously he's not. It takes sometimes up to 5 years for a fans to accept the transition of a superstar to their team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

would it be fair or insane to say dirk has a case for greatest pf of all time when it's all said and done

imo this title win moved him way up on the list


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron on twitter: The great man upstairs knows when it's my time..Right now is not the time


Ummm..eh...I don't know how to feel about that comment

Oh, and if I'm Kidd, retire..He had a bad series and it's not gonna get any better than this..Just Elway it


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah, Tim Duncan > Dirk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> would it be fair or insane to say dirk has a case for greatest pf of all time when it's all said and done
> 
> imo this title win moved him way up on the list


Duncan still ahead of him..Me personally, I wouldn't put him ahead of Malone or Garnett maybe Barkley..4th or 5th is where I would put him


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> No way Cleveland is in the playoffs next year, notorious. With or without Kyrie Irving and potentially Derrick Williams.


Hope you're right. I'd rather they stay in the lottery and get some talent, instead of pulling a Philly and getting spanked in the first round.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Duncan still ahead of him..Me personally, I wouldn't put him ahead of Malone or Garnett maybe Barkley..4th or 5th is where I would put him


I think i'd put him below Garnett, but just barely. dudes top 5 all time for sure.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to the Mavs for winning the big one. Nowitzki, Kidd, Marion, and all the other guys finally got their title that they deserve. They proved that a real team wins championships. Not a team with three superstars and scraps. I give Chris Bosh props though as he did play his heart out. He's obviously different from Wade and Lebron too. This was a fun Finals. On a sad note, Bibby and Stojakovic got benched badly. Poor guys....


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> F the haters is what he wanted to say.
> 
> Cant say I blame him, people are on this guys back way too much.


Here is the problem: those haters have something in common with lebron, they both don't have any hardware on their fingers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Hope you're right. I'd rather they stay in the lottery and get some talent, instead of pulling a Philly and getting spanked in the first round.


76ers played pretty well against the Heat. They were just too young to pull out wins in crunch time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Didn't watch the game as I had other stuff to attend to tonight.

Congrats to Dirk and the Boys for getting it done this year in the playoffs. A lot of people counted them out right from the start, even some saying they'd lose in the first round so they really have proven a lot of people wrong. Either way this final, a lot of people were going to be proven wrong.

Looking forward to seeing things unfold this off-season. There better be basketball next year.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Here is the problem: those haters have something in common with lebron, they both don't have any hardware on their fingers.


Meh.

Theres still way too much unneeded animosity.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congratz to Dirk and especially J Kidd glad he can go out as a champ if he choosed too. 

To my Heats regroup and lets get it done next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Meh.
> 
> Theres still way too much unneeded animosity.


It's to be expected really wouldn't you say?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm a longtime Heat fan, and I promised myself that I wouldn't post until the season was over, due to all the drama. So.....

Congrats to Dallas, well-deserved. Still don't understand where people are coming from with this LeBron hate. I've never been a big fan of the guy, but the hate is just ridiculous and (mostly) unwarranted to me. If you want to find a culprit, pin it on Wade, because at the end of the day, it's _his_ team, and not LeBron's. Both Bosh and LeBron proved their worth against Chicago. I felt that Dallas had the perfect array of people to render LeBron ineffective. Wade was another story, I felt that Dallas really had no answer for him defensively, so this series was in his hands, and not LBJ's. So yeah, screw you Wade.

Major props to Chalmers and especially Bosh.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Bosh crying before he even got to the locker room. They really are a whiny bunch.

Congrats to the Mavs who earned it and deserve it. Lebron needs to spend this off season being more concerned about one then six or seven. I would also try to trade Bosh for Dwight if I were Miami but I doubt any of the big three will be moved over the duration of their contracts.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> It's to be expected really wouldn't you say?


Not to the level of extreme people take it in regards to Lebron. The things people do and say are way out there. I know he is going to get animosity but there is alot that I feel is unnecessary at this point. Hopefully, people will get off the guys nuts now and move on. Whats done is done.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dan Gilbert may be the most pathetic cunt in the NBA.

As for LeBron, I can't help but love him.

"At the end of the day, all of the people that were rooting for me to fail, tomorrow they'll have to wake up and have the same life that [they had] before they woke up today. They got the same personal problems they had today and I'm going to continue to live the way I want to live and continue to do the things I want to do." - LeBron James


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Not to the level of extreme people take it in regards to Lebron. The things people do and say are way out there. I know he is going to get animosity but there is alot that I feel is unnecessary at this point. Hopefully, people will get off the guys nuts now and move on. Whats done is done.


Whether it's necessary or not really has nothing to do with it. When they put on the stupid introductory light show display they did when the big 3 were put together you have to expect it. LeBron is portrayed a certain way so he takes the brunt of it. I'm not surprised at all by it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Lebron lived life the way he wanted to he would have won.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Mark Cuban, great guy, great entertainer. (Y)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> If Lebron lived life the way he wanted to he would have won.


And he's doing his damnedest to do so. What goal are you busting your ass to achieve besides tapping your fingers on a computer keyboard to try making yourself feel good in your own mind because someone that you only see on TV didn't quite make it to the very very spot he strived for?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> Whether it's necessary or not really has nothing to do with it. When they put on the stupid introductory light show display they did when the big 3 were put together you have to expect it. LeBron is portrayed a certain way so he takes the brunt of it. I'm not surprised at all by it.


Yes it does.

Anyway, A lot of things people say about Lebron has nothing to do with that silly light show. Some people are still whining over "The Decision". Some make up silly shit like the Rashard Lewis mess. In my opinion, a lot of the animosity is unnecessary. Im not saying Lebron is a saint and shouldn't get any heat, because he does and has done stupid stuff but you would think Lebron committed a crime the way people act towards him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron makes a solid point there. I'm still not a fan of him and probably never will, but he does make a good point there and handled the hate professionally.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Anyway, A lot of things people say about Lebron has nothing to do with that silly light show. Some people are still whining over "The Decision". Some make up silly shit like the Rashard Lewis mess. In my opinion, a lot of the animosity is unnecessary. Im not saying Lebron is a saint and shouldn't get any heat, because he does and has done stupid stuff but you would think Lebron committed a crime the way people act towards him.


You're COMPLETELY missing my point but ok.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> And he's doing his damnedest to do so. What goal are you busting your ass to achieve besides tapping your fingers on a computer keyboard to try making yourself feel good in your own mind because someone that you only see on TV didn't quite make it to the very very spot he strived for?


You call the fourth quarter of this series and game 5 against Boston last year trying his damnedest?

I also may not be doing things as big as Lebron but I do what I need to get by. I unlike Lebron though didn't declare outlandish things and not live up to them. I also didn't put myself in the public eye and beg for people to dislike me by doing stupid shit like The Decision. I wish Lebron no personal harm but I do hope he never gets that ring because he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The #heatlockerroomplaylist stuff on twitter is pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say he is busting his ass. Just because the numbers don't reflect it doesn't mean the effort isn't there. You're disrespecting the Dallas Mavericks when you question if LeBron gave it his all. THEY SHUT HIM DOWN.

LeBron is one of the most entertaining personalities in sports, and I can't help but be in awe when I watch him. I respect that he sets goals like having a dynasty. He's still got another 12-15 years to make it happen. Correct me if I am wrong, but the time has not passed yet in which we could declare him as being a failure to live up to his promise, unless of course he said that the Heat would be the 2011 Champions. If that is EXACTLY what he said, then throw whatever you want at him (so that it can just bounce off of him.)



Brye said:


> Mark Cuban, great guy, great entertainer. (Y)


Cuban should headline WM29 in Dallas.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It really couldn't have played out better as a Mavs fan. Revenge against the 06 loss to the Heat while beating the paper champions of the next 10 titles. LeBron is a victim of his own hype. Since it's self inflicted I just can't sympathize. Being a bit more fair, the media does over hype this guy in the most ridiculous way. 

Anyway, awesome job by the Dallas Mavericks. Oh yeah, sweeping the Lakers was some sweet revenge as well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Yeah, I'd say he is busting his ass. Just because the numbers don't reflect it doesn't mean the effort isn't there. You're disrespecting the Dallas Mavericks when you question if LeBron gave it his all. THEY SHUT HIM DOWN.
> 
> LeBron is one of the most entertaining personalities in sports, and I can't help but be in awe when I watch him. I respect that he sets goals like having a dynasty. He's still got another 12-15 years to make it happen. Correct me if I am wrong, but the time has not passed yet in which we could declare him as being a failure to live up to his promise, unless of course he said that the Heat would be the 2011 Champions. If that is EXACTLY what he said, then throw whatever you want at him (so that it can just bounce off of him.)
> 
> ...


I never said he was a failure because in general he isn't. By his own personal goals he is but that is for him to deal with. Dallas did play great defense but that doesn't explain all of the open shots Lebron missed. There is also no defense for game 5 against Boston last year. He may very well win multiple championship[s before he retires but until he gets one the criticism will continue whether he or even you like it or not. I personally won't be caring enough to say anything in a day or two but TV analysts won't stop for a long time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

TV analysts have to find a reason to justify their paychecks. Being Monday morning QB's (pathetic ones at that) is there only means at survival and attempts at staying relevant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> I wish Lebron no personal harm but I do hope he never gets that ring because he doesn't deserve it.


Can I nominate this as the dumbest statement of the year or is it too late?

Did you feel Shaq didn't deserve a ring in Miami when they held a parade and he promised a championship and failed that season?

Do you feel Artest doesn't deserve a ring because he just said on twitter LA is winning it all next year?

Do you feel Kidd doesn't deserve his ring because of his off court domestic violence issues?

How on earth can you ever say a guy doesn't deserve a ring? If he wins one he wins one, if he doesn't he doesn't ...Kissing babies and sucking up to the media doesn't make a person any more deserving than any other ball player..Be serious


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> He's still got another 12-15 years to make it happen.


Dont be so sure of that. Players who come straight out of high school start falling off a lot earlier than everyone else.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I hate to be the typical guy who dumps on a team when they're down, but I'm quite satisfied that the Heat lost. I feel no sympathy for LeBron or those who are trying to defend him. His comment might have had the right intentions, but as one who holds a passing interest in psychology, I'd have to say all I read in that statement is bitter butthurt defensiveness. I also don't think its classy or professional, for him to say "its ok we lost, because all the haters have shitty lives". I'm not going to unfairly hate on the guy or anything (in fairness, with the shit that's been said to him this year, he does have a right to be defensive), just sharing some thoughts.

I give credit to a lot of my friends who are Heat fans who took a heap of criticism this season. A lot of them (not all!) were stand up individuals who rooted for their team without getting dragged into mud-slinging fights over being Heat fans. I tip my cap to you Heat fans.

This was the first full NBA season I followed in 12 years. If there is no next season due to lockout/strike, my cynicism for governing bodies in pro sports will only grow.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



MrMister said:


> It really couldn't have played out better as a Mavs fan. Revenge against the 06 loss to the Heat while beating the paper champions of the next 10 titles. LeBron is a victim of his own hype. Since it's self inflicted I just can't sympathize. Being a bit more fair, the media does over hype this guy in the most ridiculous way.
> 
> Anyway, awesome job by the Dallas Mavericks. Oh yeah, sweeping the Lakers was some sweet revenge as well.


If we're going to talk about lack of efforts, then we need to discuss the Lakers. That wasn't just Dallas shutting them down, you have to give the Lakers plenty of credit for quitting on Phil Jackson.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For the series, James and Wade combined for 62 fourth-quarter points. Nowitzki, by himself, scored a total of 62 points in the fourth quarter of the series.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think the discussion of LeBron/Jordan has to effectively end.

LeBron tried his damndest with a quality team built around him in Cleveland, and couldn't do it. LeBron tried to take the easy way out and tried his damndest with a pack of stars, and couldn't do it. He'll probably get 1-3 titles in his career, but he'll never be rightfully placed in the same breath as Jordan. 

Hoping he'll learn a hard lesson from this. He really needs a slap in the face, and this may have been it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LeBron got that overachieving Cavs team to the Finals in his early 20's. Far more productive than MJ at that age.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Now, the Mavs are enjoying themselves at Miami's hottest club. Apparently, Cuban rented out the most expensive club in Miami and dropping 200,000 grand already.

I want Cuban as my boss.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cuban is ho'ing Miami tonight..So disrespectful, but they won, they can rub it in as much as they want if nobody is gonna do anything about it...That being said, Im betting after tonight a few Mavs players will be hit with paternity suits in the future lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

as they should be enjoying themselves


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

far less productive four years later


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



GD said:


> as they should be enjoying themselves


haha, They also ordered 100 bottles of Ace of Spades and the largest bottle of Ace. Now, I want to be in Miami.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I loved seeing the same people clowning Dallas early on in the playoffs jump on their jock in these finals. Oh Well.

Well see if they can follow up should their be a season next year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Cuban should headline WM29 in Dallas.


I'd mark if he was a part of it. Guy's taken a few nice spots with the RKO back in '03 and the table spot more recently.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone see that pic of Dirk with the champagne bottle the size of JJ Barerra? Sheesh...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Anyone see that pic of Dirk with the champagne bottle the size of JJ Barerra? Sheesh...


Shit, they brought that thing out in a wheel barrel.

Cuban apparently said: millionaires, rappers, D-boys 2 put their change up LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow, watching 1st and 10 and they just announced that LeBron now has the record for the largest decline in points from the first 3 rounds to the Finals.

He went from averaging 26 PPG to 17 PPG.

I'm just sad that LeBron didn't break his career high of 25 points in the Finals.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dirk spending $80,000 for this:










I love it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Biggest bottle of champagne i've ever seen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

DeShawn Stevenson has me rolling. Hey LeBron! How's My Dirk Taste?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am embarrassed to be from Ohio today..smh


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Okay, now this makes me wanna relocate my job to Ohio even more. They will be the simplest people in the entire nation to troll.

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2011/06/in-which-i-become-a-republican/240365/


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Evo said:


> I think the discussion of LeBron/Jordan has to effectively end.
> 
> LeBron tried his damndest with a quality team built around him in Cleveland, and couldn't do it. LeBron tried to take the easy way out and tried his damndest with a pack of stars, and couldn't do it. He'll probably get 1-3 titles in his career, but he'll never be rightfully placed in the same breath as Jordan.
> 
> Hoping he'll learn a hard lesson from this. He really needs a slap in the face, and this may have been it.


Stop it....Let be real the NBA is star driven league and you need at lest 2 or 3 good players to get the job done. Lebron asked the cavs his hole tenor there to provide him with another top ten/twenty player and the office decided to go another direction and get Mo Williams, an aging Shaq, and Antawn Jamison (Another player who really was not a top tier player).

Although you can give the cavs props for continuing to get better, but fact remains they didn't do what he asked so he bounced like any sincable person would have. So as a result Cav's management will never get sympathy from me for loosing LBJ because they had to opportunity to make Lebron happy and make their team better by trading for Amare stoudemire but they were committed to JJ hickson (really his contract)....




SuperDuperSonic said:


> TV analysts have to find a reason to justify their paychecks. Being Monday morning QB's (pathetic ones at that) is there only means at survival and attempts at staying relevant.


Yeah it getting ridiculous, I'm not even a LBJ or CAV's fan but the entire media coverage (Especially @ ESPN)has been a tad corny. I Understand Dan Gilbert and the Cav's organization are sympathetic figures but to play like they had no-part in it is wack.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Apparently 4 Miami Heat players were at the club, partying with the Mavs last night haha. The players were Miller, Dampier, Chamlers, and Pittman.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Also, apparently 4 Miami Heat players were at the club, partying with the Mavs last night haha.


I can't lie I would be too...It's South Beach, you can't expect every body to take loosing the same.... but I expect this to lead off the sports shows for the next few days.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Okay, now this makes me wanna relocate my job to Ohio even more. They will be the simplest people in the entire nation to troll.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2011/06/in-which-i-become-a-republican/240365/


What makes it even more stupid is the Mavs tried to lure LeBron away from Cleveland as well!!!


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Lebron asked the cavs his hole tenor there to provide him with another top ten/twenty player and the office decided to go another direction


That's simply not true.. Ferry/Gilbert got the franchise in terrible mess after the whole Paxson/Gund fiasco (without draft picks, without Boozer, without valuable assets) and they succesfully transformed team of Snow/Wagner/Davis/Miles/Gooden a co. to elite team.. Only mistake they made was to sign Larry Hughes in 05 to that terrible contract, but who could have guessed that Hughes would turn from 21/6/5/3 very good defender into chucker/injured bum ? Nobody.. Ray Allen refused to sign with Cavs, Michael Redd too (in part thanks to Mr.James and his annimosity to communicate with others or recruit to Cleveland) and Cavs had no assets to trade for Joe Johnson (thanks to Paxson, who wasn't working for Cavs by that time..) - no other big time free agents by then and because Lebron wanted (and privately demanded) help by then (saying he wouldn't sign new contract otherwise).. So Ferry had to do something and Hughes was the best fit by then.. 

What next ?



> get Mo Williams


yes, and became 60+ win team thanks to him twice in a row.. They traded Damon Jones for him, so it's not like they broke the bank for this dude.. They also got Delonte and Big Ben by then and became elite defensive team thanks to them.. They traded Larry Hughes for them (who isn't in the league by now if memory serves me correct).. They had second best package for KG, but Boston outbid them, Gasol was traded to Lakers thanks to West, no other viable big time free agents who could help.. Yes, AI, but after looking back on what happened in Denver, it wouldn't have helped either..



> an aging Shaq


,

..for broken down Ben Wallace and Sasha Pavlovic (who again isn't in the league by now) to counter Dwight Howard.. Good plan, but nobody could have guessed, that Boston was sleeping dragon the whole time and James would choke (yes after watching finals i admit i was wrong, he didn't quit, he just didn't have "IT" and he choked under pressure) 



> and Antawn Jamison (Another player who really was not a top tier player)


.

Jamison averaged over 20 points and 7 rebounds for several seasons for Wizards (even with Agent Zero and Tough Juice in full form) and was viewed by experts as better fit than Amare, because he could play off tbe ball and would counter Rashard Lewis.. Again, Cavs got him for nothing - Z, who returned and 1st round pick (by that time, not valuable to Cavs).. Jamison was the best option to trade for, because..



> they had to opportunity to make Lebron happy and make their team better by trading for Amare stoudemire but they were committed to JJ hickson (really his contract


That's simply not true.. Check your facts please..

_Believing that Amare Stoudemire could make the difference with winning an NBA title and ultimately keeping LeBron James, the Cleveland Cavaliers made a bid to the Phoenix Suns for the All-Star power forward, two league sources familiar with the offer said Friday.

Cleveland general manager Danny Ferry offered the expiring contract of Wally Szczerbiak, rookie J.J. Hickson and a first-round pick for Stoudemire earlier in the week, sources said. Anderson Varejao was mentioned in a possible scenario too, sources said.

Nevertheless, the proposal has generated little enthusiasm out of Suns GM Steve Kerr._




> Although you can give the cavs props for continuing to get better, but fact remains they didn't do what he asked so he bounced like any sincable person would have.


Like Dirk after those several first and second round exits and embarassing loss to GSW (with his teammates choking hard as they could) ? Oh wait, he stayed with his team and won like a man, unlike so called King and Chosen One..



> So as a result Cav's management will never get sympathy from me for loosing LBJ because they had to opportunity to make Lebron happy..


Again, i ask you how ? What would you done differently, than Cavs management ? Who would you trade for, with assets they had after Paxson era ? Oh by the way, they had a plan - same as Miami.. In 2008 Ferry said, they wanted to wait to 2010 to sign big free agent, but Lebron (again) complained, that he wouldn't sign new contract, didn't want to wait and wanted immediate help, thus screwing Cavs plans..

And when Cavs finaly had their man (Bosh), Toronto accepting Cavs package for him, it was too late, because the fix was already in after 09, that Wade/Bosh/James would do this (courtesy of Bosh comments)..

I am not saying he is entirely to blame, i believe if Cavs got Shaq year earlier, they would have won it all, but to blame Gilbert and Ferry, that they didn't appeased Lebron during his Cavs days, is simply ridiculous..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> I can't lie I would be too...It's South Beach, you can't expect every body to take loosing the same.... but I expect this to lead off the sports shows for the next few days.


Yeah, I kind of expect Dampier: felt like a long time Mav, never played in the series. Plus, if Mark Cuban is throwing around close to $500,000 at the club, I have to go too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Apparently 4 Miami Heat players were at the club, partying with the Mavs last night haha. The players were Miller, Dampier, Chamlers, and Pittman.


Dampier and Pittman are fucking useless, so they don't even matter. Miller & Chalmers are somewhat surprising, though.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Why would you be at the club partying with the other team. Why not take your teammates out and congratulate on a good season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Charmqn said:


> Apparently 4 Miami Heat players were at the club, partying with the Mavs last night haha. The players were Miller, Dampier, Chamlers, and Pittman.


False rumor...


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> That's simply not true.. Ferry/Gilbert got the franchise in terrible mess after the whole Paxson/Gund fiasco (without draft picks, without Boozer, without valuable assets) and they succesfully transformed team of Snow/Wagner/Davis/Miles/Gooden a co. to elite team.. Only mistake they made was to sign Larry Hughes in 05 to that terrible contract, but who could have guessed that Hughes would turn from 21/6/5/3 very good defender into chucker/injured bum ? Nobody.. Ray Allen refused to sign with Cavs, Michael Redd too (in part thanks to Mr.James and his annimosity to communicate with others or recruit to Cleveland) and Cavs had no assets to trade for Joe Johnson (thanks to Paxson, who wasn't working for Cavs by that time..) - no other big time free agents by then and because Lebron wanted (and privately demanded) help by then (saying he wouldn't sign new contract otherwise).. So Ferry had to do something and Hughes was the best fit by then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breh, all thats nice but he did asked for a another star player to play next to him and he didn't get it...and again you bring up Ray Allen and Michael Redd who both were targets of management and when they didn't sign, it's management responsibility to go another route to get a player. you Think for one second that Buss family would accept Mitch Kupchak giving an excuse for not getting a guy on top of their free agent list and not at least replacing him with a similar player in skill or a better one?

Fact remains that the majority the players that the cav's brought in where not the quality player that lebron asked for, hell you can even argue that some weren't even top 5 or 10 at their position in the league. As for your main argument Mo williams,he is really serviceable at best. He should only be a teams 3rd option because he could not create a shot against a skilled defender and had most of his success in the NBA playing off of a skilled player being double teamed.

As for Jamison ask your self this, is he really a top 5 or 10 PF in the league? I'm sayin there's alot of post players that put up 20 and 10 and 5 playing with a group of streaky shooters it should be almost expected.And yes I would take Amare over aging PF with some what inflated numbers. 

Because Dude at least is younger and has had some serious play-off runs up to that point and not to mention he is one of the few big men not named Shaq to give the Spurs trouble in the playoffs, which is more than I can say for Jamision. I remember that Kerr was ready to pull the trigger early that week of the trading deadline but Cav's management held out because of draft compensation at first and then JJ Hicksion..

Really....LOL at expecting a free agent to sign in Cleavland before LBJ decided too. I'm not saying LBJ shouldn't take flack but I put a lot of the blame on management because they rather make excuses and cop pleeas (Much like LBJ recently) instead of going out and getting the job done like a true championship franchises like the Celtics, Lakers, and Spurs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_NBA.com_


> Dwight Howard reaffirmed his desire to stay with the Magic, but told NBA.com on Monday that he will definitely become a free agent rather than sign an extension in the next year and also left open the possibility he would reconsider his future in Orlando if the team does not win the title next season.


Game.Set.Match


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He's still clearly stated that he prefers to be in Orlando, so I'm not _that_ worried. Plus, did anyone really expect him to sign an extension? There's still many things that need to be done with the roster. Otis Smith has shown he's willing to make moves to retain Dwight, but he seriously needs to be fired. He's fucked up the roster so badly, with Hedo's and Arenas' contract. He needs to convince Fran Vazquez to come over from Europe. At least that'll be a start.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> _NBA.com_
> 
> 
> Game.Set.Match


Mitch Make it happen :agree:




WWF said:


> He's still clearly stated that he prefers to be in Orlando, so I'm not _that_ worried. Plus, did anyone really expect him to sign an extension? There's still many things that need to be done with the roster. Otis Smith has shown he's willing to make moves to retain Dwight, but he seriously needs to be fired. He's fucked up the roster so badly, with Hedo's and Arenas' contract. He needs to convince Fran Vazquez to come over from Europe. At least that'll be a start.


I kinda question if he really wants to stay, I heard Fran is suppose to be a problem but getting Killbert and co last year messed up their chances of being extremly active but why not go for Chris Paul....for at least this season

Here's a trade I played with using the ESPN's Trade machine

Hornets get
Killbert
Brandon Bass
2 1st round picks
Cash 

Magic get
Chris Paul
Trevor Ariza


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> Mitch Make it happen :agree:


Too bad he can't, eh?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anyone willing to bet who Dwight ends up playing for? My money is on the Nets...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Can't believe someone is trying to argue me down that K.G. has no chance of being a all-time top 15-20 player because his teams missed the playoffs in 05, 06, & 07 like he his teams were anything more than horrible. I'm not trying to say that I think cause I honestly don't know but for those reasons, come on man.
Edit: I'm done arguing with this guy, he just said K.G. in his prime was Joakim Noah with a jumper and a little better post game.

As for Dwight Howard, if I were betting I'd bet on NJ too.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Too bad he can't, eh?


Nah, but what about this offer every body wins......

Magic Get

Andrew Bynum 
Ron Artest 
Luke Walton 
2 unprotected 1st round picks 
1 Protected 1st round pick
Cash

Lakers get
Dwight Howard
Jameer Nelson

Do you accept????


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> Breh, all thats nice but he did asked for a another star player to play next to him and he didn't get it...and again you bring up Ray Allen and Michael Redd who both were targets of management and when they didn't sign, it's management responsibility to go another route to get a player. you Think for one second that Buss family would accept Mitch Kupchak giving an excuse for not getting a guy on top of their free agent list and not at least replacing him with a similar player in skill or a better one?


Yeah ? Well, not everyone has the luxury of having "Jerry West connection" and possibility to have a Top 15 player in the league for peanuts..

You say, Cavs management should have done something to get Lebron Top 10/20 player in the league to be his sidekick, and again i ask you, how would you do it as GM with assets the Cavs had ? 

Lets look at Top 20 list (during the time Lebron was in Cleveland) and their affordability..

Not in order..

1.Joe Johnson - traded to Atlanta, Cavs had no assets Suns wanted
2.Paul Pierce - franchise player, untradeable
3.Ray Allen - didn't want to sign with Cavs in 05, was traded to Celtics for youth and picks, something, Cleveland didn't have (thx to Paxson/Gund)
4.KG - Cavs tried, Boston offered better package, nothing you can do about it
5.Kobe - untradeable, franchise player
6.Shaq - handpicked Miami
7.Wade - untradeable franchise player
8.Dirk - untradeable franchise player
9.CP3 - untradeable franchise player
10.Deron Williams - untradeable franchise player
11.Steve Nash - untradeable franchise player
12.Brandon Roy - untradeable franchise player
13.Kevin Durant - untradeable franchise player
14.Pau Gasol - see post above
15.Dwight Howard - untradeable franchise player
16.Duncan/Parker/Ginobili - untradeable franchise players
17.AI - was not going to work - see Carmelo experiment
18.Amare - i don't know what sources you have, but everything i read suggests, that Kerr rejected offer of Z/picks/JJ day before deadline and Ferry had to do something (Plan B - Jamison)
19.Chris Bosh - could be in Cleveland, even said he would gladly play there if Lebron gave him the call, but was never contacted by James and would never play here without him
20.Chauncey Billups - wanted to go home, if he was traded
21.Carlos Boozer - ditched Cleveland thx to Paxson idiocy (not Ferry/Gilbert fault)

You bring up Boston, LA and San Antonio. .Well you know what ? Boston sucked for several years and their fans were wearing paperbags, chanted Kobe for MVP in TD Garden and wanted Ainge's head on silver platter, until they finally collected enough young good players (thanks to their horrible seasons before and high draft picks) and were able to trade them.. They did not trade for them while being Beast of the East or at least respectable team.. Cleveland didn't have this luxury..

San Antonio ? Again, they were lucky that Admiral went down for entire year, and they were able to draft another franchise player in Duncan.. What should have Cleveland done like them ? Purposely injur Lebron for entire year and draft another franchise player ? Yeah, that sounds great.. Parker and Ginobili ? They were drafted thx to excellent draft management of SA.. But if you read my previous post, Cavs didn't have enough draft picks, thanks to Paxson, who traded them for bums like Jiri Welsch and others.. And when he had good draft pick, he drafted another bum in Luke Jackson.. Not Ferry's/Gilbert's fault..

And finally Lakers - as i said, it is good to have friends who are willing to trade top 15 player for garbage.. Cavs didn't and likely will not have this luxury..

So what next ? You have role players/borderline stars like Iggy,Nelson,Lewis,Jamison and others, who are hit or miss.. Hughes was coming from career year 21/6/5/3 - DPOY candidate, young, bright future.. It was solid, very good signing then if you look at other posibilities (none).. Same with Williams, West, Ben and Jamison who looked like great addition to the team and were able to transform Cleveland into team that won over 170 games over three seasons.. It is not accomplishment Lebron wanted, but it is the best Ferry and Gilbert could deliver to him, when he didn't have a patience to wait for help (like Wade) and wanted everything now or never (pun intended..)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> would it be fair or insane to say dirk has a case for greatest pf of all time when it's all said and done
> 
> imo this title win moved him way up on the list


No it is not fair for all the other PFs that played both sides of the court and rebounded very aggressively throughout their careers.

Congrats to Dirk, Kidd, and the rest of the team for finally getting their rings. They are some of the most deserving players and they were the better team.


For all the people defending Lebron think of it like this. He relocated to Miama and that was his own choice and he deserved that choice, but he did it in the worst fashion possible. He also has is apart of the agency which is creating superteams and basically persuading the best players on each team to join each other to win championships instead of helping their own team. Once again it is fine that those players want to join each and win a championship, but they're leaving their old teams and cities with almost nothing and forcing them to rebuild. Lebron is ruining teams and the NBA altogether which this shit and that is why I hope he never wins a championship, because he truly does not deserve one for the crap he pulls and gets away with.

Lakers are getting Howard if Howard says he wants to play there and there only, and because they can offer a nice package that includes another good young defensive center.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So the Celtics wasn't a super team when Jesus and KG joined the team? Cleveland had a shit team before they drafted Bron and when he left they're back to a shit team. Don't see how he's ruining the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How don't you see how he's ruining the league? The agency he is a big part of is convincing players to make other superteams. If you don't see how that is ruining the league then you're blind. 

Boston superteam came together after all the player's primes were up and after they had tried for many years to help their team win a championship.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Crowax98 said:


> Yeah ? Well, not everyone has the luxury of having "Jerry West connection" and possibility to have a Top 15 player in the league for peanuts..
> 
> You say, Cavs management should have done something to get Lebron Top 10/20 player in the league to be his sidekick, and again i ask you, how would you do it as GM with assets the Cavs had ?
> 
> ...


What this keeps coming back too is either making moves or being mediocre. Yes you have to have younger guys or moveable pieces to make moves(which Cleveland had both) but if you ask me you have arguably the best player in the league and you can't get one star caliber guy to come to town theres a problem with management and their at fault. Theres only two ways to build a team through the draft (Thunder) or mainly through Free agency. Now you admit that the cavs couldn't build traditionally so they had to use free agency. 

Granted nobody looking for Kobe or Melo to come to town but they should of at least had Joe Johnson or Amare those two guys where get able but instead of playing ball they went home. Granted in both instances they would of gotten taken to the bank, but when trades like that happen you have to expect that your gonna loose the trade but you have to remember what you get in return (See the Mello trade) 

I'm sorry I can't pat noncompliance on the back, Cav's management had one of the best players to ever put on a cav jersey on there roster and they could have had a reasonable chance of keeping him if they would acquire a higher caliber of player. yeah mo williams and Jamision are good players but to act like they where greater acquisitions than what they where is corny, Yeah they are great role players but Hell even Jordan had pippen. In my view these guys were more like Armstrong and Grant instead of Roddman and Harper.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is someone gonna provide us with a list of players who deserve a ring and those who don't? I need a good laugh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Is someone gonna provide us with a list of players who deserve a ring and those who don't? I need a good laugh


How about players that put effort and heart into the game and improve their play instead of just trying to rely on talent alone and letting their teammates down on the games that matter most.

I laugh at the fact that you say you have no favorite teams or don't like any teams yet you have such a strong bias for Lebron and the Heat that it is obvious you must support them in some way.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Is someone gonna provide us with a list of players who deserve a ring and those who don't? I need a good laugh


Rony Seikaly......For be in a good DJ :side:


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

How can we say who improves their game and puts their heart into the game. Doesn't every player in the NBA do that, as to why they are in the NBA?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> How can we say who improves their game and puts their heart into the game. Doesn't every player in the NBA do that, as to why they are in the NBA?


Heart does not equal quitting on your team, something that Lebron has done before. His performance in the finals also shows a lack of passion and desire, otherwise he wouldn't have done so little for so many games. 

Someone with his talents and body should easily be able to develop some type of post game. Any type of post game. Has he in his 8 years in the league? No, not at all. His perimeter shooting is still inconsistent as well. Those have been his two biggest weaknesses since he has arrived in the league and yet they still remain huge flaws in his game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> Nah, but what about this offer every body wins......
> 
> Magic Get
> 
> ...


No, Walton & Artest are useless, as are the picks. They'll be in the late 20's, so there's no point. Plus, you're asking Orlando to trade away their 2nd best player too? Not gonna happen.

As a Magic fan, I'm hoping that the team can find a way to get Monta Ellis into Central Florida. Orlando desperately needs a player who can create his own shot. As of now, the only players who can are Jameer & Dwight. Orlando needs a perimeter defender as well, since Jameer, Gilbert, J-Rich, Redick & Hedo are all pretty mediocre defenders. 

Oh, and I'm hoping for another amnesty clause when there's a new CBA. Goodbye Hibachi...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How about players that put effort and heart into the game and improve their play instead of just trying to rely on talent alone and letting their teammates down on the games that matter most.
> 
> I laugh at the fact that you say you have no favorite teams or don't like any teams yet you have such a strong bias for Lebron and the Heat that it is obvious you must support them in some way.


 ..It's not about LeBron or the Heat, it's about dumb comments..I don't like Kobe but I spoke out in his defense against his fine..I don't like the Spurs but I once said imo they were the best team in the West and finals bound..For me to say LeBron doesn't deserve something would mean I'd have to point out every other NBA player who doesn't and I think it's stupid and wrong..Unlike a lot of ppl on here, I actually try to stay neutral on a lot of things...I've actually given more love to Boston than I have the Heat this year, mainly because they were my pick, but I've knocked them too...

Now if you would like to speak on your bias on how you constantly knock LeBron or the Heat for things we've seen others do and you make excuses for then go ahead..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I passionately hate Lebron for all he does wrong in the NBA and how he is ruining the NBA. That is no secret. If you can tell me any other player/players that have done something like the decision, had a huge celebration before the pre-season had even started, guaranteed more than 5 rings, and is constructing superteams in the NBA with their agency then I will gladly hate them as well. I don't hate Lebron as a player, but as a person, and he just is a terrible person imho.

You saying that the Heat could have played 10 times better than they did in the Finals and saying they could have beat the Mavs though is a bias. The reason they played that poorly was because Dallas did play good defense late in games which either allowed for them to pull off great comebacks or just put the game away altogether like in game 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I do think the Heat could've played 10 times better..That wasn't the same team I saw go right at Boston and beating in 5 games..Doesn't mean I'm bias, just means I thought highly of the Celtics and for Miami to do what they did to them shocked me..

and everything LeBron has did we've seen before some way some how..Miami held a parade for Shaq..Didn't hurt my feelings..Shoot, didn't Shaq guarantee a ring? LeBron guarantees multiple rings, so what a guarantee is a guarantee no matter the quantity..The decision? Mannn..We see 18 year olds hold press conferences to announce what college they go to on national tv...Only difference is LeBron isn't in high school, and those 18 years aren't proven yet..LeBron changing teams doesn't bother me, after all what was everyone saying years before? He's going to the Knicks possibly with another star..He goes to the Heat instead and now it's a bad thing? Ok but Shaq changes teams daily..Dwight Howard wants out now..Kobe demanded to be traded and flirted with the Clippers once..Be consistent..If you're gonna knock LeBron then knock others who pull similar stunts


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

and let's not get on the subject of terrible ppl in the NBA...Alot of guys have punched teammates, been addicted to drugs, cheated on wives, had coaches fired and players traded...If LeBron is a bad person for basketball related decisions then everyone associated with the league is going to hell

Can't be so easy to judge a person...I'm pretty most of my favorite players are some a-holes, but at the end of the day it is what it is...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Is someone gonna provide us with a list of players who deserve a ring and those who don't? I need a good laugh


Some people don't deserve titles. Why? CUZ I DONT LIKE EM~!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I passionately hate Lebron for all he does wrong in the NBA and how he is ruining the NBA. That is no secret. If you can tell me any other player/players that have done something like the decision, had a huge celebration before the pre-season had even started, guaranteed more than 5 rings, and is constructing superteams in the NBA with their agency then I will gladly hate them as well. I don't hate Lebron as a player, but as a person, and he just is a terrible person imho.
> 
> You saying that the Heat could have played 10 times better than they did in the Finals and saying they could have beat the Mavs though is a bias. The reason they played that poorly was because Dallas did play good defense late in games which either allowed for them to pull off great comebacks or just put the game away altogether like in game 6.



Dude, the NBA is just a TV show. You might wanna stop taking it so fucking seriously.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I passionately hate Lebron for all he does wrong in the NBA and how he is ruining the NBA. That is no secret. If you can tell me any other player/players that have done something like the decision, had a huge celebration before the pre-season had even started, guaranteed more than 5 rings, and is constructing superteams in the NBA with their agency then I will gladly hate them as well. *I don't hate Lebron as a player, but as a person, and he just is a terrible person imho.*


:lmao x 10



Heatwave said:


> Is someone gonna provide us with a list of players who deserve a ring and those who don't? I need a good laugh


The players on championship-winning teams who don't play a minute of game time in the Finals don't.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Caron Butler?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Was referring to the 12th men, not players who would've obviously played a large part in the the team's championship run, had they been healthy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> :lmao x 10
> 
> 
> 
> The players on championship-winning teams who don't play a minute of game time in the Finals don't.


DJ Mbenga still has twice as many rings as Wade, Bron, Nowitzki, Kidd, ... 8*D


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Congrats to the Mavs for playing basketball like the team sport it is and beating the Heat. They earned every step of what they did. I was rather disappointed though that Cuban didn't take the trophy himself from Stern, although having Carter accept was a neat touch. 

Here's my line of thinking regarding LeBron. I know there's a lot of Hater-ade flowing around with all he's done. Yet, how much of this has he really brought on himself? Quite a bit. From shutting it down against the Celtics last year in the playoffs to the Decision to basically declaring themselves champs before training camp even opened up...all the way to shutting it down in Games 4, 5 and 6 in the 4th quarter this past week. 

Personally, the only things I found extremely annoying was crying like a baby after beating the Celtics in the conference semis and acting like a spoiled brat talking about how his haters are the real losers. I think he's a great player when he is actually focused on doing his job and really busting his ass. However, he needs to get over what everyone thinks about him, understand that he put a lot of this out there himself, and move on.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> :lmao x 10
> 
> 
> 
> The players on championship-winning teams who don't play a minute of game time in the Finals don't.


They help out at practice and such. Sometimes they are one of the smartest on the team since they see everything that is going on from the bench. They aren't just useless, they may not have a complete game to be playing in the Finals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> DJ Mbenga still has twice as many rings as Wade, Bron, Nowitzki, Kidd, ... 8*D


I just feel like puking when I think about Adam Morrison, perhaps the worst player in the NBA, having 2 NBA championships.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Marion now has one more ring then Nash, Stoudemire and Johnson..Who would've thought


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Marion now has one more ring then Nash, Stoudemire and Johnson..Who would've thought


IMO they're one of the greatest teams of all-time, if not the greatest team that never made it to the Finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> :lmao x 10



What is so funny about that? This isn't wrestling where you see nothing of the actually person and is just some normal guy portraying a character. Nothing from what I've seen of the guy has made want to respect him at all. Everything he does shows immaturity and ignorance, and the way he acts just makes me hate him. He says the dumbest things, he does the dumbest things ever, and mostly all of this does not happen on the court. I'm not implying that I know him personally on any level, but his actions have made me hate him.



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Dude, the NBA is just a TV show. You might wanna stop taking it so fucking seriously.


Did I say that is the reason as to why I don't want him to win a ring? He shows no passion, no drive when it comes to winning and improving his game. He also blames others for his failures instead of taking the responsibility as the best player and fixing the mistakes in previous games to win the next games. That is why I don't want him to win a ring, if shows passion and desire then I'll be fine with him winning a ring, but if Wade is going to carry him then he really doesn't deserve one. Even in the quote in your sig the guy comes off as a douchebag, people will go back to personal problems while he goes on living as the "king" is basically what he is saying. The guy is complete and utter dumbass and does see anything around him for what it is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> IMO they're one of the greatest teams of all-time, if not the greatest team that never made it to the Finals.


I'd put that team behind the 2002 Kings..Maybe the 97? Rockets too..The Detroit brawl Pacers don't count right? They're were predicted by some to win the east but never got a realistic shot


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What is so funny about that? This isn't wrestling where you see nothing of the actually person and is just some normal guy portraying a character. Nothing from what I've seen of the guy has made want to respect him at all. Everything he does shows immaturity and ignorance, and the way he acts just makes me hate him. He says the dumbest things, he does the dumbest things ever, and mostly all of this does not happen on the court. I'm not implying that I know him personally on any level, but his actions have made me hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that is the reason as to why I don't want him to win a ring? He shows no passion, no drive when it comes to winning and improving his game. He also blames others for his failures instead of taking the responsibility as the best player and fixing the mistakes in previous games to win the next games. That is why I don't want him to win a ring, if shows passion and desire then I'll be fine with him winning a ring, but if Wade is going to carry him then he really doesn't deserve one. Even in the quote in your sig the guy comes off as a douchebag, people will go back to personal problems while he goes on living as the "king" is basically what he is saying. The guy is complete and utter dumbass and does see anything around him for what it is.


Why do you care about some guy on TV being an arrogant prick?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How don't you see how he's ruining the league? The agency he is a big part of is convincing players to make other superteams. If you don't see how that is ruining the league then you're blind.
> 
> Boston superteam came together after all the player's primes were up and after they had tried for many years to help their team win a championship.


This kind of thinking is exactly why I supported the reasoning behind the LeBron "Decision", if not the way it went down. Lemme explain why.

.Y'know...the key word in the phrase "superteam" is "team". When a _young_ star is willing to sacrifice a _lot_ of his personal glory for a common goal (a championship), shouldn't that be praised instead of reviled? Yeah, the way he did it was foul, but it's the principle of it all. LeBron voluntarily gave up the chance to "win it on his own and cement his legacy" in order to be a part of something better. And face it: he really lost a hell of a lot by moving to Miami. Staying in Cleveland (though in reality it would've been the most egomaniacal choice), was the real "easy way out." The choice was: Stay in Cleveland and be forever loved (until you don't win that title, then you'll get Patrick Ewing'd), or go to Miami and be hated whether you win or lose. Hmm......If I only cared about my image...... 

.Hasn't the me-first, it-only-takes-one-star, teamwork-be-damned symptoms of what I like to call the "Jordan Syndrome" killed enough players' careers? Just think what could've been if Tracy would've been able to coexist with Vince in Toronto. Yeah, Kobe got his two "alone", but had he and Shaq got along, Kobe could've easily had seven rings instead of five. And don't _even_ get me started on AI. :no:

.About Boston: Yeah, they got together at an old age and nobody complained about it. Miami got together as young guys and it's a media firestorm. Seems to me the clear message being sent is, "When you're young, be stupid and try to win it by yourself. Grab all the glory and credit. After all, you're in the prime of your life. It doesn't get any better, right? But hey, if that doesn't work, just wait 'til your career is about done, and _then_ you can start playing team ball and sacrifice for the greater good. It's okay." Uh-huh. So everything they taught us growing up was a lie, huh? No 'I' in 'Team' and all that jazz. Once you make it big, get yours. Just don't end up like Barkley while you're at it.

."Superteams" are bad for the league, right? Well I remember two "superteams" in the 80's whose rivalry revitalized a stagnant league. Their combination of star power and teamwork captivated audiences, who didn't care that their fave team didn't make it. They were just glad to see great basketball at the end of the season. They inspired other teams to follow their example and gather players that could act as a cohesive unit, and as far as I know, that's still the only way to win. Team ball, regardless of how many stars you have. Because you can't win it all by yourself. Their names? The Boston Celtics & The Los Angeles Lakers.

Forget the motives and the way it was done for a bit and actually think. I mean, just look. How many teams have been wrecked from trying to win with that single star? How many teams have crashed and burned because their best guys couldn't get it through their thick skulls that it really isn't about them and their "legacy"? Man, forget about your stupid "legacy". Just win, dammit. Jordan, Bird, and Magic all had several Hall-of-Famers surrounding them. They definitely didn't win it alone, and it sure as hell didn't hurt their legacies, did it? As great as Jordan was, he wouldn't have won crap without Scottie. Want proof? Check his first seven years. Hell, look at our current NBA champs, the Mavs. Yeah, they look like a one-star team, but go back and actually watch the games. Had Terry, Marion and the rest of the crew not have chipped in like they did and provided enough to keep the game close until Dirk got hot (in other words, played like an actual team, not a one-man show like the Chicago Bulls in the Eastern Conference Finals), then I can guran-damn-tee you that they wouldn't have won. "Superteams" force other teams to play together as a single, focused unit in order to compete and be successful. In short, basketball as it was meant to be played, not the flashy, made-for-entertainment-only type of BS the vast majority of society have bought into. At least the WWE have the decency to tell us straight up that it's a show. The NBA and the media seem to want to convince us that the Jordan myth is the only way to go. 

I'll end it like this: I'd rather see a great player go to a place where he can win as a part of something, where he has his role and excels in it, rather the see him fail over and over again because he has to be a superstar every night in order for his team to win. It's painful to watch Dwight and CP3 struggle by themselves. And I'll gladly take quality basketball at the end of the year, even though my team is a perennial lottery team, instead of seeing my favorite team get my hopes up and then crash because nobody's there to help my team's star when he needs it. Instead of a team, they're a one-man show. I love the Hornets, but if they're really not going to get CP3 any help, then I am A-OK with him leaving. I feel the same way about Dwight and the Magic, and I was praying that Wade was gonna go to Chicago last summer because I was sick of seeing Wade damn near kill himself every night just for Miami to compete. But again, that's just me.

Sorry, I realize that this was a lot to read, but I just had to get this off my chest, I've been holding it in all season. Major props if you took the time to read all this. Thanks.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Should the Heat ever get a ring, the reactions from their naysayers are going to be just as priceless.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Naysayers won't be as bothered since I'm sure they'll argue that he still has a long way to go to 6 or however much he said he'd get. "Just one....big deal" and if he falls short of 6 he'll be talked about as being a failure for not matching or surpassing while having two all stars next to him


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> No, Walton & Artest are useless, as are the picks. They'll be in the late 20's, so there's no point. Plus, you're asking Orlando to trade away their 2nd best player too? Not gonna happen.
> 
> As a Magic fan, I'm hoping that the team can find a way to get Monta Ellis into Central Florida. Orlando desperately needs a player who can create his own shot. As of now, the only players who can are Jameer & Dwight. Orlando needs a perimeter defender as well, since Jameer, Gilbert, J-Rich, Redick & Hedo are all pretty mediocre defenders.
> 
> Oh, and I'm hoping for another amnesty clause when there's a new CBA. Goodbye Hibachi...


Breh your suppose to look the other way and just accept the trade:side:

On the real though as much as amnesty clause would help some teams, I kinda hope they don't add it in because it keeps GM's accountable. I agree with you The Magic needs one player who can create a shot and I say at least two good defenders because their was times last year I would catch their games and it would like they weren't even trying..

But my question to you is would you take Chris Paul and Trevor Arizia or Monta Ellis,and Dorell Wright (This move frees some cap room)?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Xist2inspire said:


> This kind of thinking is exactly why I supported the reasoning behind the LeBron "Decision", if not the way it went down. Lemme explain why.
> 
> .Y'know...the key word in the phrase "superteam" is "team". When a _young_ star is willing to sacrifice a _lot_ of his personal glory for a common goal (a championship), shouldn't that be praised instead of reviled? Yeah, the way he did it was foul, but it's the principle of it all. LeBron voluntarily gave up the chance to "win it on his own and cement his legacy" in order to be a part of something better. And face it: he really lost a hell of a lot by moving to Miami. Staying in Cleveland (though in reality it would've been the most egomaniacal choice), was the real "easy way out." The choice was: Stay in Cleveland and be forever loved (until you don't win that title, then you'll get Patrick Ewing'd), or go to Miami and be hated whether you win or lose. Hmm......If I only cared about my image......
> 
> ...


The superteam concept is not about the superstars, though. It's about the role players that also pitch in and fill in the roles to make it a team effort. In the 80s, the Celtics had Bird, McHale, and Parish, but also the likes of Danny Ainge, Dennis Johnson, and Bill Walton among others to fill in roles and pitch in where needed. The first three-peat for the Bulls in the early 90s had Horace Grant, John Paxson, BJ Armstrong, and Bill Cartwright as role players. The second go-around had the spaces filled in with Kukoc, Steve Kerr, etc. 

I speak here as a diehard Celtics fan, but the coming together of Garnett, Pierce, and Allen is way different than Wade, LeBron, and Bosh. Boston's big three came about as the three of them were on the same page. They wanted a title and were willing to put aside their egos so that they could work together. They did nowhere near the amount of chest-thumping that Miami did. They had earned their dues (not saying Miami's trio hasn't) and wanted it badly. Plus, guys like Rondo and Kendrick Perkins did their roles also. 

Miami has some decent pieces there to win a couple of titles, but the Big 3 need to make sure they are on the same page. The role players have done their part, too. People talked about how the tone of Miami's game changed when Haslem came back from injury. Guys like him, Bibby, and Miller are the role players that Miami can win with. They just have to make sure that Bosh, Wade, and LeBron are ready to do what's needed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I'd put that team behind the 2002 Kings..Maybe the 97? Rockets too..The Detroit brawl Pacers don't count right? They're were predicted by some to win the east but never got a realistic shot


Yeah forgot about those, how I'd rank those 4 teams
1. 2002 Kings
2. Pre-Brawl 2004 Pacers
3. 2004 Suns
4. 97 Rockets


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So I hear the top deli or something in Cleveland renamed its King Sandwich to something about Dirk. lol Cleavland is sucking Dallas off hard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> But my question to you is would you take Chris Paul and Trevor Arizia or Monta Ellis,and Dorell Wright (This move frees some cap room)?


CP3 & Ariza, clearly. The price may be too high, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> So I hear the top deli or something in Cleveland renamed its King Sandwich to something about Dirk. lol Cleavland is sucking Dallas off hard.


Cleveland needs to get over it. A couple people told me that they're trying to erase LeBron from Cavaliers franchise history smh.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Leaving your hometown team in your prime appears to be the equivalent of murdering your family.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cleveland is making it harder for themselevrs to ever land a top free agent or keep a top player from leaving Cleveland again if they draft/acquire one...

Cuban is not getting the Mavs rings..He says they're played out..Stern is gonna have a mental breakdown


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't like Lebron but Cleveland really does need to just shut up at this point. Yes he completely screwed you over but it has been a year and at least you still have a team to cheer for. That team also has the #1 and #4 picks in the draft which is in less than two weeks so they should be more concerned about that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

My condolences & prayers go out to Robert Horry and his family. His 17 year old daughter just died of a genetic illness.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was wondering why Horry was trending on twitter..Sad to hear


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Very sad news for the Horry family.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's awful to hear.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Skip Bayless said:
 

> At this moment, my top 5 NBA players: DWade, Dirk, Kobe, Durant, Melo.


I'm 95% sure this guy is a troll. How the hell can you have credible top 5 without LeBron or D12?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

It took LeBron playing like a bum in the 4th quarter of every NBA Finals game to get knocked out of the top 5, that's fine, but Wade to have just two 30 point games means he's top dog? Come on now..and Melo's squad got swept out of the 1st round, but that didn't hurt his status?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

After this Finals performance it's extreme questionable if LeBron's the best in the league but I wouldn't bump him out of the top 5. Miami doesn't make it to the Finals without LeBron, people love to forget his amazing performances in the first 3 rounds.

My top 5 would be
1. Dirk
2. D12
3. LeBron
4. Wade
5. Durant


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Based on playoff performance I'd go Dirk, LeBron, Durant, Rose, Wade


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight averaged 27 and 15 in the playoffs, his supporting cast just didn't show up.

Didn't Rose shoot below 40%?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Playoff performance

1.Dirk
2.Wade
3.Lebron
4.Dwight
5.Randolph

First three rounds lose meaning if you completely disappear in the Finals. Randolph is the main reason as to why the Grizzles made it as far as they did and he did a hell of a job for almost every game and in the clutch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, but they gotta get out of the 1st round..As great as Dwight's numbers were, they went up against Atlanta and to me, while I do think he didn't get much help, his numbers didn't turn out to have much impact...If that happened in the conference finals against a better team then ok, but the 1st round? Someone of his talent imo should be able to single handedly dominate a squad like Atlanta in the 1st round


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

For me it goes.

Dirk
Lebron
Durant
Wade
Howard


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Playoff performance
> 
> 1.Dirk
> 2.Wade
> ...


I can agree with that list. I forgot about Randolph though, he did amazing in the playoffs.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

http://youtu.be/IALw_N-TsZE

Some great commentary on Lebron, his haters, his fans and Sports in general.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If you haven't seen the pic of Mark Cuban takin a piss with the trophy in his hand...Man...This guy has completely went off the charts lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Doesn't he already have a pic of him sleeping with it plus in the vid of the Mavs returning home he put in the front seat of his career and put a seatbelt on it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Wow so a member of the S.C.R.U.B. Squad named Antoine Wright just came out and spoke about the Kings players and their organization. Very interesting.


> "I'm not going to throw any of their players under the bus, but one of the main players who was a big part of our team, his attitude was really, really bad -- I'm pretty sure you can figure out who that guy is," he said before confirming that he was speaking of then-rookie forward-center DeMarcus Cousins. "Tyreke [Evans] had a pretty good attitude. His work ethic wasn't great, but he's a good young player. I believed in him completely. I just don't think the coaches did enough to prepare us to win games."
> 
> "My rift, really, with the organization was that I don't think they prepared the guys enough to win basketball games," Wright said. "We were probably the only team in the NBA that didn't have a scouting report. How do you expect a young team to go out and carry a game plan? Every team I've been on, they give you a scouting report on every guy on the team, a couple paragraphs about each guy before you go out there and play against him.
> 
> "Coming on the court before the game was chaos -- no structure whatsoever, and we kind of had a laid-back coach. Westphal was pretty laid back, and with a group of young guys, you've got to have somebody who comes in and disciplines them."


I knew Cousins was a douche and Westphal was terrible but no scouting report? Come on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cousins isn't a douche, but he is a young player who needs someone to put him in his place before its too late.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cousins isn't a douche, but he is a young player who needs someone to put him in his place before its too late.


He needs a coach with a proven track record. I'm not sayin Paul westphaul is terrible, but Cousins too me is just like any young dude with a chip on his shoulder. he needs somebody with some clout on their resume to show him the ropes. 

You can argue that it's professional sports and pros should be ready but hell look at the pistons squad last year. it was reported that Rip, T-mac, and others basically ran the team and ignored John Kuester. If vets can do it whats stopin 20-something year olds.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



TheAce said:


> http://youtu.be/IALw_N-TsZE
> 
> Some great commentary on Lebron, his haters, his fans and Sports in general.


I don't need a youtube-shooter to tell me that a TV show that is littered with multi-millionaries and billionaires isn't all that important in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> I don't need a youtube-shooter to tell me that a TV show that is littered with multi-millionaries and billionaires isn't all that important in the grand scheme of life.




Do you honestly not understand that the people that watch the sport all through out their lives might actually care about the sport? Obviously it doesn't affect our lives in a huge way, but our money is going into, we're watching it in our spare time, and most of us have a team that we follow and support.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Tweet of the day 



> dallasmavs: Celebrate the win by picking up a free small blue Slurpee at a downtown Dallas 7-Eleven. See, even you can beat the Heat..


:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Heat jokes just keep on coming huh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

No disrespect to your team, but there is no team in the league that's easier to crack jokes on than the Heat. You have Bosh looking like a raptor/ostrich/avatar, Bosh crying, Bosh looking gay, LeBron's hairline, LeBron not having rings, LeBron's play in the 4th quarter of the Finals, D. Wade's flopping or complaining about calls, Spoelstra being Spoelstra, you guys let another team celebrate the championship on your homecourt, then at the Mavs party at the club later on the night your players are celebrating with them, it's just too much...

No team compares to the Heat IMO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I am absolutely sure that those Heat players were not celebrating with the Mavs. That must be the worst rumor of all time.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Scamp said:


> The Heat jokes just keep on coming huh.


Yeah, I find most corny and pretty childish but some of the other ones are fine by me..My only problem with some of the ppl with the jokes & slander was if the tables were turned and the Heat won, ppl would've been up in arms and having heart attacks..When the Heat win the title and half the country goes into shambles for a few hours, I'll partake in that as well..Only difference is I'll be wearing a bullet proof vest when doing so


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

People don't even hate the Heat. They hate LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

95.0% hate on Lebron. 5.00% laughter at Bosh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Amar'e, Melo, & CP3 team up with the Knicks people would still hate the Heat more. However, switch LeBron with Carmelo and I guarantee you people would start hate the Knicks.

Case in point that people hate LeBron and not the Heat, there were tons of people saying they would be fine if the Heat won the title as long as Dwyane Wade won Finals MVP.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I said I would tolerate that too and only because Lebron would finally realize he is not the king but really the LeQueen of the Heat.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Derrick Cousins could be just fine but he played for Calipari who is most skilled at getting banners taken down. he just needs a good tough coach to whip him into shape.

:lmao speaking of Calipari the NCAA wants Kentucky to apologize for celebrating his 500th win. They forgot about the 42 wins he had vacated.


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 95.0% hate on Lebron. 5.00% laughter at Bosh.


With all the hating on Lebron I feel we as a people have lost sight of the need to mock Chris Bosh


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> People don't even hate the Heat. They hate LeBron.


Very true.Though I think Lebron being there has made people begin to hate the team overall though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dude just needs to embrace the villain role and don't look back...The good guy role in Cleveland wasnt something he played it was something ppl made him as in their head and he embraced it...Now since everyone views him as a heel, he should continue to just do his thing and stop trying to walk on egg shells...Wade has embraced it, Bosh has too, it's just LeBron imo who at times is still trying to embrace the fact that nobody no longer sees things the way he does anymore..In the end, he'll eventually gain fans back and create new ones, but it's gonna take him to just have fun and live with it


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think starting next season the hate on LeBron will start dying down once people start getting over it. I've already gotten over it but there's tons of people who still won't let it go.

To this day the only reason I hate the Heat is because of their fans. I hate cocky fans.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Dude just needs to embrace the villain role and don't look back...The good guy role in Cleveland wasnt something he played it was something ppl made him as in their head and he embraced it...Now since everyone views him as a heel, he should continue to just do his thing and stop trying to walk on egg shells...Wade has embraced it, Bosh has too, it's just LeBron imo who at times is still trying to embrace the fact that nobody no longer sees things the way he does anymore..In the end, he'll eventually gain fans back and create new ones, but it's gonna take him to just have fun and live with it


Exactly man! He just needs to let them bitches stay hating and keep his eye on the prize.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was wondering why Iverson said he was trying to make a comeback to the NBA..Well his wife has filed for divorce, custody of their 5 kids, child support and basically half of everything Iverson has made since they were together..O-U-C-H

Did anyone hear the sad story about Bosh's ex not allowing his daughter to see him play in the finals? Email was leaked of Bosh pleading with her (They have joint custody) just to allow his daughter watch him play in the finals..Sad stuff


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the Dallas parade/rally, Dirk is adorable, but he should never sing again haha.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I think starting next season the hate on LeBron will start dying down once people start getting over it. I've already gotten over it but there's tons of people who still won't let it go.
> 
> To this day the only reason I hate the Heat is because of their fans. I hate cocky fans.


I hate their fans because they all seem, and most likely are, bandwagon fans. There is maybe a small percent of them that have actually been fans of the Heat through the good and bad times, and actually remain true to the team. I also find that most people that don't live in Miami or Florida and cheer for the heat are also bandwagon fans of Lebron.

Greg Oden might be out until 2012. If that is true that would extremely suck, his career is going by fast and he isn't even playing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I only just started following the NBA this season and im a Miami Heat fan. The reason I started following heat was because of Lebron James. As you may know, Lebron owns a small art of Liverpool Foot Club(soccer) and im a massive Liverpool FC fan. So i thought,why not follow the HEAT! I really enjoyed watching my first ever final series.

Here is a picture of Lebron wearing Liverpool jacket.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Derrick Cousins could be just fine but he played for Calipari who is most skilled at getting banners taken down. he just needs a good tough coach to whip him into shape.
> 
> :lmao speaking of Calipari the NCAA wants Kentucky to apologize for celebrating his 500th win. They forgot about the 42 wins he had vacated.


DeMarcus, not Derrick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ Now see I can agree with that. You're new to the NBA so we're not talking about you (at least I'm not talking about you).

I'm talking about people who were Cavalier or any other team's fans last year and jumped to the Heat and then wanna tell me BS like they've been Heat fans since D. Wade's rookie years.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

isn't anyone else hating on the Heat or laughing at their loss because of Spoelstra? 

fucking hate that guy. mediocre coach at best, and he spends 90% of the game two or three steps out on the court. i lol'ed pretty hard when in one of the Finals games, he basicaly set a screen for Mike Bibby, as Bibby ran down near him, and the Maverick guy had to slow down to not collide with Spoelstra.

Carlisle outcoached him by miles, and it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> isn't anyone else hating on the Heat or laughing at their loss because of Spoelstra?
> 
> fucking hate that guy. mediocre coach at best, and he spends 90% of the game two or three steps out on the court. i lol'ed pretty hard when in one of the Finals games, *he basicaly set a screen for Mike Bibby, as Bibby ran down near him, and the Maverick guy had to slow down to not collide with Spoelstra.*
> 
> Carlisle outcoached him by miles, and it was a beautiful sight.


Jesus. :lmao

Can't stand it when coaches think they can just step out onto the court during the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cavs fans were bigger bandwagoners than Heat fans were....That all being said, it's hard for alot of teams to have success and not attract bandwagoners..All of those Piston fans from a few years back have dipped, after Gasol went to LA, all of a sudden everyone was telling the Lakers and this year the Bulls have a new/re-dedicated fanbase...I really didn't see that many new Heat fans mainly because they were drowned out by those who wanted to see them fail. In a way I do think to a degree it is hard to tell if some are Miami bandwagon fans because up until now, the majority never really had any reason to dislike any of their teams over the years or franchise as a whole(Unless you are a Knicks fan)...My only knock was I personally thought not just the city but the state as a whole does a bad job of supporting teams which is why the empty seats thing didn't surprise me..It's been a common trend for YEARS in that state

I still think Sacramento has the best fans in the league though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Nah I think OKC does.

I can't say Boston cause of all that our fanbase has went through, gotta give to the ones who stayed through it. From Len Bias to Reggie Lewis to the years of mediocrity to the Pierce/Walker Era to Toine leaving to more years of mediocrity and our worst season have. I don't think our fanbase can bounce back after chanting "MVP" to Kobe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs fans were bigger bandwagoners than Heat fans were....That all being said, it's hard for alot of teams to have success and not attract bandwagoners..All of those Piston fans from a few years back have dipped, after Gasol went to LA, all of a sudden everyone was telling the Lakers and this year the Bulls have a new/re-dedicated fanbase...I really didn't see that many new Heat fans mainly because they were drowned out by those who wanted to see them fail. In a way I do think to a degree it is hard to tell if some are Miami bandwagon fans because up until now, the majority never really had any reason to dislike any of their teams over the years or franchise as a whole(Unless you are a Knicks fan)...My only knock was I personally thought not just the city but the state as a whole does a bad job of supporting teams which is why the empty seats thing didn't surprise me..It's been a common trend for YEARS in that state
> 
> I still think Sacramento has the best fans in the league though



Miama fans are a lot worse than those Cavs fans. At least the Cavs fans showed up to the games while saying they "supported" the Cavs. Heat fans don't even show up.

Seattle HAD the best fans. Boston also use to have the best fans before the nineties.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Cuban is giving the Mavs bracelets instead of rings...eh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Is really Cuban retarded or does he want all his players looking like girls?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That occurs everywhere. People are all about the "flavor of the week". Last year, when the Blackhawks won the Cup, all of my friends were acting as if they are/were proud supporters. This year - all I see on Facebook is "BOSTON! Great finally seeing my dream of them winning come true!!!"

I think this is with all sports. A lot of people are more fans of the game then an actual consistent fan to their ball club. I've learned to deal with it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watching the Game 1 of the 2001 2nd Round Kings vs. Lakers. Man I loved when those two teams played each other back then. Of course I didn't root for the Lakers but it was great basketball to watch. This was the same year Pierce & Walker brought the C's to ECF, I remember hoping to see Celtics vs. Lakers in the Finals that year but unfortunately one of us didn't make it.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I was watching that game too, and I found it really fun to watch. It's kind of the time right before I remember starting to watch basketball. Though it did seem like really sloppy basketball compared to today's game but really competitive.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*






:lmao 

Spoelstra & Jordan were done wrong in this vid


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> That occurs everywhere. People are all about the "flavor of the week". Last year, when the Blackhawks won the Cup, all of my friends were acting as if they are/were proud supporters. This year - all I see on Facebook is "BOSTON! Great finally seeing my dream of them winning come true!!!"
> 
> I think this is with all sports. A lot of people are more fans of the game then an actual consistent fan to their ball club. I've learned to deal with it.



It's just life TBH. Hell there are tons of people that are on Zach ryder jock after his youtube show started popin (Me included) SO too look down on bandwagon fans is dumb because every body jumps on at some point. 

And for who ever criticized the heat's fanbase can you blame half of them (at least the ones that live there) It is south beach, and they got a lot more going on then pro sports lol....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rick Barry Says All Of Lebron James' Former Coaches Should Be Ashamed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> It's just life TBH. Hell there are tons of people that are on Zach ryder jock after his youtube show started popin (Me included) SO too look down on bandwagon fans is dumb because every body jumps on at some point.
> 
> And for who ever criticized the heat's fanbase can you blame half of them (at least the ones that live there) It is south beach, and they got a lot more going on then pro sports lol....



And there isn't a lot going on in New York and L.A.? That is a ridiculous reason as to why its fine that they don't show up until halftime. They're not fans, because true fans wouldn't do that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So the Warriors have offered Monta Ellis, Andris Biedrins, & Ekpe Udoh for Dwight Howard. I personally think they're gonna have to have a better offer than that.

And its funny how Mark Jackson kept saying throughout the Finals that he wanted Monta to stay a Warrior and the front office keeps trying to trade him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's a fucking laughable offer. He's not going to be traded anyway, so it doesn't really matter though.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Attach ankle tape to that offer and it's a win, cause Biedrins will surely need it. But what would it take for Orlando to trade Dwight theoretically?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> Attach ankle tape to that offer and it's a win, cause Biedrins will surely need it. But what would it take for Orlando to trade Dwight theoretically?


Another star to build on. Like Bynum, Rudy Gay etc. Then another proven player. Like a Gasol or similar type. Dwight wont be traded for a couple of scrubs but i think they should trade him and not end up like Cleveland.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Ellis is the most overrated player I've come across since Chris Webber.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Dwight for Bynum, Gasol, and Luke Walton.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's a poor trade for the Lakers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



tbwinsbo6 said:


> But what would it take for Orlando to trade Dwight theoretically?


A talented big man they feel they could build with, which is why I see him going to the Nets...Lopez is solid and if you put him with Ewing, the guy can really become something, not to mention he doesn't have injury concerns...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Add a seat warmer for Walton, then it's perfect.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

its not perfect, because the Magic are trading one of the top ten players in the game, a guy who really hasn't yet had a really strong team behind him to see just how much he can do, and the Lakers shouldn't be so desperate just because they came up short this year.

plus, what is Bynums value anyway? this guy had one full season of 20 mpg play, and every other season he barely hit 60 games or didn't get there at all. 

and after that performance after the playoffs, kids got an attitude i don't want on my team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

People still believe the Lakers have any chance of getting Dwight?



HeatWave said:


> A talented big man they feel they could build with, which is why I see him going to the Nets...Lopez is solid and if you put him with Ewing, the guy can really become something, not to mention he doesn't have injury concerns...


The problem with the Nets is, they have absolutely no other trade pieces to go along with Lopez, and there's no chance Orlando takes Dwight for Lopez straight up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Magic will have to take whatever they are offered because next season they will be the Nuggets..Either trade or let him walk free..Maybe the Bulls will offer Noah, Deng and someone else but since Dwight basically knocked LA out of the race and Dallas won it all, it's two less options for Orlando..Sooner Orlando makes a move, the more they can get in return..Last thing Orlando wants is the Nets and Bulls go half way through next season having a good season and feeling they don't need to trade for him right now and rather wait till the summer..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Eh, I dunno what's going to happen. The only thing I'm sure about is that Orlando's going to do whatever it takes to try to satisfy him to the extent to where he stays. There will be big roster changes, and I'm hoping Dwight sees that Orlando is trying to appeal to his preferences.

People keep comparing to the Melo situation, but it's not very similar at all. Carmelo was vocal about his desire to leave the Nuggets and that he wanted to be in New York, while Dwight has reaffirmed his desire to stay in Orlando multiple times, but also stated that he's going to do whatever is best for him and his chances to win a championship. I mean, everyone's saying to trade him and making up ridiculous scenarios, but it's not nearly that simple.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> That's a poor trade for the Lakers.


Why?

Bynum is injury prone and Walton isn't needed. Gasol is great but Howard is younger and more dominate. Orlando would probably want anyone that gets Howard to take Peja or Arenas as well though.

I think Chicago should package Noah with Asik and Brewer to see if Orlando would take it. They would probably have to give up Deng or Gibson though which may be to much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Noah, Asik & Brewer for Dwight? That's worse than Monta, Udoh and Biedrins. Brewer is useless, Asik is useless and Noah is massively overrated. They have few attractive trade assets. I'd rather have Bynum than Noah, anyway.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Why?
> 
> Bynum is injury prone and Walton isn't needed. Gasol is great but Howard is younger and more dominate. Orlando would probably want anyone that gets Howard to take Peja or Arenas as well though.
> 
> I think Chicago should package Noah with Asik and Brewer to see if Orlando would take it. They would probably have to give up Deng or Gibson though which may be to much.


I can't believe I'm answering this but Bynum is the second best center in basketball. Gasol is an all-star.

No way Orlando accepts that proposed offer from Chicago. Need more than that.

And as a Bulls' fan, I don't know how I feel about trading 3-4 pieces + draft picks for Howard.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I can't believe I'm answering this but Bynum is the second best center in basketball. Gasol is an all-star.
> 
> No way Orlando accepts that proposed offer from Chicago. Need more than that.
> 
> And as a Bulls' fan, I don't know how I feel about trading 3-4 pieces + draft picks for Howard.


Bynum is not the second best center in the NBA even when he is healthy. I would take Noah, Perkins and Chandler over Bynum.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

howard/arenas for gasol/bynum
howard/bass/duhon for noah/boozer/brewer


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> howard/arenas for gasol/bynum
> howard/bass/duhon for noah/boozer/brewer


Chicago needs another scorer, it is as simple as that. Although I am sure Howard will never play in a Bulls uniform, I haven't ever really considered it.

People are really going to start packing superstars onto one team as the Heat did. Although they failed to win what mattered, the system of relief for the 'Big 3' was what got them to the NBA Finals. But what I think we are going to fail to see it superstars playing in 'desperate clutch' always thinking they have relief.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Howard prefers to either stay in Orlando, or go to the Nets, Bulls or Mavs...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Near™;9850925 said:


> People are really going to start packing superstars onto one team as the Heat did. Although they failed to win what mattered, the system of relief for the 'Big 3' was what got them to the NBA Finals. But what I think we are going to fail to see it superstars playing in 'desperate clutch' always thinking they have relief.


thats what the new CBA is partially about, keeping teams from being able to stack superstar upon superstar and making it harder for them to just jump the ship.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I think teams have a better chance of current success with one big scorer and some clutch veterans around them. I think that system works better than the whole 'super' team idea.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> thats what the new CBA is partially about, keeping teams from being able to stack superstar upon superstar and making it harder for them to just jump the ship.


I know a bit about the CBA. As long as salaries don't become 'just a number' like the MLB treats it, I think we will we sticking to the NBA.

Though a possible lockout could drop the major ratings-high that the NBA is riding, I highly doubt it could be a viable change.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Bynum is not the second best center in the NBA even when he is healthy. I would take Noah, Perkins and Chandler over Bynum.


Well, I don't know how to reply to that...

I'm a Bulls' fanatic but Noah isn't in Bynum's league. Perkins wasn't even the go-to-guy in the 4th for big men, actually, Nick Collison played over him a lot. And Chandler isn't an offensive presence and one dimensional.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> howard/arenas for gasol/bynum
> howard/bass/duhon for noah/boozer/brewer


Nah on the laker side ,because as a laker fan Arenas is a decent option at point guard but he can ball-hog just like Kobe so that can create problems and two Gasol is a top 15 power forward I don't know if Dwight worth loosing both bigmen.

As for the Bull deal I would probably pull the trigger. Simply because Dwight is better option then both Noah(who dosent score a lot of points) and Boozer(Who disappears at times and has injury problems). Plus Bass who is probably a tier below boozer, can be a decent power-forward.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Bynum is not the second best center in the NBA even when he is healthy. I would take Noah, Perkins and Chandler over Bynum.


You'd take 3 guys with extremely mediocre offensive capabilities over a fantastic all-around C in Bynum? With Yao's career basically over, Bynum is _clearly_ the 2nd best C in the league.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Dark Church said:


> Bynum is not the second best center in the NBA even when he is healthy. I would take Noah, Perkins and Chandler over Bynum.


I'd put Nene over all 3 of them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> Nah on the laker side ,because as a laker fan Arenas is a decent option at point guard but he can ball-hog just like Kobe so that can create problems and two Gasol is a top 15 power forward I don't know if Dwight worth loosing both bigmen.
> 
> As for the Bull deal I would probably pull the trigger. Simply because Dwight is better option then both Noah(who dosent score a lot of points) and Boozer(Who disappears at times and has injury problems). Plus Bass who is probably a tier below boozer, can be a decent power-forward.


Top 15 PF? You guys underrate Pau so much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Only guys I'd put above Pau are Dirk and perhaps Josh Smith. Although with the way Blake played this year he's definitely approaching. Before I put Love ahead of him I wanna see him keep up what he did this year. I also still love KG but I understand he's aging and Pau is above him.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

top 15 in the NBA is basically worthless to say, thats not even that special. that means he's anywhere from one of the best to completely average among starting power forwards. 

Bynum is the 2nd best Center in the league, and i think for the most he's even been underperforming. his health is an issue though.

i'd rather have Brook Lopez than a lot of the guys mentioned above this post. needs a bit more work on defense and rebounding, but his offense is polished as shit and he can prove to be a real game changer in the future.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't know if I'd put Bynum above Horford. Might be overrating Al but I think he goes unmentioned as a very strong C sometimes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Only guys I'd put above Pau are Dirk and perhaps Josh Smith. Although with the way Blake played this year he's definitely approaching. Before I put Love ahead of him I wanna see him keep up what he did this year. I also still love KG but I understand he's aging and Pau is above him.


Agreed with Dirk. If I had to rank the best PF's in the NBA (I know subjectivity is involved so bare with me):

1. Dirk
2. Aldridge
3. Pau
4. Amare
5. Randolph

2 & 3 can be reversed. I think LaMarcus outplayed Pau this year but Pau has more of a track record and is a more decorated big man.

Also, I like Brook Lopez but he doesn't do much else for you besides score the ball. 6 RPG is ridiculous for a guy as big as him. He is exposed in the pick n roll quite consistently, too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Agreed with Dirk. If I had to rank the best PF's in the NBA (I know subjectivity is involved so bare with me):
> 
> 1. Dirk
> 2. Aldridge
> ...


Can't believe I forgot about Aldridge. I hadn't seen much of him until this year but I love the way he plays.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Gasol is great but he isn't better then Amare and after the playoffs Randolph is gaining ground and quick. I also may despise Miami but Bosh is a pretty good PF,


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Chris Bosh back in '06 I'd agree but I think he's fallen off the top tier.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As far as the Gasols go, I'd probably take Marc over Pau at this point. Memphis has a very promising future.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> As far as the Gasols go, I'd probably take Marc over Pau at this point. Memphis has a very promising future.


I agree.

In some other transaction news for the day.

- The Knicks & Wolves are discussing a Jonny Flynn/Toney Douglas swap which will also involve some draft picks and maybe some scrub filler.
- The Suns are on the verge of a buyout of Vince Carter.

1. I don't why the Knicks would trade Douglas, he's got tons of potential plus he's already better than Jonny Flynn. I feel like they're downgrading. And for Minny, they already have 4 PG's on contract, if I were in their shoes I would be trying to trade for any position other than that. Some could say hey you're a hypocrite didn't the Celtics at one point have Rondo, Nate Robinson, Delonte, & Avery Bradley? Yeah but the drop off in talent from Rondo to Nate & Delonte can tell you why it was so different.
2. I honestly think Vince should become what Shawn Marion is today. Not necessarily talent-wise but a veteran role player coming off the bench but is more than able to fill a starting role. But if he does go somewhere where he's a starter, I think he should be a 3rd or sometimes 4th option, just anywhere where he wouldn't be the go to guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Agreed about Carter. Clearly not the player he used to be but still wants to be. He'd make a good 6th man and help as a veteran lead a young team to the playoffs.

I'd actually put Douglas and Flynn at about the same level, imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I'm not really sure which of the two is the better player, but it appears that New York wants a true young PG to develop. Toney Douglas doesn't really have the capability to be a true PG in the NBA, while Flynn has shown potential to play PG and run an offense (Triangle in Minnesota). Douglas is a pretty good scorer and could have potential playing off ball with Rubio at point. 

@ Notorious: Telfair's contract is up, so they'd only have 3 PGs. Not like it really makes a difference, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Watch Cleveland draft Derrick Williams then they have to draft Kyrie by default.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's been talk of Cleveland drafting Williams at number 1 and Brandon Knight at 4, which would also be a good route. I'm not really sure which is better though, Kanter and Irving or Knight and Williams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Am I the only person who thinks Kanter will be a bust?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I've never seen the guy play, so I have no clue. Same goes for all of the Euros (Biyombo, Valenciunas, etc...)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I saw Biyombo play in the 2011 Nike Hoop Summit and he had I think 12 points, 12 rebounds, and 10 blocks I think. That's where he got a lot of attention at.

I'm watching the 2010 Nike Hoop Summit since there isn't shit else on TV and Kanter is playing good, he's showing some pretty good post moves, maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure which of the two is the better player, but it appears that New York wants a true young PG to develop. Toney Douglas doesn't really have the capability to be a true PG in the NBA, while Flynn has shown potential to play PG and run an offense (Triangle in Minnesota). Douglas is a pretty good scorer and could have potential playing off ball with Rubio at point.
> 
> @ Notorious: Telfair's contract is up, so they'd only have 3 PGs. Not like it really makes a difference, though.


I really think it would have been a good idea to run with Chauncey for at least two more years if viable.

Training a man to run an offense, and better yet, getting four other players to accept it is a hell of a task.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

They're clearly going to have Chauncey as their starting PG, but they may be bringing Flynn in to learn from Billups and take over a couple years down the road. The Knicks certainly aren't going to plug him in as their starter from day one.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

SORRY if already posted, but apparently, the Lakers are up to offer Bynum and LO for Dwight. Of course, they'd probably try to dump arenas or turkgulu's horrible contracts on us, but still, that's the price you pay to get Dwight friggin howard!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ He thinks the Lakers are getting Dwight Howard


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

LOL Bynum and Lamar Odom for Dwight. 

even if in some warped universe the Lakers stood a chance of trading for Dwight Howard, there's no way the trade happens without both Bynum and Gasol.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rumors are going around that the Lakers may trade Gasol to Minnesota for Kevin Love and the #2 pick in the draft. If I were a Laker fan I would want this trade for sure. They could get Love and Derrick Williams or they could draft a PG which is clearly a weakness for them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ horrible trade for the Lakers. Kevin Love couldn't hold Gasol's jock strap.

And in regards to Flynn... he was a Syracuse alum. Played that huge game against UConn that went 3 or 5 OT's (not sure which of the two?). I think he'll be compelled to perform. He wanted out of Minnesota and was adament all season long on being traded.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

As long as Jerry West isn't asked for his opinion by any of Minnesota's upper management, I don't think the trade will happen..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> ^ horrible trade for the Lakers. Kevin Love couldn't hold Gasol's jock strap.
> 
> And in regards to Flynn... he was a Syracuse alum. Played that huge game against UConn that went 3 or 5 OT's (not sure which of the two?). I think he'll be compelled to perform. He wanted out of Minnesota and was adament all season long on being traded.


Though Love isn't at Pau's level YET, he would provide us with a good future along with Williams. Williams is 20, Love 22, and Bynum is 24(I think or 25 can't remember.) Or we could also get Knight and potentially have a PG that could setup Kobe. I really don't think they would ever give us Love and the pick for Pau though because it doesn't make any sense for them.

I would prefer that over giving two of our big men for Howard and a terrible contract that may win us a championship or just completely ruin our team in terms of depth.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Though Love isn't at Pau's level YET, he would provide us with a good future along with Williams. Williams is 20, Love 22, and Bynum is 24(I think or 25 can't remember.) Or we could also get Knight and potentially have a PG that could setup Kobe. I really don't think they would ever give us Love and the pick for Pau though because it doesn't make any sense for them.
> 
> I would prefer that over giving two of our big men for Howard and a terrible contract that may win us a championship or just completely ruin our team in terms of depth.


Youth is the only plus side to that trade but Love will never reach the success Pau reached or will continue to reach. To me, Love is a really good third option who, quite frankly, wont establish an offensive game like Pau. Clearly can't build a team around him. He's not a franchise player. I would say Pau is closer to that than Love.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Knicks are offering the Kings Toney Douglas and some cash for Omri Casspi. Some draft picks are involved too.

The Knicks are trying to move up to draft Jimmer Fredette (who also has said that he wants to play for NY) so them moving Douglas is a good move and Casspi would also be a solid guy coming off the bench to backup either Landry Fields or Melo. I would do this trade.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure Kings also want Fredette as their PG, so this trade won't happen unless they really want to have Douglas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

So, Enes Kanter thinks Enes Kanter has the post moves of Pau Gasol, shot of Dirk Nowitzki and toughness of Dwight Howard. Keep tellin' yourself that, buddy.

Apparently he's a fan of WWE and has an Undertaker gimmick, too. Interesting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm pretty sure Kings also want Fredette as their PG, so this trade won't happen unless they really want to have Douglas


Or unless the Kings want to draft someone like Kawhi Leonard.



WWF said:


> So, Enes Kanter thinks Enes Kanter has the post moves of Pau Gasol, shot of Dirk Nowitzki and toughness of Dwight Howard. Keep tellin' yourself that, buddy.
> 
> Apparently he's a fan of WWE and has an Undertaker gimmick, too. Interesting.


He doesn't suck but he's going a little overboard.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

how do people know he doesn't suck?

frankly, i could see him being a massive bust.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's too many Euros in this draft and players I have little knowledge of. I feel so uneducated, which normally isn't the case. Maybe if Orlando had a pick I'd be doing some research, but they don't, so I haven't really cared. I have random 'feelings' about playrs though, and I feel that Kyrie will be a solid PG throughout his career (Devin Harris) and I can see Williams being pretty average.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I like that Vasily dude out of all the Europeans.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Should be dually noted that I haven't the slightest clue who any of these guys are either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The only thing I know of any of 'em is that Biyombo is supposed to be a defensive and rebounding phenom. Sounds like Camby.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I like Valanciunas and I know he isn't European but Bismack Biyombo is my favorite international player this year. This guy is a machine on D, on offense he seems a little uncoordinated but it's only simple stuff that can easily be worked on. There's multiple teams who've tried to trade up in the draft so they can draft him although from what I've heard the Raptors are the frontrunners to get him. His stock especially rose when he made Austin Rivers his little bitch at the Nike Hoop Summit this year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

_Yahoo.com_



> The Atlanta Hawks have started to gauge trade interest on forward Josh Smith(notes), and Smith isn’t adverse to ending his seven-year stay with his hometown team, league sources told Yahoo! Sports on Monday.
> 
> Smith hasn’t requested a trade, but has privately told league friends that the Boston Celtics, New Jersey Nets, Houston Rockets and Orlando Magic are his preferred destinations should the Hawks decide to move him.
> 
> ...


He has a big contract too if I remember so it's gonna be hard to move him..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He and Iggy were among the players on Dwight's short list, and Orlando has been linked to both, and I really hope they swing a deal for one of 'em. Or both.

Smith only has 2 years left on his contract, so it's not really crippling.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

i want the Magic in no way associated with an Iggy trade, because the only thing we're getting out of that is a Hedo contract that expires in two years, and i'd rather not watch my team suck another two years. i'd much rather have balding injury-prone Kaman or the overrated Monta Ellis. i'd rather have just Iggy, tbh. 

none of those teams listed really have any pieces that i could see making something happen.

no surprise that the Hawks are making a move though, or at least looking to. like i mentioned a few pages back, they built up a team that was supposedly the best they could get, and it wasn't good enough. and Joe Johnson has an enormous contract, and they should keep Teague and build with him, so really their only options were Horford and Smith. a great Center is hard to find so i guess that leaves Smith.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Joe Johnson had made it to that next tier of players I think the Hawks could've been huge. Back a couple years ago they were looking amazing with a still solid Bibby, Johnson, Crawford, Smith & Horford. Plus a decent bench behind Crawford. I think a couple extra role players and they would've been legitimate contenders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Minnesota seems intent on keeping the #2 draft pick.

They've rejected a trade offer from Indiana for Roy Hibbert and the 15th pick in the draft. I don't think that's really a good offer but unless Indy planned on moving Danny Granger I don't know why they would make that trade. D-Will has already said that he doesn't wanna play PF and he's already too small to play PF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Update on CBA negotiations:


KBerg_CBS Ken Berger said:


> Stern says cap "target" is $62 million per team, with a max above that to allow for exceptions such as the Bird exception." #NBA





KBerg_CBS Ken Berger said:


> Stern: Proposal also included "flex cap," with a max that could be exceeded and a minimum. #NBA





alanhahn Alan Hahn said:


> Stern says league offered "flex cap" system, and guaranteed players at least $2B in salaries for life of 10 year deal.





NYPost_Berman Marc Berman said:


> Stern says made "very significant" counter with "flex cap." Players said see you friday, according to commish.





WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> Stern: NBA proposed a targeted $62 million cap. As far as league's best offer? "It's all out there." Wouldn't call it "final" though.


It looks like the owners seem to be caving in. Also looks to be doing a lot better than the NFL one.

They have another meeting on Friday and if everything's goes as great as it went today then we won't have a lockout at all.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Looks like the ridiculous salaries will live on.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Horford would probably play the 4. Vastly undersized Center, more appropriately positioned at PF.

I think it's a good idea to move Smith rather than Al Horford. Teague and Horford is a good nucleus.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I keep seeing in some mock drafts that they expect the Kings to take Jimmer Fredette, if that were to happen id be very happy, that would be a 3rd bonified scorer to go along with Tyreke & Cuz & hopefully get a veteran PG since Beno doesnt dish out the assists like a true PG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Alcoholic said:


> Looks like the ridiculous salaries will live on.



Ridiculous salaries will only live on if the GMs are stupid enough to pay them. That is their own responsibility to know who to pay and how much, not the players. Some players also deserve their ridiculous salaries because they bring in the viewers, players like Lebron, Kobe, Howard, Wade, and other entertainers that keep you watching actually do deserve the money they get; Rashard Lewis and those other bums certainly do not.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



InYourFace said:


> I keep seeing in some mock drafts that they expect the Kings to take Jimmer Fredette, if that were to happen id be very happy, that would be a 3rd bonified scorer to go along with Tyreke & Cuz & hopefully get a veteran PG since Beno doesnt dish out the assists like a true PG.


Rumors are the Kings may trade the #7 pick to Denver for Felton and the #22 pick in the draft. Makes sense. Jimmer wouldn't fit in Sacramento, anyway.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

That's funny cause for the entire playoffs in the year the Magic advanced to the finals, Rashard looked elite. He caused fits for opponents - nobody could match up to his versatility. Then he was suspended for PED's the following season and fell into oblivion.

It was a very strange demise. Lewis literally went from a first class PF to bottom half of the league the following season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ridiculous salaries will only live on if the GMs are stupid enough to pay them. That is their own responsibility to know who to pay and how much, not the players. Some players also deserve their ridiculous salaries because they bring in the viewers, players like Lebron, Kobe, Howard, Wade, and other entertainers that keep you watching actually do deserve the money they get; Rashard Lewis and those other bums certainly do not.


Exactly. Extremely overpaid guys like Rashard Lewis, Gilbert Arenas, & Andrei Kirilenko come due to GM's seeing them play great for one season and then giving them 5 or 6 year big money contract. Same thing happened for David Lee with Golden State.



WWF said:


> Rumors are the Kings may trade the #7 pick to Denver for Felton and the #22 pick in the draft. Makes sense. Jimmer wouldn't fit in Sacramento, anyway.


I think that trade makes sense. The Kings get a PG who I think could fit right in with Reke and Cousins (And Thornton if he resigns but I doubt it) adding to the fact that in Denver they could solidify Lawson as their PG with him no longer having to share minutes with Felton and Jimmer would be a good backup PG for Ty.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Kings should've never drafted Evans in the 1st place..Drafted him to be the point guard then him and Martin really werent seeing eye to eye on the court so Martin gets traded and now they're looking for a legit PG to draft but will likely find themselves drafting a shooting guard in a point guards body...All bad, and Kings can only blame themselves


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Kings should've never drafted Evans in the 1st place..Drafted him to be the point guard then him and Martin really werent seeing eye to eye on the court so Martin gets traded and now they're looking for a legit PG to draft but will likely find themselves drafting a shooting guard in a point guards body...All bad, and Kings can only blame themselves


pretty much. the thing is theres not a lot true PG Left anymore. A lot of players are now using the hybrid style of play. I wounder if they would be better off just teaching tyreeke how to play the PG postion because he just might be the best option unless they can find a true point guard some where.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

The Spurs have put Tony Parker on the trading block for a top 5 pick in the draft. I'm not surprised that they're trying to rebuild and they're using Parker as trade bait but I am surprised they would use this draft since it's probably the weakest one since 2000.

And on other things, is anyone else rooting for Ricky Rubio to win ROY so that three players from the same draft class can win ROY three years in a row?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Should get rid of Duncan and Ginobil before Parker. Tony still has game.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Should get rid of Duncan and Ginobil before Parker. Tony still has game.



I think all 3 have a good chance to retire as spurs. Although if anything I have a feeling that they might get VC or somebody like that before they trade any body from their core before the all star break.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Duncan's there until he retires. Parker is the better trade bait out the 3 I think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

There's no way they get rid of Duncan or Ginobili. Duncan's the greatest Spur of all-time, been there for 14 years, all of the accomplishments he's had there, what he's done for the city, there's no way Duncan is traded because Duncan won't leave for another team.

Ginobili's the best player on the team as of now so why would they get rid of him? Of the big 3 Parker is the only one who I can see being dealt and he's the one I can see getting the most offers from other teams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Spurs have put Tony Parker on the trading block for a top 5 pick in the draft. I'm not surprised that they're trying to rebuild and they're using Parker as trade bait but I am surprised they would use this draft since it's probably the weakest one since 2000.


I don't see any of them doing that, especially with the plethora of young PGs available in the draft.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

if a team needs a point guard, and they have a top five pick.....why not just draft one of them.

rumor makes no sense. Tony Parker has a few years left in his prime, sure, but i don't see any of these teams with top five picks playoff ready in the next year or anything.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Spurs have their replacement for Parker(George Hill)..What they should do is hope to throw in Jefferson too and get some scoring in return..But I don't think anyone would take Parker if Jefferson is thrown in though, but Spurs should still shop both guys


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



> Rumors are the Kings may trade the #7 pick to Denver for Felton and the #22 pick in the draft. Makes sense. Jimmer wouldn't fit in Sacramento, anyway.


Would not be opposed to that, but they GOTTA resign Marcus Thornton, he is a machine!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> if a team needs a point guard, and they have a top five pick.....why not just draft one of them.
> 
> rumor makes no sense. Tony Parker has a few years left in his prime, sure, but i don't see any of these teams with top five picks playoff ready in the next year or anything.


Three PGs are going in the top 5, anyways. Irving to the Cavs, Brandon Knight to the Jazz, and Walker to the Raptors. Of course the last two could be a toss up, but we will see. 

Regardless, this draft overall is pretty disappointing. We can debate Irving all we want, but this draft is rather insignificant to most.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I don't see how people are saying this draft is bad, it's honestly better than last years. I think some teams only need 1 good player out of this draft to make an impact the upcoming season, for example Bucks just need a shooter, Raptors just need a top defensive player, Warriors need a top defensive player and they'll be amazing, etc.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Raptor's draft pick and which team Fredette gets drafted to because I honestly think he'll make a major impact in the NBA, shooting wise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

@Canadian: Exactly. This draft is really not as bad as everyone makes it out to be and I think it's way better than the 2010 draft.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> I don't see how people are saying this draft is bad, it's honestly better than last years. I think some teams only need 1 good player out of this draft to make an impact the upcoming season, for example Bucks just need a shooter, Raptors just need a top defensive player, Warriors need a top defensive player and they'll be amazing, etc.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the Raptor's draft pick and which team Fredette gets drafted to because I honestly think he'll make a major impact in the NBA, shooting wise.


Fredette is not going to make a major impact anywhere. He isn't going to be able to pull the same shit in the NBA. He was constantly double/triple teamed in his senior year and he used that to open up the rest of his team. 

Fredette was a great NCAA Player, without a doubt. I just don't see him transitioning to the NBA well. 

Don't get me wrong, I want to see him succeed, I just have so many doubts.

And I agree, while it is much better than the 2010 draft, it just isn't what the NBA Draft use to be.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I see Jimmer being similar to Redick. Both were big-time NCAA scorers who were/will be drafted high, but have questions about athleticism and defense. I don't think Jimmer will disappear like Redick did for a few years, but I certainly don't envision him averaging more than 15 PPG at any point in his career.

Chad Ford just called Enes Kanter a "crapshoot"


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

just because last year's draft was worse, that doesn't make this draft very good. this draft, compared to most, pales in comparison.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Serge Ibaka is gonna play for the Spanish National Team in the Olympics so they'll have a frontcourt of Pau & Marc and Serge.

That's a pretty good frontcourt for an Olympic team but I won't be worried about Team USA if D. Howard plays.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Rumor is that Gar Forman is talking to the Warriors about swapping a 1st and a 2nd round draft pick, Carlos Boozer, and Rasual Butler for Monta Ellis. Sources say it's nothing serious but both teams are interested in exploring the principle of the trade - Boozer for Ellis.

Don't know how I'd feel if it happened (which it probably wont). I guess indifferent.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I see Jimmer being similar to Redick. Both were big-time NCAA scorers who were/will be drafted high, but have questions about athleticism and defense. I don't think Jimmer will disappear like Redick did for a few years, but I certainly don't envision him averaging more than 15 PPG at any point in his career.
> 
> Chad Ford just called Enes Kanter a "crapshoot"


The Reddick/Jimmer is a pretty good comparison. TBH This whole draft is "crapshoot" IMO. I'm not sold on Irving as being a no.1 pick caliber of player and really there is nobody who I would consider a franchise changer in this draft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Anytime a guy is going number 1 and has only played in about 12 games due to injury, I think it says alot about the lack of talent in college, not how superior he is to everyone else..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Rumor is that Gar Forman is talking to the Warriors about swapping a 1st and a 2nd round draft pick, Carlos Boozer, and Rasual Butler for Monta Ellis. Sources say it's nothing serious but both teams are interested in exploring the principle of the trade - Boozer for Ellis.
> 
> Don't know how I'd feel if it happened (which it probably wont). I guess indifferent.


Does Golden State insist on having the softest front line in the NBA? Lee and Boozer? C'mon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Rumor is that Gar Forman is talking to the Warriors about swapping a 1st and a 2nd round draft pick, Carlos Boozer, and Rasual Butler for Monta Ellis. Sources say it's nothing serious but both teams are interested in exploring the principle of the trade - Boozer for Ellis.
> 
> Don't know how I'd feel if it happened (which it probably wont). I guess indifferent.


It's a loss for both teams.

The Bulls would have the worst defensive backcourt in the league and the Warriors would have the softest frontcourt in the league.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> It's a loss for both teams.
> 
> The Bulls would have the worst defensive backcourt in the league and the Warriors would have the softest frontcourt in the league.


Pretty much especially when the bulls can get a rental like an older Vince carter with a possible MLE price tag(If still in the bargaining agreement)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> Pretty much especially when they get a rental like an older Vince carter with a possible MLE price tag(If still in the bargaining agreement)


The new CBA will still have an MLE just the amount paid may be lower.

http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/30186974

It's legit. The Hawks are trying to trade Josh Smith to the Magic. The trade that's reported to have been tossed around a lot is Smith & Hinrich for Jameer & filler. If that trade goes down Orlando will have the hands-down best defensive frontcourt in the league, and if they get the right pieces around D-12 & Smith, then I like their chances at getting to the Finals. Also if that trade goes down, they have a better chance of keeping Dwight since they will be a much better team and they have a better chance at beating Miami, Chicago, & Boston adding to the fact that IIRC D12 & J-Smoov are best friends.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'd fap vigorously if this happens. I didn't know about Hinrich though, which makes it even better. They need to get Smith, Iggy or some other solid player that Dwight likes to keep him around, and the team realizes that. Smoove and Dwight's inside D would be fucking amazing, especially Smith's help D.

downside is, I love Jameer, but sacrifices have to be made. Oh well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If that happens and Otis Smith surrounds them with the right pieces I think Orlando has a good chance of winning their division over Miami. Like I said the frontcourt defense on that team would be ridiculous and a solid PG running the team like Hinrich makes it even better.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

Hawks dont need Nelson..Teague has shown that he is the Hawks starting point guard...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ What has he ever shown? That he couldn't beat out Mike fucking Bibby for playing time?

I agree. LeBron would be forced to take a ton of jumpers, which as we've seen, is the key to beat Miami. They hae no inside presence either, which helps even more. I'm excited for the possibility, but I'm trying not to get ahead of myself. Otis has lost my confidence, but he could earn it back with this. Retain J-Rich and Clark (I love Earl Clark. Makes the most of his playing time and works harder than anyone on the team) and sign a FA C, preferably Foster or Kwame. That's a solid team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

He had a very good series against the Bulls..No reason to put that guy back on the bench..Hawks can build with him as their starter


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I still don't think ORL would have enough to contend but it's a good start. Need some outside scorers...

And Teague > Nelson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

If Jameer went to Atlanta he'd probably start but Teague would still get a lot of PT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I still don't think ORL would have enough to contend but it's a good start. Need some outside scorers...
> 
> And Teague > Nelson.


They have outside scorers, but they are probably the most inconsistent outside scorers in the league. I love J-Rich though and believe he will be their best perimeter player next year if Nelson is traded. And Smith alongside Dwight would basically be a complete shutdown in the paint.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

^ J-Rich is a free agent and I have no idea if he will be back. I hope so though, don't have much confidence in Redick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Discussion Thread*

I'm not going to create an offseason thread. Yet. 

So, draft talk goes here.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

weakest draft of all time yo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Nope nothing will ever beat 2000.

2000 top 10 picks:
1. Kenyon Martin
2. Stromile Swift
3. Darius Miles
4. Marcus Fizer
5. Mike Miller
6. DerMarr Johnson
7. Chris Mihm
8. Jamal Crawford
9. Joel Przybilla
10. Keyon Dooling

The best player to come out of that draft was Michael Redd and he was a late 2nd round pick.

3 players have made the ASG out of that class, 3 combined ASG appearances, 1 All-NBA appearance. fpalm


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Kenyon Martin, my favorite college player of my time 

first 4-5 seasons, Kenyon was a beast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Injuries fucked him up. He hasn't been the same since like 05 or 06 or whenever he injured his knee.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Nope nothing will ever beat 2000.
> 
> 2000 top 10 picks:
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> ...


That was a pretty week class but to be fair if Miles would of stayed healthy and Sterling wouldnt of been been A idiot, That free lunch bunch Clipper squad could of been special.Granted They probably wernt thouching the 3-peat laker squad or the spurs but they could of probably contnded in the future.(DAPS The headband real quick) Kayon got screwed by injurys too. In his day dude was scary when he was running with j-kidd and the nets.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

K-Mart still has Trina. SHE A BAD BITCH


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> K-Mart still has Trina. SHE A BAD BITCH


breh I thought she left him and he had to get that lip tattoo laysered off.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Oh? :lmao

See, I don't keep up with pop culture. I deceptively sound like I know what I'm talking about as far as gossip though, or at least try to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Nah from what I've heard a bunch of people say on Twitter & Facebook, they got back together and he might've knocked her up but I've always thought it's hilarious when a guy gets his girlfriend or girl gets her boyfriend's name or something dedicated to them tattoo'd and then they break up.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah from what I've heard a bunch of people say on Twitter & Facebook, they got back together and he might've knocked her up but I've always thought it's hilarious when a guy gets his girlfriend or girl gets her boyfriend's name or something dedicated to them tattoo'd and then they break up.


Well if thats the case she won ...and we might have seen/heard the last from the baddest Bitch..lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Anyone buying the possibility of Kyrie Irving being a better #1 pick than John Wall? Interested in seeing what the Wizards do at 6, too. Wall, Crawford, and McGee all have high stocks. They need another scorer, preferably inside.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

i'm deceptively quick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Anyone buying the possibility of Kyrie Irving being a better #1 pick than John Wall? Interested in seeing what the Wizards do at 6, too. Wall, Crawford, and McGee all have high stocks. They need another scorer, preferably inside.


I am, I thought about that earlier this week when the NBA played a video of him and Wall together at the draft lottery. I think the Wizards will select a big, I heard they want to trade up to get Kanter but idk.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Jordan Crawford will be one of the top SG's in the game in the years to come.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

This may be worse than the 2000 draft...I don't see anyone having the career Kenyon Martin has(Starter for 10 years) let alone a all-star career


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

@Notorious: Kanter will be gone in the first 4. I think he goes #4 to Cleveland. Utah has Favors, Jefferson, Okur, Milsap (reportedly will be traded) - could use another big man but I assume they want to play Favors as he was the main chip in NJ's package (along with the draft picks). Also, what in the hell was Utah thinking? Portland offered 5 years, 40 mil for Milsap as a restricted free agent a year or two back. They match the offer and are now keen on getting rid of him. Nice management.

Minnesota have a glaring need for Kanter but I don't think they can live with passing on Williams. Cleveland would love for him to fall into their laps at 4. Hickson, Varajeo, Kanter is a nice start up front - though I don't necessarily think Hickson is as good as people make him out to be.

And I think Kyrie may be a better pure PG than Wall, too. Wall will be the more dynamic player (obviously). But if Kanter falls to WASH, where do you put McGee? I know they don't have much at the 4, Blatche and Yi last year, but can you play both McGee and Kanter?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> This may be worse than the 2000 draft...I don't see anyone having the career Kenyon Martin has(Starter for 10 years) let alone a all-star career


Are we forgetting the fact that Mike Miller was their ROY?

Kenyon Martin having an All-Star career? One ASG and a career average of 13.5 PPG & 7.2 RPG doesn't look like it.

Only 5 players in the top 15 of that draft are still in the league.



Father Flex said:


> @Notorious: Kanter will be gone in the first 4. I think he goes #4 to Cleveland. Utah has Favors, Jefferson, Okur, Milsap (reportedly will be traded) - could use another big man but I assume they want to play Favors as he was the main chip in NJ's package (along with the draft picks). Also, what in the hell was Utah thinking? Portland offered 5 years, 40 mil for Milsap as a restricted free agent a year or two back. They match the offer and are now keen on getting rid of him. Nice management.


No doubt that I think Cleveland will pick Kanter at #4 but I was just saying that that's who Washington was going after.



> Minnesota have a glaring need for Kanter but I don't think they can live with passing on Williams. Cleveland would love for him to fall into their laps at 4. Hickson, Varajeo, Kanter is a nice start up front - though I don't necessarily think Hickson is as good as people make him out to be.
> 
> And I think Kyrie may be a better pure PG than Wall, too. Wall will be the more dynamic player (obviously). *But if Kanter falls to WASH, where do you put McGee? I know they don't have much at the 4, Blatche and Yi last year, but can you play both McGee and Kanter?*


They'll probably try to trade him or they'll turn him into their 6 man if Nick Young signs somewhere else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> This may be worse than the 2000 draft...I don't see anyone having the career Kenyon Martin has(Starter for 10 years) let alone a all-star career


You must think very little of Irving and Williams because I think they both can potentially have great careers, depending where they end up. They both could turn out busts obviously, with Irving having almost nothing to work with in Cleveland and Williams having to possibly go to Timberwolves where he has no chance of starting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

This Orlando radio station named AM740 is reportedly confirming the Orlando trade. Don't really believe them but this is what they say the trade is:
Orlando receives Josh Smith & Kirk Hinrich
Atlanta receives Ryan Anderson, Andre Miller, Chris Duhon, & Marcus Camby
Portland receives Jameer Nelson & Daniel Orton

Like I said I doubt it's true but wanted to get you guys thoughts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Oh God, I hope it's true. That's very good for all teams. Horford could finally be moved to PF as well, assuming Camby doesn't retire.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Yeah I think it's good for both teams.

Orlando gets the best defensive frontcourt in the league, adding to the fact that Smith & D12 are best friends so there's no doubt they will have great chemistry together.

Atlanta gets a true C and they can finally move Horford to his rightful position at PF, and they can try to draft a SF like Tyler Honeycutt or Tobias Harris or Chandler Parsons to be their starting SF and bring Marvin off the bench.

And Portland gets what they wanted: a PG that can score.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I'm looking @ the salaries, and they don't match up.

Orlando gives up $14,650,101 - Takes in $20,600,000
Atlanta gives up $20,600,000 - Takes in $26,418,661
Portland gives up $20,674,060 - Takes in $8,905,560


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

some of you are sleeping on brandon knight and kemba walker tbh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I'm looking @ the salaries, and they don't match up.
> 
> Orlando gives up $14,650,101 - Takes in $20,600,000
> Atlanta gives up $20,600,000 - Takes in $26,418,661
> Portland gives up $20,674,060 - Takes in $8,905,560


Which is why I said I doubt it's true especially since a lot of other sources such as CBS & Yahoo sports are saying that the point of Atlanta doing the trade is to shed salary unless there's some other deals that will be made.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I like it for all teams involved. 

Atl - Miller will mentor Teague but Teague will see majority of the playing time, gives him an increased role. Camby lets Horford play at his natural position.

ORL - Defense in the back court in Hinrich, Smith is a good addition to encourage Howard to stay.

POR - Not sure. Nelson = Miller, imo. I guess Nelson is a much better defender and more capable of exploding for 15-20 in a quarter but statistics are relatively similar.



WWF said:


> I'm looking @ the salaries, and they don't match up.
> 
> Orlando gives up $14,650,101 - Takes in $20,600,000
> Atlanta gives up $20,600,000 - Takes in $26,418,661
> Portland gives up $20,674,060 - Takes in $8,905,560


I don't think that matters. As long as each team is under the cap, certain teams can take in more than others. For example, Sacramento can absorb all of Parker's 12.5 mil contract without sending any players to SA. Don't quote me on this cause I've been proven wrong before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I like it for all teams involved.
> 
> Atl - Miller will mentor Teague but Teague will see majority of the playing time, gives him an increased role. Camby lets Horford play at his natural position.
> 
> ...


Nah that's truth either they can take it all in or they'll just have to give up a little bit of filler but they can take up the majority of their contract.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> I don't think that matters. As long as each team is under the cap, certain teams can take in more than others. For example, Sacramento can absorb all of Parker's 12.5 mil contract without sending any players to SA. Don't quote me on this cause I've been proven wrong before.


All of the teams are over the cap. Orlando was 3rd in the league in salary last season I believe, only behind the Lakers and Mavericks. Why would the Hawks want to cut salary if they were under the cap? There are very few teams in the NBA that are under the cap.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> All of the teams are over the cap. Orlando was 3rd in the league in salary last season I believe, only behind the Lakers and Mavericks. Why would the Hawks want to cut salary if they were under the cap? There are very few teams in the NBA that are under the cap.


All those specifics I don't know but I'll take your word for it as I know you're an ORL fan. But, I don't know the percentages involved in this trade... however, as long as what you're giving up is 75% of what you take in... I think you can still go through with the trade (even if you're over the cap).

Who knows? I would like to see confirmation from a major media outlet first.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Are we forgetting the fact that Mike Miller was their ROY?
> 
> Kenyon Martin having an All-Star career? One ASG and a career average of 13.5 PPG & 7.2 RPG doesn't look like it.


you realize he listed Kenyon Martin, THEN said "let alone an All-Star career." he wasn't referring to Kenyon Martin at all. reading comprehension! he meant Kenyon Martin has been a solid starter for over a decade. 

Kenyon Martin also has the worst tattoos in the history of the NBA. that lip tattoo was disgraceful. 



Orlando Magic are ridiculously high over the cap, to speak upon that trade. i don't see how that would really work. they've been feeding on the hard cap for years. there's no way the Magic are allowed to take in THAT much more in their cap.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Actually, with Gortat's traded player exception, the trade is possible. Atlanta only has roughly $4.6 million in Childress and Crawford's TPE though, so if you take out Duhon (they don't want him), it'll all work.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Nope nothing will ever beat 2000.
> 
> 2000 top 10 picks:
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> ...


Horrid draft. And of course, the Bulls had picks 4 and 7. 

Marcus Fizer ... fucking terrible.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

it'd be quite the trade. i relatively like it for all teams, as with reasons mentioned above. seems to favor Orlando the most, although if Camby can give the Hawks a good year, and Horford can fill in at PF, who knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

anyone else other than that radio station reporting the trade?

i'll wait to see if it goes official before I look at it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

There's one thing though: Orlando has had headands banned for a while. What will Smoove do?! :shocked:

Anyway, you hear anything new on Iguodala? He's one of my favorite players, and I don't want to see him go to a bottom feeder.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Iguadala is pretty much a no in terms of a trade before or during the draft, at least that's what im gathering from Rod Thorn, 76ers President. we really have no interest in moving up. however, i did read a trade that apparently Iggy to Minnesota for the #2 was mentioned somewhere, but that sounds like bull.

the Kaman/Iguadala trade is the one that sounds most credible at this point, but who knows what will happen, considering the NBA's future.

i definitely think this is the year we trade him though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> anyone else other than that radio station reporting the trade?
> 
> i'll wait to see if it goes official before I look at it.


Well there's a lot of people saying that Smith & Hinrich will go to Orlando and Jameer will be traded but with other fillers involved but that one right there is the main one I'm hearing.



WWF said:


> There's one thing though: Orlando has had headands banned for a while. What will Smoove do?! :shocked:
> 
> Anyway, you hear anything new on Iguodala? He's one of my favorite players, and I don't want to see him go to a bottom feeder.


I think the 76ers GM or President came out and said that they won't trade him but the last trade rumor I heard was the Iggy/Kaman swap which would've benefitted LAC so much it would've been pathetic.

The Clippers starting lineup for 2011-12 could've been Mo/Gordon/Iggy/Griffin/Jordan, that's a pretty solid starting lineup and I think if healthy they could've definitely been competing for the #8 spot in the West but unfortunately we'll never know and the Clippers will continue to suck because they're the Clippers.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Ric Bucher reported just recently that Iggy for Lamar Odom and Luke Walton is out there.


we're gonna trade Iggy, we just won't do it till after the draft.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I heard some stuff earlier about an Odom/Iguodala swap, but I wouldn't look too much into it.

*Edit: *lulz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The only thing I heard about Odom is that the Lakers offered Minnesota Odom for the #2 pick and Minny rejected saying that the only way they'd give LA the #2 pick was if they got either Bynum or Gasol.

Edit: That Lamar Odom/Luke Walton for Iggy swap is one of the top trending topics on Twitter. That'd really fuck up Keeping Up With the Kardashians.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

:lmao Lakers trying to play Minny like idiots.

"here, give us your #2 pick, that you're going to use on a future forward who could be a potential star, and have our forward, who has already hit his peak and will give 14/7 for a few years while he slowly regresses." 

smooth moves.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

There are so many trade rumors going on right now before the Draft starts. Ric Bucher of ESPN reported of a trade of Lamar Odom and Luke Walton to Philadelphia for Andre Iguodala. I hope the Sixers DON'T take this trade because it will make them older. They still have Elton Brand to pay and play. I wouldn't take the trade even if the Lakers threw in Khloe Kardashian either.

There's rumors of the Kings trading for Tony Parker for their #7 pick. I'm not sure about his one. Parker is a good PG but I'm not sure if he's worth trading for. That is if Kemba Walker gets picked at #7 and does wonders for the Kings.
chronoxiong is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Damnit Timberwolves, why won't you just be stupid and give us what we want. 

Rawlin Odom could easily get 10 boards if he really put the effort into like the beginning of this season when he averaged around 10 or 11 for the first 2 months.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think Irvings overrated, I don't see him living up to the hype he has. I see Walker, Williams, Knight, Vesley & Fredette having great seasons after tonights draft though.. but it's half and half on Williams, or anyone that goes to the Timberwolves because they most likely won't start.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Damnit Timberwolves, why won't you just be stupid and give us what we want.
> 
> Rawlin Odom could easily get 10 boards if he really put the effort into like the beginning of this season when he averaged around 10 or 11 for the first 2 months.


don't see how him getting a few more rebounds makes him worth anything more. it'd still be a stupid trade, both for Minny and for Philly.

i also don't see him putting any extra effort in outside of LA on a team that won't see past the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> I think Irvings overrated, I don't see him living up to the hype he has. I see Walker, Williams, Knight, Vesley & Fredette having great seasons after tonights draft though.. but it's half and half on Williams, or anyone that goes to the Timberwolves because they most likely won't start.


This.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Chad Ford is breaking a major trade. Bobcats get 7th pick (have 7 & 9) & Maggette, Kings receive Salmons and 10th pick, Milwaukee 19, Stephen Jackson & Beno Udrih.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Wow now three teams have two lottery picks. This should make the draft pretty interesting and I wouldn't be surprised if another trade occurred as well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

and here's the story:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2011/news/story?id=6697545


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Just found out about that trade and was gonna post it here but Flex beat me to it.

My thoughts on all 3 teams

Bobcats: M.J. said that he wanted a scorer, sure he's not young but Maggette is a better scorer than Stephen Jackson and with the #7 and #9 picks, I think they'll probably pick Kawhi Leonard & Tristan Thompson which would be good for them.

Kings: Since they've acquired John Salmons, I'm thinking they won't try to resign Marcus Thornton with them already having Tyreke & Salmons. With the #10 pick I think it would be a good choice to draft Bismack Biyombo.

And I think the Bucks did ok with the trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So from what most people are reporting, this is what the order of the draft from 1-6 will most likely be:

1. Cleveland - Kyrie Irving
2. Minnesota - Derrick Williams
3. Utah - Enes Kanter
4. Cleveland - Jonas Valanciunas
5. Toronto - Brandon Knight
6. Washington - Jan Vesley


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Bucks getting Jackson is pretty solid for them, he can still score and I see him fitting well there. Udrih is a very solid option for a backup PG to Jennings. He's had some decent seasons on SAC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Reports are the Bobcats are targeting Biyombo. It's what they should do, considering they have no real C.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

chicago radio sports guy (Dan Bernstein) is saying the Bulls are shopping around Noah to try to clear space to acquire Dwight Howard.

Says the Bulls are talking to Lakers and Clippers. 

This makes no sense to me. Why would the Lakers help the Bulls when the Lakers want DH as well?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Reports are the Bobcats are targeting Biyombo. It's what they should do, considering they have no real C.


Not saying he couldn't play center but Bismack's a PF.



Mikey Damage said:


> chicago radio sports guy (Dan Bernstein) is saying the Bulls are shopping around Noah to try to clear space to acquire Dwight Howard.
> 
> Says the Bulls are talking to Lakers and Clippers.
> 
> This makes no sense to me. Why would the Lakers help the Bulls when the Lakers want DH as well?


Yeah the Lakers are one of the main teams trying to get D12 so why in the hell would they help LA?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Silly Bulls.

Anyway, why would ATL trade Smith to Orlando when Smoove is one of Dwight's targets? They'd just be helping Orlando keep him in their division.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Just found out about that trade and was gonna post it here but Flex beat me to it.
> 
> My thoughts on all 3 teams
> 
> ...


Bucks are the real winners here. They picked up a nice back up PG in Beno Udrih (for Jennings) and got some nice veteran leadership in Cap. Jack. who might be older than Maggette and Salmons but is overall a better player than those two. Not to mention his contract is only 2 yrs long. They also picked up Shaun Livingston (I think) which would allow Jennings to play off the ball more since Livingston can play 2 guard. Besides, they STILL have the 19th pick and in this weak draft the difference between their 19th pick and the 10th pick might not be all that great.

Bucks also have a ton of decent/good young players in CDR, Mbah a Moute, etc who will now get more playtime with the removal of Salmons and Maggette. Overall, this is a remarkable trade for the Bucks.

I think the Bobcats are trying to win by losing. Wouldn't surprise me if their goal is to return to the lottery next year since next year's draft will be MUCH stronger with the likes of Rivers, Barnes, Sullinger, etc.

As for the Kings, I'm not quite sure what they're trying to do unless if they have other trade(s) in the works.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Why the fuck would we want Noah? Stop this shit right now Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Brian Shaw for being named the Pacers lead assistant coach under Frank Vogel.

Why is everyone so sure that Austin Rivers is gonna enter the draft next year? Has he said he will?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Congrats to Brian Shaw for being named the Pacers lead assistant coach under Frank Vogel.
> 
> Why is everyone so sure that Austin Rivers is gonna enter the draft next year? Has he said he will?


Its been the trend for players with high potential like Rivers (Wall, Rose, Irving, Cousins etc). Only reason there weren't more of the 1-year-and-dones this draft was because of the CBA expiring.

edit: And yeah, really glad to see B. Shaw find a job somewhere. Hope he does well and eventually finds a head coaching job somewhere.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So from what most people are reporting, this is what the order of the draft from 1-6 will most likely be:
> 
> 1. Cleveland - Kyrie Irving
> 2. Minnesota - Derrick Williams
> ...


Uh where the hell did you get that lol. Everyone is reporting Irving, Williams, Kanter, Knight, Walker, Vesley, don't know where Jonas came from lol.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Uh where the hell did you get that lol. Everyone is reporting Irving, Williams, Kanter, Knight, Walker, Vesley, don't know where Jonas came from lol.


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/06/23/mock-draft-part-v/index.html

Most are expecting Kemba to be taken 7th at the earliest. Otherwise, they're speculating he might drop out of the lottery.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Uh where the hell did you get that lol. Everyone is reporting Irving, Williams, Kanter, Knight, Walker, Vesley, don't know where Jonas came from lol.


Young man...why the hell would the Cavs pick both Irving & Knight...two PG's when they already have Baron Davis & Ramon Sessions under contract?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why the fuck would we want Noah? Stop this shit right now Lakers.


Lakers could REALLY use that energy that he brings. The only other player on the Lakers that brings that level of energy is a healthy Matt Barnes (and Brown at times). However, the only players I'd trade for Noah is Odom, Luke, Blake, and/or Brown (if he signs). Pau and Bynum (if healthy) bring much more to the table than Noah.

And seriously, I highly doubt Lakers get Dwight. Its more of a pipe dream than anything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Lakers could use Noah for the inevitable 50+ games Bynum will miss next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The Lakers could use Noah for the inevitable 50+ games Bynum will miss next season.


This. Was just gonna post that.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> The Lakers could use Noah for the inevitable 50+ games Bynum will miss next season.


Sad but true.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Young man...why the hell would the Cavs pick both Irving & Knight...two PG's when they already have Baron Davis & Ramon Sessions under contract?


My bad lol, put it in the wrong order, I meant Kanter to Cavs and Knight to Jazz. I really hope Knight goes to Raptors instead though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Yeah but a lot of analysts are reporting that the Jazz will pick Kanter and hope to pick up Jimmer with their #12 pick and that if that happens, Cleveland will pick Valanciunas but if it goes like you said and the Jazz pick up Knight then Cleveland will pick up Kanter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Bobcats don't need another Tyrus Thomas (Biyombo), nor do the Wizards need a clone of JaVale McGee.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

McGee's defense isn't too great. He only makes headlines because he makes flashy blocks. His post D, however, is mediocre.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

don't understand why the Jazz are interested in Centers when they have much more pressing needs elsewhere. in fact, as far as big men go, they're perfectly fine. they could use an ACTUAL point guard though....


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Mentioned that myself, Rawlin'. Makes no sense. Favors, Jefferson, Milsap (reportedly being shopped around), Okur.



WWF said:


> McGee's defense isn't too great. He only makes headlines because he makes flashy blocks. His post D, however, is mediocre.


Agreed. He's a high volume, energy player. 

In that game V. Chicago when he had something like 11 blocks and that triple double, he was often times exhausted on the defensive end - crouched over and barely playing any form of defense unless someone would drive to the rim.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Shout out to the homie World Peace...Why Artest legally change his name? I don't know but, I can't wait until he gets into a fight


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I can see why Utah wants Kanter. They can slide Jefferson over to the 4, have Kanter (or Okur) start at the 5 and have Favors come of the bench. Okur has really been dealing with injuries the past 2 years anyway. Kanter is also different from Okur in the sense that he's a banger while Okur is a shooter/finesse. That's a lot of depth in the frontcourt. Oh and they can trade Milsap for picks, or something.

After all that Utah still has the 12th pick and if they really need a PG, they can pick up the NBA-ready Kemba Walker who's stock seems to be dropping by the minute.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

meh.

kemba won't make them better at the PG position. might as well keep Devin Harris. also wouldn't really like Jefferson at the 4.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I don't see why everyone keeps saying that PG is a need area for the Jazz. A backup PG, yes, but Devin Harris is a fine starting PG. Their biggest need, by-far, is on the wing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> meh.
> 
> kemba won't make them better at the PG position. might as well keep Devin Harris. also wouldn't really like Jefferson at the 4.


I think he'd do better at the 4 position. He's only 6'10" and is already a poor/mediocre defender. He can also take advantage of the fact that smaller guys would be defending him. Thus, being a lot more effective and efficient on the offensive end.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

a poor, mediocre defender going up against much more athletic and able-bodied 4's? sounds like a terrible combo. just wait till he sees a 4 who can shoot from the perimeter, it will be atrocious. he's not exactly as quick as he used to be, thanks to the injuries. 

he's already a pretty efficient scorer, i don't see that much improvement there. he won't be that much taller than his PF counterpart anyway. most PF's are 6'9 and 6'10 these days, a few 6'8, but that's really not a huge advantage because Jefferson doesn't have a long reach.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I hope the Cav's go with Williams here but I see them picking Irving hopefully they move a PG tonight,on a side note hopefully Mitch dose was right for business and gets Iggy rumor done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Shocking. /sarcasm Now lets see if Wolves trade their pick or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

^ They won't.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Well then I hope they have fun continuing to have too many of the same position players. Too many PGs and too many forwards that can't share all that playing time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I love how they keep on trying to make Kyrie Irving's pick about LeBron and he keeps on brushing them off and they keep on asking.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

LeBron = ratings

it'd be stupid not to ask.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So, where does this leave Wesley Johnson?


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Did Minney go back to the old school logo?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Wes Johnson was their starting SG last year and he'll be their starting SG this year.

What I think would be the logical thing to do: Rubio/Johnson/Beasley/Love/Milicic with D-Will coming off the bench as the 6th man but knowing Minnesota's stupidness it'll probably be Rubio/Johnson/Beasley/Williams/Love.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Minnesota should use all that depth in their forward position to get a Center who doesn't suck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Kanter picked by the Jazz. So far I'm 3/3 in my predictions.

But my god the hats this year are ugly. That white shit really ruins them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Jazz have the same problem as Wolves. Both teams need to trade for what they need instead of just keeping their players.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Wes Johnson was their starting SG last year and he'll be their starting SG this year.
> 
> What I think would be the logical thing to do: Rubio/Johnson/Beasley/Love/Milicic with D-Will coming off the bench as the 6th man but knowing Minnesota's stupidness it'll probably be Rubio/Johnson/Beasley/Williams/Love.


Say what you will I'll probably be using them on 2K lol:side:. As for the Jazz selecting Kanter I like it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Jazz have way too many bigs.

They've got Al Jefferson, Paul Millsap, Derrick Favors, Mehmet Okur and now Enes Kanter. Somebody's gonna go. My bet is Millsap.



AKM-95 said:


> Say what you will I'll probably be using them on 2K lol:side:. As for the Jazz selecting Kanter I like it.


That's crazy cause Minnesota the only team I've never played with in 2K11. I've played with every team except for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Cavs picked Tristan Thompson?!!

Major swerve.

So bye-bye Antawn Jamison?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

......Tristan Thompson? WHAT HAPPENS TO HICKSON


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Ugh......Williams/Knight > Irving/Thompson.........


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Interesting...



notorious_187 said:


> That's crazy cause Minnesota the only team I've never played with in 2K11. I've played with every team except for them.


Horrible team to be on in My Player. Horrible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Thompson at 4? That's a bit of a reach.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> a poor, mediocre defender going up against much more athletic and able-bodied 4's? sounds like a terrible combo. just wait till he sees a 4 who can shoot from the perimeter, it will be atrocious. he's not exactly as quick as he used to be, thanks to the injuries.
> 
> he's already a pretty efficient scorer, i don't see that much improvement there. he won't be that much taller than his PF counterpart anyway. most PF's are 6'9 and 6'10 these days, a few 6'8, but that's really not a huge advantage because Jefferson doesn't have a long reach.


Jefferson is a mediocre defender regardless. He'll have a lot easier time backing down smaller defenders and getting closer to the rim if he's facing 4s. He's not a superb rebounder either so having Kanter or someone bigger in paint would overall be much more effective for the Jazz as a whole. It'd improve their interior defense and rebounding for sure though.

I don't think Jefferson moving from center to PF will be as effective as say Pau moving from 5 to 4 but it would definitely improve the Jazz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible team to be on in My Player. Horrible.


Naw it could be worse. I was on the Clippers, Chris Kaman is horrible, Baron Davis refuses to shoot, Eric Gordon can't hit a shot, Al-Farouq Aminu is horrible, Blake Griffin was no help on offense, if I passed him the ball he'd just stand there or pass it back...I got traded to the Grizzlies though for O.J. Mayo so I was relieved. After we lost 13 in a row I had to go.

The Raptors selected an international big!!! Why am I surprised?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

won't improve the Jazz that much (wont improve them at all imo), but whatever. they still have much more glaring issues that will block their improvement.

its only gonna improve them if they get good worth for Milsap or Favors. if not, then no, it doesn't improve them at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Another Euro C for Toronto...?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Brandon Knight getting slept on. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Some teams gonna be regretful.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Jazz have way too many bigs.
> 
> They've got Al Jefferson, Paul Millsap, Derrick Favors, Mehmet Okur and now Enes Kanter. Somebody's gonna go. My bet is Millsap.
> 
> ...


I ran with them a couple of times, there not horrible but adding rubio and D-will to already decent team should be fun video game squad to play with, that's if Love dosen't leave.

wow there comparing Jonis to young sabonis/Gasol that high regard IMO.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

wow. fantastic interview jonas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

"How are you like Chris Bosh?"

"...I don't know......"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I know Kings fans are pissed that they could've gotten Brandon Knight.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> won't improve the Jazz that much (wont improve them at all imo), but whatever. they still have much more glaring issues that will block their improvement.
> 
> its only gonna improve them if they get good worth for Milsap or Favors. if not, then no, it doesn't improve them at all.


I think it can, if Kanter proves to be a worthy no. 3 pick. He certainly is a big body though and that's exactly what you want in a center. Jazz needed a wing player but there really isn't a great one in this draft. I guess Alec Burkes is a pretty good but not good enough to be a no. 3 pick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/06/23/ron-artest-changing-name-to-“metta-world-peace”/



> Ron Artest changing name to “Metta World Peace”
> 
> Kurt Helin
> 
> ...


Made me go wtf.

Oh and not sure what to make of the trade the Kings made.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I've finally gotten to the age where the first pick in the NBA draft is younger than me. Strange feeling tbh.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> I think it can, if Kanter proves to be a worthy no. 3 pick. He certainly is a big body though and that's exactly what you want in a center. Jazz needed a wing player but there really isn't a great one in this draft. I guess Alec Burkes is a pretty good but not good enough to be a no. 3 pick.


rebounding and defense are not the Jazz issues. as i said before, won't improve them unless they get good value for whatever trade they end up using for milsap and favors. the roster they have now is unimpressive overall.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So the Kings gave up a shot at Brandon Knight, the guy who was at the top of their draft board for John Salmons.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

If you want a scorer Bobcats, better take Alec Burks.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

wow at that trade. Bucks are going to be improved.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I'm guessing Kings are gonna go with Knight.

edit: Nevermind, forgot it was Bobcat's pick. Biyombo makes sense, kinda. I mean, they still got Tyrus Thomas right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

BIYOMBO!!!

That's my boy!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

They could still possibly get Knight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So the Bobcats who need offense ... just took a huge long-term offensive project. WTF...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I bet the Pistons take Brandon Knight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Jordan must really really really believe in defense winning championships. Hoped the Kings somehow get Knight, they really fucked up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

all these foreign players should speak volumes on what NBA teams think of this year's college draft class.

#weakshit


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lololololololkings


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

A lot of guards in the D,somebody gots to go..Although congrats to B.Knight


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Charlotte is truly determined to get absolutely nowhere in this league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think Stuckey & Hamilton go from Detroit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

welcome to the NBA, Mr. Knight.

Good luck vs Derrick Rose for four games.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Pistons didn't even work him out. I can possibly see Knight getting traded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

It's not like Derrick Rose has good D.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

*I hope Knight gets traded. I'm not a Pistons fan at all.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Knight will be a good player in the league, much like Jason Terry. I love Vesely going to Washington. He will fit well with Wall and trying to play more up tempo. They did need a scorer and didn't necessarily fufill that obligation. (btw, if anyone wants to get wrecked in some 2k11, I'll do you in with Washington all day)

Charlotte doesn't make much sense to me. I don't think Cleveland made out as well as they could have but Kyrie reminds me of a poor man's CP3.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> Charlotte is truly determined to get absolutely nowhere in this league.


They really destroyed that team in like 6-months lol....



Mikey Damage said:


> welcome to the NBA, Mr. Knight.
> 
> Good luck vs Derrick Rose for four games.


He was a wildcat he'll survive.Plus rose needs to be in the Gym his self this off season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So the Kings don't get Brandon Knight or Kemba Walker?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



AKM-95 said:


> He was a wildcat he'll survive.Plus rose needs to be in the Gym his self this off season.


orly? lolol


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

don't the kings just want freddette? thats what i got out of the situation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Jimmer's going next. Bank on it.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> So the Kings don't get Brandon Knight or Kemba Walker?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I hope there really not putting there faith in Jimmer to be a starting PG :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Derrick Rose is in the gym. :side:

Confused on the trade earlier. Thought that 9 pick was going to the Kings, but if the Bobcats are keeping it ... Walker is a good move.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

They are. That's why they traded down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Where the fuck are all of the trades?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Derrick Rose is in the gym. :side:
> 
> Confused on the trade earlier. Thought that 9 pick was going to the Kings, but if the Bobcats are keeping it ... Walker is a good move.


It is Charlotte's pick. And haters' always gonna' hate on our savior.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think the Warriors pick either Marcus Morris or Jordan Hamilton.



WWF said:


> Where the fuck are all of the trades?


The guys on ESPN said that teams are scared to make trades because they don't know what will happen with the CBA.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Jimmer Fredette; Ben Gordon


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Father Flex said:


> orly? lolol


Yup, He won the MVP but dude can still get better. But i'll say he's in better spot then Lebron


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think Jimmer would be a good spot shooter to catch the ball when Tyreke drives and dishes it out. But dude needs to work on his D.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The guys on ESPN said that teams are scared to make trades because they don't know what will happen with the CBA.


But I want Josh Smith.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

don't see any trades happening tonight, and i don't blame any teams. its not like this is the nght they need to happen either. save that stuff for when you actually know what your financial outlook is.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> don't see any trades happening tonight, and i don't blame any teams. its not like this is the nght they need to happen either. save that stuff for when you actually know what your financial outlook is.


your probably right. But I still want some trades to happen.

Bercs is finally off and the Jazz got 2-guard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

nice pick Jazz.

I like Burks.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> I think it can, if Kanter proves to be a worthy no. 3 pick. He certainly is a big body though and that's exactly what you want in a center. *Jazz needed a wing player but there really isn't a great one in this draft. I guess Alec Burkes is a pretty good but not good enough to be a no. 3 pick.*


I guess I kinda called it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

nice pick by the Jazz. that shapes out their team rather well, although SF is still begging for an upgrade. they have pieces to trade for one though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think Utah will probably start Burks and bring Raja Bell off the bench.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

My prediction for the Suns pick is Kenneth Faried or Marcus Morris. They already have a bunch of wings and they have Nash & Brooks but their frontcourt is weak.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I think Utah will probably start Burks and bring Raja Bell off the bench.


Yeah sounds a about right, I think they move one of there bigmen eventually.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

MARKIEF BEFORE MARCUS? what?!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I can't remember which Morris brother is better.

Solid players, both of them, though. Suns should be pleased.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Well they picked his twin so I was half right.

But Marcus is the better player so this is surprising.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So wait...
1. Markieff Morris
2. Robin Lopez
3. Taylor Griffin

The Suns just love the inferior brother.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I can't remember which Morris brother is better.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one lol.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

You see I don't get it, Raps had a choice of Knight or Walker.. hell even Vesely would've been better so wtf..


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I can't remember which Morris brother is better.
> 
> Solid players, both of them, though. Suns should be pleased.


Rockets got Morris and Patterson now there pretty decent at the forward spot. Hopefully they stop rushing Yao back though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

supposedly scouts have been saying that Jonas has tremendous upside and potential. in ten years, could be the best player from this draft.

i guess the raptors were buying what the scouts were selling.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> You see I don't get it, Raps had a choice of Knight or Walker.. hell even Vesely would've been better so wtf..


they now have a Center who doesn't suck. 
its not that hard to understand.


76ers, draft Vucevic. do the right thing here.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> supposedly scouts have been saying that Jonas has tremendous upside and potential. in ten years, could be the best player from this draft.
> 
> i guess the raptors were buying what the scouts were selling.


Hope it's true, lmao mans said they're gonna bring posters to the game of him and Bargnani in a new commercial.



Rawlin said:


> they now have a Center who doesn't suck.
> its not that hard to understand.
> 
> 
> 76ers, draft Vucevic. do the right thing here.


Still think it was bad idea to pass up someone as amazing as Knight, he honestly has so much potential it's crazy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Sixers should draft Kenneth Faried.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> The Sixers should draft Kenneth Faried.


get outta here, he's 6'8''. i want a big man, not a backup for Elton Brand.


give me Vucevic and i'll be happy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Watch the knicks pick shelby


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

you mean josh selby?

dude is completely overrated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> get outta here, he's 6'8''. i want a big man, not a backup for Elton Brand.
> 
> 
> give me Vucevic and i'll be happy.


There u go.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Sixers make the right move here.

7 footer, good rebounder, good post skills. everything we don't have. if Hawes takes the qualifying offer, stick that jabroni on the bench.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

rawlin is pumped! #truetalk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I bet the Knicks pick Josh Selby. Especially since Carmelo endorsed him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Baltimore connection. Selby was crap at Kansas.

If the Knicks were smart, they'd take Faried.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

they select who?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

What the hell??


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Oh Knick fans, STFU.

Shumpert is a fine player, and a nice scoring option.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Please let Chris Singleton drop to the Celtics!

Edit: Oh fuck you Washington!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

singleton's bio reminded me of taj gibson.

sounds promising.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Minny should draft Kenneth Faried...him and Kevin Love grabbing boards on the same team...ridiculous!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Trade everybody!!!

Woj is saying that the Spurs will send George Hill to the Pacers for Kawhi Leonard and the #42 pick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

i think minny takes jordan hamilton here.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

WTF does Indiana want with another point guard?

that's four on the roster now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

T.J. Ford isn't in the rotation and they've been trying to trade him for a while and that leaves Collison, Hill, & A.J. Price which I think is a good PG rotation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Another fucking F?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

a soft European center?

I've never seen or heard of ones of those before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Another fucking F?


Nah he's a C, I thought they were gonna pick Jordan Hamilton.

I would love if Kenneth Faried drops to Boston but I think Portland's gonna draft him next to back up LMA.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

thank you portland!!

i really thought that Nolan Smith was going to fall to the Bulls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Another trade...

The Wolves send Motiejunas & Jonny Flynn to Houston for Brad Miller & the #23 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

LOL Brad Miller



notorious_187 said:


> Nah he's a C, I thought they were gonna pick Jordan Hamilton.
> 
> I would love if Kenneth Faried drops to Boston but I think Portland's gonna draft him next to back up LMA.


Oh, ESPN listed him as a F. Still though, Minnesota's going to be stuck in perpetual mediocrity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

@WWF, you were right he's a PF.

The Rockets are just loading up on PF's huh? Scola, Patterson, Hill, Morris, and now Motiejunas.

Andre Miller for Raymond Felton?

Damn WWF, you getting your wish about trades. Sucks for Orlando, even though I'm not a fan, I really wanted to see the Josh Smith trade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Marshon Brooks and Tyler Honeycut to Chicago plz


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

dear teams with picks 23-27...

please let Marshon Brooks fall to the Bulls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Damn WWF, you getting your wish about trades. Sucks for Orlando, even though I'm not a fan, I really wanted to see the Josh Smith trade.


I'm still confident it'll happen, in some form. There was a rumor earlier about Orlando trading Jameer Nelson to Portland for Andre Miller and the #21 pick. So fucking glad that didn't happen.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Faried is a steal at #22. i didn't want him because he doesn't fit the Sixers needs, but i think the guy could be quite the player. machine at rebounding too, and a good fill for the Nuggets who will soon lose Kenyon Martin, especially since neither Chandler nor Gallinari are stellar at the 4, and much more accustomed to 3 imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think OKC will pick either Chandler Parsons or Tyler Honeycutt.

I pray for whatever team drafts Kyle Singler. Fucking poor man's Coby Karl.


WWF said:


> I'm still confident it'll happen, in some form. There was a rumor earlier about Orlando trading Jameer Nelson to Portland for Andre Miller and the #21 pick. So fucking glad that didn't happen.


Yeah but Andre Miller just got traded to Denver for Raymond Felton so that kinda ruins that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lol notorious wtf. you have some whacky suggestions in this thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

this current pick is the Bulls.

They just traded for him.

23 to bulls, 28, 43, cash to Rockets.

per twitter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The Rockets drafted another PF but only setback is he won't be in the NBA for 4 years and probably will never come.

@FatherFlex: I try man, I try.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but Andre Miller just got traded to Denver for Raymond Felton so that kinda ruins that.


I know, but I'm saying they can work out a different deal can be worked out between the two teams or bring in another if necessary.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Rockets drafted another PF but only setback is he won't be in the NBA for 4 years and probably will never come.
> 
> @FatherFlex: I try man, I try.


he's listed as a Small Forward on ESPN. doubt he'll show up anytime soon though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Rockets drafted another PF but only setback is he won't be in the NBA for 4 years and probably will never come.
> 
> @FatherFlex: I try man, I try.


he was a rocket for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

reggie jackson is who the bulls brass really wanted. supposedly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Please let the C's draft Marshon Brooks or Jeremy Tyler since I think he's the best bigman left.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Faried would have been perfect in Boston, I thought.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

fucking boston.

that's a steal at 25.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Well, we've found Ray Allen's backup.

So sad Mikey but how the hell is Jordan Hamilton still undrafted?!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

He'll go to Dallas or NJ.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

rumor regarding boston. they traded up for 27, and they're shopping brooks around.

edit: Boston gets 27th, and 2nd round pick, NJ gets Brooks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK DANNY!!!

They've traded Brooks to the Nets for the 27th pick and future 2nd rounder.

Please let Jordan Hamilton fall.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DANNY!!!
> 
> They've traded Brooks to the Nets for the 27th pick and future 2nd rounder.
> 
> Please let Jordan Hamilton fall.


lolboston


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lol @ Boston.

wtf?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

loving Bostons new trade logic:

HAVE SOMETHING GOOD, TRADE IT AWAY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I hate Danny Ainge, I absolutely hate him. I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him.

He's done nothing but bullshit since the big 3 got here. You lazy fuck, you son of a bitch, who the hell is JaJuan Johnson??

I hate you Danny Ainge. I fucking hate you!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

i really like JaJuan Johnson. He was an excellent player at Purdue. 

He's a good player ... but I'm not sure he can ever be a great player. I guess you can call him a safe pick, he will be productive.

edit: you guys really need to start watching more college basketball.

the knock on johnson is he's a built as a 3 more than a 4. but his position in the nba is at 4. he is an explosive athlete, though. he will play defense. just needs to bulk up a bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Ok, ok, ok I was just told that JaJuan Johnson is a pretty good big so I'll relax.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Pretty irrelevant at this point, but I'm hoping Isaiah Thomas makes it to Orlando's 53rd pick. They could use another midget PG, especially if Jameer is traded.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Ok, ok, ok I was just told that JaJuan Johnson is a pretty good big so I'll relax.


yeah, by me. 

I watched plenty of Purdue (seeing as I'm an Illinois fanatic).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Oh shit he won DPOY in college. Aww fuck yeah we'll take him.

Baby take your fat ass to the Kings.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

JaJuan Johnson was fantastic this season and took over as the team's leader after Robbie Hummel went down (again). Nice pick.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I hate Danny Ainge, I absolutely hate him. I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him, I hate him.
> 
> He's done nothing but bullshit since the big 3 got here. You lazy fuck, you son of a bitch, who the hell is JaJuan Johnson??
> 
> I hate you Danny Ainge. I fucking hate you!!!


the last thing Danny Ainge is is lazy. if anything, he's hyper-active. if he was lazy you'd still have perkins lolololol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

this pick will be traded to Minnesota.

So, whoever the Bulls take ... it's Minny's guy. 

ESPN, get better sources.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

My friend who watches college basketball just told me that Marshon Brooks is worse than Monta Ellis on D, so he wouldn't have cracked the rotation anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

NBA should take over the Wolves like the MLB may the Dodgers. This is too embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Miami traded for 28th. 

Minny will draft Norris Cole and then trade him to Miami.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Miami traded for 28th.
> 
> Minny will draft Norris Cole and then trade him to Miami.


Where do you get this shit from so quickly?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I got awesome sources.



(twitter)


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I been out for a bit but what is Minney doing?



Mikey Damage said:


> I got awesome sources.
> 
> 
> 
> (twitter)


Your sounding like Peter Vecsey when he use to be on NBA on NBC now lol, "My sources say"(Make up some bull shit trade off the top of your head lol)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

We'll have to wait to see who/what they get from Miami. I don't know that part yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I got awesome sources.
> 
> 
> 
> (twitter)


Clearly. Who? :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Dallas gets: Rudy Fernandez
Portland gets: Jordan Hamilton

I like Fernandez. Great trade for Dallas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I knew it! I knew it! I knew they would draft him once they traded George Hill.



Mikey Damage said:


> Dallas gets: Rudy Fernandez
> Portland gets: Jordan Hamilton
> 
> I like Fernandez. Great trade for Dallas.


Very interesting. I wanna see how this unfolds.

So Texas had the most guys drafted in the 1st round right? They had Thompson, Hamilton, & Joseph.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> Clearly. Who? :hmm:


http://twitter.com/#!/GoodmanCBS

http://twitter.com/#!/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Bulls pick.

I think Singler or Honeycutt. Probably Singler.

edit: Jimmy Butler!? Um, nice. I think. :agree:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

David Stern getting Vince McMahon heat.

Mikey I hope you weren't hoping for Kyle Singler. My god that kid is awful.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Dallas gets: Rudy Fernandez
> Portland gets: Jordan Hamilton
> 
> I like Fernandez. Great trade for Dallas.


Didn't Rudy pout though when his playing time got taken away?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> David Stern getting Vince McMahon heat.
> 
> Mikey I hope you weren't hoping for Kyle Singler. My god that kid is awful.


I wouldn't draft any while people that look like burn victims.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Singler? HEll no. I did not want him at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> I wouldn't draft any while people that look like burn victims.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I bet Indiana drafts him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I bet Indiana drafts him.


True, Larry Bird is a known white supremacist.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

JFC, Minny loves traded. That guy at 31 is going to NJ. Unreal.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

someone explain to me what Minnesota is doing.

i'm not even trying to make a joke, i just have no idea what their endgame is here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Pistons got Singler

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

rawlin, to have every single pick in the 2013 draft, me thinks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

This draft is rather confusing. The amount of trades --> mind = blown


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

There's always a bunch of draft day trades every year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I've heard good things about Tyler Honeycutt.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

God I hope the lockout isn't long.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Nets have fans?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

it's funny that they cheer that pick but I don't think they keep Jordan Williams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Rockets pick Chandler Parsons. I was surprised he went this low I thought he'd be a late 1st round pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Orlando's working to acquire the draft rights to Cleveland's Justin Harper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

They're just announcing the Boston/NJ trade? lolwat


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Darius Morris. A big PG who can't shot. Not bad, he was the best PG available.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Justin Harper (Y)(Y)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Charles Jenkins.. eh.. I think the teams best benefiting from this draft are Wizards, Kings and Jazz. Those 3 teams look amazingly strong right now. Timberwolves and Cavs look like a mess and I predict Cavs still suck cause I believe the hype won't live up for Irvings.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Lavoy Allen for the Sixers. i like it. another big body, and a guy who rebounds, one of our most tragic weaknesses last year. if we have Thad Young coming back (which i hope to God we do), he'll be spending some time at the 4, along with our starter Elton Brand, but this guy should fill in quite nicely for his minutes.


plus, i love hometown kids. temple represent.

there's also the big chance he doesn't play a single minute. don't mind that either. i was only concerned with our first round pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to see who the Magic draft and eventually don't sign in a few minutes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Lakers picked up another PG, except this one has parking lot range - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1smyOfRXIxM


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

^ Anything's better than Fisher, right?

-----

LIGGINS

Nice to see a defender on the perimeter, but he's not likely to make the roster, so whatever. See you in Asia, bro.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



WWF said:


> *^ Anything's better than Fisher, right?*
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Yup, him and Blake.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

swear these teams are wasting picks now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

NBA's trolling Stu Scott.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I am not happy with the Sacramento, Charlotte and Milwaukee trade. We got back John Salmons who did play good for us a few years ago but he needed the ball a lot to be efficient. He can slide to SF too but he's getting old now. Udrih wasn't the best PG but he fits the team and plays well with Marcus Thornton. I can't believe that we traded him away and absorbed Salmons longer contract. So now the team has Tyreke Evans, John Salmons, and Marcus Thornton who all need the ball to be effective. Three ball hoggers on one team is not good especially if they start losing again. So we got Jimmer Fredette, the scoring machine from BYU with the #10 pick. The dude can score but will he last in the league for a long time? Adam Morrison didn't. We took small PG Isiah Thomas with the #60 overall pick. He was impressive during the NCAA Tournament. I hope he will be a steal with this pick.

I wonder how Derrick Williams will do in Minnesota. He does look pretty good but they already Michael Beasley there. Stupid David Kahn. He's stocking up on PGs and SFs when he should be helping the other needs of that team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Still raging about Jonas Valanciunas, the guy doesn't even know any players in the NBA, he knows nothing about the damn thing. I just watched his interview with Sager, it's pathetic! How'd this guy get drafted @ #5? Fucking Raptors, worst pick everrrrrrrrr.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

You're mad because your draft pick isn't very familiar with the NBA? You're calling him the "worst pick ever," even though I'm sure you've never seen him play at all? That's an extremely, extremely ignorant statement.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lol @ worst pick ever. 

but you also think Knights gonna be like the biggest thing ever so i'm not surprised.

Raptors should be high fiving they have a Center who now knows what the paint looks like, who gives a shit about who he knows in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Chukwudiebere Maduabum is going to be a STAR.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

CHU CHU! 

Mad u a bum is the best last name ever. he got traded to denver if i heard correctly.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Artest is something else man


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Jonas Valanciunas seems very talented and was expected to be a top 5 pick. In fact, I was surprised the Cavaliers picked Tristen Thompson over him. Well, actually it makes sense considering there might be contract issues with him.

Dunno what the hell the Lakers were thinking with their last two picks. Oh well, at least one of them didn't even end up with us.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Still raging about Jonas Valanciunas, the guy doesn't even know any players in the NBA, he knows nothing about the damn thing. I just watched his interview with Sager, it's pathetic! How'd this guy get drafted @ #5? Fucking Raptors, worst pick everrrrrrrrr.


So you're mad that he knows no players in the NBA and had a bad interview and that is what makes him the worst player ever? You realize that Bargnani, their old Center, was able to do nothing that a Center should do right? The guy tries to play SG at the C position, doesn't even try to get boards or blocks anymore and has offensive or defensive post abilities.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to see Kemba ball this upcoming season.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Ok im lithuanian and i saw a lot Valančiunas games last season in Euroleague and Lithuania. My option he's great talent, but little bit too young and not ready for NBA. Anyway we gonna see what he have.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I had some good laughs from notorious and Canadian last night. Those overreactions were priceless. Will tell this legend to my future kids so they can pass the story down for years to come.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

AUSTRALIA

BOGUT MILLS ERVING~!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

So I watched some highlights of JaJuan Johnson & E'twuan Moore and I've gotta say these kids are pretty good. Doc's got high hopes for Johnson so I think he'll probably by K.G.'s backup if Fat Ass doesn't re-sign. And Moore looks like he's good, he has a lot of potential, and of course those two being mentored and helped by Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, & K.G. will only help them even more.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jazZWXqiVBQ

BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

...But can't make big time free throws...


----------



## EazyWillie (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I'm satisfied with what the Nets did in the draft. Even though we could have had a top 5 pick, getting Deron Williams was totally worth it, especially with this draft class. Marshon Brooks could easily become a starter for us relatively quickly and usurp Anthony Morrow. Jordan Williams won't provide much else besides depth and a defensive boost, but I'm from Maryland and it's cool to see a local product get drafted to my favorite team


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> ...But can't make big time free throws...


Apparently didn't get the chance to watch much of the Bulls, notorious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I was alluding to him missing clutch free throws against Kansas in the NCAA Championship and against the Heat in the ECF which were both ironically against Mario Chalmers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Yeah hi just watched a shit ton of videos on Jonas, the guys nothing but an average player. He won't get to rebound and get into the basket as easily as he did on the international scene in my opinion. He has like no shot. Only thing good about him is that he is freakishly tall. Definitely not worth an early first round pick honestly, maybe in the after 15's sure.. but definitely not a 1st round 5th pick candidate.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> I was alluding to him missing clutch free throws against Kansas in the NCAA Championship and against the Heat in the ECF which were both ironically against Mario Chalmers.


Who are you? Skip Bayless?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Watched the draft last night with a few friends and I was pretty satisfied with the Celts and Nuggets choices. Also pumped to see Parsons get drafted.

Wanted the Celts to get Honeycutt as I didn't have much knowledge of Johnson. :lmao one of my friends wanted the Celts to draft Singler so bad.

Holy shit at how young the Kings are.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Yeah hi just watched a shit ton of videos on Jonas, the guys nothing but an average player. He won't get to rebound and get into the basket as easily as he did on the international scene in my opinion. He has like no shot. Only thing good about him is that he is freakishly tall. Definitely not worth an early first round pick honestly, maybe in the after 15's sure.. but definitely not a 1st round 5th pick candidate.


calm down. chances are you'll be taking those words back years from now.

plus we can draft teague as our pg next summer. guy's going to be better than brandon and kemba.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Yeah hi just watched a shit ton of videos on Jonas, the guys nothing but an average player. He won't get to rebound and get into the basket as easily as he did on the international scene in my opinion. He has like no shot. Only thing good about him is that he is freakishly tall. Definitely not worth an early first round pick honestly, maybe in the after 15's sure.. but definitely not a 1st round 5th pick candidate.


Well anyone's a better center than what Toronto's got, you know the guy that's trying to play SG on the offensive end and plays no D, tries to get no rebounds on the defensive end.

@Flex: Nope, I'm just someone who hates players who are supposed to be the best in the league but aren't clutch.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> calm down. chances are you'll be taking those words back years from now.
> 
> plus we can draft teague as our pg next summer. guy's going to be better than brandon and kemba.


I really hope so & that's if we get a good draft lottery pick again lol.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



> Holy shit at how young the Kings are.


Thats the problem, Kings need a fucking pg still!

I REALLY hope Jimmer works out & is Honeycutt good?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> I really hope so & that's if we get a good draft lottery pick again lol.


And to make you even madder (Don't see why you are in the 1st place), Valanciunas won't be able to come play until the 2012-13 season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

The Sacramento Kings make zero sense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Potentially good news: The Union has said that the owners can vote to extend CBA negotiations so we won't have to lockout on June 30th but it all depends on how the meeting went today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I feel like the Pirates of basketball, loads of potential that never mounts to anything except dissapointment.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Yeah hi just watched a shit ton of videos on Jonas, the guys nothing but an average player. He won't get to rebound and get into the basket as easily as he did on the international scene in my opinion. He has like no shot. Only thing good about him is that he is freakishly tall. Definitely not worth an early first round pick honestly, maybe in the after 15's sure.. but definitely not a 1st round 5th pick candidate.


quit just listing weaknesses. every player in the draft has weaknesses, even your special little Brandon Knight.

Jonas is very aggressive, great explosive technique on the offensive end of the floor, and very athletic for a guy his size with a great wingspan. 

there's also the fact that many scouts (who can judge the game better than most of us) feel this guy has a good chance of ending up as the best thing this draft had. 

but a big lol @ no shot. thank God he has no shot, he can stay in the post where he belongs. you already have one Center who hasn't seen the inside of the paint since lay-up drills in high school, be gracious you'll now have a big man who does the duties he's supposed to do.

if they can get this Valanciunas some strength training, and help his offensive game so he can be more creative by himself, he'll be golden for the Raptors.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I may have missed it but when did Flynn go to the Rockets? I'm assuming last night and I must have missed it. Don't see why they'd need him with Lowry and Dragic though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Flynn & Donatas Motiejunas got traded to Houston for some European guy who can't be in the league for another 4 years and probably will never come & Brad Miller.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

They got him in a trade for Motiejunas. Apparently right after they acquired him, they put Flynn back on the block, because they don't want him either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

:lmao damn.

I'm not even sure where he'd be a good fit at this point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think he'd actually be good in Orlando, because he's a great pick and roll player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Flynn should go to the Warriors and be Steph Curry's backup.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Warriors have enough guards with no commitment to defense. 

although i guess you could always pile up.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Fuck Felton. That is all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> And to make you even madder (Don't see why you are in the 1st place), Valanciunas won't be able to come play until the 2012-13 season.


Aware of that, Raps still have a good amount of cap space, so I'm sure they'll pick up FA's or maybe even trade to strengthen the team up a bit, or else they're gonna end up going nowhere again.



WWF said:


> The Sacramento Kings make zero sense.


How so?



Rawlin said:


> quit just listing weaknesses. every player in the draft has weaknesses, even your special little Brandon Knight.
> 
> Jonas is very aggressive, great explosive technique on the offensive end of the floor, and very athletic for a guy his size with a great wingspan.
> 
> ...


I really hope you're right, but I guess we won't find out for a while now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> How so?


They trade down to #10, and in the process, missing out on Brandon Knight and Kemba Walker. They then draft Jimmer, who like Thornton, Tyreke and Cousins, need the ball to be effective. They also traded for Salmons and drafted Honeycutt, leaving them FIVE DEEP at SF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

They have so many wings it's pathetic.

They have Reke, Thornton, Salmons, Garcia, Honeycutt, Marquis Daniels, Omri Casspi, & Donte Greene.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Aware of that, Raps still have a good amount of cap space, so I'm sure they'll pick up FA's or maybe even trade to strengthen the team up a bit, or else they're gonna end up going nowhere again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should hope that the Raptors make no moves and absolutely suck next year. You do realize that next year is one of the deepest drafts with plenty of good forwards/guards. Improving now would be absolutely pointless.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Who all has a possibility of being in next year's draft?

I've got Sullinger, Harrison Barnes, Terrence Jones, Perry Jones, Austin Rivers, Brad Beal, & Marquis Teague...is there anyone else significant that I'm missing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Drummond and a few others I think as well.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

i personally feel Jeremy Lamb will be better than Kemba, but that's just me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Who all has a possibility of being in next year's draft?
> 
> I've got Sullinger, Harrison Barnes, Terrence Jones, Perry Jones, Austin Rivers, Brad Beal, & Marquis Teague...is there anyone else significant that I'm missing?


Anthony Davis. Chad Ford spoke very highly of him on Mike and Mike in the Morning.

edit: Here's his top 100 for next year:

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft/results/top100/_/year/2012


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao

So after LeBron's horrible Finals performance...Scottie Pippen's trying to back out from saying LeBron was the greatest ever saying that all he thought about was stats and not accolades or something along those lines.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

It's okay for LeBron to choke in the finals, a lot of people choke, even the best of the best lol, we can't possibly understand the pressure put on him to compete in the finals and earn a ring with Miami.

Anyways, I really can't wait to watch Jimmer play in the NBA, they're hyping around him a lot too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> *It's okay for LeBron to choke in the finals, a lot of people choke, even the best of the best lol,* we can't possibly understand the pressure put on him to compete in the finals and earn a ring with Miami.
> 
> Anyways, I really can't wait to watch Jimmer play in the NBA, they're hyping around him a lot too.


Exactly why he'll keep on choking, because just like you he probably thinks like that and the people around him are probably telling him that too.

Are you a sports fan at all? It's okay for someone to choke? Especially the guy that's supposed to be the best player of this generation? And he's on your favorite team?

The reason why he had more pressure this year is because of the way Miami went through the East and the fact that he was playing with a guy who was considered either equal to him or better than him and a top 5 PF. There's no reason he should've choked playing with 2 guys like that, especially considering how he played in the 1st 3 rounds.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Honestly, I can't see the Kings working out too well. There's a lot of selfish players on that team who pretty much require the ball in order to be effective - Evans, Cousins, Salmons, and now Jimmer. Jimmer's probably gonna HAVE to learn how to play off the ball. 

I'm really excited about next year, particularly about the rebuilding teams (if there is a season). Really intrigued by how the Wizards pan out, along with the Cavs and Bucks. Kings and the Warriors' congested situations are interesting. And then there's the T-Pups with Rubio, William, B-Easy, and Love. Clippers are gonna be hella fun too, there's just so much pure athleticism on that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Yeah the C's aren't exactly rebuilding but their trying to go after the 2012 FA class.

I'm split on it but Danny says most of the contracts he signs this year will be one-year deals (keep in mind that the only players contracted currently are the Big 4, J.O., & Avery Bradley)...this will be very interesting...it can either turn out really really good or really really bad.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lold


How Pro Wrestling Bookers Would've Book NBA Finals


> * Mike Quackenbush:* Whatever play beat the Mavs in the 2006 finals, uh… that’s what the Mavs use to beat the Heat. I don’t know, there’s something elaborate that’ll bring up a bunch of stuff you probably forgot along the way. Oh, and armdrags. Lots of armdrags.
> 
> * Bill Watts:* Black guys win.
> *
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

That's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

lol @ the Vince Russo one.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Myst said:


> Honestly, I can't see the Kings working out too well. There's a lot of selfish players on that team who pretty much require the ball in order to be effective - Evans, Cousins, Salmons, and now Jimmer. Jimmer's probably gonna HAVE to learn how to play off the ball.
> 
> I'm really excited about next year, particularly about the rebuilding teams (if there is a season). Really intrigued by how the Wizards pan out, along with the Cavs and Bucks. Kings and the Warriors' congested situations are interesting. And then there's the T-Pups with Rubio, William, B-Easy, and Love. Clippers are gonna be hella fun too, there's just so much pure athleticism on that team.


Wizards will definitely be interesting. Warriors will never go anywhere with that roster, unless Mark Jackson knows a way to make Monta Ellis and Stephen Curry NOT the most atrocious defensive backcourt the NBA has ever seen. plus they're a little soft in general, with little depth. 

Kings are gonna be hella interesting, just to watch the disaster. they already have pure scorers on that team, why draft another one? you could have had one of the PG's who actually knows how to be a PG. whatever, Sacramento doesn't know what they're doing.

oh, and i totally forgot about absorbing Salmons contract for basically nothing. more lulz ensue.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Evans can somewhat play point guard but should not be depended on to play it. Hopefully next year they can get a proper PG, but otherwise they're screwed for this year and all they got was a guy that can do nothing but score.

I also kinda feel bad for the Cavs, they manage to get the first and fourth picks in one of the shittiest drafts ever and if it had not been for the lockout they could have potentially have gotten two great players instead of one potentially great player.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

http://sportas.delfi.lt/basketball/...asilieka-vilniaus-lietuvos-ryte.d?id=46969733
So Valančiunas stay in Europe for one year more. I think is good for both sides. What do you think guys?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

good for the Raptors for various reasons. 

the guy gets another year to develop and play ball overseas, stay active, and the Raptors won't have him this year so they can still suck and they'll get another great draft pick next year to beef up their team.


i still don't understand why the Cavs didn't go after Valanciunas themselves, but i guess i'll find that out as the NBA season nears (or doesn't near, i guess). they already have Hickson, who is a very competent starting forward, and i don't see a #4 pick being slated to ride the bench. he's only 6'9'' and he's definitely not a Center, but i feel they could have used a Center much more. there's also the fact that while i think Thompson is a solid player i don't think he's anything overly special and they reached for this pick. add that up to me thinking they should have gone after Derrick Williams and not Kyrie and you can say im unimpressed with the Cavs overall.

will be fun to watch Baron Davis and Kyrie Irving play out though. Byron Scott said the other day that there is no definitive starter :lmao TRYING TO PLAY IT COOL.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think Cavs were scared off of Jonas because of his contract. They're looking to be decent/good team this upcoming season since they probably don't wanna lose thier fans since they seemed to stick with the Cavs last season despite how horrid they were. Oh and there's the whole Dan Gilbert vs LeBron thing.

I don't know, just a guess. 

Honestly, I think Cavs should've drafted Derrick Williams at #1, that would've put pressure on the T-Pups to draft ANOTHER PG and Jazz might've skipped on Kyrie Irving anyways (for Kanter). And even if Irving wasn't on the board by thier 4th pick, they could've easily settled for Brandon Knight or even Kemba Walker.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Another reason I think Raptors shouldn't have drafted Jonas was because they could've got Knight or Walker and then tried to pick up Gasol or NeNe from FA, bam, you have a strong team going into the 11-12 season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Another reason I think Raptors shouldn't have drafted Jonas was because they could've got Knight or Walker and then tried to pick up Gasol or NeNe from FA, bam, you have a strong team going into the 11-12 season.


Umm but here's the problem: Who the hell wants to play for Toronto? Gasol & Nene are on two young up and coming *PLAYOFF* teams and who wants to leave 50 win seasons and making the playoffs every year to go to a 20 win team that hasn't made the playoffs since Vince Carter left.

Anyway, shit is sad...


Woj said:


> The lockout’s coming, and the NBA can thank Stern for it. He no longer leads the owners, but gets led. He’s lost his autonomy to operate, lost his ability to be sensible, understated and conciliatory. There ought to be givebacks in these talks with the players, but Stern has let the fringe element of NBA ownership dictate policy for the masses. He doesn’t want a second lockout on his Hall of Fame plaque, but it’s coming and the burden belongs on him.
> 
> He can’t sell compromise, and he can’t sell good-faith negotiations to his ownership. The owners wanted this lockout, which they’ve carefully orchestrated. They’re determined to break the NBA’s union, and that’s clearly become the commissioner’s mandate now. The owners could’ve agreed to real revenue sharing, and the collective bargaining agreement would’ve been signed months ago. Stern can’t sell it, and the sport will suffer something fierce for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> who wants to leave 50 win seasons and making the playoffs every year to go to a 20 win team that hasn't made the playoffs since Vince Carter left.


made it twice without him in '07 and '08


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rock Bottom said:


> made it twice without him in '07 and '08


Ok I stand corrected. But still why would two guys who a lot of championship contenders and perennial playoff teams are going after sign with a 23 win team with a horrible team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

idk i thought canadian was a heat/bulls/warriors fan myself


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Indeed, I was under the impression that Miami was his primary team, based off of his avatar & signature during the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

He probably doesn't know who his favorite is. It probably changes everyday.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Miami wasn't my favourite team, Warriors & Raptors didn't make it to the playoffs so I had noone to support. Am I not allowed to support other teams if my team isn't in the playoffs? Find me the damn rulebook of do's and dont's of being a fan.

And as for why they would wanna play? Well they would be the key to the puzzle, NeNe/Gasol as a strong center, then having Walker/Knight as a PG, along with DeRozan, Bargnani, James Johnson, Weems, Barbosa in whatever starting lineup you prefer. That would be a great young team in my opinion, especially with DeRozan becoming such a great player, I'm sure he'll be even better in the upcoming season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I'm not trying to rekindle this argument; I genuinely thought you were primarily a Heat fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Miami wasn't my favourite team, Warriors & Raptors didn't make it to the playoffs so I had noone to support. Am I not allowed to support other teams if my team isn't in the playoffs? Find me the damn rulebook of do's and dont's of being a fan.
> 
> And as for why they would wanna play? Well they would be the key to the puzzle, NeNe/Gasol as a strong center, then having Walker/Knight as a PG, along with DeRozan, Bargnani, James Johnson, Weems, Barbosa in whatever starting lineup you prefer. That would be a great young team in my opinion, especially with DeRozan becoming such a great player, I'm sure he'll be even better in the upcoming season.


That's a lottery team. Any time you have to mention James Johnson or Sonny Weems as one of your premier players, you know you're a lottery team.

Once again, why would Nene or Marc Gasol leave two of the biggest rising young teams who are perennial playoff teams to go to a team that hasn't made the playoffs in 3 years and with the look of that roster doesn't look to be making it that year. Do you really think Nene or Gasol would turn down a contract with the Nuggets or Grizzlies to play with the Raptors?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's a lottery team. Any time you have to mention James Johnson or Sonny Weems as one of your premier players, you know you're a lottery team.
> 
> Once again, why would Nene or Marc Gasol leave two of the biggest rising young teams who are perennial playoff teams to go to a team that hasn't made the playoffs in 3 years and with the look of that roster doesn't look to be making it that year. Do you really think Nene or Gasol would turn down a contract with the Nuggets or Grizzlies to play with the Raptors?


You seem to be so sure about that but Sonny Weems when subbed on has been playing great and James Johnson as soon as he came to the Raptors near the end of the season helped rack up some W's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> That's a lottery team. Any time you have to mention James Johnson or Sonny Weems as one of your premier players, you know you're a lottery team.
> 
> Once again, why would Nene or Marc Gasol leave two of the biggest rising young teams who are perennial playoff teams to go to a team that hasn't made the playoffs in 3 years and with the look of that roster doesn't look to be making it that year. Do you really think Nene or Gasol would turn down a contract with the Nuggets or Grizzlies to play with the Raptors?


You put Nene/Gasol in at C, move Bargnani to PF, have Derozan at SG, Barbosa off the bench, Calderon and Bayless at PG and a couple solid rebounding bench PFs and you've got a decent team other than the SF position which I believe Weems can work. They're not as bad as you'd think. They just need a couple pieces. I don't quite see either going there but I wouldn't completely rule it out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

Playing great for the Raptors isn't that hard to do...just saying.

@WWF: I just heard some interesting news about the Magic. Word is that you guys might just let Jason Richardson walk. You guys drafted DeAndre Liggins and Otis Smith has said that he thinks J.J. Redick is ready to be a starter in the league so what do you think about that?



Brye said:


> You put Nene/Gasol in at C, move Bargnani to PF, have Derozan at SG, Barbosa off the bench, Calderon and Bayless at PG and a couple solid rebounding bench PFs and you've got a decent team other than the SF position which I believe Weems can work. They're not as bad as you'd think. They just need a couple pieces. I don't quite see either going there but I wouldn't completely rule it out.


So basically this is the lineup you're saying...
Calderon/Bayless
DeRozan/Barbosa
Weems/Johnson
Bargnani/Amir Johnson/Ed Davis
Gasol/Reggie Evans

Has potential but I still think they wouldn't get a 7 or 8th seed over the Sixers, Bobcats, Pacers, or Cavaliers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> Playing great for the Raptors isn't that hard to do...just saying.
> 
> @WWF: I just heard some interesting news about the Magic. Word is that you guys might just let Jason Richardson walk. You guys drafted DeAndre Liggins and Otis Smith has said that he thinks J.J. Redick is ready to be a starter in the league so what do you think about that?
> 
> ...


I'd easily put them over the Bobcats and probably the Cavs. I see the Sixers moving up and I'd put them on the Pacers level if they got Nene or Gasol. I see big potential in Bayless and still some more untapped in Bargnani.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I'd easily put them over the Bobcats and probably the Cavs. I see the Sixers moving up and I'd put them on the Pacers level if they got Nene or Gasol. I see big potential in Bayless and still some more untapped in Bargnani.


Second thought, I'd put them as equal with the Bobcats & Cavs but I put the Pacers & the Sixers ahead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I wanted to put the Pacers higher but I felt they weren't playing to their potential. They have a pretty good starting five. And Hansborough really stepped it up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



notorious_187 said:


> @WWF: I just heard some interesting news about the Magic. Word is that you guys might just let Jason Richardson walk. You guys drafted DeAndre Liggins and Otis Smith has said that he thinks J.J. Redick is ready to be a starter in the league so what do you think about that?


It's what I was expecting, really. With the way Jason is used in the offense, he and JJ offer pretty much an identical skill set. I'd like to see him back, but I don't really think it'd be worth it. Doubt Liggins makes the roster. 



Brye said:


> I'd easily put them over the Bobcats and probably the Cavs. I see the Sixers moving up and I'd put them on the Pacers level if they got Nene or Gasol. I see big potential in Bayless and still some more untapped in Bargnani.


It's the same team + a good big, that's all. Nene or Gasol + Casey wouldn't make up over 18 wins to make it to the 8 seed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

^ I think with guys like Bargnani, Derozan and Bayless are going to continue to improve though. I may be wrong, but I see their production still going up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I think they'll improve to about 42 or 43 wins this year. The playoff series against the Bulls will help them in the long run and I think Frank Vogel is a good coach.

I think DeRozan bolts as soon as his contract is up tbh.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Canadian said:


> Another reason I think Raptors shouldn't have drafted Jonas was because they could've got Knight or Walker and then tried to pick up Gasol or NeNe from FA, bam, you have a strong team going into the 11-12 season.





Canadian said:


> Miami wasn't my favourite team, Warriors & Raptors didn't make it to the playoffs so I had noone to support. Am I not allowed to support other teams if my team isn't in the playoffs? Find me the damn rulebook of do's and dont's of being a fan.
> 
> And as for why they would wanna play? Well they would be the key to the puzzle, NeNe/Gasol as a strong center, then having Walker/Knight as a PG, along with DeRozan, Bargnani, James Johnson, Weems, Barbosa in whatever starting lineup you prefer. That would be a great young team in my opinion, especially with DeRozan becoming such a great player, I'm sure he'll be even better in the upcoming season.


just stop posting about it, it hurts my head and most likely everyone elses.

you really think you're gonna pull people to TORONTO? Gasol isn't gonna leave Memphis for Toronto, especially when he's their top priority. you'd have to offer him more money than he's worth anyway, a lot more. even then, he'd rather go to another team. why would Gasol wanna be a potential key to a puzzle when he's already a key for Memphis?

plus....its Toronto. if you've never heard this before, ill write it out: location, location, location. 

even the team you listed thats apparently really strong would be a 7th or 8th seed at best. and no offense, but looking at it from the future success side of things, thats incredibly stupid. why not fail this year with the roster you have, get a VERY nice draft pick next year, AND pick up Valanciunas? thats practically a win win. 

NeNe is about to turn 30 anyway, and with those injuries he's had, his aging process of regression will come faster than most. 

just get over it. your team sucking this year is pretty much the best thing for them. i'd rather have a team be bad this year and have the potential to really gain some ground next season than a mediocre team this season, and then next season, and the season after that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*










Sums it up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



Rawlin said:


> just stop posting about it, it hurts my head and most likely everyone elses.
> 
> you really think you're gonna pull people to TORONTO? Gasol isn't gonna leave Memphis for Toronto, especially when he's their top priority. you'd have to offer him more money than he's worth anyway, a lot more. even then, he'd rather go to another team. why would Gasol wanna be a potential key to a puzzle when he's already a key for Memphis?
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Y'know, one guy I'm really interested in seeing where he ends up is Tayshaun Prince. Anyone think he's gonna stay with Detroit?

I'd like to see him in either Boston, Orlando, or LA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I could see Tayshaun as Carmelo's backup in New York or I could see him signing with the Grizzlies if they can't get Battier to return.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Lakers will actually sign another PG and finally put Fisher on the bench where he clearly belongs. Just because the guy has been apart of the team for the 5 championships doesn't mean you have to start him, he has regressed far too much to even play him 30 minutes anymore. We are in dire need of any true PG, especially even the Lakers are no longer going to use the triangle.

If J-Rich isn't resigned by the Magic then the Bulls better do their best to acquire him because they would really benefit from his shooting abilities, especially late in games when they failed most in the playoffs against the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Good news for Miami Heat fans.

They're not playing around on their quest to solve their frontcourt problems. They're now doing workouts with the great Eddy Curry. That'll make their frontcourt a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well, he'd certainly clog the paint...


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ugh. I'd rather see Kwame Brown. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



WWF said:


> Well, he'd certainly clog the paint...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

In other news, David West has opted out of his contract and is becoming a free agent. I guess New Orleans is gonna probably resign Carl Landry...I can see David West signing with New Jersey though.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

D-West a free agent? Crap, there goes NO's only chance to get CP3 some help via a trade. New Jersey sounds good for him though. OKC could be a nice option as well, bring Ibaka off the bench to give them an added edge. Young up-and-coming teams like Washington and Indiana are also good places.

Are they _trying_ to get Paul out of NO? I've pretty much accepted the fact that the Hornets are toast, barring a miraculous summer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

There was a massive debate on another board I post on and the topic was: "How many rings does LeBron need to pass up Kobe in the All-Time list"

The majority of posters (Including me) voted for at least 7 or 8. What do you guys think?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> There was a massive debate on another board I post on and the topic was: "How many rings does LeBron need to pass up Kobe in the All-Time list"
> 
> The majority of posters (Including me) voted for at least 7 or 8. What do you guys think?



HAHAHA Realgm!!!!!

and i went with 7 also.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ugh, I hate championship discussion. It always leads to nothing and I've never understood why fans tend to rank players based on the number of championships, considering it's a _team_ sport. I mean, do you really think Kobe is a better player than LeBron, despite LeBron being a better ballhandler, passer, rebounder and defender?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



WWF said:


> Ugh, I hate championship discussion. It always leads to nothing and I've never understood why fans tend to rank players based on the number of championships, considering it's a _team_ sport. I mean, do you really think Kobe is a better player than LeBron, despite LeBron being a better ballhandler, passer, rebounder and defender?


Uhh yes. Am I saying is a better play as of right now? No, but he is all time and will probably remain that way imo. He isn't a better defender, that is laughable if you're talking about alltime. He's been a better rebounded because of the fact that he has never had a great rebounder on his team, Kobe has had Shaq, Pau, and Bynum that have always grabbed around 10 boards a game meaning that he wouldn't actually have the need to go for rebounds. Lebron plays in a system that goes through him, Kobe plays in a system that has everyone passing and the ball constantly moving, so if Lebron always has the ball he is has the better chance at racking up the assists. Lebron is a stat sheet stuffer, that never has and never will make him better than Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I personally thing prime Kobe was better than prime LeBron.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

if lebron's a stat sheet stuffer what are all the other greats including kobe..


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official 2010-'11 NBA Season Plus 2011 Draft Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wonder if Lakers will actually sign another PG and finally put Fisher on the bench where he clearly belongs. Just because the guy has been apart of the team for the 5 championships doesn't mean you have to start him, he has regressed far too much to even play him 30 minutes anymore. We are in dire need of any true PG, especially even the Lakers are no longer going to use the triangle.


Just wait until 2012 when we either get Paul or D-Will. Just put Shannon Brown at the PG spot for a year lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You realize they can't sign them, right? Same with this Dwight Howard pipe dream every Lakers fan has.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah it's called insufficient funds.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Why do many Laker fans think they can get anyone they want? Just because the team is in LA?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



WWF said:


> Ugh, I hate championship discussion. It always leads to nothing and I've never understood why fans tend to rank players based on the number of championships, considering it's a _team_ sport. I mean, do you really think Kobe is a better player than LeBron, despite LeBron being a better ballhandler, passer, rebounder and defender?


Ballhandling is hard to judge, both are damn good but LeBJ averages more TOs (3.33) in his career than Kobe (2.93). Kobe has truly lost a lot of his handles though, particularly because of all finger injuries. And I know TOs don't directly correlate with ballhandling but yeah, don't know if there is a stat for it, there probably is though. LeBron's definitely a better passer than Kobe is, was or ever will be. Rebounding is something you can't really compare since they are not the same height nor do they play the same position. However, I'm pretty sure both of them are quite high on the all-time rebounding/rpp list in their respective positions. LeBJ is the better defender now as Kobe is no longer in his athletic prime but prime Kobe was most definitely one of the best defenders in the league. He's still very capable defensively when he has to be and is still voted in on the all-defense teams.

You're right though, Kobe is no way a better player than LeBron now, but prime Kobe? Maybe, depending on what you value. And championships are what validates these all-time players. It's hard to justify a guy like LeBJ who has not yet won a championship being ranked among guys like Jordan, Magic, Bird, Russell, Kareem, etc all of whom have won 4 or more championships. Typically the only exception is Wilt but that's primarily because he recorded some absolutely ridiculous stats.

However, I do believe LeBJ has the potential to eclipse Kobe in the all-time list but only if he can win a comparable amount of championships. So, he'd need about 4, which is not out of the question since he has a great team and plenty of years left in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rock Bottom said:


> if lebron's a stat sheet stuffer what are all the other greats including kobe..


Other greats didn't go for stats, they went for wins. That is why Lebron doesn't have a championship and those other greats do. Sure Lebron helps with his assists and boards, but dribbling the ball around until late in clock and driving in just to kick it out isn't exactly the best playing making. I'll give him the credit for the boards because that is all effort and how hard you go for them, and he does a great job of getting them.

I also don't understand why people are comparing Kobe and Lebron still. Kobe is out of his prime and no longer capable of doing what he use to be able to do and Lebron hasn't even entered his prime yet. Lebron is better right now, but I'll never consider him the best in the league until he proves he can win a championship.


WWF said:


> Why do many Laker fans think they can get anyone they want? Just because the team is in LA?


Many Laker fans don't understand the cap system. I've seen this on many other boards where they don't realize that we have basically no cap. Dwight Howard isn't an impossible dream, but a very unlikely one where we would have to give up both our big man just have a chance, and there really wouldn't be a point in doing that.


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I am so sorry because the Heat haven't won the finals. They were much better than Mavericks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The Heat could've won if the great LeBron James didn't play like he was Luol Deng.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Still feel the Lakers were fucking retarded to not accept the deal to send Pau to the T-Wolves for The #2 Pick and Kevin Love.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

no need to find them retarded, as they didn't turn it down. the T-Wolves did. the Lakers are the ones who offered it 

why on earth would they be so stupid to decline that deal :lmao they were praying for Minny to be so stupid.



notorious_187 said:


> The Heat could've won if the great LeBron James didn't play like he was *Andre Iguodala*


give the man some credit for stuffing that stat sheet, bro. 


the championship discussion, to me, is only worth being brought onto the table if the said player had a team worth winning a championship with. i'd hardly call the previous Cleveland Cavaliers team a worthy group of championship contenders, yet they still made it to the Finals. and you could even argue that the Miami Heat have overachieved this season, with two of the top five and one who falls somewhere in the top twenty, but a complete lack of depth and a good true point guard (and a true inside force).

i feel if LeBron James had a Shaquille O' Neal in his prime, they would have murdered the scene the same way Kobe/Shaq did. however, all we can do is "what if" that entire situation. 

but i don't think the "he can't win in the big time" is truly deserving of LeBron James just yet, therefore i can't really speak on just how great he is. he is one of the most all-around players of all time though, at least on paper. you can't even argue that. he brings high quality basketball to every facet of the game, and thats generally unprecedented.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Oh...my bad. For some reason I was under the impression that Minnesota offered that instead of Los Angeles....probably because Minnesota could do something that stupid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Minny isn't stupid enough to trade away their 20-15 guy and Love is Khan's only right decision in the draft. He didn't draft the guy, but he was smart enough to know, or just stupidly guessing like usual, that Love would turn out better than Mayo and he did,


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

KHAN.

DRAFT THREE POINT GUARDS, TRADE THE BEST ONE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

To be fair there wasn't much in the draft and it was mostly PG based draft, but he could have drafted DeRozan or even tried to get a big man. And hey, Flynn turned out great, he was just traded for basically nothing two years later.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah 09 was basically a guard draft.

You had Curry, Rubio, Jennings, Harden, DeRozan, Tyreke, Henderson, Collison, Flynn, Lawson, Holiday, Teague, Maynor, Beaubois, Douglas, Ellington all drafted in the 1st round. Over half of the 1st round picks in 09 were guards.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

KHAN.

POINT GUARDS AND FORWARDS WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS. 

i could do it all day, Khan is the man. i'm glad Lawson never ended up with them, he's one of my favorite college players and i'd much rather see him on a fun team like Denver then that mess in Minny.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> KHAN.
> 
> *POINT GUARDS AND FORWARDS WIN CHAMPIONSHIPS. *
> 
> i could do it all day, Khan is the man. i'm glad Lawson never ended up with them, he's one of my favorite college players and i'd much rather see him on a fun team like Denver then that mess in Minny.


I sure hope so. Because the Cavs have 4 Point Guards and 6 Power Forwards. Minnesota/Cleveland final next season?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> I sure hope so. Because the Cavs have 4 Point Guards and 6 Power Forwards. Minnesota/Cleveland final next season?


lmao. i havent watched ball in a while, but i will try my best to talk about this. I believe David Kahn is a fool, this guy drafts PG's and he could of drafted the likes of Curry, Jennings, Darren Collison, Derozen even. but he drafted people like Flynn, Rubio (who has a chance of being a bust), and trading the best PG he drafted Lawson. if i was in his seat, i would build around Love, Beasley. and this guy gave Darko 4 years/20 million? :no: . Darko can be a decent player, but not worth that much. he could of used that money in a trade, or sign someone else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I guess the Rockets, Warriors, & Raptors think that having half the damn roster being PF's will help them get into the playoffs.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the interesting thing about most of these teams with too many forwards (T-Wolves, Rockets, Warriors, Cavaliers), is that they could really use a fucking Center.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That didn't even strike my mind when I thought about the teams with no PF. Their starting centers are Darko Milicic, Chuck Hayes, Andris Biedrins, & Anderson Varejao...none of which would be starting centers on any championship contenders except for the Heat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Varejao is a decent defensive player but he annoys the fuck outta me so that's the only compliment I can give him. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

With the Center position being the worst position in the league talent-wise it makes me think about how far it's fallen off since the 90's. In the 90's the Center position was arguably the premier position...

You had Olajuwon, Ewing, Robinson, Mourning, Mutombo, Shaq...it's crazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah they've really fallen. And alot of the good ones are either too injury prone or on their way out. I must say I'm still a huge fan of Marcus Camby. He's been around forever but still has all the ability to put up 10/10 games and just seems like the kind of veteran I'd want on my team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

MUTUMBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> With the Center position being the worst position in the league talent-wise it makes me think about how far it's fallen off since the 90's. In the 90's the Center position was arguably the premier position...
> 
> You had Olajuwon, Ewing, Robinson, Mourning, Mutombo, Shaq...it's crazy.


One of the big reasons why the center position has fallen so much in terms as well is because of how much the league is oriented for guards now. They are favored so much with fouls and what centers are not allowed to do that it surprises me that there can even be a successful center out there.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> One of the big reasons why the center position has fallen so much in terms as well is because of how much the league is oriented for guards now. They are favored so much with fouls and what centers are not allowed to do that it surprises me that there can even be a successful center out there.


Blame this. 






Even big men want to be like Mike. You don't hear anybody saying they want to be like Olajuwon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Shit just got real.



> According to NBA executives familiar with the league’s strategies, once the lockout is in place, the owners will push for a hard salary cap of $45 million, the elimination of guaranteed contracts and ask that the players swallow a 33 percent salary cut.
> 
> The concessions made in recent weeks, including the “flex cap” of $62 million and a guarantee of $2 billion in annual player payroll, will be off the table.
> 
> If this seems certain to guarantee the loss of the entire 2011-12 season, it is because there are owners who think it is necessary for the long-term viability of the league."


But I think it's just a scare tactic to get the players to accept the current deal...if not then we'll be in for a *LONG* lockout.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

if players want to continue playing the game they love they'll take the cut. maybe not 33% but something significant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is ridiculous. I feel for the players, but I always hated their CBA debates because of the cases they make. Neither side needs more money and if they think they do then they don't know how good they have it. Not everyone gets to play the sport they love for millions of dollars and not everyone makes hundreds of millions of dollars off of it. I hope they realize how much money they will really lose because of the lockout, a lot of the NBA's popularity will go with it, especially if it is for a large chunk of the season.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I dont care about the players side at all. If they dont like the owner's deal, they can go find another job. Or go play in China for all I care.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> I dont care about the players side at all. If they dont like the owner's deal, they can go find another job. Or go play in China for all I care.


Even when the NBA owners are offering an even worse CBA then the NHL's which is widely considered the worst in sports history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

All those overpayed fucks like Rashard Lewis need to take a big ass paycut.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's not their fault the owners allow the GM's to give them ridiculous salaries.

But to be fair the owners, once players get their big contract they do tend to play like shit or play half-assed and then in their last year of the contract before they're a free agent they play they ass of and have a career season.

But all in all, some adjustments need to be made but the offer that the owners are offering is fucking horrible.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The lead prosecutor in the Casey Anthony trial was wearing a Stay Dwight tie in court. :lmao

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...d:+sports/magic/basketblog+(Magic+BasketBlog)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Owners are dumbasses. They are just doing this deal to protect themselves from their own stupidity. Btw they don't have to give out guaranteed contracts in the current CBA. Dampier had an unguaranteed contract I think? Someone did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah you don't have to give out guaranteed contracts it's a choice but owners & GM's 90% of the time give out guaranteed contracts.

On the Bulls: Kyle Korver, C.J. Watson and someone else I think it's Ronnie Brewer, they all have unguaranteed contracts.

And :lmao :lmao :lmao at the "Stay Dwight" tie...especially since on a huge trial that's all over CNN about a child's murder and he has on a tie about a basketball player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dwight's too busy planking to care.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I hate that stupid shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So do I, but at least he and Gil are spending their time productively, lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Cavs traded JJ Hickson to Sacramento for Casspi. Better for Cleveland than Sacramento, imo.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The owners are idiots, no one forced them to pay $120 million to Joe Johnson, the large contract to Lewis, or 20 million to darko. they made the choice to do it,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



WWF said:


> Cavs traded JJ Hickson to Sacramento for Casspi. Better for Cleveland than Sacramento, imo.


Whoa, I would've thought the Cavs would'ved trade Jamison before they traded Hickson.

I think it works out for both teams. Cleveland removes their logjam of PF's and they also receive someone who can start at SF for them, arguably their weakest position.

It works out for the Kings because it helps weaken their logjam of wings and they also receive someone who will probably start at PF and it makes their frontcourt bench better.

Not a bad trade for both teams.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

should also be mentioned Cleveland got a first rounder out of the trade.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I guess they've decided to keep Jamison to have a veteran presence in the locker room and to help Thompson along. I just think Cleveland got the better end of the deal. 



Rawlin said:


> should also be mentioned Cleveland got a first rounder out of the trade.


Oh, that's huge, especially considering Sacramento is a perennial lottery team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah but don't forget it's top 10 protected.

The Kings have a good future to be build upon: Evans, Cousins, Jimmer, J.J., if they can retain Thornton, that's a pretty good young core.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> should also be mentioned Cleveland got a first rounder out of the trade.


so it was Hickson, for Omar Casspi and a 1st round pick? was the first round pick top 5 protected or top 10 protected? or unprotected?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Top 10 protected.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Top 10 protected.


thats still a good pick. if Cavs want they can use this draft pick correctly. they can use it in package deal to get players, use it for next years to move up, or just use the pick in general. i think this pick will come in use near in the future.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but don't forget it's top 10 protected.
> 
> The Kings have a good future to be build upon: Evans, Cousins, Jimmer, J.J., if they can retain Thornton, that's a pretty good young core.


the most important thing for the Kings is development in the young guys, both in their attitude and their play. 

Jimmer, Evans, and Thornton are all gonna need to learn how to play together and do it in an effective manner that involves running an offense.

or i guess they could always be the next bibby/johnson/crawford and just play isolation offense for 75% of the game.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

22 of 30 teams are losing money and even if you add in the other 8 they are still losing 300 million dollars last year. This lockout is going to last a long time and may kill the momentum of the league. it is a disgrace that the top two sports leagues in this country will be locked out at the same time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't understand how the overwhelming majority of the league is losing money. I don't get it, especially when every NFL team is making a profit.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

its official folks.

WE IN LOCKOUT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Time for me to get back into baseball.

But honestly this is huge for baseball, no NBA or NFL, they better capitalize on this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NFL will get a deal done before the season starts. Plus the summer is baseballs time. Hockey more then anything needs to capitalize.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Cleveland and Sacramento have agreed to a trade to send J.J. Hickson to the Kings for Omri Casspi and a lottery protected 1st round pick. I like this trade for both teams as the Cavs could use another shooter since they don't really have any good shooters on the team. Just a bunch of slashers. The thing that sucks about Casspi and many other shooters is that he can go cold for a LONG time. The Kings get Hickson who will help a lot for the PF position. This can allow Cousins to slide to Center and they can make a tough frontcourt together. Cousins looked dominating at times last season. Getting rid of Casspi helped solved the logjam at SF too so now I wonder what else Geoff Petrie has in mind to fix the Kings again.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No! How will the Cavs win without 6 Power Forwards?

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

:cuss::frustrate:evil::no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Shannon Brown has opted out of his contract with the Lakers, will not return and will test the free agency market.

I saw this coming every since the beginning of the year, there's tons of teams the guy could start on or where he would at least be 6th man. If Atlanta doesn't re-sign Jamal Crawford, I wouldn't be surprised to see him sign with the Hawks since he would probably be 6th man and his wife lives out there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

We are officially in a lockout, the 2nd on Stern's resume. Asshole.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is my 1st lockout since I was really into basketball when the 1st lockout came, I was a bigger baseball fan but damn I hope it doesn't last that long but then again I hope we don't have a really horrible deal.

It's just bad timing since the NBA's coming off one of it's most popular seasons in the last decade or so and they had tons of momentum riding into this season. With so much anticipation heading into this season, you had: Will Miami's Big 3 win a ring, Where will Dwight & CP3 end up, The Rise of the NY Knicks, How will the Lakers bounce back, how will the 2011 draft class fare, how will young teams like the Bulls & Thunder do, will the Mavs repeat, are the Celtics & Spurs done...I just think it's the worst timing to have a lockout.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

they have three and a half months to figure something out.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Wow lame, I was looking forward to people getting Jimmered.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

kobe bryant must be pissed. second lockout of his career, HOW'S A MAN SUPPOSED TO BECOME ALL-TIME LEADING SCORER.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Canadian said:


> Wow lame, I was looking forward to people getting Jimmered.


Still debating on who'll be the bigger bust: Jimmer or Rubio?


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think there is no NBA season next year, the last time this happened a deal barely got done, literally were minutes away from a lockout, this time I think it happens.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I agree, especially with how bad I've heard it is. 



notorious_187 said:


> Still debating on who'll be the bigger bust: Jimmer or Rubio?


JIMMER


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The biggest bust this year will be the NBA as a whole. I can't believe the top two sports leagues in this country are both locked out at the same time. Thank god for college because at least I will have football and basketball to watch no matter what happens here. The smartest guys right now are Jared Sullinger and Harrison Barnes for staying in school.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> kobe bryant must be pissed. second lockout of his career, HOW'S A MAN SUPPOSED TO BECOME ALL-TIME LEADING SCORER.


Maybe he can finally have surgery on the ridiculous amount of injuries he plays with, unless of course its too late for surgery in which cause he should of done it a long time ago. Playing with injuries to help your team win is great and all, but having Kobe be 100% in his hands and knees would also be great.


Also FUCK STERN. This is the second worst thing to happen this basketball season, behind of course the epic fuck up by the Clippers when they lost to the Cavs and ruined the streak/streak matchup. At least we got hockey...eh?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Still debating on who'll be the bigger bust: Jimmer or Rubio?


Rubio cant do anything but pass, Jimmer cant do anything but shoot. I'll take Rubio as bigger bust.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is such a damn shame.

Not to mention they are coming off the highest rated NBA Playoffs in over 15 years (I believe).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I would like to thank the NBA and NFL for not getting its shit together, because it will be much easier for me during the upcoming fall and winter to use that time to stay caught up with pro wrestling. Will also make the choice much easier on Sunday nights for Dexter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The NFL's lockout will probably be over next month, as for the NBA...I think for the NBAPA it most depends on how the NFL's goes with the NFL players decertifying.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> Rubio cant do anything but pass, Jimmer cant do anything but shoot. I'll take Rubio as bigger bust.


You can't be serious?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> I would like to thank the NBA and NFL for not getting its shit together, because it will be much easier for me during the upcoming fall and winter to use that time to stay caught up with pro wrestling. Will also make the choice much easier on Sunday nights for Dexter.


NFL won't miss any regular season games. won't miss any preseason games. NFL stuff is just a formality at this point. only a matter of time.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dirk with the important questions:

swish41 Dirk Nowitzki
I was wondering since there is a lockout, am I still allowed to watch nbatv? Or maybe that's a fine


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NBATV could at least have some variety in what they show during the lcokout instead of showing the same dunk contests and games over and over.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> NBATV could at least have some variety in what they show during the lcokout instead of showing the same dunk contests and games over and over.


hell yeah i know. i watched the same damn dunk contest its like from 1988 to 1994, then they replay it. I wish the would replay some all star games, regular season games, or some 3 point shootouts


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> You can't be serious?


I can and I am. Both guys are going to get dusted by faster PGs. But at least Jimmer will be able to curl off screens and get open shots like Ben Gordon. Rubio is nothing but a distributor, with no one to distribute to. If Rondo played at half speed, he would be Rubio.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So, apparently Rubio is as fast as Eddy Curry?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> I can and I am. Both guys are going to get dusted by faster PGs. But at least Jimmer will be able to curl off screens and get open shots like Ben Gordon. Rubio is nothing but a distributor, with no one to distribute to. If Rondo played at half speed, he would be Rubio.


You're underrating Jimmer drastically. He's not JJ Reddick - more versatile and more skilled than just a "shooter". Shooting may be his best quality but he can create off the dribble and off the pick n roll.

As far as Rubio, love the kid but I can't disagree.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This was the topic from a forum that I post on and I thought it was interesting so I'd post it here.


> You are awarded the 12th pick in a fantasy draft and the players that have gone off the board are...
> 
> LeBron James
> Kevin Durant
> ...


Now, I'm split. A part of me says I would draft Russell Westbrook but apart says to draft Kobe or Dirk since they have about 3 or 4 left in them. Remember though that it is a fantasy draft and most GM's draft based off potential but then again in a draft you wanna take the BPA and I think that would be Dirk or Kobe. Interesting.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^^ I'd take Javale McGee. He has dominant center written all over him.



Father Flex said:


> You're underrating Jimmer drastically. He's not JJ Reddick - more versatile and more skilled than just a "shooter". Shooting may be his best quality but he can create off the dribble and off the pick n roll.
> 
> As far as Rubio, love the kid but I can't disagree.


I was thinking of Jimmer as more a Ben Gordon type, who can create off the dribble some, but mostly comes off screens or spots up. 15-to-20 a night kind of guy. But I might be underrating him. As for pick and roll, I figure he'll be the one setting the picks since most of the Kings main players can't shoot. Pick and Pop with Tyreke Evans and Jimmer would be better.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> This was the topic from a forum that I post on and I thought it was interesting so I'd post it here.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm split. A part of me says I would draft Russell Westbrook but apart says to draft Kobe or Dirk since they have about 3 or 4 left in them. Remember though that it is a fantasy draft and most GM's draft based off potential but then again in a draft you wanna take the BPA and I think that would be Dirk or Kobe. Interesting.


1. Rondo
2. Blake Griffin
3. Bynum
4. Rudy Gay
5. Westbrook

Those stipulations suck.



Dice Darwin. said:


> I was thinking of Jimmer as more a Ben Gordon type, who can create off the dribble some, but mostly comes off screens or spots up. 15-to-20 a night kind of guy. But I might be underrating him. As for pick and roll, I figure he'll be the one setting the picks since most of the Kings main players can't shoot. Pick and Pop with Tyreke Evans and Jimmer would be better.


Okay, that's more fair. Stylistically, I could settle for that. Jimmer is much bigger but I know you're aware of that.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Griffin was taken. 

Rajon Rondo, Russell Westbrook, and Andrew Bynum would be my top three. Tyreke Evans may have slipped in there if this was last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> ^^ I'd take Javale McGee. He has dominant center written all over him.


That guy probably has the lowest b-ball IQ of any center in the league.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> Griffin was taken.
> 
> Rajon Rondo, Russell Westbrook, and Andrew Bynum would be my top three. Tyreke Evans may have slipped in there if this was last year.


Briefly skimmed through it. Good-eye.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> That guy probably has the lowest b-ball IQ of any center in the league.


Probably. But it doesn't stop him from blocking shots and grabbing boards. He's only 23 right now. Not even near his prime. He'll never be a genius on the court, but with a couple more years experience he should be fine.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

eric gordon, zach randolph, and andrew bynum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm not picking Bynum. It would be far too risky. He's been in the NBA for six years and has one 70+ game season and that was his 2nd year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*










Cmon NBA. Bad time for a lockout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> He was followed by NBA player DeMarcus Cousins with 29 points. Cousins, the 5th overall pick in the 2010 draft, had a tough game, picking up a technical foul in the first half after tossing the ball outside the gym door in frustration after being called for traveling.


I could bash DeMarcus but I'm just lol'ing at the thought of someone getting a technical in a streetball game.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I could bash DeMarcus but I'm just lol'ing at the thought of someone getting a technical in a streetball game.


I'm lol'ing at them calling traveling in streetball game. If they do that, nobody will ever make it past half court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Good point.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

wonder if DeMarcus Cousins took any 3's. he should be somewhere around the 3-point line in his ever-expanding over-gracious idea of his shooting abilities. 

if anyone noticed, throughout the season, his idea of his "range" was expanding. he kept taking shots further and further out. his fadeaway is atrocious, too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He needs to grow up though. He's the poor-man's Rasheed Wallace, attitude wise.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

he needs to do a LOT of things. DeMarcus Cousins is really the definition of "raw talent."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well we've got our first police report of the offseason, no surprise who's involved though. And no it's not J.R.



> Some unfortunate news out of Minnesota, as KARE 11 is reporting TWolves forward Michael Beasley was cited for marijuana possession and speeding last week: “Minnetonka Police say Minnesota Timberwolves forward Michael Beasley was cited for marijuana possession and speeding in Minnetonka last week. Beasley was pulled over on June 26 for speeding around 3 a.m. on Interstate 394 and Carlson Parkway. He was clocked at 84 mph in a 65 mph zone. Police also found 16.2 grams of marijuana in Beasley’s vehicle. Both offenses are petty misdemeanors which will result in fines.”


Damn dude's getting busted for weed in Minnesota. He needs to grow up and get his shit together, he could be an elite player if he focused more on improving than getting high.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

There's weed in _Minnesota_?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

My thoughts exactly. I was so sure he'd be safe out there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasley has always been an idiot. So relieved we took Rose over him back in 08' and still can't believe how overhyped Beasley was.



> Remember that the Chicago Bulls had the first pick in the 2008 draft. Coach Vinny Del ***** and owner Jerry Reinsdorf had personal interviews with the guys they were considering to be the No. 1 pick, including Derrick Rose of Memphis and Michael Beasley of Kansas State. Serevens takes the story from there.
> 
> 
> During the session with Beasley, there were a couple occasions in which (one of) his (two) cell phones went off. Believe it or not, he answered the calls!
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If Chicago would've drafted Beasley and Miami would've drafted D. Rose.

D. Rose & D. Wade on the same team? My god.

But yeah, if Chicago would've drafted Beasley that would've been a horrible mistake that they made. But that's a terrible attitude to have in basically a job interview.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Mayo was overhyped outta college too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah he was. It's no surprise that the first 3 draft picks out of a draft are the most hyped.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

To his credit, Mayo is a pretty good two-way player. OJ did not live up to the magnitude of role scouts predicted for him but he's a good 2 guard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And we have the first signing of a major star in Europe.



> Marc Stein of ESPN has confirmed with sources that Deron Williams intends to play for Besiktas if the lockout continues.
> 
> Players under contract have typically needed a letter of clearance from FIBA to play elsewhere, but the Players Association believes they need no such clearance during a work stoppage.
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see how much he dominates the league. Deron was never really right at the end of last season because of his wrist. I think he doesn't want to have half a year off of not playing quality basketball and not putting his wrist through actual game action.

By all accounts it's fine but there could be a mental hurdle he's trying to overcome.

On the other hand, a lot of NBA fans will explode if Deron loses a game or has a horrible shooting performance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And in some more news, Yao Ming has officially retired from the NBA.

He had such a bright career, he would've been one of the better centers in the NBA history if he could've stayed healthy but through all that, I think that he'll still get a HOF induction.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> And in some more news, Yao Ming has officially retired from the NBA.
> 
> He had such a bright career, he would've been one of the better centers in the NBA history if he could've stayed healthy but through all that, I think that he'll still get a HOF induction.


He'll be in the HOF for sure since its a basketball HOF not nba HOF.

And no the Heat did not fail, they were 2 games away from the nba championship in their first year together despite having no big man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Anything less than a championship is a fail in my eyes, especially considering the talent they have and the way they performed in the first 3 rounds.

They were undefeated at home prior to the Finals, they lost twice at home in the Finals. After performing so great down the stretch many people that the Miami Heat "un-clutchness" had gone away. LeBron played one of his worst series in his career. Their best player scored 8 points in one of the games.

They were the first team in NBA history to win Game 3 with the series tied 1-1 and go on to lose the series.

And I'm sick of the big man excuse, they played against Chicago a team with arguably the most frontcourt depth in the league and still managed to defeat them with arguably the worst frontcourt in the league and it's not like Dallas has such a mighty frontcourt considering they had no true backup PF and their backup C was hurt for the majority of the series forcing them to play a rookie at Center who hardly had any experience whatsoever.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

doesn't every team that doesn't win a championship in some way fail? i mean, that is the goal of every team, or at least it should be. you go out to win games, you play basketball to win championships. not succeeding in a goal is failure. 

but the Heat definitely didn't fail in any sort of special way. not only was it only year 1, but this team still has plenty of glaring issues with their play and their roster. they still almost won a championship. maybe those issues never get fixed and they continue to coast on the 3, but who knows.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I completely agree with your first statement. As for the second one, if the Heat ever wanna win a title, LeBron has to play like he plays in the first 3 rounds. 2 NBA Finals appearances, 10 NBA Finals games, a career high of 25 points.

Anyway, the reason why I have the Fail avatar & sig is because of an argument with Rock Bottom. Earlier in the season, I had a Fail sig and avatar and it was right around the time the Heat were on like a 12 game winning streak and he complained about how they weren't failing anymore so I agreed to take the avatar & sig down but if the Heat didn't make it to the Finals or lost in the Finals in a somewhat embarrassing way then I'd bring it back.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Anything less than a championship is a fail in my eyes, especially considering the talent they have and the way they performed in the first 3 rounds.
> 
> They were undefeated at home prior to the Finals, they lost twice at home in the Finals. After performing so great down the stretch many people that the Miami Heat "un-clutchness" had gone away. LeBron played one of his worst series in his career. Their best player scored 8 points in one of the games.
> 
> ...


Chicago may have frontcourt depth, but they don't have a single standout big. If you took all of the skills of Noah, Boozer, Asik, and Gibson and put them into one person...Bosh would've still been the most talented big on the floor, regardless of what the stat sheet says. Boozer and Noah are both overrated. Chicago is gonna regret wasting that much money on Boozer. If they don't regret it already.

And it didn't matter that Dallas was short on bigs. Marion has a lot of PF experience, so he filled in for Dirk just fine. And you're making too big a deal about depth. In the playoffs, rotations shorten anyway. That rookie center Dallas has hardly even played. And when he did, he wasn't asked to do much but play decent defense and grab a few boards. His role was so limited, there wasn't much chance to take advantage of him.

Dirk/Chandler > Bosh/Anthony > Boozer/Noah

That's why Miami beat the Bulls, but lost to the Mavs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Are we talking about the same rookie who almost broke the record for quickest foul out in NBA history?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Are we talking about the same rookie who almost broke the record for quickest foul out in NBA history?


Yeah. The one who hardly played and wasn't asked to do much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He hardly played? He played in every game in the Finals except game 1.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

are we talking about the French guy?

his defense was atrocious. he spent the better part of the Finals looking lost on the court.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Dice Darwin said:


> Chicago may have frontcourt depth, but they don't have a single standout big. If you took all of the skills of Noah, Boozer, Asik, and Gibson and put them into one person...Bosh would've still been the most talented big on the floor, regardless of what the stat sheet says. Boozer and Noah are both overrated. Chicago is gonna regret wasting that much money on Boozer. If they don't regret it already.
> 
> And it didn't matter that Dallas was short on bigs. Marion has a lot of PF experience, so he filled in for Dirk just fine. And you're making too big a deal about depth. In the playoffs, rotations shorten anyway. That rookie center Dallas has hardly even played. And when he did, he wasn't asked to do much but play decent defense and grab a few boards. His role was so limited, there wasn't much chance to take advantage of him.
> 
> ...


Brah. Bosh can score and do not much else. Relax on that. And Marion did not fill in for Dirk adequately. Dirk would go on the bench for 1 minute and 30 seconds then Carlisle would have to bring him back in due to blowing an 8 point lead. Literally, Dirk did not have more than a stretch of 3 minutes rest on any night.

Dirk/Chandler > Bulls > Bosh/Anthony


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> Brah. Bosh can score and do not much else. Relax on that. And Marion did not fill in for Dirk adequately. Dirk would go on the bench for 1 minute and 30 seconds then Carlisle would have to bring him back in due to blowing an 8 point lead. Literally, Dirk did not have more than a stretch of 3 minutes rest on any night.
> 
> Dirk/Chandler > Bulls > Bosh/Anthony


This.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyway, the reason why I have the Fail avatar & sig is because of an argument with Rock Bottom. Earlier in the season, I had a Fail sig and avatar and it was right around the time the Heat were on like a 12 game winning streak and he complained about how they weren't failing anymore so I agreed to take the avatar & sig down but if the Heat didn't make it to the Finals or lost in the Finals in a somewhat embarrassing way then I'd bring it back.


i didn't expect to see it again after the celts/heat series tbh.

anyway, this article by bill simmons offering his solution to the lockout.. it's a good read.

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6749669/if-ruled-nba-world


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> Brah. Bosh can score and do not much else. Relax on that. And Marion did not fill in for Dirk adequately. Dirk would go on the bench for 1 minute and 30 seconds then Carlisle would have to bring him back in due to blowing an 8 point lead. Literally, Dirk did not have more than a stretch of 3 minutes rest on any night.
> 
> Dirk/Chandler > Bulls > Bosh/Anthony


It's not unusual for stars to play 40 minutes a night in the playoffs. What Dirk did wasn't some crazy thing that never happens. Marion did well enough to not lose leads when he filled in for Dirk. That's all he was supposed to do, especially when going against 2 or 3 stars and your only star in on the bench. And Brian Cardinal did a decent job too, for 2 minute stretches.

And as for Bosh, people always underrate him for some reason. The guy is in the all-star game almost every year for a reason. Is he soft? Yeah. But I still say if you took all the skills that Asik, Noah, Boozer and Gibson have, not one of them can do anything that Bosh can't do. And in most things, Bosh can do it better. The only thing any of them have over him, is that Noah works harder. I don't even like Bosh. But when he's is right in the head, it's not even close. 

Bosh lit them all up in that Heat/Bulls series. But if it makes you feel better, I don't even rate Bosh in the top 5 PFs in the league. It's just that the Bulls starting bigs aren't that good, that's all. That's why their bench players played so much. Boozer couldn't guard anyone and could barely score on some nights, while Noah couldn't do anything but rebound a little. I can't be the only one who noticed that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> i didn't expect to see it again after the celts/heat series tbh.
> 
> anyway, this article by bill simmons offering his solution to the lockout.. it's a good read.
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6749669/if-ruled-nba-world


Well in the Celtics 1st year they won 66 games, had the best record in the league, and won the championship.

Just sayin.

In other news, Shaq is the newest member of the Inside the NBA. Sir Charles, Shaq, Jet, it's gonna be gold.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the Celtics also had a decent team surrounding their big 3. it wasn't 3 STARS AND SOME SCRUBS PAST THEIR TIME, they had some really nice role players. not even comparable really.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> the Celtics also had a decent team surrounding their big 3. it wasn't 3 STARS AND SOME SCRUBS PAST THEIR TIME, they had some really nice role players. not even comparable really.


Not my fault that Danny Ainge knew what he was doing and acquired the right players. Also not my fault that Doc was a great coach and the players all knew their roles and did what they were told to.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

don't really care about any of that, as that wasn't my point. 

comparing the Heats first season with the Celtics first season is fruitless. and who cares what the CEltics did three years ago anyway, we don't live in the past. 

Celtics lost to the Heat this year. you can write all the excuses you want for it, you can backtrack to championship success a couple years ago, but it doesn't change what happened. 

they were also a mere 2 games away from winning a championship. 3 players, not entirely by themselves of course, but to the most extent of "by themselves" you can really be. and this was their first try. it's an accomplishment. the only reason we all pretend it isn't is because they were arrogant and maybe a little ignorant.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> don't really care about any of that, as that wasn't my point.
> 
> comparing the Heats first season with the Celtics first season is fruitless. and who cares what the CEltics did three years ago anyway, we don't live in the past.
> 
> ...


What the hell?

How are the '08 Celtics and the '11 Heat not comparable? They're both teams that formed a big 3 and they're both in their first year. The only difference between them is one was more prepared than the other so they had better players.

Where did a make an excuse for the Celtics losing to the Heat? All I'm saying is the Heat beating a past their prime Celtics team where every starter was playing through an injury except for K.G. isn't impressive.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> What the hell?
> 
> How are the '08 Celtics and the '11 Heat not comparable? They're both teams that formed a big 3 and they're both in their first year. *The only difference between them is one was more prepared than the other so they had better players.*
> 
> Where did a make an excuse for the Celtics losing to the Heat? All I'm saying is the Heat beating a past their prime Celtics team where every starter was playing through an injury except for K.G. isn't impressive.


one of them had some actual role players, not past-prime scrubs who can only fill in for a few minutes. one of them had a non-first year coach, and a guy who generally wasn't an idiot. one of them had straight up 10 year veterans, the other is guys just entering their prime. one team everyone actually kind of supported getting together, the other team everyone hated (and mental stability is a big part of any sport game). one team had a good fundamentals point guard, the other had a tired mike bibby and some small guy who shoots 3's.


shall i go on? a big 3 is the ONLY thing they have in common. step out of the miami heat hate box son. its ok to give them a little credit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> one of them had some actual role players, not past-prime scrubs who can only fill in for a few minutes. one of them had a non-first year coach, and a guy who generally wasn't an idiot. one of them had straight up 10 year veterans, the other is guys just entering their prime. one team everyone actually kind of supported getting together, the other team everyone hated (and mental stability is a big part of any sport game). one team had a good fundamentals point guard, the other had a tired mike bibby and some small guy who shoots 3's.
> 
> 
> shall i go on? a big 3 is the ONLY thing they have in common. step out of the miami heat hate box son. its ok to give them a little credit.


Once again. It's not Danny Ainge's fault that Pat Riley didn't know how to surround his big 3 with the right players. And I think it's stupid to say "Oh we can't compare these two teams cause Team A has better role players than Team B"

Erik Spoelstra's not a first year coach, he's been the Heat's head coach for 3 years and an assistant coach for them for over 10 years.

But the Heat's big 3 talent wise are better than the 08 Celtics big 3 talent wise.

So I guess can't compare the Bad Boys Pistons to the 08 Celtics since the Pistons were hated more. 

I'll give you the Rondo/Bibby argument but we had a small guy who shoots 3's too...you know what his name was...it was Eddie House.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

spoelestra is still awful, i don't care if he's been coaching for 25 years. obviously can't dispute that point, unless you actually think he's anywhere near the caliber of Doc Rivers. Spoelestra couldn't run a rotation to save his life.

and i'm not fucking talking about anyone's fault, why do you keep saying that. i'm saying they don't compare well BECAUSE of like the fifteen fucking things i listed, and thats not even all of them. you can compare whatever teams you want, and put some stupid smileys on it, doesn't make it a good comparison. 

and thank you for fleshing out my Rondo/Bibby argument. not only did the Celtics have a fundamentals point guard, they had a guy who could shoot 3's. the Heat only had one of those. Bibby was basically blacklisted from the Finals after doing nothing for 4 games.

don't understand what the Pistons have to do with any of this, but i've already proven my point by last post (cept my obvious folly on Spoelestra, but i don't care, HEat haven't been on my radar since like 2006), so its whatever.

the only thing these two teams really have in common is they shuffled their entire rosters and ended up with three superstars, and were generally successful. thats about it. nothing else really matches up, which was my point from the very beginning, whch i'm having trouble why you can't see that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Spoelstra's a horrible coach, I don't even think Heat fans can argue against that.

I really don't see how it's a bad comparison. I'm comparing the two most recent Big 3's in their first year against each other. Who cares if the Heat didn't have a better PG or the Celtics didn't have better wings, that doesn't necessarily make them a horrible comparison.

The reason why I brought up the Bad Boys Pistons was because you said "One team everyone actually kind of supported getting together, the other team everyone hated" as a reason why you can't compare the Heat/Celtics. I'm saying the Bad Boys Pistons are the most hated team of all-time so I guess I can't compare the Celtics and them because the Celtics were loved and the Pistons were hated.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

that's one thing. i'm not saying teams don't make a good comparison because of one thing. i'm saying there's a myriad of things the Celtics had that the Heat don't have. 

i'm not really saying you CAN'T compare them, but we can't act like the Heat walked in with all the pieces needed for a championship, when you can realistically look at the 08 Celtics roster and say the opposite. the Heat tried to win off of the raw talent of 3 men, and almost did it. these two teams just weren't on the same level, despite having Big 3s.

even the Big 3 themselves don't have much in common, besides being SG/SF/PF. there's just a lot of differences to consider.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I can agree with that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://outofbounds.yahoo.com/?vid=25909171

Mamba don't play that~!

What's up with these two morons? First LeBron dunks on a kid during horse and now Kobe calls out a freshmen. lolz


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao

I must say, Celts were smart in '08 to get guys like Cassell and PJ Brown to go along with the Big 3 as veterans. Posey as a sixth man was huge too. Baby Davis, Leon Powe both had big roles in the playoffs and the Big 3 meshed well enough together that they didn't need to carry everything. I didn't like the way Miami's team was set up because their bench seemed streaky as fuck. Plus they didn't even have a consistent starting five.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I must say, Celts were smart in '08 to get guys like Cassell and PJ Brown to go along with the Big 3 as veterans. Posey as a sixth man was huge too. Baby Davis, Leon Powe both had big roles in the playoffs and the Big 3 meshed well enough together that they didn't need to carry everything. I didn't like the way Miami's team was set up because their bench seemed streaky as fuck. Plus they didn't even have a consistent starting five.


Which went well with my point that Danny made smart draft choices and signed the right role players. Also adding to the fact that just like K.G. said everyone on the team had a role, they knew what to do, and they knew not to try to cross line and do too much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> http://outofbounds.yahoo.com/?vid=25909171
> 
> Mamba don't play that~!
> 
> What's up with these two morons? First LeBron dunks on a kid during horse and now Kobe calls out a freshmen. lolz


Kobe was acting a fool at his camp. Bow Wow bet him $1000 at that he could beat him in one on one. I wonder how it turned out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Which went well with my point that Danny made smart draft choices and signed the right role players. Also adding to the fact that just like K.G. said everyone on the team had a role, they knew what to do, and they knew not to try to cross line and do too much.


The only thing I find hilariously funny is that you said that Ainge did a better job than Riley at surrounding his big three. That is absolutely true, but you do realize Pat had almost nothing to work with money wise and still managed to get some good players with basically only minimums. It also isn't Riley's fault that Miller and Haslem got injured during the season which screwed up the team's chemistry and it took them all the way to the playoffs to finally get it right.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Shaq joins the TNT team
> 
> Shaquille O’Neal(notes) has agreed to a multiyear deal with Turner Sports to become an analyst on its NBA coverage.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-shaq-turner


The G.O.A.T Post-game show has just got better. SMH at ESPN missing out on dude,while there pre-game coverage is almost a chore to watch. Although hopefully this leads to C-webb helping more on NBA TV IF and when the season starts, because most of their current group of annalist aren't cutting either lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Shaq + Charles = RATINGS BEYOND BELIEF


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The only thing I find hilariously funny is that you said that Ainge did a better job than Riley at surrounding his big three. That is absolutely true, but you do realize Pat had almost nothing to work with money wise and still managed to get some good players with basically only minimums. It also isn't Riley's fault that Miller and Haslem got injured during the season which screwed up the team's chemistry and it took them all the way to the playoffs to finally get it right.


The role players and coaches are relevant, but the key differences between the Celtics 3 and the Heat 3 were attitude and abilities. I can't possibly deny that James/Wade/Bosh is a more talented trio than Garnett/Allen/Pierce were in 2008. LeBron's the best player alive as far as I'm concerned. But the Celtics were more prepared to win a championship in 2008. I'm not trying to spin any bullshit about the Celtics trying harder or being grittier or anything. What I'm saying is that those three wanted to win a championship and could see their windows starting to close. On top of that, creating a Big Three the way Ainge did was pretty much unprecedented, and there were real concerns about how they'd share responsibilities. I think this kept them on edge. Compare that with the Heat, who seemed pretty confident from day one that they were a dynasty in the making. 

As for abilities, simply enough, Garnett, Pierce, and Allen all play different roles on the court. Garnett posted up and led the defense. Pierce was the slasher. Allen was the jump shooter. On Miami, James and Wade do pretty much the same thing, and Bosh wasn't as comfortable as I thought he'd be as a rebound/cleanup guy for them. I hoped LeBron would embrace the Magic Johnson role and play PG, but Spoelstra/LeBron insisted on putting a token PG out there in Arroyo, Chandler, and then Bibby. The Heat's half-court offense won't come near its potential if the defense knows it only has to stop one of James or Wade at a time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I just marked. 

Kind of sets up a bitter sweet situation if the Raptors shockingly make the playoffs though. TNT's coverage won't air in Canada on SN, SN1, TSN or TSN2 for Raptors playoff games instead of the mediocre biased Canadian coverage.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

For sure at the Barkley and Shaq pairing equals ratings. Can't wait to see how it goes, and what classic youtube clips we get out of it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> I just marked.
> 
> Kind of sets up a bitter sweet situation if the Raptors shockingly make the playoffs though. TNT's coverage won't air in Canada on SN, SN1, TSN or TSN2 for Raptors playoff games instead of the mediocre biased Canadian coverage.


glad i have the score and nba tv


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> glad i have the score and nba tv


I have the Score too. I HIGHLY doubt the Score will show a Raptors playoff game if Sportsnet or TSN has it on already.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> According to reports from InterAksyon.com and SLAMOnline.com, Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant, Oklahoma City forward Kevin Durant, and New Orleans guard Chris Paul are headed to the Phillipines next week for a couple of exhibition games.
> 
> Sacramento's Tyreke Evans, Miami's Mario Chalmers, Minnesota's Darko Milicic, Oklahoma City’s Russell Westbrook and James Harden and the Los Angeles Clippers' DeAndre Jordan reportedly have also been invited to participate.
> 
> ...


I just hope that there's a way for us to watch the game.



> News has long since broke that Washington D.C.'s Goodman League will host Los Angeles's Drew League in an exhibition between the nation's best two summer basketball leagues on August 20. It now appears that each side will be armed with their fair share of NBA stars. In the absence of official leagues and practice facilities during the ongoing NBA lockout, many in the Association have taken to these outdoor leagues to fulfill their basketball cravings.
> 
> Oklahoma City Thunder superstar and D.C. native Kevin Durant is reportedly working with LA natives Baron Davis and Dorell Wright to bring a Drew League team filled with NBA talent like Ron Artest, James Harden and J.R. Smith to Washington to square off against the likes of Durant, Michael Beasley, John Wall and DeMarcus Cousins.
> 
> The showdown might be a homecoming for several Drew League players with local connections, including current Wizards JaVale McGee and Nick Young, as well as current Laker, former Wizard and one-time University of Maryland standout Steve Blake.


Word is they're trying to get ESPN to air it live. I hope so, I've seen highlights from those respective leagues and they'ew both highly entertaining. Hopefully ESPN picks it up.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

in 76er news (lol who cares), apparently we've told General Manager Ed Stefanski that he can start interviewing for other positions outside of the Philadelphia organization. they say he's gonna interview for the vacant Raptors position next month. 

guess the sale of our team is sparking some actual CHANGE.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I just hope that there's a way for us to watch the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Word is they're trying to get ESPN to air it live. I hope so, I've seen highlights from those respective leagues and they'ew both highly entertaining. Hopefully ESPN picks it up.


Both need more of Steph the Future Curry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Going to be interesting trying to find basketball to watch when I'm at school this semester. Last year I tried out ESPN 3 a few times and liked it so I might try and follow some foreign basketball if some players I like end up going overseas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Anyone else annoyed at how overrated Dirk has become since he won this year?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Brye said:


> Going to be interesting trying to find basketball to watch when I'm at school this semester. Last year I tried out ESPN 3 a few times and liked it so I might try and follow some foreign basketball if some players I like end up going overseas.


There's still college basketball.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/07/13/arvydas-sabonis/index.html

i miss him playing  . no one knew how good he REALLY was


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah, he was a beast. I also miss Drago Petravich, never actually got to watch one of his games and that disappoints me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Yeah, he was a beast. I also miss Drago Petravich, never actually got to watch one of his games and that disappoints me.


yeah 

Drago could of been a star in the nba, if he didnt pass away at such a young age. also, i always wonder how good Grant hill could of been if it wasnt for his knees. he was such a good player in pistons, such a shame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyone else annoyed at how overrated Dirk has become since he won this year?


I disagree on that. I think he's finally getting the recognition he deserves.



Psycho Sid said:


> There's still college basketball.


True, true I can't say I like college basketball as much but I'll still watch it, especially if there's nothing else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Brye said:


> I disagree on that. I think he's finally getting the recognition he deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true I can't say I like college basketball as much but I'll still watch it, especially if there's nothing else.


I'm not talking about that part, that I agree with. I'm talking about as far as his career compared to others. For example, ever since Dirk won his ring for some reason he magically has a better career than a K.G. and is a better all-time player than K.G. was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not talking about that part, that I agree with. I'm talking about as far as his career compared to others. For example, ever since Dirk won his ring for some reason he magically has a better career than a K.G. and is a better all-time player than K.G. was.


I'd say he's not too far behind. I'd put KG ahead of him, but not by any ridiculous length. He's clutch, beautiful inside and outside game, good on defense (not on KG's level though by any means) and he's got his ring now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Agreed but the thing is IMO the gap between K.G. and Dirk in the majority of things besides shooting and offensive clutchness is very wide, I'll probably put the top 5 PF's as Duncan/Barkley/K.G./Malone/Dirk in whatever order one wants to put the first four in.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not talking about that part, that I agree with. I'm talking about as far as his career compared to others. For example, ever since Dirk won his ring for some reason he magically has a better career than a K.G. and is a better all-time player than K.G. was.


You're nuts. Well deserved notorioty for Dirk. Overrated? Ha. Dude put that team on his back this post-season and has in many years in the past. KG didn't do that well in Minnesota. Constant first round exits with the exception of one WCF.

Hater.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dirk can hit the 3, KG plays close to the basket, games are totally incomparable to each other.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

dirk carried his mavs team for such a long time, the guy deserves so much respect. He could of left Dallas a long time ago and easily gone somewhere else to win, but he didnt. Dirk stayed with his team, took pay cuts, and kept playing. This guy has my respect


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> You're nuts. Well deserved notorioty for Dirk. Overrated? Ha. Dude put that team on his back this post-season and has in many years in the past. KG didn't do that well in Minnesota. Constant first round exits with the exception of one WCF.
> 
> Hater.


Really? We're gonna forgot how many times that Dirk choked in the playoffs.

And K.G. never had teams as loaded as Dirk's.

Oh and since we're talking about playoff disappointments, what about when Dirk in his MVP year, on a team with the best record in the 21st century lost to the 8th seeded Warriors, and shot 38% from the field and 21% from 3 while being guarded by defensive juggernaut Al Harrington.

I love how people are trying to act like Dirk hasn't been 11 straight 50 wins and only made it to the WCF 3 times.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You're out of your mind. Saying Dirk is overrated and all this attention is unwarranted. Outrageous, I'm appalled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm not saying all that attention is unwarranted and I'm also not knocking his talent but to me people are overrating his career. Saying he's a better player all-time than guys like K.G. or Malone or Barkley...come on. People must be still caught up in the moment of him finally getting his ring, which is well-deserved.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not saying all that attention is unwarranted and I'm also not knocking his talent but to me people are overrating his career. Saying he's a better player all-time than guys like K.G. or Malone or Barkley...come on. People must be still caught up in the moment of him finally getting his ring, which is well-deserved.


He's got the numbers to be up there, imo. He's the only PF great that can bang a three. He's got a ring, an MVP, a playoffs MVP, incredibly clutch, inside and outside game, a foreign player that plays defense ~___~ and 23.0 and 8.4 career averages is pretty damn good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Brye said:


> He's got the numbers to be up there, imo. He's the only PF great that can bang a three. He's got a ring, an MVP, a playoffs MVP, incredibly clutch, inside and outside game, a foreign player that plays defense ~___~ and 23.0 and 8.4 career averages is pretty damn good.


Don't get me wrong, he's a top 5 PF but IMO he's the 5th best power forward of all-time. I think K.G., Barkley, Malone, & Duncan are all better than him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's hard "not to get you wrong" when you make a statement like you did. And he's better than all of them except Duncan but that's subjectivity and there's hardly an objective test to measure variables.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Duncan is by far better than Dirk and KG. There is no question about that to me. Dirk and KG are very close to each in career terms, and it could go either way for me.

Bob Pettit is also in the top 5 for PFs imo, so either KG or Dirk wouldn't be on it for me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kevin McHale deserves credit here too. If Bird wasn't on all those teams his numbers would have been much greater. Malone and Duncan are an easy 1 and 2 if you're looking just 80s and beyond. Pettit probably should be with them too but he played what? 50 plus years ago? Hard to give due credit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Its hard to give credit to players who were always second fiddle to megastars like Bird, but I do agree he was an all around great player that could almost do everything in the PF position. 

Bob Pettit from what I've seen and read was an amazing talent, and I realize he is from the 50s so the competition wasn't as tough but he still was incredible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> It's hard "not to get you wrong" when you make a statement like you did. And he's better than all of them except Duncan but that's subjectivity and there's hardly an objective test to measure variables.


Dirk's better than Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, & Kevin Garnett? Fuck outta here.

And don't bring up the ring, cause let's see if Dirk would've beaten Jordan's Bulls. And just like K.G. failed against the Duncan Spurs, Shaq & Kobe Lakers, and Webber Kings...Dirk did too.

Hey Flex if I asked you this question in May then would Dirk still be better than Malone, Barkley, & K.G.?

@UndefeatedKing: Good call on Pettit. I'll adjust my list.

1. Duncan
2. Malone
3. Barkley
4. K.G.
5. Pettit
6. Dirk
7. McHale
8. Dennis Rodman
9. Shawn Kemp
10. Larry Johnson
...the last 3 are the only PF's I can think of at the moment.

I hate how people try to discredit the 50's & 60's players because their generation's players weren't as good as this generation. I think that's just straight up disrespectful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I wouldn't shy away from saying McHale is better than Dirk either. Dirk was only top 10 until he won this championship really. In fairness though 3 or 4 of the top 10 are from the 60s or before which could be said don't really count but ya. 

Dirk is great no doubt but the same arguments can be made about him championship or not. He's still awfully soft for a PF. What gets him high on the list is the fact that he's an absolute defensive nightmare with his range and the fact that he's 7 feet tall. It's hard to look past the fact that he followed up an MVP season with a first round exit as well. This is extremely difficult though since he's such a unorthodox PF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think that's a little too far. Dirk was definitely top 10 before the championship I just don't agree with him being top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dirks defense is far to average/below average for me to say he is anywhere near top 3. Even in the Finals he sometimes got lost on defense and he needed Chandler to bail him out on a number of occasions. His range is extraordinary and he is a complete mismatch, but once again is defense and "softness" is a huge hole in his game.

JM you really discount the 50s/60s too much, it was a different era and the competition wasn't as tough or even tall, but the talent was still there. Great players from the 50s/60s would still manage to be great today I'm sure because of the talent they had.

Notorious I don't really get your Kobe quote. Is it referencing something?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well yeah his defense is nothing to write home about. There's a reason why he was guarding Joel Anthony against the Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Dirks defense is far to average/below average for me to say he is anywhere near top 3. Even in the Finals he sometimes got lost on defense and he needed Chandler to bail him out on a number of occasions. His range is extraordinary and he is a complete mismatch, but once again is defense and "softness" is a huge hole in his game.
> 
> JM you really discount the 50s/60s too much, it was a different era and the competition wasn't as tough or even tall, but the talent was still there. Great players from the 50s/60s would still manage to be great today I'm sure because of the talent they had.
> 
> *Notorious I don't really get your Kobe quote. Is it referencing something?*


There's a video of him playing the rapper Bow Wow and his friend in one on one at his camp, and they put $1,000 up that they'd beat Kobe and once Kobe started winning he told them that quote meaning it's a lot different watching Kobe on TV than playing him in person.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lol at trying to rank people you've never seen play before. 

And I'm not arguing stupid semantics. I think your statement was a joke, notorious. I think your comparisons are questionable and often times mind-boggling. I think you're ridiculous for ranking Dirk 6 and valiantly trying to say he's the 6th best PF instead of the 5th (like it matters...). 

Dirk beats Malone, KG and Barkely in a one-on-one game and by my accounts, he is every bit as statistically accomplished as those two and his pedigree has something that none of those three have: rings. I don't care to rank these guys or to banter over it all so I wont do so.

Just funny how you go from OVERRATED -> don't get me wrong, I said that but I don't mean that to: I think he's the 6th best PF, not the 5th!!! 

And I write this with all due respect but my mind is obliterated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Actually everyone I ranked I've seen play before.

I was saying don't get me wrong I'm not saying that Dirk wasn't a top 5 PF. But I wasn't thinking about Bob Pettit which is why I bumped him down to #6.

First off, Dirk has a ring...not rings, something K.G. has too. And don't give me that bullshit about how Dirk did it as the man, cause K.G. did it as the fucking man too, only reason Pierce got MVP cause he was captain and out of respect to his time with the Celtics.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I think that's a little too far. Dirk was definitely top 10 before the championship I just don't agree with him being top 5.


Re-read what I said. I mean that he was only top 10 before he won the championship and you could really only start discussing him being top 5 after he won the championship. And even still I don't have him in my top 5.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> Re-read what I said. I mean that he was only top 10 before he won the championship and you could really only start discussing him being top 5 after he won the championship. And even still I don't have him in my top 5.


Oh ok then we're in agreement.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And to those saying people discount the 50s and 60s. I'm not really discounting them in the sense that I don't think it was as tough of a game or what not, I'm just not going to start ranking players I didn't see play (a highlight package really doesn't count). As Flex said, it's pretty foolish.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well despite the lockout, the NBA schedule is set to come out tomorrow which is kinda weird considering the schedule usually comes out in the first or second week of August. 

There's gonna be a special on NBATV at 2PM Eastern talking about the schedule and the most significant games but the schedule should be out in full tomorrow.

Some games that have already been leaked are:
Opening Night - Chicago Bulls vs. Dallas Mavericks
Christmas Day - Dallas Mavericks vs. Miami Heat

I think the other Christmas games should be Lakers/Celtics, Bulls/Thunder, Knicks/Nuggets, & Spurs/Grizzlies

Just a quick question, has a team ever lost on their ring night?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

ummm probably? Does this rely completely on the defending champs losing the home opener? I assume it always happens at the home opener and there's no way the champs have won their following home opener every year. Probably don't have to go back to far either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Just looked it up, the last team to lose on their ring night were the Heat in 07, they got blown out by 42 points to the Bulls.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I actually remember that game and the embarrassment it was for Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

More games have been leaked:

The Lakers will play the Thunder in L.A. on their opening night and they will also play the Bulls in L.A. on Christmas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Those on are some good games and I love watching Thunder play the Lakers so it should be good. Hopefully the Bulls don't humiliate us like everyone else does on Christmas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Some more games for those that care: Heat vs. Knicks on Opening Night, Celtics vs. Knicks on Christmas.

So, so far the two main dates of the 2011 portion of the season schedule looks this:

Opening Nights: Bulls/Mavericks, Heat/Knicks, Thunder/Lakers
Christmas Day: Mavericks/Heat, Bulls/Lakers, Celtics/Knicks


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lol @ games being announced during a tremendously bad lockout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Just realized that *if* the lockout ends soon enough to start the NBA schedule as planned then this will be the first time since the 07-08 season that Boston doesn't open up against LeBron.

But anyways, anyone else thinking that this year we will see a revival of the classic Heat/Knicks rivalry from the 90's? I think so. Hopefully, we get something like this but chances are it won't happen:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So Andrew Bynum's in hot water in L.A. for parking in a handicap parking spot. I'm confused in what the hell did he do wrong?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think Cena did a move like that at MITB.

Heard it here first: BROWN TO DOUBLE DOUBLE E STRONG POSSIBILITY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> I think Cena did a move like that at MITB.
> 
> Heard it here first: BROWN TO DOUBLE DOUBLE E STRONG POSSIBILITY


Or maybe it's Cena to the NBA :shocked:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stephan Jackson has the better gimmick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think Ron Artest or should I say Metta World Peace already has one of the best gimmicks in the NBA.

But boy it will be hilarious when he gets into an altercation this season and the commentators say "Metta World Peace has just got into a fight."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> So Andrew Bynum's in hot water in L.A. for parking in a handicap parking spot. I'm confused in what the hell did he do wrong?


This is funny coming from a Celtics fan considering all their Cs were injured last year at some point? 4 Cs and none of them can do anything to get by Joel Anthony lolol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This is funny coming from a Celtics fan considering all their Cs were injured last year at some point? 4 Cs and none of them can do anything to get by Joel Anthony lolol.


Yeah let's compare the corpses of Shaq & J.O. to Andrew Bynum. It's not like Bynum has played in less than 60 games in 4 out of his 6 seasons.

Oh and since we wanna play that game, a 5'11 point guard is driving to the basket and the only thing the Lakers bigs can do to stop him is by clotheslining him. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah let's compare the corpses of Shaq & J.O. to Andrew Bynum. It's not like Bynum has played in less than 60 games in 4 out of his 6 seasons.
> 
> Oh and since we wanna play that game, a 5'11 point guard is driving to the basket and the only thing the Lakers bigs can do to stop him is by clotheslining him. :lmao


You had four Cs this season, Perkins, the beloved old center, was useless due to injures and even Krstic got injured. 

At least we lost to the champions and not a bunch of chokers. And Barea was able to produce more offense against the Lakers than Rondo ever could.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Krstic was injured for like a week big deal. You guys two centers combined for 57 games played in the season.

Yeah but did the Lakers ever beat those chokers during the season? Oh that's right. You guys didn't.

Celtics against Heat: 4
Lakers against Heat: 0. Matter of fact when was the last time the Lakers beat a LeBron team? IIRC LeBron's Cavs blew you guys out on Christmas and your fans responded by throwing fucking foam fingers on the court. :lmao :lmao

Barea produced more against the Lakers than Rondo ever could? Okaayy. Hey and maybe if you guys learned how to defend the pick & roll than Barea wouldn't have been as useful. Oh and since we wanna bring up players producing on offense, you're the only team that Dallas played where that could make Peja look he was still in his Sacramento days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

2 centers? You realize Pau is basically the backup for Center right? We don't need 3 at a time like the Celtics to get through one season.

That's cool, I have never cared about the regular season as long as my team makes it to the playoffs with a good seed. Those games hardly matter. Its also funny how you can beat them 3 times in the season, but can only manage one win in the playoffs against the same team.

Celtics were the only team that both Lebron and Wade were able to dominate and that's where both of them had their best all around stats. Maybe that's because you only had one true big man in the paint that could actually do anything because you traded the other away for Jeff Green lolol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 2 centers? You realize Pau is basically the backup for Center right? We don't need 3 at a time like the Celtics to get through one season.
> 
> That's cool, I have never cared about the regular season as long as my team makes it to the playoffs with a good seed. Those games hardly matter. Its also funny how you can beat them 3 times in the season, but can only manage one win in the playoffs against the same team.
> 
> Celtics were the only team that both Lebron and Wade were able to dominate and that's where both of them had their best all around stats. Maybe that's because you only had one true big man in the paint that could actually do anything because you traded the other away for Jeff Green lolol.


If you knew anything you would know this was the first year in the Big 3 Era that we had more than one center. So your argument fails.

What a contradiction. You said you don't care about the regular season those games hardly matter but yet you want your team to make it to the playoffs with a good seed.

We beat them 3 times with our original team, I can honestly say they were better than us with our new team and that's why they killed us. We were the only team they dominated? Does Philly ring a bell?

Hey the Lakers and the Celtics both have something in common. Boston needs to work on their defense around the paint and you guys need to work on your three point defense.

Oh and even though it was a couple posts back, I love how you tried to use the old "But we lost to the champ excuse" yeah that excuse only works if you happen to win a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> If you knew anything you would know this was the first year in the Big 3 Era that we had more than one center. So your argument fails.
> 
> What a contradiction. You said you don't care about the regular season those games hardly matter but yet you want your team to make it to the playoffs with a good seed.
> 
> ...



I was aware of that, it doesn't change the fact that you're multiple centers failed at staying healthy.

How is that a contradiction? Each individual game doesn't amount much for me, and the season record is meaningless other than what seed your team gets. All I want from my team is to make it to the playoffs with a good seed, but that doesn't change the fact that I find individual or even series in the regular season meaningless. They do sometimes expose matchup problems between teams, but that is basically it.

Perkins didn't even play in those first three games and Nate Robinson does not make that much of a difference. Wade did terrible in that series.

We did awful in that series, but we're usually fine on our three point defense. Our team was the best in defense against the three last season and did well against the Suns in the playoffs last season as well, and they did great this season as well. We just failed really badly against the Mavs and we weren't closing out.

We did lose to the champions, and they dominated us like they did against basically every other team. Doesn't change the fact that we lost to the eventual champions and the Celtics only lost to the chokers and allowed Lebron to appear clutch for awhile.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Perkins didn't even play in those first three games and Nate Robinson does not make that much of a difference. Wade did terrible in that series.


Actually Perkins did play in the 3rd game and he had 16 points IIRC in the 1st half alone. We lost 5 players and 3 of them were very significant to our bench which is the main reason we struggled post-deadline.



> We did lose to the champions, and they dominated us like they did against basically every other team. Doesn't change the fact that we lost to the eventual champions and the Celtics only lost to the chokers and allowed Lebron to appear clutch for awhile.


No they didn't dominate you guys like every other team. The Thunder won 1 game, The Blazers & Heat won 2 games, The Lakers won 0. You guys didn't even manage to get a win. You guys can't use the "We lost to the champs excuse" because you guys didn't even put up a challenge in that series, you didn't win one game. We lost to some chokers but at least we managed to win a game. And it wasn't just us LeBron was clutch against, are you forgetting the legendary game 5 comeback against Chicago he had?

The Big 3 Celtics have never been swept, what about the Kobe/Gasol Lakers?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And the fact still remains, a team with a starting 5 of Perkins, Garnett, Pierce, Allen, and Rondo have NEVER lost a playoff series


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Sure, when the Celtics had Perkins starting they never lost a playoff series, BUT that's straight up in the past. Look at it now Ray Allen is 36, KG is 35, and Pierce is 33. This can't go on much longer. The only promises for the future for the Celtics are Rondo and Big Baby.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

tl;dr

Waiting for notorious' daily update and thoughts on the current state of the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The Turkish basketball club Besiktas (The team that also signed Deron Williams) is in discussions to try and sign Kobe Bryant. Only problem is they don't have enough money to sign him, they would need a sponsor.

My take on it is if Kobe goes this changes the whole lockout. D-Will may have had a little bit of an impact but arguably the NBA's biggest star going overseas to play will definitely change this lockout. Also IMO if Kobe goes overseas, there's can be a shitload of other players going over as well and that's gonna put owners on the hot seat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> No they didn't dominate you guys like every other team. The Thunder won 1 game, The Blazers & Heat won 2 games, The Lakers won 0. You guys didn't even manage to get a win. You guys can't use the "We lost to the champs excuse" because you guys didn't even put up a challenge in that series, you didn't win one game. We lost to some chokers but at least we managed to win a game. And it wasn't just us LeBron was clutch against, are you forgetting the legendary game 5 comeback against Chicago he had?
> 
> The Big 3 Celtics have never been swept, what about the Kobe/Gasol Lakers?


We didn't put up a challenge? Every game except the last was close late in the fourth, that is putting up a challenge, it's not like we were blown out every game. Two of the four games were easily games that we could have won if we could have produced some offense in the last few possessions. Lebron had some clutch moments in the Bulls series no doubt, but he and Wade absolutely destroyed the Celtics.



StarzNBarz said:


> And the fact still remains, a team with a starting 5 of Perkins, Garnett, Pierce, Allen, and Rondo have NEVER lost a playoff series


Cool, did you also realize no one cares about that same excuse that the Celtics have used since they won their championship in 07. No one cares that your team is durable. Seriously that is a terrible excuse, you don't see Laker fans bringing up the fact that Bynum was injured the whole Celtic/Laker series in 08, why, because he is injury prone and isn't durable.



But fuck it, Celtic's Big Three era ended as quickly as it began and I don't see a championship any time in their future. The same can be said for the Lakers, but I'll decide that once I see the play of Bryant and Pau again to see if they can still play at their high levels.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Forgot who it was, but I think it was Bill Simmons who said the earliest the lockout will end is February..As long as its back by NFL's end, I'm cool and I think older teams like LA, Boston and San Antonio don't mind it either..Less wear and tear, the better their chances are..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Older players actually have more to lose during a lockout. One: they don't have many years left and don't want to waste it by not playing. Two: its harder for them to stay in shape because they're older and without a season it will be hard for them to stay in NBA condition without actually playing. Three: A lot of them want championships, and a year away is a potential championship off the table. Four: If it is like the lockout in 98 then they'll be screwed. No one wants to play a lot of games in short periods of times and back to back games in the playoffs is ridiculous for these older players.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Look at how many older players played in the finals after the last lockout..It's not like they are and gonna be sitting around getting fat...Majority will be in shape by tge time the season starts...It will benefit a team like the Celtics who normally start out seasons on fire...A team like that only having to play 40 regular season games can easily make it to the finals and win it before hitting the traditional dog days of a season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's official. Skip Bayless is the biggest public troll in the world.

He was on 1st and 10, debating with someone else and saying that Michael Jordan could beat LeBron 1 on 1.

Oh, and he's not talking about college Jordan, not prime Jordan, not Wizards Jordan but the current 49-year-old Michael Jordan.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> It's official. Skip Bayless is the biggest public troll in the world.
> 
> He was on 1st and 10, debating with someone else and saying that Michael Jordan could beat LeBron 1 on 1.
> 
> Oh, and he's not talking about college Jordan, not prime Jordan, not Wizards Jordan but the current 49-year-old Michael Jordan.


I agree. It would be a big game, so Lebron would choke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's a lose-lose for LeBron.

If he wins: People will say how it isn't impressive because he beat a 49-year-old man.
If he loses: People will then joke about how pathetic LeBron is and not being able to beat a 49-year-old man.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Jordan can't stay in front of LeBron, too quick and powerful..Jordan's best bet would be to frustrate him with verbal jabs & constantly hacking him..Only way Jordan stands a chance


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



HeatWave said:


> Jordan can't stay in front of LeBron, too quick and powerful..Jordan's best bet would be to frustrate him with verbal jabs & constantly hacking him..Only way Jordan stands a chance


If they played make it take it, Jordan would just make it rain. Lebron would be standing under the basket on the other end, waiting for DWade to make the long pass for a layup.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Does this shock anyone?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nope.

The NBA tries to hype K.D. up like he's such a good guy but he's arrogant and just like the others, only difference is he doesn't really show it on the court as much.

But I do respect him and think it's a good idea for his image for him to put all of his tattoos in that space so you can't see them when he has his jersey on. I saw those pics the other day and I didn't even know he had tattoos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Carl Landry: JaJuan Johnson, E'Twaun Moore are NBA ready
> Having played with and against the NBA's best, Landry said Johnson and Moore have bright professional basketball futures.
> 
> "They definitely are NBA players," Landry said. "I'm ready to play the Celtics. I'm going to show the rookies a little something. They definitely should help that team.
> ...


:agree: Alright Danny: Once the lockout's over, sign and trade Fat Mamba to New Orleans for Landry.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Word is Larry Brown is working on a deal to become a assistant coach for the Celtics...I wonder what Rondo thinks

Regarding Durant, the tattoos arent knew..Someone showed a pic of him in the playoffs lifting up his jersey and you can see a little bit of ink on him..Media are the ones who were looking for the anti-LeBron and others that have tattoos and love the spotlight; They are the ones disappointed and are now looking for their new hero


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Durant? nah. Not like there's a pair of praying hands holding a handgun or anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

People are fucking retarded if they associate tattoos with the "thug" image. Durant still should be the hero of the media, like two of those tattoos are his mother and grandmother's names.

@Notorious, nearly every player in the NBA is confident in their abilities, I wouldn't call them arrogant because most of them can back it up with their play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Just because they can back it up with their play doesn't change the fact that they're arrogant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nah, that's exactly what it means. Unless they're calling themselves the best in the world or the GOAT then they aren't really arrogant. Being arrogant means that you think you're better than what you really are, and most players know exactly how good they are. What they are is self-confident, and I would consider that a good thing. Durant knows he's a great player and a great offensive weapon, if not the best, and him admitting that is just him acknowledging how great he is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



HeatWave said:


> Word is Larry Brown is working on a deal to become a assistant coach for the Celtics...I wonder what Rondo thinks


It's no secret why he wants to become the Celtics assistant coach.

After the 09-10 season, Tom Thibodeau gets hired as the Bulls head coach. After the 10-11 season, Lawrence Frank gets hired as the Pistons head coach. He's probably thinking he's next the line or something. But I like the hiring, I think he'll be a good fit under Doc, he's a very good defensive specialist, so I have no complaints, I just hope he doesn't bring A.I. with him.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

meh. if KD was really that arrogant, we'd have seen the Thunder completely implode during the postseason. 

which we didn't by the way, we just watched them get outplayed. if KD is somehow arrogant (which i haven't seen), it completely pales in comparison to his counterpart.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

WESTBROOK SWAG!

But I personally love the players that really overconfident or arrogant, they are also usually the most fun to watch. Think about it, Michael Jordan is the king of arrogance, and once again he can back it up, but everyone loved him for it. Bryant is the same way, he thinks he is better than everyone else playing and proves it on the court. Lebron may be hated for it, but it doesn't make him any less entertaining to watch.

I personally think the players that let their abilities ruin their careers are the truly arrogant ones. Shaq thought he was too good, so he hardly worked on his game in the offseason and usually let himself get out of shape. AI thought he should have always been that number 1 guy and now he isn't even in the NBA. T-MAC and Carter hardly seemed to work on their game because they thought they were dominate enough, and it lead to them slowly becoming worse over the years.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i have no problem with arrogance myself as long as the player also matches it with a killer intensity, a will to win, and the realization that no matter how good you are you do still need the rest of your team to play well. 

the main issue is if you would get multiple arrogant players all trying to be the same player, aka THE MAN. i mean, had Russell Westbrook actually been quite efficient and shot a decent percentage from the field in the playoffs, the criticism for his play would have gone down 90%. he played with some high intensity basketball, problem is he didn't have all the tools in his performance to back it up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Someone posted this on another forum.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/8136473/nba_tats_stats_player_ink_reveals_more.html?cat=14

For those of you who don't wanna read the article, basically this guy is saying that players with a bunch of tattoos are normally scorers and me-first players and that team-players don't have any visible tattoos when playing.

I'm still laughing at him saying LeBron is a me-first player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Lebron plays and likes to play iso most of the time and has for most of his career. Just because he gets assists doesn't mean he isn't a me-firt player. He believes and knows that he is and should be the first option on basically any team he is on and that he will look to pass to others if he gets jammed up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

But if you read the article, I was using the description that the author uses of a me-first player as in a guy who doesn't get a lot of assists or rebounds.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> T-MAC and Carter hardly seemed to work on their game because they thought they were dominate enough, and it lead to them slowly becoming worse over the years.


Eh, how many players have been injured more than T-Mac and VC? That's the strong attributer to their declining abilities.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yep one can only wonder what T-Mac & V.C. would've did had they stayed healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And if they had stayed with the Dinos.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> Eh, how many players have been injured more than T-Mac and VC? That's the strong attributer to their declining abilities.


Injuries weren't their fault, but they obviously never had strong practice habits and T-Mac still believes individual practices are pointless. These players were believed to be far more talented than Bryant at some point in their careers, yet they never really improved any part of their games and just depended on their athletic abilities. I realize injuries had a lot to do with it, but TMac and Carter just simply weren't going to get better than what they were.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^ Agreed. V.C. just seems lazy now and as for T-Mac, don't even make me bring up the infamous Toronto game from a couple years ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah I understand, they never reached potential. My point was there declining careers are due to their legs just not being able to do what they used to do due to injuries, not because they didn't practise enough. They could have been a lot better though, no doubt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

T-Mac had a pretty strong workout regimen, but to be his age with back issues, it's certainly gonna take years off of his career and certain aspects away from his game..The knee injury pretty much put the nail in the coffin..

Besides the injuries, T-Mac would've never lived up to his potential because he would never play second fiddle anyone including Yao...Vince's biggest issues imo were he never seemed to care as much as other players did and he was just too nice of a guy which is weird to say, but you need a mean streak to you if you wanna maximize your abilities and reach ultimate goals..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think the injuries really affected Vince's psychie too. He just didn't think he could or should do the things he did before even though he still showed he could occasionally in flashes and still made it look easy.


----------



## RenegadeJT (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

if i was boston i trade rondo for chris paul.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I remember her flying to the game 7 game vs. Philly hours after getting his diploma and the heat he took for it..It hurt him...As time went on, I think it in a way wounded him as his career went on and showed that he doesn't handle public criticism very well..Easy to break


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



RenegadeJT said:


> if i was boston i trade rondo for chris paul.


Like Hornets would ever agree to that. Why would they want Rondo when they have a better player in Paul? And Rondo would be just as likely not to resign with the Hornets because he just seems to passionate about winning to stay on that bad of a team when he would be traded their against his will.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Rondo's locked up for the next 4 years, so what he wants to do doesn't matter very much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



RenegadeJT said:


> if i was boston i trade rondo for chris paul.


They'd have to give something else with that to get Paul. I've seen people thinking Rondo/Garnett for Paul but idk if I like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I wouldn't make the Rondo/CP3 trade, I'm perfectly fine with Rondo as the PG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

But you would clearly prefer Paul...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The NBA is not ready for a fresh Kobe Bean Bryant. Have you all seen some of his China footage of him playing in exhibitions and friendlies? Amazing to see the transformation. Looks revigorized, suddenly doing 360 dunks and taking alley-oops.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well if Kobe becomes anything of what he was in 05-08 then the rest of the league might as well give the championship to the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> But you would clearly prefer Paul...


Yes I would prefer Paul since Paul is the better player but my point is, why fix what's not broken. It's not like Rondo hurts the team, he's the best player on the team, the most important player on the team, he's improving every year, every year he's becoming more and more of a leader, he has arguably the best court vision in the league, he's one of the best finishers at the rim in the league, etc.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well if Kobe becomes anything of what he was in 05-08 then the rest of the league might as well give the championship to the Lakers.


:lmao The day Mike Brown coaches a team to a championship...

But all joking aside, Kobe just seems extremely more athletic than he was last season. When I was watching the Manila exhibition, I saw him a windmill, can't remember the last time I saw it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Chris Paul and Nash still have better court vision than Rondo. Paul could average 15 assists with the tools Rondo has and Nash could probably average more. Both of them can also score which is plus to everyone just sagging off Rondo.

And please tell me you watched Kobe back in those days, it wouldn't matter if Brown was the coach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't think Kobe can deliver a title with Pau always disappearing and Bynum always hurt. Don't even think the questions on Mr. Peace have to be mentioned, age is creeping up on him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The Brown comment was a joke, but Kobe was a monster from 05-08. No matter who the coach is, if Kobe plays like he did during that time period I can't see anyone in the West beating a healthy and motivated Lakers squad. Key-words: Healthy and motivated.

And Undefeated, who do you think should be Shannon Brown's replacement?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kobe is going to be rested when the season starts(if nba has one this year). What the lakers need to do is sign a PG that can help them score, and make a decent bench because Steve Blake turned out to be a disappointment, Brown left, and they have gaps that need to be filled.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I would love if we somehow steal Delonte West off the Celtics, but he will most likely resign, or if we got sign Willie Green. I don't even think we have any money to spend tbh, we're basically capped out and I don't think the new CBA will be helping us at all. So we should totally settle for JAMES 3 POINT KING JONES, because that's all we'll probably be able to afford.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Good lord I can't stand James Jones. I feel like he's good at the wrong times and falls apart when needed. (Not like I like the Heat, I should be happy about that :side


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would love if we somehow steal Delonte West off the Celtics, but he will most likely resign, or if we got sign Willie Green. I don't even think we have any money to spend tbh, we're basically capped out and I don't think the new CBA will be helping us at all. So we should totally settle for JAMES 3 POINT KING JONES, because that's all we'll probably be able to afford.


Nah Delonte has already said that his main choice is to stay with the Celtics and Danny Ainge has also said that he wants to keep him around. Delonte cemented his stay with his good play in the playoffs.

I think Willie Green stays with New Orleans but I wouldn't be surprised if he would turn them down to join the Lakers and go for a championship.

God I hate James Jones. He's so deadly from three, it's ridiculous. Being a Celtics fan, I should know about his three point skills. But I agree with you Brye, in game 1 against Boston when no one really expected anything from him, he shot the lights out and had the best playoff game of his career and his best game all year long. Then in game 2 when the defense was aimed to stop him and the other 3 point shooters on the Heat, he disappeared.

But the Lakers cap space is real question mark. The Lakers, Mavericks, and Magic were all hit with the luxury tax for their salaries for this past season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> The NBA is not ready for a fresh Kobe Bean Bryant. Have you all seen some of his China footage of him playing in exhibitions and friendlies? Amazing to see the transformation. Looks revigorized, suddenly doing 360 dunks and taking alley-oops.


Considering who he's doing all that against, I wouldn't take it that serious...Wouldn't take what any of them NBA are guys doing over there that serious...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



HeatWave said:


> Considering who he's doing all that against, I wouldn't take it that serious...Wouldn't take what any of them NBA are guys doing over there that serious...


Yeah I forgot to consider that, because JaVale McGee looks like one of the top centers in the game over there.

Minny's really trying to get a legendary coach: They're main interviewees are Rick Adelman, Don Nelson, & Larry Brown...oh and Mike Woodson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



HeatWave said:


> Considering who he's doing all that against, I wouldn't take it that serious...Wouldn't take what any of them NBA are guys doing over there that serious...


It's not about who's doing it to, but how he is doing it. He looks healthy and is playing with energy which is a huge positive. If those injuries don't effecting him as much there, then they won't be crippling him in the NBA either, which is big trouble for other teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



HeatWave said:


> Considering who he's doing all that against, I wouldn't take it that serious...Wouldn't take what any of them NBA are guys doing over there that serious...


Brah, he's playing against NBA talent at times, too. Harden is over there, Derrick Williams, Durant, Derron Williams, and others I'm forgetting (there's like a group of 11 over there). It's not just an NBA team vs. a Chinese team, sometimes it's NBA vs. NBA.



notorious said:


> Yes I would prefer Paul since Paul is the better player but my point is, why fix what's not broken. It's not like Rondo hurts the team, he's the best player on the team, the most important player on the team, he's improving every year, every year he's becoming more and more of a leader, he has arguably the best court vision in the league, he's one of the best finishers at the rim in the league, etc.


notsureifsrs

facepalm at the best court vision in the league and "one" of the best finishers at the rim in the league. plus, major liability at the offensive end. SAG OFF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He sure as hell has better court vision than Derrick Rose. Seriously underrating Rondo's court vision and offensive skills. You all may laugh at Rondo's jumper but it's gonna get better because like I said, he's improving every year and it's gonna keep on getting better. And if Rondo is such an offensive liability then why do so many players say in interviews that they want to play with Rondo? I'm pretty sure if he's that much of an offensive liability then players wouldn't want to play with him. You called him an offensive liability, but yet this past season, teams designed their defensive schemes to contain Rondo.

Rondo brings flashbacks of how everyone used to diss Jason Kidd about his jumper and now he's the #3 all-time leader in three pointers made.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lol at teams designing schemes against Rondo. Which teams were these and what prove do you have? They may have been making schemes to make sure he wasn't piling up the assists, but once again he had a bunch of HOFs on his team to pass to.

If Rondo's offense was any good, Boston would have in the 2010 Finals. Kobe was able to sag off on him every single possession which allowed him to give help basically every other player and help double team KG when he got the ball. I think Rondo had one good offensive game in those finals and they still lost.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well that's basically what I meant as far as the defensive schemes go.

No Boston would've won the 2010 Finals had the Lakers not gotten a foul call in their favor on almost every possession from the middle of the 3rd quarter to the end of game 7 adding to the fact that our starting center was injured.

And don't even try to bring up how the Lakers were missing Bynum & Ariza in 08, because Ariza was a bench player who didn't even play 25 minutes a game and Bynum got injured in January of 08, so the Lakers had plenty of time to adjust their games to be able to play without Bynum. They had no problem dominating the West without Bynum, but when it came down to the Finals, all of a sudden it was an issue.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> He sure as hell has better court vision than Derrick Rose. Seriously underrating Rondo's court vision and offensive skills. You all may laugh at Rondo's jumper but it's gonna get better because like I said, he's improving every year and it's gonna keep on getting better. And if Rondo is such an offensive liability then why do so many players say in interviews that they want to play with Rondo? I'm pretty sure if he's that much of an offensive liability then players wouldn't want to play with him. You called him an offensive liability, but yet this past season, teams designed their defensive schemes to contain Rondo.
> 
> Rondo brings flashbacks of how everyone used to diss Jason Kidd about his jumper and now he's the #3 all-time leader in three pointers made.


lol notorious. so much balogne in here. what basis do you have to implicate that it's an improving jumper? show the interviews, please. and nobody fears him and he isn't a nightmare for opposing coaches. he is an offensive liability. why has Doc Rivers benched him in key stretches in the 4th for Delonte West? because West can spread the floor when they give the ball to Pierce at the top of the key. 

laughing hard at you having the audacity to compare him to Jason Kidd at this stage of his career.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

double post but this deserves a double post to further vilify you. Rondo better court vision then Rose? is that why Rose isn't able to constantly split traps, slice through a paint full of defenders, or average 7 assists a game? you can't say Rose lacks at surveying the floor. he turns the ball over at times, I'll give you that. in the grand scheme of things, he almost has to because there is no #2 scoring option.

pls go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> lol notorious. so much balogne in here. what basis do you have to implicate that it's an improving jumper?


Um, easy he actually hits a jumper or two in almost every game compared to when the Big 3 first came and in his rookie year where he would airball.



> show the interviews, please. and nobody fears him and he isn't a nightmare for opposing coaches. he is an offensive liability. why has Doc Rivers benched him in key stretches in the 4th for Delonte West? because West can spread the floor when they give the ball to Pierce at the top of the key.


See if you actually watched Celtics games this year then you would know that it only happened in the playoffs against Miami, where Rondo was playing with a fucking dislocated elbow.



> laughing hard at you having the audacity to compare him to Jason Kidd at this stage of his career.


I wasn't comparing their skills or accomplishments. I was just using Kidd as an example as to a player who was one of the top PG's and a perennial all-star who was bashed because of not having a good jumper and now he's one of the top three point shooters of all-time.



Father Flex said:


> double post but this deserves a double post to further vilify you. Rondo better court vision then Rose? is that why Rose isn't able to constantly split traps, slice through a paint full of defenders, or average 7 assists a game? you can't say Rose lacks at surveying the floor. he turns the ball over at times, I'll give you that. in the grand scheme of things, he almost has to because there is no #2 scoring option.
> 
> pls go.


Rose can split traps better than Rondo I'll give him that. But don't even bring assists up. 7 assists? Rondo averaged 11 and was averaging 15 at one point, as well as he broke numerous records for assists in the beginning of the season this year. Rondo has never averaged below 8 assists in his prime. And just to clarify, I never said that Rose has bad court vision just I think Rondo's is better.


Yes there is a #2 scoring option, every team has one. Whether Bulls fans want to admit it or not Carlos Boozer was that #2 option, sure he was inconsistent but that doesn't change the fact that he was.

Also kinda off-topic but I remember earlier in the season when I was getting bashed by you guys because I told all of you guys that the Bulls would end up just like the Cavs and sure enough: look what happened.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I bash you cause your thoughts disturb me. I put you on ignore once but shortly realized you were the only one posting frequently and keeping the thread updated.

And passing does not = court vision.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Passing plays a big role in it.

I don't know how someone saying they think the Bulls will end up just like the 08-10 Cavs did disturbs you, but hey..everyone's different.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I wasn't referring to that and don't even know what comments you're speaking of, to be honest. I don't remember that. I was generalizing.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Rondo brings flashbacks of how everyone used to diss Jason Kidd about his jumper and now he's the #3 all-time leader in three pointers made.


Jason Kidd was always a generally decent to good three-point shooter. and i'd still take issue with Jason Kidd's jumper, it's not like it's great. it didn't even improve THAT much over his career. he got smarter with his scoring, though. 

i don't think rondo's gonna be burying 3's anytime soon, anyway.not like these two should even be compared in that sense to begin with.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah I forgot to consider that, because JaVale McGee looks like one of the top centers in the game over there.


Yeah, it's like Shaq going over there and putting up 20-10...Well it's nice to see, but if you think that means someone is gonna sign him and he's gonna be an all-star center in the upcoming season based on what you've seen overseas in the offseason, then you are setting yourself up for disappointment...It's nothing more than glorified all-star games they are playing over there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

JaVale McGee is an idiot.

In case you don't believe me, here's some proof:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^^^But do you have video of him planking during a game overseas though? I heard it happened yesterday I think..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He looked like an idiot doing that too.






I swear he looks like the 7 foot, goofy big brother of J. Cole.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lmao what a moron. I understand having a little fun but planking during a game so lame.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yep he's one of the NBA idiots. Lucky for him, he's not alone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

People do all kinds of reactions after hitting 3s and dunks. That one's pretty modest from Smith compared to some.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I remember Javale's last home college game in the CBI vs Houston, his own home crowd here almost made him cry because he was shooting 3's and on his 3rd attempt, the crowd in unison yells "NOOOOOOOOOO!!!" as he pulls it back down.

Kids got mommy issues.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Speaking of his mom, do y'all think Dr.J tapped his mom?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I know she wanted to tap him. Wouldn't be surprised though, Dr. J look like he be poppin them viagras.

Was on YT and stumbled across this video. The good ole days of the Redeem Team.






USA gonna kill again in 2012, I think we'll have an even better team this time.

If I could pick the team would be this:
CP3/D-Will/Rose
Kobe/D. Wade
LeBron/Melo/K.D.
Amar'e/Bosh/Blake
D12


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> USA gonna kill again in 2012, I think we'll have an even better team this time.
> 
> If I could pick the team would be this:
> CP3/D-Will/Rose
> ...


What no Celtics? 

Sounds like a beast team to me but replace Bosh with Randolph, lol. He would have to be a motivated Randolph though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Well that's basically what I meant as far as the defensive schemes go.
> 
> No Boston would've won the 2010 Finals had the Lakers not gotten a foul call in their favor on almost every possession from the middle of the 3rd quarter to the end of game 7 adding to the fact that our starting center was injured.
> 
> And don't even try to bring up how the Lakers were missing Bynum & Ariza in 08, because Ariza was a bench player who didn't even play 25 minutes a game and Bynum got injured in January of 08, so the Lakers had plenty of time to adjust their games to be able to play without Bynum. They had no problem dominating the West without Bynum, but when it came down to the Finals, all of a sudden it was an issue.


I think it was quiet clear to everyone that watched those 2010 finals that we just outplayed your team. Even Boston fans realized the reffing was bad for both teams. Those large amount of fouls were due to our team coming into the paint and drawing the fouls because of Perkins no longer being in the paint and 'Sheed being a fouling machine. Don't blame it on us that your team was having a hard time of stopping players in the paint and getting defensive rebounds.

He was our starting center and a big part of defense in the paint, so obviously that affected us in a huge way. I guess I can say the same thing about KG not being in the players in 2009 because he was injured for awhile and the Celtics clearly had time to adjust their game. That's just idiotic to say.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

New Rondo interview on Yahoo today..and yes, he does admit that the Perkins trade affected the team more then it should have..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AgeofCJ said:


> What no Celtics?
> 
> Sounds like a beast team to me but replace Bosh with Randolph, lol. He would have to be a motivated Randolph though.


Yep no Celtics. The Big 4 are all old, Rondo can't play international basketball till he gets a consistent jumper, the only question mark would be Jeff Green and there's a 20% chance he'd play.

Bosh > Randolph IMO.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think it was quiet clear to everyone that watched those 2010 finals that we just outplayed your team. Even Boston fans realized the reffing was bad for both teams. Those large amount of fouls were due to our team coming into the paint and drawing the fouls because of Perkins no longer being in the paint and 'Sheed being a fouling machine. Don't blame it on us that your team was having a hard time of stopping players in the paint and getting defensive rebounds.
> 
> He was our starting center and a big part of defense in the paint, so obviously that affected us in a huge way. I guess I can say the same thing about KG not being in the players in 2009 because he was injured for awhile and the Celtics clearly had time to adjust their game. That's just idiotic to say.


They did have time to adjust and they lost their series, the Magic were the better team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

who's going to back up dwight? lopez or horford?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Horford plays for the Dominican Republic National Team so he's out.

I think a big-man rotation of D12/Amar'e/Bosh/Griffin is good enough for Olympic play.

After all, D12 was the only center on the Redeem Team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i must be the only one that thought he was american this whole time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He is American but his dad is from the Dominican Republic and Horford has dual-citizenship IIRC so they let him play for the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Bynum should backup Dwight, he would be able to hold his own in the paint while Dwight goes off and I really don't see why they would put Griffin on the team. Bosh/Amare/Griffin can't do anything in the paint while Dwight goes off so they will need someone to be a defensive guy. Lopez would also be a good fit, but he never goes for boards so that would be a problem.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

1. It's the American Team. We could put Patrick O'Bryant out there as Dwight's backup and still win.
2. Griffin was supposed to be on the team this year IIRC, and he's one of the top PF's in the league, why would he not be on the team?
3. Bynum can't play for Team USA, he'll be recovering from knee surgery at that time.
Edit:
4. The only big men in 08 were Howard, Bosh, & Boozer and I think Howard, Amar'e, Bosh, & Griffin would be way better than that. Adding to the fact that the only frontcourt that's gonna give us trouble is Spain's frontcourt of the Gasol brothers & Serge Ibaka.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

1. lol, you guys have lost before and its not like the American team wins every time. Don't you only have two championships since 92? That isn't exactly "put in a bum and we'll still win" type teams. Stop being so arrogant, I thought you hated when players were arrogant.
2.Griffin isn't a top PF. Being a highlight reel and being a top player are totally different things. 
3.He might not have knee surgery, but him and Kobe will be tired after another long championship season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 1. lol, you guys have lost before and its not like the American team wins every time. Don't you only have two championships since 92? That isn't exactly "put in a bum and we'll still win" type teams. Stop being so arrogant, I thought you hated when players were arrogant.
> 2.Griffin isn't a top PF. Being a highlight reel and being a top player are totally different things.
> 3.He might not have knee surgery, but him and Kobe will be tired after another long championship season.


1. We've had 6 gold medals since 92. We've dominated the Olympics every year except for that one year when they decided to put the NBA All-No Defense squad out there. I'll admit we've only won FIBA gold twice, but when it comes to the Olympics you can't beat America. (Except for that one year). And you have to admit, the 04 Argentina team were amazingly good.
2. The PF is the 2nd best position talent-wise in the NBA currently and Griffin is a top 8 PF. 
3. Well I guess Mike Brown won't be coaching the Lakers if they're going on a championship season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ya, I was wrong about the amount of championships you've guys won since '92. Its 5, not 2, and I was talking FIBA. Still, it is possible for the team to lose because of the different style that is played and its not like the other teams are terrible.

So if he is only top 8 why not put the other top 8 PFs in there that are better than he is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Brook Lopez should be NO WHERE NEAR team USA. Completely softy. Every PF that plays with him gets inflated rebounding numbers just because he doesn't try on the glass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

KRIS HUMPHRIES A DOUBLE DOUBLE SUPERSTAR.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, I was wrong about the amount of championships you've guys won since '92. Its 5, not 2, and I was talking FIBA. *Still, it is possible for the team to lose because of the different style that is played and its not like the other teams are terrible.
> *
> So if he is only top 8 why not put the other top 8 PFs in there that are better than he is.


True. I think the thing about team USA is that the majority of the good players in the NBA stay with team USA and the other guys are generally the big names on their foreign teams. It's generally just too much to handle. Not saying it's a walkover but when you look at the potential team USA roster, it's just overpowering.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, I was wrong about the amount of championships you've guys won since '92. Its 5, not 2, and I was talking FIBA. Still, it is possible for the team to lose because of the different style that is played and its not like the other teams are terrible.
> 
> So if he is only top 8 why not put the other top 8 PFs in there that are better than he is.


The other teams are not terrible but America can put out their B team and still probably win gold, adding to the fact that guys like Rudy Fernandez, Jose Calderon, Carlos Delfino are role players in the NBA but in Olympic play they're some of their teams top players.

Now that I think about, I'd rather have Love than Griffin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

A lot of the foreign teams have a lot of chemistry which can make up for a lot of skill.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> A lot of the foreign teams have a lot of chemistry which can make up for a lot of skill.


That's true. I've watched Italian basketball a bit and the passes are ridiculously crisp and everyone always seems to know where their whole team is. It's pretty fun to watch, mainly looked into it because I'm a big fan of all three Italians in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^^Exactly JM. They know how to play team ball. USA team has a bunch of players that are use to being me first players and needing the ball a lot to do something on offense. While those foreigner players have usually being playing with each other a long time and know their roles and where they have to be and when.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



JM said:


> A lot of the foreign teams have a lot of chemistry which can make up for a lot of skill.


But the American teams have great chemistry too and the margin between skill is huge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

American teams do not have great chemistry. They basically have to rebuild it every year because they're not use to playing with each and their style of play has to change from being the focus to having to play on a team. Some stars have to come off the bench as well which may feel weird for them and they have to adjust to that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Team USA ends up trying to play like it's an Allstar game half the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> American teams do not have great chemistry. They basically have to rebuild it every year because they're not use to playing with each and their style of play has to change from being the focus to having to play on a team. Some stars have to come off the bench as well which may feel weird for them and they have to adjust to that.


Most of the guys on the American team have played together before. Some played in the NBA, some in college, some in high school, some in AAU play, some were on the U19 USA squad.

Who cares if they have to rebuild to team? They've still won more than any other squad since pros were allowed to play.

Please tell me what squad can beat the Americans?



JM said:


> Team USA ends up trying to play like it's an Allstar game half the time.


I don't see anything wrong with it if they're winning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Because eventually they could run into a team with a couple hot shooters and their lack of perimeter defence will hurt them.

They only have to lose once to lose the gold.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Italy would stand a chance if Kobe played for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

But he's not.

And I love how you guys are talking about Team USA as if they don't have the best players in the world on their team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No were not. All we're really saying is it is possible for them to lose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Having the best players don't mean you win automatically. **MIAMI HEAT**

You have to play as a team and I hope America loses if they don't recognize that. Every team has a chance of losing if its a best out of one series, a couple of mistakes and they're out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Comparing the Miami Heat who had 3 stars to a team with 12 stars is completely different.

I'm not saying the Americans can't lose but I just don't believe they will. Americans are 28-4 in the last four FIBA/Olympic tournaments, and 3 of those losses are on one of the worst American teams assembled since the pros were eligible.

However, if any team were to beat U.S.A, I'm going with Spain. They have an amazing frontcourt, IMO they have some of the best chemistry of all teams, and their backcourt isn't that bad either.

But Spain's frontcourt will be trouble for the others, Pau, Marc, & Ibaka are gonna kill.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Team USA does have a chance of losing, but its slim. Its true they lack chemistry, but they are so talented that they wont need much chemistry. All team USA needs to do is pratice, play with confidence and NOT under rate the teams they play against. 

Roster:
CP3/Rose/Williams
Kobe/Wade
Lebron/KD/Melo
Amare/Griffin
Dwight/Bosh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think I realized why I don't care much for the team USA games during the Olympics. I'm more of a guy that enjoys a team with really strong role players that either play hard nosed D (Sefolosha), shoot lights out from 3 land (Gallo, R. Anderson, etc) and the backup PG that keeps the game in tact (Dragic/Barea). I'm not a huge fan of the whole super team idea where Deron Williams is coming in for CP3. I guess I just like watching specialists rather than all around great players. Plus that and most of my favorite players are foreign anyway. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Gallo isn't really going to be a role player. I imagine Nuggets are going to make him one of their many potential stars and I can see him becoming more than just a shooter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's true Brye, I don't disagree at all. More or less why I've never really been able to be excited about the NBA All-star game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's true. I actually loved the way he progressed on Denver the 2nd half of the year. There was a game against OKC, I believe a week after he was traded where he just put the team on his back and dropped 30+. I'm still in love with the way the Nuggets team looks.

Edit: (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I like quite a few foreign players as well. I don't like Andre "fadeaway brick" Bargnani though. Or for those unfamiliar with him there's always Andre "Rebound? What's that?" Bargnani.

I know you do and that's embarrassing :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You know what he says to that? :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Him and Brook Lopez don't rebound.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^^At least Lopez plays D. If Bargnani wasn't pushed in there by other post players he wouldn't even know what the paint area is.

Bargnani took those "Be like Mike" commercials far too seriously it seems. You guys gotta love his little fakes he does though, even though every single player knows he won't drive in and will just put up a bad shot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Honestly, I only watched 3 Raptors games this year (One against Boston and the two in London against NJ), but Bargnani seems like a Center trying to be a SG.

R.I.P. Reggie Lewis: 18 year anniversary of his death. Was a great player and had a bright future, life was taken way too short. Celtic Nation had it rough back then. First Len Bias, then Reggie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao I'll admit he's got some work to do. :side:

R.I.P Lewis. Never watched him play but tragic story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Did he have the lowest rebounding average of all starting C's?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Umm by technicalities probably not, there's a starting centres that play less than 20 minutes. If you're talking rebounds per 48 minutes for starting centres, I'm sure he's last.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

5.2 rebounds, ya you know what's up Bargnani and apparently its not the ball in the air you should be rebounding.

I'm pretty sure I watched like 30 something Raptor games this year, don't ask me why but they were always on so I watched them and not once did I see anything impressive from Bargnani except for a couple games where he shot good. How exactly do you put up with this shit JM?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The Raptors better hope that Valanciunas rebounds.

I plan on watching more Rap games this season though since I've been using them in 2K, I love DeRozan & Amir Johnson, and Sonny Weems too but he's not coming back. They're 2nd to last in teams I watched the least amount of games of, the T'Wolves are last. I just absolutely hate watching them. Once K.G. left I never watched them again. The only time I watch them is when the Celtics play them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm pretty sure you'll only be able to watch like 5 games max of Raptor games that will air in America.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I have League Pass though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Rubio might make the Wolves worth watching!

And UnDeFeatedKing, I just make fun of him as much as possible. It's how I get through it. Seriously though, at this point, I just try to see the blossoming talent around him in guys like Davis, Johnson, Bayless and DeRozen. And then of course hope that someone is silly enough to take Bargnani for a good return for the Dinos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Meh, I'm split on Rubio. A part of me thinks he'll be a bust, but then a part of me wants him to win ROY so the 09 class can have three in a row. And as far as watching the Wolves, I don't think I wanna watch a game where only PG's & SF's play.

The Raps have some nice young talent though, I was expecting a little bit more from Linas Kleiza but from what I've heard from Raptor fans he was beyond a disappointment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Was I the only one who enjoyed watching the Wolves last season?  One of the reasons I have league pass is so I can watch some of the bad teams with good talent play, because they are, for the most part, entertaining. The other reason is obviously because I don't get enough games to watch because its all about HOCKEY here, though its good to get a good chunk of both sports.

The only thing I enjoyed about watching the Raptors last season was watching DeRozan do his thing and Davis put in all the effort and hustle that made me like him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kleiza was good early in the year when he was getting consistent minutes and then got hurt a couple times with one injury ultimately ending his season. Compound that with the fact that apart from the start of the season, when he was healthy, he was part of Triano's give guys completely different minutes every night game plan. He did just about as well as projected though as far as points per game etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Agreed Undefeated, I loved watching the Kings play because they entertained the hell out of me for some reason. I remember watching live when Tyreke hit that half court buzzer beater, Tyreke became one of my favorite players in the league this past season.

Wasn't Ed Davis hurt too for the first part of the season or something?

Here's my favorite Raptors moment of the season: :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I would like the Kings if I could forget the fact they were our hated rivals for so long and could potentially be again once their core of young players become good. If Evans and Cousins develop properly they will become quite the fearsome duo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yep. Tyreke, DMC, Thornton (If they can keep him), J.J., Thompson, Jimmer, Honeycutt...they've got one of the best young up-and-coming cores in the league.

Maybe they can follow the Thunder method of success, which was supposed to be the Blazers but surprise surprise injuries ruined that.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Any thoughts on the Thunder guys? To me, they need a better Center. Man, if they got Tyson Chandler instead of the Mavericks. I think this season would've been different. Also, a back-up point guard. Eric Maynor is good but I think they can find someone better. Maybe an Andre Miller? Convince him to back-up for Westbrook. Hmm, their 2 guard spot needs some work as well. Sefolosha and Harden, good but maybe Raja Bell? He's a hard-nosed defender and his games with Kobe have been great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

"Defensive Mastermind and All Defensive 2nd Team Player of 2010" Thabo Sefolosha is awesome, imo. But Harden and him playing the two guards together is fine. Maynor/Robinson (assuming Robinson isn't an FA) works pretty well behind Westbrook. Is Perk still there? If so I think he's great for defensive purposes and their scoring doesn't need that much help with KD, Westbrook and Harden. Harden really emerged in the 2nd half last season. When you look at their team, they have very good defense.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the Kings are only one of the best up-and-comers i they can actually handle the team they have. 

they have a bunch of shoot-first scorers, and DeMarcus Cousins still needs to progress heavily both mentally and emotionally. they're addled by things other than talent. 


the Thunder need to realize, as awesome as Perkins and Ibaka might seem, you need some sort of offensive big man. they don't have one in their starting line-up, and they don't have one on the bench. there's still a lot of talent there which is why they made it generally far, but without some sort of post threat i don't see them winning a championship.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's a good point. Perk isn't going to get you many points and Ibaka won't even get 10 on a regular basis.

Edit: nvm he averaged 9.9 ppg last year but still. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I still believe Ibaka can develop a post game, but he needs to put some muscle on so he can back down defenders. I honestly believe Thunder can easily be a multichampionship team if their team progresses right and everyone finds their role. They basically had everything they needed this season except for some experienced guys and a scoring post like Rawlin said, but I don't really think they need one of those.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

it is possible they don't need it, just based on Durant, Westbrook, and the possible potential of Harden if he ever achieves that status. but still, it would DEFINITELY help. 



Brye said:


> That's a good point. Perk isn't going to get you many points and Ibaka won't even get 10 on a regular basis.
> 
> Edit: nvm he averaged 9.9 ppg last year but still. :side:


he averaged 10 but wasn't very productive in the post, which once again goes back to what i said earlier. Ibaka has a nice mid-range shot, and used that a lot this year, and most of his stuff in the post was just lay-ups or easy finishes anyway (at least from what i watched, i wasn't a regular watcher of the Thunder) but i still think this team could really benefit from him working more on his inside game than his range. 

I KNOW ITS POSSIBLE, I DID IT IN NBA 2K11. by like my fourth year with the Thunder, Serge was like 17/8. and we all know this video game is real life shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Hardin better turn into that superstar caliber player.

Hopefully the NBA turns out like my 2k, then Durant, Westbrook, Cousins, Favors, and Evans will all be on the same team not even needing a bench to dominate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao True that.

Ibaka seems like the kind of player that could develop to be good in the post which along with that mid range shot would be rather nice. Other than him and Perkins I can't really think of their other big men besides Nick Collison who I don't see being much of a factor. Bastard had one heroic story in a 2k11 games against a friend though. He fucked up his wrist at the beginning of the fourth quarter then came back in with 3 seconds left and got a game winning and 1 because he was virtually wide open. So hell if 2k11 is realistic enough. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So Jalen Rose is going to jail for 20 days for drunk driving yet Casey Anthony killed her daughter and is walking free.

Oh how I love America.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No prove on the kill means you can't send someone to jail. 

Oh and I just read that if the lockout continues into June/July then there is no chance at all that America will win because the NBA stars won't be playing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It won't last that long though. The lockout will probably end in February. The players can't hold out that long.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Its not just the players though. The owners don't even have shit with each other figured out because small markets are fucking retarded with the contracts they give out and are losing money.

Plus both are greedy as fuck and don't want to give an inch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's not the owners fault that players didn't live up to their contracts.

This is what players do: In their contract year, the year they're about to become a free agent, they play their hearts out and have a career season, then they get a big money contract. Once they get their contract though, then they start to play lazy or lackadaisical.

However, if it were to last until June or July and the players can't play in the Olympics, America will get pwned and it won't even be fair.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Don't give those certain players big contracts then or just don't sign them. Not every player is Carlos Boozer and Hedo. Also signing players that near the end of their careers huge contracts is ridiculous as well. Then there are the teams that sign specialists to huge contracts like Rashard Lewis and Peja. And then there are teams like the Knicks and Suns that overpay nearly every guy they get.

Owners have to be smart with who they give their money out to, and they also have options to give players not guaranteed contracts which also would be smart for those players that either stop producing or are injury prone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Don't forget the Nets giving Travis Outlaw that ridiculous contract last summer and the Heat also giving Mike Miller & Udonis Haslem 30 million dollar contracts.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Don't forget the Nets giving Travis Outlaw that ridiculous contract last summer and the Heat also giving Mike Miller & Udonis Haslem 30 million dollar contracts.


Miller contract wasn't bad. Haslem took a paycut, he would have gotten 6-7mil a year with Dallas or Denver


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NBA players not playing in the olympics will affect more than just the USA but it will affect them the worst no doubt. They should just send the NCAA champions or something. They'll at least have great chemistry.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not the owners fault that players didn't live up to their contracts.
> 
> This is what players do: In their contract year, the year they're about to become a free agent, they play their hearts out and have a career season, then they get a big money contract. Once they get their contract though, then they start to play lazy or lackadaisical.


how exactly is it not their fault?

if even you can figure out how it works, as you've apparently discussed what players do in their contract year, how can owners not figure it out, when they are older, more experienced, and actually in the professional business of doing this shit?

it's completely their fault. if someone offers me $30 million, i'm probably not gonna say "i'm not worth that lol," i'm gonna say, "where do i sign?"

its their job to assess the talents and skills of the players they sign, and there have been plenty of contracts that definitely weren't worth it the second the signature was made.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Point taken, didn't think of it that way.

OT: Didn't David Lee get an $80 million contract this past offseason from the Warriors?

And in other news, the owners & players are supposed to re-start discussions next week. I bet it'll be just like all the other meetings, getting nowhere because both sides are being too greedy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't think the Thunder need a post player. They put KD on the block a lot and as his game evolves, I can see him being more like a Jordan, who late in his career, from the age of 32-40, flourished posting up 2 guards. Durant does need to get better at creating off the dribble and quick decision making.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> I don't think the Thunder need a post player. They put KD on the block a lot and as his game evolves, I can see him being more like a Jordan, who late in his career, from the age of 32-40, flourished posting up 2 guards. Durant does need to get better at creating off the dribble and quick decision making.


what they need is a pg, not Westbrook masquerading as one. If they're smart, they'll put a package together including Westbrook for CP3.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think Westbrook will be just fine as their PG.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I think Westbrook will be just fine as their PG.


But he's not a pg. He's a 2. They need someone who's gonna create for Durant instead of take shots from him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He averaged 8 assists, he'll be just fine. He just needs to cut down on his turnovers and he is basically their second option so he also needs to shoot. Some of the hate on Westbrook is ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The only thing about the Thunder's backcourt that I think could potentially be trouble is the fact that Durant, Westbrook, and Harden are ball-dominant players and they all need to work on their off-ball skills but other then that, they have a bright future as far as their backcourt is concerned. Their frontcourt isn't bad but it's not championship caliber IMO. I think they need to just add a big who has a good offensive game in the post like others have said and the sky is the limit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Hardin can kind of play as a spot up three point shooter on the wing. He does a good job of getting himself open and I like the way he handles the ball and setups other when having the ball. The Mavs series was a perfect example of Hardin being ready to finally be a starter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He averaged 8 assists, he'll be just fine. He just needs to cut down on his turnovers and he is basically their second option so he also needs to shoot. Some of the hate on Westbrook is ridiculous.


Where did I hate on Westbrook? I happen to think he's a really good player with a chance to be superstar, but that doesn't change the fact that he's not a pg. You can bring up 8 assists, but Ray Felton avg more assists than him and had a better A/TO ratio. 

He's a second option that wants to be a number 1. There were times this year when he took more shots than Durant. That should never happen. Like I said, CP3 would be the perfect fit for the Thunder. CP3 makes his team better but can take over a game if he needs to. He made a bum like Aaron Gray look good, while still dropping 33/14 on the Lakers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> The only thing about the Thunder's backcourt that I think could potentially be trouble is the fact that Durant, Westbrook, and Harden are ball-dominant players and they all need to work on their off-ball skills but other then that, they have a bright future as far as their backcourt is concerned. *Their frontcourt isn't bad but it's not championship caliber IMO. I think they need to just add a big who has a good offensive game in the post like others have said and the sky is the limit.*


Where are they gonna put him, though? They just traded for Perkins and signed him to that extension and they believe Ibaka is the future.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> The only thing about the Thunder's backcourt that I think could potentially be trouble is the fact that Durant, Westbrook, and Harden are ball-dominant players and they all need to work on their off-ball skills but other then that, they have a bright future as far as their backcourt is concerned. Their frontcourt isn't bad but it's not championship caliber IMO. I think they need to just add a big who has a good offensive game in the post like others have said and the sky is the limit.


Harden is one of the best distributors in basketball and he proved that in his limited chances on the ball. Westbrook can get to the rack at will almost so they're fine, in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

LOL at the Nets GM saying the only reason people don't wanna play for them is because they don't like the city.

Maybe he doesn't realize they're a losing franchise who haven't made the playoffs in 5 years and their roster doesn't look like it will anytime soon unless major changes are made.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> Harden is one of the best distributors in basketball and he proved that in his limited chances on the ball. Westbrook can get to the rack at will almost so they're fine, in my opinion.


If only I could rep you again. Like I said before, if you saw him in the Mavs series you would have seen him setting up other players even better than Westbrook was and getting good shots for himself as well at the rim.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's how you really do it Bynum!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Now only if someone could teach KG to play defense without grabbing another players balls we'd be all ready to go with another Lakers/Celtics finals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yep.

I hate that shit too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Just watched this on WSHH, so I figured I'd post it here. It's a great fanmade mini doc. about how LeBron went from most loved to most hated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He rose to nothing but failure in 2007, and has continued to fail from then. I love when people give the excuse that's he young and still has a lot of time, that may be true but he has also had 9 seasons in which he could have won a championship and has failed to do so.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I agree with you.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if LeBron doesn't ever win a ring and he ends up like Shaq was in his last four or five seasons, bouncing from contender to contender trying to win a ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

A lockout update for those that don't know



> Accusing the players of failing to bargain "in good faith" and of "impermissible pressure tactics" in labor talks, the NBA has filed an unfair labor practice charge and a federal lawsuit against the NBA Players Association.
> 
> The claims were filed Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Looks like the NBA is doing well...:no: I wonder if they realize how many fans they will lose for fighting over billions of dollars as if it isn't enough for either side.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yep and it's even worse because the players have absolutely no leverage and they're just gonna drag this out until like January or February and ultimately submit to whatever the owners want.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The NBA and the players are stupid if they keep up this lockout. Currently the league has a ton of talent and viewership has to have increased because of the Heat and other rising star players. As far as the small market teams not being able to compete I believe some of that talk is crap. If your team has good management and an owner that spends money responsibly (Spurs) and stays out of personnel matters your team should be successful. When you have owners that are cheap (Clippers, *Suns*) or have crap GM's and crap overall management (T'Wolves, Magic, Hawks, Bucks, Blazers, Kings, and possibly the Knicks) the team is often bloated with bad contracts, bad coaches, and overall they won't be successful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Exactly. And people are also using all the parity in the NFL as an example for this hard cap they're trying to enforce in the NBA.

But they're not realizing that the only reason the NFL has all that parity is because it's a single elimination playoff tournament.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Why did you bold Suns as cheap? They're not cheap, hell they give bad contracts to everyone. They're just stupid with their money. Amare didn't deserve a fully guaranteed contract because he was injury prone, that is actually something you want to see in the NBA so that owners aren't wasting money and then complaining that they're losing profit.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You do have a point but how many moves have the Suns made in the past 5 or 6 seasons that were not financially motivated. The selling of draft picks for cash is a good example and that is why the Suns are hurting now for any young and promising talent. Also letting Joe Johnson walk away after low balling him was very stupid. Letting Amare go may be smart in the long run but at least they could have traded him to get some decent talent back. So I guess the Suns would qualify for the crap management label as well. You know management is bad when Steve Kerr kept the team under the luxury tax threshold while the team made the western conference finals and he left the team even though he was a good friends with the owner.

I'm interested to see if the Clippers will finally turn the corner. They have a lot of young talent and they will have a decent amount of cap space in the summer of 2012. The only problem is Sterling and management will more likely screw it up.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Honestly trying to figure out why Lebron James is hated. Sure, he left Cleveland but the NBA trades are always seeing players moving around, why does Lebron become the most hated because he leaves Cleveland and goes to Heat? Was it the way he went about it?

I'm puzzled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Honestly trying to figure out why Lebron James is hated. Sure, he left Cleveland but the NBA trades are always seeing players moving around, why does Lebron become the most hated because he leaves Cleveland and goes to Heat? Was it the way he went about it?
> 
> I'm puzzled.


1. Because he had a one hour ESPN special to announce where he's going and in the special he basically rejected his hometown on national T.V. in front of millions of people watching.
2. He, as well as Bosh & Wade tricked a bunch of teams into thinking they had a chance of signing them causing teams to get rid of good players for cap space when all along they had been playing to join up in Miami since 2008 at the Olympics.
3. LeBron made a promise on national T.V. that he wouldn't leave Cleveland until they won a championship.
4. The best player in the league joined the 2nd best player in the league and another top 15 player.
5. when he first arrived in Miami he promised that the Heat would win not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7, etc. championships and that it would be so easy to do it.
6. LeBron's arrogance in general.
7. Saying comments like "At the end of day those people will hate on me, will have to go back to living the way they live, and I'll go back to living the way I live." or something along those lines basically alluding to the fact that when it's all said and done, I'm rich and you're not so go back to your pathetic lives.
8. Him and Wade making fun of Dirk having the flu during the Finals.

There's just so many reasons why people hate on LeBron, now I'm not saying that I hate him for all of those reasons, maybe some, but these are some of the reasons I hear people use.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It all stems from the first one, because of the way he left Cleveland. The fact he is so stupid and immature doesn't help much either and is the reason he continues saying/doing some of the dumbest things ever.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

he might come off as an asshole but he doesn't deserve to be labelled as a villain.

free agents have the right to go wherever they want, and at the end of the day cleveland can only blame themselves for not having put the right pieces around him in those seven years. you can't blame the guy for doing what he did knowing larry hughes and mo williams were the best players he ever played with while a part of that franchise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Free agents have the right to leave, but how he left has nothing to do with basketball. That was a completely jackass move to do not only to the fans of the city, but the team itself for not telling them early about his decision. Obviously the team had tried to put the right pieces around him, they weren't looking for a superstar obviously but rather players that can fill his weaknesses and for the most part I think they tried doing a pretty good job. 

He deserves all the hate he receives for the way he has acted since "The Decision", the best thing he could have done was apologized, called it stupid, and said he was going to focus on winning a championship. Instead they do a dumb introduction concert thing, promise a ton of championships, which is the dumbest fucking thing you can ever do, and continue in their arrogant/immature way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Don't forget the part where not only him, but Wade & Bosh as well had teams under the belief that they had a shot of signing them, when they had been planning to team up since 2008. There were so many teams that got rid of good players for cap space because they wanted to try to go after LeBron, Wade, & Bosh...and what were their intentions the whole time? To team up.

@Undefeated: Don't forget the part where after promising all those championships, LeBron says: "And once we practice, when we got on the court it's gonna be easy."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasley is back at it. Now he got into an altercation with a fan at a pro-am summer league game.

http://www.twitvid.com/OMHFR


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

west
nene
chandler
butler
smith
crawford
richardson
kirilenko
dalembert
prince

top 10 ufa's imo. what team do you folks see those players choosing to play with next season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> west
> nene
> chandler
> butler
> ...


I think Nene stays with Denver.
From what's been said, Chandler and the Mavs are far apart on a deal and that's the reason why he didn't get an extension done before the lockout.
The Mavs may just let Butler walk.
I think J.R.'s gonna be a Bull.
I think Crawford stays with ATL.
I don't know where Richardson's gonna go, it's been reported a while ago that the Magic may just let him walk. I think he'll go play for the vets min. on a contending team.
Kirilenko stays with Utah.
I think Dalembert signs with New York or Miami.
Much like J-Rich, I think Prince is gonna go play for the vets. min on a contending team. I think if the Heat can't land Battier like they want, they'll take Prince as a second option.

I just saw the Yao Ming Hall of Fame thing on the news, I think he will and should be a 1st ballot HOF'r next season.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

yeah crawford or smith would be great fits in chi town


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> yeah crawford or smith would be great fits in chi town


No, they would not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think Ray Allen would be a good fit for Chicago but obviously I hope that doesn't happen.

What Chicago really needs though is a consistent 2nd option or someone besides Rose who can create their own shot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

But can play defense and be attentive while on the court. Neither Smith or Crawford would fit with Thibs.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> But can play defense and be attentive while on the court. Neither Smith or Crawford would fit with Thibs.


I know what you mean but they really do need some offence at the 2. I am kind of JR Smith mark so I would advocate it but I know what you mean coach killer, character and lack of attentiveness. I just think Bogans and Korver are not enough particularly when Korver isn't knockdown from 3 and they lack realistic trade chips to get a 2 guard under contract. I would not entertain trading Gibson unless I was blown away.

I think this Aaron Afflao love may is out of hand. Some scouts and writers really seem to like him he seems like Bulls type player but to me he is overrated and has too much of a skill overlap.

I hope my man Delonte West signs to a contender. Love watching him when his game is going right loved the dunk over Bosh in the 2nd round last year.

Edit: I really think it is remarkable how much better Deng was last season he is still ideally 3rd to 4th option on a championship team but man he really elevated about two levels of quality in play.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Delonte says he wants to re-sign with Boston and Boston wants to re-sign him so unless he wants to be greedy for money from Boston or another team Travis Outlaw's him then he'll most likely end up back in Beantown.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AvonBarksdale said:


> I know what you mean but they really do need some offence at the 2. I am kind of JR Smith mark so I would advocate it but I know what you mean coach killer, character and lack of attentiveness. I just think Bogans and Korver are not enough particularly when Korver isn't knockdown from 3 and they lack realistic trade chips to get a 2 guard under contract. I would not entertain trading Gibson unless I was blown away.
> 
> I think this Aaron Afflao love may is out of hand. Some scouts and writers really seem to like him he seems like Bulls type player but to me he is overrated and has too much of a skill overlap.
> 
> ...


I think Thibodeau realized all that but didn't see anything worthwile in Crawford or Smith. All they can do is dominate the ball. I suppose they can create their shots but Deng can do that against everyone aside from Miami and I don't see Crawford or Smith fairing any better. Korver folded up during the playoffs. Complete liability on the defensive end, so much so that they often put Rose on Wade or LeBron (with Deng covering the other).

All that said, the Bulls are on the brink of greatness. They were competitive in every game (though you could sort of tell they didn't have the fire power). With Boozer hopefully staying healthy next go around and Rose adding more to his mid-range game, I'm content with what we have. There's not much flexibility left after we re-sign Derrick and I would hate to see them use all the money on a piece that is only going to make Noah and Rose irate for their inadequate team and defensive play (referring to Crawford and Smith).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

what about shannon brown flex


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Brown jacks up too many threes and is very inconsistent with his shot, but he is actually able to create his own shot somewhat and get inside. A good fit for the Bulls except he is short and is defense is also pretty mediocre.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> what about shannon brown flex


Viable option. 6'3 or 6'4, fast, athletic, dynamic... much improved shooter, capable of scoring, good enough defense (from what I've seen). I'll difer to Undeafeated about the defense part as I didn't watch much Lakers' games unless nationally televised. Good option, might be a fit. Sounds better than Smith and Crawford.

From what I remember, Kasey Johnson of the Chicago Tribune interviewed Coach Thibodeau post-game following a game with the ATL Hawks. He implied something in his question about Crawford's lackluster defense and Coach Thibs said "that's correct. Jamal is a very talented player but we seemed to run much more fluently as an offense when we ran Derrick off of two high screens with Crawford guarding him. He struggles getting off of screens". Following that, Kendall Gill and Stacey King were absolutely ripping apart Jamal Crawford and his defensive effort, saying that he might be the worse perimeter defender in the NBA.

And all of that really stuck with me. Thibs never says stuff like that but for him to hint at Crawford struggling defensively, I knew Paxon and Forman wouldn't pursue him at the trade deadline. Not only that, but they happily traded him when he and Jay Williams were the two stars here in Chicago.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Brown can be good on defense, but he seems to get lost a lot on the court which is quite infuriating. He is the best possible fit for the Bulls though, a Lakers jersey fits him better though and I wish they tried a little harder to get him resigned.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So happy that Houston got the 2013 All-Star Weekend, I had a good ass time in 06, which was one of the better All Star Weekend's in recent memory.

I think if Jamal Crawford leaves Atlanta then that's where Shannon Brown goes cause if IIRC his wife Monica lives in Atlanta, and you would think he'd want to be close to his family.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Brown wants to start. I highly doubt he goes to Atlanta just because of his wife, don't know why she doesn't just move in with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I can't see him starting on a contending team, unless it was the Bulls.

But I am gonna predict that if he does go somewhere to be a starter, he's gonna get overpaid.

What's the deal with Shannon Brown though? I thought Laker fans loved him but lately it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He hit threes in the beginning of the season, and then he just started missing them all and refused to stop and go inside. He would get lost on defense and lose his man easily. He wouldn't pass up the ball enough and became a little of a mini-Kobe with the ball except without the HoF talent.

I love him as a bench player, but things he do are really annoying. Reminds me of Sasha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm definitely interested to see what happens with that team next season.

What they do with the PG issue, if they keep Artest, how's the team gonna adjust to Mike Brown, how good can Kobe play now that he claims his legs are feeling better than they have in a long time, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kobe dominates the ball on offense and Steve Blake starts. They'll probably just use the pick and roll offense with Bryant and Gasol because it works.

Metta World Peace shutdowns on defense and hopefully picks up his offense game by driving in more instead of spooting up.

Defense should improve and hopefully timeouts start being used(no diss to Phil and he is still the GOAT, but he seemed to be tired last season and not as active.)

Kobe dominates and we win a championship.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Is his name really changed to that, I always thought he was just joking about being named Metta World Peace.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I like Ron Artest but at this point he is a huge drag on a teams offence. He is a ball stopper, who struggles to finish, overrates his jumper and generally doesn't understand what a good shot is a lot of the time.

The Lakers are going have to play a really slow pace and hope Mike Brown turns around their D which is possible. Also, Steve Blake can't play worse then last year, I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If he can do what he did two years ago on the Rockets then we're set. He was doing everything for that offense with TMac and Yao hurt against the Lakers in the playoffs. STOP BEING LAZY METTA WORLD PEACE!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Never liked Artest much. I always thought he was overrated on defense, too. Laterally, Ron just isn't quick (or so I think so).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> So happy that Houston got the 2013 All-Star Weekend, I had a good ass time in 06, which was one of the better All Star Weekend's in recent memory.


you're getting it again over two dozen other cities that haven't hosted it since? 

wack.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> you're getting it again over two dozen other cities that haven't hosted it since?
> 
> wack.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is a great fucking year for Orlando to host the ASG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I agree with RockBottom, they should bring an All Star game to Canada.



Father Flex said:


> Never liked Artest much. I always thought he was overrated on defense, too. Laterally, Ron just isn't quick (or so I think so).


Throughout his career he has been really good at stopping the other team's best player and he uses his strength to stay in front of guys by playing very physically. He's Durant stopping machine man, what else do you need to know?

If Orlando gets screwed out of the ASG they would probably give them next available spot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think the NBA probably saw the success of having the Final Four down here, we have a lot of great venues to host the events, plus our weather is great in February.

I do agree though that they should have waited a while before coming back to Houston in all fairness, but I won't complain.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't really care where they have an ASG in America, but I do think they should come to Canada.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm surprised they haven't came to Canada.

They held an ASG in Las Vegas FFS, a city that has never even had an NBA team.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

that's because we don't care about Canada, duh. 

as for as Ron Artest goes, i just really hope someone goads him into a fight this year. seeing headlines for METTA WORLD PEACE IN FIGHT would make me smile.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> that's because we don't care about Canada, duh.


IDK the Raps might win 23 games this year. Made some money betting under on their win total last year it really is hard to believe there was 3 teams with worse record in the NBA. 

Honestly I can not figure out how the Wizards had a worse record last year they have much more talent then the Craptors.

The Magic are done D12 is as good as gone.

Tyson Chandler being interviewed by Bill Simmons was a quality interview. I hope he stays with the MAVS but someone may price them out of the market.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AvonBarksdale said:


> IDK the Raps might win 23 games this year. Made some money betting under on their win total last year it really is hard to believe there was 3 teams with worse record in the NBA.


As much as I love Toronto, it disappoints me to see how horribly managed the team roster is. I do believe under the shit there is some talent waiting to be developed (Derozan) but management does not have its head on straight. Collangelo needs to get a grip and realize they're not gonna be a winning team if they keep on drafting 7 foot Europeans. Hopefully Bargnani goes back to playing Small Forward as well, he cannot play a role down post as effectively. He's not a Power Forward or a Center, he's a really tall Small Forward, thats his position, they need to stick with it. I also believe that Derozan has the potential to be a star player, he just needs to develop his long game a bit more and he will be a spitting image of Kevin Durant.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Derozan has some talent he needs to work on the jumper though afterall he is a shooting guard. Ed Davis has some future but then they just resigned Amir Johnson for dumb money 5 mill at most for him not 7 mill. They have too many bigs someone has to go Bargs please.

It sucks how crappy they are. I kinda like Bayless as well but man he needs to improve his point guard skills his decision making on the break is terrible one play sticks with me where he just wouldn't throw a alleyoop and just took an impossible layup on a 2 on 1.

edit: Bargs can't guard SFs and doesn't have the ball handling imo. He doesn't adhere to any position best case he gets a new lease on life somewhere else and can be a 26-30 minute sixth man splitting time between the 3,4 and 5 depending on matchup and situation.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Childish Gambino said:


> Colangelo needs to get a grip and realize they're not gonna be a winning team if they keep on drafting 7 foot Europeans.


valanciunas is a stud. put up 26/11 against the czech's recently. i could see him being a nightmare matchup for most centers in the nba because of his athleticism alone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^ Weren't you guy that hated the Raps drafted him or was that Canadian?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

How am suppose to know that 26 and 11 is good against the Czechs. I have become a bit of a pessimist when it comes to the Raps. I just wish I had a rookie I could watch this season but if he is the best player available I will be down I just have to see it. This draft was damn weak by all accounts so it could work out I am just not sure. 

The young core of the Raps you have in your sig is the only pieces on the roster that they shouldn't be receptive to move. Though besides those guys no one really would want anyone else.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ Weren't you guy that hated the Raps drafted him or was that Canadian?


canadian. what's with you having devon and crash in your avatar this past week?





AvonBarksdale said:


> How am suppose to know that 26 and 11 is good against the Czechs. I have become a bit of a pessimist when it comes to the Raps. I just wish I had a rookie I could watch this season but if he is the best player available I will be down I just have to see it. This draft was damn weak by all accounts so it could work out I am just not sure.
> 
> The young core of the Raps you have in your sig is the only pieces on the roster that they shouldn't be receptive to move. Though besides those guys no one really would want anyone else.


bargnani needs to go. he's the polar opposite of valanciunas in that val is actually strong, is always hungry for the ball and just has way more upside.

the team will definitely look good after they draft harrison barnes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> canadian. what's with you having devon and crash in your avatar this past week?


Devon was a joke at how TNA is pushing him as a main eventer, Crash is because I found an old recording of a SmackDown episode when he was the Hardcore champ and he was one of my favorite wrestlers back then.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Lockout update.



> David Stern discussed the state of the NBA lockout during an interview with ESPN's Bill Simmons on the BS Report.
> 
> Stern believes serious progress must be made by Labor Day weekend because the proposal from the owners may "be really ugly from an economic standpoint for the players, because it's going to be really ugly from an economic standpoint for the teams."
> 
> ...


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

LOL the Devon gimmick is so bad it entertains me, TNA is a mess.

Bargs does need to go they have too many bigs. Calderon too I am so tried of watching him play, he might do well somewhere else he can shoot and run offence. Jose is expring though they just got to wait for him to clear the books.

I have heard Anthony Davis is supposed to be the best prospect on early reviews. I really find the level of NCAA basketball to be near unwatchable I am not a big fan love college football though. With that said I wasn't blown away by Harrison Barnes when I saw him on UNC.

The Kings will be a great watch Evans, Cousins, and Jimmer. I'd take the under on 30 games till Cousins gives Jimmer a staredown, yells at him and then goes for the kill because when Demarcus wants the ball on the block he gonna get through force.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I think the Kings win 30-34 games.

I'm hoping the Warriors finally make the playoffs, since every year most NBA fans predict them to make the playoffs and they never do, but as long as "Hand Down, Man Down" is their head coach I don't see it happening.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The Warriors need a change in philosophy you need extreme talent to win with that up and down no D style they play. Also, not sure Monta and Ellis fit. D. Lee is overrated imo, no D. They need Biedrins to bounce back I'd put that at 15% the West is real tough. They would make it no problem in the East. If there was a 10 second shot clock they would probably lose to the Heat in the Finals they play fast and multiple on that team just gun.

Dorrell Wright :shocked: improved a lot from MIA to GS. 

Honestly, I knew when the Heat committed all that money to Miller, Haslem was very dubious. Miller is injury prone, sucks in big moments when he is going to a team where the entire year is a big moment not a good signing. Haslem is just really average besides his work on D being pretty tough. Should kept Wright and got a discount center that wasn't Joel 3/100 on offense Anthony.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stern is a fucking idiot. He says progress needs to be made on Labor day weekend when they could have already had a meeting had he not made himself unavailable for two weeks(until the 25th.)

Raptors are making smart drafting choices as I see it. They got a proper center that can play D and won't be like Bargnani and he'll be with him after this season when they actually need him. They should continue to be bad and get more top picks to build a team around because they won't be signing any major free agents any time soon. They also really need to trade Bargnani because he is basically a cancer to the team and the post useless post ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This was Dorell Wright's first year playing more than 25 minutes IIRC. When SVG & Riley were Miami's coaches they never gave the kid a chance...and then when Spoelstra came in, he had him as the backup to the Weedhead. So this was his first chance as a starter playing 38 minutes a game and he shined.

I hope this isn't just a fluke season and he continues to improve year after year, he's still fairly young, he was drafted out of high school and got hardly any PT his first 3 seasons so he doesn't have too much longevity. He's one of my favorites in the league.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I am blanking on who the 'weedhead' was on MIA, it be bugging me I don't get the reference, oh nm it is Super Cool Beas don't hate or he mushes your face like that fan. Beasely was gone so fast and the team is so different I barely remembered he was there.

Though to be fair I'd say a large percent of NBA players 'enjoy themselves' (Randy Moss reference) in the offseason. Z-Bo hooks them up he is running those Indiana streets according to reports and some guy on trial. The NBA ignored that for the Grizzles entire playoff run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Weedhead>Wright everyday of the week. Weren't they playing Beasly as a PF most of the time? That was one of the major problems as to why he didn't do as good as he could have in Miama, the other is he probably didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

if were talking about Beasley, he's so much more of a talented all-around player than Wright. however, i feel he still underperforms to some extent. 

but Wright didn't really IMPROVE that much persay, he just finally got minutes for like the first time in his career.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasely is the classic combo forward or tweener could be looked as good or bad thing. He is volume long 2 pt shooter who doesn't play D and has questionable character. I could see him playing for a lot of lottery teams. Also the T-Wolves have way too many PF types who don't play D (most of them) and can not play together Love, Beasely, Williams and Anthony Randolph. DAVID KHAN he knows how to stock assets but never flip them it is gold.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Did anyone watch the HOF yesterday?

I only caught the end of it but Rodman's speech was great. It was deep, heartfelt and emotional, one of the best NBA HOF speeches I can think of in recent memory.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dennis Rodman is Dennis Rodman it was entertaining.

In my opinion Tim Duncan is the best PF of all time if anyone cares to they can beg to differ.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Beasely is the classic combo forward or tweener could be looked as good or bad thing. He is volume long 2 pt shooter who doesn't play D and has questionable character. I could see him playing for a lot of lottery teams. Also the T-Wolves have way too many PF types who don't play D (most of them) and can not play together Love, Beasely, Williams and Anthony Randolph. DAVID KHAN he knows how to stock assets but never flip them it is gold.


I' say he is a SF that they just played at PF like idiots, reminds me of the Thunder playing Greene at PF instead of Ibaka.

Love and Beasly actually played quite well last year, but their coaching was so bad it was pathetic.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well enough to win 20 games neither guy plays any interior D it doesn't work to play Love and Beasely together. Most of the time Love plays center for the T-Wolves and it doesn't work.

Johnny Flynn getting traded for nothing 2 years after he was a top 5 pick DAVID KHAN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Once again Beasly isn't a PF, he is a perimeter player no matter how you look at it so you really can't say he was expected to play interior. 

The worst thing Khan ever did was trade away the best of the three PGs he drafted in 2009. Well actually, drafting three PGs was pretty bad as well.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah I agree he is a small forward I just do not think he is winning player. He can't guard SFs and really takes way too many long 2 pointers. They can't play a frontcourt of Beasely, Williams, Love I don't think and that is their best lineup in theory but that would just be terrible on defence.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah, :lmao at thinking about Durant vs. Beasley or a match-up similar to that. Be-Easy would be destroyed consistently.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well to be fair there isn't many forwards that can guard Durant. The guy is a scoring machine and will get his against nearly everyone.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

True. But take Luol Deng for example. A top ten or five SF... he would make Beasley look inadequate and embarass him in many ys offensively. Pierce would make him look silly. Lamar Odom, Rudy Gay, LeBron, Danny Granger, etc,. There's such a difference in how Beasley competes as compared to everyone else at his position.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasely is a tweener and just a number hoarding at that. A volume scorer he isn't very good. Similar to Bargs he might not fit a position, Beasley's best role is probably irrational confidence guy off the bench.

Random note from the Finals Jason Terry was crazy pull up jumpers on two on ones along with deep killer threes. He killed it after game 1, particulary when Mike Miller was on him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The fuck Notorious, you're suppose to do all news updates.

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/news...9MKJOhnLqbwM6?slug=ap-thunder-perkinsarrested


> Authorities have charged Oklahoma City Thunder forward Kendrick Perkins(notes) with misdemeanor disorderly conduct and public intoxication after an altercation early Saturday morning in South Texas.


The ironic and funny thing about this is that he was there in the city trying to teach kids about life skills and drug awareness.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

end the lockout already. fans want an lbj/kobe final while kobe's still got it :side:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> end the lockout already. fans want an lbj/kobe final while kobe's still got it :side:


It is over when Derek Fisher goes on the lockdown on Bron. Get a post game that isn't a dumbass drifting sideaways fadeaway it is flattery to even call it a postmove and I love watching Bron but he got mostly guarded by Kidd and Jason 'ATM' Terry (instant cash) for the most part 5 inches and 60 pounds of edge in the post roughly. Also the passive nature of Bron what did he want Wade to be his father or something and just do everything after he went to his team runing his legacy much more then the Bulls or Knicks would have. Weird too because he was awesome until the Finals and then semi tanked even with a 50% percent FGs.

Hate over/ that is roughly my stance on last years Heatles storyline. Also Bosh is pretty much a fraud but is who he is quite good.

edit: You could replace Fishers name with Blake, Shannon Brown or another Lakers guard because he might retire the point still stands. Wade did look great man v man against the Black Mamba last year tho


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Breaking news: T.Lawson from Denver Nuggets already signed a contract with lithuanian champion 'BC Žalgiris' Kaunas until lock out going to end.  :shocked:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> end the lockout already. fans want an lbj/kobe final while kobe's still got it :side:


Not that I will admit this at any time during the season or the playoffs, but the Heat would probably beat the Lakers. Kobe is injured, and even if he is recovering now he will never get back to 100% because he waited too long to get any real treatment for those lingering injures. Not saying it would be pure domination or anything like that, and we would have a good chance of winning too if Ron Ron could shutdown Lebron and Kobe went off and Pau didn't play like shit, but we're getting old and it's a sad sight.

I will go back to my "Lakers can't lose stance" once the season starts, but we aren't as dominate as we were a couple years ago.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Gang said:


> Breaking news: T.Lawson from Denver Nuggets already signed a contract with lithuanian champion 'BC Žalgiris' Kaunas until lock out going to end.  :shocked:


Lawson is actually staying there unconditionally with no possible return to the NBA before his contract is up, unlike Derron Williams who has a clause in place allowing him to come back whenever he sees fit.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Heat would def beat the Lakers. I think the Lake show are done as a team that can go 4 rounds unless they can trade Bynum, Odom and 1st or something for D12 which the Magic should actually due unless the new CBA has a franchise tag or a strigent hard cap. Honestly if the LA didn't draw Nawlins they would have probably been ousted in the 1st round last year they were completely uniterested in that Hornets series. It is just the Hornets literally only have CP3.

Hope, Ty is getting paid mad money over there. Also the Nugs traded perenially slightly ovverweight Felton for basic game Andre Miller. I have a feeling the Nuggets are going to be a mess next season, I just do not see it for them to many B- to C+ players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I honestly think that if David West plays the Hornets beat L.A.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I honestly think that if David West plays the Hornets beat L.A.


I would go with LA in seven. Pau did play terrible that series he should bounce back next year you would think but I guess talking about last year with West heathly.

West is a player I would never sign as a UFA right now his salary dwarfs his impact only reason he is so valueable to Nawlins is CP3 pick and roll play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

There is absolutely no way at all that we would have ever lost to the Hornets. You can go guarantee that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Probably not, but I think they'll take you guys to 7 with D. West.

There's no doubt in my mind that the Grizz would've beaten L.A.

Hell, I think the Griz go to the championship with Rudy.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Probably not, but I think they'll take you guys to 7 with D. West.
> 
> There's no doubt in my mind that the Grizz would've beaten L.A.
> 
> Hell, I think the Griz go to the championship with Rudy.


I LOL'd their prospects would be better but they weren't and aren't quite ready. They need a legit bench scorer counting Mayo as starter Tony 'Gucci' Allen as backup. The Mavs would have been so much more experinced the Grizzle had too many highs and lows.

Some guy is trying to extort Kobe, he should pull a Shaq and call some gang members to solve his isses.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well then I guess the Mavs would need a legit bench scorer too because if you're gonna count Mayo as a starter then you've gotta count Jet as one too.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

JJ Barea>Arthur and that Spanish halfcourt shooter backup PG

The Mavs woulda had the Grizzle with Gay last year come on the Mavs really had the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*






Fuck those punk ass Chinese people. From what reports are, they were looking for a fight the whole game. Not to mention the officiating was completely in their favor.

Chinese Team FT: 57
Georgetown FT: 15

And despite all that, they were still losing. Also pretty pathetic for a professional team to be fighting a college team because they're pissed that they're getting their ass handed to them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

For my NBA 2K players:
http://espn.go.com/espn/thelife/vid...34/the-15-legends-nba-2k12?readmore=fullstory

Lockout update.


> The current offer from the owners was deemed unacceptable by the 60 players who attended a regional union meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> "We all know we'll have to sacrifice but something has to be done," Kevin Love told ESPN.com Tuesday night. "It has to be sooner than later. We have to get the ball rolling. We can't wait around until October or November and then nothing gets done. The owners will keep stalling and obviously they have more means than us to lock us out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the gameplay in the trailer looks exactly like the gameplay in 2k11. they should've had barkley in over pippen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Barkley doesn't wanna be in games.

IIRC he wasn't in any of the NBA Live games back from the 90's. There was always a random player with his attributes.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NBA 2K12 just needs Shawn Kemp. Glenn 'BIG DOG' Robinson would be nice as well but that ain't happening.

I was pretty happy with 2k11 would be great in 2K12 if they just cleaned up some general gameplay/online things. I hadn't liked a b-ball game like 2k11 since courtside 98.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Looks like China has banned anybody with an NBA contract from playing there, and if you're a FA and sign, you must play the whole season. No getting out if there is an NBA season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Carl Landry will be an unrestricted free agent this offseason and is intrigued about the possibility of joining the Blazers.
> 
> “I think I can fit in with Portland, “Landry told SLAMonline. “They’re in need of a big post presence down low. I’m not taking anything away from (Greg) Oden and (Marcus) Camby. I just know what I can provide. The Blazers are a good team and I know I can help.”
> 
> ...


Felton/Nolan Smith
Matthews/Roy
Wallace/Batum
Aldridge/Landry
Camby/Oden

If he would sign with Blazers then I like their chances of finally getting out of the 1st round.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Notorious posting news again. (Y)

Repped, gjdm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's not happening notorious because they got someone named LA down there and by the way Landry was talking it was if he had no idea about LA. I doubt Blazers will even consider paying a lot of money for him to come off the bench. They already have Roy.

Jerry West, Wilt, Kareem, and Magic. Lakers be legendary.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Landry could come off the bench, he'd probably end up playing more minutes than Camby and Oden, if Oden even plays 10 games.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Landry take him or leave him he isn't anything special undersized PF that can score with his face to the basket a little not too excited wherever he goes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Impact Basketball will host a pro league in mid-September with rosters entirely comprised of professional players. Nearly 70 NBA players are expected to participate
> 
> Chauncey Billups, John Wall, Paul Pierce, Al Harrington, Corey Maggette, Kyle Lowry, Paul George, J.J. Hickson, Austin Daye, Jared Dudley, Dahntay Jones, Jermaine O’Neal, Craig Brackins, Marreese Speights, Eric Bledsoe, Matt Barnes and Manny Harris have been working at the two locations run by Joe Abunassar this summer.
> 
> The league is expected to be at least two weeks long and feature two games per day.


The only redeeming thing about this lockout has been the players playing in Pro-Ams like the Drew League, Goodman League, Dyckman League, etc., the Kobe All-Stars and now this league. I can't remember players being this active in these type of events in recent offseasons.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Zach Randolph is reportedly being asked questions about some Oregon apartment. You know it is about things regarding sandwich bags and red top vials.

Ty Lawson signing a one way contract is lame way to leave the Nugs with basic game Andre Miller.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Zach Randolph is reportedly being asked questions about some Oregon apartment. You know it is about things regarding sandwich bags and red top vials.
> 
> Ty Lawson signing a one way contract is lame way to leave the Nugs with basic game Andre Miller.


There was a man that was assaulted at Randolph's house, he's reportedly a marijuana drug dealer.

Ty Lawson has a deal where he can return once the lockout is over, I don't know why people keep saying he has a full year contract. The only people who signed contracts where they won't return are Sonny Weems & Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I was misinformed on Lawson that is good news.

LOL Money Weems and the Machine they both try at least.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

2K12 trailer has been released and I'm loving it.








> The agent who landed the former BYU basketball star Jimmer Fredette told the Daily Herald on Monday that part of the pitch a few months ago to him was the idea that, if there was no NBA to think about come September because of a league-wide lockout, that the Octagon agency could help produce an all-star game featured around the marketability of this season's college player of the year.
> It's expected that 18 NBA rookies, including former Fredette nemesis Kawhi Leonard of San Diego State, will participate.
> Jimmer's All-Stars Presented by Zions Bank will consist of a two-game exhibition showcase on Sept. 21 at the Maverik Center in West Valley City and Sept. 22 at the Marriott Center in Provo. Tip-off for both games is 7 p.m. and tickets are already on sale.


Like I said earlier in the thread, it's great to see the players still being active and coming together like this.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> NEW YORK (AP) -- David Stern wants progress in the NBA's collective bargaining talks by Labor Day. He may get his wish.
> 
> 
> Officials from the league and players' association will meet again next week, people with knowledge of the plans told The Associated Press on Thursday. It will be only the second session involving leaders from both sides since the lockout started July 1.
> ...



.....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Javaris Crittenton just ended any chance of ever working in the NBA again. Charged with a drive by murder.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

What an idiot.

But to be honest, even if this didn't happen, he probably would've never made it back to the NBA anyway.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

gilbert arenas should thank god that javaris didn't murk him during their dispute


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



IMPULSE said:


> gilbert arenas should thank god that javaris didn't murk him during their dispute


Javaris walks around and 'Im So Hood (remix)' plays everywhere he goes.

Really a lack of basketball news I look forward to using Shawn 'beast' Kemp in NBA 2K12.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Gilbert Arenas is probably somewhere thinking "Damn, Javaris is really about that life. He was really gonna kill my ass."

I can't wait to use the 2001-02 Kings. I'll probably create the 01-02 Lakers and play on rookie mode just to demolish them by 90 points.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Gilbert Arenas is probably somewhere thinking "Damn, Javaris is really about that life. He was really gonna kill my ass."
> 
> I can't wait to use the 2001-02 Kings. I'll probably create the 01-02 Lakers and play on rookie mode just to demolish them by 90 points.


The sad part was, I, as a Laker fan, WANTED Javaris to get more playing time. What a tool....

And LOL, i could honestly imagine Gilbert thinking that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's not happening notorious because they got someone named LA down there and by the way Landry was talking it was if he had no idea about LA. I doubt Blazers will even consider paying a lot of money for him to come off the bench. They already have Roy.


Sure about that bro?



> Carl Landry believes the Blazers would be a good fit for him and LaMarcus Aldridge is in agreement.
> 
> “That’s big of him to speak out and I’m glad he spoke out and said he wants to play with us,” Aldridge told SLAMonline. “He’s a good player and I definitely feel like he can help us immediately.”
> 
> Aldridge has the capacity to play both power forward and center.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Rumors are slow during the lockout not a big Landry guy do not think he helps you win too much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Sure about that bro?


Yea, they won't be paying Landry a lot of money to play for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Rumors are slow during the lockout not a big Landry guy do not think he helps you win too much.


He is a very good bench player, one of the top bench frontcourt players in the league.

However as a starter, I don't think he provides that much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It looks like we have our first "star" of sorts to sign overseas and not have an out clause.



> Wilson Chandler has signed a contract with the Zhejiang Guangsha of the Chinese Basketball Association.
> 
> Chandler will not be able to participate in the 11-12 NBA season because the CBA does not allow players to sign with an out clause.
> 
> ...


This fucks the Nuggets up a lot. They better pray they can resign Nene.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Chandler was my favorite player on the Nuggets and Knicks and this will totally just fuck everything up for him if the lockout ends.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I predicted that the Nuggets & Magic would be the two 50 win teams to have the worst offseasons and so far it looks like I'm correct.

The Nuggets downgraded from Felton to Miller, they've lost Wilson Chandler and all signs point to J.R. & K-Mart leaving as well. And from what I've heard Indy's gonna make a strong push towards Nene and tbh they look more promising than Denver right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ron Artest aka Metta World Peace has guaranteed a championship next season, a season which might not even happen. If Artest is convinced that we can win then so am I. :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

doesn't fuck up Nuggets at all, considering there won't be a season.

Nuggets didn't downgrade much in Felton and Miller, btw. Miller provides some wonderful veteran presence, and the whole Felton/Lawson wasn't going to get them very far in the playoffs. Lawson was always the future. Miller will come off the bench for the minutes he's assigned and deliver, and now that Denver doesn't have to bother with the whole Lawson/Felton duo, this frees them up for more height ad more minutes from Afflalo and whoever their bench might contain.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I do not think Denver will be back in the playoffs next year and also is paying Nene a boat load any real prize.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

stern and the pa reps met a few days ago and decided to meet again. 

progress.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Some updates for ya guys.


> Starting Monday, dozens of pro players are expected to compete in an NBA-only league in Las Vegas, according to longtime trainer Joe Abunassar, a driving force behind the league.
> 
> Among the 40 or so players currently committed to playing are Knicks guard Chauncey Billups, Knicks forward Shawnie Williams and New York rookie guard Iman Shumpert.
> 
> Others include Wizards guard John Wall, Memphis forward Zach Randolph, Bucks guard Stephen jackson and Nuggets forward Al Harrington.





> Representatives from the NBA and NBPA will meet again on Wednesday, according to sources.
> 
> The meeting will be just the third since the lockout began on July 1st, but if Wednesday's meeting produces productive results, the sides may pick up the pace and meet again on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

no progress was made, btw. 


not that its surprising. people should stop kidding themselves about a season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah I read that article a couple days ago but didn't feel like posting it in here.

I'd like to think that the owners & players will do like the NFL and get a deal done right before the season starts but I honestly think the seasons starts in late November/early December.

In other news, J.R. Smith has signed on to the same team Wilson Chandler has signed on to for a one year contract and doesn't have an out-clause either. Another one out for the Nuggets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Smith was leaving the Nuggets anyways.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Ron Artest's bid to become Mr. World Peace was delayed, but not denied. 



A court commissioner granted the Lakers forward's request to officially change his name to Metta World Peace on Friday, three weeks after the bid was blocked because Artest had unpaid traffic tickets.

Artest, 31, did not attend a brief hearing Friday.

Superior court spokeswoman Patricia Kelly said that Artest's new last name will be World Peace.

His publicist, Courtney Barnes, said the player chose Metta because it is a traditional Buddhist word that means loving and kindness toward all.

"Changing my name was meant to inspire and bring youth together all around the world," World Peace said in a statement released after the hearing. "After this short delay, my tickets have been paid and I'm glad that it is now official."

He requested the change in June, citing only personal reasons. He is scheduled to appear on the next season of "Dancing With the Stars."

Barnes wrote in an email that World Peace will now have to get a new driver's license to reflect his new name, but the switch won't affect his contracts with the Lakers or any endorsement deals.

Artest helped the Lakers win an NBA title in 2010 and in April he received an award for outstanding service and dedication to the community.

He has testified before Congress to support mental health legislation.

Artest isn't the first athlete to adopt an unusual name.

Lloyd Bernard Free, a professional basketball player who played in the league from 1975-88, had his first name legally changed to World in 1981. A friend had given him the nickname because of his 44-inch vertical leaps and 360-degree dunks.

In the NFL, wide receiver Chad Johnson legally changed his last name to Ochocinco in August 2008 to reflect his jersey number. The name means "eight five" in Spanish. Ochocinco is now with the New England Patriots.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If you hate the Lakers you hate World Peace and how can you really hate World Peace.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ron Artest aka Metta World Peace has guaranteed a championship next season, a season which might not even happen. If Artest is convinced that we can win then so am I. :side:


*Meh, guarantees mean nothing though. Since there's no consequence in being wrong anyone can do that.  I do hope the Lakers can make a run, if the season even happens. The NBA is alot more fun when the Lakers are awesome.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Longtime Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin will sign a contract to play with Xingiang Guanghui in the Chinese Basketball Association.
> Martin's contract will be the the biggest in CBA history.


So that's Chandler, J.R., and now Martin gone from the Nuggets heading to China.

Amusing how the NBA is sending its absolute worst knuckleheads over to China as its ambassadors. Stephon Marbury? Kenyon Martin? J.R. Smith?? If we keep sending them our ugliest Americans we're going to start another Cold War.

All joking aside, I wonder if him, J.R., or Chandler will try to sign onto a contender towards the end of a season since the Chinese season ends before the NBA's, in March IIRC.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If any of you wanna watch the Melo League vs. Philly game, I'll post a link. It features LeBron, Carmelo, CP3, Durantula, Tyreke, Lou-Will, Josh Selby, and a bunch of other guys.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/?eref=sinav&sct=hp_nv_a


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

man nbatv is getin annoying. its the same series and games. i wish they would play some games from 2005 - now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

They can't play games from 2005 because that includes current players. Come man, you gotta think. And these games are awesome, I love watching the old games.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

its bullshit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Its not bullshit, its the rules of the lockout. And why would you want to see games that aired recently? I've probably seen most of the interesting ones and know the results of the other ones.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Lockout update.



> NEW YORK – For the first time in two years of labor talks, NBA owners made a modest push from their rigid stance on implementing a hard salary cap, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The owners proposed at Tuesday’s negotiating session an idea similar to the current system that allows teams to pay a luxury tax for going over the cap. Only, now there would be ultra-punitive measures against higher-spending teams. The current system has teams pay a dollar-for-dollar tax for exceeding the cap.


The meeting tomorrow may be the most important meeting thus far in the lockout and it will be pivotal if we wanna see anything close to a full season.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*










"Have you ever been convicted of a crime? Yes, misunderstanding." :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lol wtf!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Don't judge him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

In other news, Zydrunas Ilgauskas is reportedly set to retire. He was able to overcame a lot of injuries over his career, but it was his time to retire. He will always be a Cleveland sports legend and will probably get his number retired there sooner than later.

So the 2011 Offseason Retirement List is: Shaquille O'Neal, Yao Ming, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, & Antonio McDyess, all bigs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Since when is Zydrunas Ilgauskas a big name? (See what I did there?)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

In Cleveland sports history he is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

And since when is Cleveland sports history anything of relevance? Their history is full of shit and for the most part so are their players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ok I'll admit you got me there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Owners this week relaxed their insistence on the hard cap, instead proposing a system where there would be four levels of the luxury tax, and the more a team spent, the higher that tax. (There is currently a $1 for every $1 over the tax threshold.) But Fisher, without getting into specifics, said that system still wouldn't work for the players.
> "I think the idea was if you removed the name 'hard cap,' that that would be good enough in itself. But we still believe the mechanisms ... still in just about every sense would be a hard cap for teams,'' he said. "There would be very few if any teams that would be in a position to spend over that particular number, so that's how we feel about it at this point. It doesn't mean that the negotiation is over, but it's definitely not anywhere close to where we'd be able to agree to it.


For those who don't wanna read, basically the owners aren't really going for a hard cap as much now but instead one of their offers was to continue with the soft cap but have a stricter luxury tax. Derek Fisher, however, believes that this is still basically the hard cap system and doesn't wanna agree to it. I guess he doesn't realize the only teams that go over the luxury are usually just the Lakers, Knicks, & Mavs and we all know they can afford to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Did you purposely forget the Celtics in that list of teams usually over the hard cap. Same with the Magic.

Small market teams don't sign random free agents that may or *may not* be good. Draft well and build your team like the Thunder and Grizzles.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Dwyane Wade reportedly yelled at David Stern while making 'pointed remarks' during Friday's labor meeting, sources tell ESPN.

Sources say Stern pointed at Wade, which was taken as a sign of disrespect and that triggered the outburst.

Wade was quoted this week of saying that players like him would be worth upwards of $50 million if there were no salary restrictions.



Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...rn_While_Making_Pointed_Remarks#ixzz1ZVeXhX1G



ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds 
Just spoke to an NBA player not in today's meeting. Said "400 guys in our league have a new favorite player tonight, and it's Mr. D-Wade."
3 hours ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Fucking Ron Artest is claiming that the lockout is over on Twitter.

~______~


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's Metta World Peace to you, Brye. Maybe he brought peace to the NBA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Hey, if he did I may need to get myself a Metta jersey. I just want basketball. :sad:

Edit: :lmao:lmao:lmao at his tweets now.



> I remember when my mom use to lockout me out the house. I hated that !! It feels the same way being locked out NBA. Mommy let me back in!!
> 
> Mommy I have a splinter on my glutes Please let me back in Don't lock me out


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The preseason has been cancelled.

If there isn't a deal by Monday, then the first 2 weeks of season are gone too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Disappointing. (N)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> And since when is Cleveland sports history anything of relevance? Their history is full of shit and for the most part so are their players.


Their basketball history is a wopping image of Jordan embarrassing Eloh and LBJ skipping out of town. Sad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Don't forget the Ravens moving out of town in 95 and then winning a championship soon after.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i still don't understand why they're even bothering to meet at this point. 

its really just like the NFL, only the exact opposite: the NFL lockout was practically for shits and giggles, there was no worry whatsoever of missing the season, and we all know they'd make it on time. the NBA lockout is for no shits and giggles, but no one has any optimism and just about everyone can see the most probable option is missing the season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

*The NBA season is far too long as it is. Losing a couple weeks might help them.*


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the NBA is already losing money, and losing weeks of a season only cause them to lose even more. not an astronomical amount, but certainly not anything helpful.

they had a chance to come off one of their best seasons in years, with a lot of storylines going that could really attract some viewers and bring them back to the sport. and now they're just wasting that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Take it for it's worth, but here's some stuff that some insiders tweeted on Twitter.



Sean Deveney said:


> Would be good news: I am told we will see a 51-49 BRI agreement this weekend and 82 games this year.





David Aldridge said:


> Hunter: We're on the two yard line. The question is, can we punch it in?


Now I'm not getting my hopes up, but those guys among others have said stuff along these lines in the past day or so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Aldridge is great, but don't raise your hopes at all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ready for that sensational 23 year old to return to the court and prove some haters wrong. DROSE swag


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Ready for the 32 year old to win his 6th championship. MAMBASWAG


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If the NBA season is cancelled, Phillips Arean in Atlanta will be empty most of the time. No Hawks, no Thrashers, no fun. NBA needs to get their crap together.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

so they went from possible cancelling the entire season, to getting close to be able to play all 82?

what happened? how did close the gap between the two side?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This lockout has been confusing as hell.

One day the owners & players are negotiating and getting along and then the next day D. Wade & David Stern are yelling at each other, then the next day the players & owners are making improvements, next day they're far apart.

I really don't know what to say.

But I have a feeling that the lockout ends this weekend, I don't think any side wants to lose games and they have to get a deal done before Monday if they want 82 games.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Mikey Damage said:


> so they went from possible cancelling the entire season, to getting close to be able to play all 82?
> 
> what happened? how did close the gap between the two side?


They're playing us.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Father Flex said:


> Ready for that sensational 23 year old to return to the court and prove some haters wrong. DROSE swag


did he find Boozer's game?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He is what he is. Doubt the health of his toe will have any bearing on his performances in the future (as far as a drastic improvement in performance) but I expect him to not get blocked as much as he did in the playoffs. Booz will stay play below the rim cause that is who he is but will elevate more. Until he falls over a phone book and breaks his hand again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nah. Won't need to. Bulls have pieces to move, and space to work with.

Bulls GM will figure something out. Hopefully.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Pretty sure you guys won't accomplish much without a SG or at least another guy that can create off the ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I was so convinced the Bulls were gonna get J.R.

Speaking of J.R., do you think someone's gonna pick him up in March once the Chinese league is done?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

We don't need a SG as much as everyone thinks. Definitely don't want JR - he wouldn't fit in well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

IIRC, people were wondering what the NBA will do with the schedule if they have to cancel some games. Well here you go.



> According to an NBA source, schedule maker Matt Winnick spent the past two months devising contingency schedules for a two-week delay, a four-week delay and so on. There are contingencies in place for a 60-game schedule and a 70-game schedule.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I've got an even better one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Even Jordan had his peaks and valleys, my friend. I'm sure you have knowledge of the "Jordan Rules". It happens. You enjoy the next ten years of futility in Boston, Houston native.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I have no problem with the 10 years of futility if it means when it's over we'll get another championship.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Lakers have no futility, just dominance. Replace one superstar with another.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I told you guys not get your hopes up about the lockout.

Ken Berger, as well as Woj and some others are now reporting that the players want to meet on Monday to try and get a deal done before the deadline and the owners are refusing to meet unless the players accept a 50/50 deal on the BRI, which the players declined.

I really don't see why the players can't accept a 50/50 BRI. All the players have to do is accept that and the lockout gets so much closer to ending.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

was anyone actually getting their hopes up about the lockout?

i knew there wasn't gonna be a full season before the lockout even happened. i was 90% sure we weren't even getting a season, and i haven't seen much to change my mind. 

as i will never be in the position to, i can't begin to understand why the NBA and its players would want to shoot themselves in the foot with all this shit. a majority of people are preferring college to professional ball these days, and part of the reason is because the money-grubbing aspect of the NBA, which really lacks a good and proper image. 

so what do they do, after a generally successful season full of promise? lock themselves out and threaten the next season from even happening. :fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That's the main thing I've been saying.

The NBA had so much momentum going into this season and they're ruining it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm hoping OKC gets rid of Russell Westbrook. I don't think he is doing Durant any favors, and also I'm sure the Heat will win the East again, Boston would be the consensus pick but they are getting old, and the ship has sailed on Orlando and the Bulls have D Rose and that's it. Boozer is lame, he reminds me of Donyell Marshall in Cleveland with Lebron years back...I think this whole labor mess is worse than the NFL's. However, I doubt the owners get tv money when the season doesn't happen


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

OKC would be stupid to get rid of Westbrook.

he became the villain during the playoffs, but people forget, the guy is still young. SO YOUNG. . there's still a chance with some good coaching and leadership he could become more chris paul than stephen marbury. yes, it could be hard, but you don't just throw away that kind of talent after one rough post-season, especially a post-season where you were a couple games away from the Finals. 

i just don't get what all the hate is for Westbrook. he has plenty of tools to become a top 5 PG in the league. there is that possibility that his ego may outrgrow his potential, but you're not going to get what he's worth in return if you trade him. he's a piece to keep for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Basically what Rawlin said and I've been saying this for awhile.

Westbrook, Hardin, Durant, Ibaka, and Perkins is one scary lineup if they can keep them all and they fulfill their potential. That team, with the type of bench they have right now, is easily capable of winning multiple championships and Westbrook would be a big piece in that team. 

Durant is a superstar, better defense and taking advantage of shorter players guarding him are his only major weaknesses right now.Hardin has showed during that final series that he capable of doing almost everything on offense, he was passing well and setting up others well, attacking the hoop, and we all know he score. Westbrook needs better shot selection, he did well with passing in the season and I think he had something like 8 assists. IBAKA, this guy is awesome and a great blocker, with time I could see his defense becoming better and he's pretty decent on the offensive side. Perkins is a good player to clog the middle, not much of a talent otherwise, but his defense is why he's important.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I was a critic of Westbrook's play in the playoffs this past year too, but I think it would be incredibly stupid for OKC to get rid of Westbrook. This was his breakout season, he has so much potential, he's still young, he's gonna make mistakes but give him time and he's gonna improve. Him, Harden, Ibaka & Durant are gonna be a force to be reckoned with in the years to come if everything is goes as everyone expects.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't find any lineup "scary", especially OKC, aside from Miami. Nothing scares me about OKC. They're vulnerable in many dimensions, green in lots of areas, and selfish in nature. Good team but not awe-inspiring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Right now, no OKC doesn't have a "scary" lineup. But if they all reach the potential that everyone expects them to, then yes they can be.

Like you said, OKC is still green and vulnerable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Durant should work on his clutch shot selection. I honestly saw him do 3 point shots from way far away, near the half court, way too often in every series. He's good, but he won't be getting those in consistently or at all for that matter.

Hey notorious, Pats are second in the AFC because of the tiebreaker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I facepalmed every time Durant shot one of those Jimmer 3 pointers in the clutch.

Oh yeah, that's right, wasn't thinking.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Hardin was their best player in the clutch in the post season when he actually got to play in it. I'm hoping he's a starter this year, I think his defense has improved vastly from when he was drafted.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I like Sefolosha but Harden definitely needs to start.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the only scary line up is the wizards. if i keep on supporting they'll turn around eventually.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Durant should work on his clutch shot selection. I honestly saw him do 3 point shots from way far away, near the half court, way too often in every series. He's good, but he won't be getting those in consistently or at all for that matter.
> 
> Hey notorious, Pats are second in the AFC because of the tiebreaker.


that whole team needs to work on their playmaking strategy in the clutch. giving it to westbrook or durant and then just standing around, no one else moving/setting screens/etc. isn't going to work. get your big guys involved, keep them moving. both westbrook and durant had some massive fpalm plays late in games. 

thats another reason why harden could work so well in the end of games. he's a very good third option and could space the floor a lot better. they just have to use it correctly.



IMPULSE said:


> the only scary line up is the wizards. if i keep on supporting they'll turn around eventually.


i lol'd


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

For any of you who wanna watch the South Florida classic I'll give you the link for the stream.
http://miami.cbslocal.com/game-live...&utm_campaign=all-star-classic-on-cbs4-online
It's Team Wade (D. Wade, Carmelo, CP3, Amar'e, John Wall, Dorell Wright, Wes Matthews, Chalmers, Eddy Curry, & Caron Butler)
vs. Team LeBron (LeBron, Durant, Westbrook, Bosh, Rondo, Rudy Gay, Jamal Crawford, Lou Will, Jonny Flynn, & Damon Jones).

It's crazy how the Miami crowd's booing Rondo. I guess there really is a Miami/Boston rivalry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Potentially huge lockout news.

The players & owners have arranged a last minute meeting for tonight, the last chance to resolve the lockout. The owners have apparently relaxed their demand for the 50/50 split on the BRI.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nothing's going to come of it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'll bet on it ending tonight or at least sometime this week. The owners and players will lose a lot more money with games being cancelled than what they're arguing over.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I am tired of the players laying it off on the owners. The owners have every right to re-work the agreement just as the players can strike when they don't have a CBA with an agreeable structure. The economy is brutal. Teams are struggling. The players need to get out of the plastic bubble of unreality and realize there needs to be economic stability in every franchise.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the lockout just delays me dreading another failed wizards season


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

At least you guys have nice uniforms now. I think so, at least. The bland blue w/ dark gold or some shit was disgusting. 

We should undo the Lew/Arenas trade, bro.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I want this lockout to end so bad. I'm a Twolves fan, I'm a Michael Beasley fan, and I honestly believe they could turn things around this year. I HOPE Rubio pans out and is successful in the NBA, and the addition of Williams is something I'm optimistic about. And if Beasley can stay healthy this year, he can score 22 a game in my opinion. He had 19 a game last year and was injured with the ankle off and on almost all year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Pretty much the only team who doesn't want the lock out to end are the gutted Nuggets :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



StratusBarz said:


> I want this lockout to end so bad. *I'm a Twolves fan*, I'm a Michael Beasley fan, and I honestly believe they could turn things around this year. I HOPE Rubio pans out and is successful in the NBA, and the addition of Williams is something I'm optimistic about. And if Beasley can stay healthy this year, he can score 22 a game in my opinion. He had 19 a game last year and was injured with the ankle off and on almost all year.


lmao

Michael Beasley is a piece of shit, btw.

Rubio would be a roleplayer on most teams in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

T'Wolves fans have literally nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm still rooting for Rubio to win ROY just because I wanna see a rookie from the same draft class win ROY three years in a row.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I just want to see him get clobbered in the lane by the likes of Dwight Howard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'll be honest though, I think Rubio will be a major bust and the Wolves will wish they took Steph Curry, Tyreke or James Harden over him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



WojYahooNBA said:


> The NBA is reporting on its website that it's nearing an agreement with NBPA on a new, reduced version of mid-level exception.


Progress man, progress.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stay classy Kenyon Martin...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Is the meeting over? Any chance of the lockout ending announced today? Or perhaps this week?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Canadian said:


> Is the meeting over? Any chance of the lockout ending announced today? Or perhaps this week?


The meeting is approaching 8 hours, the longest to date. I'll be highly pissed if they come out of this meeting saying no real progress was made.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

1st two weeks cancelled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is fucking bullshit.

How in the fuck do you meet for 8 hours and get nowhere?

Man fuck the NBA.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yup. They got nowhere. 

KBergCBS Ken Berger
Stern: we are just way apart.

NBATradeBuzz NBA Trade Buzz
Stern: "We just have a gulf that separates us."

See you in January. I'm going to stop checking on this every day. Maybe once a week I'll go to RealGM and look for updates.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm not thrilled with the owners, but my gut tells me that the players are just being ridiculously greedy and self-centered at this point. Granted the owners are the same way, but to me the players are just not being good businessmen. I hope the owners don't budge and let the players rob themselves of as much money as they want.

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
Stern suggests that owner's offers will get worse for players to account for NBA losses during missed games.

Yep at least half the season is gone. I'll catch you guys in January when the offseason starts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Owners will continue to make money with their other businesses, players will not.

The profits should be spilt even, but owners shouldn't complain about losing money because its their own fucking fault. Fuck both sides.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Stern suggests that owner's offers will get worse for players to account for NBA losses during missed games.


ya, just saw that. Half season? Nope. There won't be a season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'll be very pleased when the players get fucked over by the owners and truly get shitted on.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nice, no Dirk vs D-Rose and Kobe vs Durant for Opening night.

I don't see this season happening.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's not happening. I've had some hope for the past 2 weeks, checking RealGM for updates almost hourly... I'm done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
Another GM: "I think the best case scenario now is 50 games, but I can see the whole season gone."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Brandon Rush just tweeted:

"They really have us by the balls now."

Yep, him and the rest of the middle class NBA players need to realize how they're fucked up. LeBron, Kobe, K.G., D. Wade, D. Rose, Durant, etc.. Those guys aren't worried about the lockout. They know they're set.

Thank god college basketball season is gonna be starting really soon.

Who needs Chris Paul when I can have Austin Rivers...:side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I hate all college games. An NBA player not trying>some kid who can jump and run. Sure there are some great players in college, but for the most part its layups and dunks and that isn't a good game to me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah...but what other sport am I gonna watch during the week?

Lacrosse?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NHL and MLB I guess. I'll be watching NHL all year long, fuck any college sports.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Baseball ends in like another 3 or 4 weeks, you've got a point about hockey though. Might be time for me to get into hockey, I usually only watch it in the playoffs.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Am I the only one that loves reading about the Kardashian wedding while her husband makes 0 $?!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NHL doesn't have a tv deal in the US, it's like once a week on NBC, and everything else on regional channels if you're lucky and Versus which no one gets.

Prefer college sports because they have a better atmosphere than pro sports.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> lmao
> 
> Michael Beasley is a piece of shit, btw.
> 
> Rubio would be a roleplayer on most teams in the NBA.


Beasley isn't a POS. He jumped 5 points extra on his average last year, to 19 ppg and it would have been more if he didn't have a nagging ankle injury virtually the entire season. He can put up 22 per or more if totally focused and healthy. You don't gotta like him, you are entitled to your opinion. My opinion is he's a great player, my fave, and he'll be an all star one day. We'll have to wait and see if I'm right or if you are I guess. And we can't judge Rubio until he plays. IDK why you neg repped me because I stated who my fave team is?



WWF said:


> T'Wolves fans have literally nothing to look forward to.


Yes we do. Basketball. They are going to be okay if they keep this team together for a few years and give them time to gel. We have a new coach, and even if we don't make the playoffs next year which we prolly won't, progress is a good thing.

And I can't believe they cancelled the first 2 weeks of the season. Horrible. I know its a business, but as fans, we are the one's who suffer the most.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasley can't do anything but score. He will never be a star, you can be assured I'm right.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



StratusBarz said:


> Beasley isn't a POS. He jumped 5 points extra on his average last year, to 19 ppg and it would have been more if he didn't have a nagging ankle injury virtually the entire season. He can put up 22 per or more if totally focused and healthy. You don't gotta like him, you are entitled to your opinion. My opinion is he's a great player, my fave, and he'll be an all star one day. We'll have to wait and see if I'm right or if you are I guess. And we can't judge Rubio until he plays. IDK why you neg repped me because I stated who my fave team is?


Yeah he's a terrible person is what I mean. I've followed him since pre-K-State days because I live in Lawrence, KS (KU). Read many terrible stories about the things he did in high school. People change, people grow up, but some of that shit was inexcusable if I remember correctly.

Not anywhere close to all-star caliber right now. His percentages are ugly as shit.

I neg repped you because I neg rep everyone.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players really need to sacrifice in this new deal. I think the contracts are ridiculous and I really hate how the contracts are guaranteed. Who the hell wants to be stuck with a worthless player on the roster for a few years until the contract is expired? That is bullshit. I can't believe I'm leaning on the owner's side for this deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lol at you for not understanding anything.

Owners give out the terrible contracts, if you don't want to give out terrible contracts to players you don't think will actually be a star then just let him leave because a role player isn't worth a max contract.

same situation. Contracts are only guaranteed if the owners make them guaranteed. You can give a player maybe 20 million guaranteed money out of 100 million 5 year contract if you give the right conditions. those conditions are they have to play a certain amount of games, certain amount of minutes, and you could even give them a certain type of production.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yeah he's a terrible person is what I mean. I've followed him since pre-K-State days because I live in Lawrence, KS (KU). Read many terrible stories about the things he did in high school. People change, people grow up, but some of that shit was inexcusable if I remember correctly.
> 
> Not anywhere close to all-star caliber right now. His percentages are ugly as shit.
> 
> I neg repped you because I neg rep everyone.


Oh aight about the reps lol. Its all good. And yeah he's not all star right now, but he will be. He needs to be focused, and if he is he'll be straight. He's a good rebounder when he wants to be, and he can score at will when confident. He needs to focus on being a better defender, thats his biggest flaw to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

He sucks at rebounding, so does everyone the TWolves except for Love which is why he got 15 boards per game. His defense is lolz worthy and hasn't improved at all since he has been drafted. He's also still really immature.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He sucks at rebounding, so does everyone the TWolves except for Love which is why he got 15 boards per game. His defense is lolz worthy and hasn't improved at all since he has been drafted. He's also still really immature.


Not true about everyone sucking at rebounding, especially Beasley. For a Combo forward who came up playing PF, to be moved to SF, he's still a decent rebounder. By no means horrible, how many Twolves games do you watch?

I agree he needs to work on his Defense, I just stated that. And yeah he needs to mature up some more and focus, but if he does, you'll see why he's my fave player. The kid is a beast when focused.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Beasley focused? If I remember correctly this motherfucker is the epitome of lazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

As a PF he averaged around 6 boards per game. That is fucking terrible. Last year he averaged 5.5 boards. That is fucking terrible. He gets the same amount of boards as a SG and he has plays SF/PF. Wade is 6'4" and get 7 boards per game, and Beasley who is 6'9" can't even get close?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol at you for not understanding anything.
> 
> Owners give out the terrible contracts, if you don't want to give out terrible contracts to players you don't think will actually be a star then just let him leave because a role player isn't worth a max contract.
> 
> same situation. Contracts are only guaranteed if the owners make them guaranteed. You can give a player maybe 20 million guaranteed money out of 100 million 5 year contract if you give the right conditions. those conditions are they have to play a certain amount of games, certain amount of minutes, and you could even give them a certain type of production.


That's true but I think it goes both ways. A player can play his heart out one year and then gets paid big time. But right after that, he somehow sucks and is not the player that he used to be before the contract extension/signing. That right there, is why I don't like the contracts. Every contract that I see sounds like they're guaranteed. Sacramento was stuck with Kenny Thomas on the bench and he was one of their most highest paid players. Erick Dampier sucked balls after Mark Cuban paid him. For the last few years, we kept hearing teams acquiring the rights to a certain player's expiring contract. I was getting tired of hearing that. The NBA needs to implement a system where a player can get cut if he can't produce anymore and not be stuck with him until his contract expires. I heard the mid-level exception is kinda high too.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Beasley focused? If I remember correctly this motherfucker is the epitome of lazy.


He's not the epitome of lazy, he's just not focused all the time. When he is focused, he's far from lazy. He's just gotta stay focused an entire year.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> As a PF he averaged around 6 boards per game. That is fucking terrible. Last year he averaged 5.5 boards. That is fucking terrible. He gets the same amount of boards as a SG and he has plays SF/PF. Wade is 6'4" and get 7 boards per game, and Beasley who is 6'9" can't even get close?


The numbers aren't horrible. Wade is a GREAT rebounder and the exception to the SG rebounder. There are a few guards who average more, but not many. And 6 boards a game for a Combo forward isn't BAD. Its not great, but its far from bad. You just seem to look for a reason to not like Beasley.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> As a PF he averaged around 6 boards per game. That is fucking terrible. Last year he averaged 5.5 boards. That is fucking terrible. He gets the same amount of boards as a SG and he has plays SF/PF. Wade is 6'4" and get 7 boards per game, and Beasley who is 6'9" can't even get close?


ya but Wade is the best rebounding guard in the league, lol


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> ya but Wade is the best rebounding guard in the league, lol


Exactly my point lol, he's above average for his position. Beasley getting 5 or 6 a game is average. not above, but not below. His scoring is above average. Can't expect every player to be a standout at everything.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

you don't need to look for a reason to hate on Beasley, he gives them to you.

other than being what appears to be an immature douche, his potential exceeds his actual output. yes, he's still young, but he seems to be one of the least motivated players in the NBA. for a guy as athletically gifted with size and speed, he should be a defensive force to be reckoned with, almost like a weaker man's LeBron. but he's not. he's pretty terrible on defense, actually.

he's a mediocre rebounder and his shot selection was questionable last year in the number of games i watched them. dude loves his jump shot a smidgen too much (not like 45% FG is bad or anything, but it could be better). 

i like beasleys ability, but his game isn't there yet. yeah, he averaged 19 ppg a game last year, but he did it on one of the most pathetic teams in the entire league, someone had to score.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

y r we discussing NBA right now? No NBA until next year. Move along.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



StratusBarz said:


> He's not the epitome of lazy, he's just not focused all the time. When he is focused, he's far from lazy. He's just gotta stay focused an entire year.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers aren't horrible. Wade is a GREAT rebounder and the exception to the SG rebounder. There are a few guards who average more, but not many. And 6 boards a game for a Combo forward isn't BAD. Its not great, but its far from bad. You just seem to look for a reason to not like Beasley.


Kobe averages around the same as Beasley and that's with Pau Gasol and Bynum getting most of the boards as well. I think the league average is around 5.5 boards for SGs, its around 7 for SF and 9 for PFs. That means Beasley is indeed bad at boarding.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm actually surprised the owners aren't trying to use scab players


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



killacamt said:


> I'm actually surprised the owners aren't trying to use scab players


It would fail tremendously.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> It would fail tremendously.


Probably, but would they notice as long as NFL & MLB are going on? Not likely.

Fact is, players can still play in Europe & do other things other places. The offices will cave long before players do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The owners can last longer without a season than the players can.

Even players know this.

Brandon Rush tweeted yesterday once the meeting was over, that the owners have the players by the balls now and that other players agree with him.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> The owners can last longer without a season than the players can.
> 
> Even players know this.
> 
> Brandon Rush tweeted yesterday once the meeting was over, that the owners have the players by the balls now and that other players agree with him.


That's as true as saying the Clippers are the best in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Owners make money from their many businesses. Players don't. Simply as that. Euro leagues can have only so many NBA players and going to one means they are away from their families and homes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

How is it not a true, you really think the players don't know this? They're human beings at one point in time they were fans just like us, if you're really gonna sit up here and say that the players can go longer without a season than the owners then you are sadly mistaken.

Exactly Undefeated.

The only players that can sit out a whole season and still be financially stable, are probably (unless they've blown their money), the guys that have been in the league since the early 2000's and superstars.

Just like in politics, the NBPA are forgetting about the middle class, you know the guys that make up the majority of the NBA. I guarantee you if the NBAPA put in a vote with the full NBPA and not just representatives if they wanted to accept the owner's deal that the lockout would be over and we'd be discussing free agency right now.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> How is it not a true, you really think the players don't know this? They're human beings at one point in time they were fans just like us, if you're really gonna sit up here and say that the players can go longer without a season than the owners then you are sadly mistaken.


I don't "think the players don't know this"; I know they don't know it, as it is not true.

Anyway, as I heard reporters say on ESPN today, the NBA risks doing what the NHL did, losing a year & wondering if people remember/care about them when they return. Regardless, players like Lebron make tons of money off endorsements & things whether or not they are active on the court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> I don't "think the players don't know this"; I know they don't know it, as it is not true.
> 
> Anyway, as I heard reporters say on ESPN today, the NBA risks doing what the NHL did, losing a year & wondering if people remember/care about them when they return. Regardless, players like Lebron make tons of money off endorsements & things whether or not they are active on the court.


fpalm

If you really think the players have control over the lockout and they can go longer without a paycheck from the NBA than the owners can then you are really delusional.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

fpalm are you really this ignorant Court? Not every player in the NBA has the endorsements like Lebron, Wade, Kobe, etc. Those are only the major superstars, what bout the roles players and everyone else? Owners hold the power and the money, players have no leverage whatsoever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Exactly Undefeated.

Just like in politics, you're forgetting about the middle class, the majority of the NBA.

There's over 400 players in the NBA, and if you're really think they all have endorsements like a LeBron or Kobe and can go a year without a paycheck, then your shit's out of luck.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> fpalm are you really this ignorant Court? Not every player in the NBA has the endorsements like Lebron, Wade, Kobe, etc. Those are only the major superstars, what bout the roles players and everyone else? Owners hold the power and the money, players have no leverage whatsoever.


True, but the players that can make major money off-court are also major reasons for major ticket-sales during the season. Regardless, getting the bit players to agree to contracts or using "scabs" & the like would bring about little-to-no $ for the owners, & they realize this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> True, but the players that can make major money off-court are also major reasons for major ticket-sales during the season. Regardless, getting the bit players to agree to contracts or using "scabs" & the like would bring about little-to-no $ for the owners, & they realize this.


So what is your point in all of this?

The owners don't need to use scab players because the majority of the owners are billionaires. Trust me, they'll be JUST fine without the NBA. For I'd say about 98-99% of the owners, the NBA is just a side job, it's not even their main source of income unlike any player in the NBA.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kobe on Kwame Brown

Funny story.



> "But like, the game before we traded for Pau, were playing Detroit and I had like 40 points towards the end of the game. This is back when Detroit had Rasheed [Wallace], Chauncey [Billups] and those guys, so we had no business being in the game. So down the stretch of the game, they put in a box and one. So I'm surrounded by these players, Detroit players, and Kwame is under the basket, all by himself. Literally, like all by himself. So I pass him the ball, he bobbled it and it goes out of bounds.
> 
> "So we go back to the timeout and I'm [upset], right? He goes, 'I was wide open.' 'Yeah, I know.' This is how I'm talking to him, like, during the game. I said, 'You're going to be open again, Kwame, because Rasheed is just totally ignoring you.' He said, 'Well, if I'm open don't throw it to me.' I was like, 'Huh?' He said, 'Don't throw it to me.' I said, 'Why not?' He said, well, 'I'm nervous. If I catch it and they foul me, I won't make the free throws.' I said, 'Hell no!'
> 
> "I go to Phil [Jackson], I say, 'Hey Phil, take him out of the game.' He's like, 'Nah, let him figure it out.' So, we lose the game, I go the locker room, I'm steaming. Steaming. I'm furious. Then, finally I get a call, they said, 'You know what, we got something that's happening with Pau.' I was like, 'Alright. Cool.'…That's what I had to deal with the whole year."


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> So what is your point in all of this?
> 
> The owners don't need to use scab players because the majority of the owners are billionaires. Trust me, they'll be JUST fine without the NBA. For I'd say about 98-99% of the owners, the NBA is just a side job, it's not even their main source of income unlike any player in the NBA.


1] I highly doubt it's a side job. I admit it may not be where they made much of their $, but when something gets you that much that fast, why do anything else?

2] Lest I checked, "The Decision" didn't involve Lebron ever touching a ball, but I bet he made a ton off it. Last I checked, in fact, he made a ton from Nike, Sprite, & who know who else? But without ever winning a ring. He doesn't need it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

^^^No it is a side job. Many of these owners became fairly rich before ever owning a team which allowed them to own a team in the first place. They have many people handle their basketball related decisions for a reason, because most know shit all about it and are in for the money.

Again, Lebron is a megastar, he can make a shit load of money. Most NBA players can't because they don't have the endorsements that Lebron does.

I read that story a week ago. GIVE ME SOME REAL NEWS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> 1] I highly doubt it's a side job. I admit it may not be where they made much of their $, but when something gets you that much that fast, why do anything else?
> 
> 2] Lest I checked, "The Decision" didn't involve Lebron ever touching a ball, but I bet he made a ton off it. Last I checked, in fact, he made a ton from Nike, Sprite, & who know who else? But without ever winning a ring. He doesn't need it.


1. No it's a not the owners main job. Their main source of income is how they were able to purchase an NBA team, they're side job.

2. Once again, everything is just going over your head. We know guys like LeBron, D. Wade, CP3, D. Rose, Durant, K.G., Tim Duncan, Dwight Howard, etc. those guys are superstars of course they can go a whole year without a paycheck for the NBA. But those guys make up less than 20% of NBA players. Once again, there's more middle-class NBA players than any other group.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. No it's a not the owners main job. Their main source of income is how they were able to purchase an NBA team, they're side job.
> 
> 2. Once again, everything is just going over your head. We know guys like LeBron, D. Wade, CP3, D. Rose, Durant, K.G., Tim Duncan, Dwight Howard, etc. those guys are superstars of course they can go a whole year without a paycheck for the NBA. But those guys make up less than 20% of NBA players. Once again, there's more middle-class NBA players than any other group.


1] You can claim to be a robot, & it has as much proof as that claim.

2] You tell me it's not their only, or even main, job... Yet you think they will care about the economic problems of the small-time role-players. I say not a chance. Especially when the whole country is in a recessed economy when ticket sales would be far lower anyway, especially without the presence of the name stars.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> 1] You can claim to be a robot, & it has as much proof as that claim.
> 
> 2] You tell me it's not their only, or even main, job... Yet you think they will care about the economic problems of the small-time role-players. I say not a chance. Especially when the whole country is in a recessed economy when ticket sales would be far lower anyway, especially without the presence of the name stars.


Since you wanna be ignorant.

Michael Jordan's main source income isn't the Charlotte Bobcats, it's his Jordan shoe/clothing brand. 

Jerry Reinsdorf, owner of the Bulls, made his money off of being a CPA, lawyer, and real estate agent, he's retired now and owns the Bulls & Chicago White Sox: A side hobby for him

Dan Gilbert, the Cavaliers owner, is the chairman & founder of Quicken Loans Inc. Owns the Cavaliers and the AHL's Lake Erie Monsters.

Mark Cuban, the Mavericks owner, owns Landmark Theatres, Magnolia Pictures, HDNet, and owns the Mavericks because it was always his dream to own an NBA team, not because he needs it for the money.

I could go on and on, but do you really get the point, for pretty much every owner, they do not need the NBA to survive, the NBA could disband right now and every single owner would be perfectly fine. Let's see how that would go for the players. Umm and yeah they should care about the role players because let's see a team win a championship without decent role players.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Since you wanna be ignorant.
> 
> Jerry Reinsdorf, owner of the Bulls, made his money off of being a CPA, lawyer, and real estate agent, he's retired now and owns the Bulls & Chicago White Sox: A side hobby for him
> 
> I could go on and on, but do you really get the point? Umm and yeah they should care about the role players because let's see a team win a championship without decent role players.


1] I don't wanna be ignorant, but I find it's easier to deal with some of you that way... Or to make sure you realize the difference between fact & opinion: The former has proof.

2] I'm well aware teams can't win without role players, but it's kind of obvious to anyone with eyes that the 12th guy on a team doesn't see much playing time when the team does win a ring. Not to mention I find it hard to believe a team could win one solely equipped with just them & no stars.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

1. I love how you ignored all the facts I just gave you and called them all opinions. Yeah it's my opinion that Michael Jordan's main job is the Jordan clothing brand.

2. The 12th man on a team isn't a role player. 9 out of 10 chance he's a benchwarmer. Just because you're on the bench doesn't mean you're a role player. Are you really telling me that Erick Dampier was a role player for the Heat in the playoffs just because he was on the bench?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

HE JUST SHOWED YOU PROOF. Holy shit. can you not read. OWNERS CAN MAKE MONEY FROM PLACES OTHER THAN BASKETBALL.

I don't even know what the fuck you're going on about in point 2.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. I love how you ignored all the facts I just gave you and called them all opinions. Yeah it's my opinion that Michael Jordan's main job is the Jordan clothing brand.
> 
> 2. The 12th man on a team isn't a role player. 9 out of 10 chance he's a benchwarmer. Just because you're on the bench doesn't mean you're a role player. Are you really telling me that Erick Dampier was a role player for the Heat in the playoffs just because he was on the bench?


1] I did no such thing. I was saying you can prove all those things but until you stated them, the unproven things were no better than opinions.

2] I love how you claim I ignored things & then try to say I am "telling" you things I never even came close to saying.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

What point are you trying to make? Those 12 members of teams are still players on a team and are still represented by the players' union so their financial income still matters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I really don't know what the hell you're going on about in point 1.

As for point 2, I used Erick Dampier as an example because he was the 12th man on the Miami Heat team and he never played one game in the NBA Playoffs and you made it seem like you were saying the 12th man on a team is a role player, which it's not.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What point are you trying to make? Those 12 members of teams are still players on a team and are still represented by the players' union so their financial income still matters.


To them, perhaps. But not nearly as much to the owners. Likewise, their existence on the team matters to the outcome of a game & the attendance, but doesn't make near the difference in the outcome or ticket sales, etc. that the existence of a Wade or Kobe does. Whether it is a main or side job, the fact remains it is still a job & the owners expect to make money from it, & care more about things/people who increase their income.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I really don't know what the hell you're going on about in *point 1*.


Yet you admit it's making a point; That's enough.



notorious_187 said:


> As for point 2, I used Erick Dampier as an example because he was the 12th man on the Miami Heat team and he never played one game in the NBA Playoffs and you made it seem like you were saying the 12th man on a team is a role player, which it's not.


Nor did I say it, nor did I try to make it seem I said it. In fact, I believe I already said the opposite. Maybe I should stop, since it appears you are either failing to understand what I am saying, or refuting things I am not saying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> Yet you admit it's making a point; That's enough.


I didn't say it was making a point, you were attempting to make a point but you failed at it.

Bro just take the L, you win some debates, you lose some you lost this one so just let it go man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't lose debates. I always win.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I didn't say it was making a point, you were attempting to make a point but you failed at it.
> 
> Bro just take the L, you win some debates, you lose some you lost this one so just let it go man.


Your exact words were, "In point 1"... Therefore, either a point was there, or you referred to something that didn't exist.

Why should I consider myself a loser? There seem to be several around... Including those role-players who will lose major income-sources for a bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I never said you were a loser, I was saying that you lost this debate that the players could last longer without a season than the owners could. That's what this all was about.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> I never said you were a loser, I was saying that you lost this debate that the players could last longer without a season than the owners could. That's what this all was about.


Well, I admit it's outdated, but the Webster's I have defines "-er" as "one who does or performs". So a "loser" would be "one who loses". Luckily, we seem to agree I am not one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Amar'e Stoudemire believes teammate Carmelo Anthony is more of a clutch late-game scorer and would take him on his team over LeBron James.
> 
> Stoudemire was on ESPN on Tuesday and asked the question.
> 
> ...


Even players are realizing LeBron's clutch issues. If only he was anti-clutch against Boston. :sad:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Even players are realizing LeBron's clutch issues. If only he was anti-clutch against Boston. :sad:


I would rather have Melo with the ball with 10 seconds left on the clock than LeBron. Any day of the week. Any time of the season. Carmelo Anthony is the most clutch player in the NBA right now, imo, and I've thought this well before the South Beach game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You mean Dirk is most clutch player, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Naw. Look what I just found

http://82games.com/gamewinningshots.htm


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I would rather have Melo with the ball with 10 seconds left on the clock than LeBron. Any day of the week. Any time of the season. Carmelo Anthony is the most clutch player in the NBA right now, imo, and I've thought this well before the South Beach game.


If you wanna win, yeah... But Lebron is more entertaining, esp. compared to that VH1 show about Melo & his wife.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> Probably, but would they notice as long as NFL & MLB are going on? Not likely.
> 
> Fact is, players can still play in Europe & do other things other places. The offices will cave long before players do.


i'm sure someone already mentioned this, but the European leagues want Kobe, LeBron, CP3, not Derek Fisher, Matt Bonner, and Delonte West (not like he could go lol). 

the people that get hurt most by this lockout is the arena workers and mid-level or lower-level players who depend on the NBA to pay for their life. fact. you can't honestly be serious that the owners would cave before the players, that's laughable. there's a reason on the 5-on-5 today, every analyst said that the longer the lockout goes on, the more the owners are in control. the experts can figure this one out, and even someone thinking logically should be able to as well.

do you realize how many other things some of these owners have going on BESIDES the NBA? they didn't just magically fall into these positions, they have da moneys, and they're going to keep having da moneys. no NBA just means less money for them, but for some of the players, it means no money.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

We managed all that already Rawlin.

He refuses to agree.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> i'm sure someone already mentioned this, but the European leagues want Kobe, LeBron, CP3, not Derek Fisher, Matt Bonner, and Delonte West (not like he could go lol).


I believe I (am one of the ones who) already said that; This discussion would go far better if you understood what I said instead of worrying more about arguing with me. 



Rawlin said:


> the people that get hurt most by this lockout is the arena workers and mid-level or lower-level players who depend on the NBA to pay for their life.


The ones that won't get spots on Euro rosters, & that the players care little (if any) about.



Rawlin said:


> fact. you can't honestly be serious that the owners would cave before the players, that's laughable.


No; To quote you, it's a "fact."



Rawlin said:


> there's a reason on the 5-on-5 today,


Which includes many players who rarely-if-ever see court time & players like Lebron & Kobe who can play & make $ doing so elsewhere.



Rawlin said:


> every analyst said that the longer the lockout goes on, the more the owners are in control.


I'm betting some of them also said OJ killed his wife. Look how often they're right?!



Rawlin said:


> the experts can figure this one out, and even someone thinking logically should be able to as well.


Thinking logically, you can figure out how much it's not true. Speculation at best.



Rawlin said:


> no NBA just means less money for them, but for some of the players, it means no money.


It means far less money for the owners, not 5 or 6 $. For some of the players, it means none, at which point they will be like other unemployed people, & willing to take easy, minimum-wage jobs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't think you understand, the union DOES care about those players that aren't stars and aren't making the major money which is why this lockout will end when the players agree to take less money because those lesser players will want to give in. Do you even know which players represent the player union? Out of all of them there is only one megastar, which is CP3, all the others are those lesser level players that will need the money and won't want to continue fighting the owners deep in the season.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I don't think you understand, the union DOES care about those players that aren't stars and aren't making the major money which is why this lockout will end when the players agree to take less money because those lesser players will want to give in. Do you even know which players represent the player union? Out of all of them there is only one megastar, which is CP3, all the others are those lesser level players that will need the money and won't want to continue fighting the owners deep in the season.


I don't think you actually "know" as much as you claim.

For instance, I'm betting some of those lesser players would give in now. Did it happen? No. Also, sure, the lockout will end when the majority of players agree to take less money. At the same time, they will move a team to the new court built over the place that recently froze-over.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> It means far less money for the owners, not 5 or 6 $. For some of the players, it means none, at which point they will be like other unemployed people, & willing to take easy, minimum-wage jobs.


so the one losing a lot of money is worse than the one who has to take a minimum-wage job just to get by :lmao

yeah, it is pointless isn't it. ignorance is too blissful.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> so the one losing a lot of money is worse than the one who has to take a minimum-wage job just to get by :lmao


Minimum wage is better than none.



Rawlin said:


> yeah, it is pointless isn't it. ignorance is too blissful.


Is that why you insist on it so often?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the owners don't make none, wasn't this explained to you already?

you won't see an owner having to fill out an application at Home Depot; they're still making money, they're entrepreneurs, its what they do.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Rawlin said:


> the owners don't make none, wasn't this explained to you already?
> 
> you won't see an owner having to fill out an application at Home Depot; they're still making money, they're entrepreneurs, its what they do.


It was explained to me, & I understood it.

This would go far better if you all reduced it to discussing things I actually said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> I don't think you actually "know" as much as you claim.
> 
> For instance, I'm betting some of those lesser players would give in now. Did it happen? No. Also, sure, the lockout will end when the majority of players agree to take less money. At the same time, they will move a team to the new court built over the place that recently froze-over.


I know far more than you could imagine about the NBA.

Do you honestly think that the small percentage of stars in the league have a bigger say than the majority of players that don't make that money? How does that make any sense to you? Just because their the stars when playing the game doesn't mean everyone will listen to them during the lockout when all the others players want to do one thing while they want to do another.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the players should give in to the owners already. 50/50, sounds fair to me. they're all filthy rich, just play the damn game and entertain us. they should manage their money better, that's what they should do.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

you said the owners have more to lose. 

how do they have more to lose if they're not the ones who might have to go back to minimum wage?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know far more than you could imagine about the NBA.
> 
> Do you honestly think that the small percentage of stars in the league have a bigger say than the majority of players that don't make that money? How does that make any sense to you? Just because their the stars when playing the game doesn't mean everyone will listen to them during the lockout when all the others players want to do one thing while they want to do another.


How about this? I won't "imagine" what you know about anything, & you afford me the same courtesy?

No, I don't think the small percentage of players have more say than the smaller group of big stars. However, much the same way the owners won't listen to the stars due to the smaller quantity of stars, they know that without the stars, they won't sell half as many tickets or (necessarily) win half as many games... Not to mention that the stars, while a small percentage, are a percentage, so their opinions also matter & can/will not be ignored.

Oh, & as for the question about the owners having more to lose: The stars playing, together or against each other, make them more money than a team of just role-players & the like would. While some players would lose their entire incomes, that wouldn't be as much as some stars make teams.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the question "who has more to lose" involves so much more than money. 

someone losing their livelihood and the professional NBA game they've grown to love and play in for multiple seasons, including money, far outweighs the owners who will just lose a huge sum of money, but still be completely ok in terms of a financial status, and won't have to go through a life crises where just about everything changes.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

ABC Family was just running "Whose Line...?" episode where they do a "Telethon" to raise $ for NBA players.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtvVK1OVhzI


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

who cares about the lockout? amare can survive for years and start his own league. the owners are probably ready to cave in after his comments.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stephen A. Smith rips the players in this article and I couldn't agree more with him.

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...their-negotiating-position-more-pointedly-now




> The current Warriors could compete against the "We Believe" Warriors that upset the Mavericks in the 2007 NBA Playoffs in a charity game.
> 
> Baron Davis, Matt Barnes, Jason Richardson and Stephen Jackson may appear for the "We Believe" team.
> 
> ...


One of the true highlights of the lockout. I hope someone is in the house so they can film it.

The only players on the 2011 Warriors that were on the We Believe Warriors are Andris Biedrins & Monta Ellis IIRC but I don't think it would play that big of a factor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

WE BELIEVE!

Oh and the current warriors would get shut down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Idk, Monta would probably play for the Current Warriors so they shouldn't get blown out too bad, but I recall him saying a while back that he doesn't play in games like this because it risks injury.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Not like an injury would cause him to miss something.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's Stern. He's such a smug prick. Most of us tuned him out years ago. He's the reason the league is in this situation. Like I said the other day, he thinks the NBA's much bigger than it is. And he had no issues when the money was pouring in.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Killswitch said:


> It's Stern. He's such a smug prick. Most of us tuned him out years ago. He's the reason the league is in this situation. Like I said the other day, he thinks the NBA's much bigger than it is. And he had no issues when the money was pouring in.


Am I the only one who sees a correlation with Vince & the WWE?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> Am I the only one who sees a correlation with Vince & the WWE?


Nope.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lockout will be lifted in a matter of days with the help of that federal mediator


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stern has said that if there isn't an agreement when they meet with the mediator, then games will most likely be cancelled until Christmas.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

awwww yeaaahhhhh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

wat?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> TORONTO (AP) -- Dennis Rodman says the owners are at fault in the NBA lockout, but the players should ease their demands to help end the dispute that has already cost the league the first two weeks of the season.
> 
> "I think the players should bow down," he said Thursday.
> 
> ...


The last line is so damn true.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I fucking hate Stern.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> The *third-to-*last line is so damn true.


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Seems like Rodman isn't alone thinking the players should just fold.



> Rick Barry believes the NBA players are hurting themselves in refusing to submit to the demands of the owners.
> 
> “The players are getting bad advice,” Barry said in the Fox interview from his home in Colorado Springs, Colo. “I’m not a big fan of (union executive director) Billy Hunter. What are they going to get if they lose 30 games and get zero concessions? What are they going to get if owners are going to hold their position? Owners screwed up their finances the last time (with collective bargaining agreements of 1999 and 2005). They want a chance now to break even and that’s not unreasonable.”


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

oh god i lold


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah the shit was funny first time I saw it.

Crazy seeing prime Grant Hill, could've gone down as a top 5 SF of all-time, but the injuries messed up his career.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Stephen A. Smith rips the players in this article and I couldn't agree more with him.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...their-negotiating-position-more-pointedly-now


One of the best moves ESPN made in the last decade was dropping him a few years ago. Now I see they're working him back in. Bleh. First Take has to be one of the worst shows in the history of shows.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Killswitch said:


> One of the best moves ESPN made in the last decade was dropping him a few years ago. Now I see they're working him back in. Bleh. First Take has to be one of the worst shows in the history of shows.


That show is hilarious. Having Stephen A. Smith & Skip Bayless on the same show is pure comedy.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

nba lockout doesn't affect players. kevin durant's rap career is on the rise, fuck a lockout.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

*I'm glad Lebron won free fries at McDonalds, now his family doesn't have to go hungry. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I was hoping I'd get to know the chances of him winning 7 rings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It's crazy how it just seems like LeBron doesn't care that he can't get the job done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> Magic star Dwight Howard, in an interview with Esquire’s Scott Raab, said, “I just don’t know what else I can do” in Orlando when asked about his free-agent future.
> 
> Asked by Raab if he sees himself in a much larger market, Howard said, “There’s more you can do in a bigger place. I’m stuck in a tough position because I feel like right now, where I’m at, I’ve done so much.
> 
> ...


Wowww. Sucks for WWF and other Orlando fans, but it sounds like unless they put a championship team around him, Dwight's gone.

He should come to Boston, if he really wants a championship now, it's not like we won't have the cap space, we're one of the top teams in pursuit of him this offseason. I'd go crazy if he signed with us but I highly doubt it'll happen.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> It's crazy how it just seems like LeBron doesn't care that he can't get the job done.


Why you think he doesn't care?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Scamp said:


> Why you think he doesn't care?


I don't think that he doesn't care, but it's like, if I am LeBron, this would eat me up inside so much that If I were him, I would come back and do what MJ did after the critisicm he received when MJ/Bulls lost to Orlando Magic in 1995 playoffs and how Nick Anderson and some media came out and said, "It's not same, he doesn't look like the old Michael Jordan that won the 3-peat".

Guess what MJ came back and led the Bulls to 72-wins and SWEPT that same magic team with Nick anderson watching and went on to win another 3-peat to show the world again.

LeBron needs to do the same to shut up all the critics. Not win 72 games and 3 peat, but that he should be determined to prove everyone wrong and get to the Finals and show everyone that he can win. There should be no reason why arguably the best player of this generation's career high in the Finals should be 25 points through 10 games. It just seems like it doesn't affect him and if that attitude doesn't change, I'm predicting the Heat & LeBron never win a ring and he ends up like Shaq was at the end of his career, hopping from contender to contender trying to ring-chase.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

lolBoston. Why would he want to sign there? Who actually has cap space for him? I think the Thunder would have had they not traded for Perkins, which could have been truly fucking awesome. Westbrook, Durant, Howard? FUCK YEAH. Howard and IBAKA? There would be so many blocks going on that I would be going insane.

But alas, no chance of that happening.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I know there's probably a 3% chance of him signing with Boston but like I said, Danny Ainge is one of the top GM's going after Dwight, like I said, Boston is gonna be one of the few teams that will have the cap room to sign him.

The only players that will be signed will be Pierce, Rondo, Avery Bradley, & possibly Jeff Green or Delonte West.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i would be amazed if the Heat didn't walk out of this with at least one ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I honestly wouldn't be.

I'll be amazed if they win MORE than one ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

How well the Heat do the next couple of years depend on how well the new teams progress. This will soon be the Bulls and Thunders' league, mostly the Thunder who I can see getting around 3 championships if at least 3 of their live up to their potential.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

If Harden & Ibaka reach the potential we all expect them to, it's a done deal for the Thunder.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lolBoston. Why would he want to sign there? Who actually has cap space for him? I think the Thunder would have had they not traded for Perkins, which could have been truly fucking awesome. *Westbrook, Durant, Howard? FUCK YEAH. Howard and IBAKA*? There would be so many blocks going on that I would be going insane.
> 
> But alas, no chance of that happening.


That front court would be too beastly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> NBA management believes negotiations with the players changed when Kevin Garnett entered the negotiating room on Oct. 4.
> 
> Sources say Garnett was 'defiant, determined and downright ornery.'
> 
> ...


What the fuck K.G.? You old son of a bitch, you're about to retire in a year or two. You've made enough money off just your NBA salary to live comfortably (not even including all the endorsement money). Go sit the fuck down.

Ok. Maybe I should've read more instead of just going off.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_nba_lockout_kevin_garnett_100611


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players & owners have been having negotiations with a mediator for over 10 hours now. If they come out of the meeting with no significant progress, you might as well consider the whole season gone.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Man I'm hoping they can work something out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Throughout this lockout, the longer meetings have usually occurred because the players & owners absolutely could not agree.

I just hope this one is different.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I forget who it was made a comment about how idiotic it is for the players union to send in a bunch of guys (like KG) with about 1 year of university education between them to do the negotiating.

It is kind of hilarious the union would let billions of dollars in labor negotiation be handled by guys with rudimentary math skills.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

talks are still going on as we speak, the big announcement will come this evening.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Killswitch said:


> I forget who it was made a comment about how idiotic it is for the players union to send in a bunch of guys (like KG) with about 1 year of university education between them to do the negotiating.
> 
> It is kind of hilarious the union would let billions of dollars in labor negotiation be handled by guys with rudimentary math skills.


KG has no university skills since he never went to university. The fact LBJ and Kobe are helping the players union is also lulz worthy, they should just away and do what they do best which is play ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The thing is...they're not.

It was revealed earlier that the majority of the superstars haven't even been to 5 meetings but every time they come, they fuck up shit.

Oh and by the way, the NBA's biggest stars are going on a 10 day international tour from Puerto Rico all the way to London, the bigger the names, the bigger the players get paid. But yet these are the same guys telling all of the middle class and lower players to stay strong and not give in to the owners.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well the meetings they do show up at they are "trying" to help, but like you said they are completely fucking shit up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players & owners just finished an almost 9 hour meeting today, the mediator still has a gag order so nothing was really said in detail. But he did say that everyone was focused on getting a deal done and the meeting was constructive today. He also said that the meeting today only ended because the league officials had to go to a Board of Governors meeting, not because of an impasse.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

no progress was made

r u surprised


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

:lmao @ this thread. people keep posting with hope every single time there's a meeting. just give it up, that way if a deal actually happens, you can feel the full surprise (cuz it will be fucking surprising)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

broussard said there was progress


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

There was progress this time actually. That's what DA & Berger are saying, and they've been the two most unbasied insiders with the most credibility.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I gave up quite a while ago now. Come to terms you can call it. I really have no interest in discussing the off court crap they are dealing with so I've pretty much taken a sabbatical from this thread which will end when games are gonna be played again. That's what we all like discussing anyway isn't it?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No progress

Was Made

LOL

CENAWINSLOL
NOPROGRESSWASMADELOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The owners & players are reportedly close on a new deal for the MLE.

Oh yeah and David Stern was sent home with the flu, so he is not present at the meetings and from what the insiders are saying, with Adam Silver running the show, it's been going great. New commissioner in town hopefully.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stop holding hope Notorious. ITS OVER, ITS ALL OVER , by that I mean the Celtics chance of winning another championship anytime soon LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah I'm done with this shit.

They just met for 40 hours over the last 3 days, made progress, but pushed it all aside because the players wouldn't go lower than 53% on the BRI.

FUCK THE NBA!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NOPROGRESSWASMADELOL


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

so after all that? 

no progress was made after all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

They're gonna sign a deal they could've signed now just because the players don't wanna fold and make it seem like they're weak.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

2 more weeks canceled... maybe that a good thing.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is horrible. Its not even about money anymore, it was at first, but now its about pride, ego, and power. The owners wanna take control back and make the players know THEY are the one's in control. The players don't wanna look weak, so they are holding out for a few percentage points, and the fans? Well...we miss a month of basketball, and I miss my fave team coming anywhere near my area now. Great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

2 weeks more haven't been cancelled yet.

They postponed it. They're meeting right now, but they'll probably make no progress anyway.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Who's excited for them to announce that LOLNOPROGRESSWASMADE tonight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Definitely not excited but expecting it.

I love how all the analysts & insiders are saying that they're making progress though.

I'm in here trying to act like I don't care, but I hope they actually make progress.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> @Chris_BroussardChris Broussard
> 
> 
> Owners/players broke for dinner after 6 more hours of system talk. Next round of talks will center on BRI. *Players intent on staying at 52%*


...and no progress will be made.

Thanks NBPA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

fuck that. they went down from 57 to 52, owners should stop bitching and just let them have that. not their fault they gave them 57 in the first place like fucking idiots.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Everyone from the inside is saying the deal will be done no later than Monday.

inb4 no progress was made


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

ghetto ur joking with the subban avatar rite


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

naw i like da canadiens


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

u from montreal or are you just an outside fan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

There is an NHL thread, not that it matters since this thread is pretty much pointless without a season.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> There is an NHL thread, not that it matters since this thread is pretty much pointless without a season.


r u a mod



> u from montreal or are you just an outside fan


I just like Montreal because subban is mah *****.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It all comes down to this BRI.

I think the owners should just accept the 52% and just be done with it. I'm ready for the season. This is probably the last year of the Big 4 era.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> r u a mod
> 
> 
> 
> I just like Montreal because subban is mah *****.


no, but I don't care for talking about blacks not in basketball. Why'd you change it from "r u mad"?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

world tour no one cares about > lockout. 

i thought i would get frustrated about the lockout, but i just don't care. they can miss the whole season. that way the wizards can't lose.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't get why they constantly say no progress was made. Even if they come closer to having to cancel the whole season, that's progress. Just make a final decision & shut up.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> no, but I don't care for talking about blacks not in basketball. Why'd you change it from "r u mad"?


I didn't buddy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players and this fucking BRI is killing me and the rest of the NBA fans. The owners want it 50/50, why can't you just go to 50/50?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NO PROGRESS WAS MADE LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Edit: Fuck the NBA. They're trolling the shit out of fans.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

they still have the weekend to figure something out


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No further meetings are scheduled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Stern is cancelling the rest of November this evening.

See you guys in January.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> @darrenrovell if a month of the season is missed, cost the players about $400M, drop 52-51 is $280M/total over 7 yr. deal


lol NBPA

#NOPROGRESSWASMADELOL


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

yeah but both want what's best so they'll definitely be talking again soon


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Every team should get a full house on opening night, then they should play in empty stadiums the rest of the year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

awful.

though i do like this possible amnesty clause. adios boozer!


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I don't think the players are gonna get a better offer than the one they got today.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

smh..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

it'll end up 51-49 in favor of the players. wish they could have just finalized it today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

It'll be just like in 99, once Stern threatens to cancel the whole season they'll fold.

The stupidest part about all this is that the players are set to lose more money by missing the whole month of November than what they would lose by accepting a 50/50 split.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

greedy ass motherfuckers. both sides.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The thing that pisses me off the most is that I'd bet any money that if the NBAPA led the full players union vote on the deal the owners proposed today we'd be discussing free agency right now.

There's a split in the NBAPA coming. If you follow the middle class basketball players on Twitter, they're getting pissed at all this meeting with no progress, just like in 99. This lockout is going in the same direction.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

What really gets me is I watched some of ESPN today, & they said the players want 52% of revenue-sharing, but the owners want more of a 50-50 deal.

Not only does it upset me that (as one guy on the shows said) they're talking about "2 cents on the dollar", but that the players are having trouble getting that much more of the deal. They deserve that much, if not more, as they are the ones actually working on the floor during the games.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

One side wants 50-50
One side wants 52-48
Wouldn't it make sense to split it 51-49?
Greedy basterds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Those 2 cents amount to like 500 hundred million in the whole duration of the CBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players are so damn stupid.

I guess they don't realize that the owners will end up getting whatever they want, the longer the lockout goes on the worst it gets for them.

I still don't realize how some owners & fans think it's possible to make it to where every team is competitive. It's impossible. As long as there are guys like LeBron, D. Wade, Kobe, D12, CP3, D. Rose, Rondo, Dirk, KD, etc. everyone won't be equal. Basketball is different from other sports. One player can make a *huge* difference. See LeBron's Cavaliers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Idk bro, one player from a certain football team made them go from a contender to a...well they're 0-8. same thing happened to the the cards after Warner left.

I just want another season so I can watch LBJ fail again and Kobe might get his sixth ring.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Kobe want be getting another ring because Durant and the Thunder gonna have the West on lock for awhile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

That won't be until they can gel as a team and actually play with chemistry instead of Durant shoots or Westbrook shoots or Harden tries setting up a play and either A. gets someone an easy shot or B. Passes to Westbrook or Durant and they shoot.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

wow, this thread is still alive.

but the NBA isn't :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

No Ballin' Association.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Who are the ones that are asking for a higher percentage of the BRI?
The Players Association

Who are the ones that will lose out on a lot of money if the whole NBA season gets canceled?
The Players Association

Who are the ones that have looked greedy in this whole Lockout?
The Players Association

Who are the ones that can still make money on the side if there's no Season?
Only the big name players like Kobe, Lebron, Dwayne, Carmelo, and others. But all the backups and scrubs won't make shit if there is no NBA season.

The Players Association are looking STUPID and GREEDY from this Lockout. What a bunch of idiots. Might as well cancel this whole season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I still blame the owners, all the player hate is put into the media by the owners.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players not wanting to give up anything is one of the main reasons why this lockout is still going on.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

when 2/3 of the teams are supposedly losing money the players should know to bend over and get fucked. they can't do anything about it. the owners will get their money.

22 teams in the red supposedly and losses of 300 million. if the true number is even half of that the players should have known the owners were going to go my way or the high way. the owners wanted 53-47 at one point.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Its all about power and ego. The owners want it their way, or no way. The players are trying to remain strong to save their ego as well, thats all this is about. This 2 percent thing is ridiculous if that is what truly is holding it up. Split the revenue 50/50 and lets get a season started.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



chronoxiong said:


> Who are the ones that are asking for a higher percentage of the BRI?
> The Players Association
> 
> Who are the ones that will lose out on a lot of money if the whole NBA season gets canceled?
> ...


:lmao maybe the worst post i've seen in this thread. 

the players are trying not to LOSE anything. that may be greedy, but thats all they're doing. the owners are the ones who are trying, and will at the end of the day, GAIN from this situation. they want MORE, the players don't want more, they just don't want LESS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Wow...tonight would've been the season opener.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I would currently be watching games from last night on NBA League Pass Broadband right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Suck you guys are missing out on the NBA. 

Has any progress been made? :side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NO PROGRESS MADE LOL

The next meeting will be interesting (lol). I can't see anything being done this year. The season is lost.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i forgot about this league until i heard some of the players are discussing the decertification of the union


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

They're idiots. They don't realize that they're losing more money by missing games as we speak then what they would make over 10 years if they got their little 52% cut of the BRI.

Honestly, if the players do try to decertify I hope they get Fleece Johnson prison raped on the next CBA deal.

It disappoints me even more as a Boston Celtic fan, that Pierce & K.G. have to be leading the pack of idiots.

But I think the decertification is just a threat to see if the owners fold.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

big meeting tomorrow

spoilers: no progress will be made


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



> If no deal is reached by Wednesday, Stern has threatened to drop the NBA's offer to 47 percent of BRI and a flex cap.
> 
> "We want to allow enough time for union to consider most recent proposal, and we are hopeful they accept it," said Stern.


Basically if no deal is done by Wednesday, there is absolutely no chance of a season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

SERIOUSLY FUCK THE NBA PLAYERS!!!

The owners agreed to everything the mediator said, but the players rejected it.

What the fuck.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well it's kind of out of your average NBA players hands. Glenn Davis and Brandon Rush come to mind. It's the big names that are screwing this up... and Billy Hunter.

It's always been the fault of the players association though. Can't blame the owners here.

Should be an interesting next few days.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Did anyone catch the Mavs/Spurs game yesterday? 

Game of the season.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Basically if no deal is done by Wednesday, there is absolutely no chance of a season.


...Which means everybody (fans, anyway) wins.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Well it's kind of out of your average NBA players hands. Glenn Davis and Brandon Rush come to mind. It's the big names that are screwing this up... and Billy Hunter.
> 
> It's always been the fault of the players association though. Can't blame the owners here.
> 
> Should be an interesting next few days.


No it's not out of their hands. If the middle class players come together and demand a vote on the CBA (Trust me, there's more of them) Billy Hunter & Derek Fisher aren't gonna tell them no.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> ...Which means everybody (fans, anyway) wins.


wat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> wat


Pay him no mind. He's an idiot.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Pay him no mind. He's an idiot.


I'm a genius, but most of you are HUGE idiots, which is why you don't see it... Even when it comes to matters of things like "common sense".


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://www.justin.tv/furby02


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah you're a genius.

And we're all idiots.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah you're a genius.
> 
> And we're all idiots.


First step to fixing a problem is admitting it.

Poe & Bach, among others, went largely unappreciated in their time... And that was by the vast majority, not just the unintelligent, self-involved, & excessively-vulgar.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Such optimism on RealGM.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

oh what a surprise, the players got a worse offer than last time and it's only gonna get worse 

I get why they have rejected the owners offers, but they just don't have the leverage to go toe to toe with the them so it was always a matter of not losing too much instead of leaving with a great deal for them.

I have a hard time believing that the big stars will be able to convince to majority of the league that they can miss an entire year without getting paid, and that's their only move left if they reject this new proposal (decertifying = no season). But then again I thought a deal was going to get made last week so I don't know shit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



antoniomare007 said:


> oh what a surprise, the players got a worse offer than last time and it's only gonna get worse
> 
> I get why they have rejected the owners offers, but they just don't have the leverage to go toe to toe with the them so It was always a matter
> 
> I have a hard time believing that the big stars will be able to convince to majority of the league that they can miss an entire year without getting paid, and that's their only move left if they reject this new proposal (decertifying = no season). But then again I thought a deal was going to get made last week so I don't know shit.


Players got an excellent offer this week.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Whatever.. I'd be willing to accept a full season lockout if they actually get competitive balance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Whatever.. I'd be willing to accept a full season lockout if they actually get competitive balance.


GTFO with that bullshit. As long as there are superstars in the NBA, there will never be competitive balance.

The NBA has never had parity, the NBA is all about dynasties. It's a proven fact that the NBA is most popular with stacked teams at the top.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Actually, as long as there are superstars teaming up, there will never be competitive balance.

So basically you think it's good that the NBA only has about 4-5 legit title contenders a year. What incentive do the fans of the other 25 teams have to have interest? 

They've never had parity because they've had a broken system catering to big market teams. A deal that limits the MLE on tax payers, and does not allow sign and trades to tax payers sounds good to me, even though I'd prefer a hard cap because its common sense to be implemented into every sport.

I'm a fan of a small market team, so maybe my opinion is slanted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

well its not proven that way since we've never had parity, NFL has parity going on right now and its amazing. I never say the dynasty era for the NFL though, except the Pats, but I would say its better.

As long as lakers are always on top, I really don't have to care. Its not like small markets can't produce great teams, the Thunder, its all up to the management to be smart.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Actually, as long as there are superstars teaming up, there will never be competitive balance.
> 
> So basically you think it's good that the NBA only has about 4-5 legit title contenders a year. What incentive do the fans of the other 25 teams have to have interest?


I know some people who are fans of teams that haven't done much in years. I know they enjoy not being called on a bandwagon or front-runners.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Players got an excellent offer this week.


how is it better than last week's?

they might get 51% of BRI (it's based on league performance)but they are gonna get a worse system out of that.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



TJChurch said:


> I know some people who are fans of teams that haven't done much in years. I know they enjoy not being called on a bandwagon or front-runners.


I'm sure they would rather get accused of front running if their favorite team becomes successful. I miss the days of idiots calling me a front runner because I rooted for the Cavs, while living in Cleveland.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



antoniomare007 said:


> how is it better than last week's?
> 
> they might get 51% of BRI (it's based on league performance)but they are gonna get a worse system out of that.


Because no progress was made in 8.5 hours instead of 16 hours...and now we have an ultimatum.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm sure they would rather get accused of front running if their favorite team becomes successful. I miss the days of idiots calling me a front runner because I rooted for the Cavs, while living in Cleveland.


I don't see how you can be sure of such a thing about a ton of complete strangers. Regardless,...

I have lived my entire life in this part of Ohio, so Cleveland is as close as we get to a home team. I have a hard time believing anyone would use those words to describe a Cavs fan.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Because no progress was made in 8.5 hours instead of 16 hours...and now we have an ultimatum.


huh?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

they didn't waste as much time and still came up with the same result.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

what


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I know but I have no idea why GA quoted my original post then :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Because it's 2am and I have no idea what this deal means, but I heard 57% somewhere in there so that sounds pretty good.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Even though I don't think this is THAT similar, near the end of the NFL lock out, the players were mad that the NFL dumped a deal upon them and the lockout ended a few days later.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Even though I don't think this is THAT similar, near the end of the NFL lock out, the players were mad that the NFL dumped a deal upon them and the lockout ended a few days later.


Did the NFL have retards like Derek Fisher and Billy Hunter leading the players side?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

they had more white players there so that made up for the stupidity of all the black people that never cared or tried in school. LOLRACISM, someone will take this post seriously.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I agree on Billy Hunter, but Derek Fisher wanted a 50/50 deal, and if the other players/Billy Hunter had his mindset, the lockout could be over already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

i think my sig represents this all too well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

LOL at you guys saying that the NBA wasn't at it's peak when there was no parity.

When people think of the NBA, they immediately think of Jordan's Bulls, The Lakers & Celtics in the 80's, the Celtics in the 60's, the Shaq & Kobe Lakers, etc.

The NBA is a league about dynasties. Look at the Big 3 Celtics & the 04 Pistons. At lot of people say they're not legit legendary teams because they don't have at least 2 rings.

And to the people saying the small market teams suffer, in the last 10 years: The Los Angeles Clippers, Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors & New York Knicks are all tied for the least amount of playoff appearances with 1. And guess what? *They're all large markets.* Most of the people crying for parity and "competitive balance" are just the small market teams who are bitter because their teams aren't contenders anymore. Newsflash: No team will be a top contender forever (Well not counting the Lakers).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

no, I'm actually laughing at you for thinking there was actually a time when there was parity. You can't say parity>no parity when there hasn't actually been a time when there was a parity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I didn't say there was a time when there was parity. Anyway, as expected I told you guys this was gonna happen.



WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> As I hear from players, I will be surprised if there isn't some kind of membership push to take NBA's offer. How big of one? Still unknown.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

well you said it has been more popular without parity when we can't really say that unless there was a time with parity. Parity would most likely make the league more popular because of unpredictability.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The 70's was the closest thing we had to parity, and how many people talk about the 70's? In the 70's we had 8 different champions, but yet that's least talked about decade in NBA history.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Man I just want Wednesday to be here already so we know the outcome of this. I am PRAYING that the players can't get enough signatures to decirtify/Woj is right about the membership push.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

more players should join kevin durant and play flag football. it's the closet lebron will get to the nfl and i bet the seahawks would send scouts out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Derek Fisher, Billy Hunter and co. need to be knocked the fuck out.

They're trying to not let the whole players union vote on the owner's deal from Saturday just because in Derek Fisher's words "They don't want the players, to accept a bad deal just because they want to play."

Last time I checked, it was a union not a dictatorship. The middle class & rookie players are fucking idiots too. They need to stand up for themselves. Steve Blake and Kevin Martin are reportedly trying to get the players to rally up and try to get the union leaders to let them vote but I doubt that'll work. The season will probably be gone. Meaning the Celtics will be a year older. FML.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Derek Fisher, Billy Hunter and co. need to be knocked the fuck out.
> 
> They're trying to not let the whole players union vote on the owner's deal from Saturday just because in Derek Fisher's words "They don't want the players, to accept a bad deal just because they want to play."
> 
> Last time I checked, it was a union not a dictatorship. The middle class & rookie players are fucking idiots too. They need to stand up for themselves. Steve Blake and Kevin Martin are reportedly trying to get the players to rally up and try to get the union leaders to let them vote but I doubt that'll work. The season will probably be gone. Meaning the Celtics will be a year older. FML.


So the leaders need to be TKOd because they don't want to let the whole union vote... No, wait; It's the middle-class majority's fault for not standing up for themselves... No, wait;

Next time, think of what your opinion is before you try to post it. Or maybe we could just not post in this thread until something changes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

They're both at fault. The owners aren't letting the whole union vote and the middle class aren't taking responsibility and pushing the union leaders to let them vote. I don't see what's so hard to see about that.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> They're both at fault. The owners aren't letting the whole union vote and the middle class aren't taking responsibility and pushing the union leaders to let them vote. I don't see what's so hard to see about that.


Absolutely nothing. As a matter of fact, I fully understood what you said the first time. I also restated it, which should've made it obvious that I understood it... And people say _I'm_ trolling/posting unnecessarily!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You are a troll.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> You are a troll.


You are a waste of my time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Yeah sure whatever.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> Derek Fisher, Billy Hunter and co. need to be knocked the fuck out.
> 
> They're trying to not let the whole players union vote on the owner's deal from Saturday just because in Derek Fisher's words "They don't want the players, to accept a bad deal just because they want to play."
> 
> Last time I checked, it was a union not a dictatorship. The middle class & rookie players are fucking idiots too. They need to stand up for themselves. Steve Blake and Kevin Martin are reportedly trying to get the players to rally up and try to get the union leaders to let them vote but I doubt that'll work. The season will probably be gone. Meaning the Celtics will be a year older. FML.


Which means D-Rose has less competition. Are you ready to hop on the bandwagon, notorious? TOO BIG, TOO STRONG, TOO FAST.... TOO GOOD!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I cheered for him this year when they played Miami.

He's our only hope to save us from the Heatles.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

this is awful. I just want to see Rose dunk on people.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I want to see Rose get demolished in the paint driving against Dwight, as usual.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

why would his teammate block him? 8*D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

D Rose is on the lakers now too?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

You really think he'll go to Chicago? _Really?_


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Chicago is a funny way of spelling Portland.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Everyone knows he's coming to Boston.

Rondo & Dwight will be the best PG-C combination since Oscar & Kareem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

at least we can all agree that he won't be coming to Orlando.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

pretty sure kareem played with magic


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Champ said:


> pretty sure kareem played with magic


SHOWTIME


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

save_us D-Rose.



notorious_187 said:


> Everyone knows he's coming to Boston.
> 
> Rondo & Dwight will be the best PG-C combination since Oscar & Kareem.


lolno.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I saw on ESPN this morning that "at least 15" owners are upset with the "50-50" deal they are offering players now, & hoping they reject it.

My thought: Then why offer it in the first place?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

So Billy Hunter basically just admitted that they're not letting all the players vote on the deal the owners are offering.

Fuck him and Derek Fisher!

Why even have a players union if you're just gonna let not even 1/3 of the union make all the decisions.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

the wizards haven't had a losing streak this season. i don't know or care about what the players are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The players have basically said that they'll take the 50/50 BRI split if the owners can give them what they want on the system issues. As far as the system issues go, they want something similiar to the previous CBA and the owners don't want it.

Even though I hate guy, Billy Hunter earned some points with me. He said "Tell Michael Jordan, I'll tell him exactly what he said back in 99." In case some of you guys don't know or remember, MJ told the then Wizards owner "If you can't afford your team, then sell it."


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Whole lot of butthurt on the internet right now. I still think a deal gets done tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

"Charlie I promise I won't pull the ball away this time"
"Alright..."
*runs up and falls on his back again when she pulls the ball away*
*HAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/11/08/tuesday-labor.ap/index.html


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Nevermind. I retract my optimism about a deal getting done tomorrow. Looks very unlikely.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I refrain from my post on the previous page about the Players Association. If this deal doesn't go through soon, then I think the Owners proposal will become too harsh as they will want 53 percent and the Players 47. So yeah, I'm still not liking this Lockout and do not want to see the Players have sacrifice even more now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Who's ready for December 15th? NBA BASKETBALL IS COMING!!! WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Huge news!!

If the players accept this current revised deal the owners are offering, according to David Stern a 72 game season will being on December 15th.

The owners say this is their last offer before they go for the 47% BRI, hard cap, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NO SEASON WHOSE READY?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Bro, Union has absolutely no choice now.

This is done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*










:lmao :lmao :lmao

I just can't see the union passing this up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I miss seeing D-Rose breaking ankles and dunking on people. Now is the time to sign the deal.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

players need to take their l and move on. the nba has already lost me until the wizards put together a win streak.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

awful fucking news.

at least we'll have the summer Olympics. :side:


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I just can't see the union passing this up.


Good call


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

NBADL too!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Meh. Players will sue tomorrow or Wednesday then it's in the courts hands. Might be a short process, might be a long one. NFL's case only lasted 3 weeks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I hope every single player goes bankrupt, this is fucking bullshit.

They're pissed about player movement restrictions so they reject the deal. YOU STUPID FUCKS!!! If you weren't talking about forming all these fucking super-teams then the owners wouldn't even care!

As a Celtics fan this really hurts. We have the oldest core in the league and we're just gonna get a year older. Man this sucks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

This is a post from a guy named Modln from another forum but I completely agree with him.

I simply dont get it. Why drop the nuclear bomb?

50 % of 3,8 billion >>> 57 of lets say 3 billion

It has to be in the best interest of both players and owners to have a marketable, viable league.

A realistic timeline would say that you need at least 1.5 years to completely settle it through all instances in court. that means they wouldve lost close to 3 billion in salary (Assuming the lockout remains and after reading Kesslers comments it looks like there will be no injunction)


Lets pretend the players win their lawsuits. That means they will get triple damages. That basically means the NBA is done. Owners wouldve gone without any revenue for 1.5 years and than be forced to play triple damages. I see at least 5-10 teams folding immediately after the courts decision.
7 teams less = 105 less jobs. Hey but at least you have won your lawsuit.

Lets pretend they dont win. That means they will be forced to crawl back and accept almost any offer from the owners. Say hello to a hardcap and 40 % BRI and restricted player movement. Additionally, at least 20 % of the players have gone broke during the 1.5 years. (Lawyers,child support, lifestyle of NBA players. I might have to double or triple the 20 %)

Lets pretend the lockout gets lifted and there is a NBA without a CBA in place.
Lebron, Dwight, Rose, Wade and the likes along with their top agents will see a crapload of money thrown at them. The lesser players? Not so much. Regular season? not really interesting. You just know that the Lakers,Knicks, Mavs ( my team), Bulls and so on will be at the top of the standings almost every year. They got the most money and the most appeal for players. Basketball will be huge in those citys. In places like Milwaukee, Indiana or Minnesota? No one will care. That means the NBA as a whole becomes less attractive. That means less revenue. That means salaries will go down. At the end you will have guys like Lebron taking up 70 % of one teams payroll while 10 guys can share 5 % of the total payroll. Great to be Lebron right?.
Great to be Nazr Mohammed? Not so much. Maybe he is right with his comments. MBA for the win.

Selfdestruction at its finest. Amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> NO SEASON WHOSE READY?





Ghetto Anthony said:


> Bro, Union has absolutely no choice now.
> 
> This is done.


well well well Ghetto, look at who was right.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> well well well Ghetto, look at who was right.


Wow. You're unbelievable. How on earth did you predict that the players weren't going to take the deal?

Congrats dude! You're a fountain of knowledge.

It's *STILL* over, btw. The players are so totally fucked.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Sorry to unload a rant here but ..

FUCK THE NBA
Millions of hard working people blow 100's and 1000's of dollars on tickets , TV packages , Jerseys etc etc so these guys (owners and players) can amass FORTUNES by throwing a god damn ball through a hoop. And they can't agree to just fucking play basketball. While the American and for the most part global economy is complete shit , they're arguing over how many millions of dollars they're making. I'd say a lot of the NBA fans are working pay check to pay check , if working at all and all they'd like to do is set back and watch their favorite sport. They are greedy , spoiled , pieces of shit. Seriously ... I'm going to spend the year trying to fall for a college team and be done with it all together.
FUCK YOU STERN , FUCK YOU PLAYERS , FUCK YOU NBA.

/rant


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I probably wouldn't be as mad if they would've at least let the whole players union vote.

But why am I surprised, back in 98-99 the players didn't get to vote until January when Stern threatened to cancel the season and even then, Billy Hunter & the other union execs had to be physically threatened for that to happen.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...ba-talks-aimed-resolving-lawsuits-sources-say

66 game season _might_ start on Christmas day.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

According to the onscreen guide, Dwight Howard is on "Leno" tonight. Part of me can't wait to see what he'll say with no season to discuss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm sorry but I'm at the point where I just don't care. Of course I would love to see a deal done, but I have no faith it will.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Well with Kessler out of negotiations now and the NBA worried about their TV contracts with ESPN, etc. a deal should get done. Still there is a chance that something bad will happen and talks will break down again.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Armor King said:


> Well with Kessler out of negotiations now and the NBA worried about their TV contracts with ESPN, etc. a deal should get done. Still there is a chance that something bad will happen and talks will break down again.


Translation: Something bad happening, leading to something good happening.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm optimistic about tomorrow. Foolish of me, I know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I swear to god so many people out there are retarded. Comments like "they're playing a child's game", "they aren't saving lives or anything important" and etc are just stupid comments to make in general. Obviously they're playing a child's game, but they are playing at a unreal level that provides entertainment for millions, and then they wonder why they're making more money than the avereage joe even though they aren't really "contributing" to society.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

'Unprecedented Optimism' That Deal Is Approaching
'Positive Movement' From Owners 'To Get A Deal Done'


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

The whole thing has been stupid from the start. First of all, they've known for 2 years this was coming down the pike and did nothing about it. Second of all, the owners had everything won, but they decided to be bitches and get the "Fuck You" part of the players going. Finally, both the owners and the players have to take a look at what they're risking. Right now, what is happening is scarcely being covered and they could take a hint at what happened to the NHL after their lockout. Since then, that league has been basically irrelevant in the mainstream of casual American fanship. 

I love the NBA, but I can find other things to do with my time. There's football, college hoops, fishing, hunting, family time...you get the picture.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Multiple national outlets reporting the lockout is over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7281052/nba-owners-players-tentative-agreement


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

I'm shaking right now.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

yay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

HOPKFspodfjsdpojfpweojfweporjewpoirjwepojr

IDK BROS BUT I DONT FUCKING CARE LAKERS ON THEIR WAY TO ANOTHER CHAMPION FUCK FUCK FUCK YEAH.

Edit: Oh god, looking at other sites many fans seem to be pissed. lolNBA, hope they lose billions and leagues learn locking out will lose more money than nearly any 3% ever could. Fucking retards.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Bout time. Silly bastards.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*

Halle-fucking-lujah!!! It's about God Damn Time!

Now, I can watch Derrick Rose and the Bulls win the championship!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NBA Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency and potential LOCK O*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm optimistic about tomorrow. Foolish of me, I know.


nice job.

this thread served its purpose. may it RIP.

new thread is stickied.


----------

